# Ethos Banana Hammock comparative(exodus thread)



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

new member here on RIU. Brought some friends with me from another site. We will be running a comparative grow here on this thread of Banana Hammock by Ethos Genetics. Anyone’s welcome to join us and comment along the way! Looking forward to exploring this site and meeting new faces!!


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Hell’s yea!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 27, 2019)

Im here guys


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Nice to have you in nugz !


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 27, 2019)

Excited to do this grow with you guys!


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Damn straight !


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Can’t wait fellas. Been talking to my ole lady about this since we mentioned the potential idea.


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 27, 2019)

Whaaaat, did i make it? Am i here? Woohooo!


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 27, 2019)

Is there a rollitup app or tapatalk?


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Think taptalk


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Safari site seems a lot like my old site. I dig it.


----------



## JonathanT (Apr 27, 2019)

Hello People.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Whats up John. You got any banana hammock you wanna compare with us @JonathanT


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Looks like my package came early


----------



## Xone43 (Apr 27, 2019)

lads


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Looks like my package came early


Bullshit. Wonder if mines in the mailbox


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Damn. Mines an hour over from my house :/


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Ordered same day and your closer


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Yeah our USPS people are prolly lazier than yours lol. 

Damn man. We used a good site. Never ever imagined Ethos freebies.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Thanks to you man. Going to run 4 dwc buckets . Probably oone of each ethos and then zittlez and wedding cake or try a fourm stomper or something. To all you guys . Sorry if we got anyone in trouble on gc .


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Thanks to you man. Going to run 4 dwc buckets . Probably oone of each ethos and then zittlez and wedding cake or try a fourm stomper or something. To all you guys . Sorry if we got anyone in trouble on gc .


Hey man. We are all here now. Bet you money Clyde pops up in a day or three. Holla if you’d rather put Cherry garcia/angry hulk/purple sunset in that forum stompers place or whatever.


----------



## JonathanT (Apr 27, 2019)

I don't have any nanner strains, just here to watch.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Your right kinda tired of these meph dwarf plants .


----------



## Buck5050 (Apr 27, 2019)

Jumping in to see how it goes for you guys. I am always interested in seeing ethos strains grown out.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Your right kinda tired of these meph dwarf plants .


I PERSONALLY wouldn’t ever waste a bucket on a Mephisto plant ever. Your choice. They’re good smoke. But for literally 1/4th to 1/3rd the yield as any other plant I’ve ever grown..... no plans to start a Meph seed ever again.


----------



## Xone43 (Apr 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Thanks to you man. Going to run 4 dwc buckets . Probably oone of each ethos and then zittlez and wedding cake or try a fourm stomper or something. To all you guys . Sorry if we got anyone in trouble on gc .


damn was there a battle against the mods or something?


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 27, 2019)

I’ll follow along with you guys. I don’t have any banana hammock beans so I won’t be joining in but I’m excited to see these plants.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Looks like my package came early


Niiiiice!!!


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> Jumping in to see how it goes for you guys. I am always interested in seeing ethos strains grown out.


Thanks for the support buddy. My friend, the OP, @Smokexbreak swore up and down ethos was where it’s at. This will be my first “expensive seeds” run. Hoping the bang was worth the buck.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I’ll follow along with you guys. I don’t have any banana hammock beans so I won’t be joining in but I’m excited to see these plants.


I want you to grow with us friend. Please PM me.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Xone43 said:


> damn was there a battle against the mods or something?


Xone!

We need Clyde and Steve!! Then we are basically ALL here!!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 27, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I’ll follow along with you guys. I don’t have any banana hammock beans so I won’t be joining in but I’m excited to see these plants.


Good to see you Soil2Coco


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Good to see you Soil2Coco


I’m back bud!! Been working in the grow room the last two days. Almost got her dialed in. The current run is now flowering, and I have seedlings about a week old. Dealing with mites again though unfortunately


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Xone43 said:


> damn was there a battle against the mods or something?


Fuck those ass clown kids on gc . Those mods are fuckin retards . Saying they deleted random posts of mine saying it was basic common sense . I tried to tag him and ask what was wrong. That got flagged for calling out a mod . Stupid shit . Clyde’s cock ring is ok but my comments are basic common sense .. fuck outta here .


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Our start date may be slightly delayed. 


Think we have a mystery entrant. One of the best growers the Internet has seen.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I’m back bud!! Been working in the grow room the last two days. Almost got her dialed in. The current run is now flowering, and I have seedlings about a week old. Dealing with mites again though unfortunately


I can see why you stopped with the autos .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Our start date may be slightly delayed.
> 
> 
> Think we have a mystery entrant. One of the best growers the Internet has seen.


Uh oh?!?!


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I’m back bud!! Been working in the grow room the last two days. Almost got her dialed in. The current run is now flowering, and I have seedlings about a week old. Dealing with mites again though unfortunately


I think about you every day man. I don’t want to get too personal, but are you gonna make it out okay, eventually??? Good prognosis or no??


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Moab text clyde and ask him to send me the link for me to vote .


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Moab text clyde and ask him to send me the link for me to vote .


Gotcha. He’s about to hop on here I think. Been talking to him. 


Next entrant..... @Soil2Coco


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 27, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I’m back bud!! Been working in the grow room the last two days. Almost got her dialed in. The current run is now flowering, and I have seedlings about a week old. Dealing with mites again though unfortunately


We were missin you bro! Glad to see you back and man I hope you can get those mites taken care of. You need them meds!


----------



## JonathanT (Apr 27, 2019)

I couldn't even reply to that mod. So i wrote a few choice words on his wall and I'm done with gc.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Nugs shoot me a pm .


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Moab text clyde and ask him to send me the link for me to vote .


 

Clyde’s here motherfuckers


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> We were missin you bro! Glad to see you back and man I hope you can get those mites taken care of. You need them meds!


I do not recommend that diatemecous earth stuff. It works. But stains your plants and makes them appear moldy when they aren’t......

I use some organic spray with great success. Have to be proactive and keep applying it though..... damn bugs. I hate the thought of them inside, but imagine what lands on outdoor buds that I’m sure we’ve all smoked before....


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 27, 2019)

Hang in. Gotta have a few posts b4 I can post links


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> View attachment 4323975
> 
> Clyde’s here motherfuckers



Fuck man. Party never stopped now. Back right where we need to be. Glad to have everyone in here. Means a lot we all jumped ship. You guys are awesome.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 27, 2019)

can’t post links for 24 hours

I need 2 likes minimum as well

I’ll try and PM you ice


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> I couldn't even reply to that mod. So i wrote a few choice words on his wall and I'm done with gc.


They lost a handful of some very active/competent growers. Sucks for everyone but hey somewhere else took us in so no use bitching over spilled milk anymore. I’m happy now. Wasn’t for a few days.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 27, 2019)

How do we even pm eachother on here? Im on the chrome site on my android


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 27, 2019)

Yo Ice. Can’t send links yet. 24 hours

I PMed you on grass city, go check!!


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Fuck man. Party never stopped now. Back right where we need to be. Glad to have everyone in here. Means a lot we all jumped ship. You guys are awesome.


I know ! Felt like I haven’t got to talk to you guys all day . Clyde you can pm me on gc the link if you can’t . I have an afn account .


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> I couldn't even reply to that mod. So i wrote a few choice words on his wall and I'm done with gc.


I was about to do that myself last night . They were sending me messages through alerts without a name saying who’s telling me this . I just kept reporting the convo the one person sent me.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 27, 2019)

Harvested my tangerine dream last night. This was my favorite branch


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Can’t like anything yet but looks good for the time you could keep it .


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Your name says it all nugs .


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I think about you every day man. I don’t want to get too personal, but are you gonna make it out okay, eventually??? Good prognosis or no??


Unfortunately it’s too far gone and more than likely it will get me eventually. I’m still fighting though. Taking 1/2 gram of RSO every night and starting an oral chemo soon.


----------



## JonathanT (Apr 27, 2019)

We can delete our own posts?! Picture wasn't relevant to your thread.


----------



## JonathanT (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm so sorry to hear that s2c. My neighbor is on big C #4. Like final destination, it doesn't give up.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Your name says it all nugs .


Lets hope banana hammock makes me look even better! Hahaha


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Unfortunately it’s too far gone and more than likely it will get me eventually. I’m still fighting though. Taking 1/2 gram of RSO every night and starting an oral chemo soon.


Sad man. Praying for you even if you’re not into that. My grandma beat lung cancer but the Chemo wound up killing her


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Done clyde . Up them votes man . That guys sams c is nice . Yours should come out to that range . .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 27, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Unfortunately it’s too far gone and more than likely it will get me eventually. I’m still fighting though. Taking 1/2 gram of RSO every night and starting an oral chemo soon.


Keep fighting S2C! We are all rooting for you!


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

My ole lady even knows who you are @Soil2Coco 

“Talking to my buddy with the severe health issues” 


“Soil2coco?”

You got more people thinking about you than you’ll ever know man. Fight hard.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Apr 27, 2019)

Yo yo yo im here ill be joining yall!


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Yo yo yo im here ill be joining yall!



Big Steve! We are all here!

Fuck. Homegrown. I want homegrown in here. He came to be a really good dude, in my opinion. I know for a fact I gave him The cold shoulder at first but he remained active and persistent. Good grower. Would like for him to compete with us.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Bigggggg stevvvve!!!


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 27, 2019)

I ordered some Azamax and will be alternating every 3 days with azamax and 1 cup of 99% isopropyl to one gallon of water with 2-3 drops dish soap. Spray the entire plant liberally, concentrating on the undersides of leaves at lights off.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Apr 27, 2019)

Good to see yall back together! Gotta get used to rit


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I ordered some Azamax and will be alternating every 3 days with azamax and 1 cup of 99% isopropyl to one gallon of water with 2-3 drops dish soap. Spray the entire plant liberally, concentrating on the undersides of leaves at lights off.


Bugs really seem to focus on the lowers in my experience. Seems they’ll all about cluster up on a handful of low leaves. If you don’t want to “spray” (hitting bud sites) spray your hands with gloves on and just double hand each leaf you’re wanting to hit.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

This should be fun . S2c hitting it up with us . Big Steves in the house , Clyde needs votes on afn . Feeling like it’s getting bk to normal .


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Bugs really seem to focus on the lowers in my experience. Seems they’ll all about cluster up on a handful of low leaves. If you don’t want to “spray” (hitting bud sites) spray your hands with gloves on and just double hand each leaf you’re wanting to hit.


I’m only one day into flower so it’s still early enough. I’m running an essential oil diffuser in the room now too with oregano, peppermint, tea tree, and rosemary oils. Supposed to prevent bugs, not sure if it will kill them. The isopropyl spray kills them as we confirmed under magnification today. I have high hopes we will get them under control


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I’m only one day into flower so it’s still early enough. I’m running an essential oil diffuser in the room now too with oregano, peppermint, tea tree, and rosemary oils. Supposed to prevent bugs, not sure if it will kill them. The isopropyl spray kills them as we confirmed under magnification today. I have high hopes we will get them under control


Keep us posted on your bug control. I get aphids from time to time and it pisses me off. Would like a better method to negate them. Hope it works man


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> This should be fun . S2c hitting it up with us . Big Steves in the house , Clyde needs votes on afn . Feeling like it’s getting bk to normal .


Same. I’m getting my fix on “talking to my friends”

Where as a few days ago honestly I wasn’t speaking to my ole lady, had my head in my phone trying to get shit on the other site resolved to no avail. Breath of fresh air im feeling now. 

However. I want to clarify with @Smokexbreak we can go off the rails here as we did with the “Mephisto” thread. I didn’t mind where that thread went. 98% of the shit wasn’t about Mephisto but it didn’t matter cuz we were all actively enjoying each other’s conversation.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Apr 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> This should be fun . S2c hitting it up with us . Big Steves in the house , Clyde needs votes on afn . Feeling like it’s getting bk to normal .


Hell yeah ice! Thanks to my kind man smoke im able to grow one out with yall


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Trying to get 3rd monkey and Hom3grown0815 in here.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Hope so. It’s like hanging with the guys talking grows ,shit , and beyond random shit .


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Home grown said he’s coming . Send one to third monkey .


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

we should have atleast double the number of participants as we originally thought. We only started with three.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Home grown said he’s coming . Send one to third monkey .


Sent him one.


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 27, 2019)

Or_Gro, Steakbomb, and Trojangrower are here too.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Apr 27, 2019)

Do I have to wait a few before I can like stuff? Or am I missing the like button somewhere?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Or_Gro, Steakbomb, and Trojangrower are here too.


Any of them gonna/wanna grow BH with us?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Do I have to wait a few before I can like stuff? Or am I missing the like button somewhere?


Apparently. Because I don’t see a like option either.


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Any of them gonna/wanna grow BH with us?


No. They’re all doing their own things. Or_Gro is trying to beat his 2.2 GPW harvest (over 3 lbs in his 4x4 with only 700 watts)


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Apparently. Because I don’t see a like option either.


I think you all need to have a certain amount of posts before the like button is available


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> No. They’re all doing their own things. Or_Gro is trying to beat his 2.2 GPW harvest (over 3 lbs in his 4x4 with only 700 watts)


Is that with a tent packed? Still 700watts 4x4 at 3lbs.... that’s double what I can do lol easy


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 27, 2019)

Is everyone growing with QBs on this grow?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

I’d like for everyone to real rough post their method for this grow. 

I’m committing to succeeding at DWC.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

I’m using 4 QB132 and one mars hydro ts-1000


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 27, 2019)

Im doing a perpetual grow, so I already have a few plants going in veg right now but will be adding BH to the mix. Growing in coco with advanced nutrients pH perfect line under qb288v2s to veg and then qb96v2s to flower. Super excited because I just got my room dialed in I think!


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Doing the 4 132s 3500k . 1 288 in 3k .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Apr 27, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I think you all need to have a certain amount of posts before the like button is available


Ahh that would make sense!


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

2 288 with 2 96s . Whew . You should be solid .


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Im doing a perpetual grow, so I already have a few plants going in veg right now but will be adding BH to the mix. Growing in coco with advanced nutrients pH perfect line under qb288v2s to veg and then qb96v2s to flower. Super excited because I just got my room dialed in I think!


Awesome man sounds good. Sounds like we are going to have every grow style in the books for this one. Me and iceman doing DWC. Soil is doing d2w tupur, you’re doing coco.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

The way we post we should get that easily .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Same. I’m getting my fix on “talking to my friends”
> 
> Where as a few days ago honestly I wasn’t speaking to my ole lady, had my head in my phone trying to get shit on the other site resolved to no avail. Breath of fresh air im feeling now.
> 
> However. I want to clarify with @Smokexbreak we can go off the rails here as we did with the “Mephisto” thread. I didn’t mind where that thread went. 98% of the shit wasn’t about Mephisto but it didn’t matter cuz we were all actively enjoying each other’s conversation.



Idc where y’all take the convo this is our thread not mine. lol y’all do what ya want!


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

I’m already up to 50ish posts lol. Wonder how many I gotta reach.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Apr 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Idc where y’all take the convo this is our thread not mine. lol y’all do what ya want!


Gotta have some of clydes cock ring talk! Wouldnt be the same without


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Trying to get 3rd monkey and Hom3grown0815 in here.


Made it lol. Homegrown is real busy I know. He'll probably be in when he can.

Don't know what happened with the other thread, but glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Gotta have some of clydes cock ring talk! Wouldnt be the same without


His ole lady must be home. I’m confident @ClydeWalters would be shooting the shit under any other circumstances.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Made it lol. Homegrown is real busy I know. He'll probably be in when I can.
> 
> Don't know what happened with the other thread, but glad you got it sorted.


Didn’t get shit sorted lol fuck em. Found a new home.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Awesome man sounds good. Sounds like we are going to have every grow style in the books for this one. Me and iceman doing DWC. Soil is doing d2w tupur, you’re doing coco.


Tupur is coco lol anyway either way lots of hydro/passive hydro grows going. Tell Clyde to stop being a vajajay and get over here


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Hell yeah. @3rd Monkey here!!!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> 2 288 with 2 96s . Whew . You should be solid .


2x 288s and 4x 96s. Really broke the bank on lighting. But its worth it. It will be awesome to see everyones grow style. Thats what this is all about!


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Tupur is coco lol anyway either way lots of hydro/passive hydro grows going. Tell Clyde to stop being a vajajay and get over here


Is it? Well hell. Obviously I had no idea lol. What’s the difference in soil and coco? Soil has a little pre ready nutes? Coco basically blank clean slate, add what nutes you want/need?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Is it? Well hell. Obviously I had no idea lol. What’s the difference in soil and coco? Soil has a little pre ready nutes? Coco basically blank clean slate, add what nutes you want/need?


Cation exchange lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Yup . I seen smoke wash his in cal mag or something before he uses .


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Cation exchange lol.


What


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Is it? Well hell. Obviously I had no idea lol. What’s the difference in soil and coco? Soil has a little pre ready nutes? Coco basically blank clean slate, add what nutes you want/need?


Coco doesnt hold onto salts like soil does so you have to constantly give it nutes, atleast a feed/feed/water schedule. It also retains calcium more than soil. You need to water regularly (daily or even twice a day) with coco to keep it wet. I am doing a 60/40 coco/perlite mix. Super airy so I virtually cant overwater it. Its given my plants more vigorous growth than when I used soil.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 27, 2019)

Sry guys. Clyde was beating up the puss


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Coco doesnt hold onto salts like soil does so you have to constantly give it nutes, atleast a feed/feed/water schedule. It also retains calcium more than soil. You need to water regularly (daily or even twice a day) with coco to keep it wet. I am doing a 60/40 coco/perlite mix. Super airy so I virtually cant overwater it. Its given my plants more vigorous growth than when I used soil.


I only ever grow in coco now, it does wonderful things when its dialed in. Its feed day every day, and you feed calmag for the coco or else it steals it off the plant.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

That a boy clyde .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> What


The way it "holds" on to nutrients. Soil will also buffer ph, whereas coco will not.


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 27, 2019)

I’ll be vegging under Vividgro Gromax and flowering under Vividgro Flowermax covering one 4x4 area. I also have 8 qb120’s in 3000k and 2 qb96elite V2’s to cover the other half of my 4x8.5 flower table. 600watts over each 4x4 area.

Using Masterblend 4-18-38, hydroguard, silica blast, photosynthesis plus, calmag, and some Recharge for veg. Grotek Monster Bloom as a pk boost and overdrive the last week before flush.

I’ll be in Royal Gold Tupur, flowering in 3.5 gallon equivalent Airpots. 

I’ll be running co2 @ 1500 ppms as well.


----------



## JonathanT (Apr 27, 2019)

Plant dill in your pots. Mites hate dill.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Cation exchange lol.


 Boy that’s no bullshit!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

Got step one of the new tent set up done. 
Using 2x4 of my tent for hempys that I’m hooking to a manifold and reservoir. Gonna make those later tonight or tomorrow depends how long this trim session takes. Probably going to put a couple DWC plants in the front half once my other 96’s get here. 
I’ll have 4 96’s total and I’ll Be adding the last two mid summer to make it an even 6.

Any way I’ll be switching the buckets for a tray and then drilling new drain holes to run a 1/2” drain tube from the tubs into the tray/bucket. And the. I’ll be running 1/2” tubes from each halo ring to the manifold then to my reservoir. I’ll be adding on and off valves between my manifold and my Halo rings so I can control the water flow and water all three at once or one at a time.


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 27, 2019)

Nice work smoke, you do good work.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Very clean work from smoke .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Got step one of the new tent set up done.
> Using 2x4 of my tent for hempys that I’m hooking to a manifold and reservoir. Gonna make those later tonight or tomorrow depends how long this trim session takes. Probably going to put a couple DWC plants in the front half once my other 96’s get here.
> I’ll have 4 96’s total and I’ll Be adding the last two mid summer to make it an even 6.
> 
> ...


I like your setup Smoke


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> Nice work smoke, you do good work.


I really appreciate that! It’s taken me the better part of 2 years to really find my grow style and set up. I finally feel like I’ve found my way with the hempys. As always most the credit goes to Soil2coco he’s helped me the last 6 months or so really get shit dialed in my last grow yielded roughly 6 zips on 2 plants that were shorter than 2 feet. But all on his feed schedule using the masterblend he’s also the one who talked me into hempys lol. Biggest, densest, frostiest buds I’ve ever grown. I’m gonna try and really maximize this grow letting these veg a bit bigger than the last and gonna do some more training this go around. I feel like my skills have improved 10x over in the last 6 months though.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I really appreciate that! It’s taken me the better part of 2 years to really find my grow style and set up. I finally feel like I’ve found my way with the hempys. As always most the credit goes to Soil2coco he’s helped me the last 6 months or so really get shit dialed in my last grow yielded roughly 6 zips on 2 plants that were shorter than 2 feet. But all on his feed schedule using the masterblend he’s also the one who talked me into hempys lol. Biggest, densest, frostiest buds I’ve ever grown. I’m gonna try and really maximize this grow letting these veg a bit bigger than the last and gonna do some more training this go around. I feel like my skills have improved 10x over in the last 6 months though.


My skills have regressed........... dot dot dot dot dot dot........ sucks.


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I really appreciate that! It’s taken me the better part of 2 years to really find my grow style and set up. I finally feel like I’ve found my way with the hempys. As always most the credit goes to Soil2coco he’s helped me the last 6 months or so really get shit dialed in my last grow yielded roughly 6 zips on 2 plants that were shorter than 2 feet. But all on his feed schedule using the masterblend he’s also the one who talked me into hempys lol. Biggest, densest, frostiest buds I’ve ever grown. I’m gonna try and really maximize this grow letting these veg a bit bigger than the last and gonna do some more training this go around. I feel like my skills have improved 10x over in the last 6 months though.


Can’t beat that Masterblend man. Cheap nutes that produce solid flowers.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Can’t beat that Masterblend man. Cheap nutes that produce solid flowers.


I’m going to order some. Thanks.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> My skills have regressed........... dot dot dot dot dot dot........ sucks.


No you’ve struggled with set up issues. You’re in the right place with the right people to get you back on track. I’ve got all the confidence in the world in your skills you’re figuring out what your style and set up are still which isn’t a bad thing once you’ve settled on something you’ll get it dialed in man. I promise.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Can’t beat that Masterblend man. Cheap nutes that produce solid flowers.


No you really can’t! I use the remo just to get started but after like week 2 it’s masterblend all the way out idk why I’ve had some issues getting started with the masterblend I’ll get it figured out eventually once I finish off my remo nutes. Shits cheap and does really well for me. I liked the flower fuel as well!


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Got step one of the new tent set up done.
> Using 2x4 of my tent for hempys that I’m hooking to a manifold and reservoir. Gonna make those later tonight or tomorrow depends how long this trim session takes. Probably going to put a couple DWC plants in the front half once my other 96’s get here.
> I’ll have 4 96’s total and I’ll Be adding the last two mid summer to make it an even 6.
> 
> ...


Smoke that is clean and sexyyyy

I absolutely love it!!!! 

Let’s invite @Or_Gro !!!


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No you’ve struggled with set up issues. You’re in the right place with the right people to get you back on track. I’ve got all the confidence in the world in your skills you’re figuring out what your style and set up are still which isn’t a bad thing once you’ve settled on something you’ll get it dialed in man. I promise.


Thanks for the kind words man. Feels like I’m spinning my wheels sometimes. Ran photos. Then autos exclusively. Now back to photos. Under a completely different set of lights than previous. Going to try DWC... idk man. Yield is my primary concern.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Smoke that is clean and sexyyyy
> 
> I absolutely love it!!!!
> 
> Let’s invite @Or_Gro !!!


He isn’t interested I don’t think


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Is that a 4x8 Smokexbreak? Agree with everyone on the clean setup.


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I really appreciate that! It’s taken me the better part of 2 years to really find my grow style and set up. I finally feel like I’ve found my way with the hempys. As always most the credit goes to Soil2coco he’s helped me the last 6 months or so really get shit dialed in my last grow yielded roughly 6 zips on 2 plants that were shorter than 2 feet. But all on his feed schedule using the masterblend he’s also the one who talked me into hempys lol. Biggest, densest, frostiest buds I’ve ever grown. I’m gonna try and really maximize this grow letting these veg a bit bigger than the last and gonna do some more training this go around. I feel like my skills have improved 10x over in the last 6 months though.


Man its shit i cant like things yet haha. Yeah your most recent harvest looks.fire bro, how long have you usually vegged for? I always aim for 5 weeks but find out the plants usually force my hand before i make it too 4. The ones i have in flower right (posted a pic a few pages back) only ended up with a 3 week veg because they were growing so damn vigorously!!


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No you’ve struggled with set up issues. You’re in the right place with the right people to get you back on track. I’ve got all the confidence in the world in your skills you’re figuring out what your style and set up are still which isn’t a bad thing once you’ve settled on something you’ll get it dialed in man. I promise.


He’s right

I found my calling with DWC

 

I mean cmon...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Thanks for the kind words man. Feels like I’m spinning my wheels sometimes. Ran photos. Then autos exclusively. Now back to photos. Under a completely different set of lights than previous. Going to try DWC... idk man. Yield is my primary concern.


Yield? You need to head outdoors lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Thanks for the kind words man. Feels like I’m spinning my wheels sometimes. Ran photos. Then autos exclusively. Now back to photos. Under a completely different set of lights than previous. Going to try DWC... idk man. Yield is my primary concern.


Dude I know EXACTLY how you feel on the wheels spinning! I felt that way for the first two year lol trying different stuff, setups, lights, nutrients etc. I mean you name it I’ve probably tried it. But I found that’s the only way to find your style once you’ve done that it’ll be smooth sailing! You’ll be happier going back to photos the autos are fun back burner projects but I couldn’t have got what I wanted out of them as a main grow. I’ll continue to run them in my small tent in coco DTW that shits been working well for me. But I defiantly have less issues and prefer photos. 

Stick with a hydro style grow style whether it be DWC, coco DTW, or hempys and your yields won’t disappoint you. I promise that!


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 27, 2019)

That set up is clean as fuck smoke

Love that shit

Get a black drop

You’ll be all the better for it. I was

  

Really makes you look pro as fuck

With your pro setup... why not? Your a pro bro


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

Jessie


ClydeWalters said:


> He’s right
> 
> I found my calling with DWC
> 
> ...





ClydeWalters said:


> He’s right
> 
> I found my calling with DWC
> 
> ...


jesus tits Clyde that things a fucking monster lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> Man its shit i cant like things yet haha. Yeah your most recent harvest looks.fire bro, how long have you usually vegged for? I always aim for 5 weeks but find out the plants usually force my hand before i make it too 4. The ones i have in flower right (posted a pic a few pages back) only ended up with a 3 week veg because they were growing so damn vigorously!!


I’m usually right around 3-4 weeks. I generally keep them short because my veg box is 3’ tall so before I move them to the tent to flower. This round the flower tent was empty so I’m gonna be able to grow them a bit larger this time. I’ve been running perpetually the last year though. Shits been nuts my plant count was at like 24 at one time now I’m down to 3 photos and 3 autos.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Is that a 4x8 Smokexbreak? Agree with everyone on the clean setup.


I appreciate it! It’s a 4x4x8 tent. I’ve got to figure out how I’m going to fill it up. But I don't think I’ll be able to do 6 hempys the way I’m wanting so I think I’ll run 3 hempys like this in the back and 2 DWC up front. Idk haven’t fully decided how I wan a do this yet. I know I need to add another 2-3 plants before I flip to flower though by the time these are done I’ll be able to smoke again so I wanna maximize my yield this next harvest.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Jessie
> 
> 
> jesus tits Clyde that things a fucking monster lol.


They’re half sized Christmas trees man no lie


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Sorry smoke I thought that pole to the right was a middle pole like the 4x8s have. I see what’s up now. It’s one of those divider tents isn’t it


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

I need someone to help me figure out how to take efficient clones etc. surely there’s ways to take a few and pick better traits to flower. I’d have to imagine. But I’m clueless. 


I’d like to get two harvests off these single bean pops if possible. It is possible I mean. Just need a simple how to and some wordy info as to where and why.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Sorry smoke I thought that pole to the right was a middle pole like the 4x8s have. I see what’s up now. It’s one of those divider tents isn’t it


Yep! It’s like 1x4 I believe. So technically my tents 4x5 when that’s added in. But I don’t use it my tents built in behind a clothes rack in my closet. Taking plants in and out is a bitch that’s why I’m trying to find a way to grow without having to remove plants.


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m usually right around 3-4 weeks. I generally keep them short because my veg box is 3’ tall so before I move them to the tent to flower. This round the flower tent was empty so I’m gonna be able to grow them a bit larger this time. I’ve been running perpetually the last year though. Shits been nuts my plant count was at like 24 at one time now I’m down to 3 photos and 3 autos.


Much easier to handle and care for buddy, 24 is alot of time and effort all at different stages. Shit most get tiring, i get tired of feeding 2x a day and in the next 2 weeks it will be 3x a day... the shit is work bro.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yep! It’s like 1x4 I believe. So technically my tents 4x5 when that’s added in. But I don’t use it my tents built in behind a clothes rack in my closet. Taking plants in and out is a bitch that’s why I’m trying to find a way to grow without having to remove plants.
> View attachment 4324110



Man. That is TIGHT. 

My ole lady would never say a word if I didn’t have two Grow tents taking up and entire spare room......


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I need someone to help me figure out how to take efficient clones etc. surely there’s ways to take a few and pick better traits to flower. I’d have to imagine. But I’m clueless.
> 
> 
> I’d like to get two harvests off these single bean pops if possible. It is possible I mean. Just need a simple how to and some wordy info as to where and why.


I started using a DWC bubbler cloner that S2C helped me build. It’s a plastic tote, pump, some airstones, and some rubber mat flooring to hold the clones up in the system. 

I’ve taken like 20-30 clones haven’t had one not take root. It’s simple. And it’s a set and forget set up. Once they’re in the cloner I don’t fuck with them until they’ve rooted.


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I need someone to help me figure out how to take efficient clones etc. surely there’s ways to take a few and pick better traits to flower. I’d have to imagine. But I’m clueless.
> 
> 
> I’d like to get two harvests off these single bean pops if possible. It is possible I mean. Just need a simple how to and some wordy info as to where and why.


I can help you with this bro, 1.30am here so tomorrow ok?


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yep! It’s like 1x4 I believe. So technically my tents 4x5 when that’s added in. But I don’t use it my tents built in behind a clothes rack in my closet. Taking plants in and out is a bitch that’s why I’m trying to find a way to grow without having to remove plants.
> View attachment 4324110


Woooooooow

What a huge pain in the ass!!

And I get upset having to unplug the air hoses from my plants with the quick disconnects I made


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Lolololol smoke and Clyde got on the Moab train run as many plants as your floor will hold for a minute. 

It doesn’t work as well as I previously thought. 

Well, last time it did work. This time it didn’t. I dunno. 

That banana hammock........ haven’t done much reading on it. Trusted the brand. Trusted the photo. Honestly. I thought it’d have a banana zing. But I don’t think that’s the case. So whatever it is will be foreign to me. 

What’s it all about?? Can someone explain the strain for me?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> I can help you with this bro, 1.30am here so tomorrow ok?


Yeah man I’m off work tomorrow so let’s talk. I’m screenshotting and saving important info I’m seeing now lately. I’m going to put much more effort into success this time. Got very lazy on my last grow.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> Much easier to handle and care for buddy, 24 is alot of time and effort all at different stages. Shit most get tiring, i get tired of feeding 2x a day and in the next 2 weeks it will be 3x a day... the shit is work bro.


Man I feel that! Coco DTW is hella work! Making a reservoir and feeding on timers is almost a must with coco DTW. Otherwise it’s like a part time job lmao.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

@Smokexbreak im telling ya dude. You’re one of the best growers around. Because you don’t sit around smoking pot all day. 

Coming home from work. Smoking a huge joint. Then telling myself I gotta work on my plants? I can’t do it. I don’t wanna. 

Need to stop smoking around crucial times of life/grow work/real work


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Man. That is TIGHT.
> 
> My ole lady would never say a word if I didn’t have two Grow tents taking up and entire spare room......


It’s as stealthy as I could get!


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> @Smokexbreak im telling ya dude. You’re one of the best growers around. Because you don’t sit around smoking pot all day.
> 
> Coming home from work. Smoking a huge joint. Then telling myself I gotta work on my plants? I can’t do it. I don’t wanna.
> 
> Need to stop smoking around crucial times of life/grow work/real work


 Shit that’s crazy 

If I don’t smoke I can’t do anything at all


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 27, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I’m back bud!! Been working in the grow room the last two days. Almost got her dialed in. The current run is now flowering, and I have seedlings about a week old. Dealing with mites again though unfortunately


Man I'm happy to hear that.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> @Smokexbreak im telling ya dude. You’re one of the best growers around. Because you don’t sit around smoking pot all day.
> 
> Coming home from work. Smoking a huge joint. Then telling myself I gotta work on my plants? I can’t do it. I don’t wanna.
> 
> Need to stop smoking around crucial times of life/grow work/real work


I appreciate that! There’s much better growers out there but I’m getting better for sure! 

Banana hammock is grape god x mandarin sunset. Some phenomenal purples the genetics are fire the lineage is strong and they’re heavy producers.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I started using a DWC bubbler cloner that S2C helped me build. It’s a plastic tote, pump, some airstones, and some rubber mat flooring to hold the clones up in the system.
> 
> I’ve taken like 20-30 clones haven’t had one not take root. It’s simple. And it’s a set and forget set up. Once they’re in the cloner I don’t fuck with them until they’ve rooted.


Any good reason not to start seedlings in a tiny cloner aeroponic type setup?

Something about sticking a couple threads thick root into a 5 gallon jet pool of rapidly rolling bubbling water just doesn’t sound ideal to me. 

That’s what happens. I seen it. You don’t get a big ole handful of fat roots to start. You get one long string. The tap root. Mine broke about 87 times.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> Man I'm happy to hear that.


I’m happy to see you’re here homegrown!!


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Man I feel that! Coco DTW is hella work! Making a reservoir and feeding on timers is almost a must with coco DTW. Otherwise it’s like a part time job lmao.


Im all set to go full auto, ive just gotta wait til this run is out, i cant strip my room now im scrogged and too deep in. Ill have to ride this one out.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Any good reason not to start seedlings in a tiny cloner aeroponic type setup?
> 
> Something about sticking a couple threads thick root into a 5 gallon jet pool of rapidly rolling bubbling water just doesn’t sound ideal to me.
> 
> That’s what happens. I seen it. You don’t get a big ole handful of fat roots to start. You get one long string. The tap root. Mine broke about 87 times.


I’ve seen it done but shouldn’t be an issue in larger buckets. I’d BeN more worries about transferring a rooted DWC plant into another lid. Maybe you could start in like a 1” net pot and then put that thing into a 6” basket once it’s eatablished roots.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> Im all set to go full auto, ive just gotta wait til this run is out, i cant strip my room now im scrogged and too deep in. Ill have to ride this one out.


Good call! I’m the same way with my coco autos their being hand fed daily.‍


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> My ole lady even knows who you are @Soil2Coco
> 
> “Talking to my buddy with the severe health issues”
> 
> ...





Moabfighter said:


> Big Steve! We are all here!
> 
> Fuck. Homegrown. I want homegrown in here. He came to be a really good dude, in my opinion. I know for a fact I gave him The cold shoulder at first but he remained active and persistent. Good grower. Would like for him to compete with us.





Moabfighter said:


> Sent him
> 
> 
> Moabfighter said:
> ...


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Is that with a tent packed? Still 700watts 4x4 at 3lbs.... that’s double what I can do lol easy


Bro OG is on a whole different level lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

What if you had a homie who could get you a couple?


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Got step one of the new tent set up done.
> Using 2x4 of my tent for hempys that I’m hooking to a manifold and reservoir. Gonna make those later tonight or tomorrow depends how long this trim session takes. Probably going to put a couple DWC plants in the front half once my other 96’s get here.
> I’ll have 4 96’s total and I’ll Be adding the last two mid summer to make it an even 6.
> 
> ...


You have it looking good man


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

Than


Hom3grown0815 said:


> You have it looking good man


thank you!! The post above was for you! Would you join the grow if you had someone who could get you a couple beans?


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m happy to see you’re here homegrown!!


Thanks man, here for the long haul.


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Than
> 
> thank you!! The post above was for you! Would you join the grow if you had someone who could get you a couple beans?


Oh damn wasnt sure who that was at sorry. I would be most grateful to do this with you guys. Damn right I'm down.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

A festafus miracle


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 27, 2019)

Do any of you guys make any edibles with your trim or anything?


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Any good reason not to start seedlings in a tiny cloner aeroponic type setup?
> 
> Something about sticking a couple threads thick root into a 5 gallon jet pool of rapidly rolling bubbling water just doesn’t sound ideal to me.
> 
> That’s what happens. I seen it. You don’t get a big ole handful of fat roots to start. You get one long string. The tap root. Mine broke about 87 times.


You should NOT have a turbulent root zone.. if you do you have TOO much air coming out of your stone. Open a valve or two until it’s GENTLY rolling... I mean gently

The results you see me get are with minimal air in my buckets


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I need someone to help me figure out how to take efficient clones etc. surely there’s ways to take a few and pick better traits to flower. I’d have to imagine. But I’m clueless.
> 
> 
> I’d like to get two harvests off these single bean pops if possible. It is possible I mean. Just need a simple how to and some wordy info as to where and why.


Build a bubble cloner. Pick a container to fit your needs. I have a small square screw bucket with 5 spots on the lid and holds about a gallon of water. I also have about a 16” x 32” tote that’s about 8” tall, and holds 24 clones.

2” net cups with bottoms cut out

Neoprene clone collars.

Enough air stones to get the water rolling. Oxygen is your friend. 

Big enough air pump for container. My small container uses one 6” stone, and my large container uses 2 or 3.

Aquarium heater to keep temps around 70

Cut your clones. I like bigger clones with at least 3 nodes. Use razor to cut bottom on a 45. Lightly scrape sides on last inch of stem and place inside clone collar then into net pot then into cloner. Cloner should be filled with water up to bottom of net cups and light bloom nutes added (the high P and K is needed for rooting not just flowering).

This is set it and forget it, roots in 7-14 days

These cooked a little too long but I was sexing these cuts since I’m running regs this cycle. You’ll want to transplant them a lot sooner


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 27, 2019)

Brownies mostly . Dedicated 2 plants to bho, and food .


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Do any of you guys make any edibles with your trim or anything?


I usually use buds for edibles so I can gauge the dosing better. The trim is used to make concentrate. I extract with butane or iso, or make kief/hash and press into rosin.

I make a lot of RSO for myself and another friend fighting cancer. That’s a crazy high!!


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 27, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Build a bubble cloner. Pick a container to fit your needs. I have a small square screw bucket with 5 spots on the lid and holds about a gallon of water. I also have about a 16” x 32” tote that’s about 8” tall, and holds 24 clones.
> 
> 2” net cups with bottoms cut out
> 
> ...


I use those exact same net cups and collars For my cloner


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Smoke that is clean and sexyyyy
> 
> I absolutely love it!!!!
> 
> Let’s invite @Or_Gro !!!


What r u tryin to rope my over-committed butt into?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> What r u tryin to rope my over-committed butt into?


Joining this BH comparative with us


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Apr 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Do any of you guys make any edibles with your trim or anything?


Always make edibles or ill make hash caps. I got quite a bit of trim im planning to blast then got this stuff called shatter sauce came in a kit to make my own oil to fill a cart and vape cant wait to give it a go!


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Always make edibles or ill make hash caps. I got quite a bit of trim im planning to blast then got this stuff called shatter sauce came in a kit to make my own oil to fill a cart and vape cant wait to give it a go!


I’ve never in my life “vaped” but if you could get this tank filling stuff down let me know. I’d be interested in cutting my stuff down to just lightly smoke on all day.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Do any of you guys make any edibles with your trim or anything?


I’ve made gummies a few times that came out great


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> Oh damn wasnt sure who that was at sorry. I would be most grateful to do this with you guys. Damn right I'm down.


Word PM me on here or GC the info and I’ll get them out Monday.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Edited never mind


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’ve made gummies a few times that came out great


I really want to make gummies sometime. Ive made brownies and cookies so far.


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’ve never in my life “vaped” but if you could get this tank filling stuff down let me know. I’d be interested in cutting my stuff down to just lightly smoke on all day.


Get a MIG vapes WASP. You can load dabs into the glass and vape instead of watering it down with VG or PG. no additives, just straight dabs getting vaped all day


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 27, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I usually use buds for edibles so I can gauge the dosing better. The trim is used to make concentrate. I extract with butane or iso, or make kief/hash and press into rosin.
> 
> I make a lot of RSO for myself and another friend fighting cancer. That’s a crazy high!!


I want to learn about pressing myself. I dont realy have a clue what thats all about. I have some bubble hash bags. You use those to get the hash for pressing?


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I want to learn about pressing myself. I dont realy have a clue what thats all about. I have some bubble hash bags. You use those to get the hash for pressing?


Yes you can just dab the full melt in the finest bag, and press the rest.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I want to learn about pressing myself. I dont realy have a clue what thats all about. I have some bubble hash bags. You use those to get the hash for pressing?


I wanna make some bubble hash real bad. 

Wonder what a whole plant would return. Like a 4-8oz yield plant


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

I’ve got like 6ozs of trim and stems I wanna get like a LB of trim and shit before I make some bubble hash.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’ve got like 6ozs of trim and stems I wanna get like a LB of trim and shit before I make some bubble hash.


Yeah I’d imagine it’d take a small farm to make any worthwhile quantity of hash to be honest :/ you’re prolly on the money waiting to a elbow


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Joining this BH comparative with us


Thanks man, but too much goin on atm... i’ve got.3 tents runnin now, 2 comparing 4 strains under 6x96 elite vs 8x288, third prepping reg moms for cloning Amnesia OG, so i can run 8x288 vs some new Aussie boards for my friend prawn connery.

That’ll take me thru the holidays. First run next year will be 9-12 bodhi strains , that i pushed back for the lights.

All of these i’ll harvest, freeze, bubble hash, freeze dry, then press for live hash rosin...keeps me off the street

I’ll try to pop in every so often, here’s my current grow: 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/epic-4x4-flowering-smackdown-96-elites-vs-288s.982881/page-50

And my next one:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-monumentally-epic-knockdown-dragout-take-no-prisoners-slapdown-aussie-high-light-vs-hlg-288.988144/page-4

Keep S2C under control, he’s got a subteranean weed factory to run...


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks man, but too much goin on atm... i’ve got.3 tents runnin now, 2 comparing 4 strains under 6x96 elite vs 8x288, third prepping reg moms for cloning Amnesia OG, so i can run 8x288 vs some new Aussie boards for my friend prawn connery.
> 
> That’ll take me thru the holidays. First run next year will be 9-12 bodhi strains , that i pushed back for the lights.
> 
> ...


I figured you had too much going on. I’ll have to stop by and see the progress

I’m running the current model Vividgro FlowerMax. Their having design issues on new models so they sent these to tie me over.

 

Made in the USA.


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah I’d imagine it’d take a small farm to make any worthwhile quantity of hash to be honest :/ you’re prolly on the money waiting to a elbow


You’d be surprised how much is in close trim. Don’t save fans and stems, just close trimmings. I’m going to blast some this week, I’ll see how much I get in return. I know making RSO, I get about 15 grams per 100 grams of flower


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I figured you had too much going on. I’ll have to stop by and see the progress
> 
> I’m running the current model Vividgro FlowerMax. Their having design issues on new models so they sent these to tie me over.
> 
> ...


They look nice, but where are the plants?

Got a spectrum pic of that light? Are you running the optional controller?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> You’d be surprised how much is in close trim. Don’t save fans and stems, just close trimmings. I’m going to blast some this week, I’ll see how much I get in return. I know making RSO, I get about 15 grams per 100 grams of flower


Last week, pressed 11g from 72g of bud, thru 90 micron bags, about 15%; nothin to write home about, but great potency, fully terped solventless....


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah I’d imagine it’d take a small farm to make any worthwhile quantity of hash to be honest :/ you’re prolly on the money waiting to a elbow


I normally save up a couple good harvests as well before making anything. The last run though I didnt weigh the trim. Yield was a tad over 3/4 oz of dab. I think @ibnvapin still dabbing on some of that lol


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 27, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> You’d be surprised how much is in close trim. Don’t save fans and stems, just close trimmings. I’m going to blast some this week, I’ll see how much I get in return. I know making RSO, I get about 15 grams per 100 grams of flower


Yeah man it seem sometimes like the close sugar leaves have higher concentrations of trichs than the flower.

My last harvest had very frosty sugar leaves, and was just sticky wet. It was amnesia OG. Seems to yield very well in the concentrate department. Never had as much trichy drysift in the bottom if the bin before.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

If I can


Moabfighter said:


> Yeah I’d imagine it’d take a small farm to make any worthwhile quantity of hash to be honest :/ you’re prolly on the money waiting to a elbow


If I can get a zip of bubble hash off a LB of trim it’ll be well Worth it. I’ve gotta figure out how to press and dry it though.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 27, 2019)

When we popping these beans boys?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> Yeah man it seem sometimes like the close sugar leaves have higher concentrations of trichs than the flower.
> 
> My last harvest had very frosty sugar leaves, and was just sticky wet. It was amnesia OG. Seems to yield very well in the concentrate department. Never had as much trichy drysift in the bottom if the bin before.


It’s bubbleman’s fave, high potency, up to 30% rosin yield, just from bud.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> If I can
> 
> If I can get a zip of bubble hash off a LB of trim it’ll be well Worth it. I’ve gotta figure out how to press and dry it though.


https://gopurepressure.com/blogs/rosin-education/tagged/bubble-hash


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 27, 2019)

This GG here was supposed to come down the other night. Well something came up and I couldn't get to it till now. Some of you may be familiar with this plant. Cant wait to get it out the way actually lol


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> They look nice, but where are the plants?
> 
> Got a spectrum pic of that light? Are you running the optional controller?


It’s just the bare bones light for now. Basically just holding me over until they get the bugs out of the new model. They were waiting for the newer Samsung diodes as well. 

Here’s the current crop that just went into flower. 5- Falcon 9, 5- GMO x Zkittles, 2- Super Lemon Haze


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 28, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> It’s just the bare bones light for now. Basically just holding me over until they get the bugs out of the new model. They were waiting for the newer Samsung diodes as well.
> 
> Here’s the current crop that just went into flower. 5- Falcon 9, 5- GMO x Zkittles, 2- Super Lemon Haze
> 
> View attachment 4324206


What a size are those airpots? I use 7g smartpots but figured i wanted to give air pots a try.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> It’s just the bare bones light for now. Basically just holding me over until they get the bugs out of the new model. They were waiting for the newer Samsung diodes as well.
> 
> Here’s the current crop that just went into flower. 5- Falcon 9, 5- GMO x Zkittles, 2- Super Lemon Haze
> 
> View attachment 4324206


Wow that’s gunna be a nice lil patch of flowers soon  that super lemon haaaaaaze


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

Here’s my current crop

 

Nuthin but Nugs  except my GSC in the front there... she’s over 60 days old and still in veg :/ gunna be a rly big plant I think...

She’s stupid branchy...
 

I defol her every single day


----------



## JonathanT (Apr 28, 2019)

I have some Sky Kush, Super Lemon Haze and Yoga Cookies seedlings that i can grow along with you guys.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> I have some Sky Kush, Super Lemon Haze and Yoga Cookies seedlings that i can grow along with you guys.


Welcome  

We’re all here from Grass City

They started acting pretty bad over there... so we all just dip set outta there I think. 

We pretty much had one of THE largest super threads on that entire site. And they aced the entire thing


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Welcome
> 
> We’re all here from Grass City
> 
> ...


Okay maybe not the largest, but damn close


----------



## JonathanT (Apr 28, 2019)

I was there. Power trip mods


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Welcome
> 
> We’re all here from Grass City
> 
> ...


Bro i think it was the most active thread and was about to take off for a second time.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

I absolutely cannot STAND that there is no app, and THIS particular forum is NOT on Tapatalk... but it should be


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> Bro i think it was the most active thread and was about to take off for a second time.


Yea I think we had the most daily traffic.

Loki had the longest standing largest thread I believe


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

That’s how I stayed so active on GC..,

Tapatalk let’s me know when anyone posts, likes, messages me or my stuff

So I can stay organized and on top of my threads.

Here that will be difficult


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Yea I think we had the most daily traffic.
> 
> Loki had the longest standing largest thread I believe


How many pages?,

I bet the supercloset secret society thread is way bigger....


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> That’s how I stayed so active on GC..,
> 
> Tapatalk let’s me know when anyone posts, likes, messages me or my stuff
> 
> ...


Hi clyde welcome


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> That’s how I stayed so active on GC..,
> 
> Tapatalk let’s me know when anyone posts, likes, messages me or my stuff
> 
> ...


Good morning Clyde, I was thinking the same thing but I am just gonna try to check out the website regularly on my phone. We are already on page 11 here in 1 days time haha.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> It’s just the bare bones light for now. Basically just holding me over until they get the bugs out of the new model. They were waiting for the newer Samsung diodes as well.
> 
> Here’s the current crop that just went into flower. 5- Falcon 9, 5- GMO x Zkittles, 2- Super Lemon Haze
> 
> View attachment 4324206


Gonna need a machete to defol those babes...glad to know you are back at it, bigtime....


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

Does anyone know what this is? Cal mag def spots?? What to do to fix

It’s on my BIG ASS white Widow xxl... so it must be fixed
 
 

It’s not nute burn... my PPM is only 834 this AM.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Good morning Clyde, I was thinking the same thing but I am just gonna try to check out the website regularly on my phone. We are already on page 11 here in 1 days time haha.


Hi welcome


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Gonna need a machete to defol those babes...glad to know you are back at it, bigtime....


We were quite happy to see him doing his thing. He got many of us started and off the ground


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Build a bubble cloner. Pick a container to fit your needs. I have a small square screw bucket with 5 spots on the lid and holds about a gallon of water. I also have about a 16” x 32” tote that’s about 8” tall, and holds 24 clones.
> 
> 2” net cups with bottoms cut out
> 
> ...



Hey s2c, when you pull them out, how do you deal with the tangled roots?


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Good morning Clyde, I was thinking the same thing but I am just gonna try to check out the website regularly on my phone. We are already on page 11 here in 1 days time haha.


Good morning friend!

Yea I’m just gunna have to adapt. Maybe it will help me stay off these forums so much... *is guilty of at least 3-4hours a day with you guys*


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

Someone help me out with those photos I posted above?

TBI is acting up today.. I just can’t think. Y’all lmk what that is


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Does anyone know what this is? Cal mag def spots?? What to do to fix
> 
> It’s on my BIG ASS white Widow xxl... so it must be fixed
> View attachment 4324335
> ...


Sure could be nute burn.. what’s your rh?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 28, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> Hi welcome


Morning Diesel! How are you doing this morning?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> We were quite happy to see him doing his thing. He got many of us started and off the ground


You guys picked the right guy to follow, he’s a master grower.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Sure could be nute burn.. what’s your rh?


 

She drinks her 6gal res almost dry in less than 48hrs...

My ppm WAS over 2000 the other morning, she was drinking and leaving nutes in the bucket :/

I fixed that right away. This happened 2 days later


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I absolutely cannot STAND that there is no app, and THIS particular forum is NOT on Tapatalk... but it should be


Ye i agree, im viewing with chrome and its a pain in the ass, but it is what it is... atleast were all here back chatting.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Morning Diesel! How are you doing this morning?


Morning very good, you?


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You guys picked the right guy to follow, he’s a master grower.


We know  we’ve been taking notes ever since we all met him. He’s basically the reason I know how to do this

 

Guy motivated me a long time ago. And it paid off BIG time because I chose to READ AND LISTEN


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> View attachment 4324339
> 
> She drinks her 6gal res almost dry in less than 48hrs...
> 
> ...


Rh fine...my guess is you answered your own question...was at 2000....that damage happened earlier.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 28, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> Morning very good, you?


Pretty good bud, just doing my normal rounds in the tent and checking up on these guys. 

Hey Clyde, thats confusing man, is that a wwxxl?


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Pretty good bud, just doing my normal rounds in the tent and checking up on these guys.
> 
> Hey Clyde, thats confusing man, is that a wwxxl?


It sure is

I think @Or_Gro is right, that was late presentation damage, from not topping off my bucket the night before.

Shit moves FAST in DWC boys


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Does anyone know what this is? Cal mag def spots?? What to do to fix
> 
> It’s on my BIG ASS white Widow xxl... so it must be fixed
> View attachment 4324335
> ...


I thought calcium first look but i dont like how its at every margin..


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

GSC Auto still in Veg after 60+ days :/ 

 

She’s drinking extra heavy lately


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> It sure is
> 
> I think @Or_Gro is right, that was late presentation damage, from not topping off my bucket the night before.
> 
> Shit moves FAST in DWC boys


Learning with ya bro! Haha


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> I thought calcium first look but i dont like how its at every margin..


I’m pulling her out of the tent right now actually, gunna hit her with some cal mag, and cut back on the MegaCrop

I don’t care what ANYONE says MegaCrop is NTOX City...

She got the n tox just a TAD..


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I’m pulling her out of the tent right now actually, gunna hit her with some cal mag, and cut back on the MegaCrop
> 
> I don’t care what ANYONE says MegaCrop is NTOX City...
> 
> She got the n tox just a TAD..


Yeah i noticed shes dark and abit shiney, i do not like MegaCrop bro.. never did never will.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

So if I go dwc . What’s the simplest nutes i can use ? Maxi bloom or something?


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Shit 12 pages in a day . Not to shabby.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 28, 2019)

For the new people that just joined this is a cool thread and breeder

https://www.rollitup.org/t/useful-seeds.954942/page-182#post-14863291


iceman2494 said:


> So if I go dwc . What’s the simplest nutes i can use ? Maxi bloom or something?


Once you go dwc you never go back


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

My current buckets of nuggets, at 7 weeks, 2-4 weeks left to go

6x96 plus far red & uvb
  

8x288 plus 4x35 plus far red &uvb


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> My current buckets of nuggets, at 7 weeks, 2-4 weeks left to go
> 
> 6x96 plus far red & uvb
> View attachment 4324350 View attachment 4324351
> ...


Good lordy, you keep them so uniform and clean bro. Lookin good! Love how you use all the space you have, really shows your experience here. Good job, cant wait to see harvest pics!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Good lordy, you keep them so uniform and clean bro. Lookin good! Love how you use all the space you have, really shows your experience here. Good job, cant wait to see harvest pics!


Thanks man...indiv buckets are even cuz they’re manifolds... whole tent is even cuz each bucket is on its own wheeled pedestal...


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> My current buckets of nuggets, at 7 weeks, 2-4 weeks left to go
> 
> 6x96 plus far red & uvb
> View attachment 4324350 View attachment 4324351
> ...


Stunning. No other description needed, pictures tell the story.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> Stunning. No other description needed, pictures tell the story.


Thanks man


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks man...indiv buckets are even cuz they’re manifolds... whole tent is even cuz each bucket is on its own wheeled pedestal...View attachment 4324355


Thats a simple and ingenius way to take care of height variations. Just looking at the canopy its like a hedge row man, professionally sculpted and all! But with BUDS in the bushes!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Thats a simple and ingenius way to take care of height variations. Just looking at the canopy its like a hedge row man, professionally sculpted and all! But with BUDS in the bushes!


A tip from my bud @Randomblame ... pay attention to that guy, too...he wrote the unwritten book on growing in small spaces....


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So if I go dwc . What’s the simplest nutes i can use ? Maxi bloom or something?


Sorry Ice, I cant help ya. No DWC experience and Im just using AN nutes right now myself. I havent dived into the other nutrients like most of you guys. I am doing Nectar for the Gods next though!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> A tip from my bud @Randomblame ... pay attention to that guy, too...he wrote the unwritten book on growing in small spaces....


Wish I could just like that post, but I am still under probation as a new member yada yada. Ill keep an eye out for him!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So if I go dwc . What’s the simplest nutes i can use ? Maxi bloom or something?


I use technaflora recipe for success.

Check out my bud @Steakbomb for his rdwc nutes...


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> My current buckets of nuggets, at 7 weeks, 2-4 weeks left to go
> 
> 6x96 plus far red & uvb
> View attachment 4324350 View attachment 4324351
> ...


I’m not much for blowing smoke. 

Best indoor picture I have EVER seen man. Wow. Please if you ever get bored write up a little DWC tutorial for us. That’s amazing.... wow


----------



## JonathanT (Apr 28, 2019)

Took the tie downs off the candy dawg auto this morning. Man she smells good.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So if I go dwc . What’s the simplest nutes i can use ? Maxi bloom or something?


Maxi bloom worked VERY well for me

Zero problems

Finished Ripleys with it too


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m not much for blowing smoke.
> 
> Best indoor picture I have EVER seen man. Wow. Please if you ever get bored write up a little DWC tutorial for us. That’s amazing.... wow


My tutorial days are over, GC douchebags cured me of that...

But i do post all kinds of useful info on my grow threads...and no prob answering questions...


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Maxi bloom worked VERY well for me
> 
> Zero problems
> 
> Finished Ripleys with it too


Fed my soil plants with maxi bloom and it was the most least hurt my plants nutes I ever used.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Getting off the ground with these beans in buckets is my hairy part. For real.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 28, 2019)

Welcome new members LOL


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks man...indiv buckets are even cuz they’re manifolds... whole tent is even cuz each bucket is on its own wheeled pedestal...View attachment 4324355


So the height of your buckets deals with the water height?

Quick question...

What Gould I be PHing my res’s to?!?!

I’ve been shooting for 5.7ph each time. 

I have one plant still in veg, the rest are in mid-late flower..

Any advice?

Those are the most beautiful plants on RIU sheezuz btw lol we missed ur crazy ass bro


----------



## JonathanT (Apr 28, 2019)

I feel all out of place with my non nute using self.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 28, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Welcome new members LOL


We kinda just barged in huh? Haha thanks man! Join in anytime. I think all these guys are happy to have new buddies come along. They let me in afterall!


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

Yea, MegaCrop at 800ppm + has WAY too much Nitrogen 

I won’t be using this product again :/ which sucks!! Cuz it really easy to use


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> So the height of your buckets deals with the water height?
> 
> Quick question...
> 
> ...


I target 6.1 pH based on nute availsbility charts like this:


Notice where cal-mag are, very important if growing under white leds...

This is an availabilty chart for dwc, may need diff targets in other media.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

What exactly is technaflora?like Moab . Think I’m more sketched out on getting them to root in the net pot . I have rock wool 1.5 inch starters . I’ll have everything I need to start it up by Tuesday except for lids . Amazon is to pricey on those and only need 2 for now .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> A tip from my bud @Randomblame ... pay attention to that guy, too...he wrote the unwritten book on growing in small spaces....


And he's a VPD guru.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 28, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> I feel all out of place with my non nute using self.


I don't use bottled nutes either. Compost and manure teas. I always get left out on the nute train too lol.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 28, 2019)

All this talk about dwc (lovin it) has me feelin all lonely with my plans for an auto-drip coco setup. But I'm gonna take what I learn and use it regardless.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Not a bad thing imo . Rather not have to worry about it but dwc sounds to fun to pass on . Plus I have Moab to start out with me .


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What exactly is technaflora?like Moab . Think I’m more sketched out on getting them to root in the net pot . I have rock wool 1.5 inch starters . I’ll have everything I need to start it up by Tuesday except for lids . Amazon is to pricey on those and only need 2 for now .


https://www.technaflora.com/indexProduct.php?ID=115

I have never tried rock wool...Lot’s of people think it’s too wet...


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Welcome new members LOL


Hey buddy. We are a little different I guess but all good growers.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> And he's a VPD guru.


Vpd,all kinds of lights, everything...many years of experience...a great guy, too...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 28, 2019)

@ChiefRunningPhist


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

Check it out guys. Short video I made


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

[QUOTE="Or_Gro, post: 14867332, member

I have never tried rock wool...Lot’s of people think it’s too wet...[/QUOTE]
What would you suggest?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Vpd,all kinds of lights, everything...many years of experience...a great guy, too...


He was definitely a big contributor in sorting out the calmag/LED issues... At least for me. I was on the right track but couldn't grasp it. He straightened it right out for me and many others. Invaluable lessons for guys switching to LED.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Vpd,all kinds of lights, everything...many years of experience...a great guy, too...


Do you think I have enough lighting for an effective 4x4 grow? Listen I know you’re trying to push your record of what 3lbs @700 watts.... I can’t do that. So please take that into consideration. I used to run HPS and really really am probably one of the last swear Byers of HPS. It worked amazing for me. 

Anyway, now, my 4x4 has in it 4 qb 132 cranked at max, and a mars hydro ts-1000. It has some physical red lights to be seen. QBs are well....... super HD clear.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

So I’m getting ready to see quite different growth/curves running all LED now vs HPS.....? 

Great. Just what I needed.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> So I’m getting ready to see quite different growth/curves running all LED now vs HPS.....?
> 
> Great. Just what I needed.


Just make sure to add calmag to your feeds. Thats a big one and the only one I really faced besides dialing in the brightness...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> So I’m getting ready to see quite different growth/curves running all LED now vs HPS.....?
> 
> Great. Just what I needed.


No not really. You just have to dial in your environment, the rest takes care of itself. HPS isn't as sensitive because it raises leaf surface temps.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Just make sure to add calmag to your feeds. Thats a big one and the only one I really faced besides dialing in the brightness...


Ever since he straightened me out, I haven't had to add calcium or magnesium at all. My well gives plenty, my environment was just off. Very fascinating.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

White widow XXL by dinafem finishing up. Taking on her fall colors. 

 

Gave a heavy feed of ChaChing w distilled water. Been giving distilled the last two weeks. It’s really bringing out the fade. I’d imagine because no PPM..... I’m trying to let them die off and wrap this run up.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Ever since he straightened me out, I haven't had to add calcium or magnesium at all. My well gives plenty, my environment was just off. Very fascinating.


Now thats interesting...


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> White widow XXL by dinafem finishing up. Taking on her fall colors.
> 
> View attachment 4324379
> 
> Gave a heavy feed of ChaChing w distilled water. Been giving distilled the last two weeks. It’s really bringing out the fade. I’d imagine because no PPM..... I’m trying to let them die off and wrap this run up.


Lookin primo Moab. Good job bro


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Now thats interesting...


Here's the thread. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/led-and-calmag-issues.986353/

I raised temps and humidity, which I never had to do with HPS, and it took all the defs and tox away. Amazing the difference it can make.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Here's the thread.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/led-and-calmag-issues.986353/
> 
> I raised temps and humidity, which I never had to do with HPS, and it took all the defs and tox away. Amazing the difference it can make.


I never had humidity problems until I removed my HPS. Now. Don’t get me wrong. I was successfully growing in far from ideal 85-92 degrees f in the tent..... had 4 fans blowing under and over the canopy’s... anyway, it seemed the high heat “cooked off”. The excess humidity or something. 

Now with the QBs and/or my interior humidity, and the mass number of plants I used to have in there.... fought 75 percent humdidity a lot. 

Down to 51 percent now by adding heat to the tent.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> [QUOTE="Or_Gro, post: 14867332, member
> 
> I have never tried rock wool...Lot’s of people think it’s too wet...


What would you suggest?[/QUOTE]

Rapid rooters or root riots. They come in bags of fifty, thrir only downside...

Tip from S2C: put your seeds in a glas of water, the ones yhat dink are viable (can take up to 24-48 hrs, but usually sooner.

After they sink, i pop each into its iwn rr, stick thst into donething like this with a little water in the bottom and a dome on top (see amazon):
 

When root breavks thru, transfer to netcup and into bubbler, no nutes til roots branch....


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

I’m a firm believer in fox farms cha Ching as a finishing agent though. 
All these nugs are different drying strains. 

White widow xxl 
Deez nugs 
Purple deez nugs
Deez nugs x sour stomper x fantasmo express
Green crack
Gorilla glue

Digging how they’re coming together....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Do you think I have enough lighting for an effective 4x4 grow? Listen I know you’re trying to push your record of what 3lbs @700 watts.... I can’t do that. So please take that into consideration. I used to run HPS and really really am probably one of the last swear Byers of HPS. It worked amazing for me.
> 
> Anyway, now, my 4x4 has in it 4 qb 132 cranked at max, and a mars hydro ts-1000. It has some physical red lights to be seen. QBs are well....... super HD clear.


30-60 watts per sq ft is a general rule for white leds....


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> What would you suggest?


Rapid rooters or root riots. They come in bags of fifty, thrir only downside...

Tip from S2C: put your seeds in a glas of water, the ones yhat dink are viable (can take up to 24-48 hrs, but usually sooner.

After they sink, i pop each into its iwn rr, stick thst into donething like this with a little water in the bottom and a dome on top (see amazon):
View attachment 4324386

When root breavks thru, transfer to netcup and into bubbler, no nutes til roots branch....

View attachment 4324389[/QUOTE]
I gotta get me a setup like this, I want to get a nice 2x2x2 tent just for something like this so I can isolate my seedlings and clones later on.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> No not really. You just have to dial in your environment, the rest takes care of itself. HPS isn't as sensitive because it raises leaf surface temps.


Yep, vpd plays really big with white leds and cal-mag...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Here's the thread.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/led-and-calmag-issues.986353/
> 
> I raised temps and humidity, which I never had to do with HPS, and it took all the defs and tox away. Amazing the difference it can make.


Right on!


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Yep, vpd plays really big with white leds and cal-mag...


Well that’s something I’ll need to get a hand on yeah?

Vpd eh....


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m a firm believer in fox farms cha Ching as a finishing agent though.
> All these nugs are different drying strains.
> 
> White widow xxl
> ...


Which one has those dark purple nugs? Lookin good bro


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Think they sell a tray like that at Walmart . Not doing a massive amount . Only 2 . Think I can get away with rooter and toss a tuparware on top like I do for seedlings .


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Rapid rooters or root riots. They come in bags of fifty, thrir only downside...
> 
> Tip from S2C: put your seeds in a glas of water, the ones yhat dink are viable (can take up to 24-48 hrs, but usually sooner.
> 
> ...


I gotta get me a setup like this, I want to get a nice 2x2x2 tent just for something like this so I can isolate my seedlings and clones later on.[/QUOTE]

Put a single hlg qb 96 elite in there with a driver that dims, get a lux meter and use lux to ppfd conversion factor to set intensity level at 100-200 ppfd for first 3 psirs of true leaves then follow this:

http://fluence.science/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/High-PPFD-Cultivation-Guide-9.27.16.pdf


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Well that’s something I’ll need to get a hand on yeah?
> 
> Vpd eh....


http://www.just4growers.com/stream/temperature-humidity-and-c02/vapor-pressure-deficit-the-hidden-force-on-your-plants.aspx


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think they sell a tray like that at Walmart . Not doing a massive amount . Only 2 . Think I can get away with rooter and toss a tuparware on top like I do for seedlings .


The concept is what matters, not the specific equip..


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> http://www.just4growers.com/stream/temperature-humidity-and-c02/vapor-pressure-deficit-the-hidden-force-on-your-plants.aspx


Very solid. Somebody should just sticky the shit out of that. Thanks.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Gotcha .trying to kick this dwc off ASAP . Pump, and net pots, hydrotron should be here by Tuesday at the latest . I can snag some plugs from Walmart. Seen they had 5 1/2 inch rectangle air stones . Going to grab 4 . 2 per bucket ?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Very solid. Somebody should just sticky the shit out of that. Thanks.


And convert c to f


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hey buddy. We are a little different I guess but all good growers.


The more the merrier ...Welcome to RIU


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Gotcha .trying to kick this dwc off ASAP . Pump, and net pots, hydrotron should be here by Tuesday at the latest . I can snag some plugs from Walmart. Seen they had 5 1/2 inch rectangle air stones . Going to grab 4 . 2 per bucket ?


For a 4-gal bucket, I use a single medium size airstone like this:
 

I’d go to two of them in a 5-7 gal bucket; i use two of the large ones in my 8-gal ez-stor buckets...


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> The more the merrier ...Welcome to RIU


Our forums seems to get frat party syndrome often. Glad to be here .


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Our forums seems to get frat party syndrome often. Glad to be here .


Let’s party....


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> For a 4-gal bucket, I use a single medium size airstone like this:
> View attachment 4324399
> 
> I’d go to two of them in a 5-7 gal bucket; i use two of the large ones in my 8-gal ez-stor buckets...


Going 5 gal buckets . So I guess one 5 inch stone could work ? I’ll get 4 just to see . They won’t go to waste . I did the vivosun 950 gph pump . Only thing I haven’t decided on was nutes . I have silica blast and hydroguard. 4 buckets max 2 to start off with.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Let’s party....
> 
> View attachment 4324404 View attachment 4324406


Your def from gc .lmao . Unfortunately I’m only playing in a 2x4 for the rest of the year till I move .


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Hey s2c, when you pull them out, how do you deal with the tangled roots?


I don’t let them get that much growth if I’m going to transplant. These clones were strictly for sexing my crop so I didn’t up pot any males.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I don’t let them get that much growth if I’m going to transplant. These clones were strictly for sexing my crop so I didn’t up pot any males.


Good way to speed up process for regs:

Clone then sex vs sex then clone


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Going 5 gal buckets . So I guess one 5 inch stone could work ? I’ll get 4 just to see . They won’t go to waste . I did the vivosun 950 gph pump . Only thing I haven’t decided on was nutes . I have silica blast and hydroguard. 4 buckets max 2 to start off with.


Ask my @Steakbomb about his nutes... @Soil2Coco and @Ibn Vapin , too


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Going 5 gal buckets . So I guess one 5 inch stone could work ? I’ll get 4 just to see . They won’t go to waste . I did the vivosun 950 gph pump . Only thing I haven’t decided on was nutes . I have silica blast and hydroguard. 4 buckets max 2 to start off with.


Give the Masterblend 4-18-38 a shot. It’s cheap as hell on amazon or eBay. $30 for 12.5 lbs.


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Good way to speed up process for regs:
> 
> Clone then sex vs sex thrn clone


Works like a charm. Takes about 2.5 weeks but they all showed sex and I lost 5 males out of 19 seeds. Sucks most were my SLH seedlings. Only got two females


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I target 6.1 pH based on nute availsbility charts like this:
> 
> View attachment 4324366
> Notice where cal-mag are, very important if growing under white leds...
> ...


So they won’t uptake Magnesium at 6.1 tho correct?

I haven’t had any cal mag issues this run I don’t think

I’m running ALL DWC btw, so 6.1 it is if that’s what those flawless plants under those 96’s look like

My QB96’s are serving me very well 

 

Pain In the ASSSSS! I want to convert to RDWC so I NEVER have to pull a bucket again... at least not 6 of them daily in and out. Quick disconnects on the hoses are a pain too


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

Man I still can’t like anything... why lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> So they won’t uptake Magnesium at 6.1 tho correct?
> 
> I haven’t had any cal mag issues this run I don’t think
> 
> ...


I’m not having mag issues, but bump to 6.2 if you need to.

Check out @Steakbomb ’s rig


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Man I still can’t like anything... why lol


Gotta pay your newb dues...more likes and posts needed..


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Man I still can’t like anything... why lol


Takes a while. Pissed me off at first too.


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> All this talk about dwc (lovin it) has me feelin all lonely with my plans for an auto-drip coco setup. But I'm gonna take what I learn and use it regardless.


You’re not alone. I’m Setup for auto feed in coco.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 28, 2019)

Anybody grown a haze auto?

Looking for seed to harvest dates but they are all over the place everywhere I look.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Give the Masterblend 4-18-38 a shot. It’s cheap as hell on amazon or eBay. $30 for 12.5 lbs.


Very willing to try . Have you ran it in dwc before ?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> You’re not alone. I’m Setup for auto feed in coco.


Check out @StickyBudHound ‘s vortex...


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Check out @StickyBudHound ‘s vortex...


I did. He’s always upping his game with technology. I just run air diffusers in my res. The plants love the extra dissolved oxygen. I just have to ph my res to 5.0. When aerating nutes, the ph rises, so it settles at about 5.7-5.8 before it slowly rises through the week


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Very willing to try . Have you ran it in dwc before ?


I hate DWC but I grew a 6’ wise tomato in DWC with the Masterblend. One tip though, dissolve in hot water when mixing nutes. It helps


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Let’s party....
> 
> View attachment 4324404 View attachment 4324406


What lights are those? That’s some intense ppfd readings


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Here’s my current crop
> 
> View attachment 4324326
> 
> ...


That GSC May be a photo dude


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I hate DWC but I grew a 6’ wise tomato in DWC with the Masterblend. One tip though, dissolve in hot water when mixing nutes. It helps


Noted . I’m not familiar the ratios and plant stages with master blend in dwc


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> Bro i think it was the most active thread and was about to take off for a second time.


Yeah it was bro. And they saw that lol. That thread was damn near always at the top.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Rapid rooters or root riots. They come in bags of fifty, thrir only downside...
> 
> Tip from S2C: put your seeds in a glas of water, the ones yhat dink are viable (can take up to 24-48 hrs, but usually sooner.
> 
> ...


I gotta get me a setup like this, I want to get a nice 2x2x2 tent just for something like this so I can isolate my seedlings and clones later on.[/QUOTE]
I’ve got this tent for just that.


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> That’s how I stayed so active on GC..,
> 
> Tapatalk let’s me know when anyone posts, likes, messages me or my stuff
> 
> ...


Yeah man, no app sucks


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Let’s party....
> 
> View attachment 4324404 View attachment 4324406


Holy shit!!


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

I envy y’alls amount of space .


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Shit 12 pages in a day . Not to shabby.


Right gonna be hard to keep up over here. I'll do my best boys


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Noted . I’m not familiar the ratios and plant stages with master blend in dwc


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Thats a simple and ingenius way to take care of height variations. Just looking at the canopy its like a hedge row man, professionally sculpted and all! But with BUDS in the bushes!


That's how I try to train all my plants. Had my buddy ask OG how he trained a while ago before I even had a GC account and I been mainlining and pulling my mains back through stretch ever since. Really fills out the center. love that scrogline shit OG


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Noted . I’m not familiar the ratios and plant stages with master blend in dwc


That’s the thing with DWC. The plants will tell you what you need to feed for nutes. I start at 3g mag sulfate, 6g Calcium Nitrate, and 6g Masterblend base per 5 gallons of water. That’s around 300 ppms with 100 ppm tap water.


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> View attachment 4324438 View attachment 4324439


That looks identical to my feeding chart. Lol where you get that?


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> That’s the thing with DWC. The plants will tell you what you need to feed for nutes. I start at 3g mag sulfate, 6g Calcium Nitrate, and 6g Masterblend base per 5 gallons of water. That’s around 300 ppms with 100 ppm tap water.


I’ll give it a shot . I’m guessing for tiny seedlings I let go for a week or 2 of plan tap water ?


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 28, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> That looks identical to my feeding chart. Lol where you get that?


That’s my Masterblend feed schedule


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll give it a shot . I’m guessing for tiny seedlings I let go for a week or 2 of plan tap water ?


I think so. I’m not the DWC guy though. I feed every day from sprout in Tupur


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Good way to speed up process for regs:
> 
> Clone then sex vs sex then clone


Yes always


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I did. He’s always upping his game with technology. I just run air diffusers in my res. The plants love the extra dissolved oxygen. I just have to ph my res to 5.0. When aerating nutes, the ph rises, so it settles at about 5.7-5.8 before it slowly rises through the week


Another great grower like you...


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> For a 4-gal bucket, I use a single medium size airstone like this:
> View attachment 4324399
> 
> I’d go to two of them in a 5-7 gal bucket; i use two of the large ones in my 8-gal ez-stor buckets...


Any suggestion on a humidity controller something that’d turn my humidifier on and off? Mines not built in to my humidifier. I’ve got a temp controller but need a humidity one. Wondering what brand you’d suggest.


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Check out @StickyBudHound ‘s vortex...


I have a vortex vegging right now


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> That looks identical to my feeding chart. Lol where you get that?


Ohhh you know just a guru of sorts lol.


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> That’s my Masterblend feed schedule


Yeah I was just messing with him. I use the same thing bro. Thanks for that.


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Ohhh you know just a guru of sorts lol.


How do I PM you on here?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> What lights are those? That’s some intense ppfd readings


Lol...and that’s at 31”....will back them down down to around 1000 when i grow... add far red and uvb, they already have enough red and deep red..

Made by my Aussie mate @Prawn Connery , another great grower, info on my next grow thread: https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-monumentally-epic-knockdown-dragout-take-no-prisoners-slapdown-aussie-high-light-vs-hlg-288.988144/page-4


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 28, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> How do I PM you on here?



click on user name then start conversation and welcome


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> I have a vortex vegging right now


Sorry meant a vortex in his water barrel, to add oxygen...

Nice plant,...


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> click on user name then start conversation and welcome


Thanks man


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Any suggestion on a humidity controller something that’d turn my humidifier on and off? Mines not built in to my humidifier. I’ve got a temp controller but need a humidity one. Wondering what brand you’d suggest.


I use:
 

This does co2 as well; Saturn 5 doesn’t do co2, a little less $s....other companies make em, just google cannabis environmental controller...


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Sorry meant a vortex in his water barrel, to add oxygen...
> 
> Nice plant,...


 gotcha. Pretty sure this vortex came from you. Lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> gotcha. Pretty sure this vortex came from you. Lol


You live near that badass @Ibn Vapin ?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You live near that badass @Ibn Vapin ?


Bet he’s doin wakey bakey right now...me too..


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You live near that badass @Ibn Vapin ?


Right next door bro. I'm watching him mow his lawn as we speak lmao


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Bet he’s doin wakey bakey right now...me too..
> 
> View attachment 4324465


Nice. It melts on my vape not on my nail....lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> Right next door bro. I'm watching him mow his lawn as we speak lmao


Then, he beat me to it...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> Nice. It melts on my vape not on my nail....lol


Got my dirty ass dabifier goin..,


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Then, he beat me to it...


Well to be fair he had a head start on the day


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Got my dirty ass dabifier goin..,
> 
> View attachment 4324474


Damn, she has some miles on her. Looks like she needs an oil change..lmao


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

When can I start liking posts on here?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> Damn, she has some miles on her. Looks like she needs an oil change..lmao


And a overhaul...

Still glows, tho....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> When can I start liking posts on here?


After you get another 973 likes...


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

@s2c how do you like those red frog air difusers? I think it was you that recommended those to me for dwc.


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Any suggestion on a humidity controller something that’d turn my humidifier on and off? Mines not built in to my humidifier. I’ve got a temp controller but need a humidity one. Wondering what brand you’d suggest.


Inkbird humidity controller.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> Well to be fair he had a head start on the day


He’s got mail...


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> And a overhaul...
> 
> Still glows, tho....


That's all that counts. Just refill the oil and check the gas lol


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lol...and that’s at 31”....will back them down down to around 1000 when i grow... add far red and uvb, they already have enough red and deep red..
> 
> Made by my Aussie mate @Prawn Connery , another great grower, info on my next grow thread: https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-monumentally-epic-knockdown-dragout-take-no-prisoners-slapdown-aussie-high-light-vs-hlg-288.988144/page-4


Over 2000 ppfd at 31”? They look like a good spectrum too


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> He’s got mail...


Oh does he? Is it another Santa box lol


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I gotta get me a setup like this, I want to get a nice 2x2x2 tent just for something like this so I can isolate my seedlings and clones later on.


I’ve got this tent for just that.

View attachment 4324435[/QUOTE]
Yeah, thats exactly what I want!


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 28, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> @s2c how do you like those red frog air difusers? I think it was you that recommended those to me for dwc.


I like the way they fill the buckets with bubbles. Some of the 1/4” tees broke but I just replaced them


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> After you get another 973 likes...


Idk if I'm that likable lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I’ve got this tent for just that.
> 
> View attachment 4324435


Yeah, thats exactly what I want![/QUOTE]
It works well. I use it to dry too. I actually ordered a second one to run autos in should be here soon.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Inkbird humidity controller.


I was literally just looking at those.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Over 2000 ppfd at 31”? They look like a good spectrum too


Yep, 8bds,,,really only need 4, but you know me...

red spectrum is like 288s with 35s, kinda like what hlg is starting to intro now...

Also has additional uva/blue for terps and cannabinoids...


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

I’m going to get crushed in this comparative I can see .


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> Oh does he? Is it another Santa box lol


No just askin how the mowin is goin...


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m going to get crushed in this comparative I can see .


It’s a comparative not a competition lol. Plus you’re giving a new grow style a try.


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I like the way they fill the buckets with bubbles. Some of the 1/4” tees broke but I just replaced them


I have been having trouble with reduced output between res changes. Air flow gets very restricted. I have to keep bending the tubing all over to get bubbles back. No problem like that?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m going to get crushed in this comparative I can see .


Me too dude. These guys are talking stuff that is way over my head.

And it sucks I don’t know this stuff because if I did I have to imagine I’d grow more/better weed......


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> No just askin how the mowin is goin...


Looks good, I'm sure it's not the grass he would prefer to be cutting though


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m going to get crushed in this comparative I can see .


Wanna feel crushed? 

Party-in-a-cup, by @Randomblame :


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Me too dude. These guys are talking stuff that is way over my head.
> 
> And it sucks I don’t know this stuff because if I did I have to imagine I’d grow more/better weed......


Yeah bro, you bout to see some shit now lmao..


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Wanna feel crushed?
> 
> Party-in-a-cup, by @Randomblame :
> 
> View attachment 4324479 View attachment 4324480


No shit...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> Looks good, I'm sure it's not the grass he would prefer to be cutting though


Tell him to get on this thread and like all your posts...


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Let’s party....
> 
> View attachment 4324404 View attachment 4324406


*pops wood*


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

@Or_Gro do you happen to know what diodes are on the 96s? Or know where I could find said info? If not it's getting shipped to China fo a reverse engineer?


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Tell him to get on this thread and like all your posts...


Will do


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

@Or_Gro

Am I doin it right?


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> @Or_Gro do you happen to know what diodes are on the 96s? Or know where I could find said info? If not it's getting shipped to China fo a reverse engineer?


I know the white diodes are “5050”’s 

Not sure what they call them ***** 5050’s


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> @Or_Gro do you happen to know what diodes are on the 96s? Or know where I could find said info? If not it's getting shipped to China fo a reverse engineer?


Send a pm or just tag stephenj37826
(hlg), he’ll tell you...


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> *pops wood*


Lol .


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 28, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> I have been having trouble with reduced output between res changes. Air flow gets very restricted. I have to keep bending the tubing all over to get bubbles back. No problem like that?


I only did the DWC tomato once and didnt have that problem. Now they’re in my DTW res, oxygenating my nutes.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

@ClydeWalters bro you’re gonna love that ww xxl (I had two beans, Clyde really made use of his lol)

Just smoked a bowl and never been more confident in the ripeness of my buds. She’s about there!!

Great buzz man. Major cottonmouth :/


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> @Or_Gro
> 
> Am I doin it right?


Lol...nice, dude!

I think you need to sneak into GC and ask the expert, tbone shuffle, can’t find the pics of his 22oz yield on a 3gal root cheese block...


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lol...nice, dude!
> 
> I think you need to sneak into GC and ask the expert, tbone shuffle, can’t find the pics of his 22oz yield on a 3gal root cheese block...


Tbones my dude! We talk

I haven’t had the pleasure of seeing that 3gal block tho :/ bummer!!

Yea I was COMPLETELY blown away by this strain. It’s an autoflower too! (White Widow XXL)


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

GC can eat a dick btw


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> My current buckets of nuggets, at 7 weeks, 2-4 weeks left to go
> 
> 6x96 plus far red & uvb
> View attachment 4324350 View attachment 4324351
> ...


I understand this is a stretch. But THIS is what I want to do. THIS pictured above has been my dream since day one. Not 87 plants. Not 15. Just 4 simple lad monster tamed bushes. God. 4 huge Rubbermaid’s DWC for starters, to potentially get in the huge open baseball park of this?

Not saying I can get close. But maybe the nosebleeds of the grandstands type potentially maybe? Still at the ballpark atleast.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

I’m not blowing smoke @Or_Gro i showed my ole lady your hedges and first thing she said was “wow you’re talking to some real motherfuckers now”


Hah. You’re the shit.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Tbones my dude! We talk
> 
> I haven’t had the pleasure of seeing that 3gal block tho :/ bummer!!
> 
> Yea I was COMPLETELY blown away by this strain. It’s an autoflower too! (White Widow XXL)


Ask him, he knows what i’m talkin about, tell him i said hi...yours is great, but his....lol


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 28, 2019)

Hey guys, Im mainlining my vegging plants right now, wondering what you guys think? I actually split her down the middle on the first training. Learning real quick that some plants dont want to be tugged on too much. Just defoliated and stretching out all her limbs now. Gonna do the same to 3 others. This is critical daddy purple.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> GC can eat a dick btw


+1 on some of the mods and all the dickheads...lots of dickheads here too...

But, lots of good folk there, here, and everywhere...

When i signed out it was for good...i’ve had discussions w some fair mods there, but the sh!tty ones are why i left.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m not blowing smoke @Or_Gro i showed my ole lady your hedges and first thing she said was “wow you’re talking to some real motherfuckers now”
> 
> 
> Hah. You’re the shit.


She have a sister?


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Took your advice @ClydeWalters on the falcon tank with the mesh. My new favorite tank bro


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I understand this is a stretch. But THIS is what I want to do. THIS pictured above has been my dream since day one. Not 87 plants. Not 15. Just 4 simple lad monster tamed bushes. God. 4 huge Rubbermaid’s DWC for starters, to potentially get in the huge open baseball park of this?
> 
> Not saying I can get close. But maybe the nosebleeds of the grandstands type potentially maybe? Still at the ballpark atleast.


I like 8-gal ez-store buckets, cuz they conserve the most limited dimension in most people’s grows - height. 

https://growershouse.com/ez-stor-container-bucket-8-gallon?

Check around for best price; get the solid lid, put a hole for 3” netcup in middle, put in 2 smaller holes (size of 1.75-2” neopreene collars) in diagonal opposite corners, for access...

But the real secret is your lights...get your dwc and vpd processes nailed....then get enuff lighting for 1000ppfd and enuff supplemental red, deep red, and far red....

Then add CO2....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> Took your advice @ClydeWalters on the falcon tank with the mesh. My new favorite tank bro


Nice jammies...


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Over 2000 ppfd at 31”? They look like a good spectrum too


2000. Woah


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I know the white diodes are “5050”’s
> 
> Not sure what they call them ***** 5050’s


Damn clyde, I been posting over there bout this shit and you had my answer the whole time. Lol 

Really though I know they look to be some sorta 50/50 high power. I just cant nail down the manufacturer. All my research keeps coming back to lumiled


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Send a pm or just tag stephenj37826
> (hlg), he’ll tell you...


My man, thanks bro


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Moab . Ever been to Carowinds?not sure if that’s how you spell it .


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I only did the DWC tomato once and didnt have that problem. Now they’re in my DTW res, oxygenating my nutes.


Damn, I wonder why it keeps doing that. I have some pretty damn clean well water.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Moab . Ever been to Carowinds?not sure if that’s how you spell it .


Yeah man been wanting to take my boy. Tell me when.


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Nice jammies...


LOL...The background is a queen size flannel sheet that is over the entrance to my flower room. Well part of seals the entrance. Mylar behind that.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> LOL...The background is a queen size flannel sheet that is over the entrance to my flower room. Well part of seals the entrance. Mylar behind that.


Yeah sure...


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

I think @ibnvapin might be napping. Needs to get his over here and get to clicking lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> I think @ibnvapin might be napping. Needs to get his over here and get to clicking lol


You’ll prob be well-known member by then...


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Yeah sure...


Ok you got me. When I go to do that I take my pjs off, hang em up, pull on the black orifice inspectors, and get to it


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You’ll prob be well-known member by then...


Good chance.. I know he been dealing with a lil health issue right now too that has him a lil down.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

What’s going on here?!?
My purple majiks are drooping like crazy.
I think it was my temps getting so low I added a heater in a few minutes ago.

Grown in perlite hempys.
Refilled reservoirs this AM.
Ppm is x500 scale

PM #1
Ph in- 5.8
Ph out-6.7
Ppm in 260
Ppm out 250

Pm #2
Ph in- 5.9
Ph out- 6.5
Ppm in- 260
Ppm out-250



 

Here’s the RH and temp info over the last 24 hours since being added to their new home.


Current RH and temps


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> Good chance.. I know he been dealing with a lil health issue right now too that has him a lil down.


Yeah, he mentioned, hope he bounces back quickly, gonna have a big harvest soon...


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Apr 28, 2019)

Some shit never changes I swear go to bed get up go to work for 6 hours come home check the thread and 221 new post! This is what I live for


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Yeah, he mentioned, hope he bounces back quickly, gonna have a big harvest soon...


I'll help him get it down if he needs it. He has helped me take mine down


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 28, 2019)

Absolutely sucks ass, ive just tried to like about 6 posts . 

Nice to see some well educated faces around here, sure were all gunna hound you for your expertise! 

@Smokexbreak have they picked up any? When was your last watering?


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

Wow! This thread took off like bat out of hell! Gonna be a whole lot of grower's game going up in this one by the end. I'll be watching! Maybe I'll learn something about this hydro thing y'all do. 

Since @Or_Gro mentioned it and I see a few soil folks in here, here's a link to my vortex water aeration system he was talking about if anyone's interested.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> Absolutely sucks ass, ive just tried to like about 6 posts .
> 
> Nice to see some well educated faces around here, sure were all gunna hound you for your expertise!
> 
> @Smokexbreak have they picked up any? When was your last watering?


Prior to this AM it was Tuesday. The second one has perked up a tad but the first ones still struggling. I’m about to run a gallon of nutes at 5.6 through to try and bring the reservoir down More. I didn’t like my run off ph at all. But I think the dropping Is temp or to long between waterings. I watered like 2 hours ago. I need to bump my humidity as well.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Wow! This thread took off like bat out of hell! Gonna be a whole lot of grower's game going up in this one by the end. I'll be watching! Maybe I'll learn something about this hydro thing y'all do.
> 
> Since @Or_Gro mentioned it and I see a few soil folks in here, here's a link to my vortex water aeration system he was talking about if anyone's interested.


Dude that’s freaking awesome!! Holy cow!! There’s a lot of thought into that right there!


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Dude that’s freaking awesome!! Holy cow!! There’s a lot of thought into that right there!


Thanks dude! Yep, it took some brain twisting to get it all figured out but, so far the consistency in my water is truly paying off. Here's my girls on Friday night. This is day 3 of flower so they're stretching. Their scrog areas are each 54" x 28".

The front is Mount Hood Magic. The back is Jack Herer


The front of this one is Liberty Haze and the back is Peyote Critical.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Thanks dude! Yep, it took some brain twisting to get it all figured out but, so far the consistency in my water is truly paying off. Here's my girls on Friday night. This is day 3 of flower so they're stretching. Their scrog areas are each 54" x 28".
> 
> The front is Mount Hood Magic. The back is Jack Herer
> View attachment 4324572
> ...


Man those are beasty! They look really happy lol. Is the peyote and liberty barneys Farm?


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Man those are beasty! They look really happy lol. Is the peyote and liberty barneys Farm?


Thanks, Smoke. Yep, LHZ and PYC are both from Barney's Farm. The JH is Seedsman and the MHM is from my outdoor grow last summer. Out of about 2.5 lbs I got around 25 seeds on a few lower branches. Bonus to me. These beans are hard to find. 

I'm going for around a pound per plant or as close as I can get to it.


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 28, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Thanks, Smoke. Yep, LHZ and PYC are both from Barney's Farm. The JH is Seedsman and the MHM is from my outdoor grow last summer. Out of about 2.5 lbs I got around 25 seeds on a few lower branches. Bonus to me. These beans are hard to find.
> 
> I'm going for around a pound per plant or as close as I can get to it.


I love barneys farm, i am about to flower my 18month old cookies kush mother.. and i have a Gorilla Zkittlez to replace her...


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Thanks, Smoke. Yep, LHZ and PYC are both from Barney's Farm. The JH is Seedsman and the MHM is from my outdoor grow last summer. Out of about 2.5 lbs I got around 25 seeds on a few lower branches. Bonus to me. These beans are hard to find.
> 
> I'm going for around a pound per plant or as close as I can get to it.


I thought those were Barney’s! 1lb per plant! That’s a high bar! That screen will help a lot! 

I’m never upset when I find a bean or 30 lol make life so much easier as opposed to cuttings or ordering every few months


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> I love barneys farm, i am about to flower my 18month old cookies kush mother.. and i have a Gorilla Zkittlez to replace her...


Dude I just sent 5.8 through and my run off PH was 6.5.... I’m about to make a batch at 5.5 on and hope it brings it down. Kinda frustrating. It’ll be the 3rd time I’ve fucking watered today.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> I love barneys farm, i am about to flower my 18month old cookies kush mother.. and i have a Gorilla Zkittlez to replace her...


Wow, 18 month old mother plant! Good job dude! I'm planning to grow one but I want to splice branches from other strains on it so I can keep favorites around for a while instead of using up seeds so quickly. 

The new girl looks like she's starting life right.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Ask him, he knows what i’m talkin about, tell him i said hi...yours is great, but his....lol


I’ll absolutely tell him you said hello!

And yea I would absolutely imagine his was 20x better haha! He’s a superb grower as well


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I thought those were Barney’s! 1lb per plant! That’s a high bar! That screen will help a lot!
> 
> I’m never upset when I find a bean or 30 lol make life so much easier as opposed to cuttings or ordering every few months


Lol, right? I was kicking myself when it went legal here in Oregon. I used to save every seed I ever found. Probably had well over 200 of various strains. I tossed them about 4 years before... I would have never thought this change would have happened in my lifetime... 

My previous grow was 3 lbs for 4 plants. 4 is just my personal goal.


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Dude I just sent 5.8 through and my run off PH was 6.5.... I’m about to make a batch at 5.5 on and hope it brings it down. Kinda frustrating. It’ll be the 3rd time I’ve fucking watered today.


How much are you pushing through? I never really worry so much about my run off ph, i was under the illusion it wasnt that important? Google it bro because i could be wrong.

But when i do get cold feet i usimg throw 3 gallon threw at 5.5 and it fixes it.


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 28, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Wow, 18 month old mother plant! Good job dude! I'm planning to grow one but I want to splice branches from other strains on it so I can keep favorites around for a while instead of using up seeds so quickly.
> 
> The new girl looks like she's starting life right.


Yeah ive seen that splicing business, bery smart. Id also like to do that with particular phenos... then grow a tree from all the best phenos


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

I’ll be going to try to plan a weekend to go sometime maybe end of May


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 28, 2019)

@ClydeWalters regarding your WWXXL with the yellowing tips...

Does your res every get low? Maybe your res is getting shallow and concentrating your nutes up? 

Just a thought, been thinking about this issue abit today.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

Just got the Fathers spoken permission to Ask for Allison’s hand in marriage!!

HE FUCKING SAID YES!!! Ahhhhh!!!

Mom said yes too!

Stoked!!!!

BEYOND STOKED


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> @ClydeWalters regarding your WWXXL with the yellowing tips...
> 
> Does your res every get low? Maybe your res is getting shallow and concentrating your nutes up?
> 
> Just a thought, been thinking about this issue abit today.


I'm liking the group effort in this thread.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Just got the Fathers spoken permission to Ask for Allison’s hand in marriage!!
> 
> HE FUCKING SAID YES!!! Ahhhhh!!!
> 
> ...


Hey, congrats dude!


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> @ClydeWalters regarding your WWXXL with the yellowing tips...
> 
> Does your res every get low? Maybe your res is getting shallow and concentrating your nutes up?
> 
> Just a thought, been thinking about this issue abit today.


That’s exactly what it is. My PPM skyrockets when she drinks up all her water and isn’t eating :/

I was PHing to 5.7 every time tho... @Or_Gro has said he does 6.1. And I see his results. So maybe that’s why they weren’t eating?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Just got the Fathers spoken permission to Ask for Allison’s hand in marriage!!
> 
> HE FUCKING SAID YES!!! Ahhhhh!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats bro! I just got married 2 weeks ago myself!


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Way


ClydeWalters said:


> Just got the Fathers spoken permission to Ask for Allison’s hand in marriage!!
> 
> HE FUCKING SAID YES!!! Ahhhhh!!!
> 
> ...


Way to go clyde !


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> That’s exactly what it is. My PPM skyrockets when she drinks up all her water and isn’t eating :/
> 
> I was PHing to 5.7 every time tho... @Or_Gro has said he does 6.1. And I see his results. So maybe that’s why they weren’t eating?


Well yeah its a possibillity in dwc id imagine, as you know im in coco and i deliberating spread my ph over 5 feeds (5.5-6.1) i do this so i can pick up each and every nutrients best uptake socket. 

Great knews about Allisons perents bro, really happy for you.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> That’s exactly what it is. My PPM skyrockets when she drinks up all her water and isn’t eating :/
> 
> I was PHing to 5.7 every time tho... @Or_Gro has said he does 6.1. And I see his results. So maybe that’s why they weren’t eating?


Try 6.1 and see what happens man. Dudes the best grower we’ve ever had give us advice....


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 28, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I'm liking the group effort in this thread.


Id like the option to like a reply so i didnt have to keep replying saying i like this comment


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

When I start off using regular tap water without nutes . Would I have to ph down it to 6.1 in the beginning?


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Wow! This thread took off like bat out of hell! Gonna be a whole lot of grower's game going up in this one by the end. I'll be watching! Maybe I'll learn something about this hydro thing y'all do.
> 
> Since @Or_Gro mentioned it and I see a few soil folks in here, here's a link to my vortex water aeration system he was talking about if anyone's interested.





ClydeWalters said:


> Just got the Fathers spoken permission to Ask for Allison’s hand in marriage!!
> 
> HE FUCKING SAID YES!!! Ahhhhh!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Try 6.1 and see what happens man. Dudes the best grower we’ve ever had give us advice....


Lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> When I start off using regular tap water without nutes . Would I have to ph down it to 6.1 in the beginning?


That’s actually a damn good question. 

Essentially the first few weeks the plants living on the cotyledon. Which means it’s not eating nutrients from the water.... which means there’s no need to really PH because the food source isn’t in the water. I still would PH just in case but that’s where my line of thinking just went with that. Lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

Congrats @ClydeWalters!! Ya filthy animal!


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Thought about it . Think my tap is low 7 or high 6 .


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

I guess I’d ph it To 6.1 just in case . Excited to get my stuff up and going . Should have it all by Tuesday if not wed .


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> Id like the option to like a reply so i didnt have to keep replying saying i like this comment


Lol, yeah it's a frickin pain in the ass to get established.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Sucks . Want to give out likes but can’t .


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I guess I’d ph it To 6.1 just in case . Excited to get my stuff up and going . Should have it all by Tuesday if not wed .


I like this. Just saying. I still dont have a like button.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

That’s what up hound . Thanks for the likes .


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 28, 2019)

Thanks sticky, we will get there !


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Hoping GOT is worth watching tonight .


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

Everybody got RIU super powers yet?


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 28, 2019)

Hahaha not yet, but were getting closer !!


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> Hahaha not yet, but were getting closer !!


Lol dude hooked me up good


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

I’m up to 130. 

Had to get a thousand eh...?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

@iceman2494 how we starting these DWC buddy. And what nutes are we using? Master blend?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> @iceman2494 how we starting these DWC buddy. And what nutes are we using? Master blend?


Don't forget, if you're having environmental issues, DWC is going to amplify them. Start locking it down now.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Sucks . Want to give out likes but can’t .


Ill be awhile myself ice I always liked giving out my likes kinda different not being able too now


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Don't forget, if you're having environmental issues, DWC is going to amplify them. Start locking it down now.


I just ordered a fogger and a humidity controller. Hooked my heater to my temp controller this after noon. Also just ordered my 4th hlg 96 elite and a hlg320h-54a driver . I’ll be running (4) 96’s until I can get the 5th and 6th ones this summer. Goals to have (6) 96’s. 


@Moabfighter @iceman2494 when we getting these DWC’s crackin?


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

Yo seriously thanks for all the support guys 

I come from nothing like literally I’ve been broke my entire life… And her father has a minimum of $50 million in the bank that we know of ....

I literally cannot believe that he allowed his daughter to marry a man like me

What should I say a man with my lack of opportunities ...

My mess of felonies...

And my lack of finances

I’ve never felt so good about myself in my entire life my future is set in stone! 

He said if he allows me to let him have my tattoos laser removed he will send me to real estate school and give me an Allison a house to start with


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

We’re about to pick out our first house and Allison told me that I can pick the house myself based solely on the fact of whether or not it has is a hidden area that I could grow we’re about to pick out our first house and Allison told me that I can pick the house myself based solely on the fact of whether or not it has is a hidden area that I could grow in or not in or not.

She said I can find a maximum of 4 x 8 and a minimum of 4 x 4 space to use. 

She said as long as I make sure she never ever runs out of pot to smoke that she will always let me grow 

Holla fucking Luhia


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Yo seriously thanks for all the support guys
> 
> I come from nothing like literally I’ve been broke my entire life… And her father has a minimum of $50 million in the bank that we know of ....
> 
> ...


Bro thats absolutely amazing, take it and get a nice new home!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> We’re about to pick out our first house and Allison told me that I can pick the house myself based solely on the fact of whether or not it has is a hidden area that I could grow we’re about to pick out our first house and Allison told me that I can pick the house myself based solely on the fact of whether or not it has is a hidden area that I could grow in or not in or not.
> 
> She said I can find a maximum of 4 x 8 and a minimum of 4 x 4 space to use.
> 
> ...


We are looking for homes now and that’s one of the biggest parts of it finding something with a good grow space. We are actually meeting with a builder this week hopefully we will end up just building our own as opposed to trying to find one that’s already been built.congrats though man being a homeowners fun. Lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Just got the Fathers spoken permission to Ask for Allison’s hand in marriage!!
> 
> HE FUCKING SAID YES!!! Ahhhhh!!!
> 
> ...


Best wishes dude! 







Hope she smokes.....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Try 6.1 and see what happens man. Dudes the best grower we’ve ever had give us advice....


Lots of better growers on this thread than me...and plenty movin in that direction that have valuable advice we can all learn from...keep the good attitudes


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> Id like the option to like a reply so i didnt have to keep replying saying i like this comment


Next you’ll be wanting a lol button...


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Trying to get a damn 4x8 tent. Bidding on one now up to $150....


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Moab . Talked to my neighbor. Goes to carowinds a lot . Said go air b n b . So you can smoke . I’m hats what ima do .


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s actually a damn good question.
> 
> Essentially the first few weeks the plants living on the cotyledon. Which means it’s not eating nutrients from the water.... which means there’s no need to really PH because the food source isn’t in the water. I still would PH just in case but that’s where my line of thinking just went with that. Lol.


pH it, there are other considerations besides nutrition: microbeastie control, conditions for root development, etc


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Clyde if daddy’s buying all this make sure your names on it all . So he can’t snatch it back and so forth . Sucks to remove your tats . All mine has a meaning or a fun time mistake.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> pH it, there are other considerations besides nutrition: microbeastie control, conditions for root development, etc


So confused when I germ my seed and put in rr . I get roots and put in net pot . What am I doing with the res water ? Just plain tap water ph to 6.1 with ph down ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Trying to get a damn 4x8 tent. Bidding on one now up to $150....


https://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Horticulture-Hydroponic-Indoor-Growing/dp/B00H9O6UJ0/ref=mp_s_a_1_11?keywords=grow+tent&qid=1556490647&s=gateway&sr=8-11


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Yo seriously thanks for all the support guys
> 
> I come from nothing like literally I’ve been broke my entire life… And her father has a minimum of $50 million in the bank that we know of ....
> 
> ...


Pretty valuable tats...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> We’re about to pick out our first house and Allison told me that I can pick the house myself based solely on the fact of whether or not it has is a hidden area that I could grow we’re about to pick out our first house and Allison told me that I can pick the house myself based solely on the fact of whether or not it has is a hidden area that I could grow in or not in or not.
> 
> She said I can find a maximum of 4 x 8 and a minimum of 4 x 4 space to use.
> 
> ...


You can say that last part twice too...


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So confused when I germ my seed and put in rr . I get roots and put in net pot . What am I doing with the res water ? Just plain tap water ph to 6.1 with ph down ?


Yes ph it.


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Next you’ll be wanting a lol button...


Haha. Not a "lol" but id take a "haha" button.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> We are looking for homes now and that’s one of the biggest parts of it finding something with a good grow space. We are actually meeting with a builder this week hopefully we will end up just building our own as opposed to trying to find one that’s already been built.congrats though man being a homeowners fun. Lol


If you build, build one of these:


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Next you’ll be wanting a lol button...


And an agree button....


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> Haha. Not a "lol" but id take a "haha" button.


That plant finally started perking up. My plants are drinking the reservoir in 3-4 days. Way quicker than my last ones. I was able to go almost a week without refilling the reservoir on my last ones.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> Haha. Not a "lol" but id take a "haha" button.


Lmfao

Ha Ha!!


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That plant finally started perking up. My plants are drinking the reservoir in 3-4 days. Way quicker than my last ones. I was able to go almost a week without refilling the reservoir on my last ones.


You must be getting things dialed in pretty good then.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

L


Or_Gro said:


> If you build, build one of these:


that may be the most amazing thing I’ve ever seen in my life. God what I’d do to do something like that.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So confused when I germ my seed and put in rr . I get roots and put in net pot . What am I doing with the res water ? Just plain tap water ph to 6.1 with ph down ?


Any water you use before putting rr in res, water you would drink is fine, just don’t drown that seed.

All res water should be pH’d and have hydroguard or garden friendly fungicide in it.

Nutes after roots branch.


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That plant finally started perking up. My plants are drinking the reservoir in 3-4 days. Way quicker than my last ones. I was able to go almost a week without refilling the reservoir on my last ones.


Im glad theyre perking up bro, did you read about the ph run off in your setup? I double checked for coco and its not that important.. obviously as long as the plants are doing well and looking healthy.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Makes 100 percent sense. Germ tomorrow get set up tested. And away we go .


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> L
> that may be the most amazing thing I’ve ever seen in my life. God what I’d do to do something like that.


Even be Clyde’s cock ring for a week?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> Im glad theyre perking up bro, did you read about the ph run off in your setup? I double checked for coco and its not that important.. obviously as long as the plants are doing well and looking healthy.


No I couldn’t find anything however if I run everything out of that drain pipe in the floor I’m going to just start feeding off a reservoir daily and it should take care of that issue. I’m building the manifold and reservoir tonight should have it up and running by tomorrow. So I’ll be sending a gallon per plant at 6.0-6.2 daily and when I refilled the reservoir I’ll drop it to 5.7-5.8 let that swing happen to 6.2 and let it ride. Should take care of everything plants are looking healthy though. They are having some magnesium issues but I had the same issue last grow and it sorted itself out. The calcium and Phosphorus we’re competing for uptake so it caused it to show mag deficiency but it eventually figures it out once the plant got older and kept eating. I’ll be switching to the masterblend and S2C’s feed chart when I hook the reservoir up which is about when it fixed itself last time as well. So we will see over the next week or two. Should be about ready to flip these things in 3-4 weeks I think.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> L
> that may be the most amazing thing I’ve ever seen in my life. God what I’d do to do something like that.


Besides the music and trees, i like that girl, the forklift scene, and lightsout....


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Makes 100 percent sense. Germ tomorrow get set up tested. And away we go .


Gotta make sure @Moabfighter is on the same page I’ll make my lid and tub tomorrow and drop my seeds as well. I’ll start my banana hammocks too.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lmfao
> 
> Ha Ha!!


Maybe a like every post in the thread button...


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Word . Moab I’ll be germing mine tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Besides the music and trees, i like that girl, the forklift scene, and lightsout....


Couldn’t imagine needing a forklift to have to move a plant. But those are the literal definition of trees lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Maybe a like every post in the thread button...


How many likes before you get a like button?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> How many likes before you get a like button?


How many drops in the ocean...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> How many drops in the ocean...


May not even have anything to do with it...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

I don’t know didley...but this original glue is killer..


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I don’t know didley...but this original glue is killer..


Still in awe how a single guy can take up 4 pages of alerts in an hour or two, on a site that regularly doesn’t send days of alerts to you....


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Just got a 20gallon tote for this DWC....

Balls super deep or bust. I’m going to succeed here or kill the bitch trying my best. 

 

@Soil2Coco will be a day or three behind us. Going to express ship his though I’ll pay good on the shipping so he can fire up with us this week.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Still in awe how a single guy can take up 4 pages of alerts in an hour or two, on a site that regularly doesn’t send days of alerts to you....



Whaddaya think about that..... @StickyBudHound?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Still in awe how a single guy can take up 4 pages of alerts in an hour or two, on a site that regularly doesn’t send days of alerts to you....


Haha my bad! Welcome to our thread.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Whaddaya think about that..... @StickyBudHound?


What can I say... I was enjoying my break from mowing the lawn.  It was a like grenade.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> What can I say... I was enjoying my break from mowing the lawn.  It was a like grenade.


I get it...kinda like


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Did I mention frat party? Lot of nonsense but tons of info woven into the awesomeness of this soon to be super thread. Like an episode of Seinfeld.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Just got a 20gallon tote for this DWC....
> 
> Balls super deep or bust. I’m going to succeed here or kill the bitch trying my best.
> 
> ...


Game on Moab .. Game on.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Even be Clyde’s cock ring for a week?


 Pretty sure it would be a really really fun thing to be my cock ring for a week 

It’s Slays the tightest snappers In ALL the lands! 

Snapper... snappity snip snap!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Just got a 20gallon tote for this DWC....
> 
> Balls super deep or bust. I’m going to succeed here or kill the bitch trying my best.
> 
> ...


Word I’ll be dropping beans tomorrow


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 28, 2019)

Those plants inside the giant cages were fucking gorgeous 

Like where the hell do you shop for big giant outdoor plants like that? 

I only see smaller more manageable plants on the seed banks that I look at anyways 

It’s crazy must be like 10-15 pounds of one fucking plant


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Pretty sure it would be a really really fun thing to be my cock ring for a week
> 
> It’s Slays the tightest snappers In ALL the lands!
> 
> Snapper... snappity snip snap!!


That’d be one helluva rehersal dinner story....


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Pretty sure it would be a really really fun thing to be my cock ring for a week
> 
> It’s Slays the tightest snappers In ALL the lands!
> 
> Snapper... snappity snip snap!!


Lmao . You treat your dick like it’s been stuck in prison for 10 years. I’m glad we all stuck together.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Word I’ll be dropping beans tomorrow


May have my ole lady come home on lunch and pop mine. 
She’d do it f I needed. She’s a trooper.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lmao . You treat your dick like it’s been stuck in prison for 10 years. I’m glad we all stuck together.


Me too man. The site name is different but we haven’t skipped a single beat otherwise. You guys are my friends and I’m glad everyone reading this is here.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I get it...kinda like
> View attachment 4324718


Lmao, uh... no.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Those plants inside the giant cages were fucking gorgeous
> 
> Like where the hell do you shop for big giant outdoor plants like that?
> 
> ...


Yeah that was crazy. Never saw these crazy plants on our other site lol damn. 
How would one go about that? Veg for like a year? Would it be worth doing? Would you get the weight of a years worth of vegging?

I’ll veg a plant for a year if I can keep it tied down.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Pm me so we can work out trip.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Pm me so we can work out trip.


Gotcha man. See you within the next month or so tops.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah that was crazy. Never saw these crazy plants on our other site lol damn.
> How would one go about that? Veg for like a year? Would it be worth doing? Would you get the weight of a years worth of vegging?
> 
> I’ll veg a plant for a year if I can keep it tied down.


I just put mine in flower after trying to veg them for 10 weeks. I got to 9 and had to pull the trigger. They're pretty big.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah that was crazy. Never saw these crazy plants on our other site lol damn.
> How would one go about that? Veg for like a year? Would it be worth doing? Would you get the weight of a years worth of vegging?
> 
> I’ll veg a plant for a year if I can keep it tied down.


I’d imagine that thing having elephant ears for fans.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah that was crazy. Never saw these crazy plants on our other site lol damn.
> How would one go about that? Veg for like a year? Would it be worth doing? Would you get the weight of a years worth of vegging?
> 
> I’ll veg a plant for a year if I can keep it tied down.


Imagine trimming one of those babes...


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

To anyone that follows nba . Watch out for my Celtics .


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Imagine trimming one of those babes...


Think we could clone some andre the giants to help?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Wow. 20 gallons of water I swear has to weigh half as much as I do..... damn.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> To anyone that follows nba . Watch out for my Celtics .


Bought a hornets beanie the other day..... meh.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I just put mine in flower after trying to veg them for 10 weeks. I got to 9 and had to pull the trigger. They're pretty big.


Do you have a pic brother? Super curious. Heard 4week veg was waste of time. But you say 9-10 made monsters?


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Bought a hornets beanie the other day..... meh.


I Respect mj team . Saved a franchise name . I love my football, baseball.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

8lbs (a gallon, x 20....) x 20 would be..... 168lbs. 


Tub is still filling up.......



Don’t think I’m gonna be able to carry it. Filling er up to see where the PH and PPM is.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think we could clone some andre the giants to help?


Lmao. Wish I could drink as much beer as that dude could.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

I physically cannot carry this tub full of water

Fuck.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I physically cannot carry this tub full of water
> 
> Fuck.


5 gallon buckets are a hell of a thing.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Do you have a pic brother? Super curious. Heard 4week veg was waste of time. But you say 9-10 made monsters?


These were from last night. They each have a 54" x 28" scrog. The scrogs are at 32" from the floor. They're on flower day 5 today.

Jack Herer 
 

Mount Hood Magic 
 

Liberty Haze 
 

Peyote Critical


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Here’s my PH and PPM of well water. Not as bad as I thought. Only reading 130ish. 

 
Obviously gonna have to PH down but
Is this fine for seedlings @Or_Gro


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> These were from last night. They each have a 54" x 28" scrog. The scrogs are at 32" from the floor. They're on flower day 5 today.
> 
> Jack Herer
> View attachment 4324739
> ...


Are those attached to the wall? Can you pull them out if jou need to?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> 5 gallon buckets are a hell of a thing.


Imagine what 4x that could do..... my rationale here. 

Saw them hedges by or gro and had to try a big huge tote. 

Have some 5 gallons with basket lids. But....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Here’s my PH and PPM of well water. Not as bad as I thought. Only reading 130ish.
> 
> View attachment 4324743
> Obviously gonna have to PH down but
> Is this fine for seedlings @Or_Gro


That’ll work...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Are those attached to the wall? Can you pull them out if jou need to?


They are. Sadly, no. I wish I could get them away from it. And your suggestion of putting them o wheels is definitely happening next grow.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> These were from last night. They each have a 54" x 28" scrog. The scrogs are at 32" from the floor. They're on flower day 5 today.
> 
> Jack Herer
> View attachment 4324739
> ...


Love it. 

With a Scrog,no bullshit, do you LIterally cut everything that isn’t above the net???


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Imagine what 4x that could do..... my rationale here.
> 
> Saw them hedges by or gro and had to try a big huge tote.
> 
> Have some 5 gallons with basket lids. But....


I meant use 5 gallons to fill it in place.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Imagine what 4x that could do..... my rationale here.
> 
> Saw them hedges by or gro and had to try a big huge tote.
> 
> Have some 5 gallons with basket lids. But....


It’s fast learning with dwc..,you just learned the first lesson, A+


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> That’ll work...


You’re sure?

Okay so let’s say these don’t start pretty. 

What may be some variables to watc out for? Thanks for the help man. Gonna impress you before years end watch.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I meant use 5 gallons to fill it in place.



What a GENIUS!!!

Was feeling very deflated knowing I couldn’t carry this tub to my tent :/


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Tub weighs 30-40lbs more than I do.... lol. No excuses for this gal not to GROWWWW


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Love it.
> 
> With a Scrog,no bullshit, do you LIterally cut everything that isn’t above the net???


Thanks bro.

I'll wait until stretch is over and then lollipop every branch to whatever made it above scrog. Might have a few I'll try to keep getting light on to get them up a bit more.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

I can lift the tub a few inches and do a few squats. Hell of a workout.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You’re sure?
> 
> Okay so let’s say these don’t start pretty.
> 
> What may be some variables to watc out for? Thanks for the help man. Gonna impress you before years end watch.


Keep temp in 70’s; not dry but not too wet; wonder how long it was since you last checked them...


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> I'll wait until stretch is over and then lollipop every branch to whatever made it above scrog. Might have a few I'll try to keep getting light on to get them up a bit more.


So you’d lollipop after stretch huh. 

I usually would go before flower. Basing where the bud sites would be off the leaf points of the lowers. Figured lollipop after stretch woildnstunt but appears not lol thanks for the info. Will try it.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I can lift the tub a few inches and do a few squats. Hell of a workout.


You're going to have to empty it at some point too, so have a place to set your lid nearby so your roots are safe and maybe invest in a $15 transfer pump to pump it out.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Keep temp in 70’s; not dry but not too wet; wonder how long it was since you last checked them...


After it “wasn’t working” I’d go 7-10 days without checking. 

The PH swings are what killed me. I’d check, be at 5. Whatever PH. Yeahhhh it’s all good. Check next week. Sitting at 8. Somethingfor god knows how long....

I can be lazy. I will NOT be lazy for this attempt. If I learned one thing with my failed DWC, it’s you gotta check and maintain your shit.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> What a GENIUS!!!
> 
> Was feeling very deflated knowing I couldn’t carry this tub to my tent :/





Moabfighter said:


> I can lift the tub a few inches and do a few squats. Hell of a workout.


Hernia city dude....

Get one of these:


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You're going to have to empty it at some point too, so have a place to set your lid nearby so your roots are safe and maybe invest in a $15 transfer pump to pump it out.


I was thinking one of those kerosene pumps would work wel?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I was thinking one of those kerosene pumps would work wel?


The hand siphon pumps? You could, but they sell little electric transfer pumps that are cheap and go much faster.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> So you’d lollipop after stretch huh.
> 
> I usually would go before flower. Basing where the bud sites would be off the leaf points of the lowers. Figured lollipop after stretch woildnstunt but appears not lol thanks for the info. Will try it.


I've already been during veg. Defoliation and pruning about every 2 to 3 weeks and taking stuff from below as they grow. Keeping what I want to help fill in and making sure they're spread out. The after stretch trim is the last big one I'll do.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> After it “wasn’t working” I’d go 7-10 days without checking.
> 
> The PH swings are what killed me. I’d check, be at 5. Whatever PH. Yeahhhh it’s all good. Check next week. Sitting at 8. Somethingfor god knows how long....
> 
> I can be lazy. I will NOT be lazy for this attempt. If I learned one thing with my failed DWC, it’s you gotta check and maintain your shit.


Takes time, is a pita, but is the only way to make dwc work.

Tag me when you need help


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 28, 2019)

In it together bro .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Takes time, is a pita, but is the only way to make dwc work.


I've been contemplating trying to make a full blown organic dwc try to work. I've used compost tea in dwc before and loved it, but with bottled nutes.

I'm ALL homegrown organic now, so I'm considering trying to run with a compost/manure tea blend. Ever seen such nonsense lol?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 28, 2019)

Man lemme tell you...the one thing they don't put on these bottles of Ativan okay. YOU WILL SLEEP GUD. REAL FUCKING GUD. SUPER DEE FUCKING DUPER GUD. 

No joke some of the best sleep in ages in conjunction with my cpap. I go to bed. I wake the fuck up. I'm ready to go....at 4:30am bc the dog yipped and woke me up early. It was supposed to be whenever, but whatever. Then I carefully medicated off the Sai with a few gentle drags like a cloud dragon admiring Han Solo's ship while he's in the light speed tube. After that I didn't stop until my mother got here with 4 full garbage bags of clothes for baby girl as hand me downs from my niece. Fuck. 

@Or_Gro the mowing is down for the day. Sun is down and A- is too sweet for skeeters. Just ate some dinner. Gotta be careful to go easy so I don't puke it up, then I'm clear to balls to the wall again. Supposed to have some call tomorrow from a guy scheduling a cat scan of my midsection. Wanna check for blockages and shit. I'm half scared they gonna look in there and see a goddamn mess because I'm a fucking Marine I eat pain, pain doesn't eat me. Except for when you get about to the middle of middle age and your shit starts slowing down because you're not a 20-some year old invincible Superman anymore bro. We had to slot that back out to FMF. 

I'm not in the grow but I'm gonna lay back and slowdab some fatties and watch how it's done.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I've been contemplating trying to make a full blown organic dwc try to work. I've used compost tea in dwc before and loved it, but with bottled nutes.
> 
> I'm ALL homegrown organic now, so I'm considering trying to run with a compost/manure tea blend. Ever seen such nonsense lol?


I haven’t, but i bet there are guys on here doin it....

on the dwc part shit can happen fast...imo, you gotta get the basics nailed, before goin beyond sop....


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

Tonight is a water stress day for my girls. 

They normally need water every other day right now and today would normally be water and feed day. They'll get it tomorrow instead. For the next 3 to 4 times I water, I'll make them wait for the 3rd day and possibly even a 4th day to cause root growth out farther in the bags. I push for as much root ball as I can get to fill these 20 gallon bags and feed the (now) 60 or more tops on 3 out of 4 of them. I think the MHM is gonna have around 30 to 40 maybe.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Man lemme tell you...the one thing they don't put on these bottles of Ativan okay. YOU WILL SLEEP GUD. REAL FUCKING GUD. SUPER DEE FUCKING DUPER GUD.
> 
> No joke some of the best sleep in ages in conjunction with my cpap. I go to bed. I wake the fuck up. I'm ready to go....at 4:30am bc the dog yipped and woke me up early. It was supposed to be whenever, but whatever. Then I carefully medicated off the Sai with a few gentle drags like a cloud dragon admiring Han Solo's ship while he's in the light speed tube. After that I didn't stop until my mother got here with 4 full garbage bags of clothes for baby girl as hand me downs from my niece. Fuck.
> 
> ...


Hey man, thinkin of you...hope they get that sorted on tues and you get back to normal quicklike...


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Can someone please help me set this tub up for seedlings before I put one in there? I have hydroguard and mammoth P and a couple rooting samples but unsure if I need to use any of that now. 

Getting ready to rig up my air line for my tub. I have a couple options for stones. I really previously liked the 6-8 “small” air stones with many splitters but am unsure if this is efficient. 

This question is important. My pump is 1100 GPH. Running one tub one nozzle open..... rolls harder than a jet spa. Should I run two lines to the tub with two open nozzles. Or just one with a splitter for my airdtones? Thanks.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Adding all this shit ups my PPM substantially. Even PH down changed my PPM......


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I haven’t, but i bet there are guys on here doin it....
> 
> on the dwc part shit can happen fast...imo, you gotta get the basics nailed, before goin beyond sop....


I learned to grow in hydro lol. I just live in an area where the power goes out frequently, so I never fired up here. 

I've just been having the itch to start up again...


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Man lemme tell you...the one thing they don't put on these bottles of Ativan okay. YOU WILL SLEEP GUD. REAL FUCKING GUD. SUPER DEE FUCKING DUPER GUD.
> 
> No joke some of the best sleep in ages in conjunction with my cpap. I go to bed. I wake the fuck up. I'm ready to go....at 4:30am bc the dog yipped and woke me up early. It was supposed to be whenever, but whatever. Then I carefully medicated off the Sai with a few gentle drags like a cloud dragon admiring Han Solo's ship while he's in the light speed tube. After that I didn't stop until my mother got here with 4 full garbage bags of clothes for baby girl as hand me downs from my niece. Fuck.
> 
> ...


Are you sick man? My friend @Soil2Coco has some health issues and I think of him daily. Hope you’re doing okay brother and I’ll pray for you even if you don’t believe. Cannabis is a miracle cure IMO so keep growing and keep using it. Rock on!!


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> I like this. Just saying. I still dont have a like button.





StickyBudHound said:


> Everybody got RIU super powers yet?


Nope


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I learned to grow in hydro lol. I just live in an area where the power goes out frequently, so I never fired up here.
> 
> I've just been having the itch to start up again...


Help me.

Starting in hydro where you gotta either learn or fail I wish I had done from day one.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> These were from last night. They each have a 54" x 28" scrog. The scrogs are at 32" from the floor. They're on flower day 5 today.
> 
> Jack Herer
> View attachment 4324739
> ...


How’d you go about training this thing? How many time did you top? And how many nodes until you made the first topping?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Help me.
> 
> Starting in hydro where you gotta either learn or fail I wish I had done from day one.


Do you have your net cups installed in your lid?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Have a couple options for doing this. Was wondering what would be most ideal for a rookie DWC. I can grow in soil damnit. Just this water growing learning curve is semi stumping me. But I truly believe you guys aren’t going to let me sink and I appreciate that a lot. 
 

Here’s what I have to work with. I have to cut that lid to fit something. I’m not hoping to grow a plant. I want to grow a tree. With a trunk not a stalk. So I hope the trunk gets larger than those small netpots. But if it’d be more ideal to start one in a small net pot as pictured, I could always cut it away with a. Knife if need be........ not saying that’s the way to go. Just saying there’s work arounds in theory. 

Thanks.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 28, 2019)

I mean yeah I'm sick but doc thinks it might just be some kinda blockage or something. I'm okay for the time being, just waiting on that so we can see what the dealio is. Thanks for the well wishes and shit, means a lot. 

If you guys have ANY kind of questions please feel free to ask. Just don't let them be lazy questions, ok?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Have a couple options for doing this. Was wondering what would be most ideal for a rookie DWC. I can grow in soil damnit. Just this water growing learning curve is semi stumping me. But I truly believe you guys aren’t going to let me sink and I appreciate that a lot.
> View attachment 4324767
> 
> Here’s what I have to work with. I have to cut that lid to fit something. I’m not hoping to grow a plant. I want to grow a tree. With a trunk not a stalk. So I hope the trunk gets larger than those small netpots. But if it’d be more ideal to start one in a small net pot as pictured, I could always cut it away with a. Knife if need be........ not saying that’s the way to go. Just saying there’s work arounds in theory.
> ...


Your stalk won't outgrow any of those net pots. 

What medium are you starting in? That'll help pick the net pot.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I mean yeah I'm sick but doc thinks it might just be some kinda blockage or something. I'm okay for the time being, just waiting on that so we can see what the dealio is. Thanks for the well wishes and shit, means a lot.
> 
> If you guys have ANY kind of questions please feel free to ask. Just don't let them be lazy questions, ok?


I’m gonna have to change my style before I ask you anything

Just kidding. I work 45-60 hours a week man without fail and I honestly slacked a lot my last grow due to prioritizing smoking/drinking after work. Going to commit to an hour a day after my work day every day to tend to my plants. That should help a lot vs my previous 2-6min MAX interaction a day c


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Your stalk won't outgrow any of those net pots.
> 
> What medium are you starting in? That'll help pick the net pot.


What would you suggest?

Get a taproot from seed and drop it in the hydroton..... or a coco circle rooter thing. Or..:.. buy rockwool? 

What is ideal? Everything I do this grow I want to be ideal. 

Can I get a PPFD meter, co2, a humidity controller, etc this grow..... probably not. 

But I can start my plants with the right products and I can give them the attention they need to survive and hopefully thrive. I don’t have a million dollar setup. I never will. But I want to adapt and become great with what I have.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 28, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I mean yeah I'm sick but doc thinks it might just be some kinda blockage or something. I'm okay for the time being, just waiting on that so we can see what the dealio is. Thanks for the well wishes and shit, means a lot.
> 
> If you guys have ANY kind of questions please feel free to ask. Just don't let them be lazy questions, ok?


Unrelated to growing, but have you ever been deployed? Finding a correlation lately between overseas vaccinations and people having "issues". Just had prostatitis myself and that's not even supposed to be a concern for me for another 20 years.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 28, 2019)

This is how I have my tote grow rigged to go:

 
Can see the way I cut the holes in for a SoG grow. You don't need that unless you're doing multiple small plants in one grow zone. 

 
Here you can see I cut my hole right in the middle of the 5-gallon lid for just the one plant. That's a 10ml syringe btw.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> What would you suggest?
> 
> Get a taproot from seed and drop it in the hydroton..... or a coco circle rooter thing. Or..:.. buy rockwool?
> 
> ...


How good are you at transplanting? 

I've always started in coco and then let them dry out right before the transplant to the net pot. Coco falls right off, then just roots and hydroton/lava rock/etc in the net pot. 

Gives you plenty of time to dial in your res while they spit roots.

Is that an option for you?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Unrelated to growing, but have you ever been deployed? Finding a correlation lately between overseas vaccinations and people having "issues". Just had prostatitis myself and that's not even supposed to be a concern for me for another 20 years.


Yes I was. 2004-2005 OIF 2-2 I think it was. Operation Phantom Fury is my claim to fame, providing direct on-site engineer support to 3rd Bn 1st Marines at the tip of the spear.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> How’d you go about training this thing? How many time did you top? And how many nodes until you made the first topping?


I did a mainline on all of them, cutting at node 3 and stripping everything below. I let them grow out to 8 main branches on each side keeping them tied down along the way. I only topped the two main ends of each of them. I kept some of the laterals that grew on each main. As they grew longer, around veg week 6, I built the scrog in and started to direct each branch and lateral to areas away from each other, crisscrossing as necessary to keep them all the same height and trying to fill as many of the scrog squares as I can.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> This is how I have my tote grow rigged to go:
> 
> View attachment 4324769
> Can see the way I cut the holes in for a SoG grow. You don't need that unless you're doing multiple small plants in one grow zone.
> ...


Why would or wouldn’t I just run 3 or so Banana Hammock in one tote? I’m not opposed. Or for it even. Just wondering.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Can someone please help me set this tub up for seedlings before I put one in there? I have hydroguard and mammoth P and a couple rooting samples but unsure if I need to use any of that now.
> 
> Getting ready to rig up my air line for my tub. I have a couple options for stones. I really previously liked the 6-8 “small” air stones with many splitters but am unsure if this is efficient.
> 
> This question is important. My pump is 1100 GPH. Running one tub one nozzle open..... rolls harder than a jet spa. Should I run two lines to the tub with two open nozzles. Or just one with a splitter for my airdtones? Thanks.


Hydroguard or gff any water you put in there...

Airstone question is gonna be your first contribution to my knowkedge pool; you’re on your own...keep in mind the purposes (to at least in early stage keep your net pot moist; but primarily, get as much oxygen/bubbling in there as possible...

Keeping temp 65-70 will be good temp for roots, and will hold plenty of oxygen.

[This 
 
is way more concentrated and cheaper than hydroguard. I start out with 1 ml per gallon (get yourselves some 20ml industrial syringes for pH adjustments, nutes, hydtoguard/gff), then add a ml everytime i add water. Love it better than hydroguard.]


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> How’d you go about training this thing? How many time did you top? And how many nodes until you made the first topping?


Here's the Jack at around week 4 after the first cut. March 4.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I did a mainline on all of them, cutting at node 3 and stripping everything below. I let them grow out to 8 main branches on each side keeping them tied down along the way. I only topped the two main ends of each of them. I kept some of the laterals that grew on each main. As they grew longer, around veg week 6, I built the scrog in and started to direct each branch and lateral to areas away from each other, crisscrossing as necessary to keep them all the same height and trying to fill as many of the scrog squares as I can.


Mainlines where it’s at huh. Did it once with a tiny Mephisto autoflower. 

It was cute. The idea and point worked VERY well. Just the yield wasn’t amazing. Bet it was way more than had I not though.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I learned to grow in hydro lol. I just live in an area where the power goes out frequently, so I never fired up here.
> 
> I've just been having the itch to start up again...


Then if you can keep your bubbler goin, try it out...all of it, the organic stuff too...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Why would or wouldn’t I just run 3 or so Banana Hammock in one tote? I’m not opposed. Or for it even. Just wondering.


You can run them however you like my brother. Just remember that when those bitches get big and you gotta move that fucking tote bro...that bitch goan be getting pretty frigging heavy less you got a good water pump.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 28, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Yes I was. 2004-2005 OIF 2-2 I think it was. Operation Phantom Fury is my claim to fame, providing direct on-site engineer support to 3rd Bn 1st Marines at the top of the spear.


08-09. First Excalibur round in combat is my claim to fame lol. 

Lots of guys with intestinal, nerve, and migraine issues. The rhinos (ied jammers) are also a TETRA project, so the frequencies used were not the greatest for human beings to be around lol.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 28, 2019)

Pretty sure we had some of those(ied hammers) with us too. I get headaches all the time myself. It's nice to meet you, King Arthur


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Next you’ll be wanting a lol button...


I've always wanted one of those LOL... click


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 28, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> I've always wanted one of those LOL... click


Just keep hitting like. That's all we'll ever get.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> You can run them however you like my brother. Just remember that when those bitches get big and you gotta move that fucking tote bro...that bitch goan be getting pretty frigging heavy less you got a good water pump.


The thought of having anything large or heavy makes me smile. Even if it’s just my tub. I’ll start working out if that’s wha it really takes to grow the monster I’ve long dreamed about.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Then if you can keep your bubbler goin, try it out...all of it, the organic stuff too...


I'm thinking I'm going to have to now. Ugh... Wife's gonna be pissed lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 28, 2019)

jizz


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Got to talking to you friends on here and totally forgot I chopped and packed up a huge bowl of dried gorilla glue to sample. 

Wonder if she’s close. 


About to find out.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 28, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Pretty sure we had some of those(ied hammers) with us too. I get headaches all the time myself. It's nice to meet you, King Arthur


Hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> The thought of having anything large or heavy makes me smile. Even if it’s just my tub. I’ll start working out if that’s wha it really takes to grow the monster I’ve long dreamed about.


Size comes with practice and the application of science vs desire. Trying to stick with vpd is good, but keeping your roots healthy and your plant healthy is key. No funky roots is #1. Be patient is rule #2. The first time home grown watched me defol a plant I thought he was gonna try to strap me to the bed for fear I was killing the plant. OG defols the same. You'll learn. Just watch and breathe and listen  you in Da Gud Place now lolol


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Hope you get it sorted out.


Thanks bro. Me too! Lol!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Got to talking to you friends on here and totally forgot I chopped and packed up a huge bowl of dried gorilla glue to sample.
> 
> Wonder if she’s close.
> 
> ...


GG has to date been my favorite strain hands down. I've yet to meet another strain that can handle me Ike that bitch can.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Got to talking to you friends on here and totally forgot I chopped and packed up a huge bowl of dried gorilla glue to sample.
> 
> Wonder if she’s close.
> 
> ...


The glue is definitely on my list of must grows!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Have a couple options for doing this. Was wondering what would be most ideal for a rookie DWC. I can grow in soil damnit. Just this water growing learning curve is semi stumping me. But I truly believe you guys aren’t going to let me sink and I appreciate that a lot.
> View attachment 4324767
> 
> Here’s what I have to work with. I have to cut that lid to fit something. I’m not hoping to grow a plant. I want to grow a tree. With a trunk not a stalk. So I hope the trunk gets larger than those small netpots. But if it’d be more ideal to start one in a small net pot as pictured, I could always cut it away with a. Knife if need be........ not saying that’s the way to go. Just saying there’s work arounds in theory.
> ...


How many plants you plannin for that res?

Normally, i’d say only use 3” cups, cuz they let you get more water under them, but that bigass res with a single plant can tolerate a 5-6” cup’s depth....

You’ll find there is more to making and caring for a big tree than the size of the res...

I menyioned earlier to Clyde, one of my GC buds grew 22+ oz plant in a 3 gal bucket, roots looked like a block of white cheddar.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Size comes with practice and the application of science vs desire. Trying to stick with vpd is good, but keeping your roots healthy and your plant healthy is key. No funky roots is #1. Be patient is rule #2. The first time home grown watched me defol a plant I thought he was gonna try to strap me to the bed for fear I was killing the plant. OG defols the same. You'll learn. Just watch and breathe and listen  you in Da Gud Place now lolol


Science vs desire. 

That’s an amazing analogy man. About to read the rest of the post. But that sticks with me actually LEARN as opposed to sticking with what I “think is right”, ya know?

Root stuff. If there’s a hundred bloom nutes, there’s a hundred root nutes too. Any I gotta have? With my last run, my hydro guard DID keep my roots very white and lush. I think the PH/attention I gave her was bad. 

Also was thinking adding 6-8 components from tap root would help. No bueno eh.... got it.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Size comes with practice and the application of science vs desire. Trying to stick with vpd is good, but keeping your roots healthy and your plant healthy is key. No funky roots is #1. Be patient is rule #2. The first time home grown watched me defol a plant I thought he was gonna try to strap me to the bed for fear I was killing the plant. OG defols the same. You'll learn. Just watch and breathe and listen  you in Da Gud Place now lolol


Truth! I'm still nervous to take as much as you and OG during defol.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I mean yeah I'm sick but doc thinks it might just be some kinda blockage or something. I'm okay for the time being, just waiting on that so we can see what the dealio is. Thanks for the well wishes and shit, means a lot.
> 
> If you guys have ANY kind of questions please feel free to ask. Just don't let them be lazy questions, ok?


Ok, can you stop by sometime and clean my dabifier?


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Did I mention frat party? Lot of nonsense but tons of info woven into the awesomeness of this soon to be super thread. Like an episode of Seinfeld.


More like south park lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> What would you suggest?
> 
> Get a taproot from seed and drop it in the hydroton..... or a coco circle rooter thing. Or..:.. buy rockwool?
> 
> ...


Seed into water, slightest hint of white comin out of seed drop into rr, when taproog emerges from rr put it on a layer of hydroton in netcup fill in side gap w hydtoton whole thing into res (pH 6.1, water temp 65-70, airtemp in 70s, rh upper 60s liw 70s, about 100-200 ppfd light (get a If you can affird it, find conversion factor to ppfd for your particular light) run lights 24:0, 20:4, or 18:6...that should do it...


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Me too man. The site name is different but we haven’t skipped a single beat otherwise. You guys are my friends and I’m glad everyone reading this is here.


Again wish I had a like button


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

L


3rd Monkey said:


> 5 gallon buckets are a hell of a thing.


LOL button


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> The glue is definitely on my list of must grows!


Let me tell you man. I’ve grown fastbuds gorilla glue. And now I think this is expert seeds gorilla glue. 

They’re two of the best top 5 strains I’ve ever grown. But.....someone got the wrong gorilla glue. 

This one is super minty. Fastbuds was the strongest pine smell I ever smelled.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

My tubs are ready dropping beans in h2o tonight


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Ok, can you stop by sometime and clean my dabifier?


Bro I got you, it'll take me like ten fucking minutes max no joke. Some 91% isoprop, some fine grade sea salt and shake shake shake senora, shake eet all de time. Earplugs from work in either end(dirty) to keep any leaks(lewd) from happening, then just remove drain and rinse until clean-clean. If my shit is really nasty I'll hold it in the sink and pump straight piping hot water thru it to weaken the heavy shit and push it out down the drain.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Let me tell you man. I’ve grown fastbuds gorilla glue. And now I think this is expert seeds gorilla glue.
> 
> They’re two of the best top 5 strains I’ve ever grown. But.....someone got the wrong gorilla glue.
> 
> This one is super minty. Fastbuds was the strongest pine smell I ever smelled.


Two different phenos easily explains that away bro. Doesn't mean they got their breeder mixed up.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You’ll find there is more to making and caring for a big tree than the size of the res...
> 
> I menyioned earlier to Clyde, one of my GC buds grew 22+ oz plant in a 3 gal bucket, roots looked like a block of white cheddar.



I didn’t know that. I thought res size was purely the size reasoning......


Only “planning” to do one. I was wanting to put hooks all in the lid for LST stake points. But if I can effectively run two in there without a tangled mess where one isn’t taking more from the other, I’m not opposed v 

Maybe stick with one to be safe. You think use that bigger net pot probably?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Two different phenos easily explains that away bro. Doesn't mean they got their breeder mixed up.



Really?

I feel semi inadequate to even be talking to you guys lol. I sound like a fool but I promise I’m not. I can learn.


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Just keep hitting like. That's all we'll ever get.


Wish I could hit like bro


Ibn Vapin said:


> Just keep hitting like. That's all we'll ever get.


Wish I could bro


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Mainlines where it’s at huh. Did it once with a tiny Mephisto autoflower.
> 
> It was cute. The idea and point worked VERY well. Just the yield wasn’t amazing. Bet it was way more than had I not though.
> 
> View attachment 4324783


W mainlines think of it as two separate things: a plumbing manifold for big up/down flow and some type of (you choose it) training above. For yield, you’re going for big pipes, flat top.

I’ve found that 8 mains make a big enuff manifold, 2-4 laterals per main coming to top, along w main, gives good trade-off between height and yield for 4 plants in a 4x4.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Really?
> 
> I feel semi inadequate to even be talking to you guys lol. I sound like a fool but I promise I’m not. I can learn.


Don't feel like a fool talking to me man. I'm a Marine, everyone knows that they put picture book explanations on our rocket launchers just so we can safely fire them. That's a true fact. You can probably fucking google that shit and see the reality of it. I swear on my brother's grave that any AT4 I've run across during my time in had pictures on it bc jarheads can't fucking read words and make thoughts at the same time lol.


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 28, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> Wish I could hit like bro
> 
> Wish I could bro


Like em all


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Let me tell you man. I’ve grown fastbuds gorilla glue. And now I think this is expert seeds gorilla glue.
> 
> They’re two of the best top 5 strains I’ve ever grown. But.....someone got the wrong gorilla glue.
> 
> This one is super minty. Fastbuds was the strongest pine smell I ever smelled.


Yeah man, I grew a GG4 last grow. It's my go the fuck to sleep right fucking now bud.  Got some really nice buds from that plant. I have quite a few seeds too. Got them from a friend recently. All feminized and photos. Good yielder at 10 zips.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Don't feel like a fool talking to me man. I'm a Marine, everyone knows that they put picture book explanations on our rocket launchers just so we can safely fire them. That's a true fact. You can probably fucking google that shit and see the reality of it. I swear on my brother's grave that any AT4 I've run across during my time in had pictures on it bc jarheads can't fucking read words and make thoughts at the same time lol.


Marine Corps! Oorah brother! 88 to 92 for me.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> You can run them however you like my brother. Just remember that when those bitches get big and you gotta move that fucking tote bro...that bitch goan be getting pretty frigging heavy less you got a good water pump.


Also, it becomes a tradeoff between space and yield, if you have too many plants in same space....

the amount and quality of your light will play a big part in all of this.

I have pretty optimal set up and i think 2x2 flowering space per plant is a good rule of thumb...less optimal light you might be able to get away with 1x1ish, cuz plants will be smaller....


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

L


Or_Gro said:


> W mainlines think of it as two separate things: a plumbing manifold for big up/down flow and some type of (you choose it) training above. For yield, you’re going for big pipes, flat top.
> 
> I’ve found that 8 mains make a big enuff manifold, 2-4 laterals per main coming to top, along w main, gives good trade-off between height and yield for 4 plants in a 4x4.


I’m going with nebulas manifold on mine. Seems to be working well for steak.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 28, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Marine Corps! Oorah brother! 88 to 92 for me.


I knew cannabis couldn't be the only reason I kept your old ass around <3 Oo fucking Rah


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> The glue is definitely on my list of must grows!


And yields effin great...big, hard, sticky nugs


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

I’ve got 


Or_Gro said:


> And yields effin great...big, hard, sticky nugs


I’ve got Ethos early glue beans they’ll be on my next run. Also have a bean of dinafems gorilla.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I knew cannabis couldn't be the only reason I kept your old ass around <3 Oo fucking Rah


Those were some of the best years of my life.  Yep, I figured you had some redeeming qualities besides growing. Lol


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 28, 2019)

Hey guys, hows everyone doing tonight?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Hey guys, hows everyone doing tonight?


Oh you know just 32 pages deep in our new home.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> Again wish I had a like button





Moabfighter said:


> I didn’t know that. I thought res size was purely the size reasoning......
> 
> 
> Only “planning” to do one. I was wanting to put hooks all in the lid for LST stake points. But if I can effectively run two in there without a tangled mess where one isn’t taking more from the other, I’m not opposed v
> ...


I like 1 plant per res, my first grow i had 6 in same res, then pm hit...suuuuuuuuuuuucked the big one, ag peroxide, uvc, defol, gazillion fans...no fun

Only thing funner woulda been a root infection...

Pick yer poison on the net cup, but a big cup takes a lot of hydroton...


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 28, 2019)

Yeah I see that! We got a good group of growers here. I see some new faces too!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Really?
> 
> I feel semi inadequate to even be talking to you guys lol. I sound like a fool but I promise I’m not. I can learn.


We all started at the same place...


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

Yo @Or_Gro need an opinion on a (4)96 set up. I’ve got your chart for the spacing. The highest PPFD is where the lights beams cross each other. You think placing the plants in between those crosses is better than directly under the light if I ran 4 plants in the tent?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Staged. Hope my beans arrive tomorrow.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

Hey did I read earlier that everyone in here is using Quantum Boards? Each of my 4 plants have quad QB132s at 300 watts.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 28, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Hey did I read earlier that everyone in here is using Quantum Boards? Each of my 4 plants have quad QB132s at 300 watts.


Im running qbs myself. I think most of us are


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Hey did I read earlier that everyone in here is using Quantum Boards? Each of my 4 plants have quad QB132s at 300 watts.


16 qb 132? I only have 4 :/


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Hey did I read earlier that everyone in here is using Quantum Boards? Each of my 4 plants have quad QB132s at 300 watts.


Pretty much lol. I’ve got (3)96’s currently ordered my 4th one today. I’ll have 6 of them before the summer is out lol.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> 16 qb 132? I only have 4 :/


I have a 12' x 7' x 6' room. That's why I'm trying to fill it with big plants.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yo @Or_Gro need an opinion on a (4)96 set up. I’ve got your chart for the spacing. The highest PPFD is where the lights beams cross each other. You think placing the plants in between those crosses is better than directly under the light if I ran 4 plants in the tent?


I shoot for even 1050ppfd across the top, So i position them for that. 

If you have a light meter it’s pretty easy to figure, if you don’t have a meter then use my charts for initial positioning, then watch plant for areas that seem too dim/bright and reposition lights/plants based on that.

The crosslit area is more intense, but the idea is to spread it so that there is even amt across tops. Imo, it’s better to have medium intensity evenly spread across tops, than spots of high and low intensity.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I shout for even 1050ppfd across the top, So i position them for that.
> 
> If you have a light meter it’s pretty easy to figure, if you don’t have a meter then use my charts for initial positioning, then watch plant for areas that seem too dim/bright and reposition lights/plants based on that.
> 
> The crosslit area is more intense, but the idea is to spread it so that there is even amt across tops. Imo, it’s better to have medium intensity evenly spread across tops, than spots of high and low intensity.


Word! I’ve got a meter just like the one you posted earlier so I’ll be able to play with it until it’s right. However I cannot for the life of me find the conversion factor for the 96’s. I was going to actually email HLG about that tomorrow


----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Apr 28, 2019)

God dam yall are some chatty Kathy's  lol I'm just messing, I'm guessing it must have been a pretty big blowout at GC..


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 28, 2019)

Does anyone have any opinions on the new qb288 r specs from hlg? I was thinking about outfitting the other side of my 8x4 with them. I currently run 4x qb96s on the other side


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

So I’m going to double check BEFORE I do it...

Give 30ml to 15 gallons of water, correct?

Or should I do less?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

ChiefRunningPhist said:


> God dam yall are some chatty Kathy's  lol I'm just messing, I'm guessing it must have been a pretty big blowout at GC..


Ha! you’re right on both fronts! I promise there will Be some growing going on very soon!! Lmao. There’s like 5-6 of us all popping banana hammock by ethos in the next week so there will actually be some sort of journal going on. just have to go 30 pages in to get to it.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Yeah everyone reading we will get to the Banana Hammock talk soon. We also just kind of use this to socialize and get general grow help. We all can always learn more. Keeping it in small places I like more than spamming 8000 threads.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> So I’m going to double check BEFORE I do it...
> 
> Give 30ml to 15 gallons of water, correct?
> 
> Or should I do less?


Yes. I actually use 1ML to a gallon but shit 2mL won’t hurt one bit. It’s microbes it’s different than nutrients. They’re bennies(beneficial microbes)


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Word! I’ve got a meter just like the one you posted earlier so I’ll be able to play with it until it’s right. However I cannot for the life of me find the conversion factor for the 96’s. I was going to actually email HLG about that tomorrow


Looks like 66.4 is your lucky number...

https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/blogs/calculators/converting-lux-to-ppfd


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

I just spent about fifteen minutes with my tote. 

Got the PH down to 6.1. Gosh that took a lot more 3ML shots than anticipated. Temp is 74F and 128-132 PPM. 

If water temp is too high, I will add frozen two liters of water.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Does anyone have any opinions on the new qb288 r specs from hlg? I was thinking about outfitting the other side of my 8x4 with them. I currently run 4x qb96s on the other side


Got a link to specs/spectrum?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> So I’m going to double check BEFORE I do it...
> 
> Give 30ml to 15 gallons of water, correct?
> 
> Or should I do less?


Yeppers 2mL per gal....never scrimp on hg/gff


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Yeppers 2mL per gal....never scrimp on hg/gff



When you run out of hg compare the labels and pricing of hydroguard vs garden friendly fungicide....you’ll be way surprised...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I just spent about fifteen minutes with my tote.
> 
> Got the PH down to 6.1. Gosh that took a lot more 3ML shots than anticipated. Temp is 74F and 128-132 PPM.
> 
> If water temp is too high, I will add frozen two liters of water.


more of same tomorrow..,


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Got a link to specs/spectrum?


I cant link anything yet :/ and I dont think HLG has anything up on their site about them yet but here are some screenshots from their IG page about the new boards. They look like they might be better than the qb96s. I really dont know enough to be sure.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

A little sex Ed for you guys.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> more of same tomorrow..,


Indeed. What should I be anticipating? A ph swing? I need to mark a line inside as a full line.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Nice @Smokexbreak i like that trichome info. 

Can you drop some science on making them amber? Wait longer.... I let an auto go 5 months once to test that. Minimal amber.... it’s frustrating. Trying to get glued to the couch.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I cant link anything yet :/ and I dont think HLG has anything up on their site about them yet but here are some screenshots from their IG page about the new boards. They look like they might be better than the qb96s. I really dont know enough to be sure.


These are 3500k 288s with 660nm supplement, similar spectrum concept as a 96e with less blue.

Plain ole v2 288s are a little redder (3000k), but the 288r has more deep red bringing it to 3150K with better mix of red and deep red. So throretically somewhat better than reg 288 v2.

My pov is that this is a partial step up, in that it reduces the need for supppemental deep red during flowering, and eliminates a driver and plug for the deep red.

I currently add a qb 35 (red, deep red, far red) per pair of 288 v2s as red supplement for emerson effect and a separate far red bar for initiator effect, both effects boost photosynthesis during flowering.

If i were to do a flowering smackdown, i’d pair 288 r with far red vs 288 v2 with 35 and far red to get both effects with both configs. The grow would show how close they are.

I won’t be comparing them, cuz i think the diffs would be marginal. Imo, would just come down to price of each config.

I’m currently running a smackdown of 96e w far red vs 288 with 35 and far red. There are some diffs, but looks like will be close enuff for horseshoes, curling, grenades...


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Nice @Smokexbreak i like that trichome info.
> 
> Can you drop some science on making them amber? Wait longer.... I let an auto go 5 months once to test that. Minimal amber.... it’s frustrating. Trying to get glued to the couch.


That was probably due to it being an auto and its genetics being a little off. What strain was that?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Indeed. What should I be anticipating? A ph swing? I need to mark a line inside as a full line.


Having a fill line reference of some sort (even on a dipstick) will speed up topping.

I’d expect a big enuff to adjust pH swing, can’t guess which way...


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Having a fill line reference of some sort (even on a dipstick) will speed up topping.
> 
> I’d expect a big enuff to adjust pH swing, can’t guess which way...


So that’s normal and to be expected daily? Just fix it to proper PH and move on. Fix it again next day?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Looks like 66.4 is your lucky number...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> These are 3500k 288s with 660nm supplement, similar spectrum concept as a 96e with less blue.
> 
> Plain ole v2 288s are a little redder (3000k), but the 288r has more deep red bringing it to 3150K with better mix of red and deep red. So throretically somewhat better than reg 288 v2.
> 
> ...


So if I am getting you right, these new ligjts will probably be very comparable to the qb96s? Im just wondering if I should stick with my original plan to get another 4x qb96s for the other half of my 8x4 or should I go with theae new lights. I should probably just wait til people bring out par tests and recommended setups for a 4x4 for flowering and go from there.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> So that’s normal and to be expected daily? Just fix it to proper PH and move on. Fix it again next day?


Yep, Tho same topping water batch eventually swings less and less...but plants need it and you have to make more...starts cycle over again.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> So if I am getting you right, these new ligjts will probably be very comparable to the qb96s? Im just wondering if I should stick with my original plan to get another 4x qb96s for the other half of my 8x4 or should I go with theae new lights. I should probably just wait til people bring out par tests and recommended setups for a 4x4 for flowering and go from there.


If no rush, 2 things: wait another month or so to see diff between 96e vs 288v2 in my grow, see what 288r owners have to say.

If you can’t wait, price out my 288 config vs same number bds of 288r w far red supplement...i bet they're all close on yield when you supplement, 96 and 288r prob similar, but better yield than 288 v2 without supplementation.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> If no rush, 2 things: wait another month or so to see diff between 99 vs 288v2 in my grow, see what 288r owners have to say.
> 
> If you can’t wait, price out my 288 config vs same number bds of 288r w far red supplement...i bet they're all close when you supplement, 96 and 288r prob similar but better than 288 v2 without supplementation.


What’s your thoughts on the sabers?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> If no rush, 2 things: wait another month or so to see diff between 99 vs 288v2 in my grow, see what 288r owners have to say.
> 
> If you can’t wait, price out my 288 config vs same number bds of 288r w far red supplement...i bet they're all close when you supplement, 96 and 288r prob similar but better than 288 v2 without supplementation.


I am waiting atleast a month. I actually am running 2 qb288v2s in my veg tent powered by a 240h. The 96s were too powerful for the smaller vegging plants even when dimmed. I think I am still following your grow on gc. Gonna keep my grow journal going there for my own purposes and follow a few personal journals. Other than that Im gonna stay away from GC.
Edit: just noticed you left GC. Im following your thread on here!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> What’s your thoughts on the sabers?


Haven’t looked at them, maybe tomorra


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I am waiting atleast a month. I actually am running 2 qb288v2s in my veg tent powered by a 240h. The 96s were too powerful for the smaller vegging plants even when dimmed. I think I am still following your grow on gc. Gonna keep my grow journal going there for my own purposes and follow a few personal journals. Other than that Im gonna stay away from GC.
> Edit: just noticed you left GC. Im following your thread on here!


Well basically i have 4 pairs of your exact 288 config, one over each plant.; along w four 35s and a far red bar...

I’m running 6 96es along with a far red bar in the other tent


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Well basically i have 4 pairs of your exact 288 config, one over each plant.; along w four 35s and a far red bar...
> 
> I’m running 6 96es along with a far red bar in the other tent


Good lord... 8 288s with supplemental lighting? Are you pushing 1000w or are you running them all dimmed?


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Do you have a pic brother? Super curious. Heard 4week veg was waste of time. But you say 9-10 made monsters?


Hell, no the longer you veg the bigger and better u can train a plant.. im a fan of a long veg. Problem i have is i dont have a big enough space for a nice long veg and my hand gets forced into flipping.


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> So you’d lollipop after stretch huh.
> 
> I usually would go before flower. Basing where the bud sites would be off the leaf points of the lowers. Figured lollipop after stretch woildnstunt but appears not lol thanks for the info. Will try it.


I go before and after. Final clean up, then remove a handful of leaves daily to stop congestion.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 29, 2019)

Ph at 5.4 this morning. Now what?


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Idk . Not like you have plants in so the ppm should be the same?


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 29, 2019)

Just keep playing with that bucket of water Moab

Watch how your pH swings and in which direction

So note how long between when you made up that bucket and when the swing occurred that you noticed. Write that stuff down

If you’re using good clean water you shouldn’t be getting a major swing until you’ve actually got roots and bacteria and stuff going on in your res

Then swing happens more readily


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 29, 2019)

I highly recommend something other than MEGACRAP 2.0 (yes I said megaCRAP) for the Deepwater culture guys

NTox City With young plants... idk not a great nute to “learn” with

Go with the master blend or something tried and true (MaxiBloom does work well)


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Good lord... 8 288s with supplemental lighting? Are you pushing 1000w or are you running them all dimmed?


288s are putting out 1000ppfd at ~24” at ~775w; 96s same at ~950w....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ph at 5.4 this morning. Now what?


Bump it back up...this is normal..


----------



## JonathanT (Apr 29, 2019)

Oh organic soil how i love not testing anything.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

Heavy frost this morning. Hope it was the last one, these bitches need to go outside. Did the same thing last year and fucked up my apple trees. Only got half the apples I usually get.


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Heavy frost this morning. Hope it was the last one, these bitches need to go outside. Did the same thing last year and fucked up my apple trees. Only got half the apples I usually get.
> 
> View attachment 4324974


Snowed some here yesterday morning. Spring sure is taking its sweet time


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Heavy frost this morning. Hope it was the last one, these bitches need to go outside. Did the same thing last year and fucked up my apple trees. Only got half the apples I usually get.
> 
> View attachment 4324974


The good ole not climate change thingy...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Snowed some here yesterday morning. Spring sure is taking its sweet time


Snow? I thought frost was bad lol. This week is supposed to be nice, so I'm hoping to kick them out tomorrow. Tit bit too cold for them today.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> The good ole not climate change thingy...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> View attachment 4324978


It’s those friggin unicorns...that we can’t talk about or deal with...they live by that river in egypt...


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 29, 2019)

Sour Crack up close... best shot I could get

Nice long lil mushrooms. She finishes so damn fast
 






Bomb song to sit and smoke to infront of your plants... if you have any G in you... you’ll love it

Sry blasaaaazed


----------



## JonathanT (Apr 29, 2019)

Been having a nice summer this spring in missouri. It's winter again tho, at least until noon.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Sour Crack up close... best shot I could get
> 
> Nice long lil mushrooms. She finishes so damn fast
> View attachment 4324985
> ...


Nice color, too


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Bump it back up...this is normal..


How would you go about bumping it up ? Just ph up ?


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 29, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Sour Crack up close... best shot I could get
> 
> Nice long lil mushrooms. She finishes so damn fast
> View attachment 4324985
> ...


Sour crack looks lovely Clyde


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How would you go about bumping it up ? Just ph up ?


Yep


----------



## Xone43 (Apr 29, 2019)

Morning gents


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

This is what they had at Walmart . Never used before ? Try this or go to hydro store and get rr?


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Xone43 said:


> Morning gents


Morning x


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> This is what they had at Walmart . Never used before ? Try this or go to hydro store and get rr?


Go get rapid rooters!!!


----------



## Xone43 (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> This is what they had at Walmart . Never used before ? Try this or go to hydro store and get rr?


Jiffys are legit, I use them for every seed in my vegetable garden.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 29, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Go get rapid rooters!!!


I’m sure they’ll work... but u get what u pay for


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 29, 2019)

Oh Hi, Mark.


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 29, 2019)

I use root riot for cloning and recently for seeds.. man what does it take before i can hit a like button @iceman2494 has his like sorted now


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> This is what they had at Walmart . Never used before ? Try this or go to hydro store and get rr?


Looks like peat pots, haven’t used for hydro, do some googling “peat pots dwc cannabis”...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Yep


Just comparing notes, but they don't have beans in yet. I like to test the swing without additives first to see what the water does over 48 hrs. Just the way I was taught.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Just comparing notes, but they don't have beans in yet. I like to test the swing without additives first to see what the water does over 48 hrs. Just the way I was taught.


The hell with it. I'm going to run 1 bucket and try with the teas. I'm inspired lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> The hell with it. I'm going to run 1 bucket and try with the teas. I'm inspired lol.


That’s how progress is made...gl


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Apr 29, 2019)

Morning fellas! Hows everyone??


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi guys, heard the horn of Gondor and came running - this site pretty cool?


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 29, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Morning fellas! Hows everyone??


mornin'!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Apr 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Hi guys, heard the horn of Gondor and came running - this site pretty cool?


So far so good just dont like how I cant like anyones post yet lol


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 29, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> So far so good just dont like how I cant like anyones post yet lol


It's a frustration for about a week. The main thing I wish they'd change is to allow more than 1 pic to be uploaded at a time.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> I use root riot for cloning and recently for seeds.. man what does it take before i can hit a like button @iceman2494 has his like sorted now


 I have 89 messages and 99 likes . Just got the option today .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I have 89 messages and 99 likes . Just got the option today .


Its a comin lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

I’ll grab rr . My net pots don’t come till tomorrow but I’ll grt everything else set and get the water rolling .


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 29, 2019)

Most of you boys doin DWC on this right?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll grab rr . My net pots don’t come till tomorrow but I’ll grt everything else set and get the water rolling .


Damn it I want a like button!! Lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

How do you not smoke ?i think me and moab are doing dwc . Idk if smokes doing that or hempy


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 29, 2019)

Look what Clyde just got!!

 

Gunna be making dabs like THIS now instead of fucking sticky ass butter all the time lol
 

Really excited to up my Rosin Game!!


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Which one is that ?


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 29, 2019)

Forgot to show off the heat tray thingy as well


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Which one is that ?


I’m not sure brother, says “sicvacseal.com” on it tho

A buddy of mine let me rock the set up

I’ve met a TON of local growers lately


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I have 89 messages and 99 likes . Just got the option today .


Better get blasting pointless posts then... and you guys better start blasting me pointless likes.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Looks pretty cool . Says it goes for 200$ . Not to bad.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 29, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> I use root riot for cloning and recently for seeds.. man what does it take before i can hit a like button @iceman2494 has his like sorted now


What?! How!! I am DYING to like shit...


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 29, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> What?! How!! I am DYING to like shit...


We gotta keep posting pointless replies and begging pointless likes @ClydeWalters then we get the super powers !


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 29, 2019)

New 14gram extra long/thin BSO extraction tube. This one WONT explode like my last one

  

More like 20-25grams if u ask me... we’ll see!


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 29, 2019)

2 day minimum guys. 48 hours

https://www.rollitup.org/resources/becoming-and-established-member.3/


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 29, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> New 14gram extra long/thin BSO extraction tube. This one WONT explode like my last one
> 
> View attachment 4325033 View attachment 4325034
> 
> More like 20-25grams if u ask me... we’ll see!


nice, is that a oil-less vac pump?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How do you not smoke ?i think me and moab are doing dwc . Idk if smokes doing that or hempy


I’m doing both hempys and DWC.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> New 14gram extra long/thin BSO extraction tube. This one WONT explode like my last one
> 
> View attachment 4325033 View attachment 4325034
> 
> More like 20-25grams if u ask me... we’ll see!


How much did that thing run @ClydeWalters


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Hi guys, heard the horn of Gondor and came running - this site pretty cool?


Lmao hey Schme!!


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> How much did that thing run @ClydeWalters


It’s a buddy of mines. He said he paid $300


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> nice, is that a oil-less vac pump?


Oil-less? Not sure.

It’s just a dish with a rubber rim. And a Lexan (glass) round top cover. Release valves, MEGA powerful pump too

And the heating element


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> It’s a buddy of mines. He said he paid $300


Shit for $300 may as well buy a press. That shits slick though!! Some mad scientist shit right there!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

@Blitz35


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

This one works, too:


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

Feeding line/manifold is done now I’ve just gotta hook it to my reservoir.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Bump it back up...this is normal..


Is my plant not going to get fussy over a PH drop of a whole point in abour what was that 6 hours? Didn’t adjust this morning. Going to recheck when I get home from work as that’s how my normal day/cycle would be. 

So let’s say I get home and PH is even lower. Would plant be ok if I fix within 12 hours? Or?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> This is what they had at Walmart . Never used before ? Try this or go to hydro store and get rr?


That’s what I use.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Is my plant not going to get fussy over a PH drop of a whole point in abour what was that 6 hours? Didn’t adjust this morning. Going to recheck when I get home from work as that’s how my normal day/cycle would be.
> 
> So let’s say I get home and PH is even lower. Would plant be ok if I fix within 12 hours? Or?


You do what you gotta do....then reevaluate whether that’s good enuff...

Daily commitment or diff method...nuff said


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Is my plant not going to get fussy over a PH drop of a whole point in abour what was that 6 hours? Didn’t adjust this morning. Going to recheck when I get home from work as that’s how my normal day/cycle would be.
> 
> So let’s say I get home and PH is even lower. Would plant be ok if I fix within 12 hours? Or?


you know the age old picture, but if you're dropping an entire pH point in 6 hours i wouldn't wait till 12 hours. You might find yourself below pH 5 and some very unhappy plants wanting ca, mg, p due to lockout


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 29, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> What?! How!! I am DYING to like shit...


He's a SCAT MAN! 
Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo da dub dub
Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo da dub dub


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 29, 2019)

i love my setup, but you guys make me want to try DWC next grow lol

extra chatty for the reply count, sorry not sorry!


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You do what you gotta do....then reevaluate whether that’s good enuff...
> 
> Daily commitment or diff method...nuff said


Hey man. I can commit daily. I just need to know if she will be ok from bed time to wake up time to off work time. Longest a day she would go without care would be 9 hours.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hey man. I can commit daily. I just need to know if she will be ok from bed time to wake up time to off work time. Longest a day she would go without care would be 9 hours.


9 hours works...but daily drops into the 5s won’t....when you put in large amounts of new water, get up early the next morning...

Not trying to be an ass...just the facts...


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 29, 2019)

I guess my point sort of is this. Let’s say I was home all day. What would be ideal? Adjusting that bucket every single hour if need be? How long until PH swing adversely affects the plant. Because I can fix the swing. But I can’t do anything with it until I get off work 4-5 days a week...


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> 9 hours works...but daily drops into the 5s won’t....when you put in large amounts of new water, get up early the next morning...
> 
> Not trying to be an ass...just the facts...


No dude. We are having a miscommunication I think. I’m not trying to be lazy at all. I’m willing to do whatever it takes to succeed at this minus quitting my day job to plant sit all day.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

Ahhhhhh shit look who got a like button!


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 29, 2019)

I just don’t know what it takes../.:. I’m not unwilling.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 29, 2019)

Wheees mine damnit I have hundreds of likes and posts lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I guess my point sort of is this. Let’s say I was home all day. What would be ideal? Adjusting that bucket every single hour if need be? How long until PH swing adversely affects the plant. Because I can fix the swing. But I can’t do anything with it until I get off work 4-5 days a week...


Most of the time is no worries, 0.1-0.5 swing; bigger swings generally caused by: large water/nute additions or infection...you can plan on the first one...


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Most of the time is no worries, 0.1-0.5 swing; bigger swings generally caused by: large water/nute additions or infection...you can plan on the first one...


Okay now we are getting. Somewhere. 

So I’m going to be changing the ENTIRE bucket atleast once weekly yeah? I really wish I could just half drain forever. But if I can’t, I can’t. So to account for that entire refill, basically, I’m just going to have to be on my toes getting that PH back where it needs to be as quickly and often as possible, yes?


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I just don’t know what it takes../.:. I’m not unwilling.


if you can swing the cash, a pH controller may be your next step. I invested in a $300 one from bluelab when I upgraded to a trash can for my reservoir. Never have to fuck with it again once the nutes are in. Early on it did take some calibrating, how much pH fluid to drip each time, etc etc.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> if you can swing the cash, a pH controller may be your next step. I invested in a $300 one from bluelab when I upgraded to a trash can for my reservoir. Never have to fuck with it again once the nutes are in. Early on it did take some calibrating, how much pH fluid to drip each time, etc etc.


Sounds like a no brainer to me then. 

Is it as simple as you described there.... little curve but nothing major? Sounds like a major problem solver.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I just don’t know what it takes../.:. I’m not unwilling.


Only way to find out isn’t try man. But from what I’m reading from Or_Grow is your huge tub is going to cause you more issues then using a smaller tub/ bucket. It’s easier to stabilize liquid in smaller amounts vs trying to stabilize a large amount of water.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Only way to find out isn’t try man. But from what I’m reading from Or_Grow is your huge tub is going to cause you more issues then using a smaller tub/ bucket. It’s easier to stabilize liquid in smaller amounts vs trying to stabilize a large amount of water.


Ok I’ll buy a smaller tub


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Sounds like a no brainer to me then.
> 
> Is it as simple as you described there.... little curve but nothing major? Sounds like a major problem solver.


needs pH solution, you can provide your own or get some quart size bottles. has a pump, left side goes into the feed bottle, right side goes to your reservoir. Set your pH to 5.8 or w/e you want (i'm using 5.8 for d2w coco). Check on it the first couple of days because you could come back and it will say "HELP" meaning it can't control the pH with the current settings. Increase your drip time from 1 second drips to 2 second drips and it completely resolved my "HELP" issues.


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ok I’ll buy a smaller tub


i still use my controller even on my 5 gallon container for my seedling drippers


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 29, 2019)

“Only way to find out is to try”

I get that. But man..... these are about 20 dollar each beans!!!! Fuck the trying I gotta succeed man!


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 29, 2019)

Reading back. I now see you were alluding to get a smaller tub....

I’m a little gullible and you kinda gotta look and me and lay down the law. “Dude your tub is wayyyyyy too big for a rookie. Get one way smaller”

I’ll take those kinda of answers all day. It’s what I need to succeed.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Doin 5 gal buckets . Will be running only 2 atm . Space reasons and to get a bigger grasp . Think my main concern is getting these things rooted .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Reading back. I now see you were alluding to get a smaller tub....
> 
> I’m a little gullible and you kinda gotta look and me and lay down the law. “Dude your tub is wayyyyyy too big for a rookie. Get one way smaller”
> 
> I’ll take those kinda of answers all day. It’s what I need to succeed.


The tub will be fine once it stabilizes. 48-72hrs is my benchmark. 

It'll hit a point where it won't swing much. That's what you're looking for, then add nutes and ph... Then wait again. 

You don't have roots in water right now, so this is the part to dial in.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Okay now we are getting. Somewhere.
> 
> So I’m going to be changing the ENTIRE bucket atleast once weekly yeah? I really wish I could just half drain forever. But if I can’t, I can’t. So to account for that entire refill, basically, I’m just going to have to be on my toes getting that PH back where it needs to be as quickly and often as possible, yes?


I think changing weekly is bullsh!t, bigass waste.

Unless i have lockout or infection i go thru whole veg without swapping out nute soup...but i’m on it like flies on stink.

I do 2nd change at or 1 week after 12:12, switching over to flower nutes, next change after first pistil flush... unless there are probs...next one in late flower 3-4 days before flush, using pre-flush nutes (see technaflora recipe for success to find what the preflush nutes are), then i refill with pH’d water w hg/gff and go till harvest....

Works for me, has a lot to do with keeping everything on target, maybe my particular nutes, but i doubt it.

Btw, nutes are at the bottom of my list for growing strong and big yields....like a lot of farmers, i think nutes are nutes...no need to add pretty labeled, heavy hyped, pricey sh!t...your lights and dialed in process are what counts the most.

npk and micros are the same no matter what bag, bottle, compost pile they come from...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> if you can swing the cash, a pH controller may be your next step. I invested in a $300 one from bluelab when I upgraded to a trash can for my reservoir. Never have to fuck with it again once the nutes are in. Early on it did take some calibrating, how much pH fluid to drip each time, etc etc.


I have 4 bluelab guardians, absolutely top quality, long-life product. I hear their truncheon is good too. Well worth the price...keep the electrodes wet at all times...few mins to an hour not wet will be ok, but not days..


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> The tub will be fine once it stabilizes. 48-72hrs is my benchmark.
> 
> It'll hit a point where it won't swing much. That's what you're looking for, then add nutes and ph... Then wait again.
> 
> You don't have roots in water right now, so this is the part to dial in.


Is there any chance my PH will be HIGHER when I get home? Or from 6.1 to 5.4 will it automatically continue to decline if I didn’t add anything

Trying to “understand” the swing so I can plan accordingly how to be proactive about it.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Wheees mine damnit I have hundreds of likes and posts lol


48 hours bro. Then a few likes by established members and you're golden!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> “Only way to find out is to try”
> 
> I get that. But man..... these are about 20 dollar each beans!!!! Fuck the trying I gotta succeed man!


That’s why I’m running my expensive seeds in hempys and my cheap seeds in DWC. To learn on seeds I don’t mind losing.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> needs pH solution, you can provide your own or get some quart size bottles. has a pump, left side goes into the feed bottle, right side goes to your reservoir. Set your pH to 5.8 or w/e you want (i'm using 5.8 for d2w coco). Check on it the first couple of days because you could come back and it will say "HELP" meaning it can't control the pH with the current settings. Increase your drip time from 1 second drips to 2 second drips and it completely resolved my "HELP" issues.


Which prod is that?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Is there any chance my PH will be HIGHER when I get home? Or from 6.1 to 5.4 will it automatically continue to decline if I didn’t add anything
> 
> Trying to “understand” the swing so I can plan accordingly how to be proactive about it.


Everybody's water is different. Mine comes out at 6.8 on average and will hit 7.4 by 48hrs. You're also dissolving oxygen in yours, so you'll just have to monitor it and figure your swing. 

This is the most drawn out part of the process so you can get your numbers down and KNOW what you're working with.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Reading back. I now see you were alluding to get a smaller tub....
> 
> I’m a little gullible and you kinda gotta look and me and lay down the law. “Dude your tub is wayyyyyy too big for a rookie. Get one way smaller”
> 
> I’ll take those kinda of answers all day. It’s what I need to succeed.


Ok then: 
Dude you gotta get up early every fucking morning and love your girls!

Did it work?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Is there any chance my PH will be HIGHER when I get home? Or from 6.1 to 5.4 will it automatically continue to decline if I didn’t add anything
> 
> Trying to “understand” the swing so I can plan accordingly how to be proactive about it.


I haven’t learned how to predict it...has to do with whether plants are drinking, transporting nutes, particular element they are needing at that time, microbes, bubbles, yada yada yada...


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 29, 2019)

Yea 


Smokexbreak said:


> Only way to find out isn’t try man. But from what I’m reading from Or_Grow is your huge tub is going to cause you more issues then using a smaller tub/ bucket. It’s easier to stabilize liquid in smaller amounts vs trying to stabilize a large amount of water.


Go with the black 6 gallon to start maybe? To get dialed in? 

Then go 13-17gakkon totes!


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 29, 2019)

Yea 


Smokexbreak said:


> Only way to find out isn’t try man. But from what I’m reading from Or_Grow is your huge tub is going to cause you more issues then using a smaller tub/ bucket. It’s easier to stabilize liquid in smaller amounts vs trying to stabilize a large amount of water.


Go with the black 6 gallon to start maybe? To get dialed in? 

Then go 13-17gallon totes!


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 29, 2019)

To get the big girls, you gotta be willing to do whatever it takes !


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Yea
> 
> 
> Go with the black 6 gallon to start maybe? To get dialed in?
> ...


6-8gal is all you need for a 2x2 footprint, bigger in dwc doesn’t mean better...dwc is like being hooked up to an iv drip...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> To get the big girls, you gotta be willing to do whatever it takesView attachment 4325069 !


+1


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

That little dog beating the fuck outta that shit .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I haven’t learned how to predict it...has to do with whether plants are drinking, transporting nutes, particular element they are needing at that time, microbes, bubbles, yada yada yada...


In plain water, it has mostly to do with releasing carbonic acids (CO2), the mineral content, and whether or not you're dissolving oxygen into the water, which will add CO2 with the oxygen.

Plain water SHOULD stabilize after a period of time. I say should because I've seen some shitty plain water.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That little dog beating the fuck outta that shit .


Lol, he's on a mission.


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I have 4 bluelab guardians, absolutely top quality, long-life product. I hear their truncheon is good too. Well worth the price...keep the electrodes wet at all times...few mins to an hour not wet will be ok, but not days..


I have their truncheon, its excellent. They make super good products.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, he's on a mission.


We should all strive to be on such a mission.


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 29, 2019)

Just calibrated my pH stick, .5 out... thats over a weeks time, i cal weekly.

Dont forget guys, calibrating is as important as every other aspect of your grow.


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Which prod is that?


i can't link, but amazon search for this:

" Bluelab-CONTPH-Controller-Monitoring-Solution "

Got mine on sale, it was closer to $300 at the time

I also have the truncheon - love that thing. The truncheon sensors don't need to always be wet, it's just a PPM/TDS sensor.

The pH sensor on my controller, if that goes dry it's a costly mistake.. like $70 or $80 to replace iirc.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

What size airline tubing do I get ? 7.62 or 2.44 ?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> In plain water, it has mostly to do with releasing carbonic acids (CO2), the mineral content, and whether or not you're dissolving oxygen into the water, which will add CO2 with the oxygen.
> 
> Plain water SHOULD stabilize after a period of time. I say should because I've seen some shitty plain water.


I understand and agree...i just don’t have time to wait 2 days....for me it’s get the water bubbling, adjust it at the reservoir, move down todo list...

Not intending to dis anyone else’s approach, unless it’s wrong, and yours is certainly not wrong...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I understand and agree...i just don’t have time to wait 2 days....for me it’s get the water bubbling, adjust it at the reservoir, move down todo list...
> 
> Not intending to dis anyone else’s approach, unless it’s wrong, and yours is certainly not wrong...


Nah, I got you. This is their first run and don't have roots in the water, which is the only reason I suggested it. Otherwise, yea that eats up a lot of time. Maybe it'll help, maybe not.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What size airline tubing do I get ? 7.62 or 2.44 ?


Umm... 3/16"?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

Just got my bean order. Took them a couple extra days to get them here with 4/20, so they sent me 4 wedding cake seeds to make up for it.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Just got my bean order. Took them a couple extra days to get them here with 4/20, so they sent me 4 wedding cake seeds to make up for it.
> 
> View attachment 4325085


That was nice of them! I'm still waiting on my order from Seedsman... Probably have them next week. Santaweed has a lot to do on 420 so I'll give him a break.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> That was nice of them! I'm still waiting on my order from Seedsman... Probably have them next week. Santaweed has a lot to do on 420 so I'll give him a break.


Copy that lol. I tried to order from Seedsman but they wouldn't take my money lol. I got these from GYO. First time ever I got seeds in breeder packs. 

Usually they get gutted and stuffed in pens and screwdrivers to make it here lol.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Copy that lol. I tried to order from Seedsman but they wouldn't take my money lol. I got these from GYO. First time ever I got seeds in breeder packs.
> 
> Usually they get gutted and stuffed in pens and screwdrivers to make it here lol.


Lol, yeah they get pretty creative. I got my last order from Seedsman in a box of rubber gloves, stuffed in one near the middle.


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Just got my bean order. Took them a couple extra days to get them here with 4/20, so they sent me 4 wedding cake seeds to make up for it.
> 
> View attachment 4325085


Lsd25 by fast buds is something ive really been eyeing up, love how purple she gets!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> Lsd25 by fast buds is something ive really been eyeing up, love how purple she gets!


Never tried it. I'm going to self the best one, so I'll keep you in mind when I get there.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Umm... 3/16"?


Doesn’t say on package but the specs on pump says 3/16 .


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 29, 2019)

*yawn* this chipotle burrito won...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i can't link, but amazon search for this:
> 
> " Bluelab-CONTPH-Controller-Monitoring-Solution "
> 
> ...


 Sweet! You doing rwdc or single buckets?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Doesn’t say on package but the specs on pump says 3/16 .


That's what all of them I've seen are. I think you got or are getting the same pump I have and that's 3/16".


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Just got my bean order. Took them a couple extra days to get them here with 4/20, so they sent me 4 wedding cake seeds to make up for it.
> 
> View attachment 4325085


Nice!! I love Xmas in April!!

Man if you like Green house seeds get that Francos lemon cheese! Shits amazing and yields REALLY well.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> I have their truncheon, its excellent. They make super good products.


Great cust service, on my single issue in three years...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> Just calibrated my pH stick, .5 out... thats over a weeks time, i cal weekly.
> 
> Dont forget guys, calibrating is as important as every other aspect of your grow.


gigo


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

And we got bubbles!!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Great cust service, on my single issue in three years...


My blue labs PH pen just shit on me. I wonder if I can call and see what they’ll do for a order off amazon from a private seller. Wasn’t even 9 mos old.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What size airline tubing do I get ? 7.62 or 2.44 ?


What fits your connectors? Make sure hose package is id not od...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Nice!! I love Xmas in April!!
> 
> Man if you like Green house seeds get that Francos lemon cheese! Shits amazing and yields REALLY well.


I've never had a cheese strain. Sounds kind of gross actually.

The SLH is my favorite smoke hands down. Ran a 5 pack the year before last, but didn't get the pheno I wanted so didn't save any. Gonna try again.

Does the cheese taste or smell like cheese?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I've never had a cheese strain. Sounds kind of gross actually.
> 
> The SLH is my favorite smoke hands down. Ran a 5 pack the year before last, but didn't get the pheno I wanted so didn't save any. Gonna try again.
> 
> Does the cheese taste or smell like cheese?


There was a pheno that did and then one that was straight lemons. Worst mistake I made was not taking cuttings and keeping that strain around. Fuggin upset about that one!!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, yeah they get pretty creative. I got my last order from Seedsman in a box of rubber gloves, stuffed in one near the middle.



You guys gotta start buyin merican...i know, all the older classics are dutch...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> There was a pheno that did and then one that was straight lemons. Worst mistake I made was not taking cuttings and keeping that strain around. Fuggin upset about that one!!


Meh, cheese and weed... Not feeling it lol.

I think I found the Dr. Who you were looking for though.


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> My blue labs PH pen just shit on me. I wonder if I can call and see what they’ll do for a order off amazon from a private seller. Wasn’t even 9 mos old.


damn that sucks, i was gonna say my blue labs pH pen has been rock solid for a year now. Were you keeping the sensor wet?


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Never tried it. I'm going to self the best one, so I'll keep you in mind when I get there.


Ohh damn, yes please. So theyll be s1 seeds?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You guys gotta start buyin merican...i know, all the older classics are dutch...


Have any examples? Honestly, I don't even know what the fuck I'm looking at anymore when looking at strains haha. Sooo many crosses of this and that.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You guys gotta start buyin merican...i know, all the older classics are dutch...


I’m all over ethos right now lol. Love what Colin’s doing with these strains.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> My blue labs PH pen just shit on me. I wonder if I can call and see what they’ll do for a order off amazon from a private seller. Wasn’t even 9 mos old.


my issue was a faulty electrode on an amazon purchase, they checked my order, new electrode at hime in 3 days or so...call them...better than not trying...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> Ohh damn, yes please. So theyll be s1 seeds?


Assuming they didn't self these, yea.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Meh, cheese and weed... Not feeling it lol.
> 
> I think I found the Dr. Who you were looking for though.


Where?!?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> my issue was a faulty electrode on an amazon purchase, they checked my order, new electrode at hime in 3 days or so...call them...better than not trying...


Agreed.


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Sweet! You doing rwdc or single buckets?


actually neither, i made this a while back:

40 gallon trash can, 650 gpm pump shootes nutes up and over the tent (shitty room setup i can't really alter). Drain to waste in coco/perlite 50/50



I do want to give DWC a try down the road - Only thing i would want to get for my own sanity would be a inline temp cooler for trying out DWC.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Where?!?


https://www.gyo.green/tga-subcool-seeds-doctor-who-tga-drw-r.html


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> damn that sucks, i was gonna say my blue labs pH pen has been rock solid for a year now. Were you keeping the sensor wet?


Yeah it’s having issues calibrating now. Drop it in 7.0 solution and it read 10.
Put it in 4.0 and it reads 7.0 weaksauce. I grabbed another one last week already but shit! I loved my blue lab.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> https://www.gyo.green/tga-subcool-seeds-doctor-who-tga-drw-r.html


Yasssssss that’s it!! Thank you!! I’m ordering them tonight.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Have any examples? Honestly, I don't even know what the fuck I'm looking at anymore when looking at strains haha. Sooo many crosses of this and that.


Go to seed forums for strain info, i meaning seed sellers: off top of my head James bean co is great, southern oregon seed is good but selection depends on idk what..


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Go to seed forums for strain info, i meaning seed sellers: off top of my head James bean co is great, southern oregon seed is good but selection depends on idk what..


Never heard of any of them. Thanks for the info. Most of my genetics now are European, African, and Middle Eastern. Some US genetics would be a nice compliment.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> actually neither, i made this a while back:
> 
> 40 gallon trash can, 650 gpm pump shootes nutes up and over the tent (shitty room setup i can't really alter). Drain to waste in coco/perlite 50/50
> 
> ...


Seen @Steakbomb ’s?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> https://www.gyo.green/tga-subcool-seeds-doctor-who-tga-drw-r.html


James bean co carries tga


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Only ones I see .


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Or this size


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Seen @Steakbomb ’s?


yeah of course, been following sb for a while - i like the setup.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

@iceman2494

Looks like the first pic is longer. Same diameter though. That's the stuff. The 7.62 and 2.44 is length. It's all standard tubing. That's what you need.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hope so .thats what I went with .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Hope so .thats what I went with .


It definitely is, just whatever length you need. If you have the same pump I do, you'll like the setup and it'll do real good for you in hydro as long as you have quality air stones.

Most important equipment is those air stones in my opinion.


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> James bean co carries tga


Seedsman also carries subcool/tga - regs only tho.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> Seedsman also carries subcool/tga - regs only tho.


All the subcool I see is regs. Didn't know if he ran fems.


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Seen @Steakbomb ’s?


I keep getting summoned to this thread and when I arrive there's already been another 40 posts lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

About that .. saw these . Might have to go somewhere to get better ones .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> About that .. saw these . Might have to go somewhere to get better ones .


Never tried them. Soak them for an hr, hook them up and see how the bubbles are. If they suck, yea get better ones.

Hopefully they work for you though.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Will do . Need to get rr and I think I’m done . Haven’t picked out nutes . Every time I go to the grow store the lady tries to sell me top shelf shit .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Will do . Need to get rr and I think I’m done . Haven’t picked out nutes . Every time I go to the grow store the lady tries to sell me top shelf shit .


There's plenty to choose from. They all work, so pick what you like and is affordable.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Never ran dwc . Not sure. Used general organics on all my soil runs .


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Well fuck . Slack ass hydro store is closed .


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Doesn’t say on package but the specs on pump says 3/16 .


3/16 will be the smaller hoses that come off your manifold. The hose from the pump to the manifold will be almost twice that thick. Or maybe like 1/4 inch


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Will do . Need to get rr and I think I’m done . Haven’t picked out nutes . Every time I go to the grow store the lady tries to sell me top shelf shit .


Probably cos i always fall for it and buy that top shelf shit


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> actually neither, i made this a while back:
> 
> 40 gallon trash can, 650 gpm pump shootes nutes up and over the tent (shitty room setup i can't really alter). Drain to waste in coco/perlite 50/50
> 
> ...


I DWC with no cooler

Although it would help I bet. They LOVE cold water


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Well fuck . Slack ass hydro store is closed .


Sry man :/ that sucks!!


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> Probably cos i always fall for it and buy that top shelf shit


Lmao no . I do my research usually . I rarely go. I usually order my stuff offline . The stuff she sells you can buy off amazon or wherever for 20$ cheaper .


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Sry man :/ that sucks!!


Needed rr and some ph down and up . Guess I can go ahead and drop beans in a cup and hope this store isn’t closed tomorrow.


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 29, 2019)

Shiiiit, i think im about to get my like button. Guys better be ready!


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

My status changed to well known member .


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 29, 2019)

A little off subject.. any of you guys ever ran Terpinator? A couple people raving about it but im a little cautious about thay type of shit.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 29, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I DWC with no cooler
> 
> Although it would help I bet. They LOVE cold water


To a point, yes.

"the best temperature for irrigating our plants is between 20-23ºC" 

That's between 68° and 73.4°.

https://www.philosopherseeds.com/blog/en/irrigation-water-temperature-cannabis-cultivation/


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

How high should I put the hole for the tubes?


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 29, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> To a point, yes.
> 
> "the best temperature for irrigating our plants is between 20-23ºC"
> 
> ...


Yep, i feed inbetween 20-23 always, give those girls the best condtions they want.

This is why its like having a part-time job, gotta make sure we get ebery variable on point to bring out the best of the girls.

Its work man, but the work you put in the bigger the reward, max yield all the way through the best flavors, we can only acheive the best by giving the best.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 29, 2019)

@Or_Gro, I may have just gotten over my apprehension for going extreme on the defol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 29, 2019)

Got 28 beans. Paid for 12, guaranteed a “pack” so that’s 6 free for sure. Then advertised “ethos freebies” which I assumed was a 3 pack. 

Wonder what the extra extras are..... can’t wait to get home. 

Millions of peaches is one of them for sure. Wow.


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Got 28 beans. Paid for 12, guaranteed a “pack” so that’s 6 free for sure. Then advertised “ethos freebies” which I assumed was a 3 pack.
> 
> Wonder what the extra extras are..... can’t wait to get home.
> 
> Millions of peaches is one of them for sure. Wow.


So you got 16 free beans? Thats amazing for sure brother!


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 29, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> So you got 16 free beans? Thats amazing for sure brother!


Yep. They were running a promotion buy purple sunset get a “pack” of unreleased cherry Garcia free. So I did that. Then buy 200 bucks worth get more freebies. so I got the banana hammock as my other pack.


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yep. They were running a promotion buy purple sunset get a “pack” of unreleased cherry Garcia free. So I did that. Then buy 200 bucks worth get more freebies. so I got the banana hammock as my other pack.


Absolutely lovely, thats 28beans of some of the most dankiest genetics available!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How high should I put the hole for the tubes?


Assuming this is for the air line?

I like to go down through the lid so there's no way for them to kink. 

If you want to go through the side, go as high as you can.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> My status changed to well known member .


They just wanted to make sure before giving you the Title...


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Air stones won’t sit at the bottom centered all the way waters bubbling pretty hard with only one stone. Might have to rig up some suction cups on the bottom to keep from moving all over the place . Tried to do a video won’t let me upload


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How high should I put the hole for the tubes?


Higher than you want water surface...


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 29, 2019)

5 millions of peaches 
5 hulk angry 
6 cherry Garcia 
6 purple sunset 
6 banana hammock

Only paid cold hard cash for banana hammock and purple sunset. The rest was all deal. And 10% off each pack so instead of being hundred dollar packs. They were only 90. 

28 ethos genetics for 180 bucks...... steal.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Wonder if I can do Live Photo .


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> They just wanted to make sure before giving you the Title...


Well i can like shit now


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 29, 2019)

Ph is 1.8

Lmao. Failure epic.


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> 5 millions of peaches
> 5 hulk angry
> 6 cherry Garcia
> 6 purple sunset
> ...


Absolutely, that was an amazing deal!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ph is 1.8
> 
> Lmao. Failure epic.


1.8? You better check your meter.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

That like acid .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Wonder if I can do Live Photo .


Should be a valve to close on the manifold on the pump. Back her down a bit.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Don’t worry my shit saying it’s 9.8 ph .


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Should be a valve to close on the manifold on the pump. Back her down a bit.


All valves were closed except the one tube . Should I close it a little more ? Think to much bubbling ?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 29, 2019)

Ph meter inside is all rusty and corroded. 

Prolly has ever been right. 



Threw it outside into the road. Oh well.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 29, 2019)

Fucking pissed. Let’s spend more money on another PH meter yay


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

do you have to buy deionized water to test your ph pen to mix with the packets they send ?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> do you have to buy deionized water to test your ph pen to mix with the packets they send ?


They sell two products one is like 7.0 and one is 4.0 or something. Your pen is designed to know those exact ph with pushing something on the back..... look into it. Clyde didnmine for me. Need to buy that solution and another pen. Thank goodness for amazon prime.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> @Or_Gro, I may have just gotten over my apprehension for going extreme on the defol.


Great f#cking vid, Dawg! 

Day 15 eh, does he strip pre 12:12?

Gonna move mine up one week, cuz of this vid. thanks man!

Don’t understand how he doesn't have to do another.

I’ll have to check him out, my kinda grower: don’t just believe sh!t, prove it or beat it!

Man i’d love to have a day with him.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ph is 1.8
> 
> Lmao. Failure epic.


Make a battery...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ph meter inside is all rusty and corroded.
> 
> Prolly has ever been right.
> 
> ...


That’ll teach it...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Fucking pissed. Let’s spend more money on another PH meter yay


Can you get 28 free beans with a pH meter purchase?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Great f#cking vid, Dawg!
> 
> Day 15 eh, does he strip pre 12:12?
> 
> ...


He’s the reason I strip the fuck outta my plants. It’s worked well thus far.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> They sell two products one is like 7.0 and one is 4.0 or something. Your pen is designed to know those exact ph with pushing something on the back..... look into it. Clyde didnmine for me. Need to buy that solution and another pen. Thank goodness for amazon prime.


Says to mix solution in deionized water .


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 29, 2019)

Listen, don't fucking waste money on some piece of shit China meter. Get the fucking drops bros. Ask homegrown, all I use is the fucking drops anymore. I cbf to dick around with a meter that may or may not be worth a shit. If you gonna all in and get some blue labs that's something else. Otherwise just stick with the drops. The drops don't lie. The drops don't need calibration. You fill the fucking tube halfway, put a few drops in, and shake for 2s. Put it against white paper with white light. Color tells you pH. Adjust from there.

Fuck spending $20 then $20 then $20 to replace China manufacturing. I get a new bottle of test liquid every box of nutes I order from gh. You get one every time you order a pH kit. The shit is probably on the shelf at Walmart. Stop wasting your money on that junk bros. 

Time to roll back over and go back to feeling like shit. Ct scan on the 6th. And the fucking cunt who scheduled me gave me all kinds of attitude.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> He’s the reason I strip the fuck outta my plants. It’s worked well thus far.


My girls luv full brazilians; i do em 3 times, they pray for more...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Listen, don't fucking waste money on some piece of shit China meter. Get the fucking drops bros. Ask homegrown, all I use is the fucking drops anymore. I cbf to dick around with a meter that may or may not be worth a shit. If you gonna all in and get some blue labs that's something else. Otherwise just stick with the drops. The drops don't lie. The drops don't need calibration. You fill the fucking tube halfway, put a few drops in, and shake for 2s. Put it against white paper with white light. Color tells you pH. Adjust from there.
> 
> Fuck spending $20 then $20 then $20 to replace China manufacturing. I get a new bottle of test liquid every box of nutes I order from gh. You get one every time you order a pH kit. The shit is probably on the shelf at Walmart. Stop wasting your money on that junk bros.
> 
> Time to roll back over and go back to feeling like shit. Ct scan on the 6th. And the fucking cunt who scheduled me gave me all kinds of attitude.


Sounds like ativan and daberation time...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 29, 2019)

I regularly violate my bitches too. Let's see if I can find some pics...

Nah I forgot I deleted them so I didn't tell on myself to the dr when I was showing her how fucking swole my eyelid was from that shitty hydroxyzine they gave me. Here's a recent pic tho:
 
Mango kush. Raspberry Cough will be under here. They're both at week 5 day 1 since flip I think it is. So Botana tells me, at least. 
 
This one isn't as fucking Jerry the Jungle Jym as the Mgk, but it's also just a free-range asymmetrical clone. Free range. Lol. I think I topped it once on the most dominant side to let it catch up a little. 

I also dare say strong defols lead to strong trunks. I say trunks because...
 
Mgk there. All that juice pumped to those bud sites gotta come thru the juice superhighway. That trunk is bigger around than my 22mm saionara. I pretty much defol like OG does, he's the one who put me into it with my second grow. The second grow that should be my profile picture. Half pound yield. Homegrown remembers that gorilla glue. 

Btw, I grow with a kind xl750 and xl1000 for the time being. S'what I got. /rolls back over


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Great f#cking vid, Dawg!
> 
> Day 15 eh, does he strip pre 12:12?
> 
> ...


I knew you'd like that one.  

_don’t just believe sh!t, prove it or beat it_

F####u####ck yeah!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 29, 2019)

I like that vid by gml. That's how that shit should look when you get done on dat first defol goddamn right.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I knew you'd like that one.
> 
> _don’t just believe sh!t, prove it or beat it_
> 
> F####u####ck yeah!


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I regularly violate my bitches too. Let's see if I can find some pics...
> 
> Nah I forgot I deleted them so I didn't tell on myself to the dr when I was showing her how fucking swole my eyelid was from that shitty hydroxyzine they gave me. Here's a recent pic tho:
> View attachment 4325215
> ...


Yeah buddy, OG persuaded me to do a really good defol in veg and flower last grow. Between that and 300W of QB over each of my 4 plants is what I attribute me getting 3 lbs dry weight. My girls will be running nearly nude around flower day 15 this time!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I like that vid by gml. That's how that shit should look when you get done on dat first defol goddamn right.


Glad you woke up for that...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Yeah buddy, OG persuaded me to do a really good defol in veg and flower last grow. Between that and 300W of QB over each of my 4 plants is what I attribute me getting 3 lbs dry weight. My girls will be running nearly nude around flower day 15 this time!


Then he’ll post the real vid...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Then he’ll post the real vid...


Hell yeah bro! I gots me a MeTube channel.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I regularly violate my bitches too. Let's see if I can find some pics...
> 
> Nah I forgot I deleted them so I didn't tell on myself to the dr when I was showing her how fucking swole my eyelid was from that shitty hydroxyzine they gave me. Here's a recent pic tho:
> View attachment 4325215
> ...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 29, 2019)

I love that movie


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> @Or_Gro, I may have just gotten over my apprehension for going extreme on the defol.


Is this your garden ?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I regularly violate my bitches too. Let's see if I can find some pics...
> 
> Nah I forgot I deleted them so I didn't tell on myself to the dr when I was showing her how fucking swole my eyelid was from that shitty hydroxyzine they gave me. Here's a recent pic tho:
> View attachment 4325215
> ...


your plants are definitely on that juice! Good god.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Glad you woke up for that...


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Says to mix solution in deionized water .


 that’s just distilled water dude!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

@Or_Gro what nutrients/schedule do you use again? I know you posted it already buttttt I’m not reading this entire thread again.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> your plants are definitely on that juice! Good god.


No bro, listen to me, my plants are the same as your plants. YOU CAN GROW MONSTERS TOO. It just takes time, effort, and practice. This is my 3rd grow. @Or_Gro has been a guide when I needed, a critic when I needed, and a homie when I needed - but he is always on point with his advice. I do have pics of defol, go look up Ibn Growin thread. They'll be in there.

 

Listen to me I'm not growing in no till, I don't feed my shit donkey dick juice, and I don't rub my dick on the cola buds unless it's a blood moon okay? I feed my shit general hydroponics cheap ass nutes and additives. 

 
Rbc roots

Love'em, but science they ass mercilessly. I think it's almost time to lay down again I feel like I'm running wild in here. Starting to sweat and shit cos I love my weed and I basically been too sick to stay up.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> No bro, listen to me, my plants are the same as your plants. YOU CAN GROW MONSTERS TOO. It just takes time, effort, and practice. This is my 3rd grow. @Or_Gro has been a guide when I needed, a critic when I needed, and a homie when I needed - but he is always on point with his advice. I do have pics of defol, go look up Ibn Growin thread. They'll be in there.
> 
> View attachment 4325231
> 
> ...


What bottles do you use from GH?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @Or_Gro what nutrients/schedule do you use again? I know you posted it already buttttt I’m not reading this entire thread again.


technaflora recipe for success....i got this with my supercloset, the stuff worked, so if it ain’t broke....nutes are a necessary evil to me, see my earlier comnents on their importance, imo....

@Steakbomb used it and switched to something else, you should prob discuss with him...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> No bro, listen to me, my plants are the same as your plants. YOU CAN GROW MONSTERS TOO. It just takes time, effort, and practice. This is my 3rd grow. @Or_Gro has been a guide when I needed, a critic when I needed, and a homie when I needed - but he is always on point with his advice. I do have pics of defol, go look up Ibn Growin thread. They'll be in there.
> 
> View attachment 4325231
> 
> ...


You sure get funny when sick...


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> No bro, listen to me, my plants are the same as your plants. YOU CAN GROW MONSTERS TOO. It just takes time, effort, and practice. This is my 3rd grow. @Or_Gro has been a guide when I needed, a critic when I needed, and a homie when I needed - but he is always on point with his advice. I do have pics of defol, go look up Ibn Growin thread. They'll be in there.
> 
> View attachment 4325231
> 
> ...


I use the general organics in soil . Have had no issues with them.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> What bottles do you use from GH?


Man I just use this el cheapo flora series shit with supplementary armor si for silicates and cal mag because 80ppm at the tap ain't phat enough for me.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Is this your garden ?


Lol, not by a long shot. I wish I could grow that many... I just have 4 to work with.  I'll post a pic when my lights come on in a little while.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You sure get funny when sick...


It's the Ativan talking I swear


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, not by a long shot. I wish I could grow that many... I just have 4 to work with.  I'll post a pic when my lights come on in a little while.


Can you fit the other 259 in your new room?

Lookin forward to your vids...”this room is 4 hours behind the other one....”


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Can you fit the other 259 in your new room?
> 
> Lookin forward to your vids*...”this room is 4 hours* behind the other one....”


Hahahahaha


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Can you fit the other 259 in your new room?
> 
> Lookin forward to your vids...”this room is 4 hours behind the other one....”


Ha! I better get a whole lot faster at this shyte then. That's just the push I need to do them though. My daughter wants to get involved with me by being my camera girl.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Can you fit the other 259 in your new room?
> 
> Lookin forward to your vids...”this room is 4 hours behind the other one....”


And LMMFAO! 259 plants!! Pfffffffftttt

The new room can maybe do 6 the way I'm growing them.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Man I just use this el cheapo flora series shit with supplementary armor si for silicates and cal mag because 80ppm at the tap ain't phat enough for me.


You just follow their feeding charts on the box?


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Man I just use this el cheapo flora series shit with supplementary armor si for silicates and cal mag because 80ppm at the tap ain't phat enough for me.


So I’m reading correct your tap is in the 80s ppm? What’s your ppms top out in early veg and late veg ?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Ha! I better get a whole lot faster at this shyte then. That's just the push I need to do them though. My daughter wants to get involved with me by being my camera girl.


You got some defol comin up...


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You got some defol comin up...


Yes, 10 days away. They're already looking like 70s bush girls. There won't be tan lines when I'm done this time.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 29, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Ha! I better get a whole lot faster at this shyte then. That's just the push I need to do them though. My daughter wants to get involved with me by being my camera girl.


Camera girl is cool as fuck. A+



Smokexbreak said:


> You just follow their feeding charts on the box?


Fuck no. I start off at like a quarter box chart, then I look at my plant and give it what it needs. I rarely give full box dose except on Bloom in mid and late flower. 



iceman2494 said:


> So I’m reading correct your tap is in the 80s ppm? What’s your ppms top out in early veg and late veg ?


Tap is about 80-100 ppm yes. Idk what my ppms top out at, never bothered to measure. I've only had one real bad burn and that was last grow due to using too much micro. My ppms are probably never anywhere near box ppms though. Feeding at those levels would be a waste. I want my plant to feast on what it needs, not what the box says give it. What the box say, woof woof woof woof woof woof...


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Camera girl is cool as fuck. A+
> 
> 
> Fuck no. I start off at like a quarter box chart, then I look at my plant and give it what it needs. I rarely give full box dose except on Bloom in mid and late flower.
> ...


Word that’s what I figured 1/4 strength and work up. My hempys worked the same way. 1/4-1/2 strength until mid-late Flower I was full strength all the way out. From week 5-9


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> technaflora recipe for success....i got this with my supercloset, the stuff worked, so if it ain’t broke....nutes are a necessary evil to me, see my earlier comnents on their importance, imo....
> 
> @Steakbomb used it and switched to something else, you should prob discuss with him...


Yeah I use the Botanicare kind nutes these days. I basically run the "recipe for success" but with a different brand of nutes.

I have it written down somewhere buried in a thread... I'll see if I can dig it up


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

@Or_Gro do you shut you pumps off when PH’ing your reservoir or let the bubbles roar?


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Word that’s what I figured 1/4 strength and work up. My hempys worked the same way. 1/4-1/2 strength until mid-late Flower I was full strength all the way out. From week 5-9


Never given the sister version full strength of the general organics box. I honestly I like the line .


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 29, 2019)

Not sure he ever shuts his pumps down lol


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @Or_Gro do you shut you pumps off when PH’ing your reservoir or let the bubbles roar?


Keep em going


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Figure that save the mixing part .


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Figure that save the mixing part .


I let my shit help me mix ngl. You may not realize it but watch next time you add in clear water. Take your syringe and angle a full blow of dark nutes to the air stone and watch that shit disperse like the wind. Those stones move some water.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Saw that when I test ran the air stone in the bucket . Shit makes a bubble jet . I gotta get the stone to sit on the bottom without the pressure kicking . it around . I think I can rig up a suction cup to hold to the bottom . 5 inch cheap stone can pump . Question to be seen how will it run 3 or 4 5 gal buckets. It’s a 950 gph vivosun pump


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 29, 2019)

Just finished refilling my Rbc bucket. Mgk getting it soon, but pics up in my thread if you guys wanna go see.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

Well I got my reservoirs pH’d to 5.0 I’ll take a PH every 6-8 hours for the next 48 hours to figure out my swing.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Just finished refilling my Rbc bucket. Mgk getting it soon, but pics up in my thread if you guys wanna go see.


Gotta link?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Well I got my reservoirs pH’d to 5.0 I’ll take a PH every 6-8 hours for the next 48 hours to figure out my swing.


What are you gonna do once you figure out the swing? Ph higher to start so it settles where you need it?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @Or_Gro do you shut you pumps off when PH’ing your reservoir or let the bubbles roar?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Not sure he ever shuts his pumps down lol


I shut them down for the holidays....so the grid doesn’t go down....


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> What are you gonna do once you figure out the swing? Ph higher to start so it settles where you need it?


Depends on which direction it swings and how quickly. I’ve just given in to the fact that I’ll have to Check on it when I wake up/come home from work/ before bed. 

Three times a day it’ll keep everything on chekc the entire way out. It’s no biggie to just check ph and alter it. It’s not like I’m mixing a reservoir or feeding by hand daily.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

I like yalls pet Thingies . Took the fam to a festival with a petting zoo ... kangaroo started rubbing his stomach and started goin porno on himself . Man and beast are much alike .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I like yalls pet Thingies . Took the fam to a festival with a petting zoo ... kangaroo started rubbing his stomach and started goin porno on himself . Man and beast are much alike .


awk......ward...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I like yalls pet Thingies . Took the fam to a festival with a petting zoo ... kangaroo started rubbing his stomach and started goin porno on himself . Man and beast are much alike .


I never did that at the zoo...


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> awk......ward...


Says the kid less bro . Shit go to a fuckin zoo . Them animals go full nature . No discovery channel bruh .


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I never did that at the zoo...


Which part . Being the animal eating 1$ food and making best of his time or rubbing your stomach


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Says the kid less bro . Shit go to a fuckin zoo . Them animals go full nature . No discovery channel bruh .


My sons 10 & my daughters 12!! Lmao they’d die laughing.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

then you know your ass would have did a double take .


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> My sons 10 & my daughters 12!! Lmao they’d die laughing.


Facetiming their friends, “wanna see a kangaroos schlong?....”


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

It was supposed to be a damn strawberry picking festival . Except all the strawberries were picked after the 3rd hr of the event . Waste of money ... had a good fucking laugh .


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Facetiming their friends, “wanna see a kangaroos schlong?....”


I bet you already googled one lmao!wrong comparative!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> It was supposed to be a damn strawberry picking festival . Except all the strawberries were picked after the 3rd hr of the event . Waste of money ... had a good fucking laugh .


Saved your back..,,


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Just messing bro .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hey guys, good evening! I was wondering since you all are DWC experts, could you guys give me ideas on reservoirs? I really have no idea about any of that but I wanna do a auto-drip system in the future and might as well see what you pros know!


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 29, 2019)

Going to commit to running one banana hammock DWC but I think to be safe I’m going to run the rest in soil. 

I can safely run in soil with my work schedule without risking losing my entire run. Can hopefully pull off one monster in DWC. If that turns out, I have a second tent I can move her to.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 29, 2019)

Popping

1 cherry Garcia
2 banana hammock
1 purple sunset
1 angry hulk
1 millions of peaches.

The last two are regs. If I get males, no harm. Will kill and continue with my other 4 fems.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

I think there’s a lot of overthinking on this whole DWC thing guys. @Moabfighter @iceman2494 

1) make sure your environments in check
2) make sure all your equipment works
3) make sure you have a light meter for lux
4) get a simple line of nutrients and some cal mag. Something like(General Hydroponics, botanicaire, any hydro nutrient line up.)
5) fill your reservoir up until it fills like 1/4 in of the mesh basket. 
6) start your seeds wait until you see roots coming out of the rapid rooter before dropping them in the mesh basket and hydroton. 
7) put a small layer of hydroton in the basket and insert riot cube with roots dangling into the basket. Fill around the cube with hydroton.
 no nutes until 3rd set of leaves 
9) 3rd set of leaves add nutes in at 1/4 strength.(see what starting PPM is)
10) take PH daily the more times the better
11) every few days check ppm to see if it’s taking more water or nutrients up. 
12) adjust accordingly. 
13) bump nute strength as your plant desires. 

Shits really not as hard as it sounds just gotta be on top of it.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I think there’s a lot of overthinking on this whole DWC thing guys. @Moabfighter @iceman2494
> 
> 1) make sure your environments in check
> 2) make sure all your equipment works
> ...


#5 should be: fill res to 1/2” below net cup...


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Let’s do it !


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Gotta be up in 5 hrs night fellas .


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I think there’s a lot of overthinking on this whole DWC thing guys. @Moabfighter @iceman2494
> 
> 1) make sure your environments in check
> 2) make sure all your equipment works
> ...


Just having never seen it really done is the hard part. If I can see it and get a good feel once I’m doing it right. But it’s getting there. 

Learning correctly the first time is always the advised way to learn. Rather than adjusting later.... trying hard to focus guys.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> #5 should be: fill res to 1/2” below net cup...


What he said

So do you put your roots into the bottom of the basket or put a layer of hydroton between the bottom of the basket and the roots?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Gotta be up in 5 hrs night fellas .


Night sugar!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Popping
> 
> 1 cherry Garcia
> 2 banana hammock
> ...


Don’t over fill that tent again.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 29, 2019)

Awww . Night smoke ! Total bs . Got off 5 hrs ago


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Awww . Night smoke ! Total bs . Got off 5 hrs ago


That’s the life!! Take it easy broski!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Just having never seen it really done is the hard part. If I can see it and get a good feel once I’m doing it right. But it’s getting there.
> 
> Learning correctly the first time is always the advised way to learn. Rather than adjusting later.... trying hard to focus guys.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 29, 2019)

Can you guys show me your res tank setups?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> What he said
> 
> So do you put your roots into the bottom of the basket or put a layer of hydroton between the bottom of the basket and the roots?


Hopefully you get your rr in there before much rootage.

Put a layer hydroton in there, rr on top, fill in sides...nuthin special to do on roots, they know what to do...just don’t break em...


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Hopefully you get your rr in there before much rootage.
> 
> Put a layer hydroton in there, rr on top, fill in sides...nuthin special to do on roots, they know what to do...just don’t break em...


Do you hand water until they hit the reservoir? Or let it happen?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Do you hand water until they hit the reservoir? Or let it happen?


If your bubbler is working and water surface is about 1/2” under cup, they’re on


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> If your bubbler is working and water surface is about 1/2” under cup, they’re on
> 
> View attachment 4325314


 Thank you dude!


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 29, 2019)

My girls put in the overtime! They got about 3 inches of stretch over night. 

This is the point at which I start to sweat... I got a 6 ft ceiling. Right now, they have about 16" to 18" of clearance left... This was a 9 week veg. Their at flower day 5. 

Front right is Jack Herer, back right is Mount Hood Magic, front left is Liberty Haze, back is Peyote Critical. 

No pistils yet. Time to feed.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Can you guys show me your res tank setups?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> My girls put in the overtime! They got about 3 inches of stretch over night.
> 
> This is the point at which I start to sweat... I got a 6 ft ceiling. Right now, they have about 16" to 18" of clearance left... This was a 9 week veg. Their at flower day 5.
> 
> ...


Swirlsville....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Can you guys show me your res tank setups?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Gotta link?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/ibn-growin.985684/page-14


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Hey Clyde, how’s the extraction goin?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

@iceman2494 @Moabfighter man I just dropped two BH beans in water. I’m super disappointed in the way all 6 of the beans in the pack look they are small no stripes one of them is white. They don’t look super viable at all. We will see what happens though. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 29, 2019)

What’s up guys! Sorry I got invited to the movies to go see the new avengers Endgame

Was siiiiiick

Blasting my first pro run of BSO here in about 2 mins. Gunna video tape the process I think. 

Here’s a clip! 






Stay tuned later for more!! (Most likely in the morning)


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 29, 2019)

Same amount of flower as all my other runs. Triple the return! Unbelievable.

The only thing I did different this time was I actually ground up my flower before I put it in the tube instead of just tearing it up 

I think it suited me quite well 

All that came from about 14-18g of flower. 

 

About to start vacuuming


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4325320


So the reservoir is literally just the buckets the plants are sitting in?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 29, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Same amount of flower as all my other runs. Triple the return! Unbelievable.
> 
> The only thing I did different this time was I actually ground up my flower before I put it in the tube instead of just tearing it up
> 
> ...


That looks pretty gnarly Clyde


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> So the reservoir is literally just the buckets the plants are sitting in?


Pretty much... they sit in mesh baskets that sit above the water line. And bubbles from an air stone feed the roots with nute water and oxygen.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Same amount of flower as all my other runs. Triple the return! Unbelievable.
> 
> The only thing I did different this time was I actually ground up my flower before I put it in the tube instead of just tearing it up
> 
> ...


You get to sample it tonite, or is there some dry/cure time involved?


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 29, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Same amount of flower as all my other runs. Triple the return! Unbelievable.
> 
> The only thing I did different this time was I actually ground up my flower before I put it in the tube instead of just tearing it up
> 
> ...


I agree. What is this contraption? How does it do what it does? I have a press but it doesn't come out all thick and gooey like that.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Pretty much... they sit in mesh baskets that sit above the water line. And bubbles from an air stone feed the roots with nute water and oxygen.


So you have to change out those buckets daily?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> So the reservoir is literally just the buckets the plants are sitting in?


In regular dwc, yep; each is a complete individual unit....

Another configuration, is where there’s like a mother reservoir that feeds the buckets, that’s called rwdc....


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> In regular dwc, yep; each is a complete individual unit....
> 
> Anorher configuration, is where there’s like a mother reservoir that feeds the buckets, that’s called rwdc....


Starting to see the connection of dwc and coco grows now. Coco seems easier but I can see why dwc performs better.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> So you have to change out those buckets daily?


No way, just top up the water and check/adjust pH, ppm, water temp, bubbler.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> No way, just top up the water and check/adjust pH, ppm, water temp.


Oh I get ya, do you keep a water heater in each bucket to control temps too?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Oh I get ya, do you keep a water heater in each bucket to control temps too?


Water temp can vary based on conditions. If it is less than 65, aquarium heater could help, if you can control it well. 

There are plenty of people who chill their water, in various ways, so it doesn’t go higher than 72.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

@Moabfighter 

Moabs deez Nuggz


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @Moabfighter
> 
> Moabs deez Nuggz
> View attachment 4325424 View attachment 4325425 View attachment 4325426


Ive seen you guys talk about this strain alot. Did Moab get a deez nugz plant that was seeded and gave out the seeds?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @Moabfighter
> 
> Moabs deez Nuggz
> View attachment 4325424 View attachment 4325425 View attachment 4325426


Beauties!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Ive seen you guys talk about this strain alot. Did Moab get a deez nugz plant that was seeded and gave out the seeds?


Yes he stressed a deez nuggs auto by mephisto to the point of dropping beans. Sent some love around to the homies.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Beauties!


I appreciate that! It’s my first go at DTW coco. And my first successful auto run. Autos are a pain in the ass! 

Crazy part is all I’ve been feeding is 4g’s of megacrop daily simple one part nute. Can’t be mad at it one bit.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I appreciate that! It’s my first go at DTW coco. And my first successful auto run. Autos are a pain in the ass!
> 
> Crazy part is all I’ve been feeding is 4g’s of megacrop daily simple one part nute. Can’t be mad at it one bit.


Really cool looking great Smoke!


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 30, 2019)

They look lovely smoke!


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

@Smokexbreak moab DN is my most symmetrical “prettiest” strain I’ve ever had grown out. 

Glad a handful of you guys are rocking them. There’s a purple Moab deez nugs pheno myself and @ClydeWalters have gotten


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

Yours looks far better than mine ever did lol though wow nice


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 30, 2019)

500 posts later...
 
There have been a couple process tweaks I made since I last updated this sheet, but this is directionally accurate for what I run. If you use this recipe, be ready to be flexible with it - it's more of a set of guidelines than an exact plan to be precisely followed.


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 30, 2019)

My little ones are on their way! Almost doubled size over night 

Forum Stomper and CDLC


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 30, 2019)

@Or_Gro yeah you still have to vacuum purge the BHO out of what he has there. It's still highly flammable at that point. You can test the BHO presence by taking a small piece off the pile and separating it from the family and, in a safe place, test ignition to the chunk. Instant flames means still gotta vacuum longer.

@ClydeWalters saw a similar setup on amazon hodge-podging a couple different kits together (closed loop tube + vac system) - really cool to see your video going through it. Thank you! My wife doesn't want to touch BHO because of the danger. I told her a setup like the one your buddy has is zero-flame, zero ignition.

@ClydeWalters Does it smell like weed? Can I cook it off outside?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @Or_Gro yeah you still have to vacuum purge the BHO out of what he has there. It's still highly flammable at that point. You can test the BHO presence by taking a small piece off the pile and separating it from the family and, in a safe place, test ignition to the chunk. Instant flames means still gotta vacuum longer.
> 
> @ClydeWalters saw a similar setup on amazon hodge-podging a couple different kits together (closed loop tube + vac system) - really cool to see your video going through it. Thank you! My wife doesn't want to touch BHO because of the danger. I told her a setup like the one your buddy has is zero-flame, zero ignition.
> 
> @ClydeWalters Does it smell like weed? Can I cook it off outside?


Are there any terps left after solventing?


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Are there any terps left after solventing?


I believe not a lot, i was reading that people who make their own bho often times add other terps back into it afterwards.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 30, 2019)

Yes!! It worked!!

 

That vacuum is amaaaaazing!!!!


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

I put my beans in wet paper towel into baggies and into a dvd case and set in my tent..... last night.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Yes!! It worked!!
> 
> View attachment 4325562
> 
> That vacuum is amaaaaazing!!!!


Lol damn bro nice. You wanna let me come use that thing next weekend


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Are there any terps left after solventing?


It DOES stink like weed... cooking off outside is risky


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Lol damn bro nice. You wanna let me come use that thing next weekend


Next weekend it’s actually being used at the guys wedding lmao

Huge Stoner wedding  

But sometime yes!!


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Lol damn bro nice. You wanna let me come use that thing next weekend


i'll be over this weekend, i'll bring a couple pounds with me haha



ClydeWalters said:


> It DOES stink like weed... cooking off outside is risky


Good to know... if i ever do BHO I'll put a hood over it and suck it into my 4" carbon filter I don't use anymore lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @iceman2494 @Moabfighter man I just dropped two BH beans in water. I’m super disappointed in the way all 6 of the beans in the pack look they are small no stripes one of them is white. They don’t look super viable at all. We will see what happens though. Fingers crossed.


Noticed this yesterday too . The skunk hero’s looked larger


----------



## Rongoa-tane (Apr 30, 2019)

Churr,, what up farmers,,I'm new to this site.. what a massive idea it is to do a comparison.. its keeping the community involved in well what we all love to do..awesome stuff growers.. il follow this movement. Be awesome to know who gets highest yield and what method they used to get it.. well r.i.u. growers. Chuŕr.


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 30, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Look what Clyde just got!!
> 
> View attachment 4325027
> 
> ...


Thought you didn't like shatter?


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> This one works, too:
> View attachment 4325048
> 
> 
> ...


We need to borrow that lol


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

Beans don’t look good. Best ones are cherry Garcia dark. But we will see


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 30, 2019)

White Widow XXL - Dinafem

 


 

 

Enjoy ^_^


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

Banana hammock look terrible. One or two has like half a stripe. 

Not gonna count on germ issues but if we all have them..... we’ll se. hope for the best.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

They are all pretty tiny .


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 30, 2019)

Sams Crack - Mephisto Genetics (unreleased)


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 30, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Sams Crack - Mephisto Genetics (unreleased)
> 
> View attachment 4325607 View attachment 4325608


what's the age on her Clyde?


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Are there any terps left after solventing?


I have the terpyest rosin ive found yet. Even my LOS grower buddy I just met, who gave me that vacuum... his stuff wasn’t as flavorful as my Ripleys OG rosin... but his was much smoother I think

Just a note. 
Plenty of terps after solventing


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I think changing weekly is bullsh!t, bigass waste.
> 
> Unless i have lockout or infection i go thru whole veg without swapping out nute soup...but i’m on it like flies on stink.
> 
> ...


I think that's exactly what @s2c was trying to prove with the masterblend. To many people Gerry hung up in nutes and labels.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> We need to borrow that lol


6 of us went in on it....


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> White Widow XXL - Dinafem
> 
> View attachment 4325601
> 
> ...


Saweeet!


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Sams Crack - Mephisto Genetics (unreleased)
> 
> View attachment 4325607 View attachment 4325608


Frrrrrrrosty!!!


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> James bean co carries tga


Every subcool seed I have popped has been male. Even the vortex I showed you guys. Damn


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Apr 30, 2019)

@ClydeWalters What kind of Butane are you running that herb with?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> Every subcool seed I have popped has been male. Even the vortex I showed you guys. Damn


Buy a lotto ticket, you’re due...


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 30, 2019)

Anybody looked at or ran exotic genetix? They have some awesome looking thought... 

Maybe... just maybe...

Once we get done with Exodus.


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Fucking pissed. Let’s spend more money on another PH meter yay





Or_Gro said:


> Can you get 28 free beans with a pH meter purchase?


 LOL


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Buy a lotto ticket, you’re due...


You popped all the FEMs lol


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4325228


Yeah bro, was a beast of a plant for sure. I just harvested the sister to that one last night. I know I told everyone I was doing it a few days ago. I started and shit came up and didnt have a chance to finish till last night. I'll post pics in a bit. Was my attempt at OGs scrogline, with absolutely no larf..lol


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You just follow their feeding charts on the box?





Ibn Vapin said:


> Camera girl is cool as fuck. A+
> 
> 
> Fuck no. I start off at like a quarter box chart, then I look at my plant and give it what it needs. I rarely give full box dose except on Bloom in mid and late flower.
> ...


Your ppm is the same as mine out the tap. Prolly cuz we on the same water table


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 30, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> Your ppm is the same as mine out the tap. Prolly cuz we on the same water table


where you guys based out of? Oregon?


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 30, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Sams Crack - Mephisto Genetics (unreleased)
> 
> View attachment 4325607 View attachment 4325608


how far along is this @ClydeWalters ?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

Is this the masterblend I need?

https://www.amazon.com/MASTERBLEND-4-18-38-Complete-Combo-Fertilizer/dp/B072F2BL9D/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?keywords=masterblend&qid=1556638170&s=gateway&sr=8-1


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

@Smokexbreak you popped the other night yeah? Any luck?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> You popped all the FEMs lol


Sh!t, that sucks!

I absolutely hate regs!!!


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Is this the masterblend I need?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/MASTERBLEND-4-18-38-Complete-Combo-Fertilizer/dp/B072F2BL9D/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?keywords=masterblend&qid=1556638170&s=gateway&sr=8-1


Yeah man that's it


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 30, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> where you guys based out of? Oregon?


East coast for me


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 30, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> @ClydeWalters What kind of Butane are you running that herb with?


Think he's using the good shit now.


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 30, 2019)

So this is what im waiting on, as of today they standing 35.5inch tall, some colas slightly more but not by much..

Flipped 21 days ago, showed first pistil on 20th april.

Those trunks are an inch and half think, bursting the peat pellet jiffy i planted them in from clone.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 30, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> where you guys based out of? Oregon?


Me and Or_Gro are in Oregon.


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 30, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> Yeah man that's it


You using masterblend now?


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 30, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> how far along is this @ClydeWalters ?


A little over 60 days


----------



## Steakbomb (Apr 30, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> where you guys based out of? Oregon?


Massachusetts here


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 30, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Me and Or_Gro are in Oregon.


Or_eGrown


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 30, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> You using masterblend now?


Yes and I have to say I love it.

It's perfect for cannabis. You dont have as much control as some 3 part nutes lines but that's ok cuz it meets the needs of cannabis rather well. 

I have been following @s2c's feeding schedule and haven't had a problem thus far. As already mentioned dissolving in warm water helps a lot. It's all water soluble, just takes longer to dissolve in cold water.


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 30, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> Yes and I have to say I love it.
> 
> It's perfect for cannabis. You dont have as much control as some 3 part nutes lines but that's ok cuz it meets the needs of cannabis rather well.
> 
> I have been following @s2c's feeding schedule and haven't had a problem thus far. As already mentioned dissolving in warm water helps a lot. It's all water soluble, just takes longer to dissolve in cold water.


do you have his feeding schedule? He sent it to me about 5 months ago and i can't find it lol.

I'm still using canna nutes with my canna coco, but some of that shit is too expensive (looking at you canna BOOST)


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 30, 2019)

Is there any reason that I should not transplant autos, other than the worry of shocking them?

They'll get transplanted before they have a chance to fill the cup with roots and I'm not worried about shock. 

Just wondering before I pop these.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Is there any reason that I should not transplant autos, other than the worry of shocking them?
> 
> They'll get transplanted before they have a chance to fill the cup with roots and I'm not worried about shock.
> 
> Just wondering before I pop these.


Could trigger them to start flowering


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 30, 2019)

Yes I have it. I've measured out so much shit I have it memorized lol

Do you want it?


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 30, 2019)

White Widow xxl super thick cold

White widow is a light-medium feeder btw. She can’t take more than 1100ppm I’ve found.

My Sams Crack can handle 1500ppm with just light tip burn starting. Very very light


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Is there any reason that I should not transplant autos, other than the worry of shocking them?
> 
> They'll get transplanted before they have a chance to fill the cup with roots and I'm not worried about shock.
> 
> Just wondering before I pop these.


"To avoid any complications during their grow cycle, cultivators are generally advised to plant their autoflowering seeds in a container they plan to use through to harvest time. However, it is possible to repot an autoflower, as long as you're gentle and careful."

https://www.royalqueenseeds.com/content/142-9-myths-surrounding-autoflowering-strains


----------



## Hom3grown0815 (Apr 30, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> Yes I have it. I've measured out so much shit I have it memorized lol
> 
> Do you want it?


I also use flower fuel with it in flower. Love that shit too.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

Autos perform better in one gallons than three gallons


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Autos perform better in one gallons than three gallons


I can agree 100 percent


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

Hydro store better be open or I’m fucked


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

Since small water easier to control. I’m going to start my DWC in a one gallon n rigged bucket or some sort. If i can find something to pop my 5gallon metpot lid into I’ll just do that for now. 


Or just do 5 gallon bucket start to finish. Idk.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Hydro store better be open or I’m fucked


No doubt. 

Get everything you need the first time. Double check on here. I remember Clyde turned around three times once I think lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

Have everything I need except ph up/down and rr . I’ll do nutes later since I won’t need for a few .you guys get all these samples . This lady doesn’t give out shit ... oh wait I got a order guide she uses . If I wanted anything she can order it for me ...


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 30, 2019)

Hom3grown0815 said:


> Yes I have it. I've measured out so much shit I have it memorized lol
> 
> Do you want it?


yes please!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks for the input guys. Popping now.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

If they have the 15 dollar jar of fox farms cha Ching consider getting it man. My buds that got it and buds that didn’t are night and day frostier. Greasier.


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Is there any reason that I should not transplant autos, other than the worry of shocking them?
> 
> They'll get transplanted before they have a chance to fill the cup with roots and I'm not worried about shock.
> 
> Just wondering before I pop these.


Just have to do it carefully. I start out in 0.3 gallon airpots and then transfer them up to 3 gallon airpots. 

I disagree with the previous statement that autos work better in 1 gallon vs 3 gallon. All 6 of my autos in my last grow had completely filled their rootballs into the 3 gallon airpots. I was double feeding daily. Pulled in 17 ounces off 4 autos and put the other 2 straight through dry ice.

I don't know if they would take advantage of a 5 gallon airpot's size in the time it takes for them to reach maturity, however.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

Hmmm interesting. I’ve ran autos I guess 4 times. Once in three gallons. Three times in one gallons. The one gallons always produced 200-300% more. 

May just be me tho


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> If they have the 15 dollar jar of fox farms cha Ching consider getting it man. My buds that got it and buds that didn’t are night and day frostier. Greasier.


Fuck yeah dude! Those 3 solubles rocked my girls hard last grow and I'm using them again this grow.

Start with Open Sesame a few weeks before flower. Move to Beastie Bloomz for a few weeks in the middle and them to Cha Ching from about week 7 until you flush. No need to go over the 1/4 tsp recommended every other water.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

My avatar photo is one autoflower in a one gallon that produced 4.5 onions


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 30, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Fuck yeah dude! Those 3 solubles rocked my girls hard last grow and I'm using them again this grow.
> 
> Start with Open Sesame a few weeks before flower. Move to Beastie Bloomz for a few weeks 8n the middle and them to Cha Ching from about week 7 until you flush. No need to go over the 1/4 tsp recommended every other water.


And, flush every few weeks


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

I know you got airstone iceman but consider a three dollar medium round one. They’ll sit on the bottom


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> My avatar photo is one autoflower in a one gallon that produced 4.5 onions


I like onions! Lol


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> My avatar photo is one autoflower in a one gallon that produced 4.5 onions


those are solid numbers, understandably why you would make that statement! My best of the 3 gallon autos put out 7.25 oz.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> If they have the 15 dollar jar of fox farms cha Ching consider getting it man. My buds that got it and buds that didn’t are night and day frostier. Greasier.


I use flower fuel . You don’t need much . When I first started I wanted to run ff line .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 30, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Just have to do it carefully. I start out in 0.3 gallon airpots and then transfer them up to 3 gallon airpots.
> 
> I disagree with the previous statement that autos work better in 1 gallon vs 3 gallon. All 6 of my autos in my last grow had completely filled their rootballs into the 3 gallon airpots. I was double feeding daily. Pulled in 17 ounces off 4 autos and put the other 2 straight through dry ice.
> 
> I don't know if they would take advantage of a 5 gallon airpot's size in the time it takes for them to reach maturity, however.


I'm planning on going solo cup hempy to 3 gallon hempy.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> those are solid numbers, understandably why you would make that statement! My best of the 3 gallon autos put out 7.25 oz.


Autos seemed to be a lot of luck though honestly man. Never had “consistent” results.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

Grew this auto in a 2 gal pot in a cardboard box under a single 288 . She got a frazzled from the heat.


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Autos seemed to be a lot of luck though honestly man. Never had “consistent” results.


yeah i'll be happy to go back to photoperiods and mainlining photoperiods after all these mephisto seeds are gone. Hell, I may even trade some of them away to get more photoperiods again lol..


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 30, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah i'll be happy to go back to photoperiods and mainlining photoperiods after all these mephisto seeds are gone. Hell, I may even trade some of them away to get more photoperiods again lol..


the weirdest thing so far has been some of the plants were more ruderalis than cannabis... tiny little nipple colas... those were the 2 i dusted.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Me and Or_Gro are in Oregon.


So is @WeedSexWeightsShakes who you may have met on gc...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> Or_eGrown


Really? Valley w or rr, high chaparral, ranchland, portlandia, coast?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

You didn’t get ph up/down iceman?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

I hate when I buy the wrong shit. Like that huge tote. Maybe I can use it as a cloner or something..


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Since small water easier to control. I’m going to start my DWC in a one gallon n rigged bucket or some sort. If i can find something to pop my 5gallon metpot lid into I’ll just do that for now.
> 
> 
> Or just do 5 gallon bucket start to finish. Idk.


Do it man....the keys to success are have all your lids drilled for that netcup, pull plant out before roots too big...you’re golden...


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I like onions! Lol


Those walla wallas....mmmm


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah i'll be happy to go back to photoperiods and mainlining photoperiods after all these mephisto seeds are gone. Hell, I may even trade some of them away to get more photoperiods again lol..


Join the big boys?


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You didn’t get ph up/down iceman?


I’m out of all that and have hardly any cal mag . Of course sign says open and then another sign that says running errands . So I’m fucked .


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

This is y I support amazon . 2 days in a row door is locked . At least today she had the mid leading sign on the door


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

Now don’t be autobigots....some of us big boys can grow small plants too....day 56

6x96
 

8x288
 

Click on the bottom grow on my signature (turn phone sideways) for closeups of the buddage


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m out of all that and have hardly any cal mag . Of course sign says open and then another sign that says running errands . So I’m fucked .


Wait around.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

Lemon juice. Ph down. Baking soda ph up.....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m out of all that and have hardly any cal mag . Of course sign says open and then another sign that says running errands . So I’m fucked .


Never. Vinegar for ph down and baking soda for ph up. Calmag you can use plain coffee.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Do it man....the keys to success are have all your lids drilled for that netcup, pull plant out before roots too big...you’re golden...


Awesome man thanks


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Never. Vinegar for ph down and baking soda for ph up. Calmag you can use plain coffee.


Calmag coffee.... whaaaa??? I’m curious. Need cal mag. Building up a large amazon cart........


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Never. Vinegar for ph down and baking soda for ph up. Calmag you can use plain coffee.


Pee for nitrogen...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Calmag coffee.... whaaaa??? I’m curious. Need cal mag. Building up a large amazon cart........


Coffee has nitrogen, calcium and magnesium. I usually just use the grounds, but a cup of diluted coffee works too.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Pee for nitrogen...


Coffee has that too lol. 10/1 ratio of water to urine and you're golden.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Coffee has that too lol. 10/1 ratio of water to urine and you're golden.


Lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Wait around.


Can’t . Idk when they’ll be back . Number keeps ringing busy .


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Coffee has nitrogen, calcium and magnesium. I usually just use the grounds, but a cup of diluted coffee works too.


How much nitrogen?

What I’m asking is can it be used strictly as a cal/mag supplement without achieving n tox or?

Wtf am I saying. I’ll just buy a fuckin bottle of calmag


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Can’t . Idk when they’ll be back . Number keeps ringing busy .


Totallyf#ckinsucks!


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Never. Vinegar for ph down and baking soda for ph up. Calmag you can use plain coffee.


I recently made some liquid calcium with white vinegar and eggs shells. My plants seem to like it. I'm moving away from Cal-Mag due the additional salt because I use RO water and need it every drink I give them. I like using Epsom for magnesium instead since I can give it just once every 4 weeks or so. Although, I've been eyeballing coffee for the same.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> How much nitrogen?
> 
> What I’m asking is can it be used strictly as a cal/mag supplement without achieving n tox or?
> 
> Wtf am I saying. I’ll just buy a fuckin bottle of calmag


I wouldn't use it strictly as a calmag supplement. Just saying, in a pinch it'll work just fine.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 30, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I recently made some liquid calcium with white vinegar and eggs shells. My plants seem to like it. I'm moving away from Cal-Mag due the additional salt because I use RO water and need it every drink I give them. I like using Epsom for magnesium instead since I can give it just once every 4 weeks or so. Although, I've been eyeballing coffee for the same.


I use eggshells and coffee grounds for my calmag supplement. Don't even use Epsom salts. 

I use what I have available because I grow organic and I'm a cheap ass motherfucker, though my wife prefers the term "thrifty" lol.

So far, eggshells and coffee grounds haven't done me wrong though.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Apr 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I use eggshells and coffee grounds for my calmag supplement. Don't even use Epsom salts.
> 
> I use what I have available because I grow organic and I'm a cheap ass motherfucker, though my wife prefers the term "thrifty" lol.
> 
> So far, eggshells and coffee grounds haven't done me wrong though.


Lol, thrifty motherfucker! 

I drink a lot of coffee. How do you prepare it for use in your grow?


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I hate when I buy the wrong shit. Like that huge tote. Maybe I can use it as a cloner or something..


i have an extra tote i use to mix my coco and perlite, maybe that? Or storage for when people come over and you gotta hide it all LOL (i've been there a dozen times or so..)


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

So bh cracked and started tap root so far . No rr to put it in . So I just put both seeds in a zip lock with paper towel . Hopefully I can see if i can get there tomorrow.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 30, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, thrifty motherfucker!
> 
> I drink a lot of coffee. How do you prepare it for use in your grow?


I use 2 cartons of eggshells to 1/4 cup of used coffee grounds and run them through the blender until it's all a fine mixture. Looks like chicken shit lol. 

I mulch it in under the top layer, but you can brew a tea too if you want. I've done it both ways but the mulch only needs to be done once a month and I have compost and manure tea in my brewing buckets, so it saves me from having to add another brewing bucket just for that.


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Join the big boys?


Everyone's like: "autos suck they're so tiny EXCEPT for mephisto!" 

Next thing I know, it's Christmas, and everyone's buying up meph seeds, even moab and clyde here if i remember right. Isn't that how we started all this? a mephisto test seed sam's crack comparative grow ..

got swept up in the hype - clyde's my hype-man.

i do like that they finish almost a full 30-40 days sooner or even 2 months sooner than photoperiods (my sam's crack finished on day 76 and gave up 3 zips - 3 zips in 2.5 months is pretty rad!)

but yeah, soon as they're gone i'll go 'rejoin the big boys'


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Coffee has that too lol. 10/1 ratio of water to urine and you're golden.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Everyone's like: "autos suck they're so tiny EXCEPT for mephisto!"
> 
> Next thing I know, it's Christmas, and everyone's buying up meph seeds, even moab and clyde here if i remember right. Isn't that how we started all this? a mephisto test seed sam's crack comparative grow ..
> 
> ...


I still have around 15 meph seeds . Did 9 autos . Had my share of fun . Time for a photo run this go around .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So bh cracked and started tap root so far . No rr to put it in . So I just put both seeds in a zip lock with paper towel . Hopefully I can see if i can get there tomorrow.


It's always good to have a brick of coco on hand for these moments.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's always good to have a brick of coco on hand for these moments.


Damn right . All I have on hand is a had full of perlite . Any of you other guys get your seeds to pop ?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So bh cracked and started tap root so far . No rr to put it in . So I just put both seeds in a zip lock with paper towel . Hopefully I can see if i can get there tomorrow.


I’m using them jiffy things from Walmart man.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I still have around 15 meph seeds . Did 9 autos . Had my share of fun . Time for a photo run this go around .


Same. Sitting on a handful of Mephisto beans myself.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

Would thisbget the job done for a PH controller?

I know you get what you pay for. But I’m just trying to keep steady Ph. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Would thisbget the job done for a PH controller?
> 
> I know you get what you pay for. But I’m just trying to keep steady Ph. Nothing more nothing less.
> 
> View attachment 4325821


I don't know anything about that, but your ph might not be bad. Did you ever get a new meter and retest?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't know anything about that, but your ph might not be bad. Did you ever get a new meter and retest?


Not yet. I’m going to my buddies after work to pick one up from him. Gonna give him 20 bucks for it. Rather do that than pay ten bucks and wait on shipping. 

My PH may be ok. But the swing/my work hours worry me


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Not yet. I’m going to my buddies after work to pick one up from him. Gonna give him 20 bucks for it. Rather do that than pay ten bucks and wait on shipping.
> 
> My PH may be ok. But the swing/my work hours worry me


It won't swing that much once you're set up. Your water will stabilize and once you have roots in the water, they'll adjust the ph a little by themselves. 

In my opinion, the best way to learn isn't through automation, but hands on. I feel your pain on just wanting it done, hell I think we all do, but what's going to make YOU a better grower?


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

Should have grabbed the jiffy thing but I’ll just grab some rr HOPEFULLY tomorrow. 2 questions. Do I want my net pots slightly above the water or do I want the bottom slightly submerged? I know it’ll wick up from the splashing of the bubbles . Just not sure on water lvl . Second . Ph not huge problem as of now but the ph range do I want it to be 6.1 or 5.7 range ?


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Everyone's like: "autos suck they're so tiny EXCEPT for mephisto!"
> 
> Next thing I know, it's Christmas, and everyone's buying up meph seeds, even moab and clyde here if i remember right. Isn't that how we started all this? a mephisto test seed sam's crack comparative grow ..
> 
> ...


Course, just messin w you guys, cept on the small plants part...i bet mine are shorter than anything you guys have harvested....lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Should have grabbed the jiffy thing but I’ll just grab some rr HOPEFULLY tomorrow. 2 questions. Do I want my net pots slightly above the water or do I want the bottom slightly submerged? I know it’ll wick up from the splashing of the bubbles . Just not sure on water lvl . Second . Ph not huge problem as of now but the ph range do I want it to be 6.1 or 5.7 range ?


I like it about 1/2" under the net pots and I like the ph to fluctuate between 5.6-6.2. 

My 2 cents.


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I like it about 1/2" under the net pots and I like the ph to fluctuate between 5.6-6.2.
> 
> My 2 cents.


Goodness, imo


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Goodness, imo


Got the bubble cloner set up with fresh cuts and I'm coming back at the hydro hard... 1 bucket lol. 

All my equipment still works, did have to get new airline though. Old shit was dry rotted.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It won't swing that much once you're set up. Your water will stabilize and once you have roots in the water, they'll adjust the ph a little by themselves.
> 
> In my opinion, the best way to learn isn't through automation, but hands on. I feel your pain on just wanting it done, hell I think we all do, but what's going to make YOU a better grower?


True man I feel ya. Just hate the state I’m in not much time/ability to do much playing around without getting results :/


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

You say you had a BH tail @iceman2494 ? When did you germ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

So should I ph it to 6.1 and let it drop to 5.6 and then boost it back to 6.1 . When roots hit i check ppm to see if ate? As for net pot I have the bottom a half inch submerged. Inside pot little bit of hydrotron rapid rooter on top of hydrotron and let it wick up to the rr . That it in a nut shell ? Think I’ll use gh flora series. Seems simple .


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So should I ph it to 6.1 and let it drop to 5.6 and then boost it back to 6.1 . When roots hit i check ppm to see if ate? As for net pot I have the bottom a half inch submerged. Inside pot little bit of hydrotron rapid rooter on top of hydrotron and let it wick up to the rr . That it in a nut shell ? Think I’ll use gh flora series. Seems simple .


My plan is to set my cube thing right in the middle. Empty basket. And gently layer hydroton around that. Leaving the basket 80% empty until the plant stretches and I’ll fill in as she grows. 

If you set your basket in your bucket and turn pump on. Increase water level until you see little drops of water exploding up into your net slits.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You say you had a BH tail @iceman2494 ? When did you germ?


Dropped in cup of water yesterday. Came home to seeing cracked and tail starting to come out of side .


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Dropped in cup of water yesterday. Came home to seeing cracked and tail starting to come out of side .


Awesome man


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

That’s the easy part . So fuckin tired . Been up since 2:30 this morning . Think I got 4 hrs at best of sleep . I want to hook up the two buckets with water and all . So fuckin tired and kind blah without having everything.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So should I ph it to 6.1 and let it drop to 5.6 and then boost it back to 6.1 . When roots hit i check ppm to see if ate? As for net pot I have the bottom a half inch submerged. Inside pot little bit of hydrotron rapid rooter on top of hydrotron and let it wick up to the rr . That it in a nut shell ? Think I’ll use gh flora series. Seems simple .


Just keep it in between your 5.6-6.1 any way you want. Stay in that zone.

Realistically, you should check ppm every time you check ph, just so you can see what's what and make sure you're not growing algae.

I would put the water level a half inch below the cup, just so they stretch down to it and you aren't drowning them in your rapid rooter. The way you have it will probably work, just preference I guess.

I've used the flora trio. They work fine.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

Excited to be doing this DWC with you @iceman2494 i think we will be able to bounce off each other and work the kinks out.


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Course, just messin w you guys, cept on the small plants part...i bet mine are shorter than anything you guys have harvested....lol


Small or not, those are both one hell of a presentation.

So which is doing better? The 288s or the 96s?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

Anyone have a couple QBs they’d wanna come off of for a reasonable price?


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Just keep it in between your 5.6-6.1 any way you want. Stay in that zone.
> 
> Realistically, you should check ppm every time you check ph, just so you can see what's what and make sure you're not growing algae.
> 
> ...


I’ll go with the 1/2 inch bellow net cup . That pump push’s man . Do I add a tad of hydrotron on bottom of net pot and rr on top of hydrotron and fill in like moab ?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

Who’s in. 

Me
Smoke
Ice
Soil2coco

Who else?


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Excited to be doing this DWC with you @iceman2494 i think we will be able to bounce off each other and work the kinks out.


Very excited. Glad y’all pushed me to give it a go . Think we will do just fine with the guidance of our buds .


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

Bigolenugs


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

lol gave 2 samples of the sams crack out to friends . Didn’t say “hey I grew this” . Both are now asking for more . Guess it is like crack .


----------



## Or_Gro (Apr 30, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Small or not, those are both one hell of a presentation.
> 
> So which is doing better? The 288s or the 96s?


96s bigger & faster devel, 288s more buds & uniform as all getout, bet potency is same (ive had mothers and sisters grown under 96, very strong; had a piece outta 288 tent, just as good), buds hard under both, yield will be close...

You can’t lose with either light....


----------



## ClydeWalters (Apr 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> 96s bigger & faster devel, 288s more buds & uniform as all getout, bet potency is same (ive had mothers and sisters grown under 96, very strong; had a piece outta 288 tent, just as good), buds hard under both, yield will be close...
> 
> You can’t lose with either light....


Makes me want to mix the 2 somehow..

Hrmmm....


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> @Smokexbreak you popped the other night yeah? Any luck?


Just dropped them in water last night


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Damn right . All I have on hand is a had full of perlite . Any of you other guys get your seeds to pop ?


Putting mine in paper towels in a few hours


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

Still going hempy on them ?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Still going hempy on them ?


I dropped 2 banana hammock and 5 aurora Indicas. I’m going to run 2 DWC buckets and everything else in hempys. So if I get both BH to crack I’ll put one in hempy and one in DWC. If just one germs I’ll put it in hempy.

Big Steve and homegrown will Be In if one of these two germ. Once I’ve got one Germinates I’m sending them both the other 4 from my pack.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll go with the 1/2 inch bellow net cup . That pump push’s man . Do I add a tad of hydrotron on bottom of net pot and rr on top of hydrotron and fill in like moab ?


Doesnt really matter either way. I always used small net cups (3"), so I just put the roots in the cup and filled it with lava rock.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

ill have it all going tomorrow def . I’ll take a drive if I have to .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

Here’s my Ph swing over the last 24 hours or so.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Here’s my Ph swing over the last 24 hours or so.
> 
> View attachment 4325884


Is that plain water with air rolling?


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Here’s my Ph swing over the last 24 hours or so.
> 
> View attachment 4325884


Is one dwc and other hempy ?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Is that plain water with air rolling?


RO water with airstones rolling.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Is one dwc and other hempy ?


No it’s the two different tubs I’ve got set up. Honestly idk why there’s a difference in the two’s numbers it’s the exact same water. I was using the tubs to store vermiculite and perlite so there was a weird rainbow film on the one the vermiculite was in. I washed both tubs with bleach water before I started these tests. Only difference in variables was what was stored in the prior.


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No it’s the two different tubs I’ve got set up. Honestly idk why there’s a difference in the two’s numbers it’s the exact same water. I was using the tubs to store vermiculite and perlite so there was a weird rainbow film on the one the vermiculite was in. I washed both tubs with bleach water before I started these tests. Only difference in variables was what was stored in the prior.


Is bleach the right chemical for that? Arent you supposed to use hydrogen peroxide?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

Angry hulk and purple sunset have cracked and pushing tails out!!!! Wow! Record fastest germ ever.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No it’s the two different tubs I’ve got set up. Honestly idk why there’s a difference in the two’s numbers it’s the exact same water. I was using the tubs to store vermiculite and perlite so there was a weird rainbow film on the one the vermiculite was in. I washed both tubs with bleach water before I started these tests. Only difference in variables was what was stored in the prior.


Did you add ph down?


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Angry hulk and purple sunset have cracked and pushing tails out!!!! Wow! Record fastest germ ever.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

Looking forward to the AI @Smokexbreak


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Angry hulk and purple sunset have cracked and pushing tails out!!!! Wow! Record fastest germ ever.


What was your germ technique? Did you soak in h2o then to paper towels or go straight into paper towels?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 30, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Is bleach the right chemical for that? Arent you supposed to use hydrogen peroxide?


Depends on who you ask lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Is bleach the right chemical for that? Arent you supposed to use hydrogen peroxide?


Idk honestly but I rinsed really well and let it dry before adding my h20.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Looking forward to the AI @Smokexbreak


If those don’t make it by Thursday I’ll send them again. Shoulda been there already I’d think.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Did you add ph down?


Down and up until I found 5.0 could be the amount of each in the different tubs.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> If those don’t make it by Thursday I’ll send them again. Shoulda been there already I’d think.


You’re good man.

Always sketchy if they don’t make it though :/ worries me. 


@Soil2Coco yours went out today btw


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You’re good man.
> 
> Always sketchy if they don’t make it though :/ worries me.
> 
> ...


I share your paranoia, but hopefully they got bigger fish to fry than some 'farmers' sharing seeds hehe


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Down and up until I found 5.0 could be the amount of each in the different tubs.


That's definitely what it is. 

Decent swing though. It'll tighten up when you get plants in it.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You’re good man.
> 
> Always sketchy if they don’t make it though :/ worries me.
> 
> ...


Ya Idk either problem isn’t there’s no return address lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> I share your paranoia, but hopefully they got bigger fish to fry than some 'farmers' sharing seeds hehe


I’d hope. 

That’s about all I can do is hope.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’d hope.
> 
> That’s about all I can do is hope.


Seeds aren't illegal anyway. Just the cultivation part.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's definitely what it is.
> 
> Decent swing though. It'll tighten up when you get plants in it.


I’ll be checking on it 3 times a day minimum so shouldn’t be too much of an issue. 

6am 
4-6pm
And 10-11pm 

Largest period of time that’ll go by is between bed and wake up. No more than 6-8 hours though.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

@Moabfighter how’d you germ those things?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You’re good man.
> 
> Always sketchy if they don’t make it though :/ worries me.
> 
> ...


This too always worries me but ive traded beans quite a few times never had any issues. Best one so far is taking the ink out of a pen throw the beans in cap it good to go


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 30, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> This too always worries me but ive traded beans quite a few times never had any issues. Best one so far is taking the ink out of a pen throw the beans in cap it good to go


Oh boy a ballpoint pen! Exactly what I ordered from shamazon!


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @Moabfighter how’d you germ those things?


Put them in a moist paper towel. Put in bags. Put bags in dvd case. Wrapped dvd case in a shirt. Set on top of mars hydro ts1000 thing. Got a little warm but hell its working.

Didn’t even soak.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

Ever notice those holes in cardboard? Cut a little square. Stick qtip cotton in, stick beans in holes, fill with cotton. Label where they are.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Put them in a moist paper towel. Put in bags. Put bags in dvd case. Wrapped dvd case in a shirt. Set on top of mars hydro ts1000 thing. Got a little warm but hell its working.
> 
> Didn’t even soak.


I just emailed seeds here now about how shitty these seeds looked in the pack they have a 100% satisfaction guarantee so hopefully they replace these or something.


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Angry hulk and purple sunset have cracked and pushing tails out!!!! Wow! Record fastest germ ever.


When did you drop them? Could of only been yesterday earliest right?


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

My bh popped in a cup of reg tap water in a cup . My norm way is cup of water and then paper towel in a zip bag with some air so it’s a pocket green house on top of a 132 . Usually takes a day .


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

From time I checked (6pm today) from time I put in towels (after 6pm yesterday) I think it was before bed around 10 but could be wrong.

Anyway. 1/3rd my beans cracked overnight.

I’ll take it.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I just emailed seeds here now about how shitty these seeds looked in the pack they have a 100% satisfaction guarantee so hopefully they replace these or something.


Let me know how that goes. (Edit holy fuck that sounds mean! I literally just mean like follow up, curious on the “guarantee”

I want to complain on seed quality appearance but so far they’re popping and I got hella freebies so can’t bitch much

Have you potentially considered their, patent pending, alpha fem method possibly changing the appearance of the seeds?

I’ve never seen seeds that look like this. They don’t look “unviable”. Appear firm and nice seeds. Just look very different. But there germinating so far.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

Shiz yea . Was kinda iffy on the tiny ass size . Seems like it soaked up water and bulked up . Let’s hope I don’t cook this bean waiting on rr .


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> From time I checked (6pm today) from time I put in towels (after 6pm yesterday) I think it was before bed around 10 but could be wrong.
> 
> Anyway. 1/3rd my beans cracked overnight.
> 
> I’ll take it.


How many are you doing dwc?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How many are you doing dwc?


One for now.

If I can go two weeks on it without any major hangups after I root I’ll yransplant everything else. Not everything. But a few. 

Excited to do some large soil pots.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

Pro mix and ALOTTTAAAA perlite has never done me wrong.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

Thought same way . Did 1 and 1 . Space reason mostly.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Pro mix and ALOTTTAAAA perlite has never done me wrong.


That’s my comfort zone(soil) . I Can’t pass up the opportunity to learn from some really good growers doin dwc.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

Both banana hammock cracked as has cherry Garcia. 

Just waiting on millions of peaches!!

5 for 5 so far!!


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s my comfort zone(soil) . I Can’t pass up the opportunity to learn from some really good growers doin dwc.


Me too man. I was stressing hard over the DWC. I’ll run one or two. To start. I can grow a nugget in soil with my eyes closed. Not med grade maybe whatever. 

But good enough for me to smoke on ALL year, without giving another person a damn dime of my hard earned money. 

My weed is worth a million bucks to me. Because no one else is getting it. No one cares to pay for the effort I put in. Risk. Etc. 

So it’s all for myself. I’m greedy what can I say. I’ll burn down with friends at work but fuck it. Unless they’re giving me 60 bucks for an 8th they can’t have it.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

Couldn’t say it better .


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

2 for 2 browski!


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> 2 for 2 browski!


Hell yeah dogg. Double banana hammock comparative. Fem for sure. I’m stoked man. I think you usually get “cheap” beans as do I. I could be wrong. But this is my first hundred dollar pack and I’m excited as hell about it


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

Purple Moab deez nugs. 

Not a lot but the quality... the self seeded seeds, planted, to get this..... wow. 

PURPS

Not a small taste of purple. Not a little bit of purp. The whole damn thing is purple!!!


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

Yea.. I make big orders but not for one kind of bean . Good look on that site . Crazy you text and talk to a real person for a order . She was cool and shit cec2”mailing days”early. Plus freebie ethos . Worth it . I got 9 beans for 90 bucks. Evens out really .


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

Deez nugs is killer. Notice the structure. Ideally lollipop that bottom shit off and leave the main then first two to three sets of “balls”

Can’t beat it.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Yea.. I make big orders but not for one kind of bean . Good look on that site . Crazy you text and talk to a real person for a order . She was cool and shit cec2”mailing days”early. Plus freebie ethos . Worth it . I got 9 beans for 90 bucks. Evens out really .


Keep an eye on your mail. Save room. 

You got more than 9 beans for 90 bucks.


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

Word up ! ?!


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Word up ! ?!


Word up dog. 


Save room. Make room. Whatever.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

I’m about to put these beans in a paper towel and bag


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

I gotta knock out . Been up since 2:30 am for work . Think I slept 4 hrs past 2 days .


----------



## schmebulock (Apr 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I gotta knock out . Been up since 2:30 am for work . Think I slept 4 hrs past 2 days .


Sleep man sleep!!


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

A Rip of some Colorado cookies (thank you @Jack Vault ) and float on to bed. Duces bros.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

Rock on iceman sleep tight work hard tomorrow. Had a hell of a week myself. Works getting harder but embracing the grind.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m about to put these beans in a paper towel and bag


What were you doing man


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey everyone, just updating my situation for ya, should be receiving my BH bean on friday. Ill start the germ process asap so I can join in on the fun! Good luck everyone! Hope we all get LBS! haha


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Hey everyone, just updating my situation for ya, should be receiving my BH bean on friday. Ill start the germ process asap so I can join in on the fun! Good luck everyone! Hope we all get LBS! haha


Me too man. Me too. This next run is yield oriented. Aka proper lighting, heavy efficient LST, lollipopping, and topping.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Me too man. Me too. This next run is yield oriented. Aka proper lighting, heavy efficient LST, lollipopping, and topping.


Do you have any specific plans on your techniqie for this grow other than dwc? Like mainlining or scrog?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Apr 30, 2019)

Smoking some jackpot auto then off to bed myself. Chopped the jackpot about 3 weeks ago and the whole time it sat in a little tote totally forgot it was needing to be trimmed and jarred! Too much going on to keep up anymore


----------



## iceman2494 (Apr 30, 2019)

Big Steve you in on this ?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Apr 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Big Steve you in on this ?


Yessir


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> What were you doing man


Soaking in a shot glass of RO water. Got a tap root on one of two banana hammocks. Game on fuckers! 

@Moabfighter @iceman2494


----------



## JonathanT (Apr 30, 2019)

So, I won a giveaway on 420. Today a package came with about 250 beans of Crazy Glue, GSC x Gorilla Cookies, Black Rhino, White Rhino x Acapulco Gold, OOG Coco berry. Idk where to start...


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> So, I won a giveaway on 420. Today a package came with about 250 beans of Crazy Glue, GSC x Gorilla Cookies, Black Rhino, White Rhino x Acapulco Gold, OOG Coco berry. Idk where to start...


What the absolute fuck! What giveaway/website? 250 beans?!? Holy fuck!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Apr 30, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> So, I won a giveaway on 420. Today a package came with about 250 beans of Crazy Glue, GSC x Gorilla Cookies, Black Rhino, White Rhino x Acapulco Gold, OOG Coco berry. Idk where to start...


Now thats a hell of a win! Congrats man


----------



## JonathanT (Apr 30, 2019)

Auto Candy Dawg


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 30, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> So, I won a giveaway on 420. Today a package came with about 250 beans of Crazy Glue, GSC x Gorilla Cookies, Black Rhino, White Rhino x Acapulco Gold, OOG Coco berry. Idk where to start...


Holy shit man... thats badass. Good strains too!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Apr 30, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Auto Candy Dawg
> View attachment 4326070


My candy dawg is 26 days today no signs of pistols yet


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Auto Candy Dawg
> View attachment 4326070


 Dropping one of those beans this week for my auto tent.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Apr 30, 2019)

Anyone ever flower a auto under 12/12? If so how well does that yield? Debating what to do with my candy dawg once I flip to 12/12


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> So, I won a giveaway on 420. Today a package came with about 250 beans of Crazy Glue, GSC x Gorilla Cookies, Black Rhino, White Rhino x Acapulco Gold, OOG Coco berry. Idk where to start...


Wow man. Was it that seedsman Instagram 420 giveaway?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Anyone ever flower a auto under 12/12? If so how well does that yield? Debating what to do with my candy dawg once I flip to 12/12


Shitty. 

Did that one time with photos that had to flower and the yield was abysmal. Had a lot of potential too.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Shitty.
> 
> Did that one time with photos that had to flower and the yield was abysmal. Had a lot of potential too.


Damnit man idk what I can do with this damn candy dawg if I leave it my photos will have been vegged for over 2 months.. little longer then I like lol


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Damnit man idk what I can do with this damn candy dawg if I leave it my photos will have been vegged for over 2 months.. little longer then I like lol


I know you’re doing coco and it’s doffeent blah blah. 

My soil autos with 25% perlite are terrible. My autos with 50/50 perlite, perform well. Something with the aeration/compaction of the roots or lack there of I guess. I personally wish you had a bunch of perlite in your substrate but that’s just my opinion and I could be wrong.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I know you’re doing coco and it’s doffeent blah blah.
> 
> My soil autos with 25% perlite are terrible. My autos with 50/50 perlite, perform well. Something with the aeration/compaction of the roots or lack there of I guess. I personally wish you had a bunch of perlite in your substrate but that’s just my opinion and I could be wrong.


I got a good amount of perlite in my coco


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

However with the Candy dawg. Where it’s st now. I’d toss honestly. I’ll give you a Moab’s deez nugs that’ll be a beast and that’s a promise. Stipulation is you gotta go heavy on the perlite, and be honest with the quality of the change. You’ll have to water more. But you’ll never overwater. anything extra just runs right out.


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 30, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> So, I won a giveaway on 420. Today a package came with about 250 beans of Crazy Glue, GSC x Gorilla Cookies, Black Rhino, White Rhino x Acapulco Gold, OOG Coco berry. Idk where to start...


I thought I had too many seeds, damn, you’re set for years


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> I got a good amount of perlite in my coco


Nah man.
 

3-5x more perlite. Again, in my opinion. Check my substrate. Holy perlite and I love it.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Nah man.
> View attachment 4326084
> 
> 3-5x more perlite. Again, in my opinion. Check my substrate. Holy perlite and I love it.


Damn man I thought I had enough in there. Ima take your advice and definitely up my perlite! Appreciate the tip brodie


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Damn man I thought I had enough in there. Ima take your advice and definitely up my perlite! Appreciate the tip brodie


It’s a game changer. It’s my crutch. It’s the only thing that makes me come off as a “decent grower” is the trick I’ve found to go twice as much perlite as you’d ever think you need. Like I grab arm loads and just dump it in. I swear by it. Please to test this will you run two Moab’s nugs from seed one. In not much perlite mix and one in crazy perlite mix? You’ll have to water the latter more.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

@Hom3grown0815 where ya at buddy. Holla.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> It’s a game changer. It’s my crutch. It’s the only thing that makes me come off as a “decent grower” is the trick I’ve found to go twice as much perlite as you’d ever think you need. Like I grab arm loads and just dump it in. I swear by it. Please to test this will you run two Moab’s nugs from seed one. In not much perlite mix and one in crazy perlite mix? You’ll have to water the latter more.


Hell yeah bro! So basically run one in a mix like ive got now and one in a mix with lots of perlite?


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 30, 2019)

Yeah, some even grow in all Perlite. I’ve had very good results, best was 5 ozs from 3.5 quarts of Perlite. I did have to feed 3 times a day at the end of flower though.

I’m excited to do this Ethos grow with you guys. They have been my favorite breeder for sometime now, and they just dropped a few new strains today. Banana Hammock was on the short list of strains to grow next, and now I get to see a half dozen to dozen phenos here in one place.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Apr 30, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Yeah, some even grow in all Perlite. I’ve had very good results, best was 5 ozs from 3.5 quarts of Perlite. I did have to feed 3 times a day at the end of flower though.
> 
> I’m excited to do this Ethos grow with you guys. They have been my favorite breeder for sometime now, and they just dropped a few new strains today. Banana Hammock was on the short list of strains to grow next, and now I get to see a half dozen to dozen phenos here in one place.


Im excited to grow with you S2C and everyone else here. I know I am gonna learn so much from you guys


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Yeah, some even grow in all Perlite. I’ve had very good results, best was 5 ozs from 3.5 quarts of Perlite. I did have to feed 3 times a day at the end of flower though.
> 
> I’m excited to do this Ethos grow with you guys. They have been my favorite breeder for sometime now, and they just dropped a few new strains today. Banana Hammock was on the short list of strains to grow next, and now I get to see a half dozen to dozen phenos here in one place.


My hempys are 100% perlite currently.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Apr 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> My hempys are 100% perlite currently.


So the coco isnt really necessary?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I know you’re doing coco and it’s doffeent blah blah.
> 
> My soil autos with 25% perlite are terrible. My autos with 50/50 perlite, perform well. Something with the aeration/compaction of the roots or lack there of I guess. I personally wish you had a bunch of perlite in your substrate but that’s just my opinion and I could be wrong.


Coco is wayyyy different than soil. I mean way different. 

My Moab’s deez nuggs are in 70/30 coco to perlite. And I have to water daily.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Apr 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Coco is wayyyy different than soil. I mean way different.
> 
> My Moab’s deez nuggs are in 70/30 coco to perlite. And I have to water daily.


Mine are in the same 70/30 and im watering daily as well


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> So the coco isnt really necessary?


Not in hempys. But honestly cocos more forgiving I’m finding out. My hempys right now are acting like hoes. Shits ridiculous. I’m flushing in the AM and refilling my reservoirs. But with coco there’s no guessing what’s going on in the reservoir. What goes in should be what comes out and what comes out is what it is. It’s literally the same shit but I can go a few more days without worrying about watering in coco there’s not really that option. I’m debating going to coco because it negates the reservoir guess work.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Mine are in the same 70/30 and im watering daily as well


Please don’t take this bad man I could be wrong on my measures. I may be 70/30 perlite soil. 

I prefer a lot of perlite. The soil is kind of just there imo to hang onto a little of the food and kinda keep the roots in place. Whatever it needs I give it via nutrients. What’s under the stalk, to me, is there solely to hold the roots. Provide best home for roots. A lot of oxygen. A lot of aeration. Given by a lot of perlite. Seems to be a winner.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Mine are in the same 70/30 and im watering daily as well


I feel like coco and hempys go hand in hand and really need to be set up on an automated feeding system otherwise it’s a pain in the ass.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Please don’t take this bad man I could be wrong on my measures. I may be 70/30 perlite soil.
> 
> I prefer a lot of perlite. The soil is kind of just there imo to hang onto a little of the food and kinda keep the roots in place. Whatever it needs I give it via nutrients. What’s under the stalk, to me, is there solely to hold the roots. Provide best home for roots. A lot of oxygen. A lot of aeration. Given by a lot of perlite. Seems to be a winner.


Im down to give it a try man!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Please don’t take this bad man I could be wrong on my measures. I may be 70/30 perlite soil.
> 
> I prefer a lot of perlite. The soil is kind of just there imo to hang onto a little of the food and kinda keep the roots in place. Whatever it needs I give it via nutrients. What’s under the stalk, to me, is there solely to hold the roots. Provide best home for roots. A lot of oxygen. A lot of aeration. Given by a lot of perlite. Seems to be a winner.


Soil isn’t inert though it holds a positive charge and when you dump nutrients into soil the negative ions link onto the positive charge in the soil and then your microbiology in you’re soil(microbes) uses those nutrients and then provide it to the plant in a way it can take up the nutes. Your nutrients aren’t immediately available to your plant in soil the way it is coco. It hasn’t to go through the microbe herds first. That’s why beneficial microbes like recharge, hydroguard, and mammoth P have such an effect is because your dumping millions of microbes to do work. 



Coco doesn’t hold onto nutrients near the same that’s why it’s watered and fed daily. EVERY day is feeding time for coco. It’s just different. Lots of perlite either way but coco you don’t even need perlite and it still will work sufficiently. However coco with perlite is almost impossible to over water.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

However I’ve seen S2C with damn near 50/50 coco to perlite. Soooo yeah lol


----------



## Soil2Coco (Apr 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> However I’ve seen S2C with damn near 50/50 coco to perlite. Soooo yeah lol


I use Royal Gold Tupur exclusively. It’s probaly 30% Perlite. I like it because it drains like its 50/50, allowing me to multifeed in flower. But it also provides an ideal environment for microbes which enhance terpenes. I use Recharge once a month and started using photosynthesis plus in veg


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I use Royal Gold Tupur exclusively. It’s probaly 30% Perlite. I like it because it drains like its 50/50, allowing me to multifeed in flower. But it also provides an ideal environment for microbes which enhance terpenes. I use Recharge once a month and started using photosynthesis plus in veg


I love recharge. I use it in my hempys too. I’d use it in just about any medium honestly. Man I know it’s expensive but mammoth p i the shit too. I’m all about bennies


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Soil isn’t inert though it holds a positive charge and when you dump nutrients into soil the negative ions link onto the positive charge in the soil and then your microbiology in you’re soil(microbes) uses those nutrients and then provide it to the plant in a way it can take up the nutes. Your nutrients aren’t immediately available to your plant in soil the way it is coco. It hasn’t to go through the microbe herds first. That’s why beneficial microbes like recharge, hydroguard, and mammoth P have such an effect is because your dumping millions of microbes to do work.
> 
> 
> 
> Coco doesn’t hold onto nutrients near the same that’s why it’s watered and fed daily. EVERY day is feeding time for coco. It’s just different. Lots of perlite either way but coco you don’t even need perlite and it still will work sufficiently. However coco with perlite is almost impossible to over water.


Good information there I was talking out my ass


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Good information there I was talking out my ass


lol man I feel the perlite though!! Shits essential. Coco’s just another beast on its own. Shits fucking awesome man. Your deez nuggs are fucking loving it. It’s simple just gotta feed daily which sucks ass. But I really like the coco. I’m debating moving to it entirely and getting out of the hempys after this grow. If the DWC works well I’m going to run coco in the back of my tent and DWC up front that way the hard to reach plants are on automated waterings so I don’t have to get in there and dick with them much. And the only plant I gotta fuck with are in the front.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Apr 30, 2019)

@Soil2Coco so I’m gonna run a photo period coco run. I’m gonna get more
Airpots but I find the 2 gallons to be too small in circumference to really train out an Bush a plant out. I’m really wanting to mainline it you think 3gallon air pots would be over kill?


----------



## JonathanT (Apr 30, 2019)

Was a giveaway on cheflife420 YouTube channel. A few 3 gallon ez pots, 10 recharge packets, some humidity packs, bud bread, power strip, ratchet hangers, papers, pipe and tons of seeds. Are we allowed to swap here i wonder?


----------



## JonathanT (Apr 30, 2019)

Good Lord this thread got big


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (Apr 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> So is @WeedSexWeightsShakes who you may have met on gc...


I didn’t know @StickyBudHound was OR too
Cool!


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (May 1, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Damn man I thought I had enough in there. Ima take your advice and definitely up my perlite! Appreciate the tip brodie


30% works really well with coco, remember that coco isnt soil and it doesnt hold water and is naturally more aeriated than soil.


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (May 1, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @Soil2Coco so I’m gonna run a photo period coco run. I’m gonna get more
> Airpots but I find the 2 gallons to be too small in circumference to really train out an Bush a plant out. I’m really wanting to mainline it you think 3gallon air pots would be over kill?


I think 3gal airpots would be about right bro.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Was a giveaway on cheflife420 YouTube channel. A few 3 gallon ez pots, 10 recharge packets, some humidity packs, bud bread, power strip, ratchet hangers, papers, pipe and tons of seeds. Are we allowed to swap here i wonder?


Maybe just holla at your buddies via pm


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Today this dwc will be set !scared to see if I fried these seeds .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Today this dwc will be set !scared to see if I fried these seeds .


Hell yeah man. I ordered my PH meter yesterday about 5. Said it’ll be here Thursday. Going to put my beans in Root things tonight. Had some nice tails this morning but didn’t have time to prep. Few questions. 

Soak my jiffy pod in in 140ppm well water. Or 0 distilled water?

Should I add rooting hormone? Or no?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

Wonder if these would be worth looking into.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Wonder if these would be worth looking into.
> View attachment 4326224


Says “NOT quantum”


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Says “NOT quantum”


So


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

qb so fn expensive lol. May just save weekly.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> So


Idk, Jw why they would say that. 

Same diodes as on our QB’s yet it’s labeled otherwise. Just strange is all


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

What’s up Clyde. You doing ok?


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 1, 2019)

It would be great if they were decent and cheap though because I tell you what I wish I had fucking four of those crisscrossed underneath my canopies right now


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 1, 2019)

Yeah I’m doing all right you guys good? 

I’ve been pretty busy past couple days to get things ready and figure things out pick which direction I’m going in next 

Had the most unbelievable time trying to get a copy of my Social Security card 

Un fucking real


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

Chiming in here, i use 3 gallon airpots and do exactly 50/50 coco/perlite. I bought a big ice scoop and just do equal scoops of both. I don't bother draining the slag out of the perlite, since i'm not running 100% perlite it's not as much of a factor.

I never worry about overwatering in this configuration, it hasn't been a factor since my soil days.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 1, 2019)

I’m excited to see everybody get started with their Deepwater culture adventure 

I tell you what if anybody here can afford to use mammoth P.... 

I think that is solely the reason why I have a 6 gallon bucket sized plug of roots underneath my white widow double XL


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 1, 2019)




----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I’m excited to see everybody get started with their Deepwater culture adventure
> 
> I tell you what if anybody here can afford to use mammoth P....
> 
> I think that is solely the reason why I have a 6 gallon bucket sized plug of roots underneath my white widow double XL


i also swear by MamP, you can even get a free sample of it if you haven't gotten a sample yet, and the sample's worth like $50 lol


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


>


damn it's easy to see why DWC yields so fucking well, well done bud.


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

wondering if HLG owns the "quantum board" name copyright, same diodes for sure.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Nothing like the smell of the marsh in the morning .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Nothing like the smell of the marsh in the morning .


I live in a swamp lol. It fades with time.

Side note, the fucking weatherman lied... Big shocker, I know. Said it was supposed to be 51 for the low last night. It was 44 at 5:30 this morning. Ran out to check the plants, never skipped a beat.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I live in a swamp lol. It fades with time.
> 
> Side note, the fucking weatherman lied... Big shocker, I know. Said it was supposed to be 51 for the low last night. It was 44 at 5:30 this morning. Ran out to check the plants, never skipped a beat.


 My raspberry and strawberry plants absolutely perk up and look like they are much much happier in the mornings when it’s cold 

When it warms up it seems like the droop all day LOL


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i also swear by MamP, you can even get a free sample of it if you haven't gotten a sample yet, and the sample's worth like $50 lol


I had got the sample awhile back but didnt use it til this past run and man was there a big difference!!!! Wish it wasnt so expensive


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i also swear by MamP, you can even get a free sample of it if you haven't gotten a sample yet, and the sample's worth like $50 lol


I tried to get a sample . Think they have to send to your local store . Never got a call


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 1, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> My raspberry and strawberry plants absolutely perk up and look like they are much much happier in the mornings when it’s cold
> 
> When it warms up it seems like the droop all day LOL


Mine don't like anything above 70-75 either. Same with the wild grapes, gooseberries, and blueberries.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


>



Oh i get it, there are holes in the bucket and floor...

Only way i can think of you can get a net cup the size of a lowes bucket AND roots longer than a lowes bucket to fit in there...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I live in a swamp lol. It fades with time.
> 
> Side note, the fucking weatherman lied... Big shocker, I know. Said it was supposed to be 51 for the low last night. It was 44 at 5:30 this morning. Ran out to check the plants, never skipped a beat.


Hell my lows at night are high 60s . Muggy as hell . The ocean smell never gets old .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Hell my lows at night are high 60s . Muggy as hell . The ocean smell never gets old .


I'm not a beach/ocean fan honestly. I like LOTS of trees and fresh water lol. I don't mind a weekend at the beach, but I don't think I could live there. Lots of people like the ocean, but I don't like lots of people haha.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm not a beach/ocean fan honestly. I like LOTS of trees and fresh water lol. I don't mind a weekend at the beach, but I don't think I could live there. Lots of people like the ocean, but I don't like lots of people haha.


Not a bad thing . Tourist are all assholes . Think I’ve been to the mountains a handful of times .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Oh i get it, there are holes in the bucket and floor...
> 
> Only way i can think of you can get a net cup the size of a lowes bucket AND roots longer than a lowes bucket to fit in there...
> 
> View attachment 4326232


Lmfao I know right!! I think that every time I pull it out... wishing I had a tiny net cup and ALL those extra roots instead! She’s already got half a pound on her. 

If not more. 

Unbelievable auto to grow boys

Top notch by Dinafem anyways in the auto department it’s the best I’ve witnessed yet


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 1, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Lmfao I know right!! I think that every time I pull it out... wishing I had a tiny net cup and ALL those extra roots instead! She’s already got half a pound on her.
> 
> If not more.
> 
> ...


Best I’ve witnesses in person I mean

I know all about the auto ultimate b4 someone pulls a Loki post hahA


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Oh i get it, there are holes in the bucket and floor...
> 
> Only way i can think of you can get a net cup the size of a lowes bucket AND roots longer than a lowes bucket to fit in there...
> 
> View attachment 4326232


 Actually I just figured it out that blue bucket the Lowe’s bucket is just a bucket that I set my plants in when I’m changing their reservoirs out.

For that plan I’m actually using a 6 gallon black bucket which has that little bit of extra length that you’re seeing

It does look like an allusion when I pull it out of that blue bucket doesn’t it ha ha


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Actually I just figured it out that blue bucket the Lowe’s bucket is just a bucket that I set my plants in when I’m changing their reservoirs out.
> 
> For that plan I’m actually using a 6 gallon black bucket which has that little bit of extra length that you’re seeing
> 
> It does look like an allusion when I pull it out of that blue bucket doesn’t it ha ha


makes more sense, but that's still some impressive root structure. Is the fact the roots are brown a concern? No personal experience with DWC, yet.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 1, 2019)

Dab Squirtle is all powerful


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Dab Squirtle is all powerful
> 
> View attachment 4326234


what makes him a dab?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Going to try and just email mammoth p and see if they can send me a sample directly to me since I’m sure the sample they sent went on to the ladys shelf with a shinny price tag on it.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Going to try and just email mammoth p and see if they can send me a sample directly to me since I’m sure the sample they sent went on to the ladys shelf with a shinny price tag on it.


I emailed them last week but was shot down saying I have to go to my local hydro store... they sent me 3 bottles for a sample some time ago idk what changed lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Dab Squirtle is all powerful
> 
> View attachment 4326234


Still trying to figure wtf this is...came with some bangers i ordered...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> I emailed them last week but was shot down saying I have to go to my local hydro store... they sent me 3 bottles for a sample some time ago idk what changed lol


Damn . I tried back late last year and my store never called .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

I rarely order shit off wish but I got a pretty decent bong for 30$


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 1, 2019)

Yo if anybody has been following me and my Girl Scout cookies plants by Fast Budz… Knows that I have trimmed and defoliated this plant 10 different times now… Like this is the 10th time I’ve defoliated Girl Scout cookies and put it up on the Internet for you guys to see how much I took off of her

Blows my mind I have never had a plant that grows quite this vigorously like she just fills in and fills in and fills in and doesn’t stop! Ever lol

She’s starting to kick into flower slowly.. FINALLY after abt 70 days of veg!

   

Fit’n to do a video of her if anyone wants to see her


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Yo if anybody has been following me and my Girl Scout cookies plants by Fast Budz… Knows that I have trimmed and defoliated this plant 10 different times now… Like this is the 10th time I’ve defoliated Girl Scout cookies and put it up on the Internet for you guys to see how much I took off of her
> 
> Blows my mind I have never had a plant that grows quite this vigorously like she just fills in and fills in and fills in and doesn’t stop! Ever lol
> 
> ...


Piece together a few seconds of each week from now til harvest...


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 1, 2019)

Hundreds and hundreds of fan leaves later...

 

Branches too

That’s 95% GSC waste


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 1, 2019)

A pile like this 

X10

That’s like twice the volume of the whole plant that’s left... how is that possible?


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Piece together a few seconds of each week from now til harvest...


 I am actually planning on time lapsing my entire next run 

I found some really neat little go pros that can stay plugged in to power and I can control them all with my laptop via Bluetooth/WiFi

I’ll probably be snapping a photo every five minutes from start to finish seed to harvest


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Chopping this Colorado cookies today . Flushed for 2 weeks . Took off fans already . Had sitting in the dark for 2 days .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i also swear by MamP, you can even get a free sample of it if you haven't gotten a sample yet, and the sample's worth like $50 lol


How so


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hell yeah man. I ordered my PH meter yesterday about 5. Said it’ll be here Thursday. Going to put my beans in Root things tonight. Had some nice tails this morning but didn’t have time to prep. Few questions.
> 
> Soak my jiffy pod in in 140ppm well water. Or 0 distilled water?
> 
> Should I add rooting hormone? Or no?


Anyone?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Chopping this Colorado cookies today . Flushed for 2 weeks . Took off fans already . Had sitting in the dark for 2 days .


Nice, man, iceman!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone?


Well water is fine. No need for rooting hormone unless you want to.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Good question. Only root hormones I have is take a root .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone?


Either, but do let it soak, to get pH close to what your target is....nothing other than pH’d water necessary


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Nice man, iceman!


Not a clyde monster but for an auto I’ll take it . Thanks . @Jack Vault thanks for the chance to test .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Good question. Only root hormones I have is take a root .


Me too. Was wondering if a sprinkle of it mixed in my water would help. Or hurt. Or do nothing.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Chopping this Colorado cookies today . Flushed for 2 weeks . Took off fans already . Had sitting in the dark for 2 days .


Hello yeah man looks dank


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Why not soak your plug in water mixed with a little bit of the root hormone to help get roots quicker to res ?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hello yeah man looks dank


Thanks . My safe is filling up fast with bud . Can’t smoke it as fast as I can grow it .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

@iceman2494 dude at Walmart for 7 bucks by the auto section I got a badass 4 gallon bucket with like a little basket in the bottom wothbholes that lock in. Bubble stones sit under it so good. Look for one later if you get bored. Really like the 4gallon size. Short but my basket lid fits on it perfect.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Thanks . My safe is filling up fast with bud . Can’t smoke it as fast as I can grow it .


Time to get a press...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Why not soak your plug in water mixed with a little bit of the root hormone to help get roots quicker to res ?


Do one with, one without, see if it really helps....


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

My wife thinks smoking the dabs is like a pothead crack head status.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Do one with, one without, see if it really helps....


I’ll do the skunk hero . Was a freebie


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

If this shop isn’t open again today. I’m dropping a deuce on the front door .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Still trying to figure wtf this is...came with some bangers i ordered...
> 
> View attachment 4326243


It’s a damper 
 

I think?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> My wife thinks smoking the dabs is like a pothead crack head status.


Yeah, but solventless dab is a whole nuther taste experience....get a dab vape...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Was going to use the resin from what I blast and mix with flavorless shatter batter .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> It’s a damper
> View attachment 4326256
> 
> I think?


Nope, too small....my guess is it’s a dabber like clyde showed....but i’m not burnin my fingers off putting that near a piece of quartz that was glowing red a few seconds earlier...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Do one with, one without, see if it really helps....


Nah man don’t be like that. If it ain’t gonna help tell us to skip the bullshit lol


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Was going to use the resin from what I blast and mix with flavorless shatter batter .


 I’m about to order a bottle of that myself and try it out 

I like my smaller Vape pen but I definitely definitely definitely would love to fill my fire Luke mesh tank with THC oil and take a big fat cloud hit like I would off my E juice 

Or grow is right though solventless Rozen has got to be a flavor experience like no other 

Here everyone who smokes dabs via a press would never go back to BSO extraction


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Time to get a press...


There’s a nice dulytek personal press for 200 bucks I’ve been thinking hard on. 

I like blasting. But does pressing get same/better returns???


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> It’s a damper
> View attachment 4326256
> 
> I think?


Idk what the hell a damper is lol.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Nope, too small....my guess is it’s a dabber like clyde showed....but i’m not burnin my fingers off putting that near a piece of quartz that was glowing red a few seconds earlier...


Oh shit yeah fuck that that’s way too small I feel like I need at least 6 inches so I don’t feel the heat on my fingers those quartz bangers get fucking stupid hot


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> There’s a nice dulytek personal press for 200 bucks I’ve been thinking hard on.
> 
> I like blasting. But does pressing get same/better returns???


I read the reviews on there site and a lot of ppl say the handle breaks easily .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

I think it’s like a bowl stopper to make the cherry stop rolling. 

I use a bouncy ball in my bowl hole.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I read the reviews on there site and a lot of ppl say the handle breaks easily .


shit really.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Nah man don’t be like that. If it ain’t gonna help tell us to skip the bullshit lol


I don’t know...you guys gotta test some sh!t out, expand the knowledge base...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I don’t know...you guys gotta test some sh!t out, expand the knowledge base...


I’ll do one for science . I’ll do it on the skunk so no set backs on the bh


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> There’s a nice dulytek personal press for 200 bucks I’ve been thinking hard on.
> 
> I like blasting. But does pressing get same/better returns???


Depends on material, it’s rh, your skill...

15-20% is normal from flower, upto 80-90% from bubble

Compared to solvent-based concentrate, pressed is best flavor, imo...

Problem is presses cost more $....but you can build if handy...

Somethings to consider if buying a press:

Heated platens - required

Bag pressure = lbs of force/area of bag footprint in sq inch


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Was going to use the resin from what I blast and mix with flavorless shatter batter .


Diamond sauce


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 1, 2019)

@Soil2Coco 

Couldn't resist and popped a Dark Purple Auto from the blister pack. I really like GYO so far and want to love them (they loaded me up with points and gave me a 25% discount on my next order, plus free shipping and tracking on every order), so I'll let you know if anything comes of it.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Only thing I know how to do is bso . Never tried anything else


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Diamond sauce


 Never heard of this . Googled it and looks killer . Guess I gotta do research on how to make.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> There’s a nice dulytek personal press for 200 bucks I’ve been thinking hard on.
> 
> I like blasting. But does pressing get same/better returns???


I had the next one up, clamshell type, was ok, especially for personal use, would have been better if had a pressure meter...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I think it’s like a bowl stopper to make the cherry stop rolling.
> 
> I use a bouncy ball in my bowl hole.


What cherry?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

So check list on what I need now. Maybe another bag of hydrotron, some rr, maybe some better air stones? Those things look like a pool skimmer flying around from the Air . Anything else anyone can think of ? I have silica blast and southern Ag fungicide.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> What cherry?


Virgins ?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Virgins ?


Maybe its a sex toy


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Got a lot of research to do than look up sex toys lmao


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So check list on what I need now. Maybe another bag of hydrotron, some rr, maybe some better air stones? Those things look like a pool skimmer flying around from the Air . Anything else anyone can think of ? I have silica blast and southern Ag fungicide.


Lmao. I’m dying. Yeah man get the round medium or large ones. They’re cheap for what you get.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 1, 2019)

A poorly executed Hempy Sour Crack ready for harvest soon as she fades out after the 15 gallon flush I just have her 

This was a learning experience I was trying new things different messages I have learned through the process that having a dry cycle with your aunties is pretty important if you don’t plan on swapping out all of the water every single day

This was a learning experience I was trying new things different messages I have learned through the process that having a dry cycle with your aunties is pretty important if you don’t plan on swapping out all of the water every single day 

All the crap you see on my fan leaves is due to slight root rot (leaf Sephora i think it’s called?)

Lesson learned

But NOTE! Her buds are STILL the best I’ve grown yet from this strain! ROCK SOLID and STINKY as FUCK

I’d still call it a seccess. I will always and forever be using air stone and pretty much any mediums and I grow in... fuck it I’ll even bury an air stone in soil!

 
 
 

Can’t wait to smoke her. All her purples came out this week.

This was grown under a 600W blurple too, NOT my 96’s. And nugget is SUPER SOLID THICK THICK THICK DENSE

Hempy is awesome if done properly


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

Yeah bro. Pack a huge flower bong rip and don’t clear it all. Watch the smoke come off the bowl. Wasting. Stinking the house up.

Set that thing on top of the rolling bowl to put it out. 

If you don’t want it I’ll give you ten dollars PayPal for it.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

So I’ve alwasy in my years just used my lighter or thumb to put out my bowls . I’ve been doing it wrong ?


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah bro. Pack a huge flower bong rip and don’t clear it all. Watch the smoke come off the bowl. Wasting. Stinking the house up.
> 
> Set that thing on top of the rolling bowl to put it out.
> 
> If you don’t want it I’ll give you ten dollars PayPal for it.


I Use glass marbles for that. I have tons and tons. I IMMEDIATELY damp my bowl/bong as soon as I clear it. Saved like 1/3 of the weed you smoke I read one time


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Might buy the stones if not stupid expensive. Hate to give this lady my money .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I Use glass marbles for that. I have tons and tons. I IMMEDIATELY damp my bowl/bong as soon as I clear it. Saved like 1/3 of the weed you smoke I read one time
> View attachment 4326289


Wtf is damping


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> I didn’t know @StickyBudHound was OR too
> Cool!


Hey there neighbor!


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


>


Fuck yeah man! That's a ginormous root ball!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

Fuck I’d do 20 on that.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So I’ve alwasy in my years just used my lighter or thumb to put out my bowls . I’ve been doing it wrong ?


Yep. 

Cut a bouncy ball in half and cut it off with the ball part hold it by the flat part


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Fuck I’d do 20 on that.


You should do the dhc . Sends all types of shit .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah bro. Pack a huge flower bong rip and don’t clear it all. Watch the smoke come off the bowl. Wasting. Stinking the house up.
> 
> Set that thing on top of the rolling bowl to put it out.
> 
> If you don’t want it I’ll give you ten dollars PayPal for it.


Pm me the address, it’s yours gratis


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So I’ve alwasy in my years just used my lighter or thumb to put out my bowls . I’ve been doing it wrong ?


I use my lungs...old school...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I use my lungs...


Lmao . Iron lungs . I broke my bowl on my bong the other day .. I don’t know how but it ended up in the air and onto the floor. Watched it in slomo. They really need to have a shop that delivers shit like pizzas in these types of emergencies.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lmao . Iron lungs . I broke my bowl on my bong the other day .. I don’t know how but it ended up in the air and onto the floor. Watched it in slomo. They really need to have a shop that delivers shit like pizzas in these types of emergencies.


Bonginoes...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone?


Distilled.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Think we have something. Head shops closed ... get a brownie and a replacement slide or bowl . Even has bonginoes tracking ... “ Ryan is whipping up the brownie mix “.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Thanks . My safe is filling up fast with bud . Can’t smoke it as fast as I can grow it .


There's the rub. The better you get at growing, the more you end up with way too much...

I had to take almost 6 months off from growing my last grow before starting the one I'm on now and I had to give away a ton before I could start it. I got a buddy who grew 8 lbs between an indoor and outdoor grow of GG4 last summer. He's still got 6 lbs and he's not growing. I'm betting half of that will get wasted.

I like growing too much to not be sharing with family, friends, neighbors, friend of family or friends or neighbors...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

Load your bong hits to your lung capacity, and get a gatling bowl...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> There's the rub. The better you get at growing, the more you end up with way too much...
> 
> I had to take almost 6 months off from growing my last grow before starting the one I'm on now and I had to give away a ton before I could start it. I got a buddy who grew 8 lbs between an indoor and outdoor grow of GG4 last summer. He's still got 6 lbs and he's not growing. I'm betting half of that will get wasted.
> 
> I like growing too much to not be sharing with family, friends, neighbors, friend of family or friends or neighbors...


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> My wife thinks smoking the dabs is like a pothead crack head status.


Hahaha mine too man especially when i get the pipe out with the wand heat it up then dab she always calls me a crack head


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> You should do the dhc . Sends all types of shit .


The what?


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 1, 2019)

Iceman

“Damping” is like covering the bowl with your lighter 

Same exact concept

Thumb

Lighter

Marble

Whatever you use to stop your weed from burning up, is a damper lol


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> The what?


Daily high club .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Iceman
> 
> “Damping” is like covering the bowl with your lighter
> 
> ...


Then I be damping all the time .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> There's the rub. The better you get at growing, the more you end up with way too much...
> 
> I had to take almost 6 months off from growing my last grow before starting the one I'm on now and I had to give away a ton before I could start it. I got a buddy who grew 8 lbs between an indoor and outdoor grow of GG4 last summer. He's still got 6 lbs and he's not growing. I'm betting half of that will get wasted.
> 
> I like growing too much to not be sharing with family, friends, neighbors, friend of family or friends or neighbors...


So what do you do? Besides simple answer smoke it all .


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


>


Lol, right. Better than the alternative. 

Having too much weed... Oh the atrocity of it all!


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So what do you do? Besides simple answer smoke it all .


Give to my two grown kids and their spouses, to my sister in law and her husband, to several friends and two old neighbor guys; one to help with his Vietnam war PTSD as well as paranoia and schizophrenia. He's a treat! 

Also, I bought a Dulytek DW6000 to press out rosin for easier storage and longer ability to maintain THC content and flavor. I've been making tinctures too. Anything so it doesn't go to waste.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 1, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Give to my two grown kids and their spouses, to my sister in law and her husband, to several friends and two old neighbor guys; one to help with his Vietnam war PTSD as well as paranoia and schizophrenia. He's a treat!
> 
> Also, I bought a Dulytek DW6000 to press out rosin for easier storage and longer ability to maintain THC content and flavor. I've been making tinctures too. Anything so it doesn't go to waste.


Tinctures are great. I bought a machine to make tinctures, oils, and butters about 5 years ago because my kid had Lyme. Cured it with weed. 

Figuring out the dosage before we gave it to him was a blast lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Give to my two grown kids and their spouses, to my sister in law and her husband, to several friends and two old neighbor guys; one to help with his Vietnam war PTSD as well as paranoia and schizophrenia. He's a treat!
> 
> Also, I bought a Dulytek DW6000 to press out rosin for easier storage and longer ability to maintain THC content and flavor. I've been making tinctures too. Anything so it doesn't go to waste.


The stoner family...,


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Tinctures are great. I bought a machine to make tinctures, oils, and butters about 5 years ago because my kid had Lyme. Cured it with weed.
> 
> Figuring out the dosage before we gave it to him was a blast lol.


That's awesome dude! It truly is a wonderful medicine for so many things.

My wife loves the tincs. Every evening and weekend she's all over it. 

What machine did you buy? I didn't know there was such a thing. I'd love to check that out!


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> The stoner family...,


Lmao, yes sir! My family loves my hobby almost as much as I do.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 1, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> That's awesome dude! It truly is a wonderful medicine for so many things.
> 
> My wife loves the tincs. Every evening and weekend she's all over it.
> 
> What machine did you buy? I didn't know there was such a thing. I'd love to check that out!


It's called the Magical Butter Machine 2.0. They probably have a 5.0 by now lol. 

I'll go see if I can find the box.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lmao, yes sir! My family loves my hobby almost as much as I do.


That’s cool shit . I give out samples here and there . Idk . I feel stingy with my stuff . I want to keep it all but same time I can’t . No one in my family smokes .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's called the Magical Butter Machine 2.0. They probably have a 5.0 by now lol.
> 
> I'll go see if I can find the box.


They were giving out those things for weeks on the bubba the love sponge show(radio) .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's called the Magical Butter Machine 2.0. They probably have a 5.0 by now lol.
> 
> I'll go see if I can find the box.


Right where I left it lol.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s cool shit . I give out samples here and there . Idk . I feel stingy with my stuff . I want to keep it all but same time I can’t . No one in my family smokes .


I totally used to be that way. I'd share but I wouldn't send you home with a satchel full like I do now. 

Now, with so much on hand, I have hard time not giving it away just so I can hear them jabber on about how it kicked their butt while they contemplated gravity for an hour watching their cat push things off a table.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's called the Magical Butter Machine 2.0. They probably have a 5.0 by now lol.
> 
> I'll go see if I can find the box.


I found it on Amazon. Lol, it's got a "love glove". I think I'll need to check that out!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

I give it to my dad and I guess he stashes it back for hard times when his guys is dry and he has texted me more than once that I’m a life saver lol. 

Also that he’s never had so many roaches in his whole life lmao.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Right where I left it lol.
> 
> View attachment 4326326


Ha ha, well it didn't take long for my Mrs. to tell me to buy it. Lol, she's pretty stoked right now.

I love Amazon Prime! It will be here tomorrow. We'll be making some tincture using fractionated coconut oil by tomorrow evening. 

Thanks for mentioning it, 3rd Monkey!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 1, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Ha ha, well it didn't take long for my Mrs. to tell me to buy it. Lol, she's pretty stoked right now.
> 
> I love Amazon Prime! It will be here tomorrow. We'll be making some tincture using fractionated coconut oil by tomorrow evening.
> 
> Thanks for mentioning it, 3rd Monkey!


No problem. Mine even came with a fine micron mesh bag to strain through.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Got my sample of mammoth p . Didn’t have rr but had rockwool starters . Got some heavy ass air stones 7 bucks . Meh . Guy said he’d give me more samples of mammoth p if I tell him how it does . “Anything that smells like wolf piss has to work “.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Got my sample of mammoth p . Didn’t have rr but had rockwool starters . Got some heavy ass air stones 7 bucks . Meh . Guy said he’d give me more samples of mammoth p if I tell him how it does . “Anything that smells like wolf piss has to work “.


That air stone will work fine. Have you used rock wool before? You CAN drown shit in it. Wolf piss lol.

I bought the flora trio in case my manure/worm/compost tea goes sideways in DWC.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That air stone will work fine. Have you used rock wool before? You CAN drown shit in it. Wolf piss lol.
> 
> I bought the flora trio in case my manure/worm/compost tea goes sideways in DWC.


Never used . . I have tails on my seeds do I soak the cubes? Do I go ahead and put in net pot or get a container and let them grow ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Never used . . I have tails on my seeds do I soak the cubes? Do I go ahead and put in net pot or get a container and let them grow ?


Soak the rock wool, give it a ringing out, pop in your seed, and put it in the net pot when you see a root pop out. Just remember to pinch the top shut so it kicks the husk. Wet the cube as necessary to keep it like a damp sponge.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

All they had .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

Send you ten dollar PayPal if you turn around and go back to store and tell dude 

“Good news, it worked fantastic, I’m fresh out!!” 

“Need two more”

Then send me one hah


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Soak the rock wool, give it a ringing out, pop in your seed, and put it in the net pot when you see a root pop out. Just remember to pinch the top shut so it kicks the husk. Wet the cube as necessary to keep it like a damp sponge.


So when I put seed in I pinch the top closed?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So when I put seed in I pinch the top closed?


Yep.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Send you ten dollar PayPal if you turn around and go back to store and tell dude
> 
> “Good news, it worked fantastic, I’m fresh out!!”
> 
> ...


 I’m goin back again another day when lady’s there and ask her for some . And ask if she has antithetical samples . They told me general hydroponics got bout out by a start up company so it’s hard for them to keep in stock. They have a technaflora starter kit with 10 bottles for 43 bucks .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Did the gh ph control kit 17 bucks . Ph pen fucks yo I can just test it with the solution.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Did the gh ph control kit 17 bucks . Ph pen fucks yo I can just test it with the solution.


Litmus paper works good too. No calibration required lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Out of all my running around today I forgot charcoal... I think I go through more charcoal than I should .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Litmus paper works good too. No calibration required lol.


Think I had some fish tank ph strips somewhere.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Now when I grow in soil I usually put a clear plastic tupaware bowl over my seedling to boost humidity. Can I do that over the cube or would that hold to much water and rock wool?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Out of all my running around today I forgot charcoal... I think I go through more charcoal than I should .


I make my own because it gets expensive buying when you use it that much lol. Plus, it's much better than store bought in my opinion. Flavor is so good. Great in the garden too.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Now when I grow in soil I usually put a clear plastic tupaware bowl over my seedling to boost humidity. Can I do that over the cube or would that hold to much water and rock wool?


Humidity dome is fine. When you pick the cube up, there shouldn't be water dripping out of it. If there is, it's too wet.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Got my sample of mammoth p . Didn’t have rr but had rockwool starters . Got some heavy ass air stones 7 bucks . Meh . Guy said he’d give me more samples of mammoth p if I tell him how it does . “Anything that smells like wolf piss has to work “.


I seen a huge difference once I started using the mammoth p.. you will like it man!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I make my own because it gets expensive buying when you use it that much lol. Plus, it's much better than store bought in my opinion. Flavor is so good. Great in the garden too.


You ain’t kidding . I grill a lot . The real charcoal is where it’s at .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> I seen a huge difference once I started using the mammoth p.. you will like it man!


Shit if I buy stuff I’m going to ask for a sample every time .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Out of all my running around today I forgot charcoal... I think I go through more charcoal than I should .


Fuck charcoal. 

Just burn hardwoods down.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> You ain’t kidding . I grill a lot . The real charcoal is where it’s at .


I smith too and I use charcoal for that. If I'm lazy, I'll just use wood but charcoal heats up quicker and packs better, so I usually keep a steady supply.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Shit if I buy stuff I’m going to ask for a sample every time .


Lmao I do the same thing and Clyde gets mad at me


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

I’m a cheap ass. Well. I spend on what I want to spend on. And lately I’ve been loving the hell out of not having to buy charcoal. 

Hell yeah gonna do salmon tonight


----------



## Soil2Coco (May 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> shit really.


I have the $400 Dulytek. It doesn’t have a lot of pressure so you need to use the heat extract. This makes it darker but I was getting about 20% from kief. I just load up my pen and puff of it all day. Helps with my appetite and combined with pain meds, it does the job.


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> There’s a nice dulytek personal press for 200 bucks I’ve been thinking hard on.
> 
> I like blasting. But does pressing get same/better returns???


supposedly bho is a full saturation so it has a better return - i think some people were seeing 2-3 times the return? but at a severe cost to flavor, terps, etc due to the solvent.

i was thinking bho for the better ROI, but at this point I'm thinking that dulytek $800 electric press


----------



## Soil2Coco (May 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @Soil2Coco
> 
> Couldn't resist and popped a Dark Purple Auto from the blister pack. I really like GYO so far and want to love them (they loaded me up with points and gave me a 25% discount on my next order, plus free shipping and tracking on every order), so I'll let you know if anything comes of it.


I liked them too. One of the few places that sold single seeds and freebies were great. I think they even started shipping from inside the US too. But none of that matters, if the seeds don’t germinate. I hope you have better luck.


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Give to my two grown kids and their spouses, to my sister in law and her husband, to several friends and two old neighbor guys; one to help with his Vietnam war PTSD as well as paranoia and schizophrenia. He's a treat!
> 
> Also, I bought a Dulytek DW6000 to press out rosin for easier storage and longer ability to maintain THC content and flavor. I've been making tinctures too. Anything so it doesn't go to waste.


that's the same press i'm looking into - honest review?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 1, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I liked them too. One of the few places that sold single seeds and freebies were great. I think they even started shipping from inside the US too. But none of that matters, if the seeds don’t germinate. I hope you have better luck.


Yea, mine were shipped from Cali. 

If they don't, ill definitely update my review. Should know in about 2-3 days.

Thanks again.


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Soak the rock wool, give it a ringing out, pop in your seed, and put it in the net pot when you see a root pop out. Just remember to pinch the top shut so it kicks the husk. Wet the cube as necessary to keep it like a damp sponge.


oh please don't ring out your rock wool - there are micro air pockets all throughout that little cube that are completely gone when you crush the material. 

Simply put the popped seed in the hole (sometimes i poke a chopstick into the hole so the RW doesn't stop the seed from climbing out) and then soak the wool, you're done with the rock wool. 

I like to keep a seed pad heater under the girls until they're fully out of their shell.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> oh please don't ring out your rock wool - there are micro air pockets all throughout that little cube that are completely gone when you crush the material.
> 
> Simply put the popped seed in the hole (sometimes i poke a chopstick into the hole so the RW doesn't stop the seed from climbing out) and then soak the wool, you're done with the rock wool.
> 
> I like to keep a seed pad heater under the girls until they're fully out of their shell.


I've always squeezed them out. They fluff right back up. I can't say I've ever had an issue, but you may be right.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> that's the same press i'm looking into - honest review?


So far, I've only been able to test it with buds from my last grow which was harvested in November 2018. I'm looking forward to seeing what it can do with fresh, dried and cured buds.

Functionally speaking, this thing is solid! Easy to set your temps and press time. Lots of room for a good sized squish between the plates. The yield is great too! I can press the same puck 2 or 3 times and still get more out. The flavor? It's like you've never really tasted what bud is supposed to taste like. Frickin amazing flavor!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

I 


schmebulock said:


> oh please don't ring out your rock wool - there are micro air pockets all throughout that little cube that are completely gone when you crush the material.
> 
> Simply put the popped seed in the hole (sometimes i poke a chopstick into the hole so the RW doesn't stop the seed from climbing out) and then soak the wool, you're done with the rock wool.
> 
> I like to keep a seed pad heater under the girls until they're fully out of their shell.


I was going to put straight on top onto hydrotron in net cup . Do set cubes in water or run some water over them so they’re nice and wet . I’m sure I don’t want these cubes soaked but I don’t want them dry .


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I've always squeezed them out. They fluff right back up. I can't say I've ever had an issue, but you may be right.


Yeah sorry man, I remembered reading it somewhere - here you are:

Straight from maximumyield: https://www.maximumyield.com/stonewool-dos-and-donts/2/1333

*Don’t: Squeeze Your Rockwool*
A common myth is that excess water in rockwool should be removed by squeezing the block or plugs. Do not do this! The structure of the fibers in rockwool contain beneficial water retention and air porosity properties that allow root systems to develop.

Crushing the wool damages that structure and the air pockets that were initially present will never be restored. If rockwool is squeezed too much, the material will become a wet, soggy mess with no aeration whatsoever.


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> So far, I've only been able to test it with buds from my last grow which was harvested in November 2018. I'm looking forward to seeing what it can do with fresh, dried and cured buds.
> 
> Functionally speaking, this thing is solid! Easy to set your temps and press time. Lots of room for a good sized squish between the plates. The yield is great too! I can press the same puck 2 or 3 times and still get more out. The flavor? It's like you've never really tasted what bud is supposed to taste like. Frickin amazing flavor!


soon as i get the wife to cave (LOL) i'll be in touch haha, i bought a PAX3 on 4/20 and been enjoying all the flavors of my colorado cookies, sam's crack, fruity pebbles, banana kush, and some northern lights from a buddy grower in the area

so much more flavor than smoking it


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Yeah sorry man, I remembered reading it somewhere - here you are:
> 
> Straight from maximumyield: https://www.maximumyield.com/stonewool-dos-and-donts/2/1333
> 
> ...


I can't say I've had the same experience but I can believe it. Usually, the root pops out, hits the water level and then the rock wool becomes obsolete anyway, but I can see what they are saying.


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I can't say I've had the same experience but I can believe it. Usually, the root pops out, hits the water level and then the rock wool becomes obsolete anyway, but I can see what they are saying.


that's as far as I take rockwool too. 1.5 inch starter cube, get that girl into coco (for my setup) and then i'm done. I'm guessing as long as there's a couple routes in there for the taproot it's probably fine. If your primary medium was rockwool (like those big ass cubes or the giant slabs) then i'd definitely say live and die by the rockwool code haha


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> that's as far as I take rockwool too. 1.5 inch starter cube, get that girl into coco (for my setup) and then i'm done. I'm guessing as long as there's a couple routes in there for the taproot it's probably fine. If your primary medium was rockwool (like those big ass cubes or the giant slabs) then i'd definitely say live and die by the rockwool code haha


Yea, they make monster cubes lol. I've used the 1.5" but prefer the little ones about the size of a half finger for hydro. Might still have some, I'll check. They work the best for hydro in my opinion.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Should I dump a little bit of water out or add? I was going to put a small layer of hydrotron down and cube on top or so I surround the cube with the hydrotron?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> soon as i get the wife to cave (LOL) i'll be in touch haha, i bought a PAX3 on 4/20 and been enjoying all the flavors of my colorado cookies, sam's crack, fruity pebbles, banana kush, and some northern lights from a buddy grower in the area
> 
> so much more flavor than smoking it


Lol, of course there's an app for that!

Dude, that little thing is brilliant. Looks very inconspicuous, kind of like a lip stick tube. Looks like a great travel gizmo!

@Ibn Vapin got something similar not long ago and spoke highly of it.


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Should I dump a little bit of water out or add? I was going to put a small layer of hydrotron down and cube on top or so I surround the cube with the hydrotron?


didn't someone say water should be half inch below the netcup? i don't remember anymore... 10 pages a day in this thread lol


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (May 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I've always squeezed them out. They fluff right back up. I can't say I've ever had an issue, but you may be right.


Ive squeezed them also, now if im using it ill soak them shake/flick it until water stops flicking off it.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, they make monster cubes lol. I've used the 1.5" but prefer the little ones about the size of a half finger for hydro. Might still have some, I'll check. They work the best for hydro in my opinion.


Glad I checked because I don't have any rock wool... AT ALL lol. 

I wasn't planning on using it for this bucket, but I like having it, just like coco.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 1, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> Ive squeezed them also, now if im using it ill soak them shake/flick it until water stops flicking off it.


Yea, just thought it was common practice. Learned something new today.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> didn't someone say water should be half inch below the netcup? i don't remember anymore... 10 pages a day in this thread lol


I believe someone did . Need a cigg . Down to how much hydrotron in 6 inch cup and the cube part and I guess my water lvl .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Glad I checked because I don't have any rock wool... AT ALL lol.
> 
> I wasn't planning on using it for this bucket, but I like having it, just like coco.


@schmebulock 

These be the ones kind of. Can't find the ones I had, they were slightly longer but small like these.

https://www.amazon.com/VARIOUS-AMOUNT-GRODAN-ROCKWOOL-HYDROPONIC/dp/B015P2JLVQ/ref=sxbs_sxwds-stvp?crid=2YN71T4GILALD&keywords=rockwool+mini+cubes&pd_rd_i=B015P2JLVQ&pd_rd_r=131c9cc8-94e8-4a71-a837-661c52995732&pd_rd_w=I1UN6&pd_rd_wg=CtGYK&pf_rd_p=d006b618-5fac-44e6-850d-a0fdd19f7847&pf_rd_r=4FGWY9739YX89M1BJEAS&qid=1556732872&s=gateway&sprefix=rockwool+mini


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's called the Magical Butter Machine 2.0. They probably have a 5.0 by now lol.
> 
> I'll go see if I can find the box.


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, of course there's an app for that!
> 
> Dude, that little thing is brilliant. Looks very inconspicuous, kind of like a lip stick tube. Looks like a great travel gizmo!
> 
> @Ibn Vapin got something similar not long ago and spoke highly of it.


we got ours in a less discreet color, so it just seems like a normal vape - we picked up some budkups which allows us to load up to 6 'cartridges' of flower. Picked up two of the containers so I can do 12 cartridges. Takes 3 seconds to replace a cartridge!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4326406 View attachment 4326407 View attachment 4326408


Yea buddy.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Now when I grow in soil I usually put a clear plastic tupaware bowl over my seedling to boost humidity. Can I do that over the cube or would that hold to much water and rock wool?


Do it


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/19fdf9aa-e19a-487b-812a-7b394ba69da4-jpeg.4326407/


fucking love these guys, that's a great timeline haha


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> supposedly bho is a full saturation so it has a better return - i think some people were seeing 2-3 times the return? but at a severe cost to flavor, terps, etc due to the solvent.
> 
> i was thinking bho for the better ROI, but at this point I'm thinking that dulytek $800 electric press


Only pressing gives you full terp & canabinoid spectrum


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Only pressing gives you full terp & canabinoid spectrum


yeah i think it'll be a better/healthier experience to press them

i've smoked flower so much i cough up black shit / resin leftovers every morning... it's been nice using the pax for vaping instead... haven't "smoked"-smoked in about a week and i'm seeing less and less black stuff each day haha


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

I soaked cube gave a tad squeeze. Pinched top slightly . Root tail was already curling and hat looked like it’s gonna come off soon . I need more hydrotron..


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, of course there's an app for that!
> 
> Dude, that little thing is brilliant. Looks very inconspicuous, kind of like a lip stick tube. Looks like a great travel gizmo!
> 
> @Ibn Vapin got something similar not long ago and spoke highly of it.


I like this...quartz bowl, easy to clean, batery is small so not for passing around at a party



https://www.kandypens.com/crystal-black.html


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @schmebulock
> 
> These be the ones kind of. Can't find the ones I had, they were slightly longer but small like these.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/VARIOUS-AMOUNT-GRODAN-ROCKWOOL-HYDROPONIC/dp/B015P2JLVQ/ref=sxbs_sxwds-stvp?crid=2YN71T4GILALD&keywords=rockwool+mini+cubes&pd_rd_i=B015P2JLVQ&pd_rd_r=131c9cc8-94e8-4a71-a837-661c52995732&pd_rd_w=I1UN6&pd_rd_wg=CtGYK&pf_rd_p=d006b618-5fac-44e6-850d-a0fdd19f7847&pf_rd_r=4FGWY9739YX89M1BJEAS&qid=1556732872&s=gateway&sprefix=rockwool+mini


if i recall right what you linked is actually the growing medium they created to mimic hydroton, there's no seed hole in those guys - you fill your netcup with that stuff instead. must have been a different one?


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I like this...quartz bowl, easy to clean, batery is small so not for passing around at a party
> 
> View attachment 4326410
> 
> https://www.kandypens.com/crystal-black.html


nice - i went with pax because i didn't go in on amazing equipment with 5 of my besties to create some of the best home made concentrates haha  - needed the ability to smoke flower and concentrate depending...

i did just pick up a "wulf duo" for my cartridges... a friend of mine was able to get some 1 gram 90% thc cartridges for $35 a pop - that's half price of what i normally see!


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I soaked cube gave a tad squeeze. Pinched top slightly . Root tail was already curling and hat looked like it’s gonna come off soon . I need more hydrotron..


Ahhh shit. I have bags of hydroton but we live miles and miles apart....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> we got ours in a less discreet color, so it just seems like a normal vape - we picked up some budkups which allows us to load up to 6 'cartridges' of flower. Picked up two of the containers so I can do 12 cartridges. Takes 3 seconds to replace a cartridge!


Got the original for bud


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

oh shit, i can' finally like! time to oprah -

YOU GET A LIKE
YOU GET A LIKE
YOU GET A LIKE


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> nice - i went with pax because i didn't go in on amazing equipment with 5 of my besties to create some of the best home made concentrates haha  - needed the ability to smoke flower and concentrate depending...
> 
> i did just pick up a "wulf duo" for my cartridges... a friend of mine was able to get some 1 gram 90% thc cartridges for $35 a pop - that's half price of what i normally see!


@Ibn Vapin ’s got the party machine, aptly named, sianara


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> oh shit, i can' finally like! time to oprah -
> 
> YOU GET A LIKE
> YOU GET A LIKE
> YOU GET A LIKE


You’re welcome...


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> @Ibn Vapin ’s got the party machine, aptly named, sianara


he's got a volcano? i'd love to have a volcano for when friends come over haha..


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 1, 2019)

Yeah I’ve been going on a liking spree everyone snow while since I got my like button 

I’m so high today that I completely forget to check the forum for hours at a time… 

Oh, I kinda like super Lollipopped my Girl Scout cookies tho :/ You can absolutely lollipop most auto flowers as far as I’ve seen I haven’t ever seen a plant of mine skip a beat because of defoliation or Lollipopping or topping for that matter (so far...) but maybe I’ve just been lucky?

 

 

Defol is 100000% necessary with this strain
I can’t even imagine what it would look like if I had just let her go right from the beginning she would be completely unmanageable and grown throughout herself like a tangled web of vines 

Probably could’ve let the Larf do it’s thing and got plenty of rosin out of it. But said fuck it... I want big cookies!!!


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> oh shit, i can' finally like! time to oprah -
> 
> YOU GET A LIKE
> YOU GET A LIKE
> YOU GET A LIKE


Lmfao you go buddy!!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Goin to toss a cup over to keep humidity up and I’m done with this project . Thanks everyone for my 1000 questions. Trying not to bar any set backs .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Goin to toss a cup over to keep humidity up and I’m done with this project . Thanks everyone for my 1000 questions. Trying not to bar any set backs .


You got this bro bro

You’re surrounded by some of the best growers around 

 pretty cool feeling when you stop and realize you have a very unique source of information that most people don’t have 

Like my buddy who’s doing the LOS growing here locally that gave me the vacuum pump… I had no idea they were forums like this


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> if i recall right what you linked is actually the growing medium they created to mimic hydroton, there's no seed hole in those guys - you fill your netcup with that stuff instead. must have been a different one?


Yea, that's what I was saying. They were a little longer, looks like a half finger, with a seed hole.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> he's got a volcano? i'd love to have a volcano for when friends come over haha..


No i’m talking bout his dab vape


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> You got this bro bro
> 
> You’re surrounded by some of the best growers around
> 
> ...


All I can do now is wait and see.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4326406 View attachment 4326407 View attachment 4326408


Ha! Why am I not surprised you have one too.  My wife has texted me a few times now with excitement about getting this thing.


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, that's what I was saying. They were a little longer, looks like a half finger, with a seed hole.


roger that.

@ClydeWalters high all day? that vac pump did you a solid hahaha!!!

#imjelly

clyde you lollipopped plenty fine! I have gone higher than that and still had to defoliate again by the time I was done.

and usually defoliation only impairs the girl when she's a foot tall or less. Once she's where you're at and the stems alternate, she's reached vegetation maturity and defol shouldn't hurt her at all!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 1, 2019)

I was cleaning out my shed today, had this garbage bag hanging in the corner for probably close to 6-8 months. Had a bunch of garbage I was about to stuff in there, then I looked to see what it was lol.


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Ha! Why am I not surprised you have one too.  My wife has texted me a few times now with excitement about getting this thing.


what - a pax?

if you do - highly highly recommend the budkup kit. I even fill all the kups up even if i'm sitting at home all day, i don't wanna pack that shit in the middle of a good movie! lol



3rd Monkey said:


> I was cleaning out my shed today, had this garbage bag hanging in the corner for probably close to 6-8 months. Had a bunch of garbage I was about to stuff in there, then I looked to see what it was lol.
> 
> View attachment 4326423


jesus christ, now that's what i call a bonus lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Ha! Why am I not surprised you have one too.  My wife has texted me a few times now with excitement about getting this thing.


You wanna try mine before you buy?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah i think it'll be a better/healthier experience to press them
> 
> i've smoked flower so much i cough up black shit / resin leftovers every morning... it's been nice using the pax for vaping instead... haven't "smoked"-smoked in about a week and i'm seeing less and less black stuff each day haha


I quit smoking cigarettes 5 years ago now after 30 years. I probably still smoke about the same amount of pot as I ever have, probably no more than a half G a day unless I'm dabbing. I don't have a lot of shit coming up but I deal with COPD every day... I'd like to move to just tinctures and edibles most of the time but, I love the flavor and smell of my weed too much to completely give it up.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

Man the yocan evolve plus is my favorite dab pen and I’ve had three. It works effortlessly and rips so big.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> what - a pax?
> 
> if you do - highly highly recommend the budkup kit. I even fill all the kups up even if i'm sitting at home all day, i don't wanna pack that shit in the middle of a good movie! lol
> 
> ...


No, the Magic Budder Maker. 

That pax is worthy though! On my list for sure.


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I quit smoking cigarettes 5 years ago now after 30 years. I probably still smoke about the same amount of pot as I ever have, probably no more than a half G a day unless I'm dabbing. I don't have a lot of shit coming up but I deal with COPD every day... I'd like to move to just tinctures and edibles most of the time but, I love the flavor and smell of my weed too much to completely give it up.


yeah i'll have to stop eventually - kids will grow up someday and know what that smell is haha..




StickyBudHound said:


> No, the Magic Budder Maker.
> 
> That pax is worthy though! On my list for sure.


nice, i agree that magic butter maker is on my list too lol


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You wanna try mine before you buy?


It's already on the way. Be here tomorrow.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> It's already on the way. Be here tomorrow.


Well, as we know, that’s quicker than me...enjoy...

Decarb anything that is taken orally...cannabutter works in about any recipe....but no heavy equipment for 6-8hrs....


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah i'll have to stop eventually - kids will grow up someday and know what that smell is haha..
> 
> 
> 
> nice, i agree that magic butter maker is on my list too lol


True. My daughter got caught smoking out during school once when she was a senior. She got suspended and came home scared to death she was gonna be grounded forever. Somehow, we had managed to keep it hidden from her. She was 17. I got home from work and my wife had her waiting for me on the couch. She was completely blown away when WE confessed about us having smoked the doobage since we were younger than she was then. She didn't get any grounding or punishment. Lol, what hypocrites we would have been for doing that!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> True. My daughter got caught smoking out during school once when she was a senior. She got suspended and came home scared to death she was gonna be grounded forever. Somehow, we had managed to keep it hidden from her. She was 17. I got home from work and my wife had her waiting for me on the couch. She was completely blown away when WE confessed about us having smoked the doobage since we were younger than she was then. She didn't get any grounding or punishment. Lol, what hypocrites we would have been for doing that!


Be dealin w that soon enuff, already gettin the D.A.R.E. Lectures when i open an occasional beer ...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Well, as we know, that’s quicker than me...enjoy...
> 
> Decarb anything that is taken orally...cannabutter works in about any recipe....but no heavy equipment for 6-8hrs....
> 
> View attachment 4326429


Lol, yeah but, thanks for the offer bro. Much appreciated!!

"no heavy equipment for 6-8hrs...."

Now that's what I like to hear! Excellent. I can't wait to check this out.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Be dealin w that soon enuff, already gettin the D.A.R.E. Lectures when i open an occasional beer ...


You must be some Gandalf level magician to still keep it hidden with all of what you have going on over there.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, yeah but, thanks for the offer bro. Much appreciated!!
> 
> "no heavy equipment for 6-8hrs...."
> 
> Now that's what I like to hear! Excellent. I can't wait to check this out.


Not quite as strong as shrooms...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Not quite as strong as shrooms...


Not quite? Holy shit, this is gonna be fun!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> You must be some Gandalf level magician to still keep it hidden with all of what you have going on over there.


“Gotta work on the tractor...implement..take the dog out...”. Got a whole littany...


----------



## Soil2Coco (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Be dealin w that soon enuff


I’ve been smoking with my son for 2 years. He came to me at 17 and admitted he smoked. I watched him get too involved in the “stoner culture” and grounded him for a month (not for smoking, there were other things) After we got that straightened out, he has been much more responsible. He’s a hard worker (construction) and gets his chores done around here. He deserves a joint at the end of the day and maybe even a beer or two sometimes. Just have to remain a contributing member of society, and never become a loser stoner


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Be dealin w that soon enuff, already gettin the D.A.R.E. Lectures when i open an occasional beer ...


DARE took cannabis off their list years ago!! even DARE is cool now haha


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Not quite? Holy shit, this is gonna be fun!


Get some icetrays...


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Get some icetrays...


if he ordered the full kit it comes with a mold to make your own butter rectangles like from the store! lol it'd be awesome to put them back into their original wrappings and hide the canna butter in plain sight lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I’ve been smoking with my son for 2 years. He came to me at 17 and admitted he smoked. I watched him get too involved in the “stoner culture” and grounded him for a month (not for smoking, there were other things) After we got that straightened out, he has been much more responsible. He’s a hard worker (construction) and gets his chores done around here. He deserves a joint at the end of the day and maybe even a beer or two sometimes. Just have to remain a contributing member of society, and never become a loser stoner


Gonna have to read up on that last sentence...got a link?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I’ve been smoking with my son for 2 years. He came to me at 17 and admitted he smoked. I watched him get too involved in the “stoner culture” and grounded him for a month (not for smoking, there were other things) After we got that straightened out, he has been much more responsible. He’s a hard worker (construction) and gets his chores done around here. He deserves a joint at the end of the day and maybe even a beer or two sometimes. Just have to remain a contributing member of society, and never become a loser stoner


Boom! Good job, dad. I totally agree.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> DARE took cannabis off their list years ago!! even DARE is cool now haha


Didn’t reach our cop shop....had a long discussion bout vaping this morning on way to school...turns out it’s some kinda smoking thing, not sure what the smoke is from, tho...another year or 6 mos...


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Boom! Good job, dad. I totally agree.


my little one isn't quite 2 yet. we take great care to make sure there's no smoke present when she's home. I have a souped up carbon filter in her room that also scrubs smells, and we have a couple smoke buddies we blow into. Couple extra carbon filters in the basement in our spare room where we smoke as well - keeps things fresh.

but when she goes to the grandparents


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Well, as we know, that’s quicker than me...enjoy...
> 
> Decarb anything that is taken orally...cannabutter works in about any recipe....but no heavy equipment for 6-8hrs....
> 
> View attachment 4326429


Yours looks nice. How youbrun yours?


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Didn’t reach our cop shop....had a long discussion bout vaping this morning on way to school...turns out it’s some kinda smoking thing, not sure what the smoke is from, tho...another year or 6 mos...


nvm i guess they just don't verbalize it anymore, they're still against it - here's the blurb off their site:

_Further, while the use of marijuana may be legal in a few states, it is still not legal anywhere in the United States under Federal law. For these reasons and others, we are opposed to the legalization of marijuana._


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> my little one isn't quite 2 yet. we take great care to make sure there's no smoke present when she's home. I have a souped up carbon filter in her room that also scrubs smells, and we have a couple smoke buddies we blow into. Couple extra carbon filters in the basement in our spare room where we smoke as well - keeps things fresh.
> 
> but when she goes to the grandparents


Wow dude, you're going the extra mile! Great job! Luckily, my kids didn't spend a lot of time indoors. They were always out playing the neighborhood so we could easily get our load on without too much worry. Our master bathroom was the go to place. I'm thinking it would be harder these days with it becoming far more commonplace. And, even though it's completely legal (in some places like Oregon) it still carries the same stigmatism as before.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> roger that.
> 
> @ClydeWalters high all day? that vac pump did you a solid hahaha!!!
> 
> ...


Yea I’d say your right! Once their established they actually welcome the hair cuts. = extra light for them


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Yea I’d say your right! Once their established they actually welcome the hair cuts. = extra light for them


extra light and very importantly - more air flow!

when i ran those 5 auto colorado cookies in my 2x4 last grow one of the plants actually had so little air movement in its core that the center buds were all starting to wither and die. Defoliated right away the entire tent and the temps immediately dropped - much better air movement.


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Wow dude, you're going the extra mile! Great job! Luckily, my kids didn't spend a lot of time indoors. They were always out playing the neighborhood so we could easily get our load on without too much worry. Our master bathroom was the go to place. I'm thinking it would be harder these days with it becoming far more commonplace. And, even though it's completely legal (in some places like Oregon) it still carries the same stigmatism as before.


yeah it will probably take a generational gap to overcome it. my only hope for humankind is the generations that precede us won't be as basic as the generations before them. By the time I have grand kids i'm hoping for full legalization. I'll retire on my own farm, call it Tegridy Farms, and that'll be the last of Schembulock.


----------



## Soil2Coco (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> if he ordered the full kit it comes with a mold to make your own butter rectangles like from the store! lol it'd be awesome to put them back into their original wrappings and hide the canna butter in plain sight lol


I use the butter flavored crisco (that’s what my wife’s cookie recipe uses) They come in a stick of butter shaped mold. I pour it back in there and into freezer then pop them out when frozen. One tip, leave the ground up pot in the mix for more potency.


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I use the butter flavored crisco (that’s what my wife’s cookie recipe uses) They come in a stick of butter shaped mold. I pour it back in there and into freezer then pop them out when frozen. One tip, leave the ground up pot in the mix for more potency.


so would you have to melt it down first and then filter out the bud before introducing it to the cookie recipe?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah it will probably take a generational gap to overcome it. my only hope for humankind is the generations that precede us won't be as basic as the generations before them. By the time I have grand kids i'm hoping for full legalization. I'll retire on my own farm, call it Tegridy Farms, and that'll be the last of Schembulock.


Here's where a "laughing my ass off" button would come in handy.

LMAO

Carry on


----------



## Soil2Coco (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> so would you have to melt it down first and then filter out the bud before introducing it to the cookie recipe?


Nope. It all goes into the cookies. You can filter it out too but it’s not as potent.


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Nope. It all goes into the cookies. You can filter it out too but it’s not as potent.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah it will probably take a generational gap to overcome it. my only hope for humankind is the generations that precede us won't be as basic as the generations before them. By the time I have grand kids i'm hoping for full legalization. I'll retire on my own farm, call it Tegridy Farms, and that'll be the last of Schembulock.


Don’t steal my name!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yours looks nice. How youbrun yours?


Wha?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah it will probably take a generational gap to overcome it. my only hope for humankind is the generations that precede us won't be as basic as the generations before them. By the time I have grand kids i'm hoping for full legalization. I'll retire on my own farm, call it Tegridy Farms, and that'll be the last of Schembulock.


My story is “it’s just like beer, only better for you...”


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I use the butter flavored crisco (that’s what my wife’s cookie recipe uses) They come in a stick of butter shaped mold. I pour it back in there and into freezer then pop them out when frozen. One tip, leave the ground up pot in the mix for more potency.


And the metamusil effect...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Wha?


Oh, how to run


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 1, 2019)

You guys are some stoners forrrrrr reallllll.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Wow dude, you're going the extra mile! Great job! Luckily, my kids didn't spend a lot of time indoors. They were always out playing the neighborhood so we could easily get our load on without too much worry. Our master bathroom was the go to place. I'm thinking it would be harder these days with it becoming far more commonplace. And, even though it's completely legal (in some places like Oregon) it still carries the same stigmatism as before.


Obviously before youtube, minecraft, fortnight...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

That’s the new world . ABC TGIF on Friday’s . Saturday cartoons , forts , playing in the woods . Non existent.. well if you live in more of the city .


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Obviously before youtube, minecraft, fortnight...


Yeah, I'm happy they weren't just gamer kids. Even when we got our first gaming system, it was sparkly and shiny for a few months and then they were right back outside. We had a great double culdesac neighborhood with a ton of kids all about the same ages. Lots of bikes, skateboards, basketball and hide and seek going on.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Yeah, I'm happy they weren't just gamer kids. Even when we got our first gaming system, it was sparkly and shiny for a few months and then they were right back outside. We had a great double culdesac neighborhood with a ton of kids all about the same ages. Lots of bikes, skateboards, basketball and hide and seek going on.


Total diff world now...kids & electronic devices...perverts and parents who won’t let their kids out of their sight...


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 1, 2019)

How’s everybody’s day going? 

Clyde needs to find a used tent

Anybody got an old tent did sell for the cheap?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> How’s everybody’s day going?
> 
> Clyde needs to find a used tent
> 
> Anybody got an old tent did sell for the cheap?


Why?

You starting a big run?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> How’s everybody’s day going?
> 
> Clyde needs to find a used tent
> 
> Anybody got an old tent did sell for the cheap?


Only when I wake up .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You guys are some stoners forrrrrr reallllll.


It’s binary...you either do cannabis or you’re not a real stoner....


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Only when I wake up .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

Trade you your old one back for my old one back lol


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

+50 bucks lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 1, 2019)

Got my full feed/drain irrigation set up today. As well As my reservoir.
 
 
Also transplanted my banana hammock seedlings to 1.5” net pots and coco. Gonna let them sprout and root in the small net pot and then drop it in the 3” net pot in my DWC tub. 
 

Oh and my environment is finally on point.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Got my full feed/drain irrigation set up today. As well As my reservoir.
> View attachment 4326501
> View attachment 4326503
> Also transplanted my banana hammock seedlings to 1.5” net pots and coco. Gonna let them sprout and root in the small net pot and then drop it in the 3” net pot in my DWC tub.
> ...


Nice setup, man!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> It’s binary...you either do cannabis or you’re not a real stoner....


True story.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

Got my beans in jiffy pods. Long tails. Should have sprouts in the next day or two. 

Everything had a nice tail except millions of peaches. She’s taking her time.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Got my full feed/drain irrigation set up today. As well As my reservoir.
> View attachment 4326501
> View attachment 4326503
> Also transplanted my banana hammock seedlings to 1.5” net pots and coco. Gonna let them sprout and root in the small net pot and then drop it in the 3” net pot in my DWC tub.
> ...


Insane this is possible in a “homegrown” setup. Neat man


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Nice setup, man!


Thank you!! I appreciate that! I was having the damnedest time trying to figure out my drain situation and then remembered I set my tent up right on top of a drain stub for a toilet. Cut a hole in the bottom of the tent ran my drain pipe down it problem solved! Lmao. Used a Flood and drain tray to catch the water and down the drain it does fuckin money! Hoping I have room for at least one or 2 DWC tubs in the front of my tent if I keep them short and mainline them. Idk though I’m pushing it.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Insane this is possible in a “homegrown” setup. Neat man


Thank you! Took some creativity but I’m really happy with it.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 1, 2019)

Oh and it’s mail day!!

Got my 4th 96elite the driver should be here later this week. 
 

Reptile fogger and humidity controller


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Oh and it’s mail day!!
> 
> Got my 4th 96elite the driver should be here later this week.
> View attachment 4326521
> ...


I use that reptile fogger hygrostat for my 40 gallon humidifier!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> I use that reptile fogger hygrostat for my 40 gallon humidifier!


The controller or the fogger? 

The controller is a ink bird humidity controller the fogger was separate lol I shoulda clarified. 

I’m assuming you use the controller. What’s your opinion on it you like it?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 1, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Oh and it’s mail day!!
> 
> Got my 4th 96elite the driver should be here later this week.
> View attachment 4326521
> ...


When you get a 5th I’ll give you the right address


----------



## schmebulock (May 1, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> The controller or the fogger?
> 
> The controller is a ink bird humidity controller the fogger was separate lol I shoulda clarified.
> 
> I’m assuming you use the controller. What’s your opinion on it you like it?


Sorry yeah it's the ink bird, I have the sensor set up to power a power strip. I have a 3 head fogger and a 200mm fan. Fogger turns the 40 gallon container into a humidifier and the fan blows it out of the tank into the room


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Thank you!! I appreciate that! I was having the damnedest time trying to figure out my drain situation and then remembered I set my tent up right on top of a drain stub for a toilet. Cut a hole in the bottom of the tent ran my drain pipe down it problem solved! Lmao. Used a Flood and drain tray to catch the water and down the drain it does fuckin money! Hoping I have room for at least one or 2 DWC tubs in the front of my tent if I keep them short and mainline them. Idk though I’m pushing it.


Great story, man!

Push it, you’ll learn some useful stuff....


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 1, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Great story, man!
> 
> Push it, you’ll learn some useful stuff....


I’m on it coach!! 3 hempys 2 DWC gonna try and max this bitch out! I’m stoked for the DWC.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> When you get a 5th I’ll give you the right address


5&6 are coming soon!!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 1, 2019)

My Saionara is a box mod attachment. If any of you guys vape you'll know what I mean. It's just a little tube that screws down in the top with a splash guard that gives good return on reclaim lol. Maybe that's just cause I dab a lot. Or did before I got sick. They think it's GERD and they've got me on omeprazole and some cancer-strength anti nausea medicine. I bought my whole getup from Humboldt vape tech dot com, Sai and the Voopoo Drag box plus shipping was a buck fitty seven and it's easily sturdy enough to be a daily driver. Doesn't use a ton of battery either so there's also that. Ordering a nugsmasher tomorrow when the rest of my tax check hits ze bank. Can't wait to join the Full Terp Club lol. 

What's up with this banana hammock shit I ain't seen no pics yet.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

Really wanting to give these a whirl @20 bucks for a pair. Samsung diodes. 

https://www.ebay.com/i/254193452077?_trksid=p11010.c100415.m3733&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=20150526101403&meid=146f19677aa94fa3ac12941ecebe2904&pid=100415&rk=2&rkt=4&b=1&sd=264274950974&itm=254193452077&ul_ref=https%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F2%2Fe112358.m3733.l2649%2F8%3Fbu%3D44803628265%26segname%3D16TE1798421_T_GENERIC_CT2%26crd%3D20190501090000%26mpre%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fi%252F254193452077%253F_trksid%253Dp11010.c100415.m3733%2526_trkparms%253Daid%25253D222007%252526algo%25253DSIM.MBE%252526ao%25253D1%252526asc%25253D20150526101403%252526meid%25253D146f19677aa94fa3ac12941ecebe2904%252526pid%25253D100415%252526rk%25253D2%252526rkt%25253D4%252526b%25253D1%252526sd%25253D264274950974%252526itm%25253D254193452077%26ch%3Dosgood%26url%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fi%252F254193452077%253F_trksid%253Dp11010.c100415.m3733%2526_trkparms%253Daid%25253D222007%252526algo%25253DSIM.MBE%252526ao%25253D1%252526asc%25253D20150526101403%252526meid%25253D146f19677aa94fa3ac12941ecebe2904%252526pid%25253D100415%252526rk%25253D2%252526rkt%25253D4%252526b%25253D1%252526sd%25253D264274950974%252526itm%25253D254193452077%26osub%3D8bbc1baea5959908f5810f936047797a%257E16TE1798421_T_GENERIC_CT2%26sojTags%3Demid%253Dbu%252Cut%253Dut%252Csegname%253Dsegname%252Ccrd%253Dcrd%252Curl%253Durl%252Cch%253Dch%252Cosub%253Dosub%26srcrot%3De112358.m3733.l2649%26rvr_id%3D0%26rvr_ts%3D75b2d33716a0a9cbec20278bffdfc303&ul_noapp=true


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

Yooooo. If anyone ever wants fastbuds autos (great breeder) that can’t order outside US, Maine clone carry’s them and ships from US. 

Great Seedbank 

http://www.maineclonecompany.com/auto-seeds/


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> My Saionara is a box mod attachment. If any of you guys vape you'll know what I mean. It's just a little tube that screws down in the top with a splash guard that gives good return on reclaim lol. Maybe that's just cause I dab a lot. Or did before I got sick. They think it's GERD and they've got me on omeprazole and some cancer-strength anti nausea medicine. I bought my whole getup from Humboldt vape tech dot com, Sai and the Voopoo Drag box plus shipping was a buck fitty seven and it's easily sturdy enough to be a daily driver. Doesn't use a ton of battery either so there's also that. Ordering a nugsmasher tomorrow when the rest of my tax check hits ze bank. Can't wait to join the Full Terp Club lol.
> 
> What's up with this banana hammock shit I ain't seen no pics yet.


It’s coming. I’ll have a sprout in two days


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yooooo. If anyone ever wants fastbuds autos (great breeder) that can’t order outside US, Maine clone carry’s them and ships from US.
> 
> Great Seedbank
> 
> http://www.maineclonecompany.com/auto-seeds/


Good selection over there??


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Only when I wake up .


LMFAAOOOOOOOO

I’m super drunk and logged on and the first message I read is this

I love you guys SO much

You make my life better


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 1, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> LMFAAOOOOOOOO
> 
> I’m super drunk and logged on and the first message I read is this
> 
> ...


That's how your weed buddies supposed to make you feel. Can't count the amount of times OG and Sticky have had me rolling with those stupid ass gifs and memes and shit they do. And the songs. Lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 1, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> My Saionara is a box mod attachment. If any of you guys vape you'll know what I mean. It's just a little tube that screws down in the top with a splash guard that gives good return on reclaim lol. Maybe that's just cause I dab a lot. Or did before I got sick. They think it's GERD and they've got me on omeprazole and some cancer-strength anti nausea medicine. I bought my whole getup from Humboldt vape tech dot com, Sai and the Voopoo Drag box plus shipping was a buck fitty seven and it's easily sturdy enough to be a daily driver. Doesn't use a ton of battery either so there's also that. Ordering a nugsmasher tomorrow when the rest of my tax check hits ze bank. Can't wait to join the Full Terp Club lol.
> 
> What's up with this banana hammock shit I ain't seen no pics yet.


lol they’re on their way everyone’s just germinated their beans lol. 

I did however order the GH nutes you posted the flora series box. Going to use that for my DWC


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 1, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> LMFAAOOOOOOOO
> 
> I’m super drunk and logged on and the first message I read is this
> 
> ...


You’re welcome lmao!!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 1, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> lol they’re on their way everyone’s just germinated their beans lol.
> 
> I did however order the GH nutes you posted the flora series box. Going to use that for my DWC


You can see what I've grown with these cheap ass nutes bro. It's like fitty a box, one box will basically carry one plant start to finish. That monster in my profile pic was a half pounder.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 1, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> My Saionara is a box mod attachment. If any of you guys vape you'll know what I mean. It's just a little tube that screws down in the top with a splash guard that gives good return on reclaim lol. Maybe that's just cause I dab a lot. Or did before I got sick. They think it's GERD and they've got me on omeprazole and some cancer-strength anti nausea medicine. I bought my whole getup from Humboldt vape tech dot com, Sai and the Voopoo Drag box plus shipping was a buck fitty seven and it's easily sturdy enough to be a daily driver. Doesn't use a ton of battery either so there's also that. Ordering a nugsmasher tomorrow when the rest of my tax check hits ze bank. Can't wait to join the Full Terp Club lol.
> 
> What's up with this banana hammock shit I ain't seen no pics yet.


Hey man, you think that vape/dab is causing stomach/esoph prob?...i had a couple hot ones and had gerd-like probs for a week/10 days....


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 1, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> You can see what I've grown with these cheap ass nutes bro. It's like fitty a box, one box will basically carry one plant start to finish. That monster in my profile pic was a half pounder.


Shit lol I’m going to have 2 plants....


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Good selection over there??


For good seeds they have only 5-7 brands. But ethos. Crockett Farms. Etc. 

Great deals. Great freebies. Great service. 

Me and iceman use them for our BH beans.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 1, 2019)

@ClydeWalters @Moabfighter how long did your deez nugs flower for?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 2, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @ClydeWalters @Moabfighter how long did your deez nugs flower for?


Have some over 90 days due whenever o guess. 

Chopped purple deez nugs the other day. Think she’s been alive since January.....


----------



## iceman2494 (May 2, 2019)

Did you get your buckets all set up ?


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 2, 2019)

Morning guys


----------



## iceman2494 (May 2, 2019)

Sup


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 2, 2019)

Trying to figure out how to get a copy of my Social Security card 

That is the most difficult thing I have ever tried to do


----------



## iceman2494 (May 2, 2019)

Think I had a problem with that with one of my kids .think birth certificate was harder .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 2, 2019)

GSC starting to flower  pretty


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think I had a problem with that with one of my kids .think birth certificate was harder .


 If I was in a different state I could just go online and order another copy like it was nothing. But if you go to SS a.gov And check... it lists about 11 states that CANNOT do that... low and behold!

And I DONT have my plastic copy of my new drivers license yet either... so I went to the SSA office here... and with my CERTIFIED/ON SECURITY PAPER copy of my ID FROM the DMV itself.... wasn’t good enough for them. 

Lost my shit

Left loudly

Felt defeated

Did a 0.25g dab and regretted it


----------



## iceman2494 (May 2, 2019)

I’m praying these things sprout in the rock wool


----------



## iceman2494 (May 2, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> If I was in a different state I could just go online and order another copy like it was nothing. But if you go to SS a.gov And check... it lists about 11 states that CANNOT do that... low and behold!
> 
> And I DONT have my plastic copy of my new drivers license yet either... so I went to the SSA office here... and with my CERTIFIED/ON SECURITY PAPER copy of my ID FROM the DMV itself.... wasn’t good enough for them.
> 
> ...


Yea think I smoked to much yesterday. Feel refreshed though .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Yea think I smoked to much yesterday. Feel refreshed though .


What’s your DWC you set up look like Bro Bro?

Just make sure that Rockwool isn’t too wet

It’s an easily saturateable material I think from all the stuff I read. 

Remember less is more


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 2, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> If I was in a different state I could just go online and order another copy like it was nothing. But if you go to SS a.gov And check... it lists about 11 states that CANNOT do that... low and behold!
> 
> And I DONT have my plastic copy of my new drivers license yet either... so I went to the SSA office here... and with my CERTIFIED/ON SECURITY PAPER copy of my ID FROM the DMV itself.... wasn’t good enough for them.
> 
> ...


My dad had to prove his citizenship just to get a new birth certificate with a raised seal so he could renew his drivers license. Ridiculous. 

Then it took 4 hours at the DMV to get his license, I went with him. We turned that DMV into a fucking uproar lol. Had everyone flipping out on those dickheads.

Then my mom asked if I was ever going to try to get my license back or at least an ID haha. NEVER.

Good luck dude. The system is fucking stupid.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 2, 2019)

PH meter should be here today I think. In the greenhouse rooter thing in tent right now. So I’ll put her in bucket tomorrow.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> My dad had to prove his citizenship just to get a new birth certificate with a raised seal so he could renew his drivers license. Ridiculous.
> 
> Then it took 4 hours at the DMV to get his license, I went with him. We turned that DMV into a fucking uproar lol. Had everyone flipping out on those dickheads.
> 
> ...


 I couldn’t agree with you more my friend 

Well said 

I just need it so that I can make my job 100% official their grooming me to be the new manager at the new store that’s opening up soon so everything has to be like super cross your T‘s and dot your eyes official you know what I mean 

Really worth the trouble because my job is selling cannabis products to people for a living


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 2, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I couldn’t agree with you more my friend
> 
> Well said
> 
> ...


Yea, I know what you mean. Most of my family still participates in the system, so I see the hoops they make them jump through, but it's a lifestyle choice. Just sucks how fucking retarded they make it for the working class heroes.

Now they are pushing this "real ID" shit on them too. Another set of hoops lol.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 2, 2019)

This is my FUCKING SONG every morning 

Gets me In my thug mode 

Get shit DONE boys! Marry the girl of your dreams! Smoke weed without fear of running out, and COMMAND respect wherever you go in real life.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 2, 2019)

They don’t seem soaked . Didn’t check the bottoms of them though . Fixed my ph Bach to 6.1 .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 2, 2019)

Does anybody remember just a couple months ago I was struggling so bad that I was about to lose my home… 

I finally decided I wanted something in life worth having so I swept up this girl and all the heart and she had to offer... 

She turned out to be the best decision I ever made 

Her father said he will pay to have all of my felonies expunged and he will pay to have my tattoos removed and he’s going to send me to real estate school because he said ““ I want my daughter taken care of for the rest of her life I do not want her to have to work, you will give her the world if I allow it?

And I agreed


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 2, 2019)

What he’s basically offering me is a redo 

He’s basically going to give me one shot at life to start over fresh and really really make something of myself 

The only reason I never succeeded when I was younger was because I was addicted to heroin my entire life 

Today I have a year and a half off the needle and one of the best lives I never could’ve imagined having 

You guys are all a really cool part of it as well you guys are the people that I share this news with the people that I tell what happens to me throughout my day 

Y’all are my brothers and I love you guys


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 2, 2019)

It's good to hang pirates.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's good to hang pirates.


¿


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 2, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> ¿


Slang around here for do what you want/think is right, even if people disagree or try to shoot you down. 

We live in the woods, cut us some slack lol.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Slang around here for do what you want/think is right, even if people disagree or try to shoot you down.
> 
> We live in the woods, cut us some slack lol.


Kinda had me imagining Jack Sparrow bring lynched 

That’s right tho, I live how I choose ^_^


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 2, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Kinda had me imagining Jack Sparrow bring lynched
> 
> That’s right tho, I live how I choose ^_^


Jack Sparrow? Nah dude lol. Dolph Lundgren in the Expendables haha.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 2, 2019)

EXCELLENT comparison here boys

Specimen: Sour Crack by Mephisto Genetics 

Methods: DWC vs HEMPY

Here’s a GREAT example of how DWC can change the game..

These 2 plants were BOTH like the smaller plant on the right. Started as hempys, both of them.

But my one on the left grew SO many roots... that I popped her in DWC just to see what would happen... 2gal smart pot and all... right in the 10” net pot!

She TRIPPLED in size... literally 

  

ALSO WORTH NOTING

Doing this ABSOLUTELY extended this plants life cycle

My smaller sour crack on the right (hempy) will be done in about 7 days

My DWC Sour crack has at LEAST another month to go! She’s packing the weight on! 

So wow is all I can say... you can monkey with these autos more than we know


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 2, 2019)

Dwc is a fuckin beast


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 2, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Dwc is a fuckin beast


Agreed

    

Crazy results man

I’m a believer


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> If I was in a different state I could just go online and order another copy like it was nothing. But if you go to SS a.gov And check... it lists about 11 states that CANNOT do that... low and behold!
> 
> And I DONT have my plastic copy of my new drivers license yet either... so I went to the SSA office here... and with my CERTIFIED/ON SECURITY PAPER copy of my ID FROM the DMV itself.... wasn’t good enough for them.
> 
> ...


Contact your congressman


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> This is my FUCKING SONG every morning
> 
> Gets me In my thug mode
> 
> Get shit DONE boys! Marry the girl of your dreams! Smoke weed without fear of running out, and COMMAND respect wherever you go in real life.


You’re on a roll dude, keep workin it...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Does anybody remember just a couple months ago I was struggling so bad that I was about to lose my home…
> 
> I finally decided I wanted something in life worth having so I swept up this girl and all the heart and she had to offer...
> 
> ...


You won the f#ckin lotto, man...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Slang around here for do what you want/think is right, even if people disagree or try to shoot you down.
> 
> We live in the woods, cut us some slack lol.


Don’t see many pirates there...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Jack Sparrow? Nah dude lol. Dolph Lundgren in the Expendables haha.


Anyone to make the air pump not so load? Thinking of putting it on a styrofoam box or something to kill vibration a little .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Don’t see many pirates there...


Pirates don't just hang out on boats. Most of them wear suits and have a political affiliation lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Don’t see many pirates there...


There’s a homeless man and his buddy running around town dressed like jack sparrow .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Anyone to make the air pump not so load? Thinking of putting it on a styrofoam box or something to kill vibration a little .


Hang it from a bungee.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Hang it from a bungee.


Have it sitting out side my tent try to figure out something. The nozzle where main hose is getting some heat . Turning the main hose like flimsy rubber .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Have it sitting out side my tent try to figure out something. The nozzle where main hose is getting some heat . Turning the main hose like flimsy rubber .


I hang mine from a bungee. I cut that main hose down to 2", way too long. Then I use a rubber band to stabilize the manifold to the pump handle.

I just tore my tent apart to set up for this run or I would show you. I'll work on it now so I can show you what I mean.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Anyone to make the air pump not so load? Thinking of putting it on a styrofoam box or something to kill vibration a little .


Suspend from ceiling with string

So it just levitates and touches nothing. Only way I found that helped at all. Tried styrofoam but eventually it just vibrated itself into the styrofoam :/


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Anyone to make the air pump not so load? Thinking of putting it on a styrofoam box or something to kill vibration a little .


Hang it like a pirate...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Pirates don't just hang out on boats. Most of them wear suits and have a political affiliation lol.


Oh you mean crooks in general...

I like you man...where you hail from?


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You won the f#ckin lotto, man...


I know that’s right. 

I had no idea her dad was who he was. So she’s the baddest b**** I’ve EVER been with.. by far. And all this extra stuff...

Is just a bonus 

Is still Marry her if she was piss poor broke and had a terminal illness. She’s that cool to me.

Feeling pretty grateful today  I always thought I’d struggle until I died... financially 

Looks like i might actually be wrong *crosses fingers* 

Long as I’m w her tho, that’s all that really matters


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I know that’s right.
> 
> I had no idea her dad was who he was. So she’s the baddest b**** I’ve EVER been with.. by far. And all this extra stuff...
> 
> ...


Nothin better that a good woman, rich or poor,...don’t fuck it up...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I hang mine from a bungee. I cut that main hose down to 2", way too long. Then I use a rubber band to stabilize the manifold to the pump handle.
> 
> I just tore my tent apart to set up for this run or I would show you. I'll work on it now so I can show you what I mean.


I just used a piece of copper wire to illustrate. Holds it nice and straight.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Hang it like a pirate...
> 
> View attachment 4326868


I just smoked and that topped it off. Fucking A if I could make the picture thing with the words and people would get the context lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Oh you mean crooks in general...
> 
> I like you man...where you hail from?


Thieving, murdering, caniving sonsabitches... Yea.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I just used a piece of copper wire to illustrate. Holds it nice and straight.
> 
> View attachment 4326874


Tell me what does shorter hose on pump side of manifold do?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Thieving, murdering, caniving sonsabitches... Yea.


Don’t get me goin...


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 2, 2019)

@Or_Gro

are you banana hammocking with the guys too?


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Nothin better that a good woman, rich or poor,...don’t fuck it up...


Trust... loud and clear


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Tell me what does shorter hose on pump side of manifold do?


For me, since I have it suspended to the top of the tent, it keeps the manifold straight so the weight doesn't kink it when it gets warm and gummy. Then I can spider my airlines out so they can be disconnected easily from one bucket at a time.

In a technical aspect, it should be more pressure too since it's less hose but I doubt it makes any discernible difference.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> @Or_Gro
> 
> are you banana hammocking with the guys too?


No, i’m maxed out..for the next two years...i l’ll live it thru you guys....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> For me, since I have it suspended to the top of the tent, it keeps the manifold straight so the weight doesn't kink it when it gets warm and gummy. Then I can spider my airlines out so they can be disconnected easily from one bucket at a time.
> 
> In a technical aspect, it should be more pressure too since it's less hose but I doubt it makes any discernible difference.


Thanks


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

alright you guys are killing me with these DWC before and after photos (looking at you clyde)

Are you still going to be swapping out your buckets every day to keep the water under control clyde?

If so, wouldn't it seem like RDWC would be the right path? 

@Or_Gro are you doing DWC or RDWC?


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/i/254193452077?_trksid=p11010.c100415.m3733&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=20150526101403&meid=146f19677aa94fa3ac12941ecebe2904&pid=100415&rk=2&rkt=4&b=1&sd=264274950974&itm=254193452077&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/2/e112358.m3733.l2649/8?bu=44803628265&segname=16TE1798421_T_GENERIC_CT2&crd=20190501090000&mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fi%2F254193452077%3F_trksid%3Dp11010.c100415.m3733%26_trkparms%3Daid%253D222007%2526algo%253DSIM.MBE%2526ao%253D1%2526asc%253D20150526101403%2526meid%253D146f19677aa94fa3ac12941ecebe2904%2526pid%253D100415%2526rk%253D2%2526rkt%253D4%2526b%253D1%2526sd%253D264274950974%2526itm%253D254193452077&ch=osgood&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fi%2F254193452077%3F_trksid%3Dp11010.c100415.m3733%26_trkparms%3Daid%253D222007%2526algo%253DSIM.MBE%2526ao%253D1%2526asc%253D20150526101403%2526meid%253D146f19677aa94fa3ac12941ecebe2904%2526pid%253D100415%2526rk%253D2%2526rkt%253D4%2526b%253D1%2526sd%253D264274950974%2526itm%253D254193452077&osub=8bbc1baea5959908f5810f936047797a%7E16TE1798421_T_GENERIC_CT2&sojTags=emid%3Dbu%2Cut%3Dut%2Csegname%3Dsegname%2Ccrd%3Dcrd%2Curl%3Durl%2Cch%3Dch%2Cosub%3Dosub&srcrot=e112358.m3733.l2649&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=75b2d33716a0a9cbec20278bffdfc303&ul_noapp=true

@Moabfighter - just a note that that's not a ton of diodes, and they're 2700k - meaning they'd be better for veg and that's about it right?

Also those are first generation diodes. version 2 of all the quantum boards uses lm301b diodes

*SPECIFICATIONS*

288pcs Samsung 301B top bin Diodes for V2
288pcs Samsung 561C top bin Diodes for V1


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> alright you guys are killing me with these DWC before and after photos (looking at you clyde)
> 
> Are you still going to be swapping out your buckets every day to keep the water under control clyde?
> 
> ...


Dwc, automation is the road to disaster for me...works great for lots of others tho....like @Steakbomb ....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> https://www.ebay.com/i/254193452077?_trksid=p11010.c100415.m3733&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=20150526101403&meid=146f19677aa94fa3ac12941ecebe2904&pid=100415&rk=2&rkt=4&b=1&sd=264274950974&itm=254193452077&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/2/e112358.m3733.l2649/8?bu=44803628265&segname=16TE1798421_T_GENERIC_CT2&crd=20190501090000&mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fi%2F254193452077%3F_trksid%3Dp11010.c100415.m3733%26_trkparms%3Daid%253D222007%2526algo%253DSIM.MBE%2526ao%253D1%2526asc%253D20150526101403%2526meid%253D146f19677aa94fa3ac12941ecebe2904%2526pid%253D100415%2526rk%253D2%2526rkt%253D4%2526b%253D1%2526sd%253D264274950974%2526itm%253D254193452077&ch=osgood&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fi%2F254193452077%3F_trksid%3Dp11010.c100415.m3733%26_trkparms%3Daid%253D222007%2526algo%253DSIM.MBE%2526ao%253D1%2526asc%253D20150526101403%2526meid%253D146f19677aa94fa3ac12941ecebe2904%2526pid%253D100415%2526rk%253D2%2526rkt%253D4%2526b%253D1%2526sd%253D264274950974%2526itm%253D254193452077&osub=8bbc1baea5959908f5810f936047797a%7E16TE1798421_T_GENERIC_CT2&sojTags=emid%3Dbu%2Cut%3Dut%2Csegname%3Dsegname%2Ccrd%3Dcrd%2Curl%3Durl%2Cch%3Dch%2Cosub%3Dosub&srcrot=e112358.m3733.l2649&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=75b2d33716a0a9cbec20278bffdfc303&ul_noapp=true
> 
> @Moabfighter - just a note that that's not a ton of diodes, and they're 2700k - meaning they'd be better for veg and that's about it right?
> 
> ...


Minor correction 2700k is for flower...i don’t know diddley about the boards

That link’s length is fuckin ridiculous...they probably have your blood type buried in there.


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Minor correction 2700k is for flower...i don’t know diddley about the boards
> 
> That link’s length is fuckin ridiculous...they probably have your blood type buried in there.


ahh right, lower is for flower - 4k is the one for veg specifically right? 3500 is a blend.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Hang it like a pirate...
> 
> View attachment 4326868


That’s what I’ll end up doing . If I put in tent it’ll raise my temps. To many plants in there .


----------



## Steakbomb (May 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> ahh right, lower is for flower - 4k is the one for veg specifically right? 3500 is a blend.


Yeah 3500 will do both but isn't necessarily optimized for either w/o adding supplemental boards/strips.

They used to do 5000k boards too. I already get super-tight node spacing using 4000k for veg - I can't imagine how squat the plants would grow under 5000k!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 2, 2019)

I need a little side lighting. If they’re a waste on energy and money I won’t gget them. I found two for twenty bucks.....


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I need a little side lighting. If they’re a waste on energy and money I won’t gget them. I found two for twenty bucks.....


I say go for it then - they're still gen1 samsungs, plenty of power


----------



## Moabfighter (May 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> I say go for it then - they're still gen1 samsungs, plenty of power


Could I use them on my Meanwell Lrs350 running 4 qb 132 or will I need to buy another driver. 

Not against it. Just need to know what driver to buy. 

Would like to get two QB96 for the middle of my top lighting.


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Could I use them on my Meanwell Lrs350 running 4 qb 132 or will I need to buy another driver.
> 
> Not against it. Just need to know what driver to buy.
> 
> Would like to get two QB96 for the middle of my top lighting.


that part gets into the V=IR and you lose me there man, sorry


----------



## Moabfighter (May 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> that part gets into the V=IR and you lose me there man, sorry


I had to have Clyde fire mine up for me so I know what you mean lol


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I had to have Clyde fire mine up for me so I know what you mean lol


well do me a favor and i'll try to calculate

total output of your current LRS350

total output requirement of 2 of those sunboards

total output requirement of your current 4 QB132's

That may answer our question lol


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Dwc, automation is the road to disaster for me...works great for lots of others tho....like @Steakbomb ....


so what does your upkeep look like? when do you actually have to lift her out of the bucket and change stuff up?

automation is the only way to keep my sanity - i've already got everything but the inline cooler. ph control is cake with that bluelabs controller.


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> total output requirement of 2 of those sunboards


_They are rated at 24V and 1400-1800mA per strip and can handle a little more, but are much more efficient in the 1050-1400mA range. -ebay post_


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Could I use them on my Meanwell Lrs350 running 4 qb 132 or will I need to buy another driver.
> 
> Not against it. Just need to know what driver to buy.
> 
> Would like to get two QB96 for the middle of my top lighting.


Is your LRS350 the LRS-350-36? If so, yes you can run 4 of the 132 boards at 300 watts with it. That's the setup I'm using right now.


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Is your LRS350 the LRS-350-36? If so, yes you can run 4 of the 132 boards at 300 watts with it. That's the setup I'm using right now.


do you understand the milliamp part of all this? I see those new boards he wants are rated 24v - which translated to milliamps is 24000 milliamps... but the controller can only control 4? if they're 1500ma each, that's only 6000ma, and the controller supposedly can handle 24000? so fucking confused..


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> alright you guys are killing me with these DWC before and after photos (looking at you clyde)
> 
> Are you still going to be swapping out your buckets every day to keep the water under control clyde?
> 
> ...


I’m DYING to upgrade!!!

It’s SUCH a pain in the ass!!! My white Widow XXL can drink 5 gallons of water in 48hours..

I’ve been lazy before and she got SO dry around 72 hours that she started to pop AIR ROOTS (super fuzzy looking ones) in her res... she was pissed as fuck at me

AND to make matters even worse... when she drinks up all the water... it CONCENTRATES the remaining nutrients which WILL burn your plant

You HAVE to get in the bucket daily in these 3-6 gallon buckets... when the plants are in flower anyways... they get HUUUUUUGE and drink WAY WAY WAAAAAAY fucking more than they EVER would in soil... which is how you know the method is superior in terms of performance 

It SUPER FEEDS your plants. And I want that ’


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> do you understand the milliamp part of all this? I see those new boards he wants are rated 24v - which translated to milliamps is 24000 milliamps... but the controller can only control 4? if they're 1500ma each, that's only 6000ma, and the controller supposedly can handle 24000? so fucking confused..


I can only tell you what Tbone Shuffle on GC told me to buy for running 4 QB132 boards at 300 watts while connected to the driver in parallel... Sorry man, I'm just as lost about that stuff myself.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 2, 2019)

I think automation is key as well if you’re running more than 2 to 3 plants… 

You definitely definitely at least want to have those blue tubes that stick out of the sides of your buckets from the bottom to show you how much water is in the bucket it’s like a water level gauge those are super important I’m getting ready to install some on all of my buckets 

As I’m leaving town for six days and I’m going to have someone checking on stuff for me and I don’t want her to have to lift anything out of the bucket some snap my plants to pieces because they are so fucking heavy it’s I can barely even lift them so I can’t imagine that she would have an easy time with this 

I think I’m just going to have her every 48 hours drop a gallon of low ppm nute water i’ll have pre-mixed and pre-Ph’ed and all that. 

I JUST need them to survive until I get home! 6 days.... it can be done right?

I have 

1x 6gallon
3x 5gallon
2x 3gallon

DWC buckets in my 4x4


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I think automation is key as well if you’re running more than 2 to 3 plants…
> 
> You definitely definitely at least want to have those blue tubes that stick out of the sides of your buckets from the bottom to show you how much water is in the bucket it’s like a water level gauge those are super important I’m getting ready to install some on all of my buckets
> 
> ...


Yeah run lower nute counts for now as they stack, keeps the girls moving while you're away.

I love the size of these DWC plants, but I could walk away from my setup for 2 weeks today and be fine. Both my humidifier and my reservoir are 40 gallon trash cans lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

Check out @WeedSexWeightsShakes ’s new grow room:


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Check out @WeedSexWeightsShakes ’s new grow room:


Love classic ebb and flow!

Saw some flood tables on craigslist but they were damaged. Wanted to explore it lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> I say go for it then - they're still gen1 samsungs, plenty of power


Main diff on v1 vs v2 is efficiency...still great efficacy...thing i always worry bout is are you getting good bin and the real thing...


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Main diff on v1 vs v2 is efficiency...still great efficacy...thing i always worry bout is are you getting good bin and the real thing...


Agreed.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Could I use them on my Meanwell Lrs350 running 4 qb 132 or will I need to buy another driver.
> 
> Not against it. Just need to know what driver to buy.
> 
> Would like to get two QB96 for the middle of my top lighting.


@tbone shuffle on gc...


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> @tbone shuffle on gc...


That's who it was, I was trying to remember who the voltage savant was


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Check out @WeedSexWeightsShakes ’s new grow room:


Damn that's outstanding @WeedSexWeightsShakes ! Excellent job! You wasted no time at all getting that put together. Really well done man!!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> so what does your upkeep look like? when do you actually have to lift her out of the bucket and change stuff up?
> 
> automation is the only way to keep my sanity - i've already got everything but the inline cooler. ph control is cake with that bluelabs controller.


Two smackdown tents: normal daily maintenance (topping, pH adj, spin buckets) 1 hr.

They never come out of buckets, pump out, funnel or pump in...


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Two smackdown tents: normal daily maintenance (topping, pH adj, spin buckets) 1 hr.
> 
> They never come out of buckets, pump out, funnel or pump in...


Sounds like a hell of a set up you have there !


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 2, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> Sounds like a hell of a set up you have there !


He has THE setup.... lol


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> He has THE setup.... lol


some day clyde.. some day..

personally i'd love to have all my girls in one 5x5, instead of a 2x2, a 2x2, and a 2x4 lol


----------



## Moabfighter (May 2, 2019)

Wait a second. There’s a sticky up top that says don’t post on people’s journals unless they ask you to.......?

Wtf?

I think I speak for everyone when I say any damn soul on the forums can post in here.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> some day clyde.. some day..
> 
> personally i'd love to have all my girls in one 5x5, instead of a 2x2, a 2x2, and a 2x4 lol


I’m bidding on a 5x5 now. It’s up to $175 though and not sure I wanna push much more when I could a 4x8 for $200.....

Prolly gonna just get a 4x8


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m bidding on a 5x5 now. It’s up to $175 though and not sure I wanna push much more when I could a 4x8 for $200.....
> 
> Prolly gonna just get a 4x8


why??
$150
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H9NGP8C/?coliid=IXVI6XLZGKRBP&colid=3E8SJA7URASGX&psc=0

$125
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073QMNLFT/?coliid=I3NDIJALPBE7CU&colid=3E8SJA7URASGX&psc=0

$130
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DXYM98K/?coliid=I1FPH3F26P17QO&colid=3E8SJA7URASGX&psc=0

$125
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RW2VAUI/?coliid=I20DI9G5FMNJPQ&colid=3E8SJA7URASGX&psc=0


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m bidding on a 5x5 now. It’s up to $175 though and not sure I wanna push much more when I could a 4x8 for $200.....
> 
> Prolly gonna just get a 4x8


4x8 and then buy/build a divider. 

100% the 4x8 my dude... trust I know you lol

That’s what you need.

Your girl will flip tho haha


----------



## Moabfighter (May 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> why??
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H9NGP8C/?coliid=IXVI6XLZGKRBP&colid=3E8SJA7URASGX&psc=0
> 
> $150


Sweet! Someone outbid me anyway.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 2, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> 4x8 and then buy/build a divider.
> 
> 100% the 4x8 my dude... trust I know you lol
> 
> ...


I think she’s starting to accept I’m not stopping. 

Not if she wants me to keep giving it to her aunt as daycare payment. I give her 4-5 g a week and Hell thats my stash you know? So I’m in the clear until August when he starts school. Hopefully this time next year it’ll be legal. Who knows....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> Sounds like a hell of a set up you have there !


It works, click on sig to view...


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

https://hightimes.com/grow/how-to-build-a-two-bucket-dwc-system/







Found this while trying to find info on Recirculating DWC 

Makes it so you have a feeding bucket, and technically twice the water size!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Wait a second. There’s a sticky up top that says don’t post on people’s journals unless they ask you to.......?
> 
> Wtf?
> 
> I think I speak for everyone when I say any damn soul on the forums can post in here.


I encourage posting on mine, but no fugging trolls...


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (May 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I think she’s starting to accept I’m not stopping.
> 
> Not if she wants me to keep giving it to her aunt as daycare payment. I give her 4-5 g a week and Hell thats my stash you know? So I’m in the clear until August when he starts school. Hopefully this time next year it’ll be legal. Who knows....


We will be waiting abit longer yet. I cannot wait, the day will come. Brexit first. Then its here. For sure right? Has to be? Makes perfect sense...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I think she’s starting to accept I’m not stopping.
> 
> Not if she wants me to keep giving it to her aunt as daycare payment. I give her 4-5 g a week and Hell thats my stash you know? So I’m in the clear until August when he starts school. Hopefully this time next year it’ll be legal. Who knows....


You get a 4x8, you’ll be payin people cash to take reef off your hands...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Wait a second. There’s a sticky up top that says don’t post on people’s journals unless they ask you to.......?
> 
> Wtf?
> 
> I think I speak for everyone when I say any damn soul on the forums can post in here.


I made sure I let people know they can post on the first post in the thread for clarification.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> https://hightimes.com/grow/how-to-build-a-two-bucket-dwc-system/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting!! I could do that for my 2 largest plants b4 I leave!! And I BET they wouldn’t even NEED a top off b4 I get back,.. 11 gallons is the most I could have total for my white widow. She drinks I’d say 1.5-2 gallons a day now. 

So 11 gallons should last me 5 days at LEAST. Just one quick gallon dumped In her bucket through the top would keep her above par. 

Better yet 1 gallon dumped in per day :/ hopefully they pull through okay


----------



## Moabfighter (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You get a 4x8, you’ll be payin people cash to take reef off your hands...


Giving the plants the space they need is where it’s at eh


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Giving the plants the space they need is where it’s at eh


Exactly. Having the SPACE to LST them all the wayyyyyy our wide

Tons of light penetration 

I’d love some extra room. My 8 plants are way too much for my 4x4


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

i'm continuing my investigation on RWDC, but found this lady and her nutrient station - wow!!!

https://www.420magazine.com/community/threads/karas-bible-hybrid-diy-recirculating-dwc-system-master-kush-grow.131024/







i'm so jelly how well designed that station is!!


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You get a 4x8, you’ll be payin people cash to take reef off your hands...


I think that’s what he wants. 

I WANT to be able to just do 1-2 LARGE runs per YEAR

that way my risk is minimal 

Unless we get legal... then it’s game on 24/7


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 2, 2019)

Well fellas I just got the call me and the wife have been waiting for all week! We got approved for the trailer park right next to my work!!!!! Gotta lease it for a year then have the option to switch over to rent to own ! Its a 2016 I was very interested when I saw the porch!! Fucking awesome cannot wait to dip out this apartment! The backyard even backs up to a big ass school field so we know nothing will be placed behind us! So stoked


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Well fellas I just got the call me and the wife have been waiting for all week! We got approved for the trailer park right next to my work!!!!! Gotta lease it for a year then have the option to switch over to rent to own ! Its a 2016 I was very interested when I saw the porch!! Fucking awesome cannot wait to dip out this apartment! The backyard even backs up to a big ass school field so we know nothing will be placed behind us! So stoked


Any room for an air conditioned 'shed' out back?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Giving the plants the space they need is where it’s at eh


Good lights, enuff of them; dialed in conditions; space to get light in there..3-5 lbs per 4x4, easy...with med to heavy yield strains...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I think that’s what he wants.
> 
> I WANT to be able to just do 1-2 LARGE runs per YEAR
> 
> ...


Four 2’x2’ plants....


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

@Or_Gro, you should update your signature to use this link:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/epic-4x4-flowering-smackdown-96-elites-vs-288s.982881/unread

It takes them to the last unread post in your thread. So if it's a common visitor it takes them to latest post. If it's a first-time clicker it takes them to page 1.

(you're currently linking it as page 1 but the shortcut takes you to page 3 lol)


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Well fellas I just got the call me and the wife have been waiting for all week! We got approved for the trailer park right next to my work!!!!! Gotta lease it for a year then have the option to switch over to rent to own ! Its a 2016 I was very interested when I saw the porch!! Fucking awesome cannot wait to dip out this apartment! The backyard even backs up to a big ass school field so we know nothing will be placed behind us! So stoked


Sweet dude, put up a yurt for growing..


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Any room for an air conditioned 'shed' out back?





Or_Gro said:


> Seeet dude, put up a yurt for growing..


Already has a large wooden platform off the side for a shed


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 2, 2019)

Thanks @Or_Gro and @StickyBudHound 
Pretty freaking exciting to have an actual grow room. Now I just need to get everything dialed in. I believe all I have left to do is get my filter setup in there. 
Hopefully everything goes good. I have some little plants on the right side but wanted to get the whole room going. Wish me luck!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

WeedSexWeightsShakes said:


> Thanks @Or_Gro and @StickyBudHound
> Pretty freaking exciting to have an actual grow room. Now I just need to get everything dialed in. I believe all I have left to do is get my filter setup in there.
> Hopefully everything goes good. I have some little plants on the right side but wanted to get the whole room going. Wish me luck!


I wish you sleep...you don’t need luck....


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 2, 2019)

Were shopping for a house right now based solely around if it has an “area” I can quarantine off (you guys know how stealth I can be) and use as a minimum 4x8 grow area. 

Built in drip systems. Built in drain system, extra large external (or underneath) res. RDWC all the way 100%

Hopefully I can procure even MORE space than that

Still looking


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Were shopping for a house right now based solely around if it has an “area” I can quarantine off (you guys know how stealth I can be) and use as a minimum 4x8 grow area.
> 
> Built in drip systems. Built in drain system, extra large external (or underneath) res. RDWC all the way 100%
> 
> ...


I hear 10x11's are all the rage! 

found a pic of @WeedSexWeightsShakes room about 3 months from now


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Were shopping for a house right now based solely around if it has an “area” I can quarantine off (you guys know how stealth I can be) and use as a minimum 4x8 grow area.
> 
> Built in drip systems. Built in drain system, extra large external (or underneath) res. RDWC all the way 100%
> 
> ...


we'll be looking next year and when we do i'm looking for a room inside a room inside a basement. that way people can go into the first room and see a normal basement, "and the 'hvac and other stuff' is behind that wall" and no one expects to go any further into the basement. 

or we build a house and intentionally add a secret room to the floor.


----------



## WeedSexWeightsShakes (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I wish you sleep...you don’t need luck....


So true lol!



schmebulock said:


> I hear 10x11's are all the rage!
> 
> found a pic of @WeedSexWeightsShakes room about 3 months from now


Lmfao 
Really loving these flood tables! So nice not having to constantly hand water. Hoping I can pull a decent yield. Need to start lollipopping so in a few months trimming will be easier lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 2, 2019)

How much souther ag do you use per gallon


----------



## Moabfighter (May 2, 2019)

Be careful. close to school Steve. 

Wondering about that southern ag too. One garden store by me has a southern ag garden fungal stuff. Wonder if it’s that stuff you guys use.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 2, 2019)

It wasn’t the liquid copper. So it about has to be the right stuff right?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> I hear 10x11's are all the rage!
> 
> found a pic of @WeedSexWeightsShakes room about 3 months from now


Think he’ll have to either add a couple stories, or take some training training, to grow like this:


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> we'll be looking next year and when we do i'm looking for a room inside a room inside a basement. that way people can go into the first room and see a normal basement, "and the 'hvac and other stuff' is behind that wall" and no one expects to go any further into the basement.
> 
> or we build a house and intentionally add a secret room to the floor.


Hell..build a floating country, and grow it in any room...

 

Go b2w and make it bud or fanleaf shape....you make the rules in your country...


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Hell..build a floating country, and grow it in any room...
> 
> View attachment 4327014
> 
> Go b2w and make it bud or fanleaf shape....you make the rules in your country...


In my country, you MUST grow cannabis! No option!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Be careful. close to school Steve.
> 
> Wondering about that southern ag too. One garden store by me has a southern ag garden fungal stuff. Wonder if it’s that stuff you guys use.


Probably is . Heard it’s super concentrated. Not sure if I should do 1 ml a gallon .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How much souther ag do you use per gallon




I do 1mL per gal....see if that works for you...be worried about too little, not too much....

If you compare hg vs gff, the concentration of goodstuff microbe is ridiculously higher in gff. I add 1ml (after adjusting pH) directly to each bucket daily without root infection or observable overdose....

Great price advantage compared to hg, too.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Be careful. close to school Steve.
> 
> Wondering about that southern ag too. One garden store by me has a southern ag garden fungal stuff. Wonder if it’s that stuff you guys use.


Garden Friendly Fungicide, the name is


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4327016


Since or gro is being lazy, 1 tsp aka 5ml per gallon is what it says lol

Boo he edited the text back in lol, just playin OG


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Since or gro is being lazy, 1 tsp aka 5ml per gallon is what it says lol


Sorry...wasn’t finished, See my comment...


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Sorry...wasn’t finished, See my comment...


Just teasing bud, little baked at the moment lol sorry


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Sorry...wasn’t finished, See my comment...


You always have the destructions on hand. 



schmebulock said:


> Just teasing bud, little baked at the moment lol sorry


I did the same thing once. Except it was my wife's sister and I told her to facefuck a zebra... But it was because I was baked.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Garden Friendly Fungicide, the name is


Hell yeah that’s what it is and it’s cheap IIRC


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 2, 2019)

Hey everyone! Sorry to pop in out of nowhere but just wanted to let the group of comparative growers know that I received my BH bean today and its being germed! Hopefully we have a healthy seedling by the end of the weekend!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You always have the destructions on hand.
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same thing once. Except it was my wife's sister and I told her to facefuck a zebra... But it was because I was baked.


Lol, happened to be workin next to it....

I bet that worked out great...,


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 2, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lol, happened to be workin next to it....
> 
> I bet that worked out great...,


Uh huh, working next to it lol. More like standing at the extremely OCD organized filing cabinet awaiting the bat signal haha.

I landed my wife. Long story short... At a party, girl was making fun of my shitkickers, told her to facefuck a zebra, my wife comes over to tell me off, and I take her home lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Uh huh, working next to it lol. More like standing at the extremely OCD organized filing cabinet awaiting the bat signal haha.
> 
> I landed my wife. Long story short... At a party, girl was making fun of my shitkickers, told her to facefuck a zebra, my wife comes over to tell me off, and I take her home lol.


That’s just straight g status !


----------



## iceman2494 (May 2, 2019)

Could have read bottle . Not being lazy . Just some ppl do 1/2 strength than what’s on label .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Uh huh, working next to it lol. More like standing at the extremely OCD organized filing cabinet awaiting the bat signal haha.
> 
> I landed my wife. Long story short... At a party, girl was making fun of my shitkickers, told her to facefuck a zebra, my wife comes over to tell me off, and I take her home lol.


lol x 2


----------



## Or_Gro (May 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Could have read bottle . Not being lazy . Just some ppl do 1/2 strength than what’s on label .


1ml/gal here


----------



## Moabfighter (May 2, 2019)

Ole lady got me a prize. 
Said she was tired of scraping dabs off wax paper lmao. 

Get butane down to almotbnothinn and pour onto this mat. Stick in freezer. Pops right off.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 2, 2019)

PH meter wasn’t left bc no one home to sign. 

They’ll leave 200 bucks worth of quantum boards but not an 8 dollar PH meter.......


Alrighty.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ole lady got me a prize.
> Said she was tired of scraping dabs off wax paper lmao.
> 
> Get butane down to almotbnothinn and pour onto this mat. Stick in freezer. Pops right off.


Yea that’s what I use with my vacuum!!! Came RIGHT up no issue. 

You should get a SQUARE container to blast into that’s made of the same material

Issue solved


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Be careful. close to school Steve.
> 
> Wondering about that southern ag too. One garden store by me has a southern ag garden fungal stuff. Wonder if it’s that stuff you guys use.


Always keep it careful man! The school is about a mile away from the back yard its all a big ass field in between shouldnt be too much of a problem. Best part its got central air


----------



## iceman2494 (May 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ole lady got me a prize.
> Said she was tired of scraping dabs off wax paper lmao.
> 
> Get butane down to almotbnothinn and pour onto this mat. Stick in freezer. Pops right off.


They sell that putane 99 percent clean or whatever for 10$ a can . Was gonna grab but don’t know if it’s a good deal at the time


----------



## Moabfighter (May 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> They sell that putane 99 percent clean or whatever for 10$ a can . Was gonna grab but don’t know if it’s a good deal at the time


Yeah it’s not a terrible deal but I always go for the one with most quantity. Some are 300ml. Some 380. Some 420ml.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah it’s not a terrible deal but I always go for the one with most quantity. Some are 300ml. Some 380. Some 420ml.


Was the size of a can of pam or whatever cooking spray .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 2, 2019)

Might grab a can and ask for a sample of mammoth p tomorrow if open when I get off work .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Might grab a can and ask for a sample of mammoth p tomorrow if open when I get off work .


Yeah man. They’re that size. Scope around and see if they have any that appear taller. Those have more in. And usually same price. 8-10 bucks. 

Was showing Clyde using a whole can for a run the size we do is a waste IMO. Atleast run half can, mix your material up, blast the second half. 

My second blast always has great return. First taste best.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 2, 2019)

I need more mammoth p bad. 

Have about a third a sample.


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

Just found out my wife cleaned out the reservoir in prep for our girls' transplants. The trashcan is bigger than her lol. She also washed out the airpots of old debris and the catch trays. Saved me a ton of work! Shes the reason 2 grows ago was banana kush and fruity pebbles lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Just found out my wife cleaned out the reservoir in prep for our girls' transplants. The trashcan is bigger than her lol. She also washed out the airpots of old debris and the catch trays. Saved me a ton of work! Shes the reason 2 grows ago was banana kush and fruity pebbles lol


Now that's a devoted wife lol. Mine just makes dinner and washes laundry lol.


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

@Moabfighter

How much are you putting in per gallon?

Found the infosheet


----------



## iceman2494 (May 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Just found out my wife cleaned out the reservoir in prep for our girls' transplants. The trashcan is bigger than her lol. She also washed out the airpots of old debris and the catch trays. Saved me a ton of work! Shes the reason 2 grows ago was banana kush and fruity pebbles lol


Keep her !


----------



## Moabfighter (May 2, 2019)

Friends. 

Banana hammock. Day one.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Friends.
> 
> Banana hammock. Day one.
> 
> View attachment 4327070





Moabfighter said:


> Friends.
> 
> Banana hammock. Day one.
> 
> View attachment 4327070


Should have put in a dome to get her started .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @Moabfighter
> 
> How much are you putting in per gallon?
> 
> ...


Haven’t used a drop till roots drop . See .06 is a start for seedlings


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Haven’t used a drop till roots drop . See .06 is a start for seedlings


Dwc you will use 0.6ml per gallon for the whole run, they say to use exact amounts, but I hate measuring .6 so I do 1ml per because lazy.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 2, 2019)

On the same boat as you . It’ll be 1 ml . Only put in fungicide. No nutes . Weird one bucket stayed at 5.8 all day . Other rose back to 7 .


----------



## schmebulock (May 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> On the same boat as you . It’ll be 1 ml . Only put in fungicide. No nutes . Weird one bucket stayed at 5.8 all day . Other rose back to 7 .


The one going to 7, was that the vermiculite rainbow sheen? Could be mixing myself up here


----------



## Moabfighter (May 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Should have put in a dome to get her started .


Jiffy greenhouse seed starter container not good enough for you? lol jk


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Friends.
> 
> Banana hammock. Day one.
> 
> View attachment 4327070


I'm curious to see these genetics in action. You popped 2, right?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Jiffy greenhouse seed starter container not good enough for you? lol jk


Had the chance .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Had the chance .


You popped 2 BH too, right Ice?


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 2, 2019)

Loook at the FATTY in the middle



Got a fatty in the bed too... a big fat ass to bury my face in

*motor boat noises*

Clyde out


----------



## iceman2494 (May 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You popped 2 BH too, right Ice?


No one bh and one skunk hero .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> No one bh and one skunk hero .


I'm just wondering how the stability of genetics will be between your guys grows. 

I was checking out some Ethos grows and they have a decent amount of phenos in some of their strains. Still looks like good genetics in all of them, but curious nonetheless.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 2, 2019)

Wasn’t going to run this till end of May . To many autos from last run still need to finish . None to less I wanted to try a dwc. Thing is . You guys are phenomenal growers . So why not learn when I have the chance ? This environment is a straight up chill and learn zone .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Wasn’t going to run this till end of May . To many autos from last run still need to finish . None to less I wanted to try a dwc. Thing is . You guys are phenomenal growers . So why not learn when I have the chance ? This environment is a straight up chill and learn zone .


That’s what I’m saying man. Some great growers to bounce off of in here and if I/we pay attention we can really up our skills. Work takes up so much time damn. Then running after work every day. I’m never home. It’s 10:30 and I’m just now making dinner


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm just wondering how the stability of genetics will be between your guys grows.
> 
> I was checking out some Ethos grows and they have a decent amount of phenos in some of their strains. Still looks like good genetics in all of them, but curious nonetheless.


Lots of their strains are R1’s. Gotta order the BX1&2’d for stable phenos. The BX stands for back cross where they found a particular pheno they force to polinate it’s self and then breed it again.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 3, 2019)

Hope to have some sprouts soon .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 3, 2019)

Helmer’s are off . Just need them to stretch up .


----------



## DustyDuke (May 3, 2019)

Hello just stopping in to say hi @iceman2494 mentioned this thread in the new members area. I couldn’t find it though I thought this thread was in the general grow area. Anyways I like the positivity on here and the great advice you all are sharing keep up the good work.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Lots of their strains are R1’s. Gotta order the BX1&2’d for stable phenos. The BX stands for back cross where they found a particular pheno they force to polinate it’s self and then breed it again.


Well, it should be interesting lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 3, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Hello just stopping in to say hi @iceman2494 mentioned this thread in the new members area. I couldn’t find it though I thought this thread was in the general grow area. Anyways I like the positivity on here and the great advice you all are sharing keep up the good work.


Nice of you to join


----------



## schmebulock (May 3, 2019)

Pulled out one of the main colas from the auto colorado cookies comparative... drool

She's got about another week in the totes before she's ready to sample


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

Everything is coming up except millions of peaches didn’t pop but that’s ok


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 3, 2019)

I get to go look at 4 mother plants today!!

Green Crack

Chem Dawg

Twisties Delight

And LSD

All photo strains. All local cuts, and I was just told I could have as many cuttings as I like when I’m ready!!!

We get this new house and I’ll be BANGING OUT CLONES!!

Woo!!


----------



## schmebulock (May 3, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I get to go look at 4 mother plants today!!
> 
> Green Crack
> 
> ...


that's pretty badass - would be neat to go in and just pick up a cutting off a guaranteed pheno!

highly recommend a quarantine area or like a 2x2 tent to keep them separated for the first couple of weeks. Seen plenty enough of posts where people brought home a contaminated clone and next thing you know: mites or worse and the whole grow op is forfeit


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (May 3, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I get to go look at 4 mother plants today!!
> 
> Green Crack
> 
> ...


I work all my photos from clones of my prized phenos. If you can get yourself some good mothers or a steady incoming of clones it shaves around 2 weeks off of the grow cycle.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Everything is coming up except millions of peaches didn’t pop but that’s ok


What all did you plant ?


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 3, 2019)

Clyde’s run this AM was tiny :/ used already once blasted material

Waste after blasting out of this perfect tube anyways. Got maybe half a G out of an entire 18-20g of material.



schmebulock said:


> that's pretty badass - would be neat to go in and just pick up a cutting off a guaranteed pheno!
> 
> highly recommend a quarantine area or like a 2x2 tent to keep them separated for the first couple of weeks. Seen plenty enough of posts where people brought home a contaminated clone and next thing you know: mites or worse and the whole grow op is forfeit


Oooooo good point... I’ll inspect the grow they came from tho fo sho

Scary :/


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 3, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> I work all my photos from clones of my prized phenos. If you can get yourself some good mothers or a steady incoming of clones it shaves around 2 weeks off of the grow cycle.


Hell yea. 

Plus, you'll have the feed cycle down pat, finish times exact, training, etc. 

No guessing games or having to set up parameters. Almost as good as automation lol.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 3, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> I work all my photos from clones of my prized phenos. If you can get yourself some good mothers or a steady incoming of clones it shaves around 2 weeks off of the grow cycle.


That’s EXACTLY what I want too. Fast turnaround.

So from clone... how long usually to harvest a photo if you veg it for 3-4 weeks?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 3, 2019)

You could do a sog .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 3, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> That’s EXACTLY what I want too. Fast turnaround.
> 
> So from clone... how long usually to harvest a photo if you veg it for 3-4 weeks?


Same amount of time as the mother.

The benefit to cloning, is the plant can be sexually mature MUCH earlier. As soon as it starts putting out good growth, you can flip it.

Flowering time stays the same, veg time can be greatly reduced.


----------



## schmebulock (May 3, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Clyde’s run this AM was tiny :/ used already once blasted material
> 
> Waste after blasting out of this perfect tube anyways. Got maybe half a G out of an entire 18-20g of material.
> View attachment 4327327
> ...


yeah don't forget s2c had to set fire to his entire grow operation after his puppy brought spider mites into the house - crazy how fast shit can go sour


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What all did you plant ?


2 BH
One cherry Garcia fem
One purple sunset fem
One angry hulk reg

One millions of peaches yet to pop.


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (May 3, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> That’s EXACTLY what I want too. Fast turnaround.
> 
> So from clone... how long usually to harvest a photo if you veg it for 3-4 weeks?


Depends on the strain but a good time frame is 8weeks of flower so 8weeks plus the veg period. Im usually FORCED to flower after 3 or 4 weeks from planting my clones.


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (May 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> 2 BH
> One cherry Garcia fem
> One purple sunset fem
> One angry hulk reg
> ...


Angry hulk? Isnt that a bruce banner?
Og kush x Strawberry diesel.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> Angry hulk? Isnt that a bruce banner?
> Og kush x Strawberry diesel.


Yep. Excited for it. 

OG kush was one of my best plants ever. Loved the “dirt” kush smell. And strawberry diesel..... Hell yeah. 

Bet it’ll be great. Hope it’s a girl.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

If we are getting BH sprouts up now. What will be our harvest window? When are we gonna flip? After 30 days? 45? We all need to flip the same day IMO.....


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

The Strawberry Cough in the Strawberry Diesel is Kyle Kushmans cut. Aka my favorite herb to ever grace my lungs.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah don't forget s2c had to set fire to his entire grow operation after his puppy brought spider mites into the house - crazy how fast shit can go sour


Omg that’s right... ugh... my... god... I would die because I don’t have medicine saved up until harvest... 

Ok. Gunna be hella careful


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Just found out my wife cleaned out the reservoir in prep for our girls' transplants. The trashcan is bigger than her lol. She also washed out the airpots of old debris and the catch trays. Saved me a ton of work! Shes the reason 2 grows ago was banana kush and fruity pebbles lol


She available in a couple weeks?


----------



## schmebulock (May 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> One millions of peaches yet to pop.


love the name - presidents of the united states band from the 90's - song called 'peaches'


----------



## schmebulock (May 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> She available in a couple weeks?


if you offered her some of that delicious goop you make, she'd stop by lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> If we are getting BH sprouts up now. What will be our harvest window? When are we gonna flip? After 30 days? 45? We all need to flip the same day IMO.....


I'm running autos. Wanna race lol. 

You're probably going to want to shoot for 2 months to make it worthwhile, in my opinion.


----------



## schmebulock (May 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm running autos. Wanna race lol.
> 
> You're probably going to want to shoot for 2 months to make it worthwhile, in my opinion.


some big gals - 2 weeks seedling --> 2 months of veg --> 10 weeks of flower --> 1 week of dry time --> 3 weeks of cure 

That's just over 5 months, oof


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> some big gals - 2 weeks seedling --> 2 months of veg --> 10 weeks of flower --> 1 week of dry time --> 3 weeks of cure
> 
> That's just over 5 months, oof


I was brought up that if you're going to do something, do it right lol.

Just seems like a $20 seed... Make it go the distance.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> some big gals - 2 weeks seedling --> 2 months of veg --> 10 weeks of flower --> 1 week of dry time --> 3 weeks of cure
> 
> That's just over 5 months, oof


Do 2 tents:veg 2x3 or 4, or 3x3 & flower 4x4 or 5x5...only flower time matters...for short turnaround..

A year from now, you guys gonna have more than you know what to do with...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

Here’s my own cross. Just cut the large colas. 

Deez nugs crosses with sour stomper x fantasmo express. Mephisto. 

Happy with how she finished. Very purple hue. Deez nugs shape. Smells like ss x fe


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

Trimming in my undies lmao


----------



## iceman2494 (May 3, 2019)

Going to flip depending on size .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 4327366
> 
> Trimming in my undies lmao


Laundry sucks..,but you got your priorities straight...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 3, 2019)

I got 1/2 sprouts above ground this AM


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 3, 2019)

Thank you QB96’s for the big fat donkey dicks!

White Widow XXL - Dinafem

  

I couldn’t be happier with this plant


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

New CBD production plant opening in my area. 

How does one inquire about a job for something in pre production like that? I’ve contacted the pharmacy group but unsure who else to contact. Maybe the president of the pharmacy group....? Lol


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

Making the best money I ever have at my current job but would take a small pay cut for a better potential career opportunity


----------



## schmebulock (May 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Do 2 tents:veg 2x3 or 4, or 3x3 & flower 4x4 or 5x5...only flower time matters...for short turnaround..
> 
> A year from now, you guys gonna have more than you know what to do with...


i just grow for me and my wife and after just 4 grows i'm sitting on 2 pounds of excess flower - with 4 new plants in coco lol


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i just grow for me and my wife and after just 4 grows i'm sitting on 2 pounds of excess flower - with 4 new plants in coco lol


I have enough in jars now to do me the rest of the year. And I’m about to harvest 5-10 plants in the next week lol


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I have enough in jars now to do me the rest of the year. And I’m about to harvest 5-10 plants in the next week lol


Front me some? Lol


----------



## Steakbomb (May 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i just grow for me and my wife and after just 4 grows i'm sitting on 2 pounds of excess flower - with 4 new plants in coco lol


Does Mrs Schmeb help with the grows? My wife is WAYYYY better at doing a good trim than I am lol

We just grow for us as well. I still have about a pound of Crimea Blue left - hoping to have 1+ lbs (preferably 1.5lb+) of LibHaze in another few weeks. Then comes no growing for a couple months while we get some work done on the house... (New grow room coming soon...)


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (May 3, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Thank you QB96’s for the big fat donkey dicks!
> 
> White Widow XXL - Dinafem
> 
> ...


I may run this myself...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> I may run this myself...


It’s a really good grower man. Fades really well too.


----------



## schmebulock (May 3, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Does Mrs Schmeb help with the grows? My wife is WAYYYY better at doing a good trim than I am lol
> 
> We just grow for us as well. I still have about a pound of Crimea Blue left - hoping to have 1+ lbs (preferably 1.5lb+) of LibHaze in another few weeks. Then comes no growing for a couple months while we get some work done on the house... (New grow room coming soon...)


For the most part she lets me handle operations and she takes care of the cleanliness aspect. In seedling mode (before they get set up with the manifold drip system, I spend more time because I'm checking their coco water levels, making sure PPFD is right, checking for nute burn... Probably 20-30 minutes a night with the little ones.

I spend on a normal evening about 5-10 minutes in the garden once they're in full flower because of the full automation at that point. Pump runs at 6pm and 2am for double feed by way of a smart switch, lights are on smart switches with their own schedules. AC Unit is on a smart switch that also has a kill-a-watt built into it so I can see how much the AC is consuming. humidifer is hooked up to a hygrostat set to 60 RH - so the room is persistently trying to humidify to 60 (it's a basement).


----------



## iceman2494 (May 3, 2019)

Wow the help must be nice . I just ask if the temps are good when I’m at work .


----------



## schmebulock (May 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Wow the help must be nice . I just ask if the temps are good when I’m at work .


iceman if you got $25 you can pick up one of these and have a webcam you can monitor from your phone:

https://www.amazon.com/Wyze-Indoor-Wireless-Camera-Vision/dp/B076H3SRXG/ref=sr_1_4?keywords=wyze+camera&qid=1556905675&s=electronics&sr=1-4

the app is free - streaming is free - if you want to save to the wyze cloud i think they give you a 1 month subscription

and it's 1080p so the girls look fine in there - but 1080p is not fine enough to really see nute burn clearly or anything like that


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> iceman if you got $25 you can pick up one of these and have a webcam you can monitor from your phone:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Wyze-Indoor-Wireless-Camera-Vision/dp/B076H3SRXG/ref=sr_1_4?keywords=wyze+camera&qid=1556905675&s=electronics&sr=1-4
> 
> ...


And, you can figure out why she only has time to check temps...


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 3, 2019)

Clyde just got Like 50 free samples at a grow convention!! 

Including Mammoth P! 2 bottles! And a FULL line of nutes from the guys who make drip clean

Got like 4 t shirts too

what a haul!!
 

3 bags packed full of samples! Except that one company who gave me like $300 worth of shit cuz I told him who I was. Seemed friendly like he had heard of us? Idk it’s like he couldn’t talk about cannabis tho


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Clyde just got Like 50 free samples at a grow convention!!
> 
> Including Mammoth P! 2 bottles! And a FULL line of nutes from the guys who make drip clean
> 
> ...


You know how to score...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Clyde just got Like 50 free samples at a grow convention!!
> 
> Including Mammoth P! 2 bottles! And a FULL line of nutes from the guys who make drip clean
> 
> ...


Thanks for telling me something was going on lol


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

I got a mammoth p sample today.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

Here’s what I’m using for veg. Pure blend pro veg nute. Hydroshop guy swore by it.


----------



## schmebulock (May 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> And, you can figure out why she only has time to check temps...


lol!


----------



## schmebulock (May 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Here’s what I’m using for veg. Pure blend pro veg nute. Hydroshop guy swore by it.
> 
> View attachment 4327414


nice grab - 1ml per gallon and that mamp sample will last you multiple grows!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> nice grab - 1ml per gallon and that mamp sample will last you multiple grows!


If I do it like bottle says, 0.8ml /gallon it says it’ll make 100 gallons. Really just use it once a week though...?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Here’s what I’m using for veg. Pure blend pro veg nute. Hydroshop guy swore by it.
> 
> View attachment 4327414


Got anything vegging to test it on?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Got anything vegging to test it on?


Nope. 

Well. I have some sprouts I can give it to if you want


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Nope.
> 
> Well. I have some sprouts I can give it to if you want


Haha, your babes.

Just nice to know what strength to adjust to with a new product.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

Oh shit. And I got roots organic soil too.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Haha, your babes.
> 
> Just nice to know what strength to adjust to with a new product.


Right right. I hope it’s good stuff man. Dude about wouldn’t let me spend my money on anything else. Wanted to go with the GH grow nute since I’ve been using maxi bloom but he really advised not to go with that....

Anyway. This stuff is same brand as sillica blast hydroguard etc....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Right right. I hope it’s good stuff man. Dude about wouldn’t let me spend my money on anything else. Wanted to go with the GH grow nute since I’ve been using maxi bloom but he really advised not to go with that....
> 
> Anyway. This stuff is same brand as sillica blast hydroguard etc....


I used GH when I used bottled nutes. They worked fine, I dunno why he would steer you away.

They all work pretty much the same, so I hope it does good for you.


----------



## schmebulock (May 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> If I do it like bottle says, 0.8ml /gallon it says it’ll make 100 gallons. Really just use it once a week though...?


yeah i hate measuring less than 1ml, so i just do 1ml haha - 0.6ml/gal is what the website says for hydroponics


----------



## Steakbomb (May 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Here’s what I’m using for veg. Pure blend pro veg nute. Hydroshop guy swore by it.
> 
> View attachment 4327414


I really like botanicare's nutes. I use the KIND nutes from them because I like a 3-part option - got a buddy who uses pure blend and it works pretty well for him


----------



## schmebulock (May 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Right right. I hope it’s good stuff man. Dude about wouldn’t let me spend my money on anything else. Wanted to go with the GH grow nute since I’ve been using maxi bloom but he really advised not to go with that....
> 
> Anyway. This stuff is same brand as sillica blast hydroguard etc....


i just nute burned my girls - be careful!

   

Had to drop ppm and ppfd back - the girls were prayin this morning so i feel better... we'll see where they are when i get home lol.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Thanks for telling me something was going on lol


I didn’t know until my LOS grower buddy called me today


----------



## schmebulock (May 3, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I didn’t know until my LOS grower buddy called me today


are you guys close enough that you could call him and go together? same state?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i just nute burned my girls - be careful!
> 
> View attachment 4327433 View attachment 4327434 View attachment 4327435
> 
> Had to drop ppm and ppfd back - the girls were prayin this morning so i feel better... we'll see where they are when i get home lol.


Burnt em with same stuff??


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> are you guys close enough that you could call him and go together? same state?


Yep. Well. Not same state. But first point still remains same.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah i hate measuring less than 1ml, so i just do 1ml haha - 0.6ml/gal is what the website says for hydroponics


0.6 huh. Sweet. I’ll do that then. I prefer “by the book”


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> are you guys close enough that you could call him and go together? same state?


Yea I live near a few of us actually 

Moab is the only guy on here I hang out w in real life tho

My LOS grower buddy I actually grew up with and went to school with. Our parents used to date way back when lol. We crossed paths again recently and we both just kinda figured each other out by swapping bud and we both were like (it’s this and that u gotta try it blah blah blah) so we both knew the other grows

So we were just like... hey! What’s up lol


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 3, 2019)

He’s making me a bunch of candy over the next few days to take with me on my trip. Using all Green Crack  

Gunna give him an OZ of whatever he wants in return

60 candies incoming! I ate one the other day... floored me


----------



## schmebulock (May 3, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Yea I live near a few of us actually
> 
> Moab is the only guy on here I hang out w in real life tho
> 
> ...


That's a lot of fun. I really wish I had more grower buddies in the area. Have like a little farmers market swap lol


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

Man. In my state you can pay a couple hundred bucks and get a hemp license. To grow inside. But open enrollment is closed for the year. Damnit. Just found that out today. Some dude spent like a thousand bucks at the shop on like a tent and light and a bunch of CBD clones. Poor guy buying CMH.... not to say they’re bad. But damn.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> And, you can figure out why she only has time to check temps...


Can’t get someone to do my dwc if I’m just now trying to figure it out


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> He’s making me a bunch of candy over the next few days to take with me on my trip. Using all Green Crack
> 
> Gunna give him an OZ of whatever he wants in return
> 
> 60 candies incoming! I ate one the other day... floored me


See if he will make 90 and I’ll pay you for 30 of them trade you whatever.....


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 3, 2019)

Tent is at MAX capacity for suuuure

 

GSC In bottom left just wont stop


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> See if he will make 90 and I’ll pay you for 30 of them trade you whatever.....


I can get em wholesale for 2-3$ per candy.

SUPER high potency. I was very pleased


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

Man that shop had a temperature controller for 35 bucks. Looked like it’d hook to an ac unit maybe and then just click it on whenever it got too warm? Seemed neat. Needed a PH controller but they didn’t have one.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

Idk what’s up with that GSC man. 

Fastbuds ONLY makes autos.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I can get em wholesale for 2-3$ per candy.
> 
> SUPER high potency. I was very pleased


If you can get em @ 2 each id buy 30 now and leave out to come get them now lol


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Can’t get someone to do my dwc if I’m just now trying to figure it out


Good lord I’d never ask my ole lady to tend to my DWC. Not even my soil plants lol. 

I asked her to count my ethos seeds and she said there was 15. 

There was 28. I about had a heart attack when she told me “how many were there...”

Never again.


----------



## schmebulock (May 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Man. In my state you can pay a couple hundred bucks and get a hemp license. To grow inside. But open enrollment is closed for the year. Damnit. Just found that out today. Some dude spent like a thousand bucks at the shop on like a tent and light and a bunch of CBD clones. Poor guy buying CMH.... not to say they’re bad. But damn.


CMH are considered top tier like quantum board lighting, they have a crazy CRI of 92/93 (how close they mimic sunlight. The sun is a perfect score 100)

Schplakken at GC uses 4 of them (315w lights) in his 4x4 and produces monsters every single time


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> CMH are considered top tier like quantum board lighting, they have a crazy CRI of 92/93 (how close they mimic sunlight. The sun is a perfect score 100)
> 
> Schplakken at GC uses 4 of them (315w lights) in his 4x4 and produces monsters every single time


No shit? Well why I have I only ever seen about two people ever use CMH? Not to discredit what you’re saying. But it’s either MH, HPS, or LED. Very VERY rarely have I seen anyone use CMH. I love the look though. It’s a tiny ass bulb.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> CMH are considered top tier like quantum board lighting, they have a crazy CRI of 92/93 (how close they mimic sunlight. The sun is a perfect score 100)
> 
> Schplakken at GC uses 4 of them (315w lights) in his 4x4 and produces monsters every single time


Lots of uv, too, for terps and cannabinoids...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> No shit? Well why I have I only ever seen about two people ever use CMH? Not to discredit what you’re saying. But it’s either MH, HPS, or LED. Very VERY rarely have I seen anyone use CMH. I love the look though. It’s a tiny ass bulb.


They’re the newest tubes?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 3, 2019)

Yeah CMH are pretty good lights! I just like leds better because less heat. 

Also @ClydeWalters watch those clones tight bro, don't want to bring in pests on accident like Subcool and get a mite infestation off a bad cut!! One reason why I prefer to keep my own stuff


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

Wait Clyde you’re running clones?


----------



## schmebulock (May 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> No shit? Well why I have I only ever seen about two people ever use CMH? Not to discredit what you’re saying. But it’s either MH, HPS, or LED. Very VERY rarely have I seen anyone use CMH. I love the look though. It’s a tiny ass bulb.


CMH (ceramic metal hydride) is a hybrid technology - it's based off of MH (metal hydride). You can sometimes see it sold as an LEC (Light emitting ceramic). It's about as new as quantum boards but I can't speak to your rarity. When I first started and did my research I had no idea QB's existed. Little bit of counter-anecdote there for ya lol.

Ultimately what attracted me to QB's was the same performance without the MAJOR heat issues. I no longer needed to keep the light in a giant enclosed hood - i literally just push my qb120 stack against the wall when i'm ready to hang my girls to dry lol

i remember at the start i was pumping from a standalone AC unit into 6" ducting and ducting the cold air straight into the light hood to keep things under control.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> CMH (ceramic metal hydride) is a hybrid technology - it's based off of MH (metal hydride). You can sometimes see it sold as an LEC (Light emitting ceramic). It's about as new as quantum boards but I can't speak to your rarity. When I first started and did my research I had no idea QB's existed. Little bit of counter-anecdote there for ya lol.
> 
> Ultimately what attracted me to QB's was the same performance without the MAJOR heat issues. I no longer needed to keep the light in a giant enclosed hood - i literally just push my qb120 stack against the wall when i'm ready to hang my girls to dry lol
> 
> i remember at the start i was pumping from a standalone AC unit into 6" ducting and ducting the cold air straight into the light hood to keep things under control.


Plus qbs have all the advantages of solid-state and digital, and you can supplement for similar spectrum... tubes started dying out after WWII, just now reaching grow lights.. you guys picked the right lights...


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Wait Clyde you’re running clones?


Next run yes

I have access to EXCELLENT genetics if I want them

His green crack is unreal bro

And he’s sayin $3 per candy for $90.$3 each. That’s our price too. Their $5 normally 

Their super potent


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 3, 2019)

Green crack

Chem dawg

LSD

Twisties Delight

Are the cuts I have to choose from.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)




----------



## iceman2494 (May 3, 2019)

Have sprouts but I think way to water logged .r


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Have sprouts but I think way to water logged .r


Sketchy business with that rockwool man. None of us use that :/

Keep a fan blowing on it maybe to keep surface dry ish


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

I need to get motivated. PH meter came today. Got my veg nutes. Time to start this bucket up. 

Going to use a notebook like you guys do and do very basic time and ph and ppm checks daily. If nothing else it’ll be the bug in my ass to make me do it.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Sketchy business with that rockwool man. None of us use that :/
> 
> Keep a fan blowing on it maybe to keep surface dry ish


Have them domed up in the buckets . Might wait a day and decide if I should try again . . Should I take off tops ? This morning they were bellow the wool . Come home and they popped up more than I thought would have .


----------



## Steakbomb (May 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I need to get motivated. PH meter came today. Got my veg nutes. Time to start this bucket up.
> 
> Going to use a notebook like you guys do and do very basic time and ph and ppm checks daily. If nothing else it’ll be the bug in my ass to make me do it.


Yeeeeesssssssss... Collect ALL the data!


----------



## schmebulock (May 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Have them domed up in the buckets . Might wait a day and decide if I should try again . . Should I take off tops ? This morning they were bellow the wool . Come home and they popped up more than I thought would have .


See how they play out next 8 hours, may be fine. The rw is always drying out, slowly but surely.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 3, 2019)

Got my LOS grower started on DWC today lol


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 3, 2019)

I miss talking to you guys all day... I’ve been stupid busy

I miss the crew


----------



## iceman2494 (May 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> See how they play out next 8 hours, may be fine. The rw is always drying out, slowly but surely.


That’s what I’m gonna do . I took tops off to let some air in to help . They They don’t look sickly or weak . The skunk hero stem looks decent . Leafs kinda abnormal color . Rw is damp still . I’ll keep eye out .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s what I’m gonna do . I took tops off to let some air in to help . They They don’t look sickly or weak . The skunk hero stem looks decent . Leafs kinda abnormal color . Rw is damp still . I’ll keep eye out .


What concerns you particularly?


----------



## schmebulock (May 3, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I miss talking to you guys all day... I’ve been stupid busy
> 
> I miss the crew


You dont worry about us CW, we are fine. Keep on improving that life of yours bud, we are all your cheerleaders in life! Happy to see some positive things going your way


----------



## iceman2494 (May 3, 2019)

Thinking the leaf color or skunk . Rw since I never used before . Idk if it’s soacked or if it’s fine . I think it’ll pull through . Glad it’s not an auto . So my concern meter is at highest being a 10 .. I’ll give it a 4 . I also I don’t get why one bucket ph sinks while other goes up . Both 5 ml of southern ag . Didn’t add any nutes since it’s pointless at this point . I ph both to 6.1Keep an eye on the skunk bucket since that ph lowers .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Have sprouts but I think way to water logged .r


Drop your water level 1/2” see if that helps...a little less mist/drops on net cup...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 3, 2019)

I’ve been letting water lvl drop . Haven’t added any . Water dropped about a half inch or more.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I need to get motivated. PH meter came today. Got my veg nutes. Time to start this bucket up.
> 
> Going to use a notebook like you guys do and do very basic time and ph and ppm checks daily. If nothing else it’ll be the bug in my ass to make me do it.


Whatever it takes...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ve been letting water lvl drop . Haven’t added any . Water dropped about a half inch or more.


You’re on it...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Have them domed up in the buckets . Might wait a day and decide if I should try again . . Should I take off tops ? This morning they were bellow the wool . Come home and they popped up more than I thought would have .


Take it off for an hour, see if that hurts; play around with it...

Trying all this shit, is how you get up the learning curve faster...you def are thinkin right...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I miss talking to you guys all day... I’ve been stupid busy
> 
> I miss the crew


Goin to shows & shit?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 3, 2019)

@Moabfighter @ClydeWalters i got a purple
Deez nuggs pheno! It’s my best looking one too! The buds just started purpling I’ll take pics later when I water.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 3, 2019)

Temps in tent should help dry a little without the dome . . Rw feels spongey .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Temps in tent should help dry a little without the dome . . Rw feels spongey .


For now, only leave off dome when you’re home...don’t want it to swing other way..


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Goin to shows & shit?


Touring houses to buy


----------



## iceman2494 (May 3, 2019)

Your right . I think they’ll be alright . Think the competitiveness is getting me anxious . Forgetting I’m not in soil.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Your right . I think they’ll be alright . Think the competitiveness is getting me anxious . Forgetting I’m not in soil.


The hardest part of growing is getting to 6 nodes/1st 30days...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Your right . I think they’ll be alright . Think the competitiveness is getting me anxious . Forgetting I’m not in soil.


If you aren't used to dwc grow speed, tighten the straps on your manpanties bro. It's nothing for mine to grow an inch or more in veg with good conditions while I'm at work/lights off period. It's fast af.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> The hardest part of growing is gething to 6 nodes...


Quoted for mother fucking truth


----------



## Steakbomb (May 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> The hardest part of growing is getting to 6 nodes/1st 30days...


1000000%

I fuck SOMETHING up in that phase damn near every time.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Quoted for mother fucking truth


Fuck man, i just lost my 4 amnesia ogs, one to stem rot, 3 to the humidifier not seated right->rh dropping to 37%-> beautiful 3 node raisins

Someday i’m gonna get anal about seedlings....


----------



## iceman2494 (May 3, 2019)

I’d be happy with that . I like the dwc stuff . Feels like I’m more in control of things .


----------



## Steakbomb (May 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’d be happy with that . I like the dwc stuff . Feels like I’m more in control of things .


Wait til you hit a snag! DWC has a way of ensuring humility every once in a while.

Fortunately you have several experienced hydro phds in this thread. Plus I'm here too lol


----------



## Steakbomb (May 3, 2019)

Hey can I post non-banana hammock plants in here?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 3, 2019)

Hell yea


----------



## Steakbomb (May 3, 2019)

These 3 LibHazes got a few weeks to go based on a cursory peek at the trichs today. Gonna break out the microscope this weekend.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 3, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> These 3 LibHazes got a few weeks to go based on a cursory peek at the trichs today. Gonna break out the microscope this weekend.
> View attachment 4327522


Those look pretty dang lush ! My temps won’t see 72 endless I put a damn ac unit in the tent . Temps outside are already hitting 90 and my tents on the second floor .


----------



## Steakbomb (May 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Those look pretty dang lush ! My temps won’t see 72 endless I put a damn ac unit in the tent . Temps outside are already hitting 90 and my tents on the second floor .


Whereabouts are you? In the states somewhere? I won't see 90 til June/July in MA


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Wait til you hit a snag! DWC has a way of ensuring humility every once in a while.
> 
> Fortunately you have several experienced hydro phds in this thread. Plus I'm here too lol


Don’t let mr. steakbomb shit you, anyone who can consistently grow more in a pretty filing cab than what they can smoke knows wtf’s up...


----------



## Steakbomb (May 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Don’t let mr. steakbomb shit you, anyone who can grow more in a pretty filing cab than what they can smoke knows wtf’s up...


I have a strong philosophy of underpromising and overdelivering.

AKA sandbagging whenever possible hahaha


----------



## iceman2494 (May 3, 2019)

The South. I don’t see a winter really . Flip flops all day (except for work) . Humidity outside is what’s the devils advocate.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @Moabfighter @ClydeWalters i got a purple
> Deez nuggs pheno! It’s my best looking one too! The buds just started purpling I’ll take pics later when I water.


Hell yeah man! You just wait. You’re gonna save that stash for Halloween like I am. It’s creepy orange and purple. So purple. Never seen purple buds that purple. You’ll see.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

The control aspect sounds great. If only I was good at controlling it. Hah. About to set a bucket up and take numbers. 1ml per gallon hydroguard. Bucket is 4g. Don’t be to the brim. So I’m doing 3ML.


----------



## Steakbomb (May 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> The South. I don’t see a winter really . Flip flops all day (except for work) . Humidity outside is what’s the devils advocate.


Humidity is a constant frustration here, too. At no point do I not need some kind of machine running to get it right for the plants - humidifier from Oct->Mar, dehumidifier from Apr->Sep. I probably use more power correcting my environment than I do on the friggin lights!


----------



## Steakbomb (May 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> The control aspect sounds great. If only I was good at controlling it. Hah. About to set a bucket up and take numbers. 1ml per gallon hydroguard. Bucket is 4g. Don’t be to the brim. So I’m doing 3ML.


Double that dosage! Hydroguard is pretty low % of the active bacteria - you could put in 100x the prescribed dose and it would be fine.

Next go-round, look for southern ag garden friendly fungicide - same bacteria but 99%+ concentration whereas hydroguard is something like 0.02%. It's also crazy-cheap by contrast. I use 1ml of GFF per 4 gallons of water in my res and it works great. (At that concentration overdosing is possible, though...)


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Humidity is a constant frustration here, too. At no point do I not need some kind of machine running to get it right for the plants - humidifier from Oct->Mar, dehumidifier from Apr->Sep. I probably use more power correcting my environment than I do on the friggin lights!


I better find a dehumidifier soon myself....


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 3, 2019)

Damn yall I stopped off at the hydro shop by me get to talking with the guy next thing I know im in a room full of nothing but clones! $10 a piece and all kinds of strands!!!!! I cant believe it!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 3, 2019)

Must’ve had a good convo .


----------



## Steakbomb (May 3, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Damn yall I stopped off at the hydro shop by me get to talking with the guy next thing I know im in a room full of nothing but clones! $10 a piece and all kinds of strands!!!!! I cant believe it!


Good problem to have!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

Day one. 7:40pm. Distilled water. 6.15pH and 090PPM


----------



## iceman2494 (May 3, 2019)

Yet to find another grower around me . Haven’t looked or broadcasted anything either . Not like finding a fridge on Craigslist.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 3, 2019)

I’m in Australia humidity is a fair problem here also, for about 6 months of the year at least. I might not even grow indoors during Feb & March next year. I’ll will do a decent outdoor grow though to make up for it. 


Steakbomb said:


> Humidity is a constant frustration here, too. At no point do I not need some kind of machine running to get it right for the plants - humidifier from Oct->Mar, dehumidifier from Apr->Sep. I probably use more power correcting my environment than I do on the friggin lights!


----------



## DustyDuke (May 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Yet to find another grower around me . Haven’t looked or broadcasted anything either . Not like finding a fridge on Craigslist.


I have a few people around me that grow but I’ve known them since we were kids. We all started doing outdoor grows all over the area we grew up in on the sly. Then we graduated to indoors. I stopped for 10ish years just started growing indoors again this year. But with out this forum I’d be screwed we have all moved apart over the years only see them now and then


----------



## iceman2494 (May 3, 2019)

So the souther ag I should use only 1 ml per 4 gal ?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 3, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I have a few people around me that grow but I’ve known them since we were kids. We all started doing outdoor grows all over the area we grew up in on the sly. Then we graduated to indoors. I stopped for 10ish years just started growing indoors again this year. But with out this forum I’d be screwed we have all moved apart over the years only see them now and then


Is it legal ?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 3, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I have a few people around me that grow but I’ve known them since we were kids. We all started doing outdoor grows all over the area we grew up in on the sly. Then we graduated to indoors. I stopped for 10ish years just started growing indoors again this year. But with out this forum I’d be screwed we have all moved apart over the years only see them now and then


I’ve heard of a other person that does. Also heard it’s for profit and they do other sources of revenue that I don’t condone to .


----------



## Steakbomb (May 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So the souther ag I should use only 1 ml per 4 gal ?


Yeah go easy on it. You could go way less if you wanted as well - I think at 1ml per 4 gal you basically have a reservoir full of hydroguard...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

https://streamable.com/uzaa7


Lmao can I not embed on this forum?


----------



## Steakbomb (May 3, 2019)

Just looked it up
GFF is 98.85% Bacillus amyloliquefaciens
Hydroguard is 0.038%
GFF is 2600x more bacteria for 1/3 the price per bottle.

1.5ml of GFF in 1 gallon of water and you've manufactured your own hydroguard.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Must’ve had a good convo .


Of course man! Lol


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Fuck man, i just lost my 4 amnesia ogs, one to stem rot, 3 to the humidifier not seated right->rh dropping to 37%-> beautiful 3 node raisins
> 
> Someday i’m gonna get anal about seedlings....


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 3, 2019)

Today’s haul

 

There’s even more I forgot about b4 the photo

Crazy day


----------



## Steakbomb (May 3, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Today’s haul
> 
> View attachment 4327578
> 
> ...


I gotta give mammoth P another try my next grow


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @Moabfighter @ClydeWalters i got a purple
> Deez nuggs pheno! It’s my best looking one too! The buds just started purpling I’ll take pics later when I water.


Awesome bro!!!! Neat isn’t it!! Mine is SUPER purple. Each and EVERY calyx it ever had grew purple right from the start

I’ll photograph her purple ness later on when I get a second 

Enjoy friend!! Super neat that its THIS common!!

Edit: this photo is like 3 weeks old


----------



## DustyDuke (May 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Is it legal ?


It’s not legal but it’s decriminalised what ever that means
I can still get in the shit but I’m only growing for personal. Anymore than nine plants and you can get in trouble but it’s just a slap on the wrist and a fine about $1500


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 3, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> I gotta give mammoth P another try my next grow


It did the most incredible things for me in my Deepwater culture I’m telling you man if you get the opportunity to try it you absolutely have to hit 100,000% does it’s job


----------



## Steakbomb (May 3, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> It did the most incredible things for me in my Deepwater culture I’m telling you man if you get the opportunity to try it you absolutely have to hit 100,000% does it’s job


I had a bottle during a grow a while back. But I had a lot of fuckups that grow and a sub-par yield. I'd be really pumped to see what it does on a good grow in my rdwc rig.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 3, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> I had a bottle during a grow a while back. But I had a lot of fuckups that grow and a sub-par yield. I'd be really pumped to see what it does on a good grow in my rdwc rig.


Oh man... you’d end up with MASSIVE MASSIVE root balls.

My White Widow XXL root ball is shaped EXACTLY like the 6 gallon bucket she resides in 

It most certainly did it’s job... and then some. 

I’m looking at a half pound on my plant right now 






Check that video out. The roots are even THICKER now... it’s nuts. I can barely lift her


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Yep


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Yet to find another grower around me . Haven’t looked or broadcasted anything either . Not like finding a fridge on Craigslist.


Put an ad on for a grow tent......


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So the souther ag I should use only 1 ml per 4 gal ?


1ml per gal here, for fill...

1ml per bucket everytime i top...

No observable issues...

under doin it is the risk....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Just looked it up
> GFF is 98.85% Bacillus amyloliquefaciens
> Hydroguard is 0.038%
> GFF is 2600x more bacteria for 1/3 the price per bottle.
> ...


Do more, it’s part of the reason to switch from hydroguard...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Today’s haul
> 
> View attachment 4327578
> 
> ...


Like i said, shows & sh!t....


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Do more, it’s part of the reason to switch from hydroguard...


I’m gonna switch for sure once I go back to that one store that carries it


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m gonna switch for sure once I go back to that one store that carries it


Your plants will do fine in it...you wallet will thank you....


----------



## iceman2494 (May 3, 2019)

Cheap on amazon . If you have prime .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

This was at my local shop earlier. First time I’ve ever seen this in public on the east coast. Weird as shit to see lol.

Guess it’s cbd or hemp or whatever. Dude was telling me joe can get a license (open enrollment over for the year...)

Next year I’m gonna try to go legal I guess and see if I can push some local CBD or something.

He wasn’t just telling me this. He was printing permits and paperwork and some dude left with over 50 clones....


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Cheap on amazon . If you have prime .


True man. spent 800 bucks on KISS tickets and my ole lady is pissed..... can’t order shit for a few days lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> True man. spent 800 bucks on KISS tickets and my ole lady is pissed..... can’t order shit for a few days lol


Did you tell her you did it for her.....

she could get rid of your for a few hours....


----------



## iceman2494 (May 3, 2019)

Wtf .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

10:36pm. 7.4 PH. Took her back down to 6.0........


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Did you tell her you did it for her.....
> 
> she could get rid of your for a few hours....


Except it isn’t for her at all.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2019)

I have this plant in its own tent. Leave light on all night or turn it off? Chinese blurple LED


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 3, 2019)

Soooooo I’m sure Its


Moabfighter said:


> I have this plant in its own tent. Leave light on all night or turn it off? Chinese blurple LED


pics?!?


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 4, 2019)

It’s gunna be a good day  

 

Looking forward to these 2 samples in particular 

I really want to get that stuff you guys keep talking about..

Garden friendly fungicide?!?! Right? Better than hydrogaurd? I need it in my life. 

I’ve got EVERYTHING I need to finish off this whole run at MAXIMUM capacity ^_^


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 4, 2019)

Hey guys, how long do I REALLY need to flush this hempy plant? (Sour Crack) 

She’s had 60ppm water for the last 3 days. Including today. 

I ran 15 gallons through her pot, took off all the salts on her smart pot.

Reason I’m asking is I am DANGEROUSLY low on product... apparently the return from dabs is minimal :/ or I just smoke too much 

  

She’s been soaking in nutes her whole life.. very few dry cycles. Got the job done... but I wasn’t “hempy’ing” right in the beginning.

I know how to do it next time lol

Lmk what u guys think.. how long to flush b4 I can CHOP the slut down


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 4, 2019)

Check this shit out! Neat! “Feed the micro beasties!”

 

Microbe food!! Feed the Mammoth P?!?! *big grin*


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

Id do it longer but hey it’s yours if ya need the meds do it I guess .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Id do it longer but hey it’s yours if ya need the meds do it I guess .


How much longer? Lol


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

Ppl do weeks man . Y not ask your los buddy or whatever for some meds till it’s finished ?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

Damn. Clyde. You’re about dry......?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

Lol . Can’t be training to be a manager at this store high all the time .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Ppl do weeks man . Y not ask your los buddy or whatever for some meds till it’s finished ?


I’m working out a trade w him for candies for my trip, not gunna ask him for raw flower too :/ 

Moab wassup lol 

So Moab has mammoth P, who else has some to try out?

And yea I hear 2 weeks... I hear 3-5 days... I hear allot of things about flushing :/ never really felt solid with it either way


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lol . Can’t be training to be a manager at this store high all the time .


True. I lay off at work actually. Just a light buzz if I get the chance


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 4, 2019)

GSC flowering finally

@Moabfighter 
 

It’s an auto


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I’m working out a trade w him for candies for my trip, not gunna ask him for raw flower too :/
> 
> Moab wassup lol
> 
> ...


I always fush 7-10 days bro. Smoke comes out so smooth you question if it’s actually homegrown....


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> GSC flowering finally
> 
> @Moabfighter
> View attachment 4327737
> ...


Woot woot. You’ve had a good hand on it man but keep that girl open!!! Lollipop that bottom shit off


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

Won this vacuum purge for 40 bucks lol @ClydeWalters


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

:753 am day 2

090 ppm and 7.4 PH when I woke up....... took her back down to 5.7......


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Woot woot. You’ve had a good hand on it man but keep that girl open!!! Lollipop that bottom shit off


You mean like this??
 

Lol I’ve been systematically lollipopping her almost daily... she is THE most vigorous plant I’ve ever seen. Thx again for the seed big dawg  

She’s a monster now!!
  

I’m excited to see her tight little slut nuggets


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> You mean like this??
> View attachment 4327749
> 
> Lol I’ve been systematically lollipopping her almost daily... she is THE most vigorous plant I’ve ever seen. Thx again for the seed big dawg
> ...


Very impressed with the underside work you put in. I looked closely. You’ll be happy you put in that work. My GSC made 8,657 pinky nail sized nugs lmao. Good effort to send the energy to bigger spots. I like it.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

I don’t want to say I’m jealous of your DWC Clyde but damnit I wanna be able to grow monsters too. Impressive none the less.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 4, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Hey guys, how long do I REALLY need to flush this hempy plant? (Sour Crack)
> 
> She’s had 60ppm water for the last 3 days. Including today.
> 
> ...


7-10 days run 2-4 gallons of water through daily. As per S2C


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> 7-10 days run 2-4 gallons of water through daily. As per S2C


Am I doing this DWC checking and adjusting right......?

Looks like about a 1.5 point swing ish. Over about 9 hours or so. I can work with that. But what’s proper. Set PH lower to start so it’ll balance more stable or??


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

That’s how I been doing it .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Woot woot. You’ve had a good hand on it man but keep that girl open!!! Lollipop that bottom shit off


You mean like this??
View attachment 4327749

Lol I’ve been systematically lollipopping her almost daily... she is THE most vigorous plant I’ve ever seen. Thx again for the seed big dawg 

She’s a monster now!!


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 4, 2019)

Photo didn’t post

@Moabfighter 

 

She is lillipopped


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> 7-10 days run 2-4 gallons of water through daily. As per S2C


Oh... I’ve just been letting her drink clean water. I gave her a super 15 gallon flush in the bathtub 3 days ago tho :/

I’ll do it daily I suppose


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Am I doing this DWC checking and adjusting right......?
> 
> Looks like about a 1.5 point swing ish. Over about 9 hours or so. I can work with that. But what’s proper. Set PH lower to start so it’ll balance more stable or??


You definitely can do that. Eventually your reservoir should stabilize. Once a plant is in the bucket it’ll make it even easier to stabilize as well.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

Seedlings still have that abnormal color still . They’re growing so I’m gonna let it ride . Think it’ll grow out of whatever the problem is .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 4, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Oh... I’ve just been letting her drink clean water. I gave her a super 15 gallon flush in the bathtub 3 days ago tho :/
> 
> I’ll do it daily I suppose


He runs 5-10 gallons a day. But I did like 2-5 and it came out fine.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Seedlings still have that abnormal color still . They’re growing so I’m gonna let it ride . Think it’ll grow out of whatever the problem is .


How long was your taproot before you transfered?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Am I doing this DWC checking and adjusting right......?
> 
> Looks like about a 1.5 point swing ish. Over about 9 hours or so. I can work with that. But what’s proper. Set PH lower to start so it’ll balance more stable or??


Your swing will get better when you have established roots in the water.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Seedlings still have that abnormal color still . They’re growing so I’m gonna let it ride . Think it’ll grow out of whatever the problem is .


What kind of color?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> He runs 5-10 gallons a day. But I did like 2-5 and it came out fine.


I'm gonna be that fucking guy lol. Why flush?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Your swing will get better when you have established roots in the water.


Man I have a predicament I’ve got 3” netpots..... and I Sprouted in a either a 1.5” or 2” net pot with coco..... lol I was going to use hydroton and just put my smaller net pot in the bigger one but there’s not enough play to get hydroton in there.... maybe just use perlite you think? Or maybe a layer of hydroton on the bottom and perlite on the sides?
Also is this ready for transplant


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Man I have a predicament I’ve got 3” netpots..... and I Sprouted in a either a 1.5” or 2” net pot with coco..... lol I was going to use hydroton and just put my smaller net pot in the bigger one but there’s not enough play to get hydroton in there.... maybe just use perlite you think? Or maybe a layer of hydroton on the bottom and perlite on the sides?View attachment 4327792
> Also is this ready for transplant
> View attachment 4327793


Transplant it to the bigger one.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> What kind of color?


It’s green with a little bit of yellow . Sure it’s from the rw being wet . I let it dry out a little yesterday and domed it again this morning.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm gonna be that fucking guy lol. Why flush?


Salts. That’s the only reason 

Oh and because I defoliate too.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

@Smokexbreak

These are 2" netcups. I transplant right into medium when they have a 2" tail sticking out the bottom.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Transplant it to the bigger one.


Like pull it out of the smaller one and transplant it? Or just drop the smaller net out in?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @Smokexbreak
> 
> These are 2" netcups. I transplant right into medium when they have a 2" tail sticking out the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 4327798


I’m going into DWC with 3” net pots how would you go about it?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> It’s green with a little bit of yellow . Sure it’s from the rw being wet . I let it dry out a little yesterday and domed it again this morning.


If your rh is above 30%, I'd take the dome off, especially if you think they are wet. You don't want them to damp off.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m going into DWC with 3” net pots how would you go about it?


Just tip that netcup over and squeeze it gently til it pops out. Plant it right in the new cup, put it in a tray with enough water to cover the surface, and wait for the root to pop the new cup.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Salts. That’s the only reason
> 
> Oh and because I defoliate too.


Running water to rinse salts is understandable, but that end "flush"... Just never made sense. That kind of flushing is actually a bad thing, as it increases the stored nitrates in the plant. Just wondering lol.

Defoliate, defoliate, defoliate lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

I’m at work . I’ll get someone to take off the tops .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Just tip that netcup over and squeeze it gently til it pops out. Plant it right in the new cup, put it in a tray with enough water to cover the surface, and wait for the root to pop the new cup.


Sounds sketchy lol. I’ll give it a whirl!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Sounds sketchy lol. I’ll give it a whirl!


It's not as bad as it sounds. Right now, the roots aren't wrapped in the net cup, just that tap root. Put the stem between your pointer and middle finger, tip it over, give it a squeeze, and it should pop right out.

I do it a lot lol.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 4, 2019)

Hey everyone, just poppin in to say good morning to you all! Hope all is well! My BH bean should break ground in the next couple days and then I will be in it with you all. This is gonna be alot of fun!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's not as bad as it sounds. Right now, the roots aren't wrapped in the net cup, just that tap root. Put the stem between your pointer and middle finger, tip it over, give it a squeeze, and it should pop right out.
> 
> I do it a lot lol.


Word I’ve transplanted from solos sounds eerily similar.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's not as bad as it sounds. Right now, the roots aren't wrapped in the net cup, just that tap root. Put the stem between your pointer and middle finger, tip it over, give it a squeeze, and it should pop right out.
> 
> I do it a lot lol.


Should I put some coco in before as a base layer or just straight into the cup and fill the sides up?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Should I put some coco in before as a base layer or just straight into the cup and fill the sides up?


Yea, definitely as a base to protect that tap root. The sides just fill in when you get it in.


----------



## Steakbomb (May 4, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> It’s gunna be a good day
> 
> View attachment 4327722
> 
> ...


I dunno about better than - it's the same bacteria. Way the fuck cheaper though!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Word I’ve transplanted from solos sounds eerily similar.


I'm transplanting these day old autos from solos to 3 gal hempys right now. The drier the medium the better, but if you have to do it wet, compacting it a little bit helps to hold it together in my opinion.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Won this vacuum purge for 40 bucks lol @ClydeWalters
> 
> View attachment 4327738


 ive been interested in one of those how do they work like whats hooked up to make it vacuum?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> ive been interested in one of those how do they work like whats hooked up to make it vacuum?


I was hoping it’d have a pump. But doesn’t appear so. So I don’t have a clue. Air compressor maybe??


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

I’d really like to incorporate a “clean root stuff” into my soil grow. Can I put hydroguard in soil water mix?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’d really like to incorporate a “clean root stuff” into my soil grow. Can I put hydroguard in soil water mix?


I just use peroxide once a month and then reintroduce microbes. 

I'm curious about the hydro guard in soil too though.


----------



## Steakbomb (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’d really like to incorporate a “clean root stuff” into my soil grow. Can I put hydroguard in soil water mix?


GFF works for soil - if I were so inclined I could mix it in a tank sprayer & use it as a lawn fungicide or in my veggie garden. I believe the label has instructions on use in outdoor applications...

Another really solid beneficial bacteria & organic matter product for soil is real grower's recharge. I tried it for hydro and had difficulty, so I used the rest on tomato and pepper plants. That coldwater kelp stuff makes roots go insane!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)




----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 4327846


No sense in blacking everything out. With a cock and balls that big, you can't be missed. Harvest looks nice too lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> No sense in blacking everything out. With a cock and balls that big, you can't be missed. Harvest looks nice too lol.


Lmao I’m dying. Green crack and Auto not-so Ultimate.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Lmao I’m dying. Green crack and Auto not-so Ultimate.


Looks good from here. Smoke report!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Looks good from here. Smoke report!


 
Dried testers. Auto ultimate on left green crack on right


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 4327852
> Dried testers. Auto ultimate on left green crack on right


They look like they finished good.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

Haven't had a sticky husk in a while. This one, the shell came off but that clear inner liner stayed on. Had to break out the Vaseline.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Haven't had a sticky husk in a while. This one, the shell came off but that clear inner liner stayed on. Had to break out the Vaseline.
> 
> View attachment 4327858


You doing BH with us? Wanna?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You doing BH with us? Wanna?


I'd have to do it outside, tent is full. You have an extra?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

Wow!!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Man I have a predicament I’ve got 3” netpots..... and I Sprouted in a either a 1.5” or 2” net pot with coco..... lol I was going to use hydroton and just put my smaller net pot in the bigger one but there’s not enough play to get hydroton in there.... maybe just use perlite you think? Or maybe a layer of hydroton on the bottom and perlite on the sides?View attachment 4327792
> Also is this ready for transplant
> View attachment 4327793


Just cut off that lil netcup.,..


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'd have to do it outside, tent is full. You have an extra?


Yeah buddy. The kindness around here is amazing so I’m going to give some back aswell. @Soil2Coco should have his Bh any day now. 

PM me your info and I’ll get it out today. Rock on 3rd monkey.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 4, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Just cut off that lil netcup.,..


I was honestly thinking about doing that.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

Will you run these out @3rd Monkey
I made some deez nugs pollen and played around with it. It worked great. Have some seeds. All personal use so I don’t care. Made some crosses. Hell yeah.

So it’s deez nugs x either green crack or white widow xxl. One of the two 100%, and once more dries, I’ll confirm which it is. Both look very similar.....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Will you run these out @3rd Monkey
> I made some deez nugs pollen and played around with it. It worked great. Have some seeds. All personal use so I don’t care. Made some crosses. Hell yeah.
> 
> So it’s deez nugs x either green crack or white widow xxl. One of the two 100%, and once more dries, I’ll confirm which it is. Both look very similar.....
> ...


Yessir, I would be honored.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yessir, I would be honored.


Okay the strains name is 3rd Monkey.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 4, 2019)

Thinking I might chop this sour crack at flush day 6... shit is getting critical lol


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

Another hot and humid day .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Thinking I might chop this sour crack at flush day 6... shit is getting critical lol


How’s it look as a whole?

Pic?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Okay the strains name is 3rd Monkey.


Haha. I'll take it! 

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

It’s Mephisto deez nugs x dinafem white widow xxl Auto. 
100%


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Thinking I might chop this sour crack at flush day 6... shit is getting critical lol


They completely stop drinking when their done.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

Yep. You’ll go to water and realize it doesn’t need water. 

Only once it stops taking in water. Aka you water and come back the next day and it’s still SOAKED. They’re about done.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> It’s Mephisto deez nugs x dinafem white widow xxl Auto.
> 100%


That’s sounds cool as fuck !


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> It’s Mephisto deez nugs x dinafem white widow xxl Auto.
> 100%


Indoors or out lol? I'll make room in the tent if you want.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s sounds cool as fuck !


You’re getting one too man. It’s coming.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

Actually for now iceman you’re getting deez nugs x fastbuds green crack. 


It’s called iceman.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 4, 2019)

Shit looks dope @Moabfighter nice plants!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Shit looks dope @Moabfighter nice plants!


Thanks dog. 

Green crack a little seedy on the external. Doesn’t seem bad on the inside. Idk. 

Have another one hope isn’t too seedy.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Actually for now iceman you’re getting deez nugs x fastbuds green crack.
> 
> 
> It’s called iceman.


Wha wha wha!!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

That green crack gives me such creative ideas. 

Like this one. I was sitting here thinking. Autos don’t clone into “new plants” but rather a single fat cola.

You could clone say 5 different auto strains, put them in one pot,isolate that pot, spray them with colloidal silver spray to reverse them, collect pollen from each one, do whatever with the pollen.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> That green crack gives me such creative ideas.
> 
> Like this one. I was sitting here thinking. Autos don’t clone into “new plants” but rather a single fat cola.
> 
> You could clone say 5 different auto strains, put them in one pot,isolate that pot, spray them with colloidal silver spray to reverse them, collect pollen from each one, do whatever with the pollen.


Yea, that is pretty badass. You're just collecting pollen, so the rest of the plant doesn't matter. Chalk that up as a win as long as you can get them rooted.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> That green crack gives me such creative ideas.
> 
> Like this one. I was sitting here thinking. Autos don’t clone into “new plants” but rather a single fat cola.
> 
> You could clone say 5 different auto strains, put them in one pot,isolate that pot, spray them with colloidal silver spray to reverse them, collect pollen from each one, do whatever with the pollen.


Always wanted to do this man and cross a few of my own


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

Wow my seeds got fuckin taken by customs. Mother fuckers .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

Guessing bh looks alright


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

What a fuckin shit day .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Wow my seeds got fuckin taken by customs. Mother fuckers .


I've had them seized to. Fucking blows. Sorry about the shit luck.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Guessing bh looks alright


Looks like a good wood should.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

Sh still has lighter color. Top off the day .. dropped my ph meter in water . Done . I have the ph up down kit so I can at least tell some what of ph .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Sh still has lighter color. Top off the day .. dropped my ph meter in water . Done . I have the ph up down kit so I can at least tell some what of ph .


Looks healthy, just weird striations on the cotyledons. Kind of cool.

Hell of a day for a Saturday lol. One day at a time...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

Kinda pissed . Never grew out a gg strain or zittlez . If that rw is damp will the roots just circle around in the rw or will they grow down out of the cube?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Sh still has lighter color. Top off the day .. dropped my ph meter in water . Done . I have the ph up down kit so I can at least tell some what of ph .


Damn bro. Should’ve told you before. Get a little kid medicine cup and scoop a bit into that and dip your meter into there :/


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

Consider it a blessing iceman. 

Now you have room for a purple sunset


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Consider it a blessing iceman.
> 
> Now you have room for a purple sunset


Deal .! Yea I was stupid . Trying to rush it in the morning so I wasn’t late for work. Stupid me . Ready to get drunk now .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 4, 2019)

@3rd Monkey so I’m debating not
Even transplanting into that 3” net pot and just running it outta the 2” net pot it’s already in. How big of a difference would that truly make?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 4, 2019)

@Moabfighter I figured out why you haven’t gotten those beans too btw. We got a letter from the post office saying they couldn’t get into the outgoing mail box due to lock issues. We have a community mailbox system here where everyone’s box is in the same place and there’s an outgoing slot we just drop mail in and I guess it’s been fucked up for the last two weeks. So those are en route.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd Monkey so I’m debating not
> Even transplanting into that 3” net pot and just running it outta the 2” net pot it’s already in. How big of a difference would that truly make?


My thoughts on your issue are the roots getting through the hair thin sized slits. They will. But at what cost? I’ve had some roots that grow like tree roots you know those big chunky things at the base by the stump? Those won’t get through those tiny net pots if they’re as tiny as I think 

Why not just setting rooter in bucket basket and putting hydroton around it? Just wondering.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

Well I don’t know what I’m going to do with all my seeds now. And more are coming. A seedsman order still is en route. 

Guess I’m going to start a jungle. I’m not too phone savvy. Haven’t done much app ing. Is there some way I can find spots in the woods and like mark the location on my phone so I can get back to them?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd Monkey so I’m debating not
> Even transplanting into that 3” net pot and just running it outta the 2” net pot it’s already in. How big of a difference would that truly make?


I thought your lid was set up for 3", but you can keep it in the 2" no problem. As the base gets bigger it'll just kick the coco into the res. I always ran in 2". The only problem you might run into is having to tie it off to the bucket at the end of flower. It'll twist the net cup from the weight if you don't, sometimes.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> My thoughts on your issue are the roots getting through the hair thin sized slits. They will. But at what cost? I’ve had some roots that grow like tree roots you know those big chunky things at the base by the stump? Those won’t get through those tiny net pots if they’re as tiny as I think
> 
> Why not just setting rooter in bucket basket and putting hydroton around it? Just wondering.


That’s a damn good point.... i didn’t use a rapid rooter I used cocoa and perlite in a 2” net pot to sprout in like a dumbass I should just Sprouted them in the 3” net pot and called it good.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I thought your lid was set up for 3", but you can keep it in the 2" no problem. As the base gets bigger it'll just kick the coco into the res. I always ran in 2". The only problem you might run into is having to tie it off to the bucket at the end of flower. It'll twist the net cup from the weight if you don't, sometimes.


Well my lid is made from styrofoam insulation like material so I could easily outfit it for a 2” net pot I’ve got plenty of material left over.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 4, 2019)

So with that being said am I good to go ahead and transfer that thing on into the bucket with that little root sticking out?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Well my lid is made from styrofoam insulation like material so I could easily outfit it for a 2” net pot I’ve got plenty of material left over.


That's your call. You can transplant into a bigger cup, but 3" won't make much difference. 6" if you're going to transplant or there isn't much point in my opinion.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> So with that being said am I good to go ahead and transfer that thing on into the bucket with that little root sticking out?


Yup. Just keep your water level in check so you don't log the coco.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yup. Just keep your water level in check so you don't log the coco.


So enough to where it’s misting the bottom of the net pot right?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s a damn good point.... i didn’t use a rapid rooter I used cocoa and perlite in a 2” net pot to sprout in like a dumbass I should just Sprouted them in the 3” net pot and called it good.


The slits in your 3" cup probably aren't much bigger than the 2", right?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> So enough to where it’s misting the bottom of the net pot right?


Yea.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> The slits in your 3" cup probably aren't much bigger than the 2", right?


 Actually my 2” ones are bigger. 

I’m going to add some rapid rooter to my reservoir and drop my water levels and we are off!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Actually my 2” ones are bigger.
> 
> I’m going to add some rapid rooter to my reservoir and drop my water levels and we are off!


Vavavoom!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

Beer is good .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Beer is good .


Beer is always good ice


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Beer is good .


What kind?


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> How’s it look as a whole?
> 
> Pic?


Like this. She’s just now losing her green. Looks allot lighter in person. 

 

Triches are on point tho

Just ughhhh..... I would hate to cut her a little bit too early and then not be happy with the outcome 

Guess I could just buy a few bags of weed...

I’d much rather smoke my homie @moabfighters nuggets tho than the commercial shit though

It’s all about that high man


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What a fuckin shit day .


 You’re telling me Bro Bro 

I have 31 gallons of water to pH and no pH pen… 

There is a really shitty day in store for all of us at some point I suppose… 

PH pen just says 16.00 no matter what I do now I have no idea what happened to it


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 4, 2019)

Sorry that happened to you iceman 

If I ever saw that customs guy… I’d punch him right in his fucking cocksucker


----------



## schmebulock (May 4, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> You’re telling me Bro Bro
> 
> I have 31 gallons of water to pH and no pH pen…
> 
> ...


oof. sounds like the pH pen dried out man - it's toast if that happens


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

God my favorite time of year is coming. Trim time.


Not. Ugh. Hate trimming.

Chopped 3 or 4 today.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 4, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> oof. sounds like the pH pen dried out man - it's toast if that happens


Well I’m confused...

Because I take 36 measurements per day... minimum. 

She should basically be wet 24/7.... 

Maybe TOO wet? Lol


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> God my favorite time of year is coming. Trim time.
> 
> 
> Not. Ugh. Hate trimming.
> ...


Bring some over. I’ll trim it all


----------



## schmebulock (May 4, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Well I’m confused...
> 
> Because I take 36 measurements per day... minimum.
> 
> ...


weird, it's calibrated? you got the 4.0 and 7.0 sauce?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 4, 2019)

Page 100!! GrassCity can’t stop the movement!!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 4, 2019)

@ClydeWalters Thats why I switched from pen to drops. Drops are never wrong, and I get a new bottle of solution every time I order a box of nutes


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Page 100!! GrassCity can’t stop the movement!!


Fuck gc . Those mods can suck a fuckin dick while I take a shit


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

Shit happens . Took the risk ordering out of country . Can only pray that guy has 2 balls and no dick . I paid 40$ for a sticker .. smh .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Fuck gc . Those mods can suck a fuckin dick while I take a shit


... ... Lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

Forgot the terminology for a Bj shit taking .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Shit happens . Took the risk ordering out of country . Can only pray that guy has 2 balls and no dick . I paid 40$ for a sticker .. smh .


Always like a kick in the dick when that happens.

GYO turned out to be pretty good. US shipped too so no customs.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> @ClydeWalters Thats why I switched from pen to drops. Drops are never wrong, and I get a new bottle of solution every time I order a box of nutes


Life saver to have a ph kit . I know without my ph pen I’m in the 6.0 range .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Forgot the terminology for a Bj shit taking .


That would be a Blumpkin, Alec. 

Dirty words for $400.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Always like a kick in the dick when that happens.
> 
> GYO turned out to be pretty good. US shipped too so no customs.


Started my first grows off of truenorth easily . For some reason they sent it through ny instead of Chicago.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That would be a Blumpkin, Alec.
> 
> Dirty words for $400.


Lmao .i should report that comment ... it was the daily double!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

Thanks guys . Been a shit day for real .


----------



## DustyDuke (May 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Wow my seeds got fuckin taken by customs. Mother fuckers .


That’s shit as I lost $250 worth of seeds to customs. The seed company I ordered threw gave my 100% guarantee of delivery so they sent them again. I received those seeds weird how it works.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Thanks guys . Been a shit day for real .


Happens to the best of us. It's times like these that I just smile and think "I don't need bail money and I don't have a body count, could be worse" lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Happens to the best of us. It's times like these that I just smile and think "I don't need bail money and I don't have a body count, could be worse" lol.


That’s true. Still have the comparative to handle . Good buzz . Off tomorrow. Fuck em .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 4, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> @ClydeWalters Thats why I switched from pen to drops. Drops are never wrong, and I get a new bottle of solution every time I order a box of nutes


I always felt those color change drops were inaccurate...

Maybe that was just me being inexperienced at the time though. I felt like getting the color to change was impossible on a small scale...


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Forgot the terminology for a Bj shit taking .


Blumpkin


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Shit happens . Took the risk ordering out of country . Can only pray that guy has 2 balls and no dick . I paid 40$ for a sticker .. smh .


Yo man. Holler at them. send custom letter. Bet you money they replace.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

Is southern Oregon seeds a good breeder? Trying to decide what to pop. C99 white widow or ak47 fems


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 4, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> weird, it's calibrated? you got the 4.0 and 7.0 sauce?


Yup I sure do! Pink and green

Buuuuuut my pen always reads “16.00” now. It never ever changes. Cal button does nothing either anymore... she’s fried

She must have gotten wet inside :/


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Is southern Oregon seeds a good breeder? Trying to decide what to pop. C99 white widow or ak47 fems


You KNOW how solid white widow can be

Case and point lol

Idk ak47 had a great reputation as well


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s true. Still have the comparative to handle . Good buzz . Off tomorrow. Fuck em .


That's the attitude!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

Emailed them. Should have pic the letter. Ime . Chicago was easier to go through easily .


----------



## DustyDuke (May 4, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I always felt those color change drops were inaccurate...
> 
> Maybe that was just me being inexperienced at the time though. I felt like getting the color to change was impossible on a small scale...


I use both probably because I’m paranoid but both are alway pretty close to each other


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Is southern Oregon seeds a good breeder? Trying to decide what to pop. C99 white widow or ak47 fems


C99 and AK would be my picks. I like more sativa hitting though.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> C99 and AK would be my picks. I like more sativa hitting though.


Man something with Sativas and where the tops are vs the lowers in height to the lights.... damn. Bottoms of tall plants never fill out well.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Man something with Sativas and where the tops are vs the lowers in height to the lights.... damn. Bottoms of tall plants never fill out well.


Love the indies .


----------



## DustyDuke (May 4, 2019)

I popped 3 seeds from seedsmen just put them I n jiffy pellets. I’ve got Black sugar, Badazz Cookies OG and Northern Soul. Never tried them before. Anyone here grown one of those strains


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I popped 3 seeds from seedsmen just put them I n jiffy pellets. I’ve got Black sugar, Badazz Cookies OG and Northern Soul. Never tried them before. Anyone here grown one of those strains


No but seedsman blueberry is too 3 best strains I ever grow.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Man something with Sativas and where the tops are vs the lowers in height to the lights.... damn. Bottoms of tall plants never fill out well.


I love sativa’s, but my tents only 7ft tall and I’m running lec the Tangie’matic is a good size sativa my red poison just wants to stretch and stretch


----------



## DustyDuke (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> No but seedsman blueberry is too 3 best strains I ever grow.


Nice I might give that a go next


----------



## schmebulock (May 4, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Yup I sure do! Pink and green
> 
> Buuuuuut my pen always reads “16.00” now. It never ever changes. Cal button does nothing either anymore... she’s fried
> 
> She must have gotten wet inside :/


oh shit yeah, i'm assuming a cheapo chinese pen for like 5-15 bucks? they actually can't go further than half an inch or the water gets inside. If you've ever stirred your water with that pen that probably did it lol

i broke my first ph pen and then got a bluelab one, completely water sealed and i can stir with it! xD

anyways my little ones are passed my fuck up

 

and i stopped by the hydro shop this morning - i'll tease you guys later


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

I’ll vogue for the blueberry.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Man something with Sativas and where the tops are vs the lowers in height to the lights.... damn. Bottoms of tall plants never fill out well.


I grow primarily sativas but I train them all to the same height and don't leave any bottoms. 

I'm not much for just vegging out too often. I'm too busy for indicas lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> oh shit yeah, i'm assuming a cheapo chinese pen for like 5-15 bucks? they actually can't go further than half an inch or the water gets inside. If you've ever stirred your water with that pen that probably did it lol
> 
> i broke my first ph pen and then got a bluelab one, completely water sealed and i can stir with it! xD
> 
> ...


All Mephisto?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I grow primarily sativas but I train them all to the same height and don't leave any bottoms.
> 
> I'm not much for just vegging out too often. I'm too busy for indicas lol.


Outdoors?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Outdoors?


Indoors and out. They just grow better that way in my opinion.


----------



## schmebulock (May 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> All Mephisto?


Yeah


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 4, 2019)

Guys what is this?

@Or_Gro 

 

My leaves are starting to lighten up ...

She has more than doubled in size in the past two weeks though so maybe I need to up her PPM level? Started to flower and now I am seeing deficiencies in the later green color 

Assuming she wants more food? 

Or is that yellowing from something else?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 4, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Guys what is this?
> 
> @Or_Gro
> 
> ...


@Soil2Coco ?

Drop em:

Media?
Air Temp?
Rh?
Distance from light?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 4, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I always felt those color change drops were inaccurate...
> 
> Maybe that was just me being inexperienced at the time though. I felt like getting the color to change was impossible on a small scale...


It can't be inaccurate unless you put like 20 drops in. I use 3 every time, works perfectly for me!


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 4, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> @Soil2Coco ?
> 
> Drop em:
> 
> ...


DWC
81F
58RH
About 30” (it’s not light burn) I’m 100% positive. She’s further away than any other plan I have 

Thx for taking a look. Never seen this before.

Is only present on three or four places on the plant it is not spread wide over anything 

Just appeared today


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 4, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> DWC
> 81F
> 58RH
> About 30” (it’s not light burn) I’m 100% positive. She’s further away than any other plan I have
> ...


She’s also just now starting to flower and her stretch has increased majorly on a daily basis


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Always like a kick in the dick when that happens.
> 
> GYO turned out to be pretty good. US shipped too so no customs.


How was the pricing on GYO I’m about to make a Barney’s Farm seed order I think. Since my 4/20 order got railed.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That would be a Blumpkin, Alec.
> 
> Dirty words for $400.


This made me laugh wayyyyyy too hard.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 4, 2019)

Liftoff. 10:30pm ph 6.2. Took it down to 5.7 anticipating the swing.......


----------



## Or_Gro (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Is southern Oregon seeds a good breeder? Trying to decide what to pop. C99 white widow or ak47 fems




Look them up on leafly, might help with decision..,.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 4, 2019)

Here’s a Tangie’matic I have going starting to look likes she’s getting somewhere. Slight deficiency on the a few leaves but I haven’t done this for a while so I’m not stressed. My other grow went a lot worse lol. She’s in coco and perlite 30% p.h 6.5 Under a 315w cmh


----------



## Or_Gro (May 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Man something with Sativas and where the tops are vs the lowers in height to the lights.... damn. Bottoms of tall plants never fill out well.


Get light in there, take tops first...train well in first place....

Sativas....


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 4, 2019)

Gametime bitches!


----------



## JonathanT (May 5, 2019)

Candy dawg auto and my ghetto trellis.
 
My first shot at mainline, a Little Dragon photoperiod.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Liftoff. 10:30pm ph 6.2. Took it down to 5.7 anticipating the swing.......
> 
> View attachment 4328224


I have to recommend just from the problems that I’m having from my first DWC run ever...

I would sterilize that tent bro. 

That tray is raunchy lol. Thank god it’s there tho right! Huge mess otherwise. But DWC is sensitive and I got all those springtails remember?

Turns out their beneficiary so I left them untreated. 

But I don’t wanna see u struggle cuz of that, just a thought.

Nice layout tho. Doing 5 photos in that small bitty tent?!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 5, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I have to recommend just from the problems that I’m having from my first DWC run ever...
> 
> I would sterilize that tent bro.
> 
> ...


Yeah man need to clean it. Going to take the liner out and do that with a bleach towel now. 

Just starting them in there while the 4x4 finishes.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 5, 2019)

6:46 am. Ph 6.0.


----------



## schmebulock (May 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> 6:46 am. Ph 6.0.


.3 in a third of a day isnt too bad, still within nute zone 

Someone said it should stabilize as roots get in there


----------



## Moabfighter (May 5, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> .3 in a third of a day isnt too bad, still within nute zone
> 
> Someone said it should stabilize as roots get in there


Hey man I won’t count my eggs before they hatch but I think so far so good...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 5, 2019)

@Or_Gro this is a loaded question but what kinds of training do you do? Basic?

Lollipop, mainline, Lst?


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 5, 2019)

Ugh... she’s starting to lean super hard...

 

Big fat everything lol


----------



## schmebulock (May 5, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Ugh... she’s starting to lean super hard...
> 
> View attachment 4328340
> 
> Big fat everything lol


plant yoyos dude, they are a life saver in the end game...and you're in the endgame now.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> @Or_Gro this is a loaded question but what kinds of training do you do? Basic?
> 
> Lollipop, mainline, Lst?


I know he’s a topper


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 5, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> plant yoyos dude, they are a life saver in the end game...and you're in the endgame now.


You think I rly need them? :/ 

I have a bunch of hemp string I could use...


----------



## schmebulock (May 5, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I know he’s a topper


And he mainlines. I'll find my example pics I made a while back of how to do it moab


----------



## schmebulock (May 5, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> You think I rly need them? :/
> 
> I have a bunch of hemp string I could use...


That would work but once you try the retractable yoyos its worth the 8 bucks or whatever for a pack.

Literally kept my king banana cola upright during its heaviest days


----------



## schmebulock (May 5, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> And he mainlines. I'll find my example pics I made a while back of how to do it moab


@Moabfighter 

Here you go


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 5, 2019)

Wow my Sams Crack has been stretching this whole time and I never rly noticed..

This plant is un-topped an mostly untrained too

She grows like this
 

All her bottom buds stretched up almost all the way up to the main cola where it starts

In the beginning I was worried that my stuff down low wasn’t going to get any light... but she took care of that on her own all of her buds are rocksolid from top to bottom I’m pretty impressed with this Deepwater culture I don’t seem to be getting the same kind of larf I use to get


----------



## Moabfighter (May 5, 2019)

Dads birthday is on the third. 

Gonna give him a QP


----------



## Moabfighter (May 5, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @Moabfighter
> 
> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 4328342 View attachment 4328343 View attachment 4328344


Oohhh. Super screenshot worthy. I played around with mainline on an auto. It took on the shape didn’t get bottom nugs. Really really liked it. Gonna give it a whirl I think. Was only hoping to veg for 45 days max though....


----------



## iceman2494 (May 5, 2019)

Checked under the rw on bh . Giant ass white root. Hell yea!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> @Or_Gro this is a loaded question but what kinds of training do you do? Basic?
> 
> Lollipop, mainline, Lst?


I make a 8-main manifold, for plumbing & height control; lollipop below 12:12 height; train the tops flat & even, the way they come up. Defol them pre-12:12, when tops have pistils (21 days after flip), 1-2 wks later.

The pic of NYC Diesel and Super Silver Haze (above), the mains took off and only a few laterals came to top -> about 16-24 tops -> 2.5-4’ height.

Current grow, a 2 to 3 pairs of laterals per main grew to top fast -> about 60+ tops -> 15”-21” height.

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## Or_Gro (May 5, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @Moabfighter
> 
> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 4328342 View attachment 4328343 View attachment 4328344


Go to growweedeasy.com, put mainline in the search box....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> How was the pricing on GYO I’m about to make a Barney’s Farm seed order I think. Since my 4/20 order got railed.


About the same as everywhere else. They have the Dr. Who by Subcool too.

5 out of 5 popped, so I'm not worried about viability anymore.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 5, 2019)

@ClydeWalters

Looks like ph with your light leaves.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 5, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> DWC
> 81F
> 58RH
> About 30” (it’s not light burn) I’m 100% positive. She’s further away than any other plan I have
> ...


Cal-mag?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> About the same as everywhere else. They have the Dr. Who by Subcool too.
> 
> 5 out of 5 popped, so I'm not worried about viability anymore.


That’s good to hear!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Go to growweedeasy.com, put mainline in the search box....


Yours are mug buckets manifold right?

I’m going with nebulas I think to save on the veg time. My hempys finally have stabilized and taken off so I’m not sure how much time I’ll have before I have to flip those things.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yours are mug buckets manifold right?
> 
> I’m going with nebulas I think to save on the veg time. My hempys finally have stabilized and taken off so I’m not sure how much time I’ll have before I have to flip those things.


Yep, mine are nug’s stylee... @StickyBudHound did nebulas for his current grow, then scrogged....https://www.rollitup.org/t/sticky-grows.985243/page-28


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 5, 2019)

When they're growing good and have bout 6 nodes at least is when you wanna start your mainlining. That mango kush of mine was done Nug style too, I just did 4 instead of 8. Nebula's is pgood too though. However you wanna grow!


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Cal-mag?


Could be I’ll guve her some


----------



## iceman2494 (May 5, 2019)

Haven’t thought about what training I want to do .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 5, 2019)

Should I have put silica blast into res already ? Only thing I add is ph up and down and southern ag so far.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Should I have put silica blast into res already ? Only thing I add is ph up and down and southern ag so far.


I don't add silica til week 2, but that's just me.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 5, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Could be I’ll guve her some


Fine line with these white leds, plants tend to need more cal-mag under these lights but can get locked out w too much...keeping vpd on target and pH balanced for nute availability are big helpers...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Fine line with these white leds, plants tend to need more cal-mag under these lights but can get locked out w too much...keeping vpd on target and pH balanced for nute availability are big helpers...


If you are overly anal about hydro and you keep the ph too steady, it's easy to lock out micros. That's why I thought it looked like ph.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 5, 2019)

I could see week 2 would make sense . Do you use mammoth p once a week ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I could see week 2 would make sense . Do you use mammoth p once a week ?


I don't use it. Thought it was for flower?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If you are overly anal about hydro and you keep the ph too steady, it's easy to lock out micros. That's why I thought it looked like ph.


Didn’t mean to step on what you’re saying, in fact we could be saying same thing, cuz pH affects cal-mag availability.

I’m no nute deficiency/burn expert....

Yep on the pH anal part, adjust no more than once per day (unless you have 1/2 pt or more swing)...some cycling is good, due to nute availability : pH


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Didn’t mean to step on what you’re saying, in fact we could be saying same thing, cuz pH affects cal-mag availability.
> 
> I’m no nute deficiency/burn expert....


Oh no, didn't feel stepped on at all. I was just throwing it in there because I remember Clyde saying he checks ph 36 times a day lol. I was just adding on.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Oh no, didn't feel stepped on at all. I was just throwing it in there because I remember Clyde saying he checks ph 36 times a day lol. I was just adding on.


Lol


----------



## iceman2494 (May 5, 2019)

Lmao .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 5, 2019)

Ph pen should be here Tuesday. Till then I’ve been not to bad at doing the drops .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 5, 2019)

Anyone see the advengers movie?


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (May 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s good to hear!


You wont be disappointed with barneys farm my brother


----------



## iceman2494 (May 5, 2019)

Grapes Walter left out in the snow .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Yep, mine are nug’s stylee... @StickyBudHound did nebulas for his current grow, then scrogged....https://www.rollitup.org/t/sticky-grows.985243/page-28


Word! Steakbomb is using nebulas his grow convinced me on nebulas.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 5, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> You wont be disappointed with barneys farm my brother


Never have been! I love BF genetics!

Grabbing 
Blue gelato
Gorilla zkittles
LSD 
Peyote cookies


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Grapes Walter left out in the snow .


I’m about to start another auto run I think. 

Either grapey Walter, grape Waller kush, Or 
Strawberry nuggets. Haven’t decided yet.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m about to start another auto run I think.
> 
> Either grapey Walter, grape Waller kush, Or
> Strawberry nuggets. Haven’t decided yet.


Deez nugs x white widow xxl?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 5, 2019)

Meh autos. Wanna trade some Mephisto for something lol


----------



## iceman2494 (May 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m about to start another auto run I think.
> 
> Either grapey Walter, grape Waller kush, Or
> Strawberry nuggets. Haven’t decided yet.


Strawberry nugz stinks ... not like any damn strawberry’s that’s for sure .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 5, 2019)

Very carefully did surgery and removed my plant from that soaked jiffy pod thing. 

Has about 4-5 inch long roots. set it in a layer of hydroton, just slightly above the hydroton. Supported by more hydroton. Shoulda grabbed rockwool.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Strawberry nugz stinks ... not like any damn strawberry’s that’s for sure .


Never grown it but it Deez Nugs has strawberry nugs parent and it’s stinkiest strain I’ve ever grown. Smells like a orange armpit.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 5, 2019)

Ppm has went from 090 to 060 since I made the bucket. Is the plant using that or are the nutrients just evaporating....?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Deez nugs x white widow xxl?


I’d have to run the xxl after this photo run lol. My auto flower box is only 3’ tall and I’ve see what you guys do with those XXL’s no way I’m chancing that in the small box. Lol. I’d definitely run it while my next photo run Vegs though. 

I’m running 3-4 autos on a perpetual cycle in my small box and next photo run I’ll run a couple in my flower tent while my photos veg. The autos are a fun secondary grow but they are in no way shape or form of primary means to fill my stash up.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’d have to run the xxl after this photo run lol. My auto flower box is only 3’ tall and I’ve see what you guys do with those XXL’s no way I’m chancing that in the small box. Lol. I’d definitely run it while my next photo run Vegs though.
> 
> I’m running 3-4 autos on a perpetual cycle in my small box and next photo run I’ll run a couple in my flower tent while my photos veg. The autos are a fun secondary grow but they are in no way shape or form of primary means to fill my stash up.


How do I pheno hunt autos? I’m sure you have a super leafy deez nugs. I hate that pheno. Then there’s one that makes OG kush like big round buds. Symmetrical. Seeking that one. Then purple deez nugs. That’s all I’ve identified. I don’t want to waste time with the first pheno.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I could see week 2 would make sense . Do you use mammoth p once a week ?


 You use mammoth P start to finish 

I mean you don’t have to add it in when you’re flushing but it’s not gonna hurt anything they’re just a really really specific microbe 

Don’t think it’s anything that would affect flavor or anything like that especially because you use so little of it 

He creates a unbelievable environment for your roots to Flourish, that’s your plans end up being a huge beast as a result

All around improvements if you can afford to run it. Worth every penny from what I’m seeing guys...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 5, 2019)

Don’t use it in the first two weeks....


----------



## iceman2494 (May 5, 2019)

I wouldn’t till you start running nutes .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Never grown it but it Deez Nugs has strawberry nugs parent and it’s stinkiest strain I’ve ever grown. Smells like a orange armpit.


How’d they let you in the whitehouse?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> How’d they let you in the whitehouse?


Walk through the front door ? How do you get inside a house ?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Never grown it but it Deez Nugs has strawberry nugs parent and it’s stinkiest strain I’ve ever grown. Smells like a orange armpit.


Yea Moab’s have a strong citric smell with a hint of something else .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 5, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> You use mammoth P start to finish
> 
> I mean you don’t have to add it in when you’re flushing but it’s not gonna hurt anything they’re just a really really specific microbe
> 
> ...


I don’t use it, haven’t looked up...if that mammoth p is an expensive microbe, figure out how to grow your own colonies of it...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I don’t use it, haven’t looked up...if that mammoth p is an expensive microbe, figure out how to grow your own colonies of it...


Lol damn dude. I love the blunt great idea. Gonna look into it.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 5, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> You use mammoth P start to finish
> 
> I mean you don’t have to add it in when you’re flushing but it’s not gonna hurt anything they’re just a really really specific microbe
> 
> ...


I only use it during Flower


----------



## Moabfighter (May 5, 2019)

I hate to worry over nothing. Ph is good. PPM is going down not up...... swing is manageable....


I should be fine right?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I hate to worry over nothing. Ph is good. PPM is going down not up...... swing is manageable....
> 
> 
> I should be fine right?


Should be....


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Oh no, didn't feel stepped on at all. I was just throwing it in there because I remember Clyde saying he checks ph 36 times a day lol. I was just adding on.


Lol

6 buckets

6 measurements per res change

=36 roughly lol

I know I’m too involved


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 5, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Lol
> 
> 6 buckets
> 
> ...


Sounds like a lot lol. I never changed my res everyday though. 

Just curious, but why do you have to measure 6 times a bucket?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ppm has went from 090 to 060 since I made the bucket. Is the plant using that or are the nutrients just evaporating....?


Nutes don't evaporate. When they drink more water, the nutes become concentrated.

That's why you check ppm. Then you know if they are drinking more or feeding more, so then you know how and what to adjust.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Sounds like a lot lol. I never changed my res everyday though.
> 
> Just curious, but why do you have to measure 6 times a bucket?


Because I use a range of tester products, and I’m in the habit of PH’ing after I add in a new nute

Aka... add MegaCrop

Read ppm then PH

Add Canna PK

Read ppm then PH

Gives me a feel for how heavy every nutrient is and how it affects the pH by itself 

I don’t know it’s just how I’ve always done it 

That sounds like a super excessive or something? It’s literally the only way I know how


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Nutes don't evaporate. When they drink more water, the nutes become concentrated.
> 
> That's why you check ppm. Then you know if they are drinking more or feeding more, so then you know how and what to adjust.


 I deal with this all the time 

I larger flowering plants they drink their water up faster than they take up their nutrients so my ppm goes over 1000 all the time 

Which is why I am in my buckets daily


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 5, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Because I use a range of tester products, and I’m in the habit of PH’ing after I add in a new nute
> 
> Aka... add MegaCrop
> 
> ...


That's a lot of extra ph'ing for nothing in my opinion.

I would just add them all in, stirring each one in, and then ph. 

It's working for you, just seems like extra work lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's a lot of extra ph'ing for nothing in my opinion.
> 
> I would just add them all in, stirring each one in, and then ph.
> 
> It's working for you, just seems like extra work lol.


If you’re adding the stuff at same time, just pH after it’s all in....

If you’re adding stuff at diff times during day, ask yourself why...if you come up with a good answer, then pH after you do that bunch of additions...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> If you’re adding the stuff at same time, just pH after it’s all in....
> 
> If you’re adding stuff at diff times during day, ask yourself why...if you come up with a good answer, then pH after you do that bunch of additions...


Lol. I concur.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> If you’re adding the stuff at same time, just pH after it’s all in....
> 
> If you’re adding stuff at diff times during day, ask yourself why...if you come up with a good answer, then pH after you do that bunch of additions...


 No I do it all at once 

When I say I PH six different times, I just mean I’m reading it with my meter not adjusting it with pH up and down LOL 

I guess I just like to see how the megacrop changes the PPM versus how my canna PK changes the PPM which are two totally different stories the megacrop is completely 10 times heavier than the Canna PK

I guess that’s what I meant by that 

You guys are saying I can just dump everything in my bucket that I want to be in there and mix it all up and then pH once at the end and read my ppm once at the end?

Idk, i’d be playing the guessing game until I get to the PPM I want I guess that’s just how I’ve always done it 

I also have three different size DWC buckets which changes all my ratios


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 5, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> No I do it all at once
> 
> When I say I PH six different times, I just mean I’m reading it with my meter not adjusting it with pH up and down LOL
> 
> ...


If you're on your feeding schedule, you should know most of it by heart now to get close to ppm.

You can do it any way you want, it's working good for you. 

I just believe in fluctuation. I don't think I've ever fed the same ppm twice lol. May not be spot on, but close enough for government work.

You're doing solid work, just saying that maybe your light leaves are from it being TOO perfect, if that makes sense.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 5, 2019)

Example.

If you were diligently monitoring ph, keeping it at 5.8 for 3 days straight. That might be enough to lock out mag for that plant, whereas others aren't affected.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 5, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> No I do it all at once
> 
> When I say I PH six different times, I just mean I’m reading it with my meter not adjusting it with pH up and down LOL
> 
> ...


I didn’t say anything about ppm....

And i don’t see anything wrong about reading your pH or ppm meters....read until your eyeballs fall out.....just no need to pH each time you add a diff item...

As for how to mix, you gotta be careful...there usually is a preferred way to mix items depending on characteristics, like form (solid, powder, liquid), solubility, compatibility, etc. One of my nutes must always be added first and mixed in by itself, others in a specific order...

So add your chems as directed, pH after they are in, add hg/gff/microbes (if any) after that.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 5, 2019)

So In a sense letting ph fluctuate back up helps the cal be more absorb when it hits the 6.1 range ? Versus just keeping your ph at 5.8 all day ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So In a sense letting ph fluctuate back up helps the cal be more absorb when it hits the 6.1 range ? Versus just keeping your ph at 5.8 all day ?


Exactly. It's plant dependent though, the ph guidelines are just that, guidelines.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 5, 2019)

So safe to drop your ph in the morning and let it climb up to 6.1 during the day?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 5, 2019)

@Soil2Coco is there a specific order I’m supposed to be mixing these masterblend nutes in? 

Good looking out @Or_Gro I didn’t t even think about that with my 3-part. I haven’t had much issue to date but I guess that’s still good info to know. 

I mix my silica blast in first and then my nutes and then my Hydroguard/recharge/mammoth P depending on plant maturity.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So safe to drop your ph in the morning and let it climb up to 6.1 during the day?


Yes take advantage of the PH swing to get hit all different PH’s for the plant to take in Nutes the most efficiently.

Like my coco DTW I go 5.8 next days 5.9 the following is 6.0 and so on going no higher than 6.2 and then I start over.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So safe to drop your ph in the morning and let it climb up to 6.1 during the day?


Only if you guessed right on how much and in what direction it will go...better to set it where you want it and deal with the drift.

It doesn’t always move how you might guess...why risk it?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So In a sense letting ph fluctuate back up helps the cal be more absorb when it hits the 6.1 range ? Versus just keeping your ph at 5.8 all day ?


If you kept it constant at 5.8, you theoretically would not get cal-mag, since their availability begins above 6....google nutrient availability pH dwc


----------



## iceman2494 (May 5, 2019)

Can’t comment on that till I actually drop nutes in I guess . Ideally I’d set it in 5.8 or so in the am and check again late afternoon and reset it to 5.8 again and so forth ? How frequent am I putting in southern ag ?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 5, 2019)

Kinda confused now.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Kinda confused now.


Look at the different nutes and what PH they are best taken in at. You want the fluctuation so that each nutrient at some point during the drift will be taken up at its best matching PH.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Kinda confused now.


Your ph will swing, sometimes up, sometimes down. Environment, nutes, plant maturity etc all effect the swing. 

My example was just an example, not how every plant or system is.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Can’t comment on that till I actually drop nutes in I guess . Ideally I’d set it in 5.8 or so in the am and check again late afternoon and reset it to 5.8 again and so forth ? How frequent am I putting in southern ag ?


Whenever you put in untreated water is my suggestion....when i top a bucket i squirt in a ml after pH’ing...

Other people add it (1ml/gal) into the topping water bucket, then top....i don’t like this method, primarily because i adj pH after topping, and i don’t like hitting the newest microbes with acid/base.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Look at the different nutes and what PH they are best taken in at. You want the fluctuation so that each nutrient at some point during the drift will be taken up at its best matching PH.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4328659


Agreed, but a +/- of 0.2 would adequately cover a 6.0 target.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Agreed, but a +/- of 0.2 would adequately cover a 6.0 target.


I concur no doubt. My DTW feeding regiment steps up daily from 5.8-6.2 and I never have an issue.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I concur no doubt. My DTW feeding regiment steps up daily from 5.8-6.2 and I never have an issue.


And that's the bottom line: do what _works_ for you...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 5, 2019)

Glad these are photos . I can afford a slip up and live . Guess the best way is to wait till I get roots and add nutes to see the swing and where I need to be .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 5, 2019)

Just wanted to note. Atleast botanicare products. Are ten to fifteen dollars a quart cheaper on amazon than in shop. 

Sorry shop :/


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 5, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> And that's the bottom line: do what _works_ for you...


Couldn't agree more


----------



## Moabfighter (May 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Glad these are photos . I can afford a slip up and live . Guess the best way is to wait till I get roots and add nutes to see the swing and where I need to be .


That’s what I’m saying. With the guys we have helping us we should be able to pull through a bad day or two.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Just wanted to note. Atleast botanicare products. Are ten to fifteen dollars a quart cheaper on amazon than in shop.
> 
> Sorry shop :/


Feel the same way . I can get shit off amazon 10-15 cheaper . The technaflora starter kit caught my eye for 45$


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Just wanted to note. Atleast botanicare products. Are ten to fifteen dollars a quart cheaper on amazon than in shop.
> 
> Sorry shop :/


Everything at the hydro store will BeN overpriced always.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 5, 2019)

Flora nova series . Simple 3 bottles . ? Worth a go ? I’ll add flower fuel in flower .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Flora nova series . Simple 3 bottles . ? Worth a go ? I’ll add flower fuel in flower .


Is that general hydroponics? I just ordered this box a couple days ago for the DWC grow. Should be enough for 1 plantish. From what @Ibn Vapin said. Which is perfect because only one of my seeds popped sooooo there’s that. lol honestly though nutes all do same shit I’ve used Remo which is like $150 for the entire line and I’ve used masterblend $30 and there’s no noticeable difference in my end product.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 5, 2019)

That’s how my general organics came in . Forgot vapes feeding on it .also sadly I only yielded about 3 oz off that Colorado cookies .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 5, 2019)

Going to go with just the trio . Don’t want to add even more stuff with all the extra Measurements . New to it so I’ll keep it simple to start .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 5, 2019)

Im running the fox farms trio is that good for dwc? Ive always wanted to give dwc a try you guys make it hard not to


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 5, 2019)

Ya. Ya. One box should cover for one plant. You MIGHT need to get another same-size bottle of bloom, but that's only if you plan on feeding at mfg dose in flower. Don't recommend it, costs too much. I gotta get another bottle myself too but I've got two fat ass plants going.

Honestly as long as you feed them right, what nutes you give them is basically personal preference. I don't particularly see any difference in one bottle of chelated nutes or another. That said I've only personally used the GH Flora series - but this is also just my 3rd grow total. 2nd grow where I got anything good from it. First you can see in my profile pic, half pound plant from these same nutes. 

I'm sure I'll get around to buying some different ones eventually. I do want to try them. It's just that these are fucking cheap...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 5, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Im running the fox farms trio is that good for dwc? Ive always wanted to give dwc a try you guys make it hard not to


Fox farm is fine too. Just make sure you have the right ones for dwc. One of their bottles is different I think between the two.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 5, 2019)

Man the fox farms big bloom I think it is, it’s been burning my shit up lately. Used to love it. Very concentrated stuff go easy with it


----------



## Moabfighter (May 5, 2019)

I will recommend one flower nute for some great “vitamin” almost tasting zing in a good way to your buds it’s Jacks classic blossom booster. It’s blue and I really like it. About as cheap as it gets for a nute. Pretty old school.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I will recommend one flower nute for some great “vitamin” almost tasting zing in a good way to your buds it’s Jacks classic blossom booster. It’s blue and I really like it. About as cheap as it gets for a nute. Pretty old school.


Haven’t seen that one but I like
Cheap lol. I’ll tell ya what though I’ve been pretty impressed with REMO nutrients. I love the fact it’s PH perfect after my silica I
PH and then don’t have to worry about shit after that I add like 4-5 nutes and it stays the exact same.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 5, 2019)

If you guys like marvel comics and all go see avengers end game . Game of thrones set to watch tonight . Duces!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 5, 2019)

@3rd Monkey i think my cocos wayyyy too saturated.... drop my water level?

I dropped my water level and slowed down my air pump so it’s not running full boar.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd Monkey i think my cocos wayyyy too saturated.... drop my water level?
> 
> I dropped my water level and slowed down my air pump so it’s not running full boar.


Yea, you made the right call. 

Right now, you can have it down a bit just to encourage the roots to grow down.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, you made the right call.
> 
> Right now, you can have it down a bit just to encourage the roots to grow down.


I started noticing just a tad bit of yellowing beginning like it was overwatered. I’ve got very minimal nutes in the reservoir currently it’s rapid start by GH their root
Starter/enhancer and it’s super weak. There’s no way it’s burn. So it’s definitely overwatering symptoms. Like early early symptoms. I also pressed down on the top of the coco to ring out the excess water and it was definitely logged. Gimme
A few minutes and I’ll get a couple pictures.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I started noticing just a tad bit of yellowing beginning like it was overwatered. I’ve got very minimal nutes in the reservoir currently it’s rapid start by GH their root
> Starter/enhancer and it’s super weak. There’s no way it’s burn. So it’s definitely overwatering symptoms. Like early early symptoms. I also pressed down on the top of the coco to ring out the excess water and it was definitely logged. Gimme
> A few minutes and I’ll get a couple pictures.


I've seen pics of your grows dude, you can bang. Hydro isn't that much different. You're reading the plants and that's half the battle. Just a high maintenance hempy.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I've seen pics of your grows dude, you can bang. Hydro isn't that much different. You're reading the plants and that's half the battle. Just a high maintenance hempy.


I appreciate that man!! I feel like I know what I’m doing lol. This is just a tad new. Especially starting out in on coco. However that’s not the worry it’s more coco hanging above water lol. However I think slowing the air down and dropping the water level down will do the me trick. Just may take a bit longer because of how wet it was and the fact it’s over water lol isn’t the ideal thing to dry up.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I appreciate that man!! I feel like I know what I’m doing lol. This is just a tad new. Especially starting out in on coco. However that’s not the worry it’s more coco hanging above water lol. However I think slowing the air down and dropping the water level down will do the me trick. Just may take a bit longer because of how wet it was and the fact it’s over water lol isn’t the ideal thing to dry up.
> 
> View attachment 4328808 View attachment 4328809


Yea, let those roots grow down a bit. You can even Kratky it if you have to so it can dry out a bit.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, let those roots grow down a bit. You can even Kratky it if you have to so it can dry out a bit.


I’ve actually never really looked into kratky what is it?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’ve actually never really looked into kratky what is it?


Hydro without air. Just let the roots grow into the water.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 5, 2019)

Honestly, I've never had an overwatering problem with coco in hydro. 

So the Kratky recommendation is purely, a could do scenario.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Hydro without air. Just let the roots grow into the water.


That’s what I thought. Because There’s space between the basket and the water it’ll still get oxygen to the roots while the roots are in the water.

I may just do this until it dries out and then kick
It back on.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 5, 2019)

@3rd Monkey I also have two airstones running I could pull one out when I start it back up.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s what I thought. Because There’s space between the basket and the water it’ll still get oxygen to the roots while the roots are in the water.
> 
> I may just do this until it dries out and then kick
> It back on.


I took mine out of the cold soggy coco.... water is 72 degrees. Feels cool to the touch. And yeah my shit was soggy too. So I took it out.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I took mine out of the cold soggy coco.... water is 72 degrees. Feels cool to the touch. And yeah my shit was soggy too. So I took it out.


I may just swap the coco for hydroton. Could be a bigger pain in the ass to do that though.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd Monkey I also have two airstones running I could pull one out when I start it back up.


Whatever you have to do to get roots down in the water will work.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I may just swap the coco for hydroton. Could be a bigger pain in the ass to do that though.


Whatever medium you use is only temporary. Once the roots are in the water, your officially hydro anyhow.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I took mine out of the cold soggy coco.... water is 72 degrees. Feels cool to the touch. And yeah my shit was soggy too. So I took it out.


There's no rule saying that you guys can't do topfeeds until you have a root base.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Whatever medium you use is only temporary. Once the roots are in the water, your officially hydro anyhow.


Well fuck my seedling stretched on me pretty good I could probably bury it far enough to get the root in the water anyway.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 5, 2019)

@3rd Monkey

Transplant was a success. Got like a 1/4” of the tap root into the water


----------



## Jack Vault (May 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Not a clyde monster but for an auto I’ll take it . Thanks . @Jack Vault thanks for the chance to test .


You are welcome bro


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Everything at the hydro store will BeN overpriced always.


 That’s pretty crazy because with most of the products at my giant grow shop they only charge maybe 10 to 15% more than what you would pay on Amazon if that 

All their Hydro buckets net lids starter pods, are All jus as cheap online. I I think the shop does well enough to where they can mark their prices down like that which is pretty cool


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 6, 2019)

Hope everybody has a good morning this morning 

Look how heavy she is.... considering feeding her a dose of Silica...
 

I think I’m going to get those plant yo-yos instead actually. 

I have to make sure she is completely supported while I’m gone on vacation 

I’m pretty nervous because the way this is going to end up working out… I was not able to upgrade to RDWC in time...

So I’m just going to pre-mix up some low ppm 1 gallon jugs of water and newts 

I’ll have it so she gets 1 gallon of water every day for six days which should be enough to keep her wet the entire time unless she stops drinking

Super nervous to leave my girls… Like stupid nervous now that I’m actually thinking about it… I don’t like that one little fucking bit


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 6, 2019)

Sour Crack Hempy with fans removed


----------



## iceman2494 (May 6, 2019)

Bh roots finally found its way out of net cup .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Bh roots finally found its way out of net cup .


Hell yea! Man I wish I was rollin through this with you guys super bad


----------



## iceman2494 (May 6, 2019)

Enjoy the 6 days clyde ! Don’t stress this much .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Enjoy the 6 days clyde ! Don’t stress this much .


 I’m just nervous… I can’t say for sure that my friend is actually going to show up and check every day 

Believe it or not at all people it’s my ex-girlfriend

Shes cool as shit though little hippie with 5 foot long dreadlocks
 

So I want to have faith... but DWC can be a nightmare overnight if something goes wrong


----------



## iceman2494 (May 6, 2019)

You tapin her clyde?


----------



## DustyDuke (May 6, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> That’s pretty crazy because with most of the products at my giant grow shop they only charge maybe 10 to 15% more than what you would pay on Amazon if that
> 
> All their Hydro buckets net lids starter pods, are All jus as cheap online. I I think the shop does well enough to where they can mark their prices down like that which is pretty cool


I’m lucky in a way a wholesaler opened up near me but they are owned by an Asian family, who have no knowledge on actually growing. They air just as cheap as amazon and eBay because that’s how they sell there products. So handy there cheap but they look at you with a blank stare when it comes to growing, which is annoying at a hydro shop


----------



## iceman2494 (May 6, 2019)

I’d take the cheap products with no wait vs information I can get from these guys or YouTube any day .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> You tapin her clyde?


 Absolutely not 

If it’s one thing that I can say never changes about Clyde 

Is that I’m loyal as fuck to my friends my family and the person that I love and call my own 

Actually never ever cheated on a girl before in my entire life :/ never raised a hand to a woman either.

I can actually say that I’m just friends with her and it’s been that way ever since I got stabbed in the head

It was the girl that I was with for a couple years at that point in time and she just couldn’t handle it all so she left 

That’s completely fine I was in active addiction I was shooting up every day I barely had a place to live there is nothing going for me she made the right decision by bouncing when she did 

We always stayed friends though and it actually led to a really amazing friendship on a level that I can say I don’t have with anyone else 

Both simply genuinely care that the other did not die from this disease 

Shit me and her used to live in the backseat of a Ford Taurus together for almost a whole year ha ha Ha 

Elista say there’s just too much history there to throw that friendship away


----------



## DustyDuke (May 6, 2019)

Anyone using co2 and have you noticed significant increases in yields and quality? I’ve been looking into the smaller bottles, the local hydro shop has a swap and go system. It ain’t cheap though


----------



## DustyDuke (May 6, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Absolutely not
> 
> If it’s one thing that I can say never changes about Clyde
> 
> ...


Sounds like you doing a lot better bro stay healthy


----------



## iceman2494 (May 6, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Absolutely not
> 
> If it’s one thing that I can say never changes about Clyde
> 
> ...


You could get a 3 way goin dude . How does she stand on the blumkin idea?


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 6, 2019)

Check our my life guys, how my tents living anyways






Some neat stuff in there


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> You could get a 3 way goin dude . How does she stand on the blumkin idea?


Feelin a lil squirrelly with the Blumpkins lately huh? 

Lol

Www.skipthegames.com

Get a $75 Hooker and shit on her chest or something. Super super cheap women on that website and it’s legit. Don’t Ask me how I know that


----------



## Moabfighter (May 6, 2019)

Damn don’t think I have roots out of the basket yet. You guys are killing it. I hope it’s growing ok


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 6, 2019)

Rock solid Sour Crack Hydroponic nugget

 

I mean SOLID

I’m MUCH happier with these results VS my last run lol. And this is actually from the worst plant in my tent healthwise 

My white widow Kola’s feel just as dense if not denser. 

Finally getting the results that I’ve been after this entire time which was rocksolid little “Girl Scout cookie like” nuggets

Anyone’s ever had legitimate Girl Scout cookies you probably might agree with me when I say I think it’s the hardest nugs I’ve ever seen? I don’t know GSC has always been the standard for me for rocksolid nuggets


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 6, 2019)

Oh yeah my Sam’s crack is just as dense 

Sam’s is Dense from top to bottom though like even her Larf is dense

Excellent genetics on this one. 

Although I would say that her main cola is pretty small :/ Was kind a hoping she was going to grow a 2 L bottle sized mai cola on top of her head lol

She did this instead


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Anyone using co2 and have you noticed significant increases in yields and quality? I’ve been looking into the smaller bottles, the local hydro shop has a swap and go system. It ain’t cheap though


Nah no CO2 here.

@Soil2Coco is supposed to be adding some into his space I believe.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 6, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Damn don’t think I have roots out of the basket yet. You guys are killing it. I hope it’s growing ok


Doing a lot of root growing . Not so much up top . Neat how you can see the root growth. .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 6, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Feelin a lil squirrelly with the Blumpkins lately huh?
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...


Hookers are ppl too !


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Nah no CO2 here.
> 
> @Soil2Coco is supposed to be adding my come into his space I believe.


Sounds... intimate lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Sounds... intimate lol


Sounds GAYYYY


----------



## iceman2494 (May 6, 2019)

When you starting your trip clyde ?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Doing a lot of root growing . Not so much up top . Neat how you can see the root growth. .


They’re so weird looking lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 6, 2019)

Crazy weird . Are you using that rapid starter or whatever in your res yet?


----------



## schmebulock (May 6, 2019)

are you guys live yet? i don't really see any seedling pics!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 6, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> There's no rule saying that you guys can't do topfeeds until you have a root base.


Yeah but if your bubbler’s on it defeats purpose of getting roots into water...let thirst and gravity do the work...and reduce chance of damping off...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 6, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Anyone using co2 and have you noticed significant increases in yields and quality? I’ve been looking into the smaller bottles, the local hydro shop has a swap and go system. It ain’t cheap though


You can raise temps to mid 80s, get much more photosynthesis...$40 per 50lb cylinder. I’m not sealed, use 4-6 50 pounders per 8-10week flower cycle in a 4x4.

Here’s my order of priority:

Get 1000ppfd across your tops;

then add supplemental reds for emerson effect (about one qb 18 or 35 per pair of 288s);

Then add far red (about 3-4 diodes per 288 for eod initiator effect;

Then CO2....

Add uvb (for higher thc %) anytime (but learn a little about which tubes, exposure time, ramp to target exposure), so you don’t damage your plants.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> They’re so weird looking lol.


Wait until they start netting...


----------



## InTheValley (May 6, 2019)

GrowerAnonymous said:


> 30% works really well with coco, remember that coco isnt soil and it doesnt hold water and is naturally more aeriated than soil.



huh? Coco holds alot of water, and also takes awhile to evaporate, especially if there are no roots to suck it up. If you fill a container up with coco, water it, or soak it, like you guys do with it, and just let it sit there. even after several days, it will still hold alot of the water you put in. Then, press your fist into the coco, and see how much water comes out the bottom. Watering everyday is a waste, unless of course, your roots are sucking it up/and or your grow is extremely hot. But if its wet on top, its wet through the pot. the benefit of coco is like you said, aeration, but if your constantly soaking it, its not getting the aeration benefit. The O2 in the water you put in, is very very quickly depleted, and then the roots utilize the air pockets in the coco, but if they are constantly soaked, your not getting the best of both worlds with coco. Coco is fibrous, and holds your nutes very well also, so who ever started the myth of coco just reflects nutes, is just that, a myth. 

take Neil for instance, his plants grow big, but i personally think they ALWAYS look like shit, because he is destroying the root fibers by keeping them constantly water logged. He just nutes the shit out of them constantly. 

and a tip with the recharge, once a week, dont PH your water with PH down. If your PH is above 7, add 1 tsp per half gallon of water of molasses, to get the PH down to around 5.5, then add recharge, which take s your PH back up to around 8. The bennies will level out your PH in a couple hours, and all will be ok.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 6, 2019)

I’ll toss some up later . Not much goin on really .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 6, 2019)

Yeah I have two tiny BH sprouts but nothing worth showing off lol


----------



## Moabfighter (May 6, 2019)

So Rome wasn’t built in a day you know. I can’t get a humidity controller, Thermostat controller CO2 etc in a day. 

Appears or gro you’re saying start with the lights to go from “homegrower” to “good grower” huh. So I’ll look into a PPFD meter and upping my lights. My only problem with more lights is more power usage and more power usage more bitching from my ole lady. I have 4 qb132 and - mars hydro ts-1000. Meanwell driver. Wonder how much power I actually use and how much more lights will increase that usage. 

How do I figure out my daily usage.....?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 6, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> So Rome wasn’t built in a day you know. I can’t get a humidity controller, Thermostat controller CO2 etc in a day.
> 
> Appears or gro you’re saying start with the lights to go from “homegrower” to “good grower” huh. So I’ll look into a PPFD meter and upping my lights. My only problem with more lights is more power usage and more power usage more bitching from my ole lady. I have 4 qb132 and - mars hydro ts-1000. Meanwell driver. Wonder how much power I actually use and how much more lights will increase that usage.
> 
> How do I figure out my daily usage.....?


For less $s, start out with:
 

Use this to convert lux to ppfd: 
https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/blogs/calculators/converting-lux-to-ppfd

For measuring usage, use this at ac plug to wall:


----------



## Steakbomb (May 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> For less $s, start out with:
> View attachment 4329052
> 
> Use this to convert lux to ppfd:
> ...


This is basically the QB essentials pack right here


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 6, 2019)

Sup yalllll I found the perfect spot 

Growing major is in my future 100%

In a major way


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

InTheValley said:


> huh? Coco holds alot of water, and also takes awhile to evaporate, especially if there are no roots to suck it up. If you fill a container up with coco, water it, or soak it, like you guys do with it, and just let it sit there. even after several days, it will still hold alot of the water you put in. Then, press your fist into the coco, and see how much water comes out the bottom. Watering everyday is a waste, unless of course, your roots are sucking it up/and or your grow is extremely hot. But if its wet on top, its wet through the pot. the benefit of coco is like you said, aeration, but if your constantly soaking it, its not getting the aeration benefit. The O2 in the water you put in, is very very quickly depleted, and then the roots utilize the air pockets in the coco, but if they are constantly soaked, your not getting the best of both worlds with coco. Coco is fibrous, and holds your nutes very well also, so who ever started the myth of coco just reflects nutes, is just that, a myth.
> 
> take Neil for instance, his plants grow big, but i personally think they ALWAYS look like shit, because he is destroying the root fibers by keeping them constantly water logged. He just nutes the shit out of them constantly.
> 
> and a tip with the recharge, once a week, dont PH your water with PH down. If your PH is above 7, add 1 tsp per half gallon of water of molasses, to get the PH down to around 5.5, then add recharge, which take s your PH back up to around 8. The bennies will level out your PH in a couple hours, and all will be ok.


Idk man I disagree my coco plants I multi feed daily are much bigger, thicker,
And vigorous than the coco plants I just fed when the pot was light.

I’m also watering from a reservoir that’s aerated, low ppm, twice daily, in 2gallon pots and the plants I have are bigger than the ones I did in 3 gallon pots feeding every 2-3 days.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> are you guys live yet? i don't really see any seedling pics!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 6, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Sup yalllll I found the perfect spot
> 
> Growing major is in my future 100%
> 
> In a major way


?


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> ?


House hunting 

Girl said we’ll pick based on if it has a hidden enough area (attic, garage, basement) to grow without risk


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> House hunting
> 
> Girl said we’ll pick based on if it has a hidden enough area (attic, garage, basement) to grow without risk


You want it in the basement. Garages aren’t bad if they’re in the foundation but attics aren’t worth it. I’ve grown in all three and the basement is the only plants I was able to easily control my environment. My garage wasn’t bad but the attic was damn near impossible.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 6, 2019)

Bh


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You want it in the basement. Garages aren’t bad if they’re in the foundation but attics aren’t worth it. I’ve grown in all three and the basement is the only plants I was able to easily control my environment. My garage wasn’t bad but the attic was damn near impossible.


Yea it’s looking like a basement as it stands now


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Yea it’s looking like a basement as it stands now


Good call. It’ll make your life much easier. I promise.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 6, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Yea it’s looking like a basement as it stands now


So, for growroom, think size, height, water, electric, sink/drain, privacy, access....how well you like the rest of the house.....


----------



## Moabfighter (May 6, 2019)

I’m trying to find a house too but not in a huge hurry. Something perfect will pop up eventually. Gonna order that meter thing today when I get off work @Or_Gro


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> So, so think size, height, water, electric, sink/drain, privacy, access....how well you like the rest of the house.....


 It’s literally the number one deciding factor in us choosing a home.

Long as it has hardwood floors three bedrooms two bathrooms no carpet and allows pets Allison doesn’t give a shit about anything else.

Think she’s much more interested in a lifetime never ending supply of the best cannabis she could ever dream of 

This is actually been really fun guys this is a pretty neat experience to be able to choose a home with $2000 a month or less upkeep based solely around the fact of does it have the perfect place where I can grow or not 

She really is the fucking one!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 6, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> It’s literally the number one deciding factor in us choosing a home.
> 
> Long as it has hardwood floors three bedrooms two bathrooms no carpet and allows pets Allison doesn’t give a shit about anything else.
> 
> ...


You should be throwing her dad some bone since it’s on his $ . Surprised he’s not involved looking with you guys to see where his moneys goin .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Yeah but defeats purpose of getting roots into water...let thirst and gravity do the work...and reduce chance of damping off...


In this instance, I agree.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 6, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> It’s literally the number one deciding factor in us choosing a home.
> 
> Long as it has hardwood floors three bedrooms two bathrooms no carpet and allows pets Allison doesn’t give a shit about anything else.
> 
> ...


Savor it man!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 6, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> In this instance, I agree.


To be clear, i was saying that in the case where the bubbler is on...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> To be clear, i was saying that in the case where the bubbler is on...


Yea, I knew what you meant. That's why I said that instance lol.

I start them with a top feed for the first 3 days in a 2" cup, then flip it on. Just how I was taught. Whatever works lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 6, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, I knew what you meant. That's why I said that instance lol.
> 
> I start them with a top feed for the first 3 days in a 2" cup, then flip it on. Just how I was taught. Whatever works lol.


For sure...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

I’d say it’s working!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 6, 2019)

Heres an update on my BH plant! Shes broke ground today and is sitting in a solo cup of coco. Finally joining in on the fun! Has everyone else been successful in their germ?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 6, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Heres an update on my BH plant! Shes broke ground today and is sitting in a solo cup of coco. Finally joining in on the fun! Has everyone else been successful in their germ?


Looks like at least a hp...


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Looks like at least a hp...


I know! Shes a monster!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’d say it’s working!
> 
> View attachment 4329177


Nice!have you added the rapid start yet?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Nice!


I’m excited! lol I fee like I’ve made it through the hard part. I’ve got a really good grip on how to do this from here. It was honestly just getting the roots in the damn water I was concerned about!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’d say it’s working!
> 
> View attachment 4329177


How many pairs of true nodes?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m excited! lol I fee like I’ve made it through the hard part. I’ve got a really good grip on how to do this from here. It was honestly just getting the roots in the damn water I was concerned about!


That was my concern too .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> How many pairs of true nodes?


None yet. But my roots have doubled since last night when I took them out of the coco and put it in hydroton.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That was my concern too .


I feel you! lol smh I’m good to go now I think.... until @Or_Gro Bursts my bubble.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> None yet. But my roots have doubled since last night when I took them out of the coco and put it in hydroton.
> 
> View attachment 4329191


You have one true node...node is where leaves come out, cotyledon is not at a true node...

You have a vigorous one ....w all that rootage and one true node....usually see them branch/net at 3rd true node, that one may go sooner...


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 6, 2019)

Check it out guys just found the place!!!!



@Soil2Coco check out my new basement


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You have one true node...node is where leaves come out, cotyledon is not at s true node...
> 
> You have a vigorous one ....w all that rootage and one true node....usually see them branch/net at 3rd true node, that one may go sooner...


Branching as in roots off the main root?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Check it out guys just found the place!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4329194
> 
> @Soil2Coco check out my new basement


Is that moisture all over the floor?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You have one true node...node is where leaves come out, cotyledon is not at a true node...
> 
> You have a vigorous one ....w all that rootage and one true node....usually see them branch/net at 3rd true node, that one may go sooner...


How many days since seed hit water? And cotyledon broke surface?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 6, 2019)

I don’t have shit under the basket


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> How many days since seed hit water? And cotyledon broke surface?


It broke surface on Saturday so roughly 48 hours. When I removed it from the coco in the net pot last night it had already started branching just a bit and when I dropped it into the new net pot with hydroton I hung like 1/2 of root out the bottom so the roots were about 1/4 inch in the water. I kinda forced the roots hitting the water phase.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 6, 2019)

Think mine popped out of rw wed or Thursday


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I don’t have shit under the basket


Stay patient I forced this a bit. I probably shouldn’t have that much root going if I’d left it in the coco I doubt I’d be in the water yet.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Branching as in roots off the main root?


You’ll know when they start making nets of squarelike roots.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 6, 2019)

Are you using just plan ph water ?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You’ll know when they start making nets of squarelike roots.


Word! I’m assuming it when it will explode in growth? Kinda like when the root hits the reservoir in hempys? It’s night and day growth speed when the root finally hits the reservoir.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 6, 2019)

Never mind. I found. It. Not as long as you alls. But it’s there...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Are you using just plan ph water ?


No I’ve got rapid start root enhancer at like 1/4 strength of that in the reservoir as well as hydro guard. I’ll wait until I get the 3rd true node before adding in veg nutes.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 6, 2019)




----------



## iceman2494 (May 6, 2019)

I’ll get the rapid start tomorrow with the flora nutes . See if it helps.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Word! I’m assuming it when it will explode in growth? Kinda like when the root hits the reservoir in hempys? It’s night and day growth speed when the root finally hits the reservoir.


How's your hempy setup doing? Did you rock those pipes, or no?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 6, 2019)

Yours is at least branching . Mines just a single root.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 6, 2019)

Maybe I have the water rolling to hard ?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> It broke surface on Saturday so roughly 48 hours. When I removed it from the coco in the net pot last night it had already started branching just a bit and when I dropped it into the new net pot with hydroton I hung like 1/2 of root out the bottom so the roots were about 1/4 inch in the water. I kinda forced the roots hitting the water phase.


you’ll use the steps and their times in the future if you do dwc, 

Seed to germ
Germ to roots in water
In water to netlike root branches
Total time germ to 6 true nodes


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> How's your hempy setup doing? Did you rock those pipes, or no?


I sure did lol they have taken off growing really fast right now. Here’s the set up from mid week last week. I bent the plant in half and all my lowers are almost as tall as my main cola now . Gonna tie them off to the outside of my tub and let them start growing vertically.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Maybe I have the water rolling to hard ?


Idk man I just opened a valve though as a precautionary


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> you’ll use the steps and their times in the future if you do dwc,
> 
> Seed to germ
> Germ to roots in water
> ...


So six true nodes before adding veg nutes?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Word! I’m assuming it when it will explode in growth? Kinda like when the root hits the reservoir in hempys? It’s night and day growth speed when the root finally hits the reservoir.


Once you see em start making these lattices of roots, they can’t make nodes fast enuff, new one every 3-5 days...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Maybe I have the water rolling to hard ?


You’re good just give it time. When i ran my DWC cloner the single roots shot everywhere and within a week it began to really start branching crazy like.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> So six true nodes before adding veg nutes?


I’m wondering. If he might mean like the steps of the ladder of the roots. 6 stacks of them. 

I’d be down with waiting for six nodes to feed food though. Sounds simple and I love that.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Is that moisture all over the floor?


Yes but it’s just from them cleaning stuff he said.

Even if it isn’t, I’ll handle it


----------



## Moabfighter (May 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Once you see em start making these lattices of roots, they can’t make nodes fast enuff, new one every 3-5 days...


Really. 

So leave this sucker be for a few weeks aside from ph check/hydroguard gff?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 6, 2019)

I was wrong just took a guess sorry. Not trying to spread bad info


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Once you see em start making these lattices of roots, they can’t make nodes fast enuff, new one every 3-5 days...


Man I really like the sound of that lol. 

I’m going to run a nebulas manifold on it I think. But from the sound of how quickly
It will grow I may as well just do mug buckets and run an 8 topper.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 6, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Yes but it’s just from them cleaning stuff he said.
> 
> Even if it isn’t, I’ll handle it


Looked like there was a sump pump, so don't let them fuck you with a basement that takes in water.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 6, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Idk man I just opened a valve though as a precautionary


They can handle the turbulence and they want the oxygen that the bubbles bring...keeps microbeasties down too


----------



## Moabfighter (May 6, 2019)

Really proud of this. My first cross. Not a f74 r2bx4sqaure double blah blah. 

It’s two plants, I made one make pollen on purpose, and I gave another plant that pollen and it seeded. I grew that seed. And I have this. 

Mephisto deez nugs x Mephisto unreleased sour stomper x fantasmo express. 

Moab’s Strain.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Yes but it’s just from them cleaning stuff he said.
> 
> Even if it isn’t, I’ll handle it


That’d be my only fear. Moisture in the basement is no bueno but if it’s just cleaning shit it’s no biggie.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I sure did lol they have taken off growing really fast right now. Here’s the set up from mid week last week. I bent the plant in half and all my lowers are almost as tall as my main cola now . Gonna tie them off to the outside of my tub and let them start growing vertically.
> View attachment 4329201


I feel so bad for honestly not knowing what this gorgeous setup is :/

Interested to know though. Looks nice.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Really proud of this. My first cross. Not a f74 r2bx4sqaure double blah blah.
> 
> It’s two plants, I made one make pollen on purpose, and I gave another plant that pollen and it seeded. I grew that seed. And I have this.
> 
> ...


Hell ya that’s definitely something to be proud of no doubt!! After these runs I’m going to run one strain at a time so I can get beans off each strain so I don’t have to buy more beans of that strain for awhile.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 6, 2019)

@Soil2Coco did your BH arrive? You feeling okay bro? Haven’t heard from you.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> So six true nodes before adding veg nutes?


Wait until you see the roots start making nets (3rd true node), nute them gently, then slowly work them higher, watching leaf tips for clawing or burn...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I feel so bad for honestly not knowing what this gorgeous setup is :/
> 
> Interested to know though. Looks nice.


It’s just a hempy set up. I hooked hoses to the drain hole and then a halo ring to a reservoir. So when I watered from my external reservoir the reservoir in each bucket rises until it hits the drain hoses. They drain in to the tray and then down into a main drain that was for a toilet in the bottom of my tent. Everything’s contained in the tent though so they don’t have to be moved to be watered or to drain.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Wait until you see the roots start making nets (3rd true node), nute them gently, then slowly work them higher, watching leaf tips for clawing or burn...


Perfect that’s what I needed to know! My flora series GH box should be here. Wednesday I’ll follow their feeding schedule starting at 1/4 strength. And keep my eyes on it as I bump. Do you bump weekly?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Wait until you see the roots start making nets (3rd true node), nute them gently, then slowly work them higher, watching leaf tips for clawing or burn...


You don't feed anything til the third node?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 6, 2019)

Got a nice handful of “iceman” to go around. Moab’s deez nugs x fastbuds green crack. Hence the ice name, and my friend.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 6, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You don't feed anything til the third node?


I swear I think he’s saying third root node.......


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I swear I think he’s saying third root node.......


Nah he’s talking about the sets of leaves above the cotyledon.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> It’s just a hempy set up. I hooked hoses to the drain hole and then a halo ring to a reservoir. So when I watered from my external reservoir the reservoir in each bucket rises until it hits the drain hoses. They drain in to the tray and then down into a main drain that was for a toilet in the bottom of my tent. Everything’s contained in the tent though so they don’t have to be moved to be watered or to drain.


I was talking about the bottom feed pipes, but you're in perlite anyway lol. Makes it super easy to flush the res and force roots to the bottom. Only top feed when it's dry.

 



Badass setup though dude. Plants are looking nice in there too. Are you just draining to waste?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 6, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Really.
> 
> So leave this sucker be for a few weeks aside from ph check/hydroguard gff?


I consider seed pop to 6 true nodes (30 days +/-) as the propagation stage...Training/veg then starts


----------



## Moabfighter (May 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Wait until you see the roots start making nets (3rd true node), nute them gently, then slowly work them higher, watching leaf tips for clawing or burn...


@Smokexbreak sorry so he’s saying the roots start making nets at the third node. Right?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I consider seed pop to 6 true nodes (30 days +/-) as the propagation stage...Training/veg then starts


Wow. I thought I’d be feeding veg nutes any day now. You saved my plant!!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I was talking about the bottom feed pipes, but you're in perlite anyway lol. Makes it super easy to flush the res and force roots to the bottom. Only top feed when it's dry.
> 
> View attachment 4329219
> 
> ...


Yep! Straight DTW! I’m feeding daily at this point off my Bluetooth timer I just PH my exterior reservoir and then click the button on my app and it starts feeding once I see run I cut off the exterior reservoir and call it good. I’m running a 10 gallon exterior reservoir that’s making it around a week. Working perfectly so far.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> @Smokexbreak sorry so he’s saying the roots start making nets at the third node. Right?


That’s how I’m understanding it. But you begin adding light nutes at the 3rd node.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yep! Straight DTW! I’m feeding daily at this point off my Bluetooth timer I just PH my exterior reservoir and then click the button on my app and it starts feeding once I see run I cut off the exterior reservoir and call it good. I’m running a 10 gallon exterior reservoir that’s making it around a week. Working perfectly so far.


007 gadgetry lol. Fucking badass.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s how I’m understanding it. But you begin adding light nutes at the 3rd node.


I've never tried to go to the third node without feeding calmag with N in it.

I'm interested. How do the cotyledons look by then?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> 007 gadgetry lol. Fucking badass.


Lol I appreciate it man! It took some creativity but man it’s made this hempy deal even easier than before! Who woulda thought that was ever possible?!? Lmfao.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I've never tried to go to the third node without feeding calmag with N in it.
> 
> I'm interested. How do the cotyledons look by then?


No clue lol it’ll be my first time doing this like this so I’ll know in a week or so.... should be able to make it close to two weeks on the cotyledons no problem. We shall see!


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’d be my only fear. Moisture in the basement is no bueno but if it’s just cleaning shit it’s no biggie.


There is a $400 dehumidifier permanently installed with the water pipes there is a $400 dehumidifier permanently installed with the water pipe fitted to the house drain system!!
ITS BALLER AS FUUUUCK!!!

Can’t wait!!!!!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> There is a $400 dehumidifier permanently installed with the water pipes there is a $400 dehumidifier permanently installed with the water pipe fitted to the house drain system!!
> ITS BALLER AS FUUUUCK!!!
> 
> Can’t wait!!!!!!


sounds like they’ve had water problems previously be careful have you had someone inspect it? I’d strongly recommend getting someone to do so.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 6, 2019)

All I’ll say is be careful Clyde. Be sure in who you’re committing a hundred thousand dollar debt to share with........not to say anything wrong with her. But buying a house, is pretty much a life long thing. Life long debt. Just be absolute sure in every move you make in this.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> All I’ll say is be careful Clyde. Be sure in who you’re committing a hundred thousand dollar debt to share with........not to say anything wrong with her. But buying a house, is pretty much a life long thing.


Ya man make sure your names on shit too. Otherwise you have no control and if shit hits the fan you can get tossed on the street and there’s nothing you can do legally.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 6, 2019)

Man straight up I’m excited to be doing this with you guys. I won’t lie. It’s pushing me to not be a lazy fuck and be posting some sorry ass half attempt. If it’s the best I can do, it is what it is. But I’m checking my PH 2-4x daily, fixing it, focusing on proper light orientation, really trying to keep a closer eye on stuff, where as honestly if I was just “firing up another run” I can’t say I’d be doing that. This is a great opportunity for me to learn and have fun growing with you all.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Man straight up I’m excited to be doing this with you guys. I won’t lie. It’s pushing me to not be a lazy fuck and be posting some sorry ass half attempt. If it’s the best I can do, it is what it is. But I’m checking my PH 2-4x daily, fixing it, focusing on proper light orientation, really trying to keep a closer eye on stuff, where as honestly if I was just “firing up another run” I can’t say I’d be doing that. This is a great opportunity for me to learn and have fun growing with you all.


Glad we are all doing this as well! Man you’re going to kill it! It won’t be any half ass anything I promise stay vigilant until you’re comfortable with what you’re doing and once your comfortable keep being vigilant! You’re asking the right questions and always remember the only stupid question is the one that doesn’t get asked! Once you get this shit figured out it’ll be a walk in the park! You’re not going to come out on the otherwise an even better grower!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Man I really like the sound of that lol.
> 
> I’m going to run a nebulas manifold on it I think. But from the sound of how quickly
> It will grow I may as well just do mug buckets and run an 8 topper.


You only top for mains once with nebulas, you top 3 times to get 8 with nug’s...

Everytime you top, the plant slows down about 3-5 days... that’s 6-10 extra days to get to 8.

I think nugs is worth the extra time, but if you have a plane to catch, do nebula’s....


----------



## Moabfighter (May 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You only top for mains once with nebulas, you top 3 times to get 8 with nug’s...
> 
> Everytime you top, the plant slows down about 3-5 days... that’s 6-10 extra days to get to 8.
> 
> I think nugs is worth the extra time, but if you have a plane to catch, do nebula’s....


Man I don’t wanna get that bottom stuff ever again. My plant and lights are wasting time and effort messing with it. Really been looking more into mainlining when I’ve found time. It seems to be the way to go as far as symmetry and lights hitting all the right spots/plant giving to all the right spots.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 6, 2019)

This is going to be an awesome experience with a story behind it all .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 6, 2019)

Little white widow xxl tester nug @ClydeWalters 
 
 
Hard to get a good shot of it. Frostier “best” bud I’ve grown I guess. This one came together really nice. Dinafem says chop day 80. I’m on day 82 or 83....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Perfect that’s what I needed to know! My flora series GH box should be here. Wednesday I’ll follow their feeding schedule starting at 1/4 strength. And keep my eyes on it as I bump. Do you bump weekly?


I use ppm meter to reach target, watch the leaves and the ppm meter: leaves for too much, ppm meter for plants sucking up nutes.

I push nutes up slowly according to labeled instructions and plant’s general health...

when i see neg reaction i suck a little nutesoup out and dilute ppm a few hundred parts w water. I then wait until further neg reaction or plants sucking nutes. 

Neg reaction, dilute; ppm dropping, renute....bounce between too much and dropping nutes...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 6, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> @Smokexbreak sorry so he’s saying the roots start making nets at the third node. Right?


When roots netting usually you’re at third pair of true nodes...nodes are where leaves come out, not where roots come out....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 6, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I've never tried to go to the third node without feeding calmag with N in it.
> 
> I'm interested. How do the cotyledons look by then?


Cot looks used up...by then leaves are providing carbos/food...

Roots are providing water and fertilizer/minerals...

the leaves are signals not triggers when it comes to nutes; root netting is the trigger for adding nutes, you don’t want to do much nuting before roots can really handle it....

Just so happens that netting occurs about when 3rd true node is evident.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 6, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You only top for mains once with nebulas, you top 3 times to get 8 with nug’s...
> 
> Everytime you top, the plant slows down about 3-5 days... that’s 6-10 extra days to get to 8.
> 
> I think nugs is worth the extra time, but if you have a plane to catch, do nebula’s....


Not really in much of a hurry I don’t think lol.
Idk I haven’t quite decided yet.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 6, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Man I don’t wanna get that bottom stuff ever again. My plant and lights are wasting time and effort messing with it. Really been looking more into mainlining when I’ve found time. It seems to be the way to go as far as symmetry and lights hitting all the right spots/plant giving to all the right spots.


The first benefit of mainlining is that you have multiple apical tips, which helps control height.

The second benefit is bigass pipes to help those apical tips grow fast and even.

You can train the tops, to capture the light however you want.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> The first benefit of mainlining is that you have multiple apical tips, which helps control height.
> 
> The second benefit is bigass pipes to help those apical tips grow fast and even.
> 
> You can train the tops, to capture the light however you want.


Since you guys are talking abouy mainlining, heres a pic of my Holy grail kush plant I just mainlined. From what Ive researched, this is the proper way to get all nodes equal. Im stopping at 8 mains myself. I topped at the 3rd node when the 6th node had grown out, then removed everything below the 3rd node.

One thing to note with mainlining, not all plants will respond well to the technique. My kosher kush plant stretched immediately after the initial cuts and then when I tried to tie her branches down, she snapped very easily. So just be careful if you are trying mainlining with an unfamiliar strain.

Hope my example helps!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Cot looks used up...by then leaves are providing carbos/food...
> 
> Roots are providing water and fertilizer/minerals...
> 
> ...


Never looked at it like that. Thanks for the info. 

I think it has to happen now lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Roots seem to be growing snail slow .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Roots seem to be growing snail slow .


That's only because you can see them lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

That’s true . Should I have turned down air pump down ? It’s pretty much all the way open .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 7, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Since you guys are talking abouy mainlining, heres a pic of my Holy grail kush plant I just mainlined. From what Ive researched, this is the proper way to get all nodes equal. Im stopping at 8 mains myself. I topped at the 3rd node when the 6th node had grown out, then removed everything below the 3rd node.
> 
> One thing to note with mainlining, not all plants will respond well to the technique. My kosher kush plant stretched immediately after the initial cuts and then when I tried to tie her branches down, she snapped very easily. So just be careful if you are trying mainlining with an unfamiliar strain.
> 
> Hope my example helps!View attachment 4329328


Hey guys, I just mainlined my triple cheese plant today and figured I would show you guys an example of what it looks like freshly done. Hope this helps anyone who might be confused.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> All I’ll say is be careful Clyde. Be sure in who you’re committing a hundred thousand dollar debt to share with........not to say anything wrong with her. But buying a house, is pretty much a life long thing. Life long debt. Just be absolute sure in every move you make in this.


 Thanks man I’m going to be careful 

I guess to simplify it I can say that money really isn’t a concern? But like it was when you met me anyways 

Shit changed man it’s been really crazy 
You probably actually won’t even see me again at that house , it’s moving that fast 

We’re closing on it today I think. 

That’s what her father wanted. And he made it happen.. I didn’t really do any of this

The only thing I’m guilty of is loving her unconditionally and he noticed. I never knew she came with all this :/ really crazy to deal w in real life


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Thanks man I’m going to be careful
> 
> I guess to simplify it I can say that money really isn’t a concern? But like it was when you met me anyways
> 
> ...


I’d make sure your names on those papers like someone stated above . Hate to see you get screwed . Happy that things worked out for you though !


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Hey guys, I just mainlined my triple cheese plant today and figured I would show you guys an example of what it looks like freshly done. Hope this helps anyone who might be confused.


Most excellent!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

Revived my amnesia og raisins....they went thru the tunnel towards the bright white light with 3 true nodes...pulled them back, now 4 true nodes...

Hope at least one is fem...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4329384
> 
> Revived my amnesia og raisins....they went thru the tunnel towards the bright white light with 3 true nodes...pulled them back, now 4 true nodes...
> 
> ...


That’s good news! Glad you could save them man!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

So safe to say I wait on roots to tell me when to start nutes ? Usually on the third node ? So till then just ph and hydro guard ?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So safe to say I wait on roots to tell me when to start nutes ? Usually on the third node ? So till then just ph and hydro guard ?


Kinda a combo of roots and the plant. But normally by the third node it’s time to start feeding lightly.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

I can add in the rapid start though? How much did you use per gallon?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 7, 2019)

What’s rapid start?

I have “take root” root hormone...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So safe to say I wait on roots to tell me when to start nutes ? Usually on the third node ? So till then just ph and hydro guard ?


Yeppers


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> What’s rapid start?
> 
> I have “take root” root hormone...


It’s part of the gh line .its a root enhancer.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I can add in the rapid start though? How much did you use per gallon?


Use whatever it says at 1/4 strength. I did like 15 drops for 4 gallons. Less is more. It doesn’t necessarily need it for the plant to do what it needs to do. So don’t overdo it. It’s a cherry on top currently.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 7, 2019)

Glad to see everyone’s seedlings get started!! 

I miss having little ones to care for


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Use whatever it says at 1/4 strength. I did like 15 drops for 4 gallons. Less is more. It doesn’t necessarily need it for the plant to do what it needs to do. So don’t overdo it. It’s a cherry on top currently.


What was your ppm when you added by chance ?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

So it says 15 drops seems a lot for 4 gal if 25 is 1ml . So .25 ml


----------



## Moabfighter (May 7, 2019)

Wish I had some nice root juice to give my plant.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Some how my sh ppm is 280 and my bh ppm is 148. Only thing I added was the southern ag . Think I should dump the sh res and start new or am I good ? My tap water ppm is 84ish .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Wish I had some nice root juice to give my plant.


I only got a 30 ml sample with the flora nutes.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Think my water temp is high . It’s at 76


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Some how my sh ppm is 280 and my bh ppm is 148. Only thing I added was the southern ag . Think I should dump the sh res and start new or am I good ? My tap water ppm is 84ish .


You’re good, any benefit would would be trumped by shock...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Glad to see everyone’s seedlings get started!!
> 
> I miss having little ones to care for


No you don’t they’re a pain in the ass lmao.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think my water temp is high . It’s at 76


Try to keep it no more than 72...short-term 76 is not optimal but not deadly...so you have a few days to make a plan....


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

That shit don’t feel 76 to me . I guess I gotta go the water bottle route .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What was your ppm when you added by chance ?


No clue. Wasn’t going to mess with PPM until I do a reservoir change with veg nutes. I under shot the rapid start. I mean big time. I’m using it at like 1/8th strength. I wasn’t too worried about PPM because my RO water comes out at 0 and with how little rapid start I put in I knew it wouldn’t hurt it. I generally use it at like 10-15 drops per gallon. I put in 15 drops for 4 gallons.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You’re good, any benefit would would be trumped by shock...


Think I did to much southern ag . Thats the only thing I can think raised my ppm


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No clue. Wasn’t going to mess with PPM until I do a reservoir change with veg nutes. I under shot the rapid start. I mean big time. I’m using it at like 1/8th strength. I wasn’t too worried about PPM because my RO water comes out at 0 and with how little rapid start I put in I knew it wouldn’t hurt it. I generally use it at like 10-15 drops per gallon. I put in 15 drops for 4 gallons.


Did 10 drops each . The water temp I only tested was surface since that’s where the roots are .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think I did to much southern ag . Thats the only thing I can think raised my ppm


How does seedling look, including roots?

how much you put into how much water?

You’d have to pour a shitload in there to raise it that much, imo


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think I did to much southern ag . Thats the only thing I can think raised my ppm


Wtf is southern AG?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Wtf is southern AG?


 Garden friendly fungicide


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Garden friendly fungicide


Okay I kinda thought that’s what it was since he wasn’t using hydroguard and everyone had been talking about GFF. I’m ordering some of that soon.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> How does seedling look, including roots?
> 
> how much you put into how much water?
> 
> You’d have to pour a shitload in there to raise it that much, imo


Think I went 5 ml in 4 gallons . My dumb ass thinking 1 ml a gallon well it isn’t a full 5 gal bucket .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think I went 5 ml in 4 gallons . My dumb ass thinking 1 ml a gallon well it isn’t a full 5 gal bucket .


Lol. I have to keep reminding myself of the same shit. You should be fine It’s just bennies.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think I went 5 ml in 4 gallons . My dumb ass thinking 1 ml a gallon well it isn’t a full 5 gal bucket .


That's nothin dude...you’re good


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> How does seedling look, including roots?
> 
> how much you put into how much water?
> 
> You’d have to pour a shitload in there to raise it that much, imo


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 7, 2019)

So, I got "detained" today. Apparently, there's a difference between that and "arrested". I've been arrested. Felt pretty much the same lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 7, 2019)

Looks good Ice.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> So, I got "detained" today. Apparently, there's a difference between that and "arrested". I've been arrested. Felt pretty much the same lol.


Blumpkin gone wrong?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

Looks fine


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Looks fine


Thanks . I’ll freeze some water bottles and toss in to drop temp .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Blumpkin gone wrong?


I can't even see how that could go right lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Looks fine


What lights how high?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

An 132s set of 4 .... and a 288 ... in a 2x4... with like 7 autos in flower... not exactly ideal for seedlings... yeahhh


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> An 132s set of 4 .... and a 288 ... in a 2x4... with like 7 autos in flower... not exactly ideal for seedlings... yeahhh


How high is light above?

Do you have a light meter?

Got some gauze?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 7, 2019)

I have my seedlings under 2 HLG100s about 15" away, but no light meter. They seem to be fine but I couldn't tell you where optimal would be.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Almost 3 feet high. No meter . Gauze..maybe


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Almost 3 feet high. No meter . Gauze..maybe


Can you snap a pic of the layout?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 7, 2019)

Yeah Iceman you never throw much pics up man. 

Do you have room for a 4x4? You can have mine if so.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Can you snap a pick of the layout?


sure can . Give me a few


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah Iceman you never throw much pics up man.
> 
> Do you have room for a 4x4? You can have mine if so.


No room for a 4x4 . Hardly have room with this thing . I’ll get y’all some pics whores .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> So, I got "detained" today. Apparently, there's a difference between that and "arrested". I've been arrested. Felt pretty much the same lol.


I was going to like this but couldn’t lol.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 7, 2019)

wish me luck boys

Tonight’s the night I pop the question!

 

Infront of our brand new home!

T minus 60 mins!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> wish me luck boys
> 
> Tonight’s the night I pop the question!
> 
> ...


Lol wait a minute who the fuck took this picture? 


On another note. Good luck man!!! Really excited and proud of you dude!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 7, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> wish me luck boys
> 
> Tonight’s the night I pop the question!
> 
> ...


Good luck.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I was going to like this but couldn’t lol.


I didn't like it. 2 and a half hours they fucked me around.

On a more positive note... I did the dirty.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> wish me luck boys
> 
> Tonight’s the night I pop the question!
> 
> ...


Candles...she’ll melt in your arms...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I didn't like it. 2 and a half hours they fucked me around.
> 
> On a more positive note... I did the dirty.
> 
> View attachment 4329563


Uh oh!! Shits on!! What are you dropping in there?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I didn't like it. 2 and a half hours they fucked me around.
> 
> On a more positive note... I did the dirty.
> 
> View attachment 4329563


Tonight, shine a flashlight on the outside of the bucket, see what it looks like inside...you don’t want light helping algae outcompete your bennies...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> wish me luck boys
> 
> Tonight’s the night I pop the question!
> 
> ...


You’re supposed to have your cock ring in the center of the heart!! @ClydeWalters !!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Uh oh!! Shits on!! What are you dropping in there?


Haven't decided yet. Just found the ambition to cut a hole in the lid and put a cup in... Don't want to push it too much lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You’re supposed to have your cock ring in the center of the heart!! @ClydeWalters !!


Or at least a bucket of nugs...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Tonight, shine a flashlight on the outside of the bucket, see what it looks like inside...you don’t want light helping algae outcompete your bennies...


I know most people frown upon the first part, but it's going to get bleached, then painted.

I know peroxide... Lol. I'm a stubborn prick and I like bleach for cleaning lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I know most people frown upon the first part, but it's going to get bleached, then painted.
> 
> I know peroxide... Lol. I'm a stubborn prick and I like bleach for cleaning lol.


Paint is good....

I use bleach...just gotta rinse well....


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah Iceman you never throw much pics up man.
> 
> Do


I use my extractor to cool my meanwell down .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I use my extractor to cool my meanwell down .


Temp?
RH?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I use my extractor to cool my meanwell down .


Nice setup. Makes me not miss my 2x4 though lol. I used to lay it on its side for that little bit of extra room.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Temp?
> RH?


Temp when away 77-79 40-50 humidity. When I’m home I turn on 288. Temp 81-84 humidity 40-45


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Nice setup. Makes me not miss my 2x4 though lol. I used to lay it on its side for that little bit of extra room.


Gets the job done . 288 3k in middle with a dimmer . So I tossin some red spectrum highe when I’m home for flower left overs .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Paint is good....
> 
> I use bleach...just gotta rinse well....


I could wrap it in foil tape if you'd like lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Gets the job done . 288 3k in middle with a dimmer . So I tossin some red spectrum highe when I’m home for flower left overs .


Yea, I've seen some of your budders. Hell of a nice job on them. If it ain't broke... 

I opted for the 4ks to whip these sativa bitches into shape, then I'll throw in the 6 jiggawatt purple people eater for some red in flower.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 7, 2019)

Fuck the driver heat. Have you felt your pump? Lol. Did you get one of those big bitches like me and Clyde? Mines hot as shit.....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Fuck the driver heat. Have you felt your pump? Lol. Did you get one of those big bitches like me and Clyde? Mines hot as shit.....


They always are. That's why it's best to put it out of the tent if you can.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Haven't decided yet. Just found the ambition to cut a hole in the lid and put a cup in... Don't want to push it too much lol.


I have those days too. lol


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 7, 2019)

SHE SAID YES!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

Gave the girls a hair cut today and tied the mains down again. Having some magnesium issues I’m going to flush and bump my mag and PH to 6.1 next feeding.

Purple majik x2


Pillow Factory


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> They always are. That's why it's best to put it out of the tent if you can.


Bungee cord outside.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 7, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> SHE SAID YES!!


Were you worried she'd say no lol? 

Congrats dude!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Fuck the driver heat. Have you felt your pump? Lol. Did you get one of those big bitches like me and Clyde? Mines hot as shit.....


Cold compared to my drivers .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Bungee cord outside.


Damn right. Looks good.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> They always are. That's why it's best to put it out of the tent if you can.


Mine is. Just almost seems like a fire hazard. Eh maybe not. I’m sure takes extreme surface heat to produce flame. But, Seems like it’s hotter than it should be. But the material it’s made of it’s like..... heavy duty stuff so maybe it’s to be expected. Not really sure how internal machine stuff works. Loud too. Louder than my fan. Open a valve to let off the jet force pressure in my bucket. Could only stand that hiss for about half an hour......


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> SHE SAID YES!!


Congrats my dude!!! Now go put that cock ring to use!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Cold compared to my drivers .


Really? I’ve never felt my driver heat.... it’s on a table far from the tent with like 87 foot of speaker wire. Meanwell 350 something IIRC. 

About to invest in another light. Just unsure where to drop the couple hundred at.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Congrats my dude!!! Now go put that cock ring to use!


Hell yeah clyde did you whip your cock out with that ring on your pecker and say baby will you marry dis dickkkkkk.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

I open a non tube valve it vibrates harder . I hang it . It’s loud but like a fish tank .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Mine is. Just almost seems like a fire hazard. Eh maybe not. I’m sure takes extreme surface heat to produce flame. But, Seems like it’s hotter than it should be. But the material it’s made of it’s like..... heavy duty stuff so maybe it’s to be expected. Not really sure how internal machine stuff works. Loud too. Louder than my fan. Open a valve to let off the jet force pressure in my bucket. Could only stand that hiss for about half an hour......


Do you have it hung? That's about as quiet as it gets, but you can keep it away from shit that way too.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Really? I’ve never felt my driver heat.... it’s on a table far from the tent with like 87 foot of speaker wire. Meanwell 350 something IIRC.
> 
> About to invest in another light. Just unsure where to drop the couple hundred at.


Both are on top of the tent . They put off heat turned to 100. I use the extractor exhaust fan on the heavier voltage well.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Really? I’ve never felt my driver heat.... it’s on a table far from the tent with like 87 foot of speaker wire. Meanwell 350 something IIRC.
> 
> About to invest in another light. Just unsure where to drop the couple hundred at.


I’d say some 96’s, 288’s, or the new sabers they put out.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Both are on top of the tent . They put off heat turned to 100. I use the extractor exhaust fan on the heavier voltage well.


You can get computer fans that come ready for plug and play and let them blow onto the driver or pumps. I use a couple of them in my auto box.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Gave the girls a hair cut today and tied the mains down again. Having some magnesium issues I’m going to flush and bump my mag and PH to 6.1 next feeding.
> 
> Purple majik x2
> View attachment 4329588
> ...


They look good Smoke. You sure that's mag? I see they are a little overfed.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Don’t laugh this is what I started off with thanks to the head first affect and wish app .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Temp when away 77-79 40-50 humidity. When I’m home I turn on 288. Temp 81-84 humidity 40-45


RH too low, rig up a dome


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> They look good Smoke. You sure that's mag? I see they are a little overfed.


Honestly it could be too much food and have locked out my magnesium. Then again these lowers were getting like zero light because the fan leaves I cut off we’re bigger than my hand. I’m not too sure which way to take it... maybe flush and drop my nutes back and see if it gets better as well as bumping my PH. My last feed went in at 5.8 so it could Be too low for mag.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You can get computer fans that come ready for plug and play and let them blow onto the driver or pumps. I use a couple of them in my auto box.


I could go that route . My extractor fan puts out air. Using one thing to help do something else . Win win .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I could wrap it in foil tape if you'd like lol.


Your grow dude...but if you post, i may comment...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Don’t laugh this is what I started off with thanks to the head first affect and wish app .


lol I’ve got a few blurples collecting dust as we speak as well as a 400 & 600 HPS


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Your grow dude...but if you post, i may comment...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Your grow dude...but if you post, i may comment...


I feel like maybe you took that the wrong way...

Did you ever see those guys that go crazy and foil tape everything? They foil under the foliage to "reflect" light back. Fucking overboard. Thought it was funny.

Guess context doesn't translate so well over the interweb, so I'll just tell you that I'm a smart ass, I bust balls, and I enjoy having mine busted.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 7, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> SHE SAID YES!!


Congrats brodie!!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

Check this out Colin just posted this on his IG.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I feel like maybe you took that the wrong way...
> 
> Did you ever see those guys that go crazy and foil tape everything? They foil under the foliage to "reflect" light back. Fucking overboard. Thought it was funny.
> 
> Guess context doesn't translate so well over the interweb, so I'll just tell you that I'm a smart ass, I bust balls, and I enjoy having mine busted.


Then find a black bucket and use the saved time to smoke a few more...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Then find a black bucket and use the saved time to smoke a few more...


Solid advice lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I feel like maybe you took that the wrong way...
> 
> Did you ever see those guys that go crazy and foil tape everything? They foil under the foliage to "reflect" light back. Fucking overboard. Thought it was funny.
> 
> Guess context doesn't translate so well over the interweb, so I'll just tell you that I'm a smart ass, I bust balls, and I enjoy having mine busted.


Lived next to a lady who to foiled all her windows .. say no more


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lived next to a lady who to foiled all her windows .. say no more


How many teeth did she have?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Clyde . Happy for you man ! My bad for not posting more pics I’ll keep up on the Bh and sh dwc .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> How many teeth did she have?


She had cash and had common sense . She was just like a dale gribble off of king of the hill . Trying to stay off gov radar kind of life style .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

come to think of it .. she might be nuts .,she didn’t like that I played call of duty so loud and swore so much on our savior...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Then find a black bucket and use the saved time to smoke a few more...


The only thing I buy that comes in black buckets is gear oil, transmission fluid, and tar lol. 

Now you want me to spend money on an empty black bucket lol?

I'll see what I can do...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> The only thing I buy that comes in black buckets is gear oil, transmission fluid, and tar lol.
> 
> Now you want me to spend money on an empty black bucket lol?
> 
> I'll see what I can do...


Well if it makes you feel better I only found blue .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> She had cash and had common sense . She was just like a dale gribble off of king of the hill . Trying to stay off gov radar kind of life style .


I think the gubmnt keys in on tinfoil drapery...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Well if it makes you feel better I only found blue .


You need to do the flashlight test too....


----------



## Moabfighter (May 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I didn't like it. 2 and a half hours they fucked me around.
> 
> On a more positive note... I did the dirty.
> 
> View attachment 4329563


It’s coming it’s coming. Promise.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I think the gubmnt keys in on tinfoil drapery...


Idk that ref . I do tend to gravitate to real ppl though ..


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Not trying to be a dick or do memes or whatever my son says . I’m real. I jumped into an end phase of a grow into a deep end of a diff style of a grow . Just looking for guidance with a lot of shot talkin hang out zone . So lay on the constructive criticism.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Check this out Colin just posted this on his IG.
> 
> View attachment 4329609


Kinda thought it was purple......

I won’t lie. If it looks like that I’ll be pretty disappointed for the penny I spent. Was expecting the bag appeal of this expensive stuff to be thru the roof...... I’ll post pics of my shitty homegrown later that looks about like that........


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> It’s coming it’s coming. Promise.


I was gonna run those in outdoor hempys. I have the auto run in the tent.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> come to think of it .. she might be nuts .,she didn’t like that I played call of duty so loud and swore so much on our savior...


I think you mean her savior.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I was gonna run those in outdoor hempys. I have the auto run in the tent.


Oh yeah about forgot man sorry.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I think you mean her savior.


They say the crazy’s fuck best ..


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Oh yeah about forgot man sorry.


I could run your cross in there I guess. It's auto, right?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Kinda thought it was purple......
> 
> I won’t lie. If it looks like that I’ll be pretty disappointed for the penny I spent. Was expecting the bag appeal of this expensive stuff to be thru the roof...... I’ll post pics of my shitty homegrown later that looks about like that........


That’s dependent on phenotypes. And if you drop your temps during Flower it’ll help bring the purps out. But it’s definitely not one of their purple strains. Purple majik, planet of the grapes, third planet are all purple strains. 

Idk man that bud looks decent to me. It’s really dependent on the grower honestly genetics help but if you suck at growing I’m not sure how much help genetics will be.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> They say the crazy’s fuck best ..


Oh no that’s true!! That’s absolute FACT


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Oh no that’s true!! That’s absolute FACT


It goes hand and hand with 99.9 percent hot girls drive vw jettas. Now some of you will say ohh I saw this or that troll driving...that’s the .1 .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

Here’s a banana hammock by a good grower.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> It goes hand and hand with 99.9 percent hot girls drive vw jettas. Now some of you will say ohh I saw this or that troll driving...that’s the .1 .


Bahahahahaha #TRUTH


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

@3rd Monkey so you think I should flush and drop my feeding a tad as opposed to bumping it?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Here’s a banana hammock by a good grower.View attachment 4329645


Color , bag appeal is glory . Growing and having fun is priceless.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Bahahahahaha #TRUTH


Sunroofs and a sound system that makes them not able to hear there own voice while singing . Vw is a pimp.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Here’s a banana hammock by a good grower.View attachment 4329645


Damn that looks fire!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Sunroofs and a sound system that makes them not able to hear there own voice while singing . Vw is a pimp.


I think I just figured out why all my homies call me VW.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Damn that looks fire!!


Agreed.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd Monkey so you think I should flush and drop my feeding a tad as opposed to bumping it?


I'm not saying it's not mag, I just saw the claw. Looks like it could be mag or ph, possibly a lockout. 

How has your ph been and when's the last time you bumped up feed? Have you checked your runoff?

That claw is around a week old, give or take a day or two.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm not saying it's not mag, I just saw the claw. Looks like it could be mag or ph, possibly a lockout.
> 
> How has your ph been and when's the last time you bumped up feed? Have you checked your runoff?
> 
> That claw is around a week old, give or take a day or two.


I haven’t been checking my runoff. I need to get back on that.... lol I bumped feed about a week ago and my PH going in has always been 5.8.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I haven’t been checking my runoff. I need to get back on that.... lol I bumped feed about a week ago and my PH going in has always been 5.8.


That's when you got that claw. Just a bit too much, too fast. Check your runoff ppm next time vs going in and you'll probably be over the legal limit lol.

Do you let it drift? Water?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's when you got that claw. Just a bit too much, too fast. Check your runoff ppm next time vs going in and you'll probably be over the legal limit lol.
> 
> Do you let it drift? Water?


Yeah I’d imagine the PPM will be stupid high. I’ll flush a gallon through at 6.0 and see what my run off ppm is and then send half strength what my nutes were at 6.0 right after to refill my reservoir.

I’m assuming the reservoir in my plant reservoirs drift. When I checked my drift for my DWC it went up 1.0 over 48hours and I haven’t started daily feeds yet. Just got my exterior reservoir filled and the heater is bringing the temps up.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yeah I’d imagine the PPM will be stupid high. I’ll flush a gallon through at 6.0 and see what my run off ppm is and then send half strength what my nutes were at 6.0 right after to refill my reservoir.
> 
> I’m assuming the reservoir in my plant reservoirs drift. When I checked my drift for my DWC it went up 1.0 over 48hours and I haven’t started daily feeds yet. Just got my exterior reservoir filled and the heater is bringing the temps up.


In the same respect, it could be drifting down. Hempys are hydro, just with more medium. Definitely check your runoff for a few days until it stabilizes where you want it.


----------



## MrX2017 (May 7, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> wish me luck boys
> 
> Tonight’s the night I pop the question!
> 
> ...



Goooooood Luckkkkk!!! Hope you got the goddi rolled for her!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 7, 2019)

Runoff is a funny thing. Every time I tell someone to check runoff, I catch shit for it. Always get told it doesn't matter. If it doesn't matter, why should I check ph and ppm going in then lol?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Runoff is a funny thing. Every time I tell someone to check runoff, I catch shit for it. Always get told it doesn't matter. If it doesn't matter, why should I check ph and ppm going in then lol?


True story. lol last time I checked like 2-3 weeks ago I was putting it in at 5.8 PH and my run off was at 6.5 lol idk once the external reservoir is feeding daily it should be able to keep everything more consistent. 

My DWC reservoir finally stabilized though.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 7, 2019)

Heres my update on my banana hammock. My other seedlings are stretching more than I want so I turned up my qb288s. Hopefully that helps. My veg space is a little crowded right now. Getting rid of my biggest plant tomorrow so that will make alot of room. 
In other news, I just ordered 4x qb96s and 2x 320h drivers to add to my my 8x4 flower space that currently has 4x qb96s. Im super excited about it. Anyone have an opinion on that setup? I might eventually get 2 more to make it 10 in the 8x4. Is that overkill?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Heres my update on my banana hammock. My other seedlings are stretching more than I want so I turned up my qb288s. Hopefully that helps. My veg space is a little crowded right now. Getting rid of my biggest plant tomorrow so that will make alot of room.
> In other news, I just ordered 4x qb96s and 2x 320h drivers to add to my my 8x4 flower space that currently has 4x qb96s. Im super excited about it. Anyone have an opinion on that setup? I might eventually get 2 more to make it 10 in the 8x4. Is that overkill?


I’m waiting on my driver to add my 4th 96 to my 4x4. Buying two more to make it 6 in a 4x4 so I’d say no.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

@Moabfighter 

Moab’s deez nuggs


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 7, 2019)

Lookin good Smoke, 6x 96s in a 4x4? Thats gonna be really nice!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Lookin good Smoke, 6x 96s in a 4x4? Thats gonna be really nice!


Thank you! Yeah those are being flowered under (6)120’s 4 of them are 3k and 2 are 4k. But my photo tent has 3 96’s currently I’ve got the 4th one in a box waiting on the driver to get here and then before the summers out I’ll have 6. Hopefully
I can run them softer than 4 of them m we will see I’m stoked about it though.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Thank you! Yeah those are being flowered under (6)120’s 4 of them are 3k and 2 are 4k. But my photo tent has 3 96’s currently I’ve got the 4th one in a box waiting on the driver to get here and then before the summers out I’ll have 6. Hopefully
> I can run them softer than 4 of them m we will see I’m stoked about it though.


What configuration are you doing your 96s in? A driver for each?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 7, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> What configuration are you doing your 96s in? A driver for each?


(2) HLG-320h-54a so I can split the tent into two 2x4’s and dim/brighten my tent in halves. That way if I decide to run some autos perpetually I can do so as well as run tall strains vs shorts strains just makes everything very versatile.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Heres my update on my banana hammock. My other seedlings are stretching more than I want so I turned up my qb288s. Hopefully that helps. My veg space is a little crowded right now. Getting rid of my biggest plant tomorrow so that will make alot of room.
> In other news, I just ordered 4x qb96s and 2x 320h drivers to add to my my 8x4 flower space that currently has 4x qb96s. Im super excited about it. Anyone have an opinion on that setup? I might eventually get 2 more to make it 10 in the 8x4. Is that overkill?


Mr. Overkill here, i’m running 6 in a 4x4....

10 in a 4x8 would be 2 less than my runrate.....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> What configuration are you doing your 96s in? A driver for each?


Individ 240h-54a, w dc meters


----------



## Or_Gro (May 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Thank you! Yeah those are being flowered under (6)120’s 4 of them are 3k and 2 are 4k. But my photo tent has 3 96’s currently I’ve got the 4th one in a box waiting on the driver to get here and then before the summers out I’ll have 6. Hopefully
> I can run them softer than 4 of them m we will see I’m stoked about it though.


Don’t tell anyone, but i think they’re better than 288s...

Add some far red and you’re gtg....


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 8, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Don’t tell anyone, but i think they’re better than 288s...
> 
> Add some far red and your gtg....


I was pondering between the new r spec 288s or more 96s. Went with the 96s since I am already familiar with them. I was thinking of hanging my new 96s seperately instead of a frame config like my other 96s so I can deal with tall and short plants easier.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 8, 2019)

morning gents .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 8, 2019)

Morning boys


 
Sams Crack finishing up finally


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 8, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Morning boys
> 
> View attachment 4329842
> View attachment 4329843
> Sams Crack finishing up finally


Beast mode bro! Killin it clyde!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 8, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I was pondering between the new r spec 288s or more 96s. Went with the 96s since I am already familiar with them. I was thinking of hanging my new 96s seperately instead of a frame config like my other 96s so I can deal with tall and short plants easier.


If you don’t have one, get a light meter....those mothers are so bright, you really can’t eyeball the intensity, especially when at diff heights...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 8, 2019)

I need more space . I’ll d love a qb 96


----------



## iceman2494 (May 8, 2019)

What’s up bigsteve!!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 8, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> If you don’t have one, get a light meter....those mothers are so bright, you really can’t eyeball the intensity, especially when at diff heights...


I have a lux meter. I dont remember the conversion ratios for ppfd with qb96s or qb288s tho so I havent looked since I started flowering last season.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 8, 2019)

It’s 64 for the QB96

Tbone taught me that

It’s 64 and we all use to think it was 67

I’m pretty sure that’s what it is anyways if I remember correctly


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 8, 2019)

So you do lux/64=ppfd? Just for the 96s. The 288s have a different ratio right?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 8, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I have a lux meter. I dont remember the conversion ratios for ppfd with qb96s or qb288s tho so I havent looked since I started flowering last season.


96e, 66.4

https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/blogs/calculators/converting-lux-to-ppfd


----------



## iceman2494 (May 8, 2019)

Don’t get it my bh roots are meh and my sh is rocking and rollin .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 8, 2019)

My first EVER “Golden Glob” on one of my plants!

 

You can see it there in the center left of that bud 

Sour Crack Hempy - harvesting her right now!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 8, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> My first EVER “Golden Glob” on one of my plants!
> 
> View attachment 4329883
> 
> ...


Thats badass Clyde, Ive never seen one of those!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 8, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Heres my update on my banana hammock. My other seedlings are stretching more than I want so I turned up my qb288s. Hopefully that helps. My veg space is a little crowded right now. Getting rid of my biggest plant tomorrow so that will make alot of room.
> In other news, I just ordered 4x qb96s and 2x 320h drivers to add to my my 8x4 flower space that currently has 4x qb96s. Im super excited about it. Anyone have an opinion on that setup? I might eventually get 2 more to make it 10 in the 8x4. Is that overkill?


Glad to see it popped ?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Glad to see it popped ?


Yeah it did, its very tiny still. Just giving it ph'ed distilled water. Dont have an RO system yet...


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 8, 2019)

And here she is

That was insanely easy to harvest sour crack is not a very leafy plant 

  

Roots were nice and clean and white


----------



## iceman2494 (May 8, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> And here she is
> 
> That was insanely easy to harvest sour crack is not a very leafy plant
> 
> ...


No more meph autos for awhile...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 8, 2019)

My bad if I was a dick last night . Had to have a heavy buzz to put stitches in my own finger after gashing it at work . Can’t afford to fail a drug test .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> My bad if I was a dick last night . Had to have a heavy buzz to put stitches in my own finger after gashing it at work . Can’t afford to fail a drug test .


I don’t remember you ever being a dick last night lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> My bad if I was a dick last night . Had to have a heavy buzz to put stitches in my own finger after gashing it at work . Can’t afford to fail a drug test .


My bad, i was to bzzzd to notice....


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 8, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Don’t tell anyone, but i think they’re better than 288s...
> 
> Add some far red and you’re gtg....


You were talking about the 96’s not the 120’s right?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You were talking about the 96’s not the 120’s right?


96


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 8, 2019)

@3rd Monkey that yellowing was from being under the fan lights constantly. I just peaked in the tent and the color is much better than yesterday. I’m still going to back my feed off just a tad.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I don’t remember you ever being a dick last night lol


Well cool beans .finger is thriving like a mofo today . I noticed I’m getting a second set of roots starting to come down from the bh net pot . This is the skunk hero’s root so far .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What’s up bigsteve!!


Whats the deal ice? Not much over here had the day off had some running around to do doctors apt blah blah now gotta get packed before I move to the new place next weekend we get the keys this friday


----------



## iceman2494 (May 8, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Whats the deal ice? Not much over here had the day off had some running around to do doctors apt blah blah now gotta get packed before I move to the new place next weekend we get the keys this friday


saw the place . Looks hella good big Steve. If I was closer I’d def help you move .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 8, 2019)

God she’s now officially TOO heavy... she flopping over at the base of the stalk... rly really sketchy...

Not sure what to do... I can tie her up with yo-yos or hamstring but I have to undo everything every day when I have to get inside her 6 gallon bucket this is such a pain in the butt but I’m really really happy that I’m having this problem because it means I’m doing something right I think 

I mean she is just packing the weight on some of these colas are ALMOST as tall as a 2 L bottle 

 

Solid solid SOLID nugget. Unbelievable this is what I’ve wanted since the beginning of my growing career rockhard nuggets that I grew myself 

But here’s a picture of all her fatness causing her problems 
 

It’s It’s worth mentioning that she never actually flopped over until a few hours after I filled her reservoir up this morning

It’s worth mentioning that she never actually flopped over until a few hours after I filled her reservoir up this morning 

So what I believe I am seeing is her actually crossing that threshold of too much weight finally. Which is incredible for an XxL strain

I bet I might pull 3/4 of a pound off her.... damn close. Def def def a half pound


----------



## iceman2494 (May 8, 2019)

When do I add more gff? Only have added once .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> When do I add more gff? Only have added once .


I add a ml to each bucket everytime i add water.... that’s prob overkill, but you should have some in all water you add...


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> When do I add more gff? Only have added once .


I use my HG with ALL water that makes it to my plants

Even flush water


----------



## iceman2494 (May 8, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I use my HG with ALL water that makes it to my plants
> 
> Even flush water


Cool


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> saw the place . Looks hella good big Steve. If I was closer I’d def help you move .


Appreciate that bro! Need to get another tent and run perpetual... this is the goal! We smoke too much


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 8, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> God she’s now officially TOO heavy... she flopping over at the base of the stalk... rly really sketchy...
> 
> Not sure what to do... I can tie her up with yo-yos or hamstring but I have to undo everything every day when I have to get inside her 6 gallon bucket this is such a pain in the butt but I’m really really happy that I’m having this problem because it means I’m doing something right I think
> 
> ...


You may have a couple lbs in that tent total. Kudos! I remember when this run started and you were freaking the fuck out about your yield and it being worth your time.lol


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You may have a couple lbs in that tent total. Kudos! I remember when this run started and you were freaking the fuck out about your yield and it being worth your time.lol


Woooooow you’re 100% right I was like fuck auto flowers this is some bullshit they’re so tiny and blah blah blah 

But I have to be honest every strain that I’ve grown besides Sams crack and white widow XXL kind of disappointed me at least a little bit 

Ripleys OG was pretty cool I wish I had done her in DWC the way I did the rest of my plants

I counted all my labels for my previously harvested plants that I stack in the same place after every harvest in there 16 nametags there so I’ve harvested 16 plans since my Lowriders lol

You really think I might have more than 1 pound in the tent? That’s a wild prospect 

I might have to break my own rule and get a scale for a day


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 8, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Woooooow you’re 100% right I was like fuck auto flowers this is some bullshit they’re so tiny and blah blah blah
> 
> But I have to be honest every strain that I’ve grown besides Sams crack and white widow XXL kind of disappointed me at least a little bit
> 
> ...


From the looks of it you’ve got a shot for sure.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd Monkey that yellowing was from being under the fan lights constantly. I just peaked in the tent and the color is much better than yesterday. I’m still going to back my feed off just a tad.


Under the fan lights? 

I'm glad they are doing better. They looked good, just a little tweak.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 8, 2019)

Roots are coming a long a lot better today .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 8, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Woooooow you’re 100% right I was like fuck auto flowers this is some bullshit they’re so tiny and blah blah blah
> 
> But I have to be honest every strain that I’ve grown besides Sams crack and white widow XXL kind of disappointed me at least a little bit
> 
> ...


Plants look good Clyde. Hope they net you some solid bones.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 8, 2019)

So thinking since I only have a 2x4 would 3 buckets be pushing it ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So thinking since I only have a 2x4 would 3 buckets be pushing it ?


How long of veg?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 8, 2019)

Good question . Was going to play it by eye depending on height . Also not sure if I’m going to just top and lst . That being said . Let’s say a month .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Good question . Was going to play it by eye depending on height . Also not sure if I’m going to just top and lst . That being said . Let’s say a month .


Yea, you can do it if you train right. Just keep them in and even with the pots. Crop top if you have to, or a simple manifold.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Under the fan lights?
> 
> I'm glad they are doing better. They looked good, just a little tweak.


Fan leaves** I had like 3 fan leaves bigger than my hand blocking out all the light. I still need to back off my feeding that’s obvious but that extreme yellowing has overnight made a 180 the other way. They look much Greener. I’ll Be getting nutes into my reservoir and feeding for the first time off of it this evening and They’ll be fed daily so my PH should be easier to control in regards to the fluctuations from there.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, you can do it if you train right. Just keep them in and even with the pots. Crop top if you have to, or a simple manifold.


 I’m running a simple nebulas manifold on my DWC. And two more aurora Indicas that just popped up today. I’ll be running 6 plants in my 4x4. 3 of which will be a nebulas manifold. Next run I’m trying nugbuckets style. It just takes longer to veg.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Fan leaves** I had like 3 fan leaves bigger than my hand blocking out all the light. I still need to back off my feeding that’s obvious but that extreme yellowing has overnight made a 180 the other way. They look much Greener. I’ll Be getting nutes into my reservoir and feeding for the first time off of it this evening and They’ll be fed daily so my PH should be easier to control in regards to the fluctuations from there.


Sounds like a solid plan. Always have to work out a regimen with new setups, it gets easier lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m running a simple nebulas manifold on my DWC. And two more aurora Indicas that just popped up today. I’ll be running 6 plants in my 4x4. 3 of which will be a nebulas manifold. Next run I’m trying nugbuckets style. It just takes longer to veg.


I've ran both. I prefer nugs for outdoors, nebulas for indoors. 

I have these 5 autos, 6 maybe soon. I'm deciding what I want to do lol. I'm going to see how they start growing out, but I'm going to get aggressive with 2 to see what these things are really made of.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 8, 2019)

Read up on the nebulas manifold . Seems manageable. Think I can try 3 buckets .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @Moabfighter
> 
> Moab’s deez nuggs
> View attachment 4329744
> ...


Looks great man. You’re maintaining that stupid leafy pheno a lot better than me. It’ll frost up good though. Show a pic when I get home. I’ll take a pic also the phenotype I think everyone would/should be seeking with these beans. But kinda hard to tell what you’re gonna get with these autos till late in the game.....


----------



## Moabfighter (May 8, 2019)

@iceman2494 i haven’t touched my bucket aside from PH since I made it...... roots twice as much as I had when I last posted pic

Just water and original hydroguard and keeping ph between 5.8-6.2 max


----------



## iceman2494 (May 8, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> @iceman2494 i haven’t touched my bucket aside from PH since I made it...... roots twice as much as I had when I last posted pic
> 
> Just water and original hydroguard and keeping ph between 5.8-6.2 max


Just about to post that I haven’t heard from my boy Moab all day .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 8, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> @iceman2494 i haven’t touched my bucket aside from PH since I made it...... roots twice as much as I had when I last posted pic
> 
> Just water and original hydroguard and keeping ph between 5.8-6.2 max


Think we got these guys off the run way .hope we can keep it goin .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 8, 2019)

God damn... came home and SHE WAS FLOPPED ALLLL the way over... supercropped one of her own branches herself...

This thing put on weight FAAAAST.....

Look at this mess
 

I feel like I should be pissed but I’m pretty sure this is a really good problem to have LOL 

 

My only problem now is I can no longer take her out of the tent… She’s stuck right where she is at I’m going to be forced to top feed her 

I can’t risk taking her out again and having her snap right at the base if I look away for one second and she’s not perfectly perfectly balanced 

If I would’ve known she was going to get this big I would’ve built a stabilized trellis net attached to the top of my net pot 

Which is exactly what I’m going to do next time Travis Nassar necessary when you’re dealing with big huge donkey Dick’s 

Lesson learned I guess


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 8, 2019)

How’s everybody’s day going?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 8, 2019)

Pretty uneventful day . How’s yours clyde ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 8, 2019)

The ladies are loving the weather today.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 8, 2019)

Lucky bastard !


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lucky bastard !


I knew what I was doing when I bought this place lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I knew what I was doing when I bought this place lol.


Clearly . Bet it’s nice and quiet.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Clearly . Bet it’s nice and quiet.


It was til my wife got guineas.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 8, 2019)

See with you .. idk if it’s another meme or something completely diff to what it really is .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> See with you .. idk if it’s another meme or something completely diff to what it really is .


Guinea hens lol. Birds. Noisy as fuck. YouTube them.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Sounds like a solid plan. Always have to work out a regimen with new setups, it gets easier lol.


I sure hope lol. Fuck so far the DWC sounds easier than this hempy set up!! Lmao. I know it’s not but still it feels that way.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I've ran both. I prefer nugs for outdoors, nebulas for indoors.
> 
> I have these 5 autos, 6 maybe soon. I'm deciding what I want to do lol. I'm going to see how they start growing out, but I'm going to get aggressive with 2 to see what these things are really made of.


Good to here nebulas seems like I can keep it smaller and more compact than super spread out like nugs.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Read up on the nebulas manifold . Seems manageable. Think I can try 3 buckets .


@Steakbomb is running nebulas manifold currently and it looks great!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 8, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Looks great man. You’re maintaining that stupid leafy pheno a lot better than me. It’ll frost up good though. Show a pic when I get home. I’ll take a pic also the phenotype I think everyone would/should be seeking with these beans. But kinda hard to tell what you’re gonna get with these autos till late in the game.....


I’m really liking what’s going on with them. I’ll definitely keep running autos in my small tents. Actually gonna get a bunch of sour crack beans so I can harvest autos twice while I harvest my photos once.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Guinea hens lol. Birds. Noisy as fuck. YouTube them.


No thanks . Growing up the movie theater had a swampush ground next to it. Covered in herons or something. Nosey as hell . .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> No thanks . Growing up the movie theater had a swampush ground next to it. Covered in herons or something. Nosey as hell . .


I don’t even know what the fuck you’re talking about.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 8, 2019)

The god damn nosey birds he’s asking me to google . Think I forgot to quote .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> The god damn nosey birds he’s asking me to google . Think I forgot to quote .


Lmfao they’re chickens!!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Lmfao they’re chickens!!


They're like chickens, but shit less and make more noise. Work great as predator bait too.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Lmfao they’re chickens!!


I know what god damn chickens man ! They can sleep in the trees too. My point was his birds and the birds I see are both noisy as hell.think you need to bite the bullet and smoke lol


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I sure hope lol. Fuck so far the DWC sounds easier than this hempy set up!! Lmao. I know it’s not but still it feels that way.


Wait till they start drinking 2.5 gallons of water per day.... ugh

@iceman2494 im good bro! Think I got my old house set up to be sold... 

Only thing is... might have to sacrifice my GSC plant mid flower :/ guy wants to buy in 30 days.

That’s just Long enough to finish every plant BUT GSC :/ 

Lame but worth it...

I have a supreme basement setup to use the second I feel like building my enclosure down there


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 8, 2019)

@3rd Monkey I’m debating on throwing a scrog over the top of those 3 hempys. What’s your thoughts? Scrog keep LST?

And if I do throw the scrog on should I top everything and let the lowers come up to fill it in?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd Monkey I’m debating on throwing a scrog over the top of those 3 hempys. What’s your thoughts? Scrog keep LST?
> 
> And if I do throw the scrog on should I top everything and let the lowers come up to fill it in?


With the way you have them, you could scrog pretty easy if you wanted. Wouldn't take long to fill. That's up to you. They are at the stage where you can do a LOT with them lol.

You can let the lowers fill in, but you're going to strip off everything below the net. Depending on how big those lowers are now, you could bend the plants over to use the whole plant, or prune them if they are really small to focus growth upstairs.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> With the way you have them, you could scrog pretty easy if you wanted. Wouldn't take long to fill. That's up to you. They are at the stage where you can do a LOT with them lol.
> 
> You can let the lowers fill in, but you're going to strip off everything below the net. Depending on how big those lowers are now, you could bend the plants over to use the whole plant, or prune them if they are really small to focus growth upstairs.


I think I want to scrog so should I top my main so it focuses to my lowers? And then the lowers should I top them as well so the lowers come up? Or should I just start bending them so the lowers come up through the net? I’m confused on how to make my net fill up if I do scrog.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I think I want to scrog so should I top my main so it focuses to my lowers? And then the lowers should I top them as well so the lowers come up? Or should I just start bending them so the lowers come up through the net? I’m confused on how to make my net fill up if I do scrog.


How much longer are you scheduled to veg?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> How much longer are you scheduled to veg?


I guess as long as I want. I have 2 seeds that just popped and the banana hammock that’s in the DWC that can veg while my screen fills up.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I guess as long as I want. I have 2 seeds that just popped and the banana hammock that’s in the DWC that can veg while my screen fills up.


You can do it either way. Topping all the lowers will make your screen more full with more medium sized buds.

Just tucking will get you bigger colas but less bud sites.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You can do it either way. Topping all the lowers will make your screen more full with more medium sized buds.
> 
> Just tucking will get you bigger colas but less bud sites.


Shit I’m torn. Which do you think would yield higher?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Shit I’m torn. Which do you think would yield higher?


Manifolding lol. That's the only way I would do a scrog. It's not really bad any other way, but going from an LST, it doesn't grow evenly, so you get different sized colas. 

In your case, I would just bend it over, top it, start tucking and topping where needed to get a site every 3" in the net, then flip.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Manifolding lol. That's the only way I would do a scrog. It's not really bad any other way, but going from an LST, it doesn't grow evenly, so you get different sized colas.
> 
> In your case, I would just bend it over, top it, start tucking and topping where needed to get a site every 3" in the net, then flip.


Word I’m gonna sleep on it. The third one that was yellow is really behind all the others so I would have a third of the net filling in super slow.... may just tie down and let them grow big. May still too my main to slow that part of the plant down. Idk. Lol like I said I’m super torn.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Word I’m gonna sleep on it. The third one that was yellow is really behind all the others so I would have a third of the net filling in super slow.... may just tie down and let them grow big. May still too my main to slow that part of the plant down. Idk. Lol like I said I’m super torn.


Lots of options man. How are you at supercropping?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Lots of options man. How are you at supercropping?


I’m familiar with it done it here and there’s maybe I can just super crop and let the lowers grow up with the mains and just flip.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m familiar with it done it here and there’s maybe I can just super crop and let the lowers grow up with the mains and just flip.


If you can supercrop, you can do anything. Sky is the limit. Nothing like a good freestyle.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If you can supercrop, you can do anything. Sky is the limit. Nothing like a good freestyle.


Fuck it super cropping it is. 

Here’s my BH in the DWC 

Think I’m burning it... may take some water out and Add RO water PH has been on point so it’s gotta be the rapid start.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 8, 2019)

Yea, looks like a little nute burn. She'll pull through.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 8, 2019)

Also, I just meant that supercropping is a great technique that you can apply anywhere. I crop my manifolds, makes them better. You can run a king's crop, a crop top, or scrog it and crop it... Anywhere.

I just advocate using it because it's worth it.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, looks like a little nute burn. She'll pull through.


Agreed

I’ve done WAY way worse to seedlings haha


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, looks like a little nute burn. She'll pull through.


Ya I just wonder how hard it stunted. Not too worried about it making it. My roots are doing well. But I’m going to tie my mains down on the hempys supercrop the colas and let her rip


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Ya I just wonder how hard it stunted. Not too worried about it making it. My roots are doing well. But I’m going to tie my mains down on the hempys supercrop the colas and let her rip


I've never used rapid start or anything, guess it's strong stuff.

Do what you feel man. Thats the part of growing that I love. It's like art.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Fuck it super cropping it is.
> 
> Here’s my BH in the DWC
> 
> ...


Guess I’ll keep an eye on mine . I dropped some rapid start in yesterday.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I've never used rapid start or anything, guess it's strong stuff.
> 
> Do what you feel man. Thats the part of growing that I love. It's like art.


I was debating taking a gallon out and replacing it with RO water dilute it... or I may just let it get through it.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I was debating taking a gallon out and replacing it with RO water dilute it... or I may just let it get through it.


If you think that did it, dilute it...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 8, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> If you think that did it, dilute it...


Ya I put 15 drops of it in the reservoir so I need to take some out and dilute it with RO water. We are on the same page right?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Ya I put 15 drops of it in the reservoir so I need to take some out and dilute it with RO water. We are on the same page right?


Same page


----------



## iceman2494 (May 9, 2019)

What’s up guys?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What’s up guys?


Oh you know daily minutia of daily bullshit lol


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What’s up guys?


Whats going on ice? Just got off work only had a half day after a day off yesterday feels pretty good lol


----------



## schmebulock (May 9, 2019)

Surprise! Not a BH seed - but i took the dive into DWC to join you guys.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 9, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Whats going on ice? Just got off work only had a half day after a day off yesterday feels pretty good lol


Work flow like usual.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 9, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Whats going on ice? Just got off work only had a half day after a day off yesterday feels pretty good lol


I just finished up for the year, fuck jobs lol.

How you been big Steve? In the new place yet?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 9, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Surprise! Not a BH seed - but i took the dive into DWC to join you guys.
> 
> View attachment 4330498


How olds this lady?


----------



## schmebulock (May 9, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> How olds this lady?


18 days!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 9, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> 18 days!


Hell ya looking good!


----------



## schmebulock (May 9, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Hell ya looking good!


Ty! the downside is i bought an 8" cup tray and really only need a 5" - so the roots still haven't reached the res yet. I have top fed her the last 2 days to keep things moist.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 9, 2019)

I’ve got a bigger net pot lid like that but went with 2” net pots and I’m glad I did they hit my reservoir quickly and I’ll have more room for roots.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’ve got a bigger net pot lid like that but went with 2” net pots and I’m glad I did they hit my reservoir quickly and I’ll have more room for roots.


My 1-2” main stems like 3-inchers...they make the hydroton put dimples in the cup...saves at least a gallon over 5-6-inchers....


----------



## schmebulock (May 9, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’ve got a bigger net pot lid like that but went with 2” net pots and I’m glad I did they hit my reservoir quickly and I’ll have more room for roots.


Yeah I'm gonna probably replant her to a smaller cup lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> My 1-2” main stems like 3-inchers...they make the hydroton put dimples in the cup...saves at least a gallon over 5-6-inchers....


 The strength of nature never surprises me.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 9, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Yeah I'm gonna probably replant her to a smaller cup lol


Not a bad idea. It’ll just shorten the period in which you have to top feed. 

Anyone know whether or not autos need lighter feeds than photos in regards to E.C./PPM? My deez nuggs are having some wicked issues in my coco DTW and I can’t decide if I’ve locked something out or what.


----------



## schmebulock (May 9, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Not a bad idea. It’ll just shorten the period in which you have to top feed.


yeah but i don't want to lose all that potential root growth area either - that's what i get for asking the shop guy and him saying "get this one" and handing me the 8 inch because it had a built in lid lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 9, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Not a bad idea. It’ll just shorten the period in which you have to top feed.
> 
> Anyone know whether or not autos need lighter feeds than photos in regards to E.C./PPM? My deez nuggs are having some wicked issues in my coco DTW and I can’t decide if I’ve locked something out or what.


Pics?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 9, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Pics?


I’ll throw the pics up and a link to my journal on GC it’s got much more detail on the troubleshooting side of things. Been tracking down my issue the last couple days and I’m convinced I locked shit out based on the troubleshooting. 

(Don’t feel like typing 3pages twice lol)

SmokexBreak’s perpetual grow journal


https://forum.grasscity.com/index.php?threads/SmokexBreak’s-perpetual-grow-journal.1530422/





#1
 

#2 


 

 

#3


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 9, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’ll throw the pics up and a link to my journal on GC it’s got much more detail on the troubleshooting side of things. Been tracking down my issue the last couple days and I’m convinced I locked shit out based on the troubleshooting.
> 
> (Don’t feel like typing 3pages twice lol)
> 
> ...


You've got a lot going on lol. I'm still going to have to ask you some questions, because fuck that site lol.

You're adding microbes and a bunch of other stuff... What's your base EC? Just water and base nutes?

What water are you using and base EC on that? Are you using Calmag? 

Start there lol.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Work flow like usual.


Someones gotta do it man!


3rd Monkey said:


> I just finished up for the year, fuck jobs lol.
> 
> How you been big Steve? In the new place yet?


wish I could be done lol nah we get the keys tomorrow then going to move stuff in here and there til next weekend when we move the rest


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 9, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Someones gotta do it man!
> 
> wish I could be done lol nah we get the keys tomorrow then going to move stuff in here and there til next weekend when we move the rest


Sweet! That's awesome dude. Get you a badass setup going lol.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 9, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Sweet! That's awesome dude. Get you a badass setup going lol.


Im sure am trying lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 9, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You've got a lot going on lol. I'm still going to have to ask you some questions, because fuck that site lol.
> 
> You're adding microbes and a bunch of other stuff... What's your base EC? Just water and base nutes?
> 
> ...


Ah fuck lol hold on. 

Okay so this is coco DTW 

Been using strictly Megacrop and megacrop only. However I wasn’t watering with enough run off I know.... I know.... I’m a dumbass lol. 

My water is RO water 0 EC

The mega crop has calmag in it. 

Been watering daily at 4 grams which is 1.2 EC. Until I began seeing deficiencies this past Monday.

I bumped EC to 1.5

Yesterday I did a flush and then half strength nutes in the AM. Problems got worse between AM and PM feed. So I assumed it was hungry. Here’s the results from last nights feed. 

LAST nights feed
PH in- 5.7
EC In- 1.7

#1
Ph out- 6.3
EC out- .8

#2
Ph out- 6.2
Ec out- 1.1

#3
Ph out- 6.3
Ec out- 1.3


Now after discussing this on GC with another coco grower we thought it was a lock out and possibly the MegaCrop. 

So I switched to soil2coco’s masterblend recipe for today’s feeding.


Early flowering (week 3)

Magnesium sulfate- 1.6g

Calcium nitrate-.4g

All purpose-1.6g

1/2 dose flower fuel

Multiply the values x2 because the values were per one gallon and I filled a 2 gallon bucket with nute solution. 

Also added 4ML of hydroguard and 1/4 tsp of recharge to get some microbes in my medium to help break down salt build up. 


TODAYS FEED

PH in- 5.8
EC In- 1.2

#1
Ph out- 6.2
EC out- 1.2

#2
Ph out- 6.2
Ec out- 1.1

#3
Ph out- 6.2 
Ec out- 1.2


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 9, 2019)

I looked up that Megacrop. The concentrations are shitty for flower as a standalone. Weaned down as a base with flowering additives would be better.

Didn't look up the other one, but doesn't matter, that's not the issue in my opinion. 

They are overfed a little bit, so it's good you backed off. That nasty shit your seeing that's not nute burn, is your pissed off roots. They won't recover, so don't worry as long as the problem doesn't get any worse. If they stop showing new signs, then they're on the mend.


----------



## schmebulock (May 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> My 1-2” main stems like 3-inchers...they make the hydroton put dimples in the cup...saves at least a gallon over 5-6-inchers....


Stopped by the hydro shop on my way home and got a black lid and 3 inch net cup


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 9, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I looked up that Megacrop. The concentrations are shitty for flower as a standalone. Weaned down as a base with flowering additives would be better.
> 
> Didn't look up the other one, but doesn't matter, that's not the issue in my opinion.
> 
> They are overfed a little bit, so it's good you backed off. That nasty shit your seeing that's not nute burn, is your pissed off roots. They won't recover, so don't worry as long as the problem doesn't get any worse. If they stop showing new signs, then they're on the mend.


That’s what I’m hoping....

Sooo talking about that megacrop and it not being enough through flower... so I liked what was going on with the MC up until the issues came up so I got their line of nutes because they’re dirt fucking cheap and I use a lot of nutes with coco DTW. And this came in the mail today....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 9, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s what I’m hoping....
> 
> Sooo talking about that megacrop and it not being enough through flower... so I liked what was going on with the MC up until the issues came up so I got their line of nutes because they’re dirt fucking cheap and I use a lot of nutes with coco DTW. And this came in the mail today....
> 
> View attachment 4330611


See, that's hard for me to get down with. I'm not shit talking their nutes at all, but I don't know what any of that is made of or concentrations. 

It's much easier with simple nutrition, they're simple plants.

That's what it looks and sounds like your issue was/is, so hope it clears up.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 9, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> See, that's hard for me to get down with. I'm not shit talking their nutes at all, but I don't know what any of that is made of or concentrations.
> 
> It's much easier with simple nutrition, they're simple plants.
> 
> That's what it looks and sounds like your issue was/is, so hope it clears up.


You’d think a 1 part would be simple lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 9, 2019)

Think the air stone pumping so hard it’s knocking my roots off . Sh long root is gone . Did the same to bh . Diff is bh Has multiple roots (that are visible) sh only had the one .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 9, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You’d think a 1 part would be simple lol.


The only way to tailor it to your plant is to dilute it and amend with another source of nutrition. What's in the MC? What do you add? How much? How much do you dilute the MC? That's what I mean...

1 part is simple if it's the right concentration and nutrition needs of your plant, but what if you have plantssss lol. They all eat different.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think the air stone pumping so hard it’s knocking my roots off . Sh long root is gone . Did the same to bh . Diff is bh Has multiple roots (that are visible) sh only had the one .


Really? They can usually take a pretty rough bubbling.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 9, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> The only way to tailor it to your plant is to dilute it and amend with another source of nutrition. What's in the MC? What do you add? How much? How much do you dilute the MC? That's what I mean...
> 
> 1 part is simple if it's the right concentration and nutrition needs of your plant, but what if you have plantssss lol. They all eat different.


Have a half a bag of that stuff . Fucked a lot of my plants up.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think the air stone pumping so hard it’s knocking my roots off . Sh long root is gone . Did the same to bh . Diff is bh Has multiple roots (that are visible) sh only had the one .


Yeah man I swear I thought my candy dawg was getting roots blasted off. Maybe a drop of silica?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think the air stone pumping so hard it’s knocking my roots off . Sh long root is gone . Did the same to bh . Diff is bh Has multiple roots (that are visible) sh only had the one .


Got a washing machine goin there?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 9, 2019)

Nutes are weird. Used to love FF big bloom. But now it burns the shit out of my plants. Also, never had a single problem with megacrop. But I ran out early in flower so.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 9, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Really? They can usually take a pretty rough bubbling.


Roots gone lol .. I slowed it down a little . Bh is a light green .. is it because it’s in just plain water ?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 9, 2019)

Big Steve you’re the man!!!

Guys I have all your fuckin packages sitting right here. After work it’s 530-6, post office closed, gotta cook when I get home or lord knows no one else will.... just I’m crazy busy until fridays. 
To make up for the delay though. I’ll get tracking on all of them and send you all the numbers

@bigggsteve89 @3rd Monkey @iceman2494 @ClydeWalters @Smokexbreak 

@Hom3grown0815 holla man and you can sport a banana hammock with us


----------



## iceman2494 (May 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Got a washing machine goin there?


Maybe... knocked off the bh long root a couple days ago.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Roots gone lol .. I slowed it down a little . Bh is a light green .. is it because it’s in just plain water ?


It looks healthy. Color might be different from where you're sitting.

Cotys are fine, I'd say she's good.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 9, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Big Steve you’re the man!!!
> 
> Guys I have all your fuckin packages sitting right here. After work it’s 530-6, post office closed, gotta cook when I get home or lord knows no one else will.... just I’m crazy busy until fridays.
> To make up for the delay though. I’ll get tracking on all of them and send you all the numbers
> ...


Appreciate it bro! Im always on the move and I feel you on the cooking . No one here knows how to ... make edible food anyways .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 9, 2019)

Here’s mine. 

Water plus hydroguard. I had let my water get down to about just a few inches. Forgot that raises PPM that lower water level. So it was at about 120. Added more water and fixed PH and she’s back down. 
Hang on. Man the pic uploader is slow on here :/


----------



## iceman2494 (May 9, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It looks healthy. Color might be different from where you're sitting.
> 
> Cotys are fine, I'd say she's good.


Been a week and I haven’t failed yet .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 9, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Here’s mine.
> 
> Water plus hydroguard. I had let my water get down to about just a few inches. Forgot that raises PPM that lower water level. So it was at about 120. Added more water and fixed PH and she’s back down.
> Hang on. Man the pic uploader is slow on here :/


Thought it was my att internet saying thanks for paying 200$ a month for our shit internet and cable .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 9, 2019)

Why isn’t this working. Switched from WiFi to LTE about twelve times. Have two nice pics damnit


----------



## iceman2494 (May 9, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Why isn’t this working. Switched from WiFi to LTE about twelve times. Have two nice pics damnit


Did that to me last night .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 9, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> The only way to tailor it to your plant is to dilute it and amend with another source of nutrition. What's in the MC? What do you add? How much? How much do you dilute the MC? That's what I mean...
> 
> 1 part is simple if it's the right concentration and nutrition needs of your plant, but what if you have plantssss lol. They all eat different.


Been doing some chatting on AFN with some dudes that use it with coco DTW exclusively and I ran my dosage too high. 4grams max during veg and then once flower happens they back off to 3 grams and beginning adding in the Flower nutes. 

Here’s a schedule these guys swear by. I’ll be running it with my next auto run. I’m determined to get the MC feed schedule/autos/ cocoDTW figured out so I can use it. Coco DTW is expensive as fuck.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 9, 2019)

I’ll give you what I have left if u want it .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 9, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Been doing some chatting on AFN with some dudes that use it with coco DTW exclusively and I ran my dosage too high. 4grams max during veg and then once flower happens they back off to 3 grams and beginning adding in the Flower nutes.
> 
> Here’s a schedule these guys swear by. I’ll be running it with my next auto run. I’m determined to get the MC feed schedule/autos/ cocoDTW figured out so I can use it. Coco DTW is expensive as fuck.
> 
> ...


That sounds about right. 

Hope you get it figured out. I use all organic materials from the farm, so it's not too bad for me since I have to feed them anyway. Fair trade.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 9, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Big Steve you’re the man!!!
> 
> Guys I have all your fuckin packages sitting right here. After work it’s 530-6, post office closed, gotta cook when I get home or lord knows no one else will.... just I’m crazy busy until fridays.
> To make up for the delay though. I’ll get tracking on all of them and send you all the numbers
> ...


Wait what?!? Lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 9, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That sounds about right.
> 
> Hope you get it figured out. I use all organic materials from the farm, so it's not too bad for me since I have to feed them anyway. Fair trade.


Yeah man if I was homesteading or farming I’d be running all Organic.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 9, 2019)

Need to find a sweet zone for that floranova series with cal mag,mammoth p, silica blast and gff. And when should I change my res ?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll give you what I have left if u want it .


I won’t say no to free shit lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 9, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I won’t say no to free shit lol.


Trust me I won’t be using .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Need to find a sweet zone for that floranova series with cal mag,mammoth p, silica blast and gff. And when should I change my res ?


I wouldn’t change that reservoir out until it’s time to add you base veg nutes. That’s what I’m doing anyway.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 9, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I won’t say no to free shit lol.


Quoted for the truth.

Got way too many seeds thanks to nice people. Fucking stoked to be able to give back. One day I’ll be gone. You know. Nothing lasts forever. But I have a couple “strains” that’d tickle me pink to see someone reverse and work with them.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 9, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yeah man if I was homesteading or farming I’d be running all Organic.


Even if you have farms around, try to source out some manure. Rabbit shit is the best all around in my opinion. If you eat eggs and drink coffee, you have grounds and shells. Extra 5 gallon bucket? Start composting. Storage tub? Worm farm. 

So many ways you can go organic and not pay for nutes.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Need to find a sweet zone for that floranova series with cal mag,mammoth p, silica blast and gff. And when should I change my res ?


Did you get flora nova or the trio? The trio doesn't need calmag. 

When it's used up. Your ppm will tell you when.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 9, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Quoted for the truth.
> 
> Got way too many seeds thanks to nice people. Fucking stoked to be able to give back. One day I’ll be gone. You know. Nothing lasts forever. But I have a couple “strains” that’d tickle me pink to see someone reverse and work with them.


What strains?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 9, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Did you get flora nova or the trio? The trio doesn't need calmag.
> 
> When it's used up. Your ppm will tell you when.


The 3 series .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> The 3 series .


Yea, the pink, green, and purple.

They have calcium and magnesium.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 9, 2019)

Didn’t know this . Idk where to start on how much and so forth . Charts are all bs imo .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 9, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Surprise! Not a BH seed - but i took the dive into DWC to join you guys.
> 
> View attachment 4330498


Yay!! I can start another run in about 4-5 weeks  all photo periods this time I think

Got my RH under control in less than 30 mins today. This dehumidifier is UNREAL lol

 

60 and still dropping

@Smokexbreak


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Didn’t know this . Idk where to start on how much and so forth . Charts are all bs imo .


I start them at 1ml per gallon of each and then work up.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 9, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> What strains?


I have my Moab’s nugs. Stressed that fucker to the point of making two plants seed heavy. Some of the pollen got on my sour stomper x fantasmo express. So I made deez nugs x sour stomper x fantasmo express all Mephisto. That’s my “Moab’s strain”

Then I have the 3rd monkey. White widow xxl Dinafem x Moabs deez nugs straight pollen to these plants. I reversed deez nugs using colloidal silver solutions and isolated it and collected the pollen then pollinated a handful of plants seeking some seeds. So far I’ve found that 3rd monkey strain seeds. WwxxlxDn and I also have Iceman strain. It’s Fastbuds Green Crack x Moab’s deez nugs. And honestly the Green Crack is in my top 5 quality ever plants in terms of bag appeal and smells. Strength im unsure on. Have a fat joint behind my ear. About to grill some dee oh double g’s and drink a few beers with my boss from work the. Will spark it up. Smoke report to come. Bitch is as fat as my pinky (although that’s not saying too much.....)


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 9, 2019)

Just had a badass soccer match in the kitchen with the kids. Dominated lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 9, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Just had a badass soccer match in the kitchen with the kids. Dominated lol.


You don’t gotta lie .. you cheated .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 9, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Yay!! I can start another run in about 4-5 weeks  all photo periods this time I think
> 
> Got my RH under control in less than 30 mins today. This dehumidifier is UNREAL lol
> 
> ...


Is this in the new basement.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 9, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I have my Moab’s nugs. Stressed that fucker to the point of making two plants seed heavy. Some of the pollen got on my sour stomper x fantasmo express. So I made deez nugs x sour stomper x fantasmo express all Mephisto. That’s my “Moab’s strain”
> 
> Then I have the 3rd monkey. White widow xxl Dinafem x Moabs deez nugs straight pollen to these plants. I reversed deez nugs using colloidal silver solutions and isolated it and collected the pollen then pollinated a handful of plants seeking some seeds. So far I’ve found that 3rd monkey strain seeds. WwxxlxDn and I also have Iceman strain. It’s Fastbuds Green Crack x Moab’s deez nugs. And honestly the Green Crack is in my top 5 quality ever plants in terms of bag appeal and smells. Strength im unsure on. Have a fat joint behind my ear. About to grill some dee oh double g’s and drink a few beers with my boss from work the. Will spark it up. Smoke report to come. Bitch is as fat as my pinky (although that’s not saying too much.....)


Shit your set on seeds . I’m due time I think a bubble clonner is in order for these ethos strains .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> You don’t gotta lie .. you cheated .


It was 3 on 2, and only one of us could kick lol. My oldest boy started talking shit and getting personal (attaboy), so he had to feel the heat! 

Haha, gotta love bong rips and bored kids. Suddenly everything is interesting lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 9, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It was 3 on 2, and only one of us could kick lol. My oldest boy started talking shit and getting personal (attaboy), so he had to feel the heat!
> 
> Haha, gotta love bong rips and bored kids. Suddenly everything is interesting lol.


Hell I think weed should be a staple in homes with kids . Couple tokes and your patience lvl is at a lvl all time high .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Hell I think weed should be a staple in homes with kids . Couple tokes and your patience lvl is at a lvl all time high .


Amen to that!


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Is this in the new basement.


Yes sir! Building a large enclosure and painting the walls white. There will be at least 6-8 QB96’s in there. WITH far red and UV possibly. Def far red for 15 min before and 15 min after lights off.



Learned enough about the subject and I see or grow saying that’s one of the only things we can do to make things better with these QB 96’s LOL

Always RDWC from here on out. Without question 

Really glad I’ve had all of you guys to learn from this past year


----------



## iceman2494 (May 9, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Yes sir! Building a large enclosure and painting the walls white. There will be at least 6-8 QB96’s in there. WITH far red and UV possibly. Def far red for 15 min before and 15 min after lights off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell, I think it was you that convinced us to go dwc. Couldn’t be happier . Amazing how you can watch the roots grow . Don’t know if the rapid start worked or a plant being a plant . Way faster root grow than yesterday . I bet your set up is gonna be wicked good . Add in a lot of really good growers on this thread . We are in good shape .


----------



## schmebulock (May 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Hell, I think it was you that convinced us to go dwc. Couldn’t be happier . Amazing how you can watch the roots grow . Don’t know if the rapid start worked or a plant being a plant . Way faster root grow than yesterday . I bet your set up is gonna be wicked good . Add in a lot of really good growers on this thread . We are in good shape .


How much rapidstart you guys using? I have a bottle wasting space on me.


----------



## schmebulock (May 9, 2019)

Day 19,

3x Forum Stomper in coco d2w
1x creme de la chem in DWC

Original 8"


New 3" @Or_Gro
 
 
 


Forum Stompers:


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Trust me I won’t be using .


Ill take it lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Yes sir! Building a large enclosure and painting the walls white. There will be at least 6-8 QB96’s in there. WITH far red and UV possibly. Def far red for 15 min before and 15 min after lights off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you get far red, run it for full lightson. 96s have red and deep red, adding the far red with these drives the emerson effect, which boosts photosynthesis.

Then run the far red by itself for the first 5-15 mins of lightsout to drive the initiator effect, which puts the plant in “sleep” mode instantaneously, rather than two hours after lightsout. I let them sleep for 12 hours, you can switch to 13.5 on/10.5 off to speed up harvest date.

After this, CO2 is the next step to increase photosynthesis.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Day 19,
> 
> 3x Forum Stomper in coco d2w
> 1x creme de la chem in DWC
> ...


Good job man!


----------



## schmebulock (May 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Good job man!


Thanks for the advice, bud 
It made a lot of sense and I didn't want to wait any longer. Grabbed the stuff after work and put it together.

Theres a bushy root in the bottom of the cup, wouldnt go through.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Thanks for the advice, bud
> It made a lot of sense and I didn't want to wait any longer. Grabbed the stuff after work and put it together.
> 
> Theres a bushy root in the bottom of the cup, wouldnt go through.


No prob dude, they wanna live to make babies....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 9, 2019)

A little trichporn fo ya...Jack Herer (pre-flushing), Trainwreck (flower nutes), Original Glue (flushing), Green Crack (flushing)

96 + fr
   

8x288 + 4x35 + fr


----------



## schmebulock (May 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> A little trichporn fo ya...Jack Herer (pre-flushing), Trainwreck (flower nutes), Original Glue (flushing), Green Crack (flushing)
> 
> 96 + fr
> View attachment 4330761 View attachment 4330762 View attachment 4330763 View attachment 4330764
> ...


So fast forward here OG, what will all this flower do? Go straight to live Rosen?

Btw they all look fantastic. Looks like 96 buds are bigger


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 9, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Yay!! I can start another run in about 4-5 weeks  all photo periods this time I think
> 
> Got my RH under control in less than 30 mins today. This dehumidifier is UNREAL lol
> 
> ...


Dope!!! That’ll be really helpful!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 9, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I have my Moab’s nugs. Stressed that fucker to the point of making two plants seed heavy. Some of the pollen got on my sour stomper x fantasmo express. So I made deez nugs x sour stomper x fantasmo express all Mephisto. That’s my “Moab’s strain”
> 
> Then I have the 3rd monkey. White widow xxl Dinafem x Moabs deez nugs straight pollen to these plants. I reversed deez nugs using colloidal silver solutions and isolated it and collected the pollen then pollinated a handful of plants seeking some seeds. So far I’ve found that 3rd monkey strain seeds. WwxxlxDn and I also have Iceman strain. It’s Fastbuds Green Crack x Moab’s deez nugs. And honestly the Green Crack is in my top 5 quality ever plants in terms of bag appeal and smells. Strength im unsure on. Have a fat joint behind my ear. About to grill some dee oh double g’s and drink a few beers with my boss from work the. Will spark it up. Smoke report to come. Bitch is as fat as my pinky (although that’s not saying too much.....)


Is that what you’re sending?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 9, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> A little trichporn fo ya...Jack Herer (pre-flushing), Trainwreck (flower nutes), Original Glue (flushing), Green Crack (flushing)
> 
> 96 + fr
> View attachment 4330761 View attachment 4330762 View attachment 4330763 View attachment 4330764
> ...


Man you do good work bro!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 9, 2019)

@Or_Gro 

So my reservoir looked like this at 9pm

6.0 PH
0 EC/PPM
77 degrees Fahrenheit 

Sounds like the seedling ate up the rapid start. 

Also, what’s the highest my water temps can be again? I know 68 is the lowest...
My h2o temps are going to Be my struggle besides ice bottles what can I buy to keep temps down? I believe it’s called a chiller but idk what the fuck I’m looking for.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 10, 2019)

Hey @Or_Gro 

Could you show me how you hung your 96s? Im trying to do a similar setup if not straight copy your idea. You use fishing lesders dont you? Im wanting to hang my 4x 96s all seperately with just leaders but I am nervous about how to ensure the wires arent pulled out at any point. If you have any ideas, please share. Thanks!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Is that what you’re sending?


No. 

Well yes. But not exactly. You’ll have a handful of those Incase I die.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 10, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> If you get far red, run it for full lightson. 96s have red and deep red, adding the far red with these drives the emerson effect, which boosts photosynthesis.
> 
> Then run the far red by itself for the first 5-15 mins of lightsout to drive the initiator effect, which puts the plant in “sleep” mode instantaneously, rather than two hours after lightsout. I let them sleep for 12 hours, you can switch to 13.5 on/10.5 off to speed up harvest date.
> 
> After this, CO2 is the next step to increase photosynthesis.


Whooo.... *bites lip*.... c02 is just too much right now lol

Maybe one day. I’m just pretty excited to be able to utilize my own space the way that I want to without too much fear Of folks finding it.

I think I’m definitely going to get some of this set up as I build my new room 

This is super fucking exciting like I’m gonna go get some Goodwood good screws at me to get some sound dampening material the whole 9 yards man 

And that basement stays super super cool down there so hello tight nuggets goodbye 80+ degrees temperatures in the tent 

I will make it a point to not breach 78F this next run


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

I used 10-15 drops each of rapid start.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> So fast forward here OG, what will all this flower do? Go straight to live Rosen?
> 
> Btw they all look fantastic. Looks like 96 buds are bigger


Thanks man!

Most of it: bubble hash -> rosin; won’t technicaly be live rosin cuz i have to dry then weigh for smackdown results before freezing...won’t cure, tho....

Imo, 96s are bigger, but there seem to be more buds on the 288s...

So, we’ll see....

Btw, i didn’t choose today’s buds based on their size, but based on my ability to get a reasonably good shot of their trichage...

I’m also running two of these 4’ Arcadia 25% in each 4x4:
 

They increase the % thc in the trichs...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Man you do good work bro!


Thanks man!...good equipment, dialed in; and a human to check and adjust, daily...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @Or_Gro
> 
> So my reservoir looked like this at 9pm
> 
> ...


The sweetspot for water temp is 68-72....below this, it holds more oxygen (good thing), but slows down metabolism...above this, oxygen availability drops and conditions for microbeasties improve...

Chillers work great, but are best for rwdc...i am fortunate that my floor is cold, so i haven’t even opened the box mine came in 3 years ago... @Steakbomb uses one, hopefully he’ll respond.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 10, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Most of it: bubble hash -> rosin; won’t technicaly be live rosin cuz i have to dry then weigh for smackdown results before freezing...won’t cure, tho....
> 
> ...


Nice buds.

From the pics, looks like the 288s are making denser buds. I like the structure of the 288s over the 96s too. 

Either way, good looking all around.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 10, 2019)

Anyone know why my GSC is turning lightish yellow bear her bud sites?

RH is 60
Temp 79F
PH 6.1
PPM 700

Res is full of MegaCrop and hydrogaurd and Canna Pk with a bunch of mammoth P and Myco Chum (to feed the mycorrhizae sample I threw in her res) it will actually feed the mammoth P as well so it’s mutually beneficial across the board for me to add food for my microbes  

They seem to be loving it! She grows so vigorously and she is flowering hard now but there is just this lack of green color centralized towards the center of the bud sites :/ 

 

This couldn’t be a calcium magnesium thing could it? I don’t think she’s starving 700 ppm is pretty high for another flower I mean I suppose I could bump the PPM up to 1000 and see what happens but I don’t feel like I need to do that I guess I don’t know someone tell me what to do LOL


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Hey @Or_Gro
> 
> Could you show me how you hung your 96s? Im trying to do a similar setup if not straight copy your idea. You use fishing lesders dont you? Im wanting to hang my 4x 96s all seperately with just leaders but I am nervous about how to ensure the wires arent pulled out at any point. If you have any ideas, please share. Thanks!


I did start out hanging them by fishing leaders, but spent a lot of time trying to balance them....i gave up on this, tho others seem to like the leaders...

I now use two designs, both based on using 4 self-tapping screws, 1” angle aluminum, a hacksaw, a drill, and a screwdriver.

The first, puts all the lights in my 4x4 on the same level, and i use 2” styrofoam layers under my buckets to set the tops even under the lights:

 
Basically a square frame at the walls, with pairs of cross bars to hold a pair of lights. I only have a single screw in each of the corners of the square frame; the cross bars and lights are not screwed into anything, so i can move the cross bars and lights anyyime without any work. I use blue painter’s tape at each end of the cross bars to hold them at the proper distance so lights wont fall thru. I use clamps in the tent’s corner posts to rest the square frame on to level them; i also drilled a single hole at each one’s midpoint of each side of the square frame, to attach a pulley as my insurance policy for frame not falling if a clamp comes loose....takes more time to describe than to build.

The second design essentislly is two cross bars with ends, a screw in each corner, hung by wires attached to pulleys:

 

Again, i just put the lights on them (not screwed in) so i can position lights where i want them. The ones above are for 2 lights, but you could make a smaller frame, for each individual light.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Nice buds.
> 
> From the pics, looks like the 288s are making denser buds. I like the structure of the 288s over the 96s too.
> 
> Either way, good looking all around.


Thanks man!

These pics were about the trichs not buds, so the buds are not really shown in a way that makes them comparable or representative. 

There are differences in bud size and quantity, not really shape or hardness. (I just got a durometer, hoping to start quantifying bud hardness, which is amazing). 

Imo, you can’t go wrong with either type light. But, I think that the 96s will kick the shit out of the 288s in veg, tho i haven’t done a side-by-side in veg yet....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Anyone know why my GSC is turning lightish yellow bear her bud sites?
> 
> RH is 60
> Temp 79F
> ...


The budsites are where almost all the growth is occuring atm...new growth starts out yellowish and eventually greens up...my guess is you’re golden...wait a few days see if you they green, or whiten up (with pistils)...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 10, 2019)

Found this far red Initiator for 30 some bucks. Comes with everything except wire I think. 

https://www.amazon.com/Far-Red-LED-Initiator-Puck/dp/B073X5XSKB/ref=mp_s_a_1_17?keywords=quantum+board&qid=1557491022&s=gateway&sr=8-17


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 10, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I did start out hanging them by fishing leaders, but spent a lot of time trying to balance them....i gave up on this, tho others seem to like the leaders...
> 
> I now use two designs, both based on using 4 self-tapping screws, 1” angle aluminum, a hacksaw, a drill, and a screwdriver.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I am rocking similar frames to yours myself. Im gonna try the leaders and see how they work for me!


----------



## schmebulock (May 10, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Found this far red Initiator for 30 some bucks. Comes with everything except wire I think.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Far-Red-LED-Initiator-Puck/dp/B073X5XSKB/ref=mp_s_a_1_17?keywords=quantum+board&qid=1557491022&s=gateway&sr=8-17



Comes with 12V adapter, does not require a separate heatsink


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 10, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> These pics were about the trichs not buds, so the buds are not really shown in a way that makes them comparable or representative.
> 
> ...


I'm fresh into the QB world, but it's cool to see the difference.

Never even knew they made a durometer. I'm curious to see how that works when you test. Cool, cool.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Found this far red Initiator for 30 some bucks. Comes with everything except wire I think.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Far-Red-LED-Initiator-Puck/dp/B073X5XSKB/ref=mp_s_a_1_17?keywords=quantum+board&qid=1557491022&s=gateway&sr=8-17


Go to rapid led’s site, for more info....called gromau puck...

I use one per 96....they work, but i prefer a strip or bar format for better spread...hlg makes strips (new product) that are very reasonably priced...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 10, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Anyone know why my GSC is turning lightish yellow bear her bud sites?
> 
> RH is 60
> Temp 79F
> ...


700 or 500 scale for ppm? 

RO water?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm fresh into the QB world, but it's cool to see the difference.
> 
> Never even knew they made a durometer. I'm curious to see how that works when you test. Cool, cool.


Durometers used for checking hardness of materials, from gels to tires to metals...thought i’d see how well works for bud...these white leds make super f#ckin hard buds if you let them fully ripen....want to figure out a way to quantify, so that hps and white led bud hardness can be compared....hardness is always the last remaining challenge made by hps bigots...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> 700 or 500 scale for ppm?
> 
> RO water?


700 scale is “ppm”, 500 scale is “tds”...agree, should always be clear which one....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 10, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> 700 scale is “ppm”, 500 scale is “tds”


I know that, but does Clyde? 

Some of the cheap meters on Amazon are labeled ppm but still run on the 500/TDS.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I know that, but does Clyde?
> 
> Some of the cheap meters on Amazon are labeled ppm but still run on the 500/TDS.


See rest of my post...

I know my posting style is different...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 10, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Durometers used for checking hardness of materials, from gels to tires to metals...thought i’d see how well works for bud...these white leds make super f#ckin hard buds if you let them fully ripen....want to figure out a way to quantify, so that hps and white led bud hardness can be compared....hardness is always the last remaining challenge made by hps bigots...


Except in summer when the temps cause loose buds lol. The heat was my main reason for moving to QBs. The HPS still has a place in my heart though.


----------



## schmebulock (May 10, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> 700 scale is “ppm”, 500 scale is “tds”...agree, should always be clear which one....


you've confused me on this one.. i thought tds is totally dissolved solids and the measurement for it is parts per million or ppm

that's like saying i'm measuring volume of a container and my measurement is in cubic inches.

so what do you mean by this sentence?



Or_Gro said:


> 700 scale is “ppm”, 500 scale is “tds”...agree, should always be clear which one....


but tds is ppm


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Except in summer when the temps cause loose buds lol. The heat was my main reason for moving to QBs. The HPS still has a place in my heart though.


I did mh & hps over 30yrs ago, back thrn only real indoor choice for beating sun-grown bud....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> you've confused me on this one.. i thought tds is totally dissolved solids and the measurement for it is parts per million or ppm
> 
> that's like saying i'm measuring volume of a container and my measurement is in cubic inches.
> 
> ...


When people refer to tds, they are using 500 scale....yes it’s still measured in ppm... the ppm we refer to all the time is the ppm measured on 700 scale...


----------



## schmebulock (May 10, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> When people refer to tds, they are using 500 scale....


don't mind me - educating myself here https://www.gyostuff.com/What_PPM_Scale_To_Use.html


----------



## schmebulock (May 10, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> When people refer to tds, they are using 500 scale....yes it’s still measured in ppm... the ppm we refer to all the time is the ppm measured on 700 scale...


didn't realize europeans had a 700 scale, 500 was all i was aware of.

but this is useful information:


Manufacturer Scale
Advanced Nutrients 700 scale
Botanicare 700 scale
CES/Cutting Edge Solutions 500 scale
Dutch Master 500 scale
Dyna-Gro 500 scale
FoxFarm 700 scale using dechlorinated tap water
General Hydroponics 500 scale using reverse osmosis water
General Organics 500 scale using reverse osmosis water
House & Garden 700 scale
Humboldt Nutrients 500 scale
Hydro Organics/Earth Juice 500 scale
Nectar for the Gods 700 scale
Rock Nutrients 700 scale
Roots Organics 500 scale
Rx Green Solutions 500 scale using distilled water
Soul 500 scale
Technaflora 500 scale


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 10, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I did mh & hps over 30yrs ago, back thrn only real indoor choice for beating sun-grown bud....


I don't think anything beats sun grown bud, but HIDs do a good job lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 10, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> didn't realize europeans had a 700 scale, 500 was all i was aware of.
> 
> but this is useful information:
> 
> ...


That's why a lot of growers switch to EC. No scale to mess with, no conversions.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

Lost on the ppm meter . I got a cheapy off of amazon . Not ideal I know .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lost on the ppm meter . I got a cheapy off of amazon . Not ideal I know .


That's what I use. Just buy a new one every year.

Does it say TDS in it or in the manual?


----------



## schmebulock (May 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lost on the ppm meter . I got a cheapy off of amazon . Not ideal I know .


just make sure you don't use the ppm meter as a mixing stick - the cheaper ones aren't water tight and the internal guts will die from water.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't think anything beats sun grown bud, but HIDs do a good job lol.


I totally disagree, but i live in oregon, where rain starts way before bud can fully ripen outside of a greenhouse...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

I gotta check when I get home . Not sure if it says tds .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's why a lot of growers switch to EC. No scale to mess with, no conversions.


Most meters read it as ec then convert to ppm....and then neglect to mention differences in scale...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 10, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I totally disagree, but i live in oregon, where rain starts way before bud can fully ripen outside of a greenhouse...


I'm on the other coast. I don't like greenhouse growing honestly, but I don't run CO2. Heard something about UB/UV being blocked in a greenhouse, any truth to that?

My outdoor runs, even in buckets, always smoke my indoor runs... But you have to have the weather to make it ALL the way, I agree.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm on the other coast. I don't like greenhouse growing honestly, but I don't run CO2. Heard something about UB/UV being blocked in a greenhouse, any truth to that?
> 
> My outdoor runs, even in buckets, always smoke my indoor runs... But you have to have the weather to make it ALL the way, I agree.


Some of the glazings and coatings they use on greenhouses can block uv...so depends...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 10, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Most meters read it as ec then convert to ppm....and then neglect to mention differences in scale...


Didn't know that.



Or_Gro said:


> Dome of the glazings and coatings they use on greenhouses can block uv...so depends...


Makes sense.


----------



## schmebulock (May 10, 2019)

yeah certain glass also blocks UV - used in greenhouses


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 10, 2019)

Anyone know why my GSC is turning lightish yellow bear her bud sites?

RH is 60
Temp 79F
PH 6.1
PPM 700

Res is full of MegaCrop and hydrogaurd and Canna Pk with a bunch of mammoth P and Myco Chum (to feed the mycorrhizae sample I threw in her res) it will actually feed the mammoth P as well so it’s mutually beneficial across the board for me to add food for my microbes  

They seem to be loving it! She grows so vigorously and she is flowering hard now but there is just this lack of green color centralized towards the center of the bud sites :/


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Anyone know why my GSC is turning lightish yellow bear her bud sites?
> 
> RH is 60
> Temp 79F
> ...


Didn’t you just post this?


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 10, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> These pics were about the trichs not buds, so the buds are not really shown in a way that makes them comparable or representative.
> 
> ...


I know that my 96 is performed incredibly during veg with my auto flowers

I think the 96 has better penetration then the 288 if I had to guess


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Didn’t you just post this?


Yeah I didn’t mean to my phone refreshed and at the same time I accidentally hit post somehow sorry bout that guys


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 10, 2019)

Anyone have any feedback on my issue?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I know that my 96 is performed incredibly during veg with my auto flowers
> 
> I think the 96 has better penetration then the 288 if I had to guess


Big blue spike for limiting internode length, big,big red 620 & 660nm for big photosynthesis


----------



## Steakbomb (May 10, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> The sweetspot for water temp is 68-72....below this, it holds more oxygen (good thing), but slows down metabolism...above this, oxygen availability drops and conditions for microbeasties improve...
> 
> Chillers work great, but are best for rwdc...i am fortunate that my floor is cold, so i haven’t even opened the box mine came in 3 years ago... @Steakbomb uses one, hopefully he’ll respond.


We chatted on this over on the city a bit.

I love the chiller for the summer months - but I will say it is CRITICAL that you put it outside your grow space. Whatever heat it pulls out of your reservoir it will dump into the air. If that air is in your tent you are gonna have a warm tent!

For my starter rig (6gal) I use a chill solutions cxsc-1 - still about $200 but that's half the price of a big chiller.

I have a 1/10hp chiller from AquaEuro on my cab rig. I set it to 65° and it keeps things between 64-66.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Anyone have any feedback on my issue?


See my post?


----------



## Steakbomb (May 10, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> We chatted on this over on the city a bit.
> 
> I love the chiller for the summer months - but I will say it is CRITICAL that you put it outside your grow space. Whatever heat it pulls out of your reservoir it will dump into the air. If that air is in your tent you are gonna have a warm tent!
> 
> ...


You could also look into chiller probes if you wanted to go the electronic route - but those (due to the design) would HAVE to dump heat to the tent.

Frozen water bottles plus insulating the buckets should do the trick pretty well for a straight dwc rig.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

My seedling temp and humidity control system:



Incandescent bulb for raising leaf surface temps to 70-80f...


I use ir temp gun to measure leaf surface temp...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Except in summer when the temps cause loose buds lol. The heat was my main reason for moving to QBs. The HPS still has a place in my heart though.


Me too. I miss my HPS. Don’t miss the 500 a month power bill though.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 10, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> My seedling temp and humidity control system:
> 
> View attachment 4330980
> 
> ...


Nice I like that a lot. My tent gets a little cold with these QBs when I have the air on


----------



## schmebulock (May 10, 2019)

@Or_Gro so that southern AG stuff - works for you guys? 1ml per gallon?

@everyone else - what are your guys' thoughts on recharge in dwc? Apparently the instructions say it can do DWC.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 10, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> No.
> 
> Well yes. But not exactly. You’ll have a handful of those Incase I die.


I’m so confused


----------



## Moabfighter (May 10, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @Or_Gro so that southern AG stuff - works for you guys? 1ml per gallon?
> 
> @everyone else - what are your guys' thoughts on recharge in dwc? Apparently the instructions say it can do DWC.


I’m not or gro but he and others swear that southern ag stuff is the bees knees for the value and what it does. 

No idea what this recharge talk is.


----------



## schmebulock (May 10, 2019)

Built a schedule for this DWC bucket:

Ignore Recharge in vegetation weeks - just haven't removed it from the list until i can figure out if it's gonna help.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m so confused


Me too. Just BOLO for some beans lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 10, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Me too. Just BOLO for some beans lol


Lol okay you too! They got that key hole deal figured out earlier this week


----------



## Moabfighter (May 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Lol okay you too! They got that key hole deal figured out earlier this week


I’d like to trade you some killa E hoes for some killa E hoes but didn’t wanna ask lol


----------



## Moabfighter (May 10, 2019)

@Soil2Coco did you receive your BH buddy you doing okay?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 10, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’d like to trade you some killa E hoes for some killa E hoes but didn’t wanna ask lol


I’d Be down on the ones I’ve got to pop. 
Pillow factory, purple majik, and mandarine zkittles. However the mandarine zkittles are Rega I haven’t popped any yet I’d Be willing to come off half the pack at most though. They come in 12 or 10 packs I can’t remember. But the other 2 I'd come off 2 of each.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 10, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> @Soil2Coco did you receive your BH buddy you doing okay?


Haven’t seen him on here in a bit was talking to him on GC yesterday and they were germinating earlier this week.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Built a schedule for this DWC bucket:
> 
> Ignore Recharge in vegetation weeks - just haven't removed it from the list until i can figure out if it's gonna help.
> 
> View attachment 4331005 View attachment 4331006


Third monkey said if you use the flora trio you wouldn’t have to use cal mag ?


----------



## schmebulock (May 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Third monkey said if you use the flora trio you wouldn’t have to use cal mag ?


at the start, but directly from GH - they recommend adding in calmag after week 3:

Here's full schedule from GH. At week 3 they recommend you start feeding full strength cal mag (5ml / gal) but i do everything at half strength.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @Or_Gro so that southern AG stuff - works for you guys? 1ml per gallon?
> 
> @everyone else - what are your guys' thoughts on recharge in dwc? Apparently the instructions say it can do DWC.


Yes


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> at the start, but directly from GH - they recommend adding in calmag after week 3:
> 
> Here's full schedule from GH. At week 3 they recommend you start feeding full strength cal mag (5ml / gal) but i do everything at half strength.
> 
> View attachment 4331039


5 ml a gal seems heavy .


----------



## schmebulock (May 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> 5 l a gal seems heavy .


that's just the normal recommended dosage for calmag - 1 teaspoon per gallon - which is 5 ml


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 10, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Built a schedule for this DWC bucket:
> 
> Ignore Recharge in vegetation weeks - just haven't removed it from the list until i can figure out if it's gonna help.
> 
> View attachment 4331005 View attachment 4331006


What website did you make this on?


----------



## schmebulock (May 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> What website did you make this on?


it's part of my grow journal - grow buddy

https://www.growbuddy.com/download-free-marijuana-grow-app/


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 10, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> See my post?


I guess I missed it I’ll look back again


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 10, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> The budsites are where almost all the growth is occuring atm...new growth starts out yellowish and eventually greens up...my guess is you’re golden...wait a few days see if you they green, or whiten up (with pistils)...


I see it now, cool. She seems healthy, just growing fast maybe? Just new to see this color

It’s like an autumn yellow lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Third monkey said if you use the flora trio you wouldn’t have to use cal mag ?


I said they have calcium and magnesium in there, just so you don't overkill it. If it starts wanting calcium, especially with QBs, then you'll have to add.

You don't want a lockout from too much of anything.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I see it now, cool. She seems healthy, just growing fast maybe? Just new to see this color
> 
> It’s like an autumn yellow lol


Wait another day or two...then decide whether to panic...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I said they have calcium and magnesium in there, just so you don't overkill it. If it starts wanting calcium, especially with QBs, then you'll have to add.
> 
> You don't want a lockout from too much of anything.


I bought some cal magic with it .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I bought some cal magic with it .


It's good to have on hand but you shouldn't need it for a bit, unless you get aggressive feeders. Just remember it has both if you have to add some. A little goes a long way.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

So when I start nutes what ppm am I aiming for ? See the feed chart up above says 1 ml a gal . Seems kinda high then again I never used.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So when I start nutes what ppm am I aiming for ? See the feed chart up above says 1 ml a gal . Seems kinda high then again I never used.


The one that was posted says 2.5ml, or 1/4tsp.

I start lower than that at 1ml and go up from there. They want 350ppm, I start at around 200, but I use well water at around 20-30ppm after filter. 1ml of each gets me close to 200. You'll have to try a batch of 1ml to a gallon and see what the ppm comes out to.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 10, 2019)

New DWC totes!!! $9 each. 18 gallon light proof blue. Rigid structure 

Should help my vacation situation out a lot as far as me leaving for six days 
 

Got an extra air pump too Incase the extra 24 gallons total might require it?
 

Why not?


----------



## schmebulock (May 10, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> New DWC totes!!! $9 each. 18 gallon light proof blue. Rigid structure
> 
> Should help my vacation situation out a lot as far as me leaving for six days
> View attachment 4331113
> ...


Yeah it's not uncommon to see multiple airstones in a single res if they are smaller 2x2 like yours 

I just bought a couple 2x4s and those dont need help haha


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 10, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Yeah it's not uncommon to see multiple airstones in a single res if they are smaller 2x2 like yours
> 
> I just bought a couple 2x4s and those dont need help haha


 Yeah I just bought a small two outlet air pump because I didn’t exactly NEED it I wouldn’t say but I’m sure it’s going to help a little

Fixing to cut the holes for the net pots and mix up their first 18 gallon batch of nutes!! 

Even bought 2.2lbs of MaxiBloom to last me for a couple weeks maybe lol

Def gunna use a TON of hydrogaurd I bet


----------



## schmebulock (May 10, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Yeah I just bought a small two outlet air pump because I didn’t exactly NEED it I wouldn’t say but I’m sure it’s going to help a little
> 
> Fixing to cut the holes for the net pots and mix up their first 18 gallon batch of nutes!!
> 
> ...


I remember reading somewhere, was it here? I dont remember lmao... but people were losing taproots and shit from aggressive bubbleh - so dont swing too far the other way.

Hows the house btw?!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> The one that was posted says 2.5ml, or 1/4tsp.
> 
> I start lower than that at 1ml and go up from there. They want 350ppm, I start at around 200, but I use well water at around 20-30ppm after filter. 1ml of each gets me close to 200. You'll have to try a batch of 1ml to a gallon and see what the ppm comes out to.


I will have to fiddle with it . My one bucket with just hydro guard is reading in to 200 ppm range and my other bucket is in the 150s


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> I remember reading somewhere, was it here? I dont remember lmao... but people were losing taproots and shit from aggressive bubbleh - so dont swing too far the other way.
> 
> Hows the house btw?!


True story .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I will have to fiddle with it . My one bucket with just hydro guard is reading in to 200 ppm range and my other bucket is in the 150s


200 would be just your nutes. Whatever your hydro guard is, it is. So, you'd be 400 overall, 200 nutes, 200 hydroguard.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> 200 would be just your nutes. Whatever your hydro guard is, it is. So, you'd be 400 overall, 200 nutes, 200 hydroguard.


That’s what I was figuring been a long day ..


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s what I was figuring been a long day ..


Gonna be a long night too. It's Friday!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Gonna be a long night too. It's Friday!


Meh I work on weekends. But did finally get my bong I ordered a while back . Good to get things that you forgot about .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 10, 2019)

Damn Moab’s strain deez nugs x sour stomper x fantasmo express. Gal is growing dabs. Click and zoom


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Meh I work on weekends. But did finally get my bong I ordered a while back . Good to get things that you forgot about .


Work never stops, gotta live a little brother. 

Big bong?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 10, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Damn Moab’s strain deez nugs x sour stomper x fantasmo express. Gal is growing dabs. Click and zoom
> 
> View attachment 4331218


That’s your plant perspiring lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 10, 2019)

Alright got some goodies on the way!

Also, the water bottles worked perfectly they got my reservoir to 68 degrees F.

Also, have another tent, two drivers, and some insulation tape for my tubs. 

 


Oh and @3rd Monkey those hempys are happy AF. 


Purple majik #1&#2
 
 

Pillow factory


----------



## Moabfighter (May 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s your plant perspiring lol.


Guttation?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 10, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Guttation?


Idk what that is....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Alright got some goodies on the way!
> 
> Also, the water bottles worked perfectly they got my reservoir to 68 degrees F.
> 
> ...


Yea, they look very happy. They are Ethos genetics too, right?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Idk what that is....


Different than but similar to transpiration/perspiration


----------



## Moabfighter (May 10, 2019)

All look awesome but that pillonfavtory is something special


----------



## Moabfighter (May 10, 2019)




----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 10, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 4331240
> View attachment 4331241


You got her licked now.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Work never stops, gotta live a little brother.
> 
> Big bong?


Little over a foot .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Little over a foot .


Hello yeah man I like it. Order you a banger that’ll fit that piece. Looks like you’d need 14mm male or 18mm male. Those honeycomb percs rip dabs really well. My favorite dab rig is a honeycomb double perc


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Little over a foot .


That's a sexy bitch. Better take her for a spin on this fine Friday lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You got her licked now.


Think so? I hope so.....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 10, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Think so? I hope so.....


Yea, those roots look very healthy, good bubbles, and good green. Stay with that and you're golden.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, those roots look very healthy, good bubbles, and good green. Stay with that and you're golden.


Haven’t gave her a damn thing except hydroguard and ph down @Smokexbreak @iceman2494 ....


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's a sexy bitch. Better take her for a spin on this fine Friday lol.


Surely am! Think my banger off my small rig fits .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Haven’t gave her a damn thing except hydroguard and ph down @Smokexbreak @iceman2494 ....


Only given mine same and rapid start . You got a good root ball . Mine just is a bunch of tiny string roots .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Surely am! Think my banger off my small rig fits .


What are you going to christen it with?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> What are you going to christen it with?


Sams crack to start so I can grill me up something to munch on . Then later some more sams crack or might try that Colorado cookies sprinkled with some keif on top .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Sams crack to start so I can grill me up something to munch on . Then later some more sams crack or might try that Colorado cookies sprinkled with some keif on top .


See, grillin and bongin... You said you had work lol. Sounds like a fucking party to me, YIKIPOWPOW!

Sticking it to the man.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> See, grillin and bongin... You said you had work lol. Sounds like a fucking party to me, YIKIPOWPOW!
> 
> Sticking it to the man.


Grill all the time , drink , smoke . I just cut myself off and drink at least 2 body armors before I go to sleep .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Grill all the time , drink , smoke . I just cut myself off and drink at least 2 body armors before I go to sleep .


Well, where I come from, we still call that a win lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Well, where I come from, we still call that a win lol.


Hell I do too ! Guess when I look at it , it’s not so bad .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Hell I do too ! Guess when I look at it , it’s not so bad .


Attaboy! Enjoy you're evening.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

Need to give that bong a test run . Need to up my patience. Thinking while I do these dwc . I might do a 1 gal pot with one last Mephisto auto . So 3 buckets and 1 pot . Think I can get away with that while the photos veg .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

I bought this plant for 1$ a couple weeks ago . Did some lst on it and turned into a bush .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 10, 2019)

Whatcha grilling Iceman


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

Pork chops . Amongst the excitement that I received the news a “long” box came.. I forgot the corn ...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

Would have been homemade Mac n cheese but my kids don’t eat it . It has to be the “shells” that come in the box .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

Some old lady commented on my garden . Said it’s beautiful but not as good as hers .. challenge excepted! Old bat doesn’t know what she’s messin with . Have enough of the go box to donate to my outside garden .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, they look very happy. They are Ethos genetics too, right?


Yes sir. I really like the pillow factory pheno. I may take some cuttings later on. It’s growing fast and thick.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 10, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Haven’t gave her a damn thing except hydroguard and ph down @Smokexbreak @iceman2494 ....


Same here and mine ate that rapid start up. I’m back to 0 ppm. lol I’ve left it to plain RO water and I’m about to put some hydroguard in not sure I had any in there since my ppm is 0 I'm assuming I didn’t


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

Whoops . Haven’t checked ppm . Reminds me of earlier convo of tds or ppm meter. And it’s a tds meter .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

Bh 130. has dropped a little . Sh 200 sis the same . Still think the bh seems yellowish green look .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yes sir. I really like the pillow factory pheno. I may take some cuttings later on. It’s growing fast and thick.


Keep the beans. Just do that........


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 10, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Keep the beans. Just do that........


More likely will do that. I generally get 2-3 runs per one bean.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

My bad .. new bong works wonders .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Little over a foot .


Irie man!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

Bs or true? I ripped a big ass bong with Michael Phillips . His bitch lungs couldn’t clear it? .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Pork chops . Amongst the excitement that I received the news a “long” box came.. I forgot the corn ...


How were they


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

If there’s no left overs . I’d say a victory!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

@Moabfighter what up ?


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 10, 2019)

Busy asss dayyyyyyy

DWC totes are done... jus gotta mix up 30 gallons of water lol. Aaaand find a way to lift white widow into her new home without her toppling over and snapping...

 

The totes came out great for a hack job lol

I’ll snap a pic once she’s up and in... if anyone has any ideas.. I’m all ears


----------



## iceman2494 (May 10, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Busy asss dayyyyyyy
> 
> DWC totes are done... jus gotta mix up 30 gallons of water lol. Aaaand find a way to lift white widow into her new home without her toppling over and snapping...
> 
> ...


Good problem to have. In some ways .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Good problem to have. In some ways .


Agreed... but man I miss the piece of mind of knowing she could support herself. 

I even gave her a little shot of silica

I will 100% grow this strain again. Super yielder 

But I guess if I had to pick one problem to have... it would be this one.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 10, 2019)

You guys like the royal blunts wet mango? The main flat wrap brand. 

It’s my favorite. Something about it and these warming up months have gone hand and hand since I was 13-14. 25 now. Love these wet mango.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 10, 2019)

Wait till you see the end result Clyde. The ww xxl is the kiefiest bud I’ve ever grown for sure. It’s white.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 10, 2019)

Man I can’t wait to smoke again. Lol


----------



## Moabfighter (May 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Man I can’t wait to smoke again. Lol


Bizarre to me what you’re doing man but I love it.

Kinda making me wanna start up the booms again. I’m not much for eating them. But they’re fun to grow.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 10, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Bizarre to me what you’re doing man but I love it.
> 
> Kinda making me wanna start up the booms again. I’m not much for eating them. But they’re fun to grow.


Hands down the hardest thing I’ve done in a long time besides get off the smack lol. Gotta really good job with great benefits hard to pass it up. Almost done though I’d say late July mid August I’ll be able to toke again. Can’t fucking wait.


----------



## schmebulock (May 10, 2019)

Lesson learned... dont put silicone around the netcup and not let it dry... what little silicone was exposed underneath had become pulverized in the air bubbles. Silicone bits on everything... I'm afraid this might kill her lol...

Anyways, fresh bucket, fresh nutes, loaded her back in, and away we go..


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 10, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Lesson learned... dont put silicone around the netcup and not let it dry... what little silicone was exposed underneath had become pulverized in the air bubbles. Silicone bits on everything... I'm afraid this might kill her lol...
> 
> Anyways, fresh bucket, fresh nutes, loaded her back in, and away we go..


Lol I didn’t see silicone in your feed chart earlier.


----------



## schmebulock (May 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Lol I didn’t see silicone in your feed chart earlier.


Good thing is I didnt need a ppm meter, I could see the bits with my eyes haha


----------



## schmebulock (May 10, 2019)

A few more bits sticking out tonight


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 10, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> A few more bits sticking out tonight
> 
> View attachment 4331421


Lol you may have gotten Lucky on the silicone


----------



## JonathanT (May 10, 2019)

I've been slacking on the training. I'll take a few clones off the Little Dragon and finish her mainline in a few days.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 10, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> I've been slacking on the training. I'll take a few clones off the Little Dragon and finish her mainline in a few days.
> View attachment 4331427 View attachment 4331428


Looking good!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 10, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Busy asss dayyyyyyy
> 
> DWC totes are done... jus gotta mix up 30 gallons of water lol. Aaaand find a way to lift white widow into her new home without her toppling over and snapping...
> 
> ...


Dude I’m confused on whether or not that bud structures just funky or foxtailing like a MOFO.


----------



## JonathanT (May 10, 2019)

Def foxtail. I imagine it's strain tho. That other stuff in my soil is dill. Eff mites


----------



## JonathanT (May 10, 2019)

Anyone else have houseplants in their room? I really badly want to find some variegated cannabis plants.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 11, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Dude I’m confused on whether or not that bud structures just funky or foxtailing like a MOFO.


 She is most certainly Fox tailing

I think it’s just part of her being an ex ex L strain I mean I’ve never quite seen a plant bulk up as fast as this one did

Check this one funky bud out! All my other Budz grow straight up into points but then there’s this one but that has like six or seven fox tails on top of it when all the others only have like one
 

She is pretty much my second fattest cola

You can see the difference between the two in the photo the one on the right grows up into a point the one on the left has like six points LOL confused 

She showing all milky trichrome’s though no Amber yet


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 11, 2019)

New way to get high

Legit Ccells from Colorado 

 

It’s so clean, the THC is 94% on these bad boys! Woooooooooooo


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 11, 2019)

Sure wish They hadn’t deleted our thread at grass city so I could find out how old my fucking plants are

That was pretty much where I kept all my notes 

Won’t do that again


----------



## JonathanT (May 11, 2019)

Ooo those don't say official. Lol.


----------



## JonathanT (May 11, 2019)

You have any pics of them when they were little? Date might be in it


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Anyone else have houseplants in their room? I really badly want to find some variegated cannabis plants.
> View attachment 4331457


I have quite a few house plants. No variegated cannabis though lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Sure wish They hadn’t deleted our thread at grass city so I could find out how old my fucking plants are
> 
> That was pretty much where I kept all my notes
> 
> Won’t do that again


They promised they’d open it back up. It’s been weeks. About to ask again about their end of the deal, or lack there of......


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

Wwxxl @ClydeWalters 

Click and zoom. Frost city


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 11, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> She is most certainly Fox tailing
> 
> I think it’s just part of her being an ex ex L strain I mean I’ve never quite seen a plant bulk up as fast as this one did
> 
> ...


That would frustrate me. But then I’d look at the size on that thing and forget I was frustrated lmao.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 11, 2019)

New DWC 18 gallon Tote 

VS 

The old 6 gallon bucket...

 

@Moabfighter that shit looks GREAT! Can’t wait to harvest her!

We need that thread open.... Every single one of my start dates were in that thread


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 11, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That would frustrate me. But then I’d look at the size on that thing and forget I was frustrated lmao.


That’s exactly how I feel there are some issues with her that I’m not very pleased with as far as let’s say the fox tail in the colas being 3 feet tall... 

She would’ve stopped about 6 inches ago she would’ve been fucking the perfect plant

She’s maxing out the headroom with my QB 96’s (extremely short lights) in an 8 foot tall tent ......

That’s a little much I would say


----------



## JonathanT (May 11, 2019)

Man, I really need to up my wattage lol. 95 watts is great on the bill, a lot of training, small colas. 
 
Quality is there tho.


----------



## schmebulock (May 11, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> New way to get high
> 
> Legit Ccells from Colorado
> 
> ...


Those are the same carts that rolled through my area about 2 weeks ago lol

Supplier must be running them east Haha


----------



## schmebulock (May 11, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Lol you may have gotten Lucky on the silicone


Yeah hoping the quick action will nullify any effect the silicone had, but I'm about to go down and check on her


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 11, 2019)

Hey guys emergency alert 

If I found white fuzzy mold on allot of the buds In one of my Deez Nugs plants...

That’s dangerous right? Like I should remove this plant from the tent so it doesn’t infect all the others or am I incorrect in that line of thinking? 

I’ve already had to cut two or three chunks out of big major nuggets to try and get rid of the mold it started on the smart pot that’s inside my net pot from upgrading it from a hempy :/ 

Bleh.... it’s my smallest DWC plant so I’m okay with killing it and turning her all into rosin...

Thoughts?
 

I think I should remove her before it spreads… 

Plant never grew right anyways I don’t know if it’s a genetic thing or if it was my fault but none of her buds are solid they’re all leafy and loose and spaced out 

Smells fucking absolutely unreal though


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 11, 2019)

There’s enough fuzz on her to make me think there’s no way to save her… 

Know for a fact I won’t be smoking that flower she is a BSO extract candidate for sure


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> There’s enough fuzz on her to make me think there’s no way to save her…
> 
> Know for a fact I won’t be smoking that flower she is a BSO extract candidate for sure


Your tent humidity is too high if you’re getting mold regardless of what your meter is saying.i threw half my gold glue away because one bud was molded.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

There’s one pheno if my deez nugs that makes about 10-15 of these. This is the pheno we are seeking IMO. hate that leafy one.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

@ClydeWalters do you ever let your plants finish? I’ve yet to see you post a plant with any fade :/


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

Have over a half pound dry to trim and just killed two plants. God.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> @ClydeWalters do you ever let your plants finish? I’ve yet to see you post a plant with any fade :/


 I really don’t see the point in risking the rest of my plants getting fuzzy and moldy :/

Specially because I’m going away for six days starting tomorrow and I won’t be able to monitor things myself 

Yes I finish plants dude you know that. Every plant I’ve ever heard of a state except those two early birds had their fade on every single time


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 11, 2019)

Giant nug problems

 

@Moabfighter that leafy pheno at LEAST smells great

It’s susceptible to mold tho :/ 

Loving these new DWC totes.

Couldn’t imagine how big white widow would be if I had allowed her roots to fill this tote instead of that bucket :/


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 11, 2019)

Hey I think my Sam’s crack is almost done! I’m starting to see some specs of Amber


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Giant nug problems
> 
> View attachment 4331605
> 
> ...


Leafy one also attracts bugs for some stupid reason. Idk why. I only have 5 plants finishing now. Excited to bring those down. Giving them ten more days and that’s it. I have enough weed right now to get to next harvest smoking like a choo choo Train. I’ll blast whatever is “subpar”

But yeah that leafy one is very stinky. And I’m not saying don’t chop it. Do chop it. But if that one has mold, your environment isn’t on point so the rest COULD get mold regardless. Ideally though yes remove a moldy plant ASAP but just removing that won’t fix the reason you got the mold to begin with. Mold only grows in very ideal conditione. Mold isn’t like a weed. It’s gotta Be perfect for mold to grow. Used to work in mold remediation. It’ll always be there unless you burn it :/


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

Basically bro you aren’t moving enough air in there. Even in high humidity with enough proper airflow you can manage and come out fine. Get another fan and hang it lower blowing right at your canopy. 

You and I Both know you’re in and out of your tent a lot. With it being closed up for 6 days..... please add another fan in there or you may return to a mold farm :/


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Still the color of my plants has me concerned. They look yellowish .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Leafy one also attracts bugs for some stupid reason. Idk why. I only have 5 plants finishing now. Excited to bring those down. Giving them ten more days and that’s it. I have enough weed right now to get to next harvest smoking like a choo choo Train. I’ll blast whatever is “subpar”
> 
> But yeah that leafy one is very stinky. And I’m not saying don’t chop it. Do chop it. But if that one has mold, your environment isn’t on point so the rest COULD get mold regardless. Ideally though yes remove a moldy plant ASAP but just removing that won’t fix the reason you got the mold to begin with. Mold only grows in very ideal conditione. Mold isn’t like a weed. It’s gotta Be perfect for mold to grow. Used to work in mold remediation. It’ll always be there unless you burn it :/


 The only reason I have mold is because there’s a fabric smart pot in my reservoirs 

Some of them caught some mold and some of them did not 
White widow did not Sams crack did not sour Crack did not Girl Scout cookies did not 

Rest however did get white mold on their smart pots while in the Deepwater culture. Same with the Hempys

Trying to figure out when I should start flushing this white window 

Her trichrome’s are 100% milky cloudy no Amber yet but there’s definitely zero clear mushrooms in sight

She’s close right?

And she’s foxtailing

And she’s so fucking happy that every single one of her sidebranches flaps all the way over if I let the strings go

   

Would any one of my brothers here care to take an educated guess as to how much longer she has or when I should start my flush...Judging by the way she looks... 

Do you have a little note on my calendar that says “all new plants day one“ that was my last cycle I started 

I think February 12 was day one as a seedling for white widow XXL 

YUP! She’s 88 days old from seed guys

Someone let me know where I’m at on my timeline? My TBI is acting up... I feel stupid right now


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 11, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I really don’t see the point in risking the rest of my plants getting fuzzy and moldy :/
> 
> Specially because I’m going away for six days starting tomorrow and I won’t be able to monitor things myself
> 
> Yes I finish plants dude you know that. Every plant I’ve ever heard of a state except those two early birds had their fade on every single time


Idk man you killed off like half the plants you started with lol. At the end of the day though probably best you did good luck getting 17 plants full-size plants in your tent to not have issues.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Still the color of my plants has me concerned. They look yellowish .


Let’s see them


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 11, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> The only reason I have mold is because there’s a fabric smart pot in my reservoirs
> 
> Some of them caught some mold and some of them did not
> White widow did not Sams crack did not sour Crack did not Girl Scout cookies did not
> ...


No one can know how close they are without a macro shot. You need a Loupe to look at your plants and decide that.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Let’s see them


Take a pic after work .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

The reason you have mold is too high humidity and not enough air flow. Nothing else.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> The reason you have mold is too high humidity and not enough air flow. Nothing else.


I’m telling you man its because I have soaking wet smart pots 24/7 bubbling in my res

If they weren’t there, the fuzz never would have started.

The fuzz only made it up to my Deez Nugs plant because I had her LST’d so low she was touching the hydroton 

But if I had more fans maybe they would have dried out some :/ my exhaust is on point, my intake is decent too tho, I use a box fan against my tent on the outside. It forces air in.

Idk I’m ready for all this to be done so I can smooooke it

And before everyone freaks out the deez Nugs plant I killed today DID have specs of amber. She was 88 days old... all I cut her short of was her flush.

Which was no longer important since I’m using 100% of her for BSO extraction 

Not gunna smoke her


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 11, 2019)

My RH is only 60 as well


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 11, 2019)

I don’t even know if it’s mold

It’s just while fuzz
Maybe it’s powdery mildew?


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 11, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No one can know how close they are without a macro shot. You need a Loupe to look at your plants and decide that.


Do you start flush after you start to see amber? Or do you flush right before that?

She’s 100% cloudy right now


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

Okay so your contraption doesn’t allow enough oxygen/airflow whatever. 

The direct cause of reproducing mold is perfect environmental conditions. Too high humidity and/or not enough Air. 

The only point being you’re choking your shit out to the point of molding.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

You flush until your plant fades hard and then you wait until your plant stops drinking water. But mostly you wait on the big fade. Which I’ve never seen you do.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No one can know how close they are without a macro shot. You need a Loupe to look at your plants and decide that.


If you go by trichs. I don't even look at trichs til I'm chopping, but it rarely influences my decision. 

Hell, a lot of times the tops are done before the bottoms, or vice versa.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If you go by trichs. I don't even look at trichs til I'm chopping, but it rarely influences my decision.
> 
> Hell, a lot of times the tops are done before the bottoms, or vice versa.


Yeah trichs with autos have been hella weird IME. So I’ve been letting mine fade hard, waiting till plant isn’t drinking anymore, THEN start looking at trichs. It’s never ready before that IMO


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah trichs with autos have been hella weird IME. So I’ve been letting mine fade hard, waiting till plant isn’t drinking anymore, THEN start looking at trichs. It’s never ready before that IMO


They're impractical in my opinion. That whole cloudy/amber crap... I've tried it.

Same plant, top was mostly amber, bottom mostly clear/cloudy. Couldn't tell a difference.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> They're impractical in my opinion. That whole cloudy/amber crap... I've tried it.
> 
> Same plant, top was mostly amber, bottom mostly clear/cloudy. Couldn't tell a difference.


I waited 5-6 months one time on an auto to “amber up”. 

Never happened and I had a very very old brown fucked up plant after all that time lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I waited 5-6 months one time on an auto to “amber up”.
> 
> Never happened and I had a very very old brown fucked up plant after all that time lol


That's exactly what I mean. I wasn't taught to look at trichs, that's relatively new to me. A guy I smoked with told me all about, I researched a bit, then tried it. Tried it on a few more plants. 

I didn't feel one way or the other about it. If you check them after you chop, they all cloud over anyway... 

Check them, don't check them. Just make sure the buds are done lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

I see a lot of giant bong rips in my near future .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I see a lot of giant bong rips in my near future .


Big bong has been my daily driver for the last 5 years or so. Hardly ever rip a dry piece except at work. Been turned onto smoking a lot of jays lately. Big yellow bong rips get nasty after a few lol. Pack small ones to start.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Big bong has been my daily driver for the last 5 years or so. Hardly ever rip a dry piece except at work. Been turned onto smoking a lot of jays lately. Big yellow bong rips get nasty after a few lol. Pack small ones to start.


Man I’m so damn tired . I can roll a mean blunt but suck at rollin js


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Man I’m so damn tired . I can roll a mean blunt but suck at rollin js


Me Too. I can. But prefer to use a roller because it’s hella quick and reliable.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Big bong has been my daily driver for the last 5 years or so. Hardly ever rip a dry piece except at work. Been turned onto smoking a lot of jays lately. Big yellow bong rips get nasty after a few lol. Pack small ones to start.


Man I’m so damn tired . I can roll a mean blunt but suck at rollin js


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 11, 2019)

Anyone hungry? Got a platter of some Tangerine Dream here for ya....


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 11, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Do you start flush after you start to see amber? Or do you flush right before that?
> 
> She’s 100% cloudy right now


I start flushing when I see amber


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> They're impractical in my opinion. That whole cloudy/amber crap... I've tried it.
> 
> Same plant, top was mostly amber, bottom mostly clear/cloudy. Couldn't tell a difference.


You go off the side buds for that very reason


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I waited 5-6 months one time on an auto to “amber up”.
> 
> Never happened and I had a very very old brown fucked up plant after all that time lol


Some genetics never Amber it just is what it is


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 11, 2019)




----------



## ClydeWalters (May 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You flush until your plant fades hard and then you wait until your plant stops drinking water. But mostly you wait on the big fade. Which I’ve never seen you do.


*sigh* your memory is a little bit off 

    

I let them fade until I’m satisfied :/ I don’t know why you would think I would cut every single plant that I grow down prematurely 

Because I don’t lol

It’s just been a few that simply needed to die. For the survival of the others ha ha


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 11, 2019)

Just a little public service announcement that everyone needs to see 

These are the most incredible things I have ever seen since sliced bread 

Check it. Fleetly solved my white widow XXL ultra heavy bud problem. She sitting completely happy and satisfied in her 18 gallon tote


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 11, 2019)

Seriously check it out plant yo-yos are an extremely useful product but I think everyone needs to know about 

Put just the right amount of constant 24 seven tension upwards on your buds so they stand the way that they’re supposed to

Where is the video illustrates how plant yo-yos work and why you might want them if you ever grow a plant this large

Where is the video illustrates how plant yo-yos work and why you might want them if you ever grow a plant this large 

Easily one of the best investments I’ve made in the past month


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 11, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Just a little public service announcement that everyone needs to see
> 
> These are the most incredible things I have ever seen since sliced bread
> 
> Check it. Fleetly solved my white widow XXL ultra heavy bud problem. She sitting completely happy and satisfied in her 18 gallon tote


Yellowing at the bus site of a flowering plants normal.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 11, 2019)

Nice little shout out to grass city at the end of the video


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 11, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yellowing at the bus site of a flowering plants normal.


 What really? 

I’ve grown 24 auto flowers I have never ever seen one do that before 

Just seems odd to me is all 

Then there’s this I found too

 

Ppm never went over 700


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> *sigh* your memory is a little bit off
> 
> View attachment 4331760 View attachment 4331762 View attachment 4331763 View attachment 4331764
> 
> ...



Ok bro


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 11, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> What really?
> 
> I’ve grown 24 auto flowers I have never ever seen one do that before
> 
> ...


I’ve had quite a few do it


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

you started your plants after me Clyde and are chopping them before I chop mine that I know are far from ready. You must have a special make then finish faster agent or something I guess. How many deez nugs you got left? My first one I planted in January just finished today.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You go off the side buds for that very reason


Won't make a difference. Tops and bottoms will be different. 

You could harvest pieces at a time... But that's unrealistic with multiple plants.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Fuck . No grillin tonight . Work kicked the shit outta me . Time to get wastey faced.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Fuck . No grillin tonight . Work kicked the shit outta me . Time to get wastey faced.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

Think we need side lights guys idk. My lower buds about a foot down from the tops are only half as dense as the tops. Never had this bullshit when I hung those Chinese blurples sideways ugh


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Think we need side lights guys idk. My lower buds about a foot down from the tops are only half as dense as the tops. Never had this bullshit when I hung those Chinese blurples sideways ugh


I’ve got 2 of these Chinese lights . Can’t afford to make my tent any hotter.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Sounds like a plan.


No work tomorrow so no limits on my fucked upness


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Think we need side lights guys idk. My lower buds about a foot down from the tops are only half as dense as the tops. Never had this bullshit when I hung those Chinese blurples sideways ugh


Start training to avoid that bottom shit, unless you can run side lighting. 

I can't run side lights, would be too much heat adding any more.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Think that rapid start starting to burn my seedling . Color is just off


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Roots look decent though .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think that rapid start starting to burn my seedling . Color is just off


Is there browning starting in the center of those leaves or just on my end?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Center then going out towards the ends . Should I toss and pop another ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Center then going out towards the ends . Should I toss and pop another ?


Is that a yes that there's brown?

Don't give up on it yet, it's salvageable with nice roots like that.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Think it’s more towards outside of the leaf


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think it’s more towards outside of the leaf


I see brown/yellow mottling in the center of the first true leaves. I don't know how to do the thing where I can draw on you pic, but in that pic, just left off center of the leaf... I see that yellow/brown spotting.

Anyhow, if you're worried change your res out or at least dilute it.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Think it’s the rapid start? It was kinda of a funky color starting out . Maybe to much gff ?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think it’s the rapid start? It was kinda of a funky color starting out . Maybe to much gff ?


“Think it’s the rapid start?”


Yes.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

I have a gal of distilled water . Maybe this time do 2 ml to the 4 gl of water ?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I have a gal of distilled water . Maybe this time do 2 ml to the 4 gl of water ?


Yes. Don’t give shit but water and your gff hydroguard stuff. That’s one hard thing that stuck with me from @Or_Gro


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

I’ll dump both res and start off new .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Should I go lighter on gff ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Should I go lighter on gff ?


From my limited understanding, that's just bacteria/fungi. That can't hurt.

If that rapid start has a high K or P content, that's my guess.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Should I go lighter on gff ?


I doubt that’s the problem.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

I have the trio set, same as you. I have an orange cookies in the cloner that'll be ready in a day or 2. I'll run that in a bucket so I'm just a bit ahead of you and you'll be able to get real close with feed.

Time to go foil wrap a bucket lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

1-.5-1


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I have the trio set, same as you. I have an orange cookies in the cloner that'll be ready in a day or 2. I'll run that in a bucket so I'm just a bit ahead of you and you'll be able to get real close with feed.
> 
> Time to go foil wrap a bucket lol.


Thanks! That’ll help me tremendously . So is this gonna stunt this plant ? Is it worth keeping and just start a new?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Thanks! That’ll help me tremendously . So is this gonna stunt this plant ? Is it worth keeping and just start a new?


Yea, looks like the K. 

It'll stunt a bit maybe but it'll pick right back up with those roots as soon as you fix the situation. I would let it ride.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Finish this cig and a beer and I’ll dump it all and start fresh . The roots are packing on fast so I have hope for this one .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Finish this cig and a beer and I’ll dump it all and start fresh . The roots are packing on fast so I have hope for this one .


Yeah man it’ll bounce back. I had one in a lot worse shape once every new set of leaves the ones under it would die lol. It lived through 6-7 sets of leaves dying off. Think you’re square as long as you have any sort of root...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

There's my see through cloner working its magic. 

 

There's the roots that need another day, maybe 2.

 

Here's the foiled up masterpiece.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> There's my see through cloner working its magic.
> 
> View attachment 4331828
> 
> ...


Lolololol I used the cheapest black spray paint possible on one of my buckets to test it. Don’t do that unless you wanna smoke paint chips lol. Shit chips and goes everywhere.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Anyone hungry? Got a platter of some Tangerine Dream here for ya....


Yumilicious dude!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

Yooooo. Where’d the mars hydro threads go? They had a family thread on GC. Gone. Thought they had one on here. Don’t see it.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Just a little public service announcement that everyone needs to see
> 
> These are the most incredible things I have ever seen since sliced bread
> 
> Check it. Fleetly solved my white widow XXL ultra heavy bud problem. She sitting completely happy and satisfied in her 18 gallon tote


“Fucking weight in gold”...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

I’ve got plenty of roots on both plants . Changed both res . 4 ml of gff and ph to 5.8 . Ppm all went back down to the 130s . Guess I’ll wait and see .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

Ahhh. Mars hydro dropped grasscity. Guess we weren’t the only ones they were fucking with......


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ve got plenty of roots on both plants . Changed both res . 4 ml of gff and ph to 5.8 . Ppm all went back down to the 130s . Guess I’ll wait and see .


Hell yea man. I keep mine at 5.9-6.05


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> “Fucking weight in gold”...


No? Lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I see brown/yellow mottling in the center of the first true leaves. I don't know how to do the thing where I can draw on you pic, but in that pic, just left off center of the leaf... I see that yellow/brown spotting.
> 
> Anyhow, if you're worried change your res out or at least dilute it.


Flush it, no nutes until they start branching...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Should I go lighter on gff ?


No need to...not the issue


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Thanks! That’ll help me tremendously . So is this gonna stunt this plant ? Is it worth keeping and just start a new?


Go for it, make it your mission to talk it down...save a life....


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hell yea man. I keep mine at 5.9-6.05


Mine starts off at 5.8 and I let it drift to 6.1 .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Flush it, no nutes until they start branching...
> 
> View attachment 4331839


Yea lesson learned. It’s all back to ph water and 4ml gff to 4 gal water .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Yea lesson learned. It’s all back to ph water and 4ml gff to 4 gal water .


Watch that plant turn around quicklike...

I learn the most from fuckups...

My most recent, the plants i turned into raisins...here are roots after they revived....



Dark original ones, got cut off today....


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Watch that plant turn around quicklike...
> 
> I learn the most from fuckups...
> 
> ...


Is that root rot?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Watch that plant turn around quicklike...
> 
> I learn the most from fuckups...
> 
> ...


Do you cut the runners back?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Do you cut the runners back?


Think this is all crazy good learning for soil and hydro for roots . I always thought cutting a root would kill part of the plant it benefited too . Sorry if I sound stupid .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

Fire in the hole.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think this is all crazy good learning for soil and hydro for roots . I always thought cutting a root would kill part of the plant it benefited too . Sorry if I sound stupid .


Nah it's all good. In hydro, you have access to the roots, so you can prune them back too. Helps them fill out, just like foliage.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Fire in the hole.
> 
> View attachment 4331848


My ole lady’s sending everyone’s shit out on her lunch break Monday. Sorry. It’s all packed up. Steve iceman smoke 3M Clyde can you ever start back or


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Is that root rot?


Tops dried out, couldn’t support roots, roots started dying, plant wanted to live, grew new roots, old ones will decompose and cause problems in res, i waited for new ones to branch, then removed darkest ones...maybe more surgery, maybe not...

But the plants are on the mend....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Do you cut the runners back?


Translate runners


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Translate runners


Roots that grow down longer than the others. Basically, cutting all the roots even.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think this is all crazy good learning for soil and hydro for roots . I always thought cutting a root would kill part of the plant it benefited too . Sorry if I sound stupid .


My day job is farming...on my crop, i do root pruning (tractor pulling plow) every few years..,similar effect, as branch pruning...reinvigorates plant...after it recovers


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Roots that grow down longer than the others. Basically, cutting all the roots even.


Oh, no...got some info for me?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Fire in the hole.
> 
> View attachment 4331848


Gonna grow some algae?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Oh, no...got some info for me?


Roots react similar to foliage, just like you mentioned above. I always pruned my roots back once they start growing to lots of different lengths. They "bush/fiber" out more so you can grow more root mass in the bucket. Also encourages faster root growth, like cutting dead ends on hair.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Gonna grow some algae?


No algae, I'll show you how I roll lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> My ole lady’s sending everyone’s shit out on her lunch break Monday. Sorry. It’s all packed up. Steve iceman smoke 3M Clyde can you ever start back or


Start back or?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Tops dried out, couldn’t support roots, roots started dying, plant wanted to live, grew new roots, old ones will decompose and cause problems in res, i waited for new ones to branch, then removed darkest ones...maybe more surgery, maybe not...
> 
> But the plants are on the mend....


They look pretty decent . Just all this is new to me . Never attempted a hempy.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Start back or?


Must have an I phone .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> No algae, I'll show you how I roll lol.


Always ready to be shown something...hit me with the 3rd Monkey Way...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

Miller time...



The strain is...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Always ready to be shown something...hit me with the 3rd Monkey Way...


I wish I could take credit for the way I run, but I run pretty textbook what I was taught. Training is where I freestyle and do my own thing lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I wish I could take credit for the way I run, but I run pretty textbook what I was taught. Training is where I freestyle and do my own thing lol.


I’ll give you credit for showing me what you can’t take credit for...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Miller time...
> 
> View attachment 4331874
> 
> ...


Looks like something out of slimmers ass ! Idk what that is .. un edumacated


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Start back or?


He can’t pop beans


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> He can’t pop beans


How do you know gc shut down mars threads?


----------



## schmebulock (May 11, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Seriously check it out plant yo-yos are an extremely useful product but I think everyone needs to know about
> 
> Put just the right amount of constant 24 seven tension upwards on your buds so they stand the way that they’re supposed to
> 
> ...


Dude I literally told you about these last week and you doubted me..


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> My ole lady’s sending everyone’s shit out on her lunch break Monday. Sorry. It’s all packed up. Steve iceman smoke 3M Clyde can you ever start back or


 I can start up as soon as my landlord does his final move-in inspection 

Yes dad is coming down to visit or something afterwards... As far as I know I can pop in the next 30 days?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I’ll give you credit for showing me what you can’t take credit for...


I just smoked... You boggled my mind lol. Anyway, I'm gonna just run this bucket.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 11, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Dude I literally told you about these last week and you doubted me..


What no I absolutely did not doubt you and I’m really sorry if I came off that way

I just didn’t have any or the time to go get any and at that moment in time and probably didn’t even have the money. I got the money and I went and splurged on them remembering that they were mentioned to me wink wink talking about you Lol

they really are a lifesaver man my plant is completely uniform and beautiful now just the way that I wished it had always stayed
 

Never realize that they actually put that much tension in an upward direction that is absolutely the best solution to this issue that I have ever found. Point blank

Thanks for the tip my friend


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I can start up as soon as my landlord does his final move-in inspection
> 
> Yes dad is coming down to visit or something afterwards... As far as I know I can pop in the next 30 days?


Are you renting or buying ?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How do you know gc shut down mars threads?


Smokesara said they quit being advertisers for GC


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 11, 2019)

Like imagine trying to lift a plant up and out of its 6 gallon bucket... well it’s flopping and bending everywhere and there’s nothing you can do about it that’s a really shitty feeling 

Is 18 gallon totes are a godsend because I can just lift the lid up a teeny tiny fraction of an inch and scoot the plant lid back about 12 inches and I get access to the reservoir enough to get my whisk in there and mix around nutrients and make changes and stuff and she never has to leave her home again 

And she’s never going to drink up her whole bucket before I get a chance to feel it again either 

6 gallons was too small for a plant this big I’ll tell you that much... At least for my preference anyways


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Smokesara said they quit being advertisers for GC


Those mods are cunts .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Are you renting or buying ?


 Half-and-half basically 

Made a large upfront payment and the rest is kind of like rent to own? 

Her father has more to do with all that than I do so that’s my understanding anyways


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 11, 2019)

Hey how long did everybody Sams crack run for?

How many days? Mines at 88 and showing amber... I feel like I should start her flush while I’m gone...

When I won’t really be gone I’ve actually got somebody staying here the whole time I’m out of town, Turns out they ended up needing a place to stay so it kind of worked out I feel a lot more secure knowing if someone will be here to check on them often


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Looks like something out of slimmers ass ! Idk what that is .. un edumacated


I sneezed..,put it in parchment...now i’m gonna 

It...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Hey how long did everybody Sams crack run for?
> 
> How many days? Mines at 88 and showing amber... I feel like I should start her flush while I’m gone...
> 
> When I won’t really be gone I’ve actually got somebody staying here the whole time I’m out of town, Turns out they ended up needing a place to stay so it kind of worked out I feel a lot more secure knowing if someone will be here to check on them often


I’d be checkin them...with a pipe...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Dude I literally told you about these last week and you doubted me..


I think he’s converted now....


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I’d be checkin them...with a pipe...


Lol indeed.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

How much did you spend on those fancy strings Clyde? 

I take dollar tree twine and tie the strings to the top hanger poles.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I sneezed..,put it in parchment...now i’m gonna
> View attachment 4331888
> It...


Actually it’s rosin=pressed bud...the best smell/flavor way to do weed, imo....

Trainwreck strain


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I sneezed..,put it in parchment...now i’m gonna
> View attachment 4331888
> It...


Is that the using alcohol and trim kind of thing ?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Actually it’s rosin=pressed bud...the best smell/flavor way to do weed, imo....
> 
> Trainwreck strain


Press thing interests me a lot .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Press thing interests me a lot .


Me too. Wish the handles on that cheaper one by dulytek didn’t break. Wonder if they know and are working to fix it....?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

How often do you get stray pieces of bullshit in your dabs from the press @Or_Gro ? Stuff come out pretty clean at the end of the day?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Half-and-half basically
> 
> Made a large upfront payment and the rest is kind of like rent to own?
> 
> Her father has more to do with all that than I do so that’s my understanding anyways


What are you gonna do with your current place ?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

Now that I look at it. I’ve for sure bought “pressed” dabs before. The flavors are unreal. Like live resin tasting.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What are you gonna do with your current place ?


I was gonna buy it from him but never heard much on it


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Me too. Wish the handles on that cheaper one by dulytek didn’t break. Wonder if they know and are working to fix it....?


That’s when I turned away after reviews on their own website . Sure it works but for how long and how good ?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I was gonna buy it from him but never heard much on it


Your gonna move in or move it to you ?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Your gonna move in or move it to you ?


Move us that way


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Damn Clyde . Hook your bro up !


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Press thing interests me a lot .


Have you looked at diff kinds? If not, just google rosin press, to learn about diff types...

You can try it out with a hair straightener...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> How often do you get stray pieces of bullshit in your dabs from the press @Or_Gro ? Stuff come out pretty clean at the end of the day?


I use bags made for rosin, i generally use 90micron bags for pressing bud, nothin but rosin...unless there’s a blowout, from a poorly packed bag....


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Have you looked at diff kinds? If not, just google rosin press, to learn about diff types...
> 
> You can try it out with a hair straightener...


Are you trying to get my eye doted ? I can’t use her hair crap lmao .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Are you trying to get my eye doted ? I can’t use her hair crap lmao .


Lol...well if you use hers, tell her after she dabs some...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lol...well if you use hers, tell her after she dabs some...


Just playing . I have a pro style 2k hair straightener I use on my buzzed hair.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

I think it would have been brought up by now, but is anybody here vermicomposting?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I use bags made for rosin, i generally use 90micron bags for pressing bud, nothin but rosin...unless there’s a blowout, from a poorly packed bag....


Ahhh!!! Genius!!! I did the hair straightener wAx paper thing a few times. It was ok. Just ok. Barely got anything but some good mixed with weed fragments lol. Like the screen idea. You’re smart man.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I think it would have been brought up by now, but is anybody here vermicomposting?


Don’t know what that is. 

Vermiculite compost? Lol. 

I wanna add some worms to my soil and go organic I think. Even if I smoke it, I’d rather smoke shit than chems.....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Don’t know what that is.
> 
> Vermiculite compost? Lol.
> 
> I wanna add some worms to my soil and go organic I think. Even if I smoke it, I’d rather smoke shit than chems.....


Composting with worms lol. Found a handy little trick I think and wanted to see if anyone else had tried it.

Just adding worms isn't going to help much. You have to build an environment for them and your roots. It sounds hard, but it's not. When you want to go organic, let me know. 

Brewing some worm tea now for the hydro bucket and the hempys.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Composting with worms lol. Found a handy little trick I think and wanted to see if anyone else had tried it.
> 
> Just adding worms isn't going to help much. You have to build an environment for them and your roots. It sounds hard, but it's not. When you want to go organic, let me know.
> 
> ...


Let’s do it.

Don’t care to do a process so long as it’s manageable.

Not to say I can’t take a challenge. But fuck. There’s a book out there that’ll teach you to do brain surgery. Go give someone brain surgery. You know? Just don’t wanna do anything too too complicated.....

Worm tea. Hydro bucket. You gonna put worms in yo bucket and teach them to swim?!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Let’s do it.
> 
> Don’t care to do a process so long as it’s manageable.
> 
> ...


No lol. I take the worm castings aka worm shit, which is full of bacteria, and put it in a bucket of water with some sugar and bubble it for 24hrs.

It's the more organic equivalent to running hydroguard or that gff.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Let’s do it.
> 
> Don’t care to do a process so long as it’s manageable.
> 
> ...


What medium do you want to run?

You said you grew mushrooms, right?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> What medium do you want to run?
> 
> You said you grew mushrooms, right?


Hello yeah. I can do whatever I put my mind to. Can run agar plates of mycelium and make transfers to new plates. Put those to grains. Etc.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> No lol. I take the worm castings aka worm shit, which is full of bacteria, and put it in a bucket of water with some sugar and bubble it for 24hrs.
> 
> It's the more organic equivalent to running hydroguard or that gff.


Tel me more on this. Worm castings are available at Walmart ..... like not having to drive over 75 miles one way to get supplies.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

mm pepperoni and mushroom pizzas !


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> mm pepperoni and mushroom pizzas !


Damn went lazy tonight didn’t you lol. I’m at Buffalo Wild Wings drunk as a skunk watching UTC. Keep going to the car and smoking this little bag of leave/trim lol. Didn’t plan to be out of town all day so I’m smoking this bullshit I found in the car. Found two roaches too.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Tel me more on this. Worm castings are available at Walmart ..... like not having to drive over 75 miles one way to get supplies.


Those worm castings are junk for tea in my opinion. When you raise worms, you get fresh bacteria, fungi, and the compost/castings that come with them. From the store, most of the best bacteria have died off and there's hardly any fungi, if there's any at all.

You can use the store bought ones to make a tea to feed with, but it won't be as beneficial with all the bacteria. Even homemade compost without worms has more bacteria.

Fill a pantyhose up about halfway, tie it off to the bucket, fill it with water and a cup of sugar, stir it up, and bubble for 24hrs. Then dilute it 10:1 and feed.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hello yeah. I can do whatever I put my mind to. Can run agar plates of mycelium and make transfers to new plates. Put those to grains. Etc.


You can grow worms no problem then. If you fish or have chickens, the worms have multiple uses and the byproduct is better than anything you can buy.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

If I had a 5 gal bucket . How can I make a worm farm in the bucket in summer heat and humidity?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> If I had a 5 gal bucket . How can I make a worm farm in the bucket in summer heat and humidity?


Could you splurge and get a storage tub instead? 

Heat and humidity are fine as long as the worms have good bedding, good ventilation, and are out of the sun.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 11, 2019)

Reason hoa ppl are pickey. Kids chalk is considered graffiti.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

Compost bucket to make worm food. Super easy to make. Kitchen scraps, grass clippings, sawdust/cardboard and some water in a 5 gal bucket with a lid.



Drainage for the worm juice. Liquid gold.



Ventilation holes all the way around.



The inside. The sawdust is bedding. Sometimes I use coco. They like it damp, not wet. So you want to put everything in there loosely and I fluff it once every other week, just to check and make sure the worms are happy.

Super easy once it gets started.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Reason hoa ppl are pickey. Kids chalk is considered graffiti.


Yo man. I’m driving to st Augustine Florida next weekend 110% and Your area is within my route. Holla if you wanna smoke a fat blunt.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Those worm castings are junk for tea in my opinion. When you raise worms, you get fresh bacteria, fungi, and the compost/castings that come with them. From the store, most of the best bacteria have died off and there's hardly any fungi, if there's any at all.
> 
> You can use the store bought ones to make a tea to feed with, but it won't be as beneficial with all the bacteria. Even homemade compost without worms has more bacteria.
> 
> Fill a pantyhose up about halfway, tie it off to the bucket, fill it with water and a cup of sugar, stir it up, and bubble for 24hrs. Then dilute it 10:1 and feed.


Sorry man I thought by “worm castings” you meant the store bought stuff. 

Nah man. Just tell me how to start this beneficial worm farm and I’ll do it. I have a few soil plants I was gonna transplant to DWC but fuck it let’s try the living organic soil. It’s roots organic soil and haven’t fed anything non organic. So let’s do it. Fuck it. YOLO


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

You did tell me how just a few posts up. Thank you.

Love running a nice humid tub. Anyone else do mycology work? Have hundreds of spore prints. Some really rare ones. Free to anyone who does this kind of work. I’m firing bulk substrates back up this week and would like to run some witha. Friend from here.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

So happy to know i have half pound ready to cure and 5 more plants to chop within two weeks. Another harvest planned by what are we figuring.... August?

God damn I love smoking weed.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 11, 2019)

Damn had a lot to catch up on here! We decided to move this weekend ive been at it since I got off work at 3 im just now finally getting to sit down and blaze up im beat!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 11, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Damn had a lot to catch up on here! We decided to move this weekend ive been at it since I got off work at 3 im just now finally getting to sit down and blaze up im beat!


Get some!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Get some!


Plan on it! Tomorrow should be alright just a few heavy things dressers entertainment center but once its done ill be relieved! Best part is the place is right next to my work... ill be saving 30mins driving per day now thats whats I call a money saver


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Plan on it! Tomorrow should be alright just a few heavy things dressers entertainment center but once its done ill be relieved! Best part is the place is right next to my work... ill be saving 30mins driving per day now thats whats I call a money saver


Better be preparing to join this banana hammock comparative


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

I swear 15,20 years ago, I remember my dad not bragging, but reminiscing on how he had one plant as big as a walk in closet. Was saying if he got caught. He had one plant. Albeit a monster. You guys ever grow single monsters? Kinda curious. Wondering what a 3,4,5 month veg would bring.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2019)

I have a question. Or gro is turning me on to trying this shit myself and just rollling with it trial and error style. But next week for real I’m driving 500-900 miles one way from home for 3 days. I won’t be able to tend to my bucket. If I have to pull it and put in soil for a few days so it won’t die... whatever.

But I’m wondering a game plan. My PH has never went DOWN. But I don’t know the science. Could I set it real lower than usual, say 5.3 or so. As opposed to 5.7-5.8. The swing usually rolls up to 6.05-6.15 in 24 hours. About what is that, 2-3 points? Just wondering what the course of 72 hours would swing.

Although I will note I’ve never seen it above 6.15. I’m unsure what notbtouxhing it for three days will happen though.

Just packed my dad up two onions. Bet he will be happy tomorrow. I have more than I need. Feels greedy not to share it with the ones I love.
Edit again. Going to Florida to see my dads dad. My grandpa. Bet your ass we will toke a jay of my homegrown. Three generations of my last name smoking my smoke in a few days time. That’s pretty nostalgic man. Wish my nana was still here :/ she died last year. Never got to burn with her 

Giving dad an ounce of green crack, half o of auto ultimate, 7g of my own cross, and 7g mix bag consisting of GSC, chemdogging, and OG kush.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 12, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Plan on it! Tomorrow should be alright just a few heavy things dressers entertainment center but once its done ill be relieved! Best part is the place is right next to my work... ill be saving 30mins driving per day now thats whats I call a money saver


Hell yeah. Glad you're finally in. No more bums on the doorstep lol.

I've always had at least a 45 min drive to work, just because of where I live. For me, it was always the aggravation of other fucking drivers lol. So, you're double saving!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 12, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I have a question. Or gro is turning me on to trying this shit myself and just rollling with it trial and error style. But next week for real I’m driving 500-900 miles one way from home for 3 days. I won’t be able to tend to my bucket. If I have to pull it and put in soil for a few days so it won’t die... whatever.
> 
> But I’m wondering a game plan. My PH has never went DOWN. But I don’t know the science. Could I set it real lower than usual, say 5.3 or so. As opposed to 5.7-5.8. The swing usually rolls up to 6.05-6.15 in 24 hours. About what is that, 2-3 points? Just wondering what the course of 72 hours would swing.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the vacation. Sounds like a blast. Both my grandpas are gone, not that either of them smoked anyway lol, so that's pretty cool you get to smoke 3 generations deep.

As per your bucket ordeal... If you have to use a medium, try to use coco. It washes off much easier and your roots come out much easier, less chance of damage.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 12, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yo man. I’m driving to st Augustine Florida next weekend 110% and Your area is within my route. Holla if you wanna smoke a fat blunt.


Let me know what’s up .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 12, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You did tell me how just a few posts up. Thank you.
> 
> Love running a nice humid tub. Anyone else do mycology work? Have hundreds of spore prints. Some really rare ones. Free to anyone who does this kind of work. I’m firing bulk substrates back up this week and would like to run some witha. Friend from here.


Never grown shrooms before . Ate a hell of a lot of them in my time . Always wanted to grow them since first high times mag with the ad in the back to grow them


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 12, 2019)

So flushing in DWC is pretty simple from what I’m seeing...

I bet a 6 day flush would be perfect for my smaller plants...

I’ve got a Deez Nugs and a Sour Crack that I could harvest soon as I get home...

I’m debating dumping all my res’s and filling with crystal clean water so when I come home... I can chop and flip the WHOLE crop...

Hrmmmmmm


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 12, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> So flushing in DWC is pretty simple from what I’m seeing...
> 
> I bet a 6 day flush would be perfect for my smaller plants...
> 
> ...


For next round, you don't have to flush. You just start weaning N, the plants will do their thing. Just a thought.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 12, 2019)

See the second set of leaves on bh looking a better shade of green .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> See the second set of leaves on bh looking a better shade of green .


Good deal.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 12, 2019)

I just popped nutes in the bucket and set ph, just waiting for the tea to finish so I can fire up the bucket and tune the ph one more before I throw in the clone.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 12, 2019)

Hope everyone got up and gave the old lady some dick for mother’s day .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 12, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Better be preparing to join this banana hammock comparative


You already know bro! Im going to make sure I mix more perlite in my coco like you said man see if theres a difference. 


3rd Monkey said:


> Hell yeah. Glad you're finally in. No more bums on the doorstep lol.
> 
> I've always had at least a 45 min drive to work, just because of where I live. For me, it was always the aggravation of other fucking drivers lol. So, you're double saving!


Oh man that bum lmfao!!! Theres alot of people with road rage man its scary walking 1 min will be nice just being next door and them knowing im right here I feel they will call me in on my days off knowing im right here lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 12, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> You already know bro! Im going to make sure I mix more perlite in my coco like you said man see if theres a difference.
> 
> Oh man that bum lmfao!!! Theres alot of people with road rage man its scary walking 1 min will be nice just being next door and them knowing im right here I feel they will call me in on my days off knowing im right here lol


Yea, it's always nice being close to home, just in case. You'll be sucking up that OT in no time lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 12, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> You already know bro! Im going to make sure I mix more perlite in my coco like you said man see if theres a difference.
> 
> Oh man that bum lmfao!!! Theres alot of people with road rage man its scary walking 1 min will be nice just being next door and them knowing im right here I feel they will call me in on my days off knowing im right here lol


What’s up big Steve!!!


----------



## schmebulock (May 12, 2019)

Still got some silicone residue floating around but the roots took off after putting the rapid roots in the bucket!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 12, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Still got some silicone residue floating around but the roots took off after putting the rapid roots in the bucket!
> 
> View attachment 4332300


Can I ask y you put the whole on the bucket lid for the air line? Or am I that fuckin stoned ?


----------



## schmebulock (May 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Can I ask y you put the whole on the bucket lid for the air line? Or am I that fuckin stoned ?


I didnt want to drill a hole in the side of the bucket, fear of it leaking


----------



## iceman2494 (May 12, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> I didnt want to drill a hole in the side of the bucket, fear of it leaking


Now that’s a good joke .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 12, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, it's always nice being close to home, just in case. You'll be sucking up that OT in no time lol.


Now thats always a plus


iceman2494 said:


> What’s up big Steve!!!


whats up bro?? Im actually sitting in the new place on a big couch we just picked up taking a smoke break ahahah its coming along great!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 12, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Now thats always a plus
> 
> whats up bro?? Im actually sitting in the new place on a big couch we just picked up taking a smoke break ahahah its coming along great!


That’s whats up! Don’t kill yourselves.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 12, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> I didnt want to drill a hole in the side of the bucket, fear of it leaking


I heated up my dab tool and stabbed/melted a hole.


----------



## schmebulock (May 12, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I heated up my dab tool and stabbed/melted a hole.


Nice! Yeah the current setup is no good so I'm cool with trying it, will do that tonight.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 12, 2019)

What up peeps!?!?


----------



## schmebulock (May 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Now that’s a good joke .


Hey I'm just as new to this as the others lol


----------



## iceman2494 (May 12, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Hey I'm just as new to this as the others lol


My bad .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> What up peeps!?!?


What up .


----------



## schmebulock (May 12, 2019)

Think ima take my hair straightener for a stroll through some Colorado cookies tonight... gonna make some rosin baby


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 12, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Think ima take my hair straightener for a stroll through some Colorado cookies tonight... gonna make some rosin baby


My wife told me no lol. I don't have a piece anyway.


----------



## schmebulock (May 12, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> My wife told me no lol. I don't have a piece anyway.


I'll smush one for you brother


----------



## iceman2494 (May 12, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> My wife told me no lol. I don't have a piece anyway.


You got your eye dotted already.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 12, 2019)

Man I burnt those fucking deez nugs up! lol they recovering but fackkkkk.

@3rd Monkey


----------



## schmebulock (May 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Man I burnt those fucking deez nugs up! lol they recovering but fackkkkk.
> 
> @3rd Monkey
> 
> View attachment 4332385 View attachment 4332386 View attachment 4332387


Ooof


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 12, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Ooof


I know! Shits so disrespectful. Only have like 20 days or so left but fuck my yields definitely going to suffer. Win some ya lose some. First time really with autos and cocoDTW so the learning curve kicked me in the balls good. It won’t happen
Again though guaranteed.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Never grown shrooms before . Ate a hell of a lot of them in my time . Always wanted to grow them since first high times mag with the ad in the back to grow them


Shrooms in jars on brown rice are as straight forward as shrooms get, hard part is getting conditions right for fruiting. You can buy pre-sterilized jars that are ready to go, get ready-to-use spore syringes, some alcohol swabs and innoculate using oven tek....then build your shotgun tub for fruiting while you wait for fungus to colonize the rice.

For free or less than $10 you can buy roger rabbit’s mushroom growing vids - shows you step by step from beginner to advanced growing teks...

if you wanna grow them, jump at the opportunity to do a parallel with an experienced grower....dwc is childs play compared to growing shrooms....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Man I burnt those fucking deez nugs up! lol they recovering but fackkkkk.
> 
> @3rd Monkey
> 
> View attachment 4332385 View attachment 4332386 View attachment 4332387


It happens lol. I've toasted my fair share of plants. 

As long as they are bouncing back, call it a draw lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 12, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Nice! Yeah the current setup is no good so I'm cool with trying it, will do that tonight.


I put my airhose holes in the side between top and waterline...i usually put at least 2 holes in the lid: net cup hole and 2” access hole..,never need to take off lid, til after harvest...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 12, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I put my airhose holes in the side between top and waterline...i usually put at least 2 holes in the lid: net cup hole and 2” access hole..,never need to take off lid, til after harvest...


How do you swap your res? A pump?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 12, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> How do you swap your res? A pump?


Yep, one of these:


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 12, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Yep, one of these:
> 
> View attachment 4332400


Nifty.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 12, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Nifty.


Simple, effective, reasonable price...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Man I burnt those fucking deez nugs up! lol they recovering but fackkkkk.
> 
> @3rd Monkey
> 
> View attachment 4332385 View attachment 4332386 View attachment 4332387


Damn bro. Wtf happened


----------



## Moabfighter (May 12, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Yep, one of these:
> 
> View attachment 4332400


Badass. 

Another idea is to prep a different bucket. And just lift and swap the bucket out. Dump the old one. Carry on.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 12, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Badass.
> 
> Another idea is to prep a different bucket. And just lift and swap the bucket out. Dump the old one. Carry on.


That's what I do so I can clean and prune.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 12, 2019)

Man I’m really wanting to swap my other 4 soil plants to DWC. Just don’t terribly wanna spend 60 bucks on buckets/lids to do that..........


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 12, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It happens lol. I've toasted my fair share of plants.
> 
> As long as they are bouncing back, call it a draw lol.


That’s no shit! I wasn’t watering to enough run off so it locked me out and then I pushed the EC too fast after I corrected it


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 12, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Damn bro. Wtf happened


Wasn’t watering with enough run off salt built up and locked my plants out. Then I got it corrected and pushed the too hard on the EC before it recovered. the good one with purple buds was the least effected should hurt me too bad but is what it is. Lesson learned first full auto grow as well as a first attempt at CoCoDTW so the learning curve got me this time won’t happen again though.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s no shit! I wasn’t watering to enough run off so it locked me out and then I pushed the EC too fast after I corrected it


You should always water to runoff at least every third watering just to replenish the cation exchange and avoid salt/waste buildup. Doesn't have to be everytime, but make it a habit to do so in any medium.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 12, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You should always water to runoff at least every third watering just to replenish the cation exchange and avoid salt/waste buildup. Doesn't have to be everytime, but make it a habit to do so in any medium.


Yeah I’m just going to do it from here on out. Also going to just run 2’autos at a time until I get a feed schedule for these nutes down.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yeah I’m just going to do it from here on out. Also going to just run 2’autos at a time until I get a feed schedule for these nutes down.


Well you still have to be careful in coco. It'll hold a lot more potassium than anything else. That's why it got light and you thought it was mag. It was a buildup of K.

Whenever you have to flush in coco, you should flush with calmag and no K. That way, the calcium and magnesium load up and trade out for potassium as needed. Just a tip.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 12, 2019)

Well fellas thats a wrap! Got alot of shit unpacked just got a little more to go at a later time. Had my mom dad and brother over ordered up some pizza blazed and smashed! Debating on taking this closet in the second bedroom and using that for flower and get rid of the 4x4 get something smaller for veg but I got time to decide. Hope yall had a good weekend!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 12, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Well you still have to be careful in coco. It'll hold a lot more potassium than anything else. That's why it got light and you thought it was mag. It was a buildup of K.
> 
> Whenever you have to flush in coco, you should flush with calmag and low K. That way, the calcium and magnesium load up and trade out for potassium as needed. Just a tip.


Man. That’s good knowledge. I see good knowledge posted a lot in here. Unsure how/wish I could remember it all.... that’s solid info there that honestly I probably will forget next week :/


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 12, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Man. That’s good knowledge. I see good knowledge posted a lot in here. Unsure how/wish I could remember it all.... that’s solid info there that honestly I probably will forget next week :/


Screenshot bro... ive got a whole folder just for information! been doing that for awhile.. always something new to learn!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 12, 2019)

Man. Where’d everyone go? Who needs in on this BH? @Soil2Coco has his. 3rd monkey yours is packed up bro. So is big Steve. Think I have two more.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 12, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Man. Where’d everyone go? Who needs in on this BH? @Soil2Coco has his. 3rd monkey yours is packed up bro. So is big Steve. Think I have two more.


Sounds good.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 12, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Man. Where’d everyone go? Who needs in on this BH? @Soil2Coco has his. 3rd monkey yours is packed up bro. So is big Steve. Think I have two more.


You’re sending Steve BH beans?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You’re sending Steve BH beans?


Dont think so man was supposed to be deez nugs


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 12, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Dont think so man was supposed to be deez nugs


From his post up there it sounds like he is.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> From his post up there it sounds like he is.


Shit im unsure never knew that... if so man dont send the ones you got let someone else get in on it ya know


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 12, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Shit im unsure never knew that... if so man dont send the ones you got let someone else get in on it ya know


I just need to know what he’s doing lol @Moabfighter are you sending him BH beans?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I just need to know what he’s doing lol @Moabfighter are you sending him BH beans?


Does he already have one on the way? I just want to get anyone in on this that wants in. I don’t need these other BH beans.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 12, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Does he already have one on the way? I just want to get anyone in on this that wants in. I don’t need these other BH beans.


Go ahead and send them. 
I was putting some in with the lights he just bought but I have to go into the post office and pack the boxes to ship them id rather not be in there packing beans too. Ya know what I mean? If you don’t wanna send them I’ll send them doesn’t matter either way.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 12, 2019)

Appreciate yall foreal!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 13, 2019)

My PPM going up instead of down isbststting to show in my plant. 

Need to add more water more often I guess I don’t know.


----------



## schmebulock (May 13, 2019)

Day 22:

Busy friggin night. Had to build the coco/perlite for my d2w gals, and smushed some nugs on top of that!

Forum Stomper (coco d2w):

Before:


After:



CDLC - Day 4 in the DWC bucket - topside hasn't done much but the roots are just shooting out!



@3rd Monkey smushed!


Got about 4 hits out of that, and we were flying for GoT last night haha


----------



## iceman2494 (May 13, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Day 22:
> 
> Busy friggin night. Had to build the coco/perlite for my d2w gals, and smushed some nugs on top of that!
> 
> ...


Looking killer! Did a couple bowls of sams crack with some dab wax and topped with keif to get ready for GOT. Passed out in the first 5 mins .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 13, 2019)

Traveling with about a boatload of THC concentrates lol


----------



## iceman2494 (May 13, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> My PPM going up instead of down isbststting to show in my plant.
> 
> Need to add more water more often I guess I don’t know.


Ever since my res change the ppm is in the low 130s or so .


----------



## schmebulock (May 13, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Traveling with about a boatload of THC concentrates lol
> 
> View attachment 4332602


what am i looking at in the center? sour gummies or something?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 13, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> My PPM going up instead of down isbststting to show in my plant.
> 
> Need to add more water more often I guess I don’t know.


Is your water level dropping? Has your PH changed its routine?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 13, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Day 22:
> 
> Busy friggin night. Had to build the coco/perlite for my d2w gals, and smushed some nugs on top of that!
> 
> ...


Showed my wife the pic. She said am I in no way, shape or form to touch her straightener for such practices lol.

I'm not sure I've ever heard her declare law like that before...


----------



## schmebulock (May 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Showed my wife the pic. She said am I in no way, shape or form to touch her straightener for such practices lol.
> 
> I'm not sure I've ever heard her declare law like that before...


haha my wife said the same thing! so I bought a $37 hair straightener on amazon. Picked a little more expensive one than a basic use one because this has a digital interface to set the temperature.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M14RI79/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1

I use one of these clamps (already had it) for the compression:


----------



## Or_Gro (May 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Showed my wife the pic. She said am I in no way, shape or form to touch her straightener for such practices lol.
> 
> I'm not sure I've ever heard her declare law like that before...


Looks like you need to invest...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 13, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> haha my wife said the same thing! so I bought a $37 hair straightener on amazon. Picked a little more expensive one than a basic use one because this has a digital interface to set the temperature.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M14RI79/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1
> 
> I use one of these clamps (already had it) for the compression:


Now she’ll want an upgrade...w clamps


----------



## schmebulock (May 13, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Now she’ll want an upgrade...w clamps


i've pressed about 18 nugs at this point - already cracked the plastic frame lol


----------



## JonathanT (May 13, 2019)

Attach the plates to a clamp lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 13, 2019)

Burn Break!!!!

*whistle blows*


----------



## schmebulock (May 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Burn Break!!!!
> 
> *whistle blows*


amen. 3 bowls in on banana kush already


----------



## schmebulock (May 13, 2019)

How's everyone's Monday night startin off?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 13, 2019)

Not to bad. Stayed away from everyone . No spoilers for the got I missed last night . How is everyone else ? Second set of leaves look a lot better than first set .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 13, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> How's everyone's Monday night startin off?


Not too bad just got off work actually... still got plenty to unpack im just too exhausted to do it lol!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 13, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Not too bad just got off work actually... still got plenty to unpack im just too exhausted to do it lol!


Hit the bowl and just go at it big homie !


----------



## Moabfighter (May 13, 2019)

@3rd Monkey @bigggsteve89 PMing tracking numbers in the next ten mins. Don’t thanxk me thank my ole lady. 

Please grow “my strains” out. Would mean a lot.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Not to bad. Stayed away from everyone . No spoilers for the got I missed last night . How is everyone else ? Second set of leaves look a lot better than first set .


Bad.


Aggravating man. Going to buy more distilled water tonight and not touch my tap for a while. Ugh.

Think my light was too close? I raised it up a lot. I’m wondering if my only issue might be light burn. Or do you guys see other problems...
There’s a couple red/brown places. Ugh. 
Edit for my own memory buy a kerosene pump today


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 13, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> @3rd Monkey @bigggsteve89 PMing tracking numbers in the next ten mins. Don’t thanxk me thank my ole lady.
> 
> Please grow “my strains” out. Would mean a lot.


Tell her thanks.

You want it indoors, outdoors bucket, outdoors in ground?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 13, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Bad.
> View attachment 4332814
> 
> Aggravating man. Going to buy more distilled water tonight and not touch my tap for a while. Ugh.
> ...


How close is your light, what's your temps, and any additives?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> How close is your light, what's your temps, and any additives?


It was a foot away. Now it’s about 36 inches...... ppm was 145. Took it down to 100....... think PPM May have been too high


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 13, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> It was a foot away. Now it’s about 36 inches...... ppm was 145. Took it down to 100....... think PPM May have been too high


Which light did you have on it?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 13, 2019)

Your light is too close. Ppm doesn't matter so much as what's in that ppm.

What's your temps.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 13, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> @3rd Monkey @bigggsteve89 PMing tracking numbers in the next ten mins. Don’t thanxk me thank my ole lady.
> 
> Please grow “my strains” out. Would mean a lot.


Im definitely breaking in the new place with some of your strains bro.. they will be dropped in about a week or so... just got to get everything set up. Maybe someone can help me how would I go about venting a closet?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Hit the bowl and just go at it big homie !


I actually smoked me a fatty and now im stuck lol got to get up tho man its tough but I got to keep pushing forward ill be done before I know it! You alright today my man?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 13, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Im definitely breaking in the new place with some of your strains bro.. they will be dropped in about a week or so... just got to get everything set up. Maybe someone can help me how would I go about venting a closet?


Anywhere you can that's up and out. You can run sideways if you have to, but never down.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 13, 2019)

@bigggsteve89

https://www.amazon.com/EAGLE-Flexible-Roofing-Flashing-Boots/dp/B07F6XDFV9/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?keywords=slicon+chimney+boot&qid=1557787080&s=gateway&sr=8-3-spell

If you have to go through the roof, these are the way to go. They are very easy to install and work like they should.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 13, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> I actually smoked me a fatty and now im stuck lol got to get up tho man its tough but I got to keep pushing forward ill be done before I know it! You alright today my man?


Chillin big Steve . About to grill some burgers . Gonna stay soberish till I eat and get kids down so I can watch this GOT .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 13, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Bad.
> View attachment 4332814
> 
> Aggravating man. Going to buy more distilled water tonight and not touch my tap for a while. Ugh.
> ...


Endless it’s a cfl you got that thing way to close .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 13, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Which light did you have on it?


The mars hydro. It was hella close. I thought I could put LEDS super close... shit.


----------



## schmebulock (May 13, 2019)

I'm about to go check on my girlies


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 13, 2019)

Sup guys! KY is awesome!!!

Hope everyone’s day is going great

I miss my girls terribly...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Your light is too close. Ppm doesn't matter so much as what's in that ppm.
> 
> What's your temps.


Temps are fine I think. Bucket is sitting at 73. Tent. Not sure. But far from hot


----------



## Moabfighter (May 13, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Sup guys! KY is awesome!!!
> 
> Hope everyone’s day is going great
> 
> I miss my girls terribly...


Lol Kentucky sucks balls. Going there in September for Louder than Life festival ft Staind return.


----------



## schmebulock (May 13, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Sup guys! KY is awesome!!!
> 
> Hope everyone’s day is going great
> 
> I miss my girls terribly...


What are you doing up in kentucky?


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 13, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> The mars hydro. It was hella close. I thought I could put LEDS super close... shit.


Lol I told ya 3ft for seedlings w those QB’s

That mars is basically a QB. Either way tech is getting better, 12” away... I bet your ppm want even an issue

Bet it was simply light burn, which means she will pull thru!!!


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 13, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Lol Kentucky sucks balls. Going there in September for Louder than Life festival ft Staind return.


I’m In a “golf club” end of town in KY lol

Suuuuuuper booshee out here


----------



## Moabfighter (May 13, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Lol I told ya 3ft for seedlings w those QB’s
> 
> That mars is basically a QB. Either way tech is getting better, 12” away... I bet your ppm want even an issue
> 
> Bet it was simply light burn, which means she will pull thru!!!


Hope so man. Wish you’d have hollered. You had to have came right by me ish or within an hour. I’d have bought a few them dab things off you or candies but it’s all good.........


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 13, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> What are you doing up in kentucky?


Visiting my fiancé’s family, getting all her house stuff/furniture for our new house

Just doing normal stuff  normal life stuff... for a change


----------



## iceman2494 (May 13, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Temps are fine I think. Bucket is sitting at 73. Tent. Not sure. But far from hot


My ppm I’m not worried about sinceits just tap water . When I add nutes I’ll pay attention. Slowly these autos are exiting the tent so I can add another bucket.. and maybe one last auto while these things veg .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 13, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hope so man. Wish you’d have hollered. You had to have came right by me ish or within an hour. I’d have bought a few them dab things off you or candies but it’s all good.........


I’ll probably be up your way in a month or 2 . In-laws have a Bnb . Only problem is they’re straight edge mofos .


----------



## schmebulock (May 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll probably be up your way in a month or 2 . In-laws have a Bnb . Only problem is they’re straight edge mofos .


i can't wait to see how many people flip once it's legal - gonna see all these uptight assholes unwind a little


----------



## schmebulock (May 13, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Visiting my fiancé’s family, getting all her house stuff/furniture for our new house
> 
> Just doing normal stuff  normal life stuff... for a change


how wholesome 

you guys road trip up together?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 13, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i can't wait to see how many people flip once it's legal - gonna see all these uptight assholes unwind a little


They take gov meds . Like adderall and all that bs . Weed is the devil . That being said .. I see them occasionally on holidays.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 13, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Visiting my fiancé’s family, getting all her house stuff/furniture for our new house
> 
> Just doing normal stuff  normal life stuff... for a change


So your high as a kite eating candy around this girls fam . Sounds like another walk in the park in Clyde’s world lol . Just don’t pull out the ole cock ring and hit up the gma .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 13, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> The mars hydro. It was hella close. I thought I could put LEDS super close... shit.


Not at all seedlings should be 30” away from the light. 

I seriously suggest doing some reading on the new equipment you’ve added to your tent or you’re going to run into that wicked learning curve. 

Have you bought a lux meter? If not you really need one.


----------



## schmebulock (May 13, 2019)

Oooh man she's really picking up speed now! Single day's time, the roots look to have grown atleast 3 inches in length or more!



And it looks like the top is starting to move forward again!





Meanwhile... my 3 girls in coco want more food, so i gotta prep the trash can.. lol


----------



## iceman2494 (May 13, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Not at all seedlings should be 30” away from the light.
> 
> I seriously suggest doing some reading on the new equipment you’ve added to your tent or you’re going to run into that wicked learning curve.
> 
> Have you bought a lux meter? If not you really need one.


So out of me and Moab’s fuck ups . How does yours look ?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 13, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Oooh man she's really picking up speed now! Single day's time, the roots look to have grown atleast 3 inches in length or more!
> 
> View attachment 4332849
> 
> ...


Still in aw how you can watch root development. Seeing how the runners string out first . Then the heavy duty ones branch out last .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 13, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hope so man. Wish you’d have hollered. You had to have came right by me ish or within an hour. I’d have bought a few them dab things off you or candies but it’s all good.........


There’s no way I could have stopped anyways, we had a stupid fucking schedule to keep and we were still 2 hours late

I’ll have some candies for u when I get back. I actually have the 30 you asked for


----------



## iceman2494 (May 13, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> There’s no way I could have stopped anyways, we had a stupid fucking schedule to keep and we were still 2 hours late
> 
> I’ll have some candies for u when I get back. I actually have the 30 you asked for


Don’t be a griswald. Fuck the schedule.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So out of me and Moab’s fuck ups . How does yours look ?


Not bad I think it’s about time to add some nutes to my reservoir. It pulled through that nute burn just fine. 

Thoughts @Or_Gro @3rd Monkey


----------



## Moabfighter (May 13, 2019)

Mines physically tiny compared to you alls. The physical leaves are a fraction the size.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 13, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Not bad I think it’s about time to add some nutes to my reservoir. It pulled through that nute burn just fine.
> 
> Thoughts @Or_Gro @3rd Monkey
> 
> View attachment 4332857


Way ahead of me .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Don’t be a griswald. Fuck the schedule.


Indeed lol I coulda met dude off any exit he wanted and he be rolling with a hundred more bucks in his pocket. All good tho.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 13, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Mines physically tiny compared to you alls. The physical leaves are a fraction the size.


 wax The low light . Raise it and should kick back up .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 13, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Not bad I think it’s about time to add some nutes to my reservoir. It pulled through that nute burn just fine.
> 
> Thoughts @Or_Gro @3rd Monkey
> 
> View attachment 4332857


It's not hungry yet, but you can start upping ppm slowly if you want, get a feel for what it wants. When the base of the first set of leaves starts fading out, you'll know it definitely needs feed. Your call.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So your high as a kite eating candy around this girls fam . Sounds like another walk in the park in Clyde’s world lol . Just don’t pull out the ole cock ring and hit up the gma .


Lmfaoo yup. Just a normal day for Clyde

Ex GF is crashing at my house too, watching the girls full time for me


----------



## Moabfighter (May 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> wax The low light . Raise it and should kick back up .


Yeah man I’m gonna order that lux meter. Gotta cash my paycheck first.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 13, 2019)

About to eat some Hibachi

Life is certainly changing for ol Clyde...

 

Wish you guys were ALL here with me eating candies  and fucking expensive ass filet’s and shrimp cuz that’s exactly how we’d ball on my check


----------



## iceman2494 (May 13, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Lmfaoo yup. Just a normal day for Clyde
> 
> Ex GF is crashing at my house too, watching the girls full time for me


Never met an ex I’d let stay in my house with a pot farm . I’m sure you could swing an easy 3 way .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 13, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> About to eat some Hibachi
> 
> Life is certainly changing for ol Clyde...
> 
> ...


You start that head shop job ?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's not hungry yet, but you can start upping ppm slowly if you want, get a feel for what it wants. When the base of the first set of leaves starts fading out, you'll know it definitely needs feed. Your call.


After the rapid start . I’ll wait . Smokes is way further than mine .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 13, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah man I’m gonna order that lux meter. Gotta cash my paycheck first.


Fuckin t9 bs . Meant to say raise the lower light and it should rock and roll. Good thing we arnt dealing with autos .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's not hungry yet, but you can start upping ppm slowly if you want, get a feel for what it wants. When the base of the first set of leaves starts fading out, you'll know it definitely needs feed. Your call.


I have no nutrients in the reservoir what so ever just hydro guard lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 13, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I have no nutrients in the reservoir what so ever just hydro guard lol.


Do you have the bottom of your net cup dipped in the water ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 13, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I have no nutrients in the reservoir what so ever just hydro guard lol.


Give it a light feed then. Gonna be hard to tell how far to push until you get some leaf tips to tell lol, but start light and if it starts to fade, bump a little at a time. Looks like it's picking back up.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 13, 2019)

Yea his is looking like 3 or 4 days ahead of mine .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Do you have the bottom of your net cup dipped in the water ?


Nah it’s like 1/4”-1/2 away from the water. My roots are about 2” in the water


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Give it a light feed then. Gonna be hard to tell how far to push until you get some leaf tips to tell lol, but start light and if it starts to fade, bump a little at a time. Looks like it's picking back up.


Light feed being what like 100ppm? 

And I’m going to use the 500PPM scale when talking ppm just for simplicities sake.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 13, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Light feed being what like 100ppm?
> 
> And I’m going to use the 500PPM scale when talking ppm just for simplicities sake.


100 to 200 should be fine.

Dont think of ppm as just a number, it's what's in that ppm. If you're feeding 500 ppm and 300 of that is P or K, it's going to fuck shit up. 

It's worth knowing what your ppm consists of, just in case you're using multiple nutrients.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> 100 to 200 should be fine.
> 
> Dont think of ppm as just a number, it's what's in that ppm. If you're feeding 500 ppm and 300 of that is P or K, it's going to fuck shit up.
> 
> It's worth knowing what your ppm consists of, just in case you're using multiple nutrients.


Think he’s using the flora series .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think he’s using the flora series .


I dunno. I thought I remembered him saying the MC one, but then the masterblend or something lol. Too many different nutes everybody is running.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I dunno. I thought I remembered him saying the MC one, but then the masterblend or something lol. Too many different nutes everybody is running.


The megacrop is for my auto flowers only. 

I’ll be using GH flora series for my DWC plant.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 13, 2019)

@3rd Monkey I'm going to make a new reservoir with silica blast in it take my PPM and then add 100-200 ppm feed of grow,micro, and calmag to the solution and then at the end add hydroguard and then PH my reservoir.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @bigggsteve89
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/EAGLE-Flexible-Roofing-Flashing-Boots/dp/B07F6XDFV9/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?keywords=slicon+chimney+boot&qid=1557787080&s=gateway&sr=8-3-spell
> 
> If you have to go through the roof, these are the way to go. They are very easy to install and work like they should.


Im in a trailer so that would be perfect! Thanks bro


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 13, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd Monkey I'm going to make a new reservoir with silica blast in it take my PPM and then add 100-200 ppm feed of grow,micro, and calmag to the solution and then at the end add hydroguard and then PH my reservoir.


That should be fine, though you shouldn't need calmag yet. The micro had calcium, and the gro has magnesium. If you start to see a K problem with the silica, take a few cups out and add it back with calmag.

I don't know anything about hydroguard.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That should be fine, though you shouldn't need calmag yet. The micro had calcium, and the gro has magnesium. If you start to see a K problem with the silica, take a few cups out and add it back with calmag.
> 
> I don't know anything about hydroguard.


Actually you make a valid point I bought that box and it’s supposed to be a complete cycle worth of nutes and it doesn’t have a calmag that came in it. lol I have to be careful because I’m using RO water that comes out at 0 ppm

Hydroguard is just beneficial microbes.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 13, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Actually you make a valid point I bought that box and it’s supposed to be a complete cycle worth of nutes and it doesn’t have a calmag that came in it. lol I have to be careful because I’m using RO water that comes out at 0 ppm
> 
> Hydroguard is just beneficial microbes.


Just so you don't overdo the calcium or magnesium. 

If youre adding microbes and then a strong acid, won't it kill them?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Just so you don't overdo the calcium or magnesium.
> 
> If youre adding microbes and then a strong acid, won't it kill them?


Oops I meant PH and then add hydroguard good catch.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 13, 2019)

I’m going to use this feeding schedule. Starting at 1/4 strength. You think they’re using 500 or 700 ppm scale on here? And it calls for bloom nutes as well.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 13, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m going to use this feeding schedule. Starting at 1/4 strength. You think they’re using 500 or 700 ppm scale on here? And it calls for bloom nutes as well.
> 
> View attachment 4332940


GH uses TDS/500. Yea, 1/4 strength to start.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> GH uses TDS/500. Yea, 1/4 strength to start.


My plant is currently in reservoir with no nutes can I just pull my plant add my nutes to that reservoir make sure in working my PPM and then PH and then just drop the plant back in it?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 13, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> My plant is currently in reservoir with no nutes can I just pull my plant add my nutes to that reservoir make sure in working my PPM and then PH and then just drop the plant back in it?


You can. 

I like to have a second bucket handy that I can put the lid on. I call it the garage bucket. Just plain ph'd water if you're trimming/pruning, peroxide water if you're cleaning, let your ph acids mix up well, etc. Gives you peace of mind knowing the roots are still getting air and water if you have to sterilize a res... You're going to want another bucket lol.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Never met an ex I’d let stay in my house with a pot farm . I’m sure you could swing an easy 3 way .


I’d entertain that idea if ally wasn’t the baddest bitch I’ve ever seen lol. Guess I’m tryin to live right? Idk... I did allot of dirt growing up... decided to play this one right... and it’s paying off

You guys see this video from b4 the plant yo yos? 






Crazy shit man. Can’t WAIT to chop her down.

@Moabfighter I’ve got a hell of a nugget picked out for you


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You can.
> 
> I like to have a second bucket handy that I can put the lid on. I call it the garage bucket. Just plain ph'd water if you're trimming/pruning, peroxide water if you're cleaning, let your ph acids mix up well, etc. Gives you peace of mind knowing the roots are still getting air and water if you have to sterilize a res... You're going to want another bucket lol.


I’ve got another bucket lol I just didn’t want to carry them back and forth. but since you insist I’ll just make my new reservoir up in the other bucket and just switch them out.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 13, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’ve got another bucket lol I just didn’t want to carry them back and forth. but since you insist I’ll just make my new reservoir up in the other bucket and just switch them out.


You don't have to this time, but when you're fucking with foliage and root balls, it really helps lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You don't have to this time, but when you're fucking with foliage and root balls, it really helps lol.


lol good cause I didn’t wanna fuck with carrying buckets until I get this new tent set up. Lmao. It’ll be much easier once I’ve got it set up. My veg boxes are 3’x3’x3’ under the stairs and it’s a pain where I’m putting my new tents I have a lot of space and head room lol. Got my new tent and my driver for my fourth 96 in the mail today freaking stoked. I’m about to hook them up tomorrow.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 13, 2019)

My DWC plant looks like absolute dogshit.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 13, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> My DWC plant looks like absolute dogshit.


Shit happens you’ll be better for it in the long run. These mistakes make us better growers dude. Now you know. 

Btw you can put your LED’s 12” at flower. But not during veg. UNLESS you’ve dimmed them to the right PPFD at 12”


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 13, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> My DWC plant looks like absolute dogshit.


It's not much different than soil. Think of the water as your soil, but now your soil reacts much quicker to changes.

Lighting is no different. Too close in soil or DWC is going to end the same.

Even nutrients and ph aren't much different, you just have to monitor more often.

Don't get intimidated by it dude, own that shit. In hydro, you control EVERY aspect of that plants life cycle. It won't be a rocket ship right now, but it'll perk up and take back off.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 13, 2019)

Alrighty @3rd Monkey I'm at 100ppm and 6.0 ph. My reservoir temp is at 69 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## JonathanT (May 13, 2019)

My auto candy dawg is refusing to be an auto. I'll get some update pics in a little.


----------



## JonathanT (May 13, 2019)

Auto candy dawg
 
Little Dragon
 
Yoga Cookies appears to have chlorosis?
 
Any input for me?


----------



## JonathanT (May 13, 2019)

Be kind lol. I only have 95 watts


----------



## JonathanT (May 13, 2019)

Seed bank is getting bigger


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 14, 2019)

Morning y’all

I really really miss my bitches.... 

  

Strange timelapse photo :/ 

I’m booooored I need PLANTS TO TEND TO IN THE MORNINGS! Ughhhh this is awe full

I want to go home lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Auto candy dawg
> View attachment 4333046
> Little Dragon
> View attachment 4333049
> ...


It's hard to see the chlorosis that you're talking about. The bottom looks pale, like its hungry. The top looks like maybe mottling? Which I would suspect as mag.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's hard to see the chlorosis that you're talking about. The bottom looks pale, like its hungry. The top looks like maybe mottling? Which I would suspect as mag.


I was gunna ask y’all, what Is chlorosys? 

(I prefer to learn from others b4 I just google it)


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

Lightening of the green in the leaves.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

Fuckin hung over and work. Yay


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

@3rd Monkey must’ve liked the feed because it went from 100 ppm to 90ppm this AM.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd Monkey must’ve liked the feed because it went from 100 ppm to 90ppm this AM.



Good deal. She'll get big in no time.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Good deal. She'll get big in no time.


It’s already beginning to go. My roots got bigger and the larger leaves have grown since last night lol. Not crazy but it’s definitely noticeable.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> It’s already beginning to go. My roots got bigger and the larger leaves have grown since last night lol. Not crazy but it’s definitely noticeable.


Now that you have roots and foliage established, it gets easier. If you can grow happy roots, the foliage takes care of itself.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

Lmao my PPM just rises instead of falls. Plants on its way out the door I think.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

Last night it was 80. This morning it’s 120


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Last night it was 80. This morning it’s 120


There's 3 main reasons that would happen.

1, it's feeding and the feed is all used up, so there's just more waste now. Unlikely, given the size.

2, you have a light leak and you're getting algae growth.

3, you check your ppm after you add your ph adjusters, not before.

What's in the res right now? Additive wise?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> There's 3 main reasons that would happen.
> 
> 1, it's feeding and the feed is all used up, so there's just more waste now. Unlikely, given the size.
> 
> ...


Not a god damn thing. Distilled water. Zero ppm. And hydroguard. It had my tap water in it which everyone was saying was ok but I mean....... ph has never went under 5.5. Never went above 6.2. 

So I don’t know what the hell the problem is. My soil plants looks perfect lmao


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

Lmfao


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Not a god damn thing. Distilled water. Zero ppm. And hydroguard. It had my tap water in it which everyone was saying was ok but I mean....... ph has never went under 5.5. Never went above 6.2.
> 
> So I don’t know what the hell the problem is. My soil plants looks perfect lmao


My ph starts in the 5.8 range and by the time I get home it’s up to 6.5-6.8.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

Think it’s way to early for me to add anything ? After that rapid start idk if it can handle it


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Not a god damn thing. Distilled water. Zero ppm. And hydroguard. It had my tap water in it which everyone was saying was ok but I mean....... ph has never went under 5.5. Never went above 6.2.
> 
> So I don’t know what the hell the problem is. My soil plants looks perfect lmao


You aren't adding ph up or down?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> My ph starts in the 5.8 range and by the time I get home it’s up to 6.5-6.8.


Yeah I’m not sure how anyone with a job is supposed to keep up with this. What more can I do? I check before work. Good. Check after work. Good. Check before bed. Good. 

Occasionally PPM is just stupid? Is it when I’m running lower on water or?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think it’s way to early for me to add anything ? After that rapid start idk if it can handle it


I always start on calmag, so I'm sure you can feed any time. Just keep it light.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You aren't adding ph up or down?


Well yeah. But nutrients. Nothing.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

I didn’t go to work today because I’m so mad over it. Going to try it Clyde style and sit here and stare at it all day and see what happens.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Well yeah. But nutrients. Nothing.


Ph up and down add ppm.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I didn’t go to work today because I’m so mad over it. Going to try it Clyde style and sit here and stare at it all day and see what happens.


It needs time to recover from the light burn.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

Think I’ll try .2 ml of all 3 ? Or just grow and micro ?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

Roots look fantastic IMO. I’m trying. Hard to NOT fuck this up I swear. Ugh.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I didn’t go to work today because I’m so mad over it. Going to try it Clyde style and sit here and stare at it all day and see what happens.


Don’t skip work on it . It’ll come around .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Ph up and down add ppm.


Ppm is 002. Ph is 5.75. 

I’m telling you though. In a few days....: that PPM is gonna rise. Why?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Roots look fantastic IMO. I’m trying. Hard to NOT fuck this up I swear. Ugh.
> 
> View attachment 4333323


Looks a lot better than my roots . Mine are just stringy weak runners . Yours are already branching .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think I’ll try .2 ml of all 3 ? Or just grow and micro ?


All 3, give them 1ml per gallon to start.

Before you do, how old from sprout?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Looks a lot better than my roots . Mine are just stringy weak runners . Yours are already branching .


Look at my your top lol. Mine doesn’t stand a chance to recover from that I don’t think. God she looks rough


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Roots look fantastic IMO. I’m trying. Hard to NOT fuck this up I swear. Ugh.
> 
> View attachment 4333323


Dude, you're doing everything right in your bucket. Don't sweat it. It's the topside that hurt it.

Honestly, if those were my roots, I'd give them a light feed of calmag.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Dude, you're doing everything right in your bucket. Don't sweat it. It's the topside that hurt it.
> 
> Honestly, if those were my roots, I'd give them a light feed of calmag.


I don’t have any cal/mag.... :/ might can take advantage of the day and go buy some though....

My Candy dawg auto I tried I put in my tent under full watts. Bottom set of leaves would curl up and die while the new set would grow. Then those would curl up and die. 

Wondering if my DWC failures have been purely killing them with too much light :/


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ppm is 002. Ph is 5.75.
> 
> I’m telling you though. In a few days....: that PPM is gonna rise. Why?


That ppm rises for a few reasons. 

Your plant produces waste through the roots and back into the water to feed bacteria which you don't have. Normally, they would eat them and ppm count is more accurate. 

Another reason is temp. Temp will allow more or less dissolved gases into the water content. 

Lastly, your ph controls introduce ppm.

If you're sure it's not a light leak, then it's one of the above.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I don’t have any cal/mag.... :/ might can take advantage of the day and go buy some though....
> 
> My Candy dawg auto I tried I put in my tent under full watts. Bottom set of leaves would curl up and die while the new set would grow. Then those would curl up and die.
> 
> Wondering if my DWC failures have been purely killing them with too much light :/


Most likely. I've been finding that these QBs and LEDs are a much different animal than HPS. 

What nutes are you using?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That ppm rises for a few reasons.
> 
> Your plant produces waste through the roots and back into the water to feed bacteria which you don't have. Normally, they would eat them and ppm count is more accurate.
> 
> ...


Well this bucket took about 2ml of PH DOWN to get on point. So let’s consider that variable. Now let me go get a water temp for you and we will assess that. I can add a ice pack if need be but hang on.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> All 3, give them 1ml per gallon to start.
> 
> Before you do, how old from sprout?


Think the thing is a almost 2 weeks . Sprouted i think May 1st or second


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

68F without adding any ice. Does it need to be colder?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think the thing is a almost 2 weeks . Sprouted i think May 1st or second


Remember @Or_Gro was saying wait to 3 sets of leaves but idk


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think the thing is a almost 2 weeks . Sprouted i think May 1st or second


You can add it if it looks like it's hungry, or just give it a light dose of calmag until it gets a bit bigger.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Remember @Or_Gro was saying wait to 3 sets of leaves but idk


That’s one reason I haven’t given anything .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 4333338
> 
> 68F without adding any ice. Does it need to be colder?


Nope. But if you come back and it's 70 and your ppm is different, now you know why.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You can add it if it looks like it's hungry, or just give it a light dose of calmag until it gets a bit bigger.


What’s a light dose ?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Nope. But if you come back and it's 70 and your ppm is different, now you know why.


I wasn’t following you until now. Gotcha. So if temp changes PPM can change. Well. That’s terrible for me then because my house climate changes often. Sometimes ole lady’s hot. Sometimes she’s cold....

What do I do about that? Will a PPM spike kill my plant? You guys say a lot 150ish ppm is fine I just worry. When it spikes up what do I do? Make water colder if this is the variable causing it? Say PPM is high. Water is warm. I can add ice day and expect that PPM to go down?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Remember @Or_Gro was saying wait to 3 sets of leaves but idk


I always feed calmag from the start and haven't had any problems. Even in coco.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What’s a light dose ?


Guess it depends on the calmag, but 1/8 strength.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 4333338
> 
> 68F without adding any ice. Does it need to be colder?



No 68F is perfect no colder. And I’m telling you it was your light. Period. The end. 

You were blasting it with photons.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I wasn’t following you until now. Gotcha. So if temp changes PPM can change. Well. That’s terrible for me then because my house climate changes often. Sometimes ole lady’s hot. Sometimes she’s cold....
> 
> What do I do about that? Will a PPM spike kill my plant? You guys say a lot 150ish ppm is fine I just worry. When it spikes up what do I do? Make water colder if this is the variable causing it? Say PPM is high. Water is warm. I can add ice day and expect that PPM to go down?


Haha, relax.

It's normal. The more stable it is the better, but fluctuation within range isn't going to hurt anything. Anything 68-72 is the golden zone.

Ppm spikes from temp within range won't hurt.


If you absolutely NEED to make your temps stable, insulate the outside of your bucket for starters. Then check your temp in 24hrs. You may need to warm it, cool it, or leave it alone.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Guess it depends on the calmag, but 1/8 strength.


I use the flora calmagic


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No 68F is perfect no colder. And I’m telling you it was your light. Period. The end.
> 
> You were blasting it with photons.


Awesome man thank you. I keep thinking my DWC problems are when my PPM is at say 80 then I check it and it’s 120,130. I guess I’m wrong but I was always thinking any “up” in PPM ever was terrible.

Helps to know it was the light. I raised it as high as the ratchet hangers would go. I’ll get an exact measurement. Nothing crazy.


----------



## schmebulock (May 14, 2019)

@Moabfighter and the gang, how old are your seedlings at this point?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I use the flora calmagic


Yea, whatever gets you to 100-150ppm range.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

May4 I had a sprout


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

I’m just now from these few posts beginning to understand what I need to be doing here lol.

If it needs cal mag. Up the PPM. Of cal mag. It eats it. PPM is lower. It got fed cal mag. It’s happy.

Now I do this with 15 other things huh...


----------



## schmebulock (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I always feed calmag from the start and haven't had any problems. Even in coco.


coco cations, little bastards lol

even putting my forum stompers into coco last night i did full strength 5ml/gal because i know the coco's gonna suck half of it out


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> coco cations, little bastards lol
> 
> even putting my forum stompers into coco last night i did full strength 5ml/gal because i know the coco's gonna suck half of it out


My roots organic soil is coco based. Wtf

Think I’m going to give one of my soil plants the lightest feed possible 1/4 the bottle recommendations strength. Has cal mag in it.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m just now from these few posts beginning to understand what I need to be doing here lol.
> 
> If it needs cal mag. Up the PPM. Of cal mag. It eats it. PPM is lower. It got fed cal mag. It’s happy.
> 
> Now I do this with 15 other things huh...


Something like that. It gets easier once you get a solid setup and regimen going. 

Fix your light, keep the bucket as you are and time will heal all wounds.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> coco cations, little bastards lol
> 
> even putting my forum stompers into coco last night i did full strength 5ml/gal because i know the coco's gonna suck half of it out


I prefer them over soil, honestly. Like hydro, it's much easier to be precise and exact. 

Did you add it in with your other nutes?


----------



## schmebulock (May 14, 2019)

is it wrong that i undid all the knots of my roots last night? lol i was like "oh if i just untangle this section here you'll be free!"


----------



## schmebulock (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I prefer them over soil, honestly. Like hydro, it's much easier to be precise and exact.
> 
> Did you add it in with your other nutes?


yeah i always amend calmag with my nutes - but i use canna coco a/b so it's specifically designed to have a bit more coco in it so by the flowering endgame i'm usually running 1ml/gal of calmag


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> is it wrong that i undid all the knots of my roots last night? lol i was like "oh if i just untangle this section here you'll be free!"


No. Undoing the knots sounds time consuming though lol. Usually you just pull it apart.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah i always amend calmag with my nutes - but i use canna coco a/b so it's specifically designed to have a bit more coco in it so by the flowering endgame i'm usually running 1ml/gal of calmag


If you run into a calmag issue, next time you feed, feed calmag first, then the rest of your nutes. 

K will cling before Ca.


----------



## schmebulock (May 14, 2019)

I'm gonna have to find a way to get the airtube hose out of the way - the roots are guaranteed to wrap around the hose


----------



## schmebulock (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If you run into a calmag issue, next time you feed, feed calmag first, then the rest of your nutes.
> 
> K will cling before Ca.


fascinating! i remember at one point someone saying to feed calmag first but since i do a reservoir i kind of just lump it all together


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

Botanicare pure blend pro. Veg nute. Says week one seedlings/clones o ml. Week one 15ML. 

I made up a gallon of water with 5ml and dispersed half the gallon amongst 3 soil plants. 140ppm. 6.2 PH


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> fascinating! i remember at one point someone saying to feed calmag first but since i do a reservoir i kind of just lump it all together


Ah, didn't know you were rocking a res. You could still hand feed calmag before you run the nutes, or are you on a constant drip?


----------



## schmebulock (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Ah, didn't know you were rocking a res. You could still hand feed calmag before you run the nutes, or are you on a constant drip?


no sir, i have a 40 gallon trash can (currently running 10 gals but i go up to 25 gals for flower) - feed once a day to start, as they get bigger i will feed at 6 est and 11 est each night. I run 20/4 with my break being noon to 4pm.

450 gpm pump pumps res via 1/2 inch pvc tubing to a 6 feed manifold i built that mimicks soil2coco's

manifold has 6 feeds thread tapped into the base - can do 6 plants at once.

you can see the feed tubes here:



manifold:


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Awesome man thank you. I keep thinking my DWC problems are when my PPM is at say 80 then I check it and it’s 120,130. I guess I’m wrong but I was always thinking any “up” in PPM ever was terrible.
> 
> Helps to know it was the light. I raised it as high as the ratchet hangers would go. I’ll get an exact measurement. Nothing crazy.


No problem! You really need a lux meter so you can figure out what your PPFD of your light is. It’s a necessity with these QB’s


----------



## schmebulock (May 14, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No problem! You really need a lux meter so you can figure out what your PPFD of your light is. It’s a necessity with these QB’s


lux only does lumens i thought? wouldn't he need a PAR meter for ppfd?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> no sir, i have a 40 gallon trash can (currently running 10 gals but i go up to 25 gals for flower) - feed once a day to start, as they get bigger i will feed at 6 est and 11 est each night. I run 20/4 with my break being noon to 4pm.
> 
> 450 gpm pump pumps res via 1/2 inch pvc tubing to a 6 feed manifold i built that mimicks soil2coco's
> 
> ...


Nice setup. Very neat.

At least if you have a cal problem you could hand feed if you had to.


----------



## schmebulock (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Nice setup. Very neat.
> 
> At least if you have a cal problem you could hand feed if you had to.


yessir!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

So if I shoot for 150 ppm with just the cal mag . What if I go over ? Do I dump res and start over ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So if I shoot for 150 ppm with just the cal mag . What if I go over ? Do I dump res and start over ?


No, just take out a few solo cups and refill.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

Worth giving it a try . I do know when I ph in the am and after work it drifts to 6.4 or so . Will that cause a lock out ?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> lux only does lumens i thought? wouldn't he need a PAR meter for ppfd?


No you take your LUX x100 scale. And then divide it by 64-67 depending on the light to get your PPFD any number between 66-67 will get you close enough though.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So if I shoot for 150 ppm with just the cal mag . What if I go over ? Do I dump res and start over ?


Here's how I do it. Doesn't make it THE way, but it might help you take out the guesswork.

Start off with making a gallon of everything you are going to put in there. Calmag at 2ml. Micro at 2.5ml. Gro at 2.5ml. Bloom at 2.5ml.

Set your ph at 5.8 and check your ppm. That is your baseline of what your ppm is of every individual nute, so if you have a def, you'll know what to add and how much to get to whatever ppm. If you have a tox, you'll know what to back off and how much. 

Do the same when you bump feed. Try to proportion them so you can just add them all together. The above would require 4 full gallons, so almost a five gallon bucket. 

It's front loaded, but it saves you guesswork... And I hate guessing lol.


----------



## schmebulock (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Here's how I do it. Doesn't make it THE way, but it might help you take out the guesswork.
> 
> Start off with making a gallon of everything you are going to put in there. Calmag at 2ml. Micro at 2.5ml. Gro at 2.5ml. Bloom at 2.5ml.
> 
> ...


yeah nothing beats a simple guide/chart. slide finger along this row to that column... okay do this. got it.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Worth giving it a try . I do know when I ph in the am and after work it drifts to 6.4 or so . Will that cause a lock out ?


No. Drift is normal. As long as you stay below 6.8 or so,and drop it within a reasonable time, you won't have any issues. 5.5-6.5 is just optimal range.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Here's how I do it. Doesn't make it THE way, but it might help you take out the guesswork.
> 
> Start off with making a gallon of everything you are going to put in there. Calmag at 2ml. Micro at 2.5ml. Gro at 2.5ml. Bloom at 2.5ml.
> 
> ...


And that feed right there would be for later down the road feed ?


----------



## GrowerAnonymous (May 14, 2019)

InTheValley said:


> huh? Coco holds alot of water, and also takes awhile to evaporate, especially if there are no roots to suck it up. If you fill a container up with coco, water it, or soak it, like you guys do with it, and just let it sit there. even after several days, it will still hold alot of the water you put in. Then, press your fist into the coco, and see how much water comes out the bottom. Watering everyday is a waste, unless of course, your roots are sucking it up/and or your grow is extremely hot. But if its wet on top, its wet through the pot. the benefit of coco is like you said, aeration, but if your constantly soaking it, its not getting the aeration benefit. The O2 in the water you put in, is very very quickly depleted, and then the roots utilize the air pockets in the coco, but if they are constantly soaked, your not getting the best of both worlds with coco. Coco is fibrous, and holds your nutes very well also, so who ever started the myth of coco just reflects nutes, is just that, a myth.
> 
> take Neil for instance, his plants grow big, but i personally think they ALWAYS look like shit, because he is destroying the root fibers by keeping them constantly water logged. He just nutes the shit out of them constantly.
> 
> and a tip with the recharge, once a week, dont PH your water with PH down. If your PH is above 7, add 1 tsp per half gallon of water of molasses, to get the PH down to around 5.5, then add recharge, which take s your PH back up to around 8. The bennies will level out your PH in a couple hours, and all will be ok.


Coco/perlite does not hold well. Not feeding daily in coco means you get pissy plants. I kno so, ive done it, got the tshirt buddy.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

My roots on the bh are weak looking and stringy . The sh has way better roots . Still starting to see some yellowing on my new set of leaves .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> And that feed right there would be for later down the road feed ?


Those are starting veg measurements, except calmag. The calmag is so you know your ppm now, if you want to add to your bucket. 

I don't use calmagic, so I don't know what measurement gets you where, just a ballpark.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> My roots on the bh are weak looking and stringy . The sh has way better roots . Still starting to see some yellowing on my new set of leaves .


Put up some pics when you can.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

Sorry I’m still fried from last night . So I add all that to a gallon. Do I add the cal magic or no? After all mixed I drop a little in till I get to desired ppm which is ?do I also add silica blast ?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

Welp. Cut all my budding plants down. Only had 4 left and they were about where they needed to be. Was getting a few aphids so fuck it I’ll cut them now and spray some bug spray around and hit them hard with a fan in the dark tent and let them dry. 

Have one very ugly deez nugs plant that I’m going to just use for dabs. 


Is there any more safety in knowing I only have 5 tiny sprouts now....?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Sorry I’m still fried from last night . So I add all that to a gallon. Do I add the cal magic or no? After all mixed I drop a little in till I get to desired ppm which is ?do I also add silica blast ?


Lol. Mix up a gallon of micro, a separate gallon of gro, a separate gallon of bloom, and a separate gallon of calmag. Take readings of each individual one. Write it down and tape it to the side of your tent as a reference. 

If you like the ppm of them and want to use them now, combined them all together, check ppm. If it's to high, top the last gallon or so off with plain water. Still to high, take some out and add plain water til you hit the ppm you want. You can always cut your ppm with plain water, no matter what... Ratios that were in there before the cut, stay there after the cut. Only ppm count gets effected.

If it needs more, you now have the numbers to give you a close estimate on how much to add to achieve what ppm up to 2.5ml.

Make sense?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

Yes and no . I’d probably go 1 ml to 1 gal of water . I’m not sure what the desired ppm should be at this stage of growth. Shouldn’t I be using all together? And silica blast is just bennies so I can’t hurt much with that right ? Maybe I should have some more research before I started this .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Lol. Mix up a gallon of micro, a separate gallon of gro, a separate gallon of bloom, and a separate gallon of calmag. Take readings of each individual one. Write it down and tape it to the side of your tent as a reference.
> 
> If you like the ppm of them and want to use them now, combined them all together, check ppm. If it's to high, top the last gallon or so off with plain water. Still to high, take some out and add plain water til you hit the ppm you want. You can always cut your ppm with plain water, no matter what... Ratios that were in there before the cut, stay there after the cut. Only ppm count gets effected.
> 
> ...


Bet your ass that got screenshotted.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Yes and no . I’d probably go 1 ml to 1 gal of water . I’m not sure what the desired ppm should be at this stage of growth. Shouldn’t I be using all together? And silica blast is just bennies so I can’t hurt much with that right ? Maybe I should have some more research before I started this .


At this stage, between 100-200ppm OF NUTES is a good target. I usually add around 100ppm (no more) of calmag on day one. 

You can do 1 ml to a gallon, but you're going to be going up in feed soon, so it makes more sense to do 2.5. If you want to do 1ml a gallon to get the hang of it, that'll do too.

You will put it all together, this is just so you know how much ppm of N, or P, or K you are adding separately. So, if she's lacking N, you can bump up N without bumping up everything and potentially causing problems.

Silica blast, never used. I'm assuming it's got potassium silicate like the rest, so it'll have a dose of K in it. I dunno about the microbes.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> At this stage, between 100-200ppm OF NUTES is a good target. I usually add around 100ppm (no more) of calmag on day one.
> 
> You can do 1 ml to a gallon, but you're going to be going up in feed soon, so it makes more sense to do 2.5. If you want to do 1ml a gallon to get the hang of it, that'll do too.
> 
> ...


How about for me man. I’m just using the botanicare veg pro nute. I made up a gallon earlier at 5ml (15ML is week one dose) and PHd it. It was 140ppm if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

Since we are always talking about microbes and root zones, I wanted to show you this. This is what beneficial microbes, bacteria, and fungi are supposed to do.

Here's the healthy clone.

 

Here's what's down below. I have this piece of shit iPod, but I hope you can see the layer of clear slime. That layer is what coats roots to prevent bacterial infections, buffers ph so it's less important (still important), helps roots feed easier, etc.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> How about for me man. I’m just using the botanicare veg pro nute. I made up a gallon earlier at 5ml (15ML is week one dose) and PHd it. It was 140ppm if I’m not mistaken.


You should go a little easier, it's healing up. Maybe 75-100 would be a better target til you get some new growth, then step it up.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You should go a little easier, it's healing up. Maybe 75-100 would be a better target til you get some new growth, then step it up.


Yeah man I’m not giving it any nutes until I get more growth like or gro said. But I did feed that gallon to my soil plants and they seem fine


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah man I’m not giving it any nutes until I get more growth like or gro said. But I did feed that gallon to my soil plants and they seem fine


Soil buffers.


----------



## Soil2Coco (May 14, 2019)

Sorry guys. I’ve been sick this passed week. Dropped my phone in puke and lost my email info as well as login for RIU. Well I’m back and banana hammock in soil is alive and ready to start growing. My hydro shop closed up unexpectedly and I can’t find Tupur anywhere so I may be making the switch to Promix

Here’s the flower room. I think the stretch is just about done

 

Some pics from the day they went into flower


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Welp. Cut all my budding plants down. Only had 4 left and they were about where they needed to be. Was getting a few aphids so fuck it I’ll cut them now and spray some bug spray around and hit them hard with a fan in the dark tent and let them dry.
> 
> Have one very ugly deez nugs plant that I’m going to just use for dabs.
> 
> ...


Not if you have aphids. Or any pest for that matter. 

I’m cutting my deez nugs around day 70-75 gotta get them wrapped up before this shit gets outta hand. 

Did stack up nicely after all Was said and done we will see how the next two weeks go.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Not if you have aphids. Or any pest for that matter.
> 
> I’m cutting my deez nugs around day 70-75 gotta get them wrapped up before this shit gets outta hand.
> 
> ...


For an auto, was it worth your effort? Looks great man.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> For an auto, was it worth your effort? Looks great man.


Yes however lesson learned since I’m hand feeding I’ll only do two next time with the coco DTW. That way everything matches

I’ve got 2 gallon buckets I feed from, my airpots are 2 gallon, and so running two at a time vs 3 or more would be a lot less work. Unless I hooked it to an automatic system like my hempys. 

All in all worth my time. I was looking for 1-2 zips per plant minimum and I’ll achieve that no problem especially without fuck ups.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

Should I mix the nutes in distilled water ?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Should I mix the nutes in distilled water ?


I would. So you know exactly what’s going on. Distilled water is zero ppm. So the only PPMS that be in it are what you put in it


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Should I mix the nutes in distilled water ?


Yea, that's fine.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Sorry guys. I’ve been sick this passed week. Dropped my phone in puke and lost my email info as well as login for RIU. Well I’m back and banana hammock in soil is alive and ready to start growing. My hydro shop closed up unexpectedly and I can’t find Tupur anywhere so I may be making the switch to Promix
> 
> Here’s the flower room. I think the stretch is just about done
> 
> ...



Glad you’re here bro!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

When I get home I’ll take pics of bh and you can see if it looks ok


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

One last thing (not really) so my higher ppm would be the 100 ppm of cal mag and 100 ppm of the other 3 combined ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> One last thing (not really) so my higher ppm would be the 100 ppm of cal mag and 100 ppm of the other 3 combined ?


You lost me.

Say you put 1ml of cal magic in 1 gallon of water. You get 100ppm.

Now, you put 1ml of micro in a different 1 gallon of water. Say you get 90 ppm. 

When you mix up a batch of nutes at 1ml each, say you have 350ppm overall, you'll know that 100ppm of that is cal mag and 90ppm is micro. 

So, if you encounter a deficiency of N, you'll know that 90ppm wasn't enough and you can bump it up to 120ppm, without bumping the other 2 (bloom and gro), reducing your chance of overkilling P or K. 

If you get a calcium lockout, since micro has calcium in it, you know you can back off your calmag by 40 or 50ppm. 

It's so you can tailor nutrition. Getting it yet?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You lost me.
> 
> Say you put 1ml of cal magic in 1 gallon of water. You get 100ppm.
> 
> ...


He should be because I’m dumb as a brick and it’s starting to come to me. 

Not so much with my only running “a veg nute” though. I’m not adding anything individually except I guess i have to get cal mag.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> He should be because I’m dumb as a brick and it’s starting to come to me.
> 
> Not so much with my only running “a veg nute” though. I’m not adding anything individually except I guess i have to get cal mag.


Right. Honestly, you might need other additives if your plants want it. Only downside to 1 part. 

What is it again lol? I'll check it out quick.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

Get that part . Part I’m kinda stuck on is I take 3 1 gal of water . Drop 1ml each in separate bottles . Take ppm . Write on bottle . So now I take a ml or how ever much out of each gal and add to res to I get a ppm of 150-200 ? Do I add cal mag to its own gal ?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Get that part . Part I’m kinda stuck on is I take 3 1 gal of water . Drop 1ml each in separate bottles . Take ppm . Write on bottle . So now I take a ml or how ever much out of each gal and add to res to I get a ppm of 150-200 ? Do I add cal mag to its own gal ?


Here’s the bh .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Get that part . Part I’m kinda stuck on is I take 3 1 gal of water . Drop 1ml each in separate bottles . Take ppm . Write on bottle . So now I take a ml or how ever much out of each gal and add to res to I get a ppm of 150-200 ? Do I add cal mag to its own gal ?


Oh ok. My bad.

Yes, cal mag to its own gallon. 

That's 4 gallons total. Dump it in a 5 gallon bucket, mix it really good, ph it, and check ppm. Should be pretty close to all the individual ppm added together. 

Say it's 400 ppm, you want 200. Take 2 and a half gallons out of your res, add 2 and a half gallons of your nute mix, then top off with plain ph'd water. Should get you ballpark. 

If you need more ppm, take some out of your res and replace with your nute solution. 

If you need less ppm, take some out of your res and replace with ph'd plain water.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Here’s the bh .


She's ready for feed. See how the base of the first set of leaves is now fading? That's your sign.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Oh ok. My bad.
> 
> Yes, cal mag to its own gallon.
> 
> ...


Forgot a gal . Only have 3 gal . No extra bucket to mix in and I thought you would just take a little out of each gal and put in a res till you get the ppm of 200 .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

This is the skunk . Idk what’s wrong with it . Been this way from the start . Roots are way stronger than the bh .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Forgot a gal . Only have 3 gal . No extra bucket to mix in and I thought you would just take a little out of each gal and put in a res till you get the ppm of 200 .


If you do it that way, it's going to take a long time and you'll have unequal parts most likely. You can try it. 

You don't have anything that'll hold 4 gallons lol? Storage tub? Garbage can? 

You only need 1 gallon jug to do it. Mix it up, write it on paper, dump it in bucket. Next gallon, write it down, dump in bucket.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> This is the skunk . Idk what’s wrong with it . Been this way from the start . Roots are way stronger than the bh .


It's hungry. That's why it's fading.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If you do it that way, it's going to take a long time and you'll have unequal parts most likely. You can try it.
> 
> You don't have anything that'll hold 4 gallons lol? Storage tub? Garbage can?
> 
> You only need 1 gallon jug to do it. Mix it up, write it on paper, dump it in bucket. Next gallon, write it down, dump in bucket.


I can conjure something up . I only have the 3 gallons of distilled water . I’ll be short one for the cal mag .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I can conjure something up . I only have the 3 gallons of distilled water . I’ll be short one for the cal mag .


That's fine. The micro will have you covered for now.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

I’ll just re use one bottle and have to subtract from ppm of the water .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

I'll take some measurements quick to try to get you close, maybe you can go right in the res.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's fine. The micro will have you covered for now.


Alright so you think 2.5 ml of each to a gal . Ph and ppm ,write it down. Mix it all together ph check ppm . Then subtract 2 half gal of res and add the mixture .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Alright so you think 2.5 ml of each to a gal . Ph and ppm ,write it down. Mix it all together ph check ppm . Then subtract 2 half gal of res and add the mixture .


Yup. Let me see what I get with 2.5ml of micro.

Start with swapping a gallon out of your res and adding a gallon of nutes. Check ppm of res. Take out res water and add nute water til you get the ppm you want. I would stay close to 100-150 ppm just to start.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

Alright so we are going to take a gal and give a gal . If the ppm is over I just take a couple cups out and replace with ph water till I get my ppm I want .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

Micro at 1ml per gallon is 55ppm.
Gro at 1ml per gallon is 25ppm.
Bloom at 1ml per gallon is 25ppm.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Alright so we are going to take a gal and give a gal . If the ppm is over I just take a couple cups out and replace with ph water till I get my ppm I want .


If you have 4 gallons in your res, 4 ml of each should get you close. If you don't want to use up your distilled and wait until you get more to test.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

Think I should add 1 ml of each and see what the ppm goes to ?


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Last night it was 80. This morning it’s 120


 If your PPM is rising then that means you have a growth or bacteria inside your reservoir and it should probably be cleaned and bleached out 

I think I remember somebody like low-key telling me that if that number rises and the water level hasn’t fallen dramatically to make that number rise up... then it’s because of a growth

That’s nuts lmk if you figure out why it’s doing that

I’m actually rly curious to know, Because I have seen that same thing in my reservoirs several times but never really knew why I guess I always assumed it was just drinking water and not eating food


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

And she’s off lol. She’s grown 1/4-1/2” since last night.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think I should add 1 ml of each and see what the ppm goes to ?


1ml of each, per gallon of res water.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> 1ml of each, per gallon of res water.


I’ll give it a try after I cook and see what I come out with .ill buy another 5 gal bucket so I can mix everything next time .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

I feel like you guys may be over complicating this whole deal. Which is to be expected. However @3rd Monkey is guiding you as well as I in the right direction so just listen lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

Gotta ask questions so I can get answers . I do tend to complicate things . My bad


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

You're all doing fine. First hydro run so you'll work your glitches out as you go. That's the big difference from soil... repetition.

What you do in soil in a week, you do in hydro in a day, so don't sweat the small shit.


----------



## schmebulock (May 14, 2019)

If you guys havent come home to a plant completely wilted from lack of water and then have them completely spring back to life by morning, you haven't lived, man. Lol

Talk about a heart attack lol


----------



## schmebulock (May 14, 2019)

Just finished mowing.. the other grass I grow.. lol

Didnt say I weed-ate lol.. but love the swirls


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> If you guys havent come home to a plant completely wilted from lack of water and then have them completely spring back to life by morning, you haven't lived, man. Lol
> 
> Talk about a heart attack lol


I'm still waiting for the one that I germ, go to work, come back and it's fully ripe lol.

Glad she sprung back for you. Surprising how resilient they are.

I'm gonna be battling temps tonight with the outdoor betties. 34 low. They already got some color from the last few nights lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Just finished mowing.. the other grass I grow.. lol
> 
> Didnt say I weed-ate lol.. but love the swirls
> View attachment 4333471


Nice work. 

Now get that shit off the siding lol!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> And she’s off lol. She’s grown 1/4-1/2” since last night. View attachment 4333449View attachment 4333450


007 of ganja growing lol.


----------



## schmebulock (May 14, 2019)

The lilac bushes smell so beautiful right now


3rd Monkey said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Now get that shit off the siding lol!


That's only a years growth, I cut them way back about a year ago. Some of the bushes on the side i cut completely down to try to make it a walkway...

This year they're back alive and about 3 ft in diameter lol


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Just finished mowing.. the other grass I grow.. lol
> 
> Didnt say I weed-ate lol.. but love the swirls
> View attachment 4333471


I drive that way too when I’m drunk .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> The lilac bushes smell so beautiful right. Lw
> 
> That's only a years growth, I cut them way back about a year ago. Some of the bushes on the side i cut completely down to try to make it a walkway...
> 
> This year they're back alive and about 3 ft in diameter lol


I have the white lilacs, say no more lol. 

I've been digging up the runners and replanting them by the road to make a "fence". They're filling quick.

They do smell terrific too. Very well kept place you have. Pat yourself on the back lol.


----------



## schmebulock (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I have the white lilacs, say no more lol.
> 
> I've been digging up the runners and replanting them by the road to make a "fence". They're filling quick.
> 
> They do smell terrific too. Very well kept place you have. Pat yourself on the back lol.


Ty sir, high praise.

Truth be told it's a ton of grass, I filled 320 gallons worth of bags of grass today


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Ty sir, high praise.
> 
> Truth be told it's a ton of grass, I filled 320 gallons worth of bags of grass today


Hell of a compost pile you could have lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Gotta ask questions so I can get answers . I do tend to complicate things . My bad


Hell ya the only stupid question is the one that doesn’t get asked man! This shit will click and once it does you really have learned damn near everything there is to grow a plant from then on its just honing in your system/set up/ and craft!! Didn’t mean it in a bad way!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> If you guys havent come home to a plant completely wilted from lack of water and then have them completely spring back to life by morning, you haven't lived, man. Lol
> 
> Talk about a heart attack lol


Amen


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> 007 of ganja growing lol.


Lol que the James Bond music!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Lol que the James Bond music!


For real, that's cool as hell. All the gadgets and intricate setups you've got going on... guess it's the mad scientist in me lol. Bang on brother!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

Almost wishing I had went Clyde style and had some nice roots then transplanted to bucket buts all good. I’ll work it out hopefully. About to order that lux meter I swear. You guys said it’s a must have right? I’ll go ahead and add cal mag to the cart too


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> For real, that's cool as hell. All the gadgets and intricate setups you've got going on... guess it's the mad scientist in me lol. Bang on brother!


Man it takes all the guess work out of it! Wouldn’t know what to do without them. I think I’m done buying stuff and then bam something else lol. I’ll snap some pics of these digital thermometers I just got in the mail. After my kiddos game I’ll snap some pics. There’s a probe that sits in the reservoir that’s Hooked to a digital screen that reads the temps in the res. That way I don’t have to even open the lid to knoenthe temps. It’s a fish tank thermometer.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Man it takes all the guess work out of it! Wouldn’t know what to do without them. I think I’m done buying stuff and then bam something else lol. I’ll snap some pics of these digital thermometers I just got in the mail. After my kiddos game I’ll snap some pics. There’s a probe that sits in the reservoir that’s Hooked to a digital screen that reads the temps in the res. That way I don’t have to even open the lid to knoenthe temps. It’s a fish tank thermometer.


Fearful I won’t be able to keep up with you I lack about 98 percent of the cool stuff you have.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Almost wishing I had went Clyde style and had some nice roots then transplanted to bucket buts all good. I’ll work it out hopefully. About to order that lux meter I swear. You guys said it’s a must have right? I’ll go ahead and add cal mag to the cart too


Yup that lux meter will tell you how high you need your lights how dim or bright they need to be as well just an easy way to dial in your lights vs the eye test.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yup that lux meter will tell you how high you need your lights how dim or bright they need to be as well just an easy way to dial in your lights vs the eye test.


Yeah I don’t want to be guessing there. Soil2coco posted some planted earlier and their stance looked perfect.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Fearful I won’t be able to keep up with you I lack about 98 percent of the cool stuff you have.


They just cut out the uncertainty. You’ll be fine. Got tired of the eye test and guesswork now I know exact measurements on everything in my garden. Just buy a little but at a time it’s worth it. The thermometers are less than $15. You’re not missing much man. If I can find a PH probe that I can drop in my reservoir and see my PH top side I’m buying it lol. They just help not necessarily must haves.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah I don’t want to be guessing there. Soil2coco posted some planted earlier and their stance looked perfect.


I can guarantee they’re being raised and lowered based on the readings on that meter.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I can guarantee they’re being raised and lowered based on the readings on that meter.


So that 33 dollar meter is pretty much the standard and perfectly fine? Confirm that and I’ll order.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> So that 33 dollar meter is pretty much the standard and perfectly fine? Confirm that and I’ll order.


Yes. That’s the one. The orange one.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

Did w ml each . The res for the sh was way higher . Adding the nutes the sh came out to 150 . The bh was lower ppm and it came out just at 44. Minus my ppm of plain res on both . Idk if I should just stay put on those readings ? They both got the exact same dose .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Did w ml each . The res for the sh was way higher . Adding the nutes the sh came out to 150 . The bh was lower ppm and it came out just at 44. Minus my ppm of plain res on both . Idk if I should just stay put on those readings ? They both got the exact same dose .


I’m not following you man. Trying hard to. Think no matter what you’re okay based on your alleged PPM


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> If you guys havent come home to a plant completely wilted from lack of water and then have them completely spring back to life by morning, you haven't lived, man. Lol
> 
> Talk about a heart attack lol


To many times I’d like to admit .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

Ladies already got some color. It's been low 40s last few nights, supposed to be 34 tonight. Just took some cuttings, though I don't think they'll be bothered. It's been raining and windy, so shouldn't get a frost. Those purple stems should clear up tomorrow. Supposed to be a heat wave lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

wait a second. Why am I using a tent in a side room when I could just use the whole room............???????????


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> To many times I’d like to admit .


Me too. 

I remember seeing Clyde freaking out about being gone for a week and I remember there being bad times where I wouldn’t open my tent for a week lol. Plants wilt as shit. Dirt an inch from the pot gap. They always come back once established. Getting them there though..... fucking irking me lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Did w ml each . The res for the sh was way higher . Adding the nutes the sh came out to 150 . The bh was lower ppm and it came out just at 44. Minus my ppm of plain res on both . Idk if I should just stay put on those readings ? They both got the exact same dose .


So you did one ml each in both res, but one came out to 150, the other to 44... is that right?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

My bad just smoked first time today . What I did was take my original ppms in res and subtracted it by my res ppm with nutes and got my number .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> My bad just smoked first time today . What I did was take my original ppms in res and subtracted it by my res ppm with nutes and got my number .


So it was 44, after nutes it was 150?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> So you did one ml each in both res, but one came out to 150, the other to 44... is that right?


No .
Bh ppm was 146 to start and after nuteswas 190 . Sh started at 193 after nutes at 243 . This is Ph was both pretty much where I left it this morning at 5.8 ish . Raised to 5.9-6.0. I also tested my tds meter in distilled water and it read .001. Didn’t mean 150


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

Sorry had to grab my note book .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

I only did 1 ml . Not 1 ml a gal though ..


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> No .
> Bh ppm was 146 to start and after nuteswas 190 . Sh started at 193 after nutes at 243 . This is Ph was both pretty much where I left it this morning at 5.8 ish . Raised to 5.9-6.0. I also tested my tds meter in distilled water and it read .001. Didn’t mean 150


That sounds right then. 50ppm of feed you just added.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

Thought I was suppose to go up to 150 ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Thought I was suppose to go up to 150 ?


Yea, but your concentrations are right. Add 2 more ml of each and you'll be there.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

Nice . Did somethin right . I’ll add and ph and ppm . haven’t really experienced yellowing problem so early in soil .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Nice . Did somethin right . I’ll add and ph and ppm . haven’t really experienced yellowing problem so early in soil .


Roots grow much slower in soil.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

Why is your starting ppm so high, just out of curiosity? What's in there?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

Got me on that . Can’t see them in soil . Think my problem for me is adjusting to the needs. In soil you have a leeway with the additives.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Why is your starting ppm so high, just out of curiosity? What's in there?


Started out in low 90s . Just plain tap . Only thing inside was gff and ph up and down .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Started out in low 90s . Just plain tap . Only thing inside was gff and ph up and down .


Oh, you used tap to start, not distilled. Gotcha.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

Thought about using distilled but the tap ppm was so low . Does the chemicals in the tap water evaporate cause any kind of flux?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Thought about using distilled but the tap ppm was so low . Does the chemicals in the tap water evaporate cause any kind of flux?


Well shouldn't have to worry. City tap, you'll have chlorine maybe, but it evaporates out. Couldn't tell you about a flux? Never had city tap.

90ppm isn't bad at all. I'm sure it's fine.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

Something in my well water causes my mushroom tubs to mold. Someone on another forum suggested they’ve seen wel water be high in iron before and that give problems. Idk. I’m prolly just talking shit. Think I’m just burning my plant tops to raisins.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Something in my well water causes my mushroom tubs to mold. Someone on another forum suggested they’ve seen wel water be high in iron before and that give problems. Idk. I’m prolly just talking shit. Think I’m just burning my plant tops to raisins.


Don't know anything about growing mushrooms, couldn't tell you.

Yours is definitely the light. You could see it curling up from the stress. It'll comeback, just take care of the roots.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

3 ml each came out to a 131 ppm feed for bh and 120 ppm feed for sh .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Don't know anything about growing mushrooms, couldn't tell you.
> 
> Yours is definitely the light. You could see it curling up from the stress. It'll comeback, just take care of the roots.


Shit his roots look crazy good compared to mine .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Something in my well water causes my mushroom tubs to mold. Someone on another forum suggested they’ve seen wel water be high in iron before and that give problems. Idk. I’m prolly just talking shit. Think I’m just burning my plant tops to raisins.


What kind of mushrooms??


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> 3 ml each came out to a 131 ppm feed for bh and 120 ppm feed for sh .


Good numbers. Not so hard after all, is it?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Good numbers. Not so hard after all, is it?


Thanks for being patient. Trying to avoid starting over so I’m a lil cautious.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> What kind of mushrooms??


Used to do the bad kind but getting ready to fire up some pink oysters and shiitake. Have some plugs and poplar and red oak logs from work to innoculate although I don’t think the logs will be a quick profitable business option. Going to get back into agar/slant work soon and work on some bulk sawdust substrates.

The bad ones are honestly worth pennies compared to medicinal/gourmet edible mushrooms. So I’m trying to make money and the plan is me and my co partner are going to sell at the farmers markets and potentially directly to restaurants.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Thanks for being patient. Trying to avoid starting over so I’m a lil cautious.


No problem dude. You'll get the hang of it now. You know how to roll ppm, balance ph, etc... the rest is just a shit ton of that until harvest lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> No problem dude. You'll get the hang of it now. You know how to roll ppm, balance ph, etc... the rest is just a shit ton of that until harvest lol.


I’m just very eager to see a “thriving” plant growing in my water. I believe you that it’ll come around. But the waiting game/stress up to that day..... you don’t even know.

Or gro ok or did he quit coming around cuz I’m a dummy?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Used to do the bad kind but getting ready to fire up some pink oysters and shiitake. Have some plugs and poplar and red oak logs from work to innoculate although I don’t think the logs will be a quick profitable business option. Going to get back into agar/slant work soon and work on some bulk sawdust substrates.
> 
> The bad ones are honestly worth pennies compared to medicinal/gourmet edible mushrooms. So I’m trying to make money and the plan is me and my co partner are going to sell at the farmers markets and potentially directly to restaurants.


In my realm, we call that "going legit" lol. All the power to you man. Hope it pans out and you can make some money on it.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

We’ve lost a few guys it seems. Where’s @Hom3grown0815 and @GrowerAnonymous 

?

Thanks for rejoining us in here @schmebulock 

To those who don’t know. He did the Sams crack comparative with us on grasscity. 

Do you have a BH Schme? If not my last one is all yours.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

Hell we really need to get @Hom3grown0815 a BH bean boys. I just offered my last one up... sent 3 of mine out. Popped two. Ones gonna die. Not sure why. Have one left.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

Ive one to go if another wants to join ?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m just very eager to see a “thriving” plant growing in my water. I believe you that it’ll come around. But the waiting game/stress up to that day..... you don’t even know.
> 
> Or gro ok or did he quit coming around cuz I’m a dummy?


I’ve asked 135 questions today . I’m the dummy bro .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2019)

Holy poop. My seedsman order from a month ago finally shipped. From..... the United States? Tracked? A month after I ordered it? Gee thanks......

Starting some blueberry soon 

Edit ordered that lux meter yay


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Holy poop. My seedsman order from a month ago finally shipped. From..... the United States? Tracked? A month after I ordered it? Gee thanks......
> 
> Starting some blueberry soon
> 
> Edit ordered that lux meter yay


After that failed attempt from truenorth. I’ll order within the us . Luckily the 80$ order was half off .. but I only got a sticker...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> We’ve lost a few guys it seems. Where’s @Hom3grown0815 and @GrowerAnonymous
> 
> ?
> 
> ...


Homegrown is dealing with some landlord stuff I believe and groweranonymous has been around he’s super active on GC still and my journal over there.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hell we really need to get @Hom3grown0815 a BH bean boys. I just offered my last one up... sent 3 of mine out. Popped two. Ones gonna die. Not sure why. Have one left.


He declined i was sending them already and the landlord issues he said hold onto them.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Holy poop. My seedsman order from a month ago finally shipped. From..... the United States? Tracked? A month after I ordered it? Gee thanks......
> 
> Starting some blueberry soon
> 
> Edit ordered that lux meter yay


Fuck that!!! A month?!?!?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> After that failed attempt from truenorth. I’ll order within the us . Luckily the 80$ order was half off .. but I only got a sticker...


This is why I started using seedsherenow.com fuck customs


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

Think what got me most was the checked box saying to be destroyed.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think what got me most was the checked box saying to be destroyed.


Fucking stupid. Wish there was somewhere in the US I could get Barney’s Farm beans at least the ones on attitude there’s a bunch on GYO but hardly any of the ones I want off of attitude.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

This Colorado cookies isn’t half bad.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> This Colorado cookies isn’t half bad.


Cookies are always fire. lol 

Love me some cookie strains!


----------



## JonathanT (May 14, 2019)

What's a guy gotta do to get some BH beans?
I have
Seed stock
Bag Seed* 100
G13 x Acapulco Gold - 100+
Black Rhino - 6
White Rhino x Baboon - 4
Crazy Glue - 4
Jack's Cleaner - 1
Gorilla Cookies x GSC - 8
Sky Kush - 4


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> What's a guy gotta do to get some BH beans?
> I have
> Seed stock
> Bag Seed* 100
> ...


I have one to let go .


----------



## JonathanT (May 14, 2019)

Messaged you


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Cookies are always fire. lol
> 
> Love me some cookie strains!


Can’t go wrong . Thanks to the vault for the beans .


----------



## JonathanT (May 14, 2019)

Auto Colorado cookies was so freaking sticky


----------



## JonathanT (May 14, 2019)

Organic cat hair even!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 14, 2019)

Very happy with the smoke of the acc. It’s pretty gooey.


----------



## JonathanT (May 14, 2019)

My dogs enjoyed their after grow snack. The stalks make them slobber and it gets in between their teeth, like Organic floss


----------



## JonathanT (May 14, 2019)

Looks like i will be showing off my banana hammock along with you all!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Looks like i will be showing off my banana hammock along with you all!


Right on man welcome! Glad you could join in on the fun!


----------



## JonathanT (May 14, 2019)

Any of the old gc folks, if you'd like some G13 x Acapulco Gold hit me up


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Any of the old gc folks, if you'd like some G13 x Acapulco Gold hit me up


Auto or photo?


----------



## JonathanT (May 14, 2019)

Regular photo seeds


----------



## JonathanT (May 14, 2019)

I didn't bother counting, but my best guess is 100+ beans


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> I didn't bother counting, but my best guess is 100+ beans


I’ve got some aurora Indicas From nirvana I can trade ya. PM me on here or GC.


----------



## JonathanT (May 14, 2019)

We could do a G13 x Acapulco Gold grow off next....


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 14, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> We could do a G13 x Acapulco Gold grow off next....


I’m not opposed to that!


----------



## JonathanT (May 14, 2019)

Ok. I really like the idea too


----------



## JonathanT (May 14, 2019)

If we all agree that G13 x Acapulco Gold would be a fun grow off, I will supply the beans.


----------



## JonathanT (May 14, 2019)

Greenleaf megacrop 300g samples on their site. Shipping only


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 15, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Greenleaf megacrop 300g samples on their site. Shipping only


That’s where we all got them. I ended up buying the whole line. They’re good for DTW applications.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 15, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> If we all agree that G13 x Acapulco Gold would be a fun grow off, I will supply the beans.
> View attachment 4333597


What was your GC username?


----------



## JonathanT (May 15, 2019)

Same as here


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 15, 2019)

Hey everybody, sorry I havent been on here lately. Been so busy lately. My banana hammock plant is doing good. Still just a seedling but its nice and healthy. I moved my lights around and finally have my tents setup properly. I moved my two biggest plants into flower. So now I have plenty of room in the veg tent so my BH can grow nice and big! I'm planning on mainlining her. Is anyone else planning on doing a mainline?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 15, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Any of the old gc folks, if you'd like some G13 x Acapulco Gold hit me up


Wowzers


----------



## JonathanT (May 15, 2019)

Would be a nice, long, grow off.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Fucking stupid. Wish there was somewhere in the US I could get Barney’s Farm beans at least the ones on attitude there’s a bunch on GYO but hardly any of the ones I want off of attitude.


Hey Smoke, I love Barneys farm too, I go through attitude and just use their "random item" stealth shipping. Ive ordered 3 times from them recently and they are very sneaky about how they hide the seeds. 2/3 of my packages were inspected and all reached me just fine. You gotta pay for it but their stealth shipping is definitely worth it.


----------



## JonathanT (May 15, 2019)

@BigOleNugs19 I am working on my first manifold. Plan on cloning the tops I'm about to cut off.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 15, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> @BigOleNugs19 I am working on my first manifold. Plan on cloning the tops I'm about to cut off.
> View attachment 4333667


Man, your plant looks so mature! How long have you been vegging? Heres a pic or my best manifold to date. Just put her into flower a couple days ago


----------



## schmebulock (May 15, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Thanks for rejoining us in here @schmebulock
> 
> To those who don’t know. He did the Sams crack comparative with us on grasscity.
> 
> Do you have a BH Schme? If not my last one is all yours.


I'm completely full up - but i am joining you guys with my wife's creme de la chem in dwc - this is my first time in dwc as well. I would take you up on that offer but I just don't have the space!

but in response to your other comment about getting the seedling going first and then transplanting - that's what I did and this is where she's at as of last night:

The uniformity is so sexy


----------



## iceman2494 (May 15, 2019)

Looking really good .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 15, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> I'm completely full up - but i am joining you guys with my wife's creme de la chem in dwc - this is my first time in dwc as well. I would take you up on that offer but I just don't have the space!
> 
> but in response to your other comment about getting the seedling going first and then transplanting - that's what I did and this is where she's at as of last night:
> 
> ...


I always enjoy seeing some mephisto strains being grown out! Beautiful plant man


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 15, 2019)

36 here last night. Luckily, all the rain shit on any chance of frost. The outdoor crop survived and the sun is up.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I always enjoy seeing some mephisto strains being grown out! Beautiful plant man


I still have a handful of Mephisto strains I want to run .


----------



## schmebulock (May 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I always enjoy seeing some mephisto strains being grown out! Beautiful plant man


Thanks! Now watch me fuck it up somewhere  LOL


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 15, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Thanks! Now watch me fuck it up somewhere  LOL


Hey! You should see my kosher kush I have going if you want a good example to go off of! Lol!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I don’t have any cal/mag.... :/ might can take advantage of the day and go buy some though....
> 
> My Candy dawg auto I tried I put in my tent under full watts. Bottom set of leaves would curl up and die while the new set would grow. Then those would curl up and die.
> 
> Wondering if my DWC failures have been purely killing them with too much light :/


At this stage, 100-150 ppfd, max...light meter?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Remember @Or_Gro was saying wait to 3 sets of leaves but idk


Your roots are branching, go for it.. (3 sets tru leaves is a signal, root branching is the real trigger).


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No you take your LUX x100 scale. And then divide it by 64-67 depending on the light to get your PPFD any number between 66-67 will get you close enough though.


Or, as i’ve posted a couple times:

https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/blogs/calculators/converting-lux-to-ppfd


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Sorry guys. I’ve been sick this passed week. Dropped my phone in puke and lost my email info as well as login for RIU. Well I’m back and banana hammock in soil is alive and ready to start growing. My hydro shop closed up unexpectedly and I can’t find Tupur anywhere so I may be making the switch to Promix
> 
> Here’s the flower room. I think the stretch is just about done
> 
> ...


Lookin great, as usual S2C...hope you’re feeling better..


----------



## iceman2494 (May 15, 2019)

Guessing since my roots haven’t branched is a reason my ppm is still where it was yesterday after I added in nutes ?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m just very eager to see a “thriving” plant growing in my water. I believe you that it’ll come around. But the waiting game/stress up to that day..... you don’t even know.
> 
> Or gro ok or did he quit coming around cuz I’m a dummy?


Busy f#ckin week...

Jaysus, miss a day and it’s hard to recover on this thread.

You guys are so f#ckin lucky to have 3rd Monkey..,he knows his shit and is johnny on the spot...wish i had a 3rd Monkey when i was starting out..


----------



## iceman2494 (May 15, 2019)

We are blessed . I can say that for sure .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

Part of my busy week:
 

96 left, 288 right...

Workin on Original Glue (GG4) today...


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 15, 2019)

Morning guys, chillin out in the woods on her parents camp property, scoping out good spots for outdoor


----------



## Moabfighter (May 15, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Any of the old gc folks, if you'd like some G13 x Acapulco Gold hit me up


Wowzers


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Hey everybody, sorry I havent been on here lately. Been so busy lately. My banana hammock plant is doing good. Still just a seedling but its nice and healthy. I moved my lights around and finally have my tents setup properly. I moved my two biggest plants into flower. So now I have plenty of room in the veg tent so my BH can grow nice and big! I'm planning on mainlining her. Is anyone else planning on doing a mainline?


Yep I’m gonna run a nebulas manifold


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 15, 2019)

Well fellas todays the day... time to move the tent!!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> At this stage, 100-150 ppfd, max...light meter?


Ordered last night. Should be here today or tomorrow


----------



## iceman2494 (May 15, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Well fellas todays the day... time to move the tent!!


Hope you wrote fragile on the box .


----------



## schmebulock (May 15, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Hope you wrote fragile on the box .


"hey wuts frajeeleey mean boss?"


----------



## schmebulock (May 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yep I’m gonna run a nebulas manifold


oooh yeah tell me again what kind of manifold? KinkAY


----------



## iceman2494 (May 15, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> "hey wuts frajeeleey mean boss?"


It’s French for breakable shit I think .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 15, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> oooh yeah tell me again what kind of manifold? KinkAY


----------



## schmebulock (May 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


>


lol i actually like nebulas, it kind of gets you finished a little sooner with the mainline.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 15, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Hope you wrote fragile on the box .


They made the drive just fine.. was only 20 mins away lol now to set it all back up! Think im going to finish up this run in the 4x4 then just use the 2 by 3 and 1/2 closet im not growing monsters seems my 4x4 has alot of unused space


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yep I’m gonna run a nebulas manifold


Nice, not sure the difference between nebulas and nugbucketz. I think I am following nug's


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 15, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> lol i actually like nebulas, it kind of gets you finished a little sooner with the mainline.


That was my reasoning behind it honestly


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Nice, not sure the difference between nebulas and nugbucketz. I think I am following nug's


Nebulas is 1 topping and nugs is 3. Just a bit quicker veg time.


----------



## JonathanT (May 15, 2019)

Gonna call my manifold a Fuckit Bucket


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Nebulas is 1 topping and nugs is 3. Just a bit quicker veg time.


Nugs is pure power. Your branches grow thicker, more even, and it builds heavier buds in my opinion.

Nebulas is good for quick turnaround if you're on a schedule, but if you start to get any weight, you usually have to tie them off.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 15, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Gonna call my manifold a Fuckit Bucket


There are a lot of ways to manifold, none wrong.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 15, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> They made the drive just fine.. was only 20 mins away lol now to set it all back up! Think im going to finish up this run in the 4x4 then just use the 2 by 3 and 1/2 closet im not growing monsters seems my 4x4 has alot of unused space


Has even more space laid on its side lol. Now with QBs, I might just lay it down for good.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 15, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Has even more space laid on its side lol. Now with QBs, I might just lay it down for good.


Never thought about turning the tent on its side... hoping the closet will do me better


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 15, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Never thought about turning the tent on its side... hoping the closet will do me better


The more room, the merrier. Grow bonsai trees and hang 4000k led Christmas lights on them lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 15, 2019)

Decided to go and get black buckets . If I could see the shadow of my hand outside the bucket than light is getting in . Grabbed another sample of mammoth p .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 15, 2019)

Still a little yellowing . Not sure if it’s from the rapid start earlier or me sucking at this .roots look good . Ppm still same as yesterday. Ph isn’t swinging really at all .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 15, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Decided to go and get black buckets . If I could see the shadow of my hand outside the bucket than light is getting in . Grabbed another sample of mammoth p .


Cant go wrong with that mammoth p man!!! Wish it wasnt so expensive


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 15, 2019)

So today being I moved my tent I decided that the photos were going to 12/12. Im running fox farms trio for the first time and im a bit lost on the bloom feed. Am I mixing both the tiger bloom and the big bloom or is it one or the other?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 15, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Cant go wrong with that mammoth p man!!! Wish it wasnt so expensive


I asked the lady if they sold it ( knowing they don’t and they have samples) so she gave me another sample . She mentioned somehow they sent her a whole bunch . Said it was probably me because I requested it to be sent to her shop. She never contacted me and that was back in dec.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 15, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> So today being I moved my tent I decided that the photos were going to 12/12. Im running fox farms trio for the first time and im a bit lost on the bloom feed. Am I mixing both the tiger bloom and the big bloom or is it one or the other?


When I first started I wanted to try fox farm.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 15, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Decided to go and get black buckets . If I could see the shadow of my hand outside the bucket than light is getting in . Grabbed another sample of mammoth p .


That mammoth P is serious shit

Save that sample for after the 6th node and roots are established

If that sample is all you have then I think at that time frame you would benefit the most from the length of that sample 

Stoked to see y’all start popping monsters lol


----------



## schmebulock (May 15, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> That mammoth P is serious shit
> 
> Save that sample for after the 6th node and roots are established
> 
> ...


That sample should last him multiple grows, just stick to the 0.6 ml per gallon rule!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 15, 2019)

I have 2 of them now .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 15, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> That sample should last him multiple grows, just stick to the 0.6 ml per gallon rule!


Agreed! I only use it in flower but that’s because I use recharge in veg. Shits amazing.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 15, 2019)

Ill do .6 when gets a little bit bigger .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 15, 2019)

Smoke . Yours seems to doing better than ours . Wouldn’t count us out just yet though .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 15, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Smoke . Yours seems to doing better than ours . Wouldn’t count us out just yet though .


lol nah man good thing about photos is you’re normally never in too deep. It may just take a bit longer to get back on track and going well but rarely are you just fucked. I’m still not out of the weeds by any means there’s a whole 2-3 months for me to fuck something up.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 15, 2019)

That’s why I’m glad we decided to do a photo . My new growth looks way better and hopefully I’m right about having light getting to those roots . Those damn autos pissed me off . One tiny mistake turned into a never ending head ache . Like this strawberry nuggets . Started all gravy then near the end .. dookie .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 15, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s why I’m glad we decided to do a photo . My new growth looks way better and hopefully I’m right about having light getting to those roots . Those damn autos pissed me off . One tiny mistake turned into a never ending head ache . Like this strawberry nuggets . Started all gravy then near the end .. dookie .



Dude you should see the deez nuggs lol. I got them back on track but the damage was already done. I figured out I fed wayyyy to heavy.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

Original Glue (GG4) wet weights: 96 lhatvested yesterday, left; 288 just harvested, right...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 15, 2019)

Just no stopping it when in soil . This at least I can stop dump it all out and start a new . Sounds like I’m running a small fish store with the pump going but I like it .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Original Glue (GG4) wet weights: 96 lhatvested yesterday, left; 288 just harvested, right...
> 
> View attachment 4333889


How many plants was that ? Getting basically 4 pounds dry is pretty damn nice !


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 15, 2019)

I couldn't take it anymore lol.

Bucket is stabilized, had to pop one from seed. Should be rocking and rolling with you guys in about 3 days.

I'm going to run full organic and see if it's doable. If I have problems, I'll fall back onto the flora. 

Mosca Seeds Tsi Fly


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Original Glue (GG4) wet weights: 96 lhatvested yesterday, left; 288 just harvested, right...
> 
> View attachment 4333889


I still think I like those 288 buds better lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How many plants was that ? Getting basically 4 pounds dry is pretty damn nice !


I plant each - wet weights


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I plant each


Rockstar status!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 15, 2019)

Fuck man if I pull a pound out of my 4x4 I’ll be a happy camper lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Fuck man if I pull a pound out of my 4x4 I’ll be a happy camper lol.





3rd Monkey said:


> Rockstar status!


Mainly the lights & co2, i just keep it running...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Fuck man if I pull a pound out of my 4x4 I’ll be a happy camper lol.


1lb/4x4 is nothing...once you get your process nailed and your equip dialed in, you can do 1 lb per 4sq ft, if you have enuff light and add co2....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> 1lb/4x4 is nothing...once you get your process nailed and your equip dialed in, you can do 1 lb per 4sq ft, if you have enuff light and add co2....


I usually get a pound to a pound and a half from 2 plants in a 4x4 in soil/coco.

That's spectacular. How long of veg?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 15, 2019)

Moab must be killin at work . Haven’t seen him on all day .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I usually get a pound to a pound and a half from 2 plants in a 4x4 in soil/coco.
> 
> That's spectacular. How long of veg?


With manifolds it’s hard to say what “veg” means. I plan on 30 days for seed to 6 true nodes.

After that, for 8 mains per nugs’ method, it takes 7-10 days for each of three cuts, so let’s say 4 wks to build manifold. During this time i never have more than 3 nodes per main with leaves, and the leaves are still mainly juvenile.

Then you let them go vertical until they reach 12:12 height (i usually do 12-14”).

So, for my grows, time to 12:12 from seed pop is usually 4 wks propagation , 4 wks manifold building, 2 weeks true veg, 2 weeks slack -> 10-12 wks...

Last grow under 8x288 + 4x35 + far red bar +co2 gave 3.8 llbs of bud in 4x4 (16-18 tops/plant)...this time will be less for 2 reasons: the jack herer pheno is the absolute worst yielder i’ve ever grown; i trained plants to have 60+ tops each... 

without jh, i’ll prob avg ~ 3/4lb per plant dry this go round.....

Moral of the story: training matters...


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 15, 2019)

Anyone run the fox farm trio? How is the big bloom and tiger bloom used?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> With manifolds it’s hard to say what “veg” means. I plan on 30 days for seed to 6 true nodes.
> 
> After that, for 8 mains per nugs’ method, it takes 7-10 days for each of three cuts, so let’s say 4 wks to build manifold. During this time i never have more than 3 nodes per main with leaves, and the leaves are still mainly juvenile.
> 
> ...


I just count from seed pop as veg. Didn't know there was a difference?

That's a little longer than I normally veg lol. I don't know if it would suit my preferences... but now I want to pull 2 lbs out of my 4x4 lol.

Solid return though, very nice run indeed.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I just count from seed pop as veg. Didn't know there was a difference?
> 
> That's a little longer than I normally veg lol. I don't know if it would suit my preferences... but now I want to pull 2 lbs out of my 4x4 lol.
> 
> Solid return though, very nice run indeed.


@Stephenj37826 mentioned on a Grand Master Level show that he considers 2oz per sq ft to be killin it, that equates to 2 lbs per 4x4....i was pulling the equiv of 2 lbs per 4x4 under Kind leds (blurple)....

So with right amount of white leds and a dialed in process, 2 lbs per 4x4 is easily doable...

As for “veg”, the 10-12 wks to get an 8-main manifold to 12:12 may be too long for some, but the first 30 days ftom seed is the same for every method, and the last 2 weeks (vertical to 12:12 height) is certainly ”veg”; but the 4-6 wks to build a nugbuckets 8-mainer are in no way similar to regular veg - you hardly have any leaves, and the ones you have are barely providing “net photosynthesis”...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> @Stephenj37826 mentioned on a Grand Master Level show that he considers 2oz per sq ft to be killin it, that equates to 2 lbs per 4x4....i was pulling the equiv of 2 lbs per 4x4 under Kind leds (blurple)....


Shit I had no clue that dude was on here! I watch all his YouTube and IG live streams dudes got a hell of a job!! He’s the one who got me to buy into stripping for flower.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Shit I had no clue that dude was on here! I watch all his YouTube and IG live streams dudes got a hell of a job!! He’s the one who got me to buy into stripping for flower.


I’ve been told I’m def( I call it selective hearing) but I could hear you bust a load from here lol .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Shit I had no clue that dude was on here! I watch all his YouTube and IG live streams dudes got a hell of a job!! He’s the one who got me to buy into stripping for flower.


I know stephen is here, don’t know if gml is...

That day 14 brazilian wax he does, is exactly what i do... cept i do it 3x: 1 week before 12:12, day 21, and somewhere around day 28. Each time plants come back stronger. I bet if gml was able to do the 28 day strip, he’d blow away his current yields (but by then he has plants double netted, and can’t get back in there)... at some point i’m gonna test whether the pre-12:12 strip is better than just waiting till 14 days after 12:12.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> @Stephenj37826 mentioned on a Grand Master Level show that he considers 2oz per sq ft to be killin it, that equates to 2 lbs per 4x4....i was pulling the equiv of 2 lbs per 4x4 under Kind leds (blurple)....
> 
> So with right amount of white leds and a dialed in process, 2 lbs per 4x4 is easily doable...
> 
> As for “veg”, the 10-12 wks to get an 8-main manifold to 12:12 may be too long for some, but the first 30 days ftom seed is the same for every method, and the last 2 weeks (vertical to 12:12 height) is certainly ”veg”; but the 4-6 wks to build a nugbuckets 8-mainer are in no way similar to regular veg - you hardly have any leaves, and the ones you have are barely providing “net photosynthesis”...


I only grow indoor for variety, that's what I mean about preferences. 

What do you mean the first 30 days is the same for every method? Are you referring specifically to manifolds?

I don't run much traditional training, I've altered both nugs and nebulas manifolds, but it's usually well within the first 30 days.


----------



## schmebulock (May 15, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I have 2 of them now .


each of those bottles has $50 MSRP worth of mamP in it - crazy right? lol


----------



## schmebulock (May 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> @Stephenj37826 mentioned on a Grand Master Level show that he considers 2oz per sq ft to be killin it, that equates to 2 lbs per 4x4....i was pulling the equiv of 2 lbs per 4x4 under Kind leds (blurple)....
> 
> So with right amount of white leds and a dialed in process, 2 lbs per 4x4 is easily doable...
> 
> As for “veg”, the 10-12 wks to get an 8-main manifold to 12:12 may be too long for some, but the first 30 days ftom seed is the same for every method, and the last 2 weeks (vertical to 12:12 height) is certainly ”veg”; but the 4-6 wks to build a nugbuckets 8-mainer are in no way similar to regular veg - you hardly have any leaves, and the ones you have are barely providing “net photosynthesis”...


mainlining is fantastic - you basically lollipopped at the beginning instead of 2/3rds of the way through

@Or_Gro do you only grow the 8 main stems or do you permit extra offchutes? Some people cut away everything so it's just the 8 main stems


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 15, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> each of those bottles has $50 MSRP worth of mamP in it - crazy right? lol


Does it grow the plants for you?


----------



## schmebulock (May 15, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Does it grow the plants for you?


it's so good for the grow it just might! they guarantee a 16% increase in bud size/density - not too many of the products out there can say that.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 15, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> it's so good for the grow it just might! they guarantee a 16% increase in bud size/density - not too many of the products out there can say that.


Sounds like snake oil lol.


----------



## schmebulock (May 15, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Sounds like snake oil lol.


right ?lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> mainlining is fantastic - you basically lollipopped at the beginning instead of 2/3rds of the way through
> 
> @Or_Gro do you only grow the 8 main stems or do you permit extra offchutes? Some people cut away everything so it's just the 8 main stems


If you only do the mains, you’ll have a pretty plant, but at the expense of a lot of yield...that’s where nugbuckets failed to convince a lot of growers.

I look at it differently. The manifold is a plumbing structure, not a flowering structure. You build the manifold to more evenly move massive amounts of water + minerals up and carbos down; you then build whatever fruiting structure you want on top.

I believe i have now bracketed the min-max number of tops (mains plus laterals) for MY setup, that maximizes yield. It is somewhere between 20-60 tops.


----------



## schmebulock (May 15, 2019)

I'll have a pic later, but i think my girl grew about 2 inches over night lol


----------



## schmebulock (May 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> If you only do the mains, you’ll have a pretty plant, but at the expense of a lot of yield...that’s where nugbuckets failed to convince a lot of growers.
> 
> I look at it differently. The manifold is a plumbing structure, not a flowering structure. You build the manifold to more evenly move massive amounts of water + minerals up and carbos down; you then build whatever fruiting structure you want on top.
> 
> I believe i have now bracketed the min-max number of tops (mains plus laterals) for MY setup, that maximizes yield. It is somewhere between 20-60 tops.


I'll need to take another stroll through your photos, i'd like to try better crowd control this time around. Such a level canopy deserves massive respect.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> I'll need to take another stroll through your photos, i'd like to try better crowd control this time around. Such a level canopy deserves massive respect.


I typically do multiple strains per grow, so it would be rare to nayurally have a perfectly even top across the 4x4; so, my goal is an even top on each bucket. I then use pedestals to create an even top across the tent, so i can hold all my lights at the same level, for maximum cross-lighting.

My top building strategy is basically to pull & tie the mains to the outside and down, during first 3-4 wks after 12:12, letting apical dominance do the heavy lifting of bringing laterals up to same level as tops of mains. After that, i reposition tops for max light on all tops, and use ties to keep them at same height. By end of stretch, training is done. 

I also spin buckets180 degrees everyday, from first topping to harvest, to give each main/lateral even light around it’s entire circumference.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I typically do multiple strains per grow, so it would be rare to nayurally have a perfectly even top across the 4x4; so, my goal is an even top on each bucket. I then use pedestals to create an even top across the tent, so i can hold all my lights at the same level, for maximum cross-lighting.
> 
> My top building strategy is basically to pull & tie the mains to the outside and down, during first 3-4 wks after 12:12, letting apical dominance do the heavy lifting of bringing laterals up to same level as tops of mains. After that, i reposition tops for max light on all tops, and use ties to keep them at same height. By end of stretch, training is done.
> 
> I also spin buckets180 degrees everyday, from first topping to harvest, to give each main/lateral even light around it’s entire circumference.


Went to the tutorial, found 6 nodes, remembered you said 30 days to 6 nodes... Got it.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 15, 2019)

Anyone have one of those “this tent is all legal hemp” blah blah papers I can tape to the front of my tent?

May not be worth much. But worth a shot for the paper and printer ink.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 15, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone have one of those “this tent is all legal hemp” blah blah papers I can tape to the front of my tent?
> 
> May not be worth much. But worth a shot for the paper and printer ink.


No idea what you're talking about.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 15, 2019)

Since my BH is still super tiny and all you guys talked about mainlining a bit today, I figuredI would share my triple cheese thats in the middle of building its manifold. I am waiting for a little more growth before I do the final cut. Im doing much better this time around.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 15, 2019)

@3rd Monkey

Hempys starting to show issues.

Temps have been at 80 F and RH had been at 45 the past three days.

Most of these issues started mid to upper plant. 

So I flushed with plain 6.0 water and my run off PH was 6.7 on all three plants.

After the flush I sent nutes in at 6.0 and the run off was at 6.2 for all three plants.

I think it’s calmag on all three but on purple majik #2 it looks like a boron deficiency as well. Figured out my reservoirs were high on PH for a bit which would have been outta boron’s uptake range. Just wanting your opinion am I on the right track? I’ve got my PH back in range after a flush.

What was it about the high end LED’s making plants want more calmag? You were talking about it on GC if I recall.

Purple majik #1
 

Purple majik #2
  

Pillow Factory


----------



## Moabfighter (May 15, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Moab must be killin at work . Haven’t seen him on all day .


Chainsawing like a son of a bitch. God damn I hate chainsawing. Trying to get out of my groundsman book so I can start getting in the bucket trimming. My foreman and i hangout a lot and he’s the bucket foreman so he wants to keep me on his crew.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 15, 2019)

Have my plant 5ml of botanicare veg pro. And .6ml of mammoth p per the bottle. Hydroguard ph etc. 

137ppm 5.8ph. Light meter should be here tomorrow I hope my plant is okay. Still looks like fog shit.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Since my BH is still super tiny and all you guys talked about mainlining a bit today, I figuredI would share my triple cheese thats in the middle of building its manifold. I am waiting for a little more growth before I do the final cut. Im doing much better this time around.


Beautiful dude!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Beautiful dude!


Thanks man, getting praise from you is motivating


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Thanks man, getting praise from you is motivating


You obviously don’t need my help, but i love pretty plants...grow on dude!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 15, 2019)

173 pages? You guys are amazing!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 16, 2019)

Not understanding y my ph is staying the same and my ppm is going up . Plant roots have started to take off .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Not understanding y my ph is staying the same and my ppm is going up . Plant roots have started to take off .


Yeah same. Mine was 137 last night. 147 this morning.forgt to mention I added 5ml of veg pro last night and the mammoth p


----------



## iceman2494 (May 16, 2019)

Was reading a little before I clock in . Says could be from heat in tents to plants uptaking more water or evaporate which makes the nutes concentration higher which makes ppm go up .my ph has been at 5.9-6.0 past couple days .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 16, 2019)

Coming home today  yay! CHOP CHOP TIME!! 

Nug City here I come


----------



## schmebulock (May 16, 2019)

Day 25 - Forum Stompers are still droopy since the transplant, this is day 2 so i'm hoping they'll pick up...

 


Day 22 - CDLC in DWC - grew two inches yesterday!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Coming home today  yay! CHOP CHOP TIME!!
> 
> Nug City here I come


There’s no place like home....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Day 25 - Forum Stompers are still droopy since the transplant, this is day 2 so i'm hoping they'll pick up...
> 
> View attachment 4334175
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## schmebulock (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Nice!


Ty!

I just realized it's all acronyms - i got my CDLC in DWC under a CMH lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Ty!
> 
> I just realized it's all acronyms - i got my CDLC in DWC under a CMH lol


Lmao, yw...hagd


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lmao, yw...hagd


If you get a minute will you take a look at the hempy post I made last evening shouldn’t be too many posts back. I need a second opinion on if I’m on the right track


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> If you get a minute will you take a look at the hempy post I made last evening shouldn’t be too many posts back. I need a second opinion on if I’m on the right track


No prob on the time...

but i’m the worst person to discuss nute deficiencies....i know zero...you know more than i do on this.

I see three issues, the brown spots, the discoloration, the drooping....

The only value i can add is that you have a major rh problem.. which i have learned: causes drooping and nute deficiency/lockout issues....basically the stomates on your leaves are stressed out severely, they control the pumping of vapor/liquid in the plant, they aren’t working propeely...you need to fix this, for sure...try to understand and start using proper VPD:

http://www.just4growers.com/stream/temperature-humidity-and-c02/vapor-pressure-deficit-the-hidden-force-on-your-plants.aspx

I’m sure 3rd monkey or S2C can help on the specific nute issues.

Lastly, make sure your ppfd on the tops is no higher than 600 in veg....


----------



## schmebulock (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> No prob on the time...
> 
> but i’m the worst person to disvuss nute deficiencies....i know zero...you know more than i do on this.
> 
> ...


VPD is my current struggle as well - my main humidifier for the room sits outside the tents - the CMH light is just so damn hot it makes it near impossible to get VPD right. I have actually thought about opening part of the door to my 2x2 and letting more air in to cool the tent more - i'm still exceeding 80 at times.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd Monkey
> 
> Hempys starting to show issues.
> 
> ...


Your VPD is off, that's what we were talking about. You should try for 55-60% humidity if you can. The stomata are triggered by the blue spectrum to stay open, which will draw more from your res. If the ph is off, lockout. If you don't have enough micros to support their drinking habit, deficiency. If they go too long and pound water, toxicity. 

Any medium under those rocks?

MC and RO water? Have you given it any calmag?

Most of what I see is ph related, other than the definite calmag issue, which could still be your ph. That's why you have some twisting on some leaves. Most of that spotting is probably magnesium, more so than calcium, but they run together, so you made the right call on the flush and ph reset.

As far as boron def, looks more like zinc to me. With RO water, it's easy to skimp on micros, so doesn't matter so much which it is, long as you get the ph straightened out.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> VPD is my current struggle as well - my main humidifier for the room sits outside the tents - the CMH light is just so damn hot it makes it near impossible to get VPD right. I have actually thought about opening part of the door to my 2x2 and letting more air in to cool the tent more - i'm still exceeding 80 at times.


It sucks, but if you can’t solve the problem your plants will not be healthy, their radiator hose and carburetor is blocked...

Two variables in vpd:temp and rh%. 80 is not the issue (tho it is a tad high, imo, for cmh, but not for qb)...humidity is the more important issue...figure out how to get more moisture in the air. Maybe a vaporizer?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Was reading a little before I clock in . Says could be from heat in tents to plants uptaking more water or evaporate which makes the nutes concentration higher which makes ppm go up .my ph has been at 5.9-6.0 past couple days .


Temp directly effects both ph and ppm. Higher water temps mean less O2, more CO2. This will change ph and ppm. 

Drinking will also change ppm, sometimes ph. Sometimes it's waste, sometimes its evaporation.

As long as your ppm and ph stay within range, you'll be alright. 

@Moabfighter 

Fluctuations are good as long you keep them in check.


----------



## schmebulock (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> It sucks, but if you can’t solve the problem your plants will not be healthy, their radiator hose and carburetor is blocked...
> 
> Two variables in vpd:temp and rh%. 80 is not the issue (tho it is a tad high, imo, for cmh, but not for qb)...humidity is the more important issue...figure out how to get more moisture in the air. Maybe a vaporizer?
> 
> View attachment 4334186


yeah i was going to get a few things from amazon:

for DWC temps - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01C6PE4G2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A2LCLHNZI16QFA&psc=1

for DWC pumping (thanks @Or_Gro) https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00APU2X0K/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?smid=A2QDXNEULNPYX8&psc=1

for DWC tent humidity control - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FQKXRXA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?smid=A1RUFFFCQ74BCW&psc=1

for DWC tent humidity output - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KBRQN8F/ref=ox_sc_act_title_6?smid=A2KUZVNQ9LP7N9&psc=1


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 16, 2019)

This is why I joined this grow with you guys. To learn this kinda shit. Iceman, moab... If you can get an evaporative humidifier at maybe lowes for $100, a good one, your issues will be solved. I got myself one and it controls the humidity soooo well, very powerful and consistent, not like the smaller cool mist humidifiers. A dehumidifier would probably be good too from what these guys say. The plants need less humidity in flower right?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> This is why I joined this grow with you guys. To learn this kinda shit. Iceman, moab... If you can get an evaporative humidifier at maybe lowes for $100, a good one, your issues will be solved. I got myself one and it controls the humidity soooo well, very powerful and consistent, not like the smaller cool mist humidifiers. A dehumidifier would probably be good too from what these guys say. The plants need less humidity in flower right?


Yes, less humidity.

50-60% through stretch, 40-50% after stretch to last 2 weeks, 30-40% last 2 weeks is what I prefer to boost resin levels and bract swelling.


----------



## schmebulock (May 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yes, less humidity.
> 
> 50-60% through stretch, 40-50% after stretch to last 2 weeks, 30-40% last 2 weeks is what I prefer to boost resin levels and bract swelling.


dropping rh that low in the last month usually results in VPD problems and taco'ing leaves for me. I think this next grow i'm going to push 50% through the last bit of flowering


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yes, less humidity.
> 
> 50-60% through stretch, 40-50% after stretch to last 2 weeks, 30-40% last 2 weeks is what I prefer to boost resin levels and bract swelling.


Thanks! I am gonna have to write this shit down. I have the equipment, now I know how to use it! Haha. Ive been running about 55-60% in veg.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> This is why I joined this grow with you guys. To learn this kinda shit. Iceman, moab... If you can get an evaporative humidifier at maybe lowes for $100, a good one, your issues will be solved. I got myself one and it controls the humidity soooo well, very powerful and consistent, not like the smaller cool mist humidifiers. A dehumidifier would probably be good too from what these guys say. The plants need less humidity in flower right?


Pic or linkage?...i’m in the market


----------



## schmebulock (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Pic or linkage?...i’m in the market


I bought a pond fogger setup here:

https://thehouseofhydro.com/index.html

https://thehouseofhydro.com/store/p83/3_Disc_Mist_Maker_Starter_Kit_.html

I have this sitting in a 40 gallon recycle bin and it works fantastic for humidifying the room

I can't link gifs on here, so click link directly:
https://media.giphy.com/media/XKGoMvxCfLS8DfwOQ1/giphy.gif

best part? i fill up the tank about once a month (or longer, never shorter than a month) once we get into the dry seasons


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> dropping rh that low in the last month usually results in VPD problems and taco'ing leaves for me. I think this next grow i'm going to push 50% through the last bit of flowering


I'm just saying the last 2 weeks. 

This will be my first run with QBs from HPS, so I may have to adjust some variables as well to account for that.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Temp directly effects both ph and ppm. Higher water temps mean less O2, more CO2. This will change ph and ppm.
> 
> Drinking will also change ppm, sometimes ph. Sometimes it's waste, sometimes its evaporation.
> 
> ...


They arnt going up astronomically. Just slightly. My water temps are about 73 and my tent temps are 79-80 . Rh is in the 40s I may get another humidifier to bump that up . Roots are growing pretty rapid now . Surprised I’ve made it this far .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> No prob on the time...
> 
> but i’m the worst person to discuss nute deficiencies....i know zero...you know more than i do on this.
> 
> ...


Got it! Thank you! My vod was golden before I added the 4th 96 now I’ve just gotta make Adjustments


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> I bought a pond fogger setup here:
> 
> https://thehouseofhydro.com/index.html
> 
> ...


Essentially the same thing in the tent pic above..i have a few standalone ones for shrooms....i find them hard to dial in, so interested in the other one for room-wide control....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Got it! Thank you! My vod was golden before I added the 4th 96 now I’ve just gotta make Adjustments


Always something...particularly when we try to be mother nature in our plant microclimates...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> They arnt going up astronomically. Just slightly. My water temps are about 73 and my tent temps are 79-80 . Rh is in the 40s I may get another humidifier to bump that up . Roots are growing pretty rapid now . Surprised I’ve made it this far .


Yup, very normal with the constant fluctuation of water level and gas exchange.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Pic or linkage?...i’m in the market


Heres my humidifier


----------



## iceman2494 (May 16, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Heres my humidifier


That’s nice ! The cool mist ones are a pain in the ass to deal with .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Your VPD is off, that's what we were talking about. You should try for 55-60% humidity if you can. The stomata are triggered by the blue spectrum to stay open, which will draw more from your res. If the ph is off, lockout. If you don't have enough micros to support their drinking habit, deficiency. If they go too long and pound water, toxicity.
> 
> Any medium under those rocks?
> 
> ...


I’m chalking it to PH and VPD I’ll get VPd fixed when I get home. 

Yes RO water. I’m using S2C’s mastblend schedule for my hempys. Which has an all purpose and then magnesium sulfate and calcium nitrate as separate nutes. It’s a 3 part

All purpose
Magnesium sulfate 
Calcium nitrate 

I’ll tweak when I get home and make sure PPFD is in check as well thanks you guys!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m chalking it to PH and VPD I’ll get VPd fixed when I get home.
> 
> Yes RO water. I’m using S2C’s mastblend schedule for my hempys. Which has an all purpose and then magnesium sulfate and calcium nitrate as separate nutes. It’s a 3 part
> 
> ...


Just for shits and giggles, check your runoff ppm. I'm not familiar those nutes, so I'm wondering if it could have locked out with the ph off.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm just saying the last 2 weeks.
> 
> This will be my first run with QBs from HPS, so I may have to adjust some variables as well to account for that.


Besides cal-mag, a big one is that qbs need to run higher optimal temps than hps...my guess is you already know this, but maybe others don’t....

details available via googling white led leaf surface temp....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Heres my humidifier


Thanks man!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Besides cal-mag, a big one is that qbs need to run higher optimal temps than hps...my guess is you already know this, but maybe others don’t....
> 
> details available via googling white led leaf surface temp....


I learned that the hard way under a cheap led, right before I bought the QBs lol. Usually I ran the hps and led together, so I never noticed until I tried running just led.

Absolute truth to it though. The calmag thing I'm still looking into because I strongly believe it is not a calmag issue, but a K issue that causes the calmag defs.

Still working on it though...


----------



## schmebulock (May 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s nice ! The cool mist ones are a pain in the ass to deal with .


if it's just refilling the cool mist ones - then that is resolved with my 40 gallon solution i linked above

not sure how the evaporative humidifiers work


----------



## iceman2494 (May 16, 2019)

The water is a pain especially in a 2x4 with all the plants .


----------



## schmebulock (May 16, 2019)

deleted - nevermind


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I learned that the hard way under a cheap led, right before I bought the QBs lol. Usually I ran the hps and led together, so I never noticed until I tried running just led.
> 
> Absolute truth to it though. The calmag thing I'm still looking into because I strongly believe it is not a calmag issue, but a K issue that causes the calmag defs.
> 
> Still working on it though...


Handy tool:
 

My bud @StickyBudHound uses epsom salts and eggshells to individually feec one or the other of cal-mag...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Handy tool:
> View attachment 4334260
> 
> My bud @StickyBudHound uses epsom salts and eggshells to individually feec one or the other of cal-mag...


Have one. That's how I learned to start checking LST lol. 

I just ordered a lux meter after bleaching my seedlings a little. QBs are a different animal indeed.

I've talked to @StickyBudHound about it lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Have one. That's how I learned to start checking LST lol.
> 
> I just ordered a lux meter after bleaching my seedlings a little. QBs are a different animal indeed.
> 
> I've talked to @StickyBudHound about it lol.


You’re on it man...i generally post fyi for others as a reply to your posts, since you typically bring up points that they may not be aware of.....


.... like abrev LST....multiple meanings...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You’re on it man...i generally post fyi for others as a reply to your posts, since you typically bring up points that they may not be aware of.....
> 
> 
> .... like abrev LST....multiple meanings...


Yea, that's an issue I'm working on lol. 

Leaf Surface Temp.

I go a little fast because I don't like how convoluted science is between opinions, contradictory testing, etc.

I just assimilate it to something I know or can relate to in order to make things click, then top it off with some research and field testing.

In the tactical realm, we call it snowmobiling or properly as OODA looping lol. 

I'm working on it lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

Maybe we can start doing pertinent info posts for the day lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

@Moabfighter 

Got your package. 

Popping the BH and the cross in a couple mins. Is that other one a Moab?


----------



## JonathanT (May 16, 2019)

I'll be starting a journal soon. Will be removing the scrog from the auto and putting my first mainline under it. A clone of the Little Dragon will go under my little 100 watt blurple. I'm surprised at what i can grow in a Folgers can. Would anyone like to join me in a 100 watt challenge?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

@Moabfighter 

They are going to run in solo hempys for the first week and a half to 2 weeks.

I planted those other autos in the final pots... so fucking slow.

Excited to check out your cross and get in on the BH!

Thanks.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @Moabfighter
> 
> Got your package.
> 
> Popping the BH and the cross in a couple mins. Is that other one a Moab?


The Moab oringinal dn are the f2 self seeds. Possible purple pheno. 

Dn x whatever I think is green crack idk what I sent show me


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> The Moab oringinal dn are the f2 self seeds. Possible purple pheno.
> 
> Dn x whatever I think is green crack idk what I sent show me


It was by white widow.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Have one. That's how I learned to start checking LST lol.
> 
> I just ordered a lux meter after bleaching my seedlings a little. QBs are a different animal indeed.
> 
> I've talked to @StickyBudHound about it lol.


I switched from using Cal-Mag for a few reasons. 

Since I have to add calcium and magnesium due to RO water so often it gets expensive. However, making calcium using eggshells and vinegar is really cheap. We go through a lot of eggs at home so this is perfect.

I read somewhere that Cal-Mag has a lot of salt in it and since it's in every watering I figured less salts would be the best option.

I also read that calcium can bond to phosphorus causing the plant to not take up either of them. Watching a bunch of threads, I noticed many seeming to have a problem with what appeared to a calcium deficiency a few weeks into flower, right after the grower begins to add their flowering nutes. Regular occurrence. 

Epsom salt, while still being a salt, only needs to be added once every 3 to 4 weeks. 

You told me about being able to get magnesium from my used coffee grounds, which I drink a ton of coffee so, I intend to go that route later to eliminate salts from the Epsom. 

Yep, QBs need to be up high for seedlings. Too intense.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I switched from using Cal-Mag for a few reasons.
> 
> Since I have to add calcium and magnesium due to RO water so often it gets expensive. However, making calcium using eggshells and vinegar is really cheap. We go through a lot of eggs at home so this is perfect.
> 
> ...


I've noticed the Ca/K issue as well. I've been looking into it, but 

I don't understand how the 2 could bond, as opposed to the bond they form with medium... but there's a lot I don't know. I know they compete because of their valence, K being the easier to cling, so I think the issue lies there, honestly. Still testing lol.

If you get into composting, you can make flowering, bloom, and specialty composts like a calmag. Hell, you're already halfway there with your calmag concoction now lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I switched from using Cal-Mag for a few reasons.
> 
> Since I have to add calcium and magnesium due to RO water so often it gets expensive. However, making calcium using eggshells and vinegar is really cheap. We go through a lot of eggs at home so this is perfect.
> 
> ...


Show the monkey your outside plants dawg...he thinks sungrown plants are the best...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 16, 2019)

Bh still has a little yellowing . Roots are starting to take off .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Show the monkey your outside plants dawg...he thinks sungrown plants are the best...


Absolutely the best lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Bh still has a little yellowing . Roots are starting to take off .


Looks like it's recovering. Just keep an eye on those margins. I don't remember if they were lightened before from the rapid start or if that's new.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 16, 2019)

Sh looking a lot better than it was .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Absolutely the best lol.


I think you’ll be impressed....he has chainlink and an armed guard....


----------



## schmebulock (May 16, 2019)

how's everyone's night going? i'm 3 bowls into sam's crack bahaha


----------



## iceman2494 (May 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Looks like it's recovering. Just keep an eye on those margins. I don't remember if they were lightened before from the rapid start or if that's new.


I’m hoping it was from the rapid start . I added some distilled water to top the res back . Ppm dropped some . Should have tested before I topped with water .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 16, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> how's everyone's night going? i'm 3 bowls into sam's crack bahaha


I know your feeling good .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Looks like it's recovering. Just keep an eye on those margins. I don't remember if they were lightened before from the rapid start or if that's new.


This is from Saturday. Hard to tell if it was stained before .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> how's everyone's night going? i'm 3 bowls into sam's crack bahaha


Sounds kinky...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Absolutely the best lol.


Mount Hood Magic on the left and Dosidos on the right. 

 

MHM was more than 3 lbs but yielded 2.5 lbs due to bud rot. DOS would have also been about 3 lbs but I ended up only getting about 1.25 lbs due to bud rot too. I waited too long to harvest and the rains came... 

They were each about 8 feet tall and had around a 6 ft diameter. Beautiful plants! 

The colas were about 2 ft on every branch and about as big around as a coke can. Though they were ginormous, they were nowhere near as dense as the inside girls under the QB boards.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> This is from Saturday. Hard to tell if it was stained before .


Oh yeah, moved in the positive...


----------



## schmebulock (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Sounds kinky...


haha right?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Mount Hood Magic on the left and Dosidos on the right.
> 
> View attachment 4334405
> 
> ...


October above the 49th...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> October above the 49th...


Yep, I was about a week too late. Trichs weren't turning at all amber so I just kept waiting for them to turn. Frickin rot moves in fast as hell!!


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I think you’ll be impressed....he has chainlink and an armed guard....


Lol, here's my "armed guard". Nam vet. He slept out in the cage with the plants for 3 damn weeks! Not by my choice... Lol, he was in love with those plants.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 16, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, here's my "armed guard". Nam vet. He slept out in the cage with the plants for 3 damn weeks! Not by my choice... Lol, he was in love with those plants.
> 
> View attachment 4334406


Damn schembulock you stayed out side for 3 weeks ?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Oh yeah, moved in the positive...


Been trying to get this down .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Damn schembulock you stayed out side for 3 weeks ?


Lol


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Damn schembulock you stayed out side for 3 weeks ?


LMAO


----------



## schmebulock (May 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Damn schembulock you stayed out side for 3 weeks ?


oh shit that's hilarious LOL


----------



## schmebulock (May 16, 2019)

no but seriously that looks like blue - from old school


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I've noticed the Ca/K issue as well. I've been looking into it, but
> 
> I don't understand how the 2 could bond, as opposed to the bond they form with medium... but there's a lot I don't know. I know they compete because of their valence, K being the easier to cling, so I think the issue lies there, honestly. Still testing lol.
> 
> If you get into composting, you can make flowering, bloom, and specialty composts like a calmag. Hell, you're already halfway there with your calmag concoction now lol.


Here's one of the articles I found about it. It goes into a lot of details about it and other phosphorus interactions. Some of the bonding is due to pH levels being too high. In soil, in flower, pH needs to be below 6.5 if you combine the two in a feeding. 

To eliminate it as an issue, I feed with calcium opposite of phosphorus feeds.

http://www.cannabisbusinesstimes.com/article/phosphorus-and-cannabis/


----------



## iceman2494 (May 16, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> no but seriously that looks like blue - from old school


Blue ! Do you understand I don’t want to see you die tonight! Your my boy blue .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, here's my "armed guard". Nam vet. He slept out in the cage with the plants for 3 damn weeks! Not by my choice... Lol, he was in love with those plants.
> 
> View attachment 4334406


He’s got an arm..,,


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> He’s got an arm..,,


Lol, and a big mouth. He's about as cuddly as a viper. It was a good combo for the job.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 16, 2019)

How close do I hold this. Few inches changes the values a lot. There’s also not a single manufacturer instructions to be found. Not sure what they were thinking here......

Thanks for the help. Plant still looks like shit.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Mount Hood Magic on the left and Dosidos on the right.
> 
> View attachment 4334405
> 
> ...


Beautiful plants. Fucking huge. Prohibition territory, so penis envy lol.

That's terrible about the rot. I'm planning on running a plastic sheeting A-frame this fall to see if it helps. You just need a fucking greenhouse lol.

I can't say anything about the QBs yet, but I usually have decent luck with bud density outdoors. Nothing to complain or brag about. Just... good enough lol.

I'm going to have to go clear a section in the woods lol. I'd love to have some 8fters like that.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 16, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 4334418
> 
> How close do I hold this. Few inches changes the values a lot. There’s also not a single manufacturer instructions to be found. Not sure what they were thinking here......
> 
> Thanks for the help. Plant still looks like shit.


Think a page or 2 back they gave the conversions. As far as how far away I’d assume where your plant tops are at .


----------



## JonathanT (May 16, 2019)

Now i get to go back and read all your stuff. I made a little 4 or 5 gallon tote with a few spots for clones, some weird perforated hose instead of air stones. Hose goes around the bottom of the tote. I might add a small pump to recycle the water and run it down the roots. Idk.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 16, 2019)

Not sure why I didn’t start this in soil then transplant. 

My soil plants look fantastic lol 

One BH is a tiny tiny and barely hanging on. The soil one will be very curious to see if it makes t through.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 16, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 4334418
> 
> How close do I hold this. Few inches changes the values a lot. There’s also not a single manufacturer instructions to be found. Not sure what they were thinking here......
> 
> Thanks for the help. Plant still looks like shit.


Click the range button until x100 displays down in the right hand corner and then you divide by whatever your conversion factor is. Hold it at your leaf tops.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Beautiful plants. Fucking huge. Prohibition territory, so penis envy lol.
> 
> That's terrible about the rot. I'm planning on running a plastic sheeting A-frame this fall to see if it helps. You just need a fucking greenhouse lol.
> 
> ...


If you have enuff ppfd, you’ll luv how hard nugs can get...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Here's one of the articles I found about it. It goes into a lot of details about it and other phosphorus interactions. Some of the bonding is due to pH levels being too high. In soil, in flower, pH needs to be below 6.5 if you combine the two in a feeding.
> 
> To eliminate it as an issue, I feed with calcium opposite of phosphorus feeds.
> 
> http://www.cannabisbusinesstimes.com/article/phosphorus-and-cannabis/


My bad. I was talking about potassium and somehow read phosphorus as potassium. I still say it's a potassium thing lol.

Very good read though. Thank you. To be clear though, they are saying in high phosphorus environments it will bind to those elements if the ph is high. Still, safe then sorry. 

I'm surprised they made no mention of temperatures affecting P uptake. The tidbit about magnesium I found refreshing. Nobody ever seems to mention elemental symbiosis.

Thanks for the read. I'll add that to the vault.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> If you have enuff ppfd, you’ll luv how hard nugs can get...


I've never measured. I always just ran them close as I could without stress. That was with HPS. I've never bleached one with the HPS, it was always heat first. Grew hard buds... About the same as outdoors for me. 

These QBs... I had them at 15", looked fine for a few days, they were perky and happy. Then they started lightening up and I figured it was probably too close. Raised it to 24", the dark green is coming back.

Lux meter should be here tomorrow. See if I can get them harder under these QBs. I like them, just have to sort them out.

Appreciate the lighting info. Definitely not my forte.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 16, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Not sure why I didn’t start this in soil then transplant.
> 
> My soil plants look fantastic lol
> 
> One BH is a tiny tiny and barely hanging on. The soil one will be very curious to see if it makes t through.


You got this man .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Not sure why I didn’t start this in soil then transplant.
> 
> My soil plants look fantastic lol
> 
> One BH is a tiny tiny and barely hanging on. The soil one will be very curious to see if it makes t through.


Shit happens. Throw up some pics.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

Micro-nutrient trivia of the day.

Ca- Calcium is directly responsible for proper growth of roots and cellular walls of stems and foliage. A lack of calcium can slow root development and distort newer growth (twisting, deformed, holes, etc.).

Calcium is immobile and relies strictly on transpiration (moving water from the roots to the top of the plant) to move through the plant. That's why newer growth and growth directly in the light are usually the first to be effected.

Too much calcium can compete with iron, magnesium, and potassium and lock them out, and too much of the others can lock out calcium, especially potassium.

It's best if calcium is kept under 200ppm of total nutrient solution.

Sources of calcium: Gypsum, dolomite, eggshells, bone meal, coffee grounds.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Micro-nutrient trivia of the day.
> 
> Ca- Calcium is directly responsible for proper growth of roots and cellular walls of stems and foliage. A lack of calcium can slow root development and distort newer growth (twisting, deformed, holes, etc.).
> 
> ...


lol we need you to do this daily please and thanks. And I’m copy n pasting this shit in my journal on GC


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> lol we need you to do this daily please and thanks. And I’m copy n pasting this shit in my journal on GC


It doesn't have to be just me lol.

It's just something I do with my unit every week. Repitition and familiarity to burn it in.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It doesn't have to be just me lol.
> 
> It's just something I do with my unit every week. Repitition and familiarity to burn it in.


Touché however it’ll only be like 13 days or some shit lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Touché however it’ll only be like 13 days or some shit lol.


Doesn't have to just be nutrients. Anything of value. PH, training, circulation, plant processes and functions, lighting... anything that can be applied to growing or the like.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 16, 2019)

@Moabfighter figure how to work it ?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Micro-nutrient trivia of the day.
> 
> Ca- Calcium is directly responsible for proper growth of roots and cellular walls of stems and foliage. A lack of calcium can slow root development and distort newer growth (twisting, deformed, holes, etc.).
> 
> ...


Excellent info dude! Thanks for posting it.

To add to it, calcium can lock out phosphorus when fed together with a resulting pH being above 6.5.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 16, 2019)

@Moabfighter got the package today bro just have to get my tent situated and ill be dropping the bh and some deez nugs


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Excellent info dude! Thanks for posting it.
> 
> To add to it, calcium can lock out phosphorus when fed together with a resulting pH being above 6.5.


You got the hang of it. F'in A Cotton lol.


----------



## schmebulock (May 16, 2019)

Roots of my creme de la chem, this is my first time seeing this first hand. I'm so fascinated!! Only 7 days between left and right.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 16, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Roots of my creme de la chem, this is my first time seeing this first hand. I'm so fascinated!! Only 7 days between left and right.
> 
> View attachment 4334496


Crazy seeing it real .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Roots of my creme de la chem, this is my first time seeing this first hand. I'm so fascinated!! Only 7 days between left and right.
> 
> View attachment 4334496


Looking good. OCD is kicking in. I wanna prune them lol. Very nice root system.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

@StickyBudHound 

Hope you got the reference. Otherwise, I'm not sure how it sounds lol.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @StickyBudHound
> 
> Hope you got the reference. Otherwise, I'm not sure how it sounds lol.


Lol, not sure. Shit'n in tall cotton?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, not sure. Shit'n in tall cotton?


The movie Dodgeball lol. "If you can dodge a wrench, you can dodge a ball!"


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> The movie Dodgeball lol. "If you can dodge a wrench, you can dodge a ball!"


Lol, aha! Damn, I've seen that too many times to not have caught it.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 4334418
> 
> How close do I hold this. Few inches changes the values a lot. There’s also not a single manufacturer instructions to be found. Not sure what they were thinking here......
> 
> Thanks for the help. Plant still looks like shit.


You hold the sensor even or just above canopy, and take the reading; take readings at several diff distances from area directly under the light, to get a feel for the spread. Your goal is to get an even spread across your canopy, at the target intensity (ppfd).

Here is link to lux->ppfd conversion:
https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/blogs/calculators/converting-lux-to-ppfd

For a seedling, you don’t want more than 100-150ppfd; after 3-4 nodes, start working it up to 300 by 6th nodes; then work to 600 by 12:12; then up to 800-1000+ til harvest.

Can’t remember if i posted this before, page 16 is the must read.

http://fluence.science/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/High-PPFD-Cultivation-Guide-9.27.16.pdf


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, aha! Damn, I've seen that too many times to not have caught it.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I've never measured. I always just ran them close as I could without stress. That was with HPS. I've never bleached one with the HPS, it was always heat first. Grew hard buds... About the same as outdoors for me.
> 
> These QBs... I had them at 15", looked fine for a few days, they were perky and happy. Then they started lightening up and I figured it was probably too close. Raised it to 24", the dark green is coming back.
> 
> ...


You’ll find the meter helpful. For qbs, it’s near impossible to accurately estimate how much ppfd and whether it’s even, by eye.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You’ll find the meter helpful. For qbs, it’s near impossible to accurately estimate how much ppfd and whether it’s even, by eye.


I'll get it set up tomorrow soon as it gets here. Thanks for the info above. That's exactly what I'm talking about! TEAMWORK!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


>


50 k will get you one hell of a blumpkin


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Micro-nutrient trivia of the day.
> 
> Ca- Calcium is directly responsible for proper growth of roots and cellular walls of stems and foliage. A lack of calcium can slow root development and distort newer growth (twisting, deformed, holes, etc.).
> 
> ...


Hey man, take us thru em all....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> 50 k will get you one hell of a blumpkin


It's contagious lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Doesn't have to just be nutrients. Anything of value. PH, training, circulation, plant processes and functions, lighting... anything that can be applied to growing or the like.


I add em as they hit me...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Hey man, take us thru em all....


I'll do one a day. If everybody does one a day, we can cover everything and nothing will be able to stop us lol.

Ain't no muff too tough, we dive in 5.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


>


Go Balls Deep!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 16, 2019)

I’m at 70-75 x100 lux on mars hydro ts-1000. Ant help?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 16, 2019)

This dumb bitch with a apple bottom was bitching about oh do you have a clock this seems light this and that blah blah. 

Went home. Got clock checked another q in front of her. Took the original bag she was bitching about out. Weighed it out and it was 8.5. Said girl you shoulda kept the first bag and walked out the door.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Doesn't have to just be nutrients. Anything of value. PH, training, circulation, plant processes and functions, lighting... anything that can be applied to growing or the like.


I think this is a really good idea. We needed to start a thread like this where we did this daily on GC or even here where daily we throw a topic out like one from above and post articles and info and discuss it.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 16, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m at 70-75 x100 lux on mars hydro ts-1000. Ant help?


I’m not
Sure what the conversion factor for that light is. Divide it by 64 should be close enough.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 16, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> This dumb bitch with a apple bottom was bitching about oh do you have a clock this seems light this and that blah blah.
> 
> Went home. Got clock checked another q in front of her. Took the original bag she was bitching about out. Weighed it out and it was 8.5. Said girl you shoulda kept the first bag and walked out the door.


But you did notice her butt.. nice! Could have been worse . Bitchs with a diaper butt that complain ..


----------



## Moabfighter (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Hey man, take us thru em all....


Lmao. Botanicare hydro cal mag pro says on the FRONT (fixes most...*deficiencies*) could be wrong on that last word. But my point being my nute brand says cal mag fixes problems. I’ve thought gimmick gimmick gimmick what’s some damn cal mag gonna fix other problems. But @3rd Monkey knows exactly how. I love that shit. I LOVE talking to people smarter than. I am. Because honestly, IQ wise, I got it.... bouncing off people better than. Me is bad to the bone IMO. @Smokexbreak @3rd Monkey @iceman2494 @Or_Gro @Hom3grown0815 @GrowerAnonymous @3rd Monkey @schmebulock you guys would all kick my ass growing side to side. But god damn I love calling you guys my friends and learning little tid bits from each of you here and there to hopefully up my game eventually. 

Not trying to blow smoke. My soil plants look best ever done by me. This DWC... sketchy shit man. I’m smart not stupid. Wish my plant looked better I really do because I’m checking this shit every single day before and after work.... ph is in range. Ppm in range. Plant isn’t dead but damn sure isn’t booming. Where as my soil plants are........ :/


----------



## Moabfighter (May 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> But you did notice her butt.. nice! Could have been worse . Bitchs with a diaper butt that complain ..


First girl I ever seen IRL with thigh gap that didn’t touch. 

My bosses 19yr old sister might be the hottest thing I ever seen. Shoulda got a pic for you all god damn. She knew I was coming over today. Had to. That attire was on point.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 16, 2019)

@3rd Monkey so I’m about to add a fogger in my tent to boost my humidity I’ve got a RH controller to turn it on and off. However I’ve got my autos finishing up in there while my photos veg you think 60% RH is too far for flowering plants? I mean they’re on their last like week maybe two..... I just don’t want mold or mildew issues.... but I need to get my VPD in check.... thoughts? Am I good to bump it just for a week maybe two tops? I’ve got plenty of air circulation....


----------



## iceman2494 (May 16, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Lmao. Botanicare hydro cal mag pro says on the FRONT (fixes most...*deficiencies*) could be wrong on that last word. But my point being my nute brand says cal mag fixes problems. I’ve thought gimmick gimmick gimmick what’s some damn cal mag gonna fix other problems. But @3rd Monkey knows exactly how. I love that shit. I LOVE talking to people smarter than. I am. Because honestly, IQ wise, I got it.... bouncing off people better than. Me is bad to the bone IMO. @Smokexbreak @3rd Monkey @iceman2494 @Or_Gro @Hom3grown0815 @GrowerAnonymous @3rd Monkey @schmebulock you guys would all kick my ass growing side to side. But god damn I love calling you guys my friends and learning little tid bits from each of you here and there to hopefully up my game eventually.
> 
> Not trying to blow smoke. My soil plants look best ever done by me. This DWC... sketchy shit man. I’m smart not stupid. Wish my plant looked better I really do because I’m checking this shit every single day before and after work.... ph is in range. Ppm in range. Plant isn’t dead but damn sure isn’t booming. Where as my soil plants are........ :/


Nah I’m no where near those guys mentioned. Just a squirrel tryin to get a nut . As far as your dwc . Your roots looked real good . The cosmetic damage will pass . May have been stunted but It’ll catch up .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd Monkey so I’m about to add a fogger in my tent to boost my humidity I’ve got a RH controller to turn it on and off. However I’ve got my autos finishing up in there while my photos veg you think 60% RH is too far for flowering plants? I mean they’re on their last like week maybe two..... I just don’t want mold or mildew issues.... but I need to get my VPD in check.... thoughts? Am I good to bump it just for a week maybe two tops? I’ve got plenty of air circulation....


What was your rh before ?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd Monkey so I’m about to add a fogger in my tent to boost my humidity I’ve got a RH controller to turn it on and off. However I’ve got my autos finishing up in there while my photos veg you think 60% RH is too far for flowering plants? I mean they’re on their last like week maybe two..... I just don’t want mold or mildew issues.... but I need to get my VPD in check.... thoughts? Am I good to bump it just for a week maybe two tops? I’ve got plenty of air circulation....


Hey man. I know I’m not the guru you’re looking. For advice from. But I’ll be the first to admit.... I think I might’ve had some “powder mildew” issues @60-70%RH recently. You know cannabis science far more than me dude. BUT. In my experience. My plants were happier drier than moister, after the seedling stage. 

My 02.c. 

May not even be worth that much.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 16, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> First girl I ever seen IRL with thigh gap that didn’t touch.
> 
> My bosses 19yr old sister might be the hottest thing I ever seen. Shoulda got a pic for you all god damn. She knew I was coming over today. Had to. That attire was on point.


I’m in the south .. common thing . Just don’t trust reds .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Nah I’m no where near those guys mentioned. Just a squirrel tryin to get a nut . As far as your dwc . Your roots looked real good . The cosmetic damage will pass . May have been stunted but It’ll catch up .


I’d bet you money progress from three days ago to last 24-48hrs has been 20% max? The two new tiny leaves have grown. And look healthy. But more root growth. Then other leaves straightening out....not shit.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 16, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hey man. I know I’m not the guru you’re looking. For advice from. But I’ll be the first to admit.... I think I might’ve had some “powder mildew” issues @60-70%RH recently. You know cannabis science far more than me dude. BUT. In my experience. My plants were happier drier than moister, after the seedling stage.
> 
> My 02.c.
> 
> May not even be worth that much.


Nah man you add value to our conversations always and your experience I don’t doubt! Well I’m in between a rock and a hard place lol. They need to finish but I really need to get my damn VPD in check for my photos tha are vegging


----------



## iceman2494 (May 16, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’d bet you money progress from three days ago to last 24-48hrs has been 20% max? The two new tiny leaves have grown. And look healthy. But more root growth. Then other leaves straightening out....not shit.


Do you have a bh in soil ?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 16, 2019)

However I’m experiencing the shit you were talking about when wrapping up. My plants drinking have slowed down tremendously I was having a dry pot every day last week now this pot hasn’t dried up in 2-3 days. 
@Moabfighter


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Do you have a bh in soil ?


His soil BH’s look really good RN.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 16, 2019)

Bet so if he’s using roots organic. That’s my shit .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> However I’m experiencing the shit you were talking about when wrapping up. My plants drinking have slowed down tremendously I was having a dry pot every day last week now this pot hasn’t dried up in 2-3 days.
> @Moabfighter


BOLO for bugs. I’ve ran 5-7 times now. Never get bugs until my pots quit drinking. Also BOLO for rot. I let one of my Deez Nugs go tooong simply and my main cola is far browner than the rest of the buds. No good. Very depressing to not see them “finish” under the scope. My tolerance is so high....none of my weed gets me high. It’s fixed the urge to buy any the past year. But who knows if I’m actually even getting “high”..... meh.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> His soil BH’s look really good RN.


Bullshit. Lol hang on.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m at 70-75 x100 lux on mars hydro ts-1000. Ant help?


That’s a blurple, correct? It has a totally diff conversion factor than a white led. You’ll have to contact mars.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m not
> Sure what the conversion factor for that light is. Divide it by 64 should be close enough.
> 
> View attachment 4334573


What light do you have.?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd Monkey so I’m about to add a fogger in my tent to boost my humidity I’ve got a RH controller to turn it on and off. However I’ve got my autos finishing up in there while my photos veg you think 60% RH is too far for flowering plants? I mean they’re on their last like week maybe two..... I just don’t want mold or mildew issues.... but I need to get my VPD in check.... thoughts? Am I good to bump it just for a week maybe two tops? I’ve got plenty of air circulation....


I wouldn’t


----------



## Moabfighter (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> That’s a blurple, correct? It has a totally diff conversion factor than a white led. You’ll have to contact mars.


It’s a “white” led. I don’t know why I put white in quotations. It’s white/clear.
Can you please help me. What should my meter read x100. Right now as high as my light can go, it says 70-75 x 100
Thank you for the help.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> What light do you have.?


It was Moab’s mars ts1000 it’s their new white LED’s


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I wouldn’t


Okay I’ll heed the advice.... I needn’t to get these deficiencies under control.... VPD plays a part in it. Hopefully getting my PH right and my nutes right numbers wise it’ll subside without having my VPD on point. However I feel like I’m fighting a losing battle not getting my VPD inline with the PH and PPM issues.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 16, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Bullshit. Lol hang on.


Hanging on.... paging doctor moab... lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 16, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> BOLO for bugs. I’ve ran 5-7 times now. Never get bugs until my pots quit drinking. Also BOLO for rot. I let one of my Deez Nugs go tooong simply and my main cola is far browner than the rest of the buds. No good. Very depressing to not see them “finish” under the scope. My tolerance is so high....none of my weed gets me high. It’s fixed the urge to buy any the past year. But who knows if I’m actually even getting “high”..... meh.


Will do! Good looking out! Dude I’ve got two purple deez nugs! Shits finishing up great outside the snafu I had its been smooth sailing!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Hanging on.... paging doctor moab... lol.


The runt and shitty DWC are BH. The rest are all ethos not Bh....


Before anyone talks shit I cleaned up that run off....


----------



## schmebulock (May 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Looking good. OCD is kicking in. I wanna prune them lol. Very nice root system.


Remember that I'm new to DWC Haha, you would be chopping roots right now?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 16, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> The runt and shitty DWC are BH. The rest are all ethos not Bh....
> 
> View attachment 4334605
> Before anyone talks shit I cleaned up that run off....


Not bad dude! I’d let that pot dry up so you don’t over water that seedling... are you getting some yellowing? Could BeN stunting it that liquid circle you got looks big for the size of that thing. Everything else looks stellar dude!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 16, 2019)

Anyone got any cool ideas on how to raise the humidity in the tent I’ve got a humidifier.... but it’s not seeming to really help much.


----------



## JonathanT (May 16, 2019)

Bucket with a rag


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Anyone got any cool ideas on how to raise the humidity in the tent I’ve got a humidifier.... but it’s not seeming to really help much.


Did you say youre gonna get a fogger? Im way behind in this conversation but I was just wondering about these foggers. Are they creating a large amount of mist like the cool mist humidifiers? I feel like that would be dangerous if thats the case. I wouldnt want that around my hlg qbs. Electrical disaster waiting to happen right? The reason I got a evaporative humidifier is because it uses evaporation to get humidity which is really desirable because it doesnt condense on anything. I litetally had my humidifier blowing right into my herb drying rack and they dried up nicely in 8 days. A cool mist humidifier wouldve caused bad bud rot if I did the same (I think). Just a concern of mine that comes to mind when I hear fogger. Am I wrong about foggers?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 16, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Did you say youre gonna get a fogger? Im way behind in this conversation but I was just wondering about these foggers. Are they creating a large amount of mist like the cool mist humidifiers? I feel like that would be dangerous if thats the case. I wouldnt want that around my hlg qbs. Electrical disaster waiting to happen right? The reason I got a evaporative humidifier is because it uses evaporation to get humidity which is really desirable because it doesnt condense on anything. I litetally had my humidifier blowing right into my herb drying rack and they dried up nicely in 8 days. A cool mist humidifier wouldve caused bad bud rot if I did the same (I think). Just a concern of mine that comes to mind when I hear fogger. Am I wrong about foggers?


It’s similar to a dehumidifier. I outnumber mine low to the ground that way it has to work it’s way up. Idk the evaporative humidifier sounds really nice though.... I’ve got to figure something out I need to boost by 10% or so.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 16, 2019)

@3rd Monkey here’s tonights feed results.

Ph in- 5.7 Ec 1.6 PPM 1140 (700 scale)

PM#1
Ph out- 6.4
EC out- 1.4
Ppm out- 960

Pm#2
Ph out- 6.4
EC out- 1.4
PPM out- 980

PF
Ph out- 6.4
Ec out- 1.4
PPM out- 980


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 16, 2019)

The one I have can cover 2900 sq/ft and I dont doubt it, i had it in an area of my house where 3 big rooms are conected without walls and it brought it up from 15% to 55% in an hr. It has a 2.5 gal tank and can put 8.2 gals into the air in a day. But mine only needed ro be refilled once a day in that area. In my grow room I refill it every 2-3 days. Its very powerful.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 16, 2019)

https://www.lowes.com/pd/AIRCARE-Mini-Console-2-5-Gallon-Console-Evaporative-Humidifier/1125803

Price tag is $102 at my local lowes


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I add em as they hit me...


That lighting thing helped a couple of us out I know. I'm going to fix it tonight. 



Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd Monkey so I’m about to add a fogger in my tent to boost my humidity I’ve got a RH controller to turn it on and off. However I’ve got my autos finishing up in there while my photos veg you think 60% RH is too far for flowering plants? I mean they’re on their last like week maybe two..... I just don’t want mold or mildew issues.... but I need to get my VPD in check.... thoughts? Am I good to bump it just for a week maybe two tops? I’ve got plenty of air circulation....


Like everyone else said, too high for finishers.

Lower humidity in the last 2 weeks will boost resin production and make them swell quicker, so it's not all bad.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

Any idea what to do with my meter? Number reads 70-75 x100


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Remember that I'm new to DWC Haha, you would be chopping roots right now?


Just cutting off the ends. Maybe an inch or so. Deadheads them for a little bit so they fill in instead of just growing down, much like foliage.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd Monkey here’s tonights feed results.
> 
> Ph in- 5.7 Ec 1.6 PPM 1140 (700 scale)
> 
> ...


Good numbers. PH is a little high, but still in range.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Okay I’ll heed the advice.... I needn’t to get these deficiencies under control.... VPD plays a part in it. Hopefully getting my PH right and my nutes right numbers wise it’ll subside without having my VPD on point. However I feel like I’m fighting a losing battle not getting my VPD inline with the PH and PPM issues.


Post a pic of your tent and plants... so we can noodle how to help.. can you put a dome of some sort over young ones?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Post a pic of your tent and plants... so we can noodle how to help.. can you put a dome of some sort over young ones?


I second this. Misting helps too. Keeps clones without roots alive in low humidity.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> It’s a “white” led. I don’t know why I put white in quotations. It’s white/clear.
> Can you please help me. What should my meter read x100. Right now as high as my light can go, it says 70-75 x 100
> Thank you for the help.
> 
> View attachment 4334596


Call them and ask for conversion factor for converting lux to ppfd....

lemme break out that meter and i’ll try helping on reading the meter...i normally use my apogee ppfd meter....

Finally, let’s call in the cavalry...

@Randomblame: what would be a reasonable lux to ppfd conversion factor for this light ? Thanks


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 17, 2019)

Dont mean to interrupt all of your guys' helpful tips to eachother. Just wanna drop a pic of my BH lady. I think I am one of the last to pop mine. You all seem ahead of me. DWC is gonna do that though right? DWC is quicker and bigger than coco


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Dont mean to interrupt all of your guys' helpful tips to eachother. Just wanna drop a pic of my BH lady. I think I am one of the last to pop mine. You all seem ahead of me. DWC is gonna do that though right? DWC is quicker and bigger than coco


Looks good. 

I just popped a BH. It'll be in coco too. DWC is quicker than coco, yes.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 17, 2019)

Morning guys!

Soooo... I was feeding my 3 smallest DWC plants nothing but plain water for the last 5 days.... 

Their all still dark green and not fading...

I wonder if them being in HEMPY pots inside DWC buckets... is causing them to retain Nutrients? The perlite/vermiculite could hold enough food to keep them dark green the whole time while only drinking water??

Idk I thought I was going to come home to yellow girls :/ and they look just how I left them


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> It’s a “white” led. I don’t know why I put white in quotations. It’s white/clear.
> Can you please help me. What should my meter read x100. Right now as high as my light can go, it says 70-75 x 100
> Thank you for the help.
> 
> View attachment 4334596


So, when your meter is set on “x100 Lux”,
You multiply the readout number by 100 to get total lux (eg 75 @ x100 Lux is 75x100 Lux = 7500 lux).

You take 7500 and divide it by the conversion factor (for grins let’s assume 68 lux/ppfd) , 7500/68=110 ppfd.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> The one I have can cover 2900 sq/ft and I dont doubt it, i had it in an area of my house where 3 big rooms are conected without walls and it brought it up from 15% to 55% in an hr. It has a 2.5 gal tank and can put 8.2 gals into the air in a day. But mine only needed ro be refilled once a day in that area. In my grow room I refill it every 2-3 days. Its very powerful.


And you need less humidity when lightsout...


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> And you need less humidity when lightsout...


Once I get my flowering plants on multiple daily feeds, Ill bring the humidity down for the night and turn it back up in the morning. Im thinking about running my small dehumidifier inside my flower tent to offset the humidity. A slight issue when having all stages in the same room. Atleast Im in tents...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Once I get my flowering plants on multiple daily feeds, Ill bring the humidity down for the night and turn it back up in the morning. Im thinking about running my small dehumidifier inside my flower tent to offset the humidity. A slight issue when having all stages in the same room. Atleast Im in tents...


Tents are a big help for that. I do boxes inside boxes in my tent to dry/cure when the humidity is real low here. It's much slower to leach out. 

Hopefully the dehumidifier doesn't add too much heat.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd Monkey so I’m about to add a fogger in my tent to boost my humidity I’ve got a RH controller to turn it on and off. However I’ve got my autos finishing up in there while my photos veg you think 60% RH is too far for flowering plants? I mean they’re on their last like week maybe two..... I just don’t want mold or mildew issues.... but I need to get my VPD in check.... thoughts? Am I good to bump it just for a week maybe two tops? I’ve got plenty of air circulation....


If you have enough airflow through the plants and around them, 60% shouldn't be too much of a problem. I wouldn't go higher than that past flower week 4 though. Thinning out leaves as necessary and making sure they aren't resting on each will help too.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Tents are a big help for that. I do boxes inside boxes in my tent to dry/cure when the humidity is real low here. It's much slower to leach out.
> 
> Hopefully the dehumidifier doesn't add too much heat.


Good point... I will have to monitor the heat. Dialing in the environment can be a real pain in the butt


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Good point... I will have to monitor the heat. Dialing in the environment can be a real pain in the butt


You know it! You eventually get it nailed, and the weather changes....the fucking around never ends...you just get better at responding..


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> If you have enough airflow through the plants and around them, 60% shouldn't be too much of a problem. I wouldn't go higher than that past flower week 4 though. Thinning out leaves as necessary and making sure they aren't resting on each will help too.


Show em that last pic on yesterdays post of your girls...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> Soooo... I was feeding my 3 smallest DWC plants nothing but plain water for the last 5 days....
> 
> ...


Next time try backing off 1/2 on the N after stretch, then off completely at the end of week 6. Compare the results and see which you prefer.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Show em that last pic on yesterdays post of your girls...


This one?

Flower day 23

 

The room is 12' x 7' x 6' tall.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Next time try backing off 1/2 on the N after stretch, then off completely at the end of week 6. Compare the results and see which you prefer.


Do you have any experience with AN's sensi line? Im on day 4 in flower, been doing my veg nutes just a little stronger than I was at the end of veg. Today I went from sensi grow to the bloom, fearing I might over do the nitrogen. Does anyone know the difference between the sensi grow 3-0-0 and the bloom 3-0-0? Same values, whats the difference? Any advice? AN recommends going to bloom immediately (in flower). I am confused on this part a bit. Should I wait til I see the flowers coming in to switch? Or just keep on doing what I did this time?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> This one?
> 
> Flower day 23
> 
> ...


1+ pounders, fo shure!


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> 1+ pounders, fo shure!


 I hope so, a pound each was my goal for this grow. The stalks are thickening by the day. If that's an indication of what's to come, I'm pretty excited.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Do you have any experience with AN's sensi line? Im on day 4 in flower, been doing my veg nutes just a little stronger than I was at the end of veg. Today I went from sensi grow to the bloom, fearing I might over do the nitrogen. Does anyone know the difference between the sensi grow 3-0-0 and the bloom 3-0-0? Same values, whats the difference? Any advice? AN recommends going to bloom immediately (in flower). I am confused on this part a bit. Should I wait til I see the flowers coming in to switch? Or just keep on doing what I did this time?


Never used them. 

What's the feed chart look like? Get off grow completely and run bloom?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> This one?
> 
> Flower day 23
> 
> ...


Saw those babies before, but they weren't in flower. Bud sites everywhere. Heavens to Murgatroyd.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> This one?
> 
> Flower day 23
> 
> ...


Sweeeet!! 

If those plants are 1+ pounders...

Then my White Widow XXL is def over a pound 

 

Shit, she’s even bigger now after vacation!! 

And she’s in an 18 gallon tote Just like the plant on the right (Sams Crack)

Her flush starts today! Both of them start today actually, I’m hoping to yellow them both out in about 7-10 days. 

Here’s a photo of the waterfall we pitched camp at  talk about PEACEFUL!!! 

 

If you look closely... you can see TREES and PLANTS growing RIGHT where the water falls and hits the earth!

NATURAL DEEP WATER CULTURE!!!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> This one?
> 
> Flower day 23
> 
> ...


Lmfao what the fucking fuck


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> So, when your meter is set on “x100 Lux”,
> You multiply the readout number by 100 to get total lux (eg 75 @ x100 Lux is 75x100 Lux = 7500 lux).
> 
> You take 7500 and divide it by the conversion factor (for grins let’s assume 68 lux/ppfd) , 7500/68=110 ppfd.


You’re the man. Thinking my PPFD is somewhere close to what you suggested.....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Never used them.
> 
> What's the feed chart look like? Get off grow completely and run bloom?


I typically switch to bloom nutes at 12:12, some people wait another week...i know a great grower who uses bloom the whole run, veg to harvest...do a side-by-side with a couple plants sometime...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Sweeeet!!
> 
> If those plants are 1+ pounders...
> 
> ...


Great hide...do some johnny bagseed next time...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I typically switch to bloom nutes at 12:12, some people wait another week...i know a great grower who uses bloom the whole run, veg to harvest...do a side-by-side with a couple plants sometime...


I don't run bottled stuff, so there's not many I know. I've used the flora series and GH go box. 

With the N ratios on there, I don't see a reason you couldn't run bloom the whole time. Just dial back part B a bit in veg or bump up A, should be good, right?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Never used them.
> 
> What's the feed chart look like? Get off grow completely and run bloom?


This is their chart. Just not sure when to implement the flower part. At switch or at feed. Maybe I can find the difference between the bloom and grow online.... ill check it out

Edit: just saw your other post. That makes sense. The part B ratios are different for bloom and grow.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't run bottled stuff, so there's not many I know. I've used the flora series and GH go box.
> 
> With the N ratios on there, I don't see a reason you couldn't run bloom the whole time. Just dial back part B a bit in veg or bump up A, should be good, right?


NPK same, micros likely diff


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> NPK same, micros likely diff


That has that ph perfect in it too. How's that do? I've seen people here bitching about it.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That has that ph perfect in it too. How's that do? I've seen people here bitching about it.


So far for me, in coco, I havent had a single issue. I did use it in soil as well and had to use ph up the entire grow to get it in range, after I figured that out and started correcting it, my grow was perfect. I just kinda learned that a little late....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> So far for me, in coco, I havent had a single issue. I did use it in soil as well and had to use ph up the entire grow to get it in range, after I figured that out and started correcting it, my grow was perfect. I just kinda learned that a little late....


Glad it works. I wonder how they do that. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

Hope atleast one of my BHs make it..... :/ feeling discouraged.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> This one?
> 
> Flower day 23
> 
> ...


Sweeeet!! 

If those plants are 1+ pounders...

Then my White Widow XXL is def over a pound 

View attachment 4334699 

Shit, she’s even bigger now after vacation!! 

And she’s in an 18 gallon tote Just like the plant on the right (Sams Crack)

Her flush starts today! Both of them start today actually, I’m hoping to yellow them both out in about 7-10 days.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 4334720
> View attachment 4334721
> Hope atleast one of my BHs make it..... :/ feeling discouraged.


The soil one is fine. It was too hot but it grew into it and is coming back.

The hydro one looks like it'll pull through but it's gonna take a while. After a week of the right lighting it should be back on track.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> The soil one is fine. It was too hot but it grew into it and is coming back.
> 
> The hydro one looks like it'll pull through but it's gonna take a while. After a week of the right lighting it should be back on track.


Think so man...... look at my soil one again though. The tips of leaves have yellow. Don’t think that yellow will catch up to the core before she grows out of it and kill her by chance do you? She had a hard upbringing. I think I broke her taproot at some point. 

The DWC. Ugh. Pretty much just praying that comes together for me some how.......


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Sweeeet!!
> 
> If those plants are 1+ pounders...
> 
> ...


They are far from one pounders atm, but @StickyBudHound has the thumb, they’ll be there at the end....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Think so man...... look at my soil one again though. The tips of leaves have yellow. Don’t think that yellow will catch up to the core before she grows out of it and kill her by chance do you? She had a hard upbringing. I think I broke her taproot at some point.
> 
> The DWC. Ugh. Pretty much just praying that comes together for me some how.......


That yellow stopped. It was from the burn. Look at icemans. Same thing. 

Let it recuperate. Look how good it was doing. Don't look at the light burn, look at the growth. That means you were doing everything right except the lighting.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> The soil one is fine. It was too hot but it grew into it and is coming back.
> 
> The hydro one looks like it'll pull through but it's gonna take a while. After a week of the right lighting it should be back on track.


These looked worse due to low humidity fuckup... fix prob, give em some time, they wanna live...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

Anyone have a dehumidifier small one very small they’d sell me for 50-100 bucks??


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Think so man...... look at my soil one again though. The tips of leaves have yellow. Don’t think that yellow will catch up to the core before she grows out of it and kill her by chance do you? She had a hard upbringing. I think I broke her taproot at some point.
> 
> The DWC. Ugh. Pretty much just praying that comes together for me some how.......


Practice makes perfect...


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Great hide...do some johnny bagseed next time...


Already got it all planned out next time we go on vacation during the right time of year there’s going to be five or six different spots and I know what at least one of them will work out ha ha


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone have a dehumidifier small one very small they’d sell me for 50-100 bucks??


Show me pics of a small tent-sized dehumid.... i have room-sized one....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Already got it all planned out next time we go on vacation during the right time of year there’s going to be five or six different spots and I know what at least one of them will work out ha ha


Shoulda guessed...


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone have a dehumidifier small one very small they’d sell me for 50-100 bucks??


From seed 2 stoned

YouTube

Search for his curing videos

He recommended the BEST Dehu for about $79.99

I’ve got a $600 one in my basement ^_^ made a HUGE dent in my RH of my ENTIRE 700sq ft basement


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Shoulda guessed...


Lmao


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> These looked worse due to low humidity fuckup... fix prob, give em some time, they wanna live...
> 
> View attachment 4334724


Just curious, how long ago was the humidity issue?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Sweeeet!!
> 
> If those plants are 1+ pounders...
> 
> ...


She's beefy! I bet she'll be treating you right with her yield. Damn I love when they get close to harvest time and turn into shapely big girls! Curves in all the right places. Lol


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Show me pics of a small tent-sized dehumid.... i have room-sized one....


Something like this. 
 

I had a “room sized one” and the bitch ran on 600watts. Can’t afford all that.....


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> They are far from one pounders atm, but @StickyBudHound has the thumb, they’ll be there at the end....


You're too kind my friend. I'm just getting lucky.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> You're too kind my friend. I'm just getting lucky.


Sorry I’m so late to the conversation. Saw your pots. I mean...... half bathtub substrate holders lol. 

Is that a “soil grow”? Wow


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

Thanks guys. If any of you would like to follow, here's my grow page at my most recent update.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/sticky-grows.985243/page-31


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Sorry I’m so late to the conversation. Saw your pots. I mean...... half bathtub substrate holders lol.
> 
> Is that a “soil grow”? Wow


Yes sir! 25 gallon each bag. The roots have no want for space but they'll definitely fill them up by the end. This was a 9 week veg to fill out the 54" x 28" scrogs.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Just curious, how long ago was the humidity issue?


1st week of may


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Something like this.
> View attachment 4334725
> 
> I had a “room sized one” and the bitch ran on 600watts. Can’t afford all that.....


Thanks man, anyone got a recco?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> You're too kind my friend. I'm just getting lucky.


You may feel humble, but i’m right


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks man, anyone got a recco?


Think I’m gonna go with this. 

https://www.amazon.com/Eva-dry-Edv-1100-Electric-Petite-Dehumidifier/dp/B000H0ZDD2

Was wanting to help a friend out on here if they had one they didn’t need and needed some cash. But for a little over 50 bucks. This seems to be the dehu for a 4x4


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> You're too kind my friend. I'm just getting lucky.


Show me how to get lucky pal. I need a little luck thrown my way.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Show me how to get lucky pal. I need a little luck thrown my way.


You've been growing some big ass nugs yourself.  Have you been growing in soil at all?

OG is your man for DWC. All of my knowledge is soil based... If I ever do try hydro I'll be using this thread for study material while I pull all my hair out stressing about everything.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> You've been growing some big ass nugs yourself.  Have you been growing in soil at all?
> 
> OG is your man for DWC. All of my knowledge is soil based... If I ever do try hydro I'll be using this thread for study material while I pull all my hair out stressing about everything.


I can grow in soil with my eyes closed. My other friends on here got me wanting to try DWC. It may go ok. We will see. My goal is just high yield given my current states legal status...... can’t play around with shit but good yield practices.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

Yay! This will be the highlight of this run for me. Blueberry. Classic summer strain. Love it.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> You've been growing some big ass nugs yourself.  Have you been growing in soil at all?
> 
> OG is your man for DWC. All of my knowledge is soil based... If I ever do try hydro I'll be using this thread for study material while I pull all my hair out stressing about everything.


A couple runs, and you’ll know what’s worth worrying over...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 17, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> https://www.lowes.com/pd/AIRCARE-Mini-Console-2-5-Gallon-Console-Evaporative-Humidifier/1125803
> 
> Price tag is $102 at my local lowes


Thank you!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Good numbers. PH is a little high, but still in range.


I’m going to start watering daily so I can get the PH down. Just got home so I’m gonna check the ladies today and see how they’re doing.

I got my temps down 3 degrees and my humidity hovering at 50%


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 17, 2019)

Let me 


Or_Gro said:


> Post a pic of your tent and plants... so we can noodle how to help.. can you put a dome of some sort over young ones?


I’ll get some pics here in a few


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't run bottled stuff, so there's not many I know. I've used the flora series and GH go box.
> 
> With the N ratios on there, I don't see a reason you couldn't run bloom the whole time. Just dial back part B a bit in veg or bump up A, should be good, right?


Tbone shuffle uses bloom and micro with other additives but doesn’t use the grow with the GH line


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I can grow in soil with my eyes closed. My other friends on here got me wanting to try DWC. It may go ok. We will see. My goal is just high yield given my current states legal status...... can’t play around with shit but good yield practices.


Yep, me too. 4 plant limit in flower but, the longer I grow, the more plants I'm planning to have so I can experiment with different ratios of THC to CBD. I'm not in this for extra cash so I don't expect anyone will even bat an eye in my direction. 

I have a space next to my current room that should be able to fit 6 or 7 big girls too but, it's a project and a half getting electrical installed and walls built. Still have to buy the QBs for each plant too as well as all of the other equipment. I only have the space cleared so far. It will be a winter project.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 17, 2019)

Well @3rd Monkey we got it licked I think.
I got my lighting backed off by 100 PPFD,
My PH and PPM in line, and my temps down a hair and my RH up by 5%.

They look like they’ve perked up. The deficiencies have not spread.

Now the magnesium is still an issue if in 3-4 days that hasn’t improved should I boost my magnesium sulfate in my nute solution?

@Or_Gro here’s some pics. This is the back 2x4 of my 4x4 I’ve got 3 autos in the front half. 




Purple majik#1
 

Purple Mjaik#2
 

Pillow factory


----------



## iceman2494 (May 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Well @3rd Monkey we got it licked I think.
> I got my lighting backed off by 100 PPFD,
> My PH and PPM in line, and my temps down a hair and my RH up by 5%.
> 
> ...


How’s your bh dwc?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 17, 2019)

@Moabfighter 

Here’s the Moab’s deez nuggs 

#1
  

#2
 

#3


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Well @3rd Monkey we got it licked I think.
> I got my lighting backed off by 100 PPFD,
> My PH and PPM in line, and my temps down a hair and my RH up by 5%.
> 
> ...


Lookin great dude!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How’s your bh dwc?


Banana hammock


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Well @3rd Monkey we got it licked I think.
> I got my lighting backed off by 100 PPFD,
> My PH and PPM in line, and my temps down a hair and my RH up by 5%.
> 
> ...


How bout righing up some plastic to give these ones proper humidity? Prob jusst a diagonal from upper wall to floor....


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lookin great dude!


Thanks man!! I really appreciate that!! 
My goal right now as a grower aside from yield and stuff Is to get a perfect grow beginning to end. I’m getting closer and closer lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @Moabfighter
> 
> Here’s the Moab’s deez nuggs
> 
> ...


Sorry to tell you man, but those are headed south...send them to me for destructive testing...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> How bout righing up some plastic to give these ones proper humidity? Prob jusst a diagonal from upper wall to floor....


That’s definitely something I could make happen I think. It’ll take some finagling but I think I can do that.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Banana hammock
> 
> View attachment 4334763 View attachment 4334764 View attachment 4334765


Gettin there, but i’d take that wood outta the bucket....


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Sorry to tell you man, but those are headed south...send them to me for destructive testing...


And here I thought I got them back on track!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Gettin there, but i’d take that wood outta the bucket....


LMAO! I think that’s permanent.... it’s load bearing!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> LMAO! I think that’s permanent.... it’s load bearing!


In your bucket?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Well @3rd Monkey we got it licked I think.
> I got my lighting backed off by 100 PPFD,
> My PH and PPM in line, and my temps down a hair and my RH up by 5%.
> 
> ...


They look much better. That mag issue may resolve itself, but just in case.

These are on which nutes lol? Sorry, gets confusing for me.

What is your source of N?


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Lmao


¿


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

Do my roots look ok :/


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> LMAO! I think that’s permanent.... it’s load bearing!


It's just the lid held up by a post to take a pic, right?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's just the lid held up by a post to take a pic, right?


Has to be. Wood ain’t wet.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> They look much better. That mag issue may resolve itself, but just in case.
> 
> These are on which nutes lol? Sorry, gets confusing for me.
> 
> What is your source of N?


Master blend 3part

My N source is from the all purpose portion of it. 

 

I also add Raw Omina every other feed on top of the three part.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's just the lid held up by a post to take a pic, right?


Yes lol


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Do my roots look ok :/
> View attachment 4334776


 Why do you have her so far down in the net pot? 

That so the roots would hit the water faster?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> In your bucket?


Nah I just held it up against it lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Why do you have her so far down in the net pot?
> 
> That so the roots would hit the water faster?


Yeah. That’s the only reason. Once stem grows I’m going to add more rocks


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Do my roots look ok :/
> View attachment 4334776


Looks good. With roots like that, the top will heal up fine.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Master blend 3part
> 
> My N source is from the all purpose portion of it.
> 
> ...


So you aren't using calcium nitrate, right?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> So you aren't using calcium nitrate, right?


Yes I am

Every feed 

All purpose 
Magnesium sulfate
Calcium nitrate 

Omina at like 1/4 strength every other feed


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yes I am
> 
> Every feed
> 
> ...


You have plenty of nitrogen, almost to tox.

You can back off on the calcium a bit, keep mag the same. That'll drop your N a bit too so the mag can catch up. If any signs of calcium def show up, you'll know it's your all purpose to back off on just a tad. Put calcium back to where you had it and drop all purpose by about 60-70 ppm.

This is if it doesn't fix itself.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> A couple runs, and you’ll know what’s worth worrying over...


I'm planning to build an aeroponics barrel for indoor veggies after summer. Maybe I'll just get one setup for DWC while I'm at it and run experimental grows with clones until I get the shit down.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Do my roots look ok :/
> View attachment 4334776


Startin to branch...t minus now...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I'm planning to build an aeroponics barrel for indoor veggies after summer. Maybe I'll just get one setup for DWC while I'm at it and run experimental grows with clones until I get the shit down.


#thastheticket...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You have plenty of nitrogen, almost to tox.
> 
> You can back off on the calcium a bit, keep mag the same. That'll drop your N a bit too so the mag can catch up. If any signs of calcium def show up, you'll know it's your all purpose to back off on just a tad. Put calcium back to where you had it and drop all purpose by about 60-70 ppm.
> 
> This is if it doesn't fix itself.


Word I’ll do that on my reservoir Fill tomorrow.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

Thanks for the reassurance guys. Sorry I’m so sketched about it. What I see on the surface is abysmal. You guys know what’s going on underneath way more than me so I’ll trust your judgement. Keep doing what I’m doing and it’ll be fine ay?

PPM hasn’t went down...... stays about 130-147. Is it not eating or?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Word I’ll do that on my reservoir Fill tomorrow.


You don't have to do it yet. If it doesn't straighten out, then try it.

I don't know how it progressed to there but here's my thinking.

That all purpose is very high K. Calcium nitrate is high N and Ca. Your mag isn't holding because of the high levels of Ca and K. 

If I'm right, reducing Ca will either fix it or give you a Ca def. If you get a Ca def, putting it back and dropping your K will give the other 2 a fighting chance.

Guess Magnesium will be today's trivia lol. Micro-nutrients are always the most easily misused because they are misunderstood. Calcium and magnesium are both macro-nutrients in my mind. They just label them micros because of the concentrations in comparison to NPK.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Thanks for the reassurance guys. Sorry I’m so sketched about it. What I see on the surface is abysmal. You guys know what’s going on underneath way more than me so I’ll trust your judgement. Keep doing what I’m doing and it’ll be fine ay?
> 
> PPM hasn’t went down...... stays about 130-147. Is it not eating or?


Your ppm isn't going to fluctuate very much at this point other than temps.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You don't have to do it yet. If it doesn't straighten out, then try it.
> 
> I don't know how it progressed to there but here's my thinking.
> 
> ...


I see what you’re saying. Makes sense to me.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

My knowledge contribution today. Another one about potassium but it's good info to bookmark.

http://www.cannabisbusinesstimes.com/article/potassiums-purpose/


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 17, 2019)

@Or_Gro 

When you flush in DWC... if you couldn’t get your ppm below 250ppm for the flush (due to the plants actually being submerged hempy smart pots upgraded to DWC, and the perlite/vermiculite mix holding onto nutrients? (Or possibly just due to a growth of some sort Inside the pots where I can’t really do anything...)

Anyways long story short my ppm stayed at about 250 ppm through the entire one week flush

Is that useless? They were feeding for months at 600-1000ppm...

Guess what I’m asking is do I need to get it even lower in order for it to properly flush? 

Figured when I came home they would be all yellow and they are certainly not they are still dark green


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Your ppm isn't going to fluctuate very much at this point other than temps.


Why


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> @Or_Gro
> 
> When you flush in DWC... if you couldn’t get your ppm below 250ppm for the flush (due to the plants actually being submerged hempy smart pots upgraded to DWC, and the perlite/vermiculite mix holding onto nutrients? (Or possibly just due to a growth of some sort Inside the pots where I can’t really do anything...)
> 
> ...


They need to fade/finish. Go buy 0ppm distilled water like you used to and use it to flush with.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> My knowledge contribution today. Another one about potassium but it's good info to bookmark.
> 
> http://www.cannabisbusinesstimes.com/article/potassiums-purpose/


Excellent article. It actually shed a lot of light on this K/Ca under QBs issue. Never looked at potassium so in depth.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

3rd monkey where did you gather your info from? The easy answer is piecing stuff together here and there but come on...: you never taken a class on the subject or anything? This thread is full of valuable information from a lot of different hands. Can’t wsit to go back and read eventually.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Why


Same reason you wouldn't load up a plant that size in soil. Right now, its uptake is very little. It's only got enough green for a small amount of photosynthesis, and even less green that's actually able to produce with the burn.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Excellent article. It actually shed a lot of light on this K/Ca under QBs issue. Never looked at potassium so in depth.


I read it too and wish I could understand it better.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Same reason you wouldn't load up a plant that size in soil. Right now, its uptake is very little. It's only got enough green for a small amount of photosynthesis, and even less green that's actually able to produce with the burn.


Money answer right there. I like it a lot. Thanks for that info. Was just wondering. Makes sense. Kind of a dumb question to have asked really.... it’s a tiny sprout. It don’t need much.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> 3rd monkey where did you gather your info from? The easy answer is piecing stuff together here and there but come on...: you never taken a class on the subject or anything? This thread is full of valuable information from a lot of different hands. Can’t wsit to go back and read eventually.


I grew up farming, so I had a good base. Then, I started growing weed, ran into an old head at work. Started swapping bud and then he took me under his wing. 

I had a good teacher, but no formal education.

Most of this just comes as you fuck plants up. I've ruined plants just to see what does what, good thing about breeding, plenty to play with.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Excellent article. It actually shed a lot of light on this K/Ca under QBs issue. Never looked at potassium so in depth.


Glad to help!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I read it too and wish I could understand it better.


Basically, they are referring to the relationship between P, K, and Ca. 

P being the inner cell, Ca being its cell walls, and K as a transport to move things between cells.

Then it goes on to explain how K is the transport because it opens the stomata to allow for respiration, and in turn, transpiration.

K makes shit move in the plant, Ca holds shit in the cells, P keeps the cells running.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Basically, they are referring to the relationship between P, K, and Ca.
> 
> P being the inner cell, Ca being its cell walls, and K as a transport to move things between cells.
> 
> ...


That’s damn good explanation. And to piggy back off the nutrient of the day yesterday here’s the one for today.

Magnesium


https://www.marijuanatimes.org/why-your-cannabis-plant-needs-magnesium/


Calmag

https://www.maximumyield.com/cal-mag-supplements-a-one-two-punch-for-plants/2/2649


https://www.maximumyield.com/are-all-calcium-magnesium-supplements-alike/2/1263


Calcium uptake

https://www.maximumyield.com/how-to-boost-the-calcium-levels-in-your-hydroponic-system/2/3317


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> @Or_Gro
> 
> When you flush in DWC... if you couldn’t get your ppm below 250ppm for the flush (due to the plants actually being submerged hempy smart pots upgraded to DWC, and the perlite/vermiculite mix holding onto nutrients? (Or possibly just due to a growth of some sort Inside the pots where I can’t really do anything...)
> 
> ...


Unless they are dried out or beyond your trich color threshold, keep flushing, only improves tastability.

if you need it now, really doesn’t matter, you harvest...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s damn good explanation. And to piggy back off the nutrient of the day yesterday here’s the one for today.
> 
> Magnesium
> 
> ...


Explain it in your own words. That's how you'll remember it.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Explain it in your own words. That's how you'll remember it.


Agreed. Sometimes it takes seeing it from another perspective to see the lightbulb go off


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

So... this lux meter is working good. Trying to find a conversion factor... not so good. HLG 100.

Anyhow, looking at the ppfd measurements and what they are at what distances, the lux x100 number seems close to what the ppfd is lol. There's a YouTube video of ppfd testing this light, my lux readings at those heights match the ppfd readings in the video pretty close. So... WTF lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> So... this lux meter is working good. Trying to find a conversion factor... not so good. HLG 100.
> 
> Anyhow, looking at the ppfd measurements and what they are at what distances, the lux x100 number seems close to what the ppfd is lol. There's a YouTube video of ppfd testing this light, my lux readings at those heights match the ppfd readings in the video pretty close. So... WTF lol.


Look at the lux to ppfd conversion link i posted several times...

The conver factor depends on the diode(s) not the board...

I assume that’s either a v1 or v2 diode...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Look at the lux to ppfd conversion link i posted several times...
> 
> The conver factor depends on the diode(s) not the board...
> 
> ...


I did that but I must be doing something wrong.

Gives me 1.73 as the result. Is that my conversion factor? That might make more sense.

Samsung diodes.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I did that but I must be doing something wrong.
> 
> Gives me 1.73 as the result. Is that my conversion factor? That might make more sense.
> 
> Samsung diodes.


Lay out your steps...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lay out your steps...


Think I see what I did.

Got 120 x100. Gave me 12,000 but I only put in 120. At 12,000 it gives me 173ppfd. 

Used the 288 4K.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Nah that can't be right either lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Nah that can't be right either lol.


What? You did steps right..

CF 60-70...grenades...close enuff

This is just a reading to compare vs target, watch plants for what they can bear...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Found a ppf rating of 235 on the board.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> What? You did steps right..


Board is about 33" away. He's just a little 100W guy.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Board at the top of the tent, almost 4 ft gets me 100 x100. Plugged in it gives me 143ppfd. I can't get it any higher. Just doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Board at the top of the tent, almost 4 ft gets me 100 x100. Plugged in it gives me 143ppfd. I can't get it any higher. Just doesn't seem right to me.


Why not seem rigjt? Too dim, too bright?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Why not seem rigjt? Too dim, too bright?


These are supposed to be smaller/cheaper boards I thought? 

The guy in the video had 100ppfd at 36". I get that on my meter. 18", he had almost 300, same as what I get.

Using the formula, boards 4ft above the meter and I'm getting 143ppfd? Why the hell doesn't everyone buy these boards then lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> These are supposed to be smaller/cheaper boards I thought?
> 
> The guy in the video had 100ppfd at 36". I get that on my meter. 18", he had almost 300, same as what I get.
> 
> Using the formula, boards 4ft above the meter and I'm getting 143ppfd? Why the hell doesn't everyone buy these boards then lol.


Too many people got burned on cheap blurples so everyone and their moms a LED skeptic. Or they’re stuck in their ways with HPS.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Too many people got burned on cheap blurples so everyone and their moms a LED skeptic. Or they’re stuck in their ways with HPS.


I didn't think to try the meter on the HPS.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Well, where I would ordinarily put seedlings under the HPS is reading real close to 100... sonofabitch lol.

I don't know how much the conversion factor changes that. I do have 2 in there, so it just must be that bright.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> These are supposed to be smaller/cheaper boards I thought?
> 
> The guy in the video had 100ppfd at 36". I get that on my meter. 18", he had almost 300, same as what I get.
> 
> Using the formula, boards 4ft above the meter and I'm getting 143ppfd? Why the hell doesn't everyone buy these boards then lol.


Good, then sounds like your calcing correctly....

Cuz they’re frequently outta stock?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Well, where I would ordinarily put seedlings under the HPS is reading real close to 100... sonofabitch lol.
> 
> I don't know how much the conversion factor changes that. I do have 2 in there, so it just must be that bright.


https://www.apogeeinstruments.com/conversion-ppfd-to-lux/

btw...told you that meter would be useful...especially for a guy like you...take it outside...


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Unless they are dried out or beyond your trich color threshold, keep flushing, only improves tastability.
> 
> if you need it now, really doesn’t matter, you harvest...


I have a 2 week window I could stretch the flush out for I suppose.

My soil plants faded faster than this :/ it’s gotta be because of the submerged smart pots

Going home tonight to flip all the res’s over back to 60 ppm tap water

I don’t think I’m going to go buy 70 gallons of distilled water :/ gotta make due!

Thx for the advice guys


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> https://www.apogeeinstruments.com/conversion-ppfd-to-lux/
> 
> btw...told you that meter would be useful...especially for a guy like you...take it outside...


Yea, wow! That's absolutely crazy.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 17, 2019)

Bh still on track. Still keeping an eye on the yellowing .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 17, 2019)

Ugly but growing faster than the bh .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, wow! That's absolutely crazy.


Hps is dead, it just doesn’t know it...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I have a 2 week window I could stretch the flush out for I suppose.
> 
> My soil plants faded faster than this :/ it’s gotta be because of the submerged smart pots
> 
> ...


Are you thinking your smart pot is made out of NPK or....?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Are you thinking your smart pot is made out of NPK or....?


Lol . Wish there was a funny button


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lol . Wish there was a funny button


Lol.

Your SH is “huge” to me man. Damn. Impressive. Im biting my nails every day over my BH. It looks like fucking shit and I’m not trying to grow shit :/

They’re not fading/finishing because they’re not ready to yet Clyde. You can’t make them finish just because you want them to. I told you your Widow still had a while.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Hps is dead, it just doesn’t know it...


I miss my HPS so much. Gonna have to work hard and dial these weird white lights in. I have a handful of quantum boards too. Need to order some more. Any suggestions? I have 4qb132 now @70? Watts each.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Lol.
> 
> Your SH is “huge” to me man. Damn. Impressive. Im biting my nails every day over my BH. It looks like fucking shit and I’m not trying to grow shit :/
> 
> They’re not fading/finishing because they’re not ready to yet Clyde. You can’t make them finish just because you want them to. I told you your Widow still had a while.


Thanks she’s growing pretty rapid . Color pisses me off but it’s alive and kicking . Happy this bh is still alive . Your girl will survive . You got the roots and you fixed the light problem. You just need time . Plus if you run out of bh beans I’ll float you one to try again .


----------



## JonathanT (May 17, 2019)

transplanted the yoga cookies into a 3 gallon ez pot today. Cut a few clones off the little Dragon to do a head to head in a few weeks.


----------



## JonathanT (May 17, 2019)

My camera sucks


----------



## iceman2494 (May 17, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> transplanted the yoga cookies into a 3 gallon ez pot today. Cut a few clones off the little Dragon to do a head to head in a few weeks.
> View attachment 4334948


You have some nice healthy looking plants man .


----------



## JonathanT (May 17, 2019)

The auto has some burnt tips


----------



## JonathanT (May 17, 2019)

These ez pots are sweet. Plastic snaps hold the corners closed. Pops open to transplant.


----------



## schmebulock (May 17, 2019)

one busy day at work and i miss 8 pages of chat lol - how's everyone's night going?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 17, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> These ez pots are sweet. Plastic snaps hold the corners closed. Pops open to transplant.


What lights do you use ?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> one busy day at work and i miss 8 pages of chat lol - how's everyone's night going?


Chill. What’s up with you bro ?


----------



## JonathanT (May 17, 2019)

I am using a 95 watt HLG 100v2. Also have a little 100 watt blurple, I'll be running them head to head. Yes, all of that is growing under 95 watts since seed.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I miss my HPS so much. Gonna have to work hard and dial these weird white lights in. I have a handful of quantum boards too. Need to order some more. Any suggestions? I have 4qb132 now @70? Watts each.


Qb18 or 35...for lightson (emerson effect) i use one per pair of 288s

Whatever they are calling their 3 diode far red strip...1st 5-15 mins of lightsout (imitiator effect) however many strips it takes to do a line across the center of long half of tent..

Then more 301b boards

I really like the 96es, 4-6 in a 4x4,with enough far red diodes to cross the tent at center...run far red for full lightson plus first 5-15 mins lightsout.

i think 96e on a dimmable driver, at sufficient power and proper height is absolute best light for veg and flower...but it runs 25-30% more wattage that supplemented 288s (301b).

Add some uvb to increase thc %, but that’s another topic


----------



## JonathanT (May 17, 2019)

My apologies iceman. Thank you for the compliment. I'm pretty red eyed.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Qb18 or 35...for lightson (emerson effect) i use one per pair of 288s
> 
> Whatever they are calling their 3 diode far red strip...1st 5-15 mins of lightsout (imitiator effect) however many strips it takes to do a line across the center of long half of tent..
> 
> Then more 301b boards


Does it really make a diff ?


----------



## schmebulock (May 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Chill. What’s up with you bro ?


just got done runnin all over town replacing equipment at a bunch of our sites - hot and sweaty as hell... wife had a bowl packed waiting for me and a hot shower... feelin refreshed. Packed one for her for when I got out


----------



## JonathanT (May 17, 2019)

I have my qb hanging from the very top of the tent. Nothing is stretching.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> just got done runnin all over town replacing equipment at a bunch of our sites - hot and sweaty as hell... wife had a bowl packed waiting for me and a hot shower... feelin refreshed. Packed one for her for when I got out


Lol what did you pack for her really lol


----------



## iceman2494 (May 17, 2019)

So i already have 4 132s and 1 288 in a 2x4 . Adding anymore would be over doing it in the space I have ?


----------



## JonathanT (May 17, 2019)

Not if you can handle the extra heat


----------



## iceman2494 (May 17, 2019)

I’m at 79 -82 max rh in 50s . I really wish I had more room for another or a bigger tent .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

Hey Jonathan do you want my last BH bean? And maybe a few of my Moab’s deez nugs and a few of my “iceman” strain? Fastbuds Green crack x Mephisto deez nugs auto. 

Man I’d sponsor a fuckin RollitUp comparative with these if they’d let me. Wonder how to go about that. I’m germing some and gonna grow some inside some outside.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hey Jonathan do you want my last BH bean? And maybe a few of my Moab’s deez nugs and a few of my “iceman” strain? Fastbuds Green crack x Mephisto deez nugs auto.
> 
> Man I’d sponsor a fuckin RollitUp comparative with these if they’d let me. Wonder how to go about that. I’m germing some and gonna grow some inside some outside.


 gonna toss him one .that leaves me 3 so one left for grabs .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> gonna toss him one .that leaves me 3 so one left for grabs .


Cool man that’ll leave me one Incase mine catastrophically die.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Cool man that’ll leave me one Incase mine catastrophically die.


Should still send him some of your seeds . Spread the strain ! Think ppl are smoking Moab’s . Pretty cool to think about .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 17, 2019)

Was debating of doing an auto in a dwc . Might be easier to correct your fuck ups in dwc .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Bh still on track. Still keeping an eye on the yellowing .


How old are your DWC’s? I think you were half a week ahead of mine


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> How old are your DWC’s? I think you were half a week ahead of mine


Shit I thought we pretty much all termed within a day or three of each other


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Should still send him some of your seeds . Spread the strain ! Think ppl are smoking Moab’s . Pretty cool to think about .


I was hoping he’d take me up for my beans lmao. Anyone that reading this that’ll grown them out. Holla.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> How old are your DWC’s? I think you were half a week ahead of mine


Your ahead of me . You had your seeds before me and Moab .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Your ahead of me . You had your seeds before me and Moab .


Ya but I didn’t get them into the tub until a few days after you I don’t think... I’d have to look at my journal on GC.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Shit I thought we pretty much all termed within a day or three of each other


Mine were in rockwool after I germed on May 1 .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Ya but I didn’t get them into the tub until a few days after you I don’t think... I’d have to look at my journal on GC.


Hell look at your pics . Your girls bigger than mine by a few days or so .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Mine were in rockwool after I germed on May 1 .


Yeah I just looked at my GC journal mine went from coco to hydroton on 5/5.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yeah I just looked at my GC journal mine went from coco to hydroton on 5/5.


I can’t find in my photos when it broke the wool . I like this dwc shit .


----------



## JonathanT (May 17, 2019)

Yes indeed Moab! I need some good autos. My auto Candy Dawg is refusing to auto, bushy as hell tho.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Yes indeed Moab! I need some good autos. My auto Candy Dawg is refusing to auto, bushy as hell tho.View attachment 4335005


PM me your info before 9am tomorrow and I’ll send them out. Should arrive by Tuesday Wednesday at the latest.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I can’t find in my photos when it broke the wool . I like this dwc shit .


It’s not bad what’s your PPM for your reservoir. Just nutes not with the microbes.


----------



## JonathanT (May 17, 2019)

Thanks you All! In a few days I'll be sending some Great genetics along to a few of you too!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> It’s not bad what’s your PPM for your reservoir. Just nutes not with the microbes.


With nutes and gff it’s sitting at 268 for bh and 313 for sh . 3 ml of flora trio each I used tap water which ph was low 120s or so .


----------



## schmebulock (May 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m at 79 -82 max rh in 50s . I really wish I had more room for another or a bigger tent .


with ya on the 2x4 man - hate it. I want a 6x6 so i can put all my lights and my ac in the same space


----------



## schmebulock (May 17, 2019)

My girls are still not doing so hot on the coco transplant - but f me the DWC experiment grew another bit last night - 9 inches tall already. I tightened my drip rings around the centers of the plants, hoping i'm getting them enough nutrients


----------



## iceman2494 (May 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> with ya on the 2x4 man - hate it. I want a 6x6 so i can put all my lights and my ac in the same space


I want to be able to get in that tent and work . I’ll be moving in the new year.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> with ya on the 2x4 man - hate it. I want a 6x6 so i can put all my lights and my ac in the same space


I probably missed it but what do you do for lighting ,extractor, fans etc?


----------



## schmebulock (May 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I probably missed it but what do you do for lighting ,extractor, fans etc?


I built a qb120 x4 setup for my 2x4

Got a cmh 315w in the 2x2

Extra cmh 315w in the corner wasted

I'd set up the qb120s as side lighting around the tent, sell the CMHs and get 4 qb96s


----------



## iceman2494 (May 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> I built a qb120 x4 setup for my 2x4
> 
> Got a cmh 315w in the 2x2
> 
> ...


How do you extract /keep in control all that heat from lights ?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Does it really make a diff ?


I think so... but a small-scale side-by-side, would give an idea of by how much.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So i already have 4 132s and 1 288 in a 2x4 . Adding anymore would be over doing it in the space I have ?


For white leds 30-60w/sq ft...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> For white leds 30-60w/sq ft...


So I need 1300 watts? What?

4c4 eua 45sq f right??


----------



## JonathanT (May 17, 2019)

I'm waaay off that equation lol. 4X8x6 100 watts. Maths aren't my best subject.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> So I need 1300 watts? What?
> 
> 4c4 eua 45sq f right??


4x4=16sqft
16x30=480w
16x60=960w
So 480 to 960 watts

I don’t use wattage, i use ppfd. With 8 supplemented 288s i can get 1000ppfd across the tops using about 800w; or with 6 96s at 1000w...


----------



## JonathanT (May 17, 2019)

So much knowledge around this thread.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> I'm waaay off that equation lol. 4X8x6 100 watts. Maths aren't my best subject.


What is your tent’s footprint? 4x8? 

4x8=32sq ft
32sqft x 30ppfd/sqft= 960w
32sqft x 60ppfd/sqft=1920w
960 to 1920w


----------



## iceman2494 (May 17, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> What is your tent’s footprint? 4x8?
> 
> 4x8=32sq ft
> 32sqft x 30ppfd/sqft= 960w
> ...


So I’m In the ball park with a 2x4 w 4 132s and a 288 .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So I’m In the ball park with a 2x4 w 4 132s and a 288 .


Isn’t that equiv of about three 288s? 

Your best next move is two 18(diy)/35(complete) and 4 of hlg 3-diode far red strips, then co2....

Add the 18/35s and crank the whites so that total ppfd around 1000, w co2, you could do 1.5 to 2lbs in there...


----------



## schmebulock (May 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How do you extract /keep in control all that heat from lights ?


6 inch fan venting out of both tents, smaller carbon filter on 2x2, larger on 2x4, double size.

Air conditioning unit outside the tents chilling the room temo. Its on a smart plug, runs same time as lights.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> With nutes and gff it’s sitting at 268 for bh and 313 for sh . 3 ml of flora trio each I used tap water which ph was low 120s or so .


I’m doing res change in a few minutes I’m going to Bump my PPM to 250 or so. 

So I don’t think your microbes shouldn’t be showing up on your PPM since it’s not a solid idk I could be wrong. But I’m pretty sure hydroguard or gff shouldn’t read on anppm meter.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 17, 2019)

So I did a reservoir change.... and bumped my ppm to 140. Dropped my ph to 5.5 to deal with the swing. I’ll check it in the AM. 

2.5ml flora grow
2.5ml flora micro
2.5ml flora bloom
7ml hydroguard 

Res temp between 69-71F
Ambient temps 73
RH 53%

Feel like I’m stunted. Got some discoloration and it hasn’t progressed much over the last few days seems to be on pause. 

@3rd Monkey 

lol thoughts? Time to trouble shoot lol.


----------



## JonathanT (May 18, 2019)

I have no idea about hydro, but I am here to learn.


----------



## JonathanT (May 18, 2019)

She was severely root bound in that coffee container lol. Still a little deficient.


----------



## JonathanT (May 18, 2019)

This texture looks beautiful to me


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> So I did a reservoir change.... and bumped my ppm to 140. Dropped my ph to 5.5 to deal with the swing. I’ll check it in the AM.
> 
> 2.5ml flora grow
> 2.5ml flora micro
> ...


Don’t think my gff accounted for much if it did . Half the ppm is my tap water and other is the flora . Weird cause my ph hasn’t really moved after I added nutes . I’m usually sitting at 5.9-6.0 all day . Sure that’ll change when the plant actually starts feeding and drinking more .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

Had a slip up and dropped tds meter on bh . Shaved off a side of the tiny new growth. Accidental fem .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Had a slip up and dropped tds meter on bh . Shaved off a side of the tiny new growth. Accidental fem .


Hope she’s alright


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Had a slip up and dropped tds meter on bh . Shaved off a side of the tiny new growth. Accidental fem .


Man my humidity meter fell off my bucket lid onto my BH yesterday. Was too embarrassed to mention it...... she’s alright though. 

My roots aren’t growing much if any and they’re not near as white as they used to be. Still seem ok though..... new growth looks... god where’s some wood to knock on. I’ll hit my pecker. New growth looks good.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Hope she’s alright


How’s the house coming dude. Been looking for one for rent myself.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Isn’t that equiv of about three 288s?
> 
> Your best next move is two 18(diy)/35(complete) and 4 of hlg 3-diode far red strips, then co2....
> 
> Add the 18/35s and crank the whites so that total ppfd around 1000, w co2, you could do 1.5 to 2lbs in there...


Can you help me get the lights I need to pull the weight I need. I’ll commit. I’m not one to think 8000 diff nites will get me that pound. Proper equipment is important. Your source of “sun” is important. So let’s straighten that out next if we can. I have a mars hydro ts1000 vegging. And 4 qb 132 in my 4x4. The 132s are at full 70 watts each. Need more light I’m guessing base on what I’m seeing just need the most effective for the price. Think the qbs are the middle spectrum. Maybe 4000k? I’ll look. Hang on.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> So I did a reservoir change.... and bumped my ppm to 140. Dropped my ph to 5.5 to deal with the swing. I’ll check it in the AM.
> 
> 2.5ml flora grow
> 2.5ml flora micro
> ...


What's your ph swing like.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Think I'm saying fuck this tent and framing out a grow room today. Split in half for auto and photo light schedules.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Man my humidity meter fell off my bucket lid onto my BH yesterday. Was too embarrassed to mention it...... she’s alright though.
> 
> My roots aren’t growing much if any and they’re not near as white as they used to be. Still seem ok though..... new growth looks... god where’s some wood to knock on. I’ll hit my pecker. New growth looks good.


Was in a rush and I was phing and adding a cold water bottle before I left for work. Put lid back on and meter slipped from my hand being wet . Took a tiny piece of the newest tip off . Not to bummed . Just a fem and it’s a photo .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Was in a rush and I was phing and adding a cold water bottle before I left for work. Put lid back on and meter slipped from my hand being wet . Took a tiny piece of the newest tip off . Not to bummed . Just a fem and it’s a photo .


You mean you don't have a grow apron lol?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You mean you don't have a grow apron lol?


Lol no I have a tiny dog that assists me and takes my shit when I lay it down.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lol no I have a tiny dog that assists me and takes my shit when I lay it down.


Haha. I pictured a jack russel or chihuahua.

Guess you're getting a present for my birthday lol. Gotta have an apron.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Haha. I pictured a jack russel or chihuahua.
> 
> Guess you're getting a present for my birthday lol. Gotta have an apron.


Not sure what kind of dog it is . Def not jack or chihuahua. Might be boxer pit mix or something. Mean little bastard .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Not sure what kind of dog it is . Def not jack or chihuahua. Might be boxer pit mix or something. Mean little bastard .


Lol. I have golden retrievers. My buck is about 130lbs lol. Biggest fucking retriever I've ever seen. 

Love dogs.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

He holds his own against the other dog . Don’t do cats .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

I have 2 for the mice and rats that get into the feed. Lately, they've been getting the chipmunks that try to make a dash for the feed barrels too lol.

Other than those 2, I snap every cat I see around here. The feral pricks try to get my rabbits and birds. My cats already know better lol. 

That said, they're useful, but I don't care for them much beyond that.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I have 2 for the mice and rats that get into the feed. Lately, they've been getting the chipmunks that try to make a dash for the feed barrels too lol.
> 
> Other than those 2, I snap every cat I see around here. The feral pricks try to get my rabbits and birds. My cats already know better lol.
> 
> That said, they're useful, but I don't care for them much beyond that.


Feral ones are mother fuckers . Seen so many they start inbreeding and have one eye and shit . Bad thing is “cat man” keeps feeding them so they never leave .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Feral ones are mother fuckers . Seen so many they start inbreeding and have one eye and shit . Bad thing is “cat man” keeps feeding them so they never leave .


Pellet gun. Hell, he's baiting them in. Use it to your advantage lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Pellet gun. Hell, he's baiting them in. Use it to your advantage lol.


Lol . Could be that guy but he’s ran over a couple by mistake . Fuckers are like ants when they hear a bag of food .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> What's your ph swing like.


It was stable at 6.2-6.5 for like a week


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 18, 2019)

Roots are growing nice.... but they’re all sticking together

 C


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Roots are growing nice.... but they’re all sticking together
> 
> View attachment 4335314 C


Looks good . Is the brown from the hydroguard ?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Roots are growing nice.... but they’re all sticking together
> 
> View attachment 4335314 C


Are your whites closer to “yellow” than “electric white”

Mine don’t seem unhealthy. But color isn’t near As shock white as they were....


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

Older ones do a little bit. Probably the gff staining them .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> It was stable at 6.2-6.5 for like a week


As in, you left it at 6.2-6.5 for a week?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> As in, you left it at 6.2-6.5 for a week?


Hope not. I take mine down to 5.7 and let it float up

Actually 6.3 is my “oh shit!” Point. That’s when I goes wayyyy back down.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

If you have brown on your roots, smell it. Rot will smell. If it's slimy, it could be whatever bacteria you're running, but shouldn't smell bad. Usually you'll get rot at a lower ph or higher temp.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hope not. I take mine down to 5.7 and let it float up
> 
> Actually 6.3 is my “oh shit!” Point. That’s when I goes wayyyy back down.


It's ok to let it get up there but you need to bring it back down within a day or 2 to keep them happy. 

5.7-5.8 is best target in my opinion.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

@Moabfighter 
@iceman2494 @Smokexbreak 

You guys are all running RO or distilled, right?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> As in, you left it at 6.2-6.5 for a week?


Like 4-5 days lol I’m seeing the error of my ways


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @Moabfighter
> @iceman2494 @Smokexbreak
> 
> You guys are all running RO or distilled, right?


Yes


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Like 4-5 days lol I’m seeing the error of my ways


If it went a little alkaline, that can do that. Good news is, your res is good and stable lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @Moabfighter
> @iceman2494 @Smokexbreak
> 
> You guys are all running RO or distilled, right?


Tap and I’ve been topping with distilled.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Tap and I’ve been topping with distilled.


Just keeping a mental tab lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If it went a little alkaline, that can do that. Good news is, your res is good and stable lol.


Yeah lol that was kinda my thoughts. But after thinking about it..... well yeah I already know better. Anyways. So 5.8-6.0 I’m good? our should I stabilize it at 5.8-5.9


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

Yep. Buying distilled water cuz I’m a pussy.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If you have brown on your roots, smell it. Rot will smell. If it's slimy, it could be whatever bacteria you're running, but shouldn't smell bad. Usually you'll get rot at a lower ph or higher temp.


What do you do to prevent or deal with root rot besides besides hydroguard?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yeah lol that was kinda my thoughts. But after thinking about it..... well yeah I already know better. Anyways. So 5.8-6.0 I’m good? our should I stabilize it at 5.8-5.9


I could be doing it wrong, but my swing catches the 6.1, what calcium? Maybe mag? But I try to have mine sitting under 6. Sometimes I’ll accidentally drop to 5.4, 5.5 but it catches up.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> What do you do to prevent or deal with root rot besides besides hydroguard?


I think maximum oxygen is key? The way my stone is set up under a rack in my bucket, the bubbles come up and the roots literally like “ride the wave”


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yeah lol that was kinda my thoughts. But after thinking about it..... well yeah I already know better. Anyways. So 5.8-6.0 I’m good? our should I stabilize it at 5.8-5.9


5.8-6.2 is golden. A little fluctuation is good, but feeding and temps will swing it a bit for you.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yep. Buying distilled water cuz I’m a pussy.


They sell a $60 RO system on amazon that’s not difficult to put together and it’s sufficient to grow with


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> 5.8-6.2 is golden. A little fluctuation is good, but feeding and temps will swing it a bit for you.


I let it float too high then.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yep. Buying distilled water cuz I’m a pussy.


If your tap isn't bad, you can use it. I use my tap at 80-100ppm.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 18, 2019)

Some h202 cleans the reservoir right?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

.......


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> What do you do to prevent or deal with root rot besides besides hydroguard?


I don't use hydroguard. I use compost tea, all I've ever used.

Makes it much more resilient to ph/temp/ppm swings, coats your roots to prevent drought and rot, makes nutrient absorption much easier etc.

Keep your res temps high 60s, make sure there are no light leaks (that will usually just give you algae which isn't harmful, but a pain in the ass just the same), swap and sterilize your bucket if you get any bad smells immediately and peroxide rinse the roots and/or cut any rot off if it happens, keep your grow area sterile as you can so you don't bring in spores... Thats about all you can do really.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I let it float too high then.


No, you just let it stay too long.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't use hydroguard. I use compost tea, all I've ever used.
> 
> Makes it much more resilient to ph/temp/ppm swings, coats your roots to prevent drought and rot, makes nutrient absorption much easier etc.
> 
> Keep your res temps high 60s, make sure there are no light leaks (that will usually just give you algae which isn't harmful, but a pain in the ass just the same), swap and sterilize your bucket if you get any bad smells immediately and peroxide rinse the roots and/or cut any rot off if it happens, keep your grow area sterile as you can so you don't bring in spores... Thats about all you can do really.


I think you told me before sorry but how do I make this compost tea again? I think you said I needed a pre ready worm farm which I don’t have.....


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

Does my plant look ok. Don’t lie to me so I’ll be happy today if I’m gonna be sad in a week.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 4335357 View attachment 4335360
> .......


See, making a hell of a comeback.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If your tap isn't bad, you can use it. I use my tap at 80-100ppm.


I use the distilled since I already have , my tap is 90 ppm and then goes up to 130 after its running a couple days . Should I keep using the tap ? Figured since there’s no ppm in the distilled it’ll keep my res ppm the same when I top off the water .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

My weed is too fucking leafy to trim. I’m not doing it fuck it.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I think you told me before sorry but how do I make this compost tea again? I think you said I needed a pre ready worm farm which I don’t have.....


You can use store bought compost. You don't need worm castings, but they hold more varieties of beneficial bacteria and have nutrition ready to go into the plant.

Just take 2-3 cups of compost, put it in panty hose, fill a bucket with water and add a cup of brown sugar/white sugar/molasses. Mix it up good, put an airstone in there and steep the bag of compost for 24hrs. 

When you use it, do a cup to a gallon or 10:1 ratio, whichever is easier.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I use the distilled since I already have , my tap is 90 ppm and then goes up to 130 after its running a couple days . Should I keep using the tap ? Figured since there’s no ppm in the distilled it’ll keep my res ppm the same when I top off the water .


City or well water?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Does my plant look ok. Don’t lie to me so I’ll be happy today if I’m gonna be sad in a week.


Looks like it's gonna take off now. You'll be able to watch it shit growth in 12hr shifts soon.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> City or well water?


City.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Can you help me get the lights I need to pull the weight I need. I’ll commit. I’m not one to think 8000 diff nites will get me that pound. Proper equipment is important. Your source of “sun” is important. So let’s straighten that out next if we can. I have a mars hydro ts1000 vegging. And 4 qb 132 in my 4x4. The 132s are at full 70 watts each. Need more light I’m guessing base on what I’m seeing just need the most effective for the price. Think the qbs are the middle spectrum. Maybe 4000k? I’ll look. Hang on.


Hey man,

I can point you the right direction, but i’m not the right guy about getting the biggest bang for your buck or for electrical efficiency.

I do overkill and efficacy...

My fave atm in the 96 elite, but i use 6 in a 4x4 on individual drivers @ ~$175 per light&driver. Based on my mapping, you could get by with 4, but you'll have to run more wattage and run fans blowing on the heatsinks.

Sufficient wattage (30/60w per sqft) of any of hlg while led bds plus supplemental reds will give you similar yields as the 96s, at considerably lower wattage. Your nugs/colas will be a little smaller, but depending on training, you’ll get more of them.

Take a stroll through my current grow (2nd link on my sig) for more info. Either light can get you around 3/4 to 1+ lbs/plant in a 4 plant 4x4....using manifolds and my supplemental reds and co2 approach.

Tbone shuffle on gc is my recco for matching your bank account with the lights you need...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Haha. I pictured a jack russel or chihuahua.
> 
> Guess you're getting a present for my birthday lol. Gotta have an apron.


I like jammies and slippers...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> City.


Use distilled or let your water sit out for at least 24hrs, 12 if you bubble it.

Other than chlorine, they add fluoride and water from treatment facilities which are allowed 18% fecal matter by federal law, and not all of the antibiotics/antidepressants/other meds are extracted out. 

Yours is very low for most city water, so I wouldn't worry too much in your instance. Just let it sit out for a bit.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Not sure what kind of dog it is . Def not jack or chihuahua. Might be boxer pit mix or something. Mean little bastard .


Looks like his daddy was a chihuahua


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't use hydroguard. I use compost tea, all I've ever used.
> 
> Makes it much more resilient to ph/temp/ppm swings, coats your roots to prevent drought and rot, makes nutrient absorption much easier etc.
> 
> Keep your res temps high 60s, make sure there are no light leaks (that will usually just give you algae which isn't harmful, but a pain in the ass just the same), swap and sterilize your bucket if you get any bad smells immediately and peroxide rinse the roots and/or cut any rot off if it happens, keep your grow area sterile as you can so you don't bring in spores... Thats about all you can do really.


How do you go about peroxidewashg?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

BH is about to break ground. Should be out and upright by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

@ClydeWalters ill give you 200 bucks for your rig once you shut down if you wanna buy new shit


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Lol. I have golden retrievers. My buck is about 130lbs lol. Biggest fucking retriever I've ever seen.
> 
> Love dogs.


Shorthairs here....


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Use distilled or let your water sit out for at least 24hrs, 12 if you bubble it.
> 
> Other than chlorine, they add fluoride and water from treatment facilities which are allowed 18% fecal matter by federal law, and not all of the antibiotics/antidepressants/other meds are extracted out.
> 
> Yours is very low for most city water, so I wouldn't worry too much in your instance. Just let it sit out for a bit.


I’ll use up the distilled . Have 5 gallons and then I’ll switch


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 4335357 View attachment 4335360
> .......


Those open squares on your net pot are allowing light into your bucket, not good


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> How do you go about peroxidewashg?


Depends on what peroxide you have. 3% I add 1/4 cup a gallon, 35% I add a teaspoon to a gallon and spray them with a bottle gently. Shake well.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> My weed is too fucking leafy to trim. I’m not doing it fuck it.


Dry it first....


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Depends on what peroxide you have. 3% I add 1/4 cup a gallon, 35% I add a teaspoon to a gallon and spray them with a bottle gently. Shake well.


Word thank you


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll use up the distilled . Have 5 gallons and then I’ll switch


Save you money and running around at least.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Dry it first....


Amen


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Word thank you


Shake the solution, not the roots lol.

Pretty sure you know what I mean, but somebody will confuse it lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Shake the solution, not the roots lol.
> 
> Pretty sure you know what I mean, but somebody will confuse it lol.


I’m with ya! I did have to think for a second though.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Those open squares on your net pot are allowing light into your bucket, not good


You’re god damn right!!!

Holy hell thank you for pointing that out!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Use distilled or let your water sit out for at least 24hrs, 12 if you bubble it.
> 
> Other than chlorine, they add fluoride and water from treatment facilities which are allowed 18% fecal matter by federal law, and not all of the antibiotics/antidepressants/other meds are extracted out.
> 
> Yours is very low for most city water, so I wouldn't worry too much in your instance. Just let it sit out for a bit.


18 percent is a lot of poop. So your saying drink more beer.. gotcha .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

Does anyone know the variables in getting caught in an illegal state?

My example being. I’m willing to pay the power hike. But does the power company (I work for the power company ironically.....) have like a flag system “this guys using wayyyyy more power than everyone else in a trailer in his area, let’s get a search warrant” 

Does that happen?

My online use worries me too. It’s just here but. I’ve accidentally had my location on the last few days


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Would it make a difference?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> 18 percent is a lot of poop. So your saying drink more beer.. gotcha .


That’s fucking gross


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Does anyone know the variables in getting caught in an illegal state?
> 
> My example being. I’m willing to pay the power hike. But does the power company (I work for the power company ironically.....) have like a flag system “this guys using wayyyyy more power than everyone else in a trailer in his area, let’s get a search warrant”
> 
> ...


Put it this way. I'm a heavy sativa smoker, so I know the paranoia lol.

If you see something as a potentially viable threat, you need to neutralize it or at least put the odds in your favor immediately.

Example: Incinerator in your grow room. All you need is a 45 sec stall time and it's all gone.

Keeping everything paraphernalia/grow related in one room so it can be gathered very easily.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s fucking gross


Yea... some schools and public utilities allow 24%.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Put it this way. I'm a heavy sativa smoker, so I know the paranoia lol.
> 
> If you see something as a potentially viable threat, you need to neutralize it or at least put the odds in your favor immediately.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 18, 2019)

Ethos new beans are on presale at SHN.

That banana daddy though! And the OKC should be fireeeeee. Grape diamonds. Man shut up and take my fucking money!!

https://seedsherenow.com/?product_cat=ethos-genetics&post_type=product&s=


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


>


Fucking perfect haha.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Put it this way. I'm a heavy sativa smoker, so I know the paranoia lol.
> 
> If you see something as a potentially viable threat, you need to neutralize it or at least put the odds in your favor immediately.
> 
> ...


You have an incinerator in your room ?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Put it this way. I'm a heavy sativa smoker, so I know the paranoia lol.
> 
> If you see something as a potentially viable threat, you need to neutralize it or at least put the odds in your favor immediately.
> 
> ...


I’ve thought about setting the house on fire when they knock but I think thTd be arson/attempted murder/ etc...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> You have an incinerator in your room ?


Was thinking the same thing. Hot damn. This dudes READY!!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’ve thought about setting the house on fire when they knock but I think thTd be arson/attempted murder/ etc...


Idk but I had to lol on that one.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> You have an incinerator in your room ?


No, but my philosophical views are much different. 

Just an example.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’ve thought about setting the house on fire when they knock but I think thTd be arson/attempted murder/ etc...


Yea, that would be bad lol. Better off letting them find the grow.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> You have an incinerator in your room ?


I’ve got a lighter and a creme brulee torch...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’ve thought about setting the house on fire when they knock but I think thTd be arson/attempted murder/ etc...


...and too slow...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Was thinking the same thing. Hot damn. This dudes READY!!


I have an outdoor grow. If they find one, they find both. I'm of the belief that my life, my property, and my goals are my own and not to be fucked with... Period.

So... we cross that bridge if we come to it.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I’ve got a lighter and a creme brulee torch...


 did you rig it like Kevin mcalaster on home alone ? Don’t for get paint cans and nail guns .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I have an outdoor grow. If they find one, they find both. I'm of the belief that my life, my property, and my goals are my own and not to be fucked with... Period.
> 
> So... we cross that bridge if we come to it.


I take that to mean you have a few AKs...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I take that to mean you have a few AKs...


I have an adequate means to defend my livelihood lol.


----------



## schmebulock (May 18, 2019)

Beautiful day for a mow, innit, boyos?

Hows everyone's Saturday going?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> View attachment 4335470
> 
> Beautiful day for a mow, innit, boyos?
> 
> Hows everyone's Saturday going?


How many times a day do you mow?


----------



## schmebulock (May 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> How many times a day do you mow?


Once a week normally, but had to do it twice this week due to rains and getting back on schedule with the city day for grass collection


Today was a much faster mow, only had to dump grass twice.


----------



## schmebulock (May 18, 2019)

Oh I ordered a hemper sherlock dab rig and it came with a free glass blunt. Excited to give them a go when they come in

@Or_Gro I already broke the housing for my hair straightener lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Once a week normally, but had to do it twice this week due to rains and getting back on schedule with the city day for grass collection
> 
> 
> Today was a much faster mow, only had to dump grass twice.


Tomorrow you can stop by and mow a field for me, maybe twiice....

Just kidding, beautiful spread you got there...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Oh I ordered a hemper sherlock dab rig and it came with a free glass blunt. Excited to give them a go when they come in
> 
> @Or_Gro I already broke the housing for my hair straightener lol



Mount it on a vice


----------



## schmebulock (May 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Mount it on a vice


Hand or bench?

You mean like JB weld it to these:


Or literally use a bench top vice @Or_Gro ?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

I can see my dumbass setting a pile of clothes on fire in the house and the police just looking at me like what’s this dumb kid doing damn.....


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

I’m just sick of my ole lady saying you’re gonna go to prison blah blah. Is that real? Prison prison for weed?


----------



## schmebulock (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m just sick of my ole lady saying you’re gonna go to prison blah blah. Is that real? Prison prison for weed?


you're further along than my state - i'd say you're fine.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> you're further along than my state - i'd say you're fine.


Shit. I fucking bet not. If I got busted it’d make local news for 30-60 miles. I’m telling you.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m just sick of my ole lady saying you’re gonna go to prison blah blah. Is that real? Prison prison for weed?


It's a lifestyle choice. My state, cultivation is much worse than possession. Felony offense. 

I don't believe yours is much different, but I may be wrong. I know our states share reciprocity lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's a lifestyle choice. My state, cultivation is much worse than possession. Felony offense.
> 
> I don't believe yours is much different, but I may be wrong. I know our states share reciprocity lol.


I feel like searching for the wrong things will get my door knocked in. Like I want to look up my states laws. But who’s looking up their states laws except people breaking them? You feel my thought process?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Your state laws are the same as mine. 1 plant or 50, felony and jail time if you so choose.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I feel like searching for the wrong things will get my door knocked in. Like I want to look up my states laws. But who’s looking up their states laws except people breaking them? You feel my thought process?


Did it for you.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I feel like searching for the wrong things will get my door knocked in. Like I want to look up my states laws. But who’s looking up their states laws except people breaking them? You feel my thought process?


You're where I was about 5 years ago. I felt like a criminal almost, looking over my shoulder. Decided who I was and what I was about. I'm not a criminal, I'm an outlaw. There's a difference.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You're where I was about 5 years ago. I felt like a criminal almost, looking over my shoulder. Decided who I was and what I was about. I'm not a criminal, I'm an outlaw. There's a difference.


 I like this.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

@iceman2494 im off for Memorial Day and just talked to my grandpa and we are going to go to St Augustine beach that weekend. Think it’s next weekend. If you wanna holla and burn down. I’ll hand deliver you those ethos beans too.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I like this.


Me too. Fuck em, maybe?


----------



## schmebulock (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Me too. Fuck em, maybe?


Wait you're already growing, what are you worried about? Someone ratting?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I feel like searching for the wrong things will get my door knocked in. Like I want to look up my states laws. But who’s looking up their states laws except people breaking them? You feel my thought process?


How high are you ?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Wait you're already growing, what are you worried about? Someone ratting?


Thinking same thing . I don’t sell for a reason . Someone could easily get pissed and call or text crime stoppers .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Thinking same thing . I don’t sell for a reason . Someone could easily get pissed and call or text crime stoppers .


Lol. You're on the distribution end, not the peddling end.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Lol. You're on the distribution end, not the peddling end.


To my knowledge it was hemp


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> To my knowledge it was hemp


To your knowledge, you have no knowledge on the subject. You'd be a terrible outlaw lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

Lmao . Your right . I’m stating if someone was to see my hypothetical garden .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> View attachment 4335470
> 
> Beautiful day for a mow, innit, boyos?
> 
> Hows everyone's Saturday going?


Do you also sell propane and propane assessors mr hill ?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> @iceman2494 im off for Memorial Day and just talked to my grandpa and we are going to go to St Augustine beach that weekend. Think it’s next weekend. If you wanna holla and burn down. I’ll hand deliver you those ethos beans too.


Let me know what’s up . I know I work Memorial Day for sure .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Hand or bench?
> 
> You mean like JB weld it to these:
> View attachment 4335479
> ...


Prob hand one; at some likely reachable point, the force of the bench vice would damage/destroy whatever you attach.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

My state if you get caught it’s usyally probation for first offense . They have a marijuana tax if you get caught . So for them to create this tax it must be common to grow . Plus the law is confusing. A good lawyer and you’d walk


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> My state if you get caught it’s usyally probation for first offense . They have a marijuana tax if you get caught . So for them to create this tax it must be common to grow . Plus the law is confusing. A good lawyer and you’d walk


I got a grand put back.... meh. Wanna move to a legal or atleast medical state bad. Maybe Florida.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I got a grand put back.... meh. Wanna move to a legal or atleast medical state bad. Maybe Florida.


What’d you really do that has your panties all waded up?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

Nah I mean if my boss wants to tell on me for getting him high every day whatever lol. My worry is I’m growing illegal drugs in my home. My internet searches, my location, all come from where I grow. Couldn’t a fed easily pull “joe blows” Verizon info, etc etc etc if they had the slightest wind?

I just worry man. Don’t wanna lose my son for growing pot. Make enough money now where in theory I could buy it if getting busted is going to get me ten years in prison ya know....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You're where I was about 5 years ago. I felt like a criminal almost, looking over my shoulder. Decided who I was and what I was about. I'm not a criminal, I'm an outlaw. There's a difference.


I thought i recognized you....

Down at the courthouse.....

Third Monkey the Kid....


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Nah I mean if my boss wants to tell on me for getting him high every day whatever lol. My worry is I’m growing illegal drugs in my home. My internet searches, my location, all come from where I grow. Couldn’t a fed easily pull “joe blows” Verizon info, etc etc etc if they had the slightest wind?
> 
> I just worry man. Don’t wanna lose my son for growing pot. Make enough money now where in theory I could buy it if getting busted is going to get me ten years in prison ya know....


I get that point . I they’d have to get court orders to get records of your stuff . Keep your phone on a lock screen . Apple I know won’t help them unlock it . I doubt they’ll come searchin for a small fish in an ocean of Moby dicks all over . As long as your not careless you should be good


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

No dude nothing in particular. I jsit know I live in cow country with a bunch of hick rednecks around a that I highly highly doubt are growong weed..... it’s uncommon where I am. You see a pill bust every now and then but that’s about it. They’d be licking their chops for me no??


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> No dude nothing in particular. I jsit know I live in cow country with a bunch of hick rednecks around a that I highly highly doubt are growong weed..... it’s uncommon where I am. You see a pill bust every now and then but that’s about it. They’d be licking their chops for me no??


Idk if Barney and Andy are gonna come lookin . I thought your boss knows a guy who grows a massive farm to supply the whole town ?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> No dude nothing in particular. I jsit know I live in cow country with a bunch of hick rednecks around a that I highly highly doubt are growong weed..... it’s uncommon where I am. You see a pill bust every now and then but that’s about it. They’d be licking their chops for me no??


Then again I don’t live in a tiny town . Everyone and there mom smokes here or is a dealer of some sort .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Idk if Barney and Andy are gonna come lookin . I thought your boss knows a guy who grows a massive farm to supply the whole town ?


He does. 

I “call my dude” telling him I’ll bring him the money this weekend and shit to keep front lol


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> He does.
> 
> I “call my dude” telling him I’ll bring him the money this weekend and shit to keep front lol


Lost .


----------



## mr.green.hat (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Nah I mean if my boss wants to tell on me for getting him high every day whatever lol. My worry is I’m growing illegal drugs in my home. My internet searches, my location, all come from where I grow. Couldn’t a fed easily pull “joe blows” Verizon info, etc etc etc if they had the slightest wind?
> 
> I just worry man. Don’t wanna lose my son for growing pot. Make enough money now where in theory I could buy it if getting busted is going to get me ten years in prison ya know....


hey man if you want to browse the internet semi anonymously use Tor browser, you can find more about it here -> https://www.torproject.org/

I've been using it for years, short of subscribing to a VPN(virtual private network service) its the next thing to staying reasonably hidden online. Also use proton mail -> https://protonmail.com/ for email and signal app -> https://www.signal.org/ for messaging between your buddies. 

Privacy is a right man.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lost .


He does think I get from a dude who runs town. 

OccasIonally incall my ole lady and fake that she’s “Keith” lol. 

“Need a quarter pound with cheese” “bring you those five onions I owed you this weekend” etc. 

To keep up good cover.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> He does think I get from a dude who runs town.
> 
> OccasIonally incall my ole lady and fake that she’s “Keith” lol.
> 
> ...


Lol . Not bad . Guess he’s the “Samson “ of the town. I couldn’t even try to push if I want to . To many dealers here. They sell the same shit basically. They don’t care about quality or what it is . As long as there’s a $ to be made it means nothin .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lol . Not bad . Guess he’s the “Samson “ of the town. I couldn’t even try to push if I want to . To many dealers here. They sell the same shit basically. They don’t care about quality or what it is . As long as there’s a $ to be made it means nothin .


I give my boss at work an 8th a week for 45 bucks.... he’s my only customer. Then I give the babysitter about 2-3g a week to keep my boy.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I give my boss at work an 8th a week for 45 bucks.... he’s my only customer. Then I give the babysitter about 2-3g a week to keep my boy.


Forgot about apple butt chick . Shoulda smashed that .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Forgot about apple butt chick . Shoulda smashed that .


Well Apple butt is his sister lmfao. So he will get an 8th from me and flip it to her. Or a few 8ths..... whatever.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Well Apple butt is his sister lmfao. So he will get an 8th from me and flip it to her. Or a few 8ths..... whatever.


Lmao yea . Don’t listen to me. But you might get a raise


----------



## iceman2494 (May 18, 2019)

mr.green.hat said:


> hey man if you want to browse the internet semi anonymously use Tor browser, you can find more about it here -> https://www.torproject.org/
> 
> I've been using it for years, short of subscribing to a VPN(virtual private network service) its the next thing to staying reasonably hidden online. Also use proton mail -> https://protonmail.com/ for email and signal app -> https://www.signal.org/ for messaging between your buddies.
> 
> Privacy is a right man.


Wouldn’t click on your shit . Link probably has more viruses than a concentration camp .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Wouldn’t click on your shit . Link probably has more viruses than a concentration camp .


Those are all legit was to be a ghost when online.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 18, 2019)

Well boys..... I’m 100% switching to DWC.

My hempys reservoirs swing way too fast and I have no access to them besides continuously feeding. And if I’m doing that I may as well just have a 3-4 gallon res I can access a easily.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

Moab’s strain Mephisto Cross Blunt. 

Isn’t the prettiest but god dsamnit they’re all three smoking! Hang on.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Well boys..... I’m 100% switching to DWC.
> 
> My hempys reservoirs swing way too fast and I have no access to them besides continuously feeding. And if I’m doing that I may as well just have a 3-4 gallon res I can access a easily.


I’d really love to look into like a table with like I don’t know 6, 8 slots in it. With a res and PH controller. But you all say different strains have different needs so


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> No dude nothing in particular. I jsit know I live in cow country with a bunch of hick rednecks around a that I highly highly doubt are growong weed..... it’s uncommon where I am. You see a pill bust every now and then but that’s about it. They’d be licking their chops for me no??


Most people consider me a hick redneck lol. We like to get high. Ever hear of Willie Nelson lol?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I thought i recognized you....
> 
> Down at the courthouse.....
> 
> Third Monkey the Kid....


It's not quite like that lol. 

I just want to live my life unadultered. If I'm not hurting anyone, I don't think that's too much to ask. I would never steal or thieve, murder or rape, lie or cheat. If that's not enough for a system and it needs to violate me to the core... that's the systems problem.


----------



## schmebulock (May 18, 2019)

Cdlc grew another 1.5 inches. Topped her back to 3 nodes as well. Pics lata


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Game on!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Game on!
> 
> View attachment 4335644


Awesome man!!

It’s great to be able to send one bean and know it’ll pop. Good genetics are good genetics.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Game on!
> 
> View attachment 4335644


Nice!! Are you going DWC or coco?

I’ve got a Aurora’s Indica baby that I think I’m going To Run coco DTW.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Nice!! Are you going DWC or coco?
> 
> I’ve got a Aurora’s Indica baby that I think I’m going To Run coco DTW.


Shit man trade me something and run it.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Nice!! Are you going DWC or coco?
> 
> I’ve got a Aurora’s Indica baby that I think I’m going To Run coco DTW.


Coco hempy outdoors.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Game on!
> 
> View attachment 4335644


Awesome man! Ill be popping mine within this week just been getting everything moved from the apartment to the new place just got to set the closet up and I should be good. Got a mars hydro 600w led panel ill be using just for the bh!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Most people consider me a hick redneck lol. We like to get high. Ever hear of Willie Nelson lol?







Got a still?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Got a still?


Yessir, but it's medicinal lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yessir, but it's medicinal lol.


I’m likin you more & more...beer purifier...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Awesome man! Ill be popping mine within this week just been getting everything moved from the apartment to the new place just got to set the closet up and I should be good. Got a mars hydro 600w led panel ill be using just for the bh!


Yea, takes time to get situated. I'm sure it'll be nice once your settled and back on track though. 

What were you using before the mars?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I’m likin you more & more...beer purifier...


Whiskey, bourbon, and tequila mostly. I have something like psoriasis and the hops make it flare up. Too much water content lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Whiskey, bourbon, and tequila mostly. I have something like psoriasis and the hops make it flare up. Too much water content lol.


Brandy is pretty good too, i’ve been told...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Brandy is pretty good too, i’ve been told...


Mixed blackberry brandy with purple Gatorade when I was younger... even the smell of brandy makes me queezy lol. Sucks for me because it is pretty good.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Shit man trade me something and run it.


Run what?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Coco hempy outdoors.


Nice! That’s gonna be a big one!! I’m running that coco DTW with my aurora Indica so I can decide on DWC or coco moving forward.


----------



## schmebulock (May 18, 2019)

Couple beers and about 8 bowls lol... topped my cdlc tonight, pained me to do so. She was sprouting 6th and 7th nodes so it was time.

In remembrance:
 

Bye bye classy lady.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Nice! That’s gonna be a big one!! I’m running that coco DTW with my aurora Indica so I can decide on DWC or coco moving forward.


Can't go wrong either way.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Couple beers and about 8 bowls lol... topped my cdlc tonight, pained me to do so. She was sprouting 6th and 7th nodes so it was time.
> 
> In remembrance:
> View attachment 4335665
> ...


Do you have your flash off?


----------



## schmebulock (May 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Do you have your flash off?


Yep


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Yep


Try it with flash on..,


----------



## schmebulock (May 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Try it with flash on..,


Are the pictures not well enough lit or Is this a trich check?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 18, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Are the pictures not well enough lit or Is this a trich check?


Flash on under white led usually looks more natural, rather than ugly yellow...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Can't go wrong either way.


I’ve ran those autos cocoDTW so this’ll be my second run coco first time with photos. But I’ll be able to hone in on which will work better in my setup. 


So I’ve been thinking..... that masterblend nute schedule I’ve been using.... was from @Soil2Coco and he uses tap water which has calmag in it already..... I’m thinking the fact I use RO water makes sense as to why I’m having the calmag deficiency I may not have enough of it..... you think I should bump my calmag and see?


----------



## schmebulock (May 18, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Flash on under white led usually looks more natural, rather than ugly yellow...


Sigh ok lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’ve ran those autos cocoDTW so this’ll be my second run coco first time with photos. But I’ll be able to hone in on which will work better in my setup.
> 
> 
> So I’ve been thinking..... that masterblend nute schedule I’ve been using.... was from @Soil2Coco and he uses tap water which has calmag in it already..... I’m thinking the fact I use RO water makes sense as to why I’m having the calmag deficiency I may not have enough of it..... you think I should bump my calmag and see?


If you overdo it you'll go to lockout. If you under do it you'll get a def.

Pick whichever one you want to deal with just so you can get a base lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If you overdo it you'll go to lockout. If you under do it you'll get a def.
> 
> Pick whichever one you want to deal with just so you can get a base lol.


Well the deficiency is getting worse as is... 
but my fucking ph going in tonight no was 5.8 and the ph out was 6.7

The swing in my reservoir is happening quickly. I’m getting it reset tonight and I’m going to have to water daily to keep it within range. Way bigger pain in the ass than I’d like. lol the DWC or coco DTW hooked to drippers penny halo rings sound much better.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 18, 2019)

Here’s some progression pics.... this is calmag right? @3rd Monkey

I feel like These pics look like K deficiency....


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Here’s some progression pics.... this is calmag right? @3rd Monkey
> 
> I feel like These pics look like K deficiency....
> 
> ...


No expert but I’m thinking the same .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Here’s some progression pics.... this is calmag right? @3rd Monkey
> 
> I feel like These pics look like K deficiency....
> 
> ...


It's mostly mag. Calcium is immobile, shows up in new growth. Mag and K are mobile and will usually hit the bottom to middle first, except mag. Mag will hit everywhere because it's so vital to photosynthesis.

I'm fairly for certain you have to back off on K. If you add mag, you have a good chance of locking out calcium. If you add calmag, you stand a good chance of lockout. If you back off on K, mag and cal should open back up.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Well the deficiency is getting worse as is...
> but my fucking ph going in tonight no was 5.8 and the ph out was 6.7
> 
> The swing in my reservoir is happening quickly. I’m getting it reset tonight and I’m going to have to water daily to keep it within range. Way bigger pain in the ass than I’d like. lol the DWC or coco DTW hooked to drippers penny halo rings sound much better.


Did you ever check runoff ppm?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

I haven’t added any nutes to anything other than ph down 
Bh I saw a tiny yellow dot (might have to zoom in ) 
Sh still has that weird discoloration


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Should I have added the calcium? Or let her ride till I def know ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I haven’t added any nutes to anything other than ph down
> Bh I saw a tiny yellow dot (might have to zoom in )
> Sh still has that weird discoloration


BH, the margins are lightening up it looks like.

The SH, never seen a discoloration like that carry on.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Should I have added the calcium? Or let her ride till I def know ?


It's not calcium, it's mag starting. You can give a small dose of calmag. Should help.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

That’s where it gets dicey . If the trio contains that . I don’t want to add to much . If I did 3 ml for the let’s say 4 gal . maybe start at 1 or 1.5 for the 4 gal ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

I'm not familiar with calmagic, but that sounds about right.

The alternative is to bump up your feed instead. Looks like you could do that too.

Whichever you decide will be fine, just go small increments.

Your calmag should have N in it, so that'll count as an N feed too if you go that way.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Think I was at the 150 or little less ppm mark with 3 mil each . Go another .5 or 1 ml ? Only question with that is the ppm isn’t dropping really so would I burn it adding more nutes ?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, takes time to get situated. I'm sure it'll be nice once your settled and back on track though.
> 
> What were you using before the mars?


Im actually using 4 mars hydro panels in my 4x4 they are 300w a piece but now that I have this empty closet im wanting to get rid of the 4x4 I have way to much wasted space in there


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

I have a little bit of cal mag from general organics go box still .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Im actually using 4 mars hydro panels in my 4x4 they are 300w a piece but now that I have this empty closet im wanting to het rid of the 4x4 I have way to much wasted space in there


Go qbs man .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Go qbs man .


Thats the end goal man just for now ive got the led ive tried to get qbs everytime something comes up it was getting frustrating


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Thats the end goal man just for now ive got the led ive tried to get qbs everytime something comes up it was getting frustrating


Should have let us toss in 25$ each for a wedding present. Wonder how many 96s would I need to cover a 2x4


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Did you ever check runoff ppm?


Yes just not last night the night before my runoff was lower than my ppm going in

My ppm In was 1140 in

My run off for all 3 plants was 960-980

Ph in was 5.7 run off PH was 6.4 for all 3


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yes just not last night the night before my runoff was lower than my ppm going in
> 
> My ppm In was 1140 in
> 
> ...


Do you prefer the dwc or the hempys ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think I was at the 150 or little less ppm mark with 3 mil each . Go another .5 or 1 ml ? Only question with that is the ppm isn’t dropping really so would I burn it adding more nutes ?


You can kick it up .5 at a time til you get a slight tip burn. Give it a day or 2 in between upping it and watch for burn. If you get a slight burn, don't sweat it. If it goes to the 2nd serration at the tip, take some out and add plain water.

Only way to know is to push them.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Do you prefer the dwc or the hempys ?


Well at this point the DWC. I can’t access my hempy reservoir to drop my PH. I have to run more nutes through my system to get it to drop.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's mostly mag. Calcium is immobile, shows up in new growth. Mag and K are mobile and will usually hit the bottom to middle first, except mag. Mag will hit everywhere because it's so vital to photosynthesis.
> 
> I'm fairly for certain you have to back off on K. If you add mag, you have a good chance of locking out calcium. If you add calmag, you stand a good chance of lockout. If you back off on K, mag and cal should open back up.


Or just flush and restart?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Added 1 ml of calmagic already...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Should have let us toss in 25$ each for a wedding present. Wonder how many 96s would I need to cover a 2x4


Two 96’s and some far red for flowering, just the 96s for veg...a dimmable driver is a must, as well as a lux meter...

Qbs would do it too, about 240-480 w, and a qb 18/35 per pair of 288s or equiv....will run at 20-30% less watts for same ppfd...but somewhat smaller nugs than 96s, still same grammage, tho...cuz qbs will give more nugs...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Two


How much of a step up is that from 4 132 v1?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Two


How many would I need with 4qb 132 v2 already in a 4x4?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Or just flush and restart?


But if i flush and restart I’m feeding at the same spot I left off which will just create the situation over again without finding the solution.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yes just not last night the night before my runoff was lower than my ppm going in
> 
> My ppm In was 1140 in
> 
> ...


Those aren't bad numbers. 

Maybe talk to S2C about the diet. I'm not familiar with the nutes, just the symptoms. It could possibly be low K, but I'm just not seeing it there. K, Mg, and Ca run together... so you've got something ducky going on there. They're in coco right?

Give it a foliar feed with epsom in ph'd water. If it helps, you can narrow down what's lacking and go from there.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Or just flush and restart?


Pretty sure he just flushed.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Those aren't bad numbers.
> 
> Maybe talk to S2C about the diet. I'm not familiar with the nutes, just the symptoms. It could possibly be low K, but I'm just not seeing it there. K, Mg, and Ca run together... so you've got something ducky going on there. They're in coco right?
> 
> Give it a foliar feed with epsom in ph'd water. If it helps, you can narrow down what's lacking and go from there.


No it’s 100% perlite hempys. I’m debating on switching to my remo nutrients.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> But if i flush and restart I’m feeding at the same spot I left off which will just create the situation over again without finding the solution.


I thought these were the ones you just flushed?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I thought these were the ones you just flushed?


I flushed earlier this week. Like Monday or tuesday.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No it’s 100% perlite hempys. I’m debating on switching to my remo nutrients.


Lol. Too many different plants in different systems to keep track of. Gonna have to start a log.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Added 1 ml of calmagic already...


I’d still flush solid media/swap dwc...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Added 1 ml of calmagic already...


So you have your base and calmag?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I miss my HPS so much. Gonna have to work hard and dial these weird white lights in. I have a handful of quantum boards too. Need to order some more. Any suggestions? I have 4qb132 now @70? Watts each.


Get yourself one of these for those 4 boards, make one light fixture out of them by hooking them up in parallel and run the whole fixture at 300W.

Single Output Switchable Power Supply, 349.2W 36V 9.7A

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0131VAEEG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_XLx4CbB6K6MHS


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How much of a step up is that from 4 132 v1?



I don't know off top of my head, ask tbone shuffle on gc or do comparison on hlg site.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I’d still flush solid media/swap dwc...


?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> How many would I need with 4qb 132 v2 already in a 4x4?


See prev post...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Lol. Too many different plants in different systems to keep track of. Gonna have to start a log.


I’ve got one for each system. lol I can answer any questions you’d have for each system. Should I flush again and just restart with my remo nutrients? They’ll be more balanced and they’re PH perfect.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> But if i flush and restart I’m feeding at the same spot I left off which will just create the situation over again without finding the solution.


Do what you think is best. This is how you learn how to diagnose and fix probs...sometimes have to learn the hard way...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I don't know off top of my head, ask tbone shuffle on gc or do comparison on hlg site.


Always think: lights, drivers, tbone...he is The Man...and he loves to help...tell him hi from me...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> ?


Whats yer ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’ve got one for each system. lol I can answer any questions you’d have for each system. Should I flush again and just restart with my remo nutrients? They’ll be more balanced and they’re PH perfect.


That's up to you.

Right now, you've got a definite mag issue, maybe K. That all purpose is heavy K, especially in comparison to your cal and mag. 

You have to drop one or raise one to see what the issue is, THEN assess the damage and adjust. 

I would start with your K or Mg.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Whats yer ?


 don’t have one lol . I was just stating instead of adding more flora to the res I went with adding 1 ml of cal magic .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's up to you.
> 
> Right now, you've got a definite mag issue, maybe K. That all purpose is heavy K, especially in comparison to your cal and mag.
> 
> ...


Well my all purpose right now is 2grams per gallon. How much would I back off? I guess I need to figure out the PPM of just the all purpose and then dial that back. Or can I just cut it by 1/2 g per gallon?

My pillow factory is the only one having these issues my two purple majik are just fine.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> don’t have one lol . I was just stating instead of adding more flora to the res I went with adding 1 ml of cal magic .


I’ll have to brush up on the meaning of “?”


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Do what you think is best. This is how you learn how to diagnose and fix probs...sometimes have to learn the hard way...


I’m going to flush it and restart. Drop my all purpose a tad and see if it gets worse... I need to flip these to 12/12 soon lol. And this is prolonging that process big time.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I’ll have to brush up on the meaning of “?”


You answered something I was stating so I “?” The answer you were giving me . My bad


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

You guys are tripping. I gave mine a little taste of my veg pro the other day. See nothing great nor bad happening.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

We all shoulda went Clyde style or atleast like let them get a solid root structure then wash and transplant. Like have started them in solo cups and gotten a nice root ball or whatever and put them into buckets with hydroton. 

Think would’ve been safer on us.


----------



## schmebulock (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> We all shoulda went Clyde style or atleast like let them get a solid root structure then wash and transplant. Like have started them in solo cups and gotten a nice root ball or whatever and put them into buckets with hydroton.
> 
> Think would’ve been safer on us.


That's what I did, was successful

Wife and I Gonna try to smoke this by end of night , one of the auto Colorado cookie colas



I'm like 6 bowls in like I dunnoooooo lol


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> We all shoulda went Clyde style or atleast like let them get a solid root structure then wash and transplant. Like have started them in solo cups and gotten a nice root ball or whatever and put them into buckets with hydroton.
> 
> Think would’ve been safer on us.


I’ve got plenty of roots man.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ve got plenty of roots man.


Awesome man. So yours is chugging along just fine? Mines meh. Growing. But a runt of the bunch id think. As is my soil BH. All my other plants are growing rapidly....


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> That's what I did, was successful
> 
> Wife and I Gonna try to smoke this by end of night , one of the auto Colorado cookie colas
> 
> ...


I bet your pre highing before GOT . Your acc came out looking like mine . Tried a couple of times. Good smoke .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Awesome man. So yours is chugging along just fine? Mines meh. Growing. But a runt of the bunch id think. As is my soil BH. All my other plants are growing rapidly....


No I can start to see something goin on . I gave it 1 ml dose of cal magic . Start there and see if it helps or worsens .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> No I can start to see something goin on . I gave it 1 ml dose of cal magic . Start there and see if it helps or worsens .


Yours are looking good dude. I’ve got to check my PPM here in minute. I still feel like I’m stunted. No clue why everything’s been in check.aside from the high PH last week. The last couple days though my Ph has been spot on except for the swing but I’ve been bringing it to 5.8 letting it go to 6.4 and back down. Hopefully my reservoir stabilizes soon.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yours are looking good dude. I’ve got to check my PPM here in minute. I still feel like I’m stunted. No clue why everything’s been in check.aside from the high PH last week. The last couple days though my Ph has been spot on except for the swing but I’ve been bringing it to 5.8 letting it go to 6.4 and back down. Hopefully my reservoir stabilizes soon.


My ppm and ph arnt really jumping . Mostly my water lvl is going down way faster . I’ll check my ph and one will be at 5.9 all day and will raise to 6.1 at most in a day or 2 . Ordering some more hydrotron and start one last bucket for this run .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> My ppm and ph arnt really jumping . Mostly my water lvl is going down way faster . I’ll check my ph and one will be at 5.9 all day and will raise to 6.1 at most in a day or 2 . Ordering some more hydrotron and start one last bucket for this run .


You’ve got more nodes and growth than I do. I need to check my PPM in a bit. See what’s going on. I did a reservoir change Friday so it’ll be another day or so before it stabilizes. It’s getting better already but it just takes a bit with fresh res water.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Going to do one more ethos strain . And recs ? Leaning on something indica dom .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Going to do one more ethos strain . And recs ? Leaning on something indica dom .


Man. There’s some new strains on Seeds here now. 

Purple majik and pillow factory are both Indica dominant. The banana daddy is too. It’s banana hammock x grand daddy purp. Which is super heavy Indica.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

If you get in on the pre sale ethos beans they send 10 beans instead of 6. They’re feminized packs normally have 6 beans for 100$ and if you do the presale beans it’s 10 feminized beans for $100. Better deal for your money.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> That's what I did, was successful
> 
> Wife and I Gonna try to smoke this by end of night , one of the auto Colorado cookie colas
> 
> ...


That enuff?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> If you get in on the pre sale ethos beans they send 10 beans instead of 6. They’re feminized packs normally have 6 beans for 100$ and if you do the presale beans it’s 10 feminized beans for $100. Better deal for your money.


Going tropic thunder


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> No I can start to see something goin on . I gave it 1 ml dose of cal magic . Start there and see if it helps or worsens .


You’re at the point where big things happen...roots starting to branch....10, 9, 8,....


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You’re at the point where big things happen...roots starting to branch....10, 9, 8,....


In this for the long run . Just gonna keep it simple and let it grow .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Going tropic thunder


Where did you find that? I’ve never heard of it. And after looking at ethos website I haven’t heard of half the strains you guys have been talking about. Idk how legit those beans are. Go look at their list of beans....

https://www.ethosgenetics.com/


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Where did you find that? I’ve never heard of it. And after looking at ethos website I haven’t heard of half the strains you guys have been talking about. Idk how legit those beans are. Go look at their list of beans....
> 
> https://www.ethosgenetics.com/


It’s a new strain .on the site I ordered last time.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You’re at the point where big things happen...roots starting to branch....10, 9, 8,....


Do these look decent?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 19, 2019)

"Typical question:

Why is my plant having this symptom and how do I fix it?

Better question:

Why is my plant having this symptom and how do I prevent it?"

Great knowledge here guys. 

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/playing-rules-biochemical-sequence-nutrient-caitlin-blackman


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> It’s a new strain .on the site I ordered last time.


Ya idk... never seen it or heard of it for that matter. I would have thought they’d have it listed with the other new strains they’ve released on their website... idk though could be wrong.... I follow his Colin’s IG and the ethos IG and haven’t seen those posted by him or on the company IG. He’s posted quite a bit of new strains on his IG and they’re all listed on that link I just posted. Just be careful....


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

The site we bought off of for the bh is on the trusted sites for selling ethos strains .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> "Typical question:
> 
> Why is my plant having this symptom and how do I fix it?
> 
> ...


So instead of adding more cal I should have more silica to help move the cal uptake .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> "Typical question:
> 
> Why is my plant having this symptom and how do I fix it?
> 
> ...


Dude I’m glad you posted this... it talks about boron and how if it’s not being used efficiently the effects on k,ca, and mag.... my run off has been way to high boron to be 
Being taken in efficiently. I’m definitely going to be flushing to get my Run off PH down a lot further than what it’s been coming out at. Which would make sense here. It could at least the beginning of my issues. Along with tapering off my all purpose which is high in K.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Going to do one more ethos strain . And recs ? Leaning on something indica dom .


Serious man I’ll see you in less than a week with that cherry Garcia, purple sunset, and angry hulk reg. All ethos. If you wanna run one of those out.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So instead of adding more cal I should have more silica to help move the cal uptake .


Yep, but from what this is saying, start with more silica to begin with to avoid the problem.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Yep, but from what this is saying, start with more silica to begin with to avoid the problem.


Fuck lmao.... man i feel dumb as fuck right now.... just calibrated my PH pen and it was .4 off. SMFH.


----------



## schmebulock (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> That enuff?


Mostly resulted in naps... gonna try to get a few more bowls in.

Yeah pretty much just getting toasty for GOT finale

Prolly press a few nugs and have a couple dabs ready right before the start


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Serious man I’ll see you in less than a week with that cherry Garcia, purple sunset, and angry hulk reg. All ethos. If you wanna run one of those out.


Both of you guys or one of you guys please email ethos and see if those are legit beans they’re no where on their website..... 

The purple sunset is. But angry hulk, cherry garcia, and tropic thunder aren’t. All the new beans they just put on seeds here now are though.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Yep, but from what this is saying, start with more silica to begin with to avoid the problem.


I’m assuming to much of anything like silica would become a problem ?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Dude I’m glad you posted this... it talks about boron and how if it’s not being used efficiently the effects on k,ca, and mag.... my run off has been way to high boron to be
> Being taken in efficiently. I’m definitely going to be flushing to get my Run off PH down a lot further than what it’s been coming out at. Which would make sense here. It could at least the beginning of my issues. Along with tapering off my all purpose which is high in K.


This is by far the best thing I've found about nutrient interactions. There's a lot to digest but it's a brilliant article. To me, this knowledge is at the core of separating the good growers from great ones.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

I know for a fact cherry Garcia and hulk angry are legit. The cherry Garcia is a festival only strain, it came inside of the pack of purple sunset. Labeled exact same label type. Exact same vial.

Angry hulk was a strain the cross breeder got pissed off at ethos for or something so they gave all the beans away for free.

Maine seed. Is legit smoke. Promise.theyre an ethos authorized vendor. They gave great shit and great prices. Check them out.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Look for cherry Garcia and hulk angry on Instagram smoke. They’re real deal. Whenever you’re ready to trade on some let me know. I want one of those skunks @iceman2494 ira a 94 back cross.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Both of you guys or one of you guys please email ethos and see if those are legit beans they’re no where on their website.....
> 
> The purple sunset is. But angry hulk, cherry garcia, and tropic thunder aren’t. All the new beans they just put on seeds here now are though.





Moabfighter said:


> I know for a fact cherry Garcia and hulk angry are legit. The cherry Garcia is a festival only strain, it came inside of the pack of purple sunset. Labeled exact same label type. Exact same vial.
> 
> Angry hulk was a strain the cross breeder got pissed off at ethos for or something so they gave all the beans away for free.
> 
> Maine seed. Is legit smoke. Promise.theyre an ethos authorized vendor. They gave great shit and great prices. Check them out.


i know man but tropic thunder !!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Look for cherry Garcia and hulk angry on Instagram smoke. They’re real deal. Whenever you’re ready to trade on some let me know. I want one of those skunks @iceman2494 ira a 94 back cross.


That’s cool . I’ll swap a tropic thunder .


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m assuming to much of anything like silica would become a problem ?


I agree. More research to do to find a good ratio.


----------



## schmebulock (May 19, 2019)

1/4 smoked
1/4 in the grinder
Half on stem

 

Wish I had buddies around to help, dont think I have that many bowls in me lol


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Look for cherry Garcia and hulk angry on Instagram smoke. They’re real deal. Whenever you’re ready to trade on some let me know. I want one of those skunks @iceman2494 ira a 94 back cross.


The 94 back cross had me when I read it . Waiting for these ppl to respond and I’ll put a order in . Want in smoke on a TT?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Look for cherry Garcia and hulk angry on Instagram smoke. They’re real deal. Whenever you’re ready to trade on some let me know. I want one of those skunks @iceman2494 ira a 94 back cross.


I’m not saying they’re not. What I am saying is if you look up @ethosway which is Colin’s IG he’s never posted anything on those beans. Also, the beans he has posted things that are new on his IG are listed on the actual ETHOS website. 

I haven’t seen him post anything on the cherry gar, hulk angry, or tropic thunder. That’s all I’m saying. Go look for yourself. Go to Colin’s IG and the Ethos IG not just hashtags and look for posts of those strains. 

Then look at the new stuff on pre sale on seedherenow and then look at Colin’s IG he has those new strains posted left and right. 

I’m not saying they’re not legit. But I definitely question it because they’re nowhere on the actual ethos site or their IG.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

@Moabfighter they have their show only strains listed on their website. 

https://www.ethosgenetics.com/

Show me any of those strains you just mentioned on this site.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> This is by far the best thing I've found about nutrient interactions. There's a lot to digest but it's a brilliant article. To me, this knowledge is at the core of separating the good growers from great ones.


The graphic in the middle showing each nute and what interacts with it is mad helpful


----------



## schmebulock (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> The graphic in the middle showing each nute and what interacts with it is mad helpful


Haha me and smoke thinking the same way 

"Hey its gots pictures toos!" Haha 

Fuck I'm blasted


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

I


Smokexbreak said:


> I’m not saying they’re not. What I am saying is if you look up @ethosway which is Colin’s IG he’s never posted anything on those beans. Also, the beans he has posted things that are new on his IG are listed on the actual ETHOS website.
> 
> I haven’t seen him post anything on the cherry gar, hulk angry, or tropic thunder. That’s all I’m saying. Go look for yourself. Go to Colin’s IG and the Ethos IG not just hashtags and look for posts of those strains.
> 
> ...


I’ve emailed to see if it’s real or not .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I
> 
> 
> I’ve emailed to see if it’s real or not .


That’s the only way I’d imagine hopefully they are that’d be dope to be growing genetics that aren’t floating around everywhere. I’m not being negative or a dick or whatever. I’m just saying do your due diligence to make sure your buying real shit. $100 for 6-10 beans is a lot of money to Be getting bullshit. Just because they distribute for ethos doesn’t mean they don’t do shady shit. 

The red flags are there just check into them. 

Also, did they come in breeder packs like these?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @Moabfighter they have their show only strains listed on their website.
> 
> https://www.ethosgenetics.com/
> 
> Show me any of those strains you just mentioned on this site.


K hang on


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Haha me and smoke thinking the same way
> 
> "Hey its gots pictures toos!" Haha
> 
> Fuck I'm blasted


Hahahahaha 

Hell yeah!! You mean there’s pictures?!? Shittttt I can read pictures.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Hh


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s the only way I’d imagine hopefully they are that’d be dope to be growing genetics that aren’t floating around everywhere. I’m not being negative or a dick or whatever. I’m just saying do your due diligence to make sure your buying real shit. $100 for 6-10 beans is a lot of money to Be getting bullshit. Just because they distribute for ethos doesn’t mean they don’t do shady shit.
> 
> The red flags are there just check into them.
> 
> ...


Bh came in same package as yours . They have this. For tropic thunder


----------



## schmebulock (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Bh came in same package as yours . They have this. For tropic thunder


Dats a screenshot.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

This is my bh package


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hh


Not random pics on the internet dude. Did YOURS come in breeder packs? 


https://www.ethosgenetics.com/

Where is it on their site? All their new strains are on that site.


----------



## schmebulock (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Not random pics on the internet dude. Did YOURS come in breeder packs?
> 
> 
> https://www.ethosgenetics.com/
> ...


Oh shit so high I didnt realize it was a screenshot lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Bh came in same package as yours . They have this. For tropic thunder


Word banana hammock is listed on their website as well. I’d say that’s legit. 

The collabs could be different. Who knows lol their response to your email will tell us a lot.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Dats a screenshot.


Could very well be that. Which would be dope. Because those shits aren’t floating around. And I’ll probably snag a pack of them lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Word banana hammock is listed on their website as well. I’d say that’s legit.
> 
> The collabs could be different. Who knows lol their response to your email will tell us a lot.


Yea I’ll wait and see when they email me back .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Could very well be that. Which would be dope. Because those shits aren’t floating around. And I’ll probably snag a pack of them lol.


As in the tropic thunder?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Oh shit so high I didnt realize it was a screenshot lol


 Lmao. Took me a second too. The Bruce banner shits got mad controversy around it right now too so they may not have that shit listed either. Which would make sense. I’m just a skeptic of everything online. lol I can’t help it.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> As in the tropic thunder?


Yes. If it’s a collab vs an ethos stand a linen it'd make sense why they don’t have it listed. It’s not solely theirs. The same goes for the hulk angry. 

I just put everything together. His IG is super active and I’ve never seen him mention those beans and it makes me ask why? Ya know? So many rip offs and scams these days you have to dig.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Lmao. Took me a second too. The Bruce banner shits got mad controversy around it right now too so they may not have that shit listed either. Which would make sense. I’m just a skeptic of everything online. lol I can’t help it.


I’m skeptical too . The freebie I got didn’t come In a package like bh did though


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

I’m just looking for answers here lol. Not saying this is all bullshit just trying to explain my thought process.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m skeptical too . The freebie I got didn’t come In a package like bh did though


That’d make me question it... they’re shipping from inside then US there’s no need to remove them from breeder packs like the international companies do since there’s no customs involved. I really hope they’re legit because I wanna buy some of those Shits


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m just looking for answers here lol. Not saying this is all bullshit just trying to explain my thought process.


All good . I rather be safe than sorry


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’d make me question it... they’re shipping from inside then US there’s no need to remove them from breeder packs like the international companies do since there’s no customs involved. I really hope they’re legit because I wanna buy some of those Shits


They come in 10 packs . I only got 3 . They said They got them that way from ethos . It was part of 420 sale .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> All good . I rather be safe than sorry


You and me both! We all saw how that strainly nonsense worked out. Hell at the end of the day they’re seeds and can produce buds. Lol but still for $100 I’d like to get what I’m paying for.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> They come in 10 packs . I only got 3 . They said They got them that way from ethos . It was part of 420 sale .


Ya sounds like ethos couldn’t push them for various reasons. So they offloaded them on someone who could. 

If they’re ten packs are they regs or fems? I’ve seen their new stuff in fem ten packs but once they’re not new they’re 6 packs. Like when you pre order on SHN they’re 10 packs of fems. But the older strains come in 6 packs for fems and 10 packs for regs.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Guess this seed bank doesn’t respond in Sunday’s. You can’t place orders online . You text them .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Ya sounds like ethos couldn’t push them for various reasons. So they offloaded them on someone who could.
> 
> If they’re ten packs are they regs or fems? I’ve seen their new stuff in fem ten packs but once they’re not new they’re 6 packs. Like when you pre order on SHN they’re 10 packs of fems. But the older strains come in 6 packs for fems and 10 packs for regs.


They’re fem . There listed as new on this site offering 10 pack.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Guess this seed bank doesn’t respond in Sunday’s. You can’t place orders online . You text them .


I’d email ethos directly not the Seed bank.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’d email ethos directly not the Seed bank.


Should have clarified I emailed ethos about strain . The number you text is to seed bank to place orders .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Did I get them in the breeder packs? No. Did I get them from an “ethos says buy them here” vendor?
Yes. 

I’m not sure why you feel an authorized vendor would be lying to us?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

They open Monday . Hopefully I can get an email from ethos before then .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

So what just because Seeds here now doesn’t have them means they’re fake? Lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> They’re fem . There listed as new on this site offering 10 pack.


Word. Do they have any of these listed?

Grape diamonds
Morockin kush
OKC 
Early lemon berry
Banana daddy
10th planet
Skunk hero


Also, on IG this is one of his tester growers.
She does phenomenal work.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Word. Do they have any of these listed?
> 
> Grape diamonds
> Morockin kush
> ...


 Few of those yes indeed.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Did I get them in the breeder packs? No. Did I get them from an “ethos says buy them here” vendor?
> Yes.
> 
> I’m not sure why you feel an authorized vendor would be lying to us?


Don’t think he’s saying that . Think he’s more along the lines as verify . I’m cool with that .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> So what just because Seeds here now doesn’t have them means they’re fake? Lol


Have you read anything I’ve typed? Or are you just in your feelings right now?

1) Never said they were fake
2) they’re nowhere to be found on ETHOS website
3) they’re nowhere to be found on ETHOS IG nor on Colin’s IG.
4) they’re nowhere to be found on his tester growers IG.
5) they didn’t come in breeder packs

Makes me question whether or not they’re fake.

We on the same page now?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’d make me question it... they’re shipping from inside then US there’s no need to remove them from breeder packs like the international companies do since there’s no customs involved. I really hope they’re legit because I wanna buy some of those Shits


You won’t find a “cherry Garcia” pretty pack. 

They’re little vials people grabbing up at smoke festivals that ethos are at. Don’t know what else to tell you. Bet you a zillion dollars if you ask them “millions. Of peaches, cherry Garcia, angry hulk”

They’ll let you know they’re all real deal. Hate you’re doubting us man. Ask them. Let me know if you hear otherwise.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Have you read anything I’ve typed? Or are you just in your feelings right now?
> 
> 1) Never said they were fake
> 2) they’re nowhere to be found on ETHOS website
> ...


Ethos has what 5,6 places they sell through? If mine and icemans bank is selling fake stuff let’s put them on BLAST. Sure.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

My verification is I bought them from a site that ethos genetics website says “buy them from these people”

That’s good enough for me.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Btw Maine seed bank isn’t only bank that was offering CG AH MoP and SH as freebies.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> My verification is I bought them from a site that ethos genetics website says “buy them from these people”
> 
> That’s good enough for me.


I emailed them to see if it’s on the list . We will find out for sure . I’m sure that site would have been closed if it was fake by now .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Instead of arguing over stupid shit let me just verify them by ethos for you man


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You won’t find a “cherry Garcia” pretty pack.
> 
> They’re little vials people grabbing up at smoke festivals that ethos are at. Don’t know what else to tell you. Bet you a zillion dollars if you ask them “millions. Of peaches, cherry Garcia, angry hulk”
> 
> They’ll let you know they’re all real deal. Hate you’re doubting us man. Ask them. Let me know if you hear otherwise.


You mean little vials like this INSIDE of the breeder packs?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

I don’t feel like this was a “strainly” type joe selling bagseeds type purchase......


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You mean little vials like this INSIDE of the breeder packs?
> 
> View attachment 4336030


Yes!!! Send you pic when I get home. My breeder pack had TWO vials. Same vial. Same black label.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Do these look decent?
> 
> View attachment 4335991 View attachment 4335992 View attachment 4335993 View attachment 4335994


Ho doggies...when you see those little ones comin outta the sides of the big ones, put your seat belt on....


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You mean little vials like this INSIDE of the breeder packs?
> 
> View attachment 4336030


Exactly same vials for my sh .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Instead of arguing over stupid shit let me just verify them by ethos for you man


Personally I could give two fucks if they’re real I didn’t pay for them. I bought shit I could verify. 

I’m done with this conversation and you putting words in my mouth. 

Never once did I say they were fake nor did I ever once say I doubted you guys. You’ve seen what I’ve had to say take it for what you want I could care less dude.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I emailed them to see if it’s on the list . We will find out for sure . I’m sure that site would have been closed if it was fake by now .


I’d only hope that was the case.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Ho doggies...when you see those little ones comin outta the sides of the big ones, put your seat belt on....


Seatbelt *clicks* ready for blast off.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Personally I could give two fucks if they’re real I didn’t pay for them. I bought shit I could verify.
> 
> I’m done with this conversation and you putting words in my mouth.
> 
> Never once did I say they were fake nor did I ever once say I doubted you guys. You’ve seen what I’ve had to say take it for what you want I could care less dude.


That escalated quickly. I emailed them about the particular strain before I buy . Either way I get what your sayin . No hard feeling Moab . I’m pretty sure we’re good . I do remember S2c saying something about the angry hulk being free .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Exactly same vials for my sh .


That’s a good sign. We are getting somewhere here.lmao.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That escalated quickly. I emailed them about the particular strain before I buy . Either way I get what your sayin . No hard feeling Moab . I’m pretty sure we’re good . I do remember S2c saying something about the angry hulk being free .


Ya well fuck it goes that way when someone doesn’t read what you’ve said and just assumes they know what the fuck you’re saying after you’ve CLEARLY stated the exact opposite.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Don’t think he’s saying that . Think he’s more along the lines as verify . I’m cool with that .


That’s what exactly what I’m saying nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s what exactly what I’m saying nothing more nothing less.


What do you want me to verify? You remember you linked me to a site to buy seeds, off ethos website? I picked Maine clone. Ethos says “buy from these people”

Why should I have to further verify? Isn’t that enough on its own??


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

I’m wondering what I didn’t read correctly?

Angry hulk, cherry Garcia, and skunk hero millions of peaches... they’re not for sale. Sure.

They weren’t advertised as for sale when I bought them. All o know is I bought from a100% supposed to be legit ethos vendor bank. 

Mephisto doesn’t sell all their freebies either. Nor does anyone email Mephisto asking if their freebies are actually Mephisto freebies......


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Seatbelt *clicks* ready for blast off.


Also the point for starting nutes...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Ya well fuck it goes that way when someone doesn’t read what you’ve said and just assumes they know what the fuck you’re saying after you’ve CLEARLY stated the exact opposite.


Holla back. Let’s square this away. Not trying to have a pissing contest but fuck trying to make me look stupid. 

They’re not on ethos website. So. They aren’t a “for sale” strain.

I didn’t buy from seedsman. I didn’t buy from strainly. I bought from one of what , 6,7 places ethos says to buy from? If I can’t trust they’re legit who do you want me to buy from?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

They both popped. Nothing on that Tsi Fly. Gonna have to check it out I guess. 'Twas a freebie anyhow.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m wondering what I didn’t read correctly?
> 
> Angry hulk, cherry Garcia, and skunk hero millions of peaches... they’re not for sale. Sure.
> 
> ...


That’s true . These are the vials


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s true . These are the vials


ill show him the same shit when I get home man of the purple sunset/cherry Garcia combo.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Holla back. Let’s square this away. Not trying to have a pissing contest but fuck trying to make me look stupid.
> 
> They’re not on ethos website. So. They aren’t a “for sale” strain.
> 
> I didn’t buy from seedsman. I didn’t buy from strainly. I bought from one of what , 6,7 places ethos says to buy from? If I can’t trust they’re legit who do you want me to buy from?


If this was a pissing contest . I have both of y’all beat . Drank way to much . Found out that this puppy is a boxer def a keeper .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> If this was a pissing contest . I have both of y’all beat . Drank way to much . Found out that this puppy is a boxer def a keeper .


Fuck you bet I’ve drank more today


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Fuck you bet I’ve drank more today


Are we drinking beer or liquor? Guessing liquor.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> If this was a pissing contest . I have both of y’all beat . Drank way to much . Found out that this puppy is a boxer def a keeper .


Hide the shoes...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Hide the shoes...


Lmao . Fucker can chew some shit . Hide the shoes??? He chews them while on your feet .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

So ladies . Can I please help you untangle your panties with the answer ?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Are we drinking beer or liquor? Guessing liquor.


Beer man. Went to one place and asked for beer on tap. They said oh yeah ysH we have beer on tap. Gave me a damn brown ale in a can. Didn’t wanna drink it but couldn’t take it to go. So had to slam it. Then went down the road and have two 16oz Asheville nc highlands pale ale. 

Inbetween 4-6 16oz yuenglong blavk and tan


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So ladies . Can I please help you untangle your panties with the answer ?


Please do. The suspense is killing me lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So ladies . Can I please help you untangle your panties with the answer ?


Yeah I’m still waiting to hear what I didn’t read correctly. 

I bought from an authorized vendor.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Please do. The suspense is killing me lol.


Lmao .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lmao .


I like the smell of napalm in the afternoon...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

I just asked about the tropic thunder . I’m now asking about the cherry Garcia and so forth and why they didn’t put on ethos site . That being said if this is true then the others clearly are . Real .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I like the smell of napalm in the afternoon...


Since it’s tropic thunder .. you never go full retard .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Since it’s tropic thunder .. you never go full retard .


Order them tomorrow so you’ll have them by time I roll through next week. I may just Ofer a pack of something new myself. They have a new ethos Durban poison... sounds enticing. What up


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Order them tomorrow so you’ll have them by time I roll through next week. I may just Ofer a pack of something new myself. They have a new ethos Durban poison... sounds enticing. What up


When they text me back I’ll put order in .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Also the point for starting nutes...


I’m sitting at 140 ppm when I changed my reservoir Friday. I’m gonna check my ppm here in a minute good call lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

So... uh... thought you said you had the answer?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I just asked about the tropic thunder . I’m now asking about the cherry Garcia and so forth and why they didn’t put on ethos site . That being said if this is true then the others clearly are . Real .


That’s all i was saying to do is verify nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> So... uh... thought you said you had the answer?


The tropic thunder are. 1 down 4 more to go.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> So... uh... thought you said you had the answer?


Tropic thunder was in question to be fake.

It isn’t. 

Iceman ask them if “skunk hero” “cherry Garcia” “millions of peaches” and “angry hulk” are fake. 

They aren’t. But.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Tropic thunder was in question to be fake.
> 
> It isn’t.
> 
> ...


Are you fucking illiterate? Never said ANY of these are fake. God you’re an ignorant fuck aren’t you?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Are you fucking illiterate? Never said ANY of these are fake. God you’re an ignorant fuck aren’t you?


You asked us to ask a legit vendor from ethos if they’re offering legit seeds?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You asked us to ask a legit vendor from ethos if they’re offering legit seeds?


No. I didn’t. I asked you to ask ETHOS not a distributor for ethos. But I digress it’s apparent I’m wasting my time trying to get you to understand.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

“I’d say it’s legit”

In response to banana daddy? As if the tropic thunder wasn’t legit? Just because their website doesn’t have it?

I’m not an ignorant fuck. At all.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No. I didn’t. I asked you to ask ETHOS not a distributor for ethos. But I digress it’s apparent I’m wasting my time trying to get you to understand.


Ethos says buy from these banks. You want me to question them that the banks they listed aren’t legit?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> “I’d say it’s legit”
> 
> In response to banana daddy? As if the tropic thunder wasn’t legit?
> 
> ...


Yeah yeah you are I was talking about the ETHOS website which it’s listed on.nnot your vendors website.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Okay.

You asked us to ask ETHOS. If the vendors that ETHOS says to buy from, are legit. Why?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ethos says buy from these banks. You want me to question them that the banks they listed aren’t legit?


That’s exactly what I’m saying. You go to the breeder to ask if their middle man is offering fake beans because their nowhere to Be found on any of ethos websites or social media. Jesus fuck.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Okay.
> 
> You asked us to ask ETHOS. If the vendors that ETHOS says to buy from, are legit. Why?


I’m not explaining this again. It’s obvious you either didn’t read what I said or your interpretation of what I said is wrong.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s exactly what I’m saying. You go to the breeder to ask if their middle man is offering fake beans because their nowhere to Be found on any of ethos websites or social media. Jesus fuck.


Yes they are.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> “I’d say it’s legit”
> 
> In response to banana daddy? As if the tropic thunder wasn’t legit? Just because their website doesn’t have it?
> 
> ...


No I’m response to banana hammock.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Can't you see this argument is tearing us apart?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yes they are.


No they’re not. 

Show me on these three sites ones ETHOS website one is Colin’s IG. The other is one of his tester growers IG. Show me where hulk angry, cherry gar, tropic thunder are mentioned.

https://www.ethosgenetics.com/

https://instagram.com/theethosway?igshid=1mxhd52bpsuj

https://instagram.com/lovin_in_her_eyes?igshid=yl960tbr1bfk


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

It's so sad.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> So... uh... thought you said you had the answer?


To life .. no no . To tropic thunder real . I gotta yea . I


Smokexbreak said:


> That’s exactly what I’m saying. You go to the breeder to ask if their middle man is offering fake beans because their nowhere to Be found on any of ethos websites or social media. Jesus fuck.


 I got that covered . Waiting for answer . Jesus if I knew it literally cause a tropic storm I woulda went on a limb and just bought . I’m glad smoke brought it to my attention to look them up . I almost broke my own rule . It’s all good we all will get to the bottom of this .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> To life .. no no . To tropic thunder real . I gotta yea . I
> I got that covered . Waiting for answer . Jesus if I knew it literally cause a tropic storm I woulda went on a limb and just bought . I’m glad smoke brought it to my attention to look them up . I almost broke my own rule . It’s all good we all will get to the bottom of this .


You’re not mincing my words nor putting words in my mouth. You actually took the time to read what I was saying and understand where I’m coming from.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> View attachment 4336061
> 
> It's so sad.


Must be high .. thinking my phones playing jerry springer right now.who will throw the first chair?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Must be high .. thinking my phones playing jerry springer right now.who will throw the first chair?


Where's @bigggsteve89.

He used to break up the springer fights lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Can't you see this argument is tearing us apart?
> 
> View attachment 4336060


Do those bunny ears pick up hd?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

In other news got my mephisto order finalized today.... I promise they’re legit they came directly from their website.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> In other news got my mephisto order finalized today.... I promise they’re legit they came directly from their website.
> 
> View attachment 4336065


Mephisto is not an authorized Mephisto seed dealer lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> In other news got my mephisto order finalized today.... I promise they’re legit they came directly from their website.
> 
> View attachment 4336065


Damn...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Mephisto is not an authorized Mephisto seed dealer lol.


This is a dude moment.. did you email to verify ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> This is a dude moment.. did you email to verify ?


How do I know their email is legit?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You and me both! We all saw how that strainly nonsense worked out. Hell at the end of the day they’re seeds and can produce buds. Lol but still for $100 I’d like to get what I’m paying for.


Strainly isnt too bad I mean its a chance you take but I have traded with a few people on there legit breeder pack for breeder pack but also got a few that are just in tubes that could be reggie for all I know lol


3rd Monkey said:


> Where's @bigggsteve89.
> 
> He used to break up the springer fights lol.


Ahhhh lmao!!!!! Missing all the good shit while I unpack need me a smoke break!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

@iceman2494 @3rd Monkey 

Y’all got jokes I see!!! Lmfao.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> How do I know their email is legit?


You mean you don’t trust the gov for authorizing these seed banks to do businesses?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)




----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> How do I know their email is legit?


You mean you don’t trust the gov for authorizing these seed banks to do businesses?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 19, 2019)

@iceman2494 and everyone else, in reference to the specific ratio between Si and Ca.

From that LinkedIn article I posted before. 

"Even if a grower is adding a silica supplement (not in silicic acid form), virtually all of the silica remains in the growing medium until it is converted, which can take many weeks to months for any meaningful conversion."

This is referring to soil but it's a good indicator that silica needs to be available to the plant right from the get go if calcium is going to be able to take advantage of it throughout the grow. 

After a bit of reading and understanding/remembering that calcium is rarely, if ever a toxicity problem, I don't think we need to worry about there being something bad about having a lot of Ca available to plant. I think the part to pay attention to is having the right amount of the right kind of silica available to cause the plant to take optimal advantage of the available Ca and all of the other nutes it helps to increase uptake into the plant.

My research today says to use potassium silicate. As you'll read in this article, we don't want additional salts or any heavy metals from our addition of silicate.

"Botanicare’s Silica Blast, which contains sodium silicate, potash and potassium silicate.

Note also that Botanicare is now owned by Scotts Miracle-Gro, so it’s best to avoid all Botanicare products.

You already know why any product with sodium silicate is not good for your medical marijuana plants– too much salt."

I'm glad I found this because I was leaning toward Silica Blast. What we want to use is *Advanced Nutrients, Rhino Skin*.

It can also be used as a foliar spray.

"Foliar spraying potassium silicate is a preventive against powdery mildew, mites, thrips, aphids, heat, gray mold and other stress that attacks your plants from the outside."

https://bigbudsmag.com/marijuana-growers-use-potassium-silicate-br-to-get-more-thc-trichomes/


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Strainly isnt too bad I mean its a chance you take but I have traded with a few people on there legit breeder pack for breeder pack but also got a few that are just in tubes that could be reggie for all I know lol
> 
> Ahhhh lmao!!!!! Missing all the good shit while I unpack need me a smoke break!


Take 5. Boxes will be there when you're done lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> @iceman2494 and everyone else, in reference to the specific ratio between Si and Ca.
> 
> From that LinkedIn article I posted before.
> 
> ...


Well.... Fuck.... lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @iceman2494 @3rd Monkey
> 
> Y’all got jokes I see!!! Lmfao.


Too soon lol?


----------



## schmebulock (May 19, 2019)




----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> @iceman2494 and everyone else, in reference to the specific ratio between Si and Ca.
> 
> From that LinkedIn article I posted before.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up . I and probably a few more of us use silica blast.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Still wondering why I gotta verify the banks the breeder are telling me to buy from are selling legit seeds?

Call it what you want but I have valid back end. I bought from a site dude questioning us linked me to from ethos website. Why should I have to double check they promise they’re real? Lol


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

buy from a Tesla dealer......

Bruhh....: you sure this is a LEGIT tesla?!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Too soon lol?


Nah right on time actually. Lmfao. Needed to move on.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Well.... Fuck.... lol


Lol, it's kind of a rabbit hole. A good puzzle to work out.


----------



## schmebulock (May 19, 2019)

ok good we all happy


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

This is y we stuck together so long . Shit talk and know it’s all good . Just how I do with my friends.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Still wondering why I gotta verify the banks the breeder are telling me to buy from are selling legit seeds?
> 
> Call it what you want but I have valid back end. I bought from a site dude questioning us linked me to from ethos website. Why should I have to double check they promise they’re real? Lol


If you don’t understand then it’s not worth explaining.

Cool story though bro!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Hell smoke ain’t gonna help me now. Watch.

Idc if it was you iceman or Clyde or anyone. I bought from a site that ethos told me to buy from. If they’re not legit, that’s ethos fault. They told me who to go to.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> If you don’t understand then it’s not worth explaining.
> 
> Cool story though bro!


Waiting on you to explain why. I gotta question who ethos told me to buy from. M
Waiting.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, it's kind of a rabbit hole. A good puzzle to work out.


Shit man the more you know the more you know. Shit gets easier with knowledge.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

If I don’t understand. Then it isn’t worth explaining?

How shallow is that shit lmao. Damn. Peace fuck this stupid shit. I’m right here. Shouldn’t have to question the people the boss told me to buy from. Period.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

This is y we stuck together so long . Shit talk and know it’s all good . Just how I do with my friends.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, it's kind of a rabbit hole. A good puzzle to work out.


Only thing I didn't like was the Ca toxicity.

It's not that it will create a toxicity, but it will cock block other elements into lockout in excess. 

The silicate part was interesting, but they made it out as if the potassium silicate is what reduces pests, stress, etc. It's actually largely just the potassium, not that silica doesn't do wonders. That's why you'll hear of old growers rubbing banana peels on their leaves. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Shit man the more you know the more you know. Shit gets easier with knowledge.


It's a huge frickin picture to wrap your head around if you don't come from a botanical background. Each little piece brings it more into focus. I love this shit! Shows me there's still a lot of potential for improvements.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

What we gonna do tomorrow when ethos emails back and says every single one of them is legit?

Sorry Moab maybe you were right on trusting the handful of sites ethos linked you to? Because that’s what’s gonna happen.

Just wondering how I’m being made out to look like the dick.

Sorry. 

I was confident in ethos retailers that you yourself linked me to smoke.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

I’m not backing off. You guys are my BEST friends.

What did I do wrong. Where did I pick bad judgement?

Please tell me.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> What we gonna do tomorrow when ethos emails back and says every single one of them is legit?
> 
> Sorry Moab maybe you were right on trusting the handful of sites ethos linked you to? Because that’s what’s gonna happen.
> 
> ...


No ones head hunting man . It’s over with bro . I bought from same place as you . No ones callin anyone out. Still getting the tropic thunder .


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Only thing I didn't like was the Ca toxicity.
> 
> It's not that it will create a toxicity, but it will cock block other elements into lockout in excess.
> 
> ...


Good points 3M. 

Yes, definitely don't just provide a butt load of Ca. And no, it isn't just the silica that helps with all those things. I think the point I was getting to was there's no specific ratio between using Si with Ca and to use mfr suggested doses per gallon when applying to waterings. They're synergistic with each other.

However, the silica does definitely help certain nutes uptake into the plant and use them more efficiently to promote a stronger root system and thicker cell walls and stronger branches which does help protect against both draught and pests.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Good points 3M.
> 
> Yes, definitely don't just provide a butt load of Ca. And no, it isn't just the silica that helps with all those things. I think the point I was getting to was there's no specific ratio between using Si with Ca and to use mfr suggested doses per gallon when applying to waterings. They're synergistic with each other.
> 
> However, the silica does definitely help certain nutes uptake into the plant and use them more efficiently to promote a stronger root system and thicker cell walls and stronger branches which does help protect against both draught and pests.


I wasn't disagreeing with you. I saw right where you were headed.

I was just nitpicking the article because it was definitely biased in a sense and left points out in favor of promoting silica. It's not a magical cure all, but it is fantastic.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Good points 3M.
> 
> Yes, definitely don't just provide a butt load of Ca. And no, it isn't just the silica that helps with all those things. I think the point I was getting to was there's no specific ratio between using Si with Ca and to use mfr suggested doses per gallon when applying to waterings. They're synergistic with each other.
> 
> However, the silica does definitely help certain nutes uptake into the plant and use them more efficiently to promote a stronger root system and thicker cell walls and stronger branches which does help protect against both draught and pests.


Idk about silica blast . I’ve seen loads of ppl use it without a problem with results.


----------



## schmebulock (May 19, 2019)

Everybody's workin for the weekends~~~

 

Gonna smoosh


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m not backing off. You guys are my BEST friends.
> 
> What did I do wrong. Where did I pick bad judgement?
> 
> Please tell me.


It's not that you picked bad judgement per se, but you're carrying on an argument that has been half solved and the other half won't be known til tomorrow.

At the end of the day, doesn't really matter where it came from or who bred it in my opinion. You're still going to have to pheno hunt it, then trait hunt it if you're going to do anything with it. 

Otherwise, it's just some weed in your bowl.


----------



## schmebulock (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's not that you picked bad judgement per se, but you're carrying on an argument that has been half solved and the other half won't be known til tomorrow.
> 
> At the end of the day, doesn't really matter where it came from or who bred it in my opinion. You're still going to have to pheno hunt it, then trait hunt it if you're going to do anything with it.
> 
> Otherwise, it's just some weed in your bowl.


Sage wisdom.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Idk about silica blast . I’ve seen loads of ppl use it without a problem with results.


You're right, me too. The type of silicate in silica blast adds more salt though. I guess part of my opinion about adding more salt is biased by my desire to move to a more organic soil type of grow, as much as possible anyway, to improve the quality of the bud smoke.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Smoke man I’m sorry for the disagreement.

My thought is if I can’t trust the vendor who ethos linked me to, who can I trust?

I can’t order from ethos whatever dot com. 

They give a few sites to order from. Paid sites that sponsor ethos and vice verca.... if they’re giving me fake freebies...... don’t really know what to say except I sure hope they aren’t. I expect they aren’t. 

That’s all I’m getting at man you’re my friend and I don’t want any problems. YOU specifically are the reason I ordered Ethos.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Waiting on you to explain why. I gotta question who ethos told me to buy from. M
> Waiting.


I’ve already got explained it multiple times dude. I don’t know how else to explain this so you’ll understand where I’m coming from. 

But I’ll try this one more time. 

Okay here we go. 

So my thought process was this. 

You’ve got strains that you were sold by a seed company that says they’re from the breeder ETHOS. 

If you get on ETHOS website they’re not on there but every other strain they’ve bred is. Along with their new release and show only strains. 

Why? 

Red flag #1 

You get on the owner of ETHOS breeding companies IG. He’s made mention of none of these strains. But at the same time mentions and posts all the new strains they’ve been working on this whole month. And none of those strains were mentioned.

Why?

Red flag #2 

You get on one of his tester growers website and she’s mentioned all these new beans that are on ETHOS website and she’s showing her final results but yet none of the strains you’re talking about are on there 

Why?

Red flag #3 

You get beans from vendor that are in breeder packs and on the ETHOS website but yet the ones that didn’t come in packs aren’t on ETHOS website, Breeders IG, breeders tester growers IG. 

Why?

Red flag #4 

Can you see why the discrepancies in all of these would cause one to question if the seeds that the middle man sent were actually from said breeder? 

If you go back and read what I post about this. I said very clearly “IM NOT SAYING THEY’RE FAKE BUT THIS WOULD MAKE ME SKEPTICAL.” And that “I’D EMAIL ETHOS TO VERIFY THESE BEANS ARE LEGIT”


Now this is the last thing I’m going to say about this. And I’m done explaining this if you can’t understand why this would make someone skeptical and want to do some research to verify the money they are spending are on legitimate products idk what else I can say or do to make you understand. 

Yes they are a listed vendor on the breeder site. But that doesn’t mean the distributors are acting with morals or doing good business or aren’t out here trying to get one over on someone. And if they are out here ripping people off on fake beans that’s not on the breeder that’s on the vendor. 

Anyway I’m done with this. I hope they’re legit Andy if they are good. I’m glad.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> What we gonna do tomorrow when ethos emails back and says every single one of them is legit?
> 
> Sorry Moab maybe you were right on trusting the handful of sites ethos linked you to? Because that’s what’s gonna happen.
> 
> ...


We are gonna wipe our brows off and check that vendor off as a legitimate source to buy ethos genetics.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Man I don’t know about sillica blast. Never snapped so many nose stems in my life when I used that.....

Don’t doubt they hold rocks up.

But training while stems are all hardened up are a pain I swear. You’ll see. It’s not the absolute worst. But I prefer myna


Smokexbreak said:


> I’ve already got explained it multiple times dude. I don’t know how else to explain this so you’ll understand where I’m coming from.
> 
> But I’ll try this one more time.
> 
> ...


dude. I feel you. Can you feel me? Ethos says buy from these sites. More than one site besides Maine had the cherry Garcia angry hulk millions of peaches etc freebies though. 

If Maine’s lying, I’ll screenshot you 3-5 other sites that were lying aswell. 

My thought is if I’m buying from an ethos approved site.... you’re goddamn right they’re legit. Right???

Please no hard feelings man.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m not backing off. You guys are my BEST friends.
> 
> What did I do wrong. Where did I pick bad judgement?
> 
> Please tell me.


This was never a personal attack on you dude. And you took it personally that’s kinda the thing man it wasn’t a knock on you or anyone it was just questioning discrepancies. This WAS NOT about you or anything you did wrong and at the time of you ordering them I wouldn’t have thought anything different than you did. I coincidentally watch SHN,Colin’s IG, and his tester breeders IG pretty closely I’d have never noticed these discrepancies. Which is why I brought this up. It’s for verification and verification only nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

I wish you could confirm them smoke so you’d accept one of each from me and fucking grow them so I can see their true potential because you’re a way better grower than I am....... they’re wasting with me. Had you yours picked up for a month but you never seemed to want them


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’ve already got explained it multiple times dude. I don’t know how else to explain this so you’ll understand where I’m coming from.
> 
> But I’ll try this one more time.
> 
> ...


Ok and the answer to it all is this . Guessing tropic thunder is a real ethos but helped by another company . So can we move on ?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

I’m asking you. Please confirm them. So you can accept them and grow them. You turned me on to great genetics. Me and iceman allegedly have “rares” by them. 

I want to share them with my friends. Ie you.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Man I don’t know about sillica blast. Never snapped so many nose stems in my life when I used that.....
> 
> Don’t doubt they hold rocks up.
> 
> ...


I’m with you I agree I just questioned the discrepancies. Because I noticed It. There’s no hard feelings I just felt like you were twisting what I was trying to say and that shit frustrates me to no end I was never once doubting you. Or questioning you I just didn’t understand why those beans weren’t on the ETHOS website.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Works for me @iceman2494 id love to share these strains with you on Thursday around 8,9,10. Pm ET. 

Let me know. Bring you a few seedsma blueberry too


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Ok and the answer to it all is this . Guessing tropic thunder is a real ethos but helped by another company . So can we move on ?


This right here answered every question I had. Which is why I was saying email ethos. There’s got to be a legitimate reason behind them not being on their website.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

I bought some strawberry cough off strainly once allegedly from “symbiotic genetics” and I messaged them....: they never ran Strawberry Cough before.
So I totally feel you. 

But if I’m buying off a site the man says to buy from and they’re selling me phoney stuff..... that wasn’t my fault at all. I did what I could. Shouldn’t have to ask the breeder if they’re sure the handful of people they send seeds to are offering legit products/promos etc


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I wasn't disagreeing with you. I saw right where you were headed.
> 
> I was just nitpicking the article because it was definitely biased in a sense and left points out in favor of promoting silica. It's not a magical cure all, but it is fantastic.


Well I’m still buying rhinoskin lmao.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I bought some strawberry cough off strainly once allegedly from “symbiotic genetics” and I messaged them....: they never ran Strawberry Cough before.
> So I totally feel you.
> 
> But if I’m buying off a site the man says to buy from and they’re selling me phoney stuff..... that wasn’t my fault at all. I did what I could. Shouldn’t have to ask the breeder if they’re sure the handful of people they send seeds to are offering legit products/promos etc


No one was ever saying it was your fault brother. I’m just saying make sure you didn’t get fucked.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

@Smokexbreak if you wanna run these... work out a small trade. Holla. 

My millions of peaches didn’t germ but she was quite green. 

That Maine site told me when I ordered they had a few cherry rx something crosses 2017, and 2018? Ethos sent them. They said they assume a cherry Garcia type cross. I don’t know. Wonder if they still have them. 

Smoke break holler at the Maine site man. They have some gems I swear


----------



## mr.green.hat (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Wouldn’t click on your shit . Link probably has more viruses than a concentration camp .


 it's good your skeptical man. I'm a new memeber with little to no posts and no avatar.


Smokexbreak said:


> Those are all legit was to be a ghost when online.


But like Smokexbreak said they are legit ways to be more anonymous online.

also you should be stripping the meta data from your photos when you upload them. If you have gps tagging enabled on your photos it literally has the coordinates of where you took the photo stored as meta data on the photo. You can use my script below as an example of how to strip the meta data(i use it to strip all meta data from photos i upload and reduce there size). Otherwise you can try online tools or more friendly tools by doing some google searches.

#!/bin/bash

dir_to_process="to_process"

for filename in $dir_to_process/*; do
echo $filename
exiftool -all= $filename
jpegoptim --max=80 $filename
ls -l $filename --block-size=M
mv $filename processed/
done

echo "=======Cleaning up old files ========="
rm -f $dir_to_process/*.JPG_original

echo "============Done!============"

ls -l processed/ --block-size=M


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Get you a tracking number in the AM smokebreak. 

Adults can have disagreements without being motherfuckers. If you wanna send something ethos back, awesome. 

If not. I’ll buy more seeds. They all come back around. 

Soil has mine and haven’t heard back much so it’s all good. I’ll help and try to benefit anyone I can even if they don’t get me back.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Kinda sucks man to man to hear someone call me ignorant though as I’m not. Just young is all. Haven’t had much life experience.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Well I’m still buying rhinoskin lmao.


Try whatever you want. The market is saturated with products. Bound to be one that works lol. 

I use Dutch Master. It's potassium silicate with a little manganese. I just back off on my normal K feed to compensate. You can still fuck up plants with it lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Works for me @iceman2494 id love to share these strains with you on Thursday around 8,9,10. Pm ET.
> 
> Let me know. Bring you a few seedsma blueberry too


Bro I have kids and work the next day lol . We will get up some how some way on your way through coming or going .


----------



## schmebulock (May 19, 2019)

now that that's settled... 

in other news my hair straightener just broke


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> @Smokexbreak if you wanna run these... work out a small trade. Holla.
> 
> My millions of peaches didn’t germ but she was quite green.
> 
> ...


I’m definitely interested. I’m gonna check that site too sounds like some cool shit to run. That Bruce banner shits supposed to be fire.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> now that that's settled...
> 
> in other news my hair straightener just broke


Hope it wasn’t wifey’s lmao


----------



## schmebulock (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Hope it wasn’t wifey’s lmao


she wouldn't give me one - even after this one i bought for this broke she hesitantly said "well... i could let you use mine..."

then i imagined me using that bar clamp on her straightener and hearing the notorious plastic CRACK as the foundation gives way... then she's pissed lol

so i passed. i'll JB weld these heads onto a heavy duty irwin bar clamp and try once again then... sucks it happened so early in the pressings tonight - was hoping for a decent dab for GOT


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> she wouldn't give me one - even after this one i bought for this broke she hesitantly said "well... i could let you use mine..."
> 
> then i imagined me using that bar clamp on her straightener and hearing the notorious plastic CRACK as the foundation gives way... then she's pissed lol
> 
> so i passed. i'll JB weld these heads onto a heavy duty irwin bar clamp and try once again then... sucks it happened so early in the pressings tonight - was hoping for a decent dab for GOT


Last episode. Fuck what will I do ! Watchman series looks cool


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> now that that's settled...
> 
> in other news my hair straightener just broke


Tried to use my ole lady’s. But just got Like a drop of. Drop. And a mad ole lady asking / bitching why here straightener reeked of dabs......


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

@Moabfighter 

You have any room to run any more photos?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @Moabfighter
> 
> You have any room to run any more photos?


Yep. Wanting to run the most perfect ones  whatcha got?!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yep. Wanting to run the most perfect ones  whatcha got?!


They are my own breed. I've got an ODST. Jack Herer x Maui Wowie. Very resilient to training, moderate feeder, and super head high. Very citrusy. Good yields.

Then I've got a Scarab. Blueberry x Sweet Tooth. Definitely more indica. Blasts you in the face and then mellows out into a can of whoopass lol. K whore in flower.

If not, I can split some breeder packs open, but they're mostly autos.

Least I can do.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> They are my own breed. I've got an ODST. Jack Herer x Maui Wowie. Very resilient to training, moderate feeder, and super head high. Very citrusy. Good yields.
> 
> Then I've got a Scarab. Blueberry x Sweet Tooth. Definitely more indica. Blasts you in the face and then mellows out into a can of whoopass lol. K whore in flower.
> 
> ...


Are these all autos ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Are these all autos ?


No, they are photos. 10 weeks on the ODST. 8-9 weeks on the Scarab.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> No, they are photos. 10 weeks on the ODST. 8-9 weeks on the Scarab.


The description sounds awesome. Ever tried in a dwc ?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> They are my own breed. I've got an ODST. Jack Herer x Maui Wowie. Very resilient to training, moderate feeder, and super head high. Very citrusy. Good yields.
> 
> Then I've got a Scarab. Blueberry x Sweet Tooth. Definitely more indica. Blasts you in the face and then mellows out into a can of whoopass lol. K whore in flower.
> 
> ...


Jack x Maui me and one friend close to home swear will pop in the next seven days. You have my info. Let’s do it. Awesome man hell yeah


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Where the fuck is crazy clyde ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> The description sounds awesome. Ever tried in a dwc ?


Nope. This fucking Tsi Fly hasn't popped yet. If it's not up by Wednesday, I'm calling it quits. 

I'll run one of them in the bucket though if this doesn't pop.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Where the fuck is crazy clyde ?


Who knows.... prolly setting up his new house his ole lady’s dad bought them. Must be nice.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Jack x Maui me and one friend close to home swear will pop in the next seven days. You have my info. Let’s do it. Awesome man hell yeah


So you want just ODST?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> So you want just ODST?


Hell no. Let’s get both if you got em.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hell no. Let’s get both if you got em.


Yessir. Wife is going to town tomorrow.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Who knows.... prolly setting up his new house his ole lady’s dad bought them. Must be nice.


Gotta be happy for him man .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Do those bunny ears pick up hd?


Hard dick?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> In other news got my mephisto order finalized today.... I promise they’re legit they came directly from their website.
> 
> View attachment 4336065


Are you sure their site is legit....not their distributors....and not jerry springers...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> This is a dude moment.. did you email to verify ?


Was the email legit?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> How do I know their email is legit?


Exactly...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Hard dick?


Not anymore . ..


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> You mean you don’t trust the gov for authorizing these seed banks to do businesses?


Is the gubment legit?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Is the gubment legit?


Not if you go by dale gribble


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> ok good we all happy


Is that a legit emoji?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Well I’m still buying rhinoskin lmao.


I've been looking for something less expensive since 3D mentioned that. I'm having a helluva time finding anything cheaper that's talked about as much in the forums. The only other one I've seen in comparison is Dutch Master Gold Silica which is just as much. I'm buying a gallon of Rhino...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I wasn't disagreeing with you. I saw right where you were headed.
> 
> I was just nitpicking the article because it was definitely biased in a sense and left points out in favor of promoting silica. It's not a magical cure all, but it is fantastic.


Some day i’m gonna get to nutes...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Everybody's workin for the weekends~~~
> 
> View attachment 4336073
> 
> Gonna smoosh


That doesn’t look broken.. you sneakin thewife’s?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's not that you picked bad judgement per se, but you're carrying on an argument that has been half solved and the other half won't be known til tomorrow.
> 
> At the end of the day, doesn't really matter where it came from or who bred it in my opinion. You're still going to have to pheno hunt it, then trait hunt it if you're going to do anything with it.
> 
> Otherwise, it's just some weed in your bowl.


Gotta grow it first...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’ve already got explained it multiple times dude. I don’t know how else to explain this so you’ll understand where I’m coming from.
> 
> But I’ll try this one more time.
> 
> ...


Sorry, i didn’t read it all, cuz i wasn’t sure if it was legit...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m with you I agree I just questioned the discrepancies. Because I noticed It. There’s no hard feelings I just felt like you were twisting what I was trying to say and that shit frustrates me to no end I was never once doubting you. Or questioning you I just didn’t understand why those beans weren’t on the ETHOS website.


F#ck! I’m pissed! I leave for a couple, and thers 5 pages of nuclear war for me to figure out. Now is that legit?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

mr.green.hat said:


> it's good your skeptical man. I'm a new memeber with little to no posts and no avatar.
> 
> But like Smokexbreak said they are legit ways to be more anonymous online.
> 
> ...


?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Lmao. 

If ethos link you to the page to buy from, its legit.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Lmao.
> 
> If ethos link you to the page to buy from, its legit.


Screw it, i’m gonna twist somethin legit...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Kinda sucks man to man to hear someone call me ignorant though as I’m not. Just young is all. Haven’t had much life experience.


Dude don’t worry about it water under the bridge I shouldn’t have flipped out.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Get you a tracking number in the AM smokebreak.
> 
> Adults can have disagreements without being motherfuckers. If you wanna send something ethos back, awesome.
> 
> ...


I’ll get you a nice pack put together bro. You want some autos too or just photos?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Is that a legit emoji?


Legit has been used in this thread over 100 times in 6 hours I counted.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I've been looking for something less expensive since 3D mentioned that. I'm having a helluva time finding anything cheaper that's talked about as much in the forums. The only other one I've seen in comparison is Dutch Master Gold Silica which is just as much. I'm buying a gallon of Rhino...


I’m starting to question if the silica has been my issue getting my PH in my hempy reservoirs down. In that article it says that its there until it’s used. If I’m adding silica in every time I feed if it’s in excess and just in then reservoir it may be effecting my PH. I know when I add it that it swings my ph almost 2.0


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

@Moabfighter 

Holy fuck! You package your shit like that all the time lol. Just did it like you did... takes a while. The ODST seeds didn't want to fit lol.

Packed up though. Going out tomorrow. My wife insisted on sending your woman something. Hope she does her nails lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> F#ck! I’m pissed! I leave for a couple, and thers 5 pages of nuclear war for me to figure out. Now is that legit?


I legitimately wanna kick you in the taint.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @Moabfighter
> 
> Holy fuck! You package your shit like that all the time lol. Just did it like you did... takes a while. The ODST seeds didn't want to fit lol.
> 
> Packed up though. Going out tomorrow. My wife insisted on sending your woman something. Hope she does her nails lol.


That’s what she said


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I legitimately wanna kick you in the taint.


Ya know, I wasn't sure if taint was just around here or not lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s what she said


What'd she say? She was gaggin too hard to make it out lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Legit has been used in this thread over 100 times in 6 hours I counted.


I just spent 7.5 hrs trimmin a less than half pound plant...last time EVER in my life, gottdammit!... and take it from me, that’s legit.. nex fuclinass almost-as-much-trim-as-bud plant goes in the burn pile!...the one outside!!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I just spent 7.5 hrs trimmin a less than half pound plant...last time EVER in my life, gottdammit!... and take it from me, that’s legit.. nex fuclinass almost-as-much-trim-as-bud plant goes in the burn pile!...the one outside!!!


Fuck that!! Lmao I keep telling myself I’m never gonna trim for hours again. And then I harvest. Legitimately SUCKS ASS


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

You guys are always talking about heat pressing dabs and shit... nobody owns a fucking trimmer?!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You guys are always talking about heat pressing dabs and shit... nobody owns a fucking trimmer?!


Nah they got deported. *Bah-dah-bah*

Kidding kidding!!

Dude you think this fuckin silica is why I can’t get my reservoir PH down? I’ve Put 5.8 ph nutes last time and I just flushed at 5.8 and the runoff is 6.6-6.7. Like WTF.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 19, 2019)

Fuckin thrones !!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Nah they got deported. *Bah-dah-bah*
> 
> Kidding kidding!!
> 
> Dude you think this fuckin silica is why I can’t get my reservoir PH down? I’ve Put 5.8 ph nutes last time and I just flushed at 5.8 and the runoff is 6.6-6.7. Like WTF.


It's very possible. You never mentioned silica... especially since it has K in it lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Fuckin thrones !!


As in... slang for blumpkin?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's very possible. You never mentioned silica... especially since it has K in it lol.


FUCK dude lol. I’ve put like 15 gallons of water through the reservoir and can’t get it down for shit! 

Dude I’m about to just flip to flower and hope for the best.... the longer I let this go the worse it’s gonna get. And it’s only one of my three plants... I’m flushing once more resetting the reservoir again. 

I mean how the fuck do you get silica outta the medium aside from it being used.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @Moabfighter
> 
> Holy fuck! You package your shit like that all the time lol. Just did it like you did... takes a while. The ODST seeds didn't want to fit lol.
> 
> Packed up though. Going out tomorrow. My wife insisted on sending your woman something. Hope she does her nails lol.


Lmfao. Took me a lonnnnnng time to pack you alls shit up like that. That was a lot of the wait. PITA to pull off lol.

Yeah @Smokexbreak ill run whatever. Don’t really want autos personally. Running a few ofbmy own auto crosses for fun but that’s it.

I’ll trade you ethos for ethos. I only have wht you know of....... if they’re legit enough for you


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's very possible. You never mentioned silica... especially since it has K in it lol.


First time I’m seeing you ever mention sillica except on Grasscity months ago smoke. Honestly. 

That could be an issue there in and of itself but I don’t know.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Lmfao. Took me a lonnnnnng time to pack you alls shit up like that. That was a lot of the wait. PITA to pull off lol.
> 
> Yeah @Smokexbreak ill run whatever. Don’t really want autos personally. Running a few ofbmy own auto crosses for fun but that’s it.
> 
> I’ll trade you ethos for ethos. I only have wht you know of....... if they’re legit enough for you


Lmao. I’ll give them a legit chance. 

How many different strains are you sending? I’ll match that.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Lmao. I’ll give them a legit chance.
> 
> How many different strains are you sending? I’ll match that.


One of each man. Can’t afford to send more than that and not get any in return..... has happened twice before but it’s all good.

Please don’t send me a bunch of aurora indica and say they’re ethos lol. I’m running out of this order quick.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> First time I’m seeing you ever mention sillica except on Grasscity months ago smoke. Honestly.
> 
> That could be an issue there in and of itself but I don’t know.


I seriously think it’s causing me these problems.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Fuck that!! Lmao I keep telling myself I’m never gonna trim for hours again. And then I harvest. Legitimately SUCKS ASS


I just did some ganja meditation...and wanted to show you something...

Jack Herer
 

 

Pretty, but way too high leaves/calyx....and small buds.

2 Trainwrecks left, prob next weekend.

Next grow will be machine trimmed.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> FUCK dude lol. I’ve put like 15 gallons of water through the reservoir and can’t get it down for shit!
> 
> Dude I’m about to just flip to flower and hope for the best.... the longer I let this go the worse it’s gonna get. And it’s only one of my three plants... I’m flushing once more resetting the reservoir again.
> 
> I mean how the fuck do you get silica outta the medium aside from it being used.


You're in perlite...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

@Smokexbreak


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> One of each man. Can’t afford to send more than that and not get any in return..... has happened before but it’s all good.
> 
> Please don’t send me a bunch of aurora indica and say they’re ethos lol. I’m running out of this order quick.


Is that 2 strains 4 strains what? Lol like I said I’ll match a strain for a strain. 

You’re definitely getting some auroras though dude one way or another. And it’s not going in a freaking envelope.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You're in perlite...


And? Lol maybe the shit latches onto that shit or something! Why the fuck won’t this PH drop.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 4336162
> 
> @Smokexbreak


So two? Lol I just need a straight answer here. I’ve got like 6 different strains. 

If you’re sending two different strains I’ll send you two different strains.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I just did some ganja meditation...and wanted to show you something...
> 
> Jack Herer
> View attachment 4336153
> ...


I keep saying I wanna grow a lb plant but then I see this and think of all the trimming and question it.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You guys are always talking about heat pressing dabs and shit... nobody owns a fucking trimmer?!


Got one in the box, haven’t had a chance to test it yet, can’t use this grow’s material to test since dry weights matter and will be close for both sets of lights....

Next grow:


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> And? Lol maybe the shit latches onto that shit or something! Why the fuck won’t this PH drop.


My point being, nothing sticks to perlite that I know of, but you could also remove the plants, rinse the perlite or replace, and put them back in the pots.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Hey man it’s a learning process lol. My last few went out in old ps3 games.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I legitimately wanna kick you in the taint.


I think you mean gooch...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Got any lights 4sale @Smokexbreak


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> My point being, nothing sticks to perlite that I know of, but you could also remove the plants, rinse the perlite or replace, and put them back in the pots.


That sounds sketchy as fuck. Lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Do you want your game back?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I think you mean gooch...


Po tay toe...... puh tah toe


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That sounds sketchy as fuck. Lol


Why lol?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Dude I have thousands of video games literally lol you’re good 


3rd Monkey said:


> Do you want your game back?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Why lol?


Idk.... lol man they are 50 day flowering times in just going to reset my reservoir and flip. Fuck it two tears in a bucket style.

I’m over it just for this shit to Be done.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Dude I have thousands of video games literally lol you’re good


The kids have been playing it lol. They said thank you.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I just did some ganja meditation...and wanted to show you something...
> 
> Jack Herer
> View attachment 4336153
> ...


Man my dad gave me some “street weed” today and I swear there’s nugs trimmed like those teeny ones. All due respect but damn man who wants to mess with that for the 50c worth of nug.. know what I mean?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Idk.... lol man they are 50 day flowering times in just going to reset my reservoir and flip. Fuck it two tears in a bucket style.
> 
> I’m over it just for this shit to Be done.


Your call. They're just roots lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Got one in the box, haven’t had a chance to test it yet, can’t use this grow’s material to test since dry weights matter and will be close for both sets of lights....
> 
> Next grow:


Thunderstorms right now. Can't watch it at the moment... sent a fucking man to the moon though.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Your call. They're just roots lol.


Ya! Fuckem! Lmao. Fuck it I’m flipping it.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I keep saying I wanna grow a lb plant but then I see this and think of all the trimming and question it.


I wasted 6 hrs on her sister yesterday, maybe 100g more....

But the others this run are worth it (prob 3/4 of lb each).


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

@Or_Gro you strip before flipping right? Or after stretch?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I wasted 6 hrs on her sister yesterday, maybe 100g more....
> 
> But the others this run are worth it (prob 3/4 of lb each).


Man that’s crazy.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I wasted 6 hrs on her sister yesterday, maybe 100g more....
> 
> But the others this run are worth it (prob 3/4 of lb each).


Could I see your “probably 3/4lb each’s”

Please?

Curious.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Po tay toe...... puh tah toe


Hoe vs bro


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Man my dad gave me some “street weed” today and I swear there’s nugs trimmed like those teeny ones. All due respect but damn man who wants to mess with that for the 50c worth of nug.. know what I mean?


Ya think?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Thunderstorms right now. Can't watch it at the moment... sent a fucking man to the moon though.


Happened to me yesterday...first thunderstorm this year, might be the last....we get 6 mos of rain, but only 1 or two tstorms.

Now, electricity, i live in a third world county...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Hoe vs bro


 Exactly. Lmfao.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Po tay toe...... puh tah toe


Umm no. Puh tay tuh lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Umm no. Puh tay tuh lol.


French Fry, tater tot, waffle fry. 

DEFOLIATION.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Happened to me yesterday...girst thunderstorm this year, might be the last....we get 6 mos of rain, but only 1 or two tstorms.
> 
> Now, electricity, i live in a third world county...


We get 6 months of winter lol.

Likewise. That's why I've been so skeptical to run hydro.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> French Fry, tater tot, waffle fry.
> 
> DEFOLIATION.


This is 'Merica! We have freedom fries dammit!

Lol, that only works on GC.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @Or_Gro you strip before flipping right? Or after stretch?


I currently strip 3 times: before 12:12, about 3 weeks later, and a week to 10 days after that...take the basal fan leaf from each active node (active node is my term for node where a shoot with its own fan leaves is growing; i take fan leaf at its base).


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I currently strip 3 times: before 12:12, about 3 weeks later, and a week to 10 days after...take the basal fan leaf from each active node (active node is my term for node where a shoot with its own fan leaves is growing; i take fan leaf at its base).


Word screen shotting this shit.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Could I see your “probably 3/4lb each’s”
> 
> Please?
> 
> Curious.


6x96


8x288


Black Plastic is 45” x 32”

Front Right Plant


Back Right Plant


Will take pics of jack herer buds tomorrow, trainwrecks (back left plants; i think these are the biggest) just started flush.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> 6x96
> View attachment 4336174
> 
> 8x288
> ...


Damn dude! Looking great as always!!!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Umm no. Puh tay tuh lol.


Tater


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> We get 6 months of winter lol.
> 
> Likewise. That's why I've been so skeptical to run hydro.


You sure don’t want digital timers, and you learn fast which equip doesn’t self-start when electric comes back on...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Damn dude! Looking great as always!!!


Thanks man!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You sure don’t want digital timers, and you learn fast which equip doesn’t self-start when electric comes back on...


I have mechanical timers. The only equipment I worry about is the HPS when it does the stupid ass out for 10 min shit, then back on. Fucks with the ballast I guess because then it'll randomly flicker and go out. Needs at least 30 mins of dwell time.

Beyond that, no other equipment to worry about not coming on. The bubble cloner has been pumping out clones... So far so good.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

Sooooooo I got my reservoir run off down to 6.1 @3rd Monkey..... didn’t put silica in the nutes and bam. It dropped. Lol.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Sooooooo I got my reservoir run off down to 6.1 @3rd Monkey..... didn’t put silica in the nutes and bam. It dropped. Lol.


What were you putting in that had the silica?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Sooooooo I got my reservoir run off down to 6.1 @3rd Monkey..... didn’t put silica in the nutes and bam. It dropped. Lol.


Now to see if it clears up the other issue.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> What were you putting in that had the silica?


Silica blast


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Now to see if it clears up the other issue.


Fingers crossed I went to my ole faithful Remo nutrients too. I know that shits ratios are spot on didn’t run into any issues with it ever before. Sooooooo yeah. lol and it’s PH perfect so I just PH my water add my nutes and let it rip.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Silica blast


Chalk it up to learning. 

I ordered just a liter of the Rhino Skin. Everywhere I looked to learn about using it, everyone is saying a little goes a long way but they love how it gives the branches rigidity in flower and allows the plant to have the strength to hold up the larger buds it helps to produce.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Chalk it up to learning.
> 
> I ordered just a liter of the Rhino Skin. Everywhere I looked to learn about using it, everyone is saying a little goes a long way but they love how it gives the branches rigidity in flower and allows the plant to have the strength to hold up the larger buds it helps to produce.


That’s why I loved silica blast my stem and stalk got huge compared to when I didn’t use it. Shit was night and day. The basework done for my flowers this run so it’s good with me I cut it 2nd week of flower anyway so it’s about that time.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Silica blast


That has Na in it too. Good thing you're not running coco lol


StickyBudHound said:


> Chalk it up to learning.
> 
> I ordered just a liter of the Rhino Skin. Everywhere I looked to learn about using it, everyone is saying a little goes a long way but they love how it gives the branches rigidity in flower and allows the plant to have the strength to hold up the larger buds it helps to produce.


I have the Dutch Master. 2ml per gallon. Takes a while to use up lol.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That has Na in it too. Good thing you're not running coco lol
> 
> 
> I have the Dutch Master. 2ml per gallon. Takes a while to use up lol.


That's good because damn that shit is expensive! Lol, I'm excited to see how it changes my grow though.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That has Na in it too. Good thing you're not running coco lol
> 
> 
> I have the Dutch Master. 2ml per gallon. Takes a while to use up lol.


I didn’t use it in my coco grow... glad I didn’t.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 19, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> That's good because damn that shit is expensive! Lol, I'm excited to see how it changes my grow though.


You've never used silica? Never would have guessed that lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 19, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> That's good because damn that shit is expensive! Lol, I'm excited to see how it changes my grow though.


Well I guess anything miracle grow and Monsanto touch turns to shit.... go figure


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I have mechanical timers. The only equipment I worry about is the HPS when it does the stupid ass out for 10 min shit, then back on. Fucks with the ballast I guess because then it'll randomly flicker and go out. Needs at least 30 mins of dwell time.
> 
> Beyond that, no other equipment to worry about not coming on. The bubble cloner has been pumping out clones... So far so good.


My fans don’t come back on...heater....timers come back on but time is wrong...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 19, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> That's good because damn that shit is expensive! Lol, I'm excited to see how it changes my grow though.


Startin as soon as you get it?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 19, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Startin as soon as you get it?


Actually yes but only for a few feedings through week 6.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You've never used silica? Never would have guessed that lol.


Lol, I have been but didn't realize what it's been doing for me. I've added diatomaceous earth, about a half cup per gallon of soil at the start of the grow. It's probably only just now starting to be used by microbes in the soil. My branches are definitely getting thick and strong.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 20, 2019)

Ordered rhino skin ‘ more hydrotron. Will be here tomorrow. Hopefully these ppl get back to me so I can get tropic thunder for my last bucket .


----------



## JonathanT (May 20, 2019)

Check out the pricing mistake.


----------



## JonathanT (May 20, 2019)

Boy those lights look special. Lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 20, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Check out the pricing mistake.
> View attachment 4336370


Buy 50 lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 20, 2019)

So I had an incident Friday. I threw my bowl at a car, it didn't make it.

My wife got me a new one same day. Put umpteen bowls through it already... I like it a lot. Super easy to clean and hits real hard.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 20, 2019)

Morning fellas, read through all your posts and decided I needed to join in on the silica fun. Ordered me some rhino skin  my stems are already the size of my middle finger at 7 days in flower right now. Cant imagine what some future plants could do with that stuff being fed to them all through veg! Thanks for info guys


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> So I had an incident Friday. I threw my bowl at a car, it didn't make it.
> 
> My wife got me a new one same day. Put umpteen bowls through it already... I like it a lot. Super easy to clean and hits real hard.
> 
> ...


I don't think I've seen one like that before. 

So, what caused the incident? I'd have to be pretty frickin pissed to throw my piece at some car.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 20, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I don't think I've seen one like that before.
> 
> So, what caused the incident? I'd have to be pretty frickin pissed to throw my piece at some car.


It's magnetic. Pull the lid off, comes right apart. No scoobie snacks without a screen. Hits super hard and rolls really easy.

It was only a little L pipe, cheapy.

There's some kids, 17 or 18, that trap just outside of my property. They asked permission, so I agreed, seeing as its less predators I have to deal with.

Anyhow, they were back there fucking around with their traps and a crew from the hunting club (fucking hate these guys) was driving by, stopped to call some turkeys and then popped a load off into the woods... right in line with where the kids were. I was under the apple tree on a smoke break when this ordeal happened, so I started yelling down the road. 

They took off and had to come my way, never slowed down, sped up actually... my anger got the best of me and my bowl was in my hand. Bowl against a fender... didn't stand much chance. 

It's like I just relived that whole thing again. Now I'm amped up and want to go kick down some doors lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I don't think I've seen one like that before.
> 
> So, what caused the incident? I'd have to be pretty frickin pissed to throw my piece at some car.


Sounds like someone’s wife felt guilty...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's magnetic. Pull the lid off, comes right apart. No scoobie snacks without a screen. Hits super hard and rolls really easy.
> 
> It was only a little L pipe, cheapy.
> 
> ...


Wow dude, you have every right to be pissed off about that! Gun club assholes should know better.

Say it with me now...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's magnetic. Pull the lid off, comes right apart. No scoobie snacks without a screen. Hits super hard and rolls really easy.
> 
> It was only a little L pipe, cheapy.
> 
> ...


Don’t blame ya man!!! Get that pipe glowing...


----------



## JonathanT (May 20, 2019)

I got a silicone pipe because my hands are stupid and like to randomly throw things. Nerves went south on me.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 20, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> I got a silicone pipe because my hands are stupid and like to randomly throw things. Nerves went south on me.


Didn't even know there was such a thing as a silicone pipe.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 20, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Wow dude, you have every right to be pissed off about that! Gun club assholes should know better.
> 
> Say it with me now...
> 
> View attachment 4336410


Lol.

At that point, I was smoked and about as chill as I could get. Had I not smoked... well it may have gone a different way lol.

I was definitely goosblahblahed.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Man my dad gave me some “street weed” today and I swear there’s nugs trimmed like those teeny ones. All due respect but damn man who wants to mess with that for the 50c worth of nug.. know what I mean?


Well i have three reasons:

First:
 
96 left, 288 right, plastic is 45”x32”

Second, it’s part of a light smackdown where the relative results matter.

Third, this is probably the most potent smoke that you’ve ever seen, pretty, too.

But, yes, i’m pissed about this pheno in several ways....


----------



## JonathanT (May 20, 2019)

I despise people anymore. Really want to be out in the country with zero neighbors.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Don’t blame ya man!!! Get that pipe glowing...


Another nice thing about it... doesn't get hot lol. 

If you smoke "spoons", as Moab calls them, you'll love this one. 

FYI, I didn't know what a "spoon" was so I looked up the slang. Filthy fucking word.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Another nice thing about it... doesn't get hot lol.
> 
> If you smoke "spoons", as Moab calls them, you'll love this one.
> 
> FYI, I didn't know what a "spoon" was so I looked up the slang. Filthy fucking word.


As dirty as a blumkin ?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Well i have three reasons:
> 
> First:
> View attachment 4336415
> ...


You ended up with a better bud yield off the 96s? I think thats what I am seeing. Whats wrong with the pheno?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 20, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> I despise people anymore. Really want to be out in the country with zero neighbors.


I am in the country with no neighbors lol. All the land around me belongs to wealthy fuckfaces from out of town or out of state, mostly halfassed hunters. You have the local hunting club that thinks it's just ok to go wherever and do whatever like they own it. 

Dickheads... they're a nationwide nuisance.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 20, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> As dirty as a blumkin ?


Close race... but spoon wins in my opinion lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Another nice thing about it... doesn't get hot lol.
> 
> If you smoke "spoons", as Moab calls them, you'll love this one.
> 
> FYI, I didn't know what a "spoon" was so I looked up the slang. Filthy fucking word.


This is my fave def:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Spooning&amp=true


----------



## JonathanT (May 20, 2019)

My mother rents a house on duck club land. Morons everywhere.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> This is my fave def:
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Spooning&amp=true


Not spooning... just spoon lol.


----------



## JonathanT (May 20, 2019)

Silicone pipes are great for travel. Metal bowl in a silicone body.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 20, 2019)

i hate spoon bowls.

Been hating my bong too. Just been smoking jays lately

Edit there’s them tiny nugs I was talking about last night. More of a man to trim that than I am....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 20, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> My mother rents a house on duck club land. Morons everywhere.


I don't mind hunters. I used to hunt. I don't have time to hunt anymore, so I just kill, but I enjoy it. Some assholes just take it to another level.


----------



## JonathanT (May 20, 2019)

I like the little nugs. Less stem, sometimes taste better than big nugs.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> You ended up with a better bud yield off the 96s? I think thats what I am seeing. Whats wrong with the pheno?


Yep, slightly..but the main thing i’m seeing is bigger, fewer buds for about similar weights.

Can’t go wrong with either light....

This pheno, the flower clusters (you’re looking at the buds, groups of flower clusters) are sooooo small, the leaf to calyz ratio is astronomical, took 6 hours to trim left, 7.5 hrs to trim right.

Here are the same size green crack plants harvested a few days earlier. 4 hours each:


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> I like the little nugs. Less stem, sometimes taste better than big nugs.


You’d like these...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 20, 2019)

Anyone have a light or two. Qb96 and driver? Give a couple hundred bucks


----------



## JonathanT (May 20, 2019)

Those are some very nice flowers


----------



## iceman2494 (May 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Close race... but spoon wins in my opinion lol.


I can’t find it lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't mind hunters. I used to hunt. I don't have time to hunt anymore, so I just kill, but I enjoy it. Some assholes just take it to another level.


Pheasant, quail, ducks, and deer, used to hunt....no time anymore...plus i’ve soured on killing things...fuckin animals are better than people, especially since 2016....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Yep, slightly..but the main thing i’m seeing is bigger, fewer buds for about similar weights.
> 
> Can’t go wrong with either light....
> 
> ...


I'm curious to see how these little not so little lights are going to do. Have them in 4K and I'm going to add a 287W red/pink/full spectrum led into the mix. Want to get a grow with these QBs in before I splurge on a load of them.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Yep, slightly..but the main thing i’m seeing is bigger, fewer buds for about similar weights.
> 
> Can’t go wrong with either light....
> 
> ...


I got some green crack going in my veg tent.
.. good lord man that looks yummy. Very very interesting. Which light setup do you prefer more after seeing the results?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone have a light or two. Qb96 and driver? Give a couple hundred bucks


You can buy a 96 and a 240h driver for about $175....unless prices have changed dramatically.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Those are some very nice flowers


Thanks man!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 20, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I can’t find it lol.


Yea, it's gone. There was a bunch of dirty things. @bigggsteve89 will remember lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Pheasant, quail, ducks, and deer, used to hunt....no time anymore...plus i’ve soured on killing things...fuckin animals are better than people, especially since 2016....


Yea, I don't care much for killing anymore either, I meant hunting. Livestock killing is the worst. You feel like such a fucking asshole.

I like being able to stalk, track, and bag what other "serious" hunters can't. The killing... it's a necessary evil. We don't grocery store lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm curious to see how these little not so little lights are going to do. Have them in 4K and I'm going to add a 287W red/pink/full spectrum led into the mix. Want to get a grow with these QBs in before I splurge on a load of them.


4k good for veg, 3k better for flower. To really get a good feel for what they can do:

Run them at 800-1000ppfd over entire canopy,
Add a qb18 or 35,
Rotate plants 90 degrees daily,
Don’t harvest untill the buds are hard as rock,


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I got some green crack going in my veg tent.
> .. good lord man that looks yummy. Very very interesting. Which light setup do you prefer more after seeing the results?


96s, but they use more electricity....runnin 6 in a 4x4 ~1000w; for similar spectrum running 8 288s w 4 qb35s and far red for about 800w.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, I don't care much for killing anymore either, I meant hunting. Livestock killing is the worst. You feel like such a fucking asshole.
> 
> I like being able to stalk, track, and bag what other "serious" hunters can't. The killing... it's a necessary evil. We don't grocery store lol.


I totally understand, when it comes to food on the table...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> 4k good for veg, 3k better for flower. To really get a good feel for what they can do:
> 
> Run them at 800-1000ppfd over entire canopy,
> Add a qb18 or 35,
> ...


I'm familiar with spectrum, just not this new intensity. Still wild to me how such a little light can do what it does lol.

I'll run the calculations, see where that puts me height wise. I can run a chart on what ppfd is at what height, right? These don't change dramatically over time, do they?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm familiar with spectrum, just not this new intensity. Still wild to me how such a little light can do what it does lol.
> 
> I'll run the calculations, see where that puts me height wise. I can run a chart on what ppfd is at what height, right? These don't change dramatically over time, do they?


I mapped bith 288s and 96s just like you’re thinking, it’s how the light cos do it:


6” grid in 4x4.

Measure at 12”, 18”, 24” most people like 12-18”, i prefer 24” (but you need more power for same intensity)....


300-600 ppfd in veg, 800-1000 in flower


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

You guys spend a lot of energy on nutes, they are bottom of my list.

I think lights are way, way, way more important. Imo, get good enuff nutes and focus on your lights.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, it's gone. There was a bunch of dirty things. @bigggsteve89 will remember lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I mapped bith 288s and 96s just like you’re thinking, it’s how the light cos do it:
> 
> View attachment 4336432
> 6” grid in 4x4.
> ...


That's a beautiful setup. Damn.

Caught a break due to weather, so I'm building a grow room. I'll check them in the new room since that's where they'll be and I can see just how large an area they can do.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

Last of the four strains, Trainwreck, likely chopping them this weekend...

6x96
 

8x288


----------



## JonathanT (May 20, 2019)

Man you guys all have some very nice setups. Can only imagine what could be done with all those watts.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's a beautiful setup. Damn.
> 
> Caught a break due to weather, so I'm building a grow room. I'll check them in the new room since that's where they'll be and I can see just how large an area they can do.


Thanks man!

Those are brand spankin new lights, i just mapped, hps killers made by my Aussie bud @Prawn Connery .... kiiiiiiiiickass!

Gonna do my next smackdown with em... 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-monumentally-epic-knockdown-dragout-take-no-prisoners-slapdown-aussie-high-light-vs-hlg-288.988144/page-7


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 20, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> I despise people anymore. Really want to be out in the country with zero neighbors.


Me too! I used to try to be patient with every dumbass out there. I just can't do it anymore. I could say it's me, not them but just because I'm not a social butterfly doesn't mean a majority of people aren't just a bag of dicks. 

I'd love to move more into the country side with my nearest neighbor a mile away...  It's in the plan... eventually.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Me too! I used to try to be patient with every dumbass out there. I just can't do it anymore. I could say it's me, not them but just because I'm not a social butterfly doesn't mean a majority of people aren't just a bag of dicks.
> 
> I'd love to move more into the country side with my nearest neighbor a mile away...  It's in the plan... eventually.


Make your dream come true!


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Pheasant, quail, ducks, and deer, used to hunt....no time anymore...plus i’ve soured on killing things...fuckin animals are better than people, especially since 2016....


Animals ARE better than people IMO. Lol


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Make your dream come true!


Wife is a real estate broker. She'll find exactly what we want when the time comes. It'll be another 10 years before we're ready.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Last of the four strains, Trainwreck, likely chopping them this weekend...
> 
> 6x96
> View attachment 4336444 View attachment 4336445
> ...


GREAT SCOTTS MARTY! That’s what main lining can do !?!?


----------



## Steakbomb (May 20, 2019)

Manifolding can also do this...
  
Waiting for it all to dry now... the hardest part.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> GREAT SCOTTS MARTY! That’s what main lining can do !?!?


Yeah, mainlining/manifoldingbis better than silica for creating bigass plumbing/structure....

It’s not your grandpappy nugs’ pretty, low-yielding tek anymore....

when dialed in, light plus manifold can => 1+lb per 4 sq ft.....


----------



## iceman2494 (May 20, 2019)

GMO zittlez and tropic thunder . Why not .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 20, 2019)

Think the skittles are reg man check to be sure


----------



## iceman2494 (May 20, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Think the skittles are reg man check to be sure


They are . All the freebies they have are regs .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 20, 2019)

Yes we do have ethos freebies. These are the varieties we have available right now:
Millions of Peaches, gmo Zkittlez, sunburst, peach crescendo, lemon Glue . 

Had to go with gmo zittlez . Have yet to grow a zittle strain . Should be here in 3 days .


----------



## JonathanT (May 20, 2019)

Candy dawg auto is very bushy. Slightly burnt tips.
 
Whitewood Genetics Sky Kush slightly defoiled.
 
Yoga Cookies looking good.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 20, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Candy dawg auto is very bushy. Slightly burnt tips.
> View attachment 4336544
> Whitewood Genetics Sky Kush slightly defoiled.
> View attachment 4336547
> ...


Nice looking plants JT!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

3M (kinda like that, sticky dawg) i thought of you when this popped up on my newsfeed...

https://www.newyorker.com/news/dispatch/how-legalization-changed-humboldt-county-weed/amp


----------



## JonathanT (May 20, 2019)

Sky kush is a little hungry i think. Thank you


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> 3M (kinda like that, sticky dawg) i thought of you when this popped up on my newsfeed...
> 
> https://www.newyorker.com/news/dispatch/how-legalization-changed-humboldt-county-weed/amp


You got that right! It's not that I'm against government... I'm just against overbearing, blackmailing, extortion ridden, poison producing, greedy, murderous fucking pirates of a government. Which is what we have now... Modern Rome and it's coming. 

That article should be posted everywhere as a poster child of what happens when a government involves itself in affairs other than its own. Innocent people get fucked, corporations and government scratch each other's backs, and the rest of us have to clean up a fucking mess.

... Went off on a bit of a tangent lol. Whew.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You got that right! It's not that I'm against government... I'm just against overbearing, blackmailing, extortion ridden, poison producing, greedy, murderous fucking pirates of a government. Which is what we have now... Modern Rome and it's coming.
> 
> That article should be posted everywhere as a poster child of what happens when a government involves itself in affairs other than its own. Innocent people get fucked, corporations and government scratch each other's backs, and the rest of us have to clean up a fucking mess.
> 
> ... Went off on a bit of a tangent lol. Whew.


So , what do you really think?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> 3M (kinda like that, sticky dawg) i thought of you when this popped up on my newsfeed...
> 
> https://www.newyorker.com/news/dispatch/how-legalization-changed-humboldt-county-weed/amp


I might as well just copy and paste what 3M said.... Damn government fuckin things up as usual. Can't get through the story without wishing I had a bowl to smoke to chill out. This stuff is so damn irritating.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I might as well just copy and paste what 3M said.... Damn government fuckin things up as usual. Can't get through the story without wishing I had a bowl to smoke to chill out. This stuff is so damn irritating.


Same all over... believe me, but can’t risk my licenses talking bout it...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Same all over... believe me, but can’t risk my licenses talking bout it...


My son's gf has grandparents and aunts/uncles/cousins who have lived and grown up there in the Humboldt hills. He and she went up last year to help with a harvest. Going again this year. He speaks very highly of their land and operation.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> So , what do you really think?


You're right. I forgot tyrannical lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 20, 2019)

Bh started some kind of def I started to see yesterday . Added 1 ml of cal magic and 1 ml of silica blast( will res change when I get rhino skin tomorrow). Doesn’t appear to have spread from what I saw yesterday.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 20, 2019)

sh still funky color . Idk wtf is up but it just keeps chugging along so fuck em .


----------



## schmebulock (May 20, 2019)

i was so fucking stoned last night (i finished that cola LOL) that i decided to LST ... and ended up breaking both ancillary stems off of my CDLC...

so now i'm lost... @Or_Gro , @3rd Monkey @Smokexbreak - is it worth still trying to finish the girl out or just cull her now? I have about 5 colas that have grown from the bottom stems but that would probably be it... 

that was supposed to be my wife's plant too... fucked up on this one gents. She's miffed at me about it understandably..


----------



## iceman2494 (May 20, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i was so fucking stoned last night (i finished that cola LOL) that i decided to LST ... and ended up breaking both ancillary stems off of my CDLC...
> 
> so now i'm lost... @Or_Gro , @3rd Monkey @Smokexbreak - is it worth still trying to finish the girl out or just cull her now? I have about 5 colas that have grown from the bottom stems but that would probably be it...
> 
> that was supposed to be my wife's plant too... fucked up on this one gents. She's miffed at me about it understandably..


Blame the shit season 8 of got ! Fuck that show . Waste of 9 years


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 20, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i was so fucking stoned last night (i finished that cola LOL) that i decided to LST ... and ended up breaking both ancillary stems off of my CDLC...
> 
> so now i'm lost... @Or_Gro , @3rd Monkey @Smokexbreak - is it worth still trying to finish the girl out or just cull her now? I have about 5 colas that have grown from the bottom stems but that would probably be it...
> 
> that was supposed to be my wife's plant too... fucked up on this one gents. She's miffed at me about it understandably..


Got a pic?


----------



## schmebulock (May 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Got a pic?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 20, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> View attachment 4336682 View attachment 4336681


I’ll be stunned if she doesn’t go into flower . Still should come out worth seeing it through .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 20, 2019)

Anyone heard from Clyde? Has he been on the last few days? Strange.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i was so fucking stoned last night (i finished that cola LOL) that i decided to LST ... and ended up breaking both ancillary stems off of my CDLC...
> 
> so now i'm lost... @Or_Gro , @3rd Monkey @Smokexbreak - is it worth still trying to finish the girl out or just cull her now? I have about 5 colas that have grown from the bottom stems but that would probably be it...
> 
> that was supposed to be my wife's plant too... fucked up on this one gents. She's miffed at me about it understandably..


When you guyshave a problem, you know what you gotta do, right?

Pics?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 20, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone heard from Clyde? Has he been on the last few days? Strange.


On gc or afn?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 20, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> View attachment 4336682 View attachment 4336681


If you don't have to flower right away it'll be fine. If you want to flower now, you'll still get bud. What you see is what you get. It happens.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 20, 2019)

Anywhere?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> View attachment 4336682 View attachment 4336681


Wtf is wrong with that?

She still wants babies...let her try...may not look like you wanted, but she’ll keep you outta the dog house...tell your wife you decided to go uncle ben’s...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If you don't have to flower right away it'll be fine. If you want to flower now, you'll still get bud. What you see is what you get. It happens.


I believe it’s an auto.... so if it didn’t stunt it he should get some decent colas. Plus for some reason hydro gets a week or two extra of veg for some reason idk why but it does. So he may be fine.


----------



## schmebulock (May 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If you don't have to flower right away it'll be fine. If you want to flower now, you'll still get bud. What you see is what you get. It happens.


yeah it's an auto so its pretty much waste the next 2 months on a zip or start fresh and be more gentle...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 20, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Anywhere?


Nah not a peep on here or GC.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 20, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah it's an auto so its pretty much waste the next 2 months on a zip or start fresh and be more gentle...


You won’t get just a zip on that. You’re in hydro you’ll get more veg time and some good colas I’ve seen some guys do this on AFN and get 2-3 zips....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I believe it’s an auto.... so if it didn’t stunt it he should get some decent colas. Plus for some reason hydro gets a week or two extra of veg for some reason idk why but it does. So he may be fine.


If it’s auto...you’re on your own...from me at least....when you boyz gonna become men?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 20, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You won’t get just a zip on that. You’re in hydro you’ll get more veg time and some good colas I’ve seen some guys do this on AFN and get 2-3 zips....


I’ve fucked up horribly and came out with more than a zip .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 20, 2019)

Yeah autos were novelty for me but it faded quick. Inconsistent as hell.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> If it’s auto...you’re on your own...from me at least....when you boyz gonna become men?


Hahahahahahaha man I grow them as like a secondary grow. They’re kinda fun to grow but wouldn’t count on them to keep up with my habit. They do turn over fast amen get 2-4 zips every 60-70 days not bad. But still I feel you.


----------



## schmebulock (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> If it’s auto...you’re on your own...from me at least....when you boyz gonna become men?


first and only time i've ever purchased autos and it was because a bunch of this gang bought the seeds same time i did lol

i agree wholeheartedly that photoperiods are the way forward, just wanted to use up some of the money i've spent


----------



## schmebulock (May 20, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You won’t get just a zip on that. You’re in hydro you’ll get more veg time and some good colas I’ve seen some guys do this on AFN and get 2-3 zips....


cool alright worth the shot - i'll let her continue her path.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

I be teasin you fellers, i mostly don’t know shite, especially about autos...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> first and only time i've ever purchased autos and it was because a bunch of this gang bought the seeds same time i did lol
> 
> i agree wholeheartedly that photoperiods are the way forward, just wanted to use up some of the money i've spent


Looks like you succeeded...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 20, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I be teasin you fellers, i mostly don’t know shite, especially about autos...


Ain’t missing much except the headache.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 20, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> cool alright worth the shot - i'll let her continue her path.


You know that last episode sucked bro . Been heated all day .


----------



## schmebulock (May 20, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> You know that last episode sucked bro . Been heated all day .


Yeah just too many things were rushed... another season could have been good... I think the fight for winterfell could have been season finale for season 8 and everything after filling season 9... bummer.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 20, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Yeah just too many things were rushed... another season could have been good... I think the fight for winterfell could have been season finale for season 8 and everything after filling season 9... bummer.


Fight for Kings landing was like pulling out of a bitch. No fight at all . Boring.. fight vs the dead had me amped and in tuned . Ending was just a fuck you to us and j snow.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 20, 2019)

Hows everyones night goin? Im just relaxing finally after unpacking got some really good wax kind of stuck on the couch


----------



## iceman2494 (May 20, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Hows everyones night goin? Im just relaxing finally after unpacking got some really good wax kind of stuck on the couch


No heavy lifting for you for the rest of the day .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Hows everyones night goin? Im just relaxing finally after unpacking got some really good wax kind of stuck on the couch


Enjoy!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 20, 2019)

I’m still working damnit storm work. What fuckin storm. Ugh.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 20, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m still working damnit storm work. What fuckin storm. Ugh.


My electricity went off 5 or 6 times in the early am . Probably nothin to do with your side . Hard for my power to go out.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 20, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> My electricity went off 5 or 6 times in the early am . Probably nothin to do with your side . Hard for my power to go out.


Yeah man sky’s clear now but there’s lines down everywhere. 

Fuckin found a outdoor farm earlier. Got some pics. Pretty cool. Throw me up when o get home.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 20, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah man sky’s clear now but there’s lines down everywhere.
> 
> Fuckin found a outdoor farm earlier. Got some pics. Pretty cool. Throw me up when o get home.


You text clyde ?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 20, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> You text clyde ?


Nah man.... want to. But surprised he hasn’t been on in and of itself.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 20, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> sh still funky color . Idk wtf is up but it just keeps chugging along so fuck em .


Magnesium is responsible for the color of the chlorophyll in the leaf. Looks like you either don't have enough or it's being locked out for some reason.

https://www.easy-grow.co.uk/using-magnesium-to-boost-photosynthesis/


----------



## iceman2494 (May 20, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Magnesium is responsible for the color of the chlorophyll in the leaf. Looks like you either don't have enough or it's being locked out for some reason.
> 
> https://www.easy-grow.co.uk/using-magnesium-to-boost-photosynthesis/


Curious . It started like this from the time it popped out of the rw .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 20, 2019)

So if that’s the case. Maybe it’s a cal mag feeder ? Or is something stopping the mag from moving .its not slow growing at all .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 20, 2019)

Got the room framed out, floor painted, and outside sheeted. 

Break time!


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 20, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Curious . It started like this from the time it popped out of the rw .


Yeah, I've seen people with this problem too many times to count, I think @Smokexbreak had a plant with that going on. TBH I'm not sure I've ever seen a conclusion to the problem. But, the science behind chlorophyll and photosynthesis point to magnesium. What locks out magnesium or is a antagonist to it?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 20, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So if that’s the case. Maybe it’s a cal mag feeder ? Or is something stopping the mag from moving .its not slow growing at all .


Are you using a lot of potassium in your mix? It can act antagonistic with calcium, magnesium and nitrogen if there's too much.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 20, 2019)

Being stoned where your one thought leads you to the next then to the next reading all this info. Thought popped up and thought maybe a foiler spray . Only one I have is a optic foliar. See if this helps . If not . Back to thinking .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 20, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Magnesium is responsible for the color of the chlorophyll in the leaf. Looks like you either don't have enough or it's being locked out for some reason.
> 
> https://www.easy-grow.co.uk/using-magnesium-to-boost-photosynthesis/


So here’s my thoughts after I’ve been dealing with this shit. With the QB’s they’ve been known to turn plants into calmag whores. So the need for extra mag at the very least is needed because of what that article talk says about. How mag boosts photosynthesis. It’s more Mag needed vs more calcium needed almost to the point of needing more mag than PK during veg anyway. Which is kinda obvious you need N,ca, mag in higher doses than P,K, I began getting mag deficiency before the K issue began and so I figured it was time to boost the feed to the next stage of my schedule. Which kept my all purpose and calcium at
the same amount in regards to grams to a gallon. Here’s what the veg schedule looks like. 


Early veg.
Magnesium sulfate- .6g
Calcium nitrate- 1.2g
All purpose -1.2g
Silica blast-2.4ml
Hydroguard-2.4ml


Late veg.
Magnesium sulfate-1g
Calcium nitrate-2g
All purpose-2g
Silica blast-2.4ml
Hydroguard-2.4ml

I think I need to boost my mag and drop my all purpose to get the correct ratios during veg. I think my mag deficiency Is coming from the lack of mag and the K issue is coming from the PK being too high. 

It’s either that or the silica running my damn PH through the roof one of the two. Which the silica also having K in it Makes sense as to why it’s locking everything out. 

Tell me if my logic is flawed somewhere here.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 20, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Are you using a lot of potassium in your mix? It can act antagonistic with calcium, magnesium and nitrogen if there's too much.


Used so far 3 ml flora trio each , 1 ml silica blast, 1 ml cal magic


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 20, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Being stoned where your one thought leads you to the next then to the next reading all this info. Thought popped up and thought maybe a foiler spray . Only one I have is a optic foliar. See if this helps . If not . Back to thinking .


Foliage sprays will Work as a temporary fix but once you hit Flower it’s worthless and the real problems below the surface


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 20, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> So here’s my thoughts after I’ve been dealing with this shit. With the QB’s they’ve been known to turn plants into calmag whores. So the need for extra mag at the very least is needed because of what that article talk says about. How mag boosts photosynthesis. It’s more Mag needed vs more calcium needed almost to the point of needing more mag than PK during veg anyway. Which is kinda obvious you need N,ca, mag in higher doses than P,K, I began getting mag deficiency before the K issue began and so I figured it was time to boost the feed to the next stage of my schedule. Which kept my all purpose and calcium at
> the same amount in regards to grams to a gallon. Here’s what the veg schedule looks like.
> 
> 
> ...


Dude! Fuckin bravo! I think your logic is dead on. In fact, I think this teaches just how little of the Si to put into your feed in DWC. In soil, it will be a little different but the warning rings true with what I was finding as "pro tips" in different forums where everyone raved about what it did for their grows but to use very little of it and a little goes a long way.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 20, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Foliage sprays will Work as a temporary fix but once you hit Flower it’s worthless and the real problems below the surface


This is true . Ugh . It’s like the Frankenstein of a plant . Growing fast and strong but the color man!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 20, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Dude! Fuckin bravo! I think your logic is dead on. In fact, I think this teaches just how little of the Si to put into your feed in DWC. In soil, it will be a little different but the warning rings true with what I was finding as "pro tips" in different forums where everyone raved about what it did for their grows but to use very little of it and a little goes a long way.


Your research and articles helped me put this together I really appreciate the posts!

This to me made sense plus where they were saying there’s generally enough calcium being stored but not used the light bulb went off. 

I mean this does make sense based on what we’ve read right?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 20, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Your research and articles helped me put this together I really appreciate the posts!
> 
> This to me made sense plus where they were saying there’s generally enough calcium being stored but not used the light bulb went off.
> 
> I mean this does make sense based on what we’ve read right?


IMO it does. 

This is the stuff that I think mastering is the next game changer after dialing in lights and environment.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 20, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> IMO it does.
> 
> This is the stuff that I think mastering is the next game changer after dialing in lights and environment.


Man I woulda been shit up a creek two years ago lol. Honestly probably woulda been shit up a creek had you not posted those articles. I really appreciate it.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 20, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Man I woulda been shit up a creek two years ago lol. Honestly probably woulda been shit up a creek had you not posted those articles. I really appreciate it.


So your going back master blend ?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 20, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Man I woulda been shit up a creek two years ago lol. Honestly probably woulda been shit up a creek had you not posted those articles. I really appreciate it.


Thanks bro! Im glad to help. It helps me just as much as you, believe it or not. Right now I'm devising my plan for next grow based off of everything I've learned from all previous grows, including this one. This is grow bank gold. I'm kind of a research junkie when I get into stuff. It's my kind of OCD.

Please make sure to tag me when/if you see a result you think is based off our hypothesis for each scenario. Like I said, I really do think your logic is right on this so, I want to see what happens.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 20, 2019)

Here's how I see it, but I'm no expert.

You guys are over simplifying and over complicating it at the same time a bit in my opinion. Not being negative at all, just trying to point you in the right direction.

Look into valence. It will give you the exact understanding of how nutrients are exchanged, how they bind one another, how they bond to mediums, etc.

That's why I always suggest getting individual ppm of each nutrient so you can control exactly what your plant is getting and there's no guessing. Sure it takes time, but it pays off if you have an issue.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 20, 2019)

As far as the QBs, makes perfect sense.

Extra transpiration, extra mag to support it. Good work smoke.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 20, 2019)

So, I shot a quick video of my room just now. Lol, I figured why have a YouTube channel if I'm not going to upload a few videos. These are my plants right now as of flower day 27.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 20, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> So, I shot a quick video of my room just now. Lol, I figured why have a YouTube channel if in not going to upload a few videos. These are my plants right now as of flower day 27.


That sir, is a grow room !


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Here's how I see it, but I'm no expert.
> 
> You guys are over simplifying and over complicating it at the same time a bit in my opinion. Not being negative at all, just trying to point you in the right direction.
> 
> ...


True, yet another level of knowledge about nutrients that deserves thorough study. Actually, I'm glad you pointed it out. The electrical conductivity properties come into play with combinations of nutes. 

I think in a logical sense though, going with a viewpoint from how nutes can be antagonistic or synergistic to each other, Smoke's theory works for this deficiency.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 20, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That sir, is a grow room !


Definitely!!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> As far as the QBs, makes perfect sense.
> 
> Extra transpiration, extra mag to support it. Good work smoke.


Thank you I’m going to look into nutrient valence. I’m just glad stocky was posting articles it all just kinda came Together
Especially after looking at my feeding schedule


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 20, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Thanks bro! Im glad to help. It helps me just as much as you, believe it or not. Right now I'm devising my plan for next grow based off of everything I've learned from all previous grows, including this one. This is grow bank gold. I'm kind of a research junkie when I get into stuff. It's my kind of OCD.
> 
> Please make sure to tag me when/if you see a result you think is based off our hypothesis for each scenario. Like I said, I really do think your logic is right on this so, I want to see what happens.


I will do! Thank you again!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 20, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> So, I shot a quick video of my room just now. Lol, I figured why have a YouTube channel if I'm not going to upload a few videos. These are my plants right now as of flower day 27.


DUDE!!! I cannot wait to get out of a tent and into a room. Smh. This jen awesome


----------



## Or_Gro (May 20, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> So, I shot a quick video of my room just now. Lol, I figured why have a YouTube channel if I'm not going to upload a few videos. These are my plants right now as of flower day 27.


Nice dude...,forgot the vortex... those plants are f’ing gorgeous....keep doing vids!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 20, 2019)

Just got home. Chainsawed in the dark all. Night. W headlamps Have to be back at 6:30 am.

Ph says 6.1 and I’m going to bed. That’s all I know. Talk tomorrow friends rock on


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 20, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So your going back master blend ?


.I'm not sure yet probably not. I’ll finish with remo and I have a coco DTW seedling and my DWC to veg out for a bit. I’m going to use the megacrop on my cocoDTW and the GH floraseries on my DWC. The way this DWC is going though I may be switching entirely to DWC.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 20, 2019)

Here’s the roots from my bubblegum hempys.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

Paging @ClydeWalters


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

Ppm in dwc starting to drop slightly. Guess it’s hungry .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

New room. 10x4. Still need sheeting on the inside, a door, and I have to run my exhaust fan and a few receptacles. 

Already easier to manage the temp and humidity though.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

Going to do a res change today so I can swap out the silica blast for the rhino skin . I’ll do the 3 ml of each and 1 ml of the cal magic . Seeing it hasn’t burnt my plants I’ll keep it where it’s at . Not sure how I can add more mag to the sh res . Any ideas ?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Going to do a res change today so I can swap out the silica blast for the rhino skin . I’ll do the 3 ml of each and 1 ml of the cal magic . Seeing it hasn’t burnt my plants I’ll keep it where it’s at . Not sure how I can add more mag to the sh res . Any ideas ?


Are you getting mg def indications? If not, start small. Of course, I know nothing about dwc so it's just my opinion. 

My Rhino Skin will arrive today.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

It’s the color of that one plant . It doesn’t seemed to be stunted by any means . It’s growing faster than the other one by a large margin.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> It’s the color of that one plant . It doesn’t seemed to be stunted by any means . It’s growing faster than the other one by a large margin.


Lol, oh yeah! Jesus I was a baked last night....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> It’s the color of that one plant . It doesn’t seemed to be stunted by any means . It’s growing faster than the other one by a large margin.


Doesn't look like mag to me. Only time I've seen striations like that is from a root issue. I could be wrong.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, oh yeah! Jesus I was a baked last night....


Lol so was I . My thought process is more clearer when stoned . Tried to think of what I could do to fix it .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

@JonathanT was looking for variegated cannabis. Sell it to him primo lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Doesn't look like mag to me. Only time I've seen striations like that is from a root issue. I could be wrong.


Roots on that sucker are huge . They don’t have a smell of rot . Idk if it was the seed ? It started out that way from the start . Starting with the funky color of the colodons or however you spell it .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> It’s the color of that one plant . It doesn’t seemed to be stunted by any means . It’s growing faster than the other one by a large margin.


I had coloring like that myself. I chocked it up to a disease called "tobacco mosaic virus". It actually cleared up and its now the tallest plant in both my tents. Im not sure if that was the actual issue. It can be caused by seeds being stored in a smoky enviromment to just smoking around the plants. My environment was quite cool at like 72° and low humidity too at that time so that mightve also been the cause.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Roots on that sucker are huge . They don’t have a smell of rot . Idk if it was the seed ? It started out that way from the start . Starting with the funky color of the colodons or however you spell it .


I meant root damage specifically.

Could be genetic. Looks quite healthy, even the striations don't look deficient per se. Maybe it'll grow out of it.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I had coloring like that myself. I chocked it up to a disease called "tobacco mosaic virus". It actually cleared up and its now the tallest plant in both my tents. Im not sure if that was the actual issue. It can be caused by seeds being stored in a smoky enviromment to just smoking around the plants. My environment was quite cool at like 72° and low humidity too at that time so that mightve also been the cause.


TMV doesn't affect cannabis.

Good to know it might grow out of it though.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I meant root damage specifically.
> 
> Could be genetic. Looks quite healthy, even the striations don't look deficient per se. Maybe it'll grow out of it.


Thinking the same . It’ll be a Frankenstein.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 21, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I had coloring like that myself. I chocked it up to a disease called "tobacco mosaic virus". It actually cleared up and its now the tallest plant in both my tents. Im not sure if that was the actual issue. It can be caused by seeds being stored in a smoky enviromment to just smoking around the plants. My environment was quite cool at like 72° and low humidity too at that time so that mightve also been the cause.


 here she was when she was little


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> TMV doesn't affect cannabis.
> 
> Good to know it might grow out of it though.


https://www.growweedeasy.com/tobacco-mosaic-virus-tmv-cannabis

They seem to be affected by tmv


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 21, 2019)

They state its possible it might be tmv, but admit it could be a bunch of different things.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> They state its possible it might be tmv, but admit it could be a bunch of different things.


It's not possible. Been in this conversation many, many times.
If you want the science and testing behind it, @Dr. Who.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's not possible. Been in this conversation many, many times.
> If you want the science and testing behind it, @Dr. Who.


I'll trust ya. I myself have done zero research aside from reading some of that link I sent you, haha. Thanks for clearing that up for me. I wonder what my plants issue was then. Like I said, it cleared up and growth was amazing afterwards.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

I’m 


BigOleNugs19 said:


> View attachment 4337026 here she was when she was little


looks similar to mine


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m
> 
> looks similar to mine


I feel like it got bettee after I warmed up the room and added my humidifier.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I'll trust ya. I myself have done zero research aside from reading some of that link I sent you, haha. Thanks for clearing that up for me. I wonder what my plants issue was then. Like I said, it cleared up and growth was amazing afterwards.


I did a shitload of research on it because I didn't believe it either. Even WMV and RSMV, I was pretty sure they were transmittable, but nay. 

There's so much information out there, half truths and bold faced lies to boot... It's hard not to be confused.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 21, 2019)

Do you have the other mutation mine was having? You see the leaf in the upper part of the pic?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Do you have the other mutation mine was having? You see the leaf in the upper part of the pic?


Not really . Growth comes out kinda funny but nothing I’m concerned about . I mean the thing is growing fast .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Not really . Growth comes out kinda funny but nothing I’m concerned about . I mean the thing is growing fast .


Yeah, you'll be fine. Bet it clears up in a couple nodes. If not, lets hope for some crazy funky weed!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

The tropic thunder should be here by Thursday. I’ll have everything ready to go for it by then .


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's not possible. Been in this conversation many, many times.
> If you want the science and testing behind it, @Dr. Who.


Yeah I wouldnt think it was TMV either. I don't think it grows out of it if a plant gets it.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Yeah I wouldnt think it was TMV either. I don't think it grows out of it if a plant gets it.


No, it would kill it and spread to any other plants.

Fascinating really, how resistant cannabis is to so many things. Most things it is susceptible to are easily prevented or cured upon onset. God's gift lol.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> No, it would kill it and spread to any other plants.
> 
> Fascinating really, how resistant cannabis is to so many things. Most things it is susceptible to are easily prevented or cured upon onset. God's gift lol.


Right. The more I understand about making sure the correct amounts of the correct nutes are available at the correct times, the more sense it makes for them to be able to retain good health and be resistant to all problems. Really no different than people in that sense.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

When I do a res change should I use distilled water or keep the tap water like I did from the start ? Haven’t seen any Ill affects to using tap water .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> When I do a res change should I use distilled water or keep the tap water like I did from the start ? Haven’t seen any Ill affects to using tap water .


You can use either. Your tap is pretty good, just watch your calcium and magnesium with tap. 

Why are you doing a res change?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

I was going to use the rhino skin instead of the silica blast I have in res . Or should I just let it ride and add going forward ?


----------



## schmebulock (May 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You can use either. Your tap is pretty good, just watch your calcium and magnesium with tap.
> 
> Why are you doing a res change?


Is that not normal? Swapping the res out completely? Tonight I was gonna move the nutes up to 600 in the bucket


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Right. The more I understand about making sure the correct amounts of the correct nutes are available at the correct times, the more sense it makes for them to be able to retain good health and be resistant to all problems. Really no different than people in that sense.


Beyond that, you can step it up with microbes/bacteria/fungi. Adds a plethora of protection and supercharges nutrient delivery, and increases drought resistance.

Those microbes/bacteria/fungi do the same thing in a human body.

If only we could sprout new limbs as easy.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I was going to use the rhino skin instead of the silica blast I have in res . Or should I just let it ride and add going forward ?


I was just wondering, but yea smart move to not mix and match.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Is that not normal? Swapping the res out completely? Tonight I was gonna move the nutes up to 600 in the bucket


You can if you want. He's early on yet. Extra water, nutes and time in my opinion. 

I don't swap until it goes tits up.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

If I have 4 3500k qb 132. What should I buy next to achieve higher yield in my 4x4


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I did a shitload of research on it because I didn't believe it either. Even WMV and RSMV, I was pretty sure they were transmittable, but nay.
> 
> There's so much information out there, half truths and bold faced lies to boot... It's hard not to be confused.


The first thing i work on with any indication of probs, is rh%... if your plants are sick or stressed, improper rh only exaggerates it..


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Beyond that, you can step it up with microbes/bacteria/fungi. Adds a plethora of protection and supercharges nutrient delivery, and increases drought resistance.
> 
> Those microbes/bacteria/fungi do the same thing in a human body.
> 
> If only we could sprout new limbs as easy.


I've been focusing on roots last and current grow. 1/3 of my soil is Fox Farm Happy Frog soil conditioner, which has some great stuff in it, including microbes. I also use mycorrhizae in the soil. Last grow, the roots pretty much filled the bag.

A little bit of gene splicing and you'll be growing extra limbs out of your forehead if you want to. Lol


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> If I have 4 3500k qb 132. What should I buy next to achieve higher yield in my 4x4


That's what I've got. Are you running them at 300 watts?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> When I do a res change should I use distilled water or keep the tap water like I did from the start ? Haven’t seen any Ill affects to using tap water .


Don’t fix what ain’t broke..


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> If I have 4 3500k qb 132. What should I buy next to achieve higher yield in my 4x4


Not sure how many times i need to say it..qb18/35....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> The first thing i work on with any indication of probs, is rh%... if your plants are sick or stressed, improper rh only exaggerates it..


Damn right it does.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I've been focusing on roots last and current grow. 1/3 of my soil is Fox Farm Happy Frog soil conditioner, which has some great stuff in it, including microbes. I also use mycorrhizae in the soil. Last grow, the roots pretty much filled the bag.
> 
> A little bit of gene splicing and you'll be growing extra limbs out of your forehead if you want to. Lol


I can't believe you aren't running teas. Super easy to make. Try compost tea... you'll never go back, I promise lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Not sure how many times i need to say it..qb18/35....


Sorry man ok I’ll look for those


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I was just wondering, but yea smart move to not mix and match.


My only thing is if it was doing fine in the tap water should I continue ? It might be helping with the cal and mag to keep it going . Ill keep my nutes all the same measurements till I start seeing a decline in my ppm . If I’m right on this subject .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Paging @ClydeWalters


Heyyyyyy!!

Those roots look thick and full just Like my Sour Crack did!! Excellent job!!

Sorry guys I’ve been so busy doing all this brand new life stuff I’m sorry that I haven’t really been as attentive as you guys have known me to be :/

Got engaged, got a house, got a puppy 

Life is good!!!

Chopping the girls down soon. The WiFi is off at my old house so no pics uploading :/ ill try tho

Gave my GSC to my LOS no till growing buddy, he’s gunna finish her off for me! 

I am absolutely DYING to pop a new seed in DWC


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> My only thing is if it was doing fine in the tap water should I continue ? It might be helping with the cal and mag to keep it going . Ill keep my nutes all the same measurements till I start seeing a decline in my ppm . If I’m right on this subject .


Sounds good to me. 90ppm tap is nothing to be concerned about in my opinion.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Don’t fix what ain’t broke..


True .


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I can't believe you aren't running teas. Super easy to make. Try compost tea... you'll never go back, I promise lol.


It's on the agenda. Lol, hell I just got the room almost right. So much to do! 

Too many projects to do... Compost tea has been something I've wanted to do for a while, and not just for the weed plants.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Sounds good to me. 90ppm tap is nothing to be concerned about in my opinion.


Or gro right . If it’s fine I shouldn’t probably fuck with it . Still would like the rhino skin in vs silica blast .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> It's on the agenda. Lol, hell I just got the room almost right. So much to do!
> 
> Too many projects to do... Compost tea has been something I've wanted to do for a while, and not just for the weed plants.


Lol, I'm not rushing you. I know how projects go. 

It's good for everything lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Or gro right . If it’s fine I shouldn’t probably fuck with it . Still would like the rhino skin in vs silica blast .


Either or, doesn't really matter. Rhino skin still has K in it though.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Or gro right . If it’s fine I shouldn’t probably fuck with it . Still would like the rhino skin in vs silica blast .


Anything below 250ppm is fine, some guys ho up to 400...go with the nutes you want....experiment, contribute to our knowledge base....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Lol, I'm not rushing you. I know how projects go.
> 
> It's good for everything lol.


Tastes good on a cold damp day....with crumpets and pettit-fours...with ice, when you run outta beer in the summer...

Luv me that shit...makes me wanna go bury a cow horn filled with dung...and only swirl my water clockwise...harvest only on full moons...become a trumper...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

just kidding, organic teas are great...i just like making fun of biodynamics and trump...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Tastes good on a cold damp day....with crumpets and pettit-fours...with ice, when you run outta beer in the summer...
> 
> Luv me that shit...makes me wanna go bury a cow horn filled with dung...and only swirl my water clockwise...harvest only on full moons...become a trumper...


Lmao, I believe with female plants the water is supposed to swirl counter clockwise.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

So 4qb 132 ran @70 watt each is enough? 280 watts? Cuz those lights you said I looked up. They don’t add a whole lot of light power but I understand why they’re important. Both sold out unfortunately. 

But as far as overhead light I’m good?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

So 4qb 132 ran @70 watt each is enough? 280 watts? Cuz those lights you said I looked up. They don’t add a whole lot of light power but I understand why they’re important. Both sold out unfortunately. 

But as far as overhead light I’m good?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> So 4qb 132 ran @70 watt each is enough? 280 watts? Cuz those lights you said I looked up. They don’t add a whole lot of light power but I understand why they’re important. Both sold out unfortunately.
> 
> But as far as overhead light I’m good?


If you use this driver, they'll push 300 full watts, if not a little more.

Single Output Switchable Power Supply, 349.2W 36V 9.7A 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0131VAEEG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_mLc5Cb469AAZZ


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Tastes good on a cold damp day....with crumpets and pettit-fours...with ice, when you run outta beer in the summer...
> 
> Luv me that shit...makes me wanna go bury a cow horn filled with dung...and only swirl my water clockwise...harvest only on full moons...become a trumper...


Fuckin A lol. Great over the topper.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Heyyyyyy!!
> 
> Those roots look thick and full just Like my Sour Crack did!! Excellent job!!
> 
> ...


Just glad you’re alive.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> just kidding, organic teas are great...i just like making fun of biodynamics and trump...


I don't follow politics, but they've had rallies for that guy about 2 hrs away. Those fucking people are crazy! Like rabid dogs lol. He must be quite the role model.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> If you use this driver, they'll push 300 full watts, if not a little more.
> 
> Single Output Switchable Power Supply, 349.2W 36V 9.7A
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0131VAEEG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_mLc5Cb469AAZZ


Is it worth the extra 20.25 watts? 

I’ll get it if so. If I can learn how to wire it


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Tastes good on a cold damp day....with crumpets and pettit-fours...with ice, when you run outta beer in the summer...
> 
> Luv me that shit...makes me wanna go bury a cow horn filled with dung...and only swirl my water clockwise...harvest only on full moons...become a trumper...


I was actually good with all this until the last part.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Is it worth the extra 20.25 watts?
> 
> I’ll get it if so. If I can learn how to wire it


You’re in a 4x4 or 16sq foot.

30-35 watts per square foot is 480-560 watts to flower wall to wall. Get another driver and another 4 pack of 132’s....

The far red and deep red can be added in as extra but still you’ll want more QB light first. Your ts 1000 is more of a seedling/veg only light for like 1-2 plants tops.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You’re in a 4x4 or 16sq foot.
> 
> 30-35 watts per square foot is 480-560 watts to flower wall to wall. Get another driver and another 4 pack of 132’s....
> 
> The far red and deep red can be added in as extra but still you’ll want more QB light first. Your ts 1000 is more of a seedling/veg only light for like 1-2 plants tops.


Was gonna say the same except try running them in a strip on a frame .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Was gonna say the same except try running them in a strip on a frame .


That would be perfect it’s how I run my 120’s in my 3’x3’x3’ box. I’ve got 6 120’s 

(4) 3k and (2)4k


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That would be perfect it’s how I run my 120’s in my 3’x3’x3’ box. I’ve got 6 120’s
> 
> (4) 3k and (2)4k


That’s how I have mine . With a 288 in 3k in middle .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s how I have mine . With a 288 in 3k in middle .


That’ll do it! lol those 288’s are popular I got my first set before they came out and then when I started outfitting my second tent The 96’s had just come out I think @Soil2Coco @Or_Gro Tboneshuffle and I were some of the first peeps on GC to grab the 96’s


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You’re in a 4x4 or 16sq foot.
> 
> 30-35 watts per square foot is 480-560 watts to flower wall to wall. Get another driver and another 4 pack of 132’s....
> 
> The far red and deep red can be added in as extra but still you’ll want more QB light first. Your ts 1000 is more of a seedling/veg only light for like 1-2 plants tops.


Ok I’m fine with that just was checking I wasn’t inferior by not having qb96 or whatever


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

I have 3500k 132 now. Get same spectrum or different?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ok I’m fine with that just was checking I wasn’t inferior by not having qb96 or whatever


Nah man any and every QB light produce well and be more efficient than HPS. The technology changes really really fast. As you can see by OR Gros grow comparative the 96’s and 288’s are close and they both still produce well. The 132’s will too you just have to make sure you have enough of them.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Nah man any and every QB light produce well and be more efficient than HPS. The technology changes really really fast. As you can see by OR Gros grow comparative the 96’s and 288’s are close and they both still produce well. The 132’s will too you just have to make sure you have enough of them.


I actually really like your idea. It’d be hard for me to fuck up copying the exact setup I already have over again, so long as it’ll grow just fine. Was really hoping to up my lights by flower time. Like I’m about to order those boards. What spectrum should I get? 3500 is sold out so is 3k. 

Is 4K fine?


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Just glad you’re alive.


Lol, thx brother. I still pop in and read in my downtime while driving all over town getting things for the house. Having a puppy is a blast tho. Full blown German Shepard. 

I wonder if it will bark at my tent


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Lol, thx brother. I still pop in and read in my downtime while driving all over town getting things for the house. Having a puppy is a blast tho. Full blown German Shepard.
> 
> I wonder if it will bark at my tent
> 
> View attachment 4337164


How’s the head shop job goin ?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 21, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Lol, thx brother. I still pop in and read in my downtime while driving all over town getting things for the house. Having a puppy is a blast tho. Full blown German Shepard.
> 
> I wonder if it will bark at my tent
> 
> View attachment 4337164


I wanted a puppy just got my first place and its not a damn apartment! The wife decided to get a damn kitten to add to the 3 other cats we already have! This kitten is what I call a pita!!!!!!! I swear


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> I wanted a puppy just got my first place and its not a damn apartment! The wife decided to get a damn kitten to add to the 3 other cats we already have! This kitten is what I call a pita!!!!!!! I swear


Nooooo big Steve ! It’s ok though . Get a dog to take out the cats .


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Is it worth the extra 20.25 watts?
> 
> I’ll get it if so. If I can learn how to wire it


Maybe... I was just throwing it out there because I didn't think you had a driver you were using yet. This driver doesn't have a potentiometer to increase/decrease output. Its 300 watts on all the time.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

Yeah Clyde how’s work been glad you’re ok


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

Is 4000k spectrum fine? Nah 4K says veg only..... shit


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Nooooo big Steve ! It’s ok though . Get a dog to take out the cats .


I agree ice! When I mentioned a dog she said something along the lines of a chihuahua... told her get the damn kitten and be done! My 6’5 size 14 shoe would demolish that dog on a daily basis... no thanks


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I actually really like your idea. It’d be hard for me to fuck up copying the exact setup I already have over again, so long as it’ll grow just fine. Was really hoping to up my lights by flower time. Like I’m about to order those boards. What spectrum should I get? 3500 is sold out so is 3k.
> 
> Is 4K fine?


What spectrum is the other one?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Lol, thx brother. I still pop in and read in my downtime while driving all over town getting things for the house. Having a puppy is a blast tho. Full blown German Shepard.
> 
> I wonder if it will bark at my tent
> 
> View attachment 4337164


Glad life’s moving forward broski! Can’t wait for you to get up and running again!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Is 4000k spectrum fine? Nah 4K says veg only..... shit


If you’re using 3 k on the other ones it’d give you a nice spectrum mixture. If not get a 288 or two. Or in a perfect work two 96’sn


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> If you’re using 3 k on the other ones it’d give you a nice spectrum mixture. If not get a 288 or two. Or in a perfect work two 96’sn


My 132s are 3500k. So equal 4K would give me a 3750 spectrum?

I can get two qb 96. Wonder how much the cheapest driver for them are.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

What driver would go with this? Does rspec means it has some reds?? Hlg site doesn’t say a lot on this

https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/quantum-boards/products/qb288-v2-rspec-slate-2-single-combo

Edit those sabers look really nice. And have the reds. May get two of them.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> My 132s are 3500k. So equal 4K would give me a 3750 spectrum?
> 
> I can get two qb 96. Wonder how much the cheapest driver for them are.


Nope, it doesn't work like that. The 3500k will continue putting out 3500k and you'll just have 4000k being pumped out too. With the additional 4000k you'll probably get very low amounts of stretch. My QB132 quads at 3500k only allowed about a foot of stretch.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Nope, it doesn't work like that. The 3500k will continue putting out 3500k and you'll just have 4000k being pumped out too. With the additional 4000k you'll probably get very low amounts of stretch. My QB132 quads at 3500k only allowed about a foot of stretch.


So basically, don’t get 4000k? Gotcha


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> My 132s are 3500k. So equal 4K would give me a 3750 spectrum?
> 
> I can get two qb 96. Wonder how much the cheapest driver for them are.


 Sorry been working.... uhm you can get a driver for like $80-$90 on amazon.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> What driver would go with this? Does rspec means it has some reds?? Hlg site doesn’t say a lot on this
> 
> https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/quantum-boards/products/qb288-v2-rspec-slate-2-single-combo
> 
> Edit those sabers look really nice. And have the reds. May get two of them.


The sabers would be an excellent pick up. I’ve been debating grabbing one or two of them. But I’ve got pretty good coverage with (4) 96’s. So at this point I’ll probably just add some 35’s and the other two 96’s at some point and call it good.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> So basically, don’t get 4000k? Gotcha


Well... that's not what I meant. I guess it depends on what you want your grow to do. I personally have a height limitation so for my plants to have less stretch would be a good thing. Plus, less stretch could also mean closer together bud nodes, which is what I'm seeing, so the top colas are longer and overall bigger with little to no separation between those nodes.

My QB132 3500k lights have reduced the stretch I was getting before by about 8 inches; from around 20" to about 12" to 15". If I added more of them at 4000k, I think that stretch might be more like 8" to 10".


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

My needs being more lights to fill my 4x4 I need a few hundred more watts and have 4 qb132 at 70w each. 3500k. Just wanna know what’s best bang for my buck


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> The sabers would be an excellent pick up. I’ve been debating grabbing one or two of them. But I’ve got pretty good coverage with (4) 96’s. So at this point I’ll probably just add some 35’s and the other two 96’s at some point and call it good.


Are you running those 96s from one driver? Serial or parallel connectivity?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Are you running those 96s from one driver? Serial or parallel connectivity?


No I’m running (2) 320h-54a two 96’s on each driver with enough room to add a 3rd one on each driver. I’m running them parallel. If I add the other two I can drive them hard but still not be close to maxing them out. I’ll take the spread vs the higher wattage since I can just raise and drop them to get my desired intensity.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> My needs being more lights to fill my 4x4 I need a few hundred more watts and have 4 qb132 at 70w each. 3500k. Just wanna know what’s best bang for my buck


Best bang for you’re buck are probably the 96’s


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Best bang for you’re buck are probably the 96’s


Was thinking of getting 2 96s and replace the 4 132s. Then I don’t know if they’d make much diff and would be pissing money into the wind


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Was thinking of getting 2 96s and replace the 4 132s. Then I don’t know if they’d make much diff and would be pissing money into the wind


You can get More wattage out of the 96’s and the spectrums better but it’ll be small differences in the end product.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You can get More wattage out of the 96’s and the spectrums better but it’ll be small differences in the end product.


Not worth it . I’d end up using the 240h driver that the 132s are on . So wouldn’t be maxed out .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

So I have this rhino skin . Really want to use but that’s just added k .. not sure on dosage either .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Best bang for you’re buck are probably the 96’s


Agreed they have produced some of the largest fattest densest colas I’ve ever grown.

I’ve got a lb of weed on ONE plant that only utilized ONE QB96 engine (the other was over Sams crack the entire time)

I mean it really truly performed for me big time...

The 288 i hear are literally just as good... like minuscule differences. 

288 does have more even coverage though 

The 96 gets better results I think. But both are so good u can’t lose @Moabfighter 

I personally know the 96’s would really blow your mind. Their like tiny compact HPS lights. Incredibly bright from the center. That’s why the 288’s have more even coverage. But the 96 accels in every other department except efficiency and even coverage.

It’s king of every other aspect I think. Could just be high tho

This debate is exactly why or gro is doing his smack down  

I think both lights absolutely kill the game without trying tho


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Agreed they have produced some of the largest fattest densest colas I’ve ever grown.
> 
> I’ve got a lb of weed on ONE plant that only utilized ONE QB96 engine (the other was over Sams crack the entire time)
> 
> ...


They were nearly the same yield with the 96s edging out the 288s but, the 96s had much bigger colas and less of them so the 288s took longer to trim.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

Make sure you put that one pound plant on some scales once it’s dry and show us Clyde.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Make sure you put that one pound plant on some scales once it’s dry and show us Clyde.


I miss the funny button .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

I’ll bring you 250 cash right now Clyde fornyour lights


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’ll bring you 250 cash right now Clyde fornyour lights


For 2 96 is 196 alone . Driver depending another 60 and up .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

@Or_Gro 

Did some testing today. Came up with this box. Easiest way for me to make sure I'm getting all that light. Keeps everything nice and tight.

Inside tape is 24", outside is 32". Outside of 32" spread, lux starts to taper rather quickly.

I really need some white walls lol.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I miss the funny button .


Lmao, me too... That shit was funny!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lmao, me too... That shit was funny!


Gc mods are a bunch of cunts . I’ll gladly give up my funny button for the freedom to do this comparative grow with you guys .


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Agreed they have produced some of the largest fattest densest colas I’ve ever grown.
> 
> I’ve got a lb of weed on ONE plant that only utilized ONE QB96 engine (the other was over Sams crack the entire time)
> 
> ...


So two lights per plant is all you really need with the 96s? 

I LOVE my 132s. I'd like to buy more but it doesn't look like they'll be in stock again and have been replaced with the 144s, which I'm looking at. Was thinking of going with 2 3000k and 2 4000k per light fixture. I can use the same driver as I use with the 132s. I'm perfectly happy with what the 132s are producing.

https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/products/qb144-v2-quantum-boards

The 96s are so frickin small and way more expensive and they require the heatsinks.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> So two lights per plant is all you really need with the 96s?
> 
> I LOVE my 132s. I'd like to buy more but it doesn't look like they'll be in stock again and have been replaced with the 144s, which I'm looking at. Was thinking of going with 2 3000k and 2 4000k per light fixture. I can use the same driver as I use with the 132s. I'm perfectly happy with what the 132s are producing.
> 
> ...


Looked again... not sure why I thought they didn't require the heatsinks...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Looked again... not sure why I thought they didn't require the heatsinks...


I love my 132s . I only have v1 but they can produce in the right environment and users care . Never heard of 144s . What driver are you using ?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> For 2 96 is 196 alone . Driver depending another 60 and up .


Right. Used blah blah. 250 sounds about right for the rig


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I love my 132s . I only have v1 but they can produce in the right environment and users care . Never heard of 144s . What driver are you using ?


This one. Tbone Shuffle in GC turned me onto them. Up to 350 watts so my 4 132s is perfect for them.

Single Output Switchable Power Supply, 349.2W 36V 9.7A 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0131VAEEG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_Wmh5CbP5ZE3BB


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Looked again... not sure why I thought they didn't require the heatsinks...


Some QBs don’t

The 132s don’t. Like a cm of board and the wire that’s it. frame is thicker than the light

Very simple kind of a reason I want to get more.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Some QBs don’t
> 
> The 132s don’t. Like a cm of board and the wire that’s it. frame is thicker than the light
> 
> Very simple kind of a reason I want to get more.


Yep, that's why I liked them. Don't have to worry about heat. 16 of them in my room raises the temp by 6° to 8° maximum. 

Why do you want to get rid of your 132s and go with the 96s?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> So two lights per plant is all you really need with the 96s?
> 
> I LOVE my 132s. I'd like to buy more but it doesn't look like they'll be in stock again and have been replaced with the 144s, which I'm looking at. Was thinking of going with 2 3000k and 2 4000k per light fixture. I can use the same driver as I use with the 132s. I'm perfectly happy with what the 132s are producing.
> 
> ...


Clyde only has one qb96 over his plant and he’s predicting a pound man


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Yep, that's why I liked them. Don't have to worry about heat. 16 of them in my room raises the temp by 6° to 8° maximum.
> 
> Why do you want to get rid of your 132s and go with the 96s?


I don’t. I need more light. Qb 132 in same spectrum I have isn’t available to buy right now


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Clyde only has one qb96 over his plant and he’s predicting a pound man


Whoa! That's incredible...

@ClydeWalters , you talking dry weight?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> This one. Tbone Shuffle in GC turned me onto them. Up to 350 watts so my 4 132s is perfect for them.
> 
> Single Output Switchable Power Supply, 349.2W 36V 9.7A
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0131VAEEG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_Wmh5CbP5ZE3BB


I know that driver . Went MH. I second guessed myself to this day . And I think it’s cheaper than what I paid .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Right. Used blah blah. 250 sounds about right for the rig


You gonna have to get off that porch and learn how to do a diy . Comes in handy especially if you have to break down and re assemble things ..


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

Seems what I’m needing isn’t coming across which I totally understand. 

I have 4 qb132 in a 4x4. I’m going to flower in the next what 45 days?

I need more lights by then. Would mixing up different qb improve things greatly? What about sticking with same qb 132 3500k and buying 4 more? Would that be better for the plants?

I’m asking to my quantum boards lack anything particular that another quantum board has that I need. If so, I will buy that. 

I know or gro said those fat reds are important. So I need to be looking for a QB featuring that, maybe?

Or do I need a different top heavy light, and buy the reds for purely their own thing?

Get what I’m getting at now? I need more lights. What’s the best investment to make to bounce the best off what I already have. 

Different qb? Different spectrum? Same QBs?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> You gonna have to get off that porch and learn how to do a diy . Comes in handy especially if you have to break down and re assemble things ..


I know man I know.... I just suck at shit like this I swear. :/


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I know man I know.... I just suck at shit like this I swear. :/


 You suck because you don’t try . How can you get better if you don’t attempt? It’s like growing .. much like a lot of other things . ..anyways . You got this . Grab the materials and try .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> You suck because you don’t try . How can you get better if you don’t attempt? It’s like growing .. much like a lot of other things . ..anyways . You got this . Grab the materials and try .


True man. Yeah sometimes I swear I just need a little kick in the ass. There’s no way I can buy lights and not get them running. If there’s a will there’s a way


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 21, 2019)

Seems like shits changed

Lame


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I know that driver . Went MH. I second guessed myself to this day . And I think it’s cheaper than what I paid .


Almost 0 heat from this driver running 4 of the 132s.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> True man. Yeah sometimes I swear I just need a little kick in the ass. There’s no way I can buy lights and not get them running. If there’s a will there’s a way


You can dodge a wrench you can dodge a ball ... high af . Your good man you can saw a fuckin limb on a tree you can use a drill and saw some aluminum.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> So 4qb 132 ran @70 watt each is enough? 280 watts? Cuz those lights you said I looked up. They don’t add a whole lot of light power but I understand why they’re important. Both sold out unfortunately.
> 
> But as far as overhead light I’m good?


Remind me 4x4?

Two important characteristics of light:
Intensity & spectrum.

For flowering red is most important. 3 types of red: red, deep red, far red. White leds have mainly red and some deep red.

Qb 18/35 are deep red and far red. They are not as visible to human eyes as other colors, so you don’t see the intensity....put a spectrometer up to them and you will see the intensity spike.

I don’t have time to convince you, look up emerson effect... perhaps read the riu “far red thread”


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

This is what I want. 

HLG has a new qb 288 rspec seed to harvest light with reds in it. 

Just wondering what watts I can push and on what driver so I can purchase. Thanks. 

https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/quantum-boards/products/qb288-v2-with-slate-1-single-combo


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Remind me 4x4?
> 
> Two important characteristics of light:
> Intensity & spectrum.
> ...


Yo man. It’s not “convincing me”

I believe you. 

I need 200 more watts of light. Atleast. Are you saying buy that much watts worth of 18/35?

I’m not at all doubting I need them. But I think those are suplumental lights and not main lights, or am I mistaken?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 21, 2019)

Anyone ever run the fox farms trio? Need some help as to how much to use and when... first time using it


----------



## schmebulock (May 21, 2019)

Makes you feel any better moab none of us are perfect... I just fucked up my DWC plant

And I havent responded to your led questions because I'm curious myself. I'm running 4x qb120s v2


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Anyone ever run the fox farms trio? Need some help as to how much to use and when... first time using it


Don’t use what the bottle says to use unless you wanna send your plants to a quick grave.................

I love fox farms. But shit is strong.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

I don’t know if I come across as stupid or my thoughts sound better in my head than what I put into words?

Possibly. Maybe so. 

I have 4qb 132 in a 4x4 at 3500k. That’s not enough light from what I can gather. I need reds yes. I need more primary light first ya?

HLG has new lights out with reds. I’m not against those if that will give me the reds you’re talking orbgo. I just don’t know what I’m needing to buy to improve my rig guys that’s all I’m asking


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't follow politics, but they've had rallies for that guy about 2 hrs away. Those fucking people are crazy! Like rabid dogs lol. He must be quite the role model.


Don’t get me started, it’ll take a generation for our country to recover from his stupidy, dishonesty, and hatred..


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yo man. It’s not “convincing me”
> 
> I believe you.
> 
> ...


https://www.amazon.com/Quantum-Board-Grow-Bloom-3000K/dp/B07C59J8L2/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?keywords=hlg+100&qid=1558478212&s=gateway&sr=8-2


These are what I have, but in 4K and 2 of them. A little pricey, but no wiring (I know you don't like it), and they seem to have good coverage. Pretty strong for a little 100W fucker.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I was actually good with all this until the last part.


To each his own, man.


----------



## schmebulock (May 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Don’t get me started, it’ll take a generation for our country to recover from his stupidy, dishonesty, and hatred..


I hate his stupid fat fucking face.


----------



## schmebulock (May 21, 2019)

Hows everyone doing on this dull Tuesday evening?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Don’t get me started, it’ll take a generation for our country to recover from his stupidy, dishonesty, and hatred..


Sounds like every politician lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You’re in a 4x4 or 16sq foot.
> 
> 30-35 watts per square foot is 480-560 watts to flower wall to wall. Get another driver and another 4 pack of 132’s....
> 
> The far red and deep red can be added in as extra but still you’ll want more QB light first. Your ts 1000 is more of a seedling/veg only light for like 1-2 plants tops.


Get two 18/35s then...i’m tellin you guys, intensity & spectrum...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ok I’m fine with that just was checking I wasn’t inferior by not having qb96 or whatever


96s are better than 288s, but cost more electricity...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

So, this lux meter is pretty cats ass.

I tested my led... not as badass as I had been treating it lol.

Tested my solar led lights... yea, they're still pretty fucking bright. You could almost grow decently with them.

Tested my dusk to dawn, that's pretty good.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I have 3500k 132 now. Get same spectrum or different?


2.7-3k for flower, 4k for veg


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Nah man any and every QB light produce well and be more efficient than HPS. The technology changes really really fast. As you can see by OR Gros grow comparative the 96’s and 288’s are close and they both still produce well. The 132’s will too you just have to make sure you have enough of them.


Be careful, 96s kick plain 288s ass all over town....my gro uses supplemented 288s...supplemented with guess what?...qb18/35s....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Is 4000k spectrum fine? Nah 4K says veg only..... shit


If you’re lookinat hlg site and they’re out...sign up for notification...i think they use that to decide when to make more..


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> So, this lux meter is pretty cats ass.
> 
> I tested my led... not as badass as I had been treating it lol.
> 
> ...


I’d like to test my lights man. I have some various Chinese blurple around. And that lux meter. How so?

Part of me in my head is thinking I could achieve better results with less light if they were say.... closer? Ie more intense? If the watts don’t matter and what the plant is taking in (the lux? Or PPFD?? Something....)

Know what I mean?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> 96s are better than 288s, but cost more electricity...


That’s a game changer IMO. Was about to buy 96’s......

Need energy efficient as much as possible. That’s my biggest grow gripe is my power bill.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Be careful, 96s kick plain 288s ass all over town....my gro uses supplemented 288s...supplemented with guess what?...qb18/35s....


Good catch I forgot about that! Im definitely adding in the 18/35’s. What’s your thoughts on the Growmau5 pucks?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> That’s a game changer IMO. Was about to buy 96’s......
> 
> Need energy efficient as much as possible. That’s my biggest grow gripe is my power bill.


You still will be way cheaper than the HPS....


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

What’s the difference in slate one and slate two? I’d guess two is newer? Or different driver pairings or whatever. Sorry


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You still will be way cheaper than the HPS....


Really. 

Well I had a 500 a month power bill with HPS so.... if I can keep it under that.... all good. 

I’m wanting the new qb288 w RSPEC man


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> What’s the difference in slate one and slate two? I’d guess two is newer? Or different driver pairings or whatever. Sorry


I’m pretty sure one comes with two boards and the other comes with ones I’m probably wrong though idk much about 288’s


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Really.
> 
> Well I had a 500 a month power bill with HPS so.... if I can keep it under that.... all good.
> 
> I’m wanting the new qb288 w RSPEC man


Doesn’t sounds like a bad idea. I’m pretty sure they’re closer to the 96’s than the 288v1’s.... but again idk much about the 288’s 

You won’t be near $500


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Was thinking of getting 2 96s and replace the 4 132s. Then I don’t know if they’d make much diff and would be pissing money into the wind


Better lights but if bigger than 2x4, you’re pissing


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’d like to test my lights man. I have some various Chinese blurple around. And that lux meter. How so?
> 
> Part of me in my head is thinking I could achieve better results with less light if they were say.... closer? Ie more intense? If the watts don’t matter and what the plant is taking in (the lux? Or PPFD?? Something....)
> 
> Know what I mean?


Set your light at 36" from the top of your soil. Lay your meter on the the soil with that fucking eye jigger pointing up, cap off on 100x.

Get your reading. Multiply your reading by 100. Put it in on the hlg website calculator. That's your ppfd at 36". Check different distances.

Ppfd is just the range you want to keep your plants in so they don't burn or stretch. Think of it as ppm for light... same difference.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Agreed they have produced some of the largest fattest densest colas I’ve ever grown.
> 
> I’ve got a lb of weed on ONE plant that only utilized ONE QB96 engine (the other was over Sams crack the entire time)
> 
> ...


Guys without supplementstion on 288s, 96s kick their ass, hands down...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @Or_Gro
> 
> Did some testing today. Came up with this box. Easiest way for me to make sure I'm getting all that light. Keeps everything nice and tight.
> 
> ...


Nice, but better put your plants on wheels, 3 immovable walls....

If you move them up higher does “edge” move closer to walls?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> So two lights per plant is all you really need with the 96s?
> 
> I LOVE my 132s. I'd like to buy more but it doesn't look like they'll be in stock again and have been replaced with the 144s, which I'm looking at. Was thinking of going with 2 3000k and 2 4000k per light fixture. I can use the same driver as I use with the 132s. I'm perfectly happy with what the 132s are producing.
> 
> ...


Several things...

rumor is v3s are coming soon. I don’t know what will be diff, but v2s may have price drop...

V2r is out, i don't know anything more than they have supplemental reds

V2 is fine but to get what i’m getting, you gotta supplement them....


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Anyone ever run the fox farms trio? Need some help as to how much to use and when... first time using it


I'm running the trio liquids and water solubles. Have been for past 4 grows. What would you like to know?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I love my 132s . I only have v1 but they can produce in the right environment and users care . Never heard of 144s . What driver are you using ?


My understanding is, only real diff v1 vs v2 is 5% efficiency gain.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> My understanding is, only real diff v1 vs v2 is 5% efficiency gain.


Interesting because the v1s are cheap as fuck


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I'm running the trio liquids and water solubles. Have been for past 4 grows. What would you like to know?


I’d like to know how to use big bloom without burning the living hell out of my plants lol

Cha Ching is best nute on market IMO


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

@ClydeWalters id love for you to try these buds before i smoke them all man. Holla when you’re not busy know you’ve had a lot going on


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’d like to know how to use big bloom without burning the living hell out of my plants lol
> 
> Cha Ching is best nute on market IMO


I can definitely help with using them in soil. I agree, that Cha Ching and the other 2 rule the frickin house!


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’d like to know how to use big bloom without burning the living hell out of my plants lol
> 
> Cha Ching is best nute on market IMO


My plants haven't gotten burned or even a toxicity or deficiency for 2 grows.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’d like to know how to use big bloom without burning the living hell out of my plants lol
> 
> Cha Ching is best nute on market IMO


Drop the PPM of your other base nutes to not burn. But fox farms tricky. I like their flowering trio. But remo’s astro Flower has been my favorite PK by far.

Or listen to budhound lol people who’ve figured out FF generally know their shit.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Whoa! That's incredible...
> 
> @ClydeWalters , you talking dry weight?


Makes sense, 4 96’s in a 4x4 can put down 1000ppfd across the canopy... just need to drive them 200-240w a piece (200w or more requires fan blowing on sinks)....basically what i’m doing with 6 (running cool)....


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Makes sense, 4 96’s in a 4x4 can put down 1000ppfd across the canopy... just need to drive them 200-240w a piece (200w or more requires fan blowing on sinks)....basically what i’m doing with 6 (running cool)....


This is why I’m moving to 6 without a doubt.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Seems what I’m needing isn’t coming across which I totally understand.
> 
> I have 4 qb132 in a 4x4. I’m going to flower in the next what 45 days?
> 
> ...


Why don’t you just have a talk with tbone?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Hows everyone doing on this dull Tuesday evening?


I’m just trying to catch up...y’all are so friggin fast until bout 8pm pst...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Sounds like every politician lol.


 He’s no politician...he’s a used car salesman...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Why don’t you just have a talk with tbone?


I don’t know


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’d like to test my lights man. I have some various Chinese blurple around. And that lux meter. How so?
> 
> Part of me in my head is thinking I could achieve better results with less light if they were say.... closer? Ie more intense? If the watts don’t matter and what the plant is taking in (the lux? Or PPFD?? Something....)
> 
> Know what I mean?


Lux doesnt do blurples well, need a par meter


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Good catch I forgot about that! Im definitely adding in the 18/35’s. What’s your thoughts on the Growmau5 pucks?


I think they suck compared to strips...hlg makes 3 diode sttips, resonably priced...2 strip per 288 or equiv


----------



## 61falcon (May 21, 2019)

Could be a bit of useless info, but on the GML show weeks ago when the QB288v2Rspec came out Stephen was saying that if you already have the 288v2’s and you added a hlg18/35 to your fixture it would be better than the Rspec as the Rspec only has deep red. The 18/35 has red, deep red & Far red.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I think they suck compared to strips...hlg makes 3 diode sttips, resonably priced...2 strip per 288 or equiv


I’m looking to add them to my 96’s for Emerson.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

61falcon said:


> Could be a bit of useless info, but on the GML show weeks ago when the QB288v2Rspec came out Stephen was saying that if you already have the 288v2’s and you added a hlg18/35 to your fixture it would be better than the Rspec as the Rspec only has deep red. The 18/35 has red, deep red & Far red.


Definitely not useless this is good info.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Interesting because the v1s are cheap as fuck


...tbone


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Drop the PPM of your other base nutes to not burn. But fox farms tricky. I like their flowering trio. But remo’s astro Flower has been my favorite PK by far.
> 
> Or listen to budhound lol people who’ve figured out FF generally know their shit.


He knows his shit...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

61falcon said:


> Could be a bit of useless info, but on the GML show weeks ago when the QB288v2Rspec came out Stephen was saying that if you already have the 288v2’s and you added a hlg18/35 to your fixture it would be better than the Rspec as the Rspec only has deep red. The 18/35 has red, deep red & Far red.


Did he mention me? Lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m looking to add them to my 96’s for Emerson.


Sorry .. my BIG fingers (you know what that means!).. 1 hlg fr strip per 288


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Nice, but better put your plants on wheels, 3 immovable walls....
> 
> If you move them up higher does “edge” move closer to walls?


Say what?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Sorry .. my BIG fingers (you know what that means!).. 1 hlg fr strip per 288


Man I’m sure confused!!! so one strip for my (4) 96’s will cover for Emerson right? Lmfao.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Say what?


Leds put light down in a cone, if they are too low, they don't spread light like if they are 6-12”+ higher... but the intensity (ppfd) drops off as you move higher... so gotta balance the tradeoff...that’s why guys get more powerful drivers w dimming...allows pumping out more ppfd as raise lights for even spread...then you have to deal with the heat (put drivers outside tent, add fans on sinks, etc)


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Man I’m sure confused!!! so one strip for my (4) 96’s will cover for Emerson right? Lmfao.


3-4 fr diodes per 96, strip spreads better than this $50 shit:


----------



## 61falcon (May 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Did he mention me? Lol


Haha he probably should have. I see they are know doing a 360 kit now to (2x96’s, inventronics eud-320 driver, frame ect)


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Leds put light down in a cone, if they are too low, they don't spread light like if they are 6-12”+ higher... but the intensity (ppfd) drops off as you move higher... so gotta balance the tradeoff...that’s why guys get more powerful drivers w dimming...allows pumping out more ppfd as raise lights for even spread...then you have to deal with the heat (put drivers outide tent, add fans on sinks, etc)


Ok, gotcha. The way I have the tape, at 32" off the canopy, it's 100 lux which was around 140ppfd. In the center, it's 130-140 on the meter. I kept it tight enough to negate spread as much as I could.

I added the LED, gave me an extra 35-50 ppfd at that range. I think I should be good, no?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Makes sense, 4 96’s in a 4x4 can put down 1000ppfd across the canopy... just need to drive them 200-240w a piece (200w or more requires fan blowing on sinks)....basically what i’m doing with 6 (running cool)....


Wow... so they're kind of starting to get up into HPS kind of heat. Hmm.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 21, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I'm running the trio liquids and water solubles. Have been for past 4 grows. What would you like to know?


First time using it seen alot of people say its strong so how much per gallon is mixed in? I just flipped to flower a few days ago should I start the tiger bloom or big bloom? How do I go about that


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

61falcon said:


> Haha he probably should have. I see they are know doing a 360 kit now to (2x96’s, inventronics eud-320 driver, frame ect)


He is mad at me cuz i dissed how hlg handled 288s w the company i bot mine from...but he’s givin me likes here:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/qb96-elite-v2-w-sstx-heatsink-question.977654/page-59


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Ok, gotcha. The way I have the tape, at 32" off the canopy, it's 100 lux which was around 140ppfd. In the center, it's 130-140 on the meter. I kept it tight enough to negate spread as much as I could.
> 
> I added the LED, gave me an extra 35-50 ppfd at that range. I think I should be good, no?


So what is your ppfd center to 32” by 12” increment? At what height?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Wow... so they're kind of starting to get up into HPS kind of heat. Hmm.


As the diodes get closer it takes more to cool them, so either bigger sink or sink+fan


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’d like to know how to use big bloom without burning the living hell out of my plants lol
> 
> Cha Ching is best nute on market IMO


Also @bigggsteve89 

Right now, here's what I'm using and how.

My bags are 25 gallon but probably only have about 20 gallons in them. I use equal parts of FFOF, FFHF soil conditioner and extra large perlite for my soil mix. Even like this, there's still plenty of Nitrogen to last you through most, if not all of veg.

I use a gallon and a half watering can filled but, I measure everything as if it were a gallon.

I use the hell out of Big Bloom. 6 tsp/gal and it goes in every can no matter what else I'm feeding.

I barely use Grow Big. I give a half tsp per gallon nearing the middle of a 8 week veg. I give another half tsp/gal around week 6 of flower.

In early veg after they've grown a few full nodes, I give a half tsp of Tiger Bloom every 3rd water, but never at the same time as I give magnesium, calcium or nitrogen. As soon as they flip to flower, I give TB full dose per their schedule every other feeding.

I give Open Sesame starting 2 weeks before flower, 1/4 tsp/gal every other water and stop at the end of flower week 2.

I give Beastie Bloomz starting at flower week 3 until the end of week 6 at 1/4 tsp/gal every other water.

I give Cha Ching starting flower week 7 through week 9, 1/4 tsp/gal every other water.

I'm flushing about every 3 to 4 weeks with just pHd water, ending with a final gallon with Big Bloom and maybe a little bump of Grow Big depending on the week. Then 2 weeks of flushing at the end.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> So what is your ppfd center to 32” by 12” increment? At what height?


32" off the canopy, the outside tape line gives me 100 lux. In the center at 32", it gives me around 130. So 130 down to 100 at the edges at 32". Didn't get any other heights yet, but I know the spread will close as I move the lights closer.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

I get caught up, just as the east coasters go sleepy...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I get caught up, just as the east coasters go sleepy...


Lol, right and when we wake up and have a look, there's 30 new pages worth of unseen posts...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 21, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, right and when we wake up and have a look, there's 30 new pages worth of unseen posts...


Gives you something to do with your coffee lol.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Gives you something to do with your coffee lol.


This is kind of a unique thread. Most of the time, I'm just reading... 

On another topic, my plants just moved up to water/feed every other day. They're exploding right now!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 21, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Also @bigggsteve89
> 
> Right now, here's what I'm using and how.
> 
> ...


Thanks man!!! That helps alot!!!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> 3-4 fr diodes per 96, strip spreads better than this $50 shit:
> 
> View attachment 4337401


Got it 2 strips it is.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> 32" off the canopy, the outside tape line gives me 100 lux. In the center at 32", it gives me around 130. So 130 down to 100 at the edges at 32". Didn't get any other heights yet, but I know the spread will close as I move the lights closer.


Yeah that high everything kinda blurs into low intensity eveness....most people like 12-18” ht


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Gives you something to do with your coffee lol.


Amen!


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Thanks man!!! That helps alot!!!!


You're welcome! Good luck dude.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 21, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> This is kind of a unique thread. Most of the time, I'm just reading...
> 
> On another topic, my plants just moved up to water/feed every other day. They're exploding right now!


I haven’t read any other thread on this site. lol probably should some carousing.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I haven’t read any other thread on this site. lol probably should some carousing.


Me either bro been on this thread only


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 21, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Me either bro been on this thread only


As fast as this thread moves and adds pages, how do you have time for anything else? Lol


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

nothing negative to report. 
 

Still haven’t fixed those holes. Worked 28 out of the last 48 hours. Just tired man. Goodnight guys. 

Sorry about the light shit just wanna get the right stuff. Every purchase I make on this hobby makes my fiancé hate me more and more so I try to make them as resourceful as I can......


----------



## Moabfighter (May 21, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Me either bro been on this thread only


Damn lol. Me too


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 22, 2019)

Hey fellas, I got my bottle of rhino skin yesterday and am gonna be using it for the first time later today. I was wondering what your thoughts were on this.... I am mainlining all my plants so I was thinking I would start using the rhino skin on my plants after the manifold is done being built so I dont have to worry about overly rigid stalks. Does anyone have experience with this? Do you use this stuff in veg? Also, how little should I be using when feeding my plants? Im definitely going to feed my plants in their 8th day of flowering. Should I give them .25ml/liter?


----------



## schmebulock (May 22, 2019)

i definitely don't venture outside this chat either - 30+ responses everytime i check in lol

my CDLC will keep plugging away - she's health, just won't have any further growth


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i definitely don't venture outside this chat either - 30+ responses everytime i check in lol
> 
> my CDLC will keep plugging away - she's health, just won't have any further growth
> 
> View attachment 4337583


Just get a really small pipe...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

You guys need to venture out into the riu world...this site has a lot of experts, in all kinds of areas....

i posted on gc,, but got most of my knowledge here....so, if you learn that way, you’re at the right place...


----------



## schmebulock (May 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You guys need to venture out into the riu world...this site has a lot of experts, in all kinds of areas....
> 
> i posted on gc,, but got most of my knowledge here....so, if you learn that way, you’re at the right place...


I don't disagree, just the little bit of time i spend on the forums is usually in this very thread getting caught up on this thread lol


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 22, 2019)

Hey guys, heres my banana hammock. Shes a little droopy cause I just watered her 45 mins ago, but she looks happy. I brought her a few inches closer to the lights. I need to get my height situation figured out. Get something I can stack under my drip trays so I can get even light in the veg tent.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 22, 2019)

Bh and sh this morning.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 22, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Hey guys, heres my banana hammock. Shes a little droopy cause I just watered her 45 mins ago, but she looks happy. I brought her a few inches closer to the lights. I need to get my height situation figured out. Get something I can stack under my drip trays so I can get even light in the veg tent.


Looking good man!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Looking good man!


Yours are lookin pretty crisp as well man, just a little ahead of mine. Lets see how much faster dwc is haha. Gonna be interesting


----------



## iceman2494 (May 22, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Yours are lookin pretty crisp as well man, just a little ahead of mine. Lets see how much faster dwc is haha. Gonna be interesting


It is a comparative. Glad you have one in soil to see the def .


----------



## schmebulock (May 22, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Yours are lookin pretty crisp as well man, just a little ahead of mine. Lets see how much faster dwc is haha. Gonna be interesting


First time I've done it and my plant was growing over an inch a day before the topping


----------



## iceman2494 (May 22, 2019)

Hopefully I get my other seeds early so I can get this last bucket up and going .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> It is a comparative. Glad you have one in soil to see the def .


Im in coco, no soil for me sir!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 22, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Im in coco, no soil for me sir!


Oh yea


----------



## Moabfighter (May 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Bh and sh this morning.


Killing it man


----------



## iceman2494 (May 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Killing it man


Thanks bro . Your gonna run a tropic thunder with me right ?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 22, 2019)

Goin to the edge of America. Probably be tattered by the time I get back this afternoon.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Hey guys, heres my banana hammock. Shes a little droopy cause I just watered her 45 mins ago, but she looks happy. I brought her a few inches closer to the lights. I need to get my height situation figured out. Get something I can stack under my drip trays so I can get even light in the veg tent.


2” styrofoam board, cut to size, stack as high as you like:


----------



## iceman2494 (May 22, 2019)

What’s that black do hicky in the center ?


----------



## schmebulock (May 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What’s that black do hicky in the center ?


are you referring to the humidistat or the tower fans?


@Or_Gro how tall is your tent?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 22, 2019)

Not sure looks like on top of the tower .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> nothing negative to report.
> View attachment 4337468
> 
> Still haven’t fixed those holes. Worked 28 out of the last 48 hours. Just tired man. Goodnight guys.
> ...


Tbone


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What’s that black do hicky in the center ?


A tower fan


----------



## schmebulock (May 22, 2019)

nvm


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> are you referring to the humidistat or the tower fans?
> 
> 
> @Or_Gro how tall is your tent?


This is a greencube, metric equiv of 4’x4’x7’2”...can’t say enuff goodness about greencube (uk)... top quality, simple, clean design, extra strong poles, very reasonable purchase price (but shipping is about same as tent cost; still less $ and better than gorilla, imo).

I have 6-7 tents, one isa 4x4 gorrilla that, w extensions goes to 9. I don’t like gorilla price, design, quality..,


----------



## schmebulock (May 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> This is a greencube, mettic ewuiv of 4’x4’x7’2”...can’t say enuff goodness about greencube (uk)... top quality, simple, clean design, extra strong poles, very reasonable purchase price (but shipping is about same as tent cost; still less $ and better than gorilla, imo).


thank you for that - i have been eyeballing greencube myself. The height is where my 2x2 and 2x4 are really failing me - if they stretch too tall there's nowhere for the light to go.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> thank you for that - i have been eyeballing greencube myself. The height is where my 2x2 and 2x4 are really failing me - if they stretch too tall there's nowhere for the light to go.


They do custom, too... @Steakbomb bot one, i think pricing was pretty reasonable, but he could tell you, and discuss how he did it...


----------



## Steakbomb (May 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> They do custom, too... @Steakbomb bot one, i think pricing was pretty reasonable, but he could tell you, and discuss how he did it...


Yeah my custom green qube is 2' deep, 3' wide, and 4.5' tall. Cost me about the same as my 2.5x2.5x5 gorilla tent. Emailed them, had to draw up a diagram, then it took about 2 months to build & ship.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

She’s starting to go finally lol. Roots are branching really well. Gotta tad bit of a mag deficiency starting I think I’m going to boost my PPM of my solution. Last feed was 140 think I’m going to go to 200-250. See what happens and if need be I’ll add some calmag.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 22, 2019)

Beach bum. Joints ,beer .. now need the surf


----------



## Steakbomb (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> She’s starting to go finally lol. Roots are branching really well. Gotta tad bit of a mag deficiency starting I think I’m going to boost my PPM of my solution. Last feed was 140 think I’m going to go to 200-250. See what happens and if need be I’ll add some calmag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4337665 View attachment 4337663
> View attachment 4337666


We are ready for takeoff...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Beach bum. Joints ,beer .. now need the surf


Lucky ass!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> We are ready for takeoff...


You and me both!! lol so with with the mag. It’s hard to see in the pics but I haven’t now added any calmag just using what’s in the flora grow,micro,&bloom. You think it’s better to raise my PPM of those or add a calmag supplement?


----------



## Steakbomb (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You and me both!! lol so with with the mag. It’s hard to see in the pics but I haven’t now added any calmag just using what’s in the flora grow,micro,&bloom. You think it’s better to raise my PPM of those or add a calmag supplement?


I'd be a little surprised to see a deficiency on cal/mag show up this early, but it's not unheard of. I might try boosting the other stuff a bit first.

If/when you do add calmag, note down how many ppms it adds to your number so you know what you're targeting for basic nutes and supplements separately and can adjust either as needed.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Lucky ass!!


I live 15 mins away from the beach . This weekend it’ll be packed . Gotta take advantage of it when I can .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You and me both!! lol so with with the mag. It’s hard to see in the pics but I haven’t now added any calmag just using what’s in the flora grow,micro,&bloom. You think it’s better to raise my PPM of those or add a calmag supplement?


I added just 1 ml of cal magic . Should have raised nutes to 3.5 ml and see what it does before I added cal mag


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> She’s starting to go finally lol. Roots are branching really well. Gotta tad bit of a mag deficiency starting I think I’m going to boost my PPM of my solution. Last feed was 140 think I’m going to go to 200-250. See what happens and if need be I’ll add some calmag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4337665 View attachment 4337663
> View attachment 4337666


Roots look a little thin for all that foliage....what’s water temp, pH, ppm w nutes?

Air temp, rh%, lux/ppfd?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Beach bum. Joints ,beer .. now need the surf


Enjoy


----------



## iceman2494 (May 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Roots look a little thin for all that foliage....what’s water temp, pH, ppm w nutes?
> 
> Air temp, rh%, lux/ppfd?


I use a frozen water bottle in my res to cook water temps . I think the airstone is rocking so hard the bottle knocks off some of my roots . How can I weight the sucker down to just sit in the bottom ?


----------



## schmebulock (May 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I use a frozen water bottle in my res to cook water temps . I think the airstone is rocking so hard the bottle knocks off some of my roots . How can I weight the sucker down to just sit in the bottom ?


i've had same issue - been thinking of getting a little pack of airtube suction cups

something like this.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 22, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i've had same issue - been thinking of getting a little pack of airtube suction cups
> 
> something like this.


That or add heavy fishing weights inside the bottle . Or something to attach it to the side of bucket .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 22, 2019)

Here’s my other shit..... the tiny soil one is B


schmebulock said:


> i've had same issue - been thinking of getting a little pack of airtube suction cups
> 
> something like this.


a brick. Zip tie ice pack to brick whatever bitch will sink then.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 22, 2019)

I don’t have shit for roots. Living on a prayer.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I use a frozen water bottle in my res to cook water temps . I think the airstone is rocking so hard the bottle knocks off some of my roots . How can I weight the sucker down to just sit in the bottom ?


I’m sure you’ve gone fishing...a little tying wire and boltnuts/heavy item and that air stone will be catfishing...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> I'd be a little surprised to see a deficiency on cal/mag show up this early, but it's not unheard of. I might try boosting the other stuff a bit first.
> 
> If/when you do add calmag, note down how many ppms it adds to your number so you know what you're targeting for basic nutes and supplements separately and can adjust either as needed.


Word! The pics don’t show it but the veins are a tad darker than the leaf. I’ve been having mag issues with my hempys which leads me to think it’s probaby mag. Idk why that’d be the case considering I’m using GH floraseries box and their schedule at 1/4 strength. It’s all very balanced my nutes are all going in at the same amount ML to the gallon for now. But that was for the seedling weeks. I’m passed that so I should probably move on to week 2.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Here’s my other shit..... the tiny soil one is B
> 
> a brick. Zip tie ice pack to brick whatever bitch will sink then.


How many bodies have you disposed of lol ?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I’m sure you’ve gone fishing...a little tying wire and boltnuts/heavy item and that air stone will be catfishing...


Do you write these puns for the New Yorker ?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Roots look a little thin for all that foliage....what’s water temp, pH, ppm w nutes?
> 
> Air temp, rh%, lux/ppfd?


Water temp-69
PH-6.1
PPM- 140
Air temp- 76
RH- 61%
PPFD- 126


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Water temp-69
> PH-6.1
> PPM- 140
> Air temp- 76
> ...


Bump your ppfd to 150, bump you nutes another 50-100ppm, including cal-mag, can you throw another airstone in there, or is it bubbling like a boiling pot?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Water temp-69
> PH-6.1
> PPM- 140
> Air temp- 76
> ...


Your air rh and water temp is way better than mine . Tent is 79-81 rh is 50 or so water temp is 72-73 . Yours should be booming .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Do you write these puns for the New Yorker ?


I’m not a new yorker reader, unless a headline of tbeirs, that i’m interested in, pops up on google news....


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Bump your ppfd to 150, bump you nutes another 50-100ppm, including cal-mag, can you throw another airstone in there, or is it bubbling like a boiling pot?


I can definitely add another airstone. It bubbling pretty good I’ve got this pump running one stone but it’s on one side of the reservoir. Maybe adding another one will give me a more even spread of oxygen.

I’ll bump my PPFD and my Nute solution.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Your air rh and water temp is way better than mine . Tent is 79-81 rh is 50 or so water temp is 72-73 . Yours should be booming .


Agreed lol. I’m not sure what’s wrong. We will see what the PPM and PPFD boost does.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 22, 2019)

Well guys todays the day, im going to move my plants to the closet and hook up a 300w and 600w led panel to flower thinking about getting rid of my 4x4 as well... too much unused space for me might grab a 2x2 and just veg out that and flower out the closet. Ill be dropping a banana hammock today as well


----------



## iceman2494 (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Agreed lol. I’m not sure what’s wrong. We will see what the PPM and PPFD boost does.


Might. Be somethin else .i know my PPFD is way more but I have 3 in flower and almost finished .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Well guys todays the day, im going to move my plants to the closet and hook up a 300w and 600w led panel to flower thinking about getting rid of my 4x4 as well... too much unused space for me might grab a 2x2 and just veg out that and flower out the closet. Ill be dropping a banana hammock today as well


Hell yeah!! That’s what’s up!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Might. Be somethin else .i know my PPFD is way more but I have 3 in flower and almost finished .


Could very well be my PPFD. I’ll see what happens as I bump it. What’s yours at?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I can definitely add another airstone. It bubbling pretty good I’ve got this pump running one stone but it’s on one side of the reservoir. Maybe adding another one will give me a more even spread of oxygen.
> 
> I’ll bump my PPFD and my Nute solution.
> 
> ...


Just saying the vivosun 950 gph was 38$ .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

I wonder if I should move to the next week I’m currently using the seedling feed schedule where everything’s even. Obviously not those exact measurements in regards to amount but the difference in the Ratios on the seedling vs early growth stage. I’m no longer on the seedling stage anymore I don’t believe. @Or_Gro thoughts?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 22, 2019)

Pump it up in small amounts and if you see a burn stop and replace with water


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Might. Be somethin else .i know my PPFD is way more but I have 3 in flower and almost finished .


His is def not the healthiest, gotta move things sloooow, until it starts responding...


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 22, 2019)

Would this type of extension cord do for the power to the lights? Ive always had a plug by my tent so ive never had to run a cord for the power just wanted to make sure it was okay before hand


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Could very well be my PPFD. I’ll see what happens as I bump it. What’s yours at?


Sloooooowly...i’d take ppfd to 150 and hold till def responding... then bump 50....then move to 300 over week/10days, stopping and backing down somewhat at first sign of trouble...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Sloooooowly...i’d take ppfd to 150 and hold till def responding... then bump 50....then move to 300 over week/10days, stopping and backing down somewhat at first sign of trouble...


Okay. Will do what about the nutes going from seedling to early veg feeds?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 22, 2019)

Anyone able to help with that cord? Just want to be safe before I plug it up!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Anyone able to help with that cord? Just want to be safe before I plug it up!


The tag should say what it’s ratings are. 

Should give you either amps or watts. More likely amps.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> The tag should say what it’s ratings are.
> 
> Should give you either amps or watts. More likely amps.


We have some tropic thunder !


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> The tag should say what it’s ratings are.
> 
> Should give you either amps or watts. More likely amps.


Theres nothing on it about amps or watts


----------



## schmebulock (May 22, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Theres nothing on it about amps or watts


it's probably rated for a normal wall socket right? so probably 120v/15a ?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 22, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> it's probably rated for a normal wall socket right? so probably 120v/15a ?


Yup its for a normal wall socket


----------



## Moabfighter (May 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> We have some tropic thunder !


Awesome man. I wanna order something new/rare myself soon.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> We have some tropic thunder !


Those look legit lmao.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> it's probably rated for a normal wall socket right? so probably 120v/15a ?


Should fine. Than @bigsteve89 add up the true watts I’ve everything you’re plugging into it. Meaning the watts at the wall and divide it by 120 it’ll give you how many amps you’re pulling off that. 

You want to stay at 85% of 15 amps to run safely over a long period of time so as long as you’re not over 12 amps you’ll be good.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Those look legit lmao.


Germing One and see how it goes .


----------



## schmebulock (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Those look legit lmao.


Lmao.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Germing One and see how it goes .


Shit they look fire what’s the parents? 

I’m about to get some of that hulk angry I think...


----------



## schmebulock (May 22, 2019)

Oh shit my glass blunt arrived, get so high I'll turn into a prince til midnight.

Dab rig arrived as well


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Should fine. Than @bigsteve89 add up the true watts I’ve everything you’re plugging into it. Meaning the watts at the wall and divide it by 120 it’ll give you how many amps you’re pulling off that.
> 
> You want to stay at 85% of 15 amps to run safely over a long period of time so as long as you’re not over 12 amps you’ll be good.


Thanks man!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Thanks man!


No problem!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Oh shit my glass blunt arrived, get so high I'll turn into a prince til midnight.
> 
> Dab rig arrived as well


 Dude I’ve been never used a glass blunt but I want to. Do they actually work?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Those look legit lmao.


Germing One and see how it goes .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Germing One and see how it goes .


Did you just post this? lol


----------



## schmebulock (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Dude I’ve been never used a glass blunt but I want to. Do they actually work?


  

Yeah pics of it fully opened and second pic you push the inner glass rod through and it pushes all the ash out. You can push the ash out as you smoke too


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

Y’all better grab anything you want from mephisto when you can I think they’re on the edge of breaking up. Lots of stuff going around on AFN about Daz taking some genetics now and trying to sell them under another name. Shit was on his IG and then deleted within hours. It’ll be interesting to see how this shakes out.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Shit they look fire what’s the parents?
> 
> I’m about to get some of that hulk angry I think...





Smokexbreak said:


> Y’all better grab anything you want from mephisto when you can I think they’re on the edge of breaking up. Lots of stuff going around on AFN about Daz taking some genetics now and trying to sell them under another name. Shit was on his IG and then deleted within hours. It’ll be interesting to see how this shakes out.


have to many as is . AT&T WiFi fuckin up if I doubled post . As far as parents to tropic thunder .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Okay. Will do what about the nutes going from seedling to early veg feeds?


Like i said, bump another 50-100 ppm...mix it up in a separate bucket with water, make sure it includes cal-mag, add enuff to raise the ppms, put an airstone in with the unused nutesoup, until you use it.

Those bottom roots look pretty good, nice white and beginning to branch, but not many; top ones color and lack of new white parts, raises questions....how much gap between water surface and net, are those roots fighting an infection, is there a smell, do yellowish roots look slimy, are you using hydroguard/GFF, have you changed water since you put the plant in that bucket?

The biggest boost i recommended was the nutes, i think timing is just right for those bottom branching ones. It will be slightly higher than the low end here:



If things get worse or don’t visibly improve in 3-4 days, i’d def swap out water in your bucket.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> have to many as is . AT&T WiFi fuckin up if I doubled post . As far as parents to tropic thunder .


That stardawg guava cut is some old ass genetics bro. Some old chemdawg genes. That shit will be bangin. The black fire and mandarin sunset should be some pretty nice pheno’s hopefully you get that super chem dawg smelling pheno that shit wreaks.


----------



## 61falcon (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I wonder if I should move to the next week I’m currently using the seedling feed schedule where everything’s even. Obviously not those exact measurements in regards to amount but the difference in the Ratios on the seedling vs early growth stage. I’m no longer on the seedling stage anymore I don’t believe. @Or_Gro thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4337723


I have been following the ratios in this guide https://www.growweedeasy.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Recirculating-Nutrient-Schedule-custom.jpg?_gl=1*1vvfh86*_ga*YW1wLWxHYm9VQmczdmQ1SEFGVzVTNzZoOEZieldzQ2FBZERqeHJXWjhqX2g0WGN3Um5CQ01uMzB6N202bzF5TDlfRXk.
I found up to about day 30 all my plant could take was .75ml/gal of each of the GH trio, I also add rhyzotonic & mycorrhizae & calimagic. Anymore they would only drink water and not the nutes.  At day 37 and I have slowly upped it to 2ml/gal. Pic is from 3 days ago.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I wonder if I should move to the next week I’m currently using the seedling feed schedule where everything’s even. Obviously not those exact measurements in regards to amount but the difference in the Ratios on the seedling vs early growth stage. I’m no longer on the seedling stage anymore I don’t believe. @Or_Gro thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4337723


Plant pic please...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 22, 2019)

So, this is what it's like to come back to 146 new messages lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> View attachment 4337792 View attachment 4337793
> 
> Yeah pics of it fully opened and second pic you push the inner glass rod through and it pushes all the ash out. You can push the ash out as you smoke too


I’d get about half a use outta that...and maybe a cut...


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 22, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> So, this is what it's like to come back to 146 new messages lol.


Happens to me everyday man! Get off work and theres damn near 200 more post lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

61falcon said:


> I have been following the ratios in this guide https://www.growweedeasy.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Recirculating-Nutrient-Schedule-custom.jpg?_gl=1*1vvfh86*_ga*YW1wLWxHYm9VQmczdmQ1SEFGVzVTNzZoOEZieldzQ2FBZERqeHJXWjhqX2g0WGN3Um5CQ01uMzB6N202bzF5TDlfRXk.
> I found up to about day 30 all my plant could take was .75ml/gal of each of the GH trio, I also add rhyzotonic & mycorrhizae & calimagic. Anymore they would only drink water and not the nutes. View attachment 4337811 At day 37 and I have slowly upped it to 2ml/gal. Pic is from 3 days ago.
> View attachment 4337815


You know ppm or ec?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 22, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Happens to me everyday man! Get off work and theres damn near 200 more post lol


Shit, just walk home on your lunch break and catch up lol. 

How you liking the new space? Saw you're going to rock the closet. Beautimost!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> So, this is what it's like to come back to 146 new messages lol.


Enjoy..


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Enjoy..


Oh, I did lol. Back to earning my participation trophy.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Like i said, bump another 50-100 ppm...mix it up in a separate bucket with water, make sure it includes cal-mag, add enuff to raise the ppms, put an airstone in with the unused nutesoup, until you use it.
> 
> Those bottom roots look pretty good, nice white and beginning to branch, but not many; top ones color and lack of new white parts, raises questions....how much gap between water surface and net, are those roots fighting an infection, is there a smell, do yellowish roots look slimy, are you using hydroguard/GFF, have you changed water since you put the plant in that bucket?
> 
> ...


So keep my nutrient ratios on with the seedlings category on my schedule? 

Currently micro, grow, and bloom are all equal parts. You see what I’m saying? 

The early growth drops the bloom ratio but bumps the micro and grow ratios. 

I think you’re saying keep my ratios the same but add in another 50ppm-100ppm. Including the cal mag.... 

If that’s the case I mix the same solution but higher in ML per gallon to raise my ppm... or I guess adding in the calmag will probably
Do that. And then top off my reservoir? 

So say my reservoirs at 140 id need a solution at 200-250ppm to average it out right?


To answer your questions. I have changed my water did that last weekend. Also, I am using hydroguard. 

I’ve got about an inch between bottom of basket to my water.... they don’t smell and they don’t look very slimey I’ll see in a few minutes I’ll wash my hands and check but doesn’t really look that way. 

I have no issues dumping my bucket and starting a fresh reservoir if that'd be the best plan of action.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Oh, I did lol. Back to earning my participation trophy.


Lol even if you’re last you’re 1st


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 22, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Shit, just walk home on your lunch break and catch up lol.
> 
> How you liking the new space? Saw you're going to rock the closet. Beautimost!


Its alot more quiet man that apartment shit is for the birds! Im still planning to move the plants to the closet im insure what happened I started doing a couple dabs and im still on the couch lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Lol even if you’re last you’re 1st


Ricky Bobby ain't got shit on me lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 22, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Its alot more quiet man that apartment shit is for the birds! Im still planning to move the plants to the closet im insure what happened I started doing a couple dabs and im still on the couch lol


Took the kids to an amusement park today. So many fucking people. Need to unwind. Working on getting white girl wasted as we speak lol.

Glad you like the new place. Work too fucking hard to deserve anything less than motherfucking perfect.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 22, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Took the kids to an amusement park today. So many fucking people. Need to unwind. Working on getting white girl wasted as we speak lol.
> 
> Glad you like the new place. Work too fucking hard to deserve anything less than motherfucking perfect.


Thanks bro!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 22, 2019)

2 gs of some top notch wax... always gets me stuck


----------



## 61falcon (May 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You know ppm or ec?


At the lower rate it was 480ppm(700scale) water started at 90 ppm and mycorrhizae & rhizotonic is appox 100ppm, so probably more like 300ppm (.40 ec)for just the trio & calimagic.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Plant pic please...


Sorry just saw this post

Here ya go.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

61falcon said:


> At the lower rate it was 480ppm(700scale) water started at 90 ppm and mycorrhizae & rhizotonic is appox 100ppm, so probably more like 300ppm (.40 ec)for just the trio & calimagic.


Thanks!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 22, 2019)

61falcon said:


> At the lower rate it was 480ppm(700scale) water started at 90 ppm and mycorrhizae & rhizotonic is appox 100ppm, so probably more like 300ppm (.40 ec)for just the trio & calimagic.


Equal parts of the trio at 1ml a gallon is right about 100ppm on a 500 scale.

Not understanding how .75ml is getting you 300ppm on 700?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

Mail time bitches!

Mephisto order just came in 

5 strawberry nuggets 
5 grape walker kush
5 double grape
5 24 carat 
5 sour crack

Freebies
5 white crack
5 white chem
5 sour livers


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I wonder if I should move to the next week I’m currently using the seedling feed schedule where everything’s even. Obviously not those exact measurements in regards to amount but the difference in the Ratios on the seedling vs early growth stage. I’m no longer on the seedling stage anymore I don’t believe. @Or_Gro thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4337723


What i’m saying is to take it to 300ppm, at 140 currently, you’re at less than half of that. 

Your chart says seedling is 350-400ppm, so a little more than my recco. Take it where you want, but take it up.


----------



## schmebulock (May 22, 2019)

Hey @Or_Gro, how necessary is the southern ag for DWC?

I noticed the top of my airline inside the bucket, the part just above the water, is getting slimy

Like...should i get it tomorrow?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> What i’m saying is to take it to 300ppm, at 140 currently, you’re at less than half of that.
> 
> Your chart says seedling is 350-400ppm, so a little more than my recco. Take it where you want, but take it up.


I use ppm drop to calculate feed bumps. How do you decide when to bump in your grow?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 22, 2019)

That Tsi Fly was a bust, no pop.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 22, 2019)

Shew god. Can’t be less appealing to my nose than cheese strains, but chemdogg was some rotten smelling shit. 

Iceman I’m leaving out for Florida tomorrow when I get off work. 9 hour drive. (I’m a crazy son of a gun)

Have Memorial Day off. So I guess we will head back on Monday if you have time to catch me then. I have your cherry Garcia, purple sunset, and angry hulk. Few iceman strain seeds if you wanna pop them in the tent for a week or two then find some woods or a fence line somewhere and put them outside. Hang onto them for hard times. It doesn’t matter. 

I’ll bring you a half o sample of a mixed bag of all my nugs to try aswell. Hope to see you soon man. 

Super lucky my bucket sits 5.7-6.1 and never higher. Can’t wait to see the changes in three or four days. Gonna feed all my stuff and everything before I go. Have my timer set etc


----------



## Moabfighter (May 22, 2019)

Question about feeds. I really can’t make up 4 gallons of water at once for a “new” bucket or to feed or whatever. 

You know how the label says per gallon. My bucket has 2 gallons of water now. It needs one gallon. But I need to feed all the water. 

Do I make a concentrated one gallon? Like 3x strength, to compensate?

Or do I have fresh water and no PPM and just dump a cocktail in until I reach desired ppm?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Question about feeds. I really can’t make up 4 gallons of water at once for a “new” bucket or to feed or whatever.
> 
> You know how the label says per gallon. My bucket has 2 gallons of water now. It needs one gallon. But I need to feed all the water.
> 
> ...


Mix your gallon up to desired ppm, ph it, add it to your bucket, check ppm. You should be close to what your ppm was/is that you are running.

Saw your BH. Made a comeback, yea? You were worried lol. I had faith in you, even if you didn't.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 22, 2019)

Does my plant look ok?

You know what I just noticed something. Look towards the base of the roots. The top. Appears the tap root the fat one is just now beginning to grow down.... see? That really white larger one that’s only an inch or so long? Hmmmm.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> So keep my nutrient ratios on with the seedlings category on my schedule?
> 
> Currently micro, grow, and bloom are all equal parts. You see what I’m saying?
> 
> ...


I’d wait on the water swapout.

Take nutes plus calmag to 300ish ppm. (You could contact your nute company and ask what cal-mag dose you should make.)

Just use the seedling ratios for now.

In separate bucket, mix up 5-10 times the amounts you used per gallon when you recently swapped out water. Add some to your res, keeping track of how much liquid you added to bucket and the change in ppm. Use this to guage how much more you need to add to your bucket.

Shrink your water gap to 1/2”.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 22, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Mix your gallon up to desired ppm, ph it, add it to your bucket, check ppm. You should be close to what your ppm was/is that you are running.
> 
> Saw your BH. Made a comeback, yea? You were worried lol. I had faith in you, even if you didn't.


Im about to find out. See above post and you tell me.... honestly idk. The little stringer of long roots isn’t doing much.

The color is from a trio of microbes I’m using at a very low dose. I hope. It made the water the color of the roots. They don’t smell. But not pearly white I can’t make bullshit up...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Im about to find out. See above post and you tell me.... honestly idk. The little stringer of long roots isn’t doing much.
> 
> The color is from a trio of microbes I’m using at a very low dose. I hope. It made the water the color of the roots. They don’t smell. But not pearly white I can’t make bullshit up...


Yea, the roots look funky. I've seen microbes put a brown slime on roots, but what's that black shit?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 22, 2019)

You better get that light leak fixed or you're going to have problems. 3-4 days in hydro is a long time, especially if you aren't there.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 22, 2019)

Contray to popular belief, I’m actually not as incompetent or stupid as it seems..... I just often second guess myself. Whatever. 

Show you guys a hell of a lighting rig in the next 30 days. Had a good chat with tbone. 


This light is fine for now for veg. Will prove it. 

 

All the “large” seedlings were started same day as the BH. The front middle pot is blueberry seedling. The little rooter things are my auto strains. 

The orange straw is Dutch passion auto ultimate x Moab’s Mephisto deez nugs. 

The other one is Moab’s deez nugs x expert seeds gorilla glue auto.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 22, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, the roots look funky. I've seen microbes put a brown slime on roots, but what's that black shit?


Coco/soil mix from what I started it in. Couldn’t get it all off without picking roots away and it was very delicate at the time. 

What should I do?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Coco/soil mix from what I started it in. Couldn’t get it all off without picking roots away and it was very delicate at the time.
> 
> What should I do?


If that's all it is, I wouldn't worry. Forgot you started in that.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Sorry just saw this post
> 
> Here ya go.
> 
> ...



Like the new, white roots; the newest leaves look good; prob the yelliwish roots are connected to the damage on the lower leaves. 

Follow my reccos, i think she’ll take off soon...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Does my plant look ok?
> 
> You know what I just noticed something. Look towards the base of the roots. The top. Appears the tap root the fat one is just now beginning to grow down.... see? That really white larger one that’s only an inch or so long? Hmmmm.
> View attachment 4337842 View attachment 4337839


Looks infected, all that dark shit....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Hey @Or_Gro, how necessary is the southern ag for DWC?
> 
> I noticed the top of my airline inside the bucket, the part just above the water, is getting slimy
> 
> Like...should i get it tomorrow?


If you’re not using hydtoguard, gff is pretty friggin necessary., or your roots will look like pic above...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You better get that light leak fixed or you're going to have problems. 3-4 days in hydro is a long time, especially if you aren't there.


Thank you!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Contray to popular belief, I’m actually not as incompetent or stupid as it seems..... I just often second guess myself. Whatever.
> 
> Show you guys a hell of a lighting rig in the next 30 days. Had a good chat with tbone.
> 
> ...


Tbone, smart move!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 22, 2019)

@iceman2494 

Tsi Fly was a dud. Gonna run my own brew. You want to see the ODST or the Scarab?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Like the new, white roots; the newest leaves look good; prob the yelliwish roots are connected to the damage on the lower leaves.
> 
> Follow my reccos, i think she’ll take off soon...


Word I’m on it!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Contray to popular belief, I’m actually not as incompetent or stupid as it seems..... I just often second guess myself. Whatever.
> 
> Show you guys a hell of a lighting rig in the next 30 days. Had a good chat with tbone.
> 
> ...


We never said it wasn’t enough to veg with. It’s no where close to Flower with though.


----------



## 61falcon (May 22, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Equal parts of the trio at 1ml a gallon is right about 100ppm on a 500 scale.
> 
> Not understanding how .75ml is getting you 300ppm on 700?


I just did some math to make sure I didn’t stuff up my calculations.
I actually work in ltr’s, but worked it back to gals. 
My soup @ 480ppm was

GH Trio 2ml per 10 ltr - 10ltr is 2.63gal- 2ml/2.63gal=.73ml per gal.

Calimagic 7.5ml per 10ltr-7.5ml/2.63gal =2.85ml per gal

Rhizotonic 40ml per 10 ltr- 40ml/2.63gal = 15.21ml per gal

Mycorrhizae 1/4 scoop per 10 ltr-

My water started at 90ppm. My pen is a tds pen so I believe that is the 700 scale.
This was a pic of the reading approx 24 hrs after the new soup mix so it had dropped a bit. 
 
Last night I mixed up a new soup mix and bumped the gh trio up to 2.28 ml per gal and the calimagic & rhizotonic at the same as previous but didn’t add any mycorrhizae and my ppm was 590. The mycorrhizae must bump the ppm up more than I thought. I think I have done my calculations correct with converting from ltr to gal. My cheap pen could be incorrect as well.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 22, 2019)

61falcon said:


> I just did some math to make sure I didn’t stuff up my calculations.
> I actually work in ltr’s, but worked it back to gals.
> My soup @ 480ppm was
> 
> ...


TDS is 500. Try mixing up just your base nutes and checking that. That's just insanely low to me... unless I'm fucking it up lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

Soooooo lol @Or_Gro I mixed up a gallon of the same nutes I used at 10 times the amount I used.... 2200 ppm (700 scale) 
Sound about right?


----------



## schmebulock (May 22, 2019)

AC unit failed over night, popped breaker

Came into grow room and 2x4 base was covered in overwater and algae!!! Room was like 87

Got that mess all cleaned out...oof 

I need to start paying better attention to my sensors :/

Anyways my cdlc in DWC had dropped her ppm from 350 to 250 over last 2 days. Water was sitting around 4 inches low after 2 days. Used my new handheld battery powered pump (thanks @Or_Gro haha) and opened the lid just enough and shoved the plastic nozzle in. Topped it off in about a minute or whatever.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 22, 2019)

It’s done finally 

 

 

That’s just one branch


      


Thank you for all the help everybody who maintain a positive relationship with me . You guys are some pretty great growers and I really appreciate the time that you guys took to spend with me 


Does anyone still doubt that there might be a pound on that plan? To those who laughed I still say it’s possible


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

61falcon said:


> I just did some math to make sure I didn’t stuff up my calculations.
> I actually work in ltr’s, but worked it back to gals.
> My soup @ 480ppm was
> 
> ...


If it’s tds, ppm scale is 500


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> It’s done finally
> 
> View attachment 4337929
> 
> ...


I told you it was a lb!!!! Lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Soooooo lol @Or_Gro I mixed up a gallon of the same nutes I used at 10 times the amount I used.... 2200 ppm (700 scale)
> Sound about right?


Only 2 things matter in the mix bucket: the ppm is signif more than what’s in res, and the ratios are correct.

Carry on...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> AC unit failed over night, popped breaker
> 
> Came into grow room and 2x4 base was covered in overwater and algae!!! Room was like 87
> 
> ...


Now put at least one access port in your lid...


----------



## schmebulock (May 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Now put at least one access port in your lid...


Definitely need to do that tomorrow.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> It’s done finally
> 
> View attachment 4337929
> 
> ...


I could roll a doob or two with that...great job!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Only 2 things matter in the mix bucket: the ppm is signif more than what’s in res, and the ratios are correct.
> 
> Carry on...


Glad to know!! Perfect!! 

So I had to mix my remo calmag into my GH grow,micro,bloom. I don’t think my ratios will be right.... I mixed my remo in at full strength what their week one suggestion was and then the GH micro,grow,bloom is 10x the 1/4 strength seedling mix GH recommends on their feed chart.....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Glad to know!! Perfect!!
> 
> So I had to mix my remo calmag into my GH grow,micro,bloom. I don’t think my ratios will be right.... I mixed my remo in at full strength what their week one suggestion was and then the GH micro,grow,bloom is 10x the 1/4 strength seedling mix GH recommends on their feed chart.....


I look at all this shit, even fuckups, as learning opportunity...in fact, i learn the most from a fuckup...

I hope you learn just enuff from that mix...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I look at all this shit, even fuckups, as learning opportunity...in fact, i learn the most from a fuckup...
> 
> I hope you learn just enuff from that mix...


I fucked the mix up huh?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 22, 2019)

Y


----------



## Moabfighter (May 22, 2019)

Remember we shouldn’t be adding hardly anything until we get three sets of leaves....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I fucked the mix up huh?


I have no idea, that’s why i said it the way i did....

Just raise your res to 300ish (along with other changes) and keep an eye on it.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I have no idea, that’s why i said it the way i did....
> 
> Just raise your res to 300ish (along with other changes) and keep an eye on it.


lol sounds good. Well we will find out what happens. Man I really do appreciate your help and patience. I’ll figure this out one way or another.

So I added an extra airstone, bumped PPFD to 150, and I’m bumping my mix to 300ppm we will see what happens....

My reservoir PPM went from 140-170 over the week though.


----------



## 61falcon (May 22, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> TDS is 500. Try mixing up just your base nutes and checking that. That's just insanely low to me... unless I'm fucking it up lol.


Ah sweet 500 not 700 for tds pen.
I will mix up 1ml of each of the trio in 3.79ltr(1 gal) water when I get home from work and show the results.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Remember we shouldn’t be adding hardly anything until we get three sets of leaves....


Three leaves is just an approximation of when root branching usually occurs by. Root branching is when roots are developed enuff to start taking in nutes.


----------



## 61falcon (May 22, 2019)

Cheers mate


Or_Gro said:


> If it’s tds, ppm scale is 500
> 
> View attachment 4337943


, I will save this for future reference


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

61falcon said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> , I will save this for future reference


Think i pinched it from bluelab site...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 22, 2019)

61falcon said:


> Ah sweet 500 not 700 for tds pen.
> I will mix up 1ml of each of the trio in 3.79ltr(1 gal) water when I get home from work and show the results.


Sounds good. Plant looked very healthy, don't get me wrong. Just weird to see ppm so low. I just did this measurement for @iceman2494, that's the only reason I know the ppm.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Sounds good. Plant looked very healthy, don't get me wrong. Just weird to see ppm so low. I just did this measurement for @iceman2494, that's the only reason I know the ppm.


It’s all goodness...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Think i pinched it from bluelab site...


Yep! I’ve got the same charts saved on my phone.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> It’s all goodness...


Except herpes... that shit comes back.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Remember we shouldn’t be adding hardly anything until we get three sets of leaves....


Definitely wasn’t making it to three leaves before needing nutes my cotyledons were fried.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Except herpes... that shit comes back.


The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Except herpes... that shit comes back.


ok...you got me there...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 22, 2019)

Like a switch flipped off....


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Like a switch flipped off....


Fuckin east coasters


----------



## 61falcon (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Fuckin east coasters


Haha, I am in the Southern Hemisphere and it is only just after 2pm- still got a few hours of work left b4 I get home. When I get on at night it’s a ghost town on these forums.At least I get to start my weekend before everyone.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 22, 2019)

61falcon said:


> Haha, I am in the Southern Hemisphere and it is only just after 2pm- still got a few hours of work left b4 I get home. When I get on at night it’s a ghost town on these forums.At least I get to start my weekend before everyone.


Shit that’s crazy!! That’s awesome man! You get some good weather year round?


----------



## 61falcon (May 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Shit that’s crazy!! That’s awesome man! You get some good weather year round?


Yeah mate. Just about to come into Winter. Temps will be 50f -62f. Summer is 68f-84f.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 22, 2019)

Lol last day of work tomorrow. But then driving to Florida. 

Fixed those holes. Built a dome around my plant and put hydroton around the sides. Fresh res change..... 5.8 ph.


----------



## 61falcon (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> TDS is 500. Try mixing up just your base nutes and checking that. That's just insanely low to me... unless I'm fucking it up lol.


Ok mixed up 1 gal(3.78ltr) with 1ml of each of the FloraMicro,FloraGro & FloraBloom.
Started with tap water that has been sitting for 48hrs and it was 92ppm & 68f (20*c)
Mixed it up and ppm was 237ppm
I had a few beers then measured again and it was 231ppm.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @iceman2494
> 
> Tsi Fly was a dud. Gonna run my own brew. You want to see the ODST or the Scarab?


ODST reminds me of halo . So why not .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 23, 2019)

Think 1 ml Of all 3 bumped it up by 50 when it went into my res . I might add another 1 ml now it’s getting bigger .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 23, 2019)

So I added one ml each (didn’t add cal magic) and it pumped it up by 50 . My starting water point was at 143 and it’s sitting at 314 for the bh . If all goes good I’ll bump up another 1 ml in a day or 2


----------



## Moabfighter (May 23, 2019)

3M dude I grabbed the mail this morning before I left for work, had a damn business looking letter in the box. 

Thanks lol I got you still hang on

What were the crosses again?


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 23, 2019)

I just woke up early like usual... and there is NO work to do... no girls to tend to.. no res’s to change.... no PH to check... fuck

This feels awful

All I get to do now is smoke :/ why does that feel not good enough? That was always the goal....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

61falcon said:


> Ok mixed up 1 gal(3.78ltr) with 1ml of each of the FloraMicro,FloraGro & FloraBloom.
> Started with tap water that has been sitting for 48hrs and it was 92ppm & 68f (20*c)
> Mixed it up and ppm was 237ppm
> I had a few beers then measured again and it was 231ppm.
> View attachment 4338097 View attachment 4338098 View attachment 4338099


That makes much more sense. 130-140 ppm for the base.

I can't believe that plant was still hanging on lol. 

Thanks for the readings. Really thought I was going nuts lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> 3M dude I grabbed the mail this morning before I left for work, had a damn business looking letter in the box.
> 
> Thanks lol I got you still hang on
> 
> What were the crosses again?


ODST is Jack Herer x Maui Wowie.

Scarab is Blueberry x Sweet Tooth.

Glad you got it. My wife insisted on sending your girl those nail things lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I just woke up early like usual... and there is NO work to do... no girls to tend to.. no res’s to change.... no PH to check... fuck
> 
> This feels awful
> 
> All I get to do now is smoke :/ why does that feel not good enough? That was always the goal....


I always liked the growing as much as the smoking. It's a form of meditation for me.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I always liked the growing as much as the smoking. It's a form of meditation for me.


 It was literally my therapy in every sense of the word 

I lived to take care of them and intern I was taking care of myself

Miss them so bad I seriously feel sad and empty


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 23, 2019)

My largest cola on white Widow

  

What a plant!!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> My largest cola on white Widow
> 
> View attachment 4338139 View attachment 4338140
> 
> What a plant!!


Hopefully it's real good smoke.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 23, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> My largest cola on white Widow
> 
> View attachment 4338139 View attachment 4338140
> 
> What a plant!!


Start a new batch in your new place ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> ODST reminds me of halo . So why not .


ODST... Helljumper inbound lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 23, 2019)

Dude she was so happy about those nail things lol. Worked out so good for both. She’s always curious so she was smiling when she saw it was in nail shit.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 23, 2019)

When should I start main lining ? That sh is growing pretty fast .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Dude she was so happy about those nail things lol. Worked out so good for both. She’s always curious so she was smiling when she saw it was in nail shit.


My wife used to sell them. They last 5x longer than nail polish I guess. She said there's a YouTube video that shows you how to put them on. She's thrilled she likes them lol.

Good deal.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> When should I start main lining ? That sh is growing pretty fast .


Depends on your method and who you ask lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 23, 2019)

Guess the nebulas method . The bottom side growth is branching pretty well .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Guess the nebulas method . The bottom side growth is branching pretty well .


Traditionally, you let it hit the 6th node and then top at the third and clean off everything below that. Let those 2 mains grow out and top them again at the third node again. There's your manifold, traditionally lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Traditionally, you let it hit the 6th node and then top at the third and clean off everything below that. Let those 2 mains grow out and top them again at the third node again. There's your manifold, traditionally lol.


Thing is pretty tight node wise . Trying to utilize all the space I can on these 3 buckets .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Thing is pretty tight node wise . Trying to utilize all the space I can on these 3 buckets .


There's no limitations on training. You can do so many different things. You'll never hear me knock manifolds though lol. As long as you have the height, you're good to go.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> There's no limitations on training. You can do so many different things. You'll never hear me knock manifolds though lol. As long as you have the height, you're good to go.


Don’t have a whole lot of height .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 23, 2019)

Clyde ya it’s weird isn’t it. I barely smoke now. Well my boss likes to smoke so we do at work. But at home I barely smoke anymore. Not as fun once you have a ton....... a lot of the fun before it seemed was the chase. 


But it’s all good. How you doing man. Your plant looked good. Throw some dry closeup pics up. Wanna see what she looks like better close up.


----------



## schmebulock (May 23, 2019)

@ClydeWalters empty nest / garden syndrome - sounds like your next grow design needs a mother plant to have perpetual harvests!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Don’t have a whole lot of height .


How much we talking? Top of bucket to 12" or so below max height on your light?


----------



## schmebulock (May 23, 2019)

Can anyone weigh in on my coco girls? They're clawing pretty hard last night, i don't think i'm getting good enough drainage in my coco plus perhaps still a calmag deficiency? Coco is such a little calmag bastard at the beginning.



Middle girl (Forum stomper 2) has always been the one that has ignored most of the issues, but she is clawing a little bit.
 

FS3 is the fussiest of the 3 - she's also next to the air intake on the tent (idk if that matters)


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Can anyone weigh in on my coco girls? They're clawing pretty hard last night, i don't think i'm getting good enough drainage in my coco plus perhaps still a calmag deficiency? Coco is such a little calmag bastard at the beginning.
> 
> View attachment 4338177
> 
> ...


That's mag, not calcium so much. Maybe even K def.

You're feeding heavy N, the claw and dark green. Could be pushing your mag out. Try an epsom foliar.

The one next to the fan is definitely getting windburn.


----------



## schmebulock (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Try an epsom foliar.


actually never tried a foliar yet - what might the ratio on this be? 

and just a standard spray bottle I assume?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I just woke up early like usual... and there is NO work to do... no girls to tend to.. no res’s to change.... no PH to check... fuck
> 
> This feels awful
> 
> All I get to do now is smoke :/ why does that feel not good enough? That was always the goal....


You like the journey more than the destination....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> actually never tried a foliar yet - what might the ratio on this be?
> 
> and just a standard spray bottle I assume?


1 tsp per gallon.

Standard spray bottle. Just let it dissolve.

That one in the wind needs to be moved, that'll just cause more stress and more defs.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> When should I start main lining ? That sh is growing pretty fast .


When you have 6 nodes...go to growweedeasy and read tutorial...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> How much we talking? Top of bucket to 12" or so below max height on your light?


Think it’s 6 feet tall or tad less .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think it’s 6 feet tall or tad less .


Even at 3 foot of stalk space, you're good. Manifold away.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 23, 2019)

My angry hulk gets damn droopy when the lights go out. 

The others don’t. Leaves look healthy. He/she(reg) is my most Sativa plant..... maybe that’s why. Idk.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Even at 3 foot of stalk space, you're good. Manifold away.


Am I tying the new tops down in a t form when they are able to ?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Am I tying the new tops down in a t form when they are able to ?


Yes. And if you top again that’s nug buckets manifold. 8-16 tops 

Nebulas you T it out top once more after the first time and let it ride.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

Yessir. Just keep pulling them down as they stretch out.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yes. And if you top again that’s nug buckets manifold. 8-16 tops
> 
> Nebulas you T it out top once more after the first time and let it ride.


You sure? Thought nebula topped again at the third. Then let those growth tips go up.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You sure? Thought nebula topped again at the third. Then let those growth tips go up.


I edited it. You’re right. It’s two toppings and let them go


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I edited it. You’re right. It’s two toppings and let them go


Don't forget to clip the 2nd node.


----------



## schmebulock (May 23, 2019)

oh @Smokexbreak - that glass blunt was fantastic last night - i think i prefer it to my bong now haha

after i was done i just pushed all the ash out the front, rinsed out the back piece, separated the parts and let them dry.


----------



## schmebulock (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> 1 tsp per gallon.
> 
> Standard spray bottle. Just let it dissolve.
> 
> That one in the wind needs to be moved, that'll just cause more stress and more defs.


just regular epsom salt from walmart?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> just regular epsom salt from walmart?


Yea, magnesium sulfate.


----------



## schmebulock (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, magnesium sulfate.


thank you! i'll give it a whirl and just pull the fan that's blowing air into the air intake. Since the tent has a negative pressure differential it should just naturally pull air in. Was just trying to help that along lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> oh @Smokexbreak - that glass blunt was fantastic last night - i think i prefer it to my bong now haha
> 
> after i was done i just pushed all the ash out the front, rinsed out the back piece, separated the parts and let them dry.


Link source, i’ll see how long it takes to break...


----------



## schmebulock (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Link source, i’ll see how long it takes to break...


https://dankgeek.com/products/grav-labs-glass-blunt

that's the site i ordered it from ^


----------



## iceman2494 (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Don't forget to clip the 2nd node.


So I cut down to 3rd node . Make the new tops a t shape . Then top those two t nodes and top again on 3rd after ?


----------



## schmebulock (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Link source, i’ll see how long it takes to break...


best part is i only made a 2" blunt - you can put exactly how much you want in without worrying about burning the rest off into the night and wasting it


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> https://dankgeek.com/products/grav-labs-glass-blunt
> 
> that's the site i ordered it from ^


Thanks...done deal lucille...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> oh @Smokexbreak - that glass blunt was fantastic last night - i think i prefer it to my bong now haha
> 
> after i was done i just pushed all the ash out the front, rinsed out the back piece, separated the parts and let them dry.


“*DO NOT take apart to clean, may result in damage.”*


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So I cut down to 3rd node . Make the new tops a t shape . Then top those two t nodes and top again on 3rd after ?


After you top and make your T, they'll grow out. Top them between the 3rd and 4th node. Cut the growth tips at the 2 node completely off so there a space between your 1st and 3rd node. That's your 8 tops.


----------



## schmebulock (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> “*DO NOT take apart to clean, may result in damage.”*


they go right back together, there's nothing that could break unless you put the glass pieces in at an angle.

i just mated them up and the inner tube slid right in - no harm no foul.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> After you top and make your T, they'll grow out. Top them between the 3rd and 4th node. Cut the growth tips at the 2 node completely off so there a space between your 1st and 3rd node. That's your 8 tops.


You might hold off on taking the 2nd node laterals off, until your 3rds are doing well, at least on your first go, won’t hurt...shit happens....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> they go right back together, there's nothing that could break unless you put the glass pieces in at an angle.
> 
> i just mated them up and the inner tube slid right in - no harm no foul.


If it can break, i’ll figure it out...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You might hold off on taking the 2nd node laterals off, until your 3rds are doing well, at least on your first go, won’t hurt...shit happens....


Sure thing.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

Wiring receptacles into my room right now. Really wish I was planning on putting this room in when I built the house. Could have saved myself so much work lol. Breaking my fucking balls.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

One more receptacle and then I can hook up the breaker... thunderstorm just rolled in... Smoke Break!


----------



## schmebulock (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You might hold off on taking the 2nd node laterals off, until your 3rds are doing well, at least on your first go, won’t hurt...shit happens....


what... like accidentally ripping off the ancillary nodes in LST?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 23, 2019)

Whew... 150+ posts to catch up. Wow! Lol

Have any of you ever heard of a guy who goes by LightAdict? His "flux" is what I've been trying to do. It's just a manifold technique but holy crap it produces!

Here's one he did. 
  

Check one of his flux grows here from 2016. He's going for 50 oz from one plant grown indoors.
https://www.420magazine.com/community/threads/fluxing-it-up-one-last-time-the-flux-to-end-all-fluxes-la-style.283921/


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> what... like accidentally ripping off the ancillary nodes in LST?


Let me count the ways...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Let me count the ways...


32.... always 32.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

5 new receptacles, no more extension cords. Ahhh.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> 5 new receptacles, no more extension cords. Ahhh.


Nicely done bro! I gotta do that for a new space I want to use. I've never installed a new breaker but, it doesn't seem very difficult to do.


----------



## 61falcon (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You might hold off on taking the 2nd node laterals off, until your 3rds are doing well, at least on your first go, won’t hurt...shit happens....


I kept my 3 & 4's. Managed to split my 4's but they're not done yet.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Nicely done bro! I gotta do that for a new space I want to use. I've never installed a new breaker but, it doesn't seem very difficult to do.


It's not, just be slow and precise. If you don't feel comfortable with it, definitely call someone. Very easy to touch what you shouldn't lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

I don't see a whole lot of cropped manifolds. Why for?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 23, 2019)

Bh seems a little droopy and look of a funky color starting .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Bh seems a little droopy and look of a funky color starting .


Your environment is off. Also, I can see light through your netcup I think.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Your environment is off. Also, I can see light through your netcup I think.


Hmm temp has been stable at 79 and rh I’m the 50s . Maybe it’s getting to much light from when I turn the 288 on ?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 23, 2019)

Added hand full more hydrotron to both. Ph is 5.9 ppm are both 330 .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Hmm temp has been stable at 79 and rh I’m the 50s . Maybe it’s getting to much light from when I turn the 288 on ?


Humidity is a little low for that temp. Could be why it looks like mag.

 

How much of that ppm is feed?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 23, 2019)

Bh started at 129 I think ppm from tap water .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 23, 2019)

could it be from the extra ml of each I added earlier today ?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Whew... 150+ posts to catch up. Wow! Lol
> 
> Have any of you ever heard of a guy who goes by LightAdict? His "flux" is what I've been trying to do. It's just a manifold technique but holy crap it produces!
> 
> ...


He doesn’t even smoke..,


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> He doesn’t even smoke..,


Really? Id never be able to grow and not smoke man!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 23, 2019)

Bet he has a lot of friends .. Id go crazy to find out if it’s even good.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Bet he has a lot of friends .. Id go crazy to find out if it’s even good.


I folliwed him, he was growing for a sick family member...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I folliwed him, he was growing for a sick family member...


Give that man the key to the city !


----------



## Moabfighter (May 23, 2019)

Iceman I’m leaving for Florida tonight. Can drop you those beans and samples of my buds at about 3,4am id guess, or I can catch you coming back on Memorial Day. Let me know man! I’ll have wife and kid so don’t feel obligated to do some crazy hangout. Can literally just say what’s up drop you your shit and run. Not exactly sure where you live but know your state is among my route and I’ll drive whatever distance to hand deliver you these Ethos


----------



## Moabfighter (May 23, 2019)

Nothing appears to bitching at me. That’s all I know.

Ph stable. Feel confident leaving it.....



Edit gonna get some sleep in the next hour or two and roll out about 3am. Imagine I’d hit your area iceman somewhere around 8,9,10,11 ish.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Iceman I’m leaving for Florida tonight. Can drop you those beans and samples of my buds at about 3,4am id guess, or I can catch you coming back on Memorial Day. Let me know man! I’ll have wife and kid so don’t feel obligated to do some crazy hangout. Can literally just say what’s up drop you your shit and run. Not exactly sure where you live but know your state is among my route and I’ll drive whatever distance to hand deliver you these Ethos


If you do Memorial Day what time you swinging through . Only saying is i have one to get to school tomorrow morning . I get up at 5 am usually. Hit me up on pm and exchange numbers so we can see what’s up.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Nothing appears to bitching at me. That’s all I know.
> 
> Ph stable. Feel confident leaving it.....
> 
> ...


Your soils are lookin fuckin lovely !


----------



## Moabfighter (May 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> If you do Memorial Day what time you swinging through . Only saying is i have one to get to school tomorrow morning . I get up at 5 am usually. Hit me up on pm and exchange numbers so we can see what’s up.


Cool man gotcha. Don’t gotta do any ghetto cowboy gangster stuff like me and Clyde do. Just be cool to meet number 2 of my 5 “real life”, yet still online.... friends. 

Maybe me and smoke and 3M and homegrown can meet one day.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Your soils are lookin fuckin lovely !


Yeah I know.....dick lol. that brown top looks disgusting. I don’t know why it looks like that :/


----------



## Moabfighter (May 23, 2019)

Hey wait. I thought you were being a smart ass. Maybe not. I thought you were joking how ugly the soil looks lol. 

Hell man I guess in comparison to my two Banana Hammock plants, the others are looking pretty decent hah. They were all started on the same day.

Except those sprouts.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hey wait. I thought you were being a smart ass. Maybe not. I thought you were joking how ugly the soil looks lol.
> 
> Hell man I guess in comparison to my two Banana Hammock plants, the others are looking pretty decent hah. They were all started on the same day.
> 
> Except those sprouts.


No the soils look real good . Shit we both are out of Our element doing dwc . I’m clueless on this side of the fence . No neg this side .


----------



## schmebulock (May 23, 2019)

home depot didn't have Southern AG GFF - so guess i'll be ordering it here in a bit. Picked up some new pvc intersections to fix my design a bit. 

picked up epsom salt though - i'll mix up a gallon tonight and give them a spritz @3rd Monkey  thank you!

oh, do i ph the mixture before spraying?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 23, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> home depot didn't have Southern AG GFF - so guess i'll be ordering it here in a bit. Picked up some new pvc intersections to fix my design a bit.
> 
> picked up epsom salt though - i'll mix up a gallon tonight and give them a spritz @3rd Monkey  thank you!
> 
> oh, do i ph the mixture before spraying?


Go amazon .


----------



## schmebulock (May 23, 2019)

@Or_Gro while i'm on amazon should i just go ahead and dive into a bottle of hydroguard? Anything else i should get that's beneficial to the DWC?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 23, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @Or_Gro while i'm on amazon should i just go ahead and dive into a bottle of hydroguard? Anything else i should get that's beneficial to the DWC?


Yeah. Get hydroguard or something like it. 

3M swears by some organic tea mix stuff. I really wanna try it myself.


----------



## schmebulock (May 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah. Get hydroguard or something like it.
> 
> 3M swears by some organic tea mix stuff. I really wanna try it myself.


roger that - the reviews on the hydroguard are pretty crazy - before and after brown to white overnight

if my AC unit breaks its circuit again i may have to come up with a better outlet situation. It's even more important now than ever to keep a good temp in the room haha


----------



## iceman2494 (May 23, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> roger that - the reviews on the hydroguard are pretty crazy - before and after brown to white overnight
> 
> if my AC unit breaks its circuit again i may have to come up with a better outlet situation. It's even more important now than ever to keep a good temp in the room haha


Come in my state and tell me that . 90s with 100% humidity.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Come in my state and tell me that . 90s with 100% humidity.


Couldn’t imagine the coast humidity. Gonna feel that shit this time tomorrow. Nothing’s hot like coast hot for real.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 23, 2019)

so Monday you think be best iceman? Trying to line up some Hydro shit in Charlotte. Don’t think it’ll fit in my Subaru though..... wonder if it’s legal to strap a 60 gallon res to the top....?


----------



## schmebulock (May 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Couldn’t imagine the coast humidity. Gonna feel that shit this time tomorrow. Nothing’s hot like coast hot for real.


spent some time in texas and some time in virginia... and virginia (next to Chesapeake bay) was worse by far. it was ALWAYS 100% humidity


----------



## Moabfighter (May 23, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> spent some time in texas and some time in virginia... and virginia (next to Chesapeake bay) was worse by far. it was ALWAYS 100% humidity


Fuck Virginia


----------



## iceman2494 (May 23, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> spent some time in texas and some time in virginia... and virginia (next to Chesapeake bay) was worse by far. it was ALWAYS 100% humidity


Lived in north Texas . No humidity compared to the south. No escaping the heat .


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> He doesn’t even smoke..,


You're kidding! Wow...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> could it be from the extra ml of each I added earlier today ?


So you have 200ppm in nutes? That shouldn't hurt it. 

Do you have one of these lux meters? Only way to know if it's your light. 

Try upping your humidity a tad. It's trying to grow super fast, but it's burning itself out. Can't respire at peak efficiency.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> home depot didn't have Southern AG GFF - so guess i'll be ordering it here in a bit. Picked up some new pvc intersections to fix my design a bit.
> 
> picked up epsom salt though - i'll mix up a gallon tonight and give them a spritz @3rd Monkey  thank you!
> 
> oh, do i ph the mixture before spraying?


Never not ph lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> So you have 200ppm in nutes? That shouldn't hurt it.
> 
> Do you have one of these lux meters? Only way to know if it's your light.
> 
> Try upping your humidity a tad. It's trying to grow super fast, but it's burning itself out. Can't respire at peak efficiency.


I’ll give the wet towel trick a go .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll give the wet towel trick a go .


Whatever you have to do to try and pick it up a bit. Make sure you get a solid temp drop at lights out too. Do you know how respiration works?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @Or_Gro while i'm on amazon should i just go ahead and dive into a bottle of hydroguard? Anything else i should get that's beneficial to the DWC?


Get gff on amazon instead


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @Or_Gro while i'm on amazon should i just go ahead and dive into a bottle of hydroguard? Anything else i should get that's beneficial to the DWC?


Just order the southernAg GFF from Amazon. That's what I did... 

TIP: If you actually use it on your lawn, a bucket siphon makes it super easy. 
Just mix it 16X strength then turn on the hose & go!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Just order the southernAg GFF from Amazon. That's what I did...
> 
> TIP: If you actually use it on your lawn, a bucket siphon makes it super easy.
> Just mix it 16X strength then turn on the hose & go!


You dun good


----------



## Moabfighter (May 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll give the wet towel trick a go .


Holy shit. 

I think I have a water leak or something damn. I haven’t seen under 68% RH in months without trying REALLY hard to dry the room out. Damn. Not sure what to do. 

Thinking my grow room has the leak. One closet has a little mold for some reason. By the hot water heater. No leaks that I see. But who knows what the pipes are doing...... anyway grow room seems more humid than it should idk. Trying to find a Dehu.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 23, 2019)

Closet is all set! Anyone got a spare 2x2 they wanna sell??  Might just grab one off ebay and call it a day lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

Hey sticky...navel exercises this weekend?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Hey sticky...navel exercises this weekend?


Really hope you mean "naval" exercises lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Closet is all set! Anyone got a spare 2x2 they wanna sell??  Might just grab one off ebay and call it a day lol


Nowhere for the 4x4 to fit?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You dun good


I use southerAg GFF on my potted plants in trays. 
Some of them don't drink water as fast as others, so they end up getting watered early. This can lead to root problems, but GFF takes care of it -- no problem-o.
It's also great for seedlings.
Soak em in water, then go to peats with a little GFF and you won't have any damp off, guaranteed.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Hey sticky...navel exercises this weekend?


PECHOTI !!!!!!!!!! Using RSO


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Really hope you mean "naval" exercises lol.


lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Really hope you mean "naval" exercises lol.


Nope, navel...google pechoti


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Nowhere for the 4x4 to fit?


Theres room ive been using it for awhile now and I never seem to use all the space.. just seems more logical to get a smaller 2x2 for veg. I normally veg for 30 to 40 days then flip


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I use southerAg GFF on my potted plants in trays.
> Some of them don't drink water as fast as others, so they end up getting watered early. This can lead to root problems, but GFF takes care of it -- no problem-o.
> It's also great for seedlings.
> Soak em in water, then go to peats with a little GFF and you won't have any damp off, guaranteed.


Doesn’t seem to do shit for damping off in my dwc, but great for roots...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> PECHOTI !!!!!!!!!! Using RSO
> 
> View attachment 4338446


Works with the coconut oil mix, too...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 23, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Closet is all set! Anyone got a spare 2x2 they wanna sell??  Might just grab one off ebay and call it a day lol


Buy you a 2x4 for your 4x4 lol edit nvm I feel ya


----------



## Moabfighter (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Works with the coconut oil mix, too...


Lmfao


----------



## schmebulock (May 23, 2019)

ok mixed the epsom salt and did a foliar spray on the coco girls

ppm was down to 200 in the dwc bucket so i mixed some high ppm (7ml of each of the trio in a half gallon - ppm was like 1800+ according to my truncheon lol)

added a bit and measured, added a bit and measured... finally got ppm back to 350


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Nope, navel...google pechoti


Y'all get down out there on the west coast. Weed in your belly button lol.


----------



## schmebulock (May 23, 2019)

oh and i cut a pizza slice wedge out of the lid for easy access. Sliced left and right and left the back plastic alone as the hinge


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Lmfao


Don’t knock what you haven’t tried...a little bit of decarbed liquid/gel cannabis on your navel, and 30 mins later you will be more f#cked up than ever....

Sticky told me his bud told him about using rso, I only had some coconut oil tincture....narcotic! No shit!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Y'all get down out there on the west coast. Weed in your belly button lol.


Try it once dude...there’s a whole field of real medicine based on pechoti gland...


----------



## schmebulock (May 23, 2019)

oh and i ordered a gallon of the hydroguard an 8oz of the gff


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Try it once dude...there’s a whole field of real medicine based on pechoti gland...


Oh I'm not saying I don't believe it. Some college kids were getting really fucked up funneling beer into their asses. 

Just the thought of my wife walking in on me oiling up the old button... lol... rather the embarrassment of getting caught cranking it haha.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> oh and i cut a pizza slice wedge out of the lid for easy access. Sliced left and right and left the back plastic alone as the hinge


So how do you plug that?

Earlier i mentioned cutting a hole in lid with a circle drill bit, slightly smaller than size of a 2” neoprene collar, works great....


----------



## schmebulock (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> So how do you plug that?
> 
> Earlier i mentioned cutting a hole in lid with a circle drill bit, slightly smaller than size of a 2” neoprene collar, works great....


i used a pocket knife so i didn't lose any material - i just wedge it back together


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i used a pocket knife so i didn't lose any material - i just wedge it back together


No light leaking through the cuts?


----------



## schmebulock (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> No light leaking through the cuts?


not tonight - but i'm betting subsequent uses will wear it out - i've got some black duct tape i could drape over the sides...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Oh I'm not saying I don't believe it. Some college kids were getting really fucked up funneling beer into their asses.
> 
> Just the thought of my wife walking in on me oiling up the old button... lol... rather the embarrassment of getting caught cranking it haha.


Put a little on a cotton swab, tape it there put your shirt on...no heavy equipment operating...

I’m no hippie, no prob w hippies, i just like gettin f#cked up...

Used this to make it, and other edibles...


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Clyde ya it’s weird isn’t it. I barely smoke now. Well my boss likes to smoke so we do at work. But at home I barely smoke anymore. Not as fun once you have a ton....... a lot of the fun before it seemed was the chase.
> 
> 
> But it’s all good. How you doing man. Your plant looked good. Throw some dry closeup pics up. Wanna see what she looks like better close up.


 I’ll definitely be posting some pictures 
 

I’m also going to be posting weights. As I have access to a scale momentarily 

Got some pretty cool videos too, i’ll have to upload them sometime

@schmebulock empty garden syndrome is reaaaallll

I’m not able to pop any new seeds yet... but I have access to fire ass clones anytime I want now. No need for a mother plant! I made some really really good friends that turned out to actually be people I grew up with so it was kind a neat to see them again and find out we share the same passion 

Cannot wait for the stuff to dry!!!!

It slam PACKED my 4x4 full hanging branches in there!!! Wiiiiild!!! There’s multiple pounds of weed in that tent


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Doesn’t seem to do shit for damping off in my dwc, but great for roots...


I never have a problem with damping off when I use southern Ag GFF.
Just soak the seeds & when they crack, stick em in big peats. 

EZ-PZ


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I’ll definitely be posting some pictures
> View attachment 4338453
> 
> I’m also going to be posting weights. As I have access to a scale momentarily
> ...


You been rubbing shit in your belly button lol?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You been rubbing shit in your belly button lol?


Hey! 
I resemble that remark...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hey!
> I resemble that remark...


That's gonna replace my usual "You on crack" remark lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Put a little on a cotton swab, tape it there put your shirt on...no heavy equipment operating...
> 
> I’m no hippie, no prob w hippies, i just like gettin f#cked up...
> 
> ...


I have the same one, member?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I never have a problem with damping off when I use southern Ag GFF.
> Just soak the seeds & when they crack, stick em in big peats.
> View attachment 4338455
> EZ-PZ


I’ll try that method, but using root riots or rapid rooters,...what’s your method?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You been rubbing shit in your belly button lol?


This is the kinda shit that makes people think you southern boys are closeminded...lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> This is the kinda shit that makes people think you southern boys are closeminded...lol


Who said I was a southern boy lol? There's rednecks north of the Mason Dixon. Good tune.

I'm not dissing it, really. I'm just getting a hell of a laugh out of it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I’ll try that method, but using root riots or rapid rooters,...what’s your method?


That's it. 
Soak em, then go straight to big peats after they crack. 
I use GFF + mykos when I transfer to peats.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I have the same one, member?


No...and i’m not gonna search 700 pages for it...

Take the coconut oil tinture recipe and put 2oz of dank in there...then try the method...no need for your wife to know how you got that fucked up...

Or don’t....

It’s not a gay thing, touchin your bellybutton...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Who said I was a southern boy lol? There's rednecks north of the Mason Dixon. Good tune.
> 
> I'm not dissing it, really. I'm just getting a hell of a laugh out of it.


I know, thas why the lol instead of the


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> No...and i’m not gonna search 700 pages for it...
> 
> Take the coconut oil tinture recipe and put 2oz of dank in there...then try the method...no need for your wife to know how you got that fucked up...
> 
> ...


When I said you were OCD with the destructions in the filing cabinet lol. 

I didn't say it was a gay thing, not putting it in somebody else's button, just a thing lol. It's just my sense of humor, not rated for everyone.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's it.
> Soak em, then go straight to big peats after they crack.
> I use GFF + mykos when I transfer to peats.
> View attachment 4338466


To clarify for a dumbass like me:

1. Soak them in water, no gff (if gff, how much)?

2. Put rooted seed in media that has been soaked in normal dilution of gff and water?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I know, thas why the lol instrad of the
> 
> View attachment 4338470


If you find me offensive... I find you offensive for finding me offensive lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> When I said you were OCD with the destructions in the filing cabinet lol.
> 
> I didn't say it was a gay thing, not putting it in somebody else's button, just a thing lol. It's just my sense of humor, not rated for everyone.


I do remember that part...and that somewhere on riu i discussed
the machine...i may have been doing some quality assurance that riff...

Speaking of which, i just now got the QA report for the Jack Herer just harvested:


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If you find me offensive... I find you offensive for finding me offensive lol.


That’s fucking offensive, i’m terribly offended...atm


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I do remember that part...and that somewhere on riu i discussed
> the machine...i may have been doing some quality assurance that riff...
> 
> Speaking of which, i just now got the QA report for the Jack Herer just harvested:
> ...


That is a pretty girl. Mine purps up, but yours has those pretty red hues in it. Mine go more dull orange/brown.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That is a pretty girl. Mine purps up, but yours has those pretty red hues in it. Mine go more dull orange/brown.


Thanks, yeah. All-around goodness, cept bud size/yield...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks, yeah. All-around goodness, cept bud size/yield...


Yea, I see she's a little leafy. Still... has to be a hell of a looker in terms of bag/jar appeal.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Y'all get down out there on the west coast. Weed in your belly button lol.


Lmao, it's the weirdest damn thing you'll ever do but trust me, it's worth the effort.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lmao, it's the weirdest damn thing you'll ever do but trust me, it's worth the effort.


I'm sure I'll eventually give way to temptation and wander from the path of righteousness and join you mutts in the slums, rubbing my button til I go blind lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lmao, it's the weirdest damn thing you'll ever do but trust me, it's worth the effort.


A two-fer, you can clean the lint out at the same time...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 23, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I never have a problem with damping off when I use southern Ag GFF.
> Just soak the seeds & when they crack, stick em in big peats.
> View attachment 4338455
> EZ-PZ


Chunky, who are you?

You seem to be someone I’d like to make friends with based on the three posts and one photo I’ve seen of yours. 

Thanks for joining our conversation.

How would you like to join our Bh Comparative grow?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Chunky, who are you?
> 
> You seem to be someone I’d like to make friends with based on the three posts and one photo I’ve seen of yours.
> 
> ...


Subtle... lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm sure I'll eventually give way to temptation and wander from the path of righteousness and join you mutts in the slums, rubbing my button til I go blind lol.


Away, away with rum by gum...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Subtle... lol.


Suave...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Suave...


Smooth...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Smooth...


Slick...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 23, 2019)

10:30 and I’m going to bed. Leaving out of here at about 3,4am et

Checking my DWC then, (I adjusted to 5.7 ph earlier like 6am earlier, it’s at 5.8 now, pretty stable....)

Gave my Bh 150–170 ppm and no shit it’s reading 80-106 now.

So I guess that means like, it really is uh.... making positive progress? Doing what is supposed to be doing?

Holy shit lol damn.

Iceman I’m working on your package now. Drunk but fuck it. Just gonna bring all my seeds and let you pick your ethos and send you home with enough seeds to last the rest your life if so the Internet ever dies or whatever.... always gotta be prepared ya know. I get so excited for seeds these days.

Gonna pass some seeds some friends have gave to me on to you aswell. If you could throw a pic up maybe, just so the guys who shared with me theirs will see that those got stretched out even further across the land. Kind of neat I think.

Can’t wait to see you man. This is bucket list life stuff that I will never forget. Means a lot to me. We share words online and share seeds and vibes, yet soon will sit down and have dank ass smoked meats for lunch/dinner.

See you monday brother, thanks again. Please don’t give me no happy sweet bullshit on my weed. I legit probably smoke an eighth a day at work.:... my boss loves it. But to me, it’s all the same. The weed honestly just “doesn’t do it anymore”

Straight up it might be bunk. That’s why I want to give you a lot of it so you can smoke a few bowls of each and honestly tell me. Because if it isn’t worth the felonies...... I make enough money to buy weed from someone who can do it better than me now days. I don’t want to. But if my weed sucks donkey dick....... I need to know that and I mean it. Because to me it all sucks. I haven’t been “oh my god I’m so high I can’t see” in years. Not sure if it’s adapting to the feeling more, or it just not being as sweet feeling as when I was a “kid”? I don’t know.
Maybe my weed sucks dick? I just need you to tell me man.

I’m labeling all icemans smoke 1.2.3.4 etc. dimes. And listing out what those strains are, whatever. Just need to know if I’m wasting my time e or not.

Drank a. Bunch of veer so I can sleep now from 11pm to 3-4am, then it’s go time baby. Wish me luck. Can’t wait to smoke my own homegrown pot with my 60-65yr old grandpa 600 miles plus from home. Cabinet man and just all around whistling nice to everyone knows everyone good man. Wish I could be him.

Rock on friends. Talk soon. Maybe I can find some medics weed in Florida? Think it’s medically legal? And my grandpas stepson cabinet man has connects whatever. May come home with some killa idk

Think that’s longest lost of my career I do t know. Too drunk fuck. Just been standing here for like fifteen minute typing this......... goodnight.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Slick...


Surreptitious... oh yea, went Merriam-Webster in your ass lol.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm sure I'll eventually give way to temptation and wander from the path of righteousness and join you mutts in the slums, rubbing my button til I go blind lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 23, 2019)

@iceman2494 heres you over 18g worthvlf samples. 4 of the sacks are eighths. Will try to find more buds tomorrow. All labeled. Got my ethos seeds out too. You can have your pick at the best looking ones. See you Monday


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 23, 2019)

What the absolute fuck?!? All I know is I haven’t been on here all day I come back to you guys talking about lubing up your belly buttons for a nice fuckin..... smh. Idk what’s going on here....

I think I’m also about to just transfer my DWC plant to coco and be done with it lol. Shits frustrating to no ends.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> 10:30 and I’m going to bed. Leaving out of here at about 3,4am et
> 
> Checking my DWC then, (I adjusted to 5.7 ph earlier like 6am earlier, it’s at 5.8 now, pretty stable....)
> 
> ...





3rd Monkey said:


> Surreptitious... oh yea, went Merriam-Webster in your ass lol.


Sweet...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> View attachment 4338512





Smokexbreak said:


> What the absolute fuck?!? All I know is I haven’t been on here all day I come back to you guys talking about lubing up your belly buttons for a nice fuckin..... smh. Idk what’s going on here....
> 
> I think I’m also about to just transfer my DWC plant to coco and be done with it lol. Shits frustrating to no ends.


Lol...i’m sorry...lotta navel-envy here..,


----------



## Moabfighter (May 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> What the absolute fuck?!? All I know is I haven’t been on here all day I come back to you guys talking about lubing up your belly buttons for a nice fuckin..... smh. Idk what’s going on here....
> 
> I think I’m also about to just transfer my DWC plant to coco and be done with it lol. Shits frustrating to no ends.


Wishing I had started my BH in soil then potentially transplanted lol. 

May have light burned the BH DWC and BH soil. Sure as fuck didn’t burn/hinder my other ethos soil plants with light or whatever....... germinated same day. Both BH started in water. My 3 other great plants simply didn’t start in water and are great. I dunno.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Wishing I had started my BH in soil then potentially transplanted lol.
> 
> May have light burned the BH DWC and BH soil. Sure as fuck didn’t burn/hinder my other ethos soil plants with light or whatever....... germinated same day. Both BH started in water. My 3 other great plants simply didn’t start in water and are great. I dunno.


Dwc takes more skill than stickin a seed in dirt..,.gotta pay your dues...


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Chunky, who are you?
> 
> You seem to be someone I’d like to make friends with based on the three posts and one photo I’ve seen of yours.
> 
> ...


Sure! 
Whatever that is... 

I've been known to grow 9 footers in 10 gallon pots outdoors. 

But not this year. 
Fuck big plants, I'm lazy...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 23, 2019)

@ClydeWalters i have 3.27oz of white widow xxl that finished, faded, now harvested and cured. Looking forward to comparing.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Dwc takes more skill than stickin a seed in dirt..,.gotta pay your dues...


Hey man....... I’m one of the best around R sticking a seed in dirt and going on about my day not thinking twice, because I know what to do with soil grows...... Trust me, I FEEL HARRRRRD DWC is 100x more work and sadly I don’t seem to have the time for quite it all.

Dialing in specific nutrient profiles, because this nute is too high, so lower this to make this work......


I work a day job 50 hours a week guys. Starting the week after Memorial Day (this week) we work 12-14 hours every Friday now apparently........ so that’ll be 60+ a week.....

I honestly to goodness don’t have time to sit here and stare at my plants all day :/


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> What the absolute fuck?!? All I know is I haven’t been on here all day I come back to you guys talking about lubing up your belly buttons for a nice fuckin..... smh. Idk what’s going on here....
> 
> I think I’m also about to just transfer my DWC plant to coco and be done with it lol. Shits frustrating to no ends.


Once you go navel....


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hey man....... I’m one of the best around R sticking a seed in dirt and going on about my day not thinking twice, because I know what to do with soil grows...... Trust me, I FEEL HARRRRRD DWC is 100x more work and sadly I don’t seem to have the time for quite it all.
> 
> Dialing in specific nutrient profiles, because this nute is too high, so lower this to make this work......
> 
> ...


Go with what you know.
Purists are fools; semi-organic rules! 


(Ima poet & didn't know it )


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hey man....... I’m one of the best around R sticking a seed in dirt and going on about my day not thinking twice, because I know what to do with soil grows...... Trust me, I FEEL HARRRRRD DWC is 100x more work and sadly I don’t seem to have the time for quite it all.
> 
> Dialing in specific nutrient profiles, because this nute is too high, so lower this to make this work......
> 
> ...


That’s not dwc...that’s you.,.

Like cs says...go with what works for you..


----------



## Moabfighter (May 23, 2019)

Best beer in the world. Drank too many. Driving 11 hours one way tomorrow. Setting alarm for 3am et. It’s 12 now. Wish me luck. Have a good Memorial Day everyone.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> That’s not dwc...that’s you.,.


Working a 12 hour a day day job? 


How does one manage DWC working 50-60 hours a week? Automated controllers? Not talking smack man I’m serious. I want to grow those monsters more than anything. Just where’s the time to do it all with a family work dinner house cleaning etc obligations?

Not to say it can’t be done. Not at all. Firm believer in if there’s a will there a way. But how?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> That’s not dwc...that’s you.,.


I grow in both soil & coco and use the shit out of my EC & ph meters. 
But only because I experiment a LOT.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 23, 2019)

I can’t experiment. I’m in an illegal state and I either grow enough weed to sustain my habit or I line someone else’s pocket. I’m not willing to do the latter. So I’m strongly seeking yield oriented methods.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

.


StickyBudHound said:


> Once you go navel....


 ...you save your lungs....


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I can’t experiment. I’m in an illegal state and I either grow enough weed to sustain my habit or I line someone else’s pocket. I’m not willing to do the latter. So I’m strongly seeking yield oriented methods.


I can dig it. 
If you pay close attention, I'll show you what not to do...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Best beer in the world. Drank too many. Driving 11 hours one way tomorrow. Setting alarm for 3am et. It’s 12 now. Wish me luck. Have a good Memorial Day everyone.
> 
> View attachment 4338545


Eat when you’re hungry....


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 23, 2019)

Hey everybody, time for another random visit from me in the middle of the night. Its finally time to put the outdoor plants Ive been vegging indoors to go outside tomorrow. That means more space in the veg room and I can lower my lights probably 8" or more! My BH plant is currently my smallest plant and she had a littoe more stretch than I hoped but I think she will really kick into high gear after I do all this tomorrow! Happy days!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Working a 12 hour a day day job?
> 
> 
> How does one manage DWC working 50-60 hours a week? Automated controllers? Not talking smack man I’m serious. I want to grow those monsters more than anything. Just where’s the time to do it all with a family work dinner house cleaning etc obligations?
> ...


Part of it is doing your homework before you start....then comin up with a plan that fits your life.....then startin...stick with what works for ya...plenty of monsters in other media...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Part of it is doing your homework before you start....then comin up with a plan that fits your life.....then startin...stick with what works for ya...plenty of monsters in other media...


I feel you man. I didn’t do my homework. @ClydeWalters transplanted a hempy to DWC and grew that white widow auto monster. Inspired me I won’t lie. I can’t do that given my work schedule/apparently lack of..... I don’t know what? I’m trying but can’t seem to produce over a QP per plant but mostly grow autos so I’m hoping this run of photos grow better


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I feel you man. I didn’t do my homework. @ClydeWalters transplanted a hempy to DWC and grew that white widow auto monster. Inspired me I won’t lie. I can’t do that given my work schedule/apparently lack of..... I don’t know what? I’m trying but can’t seem to produce over a QP per plant but mostly grow autos so I’m hoping this run of photos grow better



Good move....now go to sleep....


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 23, 2019)

Hey @Or_Gro, where did you get your styrofoam pot elevators?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Hey @Or_Gro, where did you get your styrofoam pot elevators?


Home depot...but any building materials supplier has styrofoam insulation board...

hey man, plant em well tomorrow...


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I feel you man. I didn’t do my homework. @ClydeWalters transplanted a hempy to DWC and grew that white widow auto monster. Inspired me I won’t lie. I can’t do that given my work schedule/apparently lack of..... I don’t know what? I’m trying but can’t seem to produce over a QP per plant but mostly grow autos so I’m hoping this run of photos grow better


1/4 lb is actually pretty good for a non-scrogged indoor plant. 
My indoor plants usually average around 2 zips because I pack em in.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Home depot...
> 
> hey man, plant em well tomorrow...


 No home depot in my area... gonna try lowes. I have been successful transplanting 3 plants so far from 2gal plastic pots to 7gal fabric pots. I know kosher kush plant will be easy, its 70+ days old in 2gals. Its rootball is strong. The other two are 40 days old. Im planting in ffhf and ffof and they have been in coco from the beginning so not sure what thats gonna do.

Heres a pic of my kosher kush's stem. Manifold action.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> No home depot in my area... gonna try lowes. I have been successful transplanting 3 plants so far from 2gal plastic pots to 7gal fabric pots. I know kosher kush plant will be easy, its 70+ days old in 2gals. Its rootball is strong. The other two are 40 days old. Im planting in ffhf and ffof and they have been in coco from the beginning so not sure what thats gonna do.
> 
> Heres a pic of my kosher kush's stem. Manifold action.


Lowes’ll do it, too...she looks like a winner!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> 1/4 lb is actually pretty good for a non-scrogged indoor plant.
> My indoor plants usually average around 2 zips because I pack em in.


Doin sog?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 23, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lowes’ll do it, too...she looks like a winner!


Do you remember where you found those in ghe store? Im goin to lowes in the morning.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 23, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Do you remember where you found those in ghe store? Im goin to lowes in the morning.


Should be in lumber/plywood area, 4x8 styrofoam insulation sheet:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Insulfoam-Common-2-in-x-4-ft-x-8-ft-Actual-2-in-x-4-ft-x-8-ft-R7-7-Faced-Polystyrene-Garage-Door-Foam-Board-Insulation/3014190


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 23, 2019)

Ahhhhhhh!! I didnt realize thats what you were using! Makes alot of sense now!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 23, 2019)

Man I feel Like my roots have doubled my or tripled in size/branching top sides starting to get moving finally....
Today....
  

Yesterday


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 24, 2019)

FINALLY ordered myself an RO system...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 4338525
> 
> @iceman2494 heres you over 18g worthvlf samples. 4 of the sacks are eighths. Will try to find more buds tomorrow. All labeled. Got my ethos seeds out too. You can have your pick at the best looking ones. See you Monday


this gonna be chill as fuck ! My bad passed out last night .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Lol...i’m sorry...lotta navel-envy here..,


How many fingers do you use ?


----------



## schmebulock (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How many fingers do you use ?


gotta get the whole hand in there to really make it worth your while, /s LOL


----------



## schmebulock (May 24, 2019)

Okay so did a few things last night:

Day 33:

Pulled lid up one last time to check on roots, then LST tied everything back down. Tan isn't a bad color, so i'm not super worried, but either way i have GFF and hydroguard on their way



Tied down:




final pic and most importantly - should I trim this off? Since I lost the two ancillary stems - It's just about 3 inches of stem that leads up to two fan leaves. No nodes are growing off of that. What if i chop it at the red lines? @Or_Gro @3rd Monkey


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How many fingers do you use ?


I don’t....i do a handstand, twist a leg, lower my foot to my waist, dab it on with my littlest piggie-goin-to-market...under a pyramid, filled with crystals and chimes...in a room full of lit candles...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> gotta get the whole hand in there to really make it worth your while, /s LOL


Wrongo


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Okay so did a few things last night:
> 
> Day 33:
> 
> ...


Snip it, snip it good...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

Day 18 and these fucking autos are only starting the 4th node. Granted, I light bleached them a bit, but this whole plant them in the final pot shit... I'm gonna kick somebody in the sac. Slower than fucking molasses in the middle of January.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Day 18 and these fucking autos are only starting the 4th node. Granted, I light bleached them a bit, but this whole plant them in the final pot shit... I'm gonna kick somebody in the sac. Slower than fucking molasses in the middle of January.


Time to rub some canna erl on yer outie...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Time to rub some canna erl on yer outie...


Been a hellacious morning... might not be a bad idea to get belly button blasted.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Been a hellacious morning... might not be a bad idea to get belly button blasted.


Won’t get diddley done rest of the day...may even see colors and sh!t...


----------



## schmebulock (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Won’t get diddley done rest of the day...may even see colors and sh!t...


i see colors every day, you don't OG?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Day 18 and these fucking autos are only starting the 4th node. Granted, I light bleached them a bit, but this whole plant them in the final pot shit... I'm gonna kick somebody in the sac. Slower than fucking molasses in the middle of January.


People question me transplanting two times with my plants and this is the exact reason I do it. I hate waiting forever for my roots to catch up, i have no downtime during transplants. They just keep on chugging along


----------



## schmebulock (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Snip it, snip it good...


roger that. will snip them tonight.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Won’t get diddley done rest of the day...may even see colors and sh!t...


Well, I have to get a lot of shit done today. Wind ripped the roof right off the chicken coop this morning, blew it right into the pig fence. I've been herding pigs the last 2 hrs. Come in for a coffee, the 2 youngest boys are trying to choke each other out over a fucking sticky hand... 

Pretty sure today is going to be one of those uphill battles. Busier than a one-legged man in an ass kicking conpetition.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I don’t....i do a handstand, twist a leg, lower my foot to my waist, dab it on with my littlest piggie-goin-to-market...under a pyramid, filled with crystals and chimes...in a room full of lit candles...


See us ppl in the south need a goat, a sister if not a cousin will do, rubber boots , tiny kiddie pool . Now that’s a hoot nanny of a good time .


----------



## schmebulock (May 24, 2019)

that's when you walk in and say to the boys:

"Alright, stop. Collaborate... and listen."


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> People question me transplanting two times with my plants and this is the exact reason I do it. I hate waiting forever for my roots to catch up, i have no downtime during transplants. They just keep on chugging along


These are my first autos, so I figured I'd follow protocol. Fuck protocol...

I have the BH and 3M in solo hempys. They look like they could take off and lap these buckets, and they're only 5 days old.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I don’t....i do a handstand, twist a leg, lower my foot to my waist, dab it on with my littlest piggie-goin-to-market...under a pyramid, filled with crystals and chimes...in a room full of lit candles...


See us ppl in the south need a goat, a sister if not a cousin will do, rubber boots , tiny kiddie pool . Now that’s a hoot nanny of a good time .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Well, I have to get a lot of shit done today. Wind ripped the roof right off the chicken coop this morning, blew it right into the pig fence. I've been herding pigs the last 2 hrs. Come in for a coffee, the 2 youngest boys are trying to choke each other out over a fucking sticky hand...
> 
> Pretty sure today is going to be one of those uphill battles. Busier than a one-legged man in an ass kicking conpetition.


Lmfao. I just started a ten hour, 650 mile drive. Could be worse though I guess


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> that's when you walk in and say to the boys:
> 
> "Alright, stop. Collaborate... and listen."


Oh, they got iced alright lol.


----------



## schmebulock (May 24, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Lmfao. I just started a ten hour, 650 mile drive. Could be worse though I guess


65 mph.

you'd trim 2 hours off your drive if you put it to 80!

edit: nvm you've got shit on ya i forgot lol, do 65!


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 24, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Lmfao. I just started a ten hour, 650 mile drive. Could be worse though I guess


You just started that drive? Lol, you're late.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i see colors every day, you don't OG?


colors and sh!t...shrooms and acid....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Well, I have to get a lot of shit done today. Wind ripped the roof right off the chicken coop this morning, blew it right into the pig fence. I've been herding pigs the last 2 hrs. Come in for a coffee, the 2 youngest boys are trying to choke each other out over a fucking sticky hand...
> 
> Pretty sure today is going to be one of those uphill battles. Busier than a one-legged man in an ass kicking conpetition.


Hop then kick...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> See us ppl in the south need a goat, a sister if not a cousin will do, rubber boots , tiny kiddie pool . Now that’s a hoot nanny of a good time .


Lmao


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> See us ppl in the south need a goat, a sister if not a cousin will do, rubber boots , tiny kiddie pool . Now that’s a hoot nanny of a good time .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4338763


Lol . Come on at least give me a joe dirt quote.. dannnnggg


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> that's when you walk in and say to the boys:
> 
> "Alright, stop. Collaborate... and listen."


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lol . Come on at least give me a joe dirt quote.. dannnnggg


Is there a lot of home schooled kids in the south?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> See us ppl in the south need a goat, a sister if not a cousin will do, rubber boots , tiny kiddie pool . Now that’s a hoot nanny of a good time .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

lol that kid looks like the nerd on the breakfast club movie . No home schoolin . The plenty of public schools down yonder .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4338767


Wait .. where’s the rims at ?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lol . Come on at least give me a joe dirt quote.. dannnnggg


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4338769


Emanating badassery right there.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4338769


Yes that’s what we all look like here.. minus the teeth .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Wait .. where’s the rims at ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4338770


A few too many q-tips taped to that boys button lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Yes that’s what we all look like here.. minus the teeth .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> A few too many q-tips taped to that boys button lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> lol that kid looks like the nerd on the breakfast club movie . No home schoolin . The plenty of public schools down yonder .


Breakfast club is probably I guess my favorite movie of all time.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

Well boys, it's been real. Thanks for the laughs, made the morning suck a little less. 

The woman is giving me the marching orders, so I best get to stepping.

See you at lunch.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Well boys, it's been real. Thanks for the laughs, made the morning suck a little less.
> 
> The woman is giving me the marching orders, so I best get to stepping.
> 
> See you at lunch.


Rock on man. When’s pig harvest? I enjoy road trips and pig both very much.....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Well boys, it's been real. Thanks for the laughs, made the morning suck a little less.
> 
> The woman is giving me the marching orders, so I best get to stepping.
> 
> See you at lunch.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

Can someone help me source some “cherry ghost” (ghost og x cherry pie?)

Think it’s clone only but surely you aficionados can find something close. It’s a dank as hell strain. 

Hoping my Cherry Garcia by Ethos is fantastic.


----------



## schmebulock (May 24, 2019)

@Or_Gro 

been hitting that glass blunt like crazy - it ashes so easily - just push the back a bit forward to push the ash out and give it a single tap. I think i prefer it to my bong now - my bong makes me cough too much


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @Or_Gro
> 
> been hitting that glass blunt like crazy - it ashes so easily - just push the back a bit forward to push the ash out and give it a single tap. I think i prefer it to my bong now - my bong makes me cough too much


Ok now you guys have me curious. Got a pic? I’m on the road and love my chillium. But gotta keep packing it. I’d imagine a glass bluntbis loke a huge chillium?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

Hate i26.

@ClydeWalters be rolling through in about an hour or so, you wanna burn one real quick?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Rock on man. When’s pig harvest? I enjoy road trips and pig both very much.....


Might do one for the 4th of July party. Pig roast!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4338774


That button's having withdrawal. Somebody get it a dab, quick.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That button's having withdrawal. Somebody get it a dab, quick.


Think it’s a two finger minimum to apply .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think it’s a two finger minimum to apply .


You need a 10lb hammer to put that button down lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

My after lunch chore. When life hands you oak trees... make fucking boards lol.


----------



## schmebulock (May 24, 2019)

@Moabfighter the back of it slides back and forth - you can make any length blunt you want


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> My after lunch chore. When life hands you oak trees... make fucking boards lol.
> 
> View attachment 4338816


Whatcha building ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Whatcha building ?


That stack is for kitchen cabinets and floor. 2 more stacks outside, twice as high for the shower, dining room floor, and beds. I'm never short on work, I'll tell you that lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @Moabfighter the back of it slides back and forth - you can make any length blunt you want


Fanciest crack pipe this land has ever seen!

Jk lol looks cool as shit. Sorry to be a copycat but I’ll prolly pick one up today


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @Moabfighter the back of it slides back and forth - you can make any length blunt you want


I think I'll have to get one. How's the glass integrity?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That stack is for kitchen cabinets and floor. 2 more stacks outside, twice as high for the shower, dining room floor, and beds. I'm never short on work, I'll tell you that lol.


My grandpa who I’m going to see has been a cabinet man for over 40 years. He loves building cabinets. I sanded doors for a summer once. Was fun lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> My grandpa who I’m going to see has been a cabinet man for over 40 years. He loves building cabinets. I sanded doors for a summer once. Was fun lol


My wife is very picky. The only cabinets she liked were $11k. I had to clear out all these trees anyway, so figured I'd save some money. She keeps bitching that they aren't done yet (wood was green), told her I haven't even got a down payment yet lol.

Cabinet makers are a dying breed. Everything is pre-fab now. Your grandpa is probably one of the last generations that built for quality.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> My wife is very picky. The only cabinets she liked were $11k. I had to clear out all these trees anyway, so figured I'd save some money. She keeps bitching that they aren't done yet (wood was green), told her I haven't even got a down payment yet lol.
> 
> Cabinet makers are a dying breed. Everything is pre-fab now. Your grandpa is probably one of the last generations that built for quality.


Wait .. what about the Swedish ppl building for ikea lol


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> My wife is very picky. The only cabinets she liked were $11k. I had to clear out all these trees anyway, so figured I'd save some money. She keeps bitching that they aren't done yet (wood was green), told her I haven't even got a down payment yet lol.
> 
> Cabinet makers are a dying breed. Everything is pre-fab now. Your grandpa is probably one of the last generations that built for quality.


Man he was offered a couple hundred thousand to do all the schools in his county or something, basic boxes and formica tops, but said he just couldn’t get off on building the same boxes day in day out and slapping some mica on top. Look forward to seeing if he has anything at his shop to get some pics of.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Wait .. what about the Swedish ppl building for ikea lol


A lot of my building techniques are actually Finnish. The Swedes just got it wrong in my book lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

Ordered one of these. Vivosun emailed me about their new mini dehu w drain hose hole etc and a 20% off introduction code. Only 6 left. Vivosun6 is the code. 

Don’t know if anyone else has humidity issues but I do. 

 

Came down to 39.99 after the code.


----------



## schmebulock (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I think I'll have to get one. How's the glass integrity?


feels pretty strong, i've tapped it against a couple surfaces and it doesn't give the cheapo 'clink' like some other shitty glassware i have


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Man he was offered a couple hundred thousand to do all the schools in his county or something, basic boxes and formica tops, but said he just couldn’t get off on building the same boxes day in day out and slapping some mica on top. Look forward to seeing if he has anything at his shop to get some pics of.


I agree with him completely. Fuck the drone work lol.

All mine are going to be custom open face cabinets in natural with a solid oak plank countertop in charcoal. Did some color splotching on some cut boards and it looks fucking gorgeous.

Custom work is so much more gratifying. They can teach any fucking idiot how to build boxes. You're grandpa is a special guy. Soak up everything you can. Mine passed 3 years ago in July... so much I want to ask now that I didn't know then.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> feels pretty strong, i've tapped it against a couple surfaces and it doesn't give the cheapo 'clink' like some other shitty glassware i have


Ok, ok... jeez, you sold me at feels pretty strong lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> My after lunch chore. When life hands you oak trees... make fucking boards lol.
> 
> View attachment 4338816


Nice boards, well stacked and stickered...bet it smells good in there...

I like your style man...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That stack is for kitchen cabinets and floor. 2 more stacks outside, twice as high for the shower, dining room floor, and beds. I'm never short on work, I'll tell you that lol.


I’d be interested in seeing partial & complete work...you professional carpenter?


----------



## schmebulock (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> My after lunch chore. When life hands you oak trees... make fucking boards lol.
> 
> View attachment 4338816


that's awesome man! i'm an amateur woodworker myself, it's fun to see that you chopped, stripped, and dried your own trees from your own property - that's neat.

i'm assuming you have some sort of chainsaw sled / mill?

my projects are more like house warming gifts, the occasional thing for family, etc.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4338774


Lol, dude ..... I guess that makes it easier to apply. Freaky


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

Just got off an exit in Columbia SC seeking fried chicken gizzards


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> that's awesome man! i'm an amateur woodworker myself, it's fun to see that you chopped, stripped, and dried your own trees from your own property - that's neat.
> 
> i'm assuming you have some sort of chainsaw sled / mill?
> 
> my projects are more like house warming gifts, the occasional thing for family, etc.


I know a little about trees and wood prods...but my crasftmanship skills are somewhat limited....here’s the 35 year old black walnut pipe, i made....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Just got off an exit in Columbia SC seeking fried chicken gizzards


And collard greens...

Man, we need pics, if you’re doing a travel guide...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Nice boards, well stacked and stickered...bet it smells good in there...
> 
> I like your style man...


Reminds me of whisky barrels as it drys. Fuck Febreeze lol.



Or_Gro said:


> I’d be interested in seeing partial & complete work...you professional carpenter?


Hell no lol. I just wanted to build my own house... self-gratification, I guess.

My wife has been taking pics along the way. I'll have to get them on this thing to post them.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> that's awesome man! i'm an amateur woodworker myself, it's fun to see that you chopped, stripped, and dried your own trees from your own property - that's neat.
> 
> i'm assuming you have some sort of chainsaw sled / mill?
> 
> my projects are more like house warming gifts, the occasional thing for family, etc.


Chainsaw mill (Stihl 661, fucking monster, love this saw!) for the beams, bandsaw mill for the boards. Beams were 28-36 ft. Wouldn't fit on the bandsaw.

I don't mind woodworking but I love smithing. Taking a shit piece of steel and turning into a tool or weapon or mount or anything you may need... made with heat and a hammer. I suppose woodworking is the same, raw material to finished product... you just don't get to beat shit as hard lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, dude ..... I guess that makes it easier to apply. Freaky


I want to try it.... I'm just afraid. What if I turn into a total button slut? I've seen what can happen in the pics. I just don't know if I could go on with a button like that.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Chainsaw mill (Stihl 661, fucking monster, love this saw!) for the beams, bandsaw mill for the boards. Beams were 28-36 ft. Wouldn't fit on the bandsaw.
> 
> I don't mind woodworking but I love smithing. Taking a shit piece of steel and turning into a tool or weapon or mount or anything you may need... made with heat and a hammer. I suppose woodworking is the same, raw material to finished product... you just don't get to beat shit as hard lol.


Nice man, dying breed...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Nice man, dying breed...


Smithing has actually picked up a bit since that forging show. I was just doing it before it was cool lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I want to try it.... I'm just afraid. What if I turn into a total button slut? I've seen what can happen in the pics. I just don't know if I could go on with a button like that.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

Wait till you guys see my Banana Hammock on Monday............


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

That's the fanciful chainsaw beam work.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

97 out . No breeze. About time summer .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> View attachment 4338903
> 
> View attachment 4338908
> 
> That's the fanciful chainsaw beam work.


Hat’s off to ya!!! Gotta be very fulfilling taking it from tree to home...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

Wasn’t expecting this heat until I got a few hundred more miles south...... shit.



Edit I chainsaw every fucking day at work. Chainsawing in chaps and blazing heat and mountainous hillside terrain where the power lines are at the right of way sucks dick.

Edit again shit man. Idk if that’s you or a buddy but whoever needs to put some chaps on holy hell. No way I’d ever saw without.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> 97 out . No breeze. About time summer .


Can you smell the ocean from your house...i was born on the atlantic, lived on the pacific, i miss it....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Hat’s off to ya!!! Gotta be very fulfilling taking it from tree to home...


It's just another way I get to say fuck you to the .gov. Unfortunately, I thought there were no tag backs... then they raised my taxes lol. Sonsabitches.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Wasn’t expecting this heat until I got a few hundred more miles south...... shit.
> 
> View attachment 4338911


Lucky. Humidity isn’t that bad today .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Wasn’t expecting this heat until I got a few hundred more miles south...... shit.
> 
> View attachment 4338911


Hope you got a couple bags of ice with your gizzards. Hot, hot, hot!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

Blasting Pantera and about to spark a jay. Ole lady’s about to really hate me


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's just another way I get to say fuck you to the .gov. Unfortunately, I thought there were no tag backs... then they raised my taxes lol. Sonsabitches.


Way more than a middle finger to the gov, dude...not many people can feel that kind of pride...

The county always finds a way....


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Can you smell the ocean from your house...i was born in the atlantic, lived on the pacific, i miss it....


No . I’m like 15 mins away from the beach . Marsh lands on the other side neighborhood. I have a good crabbing spot 2 min drive from me that use to. E an old civil war battle ground .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Wasn’t expecting this heat until I got a few hundred more miles south...... shit.
> 
> View attachment 4338911
> 
> ...


It may not look like it, but it's twisted steel underneath those blue jeans and fleece lol. Nah, I just stay out of the way. When you're ripping, the entire bar is in the log. Even if it skipped the 3ft bar, it would never make it out of the log.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Hope you got a couple bags of ice with your gizzards. Hot, hot, hot!


The kfc sell chicken gizzards here . Not sure if they all do at other states .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Way more than a middle finger to the gov, dude...not many people can feel that kind of pride...
> 
> The county always finds a way....


I appreciate it. Its hard for most people to appreciate the lifestyle, so it's nice to meet the ones that do lol. 

There's no winners in war. Just survivors.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Way more than a middle finger to the gov, dude...not many people can feel that kind of pride...
> 
> The county always finds a way....


I appreciate it. Its hard for most people to appreciate the lifestyle, so it's nice to meet the ones that do, much more common ground lol. 

There's no winners in war. Just survivors.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> The kfc sell chicken gizzards here . Not sure if they all do at other states .


I don't eat blood or organs... or fast food lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> The kfc sell chicken gizzards here . Not sure if they all do at other states .


You fuckin kidding me?

Ok so I’m moving then.

Editbours just gave the nasty ass livers


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I appreciate it. Its hard for most people to appreciate the lifestyle, so it's nice to meet the ones that do lol.
> 
> There's no winners in war. Just survivors.


When i was in high school, Canada was giving away homestead land, i was planning to do that, but circumstances changed the plan...ended up on another path...i respect what it takes...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't eat blood or organs... or fast food lol.


Don’t do gizzards . Can’t say no to chic fil a


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't eat blood or organs... or fast food lol.


Cheaper than cooking at home man..... :/


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't eat blood or organs... or fast food lol.


Ok, 2 outta 3 here...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

That restaurant I was tellin u about has all types of shit . Gotta look up the menu


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It may not look like it, but it's twisted steel underneath those blue jeans and fleece lol. Nah, I just stay out of the way. When you're ripping, the entire bar is in the log. Even if it skipped the 3ft bar, it would never make it out of the log.


Hey true man good points. We are lugging them around basically on our backs, and for real the Appalachian Mountain terrain is a lot different than most of the US. There’s no flat. There’s no straight roads, ever. Every foot is up down left or right in some way. So we can’t even walk around with a saw without chaps on.... eh.....


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That restaurant I was tellin u about has all types of shit . Gotta look up the menu


Bro I’ve went over the menu about 80 times and still am unsure. 

May go with the 45 dollar kitchen sink type deal and you guys can have whatever off it you want along with what you get because there’s no way we will eat all that but for the price I think that’s where it’s at..... okra greens and slaw as sides. Dank.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

Can’t forget acre peas while I’m down south and raw peanuts.

God damn I fucking love snacking on boiled hot salty nuts.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 24, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Wasn’t expecting this heat until I got a few hundred more miles south...... shit.
> 
> View attachment 4338911
> 
> ...


Chaps?!?! We don’t need no stinking chaps!!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> When i was in high school, Canada was giving away homestead land, i was planning to do that, but circumstances changed the plan...ended up on another path...i respect what it takes...


I’d honestly love to homestead. Living off the land and needing no one else is the definition of freedom.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Chaps?!?! We don’t need no stinking chaps!!!


Shit. I’ll cut my fucking leg off man I ain’t kidding. One day those chaps will have saved my leg......


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> When i was in high school, Canada was giving away homestead land, i was planning to do that, but circumstances changed the plan...ended up on another path...i respect what it takes...


Yea, circumstances... Meh, doesn't sound like you panned out too bad lol. Life's too short to have regrets.


----------



## schmebulock (May 24, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Shit. I’ll cut my fucking leg off man I ain’t kidding. One day those chaps will have saved my leg......


Are those the new kind that have plastic fibers In the core of the fabric in the chaps? The fibers are designed to snake into the chain and jam it before you cut yourself if I recall right


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 24, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Shit. I’ll cut my fucking leg off man I ain’t kidding. One day those chaps will have saved my leg......


They’re a good safety measure for sure. Seen a few guys save their ass a few times with them.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Cheaper than cooking at home man..... :/


Not from where I'm sitting lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Are those the new kind that have plastic fibers In the core of the fabric in the chaps? The fibers are designed to snake into the chain and jam it before you cut yourself if I recall right


Yep basically. It’s Kevlar inside but principal is what you said yes.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hey true man good points. We are lugging them around basically on our backs, and for real the Appalachian Mountain terrain is a lot different than most of the US. There’s no flat. There’s no straight roads, ever. Every foot is up down left or right in some way. So we can’t even walk around with a saw without chaps on.... eh.....


See, but that's the part I like the most I think... the struggle... that rush. The end of the day and your body's all beat to shit, feels like jello. It's like a high to me lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Can’t forget acre peas while I’m down south and raw peanuts.
> 
> God damn I fucking love snacking on boiled hot salty nuts.


Gotta get the Cajun ones man .


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I want to try it.... I'm just afraid. What if I turn into a total button slut? I've seen what can happen in the pics. I just don't know if I could go on with a button like that.


As long as you don't whip it out and play with it in public or in front of children, you can get down with your button! Give the button some love and your button will love you back. Lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> As long as you don't whipe it out and play with it in public or in front of children, you can get down with your button! Give the button some love and your button will love you back. Lol


Isn’t that the instructions for his trouser snake?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

So who’s butt chugging beers this memorial weekend ?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, circumstances... Meh, doesn't sound like you panned out too bad lol. Life's too short to have regrets.


Not complaining one bit...land of opportunity...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Isn’t that the instructions for his trouser snake?


Lol, yep, pretty much the same code to live by.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So who’s butt chugging beers this memorial weekend ?


I might be belly button blasted all weekend but, there will definitely be alcohol involved... and dabs... and bowls ... and probably some tincture too!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I might be belly button blasted all weekend but, there will definitely be alcohol involved... and dabs... and bowls ... and probably some tincture too!


B hole gets no love lol . I still don’t get this belly button thing.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> B hole gets no love lol . I still don’t get this belly button thing.


Here's what it's all about. For 9 months you were fed through your bellybutton. Behind the bellybutton is a "pechoti" gland. When the umbilical cord is cut, the pechoti remains there.

"After the umbilical cord is cut, the Pechoti gland remains with over 70 million nerves are running over this gland to tissues and organs throughout the body. One of the oldest holistic healing systems in the world is ayurvedic medicine which is a system of medicine focusing on the balance and integration of spirit, mind, and body."

https://roottie.com/did-you-know-you-can-stick-cannabis-in-your/

You get high but it isn't like any THC high you've ever experienced. In fact, the only way I can describe it is that it feels like the high is everywhere on/in your body all at once.

Make some RSO or a really high quality tincture with coconut oil or fractionated coconut oil. Warm the RSO so it melts before putting a little inside your belly button. Put a bandaid or a piece of tape over the button so the oil stays in.

Go about your business. In about 20 minutes to a half hour you'll be feeling the effects. They will last as long as you keep the oil in there. Once you wipe it clean, the effects go away almost immediately.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I might be belly button blasted all weekend but, there will definitely be alcohol involved... and dabs... and bowls ... and probably some tincture too!


Sounds like a hell of a weekend lol.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Sounds like a hell of a weekend lol.


Hell yeah buddy. I ain't messing around.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 24, 2019)

Lol, I bet at least one of you are doing this right now.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

Not sure what this is . Going to change out my res .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Not sure what this is . Going to change out my res .


Looks like mag. I see brown spotting on another leaf. Lower growth only?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

Yea . I changed out res . Forgot how much gff I should use per gallon . I did 3 mil gff ,2 ml rhino skin , 1 ml cal magic , and 3 mile each flora trio . Ppm came out to be 124 after subtracting plain water ph .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

What should I add for the mag ? More cal magic ?


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Yea . I changed out res . Forgot how much gff I should use per gallon . I did 3 mil gff ,2 ml rhino skin , 1 ml cal magic , and 3 mile each flora trio . Ppm came out to be 124 after subtracting plain water ph .


The label is a little telling on how little of that Rhino skin you should use.



2 ml covers 500 sq ft. I gave my girls their first dose last night. I gave them about 1/4 ml or about 1/8 of a tsp.

If I remember correctly, the first thing you'll see if you use too much is the magnesium deficiency.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

Ahhhh . Makes sense .so that’s probably causing it . So I should probably use .5 ml should do me . I wondering if I’m using also to little cal mag . Says use 1 teaspoon per liter . Endless using purified water which I’m using a low 89 ppm tap water which calls for 1 ml per gallon per water . But the flora trio already has cal and all in it ..


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Ahhhh . Makes sense .so that’s probably causing it . So I should probably use .5 ml should do me . I wondering if I’m using also to little cal mag . Says use 1 teaspoon per liter . Endless using purified water which I’m using a low 89 ppm tap water which calls for 1 ml per gallon per water . But the flora trio already has cal and all in it ..


I could be completely off base on how much to use. But, everywhere I looked at what others are doing, everyone said tread lightly.

The 500 sq ft coverage is frickin huge! And they're saying to put that in just 2 liters. I don't understand the math behind that... How are you to cover that much area with just 2 liters????

Anyway, since its new and I don't know what to expect, I figured start really low and move up from there until I see a bad reaction.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

I’ll do Maybe .2 or 3 . Maybe up the cal mag to 2 ml and go with the 3 ml each flora trio and keep my ppm at 150


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

Sound about right monkey ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Sound about right monkey ?


2ml is a very light dose of calmag in 4 or 5 gallons of water. 

I remember seeing mag before.

You just used rhino skin for the first time today right?

If so, it's probably not that. Up your calmag to 1-2ml per gallon of res. Just watch for signs of N tox to tell if you need to back off the micro a tad.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, I bet at least one of you are doing this right now.
> 
> View attachment 4338982


Nah, they be doin this:


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> 2ml is a very light dose of calmag in 4 or 5 gallons of water.
> 
> I remember seeing mag before.
> 
> ...


I put it in I think couple days ago . So thinking it might be the rhino skin .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

So with 3 ml each flora 3 ml cal magic .2 ml of rhino skin , 3 ml of gff . Brings my ppm to 194 .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So with 3 ml each flora 3 ml cal magic .2 ml of rhino skin , 3 ml of gff . Brings my ppm to 194 .


Roll with it.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

Won’t ever be able to join this belly button fun with you guys :/

Looks line mine will hold about a tenth a drop :/


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

Driving through wildfires what the fuck. Never seen the land burning before wow


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

Is MMJ legal in Florida? If so my grandpas step son I’m sure has his card. He’s cabinet man too but man... may not come back with a bellybutton full but an asshole full for sure


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Roll with it.


Gotta man . If I fuck up I’ll adjust . Can’t learn if I don’t try.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Is MMJ legal in Florida? If so my grandpas step son I’m sure has his card. He’s cabinet man too but man... may not come back with a bellybutton full but an asshole full for sure


That’s the spirit. Butt funnel one !


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Driving through wildfires what the fuck. Never seen the land burning before wow


read that some of 95 was closed because of fires .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s the spirit. Butt funnel one !


Did you order your cal mag man? I need some and was gonna try and see where your shop was but he’ll they may be closed Memorial Day. If they’re closed I’ll look and see if Clyde’s shop is open and stop there lol


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Did you order your cal mag man? I need some and was gonna try and see where your shop was but he’ll they may be closed Memorial Day. If they’re closed I’ll look and see if Clyde’s shop is open and stop there lol


I got a whole bottle of cal magic . That shop I think closes at 5 . Not sure on Memorial Day .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Won’t ever be able to join this belly button fun with you guys :/
> 
> Looks line mine will hold about a tenth a drop :/
> 
> View attachment 4339013


That’ll do..


----------



## schmebulock (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> That’ll do..


You scrawny fuckers @Moabfighter, "just a little tape to cover up your belly button"

I'm gonna need a wine cork.. LOL


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)




----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So who’s butt chugging beers this memorial weekend ?


Just got off work what in the hell did I miss?!?! Ill definitely be chugging beers this weekend already started but it wont be in the butt


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

This bitch has some roots!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Just got off work what in the hell did I miss?!?! Ill definitely be chugging beers this weekend already started but it wont be in the butt


Not even peer pressure can persuade you ?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Just got off work what in the hell did I miss?!?! Ill definitely be chugging beers this weekend already started but it wont be in the butt


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Not even peer pressure can persuade you ?


No sir! Lmao yall funny af I swear!!!!


----------



## schmebulock (May 24, 2019)

We are creating brand new sentences daily here on RIU!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> You scrawny fuckers @Moabfighter, "just a little tape to cover up your belly button"
> 
> I'm gonna need a wine cork.. LOL


See your using 3 fingers to go in ?


----------



## schmebulock (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> See your using 3 fingers to go in ?


It ain't deep till its ELBOW DEEP


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> This bitch has some roots!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 24, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> It ain't deep till its ELBOW DEEP


Bahahahah go BIG or go HOME!!!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> See your using 3 fingers to go in ?


When you fill that, dial 911...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> It ain't deep till its ELBOW DEEP


Lmao ! I’m sure your wife’s co workers are always wondering why your wife walks with a limp .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4339041


Guess the dude abides ! .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 24, 2019)

Beautiful 

 

Sry I missed you @Moabfighter


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 24, 2019)

Can’t imagine the look of the putz who thinks this is gonna be a regular grow
Journal and they find this nonsense.


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 24, 2019)

What the hell happened? Somehow we devolved from bellybutton drops to butt funnels.... Who da sick fuck who started dat shit! Lmao


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> What the hell happened? Somehow we devolved from bellybutton drops to butt funnels.... Who da sick fuck who started dat shit! Lmao


The guy with the nice roots....


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> The guy with the nice roots....


Iceman abides!!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> The guy with the nice roots....


To be in all fairness monkey mentioned it and my sick humor carried it . Must have been all the homeschooling ?.?.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Can’t imagine the look of the putz who thinks this is gonna be a regular grow
> Journal and they find this nonsense.


Hell , if we can all get a good laugh at all this crazy shit said on here at the same time grow out these banana hammocks and learn new things .. think the putz found gold ,


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> To be in all fairness monkey mentioned it and my sick humor carried it . Must have been all the homeschooling ?.?.


Ok, so tell us your root growin secrets...


----------



## StickyBudHound (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Hell , if we can all get a good laugh at all this crazy shit said on here at the same time grow out these banana hammocks and learn new things .. think the putz found gold ,


I'm not knocking ya buddy. I have lots of friends who are sick fucks! 

It made me do a real LOL!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Ok, so tell us your root growin secrets...


Easy .. secret is having a great group of guys to help .. to much of a curve ball for ya ?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> I'm not knocking ya buddy. I have lots of friends who are sick fucks!
> 
> It made me do a real LOL!


Aww thanks . Odd questions and responses keep ppl on there toes . Plus makes good fu n to see or hear the reactions. For one to take a lot of what I say seriously is a good thing. . Guess you can never tell if I bs or just being me .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Easy .. secret is having a great group of guys to help .. to much of a curve ball for ya ?


No man, in your own words, what’s workin?

Seriously...might help someone...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> No man, in your own words, what’s workin?


Huh ? Seriously?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Huh ? Seriously?


Great roots, why aren’t they f#ckin dark, slimy, and stinking?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

Why would you? I keep the water at 70-72 . I slip and I forget to put in a frozen bottle in once in awhile . I use gff . My ph is always 5.8 to 6.0 when I’m gone or asleep. You know the answer to this question. Question is y are y asking me ?


----------



## schmebulock (May 24, 2019)

just checked on the girls - snipped that extra bit off of the DWC CDLC - she's pushing into early preflower


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Why would you? I keep the water at 70-72 . I slip and I forget to put in a frozen bottle in once in awhile . I use gff . My ph is always 5.8 to 6.0 when I’m gone or asleep. You know the answer to this question. Question is y are y asking me ?


I’m not messin with you...

Your roots look better than some of your compadres, what are you doin that might be useful to them.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> just checked on the girls - snipped that extra bit off of the DWC CDLC - she's pushing into early preflower
> 
> View attachment 4339069


She's bounced right back, looks good.


----------



## schmebulock (May 24, 2019)

my far right coco girl is still having problems @3rd Monkey and whoever else can help!

i've dropped my pump down to 1 minute a day and she's still clawing pretty bad. I am going to skip tomorrow's watering as well. I did the epsom salt foliar spray again tonight as well.

  

ppm is around 600, ph 5.8

i moved the fan away that was blowing on it. i also turned off the secondary fan that i realized was also blowing on this girl from the other side of the tent heh


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> just checked on the girls - snipped that extra bit off of the DWC CDLC - she's pushing into early preflower
> 
> View attachment 4339069


In that structure. You should come out even . Worth keeping and grabbing a good ounce or 2 off of .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 24, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> just checked on the girls - snipped that extra bit off of the DWC CDLC - she's pushing into early preflower
> 
> View attachment 4339069


Gonna get real prettylike...your wife will think your new pruning method is genius...

The get really stoned and do stupid shit, one...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I’m not messin with you...
> 
> Your roots look better than some of your compadres, what are you doin that might be useful to them.


It’s hard to go by . My bh roots don’t look like that . I gave them same everything. Only diff was the ppm from beginning plain tap water . I’ll have to go back and check my log .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> my far right coco girl is still having problems @3rd Monkey and whoever else can help!
> 
> i've dropped my pump down to 1 minute a day and she's still clawing pretty bad. I am going to skip tomorrow's watering as well. I did the epsom salt foliar spray again tonight as well.
> 
> ...


Give it time. Those leaves aren't going to just rebound, if they do at all.

For what it's worth, you can see where the fan was hitting it. Don't water/nute stress it if that's what you're thinking.


----------



## schmebulock (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Give it time. Those leaves aren't going to just rebound, if they do at all.
> 
> For what it's worth, you can see where the fan was hitting it. Don't water/nute stress it if that's what you're thinking.


ok i'll keep an eye on her. I was just going to let the coco dry out for once. I feed daily, usually twice daily for 1 minute each. Worked for the last 2 grows but those were photoperiods... these autos are so fickle


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> ok i'll keep an eye on her. I was just going to let the coco dry out for once. I feed daily, usually twice daily for 1 minute each. Worked for the last 2 grows but those were photoperiods... these autos are so fickle


Also think it’s Mephisto strains that pre flower early at any sign of stress . Grown other autos and they can take a slight hit .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 24, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> ok i'll keep an eye on her. I was just going to let the coco dry out for once. I feed daily, usually twice daily for 1 minute each. Worked for the last 2 grows but those were photoperiods... these autos are so fickle


Was it you or Ice I was talking to about respiration?

Anyhow, that's what got fucked up with the windburn, which then proceeded to fuck up transpiration and photosynthesis... Hence the curling leaves (essentially "choking" to death) and the mag issue.

Ever had a gas can vapor lock... essentially the same thing.


----------



## schmebulock (May 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Was it you or Ice I was talking to about respiration?
> 
> Anyhow, that's what got fucked up with the windburn, which then proceeded to fuck up transpiration and photosynthesis... Hence the curling leaves (essentially "choking" to death) and the mag issue.
> 
> Ever had a gas can vapor lock... essentially the same thing.


Must have been ice. I got my humidifier back in there, so my Vpd numbers should be better. Need to take my thermal thing and check the leaf temps


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

Did have a good thought and trying it out . While in the grocery store I asked the deli ppl for an empty rotisserie chicken container. The tt I have germed pretty well. Put in rw cube inside with a tiny bit of water on the bottom(not touching rw cube) . Free germing container.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Must have been ice. I got my humidifier back in there, so my Vpd numbers should be better. Need to take my thermal thing and check the leaf temps


Dude.. how’s the lawn of the month doin ? Haven’t seen any pics lately. Looks like a work of art .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

Man. Smoked some of my homegrown with my 64 year old grandpa 700 miles from my home where it came from.....

Gives me goosebumps man. Honestly makes me proud.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 24, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Man. Smoked some of my homegrown with my 64 year old grandpa 700 miles from my home where it came from.....
> 
> Gives me goosebumps man. Honestly makes me proud.


Epic dude ! Hope you do a travel journal with you .would be a good time capsule read down the road .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Epic dude ! Hope you do a travel journal with you .would be a good time capsule read down the road .


Dude we are tearing up some BBQ and smoking some fat blunts on Monday I tell you what.


Grandpa is gonna get me two onions a mile down the road of Florida smoke @125 each. Can’t beat that I don’t care who you ask. I’d take mids happily for that price all day.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

Gonna tube down the ichetucknee river tomorrow. One of the coldest clearest rivers in all the land. Good thing it’ll be a hundred degrees tomorrow. My grandpa was telling me about filling a tube with a wash basket and ice and putting beer in it and pulling it along. Not authorized but YOLO.....
God I hope my plants are ok. Goodnight friends. Highlight of my trip will be hanging out for a little on Monday with @iceman2494. I got a handful of friends. Only met Clyde. Can’t wait to hit it off with you. Beer on me 100%%%%

@iceman2494 I have cherry ghost I want us to smoke first. The cherry flavor is insane. Have to imagine ethos “cherry Garcia” will be fire. PleaSe find room for this bean. I brought all my ethos so you can take your pick of the prettiest beans.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2019)

Look at this fucking porch man.


Sitting out here at 1am smoking a blunt in shorts and a tanktop listening to the southern wildlife I guess hyenas and bugs?

Awesome man. Gonna move here within the year i swear. Medical is legal and Rec will be in this year as the first true southern east coast state you’ll see.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 24, 2019)

@Or_Gro


----------



## schmebulock (May 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Dude.. how’s the lawn of the month doin ? Haven’t seen any pics lately. Looks like a work of art .


Haha thanks! I will mow Monday probably lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 25, 2019)

Well boys, drinking commences in 15 mins. Can't drink all day if you don't start early. 

May you live a thousand years. May you drink a thousand beers. May you get plastered you bastards. Happy Memorial Day weekend to you lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Dude we are tearing up some BBQ and smoking some fat blunts on Monday I tell you what.
> 
> 
> Grandpa is gonna get me two onions a mile down the road of Florida smoke @125 each. Can’t beat that I don’t care who you ask. I’d take mids happily for that price all day.


Come to Oregon sometime, i passed a shop yesterday $1/g...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 25, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Well boys, drinking commences in 15 mins. Can't drink all day if you don't start early.
> 
> May you live a thousand years. May you drink a thousand beers. May you get plastered you bastards. Happy Memorial Day weekend to you lol.


What lol. It’s 8am no matter how you try to twist it lmao


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @Or_Gro
> 
> View attachment 4339159 View attachment 4339161 View attachment 4339163
> 
> View attachment 4339164


Cookin w gas, now, man...how many nodes?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Well boys, drinking commences in 15 mins. Can't drink all day if you don't start early.
> 
> May you live a thousand years. May you drink a thousand beers. May you get plastered you bastards. Happy Memorial Day weekend to you lol.


Here’s to all who sacrificed for our country...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Come to Oregon sometime, i passed a shop yesterday $1/g...


We should throw in a twist . You have to go by wagon like the old Game Oregon trail . Watch our for snakes, broken wheels and if little Susie catches malaria.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 25, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Well boys, drinking commences in 15 mins. Can't drink all day if you don't start early.
> 
> May you live a thousand years. May you drink a thousand beers. May you get plastered you bastards. Happy Memorial Day weekend to you lol.


Cheers . You’ll find me plastered on the beach tomorrow.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 25, 2019)

Morniiiiing

 

Dry process takes foreverrrrrrr. My main colas aren’t shrinking hardly at all, the Larf in the front of the dry tent (4x4) shrunk pretty good tho. 

Those honkers in the back are stupid thick. Hope they stay thick lol

How is everyone? I feel like I’ve been gone way too long


----------



## iceman2494 (May 25, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Morniiiiing
> 
> View attachment 4339332
> 
> ...


What’s up cw


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @Moabfighter the back of it slides back and forth - you can make any length blunt you want


“Departed USPS Facility”

Hopefully it makes it out to my parts today, in time for summer kickoff....


----------



## Moabfighter (May 25, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Cheers . You’ll find me plastered on the beach tomorrow.


Keep eyes open for jellies


----------



## Moabfighter (May 25, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Cheers . You’ll find me plastered on the beach tomorrow.


Keep eyes open for jellies


----------



## Moabfighter (May 25, 2019)

May save my beach time for early Monday. May leave out here about 4am or so Monday to try to get to st Augustine and watch the sun rise or something spend the day there and drive back up.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 25, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Keep eyes open for jellies


Saw a few wed .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Cookin w gas, now, man...how many nodes?


I’m on my 4th one


----------



## Moabfighter (May 25, 2019)

Getting ready to go tubing down the itchetucknee river. Supposed to be manatee in there. crystal clear river ice cold. Can’t wait. Since you guys are drinking early I decided to get hammered early aswell. Already downed three. Hell yeah. Yolo fuckers


----------



## Moabfighter (May 25, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m on my 4th one


What’s up man. Did you pop any other ethos in/around same time frame as BH? Just curious.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 25, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> What’s up man. Did you pop any other ethos in/around same time frame as BH? Just curious.


Nah I popped a aurora Indica that’s it they’re roughly the same age. Maybe a couple weeks apart. 

I have purple majik and pillow factory in my flower tent now I’m about to flip the switch since I got the deficiency issues under control


----------



## iceman2494 (May 25, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Nah I popped a aurora Indica that’s it they’re roughly the same age. Maybe a couple weeks apart.
> 
> I have purple majik and pillow factory in my flower tent now I’m about to flip the switch since I got the deficiency issues under control


What’s your ppm in dwc ? How much cal mag did you use in your res ?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 25, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What’s your ppm in dwc ? How much cal mag did you use in your res ?


I’m running megacrop. 300 ppm just switched my reservoir out last night for a fresh batch of nutes so whatever the ratios are that megacrop uses. Shits much easier this way.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 25, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Getting ready to go tubing down the itchetucknee river. Supposed to be manatee in there. crystal clear river ice cold. Can’t wait. Since you guys are drinking early I decided to get hammered early aswell. Already downed three. Hell yeah. Yolo fuckers


Lucky bastard . I gotta work till the afternoon.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 25, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m running megacrop. 300 ppm just switched my reservoir out last night for a fresh batch of nutes so whatever the ratios are that megacrop uses. Shits much easier this way.


I still have that bag if you want it .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 25, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I still have that bag if you want it .


Shit ya I’ll take it. I’ll PM ya.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 25, 2019)

I wouldnt mind it if he doesn’t want it man


iceman2494 said:


> I still have that bag if you want it .


Nvm see he wants it. All good.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m on my 4th one


Gettin there...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lucky bastard . I gotta work till the afternoon.


Just finished my work...

Gonna dry these trainwrecks, then machine trim w liquid co2:

  

  

Plastic is 45”x32”


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 25, 2019)

Hey everybody, update on my BH lady. Shes getting bigger, not much to report, probably still atleast a week or more before I transplant, then she will really take off. Im happy with her


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Just finished my work...
> 
> Gonna dry these trainwrecks, then machine trim w liquid co2:
> 
> ...


Good lord man... I cant wait to grow some trainwreck! Enjoy man!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 25, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Good lord man... I cant wait to grow some trainwreck! Enjoy man!


Hell I’d like to smoke some of dudes train wreck. That Oregon trip sounds dope..... give me a few months.....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Hey everybody, update on my BH lady. Shes getting bigger, not much to report, probably still atleast a week or more before I transplant, then she will really take off. Im happy with her


Nice plant


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Good lord man... I cant wait to grow some trainwreck! Enjoy man!


Thanks man!

A toss up between super silver haze and trainwreck, my faves so far: easy going, big yielders, great aromas & flavors; potent af..


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hell I’d like to smoke some of dudes train wreck. That Oregon trip sounds dope..... give me a few months.....


Already had QA dept test this....


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Gettin there...


Ya man. I switched my nutes too. Switched to megacrops 1 part. Should make this easier on me just find the PPM’s and add hydroguard let it ride. They’re looking better already since last night. Should be getting on track soon the ratios in MG are perfect. Had some really good success with it on those DTW coco autos I was growing. At least until I let my coco dry out and the salts built up. Fuckin locked all my shit out.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Ya man. I switched my nutes too. Switched to megacrops 1 part. Should make this easier on me just find the PPM’s and add hydroguard let it ride. They’re looking better already since last night. Should be getting on track soon the ratios in MG are perfect. Had some really good success with it on those DTW coco autos I was growing. At least until I let my coco dry out and the salts built up. Fuckin locked all my shit out.


You guys know better than me, but seems like in media other than dwc drying out up to a point is goodness, but too long is a big mistake....i usually learn a lot from ones like that...

That plant will get cookin soon, good job....


----------



## JonathanT (May 25, 2019)

filling up pretty nicely so far.


----------



## JonathanT (May 25, 2019)

I usually fill this 2x4 net with one plant. Switched to 12/12 a few days ago. Little Dragon left, Sky Kush center and Candy Dawg auto on the right. I have cloned the Little Dragon for a side by side in the very near future.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 25, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> I usually fill this 2x4 net with one plant. Switched to 12/12 a few days ago. Little Dragon left, Sky Kush center and Candy Dawg auto on the right. I have cloned the Little Dragon for a side by side in the very near future.


You running the candy dawg auto 12/12 too? Im waiting on my veg tent to arrive so I had to throw mine in the closet on 12/12 doing good so far


----------



## Moabfighter (May 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> A toss up between super silver haze and trainwreck, my faves so far: easy going, big yielders, great aromas & flavors; potent af..


Got any spare SSH beans man? That’s on my bucket list to grow...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Got any spare SSH beans man? That’s on my bucket list to grow...


Had 2-3 left, gave them away.

Greenhouse Seeds


----------



## Moabfighter (May 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Had 2-3 left, gave them away.
> 
> Greenhouse Seeds


Cool man thanks!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 25, 2019)

Hey man, what’s the “lowest maintenance” “least leafy” strain out of Oregon seeds white widow, c99, or.... what is it.... white widow c99 and it was...... shit. Jack Herer? Nah don’t think it was that. Fuck hang on. 

Ak47!

If you could only pop ONE. Which would you choose and why. Thanks for any help brother.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 25, 2019)

To little still to start main lining ?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 25, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> To little still to start main lining ?


I wait til atleast the fifth true node has formed a bit, it helps the 3rd node's branches get some strength to them. I cut everything but the 3rd node though. Not sure you are doing that?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 25, 2019)

Wtf grow light is this?

https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/grd/d/orange-park-grow-light/6880580037.html


----------



## iceman2494 (May 25, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I wait til atleast the fifth true node has formed a bit, it helps the 3rd node's branches get some strength to them. I cut everything but the 3rd node though. Not sure you are doing that?


I’ll give it time . It’s growing way faster than the bh . Not sure if I fucked the bh or what .growin way slow .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 25, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll give it time . It’s growing way faster than the bh . Not sure if I fucked the bh or what .growin way slow .


Dude my BHs are sucking big balls. Every other ethos is atleast 10x size as my two BHs......


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 25, 2019)

It sucks to hear you guys are having issues with your BH plants... hope they can turn around for all of you


----------



## iceman2494 (May 25, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Dude my BHs are sucking big balls. Every other ethos is atleast 10x size as my two BHs......


Can’t give up on it . Idk what’s wrong with this strain . The tropic thunder I put in rw has already pooped out the top . Soon as I get some roots on the bottom I’ll get it in a bucket .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You guys know better than me, but seems like in media other than dwc drying out up to a point is goodness, but too long is a big mistake....i usually learn a lot from ones like that...
> 
> That plant will get cookin soon, good job....


 I appreciate it hopefully she gets moving! I’m ready to manifold this bitch out!

Most soils are fine drying out. Coco it’s apparently a big no no. Lol all that gets left is the salt and then you never just water it’s feed every day so you double that salt up and all hell breaks loose lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 25, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Can’t give up on it . Idk what’s wrong with this strain . The tropic thunder I put in rw has already pooped out the top . Soon as I get some roots on the bottom I’ll get it in a bucket .


I’m about to pop a couple more to put in something coco that way I can at least make sure one of my BH end up decently lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hey man, what’s the “lowest maintenance” “least leafy” strain out of Oregon seeds white widow, c99, or.... what is it.... white widow c99 and it was...... shit. Jack Herer? Nah don’t think it was that. Fuck hang on.
> 
> Ak47!
> 
> If you could only pop ONE. Which would you choose and why. Thanks for any help brother.


Idk about that version of AK47, so i’ll compare usung a diff version i once grew..

Go with the widow for bigger buds, go with c99 for bushier plant w more but smaller buds....they deliver similar overall yield and potency if trained appropriately. c99 has a more incense type smell than bw....

I really like sativa, the bw and c99 run that way.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> “Departed USPS Facility”
> 
> Hopefully it makes it out to my parts today, in time for summer kickoff....


@schmebulock , great glass item...enjoying right now...you can pack about a week of bud in that small thing...i’d pity the poor boy who had a full one in one sitting...thanks for posting...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> @schmebulock , great glass item...enjoying right now...you can pack about a week of bud in that small thing...i’d pity the poor boy who had a full one in one sitting...thanks for posting...


Ok well you’ve just for sure sold me. 

I’ll be that poor boy any day of the week. Grandpa was making fun of my extreme consumption last night lol


----------



## Moabfighter (May 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Idk about that version of AK47, so i’ll compare usung a diff version i once grew..
> 
> Go with the widow for bigger buds, go with c99 for bushier plant w more but smaller buds....they deliver similar overall yield and potency if trained appropriately. c99 has a more incense type smell than bw....
> 
> I really like sativa, the bw and c99 run that way.


Sold me on the white widow. Thanks brother.

Edit dinafem white widow xxl was the dankest pot I’ve ever grow.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 25, 2019)

Where do you buy real banana hammocks at? Like for the beach?


...........

Walmart doesn’t carry them...........


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ok well you’ve just for sure sold me.
> 
> I’ll be that poor boy any day of the week. Grandpa was making fun of my extreme consumption last night lol


Make as many good memories as you can....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Sold me on the white widow. Thanks brother.
> 
> Edit dinafem white widow xxl was the dankest pot I’ve ever grow.


I grew 1/2lb per 2’x2’ plant of frosty big nugs under blurples....


----------



## Moabfighter (May 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Make as many good memories as you can....


Gonna move here man. There’s an Asplundh tree service down here and I’ll transfer over once I get my orange hat (month or two away, but it’s coming.....)

He’s got so much to say that’s like, wow. Laughing at me basically for getting involved with my mom and sisters fights etc like “dude why you worrying about bitch fights for. You shouldn’t give a damn about that shit” and he’s fucking right. 

Everything he says is right, and I ain’t right. So....


----------



## Moabfighter (May 25, 2019)

How you gonna grow pot outside in Florida? There’s no dirt to be found it’s all just fucking sand and ants god damn


----------



## Moabfighter (May 25, 2019)

@Or_Gro your dollar grams in Oregon have stuck with me since you said it.... serious bro. Could I theoretically buy a pound? At that price?

Never been to a legal state before


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> @Or_Gro your dollar grams in Oregon have stuck with me since you said it.... serious bro. Could I theoretically buy a pound? At that price?
> 
> Never been to a legal state before


There are daily limits, like an oz of bud per day, i havent bot in a while so maybe i’m wrong on the amount. I’m not sure if they track your daily purchases beyond each individ store.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> There are daily limits, like an oz of bud per day, i havent bot in a while so maybe i’m wrong on the amount. I’m not sure if they track your daily purchases beyond each individ store.


My friend from high school lives in Denver and they can only get or spend 100$ that day or something.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> My friend from high school lives in Denver and they can only get or spend 100$ that day or something.


To get rec approved, in the early states at least, there are still limitations, but reasonable for daily drivers.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I grew 1/2lb per 2’x2’ plant of frosty big nugs under blurples....


Nothing wrong with blurpies man!!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 25, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Nothing wrong with blurpies man!!


What you up to big Steve!!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 25, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What you up to big Steve!!


Relaxing for my 3 day weekend man no unpacking involved just smoke and beer having a bbq on me at my new place with some family and friends should be nice... no butt funnels buddy hahahaha what you got going on man?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Nothing wrong with blurpies man!!


You’re right...I liked my kinds, couple pounds from a 4x4 is good....but white leds can be much closer, have way less heat, and i’ve gotten almost double the yields.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 25, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Relaxing for my 3 day weekend man no unpacking involved just smoke and beer having a bbq on me at my new place with some family and friends should be nice... no butt funnels buddy hahahaha what you got going on man?


Well deserved bro. Sheesh . One comment about butt funneling and your labeled .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 25, 2019)

Lol butt funneling and belly button fingering 

What in gods good name did I miss 

We really are the pioneers of the most Interesting threads that I’ve come across on these sites ha ha Ha


----------



## iceman2494 (May 25, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Lol butt funneling and belly button fingering
> 
> What in gods good name did I miss
> 
> We really are the pioneers of the most Interesting threads that I’ve come across on these sites ha ha Ha


Lol . Think that’s why we all stick around . I know you’ve funneled a couple.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 25, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lol . Think that’s why we all stick around . I know you’ve funneled a couple.


Lmao man gets me everytime!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 25, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Lmao man gets me everytime!


Still this belly button thing .. wtf?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Still this belly button thing .. wtf?


Try it


----------



## iceman2494 (May 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Try it


Not falling in that trap again.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Not falling in that trap again.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4339572


Seen plenty of alien movies.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Seen plenty of alien movies.


You don’t wanna get all alien and shit?


----------



## JonathanT (May 25, 2019)

Butt funnels are one thing, but you've never lived until you butt blunt.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 25, 2019)

Butt chuggers, button bangers, and browneye blazers... these are the times!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Butt chuggers, button bangers, and browneye blazers... these are the times!


Some prefer missionary.. .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 25, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Butt chuggers, button bangers, and browneye blazers... these are the times!


It’s like them darn tablets with that WiFi thing . So I’ve been meaning to ask ,I found some tide pods . Anyone in ?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 25, 2019)

RSO seems like some weird heeby jeeby shit. How do you make it?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 25, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> It’s like them darn tablets with that WiFi thing . So I’ve been meaning to ask ,I found some tide pods . Anyone in ?


Fuck you Hell no. Eat all them Tide pods yourself


----------



## iceman2494 (May 25, 2019)

Lol . Point received I see . Butt chugging, tide pods, . Wtf is up with today’s age .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 25, 2019)

You guys smoke blunts this fat?


----------



## schmebulock (May 25, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> @schmebulock , great glass item...enjoying right now...you can pack about a week of bud in that small thing...i’d pity the poor boy who had a full one in one sitting...thanks for posting...


Right?? Just push the ash out whenever lol, fill it up and toke as needed 

Very glad you appreciate it, we've been using it daily rotation since it arrived


----------



## iceman2494 (May 25, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You guys smoke blunts this fat?
> View attachment 4339588


Back in the day before this term “ loud”,”gas” whatever the fuck is next . Just know kB .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 25, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Back in the day before this term “ loud”,”gas” whatever the fuck is next . Just know kB .


Yea, told me it stood for kind bud lol. That was primo shit back in the day.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 25, 2019)

You in your 30s Ice? Sounds like a generational thing lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 25, 2019)

Had to work out a buzz. It was getting the better of me lol. Built me a new little station.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 25, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> RSO seems like some weird heeby jeeby shit. How do you make it?


Extract the canabinoids with alcohol, filter, safely boil off the alcohol....just google it, plenty of vids...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 25, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You in your 30s Ice? Sounds like a generational thing lol.


Yeppooooo that KB was the bees knees


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 25, 2019)

Placed my order for a 2x2 im ready to get this perpetual going damnit!


----------



## JonathanT (May 25, 2019)

The Sky Kush is looking freaking lovely.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 25, 2019)

I’ll have full harvest pics for you guys tomorrow.... but couldn’t wait to show you this cola. 

Moab’s deez nuggs


----------



## JonathanT (May 26, 2019)

That's a lovely cola


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You in your 30s Ice? Sounds like a generational thing lol.


Yup in my 30s . I really think it is generation things . Also think what these kids call gas is just high mids .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

I think my roots have rr on the bh . Starting to look slimy and darker brown . Is there a way to save it or scrap it ?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

Roots looks like it’s my problem .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Roots looks like it’s my problem .


 That’s what my white widow roots look like in the end 

Wasn’t until about the last three weeks they started to have a slight odor to them 

They had that same color


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

Tropics are active .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> That’s what my white widow roots look like in the end
> 
> Wasn’t until about the last three weeks they started to have a slight odor to them
> 
> They had that same color


Haven’t smelt anything . So far . Idk I added some more gff . See my ph swang all the way up to 7.4 . This skunk hero is beast .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Haven’t smelt anything . So far . Idk I added some more gff . See my ph swang all the way up to 7.4 . This skunk hero is beast .


Oh man, she’s gunna be a beast!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Yup in my 30s . I really think it is generation things . Also think what these kids call gas is just high mids .


My dad's generation calls it dope. Nobody calls anything gas around here, so I couldn't agree or disagree.


----------



## schmebulock (May 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> My dad's generation calls it dope. Nobody calls anything gas around here, so I couldn't agree or disagree.


Webster's dictionary adds new words and phrases every year to keep up with new generations of talk


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I think my roots have rr on the bh . Starting to look slimy and darker brown . Is there a way to save it or scrap it ?


Peroxide is going to be your best bet. Cutting them is the last resort.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 26, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Webster's dictionary adds new words and phrases every year to keep up with new generations of talk


English isn't complicated enough lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Roots looks like it’s my problem .


Yep, standard root rot...

Dump your water; clean & refill your bucket; cut that dark spot out; get pH, water temp, bubbles, gff/hg, nutes right, carry on...

If your plant isn’t too weak, it’ll recover and grow like a weed...


----------



## schmebulock (May 26, 2019)

Gf and hydroguard are 1ml per gallon right


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> My dad's generation calls it dope. Nobody calls anything gas around here, so I couldn't agree or disagree.


Gas and loud . I say kB to someone they look at me sideways .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Yep, standard root rot...
> 
> Dump your water; clean & refill your bucket; cut that dark spot out; get pH, water temp, bubnles, gff/hg, nutes right, carry on...
> 
> If your plant isn’t too weak, it’ll recover and grow like a weed...


How much gff do I add ? I only put in 4 ml when I changed res the other day


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Gf and hydroguard are 1ml per gallon right


What i do, but gff will be a gazillion times more cfu..,colony forming units...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Gas and loud . I say kB to someone they look at me sideways .


We just call it weed.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> What i do, but gff will be a gazillion times more cfu..,colony forming units...


So to strong to do 4 ml?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> We just call it weed.


Reefer, reef, dope, rope, weed, ganja, tea, mj, mary jane, marijuana, cannabis, wacky weed, pot, grass, herb, chronic, dank, bud, and on, and on

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.marijuanabreak.com/the-most-updated-420-slang-terms-2017/amp


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So to strong to do 4 ml?


1 ml gff per gal is fine


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Reefer, reef, dope, weed, ganja, tea, mj, mary jane, marijuana, cannabis, wacky weed, pot, grass, herb, chronic, dank, bud, and on, and on
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.marijuanabreak.com/the-most-updated-420-slang-terms-2017/amp


Quite an extensive list lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> 1 ml gff per gal is fine


Oh, make sure no light is getting in, too.


----------



## schmebulock (May 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Quite an extensive list lol.


My favorite not listed is jazz cabbage lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 26, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> My favorite not listed is jazz cabbage lol


Devils lettuce lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> My favorite not listed is jazz cabbage lol


Assassin of Youth


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

Devils lettuce?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

Damn you took mine monkey


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Damn you took mine monkey


Getting ready for church, warming up my quickdraw lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Getting ready for church, warming up my quickdraw lol.


Lol . Trying to get everyone ready and hit the beach for the day .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lol . Trying to get everyone ready and hit the beach for the day .


Supposed to be hot here today. Good day for the beach. Have fun.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

Been 100 out past couple days . I’ll see how long everyone lasts .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 26, 2019)

Behold, the puppy of doom


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

Wakey bakey parlez vous...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Behold, the puppy of doom
> 
> View attachment 4339769


Rub that great lookin pup on the chest for me....


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Behold, the puppy of doom
> 
> View attachment 4339769


Looks like mine .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Looks like mine .


Your 2 go to beach, too?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

They don’t let dogs out on the beach past a certain time . They still let me on though ahh ohh.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> They don’t let dogs out on the beach past a certain time . They still let me on though ahh ohh.


You dirty dog, you...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

Probably go to beach today if I can find a room for under 200. Ducking holiday


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Probably go to beach today if I can find a room for under 200. Ducking holiday


Retarded expensive this weekend


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

Think 12 pack should get me through the day .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think 12 pack should get me through the day .


Slow one, eh?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think 12 pack should get me through the day .


Shit I’d go w 24 man. Think I drank 16 yesterday and wasn’t spinning. Yay


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

Gotta go on and on about this thing:



I think i’m ready to take the driving test....

If you like joints, you’ll love this...

Hits like a:




Stays lit like a



Can load with:



Or



As you load, stick in some



And/Or



And, just $12...


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think 12 pack should get me through the day .


Only a 12 pack??? Man I had to grab a 24 pack!!!!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Gotta go on and on about this thing:
> 
> View attachment 4339800
> 
> ...


Love that crumble!!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Gotta go on and on about this thing:
> 
> View attachment 4339800
> 
> ...


Got a link ? Can’t carry my bong in the car .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Only a 12 pack??? Man I had to grab a 24 pack!!!!


12 in the sun is alright . Not sure if dui checks are up .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> 12 in the sun is alright . Not sure if dui checks are up .


This is true man play it safe! Ill be in the house all day lol


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

Booked a room in St Augustine Florida for a hundred bucks tonight. You’re god. Damn. Right!!!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

Hoping to find some beach bumz to party down with tonigh


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Gotta go on and on about this thing:
> 
> View attachment 4339800
> 
> ...


Where we order this bad boy from?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Got a link ? Can’t carry my bong in the car .


Bot from where @schmebulock got his...

https://dankgeek.com/products/grav-labs-glass-blunt


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Bot from where @schmebulock got his...
> 
> https://dankgeek.com/products/grav-labs-glass-blunt


Thanks man. Gravlabs our of stock and grasscity wishes I’d give theM my money..... not a chance. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Thanks man. Gravlabs our of stock and grasscity wishes I’d give theM my money..... not a chance. Thanks for the link.


That site also carries same thing from another company, same price...search on “glass blunt”


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> That site also carries same thing from another company, same price...


Cool


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

Wish I had a camera to see how my plants are doing...... 

Straight up what’s up with topping. Do it or don’t do it if I want highest yield possible? I always top. Really haven’t don’t much unstopped......


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

Heres some nice info from TBone about topping. 

https://forum.grasscity.com/threads/topped-vs-non-topped.1423289/

He swears by it I guess.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

Beach bummmm !


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Heres some nice info from TBone about topping.
> 
> https://forum.grasscity.com/threads/topped-vs-non-topped.1423289/
> 
> He swears by it I guess.


I don’t use gc...explain gist of it...


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Wish I had a camera to see how my plants are doing......
> 
> Straight up what’s up with topping. Do it or don’t do it if I want highest yield possible? I always top. Really haven’t don’t much unstopped......


Ive always topped my plants I accidentally topped my one plant and fimed it as wel so theres only one main cola growing


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Gotta go on and on about this thing:
> 
> View attachment 4339800
> 
> ...


Regular old Baskin Robbins, eh lol?

Still didn't order it yet. Need to do that.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Regular old Baskin Robbins, eh lol?
> 
> Still didn't order it yet. Need to do that.


If you like it, thank @schmebulock; if you don’t, blame me..


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

Here’s tbones topping info. This was a few years ago though so his stance may have changed I don’t know. 

Growing in an indoor environment you have to sculpt your plant to it's surroundings to get the most yield. The scrog is the evolution of the topping and sea of green methods. Indoors to get the most gram per watt / per square foot you want a top sitting in the ideal spot for the light in every square inch of the room. This will never be done without topping the plant. The second part of that is training. You have to top and train. It's not enough just to top. That's where scrogs and supercropping come in.

I grew my first GDP crop only topping one plant the rest were straight up stalks. This second crop I've topped about 3 times each plant.

When you top is really important as well. You want to work the first top in as early as you can so you have a big fork way down on the plant you can start spreading apart. I also used strings to pull the tallest tops off to the side. This allows the middle of the plant to catch up to the outside. The smaller of the two is almost perfectly trained. The other has some tops outgrowing some. These are two phenotypes of GDP one is a stout short tight noded indica dominant the other is more stretchy and a much more voracious grower. I'll probably dump the small genetics. The bigger one is also more colorful. I have 10 tops on the small plant and 12-16 on the big one. I'm hoping for at least 50% more yield than last crop. I also have 50% more light and 50% more nutrients so that should help. =)


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Regular old Baskin Robbins, eh lol?
> 
> Still didn't order it yet. Need to do that.


Order it man. I did earlier. Does iceman have one? We can all get one and smoke glass blunt together in spirit one day.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Here’s tbones topping info. This was a few years ago though so his stance may have changed I don’t know.
> 
> Growing in an indoor environment you have to sculpt your plant to it's surroundings to get the most yield. The scrog is the evolution of the topping and sea of green methods. Indoors to get the most gram per watt / per square foot you want a top sitting in the ideal spot for the light in every square inch of the room. This will never be done without topping the plant. The second part of that is training. You have to top and train. It's not enough just to top. That's where scrogs and supercropping come in.
> 
> ...


That's how I mainline... early as I can. I usually fim the 4th, just to bush it a bit then top it there about a week later when it pushes out.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Beach bummmm !


Nice. Throw my beach shot up in about 90 miles. St Augustine Florida bound fuckers!

Can’t wait for that BBQ tomorrow Iceman. Split the main bill whatever and I’ll put all our brews on my bill. 

Had to pinch some of your samples this weekend. Sorry :/


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Gotta go on and on about this thing:
> 
> View attachment 4339800
> 
> ...


Do some 

 

For price of a


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Beach bummmm !


Whip out the butt funnel...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Do some
> 
> View attachment 4339861
> 
> ...


Man I’m excited for it. I straight up will take a chillium over a bowl with a carb ie a spoon all day. Thinking this will be a big fat chillium that will hold Moab’s session worth of smoke.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Whip out the butt funnel...


Hell im gonna try to find a banana hammock to wear. Have a tattoo on my ass and big balls so fuck it


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Nice. Throw my beach shot up in about 90 miles. St Augustine Florida bound fuckers!
> 
> Can’t wait for that BBQ tomorrow Iceman. Split the main bill whatever and I’ll put all our brews on my bill.
> 
> Had to pinch some of your samples this weekend. Sorry :/


lol don’t say that . I can drink like no other. When I get back home I’ll order one . I had one and dropped it


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

@Soil2Coco had to go under the knife again recently. 

Hoping he has a trooper ole lady giving his BH some water


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> lol don’t say that . I can drink like no other. When I get back home I’ll order one . I had one and dropped it


Okay 50 dollar budget then lol. Try to show me up and send me home broke.... dare ya


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

Not even noon and I’m 16x4 ounces in.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Here’s tbones topping info. This was a few years ago though so his stance may have changed I don’t know.
> 
> Growing in an indoor environment you have to sculpt your plant to it's surroundings to get the most yield. The scrog is the evolution of the topping and sea of green methods. Indoors to get the most gram per watt / per square foot you want a top sitting in the ideal spot for the light in every square inch of the room. This will never be done without topping the plant. The second part of that is training. You have to top and train. It's not enough just to top. That's where scrogs and supercropping come in.
> 
> ...


He’s starting to learn about the power of manifold plumbing and flat top....

Scrog is great for maximizing horizontal coverage (2d) ....but not 3d space....my current opinion is that manifold with 16-20 tops will maximize yield in 3d...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> @Soil2Coco had to go under the knife again recently.
> 
> Hoping he has a trooper ole lady giving his BH some water


Last tuesday, in the hospital till mid next week, lost his garden to mites....reach out to him...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> He’s starting to learn about the power of manifold plumbing and flat top....
> 
> Scrog is great for maximizing horizontal coverage (2d) ....but not 3d space....my current opinion is that manifold with 16-20 tops will maximize yield in 3d...


That’s what I’m doing then. Played around with a mainline/manifold on an auto..... and not to toot my horn i swear, but I nailed the shape and symmetry and “only top colas”. It straight up worked. Just it being an auto the yield wasn’t quite there..... hang on I wanna show it off. Kinda cool.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

Principle was spot on. Execution..... could’ve been better. My topping actually was a Fim and gave me three “mains” so that threw me for a loop Also has to get all my topping in within 21 days. Bitch would have a speck of a new top and I’d pinch it out.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Whip out the butt funnel...


Parent showed up . Can’t anal funnel .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Okay 50 dollar budget then lol. Try to show me up and send me home broke.... dare ya


Lucky I have work on Tuesday.. maybe . As long as I keep the wife soberish I got a dd .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lucky I have work on Tuesday.. maybe . As long as I keep the wife soberish I got a dd .


Me too. Trying to plan hard. Haven’t gave that hotel my hundred bucks yet..... hundred bucks is a hundred bucks. I dunno.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

Downside to these straight shooters.... never inhaled so much Scooby snacks in my life as I have the last week. Just puked from that stupid shit


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> That’s what I’m doing then. Played around with a mainline/manifold on an auto..... and not to toot my horn i swear, but I nailed the shape and symmetry and “only top colas”. It straight up worked. Just it being an auto the yield wasn’t quite there..... hang on I wanna show it off. Kinda cool.


Look at the two grows in my signature:

first has four plants in 4x4, each with 8-main manifold, pulled tops of each main out to perimeter, let 2 fastest bottom laterals grow to even top w main tops, cut other laterals off, —- > 16-20 primary colas —- > 3.8 lbs dry




Second has same number of plants in same tent, under same exact setup, including lights & process.



8-mains per plant plus 4-5 laterals and trained to bring up another 20-30 other tops...not all dry yet, but lookin like will be 75% or less of 1st grow...my conclusion is maximizing horizontal is fine, but maximizing 3d needs to be the yield target.

When tops are too close, you lose out on yield, just like if there is too much unused space; plus i suspect, a manifold is more efficient at it’s job than the tangled mess of stems on a scrogg...

As i’ve mentioned before, separate the primary benefits of a manifold (better plumbing system, spreading apical dominance/even tops) from how you train the tops. The goal is to achieve the appropriate number of tops for your lights, which balances number of tops and space between them.

Nugbuckets was all about pretty mainlined colas...that's nice for photography, but sucks for yield...part of the reason, he’s no longer here, where he started...


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 26, 2019)

Hey @Or_Gro
I am in the middle of hooking up my qb96s just like you do I am pretty sure. 4 of them, 2 per 320h driver. Running them in parallel, could you show me how you did yours? I am trying to keep the boards disconnected from the frames so I can slide them back and forth and I am gonna mount my drivers to the wall by the outlet about 10' from where the tent is. I have 3-port and 4-port wago connectors, the 18g solid core wire. Just wanna see what you did with them so I can have a good image of what I should do. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Downside to these straight shooters.... never inhaled so much Scooby snacks in my life as I have the last week. Just puked from that stupid shit


I’ve got a pretty good vacuum...didn’t get any...whole bud or finely ground...i prefer to pack tight, so maybe that helps with sticky weed...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Look at the two grows in my signature:
> 
> first has four plants in 4x4, each with 8-main manifold, pulled tops of each main out to perimeter, let 2 fastest bottom laterals grow to even top w main tops, cut other laterals off, —- > 16-20 primary colas —- > 3.8 lbs dry
> 
> ...


Hell of a post. Gonna take more than one screenshot lol love it


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

How do you get your bases as large as my forearm? Your “plumbing system” is really sticking to me. That big fat honkin base can supply a lot of water which in turn grows the duckin pot with good lights. That big plumbing system is the key I swear even though I’ve ywt to do that


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> How do you get your bases as large as my forearm? Your “plumbing system” is really sticking to me. That big fat honkin base can supply a lot of water which in turn grows the duckin pot with good lights. That big plumbing system is the key I swear even though I’ve ywt to do that


Hey Moab, I wanna hear what @Or_Gro has to say about it but to give you a second persons experience with mainlining, I will show ya a couple of my plants currently. I'm a complete novice to most of this so consider that too, first time with alot of variables. And my first mainlines ever.

The second pic will show you what happens when you mess up and split your stem while training....

14 days into flower, about 60 days in veg and they were stunted by cold temps and low humidity for about 20 days to start. Hope this helps man. I didnt do anything other than the normal mainline.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Hey @Or_Gro
> I am in the middle of hooking up my qb96s just like you do I am pretty sure. 4 of them, 2 per 320h driver. Running them in parallel, could you show me how you did yours? I am trying to keep the boards disconnected from the frames so I can slide them back and forth and I am gonna mount my drivers to the wall by the outlet about 10' from where the tent is. I have 3-port and 4-port wago connectors, the 18g solid core wire. Just wanna see what you did with them so I can have a good image of what I should do. Thanks in advance!


Nice frames, similar to mine, which i stole from @Soil2Coco ...

You have the stuff fir a good setup. A couple obvious diffs from mine: 

-i have a driver fir each 96 (mainly for ultimate flexibility and testing; i like your plan, tho, makes even dimming easier).

- i prefer another S2C innovation instead of wagos, these:
 

I really like having one of these on each driver:



So the standard setup looks like:


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> How do you get your bases as large as my forearm? Your “plumbing system” is really sticking to me. That big fat honkin base can supply a lot of water which in turn grows the duckin pot with good lights. That big plumbing system is the key I swear even though I’ve ywt to do that


Under dialed in conditions, great lights, and daily care...those are standard...


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Nice frames, similar to mine, which i stole from @Soil2Coco ...
> 
> You have the stuff fir a good setup. A couple obvious diffs from mine:
> 
> ...


Ahh I didnt realize you powered each board seperately. Ok, thanks man! I do like those connectors...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

Okay so yes When I attempted this on an auto that one with three “mains” I did snap one. I’ve seen topping before where you leave about an inch of stick above to help with this problem. Leave a little nub or cut flush to a v?

Thank you for the info aswell Big nugs. Let’s all be honest here. We are trying to emulate/grow as good as @Or_Gro right? If we can all bounce off each other and nitpick the he’ll out of each other to strive for success.....we can become a couple handful of “great” growers in the next year tops I truly believe that.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Hey Moab, I wanna hear what @Or_Gro has to say about it but to give you a second persons experience with mainlining, I will show ya a couple of my plants currently. I'm a complete novice to most of this so consider that too, first time with alot of variables. And my first mainlines ever.
> 
> The second pic will show you what happens when you mess up and split your stem while training....
> 
> 14 days into flower, about 60 days in veg and they were stunted by cold temps and low humidity for about 20 days to start. Hope this helps man. I didnt do anything other than the normal mainline.


You nailed it man...here’s one of my jack herer’s that split during veg, harvested after 70+ flowering days:


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 26, 2019)

@Moabfighter took your advice bro got alot of perlite for my next run bh and moabs nugs going to do mostly perlite might add like 10% coco idk anyone got any pointers on this? Can I run all perlite? Whats the difference?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Ahh I didnt realize you powered each board seperately. Ok, thanks man! I do like those connectors...


Yours is great, i’ve seen guys push 2 wires into each of the 96’s sockets (1 in, 1 out; on each pos/neg socket, to do parallel... i think that’s what s2c did....you might check s2c’s post in the 96 elite no bullshit thread on gc...,or ask tbone)...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 26, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> @Moabfighter took your advice bro got alot of perlite for my next run bh and moabs nugs going to do mostly perlite might add like 10% coco idk anyone got any pointers on this? Can I run all perlite? Whats the difference?


That’s overkill on the perlite..... you’ll be watering 2-4 times a day.....if not more.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Yours is great, i’ve seen guys push 2 wires into each of the 96’s sockets (1 in, 1 out; on each pos/neg socket, to do parallel... i think that’s what s2c did....you might check s2c’s post in the 96 elite no bullshit thread on gc...,or ask tbone....


 Yep you can get away with using the in and outs. Use a lot less wire that way too.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Okay so yes When I attempted this on an auto that one with three “mains” I did snap one. I’ve seen topping before where you leave about an inch of stick above to help with this problem. Leave a little nub or cut flush to a v?
> 
> Thank you for the info aswell Big nugs. Let’s all be honest here. We are trying to emulate/grow as good as @Or_Gro right? If we can all bounce off each other and nitpick the he’ll out of each other to strive for success.....we can become a couple handful of “great” growers in the next year tops I truly believe that.


Thanks, but any journeyman grower with great lights, dialed in system can do what i do that’s the point of my threads....it doesn't take a guru master grower...

At topping locations, i think leaving a little stub gives topping joint some time to ripen, the stub will eventually dry out and fall off....


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 26, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s overkill on the perlite..... you’ll be watering 2-4 times a day.....if not more.


So whats a better ratio on that? Dont have time for 2-4 waters a day man


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> So whats a better ratio on that? Dont have time for 2-4 waters a day man


Half half man. 50/50. More perlite appearance than soil IMO. I just use enough soil to hang onto a little goodies for the roots and have the soil as a “buffer”

I just feel like a tight soil gets buggy/too humid/ hot spots within it. 

Lot of perlite is consistent for root growth, again this is all in my opinion. You’ll probably find someone out there that swears by growing in straight clay...... here’s my weird soil mix super perlite after less than 2 weeks from sprout....


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

Iceman heard you broke yours. Sorry but I gotta smoke one or two out of it the. You can have it tomorrow.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 26, 2019)

Everything is in its place and installed! I still need to run the wiring properly so its all out of my way and not looking so ugly, but I was able to test all the boards and they are all running great! Super bright. This is a step up from my 600h I have hooked to my other 4.... so glad to have this done and can finally get the other side of the tent going. Got a couple plants just about ready to go...


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Half half man. 50/50. More perlite appearance than soil IMO. I just use enough soil to hang onto a little goodies for the roots and have the soil as a “buffer”
> 
> I just feel like a tight soil gets buggy/too humid/ hot spots within it.
> 
> ...


So maybe take a cup and do equal portions of both then maybe a extra cup or 2 of perlite and call it good?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Iceman heard you broke yours. Sorry but I gotta smoke one or two out of it the. You can have it tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4339932


Small shit can be a big deal..


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 26, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Rub that great lookin pup on the chest for me....


Done! She says “what up or gro ruff ruff !”

She’s full blooded 100% German Shepherd, I met both the mother and the father to confirm. She’s quite a handful and when I’m trimming she won’t leave me alone so I think she likes the smell of weed Haha

Stopped by and checked on the crop today couple hours ago and the drying is going fine except my room is sitting at 75°F Which is about 10°F hotter than I would prefer

what Temperatures and relative humidity do you dry your cannabis in?

Any pointers?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

Wow.


Happy Memorial Day everyone

North Side @vilano beach St Augustine Florida. Oldest city in the United States. Awesome. I’m in paradise.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

Clyde I got time to see you tomorrow too man if you wanna burn one


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Everything is in its place and installed! I still need to run the wiring properly so its all out of my way and not looking so ugly, but I was able to test all the boards and they are all running great! Super bright. This is a step up from my 600h I have hooked to my other 4.... so glad to have this done and can finally get the other side of the tent going. Got a couple plants just about ready to go...


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Clyde I got time to see you tomorrow too man if you wanna burn one


Ah really? Damn man that’s some shit luck if I ever saw it b4. I’m leaving to SC Tom morning. What Time are you rolling through though?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Ah really? Damn man that’s some shit luck if I ever saw it b4. I’m leaving to SC Tom morning. What Time are you rolling through though?


What time are you arriving in SC is the true question?

Tomorrow’s my smoke with friends day. Wanna make it a three way with @iceman2494 all of us meet in that state?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

Ice wants to meet you Clyde. Well as of an hour ago he was telling me he did. You want some bbq tomorrow bro? Holla.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

JonathanT my wife get you tracking. Number Tuesday fucking sorry man bear with me.....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Done! She says “what up or gro ruff ruff !”
> 
> She’s full blooded 100% German Shepherd, I met both the mother and the father to confirm. She’s quite a handful and when I’m trimming she won’t leave me alone so I think she likes the smell of weed Haha
> 
> ...


I dry them hanging or in brown paper grocery bags...somewhere there’s space in the room where my tents are...temp and rh vary, but usually closer you 65f than 75, rh 50-60%....but for me, what really matters is taking at least 5 days to snap-dry....more is somewhat better, less is worse...find that sweetspot...then i stick about a dry oz+ in a quart mason jar with a 8g boveda, burp it daily for 15 mins until you’re happy but at least 4-6 weeks.,,,


----------



## Or_Gro (May 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Wow.
> View attachment 4339966
> 
> Happy Memorial Day everyone
> ...


You seen the roaches and termites down there?


Just kidding...

Looks great man, enjoy....


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

@ClydeWalters ifbtheres a will there’s a way.

Me and iceman will meet you in South Carolina tomorrow. Just let me know when so we can arrange it. I’m spending all day there tomorrow and have to go from the coast straight up to you so I’ll be wherever in South Carolina that you’ll be and iceman isn’t far from there north or south so.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 26, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> So whats a better ratio on that? Dont have time for 2-4 waters a day man


If you’re using coco and can water twice a day 50/50 if you wanna water every other day 70/30 you’ll get more of a hydro style grow from feeding twice a day vs every other day so it’s up to you. Remember coco is inert and doesn’t hold nutes like soil does. You never want your pot to go dry. You never water only you always feed. Make sure you pre charge you’re coco in a calmag solution for cation exchange sites. Ph between 5.8-6.2 and ALWAYS water to 20% run off. If you don’t water until run off or let your pots dry salt will build up and lock all your shit out. If you water until 20% runoff your essentially doing a mini flush and shouldn’t ever have excess salt build up. I’d also recommend every couple weeks for one feed flushing with a calmag solution to replenish cation site and flush salts. 

DO NOT TREAT COCO LIKE SOIL


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 26, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> If you’re using coco and can water twice a day 50/50 if you wanna water every other day 70/30 you’ll get more of a hydro style grow from feeding twice a day vs every other day so it’s up to you. Remember coco is inert and doesn’t hold nutes like soil does. You never want your pot to go dry. You never water only you always feed. Make sure you pre charge you’re coco in a calmag solution for cation exchange sites. Ph between 5.8-6.2 and ALWAYS water to 20% run off. If you don’t water until run off or let your pots dry salt will build up and lock all your shit out. If you water until 20% runoff your essentially doing a mini flush and shouldn’t ever have excess salt build up. I’d also recommend every couple weeks for one feed flushing with a calmag solution to replenish cation site and flush salts.
> 
> DO NOT TREAT COCO LIKE SOIL


That’s exactly how im running mine I always feed to 20% run off havent had any issues with it yet this would be my 3rd time running it this way switching from soil


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

Yo @ClydeWalters . What’s up bro ?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

Yea 12 beers not good . Still sober .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Wow.
> View attachment 4339966
> 
> Happy Memorial Day everyone
> ...


Suns stupid stuff intense man .i even got burnt . Careful in that heat .


----------



## JonathanT (May 26, 2019)

No worries Moab. I still have stuff to send out also but i have to wait until the 4th. Too much month left.


----------



## JonathanT (May 26, 2019)

You guys passing thru Missouri?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> You guys passing thru Missouri?[/QUOTE\]
> 
> I like the college football team .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> No worries Moab. I still have stuff to send out also but i have to wait until the 4th. Too much month left.


Yea dude my bad too . I’ll make my drop to get a few things in the mail to everyone.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 26, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> No worries Moab. I still have stuff to send out also but i have to wait until the 4th. Too much month left.


Its all good man I still got you just got to get to the post office! 3M yours is comin too im workin on it buddy


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 26, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Its all good man I still got you just got to get to the post office! 3M yours is comin too im workin on it buddy


Yours get there yet? I'm thinking Monday.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yours get there yet? I'm thinking Monday.


Not yet man might be tuesday idk if they run mail on monday for the holiday


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 26, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Not yet man might be tuesday idk if they run mail on monday for the holiday


Yea, that was a der moment lol. Still in a stuper.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 26, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> You guys passing thru Missouri?


 What parts?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, that was a der moment lol. Still in a stuper.


You were cleansed when you went to church. This sites full of sins


----------



## JonathanT (May 26, 2019)

I'm South of kc about 80 miles


----------



## JonathanT (May 26, 2019)

You guys are so chill. Some people get all butthurt if the package is late.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 26, 2019)

Final harvest

(3) deez nuggs


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 26, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> I'm South of kc about 80 miles


I’m in the 816 area.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 26, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m in the 816 area.


Ever seen dorthy?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> You were cleansed when you went to church. This sites full of sins


Not that kind of church lol. 16 kills, 4 captures, 1 death. Can't put up those kind of stats in your local Methodist church haha. Airsoft arena... My church.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 26, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Final harvest
> 
> (3) deez nuggs
> View attachment 4340072


Damn bro looks fire! Cant wait to pop mine!!!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Damn bro looks fire! Cant wait to pop mine!!!


It’s killer smoke man. Best autos I’ve ran. Sticky icky. Grinder ruiner IMO


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> It’s killer smoke man. Best autos I’ve ran. Sticky icky. Grinder ruiner IMO


Whats the best size pot to run them in? Ive got 1 2 and 3 gallon pots the 2 gallon are bags kinda cool


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

Trying to call you @ClydeWalters holla back


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Whats the best size pot to run them in? Ive got 1 2 and 3 gallon pots the 2 gallon are bags kinda cool


Smaller the better imo. 3 gallons sucked donkey dick vs the one galllns


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

Wanna run a few @BigOleNugs19 ?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Wanna run a few @BigOleNugs19 ?


Are we talking about your Deez Nuggs?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Are we talking about your Deez Nuggs?


Yeah man


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

Man where’s my pal @Hom3grown0815 at???? Miss ya dude hope you’re ok!!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Smaller the better imo. 3 gallons sucked donkey dick vs the one galllns


One gallon it is then!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 26, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Whats the best size pot to run them in? Ive got 1 2 and 3 gallon pots the 2 gallon are bags kinda cool


If you’re running coco 2 gallon no bigger. There’s not enough time for the roots to fill a 3 gallon before it flowers and the one gallons you’ll be watering way more than you want to.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 26, 2019)

Whats the average flowering time on the deez nuggs?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Ever seen dorthy?


lol nah. We don’t do the cornfields around here.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 26, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Whats the average flowering time on the deez nuggs?


They run 70-80 days from sprout.
Chopped mine at 74


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 26, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> They run 70-80 days from sprout.
> Chopped mine at 74


Thats a pretty solid overall time. Do they tend to get big?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 26, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Thats a pretty solid overall time. Do they tend to get big?


My tallest one was 24”. I didn’t train them just spread them out. Ranged between 12”-24”. Had a super bushy pheno with lots of fan leaves and the taller ones didn’t have much vegetation compared to the bushy one. One was medium vegetation and one had very little. It was a little bit of everything.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 26, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> If you’re running coco 2 gallon no bigger. There’s not enough time for the roots to fill a 3 gallon before it flowers and the one gallons you’ll be watering way more than you want to.


So my 2 gallon bags should be just fine then


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 26, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> My tallest one was 24”. I didn’t train them just spread them out. Ranged between 12”-24”. Had a super bushy pheno with lots of fan leaves and the taller ones didn’t have much vegetation compared to the bushy one. One was medium vegetation and one had very little. It was a little bit of everything.


I'll probably run 2gal, 70 days should be plenty of time to fill it up


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> So my 2 gallon bags should be just fine then


Yeah man.

Kinda hard to pheno hunt autos but damn. You don’t want the leafy pheno IMO.

There’s one that makes beautiful dicks Like a long cola and two balls as smoke posted earlier. Then there’s purPle deez nugs. Then that stupid leafy one....

Best extract strain I ever blasted BTW. 
It’s greasy as shit. Swear it ruins your grinder if you don’t have ISO on hand. Dude at work even ask me wtf is up with this wed man?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 26, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> So my 2 gallon bags should be just fine then


Yes. They worked perfect for me. If you’ve got longer running autos and get the extra week or two of veg 3 would be good but most mephisto are short harvesters so 2 gallons run well with them.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah man.
> 
> Kinda hard to pheno hunt autos but damn. You don’t want the leafy pheno IMO.
> 
> There’s one that makes beautiful dicks Like a long cola and two balls as smoke posted earlier. Then there’s purPle deez nugs. Then that stupid leafy one....


Hoping for the purps! Always like me some purps idk why


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 26, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I'll probably run 2gal, 70 days should be plenty of time to fill it up


They spend their veg times filling up pots with roots and once they start flowering they Stop root growth and focus on flowering.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 26, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Hoping for the purps! Always like me some purps idk why


My buds went purple but the sugar leaves didn’t. The pheno Moab’s talking about the sugar leaves go purple too. The one I’m talking about was the one from the strawberry nuggets.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 26, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> They spend their veg times filling up pots with roots and once they start flowering they Stop root growth and focus on flowering.


Yeah, I think I will need to do some research on autos before I dive into some deez nuggs


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> My buds went purple but the sugar leaves didn’t. The pheno Moab’s talking about the sugar leaves go purple too. The one I’m talking about was the one from the strawberry nuggets.


Nah dude. My leave leaves didn’t purple. The closer small ones did but I lowered my temps substantially. Should get purple deep purple buds and deep green leaves


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)




----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 26, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Hoping for the purps! Always like me some purps idk why


Want purps? Grow some Humboldt Bubbas Gift. Sweet flavor, good buzz, low yield though.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Nah dude. My leave leaves didn’t purple. The closer small ones did but I lowered my temps substantially. Should get purple deep purple buds and deep green leaves


Was it’s @ClydeWalters that went dark purple? 

My big cola pheno Is all purple buds on it pretty cool to see. Zoom in on it they’re like purple/pink bag appeal out the ying yang.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 4340157


Yeah those are different for sure looks like there’s more phenos to it.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Want purps? Grow some Humboldt Bubbas Gift. Sweet flavor, good buzz, low yield though.
> 
> View attachment 4340158


The purple majik from ethos is suposed to go purple as well. I just started flowering last night so we will see what happens.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Want purps? Grow some Humboldt Bubbas Gift. Sweet flavor, good buzz, low yield though.
> 
> View attachment 4340158


I want that! Might have to check into some of them! Think I received a bubbas gift from humbolt as a freebie!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

Me and iceman gonna wait Around sc tomorrow for @ClydeWalters make it a RollitUp threesome in hot ass South Carolina!


----------



## schmebulock (May 26, 2019)

Cdlc is happy tonight


----------



## Moabfighter (May 26, 2019)

Hour and a half two hours from icemans town. Gonna find somewhere to crash soon and get up in time to check out the sunrise on his beach. can’t wait. 

God Georgia’s paper mills fuckin stink


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hour and a half two hours from icemans town. Gonna find somewhere to crash soon and get up in time to check out the sunrise on his beach. can’t wait.
> 
> God Georgia’s paper mills fuckin stink


I used to deliver to those mills all the time. You aren't lying


----------



## Moabfighter (May 27, 2019)

Icemans cop neighbor is sitting right fucking beside his area. Shit fuck me. Trying to reassess. Have to drop this shit and get home. Ole lady won’t shut the fuck up


----------



## JonathanT (May 27, 2019)

Down by Clinton mo Smokebreak


----------



## JonathanT (May 27, 2019)

You guys ok moab?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Icemans cop neighbor is sitting right fucking beside his area. Shit fuck me. Trying to reassess. Have to drop this shit and get home. Ole lady won’t shut the fuck up


All good man . I know how those family trips can be . Just goin to the beach and back is a hassle .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 27, 2019)

Morning fellas, just doin my daily handwatering and had to share how my plants are doing after a major defoliation yesterday. All leaves are up and praying and every budsite is getting blasted by light. Hope this leads to great yields and not nanners!


----------



## schmebulock (May 27, 2019)

My coco girls are still clawing hard. 

Gonna flush the coco today with florakleen and drop ppm down a bit in the res


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Whats the average flowering time on the deez nuggs?


Mine all took 90 days to show any amber whatsoever. I’d say it’s a 100 day strain, or in that area. Depends on your pheno u get.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 27, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Mine all took 90 days to show any amber whatsoever. I’d say it’s a 100 day strain, or in that area. Depends on your pheno u get.


Thanks Clyde, I'll make room for variation when I plant my beans


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 27, 2019)

The very last video of White Widow XXL before I chopped her down

Man what a plant!






I highly recommend popping this strain if you ever get the chance! The buds came out great so far

Enjoy!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 27, 2019)

Got a message from jack at the vault . Saying he’s stepping down .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 27, 2019)

Question . When getting my ppm up do I mix all 3 trio 3 ml each in one gallon and add a tiny bit till my ppm goes back to where I need it ?


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Got a message from jack at the vault . Saying he’s stepping down .


Did he say why?


----------



## schmebulock (May 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Got a message from jack at the vault . Saying he’s stepping down .


yeah we had a chat this morning - says working in the canna industry is extremely stressful and he had to take a 6 mo break


----------



## iceman2494 (May 27, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah we had a chat this morning - says working in the canna industry is extremely stressful and he had to take a 6 mo break


He’s a good dude to reach out .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 27, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah we had a chat this morning - says working in the canna industry is extremely stressful and he had to take a 6 mo break


Wow... seems cannabis is too popular for its britches these days

Jack is a really kind and involved man, I’m guessing the break was very well needed


----------



## schmebulock (May 27, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Wow... seems cannabis is too popular for its britches these days
> 
> Jack is a really kind and involved man, I’m guessing the break was very well needed


yeah that's the part i'm afraid of - whenever it legalizes here i still dont' think i'll be a part of that flow - maybe i'll just get a cultivating license so they can leave me the fuck alone lol


----------



## iceman2494 (May 27, 2019)

Ordered a glass blunt . Can’t beat 12$ . Should be a lot better to take to the beach with .


----------



## schmebulock (May 27, 2019)

i started a renaissance with that glass blunt LOL 

mine is packed completely full next to me, but i can't smoke it right now


----------



## Moabfighter (May 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Ordered a glass blunt . Can’t beat 12$ . Should be a lot better to take to the beach with .


Tell jack before he steps out to send you the damn beans they gave customs before......


----------



## Moabfighter (May 27, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i started a renaissance with that glass blunt LOL
> 
> mine is packed completely full next to me, but i can't smoke it right now


Hey I think I’ll pack one now. Driving around with a quarter of weed I was supposed to give iceman that’s now just..... a sack to be smoked.

Meeting this dude soon I swear. My boys birthday is next weekend and we are going to 5 day weeks soon but hell icess taking a week off around the 15th so I’m going to plan for that probbly.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 27, 2019)

Ole lady hasn’t even acknowledged she ruined the cherry on my trip. Hasn’t said sorry or it sucks or anything. She don’t give a fuck.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Ordered a glass blunt . Can’t beat 12$ . Should be a lot better to take to the beach with .


Got a link man? Broke mine awhile ago and never replaced it


----------



## schmebulock (May 27, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Got a link man? Broke mine awhile ago and never replaced it


https://dankgeek.com/products/grav-labs-glass-blunt

15% with coupon MEM15


----------



## schmebulock (May 27, 2019)

anyone else not order it yet?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 27, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> anyone else not order it yet?


I haven't.... but Im considering!


----------



## schmebulock (May 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I haven't.... but Im considering!


i shoulda put stock in Gravlabs hahaha


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 27, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> https://dankgeek.com/products/grav-labs-glass-blunt
> 
> 15% with coupon MEM15


Thanks bro!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 27, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i shoulda put stock in Gravlabs hahaha


Got mine!!! Only cost $10.20 not bad at all!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 27, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i shoulda put stock in Gravlabs hahaha


Probably shouldve, I just ordered one....


----------



## schmebulock (May 27, 2019)

Its pretty solidly built!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 27, 2019)

Man. I wanted to think it would be a gimmick. Or shitty rips or whatever. I can blow clouds with this thing intact it appear as if it’s bong rips I’m ecxaing from it. Wow


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ole lady hasn’t even acknowledged she ruined the cherry on my trip. Hasn’t said sorry or it sucks or anything. She don’t give a fuck.


Guess you didn't make it to see Ice?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 27, 2019)

spent 60 bucks at hydro store on my way home. 

Only got shit I needed. Soil (strawberry fields living organic soil) and bought a pound of..... fuck some white clover to fill over the top. Get the name later. 20 dollar bottle of organic calmag and a little 6 dollar small bottle of root stuff.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> spent 60 bucks at hydro store on my way home.
> 
> Only got shit I needed. Soil (strawberry fields living organic soil) and bought a pound of..... fuck some white clover to fill over the top. Get the name later. 20 dollar bottle of organic calmag and a little 6 dollar small bottle of root stuff.


If you got clover as a top cover, might as well get the rhizobium inoculant to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 27, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Guess you didn't make it to see Ice?


No 

Was going to get a room in st Augustine. She didn’t want to do that because she didn’t wanna drive 10-14hrs home in one day tomorrow in traffic etc. ok so left beach at about 5pm yesterday. She wanted to do rest stop for few hrs and catch some z and save the hundred. We try that. She vitches it’s too hot. I tell her leave the car running truckers do it all the time. She’s afraid to do that. We go get full tank of gas... go back to rest stop, again. She starts bitching, again. So she told me to drop them at his door. Ok. 

I drove by his house and there was a cop sitting 20 feet from his driveway? Bear in mind this is 3am out of state tags etc. okay so that was sketch so we drove 20 mins out of the way to Walmart and I bought a birthday bag paper dimebags and sharpies to label. Spent ten there. Get to bagging shit up. Ole lady drops a cherry Garcia seed in the floor. Told her she said one thing to do.... keep seed in her hand. She said fuck you im not drinking we are going home. And it’s 10:40am et and we got on the road yesterday at 5 and somehow still aren’t home? Women man. Can’t live with em but can’t kive without them either


----------



## JonathanT (May 27, 2019)

Don't forget to add dill to your cover crop. I swear by it. Haven't seen a single mite or gnat since adding that.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> No
> 
> Was going to get a room in st Augustine. She didn’t want to do that because she didn’t wanna drive 10-14hrs home in one day tomorrow in traffic etc. ok so left beach at about 5pm yesterday. She wanted to do rest stop for few hrs and catch some z and save the hundred. We try that. She vitches it’s too hot. I tell her leave the car running truckers do it all the time. She’s afraid to do that. We go get full tank of gas... go back to rest stop, again. She starts bitching, again. So she told me to drop them at his door. Ok.
> 
> I drove by his house and there was a cop sitting 20 feet from his driveway? Bear in mind this is 3am out of state tags etc. okay so that was sketch so we drove 20 mins out of the way to Walmart and I bought a birthday bag paper dimebags and sharpies to label. Spent ten there. Get to bagging shit up. Ole lady drops a cherry Garcia seed in the floor. Told her she said one thing to do.... keep seed in her hand. She said fuck you im not drinking we are going home. And it’s 10:40am et and we got on the road yesterday at 5 and somehow still aren’t home? Women man. Can’t live with em but can’t kive without them either


Whew lol. Good luck with all that.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 27, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Guess you didn't make it to see Ice?


No he stood me up like the ugly chick at the prom .. lmao it’s all good .


----------



## JonathanT (May 27, 2019)

Air prune huh.


----------



## JonathanT (May 27, 2019)

I know. My tray is filthy. Got pissed at my bubble cloner and dumped it all in my tray.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Morning fellas, just doin my daily handwatering and had to share how my plants are doing after a major defoliation yesterday. All leaves are up and praying and every budsite is getting blasted by light. Hope this leads to great yields and not nanners!


Good job, man....feelin some defol remorse?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> No
> 
> Was going to get a room in st Augustine. She didn’t want to do that because she didn’t wanna drive 10-14hrs home in one day tomorrow in traffic etc. ok so left beach at about 5pm yesterday. She wanted to do rest stop for few hrs and catch some z and save the hundred. We try that. She vitches it’s too hot. I tell her leave the car running truckers do it all the time. She’s afraid to do that. We go get full tank of gas... go back to rest stop, again. She starts bitching, again. So she told me to drop them at his door. Ok.
> 
> I drove by his house and there was a cop sitting 20 feet from his driveway? Bear in mind this is 3am out of state tags etc. okay so that was sketch so we drove 20 mins out of the way to Walmart and I bought a birthday bag paper dimebags and sharpies to label. Spent ten there. Get to bagging shit up. Ole lady drops a cherry Garcia seed in the floor. Told her she said one thing to do.... keep seed in her hand. She said fuck you im not drinking we are going home. And it’s 10:40am et and we got on the road yesterday at 5 and somehow still aren’t home? Women man. Can’t live with em but can’t kive without them either


Damn dude . That’s y I don’t take road trips as much as I use to .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 27, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Air prune huh.



Most of the water drains to the bottom. If they aren't elevated to drain, they'll push roots out the bottom. It's normal. Elevate them and they'll die back.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 27, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i started a renaissance with that glass blunt LOL
> 
> mine is packed completely full next to me, but i can't smoke it right now


How long does it take you to smoke packed full? Could put a ground up 8-ball in there, at least...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 27, 2019)

Hope this store is open . Need an airstone for the tropic thunder


----------



## Or_Gro (May 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Man. I wanted to think it would be a gimmick. Or shitty rips or whatever. I can blow clouds with this thing intact it appear as if it’s bong rips I’m ecxaing from it. Wow


Bigass clouds, not for wimpy lungs...


----------



## JonathanT (May 27, 2019)

going to see how many roots i can grow out. Maybe give the pots beards.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 27, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> going to see how many roots i can grow out. Maybe give the pots beards.


Just be careful. You leave them go and they don't prune, they can rot and go back up into the pot.


----------



## JonathanT (May 27, 2019)

Yea, good call. I'll trim and elevate. Its cleaning day anyways. Gotta scrub a few milk crates.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 27, 2019)

Those of you who are up for increading thc content, might wanna try these:

 

One 4’ or two 2’ t-5s would do the trick in a 2x4, double it for a 4x4. This is the best option currently available, unless you have a custom-made fixture....

COVER ALL EXPOSED SKIN & WEAR UV GLASSES!

Increases thc content w/in trichs, not necessarilly quantity or size of trichs....

Need to experiment with ramping up to target dosage, to avoid/minimize damage.

Google “uvb cannabis” to find studies showing effectiveness....i haven’t sent out samples to be lab tested, but in-house QA dept says it works...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Those of you who are up for increading thc content, might wanna try these:
> 
> View attachment 4340401
> 
> ...


Please do a controlled experiment. I believe the other expert. But you’re our expert.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Please do a controlled experiment. I believe the other expert. But you’re our expert.


There are only a certain amount of “controlled experiments” a guy can do....and since i won’t be sending out samples to provide quantitative results, it would be a waste of my time...plus there’s other stuff that is more important to me to test.

I know it works, cuz i can compare this bud to other bud grown under same setup without uvb....

Just fyi for those who might wanna try it out....


----------



## Moabfighter (May 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> There are only a certain amount of “controlled experiments” a guy can do....and since i won’t be sending out samples to provide quantitative results, it would be a waste of my time...plus there’s other stuff that is more important to me to test.
> 
> I know it works, cuz i can compare this bud to other bud grown under same setup without uvb....
> 
> Just fyi for those who might wanna try it out....


Oh okay man sorry I gotcha


----------



## Or_Gro (May 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Oh okay man sorry I gotcha


I’m booked for next two years...waiting on clones to start a 3-way light smackdown & finishing drying buds from current 2-way light smackdown....


----------



## Moabfighter (May 27, 2019)

So my dad broke a little wire brush stick thing off you know, down inside the down stem of a tiny dab rig and that bitch is stuck...... know anything caustic to eat it away? Was gonna try coke but surely there’s something more efficient or quicker.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I’m booked for next two years...waiting on clones to start a 3-way light smackdown & finishing drying buds from current 2-way light smackdown....


Not trying to pry or nothing but you’re legal right? So you can set plans years out and stick to it eh?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Not trying to pry or nothing but you’re legal right? So you can set plans years out and stick to it eh?




Not really completely legal anywhere in the US...fbi can break down anyone’s door w a search warrant....bein legal doesn’t have much to do with planning....you either plan sh!t or you don’t, regardless....


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 27, 2019)

Ugh I hate driving


----------



## Moabfighter (May 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Not really completely legal anywhere in the US...fbi can break down anyone’s door w a search warrant....bein legal doesn’t have much to do with planning....you either plan sh!t or you don’t, regardless....


Kinda what I’m feeling with this DWC. Learning as I go attempting to wing it isn’t working. More than one person has told me DWC really requires previous extensive research or time to be right there to fix kinks. Idk man


----------



## Or_Gro (May 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Kinda what I’m feeling with this DWC. Learning as I go attempting to wing it isn’t working. More than one person has told me DWC really requires previous extensive research or time to be right there to fix kinks. Idk man


Like anything else worth achieving....practice makes perfect...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 27, 2019)

Before vacation 
 

And after. 
Wow. So happy.



Ph was low. 5.0 :/

Still though..... damn. Happy.



Roots finally going good. Look close


----------



## iceman2494 (May 27, 2019)

Trimmed all the root rot on the bh . I can see new roots shooting down from net pot so I might be saved . The skunk hero is still a beast . Tight growth . Think it’s time to mainline .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 27, 2019)

Tropic tundrr looks good . Need to get into a bucket when the shop opens and can get an air stone .


----------



## schmebulock (May 27, 2019)

Just got done mowing... "hot one out eh, wally?"



Nice and manicured... ahhhhhh


----------



## schmebulock (May 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Before vacation
> View attachment 4340544
> 
> And after.
> ...


Not bad for a trip! Just a little ph up and your on your way!

I gotta flush the coco out tonight on my girls and drop the ppm in the reservoir 

Hopefully we can repair!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 27, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Just got done mowing... "hot one out eh, wally?"
> 
> View attachment 4340625
> 
> Nice and manicured... ahhhhhh


That’s what’s up schmebulock !


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 27, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Just got done mowing... "hot one out eh, wally?"
> 
> View attachment 4340625
> 
> Nice and manicured... ahhhhhh


Just got done too. Had to take a dip in the creek, holy hell.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 27, 2019)

Pool here’s line a bath tub . Pointless


----------



## iceman2494 (May 27, 2019)

Crate training is the hardest thing . He’s almost trained . Knows simple commands like sit and shake . Work in progress.


----------



## schmebulock (May 27, 2019)

Aww cute pupper


----------



## iceman2494 (May 27, 2019)

Thanks . He’s a handful . Free . The ppl that gave him to me we’re going to take to the pound . Had to step in on that .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Trimmed all the root rot on the bh . I can see new roots shooting down from net pot so I might be saved . The skunk hero is still a beast . Tight growth . Think it’s time to mainline .


No worries...

I had to nearly cut all the roots off these girls, after I raisined them:


----------



## Or_Gro (May 27, 2019)

If you’re interested in learning about aerocloning...step outta this thread, and take a walk on the wild side...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-monumentally-epic-knockdown-dragout-take-no-prisoners-slapdown-aussie-high-light-vs-hlg-288.988144/page-8#post-14918130


----------



## Or_Gro (May 27, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Just got done mowing... "hot one out eh, wally?"
> 
> View attachment 4340625
> 
> Nice and manicured... ahhhhhh


Did you smoke a cigarette afterwards?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Crate training is the hardest thing . He’s almost trained . Knows simple commands like sit and shake . Work in progress.


Looks like a keeper!


----------



## schmebulock (May 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Did you smoke a cigarette afterwards?


Haha not anymore but I used to smoke a cigar while I mowed. A yard-gar as they are called Haha. Cheap 2 dollar cigars, gives a decent smoke. You're mowing, not enjoying the cigar for its notes.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Thanks . He’s a handful . Free . The ppl that gave him to me we’re going to take to the pound . Had to step in on that .


Good for you man!

You can’t be all bad....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 27, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Haha not anymore but I used to smoke a cigar while I mowed. A yard-gar as they are called Haha. Cheap 2 dollar cigars, gives a decent smoke. You're mowing, not enjoying the cigar for its notes.


Yeah, keep the skeeters away...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> If you’re interested in learning about aerocloning...step outta this thread, and take a walk on the wild side...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-monumentally-epic-knockdown-dragout-take-no-prisoners-slapdown-aussie-high-light-vs-hlg-288.988144/page-8#post-14918130


Valuable info to me thanks.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 27, 2019)

I’m not trimming shit off my roots tent lol They’ve made it this far on barely a wing and a prayer.....

Both my BHs are runts I’m telling you. Idk why.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m not trimming shit off my roots tent lol They’ve made it this far on barely a wing and a prayer.....
> 
> Both my BHs are runts I’m telling you. Idk why.


You answered your own question, but are in denial...i’ve already told you what the problem is...root infection...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 27, 2019)

Temps outside jumping from 80 to a 100 had to drive my res temp up .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 27, 2019)

Transplanting these tiny autos into small non-hempys... wimpy ass roots that went all the way down... ripped a bunch, they went so deep. 2 down... 4 more to go.

Never ever fucking ever will I start in a big pot again... lesson engraved with a searing iron followed by a salty, lemon juice rinse.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 27, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Transplanting these tiny autos into small non-hempys... wimpy ass roots that went all the way down... ripped a bunch, they went so deep. 2 down... 4 more to go.
> 
> Never ever fucking ever will I start in a big pot again... lesson engraved with a searing iron followed by a salty, lemon juice rinse.


Dude the solo cup transplant cups work like a fucking charm. Just use a razor cut the bottom off and cut 1/2” wide slots from bottom of the cup up leaving 1/4” or so on the top and bottom slide it into a regular solo cup with holes drilled in the bottom and you’re golden when transfer time comes just slide the transplant cup out and plant the whole damn thing in the pot. Fucking golden pony boy!!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Dude the solo cup transplant cups work like a fucking charm. Just use a razor cut the bottom off and cut 1/2” wide slots from bottom of the cup up leaving 1/4” or so on the top and bottom slide it into a regular solo cup with holes drilled in the bottom and you’re golden when transfer time comes just slide the transplant cup out and plant the whole damn thing in the pot. Fucking golden pony boy!!


I'm transplanting out of 3 gallon hempys...


----------



## JonathanT (May 27, 2019)

Kennel training can be super easy with snacks iceman. As long as the pup doesn't feel like the Kennel is punishment. I always take a few small treats with me when it's Kennel time. All of my dogs willingly get in.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 27, 2019)

Deed is done. If they don't chase you after a mile, they don't chase you.

...Maybe it's 2 miles.

 
 

We'all be alright if we make the fog... ... if we make the fog.


----------



## JonathanT (May 27, 2019)

Citrus tree?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 27, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Citrus tree?


Yea, lemon tree I rescued from my mom. It was in pretty rough shape lol. Growing good now.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 27, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Kennel training can be super easy with snacks iceman. As long as the pup doesn't feel like the Kennel is punishment. I always take a few small treats with me when it's Kennel time. All of my dogs willingly get in.


Cover it, they love a cave...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 27, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Deed is done. If they don't chase you after a mile, they don't chase you.
> 
> ...Maybe it's 2 miles.
> 
> ...


Make the fog, they will come.....

With periscopes....


----------



## JonathanT (May 27, 2019)

I like to push his lips back, dry his gums with my finger and make him smile lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 27, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Make the fog, they will come.....
> 
> With periscopes....


FInd out come morning.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 27, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> View attachment 4340759
> I like to push his lips back, dry his gums with my finger and make him smile lol.


That dog gets his teeth bleached, like a celebrity!


----------



## JonathanT (May 27, 2019)

I do brush their teeth once in a while lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 27, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> I do brush their teeth once in a while lol.


Greenies, too?


----------



## JonathanT (May 27, 2019)

Giant cat likes to wake and bake.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 27, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> View attachment 4340763
> Giant cat likes to wake and bake.


Sounds like my house...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 27, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm transplanting out of 3 gallon hempys...


Yeah.... autos in big pots to start end up shitting the bed.... idk I had really good success with the solo cups


----------



## Moabfighter (May 27, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> View attachment 4340763
> Giant cat likes to wake and bake.


Badass bro


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 27, 2019)

Left to right
Purple majik #1, purple majik #2, pillow Factory 

Day 2 of flower


----------



## Moabfighter (May 27, 2019)

Bought a used riding mower. Never used one before. Was taking a turn and the steering wheel popped off. Bear in mind it’s dark out and headlights are on. Crashed into the underpinning of my trailer.......

Give her a another whirl tomorrow.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 27, 2019)

Smoke could I possibly recommend clipping off what you know is gonna turn to popcorn? Maybe even just the tiniest bottom sprigs?

I’m not the best by any means but I really like to lollipop.
Also wondering if you took clones of one and two? So if ones better, you’ll have that on standby and cancel running more of two say?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Bought a used riding mower. Never used one before. Was taking a turn and the steering wheel popped off. Bear in mind it’s dark out and headlights are on. Crashed into the underpinning of my trailer.......
> 
> Give her a another whirl tomorrow.


Lmao . What the fuck .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lmao . What the fuck .


Man I got a good laugh yall silly


----------



## iceman2494 (May 27, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Kennel training can be super easy with snacks iceman. As long as the pup doesn't feel like the Kennel is punishment. I always take a few small treats with me when it's Kennel time. All of my dogs willingly get in.


I use chicken gizzards and hearts to get him to sit and all . I’ll try that fir the kennel .


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 27, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Just be careful. You leave them go and they don't prune, they can rot and go back up into the pot.


 That’s exactly what happened with all my Hempys. The roots on the outside of the pots I ended up getting root rot and it basically affected my entire plant in someway 

Had I provided a wet/dry cycle, instead of the bottom of the pot always submerged, Could have avoided a lot of problems

Just my word of advice through a recent failure involving the same topic

 

That’s the wad of roots that grew out the bottom of the smart pot. Or like out the sides and then down I should say. My brand of smart pots were reinforced on the bottoms so roots did not go through them. Thank they were actually smart pot brand officially


----------



## JonathanT (May 27, 2019)

I gotta find a place for one of my neighbors pups. He's on cancer #4 and not doing well. It's a pup from my dogs last litter. If anyone would like an energetic Bird dog/pit bull that grew up around kids and cats and loves them all, let me know. Probably against the rules but idc. I want Zero to have a good home. I'll get a pic of him tomorrow.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Smoke could I possibly recommend clipping off what you know is gonna turn to popcorn? Maybe even just the tiniest bottom sprigs?
> 
> I’m not the best by any means but I really like to lollipop.
> Also wondering if you took clones of one and two? So if ones better, you’ll have that on standby and cancel running more of two say?


I lollipop pop after the stretch is done. I’ll be stripping them tomorrow. Not taking any clones I’ve got at least 8 beans of each of these strains and after these finish up I’m going to finish my banana hammock and aurora Indica beans and I’m moving to autos for the next year or so. @GrowerAnonymous and I are starting a auto myth busting thread on GC. So I’ll be strictly autos for awhile. I’ve got like 2lbs stashed away before I harvest all my photos so I’m well ahead of my habit. And I’m wanting to downsize my grow op. I’ve got 3 tents running and I’m hoping to drop it to just one with the autos. Well two technically
One to start seeds in and one to finish gonna run perpetual autos and push them their limits for info purposes on GC.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 27, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> That’s exactly what happened with all my Hempys. The roots on the outside of the pots I ended up getting root rot and it basically affected my entire plant in someway
> 
> Had I provided a wet/dry cycle, instead of the bottom of the pot always submerged, Could have avoided a lot of problems
> 
> ...


Eww lol I bet that shit stinks ass. I knew those damn hempys in the trays had some sort of potential for issues. Idk talkative on GC has zero issues in them maybe he trims the roots coming out of the bottom... idk. He kills it in those style hempys.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 27, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> I gotta find a place for one of my neighbors pups. He's on cancer #4 and not doing well. It's a pup from my dogs last litter. If anyone would like an energetic Bird dog/pit bull that grew up around kids and cats and loves them all, let me know. Probably against the rules but idc. I want Zero to have a good home. I'll get a pic of him tomorrow.


Let’s see that pooch man! We are like 2 hours away from each other lol. We gotta hook up and burn sometime whenever I finish this job and can smoke again.


----------



## JonathanT (May 27, 2019)

The mom Charlie
 
The dad Marmaduke on the right


----------



## JonathanT (May 27, 2019)

Hell ya smoke that sounds great. I been needing a new grow buddy.


----------



## JonathanT (May 27, 2019)

Spoiled dogs have their own couch


----------



## JonathanT (May 27, 2019)

My tent is too big. 4X8x6, wanna trade? Lmao


----------



## schmebulock (May 28, 2019)

Day 35:

CDLC in DWC - ppm was down to 5.5 last night so i squirted a pipette of pH UP in there and bumped it to 5.8. Topped the bucket off again - it's dropping about 2 inches of water a day... trying to keep the PPM around 500.

ever since @3rd Monkey said 2.5ml of each of the trio is 100ppm it makes it so simple lol.

"oh i've topped off my water and ppm is at 350 - guess i'll add 2.5ml of each and bump it to 450."

I defoliated after this pic - so tomorrow you'll see the defoliation


Looking pretty happy. I love not having to deal with coco or any soil medium.


Now for the problem children...

Day 38: Forum Stompers in coco dtw - pumped about 3-4 gallons of tap water through each of the girls last night to flush the coco AND take care of any coco still trying to steal calmag.

After that I put about 4 gallons of RO into the reservoir to drop the PPM in the reservoir from 700 to 500. my pH controller keeps the res at 5.8 pH.

so with flushed coco and 500 (was 700) ppm water coming through, maybe they'll bounce back 



i still haven't topped the left and right forum stompers - they just don't look like they'd appreciate it lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

Should be 1ml of each per gallon is around 100ppm, tds. If you are mixing 2.5ml of each with 2.5-3 gallons of water, total solution should be around 100ppm.

1ml/1gal
Micro-55ppm
Gro-25ppm
Bloom-25ppm


----------



## schmebulock (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Should be 1ml of each per gallon is around 100ppm, tds. If you are mixing 2.5ml of each with 2.5-3 gallons of water, total solution should be around 100ppm.
> 
> 1ml/1gal
> Micro-55ppm
> ...


that must be why it worked lol, i was putting the 2.5 ml of each into a bout 3 gallons of water lol - ppm always went up 100 each time so makes sense haha

good to know, thanks for clarification


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> that must be why it worked lol, i was putting the 2.5 ml of each into a bout 3 gallons of water lol - ppm always went up 100 each time so makes sense haha
> 
> good to know, thanks for clarification


Just wanted to make sure I didn't screw anybody up lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Should be 1ml of each per gallon is around 100ppm, tds. If you are mixing 2.5ml of each with 2.5-3 gallons of water, total solution should be around 100ppm.
> 
> 1ml/1gal
> Micro-55ppm
> ...


Now can I add 3 ml each to a gallon and use that to top off my res ? Or should I straight top off with water and add 1 ml each to get my ppm up to 300 . That would put me at 150ish in nutes . Also my ph in the skunk hero is dropping mad low . Starts at 5.8 and I’ll check it after work or in the morning and it’s sitting at 5.1 or lower .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 28, 2019)

Good morning fellas, update on my banana hammock. Transplanted it to a 1.5gal container today.

Today is day 22 from seed


----------



## schmebulock (May 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Now can I add 3 ml each to a gallon and use that to top off my res ? Or should I straight top off with water and add 1 ml each to get my ppm up to 300


I've been making a nute bucket that i sit next to the grow. I put 1 gallon RO in and then i overnute it slightly so that once it's mixed with the other 3-3.5 gallons of water in the tank that it levels out. This has resulted in me getting PPM back to 400 pretty easily but since i'm moving up to 500 now i've been adding that extra 3 squirts (one from each trio bottle) directly into the bucket and mixing/ph'ing there. I bought that electric pump that @Or_Gro showed us - really makes refilling the bucket that much easier lol



iceman2494 said:


> Starts at 5.8 and I’ll check it after work or in the morning and it’s sitting at 5.1 or lower .


set the pH higher then, set it to like 6.4 and see if it stays above 5.5 during the drop. I have been going up to about 5.8 or 5.9 and it settles back to around 5.6 when i'm checking in. It stabilizes a bit the more roots you get in there.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 28, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> I've been making a nute bucket that i sit next to the grow. I put 1 gallon RO in and then i overnute it slightly so that once it's mixed with the other 3-3.5 gallons of water in the tank that it levels out. This has resulted in me getting PPM back to 400 pretty easily but since i'm moving up to 500 now i've been adding that extra 3 squirts (one from each trio bottle) directly into the bucket and mixing/ph'ing there. I bought that electric pump that @Or_Gro showed us - really makes refilling the girl much easier lol
> 
> 
> 
> set the pH higher then, set it to like 6.4 and see if it stays above 5.5 during the drop. I have been going up to about 5.8 or 5.9 and it settles back to around 5.6 when i'm checking in. It stabilizes a bit the more roots you get in there.


This one has a s hit ton of roots and is drinking a hell of a lot of water . Not sure if that’s causing my ph to drop cause the nutes are getting concentrated.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Now can I add 3 ml each to a gallon and use that to top off my res ? Or should I straight top off with water and add 1 ml each to get my ppm up to 300 . That would put me at 150ish in nutes . Also my ph in the skunk hero is dropping mad low . Starts at 5.8 and I’ll check it after work or in the morning and it’s sitting at 5.1 or lower .


You can mix nutes however you want, separate jug or right in the res.

Ph is likely due to nutrient levels are wrong or they are drinking heavily.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Good morning fellas, update on my banana hammock. Transplanted it to a 1.5gal container today.
> 
> Today is day 22 from seed


Nice, looks like you’re working on node 6? Almost ready to veg..,


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> This one has a s hit ton of roots and is drinking a hell of a lot of water . Not sure if that’s causing my ph to drop cause the nutes are getting concentrated.


Could be. Are you adding nutes every time you top off?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Nice, looks like you’re wirking on node 6? Almost ready to veg..,


Node 7 is the newest node but its barely there so yeah, working on node #6. Might be time to mainline tomorrow....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You can mix nutes however you want, separate jug or right in the res.
> 
> Ph is likely due to nutrient levels are wrong or they are drinking heavily.


If you have a separate nute bucket, i’d stick a bubbler in it, to avoid anaerobic beastie infection....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Node 7 is the newest node but its barely there so yeah, working on node #6. Might be time to mainline tomorrow....


Go for it...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You can mix nutes however you want, separate jug or right in the res.
> 
> Ph is likely due to nutrient levels are wrong or they are drinking heavily.


The water lvl drops fast . Usually I full about a half gallon every day or so . That’s where im confused at . My ppm is only 220 . I’m not sure how much of that is water since I’m using distilled to top it off . I mixed 3 ml each of the trio into a gallon of water and it barely raised my ppm . Might have to go with straight into res . I haven’t given any cal mag . Doesn’t show any signs of hurting except from the funky color from the start .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> The water lvl drops fast . Usually I full about a half gallon every day or so . That’s where im confused at . My ppm is only 220 . I’m not sure how much of that is water since I’m using distilled to top it off . I mixed 3 ml each of the trio into a gallon of water and it barely raised my ppm . Might have to go with straight into res . I haven’t given any cal mag . Doesn’t show any signs of hurting except from the funky color from the start .


Do you check ppm, top off with distilled, and check ppm again?

Or do you check ppm, top with nutes, check ppm?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 28, 2019)

Check ppm and top with distilled and check again 
The ppm use to be in the 300s till the other day .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Check ppm and top with distilled and check again
> The ppm use to be in the 300s till the other day .


Good, you're doing it the right way lol. 

Your ph is dropping because your nute concentration rises. When you top off with distilled, check ppm and write it down. Check it again in 12-24hrs after you top off with distilled. That's how much it's feeding. That's how you match nute levels. I like a 10-20ppm drop over 12hrs. 

Example. Check your res, ppm is 300. Top off with distilled, ppm is 250. Check again 12hrs later, ppm is 280. Top off with distilled, ppm is 240. That's 10ppm of feeding in 12hrs.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 28, 2019)

Should I try 1 ml each straight in res to bump it up to the 300s again ? Ppm check first then add distilled water ppm again add nutes and check ph, then check ppm ?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 28, 2019)

So when I’m topping with distilled I don’t need to raise ppm up with it ? Or should I be letting it drop and then kick it back up in a couple days .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Nice, looks like you’re working on node 6? Almost ready to veg..,


I’m on my 6th node as well just no side branching there’s tiny growth but no branch lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So when I’m topping with distilled I don’t need to raise ppm up with it ? Or should I be letting it drop and then kick it back up in a couple days .


Everybody does it different, I'm sure.

I don't add nutes til the feeding starts to slow, 10ppm in 12hrs, down to 4-5ppm in 12hrs. That way I know most of what I put in there is used up, so when I swap out a gallon or 2 for fresh, most of the waste goes out with the old and doesn't sandbag my ppm.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m on my 6th node as well just no side branching there’s tiny growth but no branch lol.


No worries, top at 3rd true node, dont remove anything else...direct that energy to the laterals...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Everybody does it different, I'm sure.
> 
> I don't add nutes til the feeding starts to slow, 10ppm in 12hrs, down to 4-5ppm in 12hrs. That way I know most of what I put in there is used up, so when I swap out a gallon or 2 for fresh, most of the waste goes out with the old and doesn't sandbag my ppm.


Man you guys are focused on nutes...i must be doing sumpin wrong....


----------



## iceman2494 (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Everybody does it different, I'm sure.
> 
> I don't add nutes til the feeding starts to slow, 10ppm in 12hrs, down to 4-5ppm in 12hrs. That way I know most of what I put in there is used up, so when I swap out a gallon or 2 for fresh, most of the waste goes out with the old and doesn't sandbag my ppm.


I’m down to 220 from the 320ish it started out from .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

Got my cloner stabilized...killed the boys...taking cuttings tomorra...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Man you guys are focused on nutes...i must be doing sumpin wrong....


First run for them. In his case, his nute concentration is jacking up his ph, probably stemming from a vpd issue.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m down to 220 from the 320ish it started out from .


Over how many hours or days?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> First run for them. In his case, his nute concentration is jacking up his ph, probably stemming from a vpd issue.


Not really criticizing... just diff strokes for diff folks, mj is so flexible....

And, a shout out to you for helping identify how to tell wazzup with pH and ppm...

Saaaa-lute!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Not really criticizing... just diff strokes for diff folks, mj is so flexible....
> 
> And, a shout out to you for helping identify how to tell wazzup with pH and ppm...
> 
> Saaaa-lute!


Nah, I know what you mean. Nutes aren't priority to me either as nutes, until they are.

I like the trio because it's easy to balance ph with them and you can dial in exactly what you want. That and they add calcium and magnesium right in lol.

Thanks.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Over how many hours or days?


3 or 4 days . Just been adding distilled water


----------



## iceman2494 (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Not really criticizing... just diff strokes for diff folks, mj is so flexible....
> 
> And, a shout out to you for helping identify how to tell wazzup with pH and ppm...
> 
> Saaaa-lute!


Yea my bad for the questions. Trying to get an understanding on exactly what is what .the plant seems fine as hell . Squat tight ass plant . On 6 or 7 node .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> 3 or 4 days . Just been adding distilled water


Start checking it over 12-24hrs. Then you'll be able to tell how much it's feeding. 

Right now, with your ph dropping, you probably have mostly waste in there (root sugars/acids and bonded elements).


----------



## schmebulock (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Right now, with your ph dropping, you probably have mostly waste in there (root sugars/acids and bonded elements).


Are there times when you guys actually dump the bucket entirely instead of adding to the bucket daily?

i'm assuming if the plant starts behaving off/weird is a good reason - but anything else aside from root rot etc?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Start checking it over 12-24hrs. Then you'll be able to tell how much it's feeding.
> 
> Right now, with your ph dropping, you probably have mostly waste in there (root sugars/acids and bonded elements).


So res change ?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Man you guys are focused on nutes...i must be doing sumpin wrong....


lol well if nutes weren’t my damn issue I’m not sure if be focusing on them. I think the megarcrop fixed it though.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Are there times when you guys actually dump the bucket entirely instead of adding to the bucket daily?
> 
> i'm assuming if the plant starts behaving off/weird is a good reason - but anything else aside from root rot etc?


I do a swap and sterilization before flip, but you don't have to. You can run the same res start to finish. I've done both, but they get a nice root pruning right before stretch so it just makes sense for me to clean up.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So res change ?


You can or just swap a gallon or 2 of water. Same difference, whichever is quicker.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I do a swap and sterilization before flip, but you don't have to. You can run the same res start to finish. I've done both, but they get a nice root pruning right before stretch so it just makes sense for me to clean up.


How do you sterilize?


----------



## schmebulock (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I do a swap and sterilization before flip, but you don't have to. You can run the same res start to finish. I've done both, but they get a nice root pruning right before stretch so it just makes sense for me to clean up.


Since I'm in an auto I guess I'll skip that step this time.

Is root pruning that beneficial if they're healthy?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> How do you sterilize?


Scrub the stones and soak them in peroxide solution along with the air line, then (shhh don't tell anybody) I use bl-ea-ch lol to scrub the bottom of the lid and bucket.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Since I'm in an auto I guess I'll skip that step this time.
> 
> Is root pruning that beneficial if they're healthy?


In my opinion... absolutely. You prune your foliage, right lol?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Scrub the stones and soak them in peroxide solution along with the air line, then (shhh don't tell anybody) I use bl-ea-ch lol to scrub the bottom of the lid and bucket.


Okay cool I think I’m due to sterilize. 

Also, for root cleaning I can spray with a peroxide mix right? If so how do you go about it? I’ve got a 3% peroxide bottle. 

Oh and I’ve seen on a few thread where people add peroxide to their reservoirs as a preventative any thoughts on that?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Okay cool I think I’m due to sterilize.
> 
> Also, for root cleaning I can spray with a peroxide mix right? If so how do you go about it? I’ve got a 3% peroxide bottle.
> 
> Oh and I’ve seen on a few thread where people add peroxide to their reservoirs as a preventative any thoughts on that?


You can spray, or if you have an extra bucket, throw an air stone in it and bubble the roots with a peroxide solution. Either way, 3%- 1/4 cup to a gallon.

I run microbes, so I don't use it as preventative. It doesn't last long enough to qualify as a preventative though.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You can spray, or if you have an extra bucket, throw an air stone in it and bubble the roots with a peroxide solution. Either way, 3%- 1/4 cup to a gallon.
> 
> I run microbes, so I don't use it as preventative. It doesn't last long enough to qualify as a preventative though.


Which one doesn’t last long enough the microbes or the peroxide?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Which one doesn’t last long enough the microbes or the peroxide?


Peroxide. I replenish microbes every 15 days. I tried feeding them in the res, but it just fucks everything all to whack. Easier to just add more.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 28, 2019)

Microbes would be the gff or hydroguard ?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Peroxide. I replenish microbes every 15 days. I tried feeding them in the res, but it just fucks everything all to whack. Easier to just add more.


Right on! I appreciate it! I’m going to give my roots a peroxide bath today. I’ll add some more microbes as well. Also, I have that megacrop running I’m still having that magnesium issue which tells me all my issues have Been not enough calmag. The megacrop is at 300 ppm in my reservoir and it has calmag but I need more obviously so I’m taking a gallon and adding calmag to it to like 600-800 ppm and then I’ll be adding it to my reservoir until it raises about 50 ppm and see if it takes care of my issues. My environment is in check has been for awhile so it’s not VPD or PH last thing on them list is the need for more calmag since I’m in RO water


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Microbes would be the gff or hydroguard ?


Yes.... idk what 3rd uses... but yes to HG/GFF


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Microbes would be the gff or hydroguard ?


In your case, yes.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Right on! I appreciate it! I’m going to give my roots a peroxide bath today. I’ll add some more microbes as well. Also, I have that megacrop running I’m still having that magnesium issue which tells me all my issues have Been not enough calmag. The megacrop is at 300 ppm in my reservoir and it has calmag but I need more obviously so I’m taking a gallon and adding calmag to it to like 600-800 ppm and then I’ll be adding it to my reservoir until it raises about 50 ppm and see if it takes care of my issues. My environment is in check has been for awhile so it’s not VPD or PH last thing on them list is the need for more calmag since I’m in RO water


Makes sense. Even the trio has Ca/Mg in it, but it's usually not enough once you get into heavy veg. Pushing the micro too hard will put you in N tox before it can get enough of Ca/Mg. 

At least you picked up on it and now you know how to tell. Soak it all in lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yes.... idk what 3rd uses... but yes to HG/GFF


I use compost tea.


----------



## schmebulock (May 28, 2019)

holy shit - i wanna build this set up but i can't justify those prices:

https://hydrobuilder.com/brands/current-culture/current-culture-under-current-4.html?opts=1757:2549,3305:8060

ouchies...

on an alternate note i had the wife check the DWC tent and sure enough I left open my access 'triangle' to the bucket open all night... hopefully the GFF and hydroguard do their stuff and i don't get a ton of growth out of that...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

ODST is up. Had a sticky husk issue, but I'll be playing in the water with you guys soon.

It'll be really cool because I get to run my genetics in hydro (haven't done yet) vs your guys ethos in hydro. See how my shit stacks up against the big dogs lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> holy shit - i wanna build this set up but i can't justify those prices:
> 
> https://hydrobuilder.com/brands/current-culture/current-culture-under-current-4.html?opts=1757:2549,3305:8060
> 
> ...


Have to sell a testicle lol. Looks fairly easy to build.


----------



## schmebulock (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Have to sell a testicle lol. Looks fairly easy to build.


yeah they bend you over on the materials they chose - $30 for a bucket is a tall order... and for them to drill 2 2" holes they want to charge $50 ... wtf


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Yea my bad for the questions. Trying to get an understanding on exactly what is what .the plant seems fine as hell . Squat tight ass plant . On 6 or 7 node .


Not a bad...and i bet you learned some stuff...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Are there times when you guys actually dump the bucket entirely instead of adding to the bucket daily?
> 
> i'm assuming if the plant starts behaving off/weird is a good reason - but anything else aside from root rot etc?


...and at bloom, flush...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Scrub the stones and soak them in peroxide solution along with the air line, then (shhh don't tell anybody) I use bl-ea-ch lol to scrub the bottom of the lid and bucket.


Boil or replace your hydroton, too


----------



## iceman2494 (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Not a bad...and i bet you learned some stuff...


More than I knew in the beginning . I want to start main lining the thing . Side branches are bushing out trying to fight for light fan leaves are hand size now .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> holy shit - i wanna build this set up but i can't justify those prices:
> 
> https://hydrobuilder.com/brands/current-culture/current-culture-under-current-4.html?opts=1757:2549,3305:8060
> 
> ...


See @Steakbomb ’s setup...diy based on current culture...way less $s...


----------



## schmebulock (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> See @Steakbomb ’s setup...diy based on current culture...way less $s...


yeah he's why i'm looking at current culture haha

i'll have to pick his brain real good whenever that day comes... if i get some extra money it won't be on rDWC to start - it'll be to get a 12 ton heated plate rosin press.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 28, 2019)

Hey @Moabfighter 

GSC is still alive

 

White widow lower bud
 

Got mad clones to work with now too


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah he's why i'm looking at current culture haha
> 
> i'll have to pick his brain real good whenever that day comes... if i get some extra money it won't be on rDWC to start - it'll be to get a 12 ton heated plate rosin press.


If you’re handy, you can make your own...


----------



## schmebulock (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> If you’re handy, you can make your own...


oh for sure, it'll be a DIY build as all my other stuff is diy:

my manifold is DIY
pump / reservoir design DIY
my 40 gallon humidifier is DIY

i was planning on getting a 12 ton press from harbour freight for $99 and then some quality heating plates for around $300


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Makes sense. Even the trio has Ca/Mg in it, but it's usually not enough once you get into heavy veg. Pushing the micro too hard will put you in N tox before it can get enough of Ca/Mg.
> 
> At least you picked up on it and now you know how to tell. Soak it all in lol.


No kidding! My ppm floated from 300-330. You think I’m good to add about 50ppm of calmag? Also how are these roots looking? They’ve like tripled in length.... however they’re twisting from the way the bubbles move in the you think that’s hurting them? You think they look okay? Would they benefit from the peroxide?


----------



## Steakbomb (May 28, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah he's why i'm looking at current culture haha
> 
> i'll have to pick his brain real good whenever that day comes... if i get some extra money it won't be on rDWC to start - it'll be to get a 12 ton heated plate rosin press.


Happy to help when you're ready my guy.

I'm actually working a bit on dismantling my cab today in prep for my addition. All the plumbing has been taken apart - gotta run some bleach thru my pump and chiller then I can wrap this thing up.


----------



## Steakbomb (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No kidding! My ppm floated from 300-330. You think I’m good to add about 50ppm of calmag? Also how are these roots looking? They’ve like tripled in length.... however they’re twisting from the way the bubbles move in the you think that’s hurting them? You think they look okay? Would they benefit from the peroxide?
> 
> View attachment 4341061


Nah no worries on them getting twisty - they look good.

I avoid h2o2 unless I'm having issues that I can trace back to bacteria or otherwise...

Good biology > sterile > bad biology


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Nah no worries on them getting twisty - they look good.
> 
> I avoid h2o2 unless I'm having issues that I can trace back to bacteria or otherwise...
> 
> Good biology > sterile > bad biology


So I’m better off adding microbes vs h2o2


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No kidding! My ppm floated from 300-330. You think I’m good to add about 50ppm of calmag? Also how are these roots looking? They’ve like tripled in length.... however they’re twisting from the way the bubbles move in the you think that’s hurting them? You think they look okay? Would they benefit from the peroxide?
> 
> View attachment 4341061


I don't remember what all your ppm is, but you'll have to try the calmag and see. Your plant will tell you. 

Roots look fine. I would cut them hehe (just heard hearts sink), but you don't need to. 

The bubbles aren't hurting at all. All those fish bones are letting you know they are working like a good wood should. No need for peroxide if you don't have issues. 

If you get rot, then bubble the shit out of them with peroxide solution. It'll break away most of the dead shit for you and neutralize any bacteria.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't remember what all your ppm is, but you'll have to try the calmag and see. Your plant will tell you.
> 
> Roots look fine. I would cut them hehe (just heard hearts sink), but you don't need to.
> 
> ...


Okay cool. 

Megacrop 2.0 has everything in it I’ll get a picture of the ingredients in a bit. Glad they look good to you guys. I’ll add the cal mag should clear it up.... my ph was at 5.7 wondering if that caused it. 5.7 is a tad low for ca and mag so I bumped it to 5.9 so we will see if it will fix it along with the cal mag.


----------



## Steakbomb (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> So I’m better off adding microbes vs h2o2


Yeah - garden friendly fungicide is cheap and effective


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> oh for sure, it'll be a DIY build as all my other stuff is diy:
> 
> my manifold is DIY
> pump / reservoir design DIY
> ...


Thas the ticket...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Yeah - garden friendly fungicide is cheap and effective


Word I’ll be grabbing some this week.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No kidding! My ppm floated from 300-330. You think I’m good to add about 50ppm of calmag? Also how are these roots looking? They’ve like tripled in length.... however they’re twisting from the way the bubbles move in the you think that’s hurting them? You think they look okay? Would they benefit from the peroxide?
> 
> View attachment 4341061


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Happy to help when you're ready my guy.
> 
> I'm actually working a bit on dismantling my cab today in prep for my addition. All the plumbing has been taken apart - gotta run some bleach thru my pump and chiller then I can wrap this thing up.


Take pics before stashing....


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4341065


Idk if that’s a good fuckin A or a bad fuckin A. Lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> So I’m better off adding microbes vs h2o2


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't remember what all your ppm is, but you'll have to try the calmag and see. Your plant will tell you.
> 
> Roots look fine. I would cut them hehe (just heard hearts sink), but you don't need to.
> 
> ...


Just don’t overdo the h2o2...it is a free radical that doesn't descriminate between live and dead tissue...only controls you have when using are dilution and exposure time...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Idk if that’s a good fuckin A or a bad fuckin A. Lol


Doesn't really matter. Puts a grin on my face either way lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> View attachment 4341066


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Okay cool.
> 
> Megacrop 2.0 has everything in it I’ll get a picture of the ingredients in a bit. Glad they look good to you guys. I’ll add the cal mag should clear it up.... my ph was at 5.7 wondering if that caused it. 5.7 is a tad low for ca and mag so I bumped it to 5.9 so we will see if it will fix it along with the cal mag.


Bump to 6.0-6.1, cal-mag availabilty starts there, most other nutes still available...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


>


Why the fuck don’t my GIFs work!?!?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Just don’t overdo the h2o2...it is a free radical that doesn't descriminate between live and dead tissue...only controls you have when using are dilution and exposure time...


Honestly, I've never overdone it, so I don't know how high you would have to go to do that? I assume it burns the roots?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Bump to 6.0-6.1, cal-mag availabilty starts there, most other nutes still available...


Word.....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Idk if that’s a good fuckin A or a bad fuckin A. Lol


Fuckin A ia always good...

Oh Fuck is the bad one...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Doesn't really matter. Puts a grin on my face either way lol.


Smh me too.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Fuckin A ia always good...
> 
> Oh Fuck is the bad one...


I’ll take it.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Honestly, I've never overdone it, so I don't know how high you would have to go to do that? I assume it burns the roots?


Yep


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Yep


Major oxidizer...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Yep


As in visibly burnt, or just shows up top?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Major oxidizer...


So is rust lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> So is rust lol.


No, oxygen in water/air OXIdiizes iron...rust is the by-product....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> As in visibly burnt, or just shows up top?


As in, kills root cells if not dilute enuff....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> No, oxygen in water/air OXIdiizes iron...rust is the by-product....


Rust is an oxide... and when applied to explosives, thermite, etc is an extremely efficient oxidizer, feeding oxygen to burning elements... fuel to the fire.


----------



## Steakbomb (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Take pics before stashing....


A little late to it, but here's a shot of the res buckets, empty and disassembled...
 
Still gotta do some bleaching on those...
And the empty cab...
 
I moved it to a different wall and I also removed all the PVC cable elbows. I can push it right up to the wall now so it's not standing out. 
Once I finish cleaning all the parts I'm gonna just put them away in the empty cabinet and lock it up til the addition is over.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Rust is an oxide... and when applied to explosives, thermite, etc is an extremely efficient oxidizer, feeding oxygen to burning elements... fuel to the fire.


Touche...but, still a by-prod of oxidation of iron....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> A little late to it, but here's a shot of the res buckets, empty and disassembled...
> View attachment 4341082
> Still gotta do some bleaching on those...
> And the empty cab...
> ...


Put dwc stuff in a box... move the cab to the sidewalk and put a “free” sign on it...smoke a hlf oz and chalk it up to false advertising...


----------



## Steakbomb (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Put dwc stuff in a box... move the cab to the sidewalk and put a “free” sign on it...smoke a hlf oz and chalk it up to false advertising...


Let's not forget that once a tent is up, this cabinet could make a decent, purpose-made drying cabinet!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Let's not forget that once a tent is up, this cabinet could make a decent, purpose-made drying cabinet!


The most expensive one east of the Mississippi...


----------



## Steakbomb (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> The most expensive one east of the Mississippi...


No doubt!

To get the most expensive in the US I'd have to add a freeze dryer and possibly a liquid co2 assisted trimming system hahaha

I'm looking at it as making good use of a depreciated asset...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> No doubt!
> 
> To get the most expensive in the US I'd have to add a freeze dryer and possibly a liquid co2 assisted trimming system hahaha
> 
> I'm looking at it as making good use of a depreciated asset...




On both counts....


----------



## schmebulock (May 28, 2019)

steak you're migrating to a tent? what size you aiming for?


----------



## Steakbomb (May 28, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> steak you're migrating to a tent? what size you aiming for?


That's the plan when the addition is done, although I may end up using the cabinet one final time...

Probably 4x4 used to grow, but I'm gonna get a custom tent - maybe 6x7 or so... Leave me some room to move around and to have things such as my dehumidifier *in* the tent if I want to.

I'm thinking I'll build two separate RDWC rigs so I can do two strains in parallel. Probably 3 buckets each (two for plants and one control bucket)...


----------



## schmebulock (May 28, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> That's the plan when the addition is done, although I may end up using the cabinet one final time...
> 
> Probably 4x4 used to grow, but I'm gonna get a custom tent - maybe 6x7 or so... Leave me some room to move around and to have things such as my dehumidifier *in* the tent if I want to.
> 
> I'm thinking I'll build two separate RDWC rigs so I can do two strains in parallel. Probably 3 buckets each (two for plants and one control bucket)...


sounds fantastic - can't wait to see how it turns out. I agree with a larger than grow space tent, to allow for the extras. 6x6 is probably my initial thought for my own design later


----------



## Steakbomb (May 28, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> sounds fantastic - can't wait to see how it turns out. I agree with a larger than grow space tent, to allow for the extras. 6x6 is probably my initial thought for my own design later


Extras & walking around space for sure.

The question then becomes... one rdwc rig on each side with walk-space in the middle? Or the two rigs next to each other and a big open space on one end?


----------



## schmebulock (May 28, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Extras & walking around space for sure.
> 
> The question then becomes... one rdwc rig on each side with walk-space in the middle? Or the two rigs next to each other and a big open space on one end?


4 rigs inside, with - wait for it - the 2 reservoirs on the outside! maximize interior space. have reservoirs sitting on the back of tent, pipe out to chillers, pipe back to tent.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Extras & walking around space for sure.
> 
> The question then becomes... one rdwc rig on each side with walk-space in the middle? Or the two rigs next to each other and a big open space on one end?


Middle open, with sidewalls that have door/ unzip...get a chair with wheels and a rotating seat...drive from the center....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> 4 rigs inside, with - wait for it - the 2 reservoirs on the outside! maximize interior space. have reservoirs sitting on the back of tent, pipe out to chillers, pipe back to tent.


I doubt he would put res inside... lots of unecessary heat exchange and wasted real estate...but?

Put floor piping ports and most electrical ones out the back....so it’s not a pain to open sides, trip all over shit...wire it up and heat/cool like a f#cking data disk farm...

Subdivide and rent out plant locations... to cover costs...


----------



## schmebulock (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Middle open, with sidewalls that unzip...get a chair with wheels and a rotating seat...drive from the center....


would be nice to just roll into the center and start workin


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> would be nice to just roll into the center and start workin


Spin one way, then the other...


----------



## schmebulock (May 28, 2019)

@Steakbomb are you going to have 2 chillers since you're splitting the bucket packs into 3 and 3?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @Steakbomb are you going to have 2 chillers since you're splitting the bucket packs into 3 and 3?


Good point...let’s see the 3d cad-cam...mr. Iluvdata...

We’re here to help...


----------



## Steakbomb (May 28, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @Steakbomb are you going to have 2 chillers since you're splitting the bucket packs into 3 and 3?


Yep - that's my plan.

And to your previous comment about control buckets outside the tents...


----------



## Steakbomb (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I doubt he would put res inside... lots of unecessary heat exchange and wasted real estate...but?
> 
> Put floor piping ports and most electrical ones out the back....so it’s not a pain to open sides, trip all over shit...wire it up and heat/cool like a f#cking data disk farm...
> 
> Subdivide and rent out plant locations... to cover costs...


Bingo - most things that generate heat will be outside the tents.

I was thinking middle runway too. Especially with a custom tent it'll be easy to have doors for each side. I can probably also have each chiller / control res loop run thru it's own outlet port.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Yep - that's my plan.
> 
> And to your previous comment about control buckets outside the tents...
> View attachment 4341129


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Bingo - most things that generate heat will be outside the tents.
> 
> I was thinking middle runway too. Especially with a custom tent it'll be easy to have doors for each side. I can probably also have each chiller / control res loop run thru it's own outlet port.


Out the back....elbows are your friends...


----------



## Steakbomb (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


>


Sounds like half of my coworkahs


----------



## Steakbomb (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Out the back....elbows are your friends...


Elbows are nice - straight-shots are nicer if doable...

I got some time to think about it


----------



## schmebulock (May 28, 2019)

something like this?

 

the arrows on the side are just ingress points for steakbomb and the rest of the arrows are water flow with temp increasing as it continues


----------



## Steakbomb (May 28, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> something like this?
> 
> View attachment 4341130
> 
> the arrows on the side are just ingress points for steakbomb and the rest of the arrows are water flow with temp increasing as it continues


Pretty much yep!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Elbows are nice - straight-shots are nicer if doable...
> 
> I got some time to think about it


Ok, elbows & straight-shots are at least nice, may even be your friends....if doable...

Yep, think about it


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> something like this?
> 
> View attachment 4341130
> 
> the arrows on the side are just ingress points for steakbomb and the rest of the arrows are water flow with temp increasing as it continues


What’s the”7”?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Pretty much yep!


Good answer!


----------



## schmebulock (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> What’s the”7”?


Oh, just meant "6' x 7'" ish lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Oh just 6' x 7' ish lol


Nice-ish....


----------



## schmebulock (May 28, 2019)

Dug out some banana kush number 2, couple rips and I'm flyin' boyos

Probably my best grow, quality wise .. second best in yield


----------



## Steakbomb (May 28, 2019)

Been smoking on my not-quite-cured LibHaze. MAN I missed having a good Sativa on hand!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 28, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Hey @Moabfighter
> 
> GSC is still alive
> 
> ...


Neat can you show us your largest one. Better photo quality?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Been smoking on my not-quite-cured LibHaze. MAN I missed having a good Sativa on hand!


Plan on uvb, man....


----------



## Steakbomb (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Plan on uvb, man....


Does it need to specifically be uvb? Or does uva have the same effect?
I've seen uva LED strips and would prefer to stay all LED if possible.
But I have been thinking about adding UV...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> Does it need to specifically be uvb? Or does uva have the same effect?
> I've seen uva LED strips and would prefer to stay all LED if possible.
> But I have been thinking about adding UV...


Uvb...

 

Two 4’ t-5 per 4x4, up in corners at 45 degree angle:


----------



## schmebulock (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Uvb...
> 
> View attachment 4341236
> 
> ...


What's that beast running down the center do


----------



## Steakbomb (May 28, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Uvb...
> 
> View attachment 4341236
> 
> ...


What's the wavelength for uvb?
Taking a gander at these here...
https://www.waveformlighting.com/led-strip-lights


----------



## Steakbomb (May 28, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> What's that beast running down the center do


Says "go to sleep my babies"...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> What's the wavelength for uvb?
> Taking a gander at these here...
> https://www.waveformlighting.com/led-strip-lights


The “best” is 285nm, but that, afaik, is not available, you would only need a short exposure time....so, people use less than 320nm and bump the exposure time.

Might be useful to scan through this, get to know the expert, ask your questions:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/uv-suppliment-lighting.987316/


----------



## iceman2494 (May 28, 2019)

Finally got the tropic thunder in a bucket . Bh getting new roots , dumped a gallon out and replaced it with distilled . Didn’t top or start a main lining


----------



## Or_Gro (May 28, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> What's that beast running down the center do


----------



## Moabfighter (May 28, 2019)

Didn’t we send grower anon. Bh bean? And I think iceman sent someone one too. I sent Soil2coco one.....


Where’s everyone we sent this shit to? Because I have one left for @JonathanT a do only popped two. So I sent three out one hundred percent. What gives?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Moabfighter (May 28, 2019)

Know 3M is around. And Steve I guess. He has Bh from me right?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Didn’t we send grower anon. Bh bean? And I think iceman sent someone one too. I sent Soil2coco one.....
> 
> 
> Where’s everyone we sent this shit to? Because I have one left for @JonathanT a do only popped two. So I sent three out one hundred percent. What gives?


BH. It's 8 days old today. 

 

3M 7 days old.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

@Moabfighter 

Those beans I sent you intact?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 28, 2019)

Finally got the tropic thunder in a bucket . Bh getting new roots , dumped a gallon out and replaced it with distilled .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Finally got the tropic thunder in a bucket . Bh getting new roots , dumped a gallon out and replaced it with distilled .


Why did you swap a gallon?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Didn’t we send grower anon. Bh bean? And I think iceman sent someone one too. I sent Soil2coco one.....
> 
> 
> Where’s everyone we sent this shit to? Because I have one left for @JonathanT a do only popped two. So I sent three out one hundred percent. What gives?


Doubt it he’s in a completely different country.
And S2c was in the hospital.... pretty sure @Or_Gro said he lost another crop to the mites.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

Made my ladies bend over and strip for me tonight.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

@Moabfighter

Did you send one to homegrown?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Made my ladies bend over and strip for me tonight.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341316View attachment 4341317 View attachment 4341319View attachment 4341322 View attachment 4341326View attachment 4341329 View attachment 4341330


Looks good. Did you try to crop that one on the right? Tops are good in the first pic, then leaning outward in the rest.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Know 3M is around. And Steve I guess. He has Bh from me right?


I got one man planning to pop it within the next few days my veg tent is on its way I want to be able to give it more light then the closet on 12/12


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Looks good. Did you try to crop that one on the right? Tops are good in the first pic, then leaning outward in the rest.


Yeah I cropped a few and pulled the rest down with my pipe cleaners to open it up. This was my second defoliation in like a week and a half lol. I’ll see what makes it to the top and go from there on the lollipop. 

However lesson learned I’ll be running two plants only next time so I can really Bush them out.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> I got one man planning to pop it within the next few days my veg tent is on its way I want to be able to give it more light then the closet on 12/12


 I dropped another one in some water last night gonna run one in coco in case this DWC doesn’t pan out.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I dropped another one in some water last night gonna run one in coco in case this DWC doesn’t pan out.


What's wrong with your DWC?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yeah I cropped a few and pulled the rest down with my pipe cleaners to open it up. This was my second defoliation in like a week and a half lol. I’ll see what makes it to the top and go from there on the lollipop.
> 
> However lesson learned I’ll be running two plants only next time so I can really Bush them out.


Yea, sometimes less is more.

I don't think that crop is gonna stick though.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I dropped another one in some water last night gonna run one in coco in case this DWC doesn’t pan out.


Ive been tempted to try a dwc just not too sure man


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> What's wrong with your DWC?


Nothing I don’t think.... idk... it doesn’t look like Icemans that’s for damn sure lol. 

  

My aurora Indica baby 
About to start daily feeds on her.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Ive been tempted to try a dwc just not too sure man


It's not so bad. You can do it!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, sometimes less is more.
> 
> I don't think that crop is gonna stick though.


I doubt it sticks. but I’ll keep it tied down and keep it flat.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's not so bad. You can do it!


Might try it sometime in the near future been doing some reading on it looking at bucket set ups pricing it out


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I doubt it sticks. but I’ll keep it tied down and keep it flat.


Have you done much cropping? Not trying to be insulting, but I love it and try to advocate it wherever I can. Looks like you were just a tad too gentle lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Have you done much cropping? Not trying to be insulting, but I love it and try to advocate it wherever I can. Looks like you were just a tad too gentle lol.


I’ve done it with really good success on one plant.... I’m always sketched I’m gonna break my plant in half. Lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’ve done it with really good success on one plant.... I’m always sketched I’m gonna break my plant in half. Lol


Best to do it when they are less than 1/4" around. It can be done when they are bigger, but they get a little woody. Makes it harder but it can be done.

Think of it like a solid piece of wire. You can bend it back and forth, back and forth and it will eventually break. That's what you want to do to crop. 

Pinch it where you want to crop, squish the stem with your fingers a bit, the bigger the harder you have to squeeze, then bend it back and forth. When it creates that kink, that's what you're looking for. Then it'll knuckle up nice for you.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Best to do it when they are less than 1/4" around. It can be done when they are bigger, but they get a little woody. Makes it harder but it can be done.
> 
> Think of it like a solid piece of wire. You can bend it back and forth, back and forth and it will eventually break. That's what you want to do to crop.
> 
> Pinch it where you want to crop, squish the stem with your fingers a bit, the bigger the harder you have to squeeze, then bend it back and forth. When it creates that kink, that's what you're looking for. Then it'll knuckle up nice for you.


I’ll try it may not do it where I’ve already done it.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’ll try it may not do it where I’ve already done it.


Cropping is one of the most useful and underrated training techniques in my opinion. Once you get the hang of it, you'll never go back lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Cropping is one of the most useful and underrated training techniques in my opinion. Once you get the hang of it, you'll never go back lol.


Word I’ll definitely be giving it a whirl. Did you check out those DWC pics on the last page?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Word I’ll definitely be giving it a whirl. Did you check out those DWC pics on the last page?


Yea. Looks a little rough. What are you doing different than Ice?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea. Looks a little rough. What are you doing different than Ice?


Lol fuck if I know. lol I know i went from GH to megacrop because of the mag issues. I think I stayed on the seedling portion of the chart too long. Should have moved to the early veg stage.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @Moabfighter
> 
> Those beans I sent you intact?


Haven’t even told you thank you. Feel like a dick :/ 

Thanks a bunch man. Popping that Maui cross tonight. Any pointers?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Why did you swap a gallon?


For the reason of the ph dropping. Wasn’t the sugars and waste a question?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @Moabfighter
> 
> Did you send one to homegrown?


No I’ve been tagging him to no response. Was going to but @Smokexbreak I think it was said he was having landlord issues maybe? My last ones going to @JonathanT tomorrow. Please smoke or ice hook homegrown up if he ever comes back around. And @ClydeWalters I wish could do this BH with us


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Lol fuck if I know. lol I know i went from GH to megacrop because of the mag issues. I think I stayed on the seedling portion of the chart too long. Should have moved to the early veg stage.
> 
> View attachment 4341359


Didn't know or forgot you switched lol. 

You just have to sort some shit out sometimes. All part of that dialing in.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 28, 2019)

My bh root rot set me back .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Haven’t even told you thank you. Feel like a dick :/
> 
> Thanks a bunch man. Popping that Maui cross tonight. Any pointers?


It's all good dude. Sent some to somebody else in the same packing and they got smashed to shit. I was just checking.

It doesn't push a lot of side growth out of the gate, but responds very well to training. It's a moderate feeder, not real heavy. Doesn't mind the heat so much, takes 80s like a champ. Doesn't wood up real quick, so you can bend them even as they get older. That's about all the pertinent info I have lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> For the reason of the ph dropping. Wasn’t the sugars and waste a question?


How was the ppm?


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 28, 2019)

lil sneak peak of my donkey dick farm drying out


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> No I’ve been tagging him to no response. Was going to but @Smokexbreak I think it was said he was having landlord issues maybe? My last ones going to @JonathanT tomorrow. Please smoke or ice hook homegrown up if he ever comes back around. And @ClydeWalters I wish could do this BH with us


Soon I can!! My boy gave me tent space at the main spot. Life is gooooooooood

Soon to come


----------



## iceman2494 (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> How was the ppm?


Dropped down to 180s . Hit with a 1 mil to bring ppm bk to what it was . Ph and ppm again to ensure .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> No I’ve been tagging him to no response. Was going to but @Smokexbreak I think it was said he was having landlord issues maybe? My last ones going to @JonathanT tomorrow. Please smoke or ice hook homegrown up if he ever comes back around. And @ClydeWalters I wish could do this BH with us


I’m keeping the remainder of my BH for a rainy day I’ve got 3 left.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m keeping the remainder of my BH for a rainy day I’ve got 3 left.


How many did you help people out with for this comparative?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Dropped down to 180s . Hit with a 1 mil to bring ppm bk to what it was . Ph and ppm again to ensure .


Good. She's feeding good. It's gonna start to shit and git, so stay on top of your training if you're going to manifold.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> How many did you help people out with for this comparative?


None was planning on sending Steve his with his lights couldn’t get a straight answer outta you on whether you were sending him some so I held off wasn’t sending multiple beans to people. Home grown told me to hang on to the ones I was sending him with his landlord shit going on. Woulda been the rest of my pack.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Good. She's feeding good. It's gonna start to shit and git, so stay on top of your training if you're going to manifold.


Haven’t cut yet . So down to 3 rd node and everything underneath? Maybe out of line but how do I tie down on a bucket?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Haven’t cut yet . So down to 3 rd node and everything underneath? Maybe out of line but how do I tie down on a bucket?


Yup. All you should have left is the fans and growth tips on the 3rd. 

Anyway you can. Weights, tomato rings, wire spread, etc.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 28, 2019)

sad to see her bald but if she gets a fat booty .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> sad to see her bald but if she gets a fat booty .


Clone that top. It stays symmetrical for a bit yet.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Clone that top. It stays symmetrical for a bit yet.


No room in that 2x4 . 3 buckets takes about that much .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 28, 2019)

Maybe a gallon bucket with a stone .. then I have no room .. your trouble friend .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> No room in that 2x4 . 3 buckets takes about that much .


Ah, gotcha.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Maybe a gallon bucket with a stone .. then I have no room .. your trouble friend .


Lol the tops are the best to take as clones they stay symmetrical the side branches don’t lol. When I clone side branches just SOG them. As soon as they’ve rooted I just transplant then flip to flower. I’ll train the symmetrical tops but side branches I just let them ride as soon as possible.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Ah, gotcha.


Fucking waste .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Lol the tops are the best to take as clones they stay symmetrical the side branches don’t lol. When I clone side branches just SOG them. As soon as they’ve rooted I just transplant then flip to flower. I’ll train the symmetrical tops but side branches I just let them ride as soon as possible.


Again your trouble. Gotta think this


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Fucking waste .


And now you see why perpetual is nice but can be a bitch very quickly.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Again your trouble. Gotta think this


Woulda made a good mom plant lol. Take her Bush her out take cuttings off her to flower lol. Or you could just root it stick it in a small pot and let it ride with the rest of your plants bahahahahaha.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 28, 2019)

I was thinking about starting my manifold on my BH tomorrow but I will probably let her get a little bit bigger first. I think I will try to clone her top wheh I do make the cut though. I already have a green crack clone and chemdawg clone going, might as well try to keep some ethos in the tent!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I was thinking about starting my manifold on my BH tomorrow but I will probably let her get a little bit bigger first. I think I will try to clone her top wheh I do make the cut though. I already have a green crack clone and chemdawg clone going, might as well try to keep some ethos in the tent!


Three solid strains/genetics.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Three solid strains/genetics.


I put the older green crack into flower and the older chemdawg is outside for the rest of the season


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I put the older green crack into flower and the older chemdawg is outside for the rest of the season


Hell ya man!! That’s gonna be some god smoke for the future.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 28, 2019)

Its gonna be a crazy outdoor season. Been gifting plants in return for a portion of the yield they get. Gonna be buried in bud this halloween


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Its gonna be a crazy outdoor season. Been gifting plants in return for a portion of the yield they get. Gonna be buried in bud this halloween


Haha good call!! That’s smart AF lol.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Haha good call!! That’s smart AF lol.


Yeah man, Im not running any outdoor plants myself, I prefer indoor quality but it just got legal here in Michigan, so everyone wants to grow outdoors. I currently have a stake in 16 outdoor plants. Just the smart move haha


----------



## JonathanT (May 29, 2019)

Moab send Clyde that bean now that he has room. I have plenty of plants going.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 29, 2019)

What Moab needs to do is come say hello and get some of these clones!!

Then toss me a seed lol.


----------



## schmebulock (May 29, 2019)

man i was blasted last night, i don't remember going to bed lol


----------



## schmebulock (May 29, 2019)

Defoliated a bit - a bunch of little colas are forming from the base of the stem - since i lost the middle i'm not gonna chop these bitches - gonna try to get them to the front line and growing!

 

coco girls look better today, actually:


----------



## iceman2494 (May 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> man i was blasted last night, i don't remember going to bed lol


Fuckin hungover as hell.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

You guys got me sucked back into hydro lol. Building a 70 site seedling/early veg box. It's for veggies and cuttings from my shrubs/bushes/trees. 

Liner will be here tomorrow. Making the net cups today.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 29, 2019)

Got a message from jack to message cam and ask him to supply us all with some fee beans for our own comparative.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You guys got me sucked back into hydro lol. Building a 70 site seedling/early veg box. It's for veggies and cuttings from my shrubs/bushes/trees.
> 
> Liner will be here tomorrow. Making the net cups today.
> 
> View attachment 4341661


I wish I had your space .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I wish I had your space .


I wish you did too lol. It's only 2x3 so it'll fit nicely in front of the windows just outside the room.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Got a message from jack to message cam and ask him to supply us all with some fee beans for our own comparative.


What kind of comparative man?? My veg tent should be here by the weekend you think if I pop my bh now it would be okay under the 12/12 for a couple days??


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> What kind of comparative man?? My veg tent should be here by the weekend you think if I pop my bh now it would be okay under the 12/12 for a couple days??


Sure thing. It'll take 3 days to pop roughly, so that puts you at the weekend.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Sure thing. It'll take 3 days to pop roughly, so that puts you at the weekend.


Shit soon as im off work its getting popped! Excited the bh will be the first in the new veg tent!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 29, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> What kind of comparative man?? My veg tent should be here by the weekend you think if I pop my bh now it would be okay under the 12/12 for a couple days??


Didn’t say . Said just ask if he’ll supply them . I don’t have any room really but I can ask if you guys want to give it a go ?


----------



## schmebulock (May 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Didn’t say . Said just ask if he’ll supply them . I don’t have any room really but I can ask if you guys want to give it a go ?


maybe ask if he'll supply the next one - since you guys are already ELBOW DEEP in belly buttons and banana hammocks


----------



## iceman2494 (May 29, 2019)

That’s true . I’d like to run one or some of monkey genetics some time .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Haven’t cut yet . So down to 3 rd node and everything underneath? Maybe out of line but how do I tie down on a bucket?


How i do the early bends:


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Yeah man, Im not running any outdoor plants myself, I prefer indoor quality but it just got legal here in Michigan, so everyone wants to grow outdoors. I currently have a stake in 16 outdoor plants. Just the smart move haha


Didnt know you were in michigan too man whats up It was nice it went rec makes it easier on us lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s true . I’d like to run one or some of monkey genetics some time .


Let me know when. I have to find a new packing method lol, but I'll get some to you whenever you want.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Let me know when. I have to find a new packing method lol, but I'll get some to you whenever you want.


Im definitely throwing one or 2 in my next round


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Im definitely throwing one or 2 in my next round


Awesome. I think you'll like them. They're regs. The Scarab shows males at about 3 weeks, females much later. I should start running fem batches to send out I guess.


----------



## icetech (May 29, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Didnt know you were in michigan too man whats up It was nice it went rec makes it easier on us lol


 I am in michigan also, i thought outside was not legal at all? or is it legal if you have a full privacy fence? I like indoors and will stick with that but am curious.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

1 day after transplant and they are much happier, actually started shitting new nodes already lol.

Almost have a root in the water too... yeehaw!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> 1 day after transplant and they are much happier, actually started shitting new nodes already lol.
> 
> Almost have a root in the water too... yeehaw!
> 
> View attachment 4341704


Bout to be gametime!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 29, 2019)

Really wish I could do another tent . I don’t even think I could pitch that question to my wife . Hot as hell outside and don’t want anymore heat inside as it is .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Bout to be gametime!


Yea, I'm stoked. It's good to be back in the shit lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, I'm stoked. It's good to be back in the shit lol.


lol I hear that!! Man I can’t decide what pack I’m ordering. 

Early lemon berry
Las Vegas Lemon Skunk x Memberberry RBX (Pink Grapefruit Pheno)

Banana daddy
Grand Daddy Purp x Banana Hammock R1

Okc 
(Wedding Cake x Jilly Bean) x Triangle Kush x Mandarin Cookies R2

Skunk hero 
1994 Super Skunk x Mandarin Sunset

Grape diamonds 
Grape Diamonds x Pink Grapefruit


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 29, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Didnt know you were in michigan too man whats up It was nice it went rec makes it easier on us lol


Definitely the best thing to hit the mitten in my lifetime


----------



## iceman2494 (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> lol I hear that!! Man I can’t decide what pack I’m ordering.
> 
> Early lemon berry
> Las Vegas Lemon Skunk x Memberberry RBX (Pink Grapefruit Pheno)
> ...


I’ll give you a skunk hero


----------



## schmebulock (May 29, 2019)

whereabouts in michigan?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> whereabouts in michigan?


Im right outside detroit


----------



## icetech (May 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> whereabouts in michigan?


 Macomb here... and i didn't even know rec was being voted on when it went legal.. with michigan being a very red state i would have never expected this.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 29, 2019)

Southwest Mi myself


----------



## schmebulock (May 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Southwest Mi myself


closer to chicago?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 29, 2019)

icetech said:


> Macomb here... and i didn't even know rec was being voted on when it went legal.. with michigan being a very red state i would have never expected this.


It was nice that it passed. Ah macomb got family out there


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 29, 2019)

icetech said:


> I am in michigan also, i thought outside was not legal at all? or is it legal if you have a full privacy fence? I like indoors and will stick with that but am curious.


Outdoor is legal but cant be seen from public land and has to be locked up. You may have to keep it out of sight from everyone even.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> closer to chicago?


Im actually almost smackdab between chicago and detroit. Leaning more towards south central mi


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> closer to chicago?


Ive been telling the wife we need to take a trip to Chicago... my buddys going in a week on greyhound like 40 bucks round trip not too bad at all


----------



## schmebulock (May 29, 2019)

i'm not far from you guys.. its less than half a day's drive or so


----------



## icetech (May 29, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> It was nice that it passed. Ah macomb got family out there


 I hate macomb honestly... i miss living closer to the city.. or in a better spot.. rochester maybe.. but it is what it is


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> lol I hear that!! Man I can’t decide what pack I’m ordering.
> 
> Early lemon berry
> Las Vegas Lemon Skunk x Memberberry RBX (Pink Grapefruit Pheno)
> ...


The only ones I know are the skunk and wedding cake. I've had and grown skunk, haven't grown wedding cake yet.

They all sound good. I don't think you can go wrong either way lol.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 29, 2019)

God damn life is good! 

I’ll be popping some beans here soon guys!

 

Bowl of Sour Crack for breakfast too! 

Puppy of doom giving me the stink eye


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 29, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> God damn life is good!
> 
> I’ll be popping some beans here soon guys!
> 
> ...


Really cute pup Clyde. What strains are you thinking of running?


----------



## schmebulock (May 29, 2019)

after the headaches from these mephisto beans - i'm ready for my next grow to go back to photoperiods lol

plus i really enjoyed mainlining


----------



## schmebulock (May 29, 2019)

has anyone else kept the stems from any of their mainlines?

i trimmed mine down and they look like little slingshots lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> has anyone else kept the stems from any of their mainlines?
> 
> i trimmed mine down and they look like little slingshots lol


Trophy room...filled w 8-pointers


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> has anyone else kept the stems from any of their mainlines?
> 
> i trimmed mine down and they look like little slingshots lol


I use the stems for rope/string/thread.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> after the headaches from these mephisto beans - i'm ready for my next grow to go back to photoperiods lol
> 
> plus i really enjoyed mainlining


I am loving mainlining. These girls are 15 days into flower (from switch). Im really excited to see what they do!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Trophy room...filled w 8-pointers


That was funny .


----------



## schmebulock (May 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Trophy room...filled w 8-pointers


ah i've only done 4 pointers - 8 is next!


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Really cute pup Clyde. What strains are you thinking of running?


Thx bro 

I’m going to run some:

AUTOS:::

Candy Dawg Auto
Sour Crack
White Widow XXL

PHOTOS:::

Banana hammock 
*open slot x2*

You guys have any recommendations on extremely high yield in high potency strains? Photo period Strains that is?

@Or_Gro what would you say Is the most consistent photo strain you’ve grown? Now that I have a large supply in my possession I’m not really worried about Fast harvests anymore, I would most certainly like to hear your recommendations if you have any


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 29, 2019)

Actually one of those open slots might be taken by some green crack clones


----------



## iceman2494 (May 29, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Thx bro
> 
> I’m going to run some:
> 
> ...


Moab send you a bh ?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 29, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Thx bro
> 
> I’m going to run some:
> 
> ...


I like sativas: my two faves so far, super silver haze (greenhouse seeds), trainwreck (ILGM)


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I like sativas: my two faves so far, super silver haze (greenhouse seeds), trainwreck (ILGM)


Have you tried Greenhouse Super Lemon Haze? I like the Silver, but I love the Lemon.


----------



## schmebulock (May 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Have you tried Greenhouse Super Lemon Haze? I like the Silver, but I love the Lemon.


The auto Colorado cookies I grew in that comparative - I pressed a few nugs and the terpene limonene was so prevalent it tasted like i was smoking ground up lemon husk lol

Couldn't imagine a strain actually lemon in the name haha


----------



## Or_Gro (May 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Have you tried Greenhouse Super Lemon Haze? I like the Silver, but I love the Lemon.


It’s in the rotation, but still a ways out....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> It’s in the rotation, but still a ways out....


There's 2 phenos that are great, the others... meh. 1 that is amazing of the 2. The Silver comes through clear as a bell but you get a solid lemon taste, no weed taste whatsoever. Hands down best smoke I've ever had.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> The auto Colorado cookies I grew in that comparative - I pressed a few nugs and the terpene limonene was so prevalent it tasted like i was smoking ground up lemon husk lol
> 
> Couldn't imagine a strain actually lemon in the name haha


Yea, love that lemon drop taste.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 29, 2019)

Second home .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

Got my lid drilled out, space made, still have to move the T5 and make netcups.

I'm going to cut that lid down the center so I can take them off easier.


----------



## schmebulock (May 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Got my lid drilled out, space made, still have to move the T5 and make netcups.
> 
> I'm going to cut that lid down the center so I can take them off easier.
> 
> View attachment 4341785


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


>


That's right lol.

It ain't costing me anything and it'll be exactly how I want it. Couldn't find one I liked online that was in my price range of $10 lol.


----------



## schmebulock (May 29, 2019)

role call!

schmebulock.


----------



## schmebulock (May 29, 2019)

oh no guys... my new xp600 clamp arrived, gonna build an hmk press


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I like sativas: my two faves so far, super silver haze (greenhouse seeds), trainwreck (ILGM)


Green house seeds Francos lemon cheese is phenomenal. There’s lemon pheno that’s tasty!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

Man..... been in an attic all fucking day running wire. Fun times.... sweat enough for all of us.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 29, 2019)

my


schmebulock said:


> role call!
> 
> schmebulock.


your pic looks like a show my kids watch . Gravity falls . Good show when your burnt out too.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

To the defoliation nay sayers. The ladies responded well and are happy AF. lol 

Purple majik #1
 

Purple Majik #2
 

Pillow Factory


----------



## schmebulock (May 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> oh no guys... my new xp600 clamp arrived, gonna build an hmk press


They sent the wrong one 

What I got:

 

Notice the screenshot - that's the picture for the Ebay auction.

Difference specifically is in the pads. The xp600 pads sit flat, crucial to the build. The standard one comes with wobbly pads to be adaptive..


----------



## iceman2494 (May 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> They sent the wrong one
> 
> What I got:
> 
> ...


Never done eBay . Do they do this often ?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> To the defoliation nay sayers. The ladies responded well and are happy AF. lol
> 
> Purple majik #1
> View attachment 4341883
> ...


In a redneck voice . “Your girls are hooot.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Moab send you a bh ?


Nah man. I sent majority of mine out in my first week. Clyde was chopping every thing in sight then. I thought that was the plan kinda send these around get people in this comp with us but oh well. I sent all mine out minus two. 4 people be running mine.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 29, 2019)

Just checking . Was gonna send one that way if he didn’t . Mail day.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Nah man. I sent majority of mine out in my first week. Clyde was chopping every thing in sight then. I thought that was the plan kinda send these around get people in this comp with us but oh well. I sent all mine out minus two. 4 people be running mine.


Not my job to be over here buying seeds for
People. I work hard for my money and those beans aren’t cheap.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Not my job to be over here buying seeds for
> People. I work hard for my money and those beans aren’t cheap.


I didn’t say it was your job. I said I thought that was the plan we had talked about doing when we started this.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I didn’t say it was your job. I said I thought that was the plan we had talked about doing when we started this.


Idk where you got that idea.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Idk where you got that idea.


Because we were talking what strain to get. And you said we should get BH because you already had it. And we discussed that three six packs would be 18 max potential participants, and if next time people did this, we’d have x amount more, and so on. On grasscity. In a thread that can’t be found anymore......

I must just be making this up.

I’m not, but. Sure.

We were discussing how it wouldn’t be reasonable to expect everyone to buy a hundred dollar pack of beans to get in. So we were gonna throw a bone to get this going bigger than the previous one. No?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Because we were talking what strain to get. And you said we should get BH because you already had it. And we discussed that three six packs would be 18 max potential participants, and if next time people did this, we’d have x amount more, and so on. On grasscity. In a thread that can’t be found anymore......
> 
> I must just be making this up.
> 
> ...


Idk man. All I know is I never once said I was buying beans to send around to people. So that discussion wasn’t with me.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Idk man. All I know is I never once said I was buying beans to send around to people. So that discussion wasn’t with me.


Okay.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 29, 2019)

Bean prices suck. I know Iceman hooked me up for this comparative, I traded some beans I had bought the week before. I think this little grow we are all doing together has been great. Im learning so much from you guys, my plants have literally gotten much happier and healthier since I joined you guys. Thanks for letting me join in. 

I really hope I can join you guys on the next one and this time I will be buying my own seeds. If I am in the right position, I will try to help this time around. Have we discussed the next strain yet?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 29, 2019)

So prob is we need beans? Who’s not in ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

I thought everybody that had space was in. Problem wasn't bean count necessarily, but timing of the grow I thought, seeing as so many tents were filled.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Bean prices suck. I know Iceman hooked me up for this comparative, I traded some beans I had bought the week before. I think this little grow we are all doing together has been great. Im learning so much from you guys, my plants have literally gotten much happier and healthier since I joined you guys. Thanks for letting me join in.
> 
> I really hope I can join you guys on the next one and this time I will be buying my own seeds. If I am in the right position, I will try to help this time around. Have we discussed the next strain yet?


Dude don’t feel bad about it. I wouldn’t mind sending beans around but I’m not going to have any sort or guilt trip put on me because people made a personal decision and decided to send their beans out.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So prob is we need beans? Who’s not in ?


Who is in?

Who’s bought BH for this besides me you and smokebreak? Anyone? I think the only people who are in are only who we have sent to.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

We are gonna have to compare a 5 dollar seedsman bean next time if it’s BYOB or no one will join in a timely manner....


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I thought everybody that had space was in. Problem wasn't bean count necessarily, but timing of the grow I thought, seeing as so many tents were filled.


Idk all I know is we started a comparative thread/grow for people who wanted to get these beans and get in.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Who is in?
> 
> Who’s bought BH for this besides me you and smokebreak? Anyone? I think the only people who are in are only who we have sent to.


I'm in. I'll buy beans next time. Wasn't planning on running this time but... hydro... got the bug.


----------



## JonathanT (May 29, 2019)

I can supply beans for an entire group of people to grow G13 x Acapulco Gold.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Bean prices suck. I know Iceman hooked me up for this comparative, I traded some beans I had bought the week before. I think this little grow we are all doing together has been great. Im learning so much from you guys, my plants have literally gotten much happier and healthier since I joined you guys. Thanks for letting me join in.
> 
> I really hope I can join you guys on the next one and this time I will be buying my own seeds. If I am in the right position, I will try to help this time around. Have we discussed the next strain yet?


I say we go monkey . Dudes . We started this great thread built on pure common likeness. Be a dick in a bro way . I have spares . Anyone want one hit me up.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> We are gonna have to compare a 5 dollar seedsman bean next time if it’s BYOB or no one will join in a timely manner....


Nah just means they start their beans late or don’t get in. Pretty simple.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Idk all I know is we started a comparative thread/grow for people who wanted to get these beans and get in.


Moab sent me one and I'm grateful for that. Beyond that, I didn't plan or organize the comparative, so I dunno.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

Guilt trip? Wtf?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Moab sent me one and I'm grateful for that. Beyond that, I didn't plan or organize the comparative, so I dunno.


Ya man idk i never intended on sending any around. I got a couple messages said I would and then one told me not to worry about it and the other already got a bean.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Nah just means they start their beans late or don’t get in. Pretty simple.


Ok who all has bought a pack since this started. Besides the 3ogs?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 29, 2019)

Hell jack said he can suggest a good free comparative. All these dudes are cool ppl . I’ve learned way more then I could have thought on this dwc .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ok who all has bought a pack since this started. Besides the 3ogs?


Idk. What’s that matter?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

I'm down for whatever, but I


iceman2494 said:


> I say we go monkey . Dudes . We started this great thread built on pure common likeness. Be a dick in a bro way . I have spares . Anyone want one hit me up.


I have no problem sponsoring beans. I like growing my shit out, I know everybody else will too lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Idk. What’s that matter?


Lol never mind


----------



## JonathanT (May 29, 2019)

I'm too sober to figure out if anyone's mad.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Hell jack said he can suggest a good free comparative. All these dudes are cool ppl . I’ve learned way more then I could have thought on this dwc .


That’d be cool. I agree good thread and people. Idk where this whole things going.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> I'm too sober to figure out if anyone's mad.


Sober myself. Not been doing much smoking since vacation.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’d be cool. I agree good thread and people. Idk where this whole things going.


To hell if it doesn't mend its ways lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> I'm too sober to figure out if anyone's mad.


Ya idk. lol everyone’s grown ass adults. I don’t have time for internet arguments or whatever this is turning into.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’d be cool. I agree good thread and people. Idk where this whole things going.


Bro I thought we were throwing a bone out for this. We all buy a pack. All have one two, send 4 out. That’s have for sure 12 fresh people in. Next time if 4 more people bought a pack and sent 4 out. We’d have like 60. We talked about this on GC.

No mad or blah blah blah idk where anyone’s getting that? No ones gonna buy a hundred dollar pack to play online compare games. Which was a point we had also discussed.

That was why we had to send these. So next time people would take off our generosity and build it stronger.


----------



## JonathanT (May 29, 2019)

I have 40 G13 beans. I'll never grow 40 G plants.


----------



## JonathanT (May 29, 2019)

This thread is enormous. More posts than any of the gc comparative grows. Just saying.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> I have 40 G13 beans. I'll never grow 40 G plants.


Start a thread. Get a list and start a pop date. Your strain sounds nice. Order. Book of stamps. You really don’t need tracking number. I’ve never had anyone not get them with appropriate stamps. They aren’t illegal so.... it’s not mail tampering or anything. You can send them all out in one day once you have a list and blah blah. 

set a entry expire date etc.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Start a thread. Get a list and start a pop date. Your strain sounds nice. Order. Book of stamps. You really don’t need tracking number. I’ve never had anyone not get them with appropriate stamps. They aren’t illegal so.... it’s not mail tampering or anything. You can send them all out in one day once you have a list and blah blah.
> 
> set a entry expire date etc.


Solid plan.


----------



## JonathanT (May 29, 2019)

Not a bad idea. I don't know why i was being greedy and trying to keep it in this thread. Hmm


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> This thread is enormous. More posts than any of the gc comparative grows. Just saying.


You and ice’s shit is packed man. Have to pay for your number tomorrow. Check PM box in ten to confirm it looks ok. 

Ding ding. Lucky winner of my final BH bean. Please grow her fuckin better than I am man, geez..... :/


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

Smoke you alright bro? You’ve been busting my fucking balls lately man


----------



## JonathanT (May 29, 2019)

I'll make sure to tie her up all nice like.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Bro I thought we were throwing a bone out for this. We all buy a pack. All have one two, send 4 out. That’s have for sure 12 fresh people in. Next time if 4 more people bought a pack and sent 4 out. We’d have like 60. We talked about this on GC.
> 
> No mad or blah blah blah idk where anyone’s getting that? No ones gonna buy a hundred dollar pack to play online compare games. Which was a point we had also discussed.
> 
> That was why we had to send these. So next time people would take off our generosity and build it stronger.


Dude I never once had that conversation with anyone. You must be mistaken on who you had that conversation with. I said I’d be willing to send them if someone needed them but that was not my intent when I purchased these beans and that was after I’d bought these beans already. I bought these beans on 4/20 with the other two ethos packs. Y’all wanted to do a comparative we decided on banana hammock that was it because I already had that strain. Not that I’d be buying beans and sending them out. I bought mine for my collection not for the comparative initially. So idk where you got that but I never once said I’m buying these BH beans to be sending to other people. I was more than willing to send them out but that was never the original intent behind me buying them.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 29, 2019)

Damn I dunno what I missed and I know im late to the party but my bh is germinating now thats my fault for the late start never intended on moving then it happened took a min to get everything all situated wasnt planning to pop this late but im in


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Dude I never once had that conversation with anyone. You must be mistaken on who you had that conversation with. I said I’d be willing to send them if someone needed them but that was not my intent when I purchased these beans and that was after I’d bought these beans already. I bought these beans on 4/20 with the other two ethos packs. Y’all wanted to do a comparative we decided on banana hammock that was it because I already had that strain. Not that I’d be buying beans and sending them out. I bought mine for my collection not for the comparative initially. So idk where you got that but I never once said I’m buying these BH beans to be sending to other people. I was more than willing to send them out but that was never the original intent behind me buying them.


You act like I’m trying to set you up or something wtf. 

Forget about it never mind man for real like never mind.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Smoke you alright bro? You’ve been busting my fucking balls lately man


I’m good. I’m just clarifying my stance and intent.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Damn I dunno what I missed and I know im late to the party but my bh is germinating now thats my fault for the late start never intended on moving then it happened took a min to get everything all situated wasnt planning to pop this late but im in


So glad you got it going bro! Think everyone got mine up. Sol2cocos died from mites from what I’ve heard....


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Dude I never once had that conversation with anyone. You must be mistaken on who you had that conversation with. I said I’d be willing to send them if someone needed them but that was not my intent when I purchased these beans and that was after I’d bought these beans already. I bought these beans on 4/20 with the other two ethos packs. Y’all wanted to do a comparative we decided on banana hammock that was it because I already had that strain. Not that I’d be buying beans and sending them out. I bought mine for my collection not for the comparative initially. So idk where you got that but I never once said I’m buying these BH beans to be sending to other people. I was more than willing to send them out but that was never the original intent behind me buying them.


I must’ve misunderstood your intent then because we talked about how slim the chances would be of joes buying a hundred dollar pack to compare. Ill let it go man. Your plants you defoliated look really nice!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

@iceman2494 

If you want some of my genetics, just pm me with your info. Don't have to wait for a comparative bro.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

Oh yea, and all you fuckers are getting Christmas boxes lol. Doing a lot of breeding this season.


----------



## JonathanT (May 29, 2019)

It really sucks having tons of plants and zero weed. Gotta get this perpetual thing started


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

@Moabfighter 

The 3M is doing good. Banana Hammock too, but I'm taking a liking to that 3M.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> It really sucks having tons of plants and zero weed. Gotta get this perpetual thing started


Best get good at cloning. That'll help you push past those first two humps.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I must’ve misunderstood your intent then because we talked about how slim the chances would be of joes buying a hundred dollar pack to compare. Ill let it go man. Your plants you defoliated look really nice!


It’s all good I just didn’t want you feeling some type of way after you sent out damn near your whole pack of beans and I’m still sitting on mine. You feel what I’m saying? I didn’t want you or Iceman to feel slighted in any way. I ended up sitting on mine because we miscommunicated on Steve’s and homegrown said NVM before I got them sent out otherwise I’d have sent the rest of my pack out. And wouldn’t have had an issue doing that. But it just didn’t work out that way. And now that we are where we are in the grow I decided I’d rather save mine at this point then give them away because idk how this DWC is gonna play out and I’d at least like to have one bean make it through the comparative. I’m not mad or busting balls just clarifying where I’m at and why I have beans so I’m not made to look like the dick.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 29, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> It really sucks having tons of plants and zero weed. Gotta get this perpetual thing started


My veg tent should be here by this weekend then ill be starting my perpetual as well


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> My veg tent should be here by this weekend then ill be starting my perpetual as well


Geez... bunch of fucking potheads lol.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Geez... bunch of fucking potheads lol.


Ahahah man how did you know?? Naw jk I have so many strains to run it’s ridiculous and I still keep adding lol been addicted for awhile now


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Ahahah man how did you know?? Naw jk I have so many strains to run it’s ridiculous and I still keep adding lol been addicted for awhile now


Copy that. Same boat. I think everybody that grows has the same predicament. 

Kids in a fucking candy store haha.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Copy that. Same boat. I think everybody that grows has the same predicament.
> 
> Kids in a fucking candy store haha.


Ive always wanted to do perpetual im always like damn 3 more months til harvest no I want to harvest every month to month and a half... high hopes over here


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> It’s all good I just didn’t want you feeling some type of way after you sent out damn near your whole pack of beans and I’m still sitting on mine. You feel what I’m saying? I didn’t want you or Iceman to feel slighted in any way. I ended up sitting on mine because we miscommunicated on Steve’s and homegrown said NVM before I got them sent out otherwise I’d have sent the rest of my pack out. And wouldn’t have had an issue doing that. But it just didn’t work out that way. And now that we are where we are in the grow I decided I’d rather save mine at this point then give them away because idk how this DWC is gonna play out and I’d at least like to have one bean make it through the comparative. I’m not mad or busting balls just clarifying where I’m at and why I have beans so I’m not made to look like the dick.


Yo dog. Real talk there. I gotcha man. I remember all that. Our miscommunication was I guess I assumed where Hg wasn’t ready and I covered Steve in the nick of time, I mistakenly assumed those two would be dispersed elsewhere. That’s my fault for assuming. All good man!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Ive always wanted to do perpetual im always like damn 3 more months til harvest no I want to harvest every month to month and a half... high hopes over here


Shoot for 1.5-2 mos between harvest.... you’ll thank me later. Monthly harvest is a bitch to keep up with. Give it a whirl you’ll see what I’m saying. That’s if you’re taking clones.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

If. Well not if, this is the plan. This perpetual.... how often should I add plants to flower tent and start new ones? How early should I start taking clones? Really wanting to up the quantity and quality


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

I know blurple aren’t amazing but I may have to make do with them until more qb132 4000k come back in stock.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yo dog. Real talk there. I gotcha man. I remember all that. Our miscommunication was I guess I assumed where Hg wasn’t ready and I covered Steve in the nick of time, I mistakenly assumed those two would be dispersed elsewhere. That’s my fault for assuming. All good man!


I wasn’t trying to start a funk. Just wanted to clear my name so y’all didn’t get upset or feel like I was holding out is all. Cause I wasn’t just didn’t work the way it first seemed like it. I mean if the bean I just popped in coco sprouts I’ve got 3 left I can send if need be. I’d like to save them but if someone wanted to get in I have them. 

Hope HG is alright. @Ibn Vapin said he told
Us hello last week or something on his thread and that he’s been stupid busy.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I know blurple aren’t amazing but I may have to make do with them until more qb132 4000k come back in stock.


Im using blurpies nothing wrong with them man they do the job just fine


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Shoot for 1.5-2 mos between harvest.... you’ll thank me later. Monthly harvest is a bitch to keep up with. Give it a whirl you’ll see what I’m saying. That’s if you’re taking clones.


Its hard enough to keep up man ill keep that in mind appreciate it!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

Had three plants hanging for damn near three weeks now in my flower tent. Already have too much I just don’t even want to fuck with it. I kinda just pluck leaves and smoke a nug whenever.... whatever. Need to go get a new pack of jars and can this shit atleast. Have a lot but all my lids are modified for mushrooms


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> If. Well not if, this is the plan. This perpetual.... how often should I add plants to flower tent and start new ones? How early should I start taking clones? Really wanting to up the quantity and quality


I’d go with shorter flowering plants. Something 60 days or so. That way you can take a cut before you flower. Veg it for a month or so and add it in 2-3 weeks before it’s mom finishes up. Or you can keep a mom plant and continuously clone off it. I personally never kept a mom I just took 2-4 cuts from a plant before I put it in flower. Root the clones veg them for like 2-3 weeks and moved them in. But before moving the clones in I’d take another couple cuts to keep it going.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Im using blurpies nothing wrong with them man they do the job just fine


I agree. Mine physically have some red lights on them. Can’t hurt right? Just keep the lux in check and all square no matter what I’m using?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I know blurple aren’t amazing but I may have to make do with them until more qb132 4000k come back in stock.


Blurples veg nicely.... may veg with those flower with your QB’s


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Its hard enough to keep up man ill keep that in mind appreciate it!


I feel that!! It’s easier to pop beans to run a perpetual then to take clones. So instead of cloning just pop a new bean every month and you’d be good if they flower in the same timeframe. That’s why 60 day flower times are my favorite to run perpetual with. Some Sativas are 10-11 week strains fuck all that noise lol.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I agree. Mine physically have some red lights on them. Can’t hurt right? Just keep the lux in check and all square no matter what I’m using?


You got a lux meter?? If so where you get one? Wouldnt mind knowing what my lux is


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I feel that!! It’s easier to pop beans to run a perpetual then to take clones. So instead of cloning just pop a new bean every month and you’d be good if they flower in the same timeframe. That’s why 60 day flower times are my favorite to run perpetual with. Some Sativas are 10-11 week strains fuck all that noise lol.


Sounds easy enough lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> You got a lux meter?? If so where you get one? Wouldnt mind knowing what my lux is


I feel like I read somewhere lux for blurples is no good... I could be wayyyy off base. But most blurples intensity is read in PAR not PPFD.... this would be a Tboneshuffle question


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Shoot for 1.5-2 mos between harvest.... you’ll thank me later. Monthly harvest is a bitch to keep up with. Give it a whirl you’ll see what I’m saying. That’s if you’re taking clones.


Thats what Im looking forward too :/. Its gonna be crazy trying to dry, handwater daily with like 4 different feeding schedules going, trimming, training.... this might be a bit much but Im gonna do my best to keep up. Ill get a handle on my schedule as I get used to all this


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Thats what Im looking forward too :/. Its gonna be crazy trying to dry, handwater daily with like 4 different feeding schedules going, trimming, training.... this might be a bit much but Im gonna do my best to keep up. Ill get a handle on my schedule as I get used to all this


It made me want to just grow 2-4 monsters at a time instead lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

Man I have some shitty luck. My dad has this badass bowl called a “Raydiator Pipe” look it up. Made by “mori” anyway they use a site named Wickie pipes. 

So I finally had some blow cash last week and ordered it. This week came stoll no pipe. No email. Nothing. Googled the company. Click they’re social media pages. They’ve been stealing people’s money and not shipping the product. Man. I need the bowl or 60 bucks back. What do I do?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> You got a lux meter?? If so where you get one? Wouldnt mind knowing what my lux is


Look up lux meter on amazon. It’s 30 bucks ish. Orange. I’m not a guru with it or anything. Only used it twice... :/


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I feel that!! It’s easier to pop beans to run a perpetual then to take clones. So instead of cloning just pop a new bean every month and you’d be good if they flower in the same timeframe. That’s why 60 day flower times are my favorite to run perpetual with. Some Sativas are 10-11 week strains fuck all that noise lol.


It’s way more expensive to pop beans though no? I swear man I thought you had talked before about keeping a mother and pulling clones and keeping a strain going for a while off one bean but I could be mistaken. In my head you were the reason o was gonna start cloning. You don’t or didn’t used to habitually clone? I personally can’t afford a hundred bucks per 5 “plants” often. I’m going to have to clone.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Man I have some shitty luck. My dad has this badass bowl called a “Raydiator Pipe” look it up. Made by “mori” anyway they use a site named Wickie pipes.
> 
> So I finally had some blow cash last week and ordered it. This week came stoll no pipe. No email. Nothing. Googled the company. Click they’re social media pages. They’ve been stealing people’s money and not shipping the product. Man. I need the bowl or 60 bucks back. What do I do?


That’s fucked. Idk what to even tell you on that one. Can’t really chase that one down. Given it’s a pipe. Idk man people are fucked up.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Thats what Im looking forward too :/. Its gonna be crazy trying to dry, handwater daily with like 4 different feeding schedules going, trimming, training.... this might be a bit much but Im gonna do my best to keep up. Ill get a handle on my schedule as I get used to all this


Man your not kidding I work 5 days a week 715 am to 6 pm its hard enough doing my daily feeds once the perpetual is going I feel like shits going to get real 


Moabfighter said:


> Man I have some shitty luck. My dad has this badass bowl called a “Raydiator Pipe” look it up. Made by “mori” anyway they use a site named Wickie pipes.
> 
> So I finally had some blow cash last week and ordered it. This week came stoll no pipe. No email. Nothing. Googled the company. Click they’re social media pages. They’ve been stealing people’s money and not shipping the product. Man. I need the bowl or 60 bucks back. What do I do?


This reminds me I totally forgot I ordered one of them glass blunts lol cant wait to rip that thing ive never ordered from a place like that maybe call your bank and dispute the transaction?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> It’s way more expensive to pop beans though no? I swear man I thought you had talked before about keeping a mother and pulling clones and keeping a strain going for a while off one bean but I could be mistaken. In my head you were the reason o was gonna start cloning. You don’t or didn’t used to habitually clone? I personally can’t afford a hundred bucks per 5 “plants” often. I’m going to have to clone.


Yeah we talked about it for sure. And I cloned for a long time. It’s perfect way to get the most out of one bean without a doubt. I definitely suggest it. I just don’t like that much work. lol it’s worth it because you can churn out some weight really quickly. But man having a plant in flower, plants begging and clones all at once Is a chore for sure. I had like 30 some odd plants at once at different stages to take care of and it got mad overwhelming.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yeah we talked about it for sure. And I cloned for a long time. It’s perfect way to get the most out of one bean without a doubt. I definitely suggest it. I just don’t like that much work. lol it’s worth it because you can churn out some weight really quickly. But man having a plant in flower, plants begging and clones all at once Is a chore for sure. I had like 30 some odd plants at once at different stages to take care of and it got mad overwhelming.


30 some plants??? Damn man definitely too much to handle lol I was thinking about cloning im big on taking that lower shit off and turning it into a beautiful plant


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

Look at this dude on GC’s medium idk how this plants alive.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

Anyone know if this site is legit?

https://bobhq.com/en/mori-designs/16724-raydiator-teal.html


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yeah we talked about it for sure. And I cloned for a long time. It’s perfect way to get the most out of one bean without a doubt. I definitely suggest it. I just don’t like that much work. lol it’s worth it because you can churn out some weight really quickly. But man having a plant in flower, plants begging and clones all at once Is a chore for sure. I had like 30 some odd plants at once at different stages to take care of and it got mad overwhelming.


I only keep 2 cuts from each plant. 1 goes into flower halfway through its mothers flower cycle, the other gets clones taken and put in at mothers harvest. Rinse and repeat. 

Just a veg tent and flower tent. No fuck fuck games lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> 30 some plants??? Damn man definitely too much to handle lol I was thinking about cloning im big on taking that lower shit off and turning it into a beautiful plant


Keep in mind the lower/side branches nodes alternate vs being symmetrical like a plant from seed. If you take the top of a plant from seed’s cola it will stay symmetrical.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Look at this dude on GC’s medium idk how this plants alive.
> View attachment 4341994


Is that mud???


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone know if this site is legit?
> 
> https://bobhq.com/en/mori-designs/16724-raydiator-teal.html


No clue


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Look at this dude on GC’s medium idk how this plants alive.
> View attachment 4341994


Looks like my pigs pen lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Look at this dude on GC’s medium idk how this plants alive.
> View attachment 4341994


Hey man I broke a plant like that in half once and it yielded a QP.... what you talkin about???

Damn. Ole boys growing in cow shit mud. You help him? Tell him to atleast add some gravel to his mud to help with drainage....


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hey man I broke a plant like that in half once and it yielded a QP.... what you talkin about???
> 
> Damn. Ole boys growing in cow shit mud. You help him? Tell him to atleast add some gravel to his mud to help with drainage....


Isnt that supercropping when the plants bent in half?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Isnt that supercropping when the plants bent in half?


Yessir! It's fantastic lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Isnt that supercropping when the plants bent in half?


I don’t know. I called it plant was 6 inches from tent top and I had to flower it somehow lol so I broke it in half.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yessir! It's fantastic lol.


Did some funky shit. 

The original top didn’t actually amount to anything worth a fuck. The energy was sent to a lot of different buds but in a good way.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Did some funky shit.
> 
> The original top didn’t actually amount to anything worth a fuck. The energy was sent to a lot of different buds but in a good way.


Depends on when you do it and if you break it or crop it lol.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Depends on when you do it and if you break it or crop it lol.


Well shit whats the difference man?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

I’ve unknowingly supercropped before? Neat.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Well shit whats the difference man?


Between a break and a proper crop?

A break is when you tear the outer skin and expose the inside layers. Sometimes you can tape them back together and they knuckle up. Sometimes they die off. Just have to watch disease.

A proper crop is just stressing the inside while the outside stays intact. No risk of disease.

Ever cropped?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’ve unknowingly supercropped before? Neat.
> View attachment 4342001


That's not a crop, that's more like a topping lol. Wtf is that thing in the middle of the plant?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Between a break and a proper crop?
> 
> A break is when you tear the outer skin and expose the inside layers. Sometimes you can tape them back together and they knuckle up. Sometimes they die off. Just have to watch disease.
> 
> ...


Never man! Might have to give that a try. Id assume you would do it in veg?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’ve unknowingly supercropped before? Neat.
> View attachment 4342001


I have my outdoors cropped. I'll take some pics tomorrow morning to show you the knuckles.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Keep in mind the lower/side branches nodes alternate vs being symmetrical like a plant from seed. If you take the top of a plant from seed’s cola it will stay symmetrical.


Never knew this!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

Bought vivosuns new mini dehu. 40 bucks. 

Not making a fucking difference. Been on over 36 hours. Got a quarter cup of water and 60% RH? 

Not understanding selling a product that simply doesn’t do its job? Like..... try it and uh....: the humidity doesn’t go down so.... the product isn’t worth selling no?


----------



## JonathanT (May 29, 2019)

He's growing in chocolate pudding.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Never man! Might have to give that a try. Id assume you would do it in veg?


Yea. You can crop into the stretch, but it's best to do it before. Helps slow down the stretch without stressing your flowering time.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's not a crop, that's more like a topping lol. Wtf is that thing in the middle of the plant?


Nah dude. Maybe it’s not a cropping. But not a top lol. I took the main about 1/2 way down and broke it in half. What you see is a “knuckle”?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Nah dude. Maybe it’s not a cropping. But not a top lol. I took the main about 1/2 way down and broke it in half. What you see is a “knuckle”?


That's a knuckle? Holy shit, that's fucking huge lol. I just saw the tipped branch and you said you broke it, so... lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's a knuckle? Holy shit, that's fucking huge lol. I just saw the tipped branch and you said you broke it, so... lol.


I get the miscommunication lol. It grew too tall so I had to shape it into a “7”. Used a zip tie to keep it held together by the fibers until that knuckle formed lol. It was rock hard and about the size of a golf ball. 

Og kush notorious taste like “dirt”? This did but in the best weedy way....


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I only keep 2 cuts from each plant. 1 goes into flower halfway through its mothers flower cycle, the other gets clones taken and put in at mothers harvest. Rinse and repeat.
> 
> Just a veg tent and flower tent. No fuck fuck games lol.


That’s the easiest way. No bullshit. lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Is that mud???


Dude that’s was I said lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Looks like my pigs pen lol.


Nooooo joke dude!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hey man I broke a plant like that in half once and it yielded a QP.... what you talkin about???
> 
> Damn. Ole boys growing in cow shit mud. You help him? Tell him to atleast add some gravel to his mud to help with drainage....


I didn’t even know what to say to him honestly lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Bought vivosuns new mini dehu. 40 bucks.
> 
> Not making a fucking difference. Been on over 36 hours. Got a quarter cup of water and 60% RH?
> 
> Not understanding selling a product that simply doesn’t do its job? Like..... try it and uh....: the humidity doesn’t go down so.... the product isn’t worth selling no?


Fuck I was about to buy one lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I get the miscommunication lol. It grew too tall so I had to shape it into a “7”. Used a zip tie to keep it held together by the fibers until that knuckle formed lol. It was rock hard and about the size of a golf ball.
> 
> Og kush notorious taste like “dirt”? This did but in the best weedy way....


Then that's a crop lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Fuck I was about to buy one lol.


Man I want it to do its job so bad but it fucking doesn’t. Vivosun is good shit.... pretty disappointed about it.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 29, 2019)

Yep Hom3grown said to tell you guys what's up. He's still alive and doing okay, he's just had some shit going on and hasn't really had much time to do much of shit beyond maintain. He's a good friend of mine, so I keep up with him pretty well. Life got in the way for him is all. Hope none of you guys feel insulted because of it!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Yep Hom3grown said to tell you guys what's up. He's still alive and doing okay, he's just had some shit going on and hasn't really had much time to do much of shit beyond maintain. He's a good friend of mine, so I keep up with him pretty well. Life got in the way for him is all. Hope none of you guys feel insulted because of it!


Please tell him Moab has him a fresh crop to start whenever he’s ready


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Please tell him Moab has him a fresh crop to start whenever he’s ready


I'll let him know I'm sure he'll appreciate that!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Man I want it to do its job so bad but it fucking doesn’t. Vivosun is good shit.... pretty disappointed about it.


That’s frustrating no doubt. 

I may get it for my small drying tent. Sounds like it’d be good for that.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s frustrating no doubt.
> 
> I may get it for my small drying tent. Sounds like it’d be good for that.


I have a small dehumidifier that is performing the same. Not vivosun. Maybe there is just a limit to what you can do with them being that small.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Yep Hom3grown said to tell you guys what's up. He's still alive and doing okay, he's just had some shit going on and hasn't really had much time to do much of shit beyond maintain. He's a good friend of mine, so I keep up with him pretty well. Life got in the way for him is all. Hope none of you guys feel insulted because of it!


Glad he’s okay! Tell him we miss him!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I have a small dehumidifier that is performing the same. Not vivosun. Maybe there is just a limit to what you can do with them being that small.


More than likely. Doesn’t surprise me. Im curious what tents they recommend it for.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Glad he’s okay! Tell him we miss him!


Certainly!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

What’s up with plants one plant, Sativa, drooping in the evening? Not over or under watered. Everything looks a ok. Just this one damn plant droops every evening.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> More than likely. Doesn’t surprise me. Im curious what tents they recommend it for.


Well there are small ones that I have read are shit. But this thing by vivosun was supposed to be new stuff. I don’t know. I think humidity problems with proper exhaust etc come from too high home interior humidity. Which I don’t know what to do about. Can’t afford to run a 600w dehu all the time.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> What’s up with plants one plant, Sativa, drooping in the evening? Not over or under watered. Everything looks a ok. Just this one damn plant droops every evening.


I always chocked that up to fatigue. Like the plant just wants to rest. Lights out always seems to help. Ive had alot of plants droop by the end of the day.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

70% Rh? Lol why am I even wasting my time? Just gonna be farming mold once flower comes haha


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

Well I’ve been waiting three days now on the tiny tank to fill up and only have a quarter inch of water in it and tent bottom soaked lol. It doesn’t do shit


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Soo that dude jack is hooking us up most likely if anyone wants to do a free comparative. They’ll supply it all .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Soo that dude jack is hooking us up most likely if anyone wants to do a free comparative. They’ll supply it all .


Really?!?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Yup . If y’all want I’ll set it up with them .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Yup . If y’all want I’ll set it up with them .


Hell yeah ice im in!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Yup . If y’all want I’ll set it up with them .


Im in!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Need like 10 ppl I think at least .


----------



## JonathanT (May 30, 2019)

I'm down for it.


----------



## JonathanT (May 30, 2019)

Moab sounds like you should be great at growing shrooms lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 30, 2019)

I'm game.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

I’ll let them know . Idk what seeds or what not .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll let them know . Idk what seeds or what not .


Keep us all updated on any info you get


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll let them know . Idk what seeds or what not .


Dont matter the seed man just a honor to be able to grow with a group of you guys!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll let them know . Idk what seeds or what not .


Wish someone would sponsor Dutch passion strawberry cough for us. They’re a Sativa but semi narrow so we could fit like two in the space of an indica id think. If too tall just cut in half.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

I’d give out 60+ “iceman” strain for a comp.... it’s fastbuds green crack x Moab’s Mephisto deez nugs


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Moab sounds like you should be great at growing shrooms lol


Little bit lol.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’d give out 60+ “iceman” strain for a comp.... it’s fastbuds green crack x Moab’s Mephisto deez nugs


Oh shit moab so that iceman would be a mephisto strain?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Little bit lol.
> View attachment 4342163


Gimme all the shrooms you can carry


----------



## JonathanT (May 30, 2019)

I can carry a lot. In my belly.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 30, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> I can carry a lot. In my belly.


Best place for em!


----------



## JonathanT (May 30, 2019)

I tried inoculating my soil a while back. Got a few morning snacks but nothing spectacular.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Dont matter the seed man just a honor to be able to grow with a group of you guys!


Big Steve gets it .


----------



## schmebulock (May 30, 2019)

you guys and your grow comparatives - i need to double my grow space just so i can keep growing my strains along with these comparatives lol


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Hey jack offered to me first . I have 0 room . Up to you guys .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Hey jack offered to me first . I have 0 room . Up to you guys .


Im down whenever everyones ready


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

No biggie to me to sit it out . I’ll set it up and watch if y’all want to do it.


----------



## schmebulock (May 30, 2019)

Day 36 - CDLC

made 2 gallons of feed to put into the bucket:

 

put about one gallon of the two gallons into the DWC bucket - this bumped PPM from 300 to 450. Good enough for now.. and i have a gallon i can put in over the next couple of days.

i noticed calmg spots showing up on a lot of lower leaves so I added more calmg into the mix.

She's pretty happy - looks to be praying
 

And the roots look beautiful!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 30, 2019)

I dont care when we start honestly, I just want to get down on another grow with you guys regardless. My BH is doing great things!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

I guess I can ask and just let them know whenever you guys wanna do it . Next run i want to try monkeys strain and whatever else you guys wanna do .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Little bit lol.
> View attachment 4342163


Which strain?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Been so long since I’ve shroomed .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Day 36 - CDLC
> 
> made 2 gallons of feed to put into the bucket:
> 
> ...


Please take a pic with flash on...


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 30, 2019)

Look what just came in the mail today! Time to toke up!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Look what just came in the mail today! Time to toke up!


Load er up!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Mine arrives sat. I need a grinder now .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Mine arrives sat. I need a grinder now .


Don’t need one for this...tho...


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 30, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Look what just came in the mail today! Time to toke up!


Aw shit mine should be here soon too!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Don’t need one for this...tho...


Oh really ?


----------



## schmebulock (May 30, 2019)

haha enjoy them blunts, boys!

and @Or_Gro i tried turning flash on the other night - the CMH is so bright it doesn't seem to matter. I will get weird shading/dark/bright spots in the picture when i do.

what i can try next time is setting the ISO manually before the shot


----------



## schmebulock (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Oh really ?


yeah just rip off some little bits and stuff it in the glass - no need for a grinder - but if you have a grinder it will make the blunt shine... nice even smoke with ground up grass - and you may not have to relight it as often if you can get a cherry to go


----------



## schmebulock (May 30, 2019)

I put the pic through adobe lightroom, here you go @Or_Gro lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Hey jack offered to me first . I have 0 room . Up to you guys .


I’m in


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

Oh forgot to post this earlier guys but true north seed bank is having a 50% off Canuck seeds tomorrow and tomorrow only. HELLA deals! Lots of strains!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> I put the pic through adobe lightroom, here you go @Or_Gro lol


Still lookin pale, they look that way with cmh off?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah just rip off some little bits and stuff it in the glass - no need for a grinder - but if you have a grinder it will make the blunt shine... nice even smoke with ground up grass - and you may not have to relight it as often if you can get a cherry to go



I shove a piece of bud in there, smokes just like ground, cherry stays lit...EZ PZ....


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 30, 2019)

Good lord I am lit....


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 30, 2019)

I think most of my crop is done drying  woo hoo! Time to trim for days lol

Really really pleased with my White Widow and my Sams Crack. They produced the very best quality nuggets of all my plants. Tight and solid.

I’ll have some really nice photos of another grow for you guys later. Life is so good!

Hope everyone’s day is kick ass as fuck!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Oh forgot to post this earlier guys but true north seed bank is having a 50% off Canuck seeds tomorrow and tomorrow only. HELLA deals! Lots of strains!


Make sure you get insurance. They wouldn’t replace mine that got hi jacked by customs. Said I should have gotten the insurance.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Make sure you get insurance. They wouldn’t replace mine that got hi jacked by customs. Said I should have gotten the insurance.


I was looking at that earlier. Did you get discreet shipping?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I was looking at that earlier. Did you get discreet shipping?


No I did regular since I’ve had 0 problems in the past . Though this time it went through ny instead of Chicago like previous. I love the cookie strain they have . Very easy awesome plant .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

There shipping is pricey as it is .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

No way iceman don’t pull the trigger on that until you can do it with us. And please no one hit jack up trying it before iceman can. Will be really neat when jack and ice host a Comparative


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Which strain?


Penis envy. Only cube worth fucking with in 2020 ya know??


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Up to you guys I don’t mind sitting ior waiting .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

I want a hundred of us to be growing the same strain together, man. I want us to make that happen. Hundred fuckin seedsman blueberry. Whatever. I’d throw in 60 bucks towards that for everyone. If everyone else threw in a buck we’d be there. One person distribute them and we have a start date. That’d be money man.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Up to you guys I don’t mind sitting ior waiting .


Well my vote is we wait until you can do it with us. That’s just me though.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

Damn iceman did you holla again any time since we had talked about it lately? Can’t believe they wouldn’t replace..... 

Smoke check out Maine clone company man they have only about I guess 7-10 maybe max breeders they carry but they have some good stuff and sell singles etc.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Damn iceman did you holla again any time since we had talked about it lately? Can’t believe they wouldn’t replace.....
> 
> Smoke check out Maine clone company man they have only about I guess 7-10 maybe max breeders they carry but they have some good stuff and sell singles etc.


Yea I sent them an email . They basically said that’s y we offer insurance. They have good deals but plain shipping is expensive . Add the insurance and all that . It’s about as much as your seeds order or more .


----------



## schmebulock (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Still lookin pale, they look that way with cmh off?


no the lightroom software hit it with some pretty high exposure levels, makes them look pale - i changed all the settings back to normal and only adjusted the temperature of the picture - this seems to be a bit more realistic but still look kinda pale


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Good lord I am lit....


Yep, hits like a


Pretty economical as far as bzzz/load..lol


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

Just now Ordered two qb96 elite v2. 

Ordering the driver later. Fuck it. I work hark every day.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Damn iceman did you holla again any time since we had talked about it lately? Can’t believe they wouldn’t replace.....
> 
> Smoke check out Maine clone company man they have only about I guess 7-10 maybe max breeders they carry but they have some good stuff and sell singles etc.


How do they work? I have to text someone to see their menu?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

No you can see their menu online 


Smokexbreak said:


> How do they work? I have to text someone to see their menu?


at their site


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Yea I sent them an email . They basically said that’s y we offer insurance. They have good deals but plain shipping is expensive . Add the insurance and all that . It’s about as much as your seeds order or more .


That’s true.... but when you’re spending $400 on beans it’s worth it. The insurance is 15$CA which I don’t mind. But fuck man the shipping is insane. There’s no justifying that shit. But is what it is. 3 packs for $20.... I could get 15-20 different strains for $400. I spent $600 on ethos and got 6 strains.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> No you can see their menu online
> 
> at their site


Word I’m about to google it. You have a link?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> no the lightroom software hit it with some pretty high exposure levels, makes them look pale - i changed all the settings back to normal and only adjusted the temperature of the picture - this seems to be a bit more realistic but still look kinda pale


This seems most “natural” one, so far...looks nice....turnin out fine....


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

@Moabfighter how does their payment work?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @Moabfighter how does their payment work?


Pay pal .


----------



## schmebulock (May 30, 2019)

i'll try to get a pic tonight with the correct temperature


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Just now Ordered two qb96 elite v2.
> 
> Ordering the driver later. Fuck it. I work hark every day.


Fuckin finally!! Lol bro you’ll never look back.

Just one of those lights grew my giant white Widow xxl plant. My Nugs came out off the fucking CHAIN! sexy/tight/frosty/tall/stinky all of the above. And my 96’s simply reinforced all those genetic characteristics of that plant 

Your in for a treat


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 30, 2019)

@Moabfighter you should order 2 of the reflectors I found for the 96’s

Unless you need the spread. Just thought they were really sexy


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 30, 2019)

Girl Scout Cookies - FastBuds - day 9* (ninety something)



I think she’s going to produce some great quality smoke just by looking at her stinky frost she’s laying on heavy as hell. Tons of oils


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 30, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> @Moabfighter you should order 2 of the reflectors I found for the 96’s
> 
> Unless you need the spread. Just thought they were really sexy
> 
> View attachment 4342352


What's that black thing feeding wires into that slot on the reflector?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> What's that black thing feeding wires into that slot on the reflector?


As the aussies say, good eye!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

Can someone tell me what my meter should read to be in good numbers for ppfd/lux with four qb132 and mars hydro ts1000 light on veg tent right now. Don’t have qbs on but I can turn them on if I can figure out how high everything needs to be.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 30, 2019)

One chamber done. Getting different cups for the other side to propagate bushes/shrubs/trees etc.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

Man this Rockin whatever is screaming buy.... I think I will. You wanna run this @iceman2494 owe you on the TT.

Your package for real got shipped today lol. You and @JonathanT

Wife has tracking numbers in car on way home now will update you all ASAP

Sent you cherry Garcia, purple sunset, and angry hulk ice, John just sent you the Bh cuz been stressing on getting your yours. Fucking forgot the other ones I was gonna send you. Will drop you those via regular mail. If they get shipped, they always arrive.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Girl Scout Cookies - FastBuds - day 9* (ninety something)
> 
> View attachment 4342353
> 
> I think she’s going to produce some great quality smoke just by looking at her stinky frost she’s laying on heavy as hell. Tons of oils


Valiant effort man. I personally wasn’t a fan of this strain by fastbuds. Was a little too “jungle” for my liking.


----------



## schmebulock (May 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> One chamber done. Getting different cups for the other side to propagate bushes/shrubs/trees etc.
> 
> View attachment 4342372


Ahhh much better perspective now, looks fantastic all the same!

Need to put a banana for scale


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Man this Rockin whatever is screaming buy.... I think I will. You wanna run this @iceman2494 owe you on the TT.
> 
> Your package for real got shipped today lol. You and @JonathanT
> 
> ...


I appreciate it bro . They send me 6 and my germ rate has been 3 for 3 so far . Sparing a few is no problem. As long as I have 2 in my back pocket .. I’m a happy camper. Plus this is all for fun and learning experience for me .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I appreciate it bro . They send me 6 and my germ rate has been 3 for 3 so far . Sparing a few is no problem. As long as I have 2 in my back pocket .. I’m a happy camper. Plus this is all for fun and learning experience for me .


Same here man. 100%. @ClydeWalters can have some ethos whenever he’s ready to fire back up.... speaking of which Clyde...... yo?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 30, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Ahhh much better perspective now, looks fantastic all the same!
> 
> Need to put a banana for scale


Found cups. 3 short, fuck it. No bananas. Kids ate the last of them when they got home lol. 2ft T5 will have to do for scale.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Girl Scout Cookies - FastBuds - day 9* (ninety something)
> 
> View attachment 4342353
> 
> I think she’s going to produce some great quality smoke just by looking at her stinky frost she’s laying on heavy as hell. Tons of oils


Nice structure. What other way is there to train in a dwc besides the tomato thingy .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Can someone tell me what my meter should read to be in good numbers for ppfd/lux with four qb132 and mars hydro ts1000 light on veg tent right now. Don’t have qbs on but I can turn them on if I can figure out how high everything needs to be.


You need to email mars a d figure out your lux to PPFD conversion factor is for that light. 

And then figure out what diodes are on your 132’s


----------



## JonathanT (May 30, 2019)

Moab is it ok to send You a package as well?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Can someone tell me what my meter should read to be in good numbers for ppfd/lux with four qb132 and mars hydro ts1000 light on veg tent right now. Don’t have qbs on but I can turn them on if I can figure out how high everything needs to be.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> One chamber done. Getting different cups for the other side to propagate bushes/shrubs/trees etc.
> 
> View attachment 4342372


Sweet, man!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Nice structure. What other way is there to train in a dwc besides the tomato thingy .


I’ll show you pick of the hooks when I get home but I had a crazy Moab n rigged idea for some LST stakes around the bucket rim. Have to be sure it will hold in place before I commit. May could buy tiny nuts for the underside. But basically think of those screw hooks all around the bucket rim. Use pope cleaners whatever and pull your shit down and attach to those hooks.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Tropic thunder coming along.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You need to email mars a d figure out your lux to PPFD conversion factor is for that light.
> 
> And then figure out what diodes are on your 132’s


Ding, ding, ding....a winner!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Man this Rockin whatever is screaming buy.... I think I will. You wanna run this @iceman2494 owe you on the TT.
> 
> Your package for real got shipped today lol. You and @JonathanT
> 
> ...


I’m grabbing the orange kush cake and the skunk hero.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Ding, ding, ding....a winner!


You can lead them to water....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You can lead them to water....


Teach a man to fish...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Skunk hero grows pretty damn fast .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

Talk shit lol it’s all good.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m grabbing the orange kush cake and the skunk hero.


I thought you said the other day you were quitting photos to myth bust autos primarily on grasscity? I thought it was you. But I thought a week before that you were saying you were going to run autos in between photos for fun but I could be mistake.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Sweet, man!


Thanks. Hooked on hydro... again lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

This help anything? Starting to get aggravated getting shit on because I can’t find the time/effort to be a weed growing guru. When actually I’m honestly doing pretty fine..........

I’m not trying to become that. Just trying to grow some smokeable pot for myself.



Does that above picture help anything?

I live in an illegal state, was working for now 5days a week x 10-12 hours a day plus on call 24/7. I have a son who’s 4 today. My ole lady doesn’t cook. Or clean......

What do? Get rid of the family so I can devote all my free time to growing? Just trying to set my lights at a decent spot holy shit.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> This help anything? Starting to get aggravated getting shit on because I can’t find the time/effort to be a weed growing guru. When actually I’m honestly doing pretty fine..........
> 
> I’m not trying to become that. Just trying to grow some smokeable pot for myself.
> 
> ...


Nobody else runs that Mars, so nobody else knows. Sometimes you have to do your _own_ homework.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Thanks. Hooked on hydro... again lol.
> 
> View attachment 4342411


Went in last night...i give them credit, i haven’t killed them yet...

  

Used tapwater and gff; root-mister/pump and chiller running; ppfd ~50; humidity dome:


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Nobody else runs that Mars, so nobody else knows. Sometimes you have to do your _own_ homework.


Well I can’t find the time hence my asking on a public forum in a public discussion for help. If I get help cool. If not..... guess I’m gonna fail ay? It’s 6pm ET now. Just getting home. Have to cook. Have to poop. Have to shower. Have to like...... give my son some time? Maybe talk to my ole lady some? Gotta get in bed at some point..... have 4-5 reasonable hours a day to do life. Then have to find time for extra. Where’s the time? I want to learn. Just what do I cut out? I’m seriously asking.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Went in last night...i give them credit, i haven’t killed them yet...
> 
> View attachment 4342413 View attachment 4342415
> 
> ...


Wouldn’t you want your temps higher for clones ? Curious if I decide to do a clone tote one day .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Went in last night...i give them credit, i haven’t killed them yet...
> 
> View attachment 4342413 View attachment 4342415
> 
> ...


Slick setup, all automated. What for clones?

I didn't want to run a storage tub. Too tall, more water. That's why I opted to build the box. 6" high, holds 4 gallon in each res.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Well I can’t find the time hence my asking on a public forum in a public discussion for help. If I get help cool. If not..... guess I’m gonna fail ay? It’s 6pm ET now. Just getting home. Have to cook. Have to poop. Have to shower. Have to like...... give my son some time? Maybe talk to my ole lady some? Gotta get in bed at some point..... have 4-5 reasonable hours a day to do life. Then have to find time for extra. Where’s the time? I want to learn. Just what do I cut out? I’m seriously asking.


Plants are my hobby but my family are my life . You gotta take time to manage both . I do the grilling well because that’s my next hobby . What you could do is message Sara on gc or email mars . They’ll be more helpful than us . You got this bro .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

Wish me “luck”.....lol


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

Does the spec report mars provided not help us figure this out, or is every single person who buys a mars hydro ts-1000 supposed to call the president and ask them where to put the light?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Well I can’t find the time hence my asking on a public forum in a public discussion for help. If I get help cool. If not..... guess I’m gonna fail ay? It’s 6pm ET now. Just getting home. Have to cook. Have to poop. Have to shower. Have to like...... give my son some time? Maybe talk to my ole lady some? Gotta get in bed at some point..... have 4-5 reasonable hours a day to do life. Then have to find time for extra. Where’s the time? I want to learn. Just what do I cut out? I’m seriously asking.


Your immediate response was that if you can't get help, you fail. Piss poor attitude out of the gate. First change is right there.

I run a full time farm, I'm on call 24/7 as an independent consultant/contractor, have 4 kids, building my house, 3 lawns to mow, fields to plant... etc. Yea, I have a lot of shit to do too. That's life. 

Asking is a good start. That chart, also a good start. That chart is giving you good numbers to work with and heights. Use your meter at 18", record your lux at those locations. Use it as a cross reference to find the right height. That's about all the advice I can give you. I don't know shit about these lights.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> This help anything? Starting to get aggravated getting shit on because I can’t find the time/effort to be a weed growing guru. When actually I’m honestly doing pretty fine..........
> 
> I’m not trying to become that. Just trying to grow some smokeable pot for myself.
> 
> ...


If mapping is accurate, and you only have that light on, put youngest plants in corners, oldest in center, others in between, assuming color scales represent distance from center.

If spectrum is accurate, it’s good for veg.

Looks like you gave a great veg light for a 3x3 footprint...this should be big enuff footprint for quite a few veg-size plants...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> If mapping is accurate, and you only have that light on, put youngest plants in corners, oldest in center, others in between, assuming color scales represent distance from center.
> 
> If spectrum is accurate, it’s good for veg.
> 
> Looks like you gave a great veg light for a 3x3 footprint...this should be big enuff footprint for quite a few veg-size plants...


Really smoke told me it was only good for one or two plants max veg


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Your immediate response was that if you can't get help, you fail. Piss poor attitude out of the gate. First change is right there.
> 
> I run a full time farm, I'm on call 24/7 as an independent consultant/contractor, have 4 kids, building my house, 3 lawns to mow, fields to plant... etc. Yea, I have a lot of shit to do too. That's life.
> 
> Asking is a good start. That chart, also a good start. That chart is giving you good numbers to work with and heights. Use your meter at 18", record your lux at those locations. Use it as a cross reference to find the right height. That's about all the advice I can give you. I don't know shit about these lights.


Thank you for the info. 

If I don’t get help I fail. That’s wrong? Nah man..... it’s pretty damn accurate unfortunately. Sad but true. I’m telling you. I know myself well. I’m not great at ANYTHING. Never have been.........


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Wouldn’t you want your temps higher for clones ? Curious if I decide to do a clone tote one day .


Don’t pay attention to air temp/rh meters in pics (water meter is fine), the dome is off and door is open....

Air temp is 77F, inside dome rh% reads 99% (i doubt that, but it’s at least in the 80+% range), outside dome is 30%!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Thank you for the info.
> 
> If I don’t get help I fail. That’s wrong? Nah man..... it’s pretty damn accurate unfortunately. Sad but true. I’m telling you. I know myself well. I’m not great at ANYTHING. Never have been.........


Do you try to be great, or do you just aim for good enough/passable? Serious question.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Thank you for the info.
> 
> If I don’t get help I fail. That’s wrong? Nah man..... it’s pretty damn accurate unfortunately. Sad but true. I’m telling you. I know myself well. I’m not great at ANYTHING. Never have been.........


Get your head on man ! You fail if you don’t try.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Slick setup, all automated. What for clones?
> 
> I didn't want to run a storage tub. Too tall, more water. That's why I opted to build the box. 6" high, holds 4 gallon in each res.


About 8 gal in mine...not puttin down anyone’s way, just whippin mine out...


----------



## JonathanT (May 30, 2019)

Idk. I'm vegging all 4 plants under an hlg 100v2. Flower is a different story.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> About 8 gal in mine...not puttin down anyone’s way, just whippin mine out...


Little cold out I see lmao . Love the set up on all honesty .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Do you try to be great, or do you just aim for good enough/passable? Serious question.


I don’t aim to be great. My dream is to be able to sit on my porch and smoke a joint and water my plants on the porch. I can’t do that. I don’t foresee my state changing any time soon. It’s hard to want my greatest quality in life, to be a “bad” one. It’s fuckin illegal man. If I get caught, I go to prison. End of story. This is very much a “hush hush” “sneaking around” operation.

I can’t pursue being great because I know the extreme limitations I face in the state I’m in.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> About 8 gal in mine...not puttin down anyone’s way, just whippin mine out...


I didn't take it like that. I won't run automated, but still find it cool. 

What strain?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 30, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Idk. I'm vegging all 4 plants under an hlg 100v2. Flower is a different story.


I'm vegging under 2of them lol. 4K?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Does the spec report mars provided not help us figure this out, or is every single person who buys a mars hydro ts-1000 supposed to call the president and ask them where to put the light?


You do need to do enuff homework to be able to read the par map you pisted and understand the targets i posted. 

How i responded is how anyone with that basic knowledge would interpret what they show....

now whether the mapping is accurate?...you need to make that judgement by observing how your plants do.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

Here’s 3 different pictures at 18 inches. Is this correct orientation? Can we gauge anything from this? Sorry I’m ignorant.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Your immediate response was that if you can't get help, you fail. Piss poor attitude out of the gate. First change is right there.
> 
> I run a full time farm, I'm on call 24/7 as an independent consultant/contractor, have 4 kids, building my house, 3 lawns to mow, fields to plant... etc. Yea, I have a lot of shit to do too. That's life.
> 
> Asking is a good start. That chart, also a good start. That chart is giving you good numbers to work with and heights. Use your meter at 18", record your lux at those locations. Use it as a cross reference to find the right height. That's about all the advice I can give you. I don't know shit about these lights.


Fuckin good start, tho..,


----------



## 61falcon (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Can someone tell me what my meter should read to be in good numbers for ppfd/lux with four qb132 and mars hydro ts1000 light on veg tent right now. Don’t have qbs on but I can turn them on if I can figure out how high everything needs to be.


Don’t know if this helps you. 
No idea on the Mars, but
I have 4 qb132v2’s 3500k in a 3x3 and devide lux by 70 to get ppfd. I have this documented (heights,watts,lux/ppfd)in my journal as it’s my 1st grow in 20 yrs.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Really smoke told me it was only good for one or two plants max veg


See my note about color scale and footprint size; if correct, you’ll have to talk with him about that.....


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

61falcon said:


> Don’t know if this helps you.
> No idea on the Mars, but
> I have 4 qb132v2’s 3500k in a 3x3 and devide lux by 70 to get ppfd. I have this documented (heights,watts,lux/ppfd)in my journal as it’s my 1st grow in 20 yrs.


Divide lux *****x100 on my meter?***** by 70? Okay. Then I’ll need to also incorporate that mars hydro lux/ppfd still don’t know correct terms here sorry..... 

So what’s the trade off to pull that off? If I have x ppfd of quantum and x ppfd of mars hydro, add those two, and if my number is higher than plants need, raise lights until I reach lower lux/ppfd?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I don’t aim to be great. My dream is to be able to sit on my porch and smoke a joint and water my plants on the porch. I can’t do that. I don’t foresee my state changing any time soon. It’s hard to want my greatest quality in life, to be a “bad” one. It’s fuckin illegal man. If I get caught, I go to prison. End of story. This is very much a “hush hush” “sneaking around” operation.
> 
> I can’t pursue being great because I know the extreme limitations I face in the state I’m in.


You're always going to face adversity. That's nothing new. There's what you think is right, then there's what the system tells you is right. You either compromise and break yourself to conform to a system, or you stand your ground against that system, knowing full and well the repercussions of your defiance. This is war. You're still picking a side.

There are no winners in war, just survivors.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Teach a man to fish...


Amen!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Divide lux *****x100 on my meter?***** by 70? Okay. Then I’ll need to also incorporate that mars hydro lux/ppfd still don’t know correct terms here sorry.....
> 
> So what’s the trade off to pull that off? If I have x ppfd of quantum and x ppfd of mars hydro, add those two, and if my number is higher than plants need, raise lights until I reach lower lux/ppfd?


You wouldn't add them, just move lights until you get the same ppfd from the QBs as the led.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Skunk hero grows pretty damn fast .


I think that’s the cherry on top
For me. I’m grabbing the skunk Hero and OKC


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 30, 2019)

My led only puts out 60ppfd at the same height that my QBs put out 120ppfd.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

Here’s my readings with my 4qb132 on at 18 inches. And the mars hydro is on. Level with mars ts-1000 light.

Can this help us draw any information?

Raise all my lights to 36” instead of 18” if since my readings are about double, if the initial lux reading and 18” height were ideal? Is that how that works? My lux twice as strong, raise my lights twice as high?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You're always going to face adversity. That's nothing new. There's what you think is right, then there's what the system tells you is right. You either compromise and break yourself to conform to a system, or you stand your ground against that system, knowing full and well the repercussions of your defiance. This is war. You're still picking a side.
> 
> There are no winners in war, just survivors.


Reminds me of Pink Floyd’s another brick in the walls


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Little cold out I see lmao . Love the set up on all honesty .


Just google “ez cloner build”...lots of diff versions of submersible pump/mister heads/pvc cloners...w humidity dome...

Can’t say enuff goodness...you know you have your conditions nailed when you’re pumping out 95-100% survival in about 10 days.

EZ to make & use...transpkant to your nefia of choice...see detail of setup pics, cloning and transplant instructions and pics in 2nd link on my sig.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I don’t aim to be great. My dream is to be able to sit on my porch and smoke a joint and water my plants on the porch. I can’t do that. I don’t foresee my state changing any time soon. It’s hard to want my greatest quality in life, to be a “bad” one. It’s fuckin illegal man. If I get caught, I go to prison. End of story. This is very much a “hush hush” “sneaking around” operation.
> 
> I can’t pursue being great because I know the extreme limitations I face in the state I’m in.


There’s a solution for that, but it’s just another choice...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I thought you said the other day you were quitting photos to myth bust autos primarily on grasscity? I thought it was you. But I thought a week before that you were saying you were going to run autos in between photos for fun but I could be mistake.


I haven’t decided entirely I can run autos in my box or my tent. Or I can go to my tent exclusively.... but I mean if you haven’t noticed I collect seeds I pick them up even if I don’t plan on running them soon.


----------



## JonathanT (May 30, 2019)

I fly by the seat of my pants with growing. I would rather hang em high.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 4342457
> Here’s my readings with my 4qb132 on at 18 inches. And the mars hydro is on. Level with mars ts-1000 light.
> 
> Can this help us draw any information?


First, uncap the eye lol. That eye should be aiming at the light.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I didn't take it like that. I won't run automated, but still find it cool.
> 
> What strain?


Automated? All equip 24/7, just a pump and lights? 

A chiller, too, in this case because i only have room in a “hot” area, concrete floor in cool area would elim chiller, which i usually can do.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Just google “ez cloner build”...lots of diff versions of submersible pump/mister heads/pvc cloners...w humidity dome...
> 
> Can’t say enuff goodness...you know you have your conditions nailed when you’re pumping out 95-100% survival in about 10 days.
> 
> EZ to make & use...transpkant to your nefia of choice...see detail of setup pics, cloning and transplant instructions and pics in 2nd link on my sig.


Still have S2c design from awhile back . Just .. space man .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Well I can’t find the time hence my asking on a public forum in a public discussion for help. If I get help cool. If not..... guess I’m gonna fail ay? It’s 6pm ET now. Just getting home. Have to cook. Have to poop. Have to shower. Have to like...... give my son some time? Maybe talk to my ole lady some? Gotta get in bed at some point..... have 4-5 reasonable hours a day to do life. Then have to find time for extra. Where’s the time? I want to learn. Just what do I cut out? I’m seriously asking.


You take the time that you just used typing this post to email mars? Probably would have been less characters. 

Then get on HLG’s website and look up your light and figure out the diodes. And then I’d be able to help at least on the QB’s. I can’t help on the mars hydro because we don’t know the conversion factor until we know that we are no help. 

But we’ve been through this on this very thread already.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Automated? All equip 24/7, just a pump and lights?


What's that ph/ec/temp thing? Thought that was a do it all thing.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> First, uncap the eye lol. That eye should be aiming at the light.
> 
> View attachment 4342458


Been point the eye at the plants for loke what twelve pics now? 

You see what I’m saying?????


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You take the time that you just used typing this post to email mars? Probably would have been less characters.
> 
> Then get on HLG’s website and look up your light and figure out the diodes. And then I’d be able to help at least on the QB’s. I can’t help on the mars hydro because we don’t know the conversion factor until we know that we are no help.
> 
> But we’ve been through this on this very thread already.




Here’s what mars provides. People are supposed to do everything you said to figure out where to hang their light? Alrighty man.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

61falcon said:


> Don’t know if this helps you.
> No idea on the Mars, but
> I have 4 qb132v2’s 3500k in a 3x3 and devide lux by 70 to get ppfd. I have this documented (heights,watts,lux/ppfd)in my journal as it’s my 1st grow in 20 yrs.


You’re doin great, he’s talkin blurple, which doesn’t measure well w a lux meter...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Divide lux *****x100 on my meter?***** by 70? Okay. Then I’ll need to also incorporate that mars hydro lux/ppfd still don’t know correct terms here sorry.....
> 
> So what’s the trade off to pull that off? If I have x ppfd of quantum and x ppfd of mars hydro, add those two, and if my number is higher than plants need, raise lights until I reach lower lux/ppfd?


As i’ve said a couple time (like a bunch of other important shit) throughout this thread, you can’t use a lux meter with blurples and get accurate info...google for why if you really want to know...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Been point the eye at the plants for loke what twelve pics now?
> 
> You see what I’m saying?????


Almost pissed my pants haha.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Almost pissed my pants haha.


I mean..... you would THINK. It’s like a camera right? Light is beaming on plant. That eye is reading what “rays” are hitting the leaf surface?

Kinda try to just use Occam’s razor alot


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> As i’ve said a couple time (like a bunch of other important shit) throughout this thread, you can’t use a lux meter with blurples and get accurate info...google for why if you really want to know...


Is the th (or whatever)a blurp? Thought it was a white led or something.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Almost pissed my pants haha.


Lmfao the tears are real.


----------



## 61falcon (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You’re doin great, he’s talkin blurple, which doesn’t measure well w a lux meter...


Yeah I remember reading somewhere the a lux meter won’t work with blurple’s. If he is in a 3x3 probably just run the qb132’s they will do the job. I ran mine at 106 watts at hieghts 60” down to 20” up until day 27.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You're always going to face adversity. That's nothing new. There's what you think is right, then there's what the system tells you is right. You either compromise and break yourself to conform to a system, or you stand your ground against that system, knowing full and well the repercussions of your defiance. This is war. You're still picking a side.
> 
> There are no winners in war, just survivors.


Imo, that’s way too harsh...you figure out what works, and go with it....sometimes you bend to get around obstacles...

but, in the end, it comes down to doing your homework, making an informed choice, and accepting responsibility for your decisions and actions....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I mean..... you would THINK. It’s like a camera right? Light is beaming on plant. That eye is reading what “rays” are hitting the leaf surface?
> 
> Kinda try to just use Occam’s razor alot


Occam's razor would have implied that when measuring lights.... measure the lights lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Still have S2c design from awhile back . Just .. space man .


Got a chest freezer you can put a cardboard box on for 2 weeks?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Occam's razor would have implied that when measuring lights.... measure the lights lol.


Not measure the light quantity hitting plants? My lights 120 watts bro. Whatever. What comes out of it doesn’t change. What I’m trying to know is how high/low to put it from my plant flesh, right?


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 30, 2019)

@ClydeWalters Whats that black piece feeding the wires through the slot in that reflector you posted?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> What's that ph/ec/temp thing? Thought that was a do it all thing.


Just a meter...think you’re thinking sbout the tool the lawnmeister showed.....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Imo, that’s way too harsh...you figure out what works, and go with it....sometimes you bend to get around obstacles...
> 
> but, in the end, it comes down to doing your homework, making an informed choice, and accepting responsibility for your decisions and actions....



Sounds like you said the same thing, just nicer lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Been point the eye at the plants for loke what twelve pics now?
> 
> You see what I’m saying?????


You get any directions w that thing...mine came w some?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Not measure the light quantity hitting plants? My lights 120 watts bro. Whatever. What comes out of it doesn’t change. What I’m trying to know is how high/low to put it from my plant flesh, right?


Right. You want target ppfd on foliage. Whatever height that takes you to.


----------



## JonathanT (May 30, 2019)

A friend with weed... I have no friends. I need a weed fairy.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

Alright @Moabfighter 

I’m going to try and help here. 

First we will deal with the QB’s are yours 3500k as well? Because if so your conversion factor is 70.

Take your lux*100 then divide it by 70 to get your PPFD. If it’s not the 3500k then you have to get on HLG website and figure out the diodes on your board so we can figure out the conversion factor. 

Second no one here knows the conversion factor of the mars and instead of using their mapping and doing these tests to figure out what it is your time would be better spent emailing mars and figuring out your conversion factor. Otherwise it’s going to take you a lot more time and effort trying to compare and contrast. 

Now PPFD 

*PPFD*
PPFD is photosynthetic photon flux density. PPFD measures the amount of PAR that actually arrives at the plant, or as a scientist might say: “the number of photosynthetically active photons that fall on a given surface each second”. PPFD is a ‘spot’ measurement of a specific location on your plant canopy, and it is measured in micromoles per square meter per second (μmol/m2/s). If you want to find out the true light intensity of a lamp over a designated growing area (e.g. 4’ x 4’), it is important that the average of several PPFD measurements at a defined height are taken. Lighting companies that only publish the PPFD at the center point of a coverage area grossly overestimate the true light intensity of a fixture. A single measurement does not tell you much, since horticulture lights are generally brightest in the center, with light levels decreasing as measurements are taken towards the edges of the coverage area. (Caveat Emptor: Lighting manufacturers can easily manipulate PPFD data. To ensure you are getting actual PPFD values over a defined growing area, the following needs to be published by the manufacturer: measurement distance from light source (vertical and horizontal), number of measurements included in the average, and the min/max ratio). Fluence always publishes the average PPFD over a defined growing area at a recommended mounting height for all of our lighting systems.

Your PPFD is basically a measurement of intensity. It’s measured in uMol per meter squared. 

To get your PPFD you need to know your conversion factors to be able to use it with your lux meter to get your
Numbers. Until you get the number from mars you’ll have a hell of a time trying to spitball your numbers for the mars light.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Just a meter...think you’re thinking sbout the tool the lawnmeister showed.....


Couldn't tell you one from the other. I still live in the Stone Age.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Lmfao the tears are real.


Keep on laughing. I’ll keep on smoking lmfao. 

    

Wish I knew how to grow worth any damn :/


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Sounds like you said the same thing, just nicer lol.


Cept the “fighting the system” part, i’m talking about working the system (within your own personal stds)... which is no more valid than your view...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Just a mind fuck . I read Jesus died in Japan .. of old age .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Couldn't tell you one from the other. I still live in the Stone Age.


S’ok...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> A friend with weed... I have no friends. I need a weed fairy.


Virtually and down the road you do .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Right. You want target ppfd on foliage. Whatever height that takes you to.


So..... aim at the light. Or aim at a leaf?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Keep on laughing. I’ll keep on smoking lmfao.
> 
> View attachment 4342463 View attachment 4342464 View attachment 4342465 View attachment 4342466
> 
> Wish I knew how to grow worth any damn :/


Wish you quit feelin sorry for yourself...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

Packaged up a half pound earlier and have been smoking on this one ounce, from like a while ago, for a long ass time. Never gonna smoke all this weed damn.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Wish you quit feelin sorry for yourself...


No feeling sorry for myself. At all. I don’t know how to use the meters and these numbers and luxe’s and ppfd and whatever confuse me. So fucking what.

Know how many meters or gadgets or really much more effort in those pics than I have now? None. Zero. Didn’t have a damn thing then and grew badass weed then and still will now. Just wanted to know where to put my lights lol.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I don’t aim to be great. My dream is to be able to sit on my porch and smoke a joint and water my plants on the porch. I can’t do that. I don’t foresee my state changing any time soon. It’s hard to want my greatest quality in life, to be a “bad” one. It’s fuckin illegal man. If I get caught, I go to prison. End of story. This is very much a “hush hush” “sneaking around” operation.
> 
> I can’t pursue being great because I know the extreme limitations I face in the state I’m in.


Perfection is an impossible dream. However, in its pursuit, one might achieve excellence. Human beings are creatures of habit. We take the same route to work every day. We eat the same foods. Drink the same drinks. Use this to your advantage. I, too, have no natural talent. The single thing that I have is that I am willful and stubborn to a fault. So I use that to build new habits, just like when I started growing. I probably asked @Or_Gro a million stupid questions, but for each one I did, I googled and read in what few minutes spare time I got at work. 

Read at break time. Read at lunch. Read when shit was slow at home or work. Lights can be a huge pain in the ass, but outside of strong genetics, they're your second most important variable. When I grow I don't worry about being perfect. Instead, I do things like watch my leaves. If they taco too hard, it's too hot. Maybe the lights are too close or my exhaust fan isn't turned up enough. If my buds start to bleach, raise my lights up. One bud sitting a little higher? Tie it down back even. 

Small steps will lead you to greatness. The Great Wall is not made from a single stone, but rather a bajillion smaller stones.


----------



## 61falcon (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> So..... aim at the light. Or aim at a leaf?


Like this, then adjust light height until you get desired lux/ppfd


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

Thanks everyone. Reading all this. Even yours smoke..... not sure the bad rift. Don’t understand it and don’t want it. At all.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Cept the “figjting the system” part, i’m talking about working the system (within your own personal stds)... which is no more valid than your view...


Oh, I wasn't suggesting fighting it so much as understanding what happens if you don't conform to it in any manner prescribed by execution of "law". Extortion, bribery, theft, murder, etc is all illegal... Except when gov sanctioned. That's what you are up against simply by not playing ball. 

Who could fight such a thing?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> So..... aim at the light. Or aim at a leaf?


Put the eye at leaf level and aim it at the light.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

So do ppl on the west coast eat potato salad ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So do ppl on the west coast eat potato salad ?


Why wouldn't they lol?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Idk . Northerners or well a lot of them don’t like boiled peanuts. Trying to engage in friendly convo lol .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> No feeling sorry for myself. At all. I don’t know how to use the meters and these numbers and luxe’s and ppfd and whatever confuse me. So fucking what.
> 
> Know how many meters or gadgets or really much more effort in those pics than I have now? None. Zero. Didn’t have a damn thing then and grew badass weed then and still will now. Just wanted to know where to put my lights lol.


Them, wtf? Do what works for you...

you certainly don’t seem to wanna learn something else bad enuff to do your own homework...and don’t come back with “well that’s what i’m doin here”, it’s bs, not what i’m talkin bout...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Perfection is an impossible dream. However, in its pursuit, one might achieve excellence. Human beings are creatures of habit. We take the same route to work every day. We eat the same foods. Drink the same drinks. Use this to your advantage. I, too, have no natural talent. The single thing that I have is that I am willful and stubborn to a fault. So I use that to build new habits, just like when I started growing. I probably asked @Or_Gro a million stupid questions, but for each one I did, I googled and read in what few minutes spare time I got at work.
> 
> Read at break time. Read at lunch. Read when shit was slow at home or work. Lights can be a huge pain in the ass, but outside of strong genetics, they're your second most important variable. When I grow I don't worry about being perfect. Instead, I do things like watch my leaves. If they taco too hard, it's too hot. Maybe the lights are too close or my exhaust fan isn't turned up enough. If my buds start to bleach, raise my lights up. One bud sitting a little higher? Tie it down back even.
> 
> Small steps will lead you to greatness. The Great Wall is not made from a single stone, but rather a bajillion smaller stones.


You have another talent, dude...obviousasallfuckingetout!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Why wouldn't they lol?


Also do the prefer Amish, regular or mustard base style .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Oh, I wasn't suggesting fighting it so much as understanding what happens if you don't conform to it in any manner prescribed by execution of "law". Extortion, bribery, theft, murder, etc is all illegal... Except when gov sanctioned. That's what you are up against simply by not playing ball.
> 
> Who could fight such a thing?


Accepting responsibility is shorter...but no worries takin the long way home...with some doobeye...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So do ppl on the west coast eat potato salad ?


Fuckin a right...we drink water, breathe air, pay taxes, love our fams/friends, consider ourselves patriotic Americans, and other stuff...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You have another talent, dude...obviousasallfuckingetout!


I also seem to be able to grow some decent weed. Bout it tho!


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Also do the prefer Amish, regular or mustard base style .


We calls it “classic” here...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Thanks everyone. Reading all this. Even yours smoke..... not sure the bad rift. Don’t understand it and don’t want it. At all.


Don’t just read it go do research. You’ve spent what an hour on here going back and forth when you coulda had your answer through research in 30 minutes. There’s no bad rift. I found it funny you had the lens on still and were trying to measure light. It was funny that’s all. 

However you’re on here with posts that come off with a poor me type attitude like you’re hoping for Pity or for people to feel sorry for you. You’re talking with grown ass men who all have jobs, families, responsibilities that eat up just as much time as yours do and some how we figured out how to do what we do. If you’re looking for someone to feel sorry for your situation and just do everything for you you’re in the wrong place. From what I can see most people will guide you but you’ve got to do some of the work too. I can tell you now that OR_gro has answered this question about your lights and heights twice on this thread like I said earlier you can only lead peeps to water it’s up to them to drink. Sometimes man you have to put your boots on tie those motherfuckers up and walk. Gotta shit or get off the pot. So instead of getting upset with people not trying to do all the work for you ask yourself what have you done to figure it out? Take a long look at your side of the street it’s part of being an adult and growing up man. Other wise your doomed to repeating the same shit over and over and not getting anywhere. What I’m trying to say is if nothing changes... nothing changes bro. I say this with the upmost love and brutal honesty.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I also seem to be able to grow some decent weed. Bout it tho!


Heard you know your way around a press.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I also seem to be able to grow some decent weed. Bout it tho!


One more makes a homerun...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Fuckin a right...we drink water, breathe air, pay taxes, love our fams/friends, consider ourselves patriotic Americans, and other stuff...


Lmao innot making offense about it . Just changing the temp in the thread . My question stemmed from eating potatoe salad and seeing all the celebs in the commercial about going to vacation in Cali . Me being high and eating it had me thinkin .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Don’t just read it go do research. You’ve spent what an hour on here going back and forth when you coulda had your answer through research in 30 minutes. There’s no bad rift. I found it funny you had the lens on still and were trying to measure light. It was funny that’s all.
> 
> However you’re on here with posts that come off with a poor me type attitude like you’re hoping for Pity or for people to feel sorry for you. You’re talking with grown ass men who all have jobs, families, responsibilities that eat up just as much time as yours do and some how we figured out how to do what we do. If you’re looking for someone to feel sorry for your situation and just do everything for you you’re in the wrong place. From what I can see most people will guide you but you’ve got to do some of the work too. I can tell you now that OR_gro has answered this question about your lights and heights twice on this thread like I said earlier you can only lead peeps to water it’s up to them to drink. Sometimes man you have to put your boots on tie those motherfuckers up and walk. Gotta shit or get off the pot. So instead of getting upset with people not trying to do all the work for you ask yourself what have you done to figure it out? Take a long look at your side of the street it’s part of being an adult and growing up man. Other wise your doomed to repeating the same shit over and over and not getting anywhere. What I’m trying to say is if nothing changes... nothing changes bro. I say this with the upmost love and brutal honesty.


I’ll +1 all of that, with particular emphasis on the very last sentence.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lmao innot making offense about it . Just changing the temp in the thread . My question stemmed from eating potatoe salad and seeing all the celebs in the commercial about going to vacation in Cali . Me being high and eating it had me thinkin .


Sounds like it’s time to change your belly button patch.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Fuckin a. Neighbor is cooking up some shark and shrimp. Party on Wayne ..party on Garth .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lmao innot making offense about it . Just changing the temp in the thread . My question stemmed from eating potatoe salad and seeing all the celebs in the commercial about going to vacation in Cali . Me being high and eating it had me thinkin .


Celebs are not reg people, no matter where they’re from...

I understand your temperature management...you’re a good guy...

Me too..


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Sounds like it’s time to change your belly button patch.


Lol . Scared to get out of the matrix .


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Sounds like it’s time to change your belly button patch.


Lol


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Celebs are not reg peopke, no matter where they’re from...
> 
> I understand yoyr temperature management...you’re a good guy...
> 
> Me too..


Thanks man .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Accepting responsibility is shorter...but no worries takin the long way home...with some doobeye...


I'm fine with accepting MY responsibilities, the ones that I've chosen or created... not others responsibilities or those forced upon me for no reason other than to subjugate me and mine.

I don't have a problem with the system or those who partake. My issue is that I was never asked to join this system, it consumed me at birth, nor am I allowed to leave it.

Therefore a system declares dominion over me before I can assume my own identity. To each their own... more than just words to me. It's my religion.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm fine with accepting MY responsibilities, the ones that I've chosen or created... not others responsibilities or those forced upon me for no reason other than to subjugate me and mine.
> 
> I don't have a problem with the system or those who partake. My issue is that I was never asked to join this system, it consumed me at birth, nor am I allowed to leave it.
> 
> Therefore a system declares dominion over me before I can assume my own identity. To each their own... more than just words to me. It's my religion.


Holy hell... that was deep. Wish I had a fatty to try and process that!! 

Like ole @ClydeWalters says my balls hang! Or something like that.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm fine with accepting MY responsibilities, the ones that I've chosen or created... not others responsibilities or those forced upon me for no reason other than to subjugate me and mine.
> 
> I don't have a problem with the system or those who partake. My issue is that I was never asked to join this system, it consumed me at birth, nor am I allowed to leave it.
> 
> Therefore a system declares dominion over me before I can assume my own identity. To each their own... more than just words to me. It's my religion.


And they told me to take off the patch . That’s deep . Can we trade bud? Lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> And they told me to take off the patch . That’s deep . Can we trade bud? Lol


Put that shit back on!!! You’re gonna need it to try and digest that one!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 30, 2019)

Meh, I got blazed and just started thinking of everyone I've lost and what I've lost them to. 

Sad when it's money, love, and loneliness that rank in the top 3 in a world that has more than it can sustain, every reason to love and appreciate one another, and billions of people to confide in... real fucking sad.

To the loved and the lost...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

On a lighter note.... I wanna kick my damn DWC over lol. Can’t figure out this damn mag issue. Idk... may be time to chalk it up as an L. 

Changed my reservoir out today. 

250ppm of mega crop
50ppm of cal mag
PPFD is 150 been raising like 10-20 PPFD daily. 
Temps are at 74 
Reservoir temps are at 69


Only issue I have is my humidity is like 48% 
Outside that temps are in check. I just wonder if it’s hungry. Problem is I’ve never seen drop in my PPM so it’s not feeding. Ph has been in check just can’t figure it out. 

Is 300 ppm high enough for this size of plant?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> On a lighter note.... I wanna kick my damn DWC over lol. Can’t figure out this damn mag issue. Idk... may be time to chalk it up as an L.
> 
> Changed my reservoir out today.
> 
> ...


Same boat you’re in. My PPM hits fuckin 300 sometimes. Plants a whimpy whispy fucker. It PPM is significantly rising and never ever lowering, so it doesn’t need food? Right? But the plant looks like a little scrub :/


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

My one thing is the switching of nutes so tiny . My bh isn’t to much better . Think I over cared for it and let nutes and lights make me forget about it’s environment . Which caused root rot and set me back . My thoughts on my own mistakes I’ve realized.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Same boat you’re in. My PPM hits fuckin 300 sometimes. Plants a whimpy whispy fucker. It PPM is significantly rising and never ever lowering, so it doesn’t need food? Right? But the plant looks like a little scrub :/


Maybe take it down on nutes if your in distilled water alone . The big one is beasting on 150 ppm nutes alone .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

Wanted to kind of clear this up. I don’t have time/not willing to make time to become an expert illegal pot grower. I’m not aiming to be the best. I don’t think one day it’s Gonna happen. That is NOT my goal. Will say that upfront so everyone can see it and no one can say “oh but you’re trying SOOOO hard” etc. I’m not. Period. I’m not. I have 4-5 hours a day after work to “live” and this weed is a 20 minute deal in the evening to catch a buzz. Gonna try to manage with what I can. Thanks everyone.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

I like the message . My motto is more is less . It’s not to become an expert or show boat . It’s you invested money ,time,effort . So y not learn to grow best bud you yourself can medicate off of ?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm fine with accepting MY responsibilities, the ones that I've chosen or created... not others responsibilities or those forced upon me for no reason other than to subjugate me and mine.
> 
> I don't have a problem with the system or those who partake. My issue is that I was never asked to join this system, it consumed me at birth, nor am I allowed to leave it.
> 
> Therefore a system declares dominion over me before I can assume my own identity. To each their own... more than just words to me. It's my religion.


No goin into it...Everything’s part of “the system”, you make your choices and pay the consequences/reap the rewards for them...subject to random chance...only thing that matters, imo, is that “the system” has same rules for each of us....if not, that’s the bitch...


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Valiant effort man. I personally wasn’t a fan of this strain by fastbuds. Was a little too “jungle” for my liking.


Oh the way she grows is insane. If she would stretch more she’d be okay ya know :/ 

Just look at her... I removed 80% of her bud sites. Well my buddy did but still

He’s a serious ass grower y’all no lie

   

Crops done. Gotta trim it all and weigh it!!!!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Alright browskis . I got a couple bowls to consume and probably some YouTube gamer playing a game my son will force us to watch . Catch up on the 50 plus posts ill have the enjoyment of reading during my morning poo(beats the newspaper).


----------



## JonathanT (May 30, 2019)

Old mechanical timer shot craps. I guess it's been on 18/6 instead of 12/12 for a week. Blargh!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Alright browskis . I got a couple bowls to consume and probably some YouTube gamer playing a game my son will force us to watch . Catch up on the 50 plus posts ill have the enjoyment of reading during my morning poo(beats the newspaper).


How you been smoking man? Two weeks ago I was bong every day with tobacco. 

The last two weeks I’ve bewn eating snuff and not smoking tobacco with my weed. Well. I’ve been smoking blunts mostly the last two weeks. Getting better rolling lol.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 30, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Old mechanical timer shot craps. I guess it's been on 18/6 instead of 12/12 for a week. Blargh!


You need a timer my man? I got plenty of spares I can get it sent out tomorrow with them beans just say the word brotha


----------



## JonathanT (May 30, 2019)

At least the auto is doing it's thing. Def water/feed today. Started using Cold War Organics Bud Bread.


----------



## JonathanT (May 30, 2019)

Heck ya I could use one lol. I live a brisk 60 mile trip from any store.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 30, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Heck ya I could use one lol. I live a brisk 60 mile trip from any store.


I got you man ill send it out tomorrow I get off work at noon so ill make a stop at the post office


----------



## JonathanT (May 30, 2019)

What do you all think about defoliating an auto? She really needs it.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> How you been smoking man? Two weeks ago I was bong every day with tobacco.
> 
> The last two weeks I’ve bewn eating snuff and not smoking tobacco with my weed. Well. I’ve been smoking blunts mostly the last two weeks. Getting better rolling lol.


My blunt rolling Is pretty decent . Back in my day you’d have to smoke blunts of swag brick shit to get high for cheap . I don’t smoke at work . Only on my down time .


----------



## JonathanT (May 30, 2019)

Thank you biggg! You won't need beans for a few years after i send you a package


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> What do you all think about defoliating an auto? She really needs it.


If it’s a sticky tight strain I would . Bud rot licks balls.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 30, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Thank you biggg! You won't need beans for a few years after i send you a package


I got you man my pleasure to help


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

Biggg Steve!!!! You finished unpacking?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Biggg Steve!!!! You finished unpacking?


Whats up ice??? For the most part we are unpacked took a few was rough but the house is all set up looking good! Biggest task was my 180 gallon fish tank... its a big bitch hahah


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Same boat you’re in. My PPM hits fuckin 300 sometimes. Plants a whimpy whispy fucker. It PPM is significantly rising and never ever lowering, so it doesn’t need food? Right? But the plant looks like a little scrub :/


Mine too. Idk what it could be or what the issue is. I’m on the fence on pulling it. May try and figure it out but I’m not expecting much. I just got another BH above ground in coco so hopefully I’ll have something decent from this strain.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> I got you man ill send it out tomorrow I get off work at noon so ill make a stop at the post office


Don’t let them fucks charge you to pack it or they'll charge $1,000 dollars to ship fuckkkkk


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> What do you all think about defoliating an auto? She really needs it.


Doesn’t hurt I pick a few off here and there never noticed any harm


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Don’t let them fucks charge you to pack it or they'll charge $1,000 dollars to ship fuckkkkk


Lmao hell naw man i still cant believe they be robbing people without a gun!!!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 30, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Whats up ice??? For the most part we are unpacked took a few was rough but the house is all set up looking good! Biggest task was my 180 gallon fish tank... its a big bitch hahah


Damn big Steve . We could changed our Facebook update as “gone fishin” in your livin room .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Mine too. Idk what it could be or what the issue is. I’m on the fence on pulling it. May try and figure it out but I’m not expecting much. I just got another BH above ground in coco so hopefully I’ll have something decent from this strain.


Everything else I’m running, not tooting smoke, is the best I’ve ran yet to my eyes. Everything cept my two BH. Not sure what’s up as some others in here I’ve seen have nice ones. My two are thin leaves and whispy like yours. Iceman and I think 3M? Maybe even Steve too. They have nice bushy ones. 

I’m all out of BH beans so mine gotta pull through somehow.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Damn big Steve . We could changed our Facebook update as “gone fishin” in your livin room .


Hell yeah man! 6x2x2 it pretty big but id go bigger if i could lol got a few hobbies man im loke moab get off work got literally 5 hours to do me then hit the bed and back at it first thing in the morning. Shit sucks but someone gotta do it


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Everything else I’m running, not tooting smoke, is the best I’ve ran yet to my eyes. Everything cept my two BH. Not sure what’s up as some others in here I’ve seen have nice ones. My two are thin leaves and whispy like yours. Iceman and I think 3M? Maybe even Steve too. They have nice bushy ones.
> 
> I’m all out of BH beans so mine gotta pull through somehow.


Nah your other plants look really good. Could just be a genetics thing, pheno type or something man. Idk. Shits frustrating for sure.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Lmao hell naw man i still cant believe they be robbing people without a gun!!!


No joke!! I’d at least like a drink before being bent over and fucked. Lmfao


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No joke!! I’d at least like a drink before being bent over and fucked. Lmfao


Lmfao!!!! I agree man


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Meh, I got blazed and just started thinking of everyone I've lost and what I've lost them to.
> 
> Sad when it's money, love, and loneliness that rank in the top 3 in a world that has more than it can sustain, every reason to love and appreciate one another, and billions of people to confide in... real fucking sad.
> 
> To the loved and the lost...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

On a blunt kick. What can I say.....


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> On a lighter note.... I wanna kick my damn DWC over lol. Can’t figure out this damn mag issue. Idk... may be time to chalk it up as an L.
> 
> Changed my reservoir out today.
> 
> ...


Could be that strain is just a picky one, dwc shouldn’t be so f’ing hard...jaysus!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Could be that strain is just a picky one, dwc shouldn’t be so f’ing hard...jaysus!


Shouldn’t be, or isn’t?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Old mechanical timer shot craps. I guess it's been on 18/6 instead of 12/12 for a week. Blargh!


I hate when that sht happens, but am glad i figured it out...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> At least the auto is doing it's thing. Def water/feed today. Started using Cold War Organics Bud Bread.View attachment 4342543
> View attachment 4342542


Junglecity...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Maybe take it down on nutes if your in distilled water alone . The big one is beasting on 150 ppm nutes alone .


Fuck for real..... ugh. Happy you’re killing it man but god damnit. I’m farting all night on the DWC. Sucks. I personally needed to pull a Clyde Walters and transplant once I got that fragile tiny thing established.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 30, 2019)

Hey fellas, hope everyone is having a good night tonight! Just droppin in to give an update on my BH.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> At least the auto is doing it's thing. Def water/feed today. Started using Cold War Organics Bud Bread.View attachment 4342543
> View attachment 4342542


Damn dog. You’re a good grower. I used to grow a lot of autos. You’re gonna be trimming for years. Not sure what advice to offer. Lollipop hard. Gonna be ALOT of small buds man. Not that it’s bad. You’ll have plenty. Just be prepared to trim your ass off lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Could be that strain is just a picky one, dwc shouldn’t be so f’ing hard...jaysus!


You’d think.... idk so you think if Its not eating I should back my ppm down?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You’d think.... idk so you think if Its not eating I should back my ppm down?


You guys lost me on ppm/nutes threads ago...never seen so much anal-yzing in my life...


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You guys lost me on ppm/nutes threads ago...never seen so much anal-yzing in my life...


Well shit....


----------



## JonathanT (May 30, 2019)

Thank you for the compliments guys. I don't look at it the same i guess. Mostly because it's only 95 watts. I do ok in flower.


----------



## JonathanT (May 30, 2019)

Terrible old picture.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Well shit....


I know near didley about canna nutes; told ya upfront nutes are bottom of my list of variables i try to manage...just not that friggin important beyond a certain point...imo

Nutes are a teensy part of what plants need, most of their “food” are the carbos from photosynthesis, which is almost all about your lights, temp, humidity....pH, hg/gff, and water temp matter more than nutes, get that all nailed first w simplest nute regime.

I have a feeling that this strain is a hard one to learn dwc on, but you guys confused the crap outta me on the nutes, probably your plants too....

Maybe 3M has some happy words for you...

Or, here’s an idea, venture out to the real experts this site has to offer....


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Heard you know your way around a press.


Ya I know a little something bout pressing rosin. Have only pressed a few times in the real but I have done a looooot of research and watching videos and all that. What would you like to know bro?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Ya I know a little something bout pressing rosin. Have only pressed a few times in the real but I have done a looooot of research and watching videos and all that. What would you like to know bro?


Show em your recent pics....the power of homework...


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Show em your recent pics....the power of homework...


All right, lemme see if I gotta resave then or if I still got those pics...

Yeah give me a sec I deleted them off my phone. Have some bud shots from recently jarred Raspberry Cough while I retrieve those pics from my thread. 

 
 

Same plant I squished for the rosin I'm about to post in a sec.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 30, 2019)

Had to save them as screenshots. iPhone too stronk for me. 

  

It ain't perfecto, but it looks pretty good. Hom3grown taste tested for me, said the inhale tasted a bit green but the exhale was good. This was basically from fresh flower just snipped and trimmed off the plant.

While I was sick I was too weak to care, so the plant flopped over and a few branches dried out. That's what I pressed this out of. Would not mind squishing some fresh frozen bubble hash one day, that's an eventual goal I'd like to get to when my health is back right. There should be a few more pics on around page 20 of my journal Ibn Growin, if you guys wanna go look. We talk about a lot of different stuff there though, so don't be surprised!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I know near didley about canna nutes; told ya upfront nutes are bottom of my list of variables i try to manage...just not that friggin important beyond a certain point...imo
> 
> Nutes are a teensy part of what plants need, most of their “food” are the carbos from photosynthesis, which is almost all about your lights, temp, humidity....pH, hg/gff, and water temp matter more than nutes, get that all nailed first w simplest nute regime.
> 
> ...


Mmmmm I like the last idea lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> Ya I know a little something bout pressing rosin. Have only pressed a few times in the real but I have done a looooot of research and watching videos and all that. What would you like to know bro?


Nothing in particular yet. You’ll be my go to when I get my press. I just saw your pics on your thread and know you know what your doing from the pics.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 30, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Show em your recent pics....the power of homework...


Hey.... schoooooooools out for the summa!!!! lol


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Hey.... schoooooooools out for the summa!!!! lol


----------



## JonathanT (May 30, 2019)

So there I was, doing a mild defoil on the canopy.
 
I've been trying to get my hands on veriegated cannabis. Much to my surprise... I found this.


----------



## Or_Gro (May 30, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> So there I was, doing a mild defoil on the canopy.
> View attachment 4342642
> I've been trying to get my hands on veriegated cannabis. Much to my surprise... I found this.
> View attachment 4342644


Tell me about that

Thanks


----------



## JonathanT (May 30, 2019)

If you look close at the leaf, has the same texture as this plant. Idk if texture is the right word I'm going for.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Hey.... schoooooooools out for the summa!!!! lol


The quest to be better is never over. Unless it's too hot or too cold. I'm too old for that shit.


----------



## JonathanT (May 31, 2019)

Oooh I'm cooking with fire now. End sarcasm. Finally got El Cheapo out. Old Chinese blurple, maybe 100 watts. Cleaned it up and threw it in the tent too. The ladies are responding well to the defoil. Yay insomnia.


----------



## schmebulock (May 31, 2019)

hope nothing major has happened in the last 150 unread messages... can't keep up

Day 40:

CDLC still drinking about 1.5 inches of water a day... crazy. Topped water off at 550ppm at 5.7

@Or_Gro lowered the temp on the picture before taking it:
 

Those roots...
 


Forum Stompers look like they're finally coming out of their stunting, looks like dropping ppm from 700 to 500 helped.
 


to everyone here, is this calmag deficiency? to my untrained eye it looks like calmag deficiency.
  

i added 5ml extra of calmag into the dwc bucket last night just in case


----------



## Or_Gro (May 31, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> If you look close at the leaf, has the same texture as this plant. Idk if texture is the right word I'm going for.
> View attachment 4342648


Yeah, does it mean something we can use or should avoid?


----------



## Or_Gro (May 31, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> hope nothing major has happened in the last 150 unread messages... can't keep up
> 
> Day 40:
> 
> ...


Likin the pics, good job....


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

Got a thousand posts apparently. Damn. All in here minus ten maybe lol


----------



## JonathanT (May 31, 2019)

I started my own little journal finally.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 31, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> I started my own little journal finally.


I also started a personal grow journal on here overnight.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 31, 2019)

So I finally did the initial cuts for my manifold on my BH.
 

Decided to clone her as well. We will see if the clone roots itself. Ive had luck with cloning so far but I dont use a cloning agent to help so who knows if she will root.


----------



## schmebulock (May 31, 2019)

to everyone here, is that calmag deficiency? in my last two pictures


----------



## schmebulock (May 31, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> So I finally did the initial cuts for my manifold on my BH.
> View attachment 4342758 View attachment 4342759
> 
> Decided to clone her as well. We will see if the clone roots itself. Ive had luck with cloning so far but I dont use a cloning agent to help so who knows if she will root.
> View attachment 4342762


nice work - why did you leave the cotyledons attached?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 31, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> nice work - why did you leave the cotyledons attached?


Never considered taking them off, they eventually fall off on their own and arent hurting anything so I just never thought about it. The looks of my plants has never really been a concern for me, even when I am taking pics. Guess I dont consider asthetics like most people. I just look for functionality.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 31, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> to everyone here, is that calmag deficiency? in my last two pictures


I am not great at diagnosing but it does look like a pretty nasty case of calcium deficiency. Might be something else with it. Like I said, im no expert. You run qbs?


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 31, 2019)

Trim trim trim...


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 31, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Trim trim trim...
> 
> View attachment 4342765 View attachment 4342766


White widow xxl?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 31, 2019)

Is there a simple way to tie down plants and be able to take the lid off on the 5 gal buckets ?


----------



## schmebulock (May 31, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Is there a simple way to tie down plants and be able to take the lid off on the 5 gal buckets ?


i cut a pizza wedge out of my lid to get into the roots so i don't have to take the lid off anymore

you can see the black duct tape covering the seams of the pizza wedge slice at the bottom



this is what i see peeking inside the wedge:


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> hope nothing major has happened in the last 150 unread messages... can't keep up
> 
> Day 40:
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

@Or_Gro you seen these yet? Thought it was uvb for resin...

https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/products/hlg-36-uva


----------



## Or_Gro (May 31, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Is there a simple way to tie down plants and be able to take the lid off on the 5 gal buckets ?


Of course you can rig up some type of trellis structure above plant...pvc is your friend...I’ve made plenty diff types, but don’t like them. 

As for tying from below here’s my current method: tiny holes drilled around rim of bucket, w small zipties, pull tops down with wire and tie. This also has disadvantages...when you remove lid you have to release ties...but unless you have a catastrophe you don’t need to remove lid during entire grow. Just drill recoverable access holes and use a $20 pump for changing water.

I have found that 8-gal ez stor buckets (less expensive, but same size as current culture buckets) are the shortest profile dwc buckets (means something when ht limited). Their lids have a part that opens if your access port(s) isn’t big enuff.


----------



## schmebulock (May 31, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @Or_Gro you seen these yet? Thought it was uvb for resin...
> 
> https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/products/hlg-36-uva


https://www.solacure.com/exuvandca.html

"When a plant is outside, they get a fair amount of UVA and UVB, typically in a ratio that is around 5% UVB and 95% UVA"

"It takes more than just random UVB. We have found certain frequencies of UVB make the plant react more vigorously than others. *We have reason to believe that UVA is also beneficial. While it doesn't stimulate THC production, it penetrates much more deeply than UVB and may stimulated trichome production, which makes THC possible. *This is why we have UVB lights with multiple "soft" peaks at the right frequencies, as well as strong UVA output in exactly the same part of the spectrum that the sun is strongest at. This gives you a sun-like glass tube that you control."


----------



## Or_Gro (May 31, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @Or_Gro you seen these yet? Thought it was uvb for resin...
> 
> https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/products/hlg-36-uva


It’s only uva, which may help with color terpenes, you need uvb for thc enhancement...like i mentioned earlier, scan thru this thread, https://www.rollitup.org/t/uv-suppliment-lighting.987316/page-29 ask questions there...


----------



## Or_Gro (May 31, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> https://www.solacure.com/exuvandca.html
> 
> "When a plant is outside, they get a fair amount of UVA and UVB, typically in a ratio that is around 5% UVB and 95% UVA"
> 
> "It takes more than just random UVB. We have found certain frequencies of UVB make the plant react more vigorously than others. *We have reason to believe that UVA is also beneficial. While it doesn't stimulate THC production, it penetrates much more deeply than UVB and may stimulated trichome production, which makes THC possible. *This is why we have UVB lights with multiple "soft" peaks at the right frequencies, as well as strong UVA output in exactly the same part of the spectrum that the sun is strongest at. This gives you a sun-like glass tube that you control."


Solacure is way too strong (uv damages/kills/causes cancer, do your homework before jumping in), imo, especially for beginners...solacure is big on marketing their prods, so take what they say w a bottle of salt...their real biz is curing wood with uv...

If you’re interested see link above, randomblame is THE expert here, in my book


----------



## schmebulock (May 31, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Solacure is way too strong (uv damages/kills/causes cancer, do your homework before jumping in), imo, especially for beginners...solacure is big on marketing their prods, so take what they say wa bottle of salt...their real biz is curing wood with uv...
> 
> If you’re interested see link above, randomblame is THE expert here, in my book


cool - didn't know about solacure's alterior motives hehe

just posting the bit about uva penetration


----------



## Or_Gro (May 31, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> cool - didn't know about solacure's alterior motives hehe
> 
> just posting the bit about uva penetration


Just sayin caveat emptor....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 31, 2019)

@StickyBudHound

Think I may have found our cure to outdoor bud rot. You just have to build a bit. Check into cold framing. Basically a greenhouse with roots in ground, except you can go all year. Going to get block for the foundation tomorrow.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 31, 2019)

Switching over to full hydro after this run, other than outdoors. Going to run a raft in each room, 4 plants in each. One for flower, one for veg. When I run the long sativas, might even be able to squeeze in a full auto run in the veg side and double up.

Bad storms lately, power has been on and off. Worst case scenario, I can prop the rafts up and run full Kratky until the bubbles come back.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 31, 2019)

I sure wish that @ClydeWalters fellow would answer my question...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 31, 2019)

Roots in water in 3 days. Plenty getting ready to push out the sides. Gotta love that coco lol.


----------



## schmebulock (May 31, 2019)

any big plans for this weekend gents?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 31, 2019)

Work . Thinking what about those self adhesive wall hooks would work on the lid of the bucket to use to tie down .


----------



## Ibn Vapin (May 31, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Work . Thinking what about those self adhesive wall hooks would work on the lid of the bucket to use to tie down .


I drilled holes in the actual lids of my buckets. Put eyebolts with two nuts and two washers through each, then clear siliconed the nut and washer pair that's on the bottom of the lid to prevent leeching into my nutes and water. Worked pretty well for me.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 31, 2019)

I was thinking something like that . Was being lazy doing the adhesive wall hooks .


----------



## schmebulock (May 31, 2019)

i would worry about the foam giving out on those wall hooks ice

especially with a fan blowing on them, and humidity is high, probably wouldn't stay stuck for long


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

Working. Actually got pulled from road work to storm work. Gonna be here a while. Cleared over 550 last week and this week will be more. Most money I’ve ever made. Can’t conplain.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 31, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i would worry about the foam giving out on those wall hooks ice
> 
> especially with a fan blowing on them, and humidity is high, probably wouldn't stay stuck for long


Ahhh good call


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 31, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> White widow xxl?


Yes sir!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 31, 2019)

We got action! Bh taproot has started to pop out


----------



## iceman2494 (May 31, 2019)

Finally got that glass blunt . Can’t wait .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> It’s only uva, which may help with color terpenes, you need uvb for thc enhancement...like i mentioned earlier, scan thru this thread, https://www.rollitup.org/t/uv-suppliment-lighting.987316/page-29 ask questions there...


I’d be good boosting terpenes. I’m gonna give that thread a read this evening when I can spend a few hours on it. I appreciate the link. When I’m ready I’ll ask you to post that link to those UVB bulbs again lol.


----------



## ClydeWalters (May 31, 2019)

Omfg fuck trimming


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

Alright @iceman2494 @Moabfighter Maine Clone Company gets my thumbs up! That whole process was easy and smooth I really like their selection of beans as well. Both autos and photos they’ve got some good shit!! I filled my ethos page up today so I’ll be moving into I think DNA genetics or Crockett Family one of the two.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

Did you make sure your beans were legit?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Did you make sure your beans were legit?


Yep!! 2 legit to quit!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 31, 2019)

Bh finally coming around .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Bh finally coming around .


Nice man!!!


----------



## iceman2494 (May 31, 2019)

You guys gotta stick with it .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> You guys gotta stick with it .


For sure man. Mines growing more roots. Just not much more plant. Base is shooting more large roots out though. Like main tap root looking stringers.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

You guys were giving me shit yesterday for not following the manufacture directions on my meter o guess.

My canna nutes made for hydro also have directions. So why are we even asking nute questions? I mean they’re pretty damn straight forward. Seedling. Nothing. Week one. X. Week two. X.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 31, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> For sure man. Mines growing more roots. Just not much more plant. Base is shooting more large roots out though. Like main tap root looking stringers.


I cut off all mine basically. Free new ones . Just goin with the flow . That skunk ... that bitch has roots . Added another air stone for shits and giggles . Can’t hurt I suppose .


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

How does one pull this off without getting busted?

https://knoxville.craigslist.org/grd/d/knoxville-commercial-grow-equipment/6869799474.html


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I cut off all mine basically. Free new ones . Just goin with the flow . That skunk ... that bitch has roots . Added another air stone for shits and giggles . Can’t hurt I suppose .


You cut your roots off?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

Following directions on my nutes when I get home. Something isn’t working not giving them anything lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 31, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You cut your roots off?


I had root rot on the bh . Cut off the infected part . Waited for the new roots to come out . Now I’m back on track .. or from the beginning whichever.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I had root rot on the bh . Cut off the infected part . Waited for the new roots to come out . Now I’m back on track .. or from the beginning whichever.


Well maybe we need to talk about mine if I ever get off work and home to take a pic.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You guys were giving me shit yesterday for not following the manufacture directions on my meter o guess.
> 
> My canna nutes made for hydro also have directions. So why are we even asking nute questions? I mean they’re pretty damn straight forward. Seedling. Nothing. Week one. X. Week two. X.


Because I’m having nutrient issues?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Because I’m having nutrient issues?


Why?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 31, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Alright @iceman2494 @Moabfighter Maine Clone Company gets my thumbs up! That whole process was easy and smooth I really like their selection of beans as well. Both autos and photos they’ve got some good shit!! I filled my ethos page up today so I’ll be moving into I think DNA genetics or Crockett Family one of the two.
> 
> View attachment 4342961


When you get to DNA Genetics, make sure you pick up their Holy grail kush. Its some great smoke and I am growing it out right now and its been a breeze and looks like its gonna yield a crapload.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> When you get to DNA Genetics, make sure you pick up their Holy grail kush. Its some great smoke and I am growing it out right now and its been a breeze and looks like its gonna yield a crapload.


Their titles sound nice. For real.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> When you get to DNA Genetics, make sure you pick up their Holy grail kush. Its some great smoke and I am growing it out right now and its been a breeze and looks like its gonna yield a crapload.


I just literally post a thread on GC asking about DNA genetics if any one had grown them out. So you like them?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I just literally post a thread on GC asking about DNA genetics if any one had grown them out. So you like them?


From what I could gather from Maine people when texting, their brands are all “ethos” quality of not better some. For whatever that’s worth.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 31, 2019)

Think it’s cool as hell to order from an actual person . You can talk 1 on 1 if your confused or payment options , freebies in an instant. No endless emails.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Why?


Well if I knew that I wouldn’t be still having the issues lol. I think my nute ratios were fucked off. I’ve had a pretty wicked mag deficiency. So could be a number of things. Could Be lack of cal mag, could be P or K ratios being too high in my reservoir and locking out my mag. I’ll tell you what it’s not....

It’s not

RH
PH
PPM
Air temps 
Reservoir temps
Light leaks
Lack of O2

So at this point I have no fucking clue. I was using GH nutes using their seedling feed chart which is supposed to have enough cal mag in the grow and micro.... but the grow,micro, and bloom were all equal parts which I feel like my PK were too high and locking my mag out. But I’m not sure. I’ve switched to Megacrop because I’ve been having really good success with its nute ratios hoping it will solve the issue. When I switched to it I put 250ppm of MC and 50 ppm of cal mag in my reservoir so we will see it’s looking better but I’m not very hopeful for it. I just got a BH above ground in a coco solo cup so I’ll be growing out another one in coco DTW while I try and figure out the DWC issue.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think it’s cool as hell to order from an actual person . You can talk 1 on 1 if your confused or payment options , freebies in an instant. No endless emails.


Agreed that was one of the parts I liked about it as well.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> From what I could gather from Maine people when texting, their brands are all “ethos” quality of not better some. For whatever that’s worth.


I recognize DNA and crocket family farms. But never really have seen many people growing them or that I can recall. So we will see.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 31, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Agreed that was one of the parts I liked about it as well.


Was same chick both times . I was trying to work an angle to see if they’d support a mini comparative grow .


----------



## iceman2494 (May 31, 2019)

Need to stop doing this . In this case it was before jack offered.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 31, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Well if I knew that I wouldn’t be still having the issues lol. I think my nute ratios were fucked off. I’ve had a pretty wicked mag deficiency. So could be a number of things. Could Be lack of cal mag, could be P or K ratios being too high in my reservoir and locking out my mag. I’ll tell you what it’s not....
> 
> It’s not
> 
> ...


With the trio, you should be running equal parts until you go past 400-500 ppm, then cut bloom back 25% until the switch. Don't add silica til the 2nd week. Add calmag when needed. Some plants are heavier feeders on Ca.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 31, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> With the trio, you should be running equal parts until you go past 400-500 ppm, then cut bloom back 25% until the switch. Don't add silica til the 2nd week. Add calmag when needed. Some plants are heavier feeders on Ca.


I’m barely running mine at above 150 on that one ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 31, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m barely running mine at above 150 on that one ?


You're running equal parts, right?


----------



## iceman2494 (May 31, 2019)

Of course . Stayed at 3 ml each .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> With the trio, you should be running equal parts until you go past 400-500 ppm, then cut bloom back 25% until the switch. Don't add silica til the 2nd week. Add calmag when needed. Some plants are heavier feeders on Ca.


Lol my plant hasn’t started taking my PPM down.... so I haven’t needed to bump it. It’s on like week 3 I think. Possibly week 4....

I’ll know it’s hungry when my PPM and water levels are dropping right?

I mean how do I know when to start bumping my ppm?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Well if I knew that I wouldn’t be still having the issues lol. I think my nute ratios were fucked off. I’ve had a pretty wicked mag deficiency. So could be a number of things. Could Be lack of cal mag, could be P or K ratios being too high in my reservoir and locking out my mag. I’ll tell you what it’s not....
> 
> It’s not
> 
> ...


Have you seen that Iceman really isn’t giving jack shit and having great results? Sometimes less is more.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Lol my plant hasn’t started taking my PPM down.... so I haven’t needed to bump it. It’s on like week 3 I think. Possibly week 4....
> 
> I’ll know it’s hungry when my PPM and water levels are dropping right?
> 
> I mean how do I know when to start bumping my ppm?


These are 110% my exact same sentiments. Dude posted exactly what I needed to say.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 31, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Have you seen that Iceman really isn’t giving jack shit and having great results? Sometimes less is more.


Ayy I wouldn’t say jack shit . I get up 15 mins earlier than I would before work and I test my ppm and my ph and reset . I just chill and see if the plant looks good or bad . I have a log of what I do and the ph swings and ppm. Just here to drink beer and party with you guysss! Yeeehaw


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 31, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Of course . Stayed at 3 ml each .


Yea, you're good then.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 31, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Lol my plant hasn’t started taking my PPM down.... so I haven’t needed to bump it. It’s on like week 3 I think. Possibly week 4....
> 
> I’ll know it’s hungry when my PPM and water levels are dropping right?
> 
> I mean how do I know when to start bumping my ppm?


Are you checking ppm, add RO to top off, check ppm?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Have you seen that Iceman really isn’t giving jack shit and having great results? Sometimes less is more.


300ppm is a general starting place for feeding plants older than 2 weeks. Had a pretty in-depth conversation with Tboneshuffle shuffle and he starts his seedlings in 300ppm. It’s not much. My early veg ppm numbers on my GH schedule says 1050-1350 ppm was which even at 1/4 strength is like 275-337 ppm. And I haven’t been in the seedling stage for close to a week-week and a half. So idk.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 31, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I recognize DNA and crocket family farms. But never really have seen many people growing them or that I can recall. So we will see.


Im growing out a holy grail kush and its been my best plant out of my first 8 in my new setup, not like amazingly so but it did take to mainlining better and its looking super healthy in flower.

Heres some pics




These are from the morning of day 19F


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Are you checking ppm, add RO to top off, check ppm?


PPM has been 300 and hasn’t dropped or risen and I haven’t needed to top off because I’m not having the water level drop....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 31, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> PPM has been 300 and hasn’t dropped or risen and I haven’t needed to top off because I’m not having the water level drop....


You haven't had to add water in 3 weeks?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Ayy I wouldn’t say jack shit . I get up 15 mins earlier than I would before work and I test my ppm and my ph and reset . I just chill and see if the plant looks good or bad . I have a log of what I do and the ph swings and ppm. Just here to drink beer and party with you guysss! Yeeehaw


Been checking ppm and ph daily.... no change in ppm and my is always between 5.8-6.2


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You haven't had to add water in 3 weeks?


I’ve put a brand new reservoir in twice...


----------



## iceman2494 (May 31, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Im growing out a holy grail kush and its been my best plant out of my first 8 in my new setup, not like amazingly so but it did take to mainlining better and its looking super healthy in flower.
> 
> Heres some pics
> View attachment 4343097
> ...


I’m glad you got a bh going . Yours is going to be really nice!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 31, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m glad you got a bh going . Yours is going to be really nice!


Yeah man, Im really excited about it. Shes actually been a great plant so far, I am trying to clone her top as well. I mainlined her today.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 31, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’ve put a brand new reservoir in twice...


How long has your current solution been in the res?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> How long has your current solution been in the res?


Since yesterday.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 31, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Yeah man, Im really excited about it. Shes actually been a great plant so far, I am trying to clone her top as well. I mainlined her today.


I saw! I gotta do it to the skunk before it grows like a head of lettuce.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (May 31, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I saw! I gotta do it to the skunk before it grows like a head of lettuce.


Its an ugly procedure, but its soooo worth it. Ive only had 1 plant react badly to it and its a super vigorous bitch that wont be tamed. Actually, I put her outside and shes super impressive now. She was just way too much of a beast for indoors.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 31, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Since yesterday.


Oh hell, that's hardly time to notice a change yet. In another 48hrs, if you check ppm, top off with RO, check ppm again and it hasn't gone down... then you can be worried. 

It's not good to keep swapping your res if you can help it.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 31, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Oh hell, that's hardly time to notice a change yet. In another 48hrs, if you check ppm, top off with RO, check ppm again and it hasn't gone down... then you can be worried.
> 
> It's not good to keep swapping your res if you can help it.


That’s the diff between my two .. added rhino skin to one and not the other . Shit got funky up top on the rhino . Did res change . Shit sunk like a fibered filled turd.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 31, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Its an ugly procedure, but its soooo worth it. Ive only had 1 plant react badly to it and its a super vigorous bitch that wont be tamed. Actually, I put her outside and shes super impressive now. She was just way too much of a beast for indoors.


I’m gonna do it . I’ll Pick up some tools tomorrow to give it a try .


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Oh hell, that's hardly time to notice a change yet. In another 48hrs, if you check ppm, top off with RO, check ppm again and it hasn't gone down... then you can be worried.
> 
> It's not good to keep swapping your res if you can help it.


Well I may have found the culprit.... think my PH pens been fucked up. I just took PH with the drops and the pen was off big time.... I’ve been recalibrating weekly. Idk something is fucked up with it. Looks like I’m going to the drops from now on.

I’ll top off with RO water and check the PPM in 48 hours as well.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 31, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Finally got that glass blunt . Can’t wait .


Mine was supposed to be delivered today but for some reason the post office didnt leave it in my box instead they took it back to the post office saying at the customers request... kind of confused they didnt even leave me a slip had to figure it out by tracking it.. some bullshit


----------



## iceman2494 (May 31, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Mine was supposed to be delivered today but for some reason the post office didnt leave it in my box instead they took it back to the post office saying at the customers request... kind of confused they didnt even leave me a slip had to figure it out by tracking it.. some bullshit


Stuffed mine in the tiny mailbox today . Came a day early : go kick a door down Steve! Just playing . You were served by the slack ass mail man of the day award .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 31, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Well I may have found the culprit.... think my PH pens been fucked up. I just took PH with the drops and the pen was off big time.... I’ve been recalibrating weekly. Idk something is fucked up with it. Looks like I’m going to the drops from now on.
> 
> I’ll top off with RO water and check the PPM in 48 hours as well.


Check ppm, top off, then check ppm again. Otherwise, you'll get a false reading.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 31, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Stuffed mine in the tiny mailbox today . Came a day early : go kick a door down Steve! Just playing . You were served by the slack ass mail man of the day award .


Ahahah man wouldnt ya know it? All good ill pick it up tomorrow after work.. gives me something to look foward too that and ill be putting the bh in the pot tomorrow as well and the veg tent should be here too got tons to do yet again lol


----------



## iceman2494 (May 31, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Ahahah man wouldnt ya know it? All good ill pick it up tomorrow after work.. gives me something to look foward too that and ill be putting the bh in the pot tomorrow as well and the veg tent should be here too got tons to do yet again lol


Good way for a pick me up during the day . I do the informative mail thingy . Always nice to see a couple hrs into work that I’m getting a package.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Check ppm, top off, then check ppm again. Otherwise, you'll get a false reading.


Well.... fuck.... hold on lemme get a ppm reading.... I guess a glass of water would be enough for a top off since I haven’t lost much for water level?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 31, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Well.... fuck.... hold on lemme get a ppm reading.... I guess a glass of water would be enough for a top off since I haven’t lost much for water level?


I meant when you do it in 48hrs. 

Just didn't want you to forget to check it before top off.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

@3rd


3rd Monkey said:


> I meant when you do it in 48hrs.
> 
> Just didn't want you to forget to check it before top off.


well I topped it off just now and it went from 310-300.....

So am I getting false readings because of the difference of liquid volume?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 31, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd
> 
> well I topped it off just now and it went from 310-300.....
> 
> So am I getting false readings because of the difference of liquid volume?


Probably. As it drinks water, ppm will go up. As it uses nutes, ppm goes down.

You need a line to put the water level at the same place everyday. When you top off, then check ppm, you'll see it drop daily.


----------



## JonathanT (May 31, 2019)

After seeing everything you guys go thru with hydro, i threw out my bubble cloner. I'll stick with my self buffering dirt.


----------



## iceman2494 (May 31, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> After seeing everything you guys go thru with hydro, i threw out my bubble cloner. I'll stick with my self buffering dirt.


Lmao!


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Probably. As it drinks water, ppm will go up. As it uses nutes, ppm goes down.
> 
> You need a line to put the water level at the same place everyday. When you top off, then check ppm, you'll see it drop daily.


I just made a stick with a level line. That way I can watch the drop.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> After seeing everything you guys go thru with hydro, i threw out my bubble cloner. I'll stick with my self buffering dirt.


Dude my bubble cloner NEVER had these issues. Lmao. But I completely understand.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

It was full as I could get it when I started. Serious. But to also be serious, I’m putting it down. I’m done. So fucking high I’m shaking with weird heady smiling happy rage ;D


----------



## iceman2494 (May 31, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Probably. As it drinks water, ppm will go





Moabfighter said:


> It was full as I could get it when I started. Serious. But to also be serious, I’m putting it down. I’m done. So fucking high I’m shaking with weird heady smiling happy rage ;D


lol . Fiya up !


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

Something ain’t right......

 

I see potential. But that top of the root mass can’t be good. Plenty of hydroguard in there......hmmm. 

Any ideas? Didn’t do my homework. Just worked 7am to just got home. However many hours that is. Sorry.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 31, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Good way for a pick me up during the day . I do the informative mail thingy . Always nice to see a couple hrs into work that I’m getting a package.


Im the same way I use it also usually check mine about 9am lol!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> After seeing everything you guys go thru with hydro, i threw out my bubble cloner. I'll stick with my self buffering dirt.


This guy is pretty smart........
 
Aside from that stupid front Sativa that bitches and drops at lights out..... soil is banging this run lol. 

I could not open my tent for a week and it’d still be banging.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 31, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> After seeing everything you guys go thru with hydro, i threw out my bubble cloner. I'll stick with my self buffering dirt.


It's not as bad as it seems. Just a learning curve. I like soil growing, but it can't compete with hydro in my opinion.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's not as bad as it seems. Just a learning curve. I like soil growing, but it can't compete with hydro in my opinion.


That’s why I’m trying this growing plants in water shit. Looking for a monster in the closet.... tent.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 31, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> That’s why I’m trying this growing plants in water shit. Looking for a monster in the closet.... tent.



Looks like you might have rot about to be starting. My compost tea puts a brown slime on the roots but it's a good thing. I don't know if hydroguard does the same. 

Does it smell unpleasant?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 31, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's not as bad as it seems. Just a learning curve. I like soil growing, but it can't compete with hydro in my opinion.


Organic soil is way easier than hydro but it takes longer for plants to bulk up.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 31, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Organic soil is way easier than hydro but it takes longer for plants to bulk up.


I wouldn't say easier. It's much easier to control everything very precisely in hydro. Maintenance... well that's where it makes or breaks growers.

I grow outdoor in soil, so I obviously still like it lol, but hydro is just THE way to grow in my preference.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 31, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I wouldn't say easier. It's much easier to control everything very precisely in hydro. Maintenance... well that's where it makes or breaks growers.
> 
> I grow outdoor in soil, so I obviously still like it lol, but hydro is just THE way to grow in my preference.


Give em plain water when they're dry. 
No pumps, meters, etc.

How is that not easier?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 31, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Give em plain water when they're dry.
> No pumps, meters, etc.
> 
> How is that not easier?


It's a front loaded process, building the soil, cooking if need be. It's much slower in comparison. It requires more space. Easy is defined by your parameters. 

Easy for me is complete control. Much like driving a manual vs auto. Hydro may require more attention, but it's full control. 

Soil may be easy for you. Just as many people have trouble with soil as hydro. It's just trade off, no right or wrong.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

Somethings severely wrong with my environment or my RH meter is wrong. Reading 70% Rh? Wtf lmao. Temp is 70 Rh is 70.

Won’t thrive like this for much longer.

I have two fans going in tent. Try turning them off? Warm room up? Maybe I have a water leak.... this humidity isn’t normal. Had both bottom vents open but just closed one. Seems humidity rose to 70 when I did that..... I don’t know man.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

My exhaust duct work to my “roof” is shaking.... not sure if it isn’t actually getting vented properly maybe? I put a hole in my ceiling and dig out insulation and stuck duct in hole and taped hole shut...... wondering if blowback or whatever the moist air isn’t actually going anywhere....?

Maybe?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 31, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> My exhaust duct work to my “roof” is shaking.... not sure if it isn’t actually getting vented properly maybe? I put a hole in my ceiling and dig out insulation and stuck duct in hole and taped hole shut...... wondering if blowback or whatever the moist air isn’t actually going anywhere....?
> 
> Maybe?


Yea... sounds like it. Good way to grow mold.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 31, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Somethings severely wrong with my environment or my RH meter is wrong. Reading 70% Rh? Wtf lmao. Temp is 70 Rh is 70.
> 
> Won’t thrive like this for much longer.
> 
> I have two fans going in tent. Try turning them off? Warm room up? Maybe I have a water leak.... this humidity isn’t normal. Had both bottom vents open but just closed one. Seems humidity rose to 70 when I did that..... I don’t know man.


Could just be me, but my plants seem to like it warmer in the room, 80s, with these QBs.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's a front loaded process, building the soil, cooking if need be. It's much slower in comparison. It requires more space. Easy is defined by your parameters.
> 
> Easy for me is complete control. Much like driving a manual vs auto. Hydro may require more attention, but it's full control.
> 
> Soil may be easy for you. Just as many people have trouble with soil as hydro. It's just trade off, no right or wrong.


I started in soil. It’s okay.... my yields and growth was night and day when I switched to passive hydro styles(hempys/cocoDTW)
And I’m entirely in control... shit can’t get easier. Plus I really had to learn how to grow. The ins and outs of all of it. After years in soil I definitely prefer hydro.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

Just started a fresh res and did this. Per the bottle, I should be giving 20ml per gallon of pure blend pro at week three. Didn’t do that extreme. Did about 12ml per gallon. 2tbsp max of that actual food nute. 

Everything else I added is per instructions. 


8ml hydro guard 
2 tsp cal mag
2 tablespoons pure blend pro
2ml rapid start-root enhancement 
pH 6.25- without adjusting
PPM 550


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> My exhaust duct work to my “roof” is shaking.... not sure if it isn’t actually getting vented properly maybe? I put a hole in my ceiling and dig out insulation and stuck duct in hole and taped hole shut...... wondering if blowback or whatever the moist air isn’t actually going anywhere....?
> 
> Maybe?


So your venting into an empty cavity
In your roof? Not all the way out of your home? That’ll turn into some wicked issues if it’s super moist.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Could just be me, but my plants seem to like it warmer in the room, 80s, with these QBs.


I’m used to running in 90 degree HPS tent. This cool temps are new to me and I’m not sure about it. Don’t mind it. But as I don’t understand many other things, don’t understand my extreme high humidity. Never in my grow have I ever seen my meter say under 50%.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Could just be me, but my plants seem to like it warmer in the room, 80s, with these QBs.


 Nah they definitely like it more at higher temps.... your leaf surface temps won’t BeN near 80. When my temps are 75 my leaf temps are around 70... when I’m at 78-82 my leaf temps are 75-76 and loving it.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> So your venting into an empty cavity
> In your roof? Not all the way out of your home? That’ll turn into some wicked issues if it’s super moist.


Yeah that’s what Clyde did and everyone on grasscity including you man said that was better than venting straight into my home which. I was doing previously. I can’t just open a window and stick my grow tent exhaust out it. Live in a trailer. Doing exactly what Clyde did and no one bitched at him.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m used to running in 90 degree HPS tent. This cool temps are new to me and I’m not sure about it. Don’t mind it. But as I don’t understand many other things, don’t understand my extreme high humidity. Never in my grow have I ever seen my meter say under 50%.


Is you’re meter broke? I’ve had some cheap ones crap out on me mid grow. Luckily I bought like 5 cheap ones and had a back up to compare it with.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah that’s what Clyde did and everyone on grasscity including you man said that was better than venting straight into my home which. I was doing previously. I can’t just open a window and stick my grow tent exhaust out it. Live in a trailer. Doing exactly what Clyde did and no one bitched at him.


You were also venting much higher temps. You could get away with venting into your room now.... you were also venting out much less RH then as well.... 70% and 50-60% is much different situations.

I’m not bitching btw. You asked the questions not me.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (May 31, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah that’s what Clyde did and everyone on grasscity including you man said that was better than venting straight into my home which. I was doing previously. I can’t just open a window and stick my grow tent exhaust out it. Live in a trailer. Doing exactly what Clyde did and no one bitched at him.


Didn't see that. Last I saw, you were venting under it.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Is you’re meter broke? I’ve had some cheap ones crap out on me mid grow. Luckily I bought like 5 cheap ones and had a back up to compare it with.


It might be. It might not be. I’d have to assume it isn’t because it appears working. But the fucking apparent humidity..... holy hell. How?!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You were also venting much higher temps. You could get away with venting into your room now.... you were also venting out much less RH then as well.... 70% and 50-60% is much different situations.
> 
> I’m not bitching btw. You asked the questions not me.


Venting inside the heat wasn’t the problem the exhaust was long and into kitchen away from grow. The problem was the inside windows etc were rolling water... crazy humid. So I couldn’t keep having that. You could see drops from the exterior of my place..... no good. 

If I vent Inside, that 70% Rh will still be just recirculating the air, right??


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> It might be. It might not be. I’d have to assume it isn’t because it appears working. But the fucking apparent humidity..... holy hell. How?!


No clue. Could Be the humidity outside your tent that your sucking in with your exhaust. Could be the wet soil pots. Could be the multiple Plants you have in your tent perspiring. Plenty of things could cause it.


----------



## JonathanT (May 31, 2019)

In a trailer here as well. I don't have an inline fan yet. I put my tent upside down. Ventilation all around the top now.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Didn't see that. Last I saw, you were venting under it.


I was until everyone told me to vent up not down based on the way a tent works. Air comes in bottom vents, goes up, hits plants, goes to carbon filter up top, then continues going up. 
That’s what the internet taught me.


----------



## JonathanT (May 31, 2019)

Any sagging spots in your vent hose moab?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No clue. Could Be the humidity outside your tent that your sucking in with your exhaust. Could be the wet soil pots. Could be the multiple Plants you have in your tent perspiring. Plenty of things could cause it.


Need to figure out the root cuz we both know 70% RH won’t work for long......


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Venting inside the heat wasn’t the problem the exhaust was long and into kitchen away from grow. The problem was the inside windows etc were rolling water... crazy humid. So I couldn’t keep having that. You could see drops from the exterior of my place..... no good.
> 
> If I vent Inside, that 70% Rh will still be just recirculating the air, right??


Your crazy hot heat exhaust was what was creating to condensation..... 

You’d have more room for the humidity to dissipate in An open room than in a tight enclosed space like between walls.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Need to figure out the root cuz we both know 70% RH won’t work for long......


 Agreed.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Your crazy hot heat exhaust was what was creating to condensation.....
> 
> You’d have more room for the humidity to dissipate in An open room than in a tight enclosed space like between walls.


Thank you for that information. Tomorrow I will try taking the exhaust out of the hole in the ceiling and see what happens since temps are lower. Thanks again. Was very stuck as to what do try aside from buying an expensive dehumidifier which I’d really rather not do. 

Still doesn’t explain my vivosun brand new dehumidifier barely taking in any water though.... leave it on all day and only get a quarter cup......


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Any sagging spots in your vent hose moab?


Yes. The tent hole up top simply isn’t flush with the ceiling and that duct has to reach the hole in some way.... so there’s a very plain hook yes.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2019)

Took battery out and put back in. Allegedly. My humidity just rose 7 percent in the blink of an eye and hasn’t gone down. 

Operator error or complete equipment failure? Lol. 

Didn’t think it was hardly too wet at all.......


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Thank you for that information. Tomorrow I will try taking the exhaust out of the hole in the ceiling and see what happens since temps are lower. Thanks again. Was very stuck as to what do try aside from buying an expensive dehumidifier which I’d really rather not do.
> 
> Still doesn’t explain my vivosun brand new dehumidifier barely taking in any water though.... leave it on all day and only get a quarter cup......


Yeah I’m more than likely about to have to buy a dehumidifier. My night time humidity has been mid 65-70% when lights shut off I have two fans running in there. I’m going to shut my intake fan off and see if it helps
Along with ramping my lights up. I’ve been running them all the way down for veg going the heat from turning them up brings my RH down. It will during daytime hours but night time I’m probably and will have to bite the bullet on a dehumidifier.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 31, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's a front loaded process, building the soil, cooking if need be. It's much slower in comparison. It requires more space. Easy is defined by your parameters.
> 
> Easy for me is complete control. Much like driving a manual vs auto. Hydro may require more attention, but it's full control.
> 
> Soil may be easy for you. Just as many people have trouble with soil as hydro. It's just trade off, no right or wrong.


Parameters? 
Easy = less effort.

How do you know just as many people have trouble with soil as hydro? What is your sample size?


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Took battery out and put back in. Allegedly. My humidity just rose 7 percent in the blink of an eye and hasn’t gone down.
> 
> Operator error or complete equipment failure? Lol.
> 
> ...


I think your hygrometer is bad. There’s no fucking way sitting in top of that light it’s 77%


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Parameters?
> Easy = less effort.
> 
> How do you know just as many people have trouble with soil as hydro? What is your sample size?


Depends on the situation.... nutrient issues in soil are a lot harder to correct than in hydro. They take longer to respond to corrections. And depending on the hydro method you use.... my coco DTW is as simple as it gets. I feed daily to run off.. I use megacrop a one part nutrient. 4 grams to the gallon from week 2 all the way through veg.... 5grams am 1-3 in flower and 6 grams all the way out until flush. Literally mix my nutes together PH and feed. If I have an issue I can correct it by feeding until my run off is what I put in problem solved. I can change my medium PH and EC the same way.... same with the hempys.... Much easier than flushing soil and trying to figure out nute problems in soil. Just been my experience. Plus I don’t have to make my medium up a month ahead of time. Just depends on the growers personality really. I like having complete control makes troubleshooting a lot easier. Soils just not that way. Not to mention finding the sweet spot between over and under watering.


----------



## Smokexbreak (May 31, 2019)

Got my second Banana Hammock above ground yesterday this pic was taken today.

Day 2


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 31, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Depends on the situation.... nutrient issues in soil are a lot harder to correct than in hydro. They take longer to respond to corrections. And depending on the hydro method you use.... my coco DTW is as simple as it gets. I feed daily to run off.. I use megacrop a one part nutrient. 4 grams to the gallon from week 2 all the way through veg.... 5grams am 1-3 in flower and 6 grams all the way out until flush. Literally mix my nutes together PH and feed. If I have an issue I can correct it by feeding until my run off is what I put in problem solved. I can change my medium PH and EC the same way.... same with the hempys.... Much easier than flushing soil and trying to figure out nute problems in soil. Just been my experience. Plus I don’t have to make my medium up a month ahead of time. Just depends on the growers personality really. I like having complete control makes troubleshooting a lot easier. Soils just not that way. Not to mention finding the sweet spot between over and under watering.


You don't know much about growing in soil. 

Seriously.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

Nute issues in soil harder to correct than hydro? You’ve lost your mind man.

Your hydro should be booming if that were the case...... if your hydro issues are so much easier to fix than dirt grows.... Fix them.

Make your soil medium up a month ahead of time? .....what?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

Not really anything to troubleshoot......




Except the DWC.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Parameters?
> Easy = less effort.
> 
> How do you know just as many people have trouble with soil as hydro? What is your sample size?


Yea, parameters. Time and space constraints are easier filled with hydro. You can grow bigger, quicker in hydro. Therefore, it's easier for me to complete my grow faster with the same results in less time... easier, FOR ME. 

Look at the forum. Plenty of people in soil having a plethora of issues. Whether it's overwatering/underwatering, lockout from their mix, etc.

I don't know what you mean by sample size.

I consider the control aspect of it to be easier to achieve the overall objective... lots of weed fast. 

You can grow more plants in a smaller space in hydro with less water and less nutes. 

So, soil is easy for you because you just water them with low maintenance. Hydro is easier for me because I have more control. 

Make sense? I wouldn't be telling you that hydro is easier for me or converting my entire setup to hydro if I thought I could smoke my hydro plants with soil plants. Ease is in the eye of the beholder lol.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, parameters. Time and space constraints are easier filled with hydro. You can grow bigger, quicker in hydro. Therefore, it's easier for me to complete my grow faster with the same results in less time... easier, FOR ME.
> 
> Look at the forum. Plenty of people in soil having a plethora of issues. Whether it's overwatering/underwatering, lockout from their mix, etc.
> 
> ...


100% agree with this. Might be "more work" to feed daily but the control you have is invaluable.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Nute issues in soil harder to correct than hydro? You’ve lost your mind man.
> 
> Your hydro should be booming if that were the case...... if your hydro issues are so much easier to fix than dirt grows.... Fix them.
> 
> Make your soil medium up a month ahead of time? .....what?





Moabfighter said:


> Nute issues in soil harder to correct than hydro? You’ve lost your mind man.
> 
> Your hydro should be booming if that were the case...... if your hydro issues are so much easier to fix than dirt grows.... Fix them.
> 
> Make your soil medium up a month ahead of time? .....what?



My hempys are booming......And.... since last night after fixing my PH the color in my DWC has completely reversed and the plants back on track. It’s been less than 12 hours. Lmao but it woulda taken my soil grows 2-3 days to do the same thing. And depending on the issue a lot more flushing.

If you mix a soil yourself as opposed to buying soils like I do you have to let the organic dry amendments “cook” in your soil
So they’re broken down and are available for the microbes to be able to consume them. I’m speaking on full organic soils not bottle fed soils. When I use soil it’s water and teas only that I feed I don’t Use bottled nutes.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> You don't know much about growing in soil.
> 
> Seriously.


My veggie gardens and soils grows say differently. But I digress.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Not really anything to troubleshoot......
> 
> View attachment 4343236
> 
> ...


Those plants weren’t perfect either you had plenty of issues in that tent I remember seeing them. Whether you addressed them or not is a completely different story. 

You can get away with nutes issues longer in soil I’ll give you that.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, parameters. Time and space constraints are easier filled with hydro. You can grow bigger, quicker in hydro. Therefore, it's easier for me to complete my grow faster with the same results in less time... easier, FOR ME.
> 
> Look at the forum. Plenty of people in soil having a plethora of issues. Whether it's overwatering/underwatering, lockout from their mix, etc.
> 
> ...


Couldn’t agreed with this more.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 1, 2019)

I’ve done soil and hydro and to be honest I like the dwc better.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ve done soil and hydro and to be honest I like the dwc better.


Your yields will thank you later. lol


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ve done soil and hydro and to be honest I like the dwc better.


Wish mine was doing better. 

Just woke up and am about to go see if my res change last night helped.....


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 1, 2019)

Good morning guys!



Bud is just about as big as my whole damn puppy ha ha Ha I have so bled straight now I’m having an incredible morning

Hope you guys are having a great one too!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

Hey. Ppm was like 550 when I made that res. It’s only 430-440 this morning....... I dunno. Plants not dead and gave quite abit of food.....


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 1, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Good morning guys!
> 
> View attachment 4343319
> 
> ...


Morning bud!! How’s your day going?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hey. Ppm was like 550 when I made that res. It’s only 430-440 this morning....... I dunno. Plants not dead and gave quite abit of food.....


That’s a good sign..,, I think anyways lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hey. Ppm was like 550 when I made that res. It’s only 430-440 this morning....... I dunno. Plants not dead and gave quite abit of food.....


Keep it goin bro .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s a good sign..,, I think anyways lol


Yeah I’d like to think so but lord who knows.... do you know what I can do about my brown roots? Res is cool, plenty of hydroguard in there...... the brown is at the base and if I chop shit I’m gonna wind up chopping everything I got...... roots have absolutely ZERO bad smell. So I don’t know. 

First time I ever seen PPM go down though so he’ll.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

Quantum boards sitting at post office. Still haven’t ordered driver. Ugh.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah I’d like to think so but lord who knows.... do you know what I can do about my brown roots? Res is cool, plenty of hydroguard in there...... the brown is at the base and if I chop shit I’m gonna wind up chopping everything I got...... roots have absolutely ZERO bad smell. So I don’t know.
> 
> First time I ever seen PPM go down though so he’ll.


I’d first make sure all light leaked are for sure taken care of and that your water levels just under your net pot. I had like an inch between net pot and water line and I wasn’t getting some browning. Once I got my water level closer it seemed to have made it much better. Also I had some light leakage from my net pot and I covered the net pot/hydroton with cardboard and it seems to have helped. It was one of the two
Causing it. However.... it could be the hydroguard.... I doubt it by the looks of those things but it might be. Try and make sure the light leaks are are gone and the water levels high enough first. 

I’ll snap some pics when I get home tonight but my leaves went from yellow to a light green over night since the PH fix. Pretty wild.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Quantum boards sitting at post office. Still haven’t ordered driver. Ugh.


I’ve been using the seller data alchemy on amazon for my drivers and they’re fast AF on delivery.


----------



## Kushash (Jun 1, 2019)

Hi Guys!
Thought this might help.
Happy Growing!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 1, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Hi Guys!
> Thought this might help.
> Happy Growing!
> 
> View attachment 4343324


That’ll definitely be a big help thanks a a lot!


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 1, 2019)

3M you dont have to justify your position, it was very clear.

i don't understand why people have a "this method > yours and you should feel bad" mentality and then argue about it.


Kushash said:


> Hi Guys!
> Thought this might help.
> Happy Growing!
> 
> View attachment 4343324


rehosted this to https://imgur.com/4U0t0pG

in case the uplink fails at any point


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 1, 2019)

@Moabfighter . Says I’ll get my package today . Thanks a mil


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

Daddy got some new toys.....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> 3M you dont have to justify your position, it was very clear.
> 
> i don't understand why people have a "this method > yours and you should feel bad" mentality and then argue about it.
> 
> ...


It's all good. I completely understand the perspective on Chunky's end, I run organic soil outdoors and used to do indoors.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Daddy got some new toys.....
> View attachment 4343332


My glass blunts should be here today.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

I love a nice heated discussion so long as the end thought isn’t ever “fuck you you’re stupid”

Lots of good different views to open ears to out there. Just gotta sift through misinformation sometimes.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I love a nice heated discussion so long as the end thought isn’t ever “fuck you you’re stupid”
> 
> Lots of good different views to open ears to out there. Just gotta sift through misinformation sometimes.


No heat here. It's just different styles. I definitely don't follow the "standard" growing that I see here on the forums. I just... grow shit.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> No heat here. It's just different styles. I definitely don't follow the "standard" growing that I see here on the forums. I just... grow shit.


Get some shrooms on that shit and baby you got a stew goin


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Daddy got some new toys.....
> View attachment 4343332


And maybe a black eye when she finds out price


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Get some shrooms on that shit and baby you got a stew goin


I want some shrooms


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Get some shrooms on that shit and baby you got a stew goin


Never tried shrooms. Tried acid once. Was a double tab... didn't go so well for me. Decided hallucinogenics weren't my cup of tea lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Never tried shrooms. Tried acid once. Was a double tab... didn't go so well for me. Decided hallucinogenics weren't my cup of tea lol.


Use to go out in the cow fields and just pick them. Cant best fresh .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

Outdoor girls are picking up now that the weather is getting nice.

Orange Cookies



These are the 2 candidates for breeding my F3s on my new strain. Really hoping they give me what I want. 6th or 7th cycle now trying to find just one.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 1, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Morning bud!! How’s your day going?


It’s going very well, got a half pound (with change for the stems) weighed up so far off white Widow

 

And I still have a whole bin full of branches and main colas to trim. I truly believe I got over a pound guys! No lie I swear to god lol

I’ll post pics when it’s all done and scaled out

Wish me luck!


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 1, 2019)

you guys weigh the stems too? i usually pluck everything off. stems are heavy


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> you guys weigh the stems too? i usually pluck everything off. stems are heavy


 I’m sure they don’t but I had some extremely beautiful super long colas that I didn’t feel like busting up because the bag appeal is just unbelievable 

    

I am trimming them all so that they will at least fit inside of a 1 gallon jar . That one photo with it against my forearm I ended up cutting that bottom bud off. Just the one tho


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

Glass blunts just got here. Gonna load one up and see what the hype is about.

Hell, that's alright. Gets a little hot there at the end, but not too shabby. Did get some scoobie snacks but that was my fault. Pushed everything down tight and shit stopped pushing through. Rolls like a motherfucker.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Glass blunts just got here. Gonna load one up and see what the hype is about.


 You guys got me wanting to try one. I roll about six big giant mammoth P joints a day 

The convention came through I got a bunch of packs of really nice joint papers with a little cardboard filters and everything. 

Glass blunt sounds so much more practical let me know how it is


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> You guys got me wanting to try one. I roll about six big giant mammoth P joints a day
> 
> The convention came through I got a bunch of packs of really nice joint papers with a little cardboard filters and everything.
> 
> Glass blunt sounds so much more practical let me know how it is


Just updated. Definitely worth the buy in my opinion. $12 hits like a $100 and you can PACK this fucking thing lol.

Just about 3/4 of an eighth fits in there... whew lol. I suppose that'll vary with bud density, but damn does that knock your socks off. 

My only gripe is that bubble on the end. Would have preferred a ring as a stopper and a cigar tip instead. Then I could hang it out my mouth while I'm working... fuckin ripped lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> And maybe a black eye when she finds out price


She’s like what did you order?

Told her it was a shirt. 


In a very very big box......


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

@schmebulock 

Definitely buy stock in that glass lol. 

I bought 2 and when I break these bitches out at parties, they're gonna hit massive. At least county wide, if it doesn't go state level lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> 100% agree with this. Might be "more work" to feed daily but the control you have is invaluable.


Thank you!

And it's 100% illogical to say that more work is easier. 

I've grown in coco and understand what you guys are saying about control and faster growth. 

I'm going to move a plant to a bigger pot today for my outdoor grow. 
Super complicated organic science. (not)

Gonna take a pot from last year (no till), cut a hole, drop the plant in, then top dress with Bio Live (down-to-earth). 
4 weeks later top dress with Bio Fish. 
And finally, top dress with langbeinite in Sept.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> You guys got me wanting to try one. I roll about six big giant mammoth P joints a day
> 
> The convention came through I got a bunch of packs of really nice joint papers with a little cardboard filters and everything.
> 
> Glass blunt sounds so much more practical let me know how it is


They’re pretty banging man. We all have a grab labs one I think


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

Wow. Wow. BH I can see is finally like “chunking up”. 

since this res change last night it looks night and day thicker....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And it's 100% illogical to say that more work is easier.
> 
> ...


Is it illogical? If the question is "What's easier to grow plants in, seed to harvest?", I'm still with hydro.

If the question is "What medium is less work to grow in, seed to harvest?", I'm with soil.

That's why I run soil outdoors and hydro indoors. 

Do you move stuff out of the yard to mow? If so, it's more work, but makes that mowing much "easier" instead of going around everything, yes?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Use to go out in the cow fields and just pick them. Cant best fresh .


Find us a spot and give me a Saturday date and let’s do it.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> you guys weigh the stems too? i usually pluck everything off. stems are heavy


Gotta remove the actual buds from the main stems. Those big stems are half the weight easy.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Glass blunts just got here. Gonna load one up and see what the hype is about.
> 
> Hell, that's alright. Gets a little hot there at the end, but not too shabby. Did get some scoobie snacks but that was my fault. Pushed everything down tight and shit stopped pushing through. Rolls like a motherfucker.


Toked on mine last night . Not a bad tool to have to take on trips


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Toked on mine last night . Not a bad tool to have to take on trips


Wish they made a metal one, but now that I see it, I can make a metal one lol. I think they're fucking great.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

Here’s a QP and some change. 

Gotta take the big stuff out. Take it down to just single buds.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 1, 2019)

@ClydeWalters those are fantastic shots - so WWXXL is the one that put out 8 oz?


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Here’s a QP and some change.
> 
> Gotta take the big stuff out. Take it down to just single buds.
> 
> View attachment 4343409


is that your new leaf trimmer/tumbler you're working on top of?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

Dank azz nugs Clyde. That white widow xxl is best pot I’ve grow. Would you say the same for yours? Appears so based o. What I’ve seen in the past man. Looks awesome.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

Finished LST. Will rework it eventually I’m sure. But the foundation is in place. Can’t wait for everyone to see the end results.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Is it illogical? If the question is "What's easier to grow plants in, seed to harvest?", I'm still with hydro.
> 
> If the question is "What medium is less work to grow in, seed to harvest?", I'm with soil.
> 
> ...


I'm amazed that you are still trying to say that more work is easier. 

Do you always have a hard time admitting when you are wrong? 
Hell you are even making assumptions (that aren't true). 

I've explained my process. 
If hydro is easier, monkeys fly out of my butt every morning. 

Usually after coffee.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

Hydros not easier. I can walk away for a week with soil and know everything will be just fine only equipment needed is a timer.

That’s easy.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 1, 2019)

Im not arguing that hydro is easier but I will continue to grow in coco. No thanks on the soil


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Im not arguing that hydro is easier but I will continue to grow in coco. No thanks on the soil


I think I’m actually growing in coco...... lol. 

Tried roots organic this time and I think it’s coco. Not too worried about it. My nute says feed every water so I just roll with it.Cose tent and go to bed.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

Who’s arguing? I’m not. I’m just shooting the shit.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm amazed that you are still trying to say that more work is easier.
> 
> Do you always have a hard time admitting when you are wrong?
> Hell you are even making assumptions (that aren't true).
> ...


I'm not sure how someone can be wrong when it comes down to personal preference, it's totally subjective. If I'm wrong, so be it, but I don't think God himself could convince me otherwise lol.

I don't know what assumptions you think I made. I threw out an analogy to demonstrate how more work can make a job easier... the only thing that can be misconstrued I guess.

Either way, hydro or soil, grow plants and enjoy it... also avoid ass munching monkeys at all costs lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm not sure how someone can be wrong when it comes down to personal preference, it's totally subjective. If I'm wrong, so be it, but I don't think God himself could convince me otherwise lol.
> 
> I don't know what assumptions you think I made. I threw out an analogy to demonstrate how more work can make a job easier... the only thing that can be misconstrued I guess.
> 
> Either way, hydro or soil, grow plants and enjoy it... also avoid ass munching monkeys at all costs lol.


Stubborn you are, like Mrs. Stool...  
It's all good. 

My preferred indoor method is "semi-organic" using homemade soilless mix and whatever nutes I've got on hand. 
Everything has to be soluble because top dressing solids will attract insects (not a problem outside). 

Since I don't have a standard formula, I use the shit out of my EC & PH meters. 
They have saved me from fucking up many times.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm not sure how someone can be wrong when it comes down to personal preference, it's totally subjective. If I'm wrong, so be it, but I don't think God himself could convince me otherwise lol.
> 
> I don't know what assumptions you think I made. I threw out an analogy to demonstrate how more work can make a job easier... the only thing that can be misconstrued I guess.
> 
> Either way, hydro or soil, grow plants and enjoy it... also avoid ass munching monkeys at all costs lol.


Hey man I totally understood what you were getting at the whole time. You’re good man for real. I wish I could/would learn how to make hydro “easy”. The struggle is real and it bothers me because I’m honestly not a tard......


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

Oddly enough dollar store is cheapest place to buy beer on the east coast it seems. 12pk 16oz Miller lite 12 bucks. Those 16oz cans are 2 for 3 at best at the gas stations.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Stubborn you are, like Mrs. Stool...
> It's all good.
> 
> My preferred indoor method is "semi-organic" using homemade soilless mix and whatever nutes I've got on hand.
> ...


My wife says the same lol. 

I leave 2" at the top of the pot, then lay a circle piece of landscaping cloth over it. Add 1" of compost/ewc/manure on top of that then over top of that with 1" of coco. When the feed runs out, scoop of the top 2" out, put it in the compost bin and add fresh or just feed with tea. Stops those cocksucking gnats. 

No ph or ec checking at all, in coco. Runs just like soil, but aeration and dry time of coco. Next time I feed, I'll take pics.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hey man I totally understood what you were getting at the whole time. You’re good man for real. I wish I could/would learn how to make hydro “easy”. The struggle is real and it bothers me because I’m honestly not a tard......


I don't think you're a tard at all. I think you lack the conviction that you desire... but I don't even think you lack it, you just don't apply it.

You've got skills, you just have to hone them dude. You've got more potential than you know what to do with, but your scatterbrained a bit. It happens to me too, don't sweat it.

Hydro is super easy when you have a system in place. You've never dealt with ph and ppm like you have with soil. You never monitored water levels, you're not familiar with processes. That's the only difference between you and me... I had a teacher. 

I try to share everything I can with you guys. That's why I started the hydro back up, to try to teach you guys how easy it can be... and I've had the itch lol. The more you run it, the better you get.

Did you have any issues when you first started running soil lol. Same difference.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't think you're a tard at all. I think you lack the conviction that you desire... but I don't even think you lack it, you just don't apply it.
> 
> You've got skills, you just have to hone them dude. You've got more potential than you know what to do with, but your scatterbrained a bit. It happens to me too, don't sweat it.
> 
> ...


Just don’t give up on us like @Or_Gro seemingly has.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

Man. I want that “big boy” 8 bucket system. Like all linked together and there’s a external res? That’s the goal. Gotta learn how to do one bucket good first though :/


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't think you're a tard at all. I think you lack the conviction that you desire... but I don't even think you lack it, you just don't apply it.
> 
> You've got skills, you just have to hone them dude. You've got more potential than you know what to do with, but your scatterbrained a bit. It happens to me too, don't sweat it.
> 
> ...


Once you get any system down. It’s all really easy... it’s a matter of honing in and dialing it in. You need the same things to grow bud in any medium. Just minor nuances to each system. Get the learning curve done it’s all smooth sailing. However my best plants have all been in some sort of hydro medium.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Just don’t give up on us like @Or_Gro seemingly has.


Nah that man just isn’t gonna hold
Peoples hand lol.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 1, 2019)

I'm just gonna leave this here....


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here....View attachment 4343458


Lmao gooch


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 1, 2019)

Wait, we lost @Or_Gro ?

What happened?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 1, 2019)

Tt gotta root .
Sh has lots of fuckin roots . 
Think I need to take some res water out of the sh res . Ph dropping in low 5s and starting to see brown spot here and there .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Something ain’t right......
> 
> View attachment 4343163
> 
> ...


Yea that top part looked like mine and I cut that shit out . Stunted for a couple days and new roots emerged.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Wait, we lost @Or_Gro ?
> 
> What happened?


 idk . Guy was good at talking shit with me . Bring him back!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 1, 2019)

Always miss some shit work sucks lol! Well got my glass blunt today... just packed it up took a few hits im pretty high off this thing!!!! Got my veg tent too just a little stuck on the couch


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 1, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Always miss some shit work sucks lol! Well got my glass blunt today... just packed it up took a few hits im pretty high off this thing!!!! Got my veg tent too just a little stuck on the couch


Always seems to happen that way .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 1, 2019)

I was at work today and a guy was talking about wax and shit. Said he’s saving his stems up to make some . Thought . About all the fucking baggies in my freezer and food containers I have full of trims and larf .


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 1, 2019)

Evened out the canopy yesterday. Quite a bit of snapping necks. Time to lower the light a bit.
 
My one veriegated cannabis leaf. Only one on the plant.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 1, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Evened out the canopy yesterday. Quite a bit of snapping necks. Time to lower the light a bit.
> View attachment 4343520
> My one veriegated cannabis leaf. Only one on the plant.
> View attachment 4343521


Have a giant plant full . Want some ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Tt gotta root .
> Sh has lots of fuckin roots .
> Think I need to take some res water out of the sh res . Ph dropping in low 5s and starting to see brown spot here and there .


Rot at lower ph, algae at higher ph. Looking good though.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 1, 2019)

Should I change out res or empty a couple gals and replace?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I was at work today and a guy was talking about wax and shit. Said he’s saving his stems up to make some . Thought . About all the fucking baggies in my freezer and food containers I have full of trims and larf .


Wax is always nice man! I always keep me some. Never made any yet but have some stems and trim saved up myself. Last go I made butter.. wasnt really a big fan shit wouldnt hit me like I like. Made some hash caps those were good! Got to try wax forsure


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 1, 2019)

I have a lot of garbage I’m looking to turn into gold . I don’t want to buy anything extra to make anything. Any ideas ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Should I change out res or empty a couple gals and replace?


Usually if your ph goes daffy like that, it's time to feed. 

If you don't think it's time to bump, then either or.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Wax is always nice man! I always keep me some. Never made any yet but have some stems and trim saved up myself. Last go I made butter.. wasnt really a big fan shit wouldnt hit me like I like. Made some hash caps those were good! Got to try wax forsure


How did you do your butter? 

I had quite a few fuckups when I first started making it. Now, I don't know what I would do without the butter lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I have a lot of garbage I’m looking to turn into gold . I don’t want to buy anything extra to make anything. Any ideas ?


Butter and tinctures are the easiest without equipment.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 1, 2019)

Everclear and some herb.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Usually if your ph goes daffy like that, it's time to feed.
> 
> If you don't think it's time to bump, then either or.


Could be . Ppm kinda low . Drops by 10 or so a day .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Could be . Ppm kinda low . Drops by 10 or so a day .


If it's driving ph down, I would bump feed a bit. That should stabilize it. Your ppm will bottom out and start to not drop as much when there are no nutes or low levels of nutes. 

That's usually a good indicator. As they feed, they swap H ions to uptake nutes. When there's more H ions, it makes ph go acidic. If your ppm is getting close to bottoming out, most of the ppm you pick up is just waste.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 1, 2019)

Makes sense . I’ll add another mil or 2 of each to the res . It’s in the 200s


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 1, 2019)

If I see any yellowing or signs of physical problems I’ll dump some water and add new .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 1, 2019)

I like the skunk strain . One of the first strains I grew back in 2006 . Other was Afghan . Used an old ass hps light . Put out a great bit of heat . Me and my roommate didn’t care it since we didn’t have ch&a and helped in the winter plus the bourbon.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> How did you do your butter?
> 
> I had quite a few fuckups when I first started making it. Now, I don't know what I would do without the butter lol.


Crockpot... put 3 pounds of butter in on low let it melt down added 6 cups of trim and 3 cups water mixed it up let it go on low about 5 hours then just used some cheese cloth strained it then put it back in the crockpot added 3 cups water put in the fridge over night by morning was good to go


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Crockpot... put 3 pounds of butter in on low let it melt down added 6 cups of trim and 3 cups water mixed it up let it go on low about 5 hours then just used some cheese cloth strained it then put it back in the crockpot added 3 cups water put in the fridge over night by morning was good to go


Maybe it didn't decarb right.

Next time, grind it up, put it on a tray and bake it at 200 degrees for 30 mins or until it looks like it baked good. Then add it. The rest of your process is pretty spot on I guess. I use a pan, not a crockpot but same difference.

Block of butter on top of water in the morning, right?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 1, 2019)

Mmmhmmm baked potato. I’d toss that butter in with my veggies and all .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 1, 2019)

To do this butter . I don’t do the crock pot thing . Can I just use a regular big pan on the stove? I’d use a bag to make some “country crock “


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> To do this butter . I don’t do the crock pot thing . Can I just use a regular big pan on the stove? I’d use a bag to make some “country crock “


Yea, you can use a pan/pot on the stove.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

Butter though, not margarine. That shit's a half a molecule from being plastic anyway lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

Once you eat a big teaspoon iceman you’re gonna regret saying you’d put it on everything lol. No you fucking won’t. Shits hard to get down man.....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Once you eat a big teaspoon iceman you’re gonna regret saying you’d put it on everything lol. No you fucking won’t. Shits hard to get down man.....


Tincture is worse yet.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

Don’t forget the decarb. I’m a keep it simple guy but the decarb is real deal.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Tincture is worse yet.


Had a sample of some CBD tincture shit and it was extremely nasty yes.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 1, 2019)

So if I made the butter .. is there a way to incorporate bacon flavor into the mix ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So if I made the butter .. is there a way to incorporate bacon flavor into the mix ?


I suppose you could add the bacon grease when you melt it down. I highly doubt you'll be able to taste it. The weed taste is quite overpowering.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I suppose you could add the bacon grease when you melt it down. I highly doubt you'll be able to taste it. The weed taste is quite overpowering.


What if we concentrated it and have the bacon flavor shine?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What if we concentrated it and have the bacon flavor shine?


Yea... nothing is going to overpower the weed taste. Pretty rough.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 1, 2019)

Well damn..


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Well damn..


That's why you make butter. Add it to food and you can't taste it as bad. Or you can do a tincture and put your dose in a shot glass with juice. Makes it more palatable lol.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Maybe it didn't decarb right.
> 
> Next time, grind it up, put it on a tray and bake it at 200 degrees for 30 mins or until it looks like it baked good. Then add it. The rest of your process is pretty spot on I guess. I use a pan, not a crockpot but same difference.
> 
> Block of butter on top of water in the morning, right?


Oh I decarbed it prior im just a bigger guy takes me 3 rice crispys to where my wife takes one.

Yup butter is a block on top i took mine out broke into pieces heated on low til melted poured into butter trays then in the fridge once they are hard again I pop them out into a container. Bought some silicone butter molds off ebay works great!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's why you make butter. Add it to food and you can't taste it as bad. Or you can do a tincture and put your dose in a shot glass with juice. Makes it more palatable lol.


That’s the plan!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Wait, we lost @Or_Gro ?
> 
> What happened?


No no. Just don’t see him as often with us. Maybe he’s just busy


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If it's driving ph down, I would bump feed a bit. That should stabilize it. Your ppm will bottom out and start to not drop as much when there are no nutes or low levels of nutes.
> 
> That's usually a good indicator. As they feed, they swap H ions to uptake nutes. When there's more H ions, it makes ph go acidic. If your ppm is getting close to bottoming out, most of the ppm you pick up is just waste.


Deep shit. Neat. Wish my brain would log it and not forget it :/


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 1, 2019)

Fuckkkkkkkk I hate running wire. Fucking supposed to some scrub running my wire while I work on panels and receptacles. Did that happen fuck no. 5 bed 2 bath house and a basement finished in one day. FUCK I’m beat. 

@3rd Monkey didn’t you just your new rooms wire?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

Work busted my ass this week this makes it better


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 1, 2019)

Not a bad roll.....


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 4343600 View attachment 4343601
> 
> Not a bad roll.....


Moab those blunts worth getting? How much flavor do you actually get?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Fuckkkkkkkk I hate running wire. Fucking supposed to some scrub running my wire while I work on panels and receptacles. Did that happen fuck no. 5 bed 2 bath house and a basement finished in one day. FUCK I’m beat.
> 
> @3rd Monkey didn’t you just your new rooms wire?


Yea, 5 receptacles.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, 5 receptacles.


all 5 on the same circuit?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, 5 receptacles.


That’s what I thought. I ran 12 circuits today. In a new residential build. lol 38 receptacle’s


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> all 5 on the same circuit?


Yea. That's all that's on the circuit though.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Maybe it didn't decarb right.
> 
> Next time, grind it up, put it on a tray and bake it at 200 degrees for 30 mins or until it looks like it baked good. Then add it. The rest of your process is pretty spot on I guess. I use a pan, not a crockpot but same difference.
> 
> Block of butter on top of water in the morning, right?


Gotta decarb before cooking, especially if the herb is fresh. 
I use a rice cooker & coconut oil. Only cooks about one hour. 
I've done the crockpot for extended periods and it only made the butter taste more "weedy".


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Moab those blunts worth getting? How much flavor do you actually get?


You know. I wanted to bitch about lack of flavor. Until I tried the royal blunts “ogk” basically not flavored just the leaf.

Purple haze does have some grape and wet mango does remind me of summer zing. I’m actually going to start ordering wraps by the box. A fat blunt is for sure my favorite way to smoke.

Smoking a blueberry royal for a wake and bake.
 
Dude at work was like man you make some funny faces focusing while rolling that but god damn it comes out perfect every time! Haha


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

Ethos rare Cherry Garcia (back right) has fans almost as large as the bucket lid........

Wtf. Just rolling with it man. Chugging along nice. Prioritizing my day.

Gotta get some WEED shit done today.


Vegging with Mars Hydro ts-1000 and it’s doing fucking awesome!


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ethos rare Cherry Garcia (back right) has fans almost as large as the bucket lid........
> 
> Wtf. Just rolling with it man. Chugging along nice. Prioritizing my day.
> 
> ...


Looks like your BH is touching the edges of the plastic cover, not bad!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ethos rare Cherry Garcia (back right) has fans almost as large as the bucket lid........
> 
> Wtf. Just rolling with it man. Chugging along nice. Prioritizing my day.
> 
> ...


Yeah Moab, your BH is making a comeback!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

Thanks friends! Following directions on my nutes. They’re made for weed and made for hydroponic use so fuck it. Someone was paid a nice bit of money I’m sure to figure out these ratios. So I’m going with them. I’m feeding “week 2” strength now. 

In fact I just fed my little soil BH and that small blueberry sprout “week 2” amounts. Cool.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 2, 2019)

Glad your BH pulled through Moab, when she gets into hard veg mode in that DWC your gunna looooove it love it love it!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Glad your BH pulled through Moab, when she gets into hard veg mode in that DWC your gunna looooove it love it love it!


I dunno man. Bucket smells ever so slightly of a pool :/


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 2, 2019)

I’m still trimming all that tree lol


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I dunno man. Bucket smells ever so slightly of a pool :/


Like a clean pool or a pool that needs some jesus?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 2, 2019)

Here's an update pic on my BH. Shes recovering from the mainline cuts.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 2, 2019)

Nothin scarier having a cop come up to you and ask if you got there package from amazon .i just woke up to walk the dogs . My plants are all in veg so odor I doubt she could smell anything .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Nothin scarier having a cop come up to you and ask if you got there package from amazon .i just woke up to walk the dogs . My plants are all in veg so odor I doubt she could smell anything .


Lmfao damn dude. I’d drop a log in my pants.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Like a clean pool or a pool that needs some jesus?


I mean...... it’s got a slight off scent. Nothing terrible. Just a little fish tanky. Using plenty of hydroguard so idk what else to do


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

Whats this? Not freaking out about it but the only blemishes I can find are a few spots like this....


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Lmfao damn dude. I’d drop a log in my pants.


I just had woken up to take dogs out . Apparently she knocked on my door last night . She was like it said it was delivered to this address. Was like idk what to tell you but I got nothin.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I mean...... it’s got a slight off scent. Nothing terrible. Just a little fish tanky. Using plenty of hydroguard so idk what else to do


Your water temps good ?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Your water temps good ?


Let’s find out. Hang on


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

78-79 degrees...... needs an ice pack don’t it


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

Smoking another.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Thanks friends! Following directions on my nutes. They’re made for weed and made for hydroponic use so fuck it. Someone was paid a nice bit of money I’m sure to figure out these ratios. So I’m going with them. I’m feeding “week 2” strength now.
> 
> In fact I just fed my little soil BH and that small blueberry sprout “week 2” amounts. Cool.


Interesting.
I've always wanted to try DWC. 
You running megacrop?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Interesting.
> I've always wanted to try DWC.
> You running megacrop?


Nah man. Botanicare veg blend pro. Also giving GH root boost stuff. And mammoth p. And hydroguard. Soon sillica. Also give about 3 other microbial products.

Edit Clyde had great success DWC megacrop tho


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> 78-79 degrees...... needs an ice pack don’t it


Def. mine gets up . I just swap out frozen water bottles


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 2, 2019)

@iceman2494 that sounds EXACTLY like a tactic I’ve heard of before 

They “cold” knock on your door, and ask random seemingly normal questions... their just trying to get you to open your door so they can “say” they smelled marijuana and draw up a search warrant.

I’ve heard of this. Please be safe brother. Up your carbon game and get some cats to shit in a box all week long... post it up in front of the door to your grow area. People hate cat boxes 

Not trying to worry you, I just found that quite odd... why in the holy fuck would the cops care abt an amazon package?!?! Or try to locate it after delivery??? That’s unheard of


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 2, 2019)

His nei


ClydeWalters said:


> @iceman2494 that sounds EXACTLY like a tactic I’ve heard of before
> 
> They “cold” knock on your door, and ask random seemingly normal questions... their just trying to get you to open your door so they can “say” they smelled marijuana and draw up a search warrant.
> 
> ...


His neighbors a cop.....


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 2, 2019)

These pics were roughly a week apart from flip to 12/12. Gonna start ramping my PPFD up. 

Day 2
 

Day 8


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 2, 2019)

@Moabfighter 

About that MegaCrop... idk if it was just the strains I was running... but I couldn’t hit max PPM levels before I would get Nitrogen Toxicity

It isn’t the best to flower with if you like to push your plants. It’s a 1 part nutrient.. so there’s very little control aside from adding in MORE of a specific food/microbe. 

I couldn’t ever hit 1000ppm without Ntox on my autos

Photos I cannot speak for though, they may love it who knows!


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 2, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> His nei
> 
> 
> His neighbors a cop.....


Oh

That’s hilarious! “Protecting and serving” with a grow right next door 

Your my fucking hero ice


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 2, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> @iceman2494 that sounds EXACTLY like a tactic I’ve heard of before
> 
> They “cold” knock on your door, and ask random seemingly normal questions... their just trying to get you to open your door so they can “say” they smelled marijuana and draw up a search warrant.
> 
> ...


Lol I was hung over eye crusted trying to walk a dog . Said only package I’ve gotten was my loot crate the other day . Kept it moving .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 2, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Oh
> 
> That’s hilarious! “Protecting and serving” with a grow right next door
> 
> Your my fucking hero ice


Lol . I just use my disadvantages as an advantage. Another guy that lives around here use to have a K-9 unit dog cop live next to him . Dude smoked and partied all the time .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

Turns out I actually wasn’t having any humid issues.....

New meter on left. Old one on right. Lmao.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 2, 2019)

You buy drivers yet ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 2, 2019)

So clyde. What’s your next move and when ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 2, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> @Moabfighter
> 
> About that MegaCrop... idk if it was just the strains I was running... but I couldn’t hit max PPM levels before I would get Nitrogen Toxicity
> 
> ...


He better keep the dwc up !


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 2, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> These pics were roughly a week apart from flip to 12/12. Gonna start ramping my PPFD up.
> 
> Day 2
> View attachment 4343970
> ...


Looks like you fixed your problem. They look dang good!


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 4343982
> Turns out I actually wasn’t having any humid issues.....
> 
> New meter on left. Old one on right. Lmao.


Snap... that makes me want to replace mine and see :/

I just got sponsored to do a full grow for my buddy. All costs covered. Any nutes I want. Any medium of choice (DWC) 4x8 area on a farm

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!

My other buddy has me caring for these girls while he’s on his honeymoon

  

Dude uses a light rail too!
 

Can’t wait to get set up on the farm! My very own sponsored OFF-SITE AWAY FROM HOME 4x8 

He even said I could seal the area and use C02 

No holds barred growing ahead boys!

I’m talking Emerson/Initiator effect start to finish

UV a/b (both) 

C02 (if I can manage)

And I’m building a 10 site RDWC setup. With a water chiller built inline.

Raisable trellis nets, and @Steakbomb ‘s design with his 17gallon DWC totes. With PVC LST bars and a corner latch to access the nute pool (res)

Wait and see! I’ve got a hell of a show in store boys. Getting sponsored felt great! 

My guy loved my White Widow XXL SO much that now this is happening!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 2, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> @Moabfighter
> 
> About that MegaCrop... idk if it was just the strains I was running... but I couldn’t hit max PPM levels before I would get Nitrogen Toxicity
> 
> ...


Idk if you were getting N tox. It’s almost impossible to get N tox with MC because of the ratios in the mix. The N in MC is Low AF..... it’s ratios are better for bloom... very similar to maxibloom. Only difference is one has calmag in it one doesn’t. However after a lot of research and talking to peeps who use MC they say to mix according to the bag directions and then bring your ppms down with RO water when you add in bud explosion from green leaf Nutes to get the PK boost in there for flower. I had zero issues with it on the deez nuggs I ran in coco DTW. I was running it at 1.2-1.6 EC zero issues until I let the coco dry out. Once that happened the salt got left behind and then my next feed almost doubled the salt content and it fried my plants. Wasn’t the nute it was user error. Lesson learned. lol I’m a huge fan of the megacrop once it’s used right. Only way I’d use it I think is hydro/passive hydro methods. But feel like it’s best for cocoDTW.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 4343982
> Turns out I actually wasn’t having any humid issues.....
> 
> New meter on left. Old one on right. Lmao.


Hell ya man that’s a lot easier fix than anything would have been!! lol I’ve just figured out that shits gotta be replaced every 6-12 months or so unless your getting an expensive one. Always nice to have 3-4 of them to compare
Also hang that thing around your canopy tops to get your best readings.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 2, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Snap... that makes me want to replace mine and see :/
> 
> I just got sponsored to do a full grow for my buddy. All costs covered. Any nutes I want. Any medium of choice (DWC) 4x8 area on a farm
> 
> ...


Dope!!! Can’t wait to see that shit!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Looks like you fixed your problem. They look dang good!


I appreciate it! Just nute switch and then figuring out where they were in regards to that nute schedule they’re definitely flourishing. I’ve decided my photos will Ben in hempys with those nutes from now on and my autos will be in cocoDTW with the megacrop. I’ll keep experimenting with the DWC but.... hempys and coco are easier lol. I’m sure I’ll get the DWC figures out but I mix my hempy and coco reservoirs every 5 days and then click a button to feed... not sure it gets any easier... next time I’ll only run 2 photos instead of 3 so I can veg them and let them get big.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

So you’re going to go to dudes every day to grow?

Grow at your own place and live life man. Find a day job and do what you’re supposed to do. No money no honey. You just got a house with a basement..... but gonna give someone 4x8 worth of felonies so you can grow there?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

If you’re not gonna use the tent I loaned you now we can trade tents back so I can atleast use it. Need the tent bad. I’ll break down that one you loaned me and bring it back to you next weekend broski you said your stuff was dry eh? We can break it down together if it’s still up. Cool I’ll run it by Saturday man.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> So you’re going to go to dudes every day to grow? That’s lame.
> 
> Grow at your own place and live life man. Find a day job and do what you’re supposed to do. No money no honey. You just got a house with a basement..... but gonna give someone 4x8 worth of felonies so you can grow there?
> 
> What?


Ahh I forgot he moved with a giant basement. Waste not to do it yourself . Thought he got a manager position at that head shop ?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> You buy drivers yet ?


About to. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

Did a little more training. Going now to get hydroton for my aeroponic cloner thing. Gonna clone purple sunset and cherry Garcia.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 4344014
> Did a little more training. Going now to get hydroton for my aeroponic cloner thing. Gonna clone purple sunset and cherry Garcia.


Your bitchs are popping! Good


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

Starting a tropic thunder and skunk hero tomorrow. And gmo skittles damnit. Hell fucking yes. 

Iceman that cherry Garcia is the best growing plant I’ve ever had in my career I swear. Run it next time you have room please!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Ahh I forgot he moved with a giant basement. Waste not to do it yourself . Thought he got a manager position at that head shop ?


He texted me one day and told me btw he passed on that job from the get go..... not sure if he’s working now id assume he about has to be having just got tht house and shit. 
Where you working lately Clyde??? 5 day weeks for me from here on... yay. Luckily it’s for sure 550 bring home a week doing that without any storm work. Going out now to get screen for my porch and hydroton. You ever notice ice slot of southerners about live on their porch? I’m going for that. Hell yeah. If I have any money left I’m gonna get a new Weber smoker.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> He texted me one day and told me btw he passed on that job from the get go..... not sure if he’s working now id assume he about has to be having just got tht house and shit.
> Where you working lately Clyde??? 5 day weeks for me from here on... yay. Luckily it’s for sure 550 bring home a week doing that without any storm work. Going out now to get screen for my porch and hydroton. You ever notice ice slot of southerners about live on their porch? I’m going for that. Hell yeah. If I have any money left I’m gonna get a new Weber smoker.


Could be 100 in the shade . I love being outdoors. Smoking a rack of ribs since 1:30 . Skipped the beach today . Sucks a big dong.didnt even check surf report. Trust me . Next 3 ethos are in line . Looking at a house in the next couple days . If I like I’ll drop an offer .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 2, 2019)

Got the banana hammock back on track finally. Yesterday morning she was as yellow on top as the bottom leaves less than 36 hours. But nah... hydro isn’t easier to correct issues than soil.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Got the banana hammock back on track finally. Yesterday morning she was as yellow on top as the bottom leaves less than 36 hours. But nah... hydro isn’t easier to correct issues than soil.
> 
> View attachment 4344035 View attachment 4344036 View attachment 4344037View attachment 4344038 View attachment 4344039 View attachment 4344040


Hell you have brown roots too? Maybe it’s nothing....


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hell you have brown roots too? Maybe it’s nothing....


Yeah idk could be the Hydrguard. But they’re more yellow than a brown that shit on the top of your root system looks way different.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

Hell I dunno. My plant looks healthy....

Just ordered 8oz of GFF


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

Ordered that damn driver too..... hundred and ten bucks off amazon. Went with that alchemy place smokebreak about 400 bucks in these Qb96s.... done w the lights for a few lol. 

Fuck. Need two or four more ratchet hangers. Ugh.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

Screening in my porch this evening and just bought a new used Weber. Much bigger than my old tabletop Weber. Make you proud next weekend iceman. Planning a nice BBQ. Gonna do ribs and ass.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hell I dunno. My plant looks healthy....
> 
> Just ordered 8oz of GFF


Ya idk I’m at the point of not worrying unless the top side looks bad lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ordered that damn driver too..... hundred and ten bucks off amazon. Went with that alchemy place smokebreak about 400 bucks in these Qb96s.... done w the lights for a few lol.
> 
> Fuck. Need two or four more ratchet hangers. Ugh.


Did you get 2 or 4 96’s?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Ya idk I’m at the point of not worrying unless the top side looks bad lol.


That’s where I’m at man. I’m rolling with it. If it doesn’t work out I have one in soil... but gonna keep fighting the good fight. Will keep at it. 

I’m thinking my clear air line may be an issue. Also my buckets aren’t like matte black. Ones silver and ones green. Can see some light inside bucket. May but cheap electrical tape and run it around the bucket so it’ll be black.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Did you get 2 or 4 96’s?


2 man. Can’t afford any more than that right now :/

Will be flowering with 4qb132 v2 and 2qb96 v2 elite.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> That’s where I’m at man. I’m rolling with it. If it doesn’t work out I have one in soil... but gonna keep fighting the good fight. Will keep at it.
> 
> I’m thinking my clear air line may be an issue. Also my buckets aren’t like matte black. Ones silver and ones green. Can see some light inside bucket. May but cheap electrical tape and run it around the bucket so it’ll be black.


Definitely could cause you some issues I’d imagine.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> 2 man. Can’t afford any more than that right now :/
> 
> Will be flowering with 4qb132 v2 and 2qb96 v2 elite.


I hear that! You’ll enough light there to get what you’re looking for!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Definitely could cause you some issues I’d imagine.


We should’ve grown something in solo cups then transplanted to ease our feet into DWC better I think. Not sure. Got that hydroton. About to take two clones and try this cloner thing.....


----------



## 61falcon (Jun 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> We should’ve grown something in solo cups then transplanted to ease our feet into DWC better I think. Not sure. Got that hydroton. About to take two clones and try this cloner thing.....


Make sure you thoroughly wash and ph your hydroton.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

61falcon said:


> Make sure you thoroughly wash and ph your hydroton.


Really? Thanks!! How do I PH it?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 2, 2019)

Crashed a huge party today. Glass blunts were a big hit and spread the joy with teaching some white collar city folks how to get down with a game of stump. Pretty sure grav is going to be out of stock soon, along with all the nails at local hardware stores lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Crashed a huge party today. Glass blunts were a big hit and spread the joy with teaching some white collar city folks how to get down with a game of stump. Pretty sure grav is going to be out of stock soon, along with all the nails at local hardware stores lol.


You guys must be having more fun with the glass blunt than me :/

Maybe I’m packing it TOO tight? Never sucked a golf ball through a garden hose but that’s about how I gotta rip mine.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 2, 2019)

Just opened those qb96s. I remember Clyde’s were small but holding basically that “chip” in my hand..... the light is smaller than the phone you guys are reading this on I’m serious.....

Hope they work well


----------



## 61falcon (Jun 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Really? Thanks!! How do I PH it?


I thoroughly washed mine in a sieve until water ran clear then soaked in 5.8 ph’d water for 12-24 hrs. Soaking is prob not absolutely necessary but it does assist with fluctuating ph with new clay balls.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Crashed a huge party today. Glass blunts were a big hit and spread the joy with teaching some white collar city folks how to get down with a game of stump. Pretty sure grav is going to be out of stock soon, along with all the nails at local hardware stores lol.


Hell ya!! Those city boys ain’t ready for stump. If they don’t have calluses on their hands they’re easy money!


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Screening in my porch this evening and just bought a new used Weber. Much bigger than my old tabletop Weber. Make you proud next weekend iceman. Planning a nice BBQ. Gonna do ribs and ass.


I've got a Weber sitting out on my back deck. Propane version. Grill my ass off with that thing. Set it on fire like last weekend tho, wife had to throw some baking soda on it. Grease fire -.- Oops. 



Moabfighter said:


> Just opened those qb96s. I remember Clyde’s were small but holding basically that “chip” in my hand..... the light is smaller than the phone you guys are reading this on I’m serious.....
> 
> Hope they work well


Don't point that bitch at your face when you turn it on. They don't look like shit but they are fucking BRIGHT. And they can get fairly hot, so my advice would be to have a fan blowing on them if you can, unless you have pretty good ventilation. 

As far as roots go, root stains are fairly common with some nutes. My GH nutes turn my roots fairly brownish if I use the 0-10-10 booster thing in the small bottle. Shit looks like raspberry sweet tea after I mix it. What you wanna watch for us brown clumpy stuff on your roots. It'll be a bit slimy too. If you overdose with bennies you can get a similar effect. My Raspberry Cough has a case of root slime for about 3-4 days before it just evaporated. Roots were perfecto up until cute after that.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 2, 2019)

Ibn Vapin said:


> I've got a Weber sitting out on my back deck. Propane version. Grill my ass off with that thing. Set it on fire like last weekend tho, wife had to throw some baking soda on it. Grease fire -.- Oops.
> 
> 
> Don't point that bitch at your face when you turn it on. They don't look like shit but they are fucking BRIGHT. And they can get fairly hot, so my advice would be to have a fan blowing on them if you can, unless you have pretty good ventilation.
> ...


That’s good to know! Worries just went out the window lol.


----------



## Ibn Vapin (Jun 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s good to know! Worries just went out the window lol.


What you really wanna watch out for is high res temps. You'll have to google for safe temps in dwc, I can't remember the number offhand. I use frozen water bottles to help regulate mine when I have something going. If your res temps are too high, that's when you run the risk of root rot and shit.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 3, 2019)

I let the head shop job go, btw. I’ve just got bigger stuff going on. 

And I’m 100% stoked to NOT have all those 4x8 worth of felonies IN my home.

I’d MUCH rather have my girls off site and in a better environment. My home life is better as a result of them not being present. 

So I made a choice, nothing more to it than that boys

Thought you’d be happy for me Moab lol that 4x4 is 100% still in use btw :/ never expected you to ask for it back :/


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Hell ya!! Those city boys ain’t ready for stump. If they don’t have calluses on their hands they’re easy money!


Most of them had a hell of a time with the hammer spin at first lol. They got better at the spin, not so good at the driving part. They had a fucking blast though and even invited us back to fish their pond and shit. They taught us how to Dougie... or tried anyway lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I let the head shop job go, btw. I’ve just got bigger stuff going on.
> 
> And I’m 100% stoked to NOT have all those 4x8 worth of felonies IN my home.
> 
> ...


Damn man your shit still drying??

Still don’t agree having “your grow” on someone else’s site in an illegal state man. That’s not cool. I’m not being mean at all. If someone asked me to grow at my place.... I’d kindly ask them to suck my balls 

Also I am happy for you? House? Hell yeah. But are you forgetting all the basement pics you showed us and blah blah blah?

Only now to say you aren’t growing there or needing the 4x4 I lent you for yourself, yet I can’t get it back? Crazy man. Kinda sucks :/


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

These autos are throwing pistils. Still so small, but that's probably my fault with the big pots and light bleaching. It'll be good to try it again now that I know how to range these QBs.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> These autos are throwing pistils. Still so small, but that's probably my fault with the big pots and light bleaching. It'll be good to try it again now that I know how to range these QBs.


Big pots don’t work well for autos.......

One gallon always does better than three with them. Always.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Big pots don’t work well for autos.......
> 
> One gallon always does better than three with them. Always.


I suppose it depends on how big the auto gets before it flowers, but I'll never start in a big pot again. Thought it was a pretty stupid idea to begin with, I asked here, but I tried it and now I know. 

From now on, autos get treated like photos in my room.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I suppose it depends on how big the auto gets before it flowers, but I'll never start in a big pot again. Thought it was a pretty stupid idea to begin with, I asked here, but I tried it and now I know.
> 
> From now on, autos get treated like photos in my room.


My last grow was miserable because I thought bigger pots would get bigger autos. 

Literally every single 3 gallon was smaller than literally every single 1 gallon. I ran mostly 3 gallons. Sucked bad with yield.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

So you not remember Clyde you didn’t have enough room for your autos and I told you we could swap tents for a few months until you got your money/space situation straightened out? I remember........


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> My last grow was miserable because I thought bigger pots would get bigger autos.
> 
> Literally every single 3 gallon was smaller than literally every single 1 gallon. I ran mostly 3 gallons. Sucked bad with yield.


I usually transplant a lot, so I'll push them this next run with lots of transplants and see how they do. 

Hoping I get a male this run, have the kids right now so haven't got to check them today. They must have pushed sex yesterday while I was out. 

If it's good smoke, it goes in the Christmas boxes lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I let the head shop job go, btw. I’ve just got bigger stuff going on.
> 
> And I’m 100% stoked to NOT have all those 4x8 worth of felonies IN my home.
> 
> ...


I get what your coming from . Hell seems like a sweet gig to me . My only concern is if he gets busted you go down with them . I wouldn’t want someone else’s negligence get me caught up . Other than that fuck it . Grow on bro !


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I get what your coming from . Hell seems like a sweet gig to me . My only concern is if he gets busted you go down with them . I wouldn’t want someone else’s negligence get me caught up . Other than that fuck it . Grow on bro !


Dude it’d be a kick ass gig! Anywhere except the east coast..... that’s it. 

Lot of risk. Lot of risk for one person. Let alone going in collab. Just be safe Clyde.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I get what your coming from . Hell seems like a sweet gig to me . My only concern is if he gets busted you go down with them . I wouldn’t want someone else’s negligence get me caught up . Other than that fuck it . Grow on bro !


Plausible deniability. As long as his bros don't dime him out or provide evidence, he can escape a bust.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I usually transplant a lot, so I'll push them this next run with lots of transplants and see how they do.
> 
> Hoping I get a male this run, have the kids right now so haven't got to check them today. They must have pushed sex yesterday while I was out.
> 
> If it's good smoke, it goes in the Christmas boxes lol.


My thoughts are they are so finicky . I thought start solo and transplant .. started pre flowering . So I said fuck it I’ll start 3 gal . Some pre flowered earlier. The slightest stress started them to go into flower . Might be the Mephisto strain though . Malana bomb and the others I had no problem with .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Plausible deniability. As long as his bros don't dime him out or provide evidence, he can escape a bust.


True Robert Kraft got out of his Asian blow job raid .gets wishy washy when they do a steak out and see your going in and out all the time . Either way . Go for it . Could be a good learning experience.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> My thoughts are they are so finicky . I thought start solo and transplant .. started pre flowering . So I said fuck it I’ll start 3 gal . Some pre flowered earlier. The slightest stress started them to go into flower . Might be the Mephisto strain though . Malana bomb and the others I had no problem with .


I can deal with their finicky nature due to their potential... fair trade to me. The QBs did the most damage, but I've got them locked down now and everything is moving quickly. They've already doubled in size since the transplant back to small pots.

The potential for a harvest every 2-3 months with no light change, lots of little plants for variety... I'm gonna run the hell out of them lol. I can send you all photos if you don't want autos.

After I get everything bred out, I'll throw up a list and you guys can pick whatever.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Plausible deniability. As long as his bros don't dime him out or provide evidence, he can escape a bust.


I’d never leave my freedom in someone else’s hands. Sorry.

They want out of it? “Who’s helping you?” “Clyde walters”

Not worth the chance. Wouldn’t do that even for family.

As far as “safety and security” i just can’t think it’s the best idea :/


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> True Robert Kraft got out of his Asian blow job raid .gets wishy washy when they do a steak out and see your going in and out all the time . Either way . Go for it . Could be a good learning experience.


Clyde is just a friend, he doesn't know anything about growing... he doesn't even know how to grow. Doesn't even know what marijuana looks like lol. 

Never confess... ever. Always a way out.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Clyde is just a friend, he doesn't know anything about growing... he doesn't even know how to grow. Doesn't even know what marijuana looks like lol.
> 
> Never confess... ever. Always a way out.


Hope so bro!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Clyde is just a friend, he doesn't know anything about growing... he doesn't even know how to grow. Doesn't even know what marijuana looks like lol.
> 
> Never confess... ever. Always a way out.


That’s true . Wouldn’t be my choice but ay if it’s what you gotta do then go for it .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’d never leave my freedom in someone else’s hands. Sorry.
> 
> They want out of it? “Who’s helping you?” “Clyde walters”
> 
> ...


I see what you're saying, but in reality, it is safer for him. 1 plant or 500, cultivation is a felony charge. If it's not on his property, chances are good he walks without an issue, even with priors.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Anyway damnit. Good luck Clyde. Just don’t see how you’re going to be able to live a real life and actually maintain “your own grow” at someone else’s house....

Driver is shipping. Got confirmation last night. Spent way too much money on this light shit


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

I maybe moving if this house I’m interested pans out . Idk how I’d move these buckets .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyway damnit. Good luck Clyde.
> 
> Driver is shipping. Got confirmation last night. Spent way too much money on this light shit


Hope you told your girl this time .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s true . Wouldn’t be my choice but ay if it’s what you gotta do then go for it .


I wouldn't do it, but legality has nothing to do with why I wouldn't. 

Contingencies... which is what Clyde should be working out... All of you should that live in prohibition territory.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I maybe moving if this house I’m interested pans out . Idk how I’d move these buckets .


Fucking a lol. Good luck man. You’ll have to have your pump and buckets and plants last thing to leave the apartment.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I wouldn't do it, but legality has nothing to do with why I wouldn't.
> 
> Contingencies... which is what Clyde should be working out... All of you should that live in prohibition territory.


When you get time help us work a few out. If shit ever hit the fan, I’d abont be caught with my pants down.....


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

That’s true . I’d have way more space for more if I had to kill . Still would be ways away if I move .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s true . I’d have way more space for more if I had to kill . Still would be ways away if I move .


Oh shit you’re talking about killing those girls.... damn man. That’s a bit extreme :/


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> When you get time help us work a few out. If shit ever hit the fan, I’d abont be caught with my pants down.....


I can try but you'll all have different positions and it usually requires some specifics. I can throw out some generic options, you'll have to tailor them to you.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

If I had to yea . I’ve proven to myself I can get it going .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> If I had to yea . I’ve proven to myself I can get it going .


If you have to kill, clones are small and transport easily to save genetics.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I can try but you'll all have different positions and it usually requires some specifics. I can throw out some generic options, you'll have to tailor them to you.


Of course. Just whenever. Will screenshot and work on them. May try to get like a better door with a pin code on it soon for my room. Still could be kicked down though.....


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> If I had to yea . I’ve proven to myself I can get it going .


You’re god damn right you’ve proven that you can..... you’re a damn plant grower in water now man. 

I’m just surviving hanging onto the floating debris.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Of course. Just whenever. Will screenshot and work on them. May try to get like a better door with a pin code on it soon for my room. Still could be kicked down though.....


It has very little to do with making it inaccessible, which is often worse. I'll put out a generic list of pre-checks and other options later this afternoon.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You’re god damn right you’ve proven that you can..... you’re a damn plant grower in water now man.
> 
> I’m just surviving hanging onto the floating debris.


I can start . To finish .. still in question.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I can start . To finish .. still in question.


Dude. You’re on your way to money weight.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Dude. You’re on your way to money weight.


You'll all be there once you get dialed in.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I can start . To finish .. still in question.


Did your ph stabilize?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

Yea . Got trashed last night and forgot to check . Was able to put frozen water bottles in res before I passed out . I upped ppm to 250 yesterday morning . Woke up this morning to check everything. Ppm dropped to


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Iceman don’t want you to change what you’re doing but I’m giving loke 400 ppm and it’s eating that


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

If it ain’t broke I don’t fix .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> If it ain’t broke I don’t fix .


True man I feel ya.

Just think you’re about to hit that extteme growth spurt soon man. You got a nice bush.on both. Any shots of them today? Sorry if you already posted.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Also do you pretty often keep that ice bottles in your buckets? May have to start doing that again.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Also do you pretty often keep that ice bottles in your buckets? May have to start doing that again.


I will take a shot after work . Woke up late this morning . Yea I replace ice bottles through the day . I have like a 12 pk if water I just keep rotating .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

That headship job would’ve be dope. Clyde. How you doing man you guys got a back yard?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Iceman don’t want you to change what you’re doing but I’m giving loke 400 ppm and it’s eating that


You're using different nutes. With the trio, I rarely ever had to feed full strength.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

Here's what's going in the Christmas boxes lol.

Flash Seeds California Haze Auto

Delicious Seeds Dark Purole Auto

My ODST- Jack Herer x Maui Wowie F3s

My Scarab- Sweet Tooth x Blueberry F3s

My new strain (no name yet)- Jack Herer x Blueberry if I like the pheno I'm planning on breeding with. F3s

Franchise Genetics Orange Cookies - seed from dispensary bud

FastBuds LSD 25 Auto

And I'm going to self this Banana Hammock, so that's if anybody wants any. 

I might hammer out a few more before then too, but we will see.

I'm thinking about making grow aprons for you guys too, but you'll have to let me know lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Here's what's going in the Christmas boxes lol.
> 
> Flash Seeds California Haze Auto
> 
> ...


Apron to hold ppm meter and ph . Hands always soaked from hands in bucket . Makes it hard not to get paper wet to record my readings .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Apron to hold ppm meter and ph . Hands always soaked from hands in bucket . Makes it hard not to get paper wet to record my readings .


Apron holds meters or strips, scissors/trimmers, a roll of training wire, and a towel draped in the belt like a quarterback to wipe your hands on or pots down.

You can use 4 strips of duct tape on a piece of cardboard to record readings. 

I'm cleaning my worm bin out and mixing up some super soil today, but I'll take pics of everything after I'm done.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Most of them had a hell of a time with the hammer spin at first lol. They got better at the spin, not so good at the driving part. They had a fucking blast though and even invited us back to fish their pond and shit. They taught us how to Dougie... or tried anyway lol.


Bahahahahaha that’s awesome sounds like you had a hell of a time!! Driving a nail is an art only people who use their hands understand


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Here's what's going in the Christmas boxes lol.
> 
> Flash Seeds California Haze Auto
> 
> ...


I’m so confused what?!? lol


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Can I see pics of your odst and scarab please?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m so confused what?!? lol


Sending out Christmas boxes.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Damn man your shit still drying??
> 
> Still don’t agree having “your grow” on someone else’s site in an illegal state man. That’s not cool. I’m not being mean at all. If someone asked me to grow at my place.... I’d kindly ask them to suck my balls
> 
> ...


Ummm you said you needed a smaller tent and had a 4x4 you would trade me. Key word trade. I gave you the tent you needed for your floor space remember? Back then you framed it like I was doing you a favor. But here your framing it like you loaned me that tent for nothing and I won’t give it back? 

You approached me with that yourself.. never ever said anything about swapping back. So it currently has a crop running in it, all Green Crack and LSD. Plus the zipper busted. One of em did anyways 

My basement is cool sure. But I have much better situations elsewhere. You’d be doing exactly what I’m doing lol you’ll get it when I show you. So what if I showed you pics of an empty basement... Does that Somehow put me under contract to be growing there? I chose not to have it in my home with my family. 

Have a great day y’all! About to go watch my LOS buddy get married! Good times ahead 

Moab we’ll talk about tents after the wedding


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Cool man have fun!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Sending out Christmas boxes.


lol Xmas in July huh?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Can I see pics of your odst and scarab please?


I don't have pics of either unfortunately. Didn't start documenting til I got on the forum. 

I have an ODST in the bucket. It's growing like hydro should, so you'll be able to see it in full stride soon. 

5 days from sprout.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Not framing it like anything bro. You needed more space. I had one to loan out for a while till you got your money square, and the plan was get me back to each other after that got settled. We talked about this in real life while playing disc golf.......

You aren’t using it, don’t plan to use it, but are trying to make me look bad asking to swap back when it serves you no purpose, and I could actually benefit from having it back.... no bad vibes. You always try to flip shit on me. You posted your basement that YOU said you were sooooooo excited to turn into a grow room. You said the grow basement stuff. Not me. I was just following up. Under contract? Wtf. No. You just were bragging to us the home you picked based on a basement to grow in. You literally said that was why you picked THAT home. Dehu system, you got Rh where you wanted it etc etc etc.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> lol Xmas in July huh?


No, won't be til around Christmas. Most won't be bred out til the end of season and I like to give the seeds a cool down period to ensure germination.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Here's what's going in the Christmas boxes lol.
> 
> Flash Seeds California Haze Auto
> 
> ...


I would like to be on your Christmas list.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Dude. I told you. “I have one in a box I don’t have room for right now. We can trade until you can afford a bigger one then we can swap back”


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I would like to be on your Christmas list.


You're in the thread, you get beans if you want them lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

How’s the blueberry you cross them from? I’m a sucker for blueberry. It’s my favorite strain.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

Balls deep in a worm bin lol. They're fucking like mad, trying to get the babies out of the final product.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> How’s the blueberry you cross them from? I’m a sucker for blueberry. It’s my favorite strain.


DJ Shorts, best Blueberry I've grown. That's why it's a breeder lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I would like to be on your Christmas list.


Also, feeding tonight so I'll do a fresh dressing and show you how I use the compost/ewc. Works very nicely.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> No, won't be til around Christmas. Most won't be bred out til the end of season and I like to give the seeds a cool down period to ensure germination.


Word!! lol sounds good too me!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> DJ Shorts, best Blueberry I've grown. That's why it's a breeder lol.


I had a DJ short clone gifted to me a few years back wish I’d known then what I do now I’d still have that bitch in my tent. Best blueberry genetics period the end. Now that we are talking about it I’m ordering some as we speak.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I had a DJ short clone gifted to me a few years back wish I’d known then what I do now I’d still have that bitch in my tent. Best blueberry genetics period the end. Now that we are talking about it I’m ordering some as we speak.


I remember you were mentioning wanting some DJshort blueberry a few months back. That’s as good as it gets huh. Neat.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Isn’t the right approach hey man it served its purpose at the old place, im not using it anymore, swap me back and if I ever fire back up I can buy a new one?

Instead of talking about it and causing unwarranted and honestly unwanted animosity? Not sure what the deal is man. I like you. Can’t get a dime of anything decent back from you friend wise these last few months. Drove by your area a lot of times and can’t hear back ever idk man?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Isn’t the right approach hey man it served its purpose at the old place, im not using it anymore, swap me back and if I ever fire back up I can buy a new one?
> 
> Instead of talking about it and causing unwarranted and honestly unwanted animosity? Not sure what the deal is man. I like you. Can’t get a dime of anything decent back from you friend wise these last few months. Drove by your area a lot of times and can’t hear back ever idk man?


Why don’t you guys just PM each other?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I remember you were mentioning wanting some DJshort blueberry a few months back. That’s as good as it gets huh. Neat.


It was one of the oldest and as everyone knows blueberry the original blueberry strain.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Why don’t you guys just PM each other?


Yep


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> It was one of the oldest and as everyone knows blueberry the original blueberry strain.


Let me know if you find any deals on the Dj short BB anywhere dude.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Also, feeding tonight so I'll do a fresh dressing and show you how I use the compost/ewc. Works very nicely.


Sweet! 
I've gotta process some castings today. 
Runoff from the worm tower smells like ass so the stuff at the bottom is going anaerobic.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

Dude count the tent a loss .let clyde do his thing .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

No doubt can you help me on page 330 please


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Clyde I was wondering if you had a back yard cuz pools are reasonable priced right now and we got one but haven’t put up yet but seems like a hee hawing good time with no beaches too close to us. Just a idea for fun and something neat for your new pad.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Clyde got me turned onto sillica cuz it hardens stems but you guys ever read about it?

https://homeguides.sfgate.com/botanicare-silica-blast-do-103953.html

Helps it like survive in extreme conditions and helps it overcome adversity lol. Just what I need.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

Careful on doseage


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Careful on doseage


Yeah now that I think didn’t you even recently have issues with it? Or maybe not?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sweet!
> I've gotta process some castings today.
> Runoff from the worm tower smells like ass so the stuff at the bottom is going anaerobic.


I have a drip tray under my tub that I just recycle back into the bin once every couple days. 

Do you have one of the commercial towers? Been wondering how they work. My bigger reds will go down 8"-10" and leave the smaller worms up top. Lot of talk that reds stay in the top 3"-4"... crock of shit.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Isn’t the right approach hey man it served its purpose at the old place, im not using it anymore, swap me back and if I ever fire back up I can buy a new one?
> 
> Instead of talking about it and causing unwarranted and honestly unwanted animosity? Not sure what the deal is man. I like you. Can’t get a dime of anything decent back from you friend wise these last few months. Drove by your area a lot of times and can’t hear back ever idk man?


You should scroll back. Read the comment where you had a conversation about swapping back the tents all with just yourself. And you decided that’s what was suppose to be happening right now all without my input.. never stopped to ask if it was being used or not :/ that kinda puts me in a position where I have to publicly point out these facts. 

That’s you putting me in this situation, as this was all news to me that we were swapping tents back. See what I’m saying brother? I had no idea that was happening. 

Yet I’m not being a friend? Your really hard to be friends with if you ask me. It’s always something. Soon as I say something you don’t want to hear. Or if I’m busy when you “roll through town” with ZERO heads up. I had stuff going on man.. it’s that simple :/ 

You aren’t going to get the kind of responses you want from me by creating a problem like you just did. I posted about my life in some way, and Moab wants a tent to be traded back completely unannounced and Undiscussed. Somehow. 

That was a discussion we should have had. But never did.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Here’s what I had at 6am. Ph was like 7.4 or something stupid. Did a res change yesterday and it swung more than I’d thought it would but I fixed it I think. 

That damn front one wilts before lights off and when they first come on...... don’t know what it’s deal is. It’s. Reg. Put my blueberry in that huge pot in the back right lmao. 

Then some of my autos in the front right. 2 DNx gorilla glue and one DN x auto ultimate. Need to start a DN x green crack my iceman strain and need to start dn x wwxxl.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> You should scroll back. Read the comment where you had a conversation about swapping back the tents all with just yourself. And you decided that’s what was suppose to be happening right now all without my input.. never stopped to ask if it was being used or not :/ that kinda puts me in a position where I have to publicly point out these facts.
> 
> That’s you putting me in this situation, as this was all news to me that we were swapping tents back. See what I’m saying brother? I had no idea that was happening.
> 
> ...


You posted you no longer needed a grow space etc because you had 4x8 to work with at dudes. So that made me go “ok he isn’t using that tent anymore for his grow.....”

There was. Nothing more to it than that man. I wanted you to have it in your basement starting a grow? But if you aren’t going to, as you said earlier, I could’ve used it to save the hundred bucks man honestly. That was fucking all it was man...... damn.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

You act like I’m a dummy when I say you aren’t growing in your basement? When last week all you talked about was remodeling that basement and turning it into a grow room like soil2cocos blah blah. I was excited to see that. Then you go way left field. And I was just trying to loke..... have discussion o guess? About it? Because I was curious.... sorry for wondering man. My bad.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> It was one of the oldest and as everyone knows blueberry the original blueberry strain.


Seeds here now has them


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Days of our lives wtf. Going to chainsaw some tree down man I don’t know what else to say. Can’t have a normal guy to guy chit chat with you man.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

Y’all have each other’s numbers text or call each other. This isn’t the place to hash out your personal problems. 

@Moabfighter @ClydeWalters


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Y’all have each other’s numbers text or call each other. This isn’t the place to hash out your personal problems.
> 
> @Moabfighter @ClydeWalters


Gotcha man sorry what’s up how’s your BH doing today???? What’s the size of it say to a lighter? I think we have weird pheno. Iceman and Steve and big ole nugs seem to have one with more indica leaves but maybe I’m tripping. Mine are like just three fingered....

Edit I cleaned a lot of that yellow shit off my roots last night. They look better.... the strong ones really didn’t break off like I expected them to which is good. Only the bad peeled away it seemed.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

@ClydeWalters man if I can ever get enough veg to get a clone off..... you want a few BH clones for you or your buddy or whoever to run and get in on this comparative? Wish you were growing with us. I like you man and want to watch you grow.....


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Gotcha man sorry what’s up how’s your BH doing today???? What’s the size of it say to a lighter? I think we have weird pheno. Iceman and Steve and big ole nugs seem to have one with more indica leaves but maybe I’m tripping. Mine are like just three fingered....


It’s all good. Uhmm it’s like a bic and a half tall. But according to this chart I need to back my PPMs off to get it feeding again. 
Everything’s static... ph,ppm, and water level.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Gotcha man sorry what’s up how’s your BH doing today???? What’s the size of it say to a lighter? I think we have weird pheno. Iceman and Steve and big ole nugs seem to have one with more indica leaves but maybe I’m tripping. Mine are like just three fingered....
> 
> Edit I cleaned a lot of that yellow shit off my roots last night. They look better.... the strong ones really didn’t break off like I expected them to which is good. Only the bad peeled away it seemed.


My BH has more sativa looking leaves. Long and skinny so far.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

Let me know if y’all get yalls stuff .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> My BH has more sativa looking leaves. Long and skinny so far.


Really man. That’s interesting.

My water is falling and PH rising but I don’t think my meter checks EC..... hm.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Let me know if y’all get yalls stuff .


Nothing on informed delivery but who knows :/. Well my paycheck is in the mailbox thankfully..... card has 0.82 cents on it. Damn qbs and driver....


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 3, 2019)

I’m just going to have to buy you a new 4x4. I can’t break the old one down


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I’m just going to have to buy you a new 4x4. I can’t break the old one down


Nah man. You’re cool.would like to bring you BH clone next week if you can take it

Hell. Can bring you a clone of all the larger ones if you can get them going? All ethos.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Really man. That’s interesting.
> 
> My water is falling and PH rising but I don’t think my meter checks EC..... hm.


EC and ppm are somewhat interchangeable.


BH
 

3M


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> EC and ppm are somewhat interchangeable.
> 
> 
> BH
> ...


Those look really good! Those are hempys right? I just dropped my ppm from 300-230 to see if I can get them feeding again. Hopefully that’s a far enough drop. Guess time will tell lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

@Moabfighter

EC/PPM


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Those look really good! Those are hempys right? I just dropped my ppm from 300-230 to see if I can get them feeding again. Hopefully that’s a far enough drop. Guess time will tell lol.


Thanks. Just regular pots that I drilled a bunch of holes in to dry quicker.

They are at 13 days today. They aren't the quickest but they got a little bleached under the QBs too, til I figured them out. They are getting color back and picking up, so they should be ok.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Nah man. You’re cool.would like to bring you BH clone next week if you can take it
> 
> Hell. Can bring you a clone of all the larger ones if you can get them going? All ethos.


Right now I’m still in setup. Building the RDWC for site 1, and building an AC into the structure for site 2. Babysitting for the next week while my boy goes on his honeymoon. 

When I go to start a run at one of the sites I would LOVE 10 large clones to root and plop right into my RDWC systems.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Thanks. Just regular pots that I drilled a bunch of holes in to dry quicker.
> 
> They are at 13 days today. They aren't the quickest but they got a little bleached under the QBs too, til I figured them out. They are getting color back and picking up, so they should be ok.


The color on them look phenomenal


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Any idea what this lead problem is? Spent ten mins googling but can’t diagnose. Not rusty or black, but there’s definitely spots. Only on the very very lower oldest aged leaves.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Any idea what this lead problem is? Spent ten mins googling but can’t diagnose. Not rusty or black, but there’s definitely spots. Only on the very very lower oldest aged leaves.


Sounds like a mobile deficiency.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Wondering if I’m not feeding enough calmag. Only used it once.....water doesn’t have chlorine so I think I can rule that out.....

My other choices are the main stuff lol n p or k. Great.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

@Chunky Stool 

I replaced this cloth, but normally you just scrape off the top 2" down to the cloth.

 

Add 1" of compost.

 

Add 1" of coco.

 

Back into rotation, top coco dries to prevent gnats and other pests, the compost layer holds moisture (usually enough to skip a day watering), and you reap the rewards of microbes.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Wondering if I’m not feeding enough calmag. Only used it once.....water doesn’t have chlorine so I think I can rule that out.....
> 
> My other choices are the main stuff lol n p or k. Great.


How much K is in your nute diet?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> How much K is in your nute diet?


I feed root enhancer when I feed let me look it up hang on not sure what’s in it. The veg blend pro by botanicare is supposed be gentle.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I feed root enhancer when I feed let me look it up hang on not sure what’s in it. The veg blend pro by botanicare is supposed be gentle.


Well if it's not much, I'd start there. 

The only other thing I would guess is that you transplanted recently and roughed up some roots.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

Just got one of these bad boys.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Just got one of these bad boys.
> 
> View attachment 4344549


Hell thats neat looking man


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Still seeking out that “Raydiator” pipe. Shop in Canada returned my call this morning. Said manufacturers not making more till later in the year? I dunno..... really want that pipe.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 3, 2019)

Anyone have any recommendations on a water chiller that could cool an RDWC system with 6x 18gallon tubs and a 40-50 gallon reserve res? 

I’ve never used a water chiller period... anyone have any experience?

Thanks in advance all


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Anyone have any recommendations on a water chiller that could cool an RDWC system with 6x 18gallon tubs and a 40-50 gallon reserve res?
> 
> I’ve never used a water chiller period... anyone have any experience?
> 
> Thanks in advance all


That’s gonna be a pretty penny. @Steakbomb may be able to answer that.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Mega pricey bro. Check Craigslist I’ve seen them on there I. Your area before


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

OSHA? Shitttttttttt. Lmao. Oh the good ole days. @Moabfighter


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Mega pricey bro. Check Craigslist I’ve seen them on there I. Your area before


@Moabfighter @Smokexbreak 

The guy sponsored me to run to whole shebang. Said I could buy whatever I want under a certain point. That point I haven’t seen yet... hopefully a water chiller can be afforded? Like how expensive are we talking? I had like $500 in mind


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> @Moabfighter @Smokexbreak
> 
> The guy sponsored me to run to whole shebang. Said I could buy whatever I want under a certain point. That point I haven’t seen yet... hopefully a water chiller can be afforded? Like how expensive are we talking? I had like $500 in mind


Think they’re more than that . Bet there’s a simple way to make your own .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> @Moabfighter @Smokexbreak
> 
> The guy sponsored me to run to whole shebang. Said I could buy whatever I want under a certain point. That point I haven’t seen yet... hopefully a water chiller can be afforded? Like how expensive are we talking? I had like $500 in mind


I THINK upwards of a thousand..... unsure tho


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> @Moabfighter @Smokexbreak
> 
> The guy sponsored me to run to whole shebang. Said I could buy whatever I want under a certain point. That point I haven’t seen yet... hopefully a water chiller can be afforded? Like how expensive are we talking? I had like $500 in mind


1k-2k depending on size and quality
You’ll just have to research brands that are worth a fuck. I’m not entirely I’d message steakbomb. He said got one. I’ve seen cheapies on amazon but who knows how goodness they are.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> 1k-2k depending on size and quality
> You’ll just have to research brands that are worth a fuck. I’m not entirely I’d message steakbomb. He said got one. I’ve seen cheapies on amazon but who knows how goodness they are.


Looked one on amazon that was 80$ . Said only chills it down 1-2 degrees.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Looked one on amazon that was 80$ . Said only chills it down 1-2 degrees.


Home many gallons would it chill though? Think there’s a few parameters that we’d need to know. 

How many gallons does it chill?
How many degrees does it chill? 

And then for me I’d need to see at least a good number of reviews in a poll with at least 100 reviews on it before I’d purchase. That’s just me and how I go about buying shit on amazon. Ive had my fair share of bunk buys due to price tags lol lessons learned.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

@Moabfighter heres pic of the sh you wanted earlier.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

This is the bh . Starting to get back up


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

Holy bajeezus @iceman2494 idk what I did wrong. If Mine looked like that right now I’d be sold on this DWC shit lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

Wonder it to late to main line . I topped like 6 or 7 side branches and the top


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

Most of the credit goes to monkey . Answered all of my annoying questions.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Home many gallons would it chill though? Think there’s a few parameters that we’d need to know.
> 
> How many gallons does it chill?
> How many degrees does it chill?
> ...


Idk just skimmed through what they had . I’ll keep doing the water bottle for now .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Wonder it to late to main line . I topped like 6 or 7 side branches and the top


Nah but you better get on it lol. Oh just got the mail thank you!! I’m going to pop that this week. I’ve got skunk hero, orange kush cake, and glittlez on the way from Maine clone company. I did just order those blueberry and I’m grabbing these new Barney’s Farm strains this week. 

Blue gelato 41 
Blueberry x cookies(forum cut)

Glookies 
Gorilla glue x cookies (forum cut)

Gorilla zkittles 
Gorilla glue x zkittles


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

Man when I put that mc and dropped it down I was mad at myself for not taping the bag so it didn’t spill . That tropic thunder is pretty fast going plant . Roots already are growing and started to side shoot out . If you got yours idk y Moab didn’t get his today .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Lmfao icemans nailing it. damn man. I’d be wanting more buckets too!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> OSHA? Shitttttttttt. Lmao. Oh the good ole days. @Moabfighter
> 
> View attachment 4344566 View attachment 4344567 View attachment 4344568 View attachment 4344569


Hey man. No bucket truck? No harness? No nothing.... lol gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Think you’re onto something with that ice pack thing.
Edit smoke what’s “forum cut”? Seen that a few times before.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Lmfao icemans nailing it. damn man. I’d be wanting more buckets too!


I went by what monkey said on the trio . I feed more if it looks like it needs more . I stop when I see the yellow tips . I check ppm and ph 2 times a day . I drop ice bottles in in the Am and my wife does it when I’m at work .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Man when I put that mc and dropped it down I was mad at myself for not taping the bag so it didn’t spill . That tropic thunder is pretty fast going plant . Roots already are growing and started to side shoot out . If you got yours idk y Moab didn’t get his today .


It didn’t spill! But now I’m having to rethink how I’m going to do my grows. I need to start getting some more hempys going to put them in flower when the others finish up. I’ve got an aurora Indica and a banana hammock in coco for the front half of the tent but I need to run two more strains in the back hooked to my reservoir and pump. I won’t do three plants like that again lol I coulda ran two and made monsters out of them. But I want to run the TT and something else. I’ll clone the TT and then use colloidal silver on it to get more beans.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hey man. No bucket truck? No harness? No nothing.... lol gotta do what you gotta do.


I started with no harness and then I got sketched when had to move me so I strapped in. Lol fuck all that. One of the dumber shit I’ve done cutting trees down.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Think you’re onto something with that ice pack thing.
> Edit smoke what’s “forum cut”? Seen that a few times before.


I believe forum cut is one of the original cookies. But I’m probably wrong on that. However it is highly regarded and used quite a bit by the more reputable breeders for their crosses. The glookies and blue gelato sound so fire. I’ll always have a Gorilla genetic in my garden after this run. It’s the first time I haven’t had a gorilla genetic in the mix in two years.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I went by what monkey said on the trio . I feed more if it looks like it needs more . I stop when I see the yellow tips . I check ppm and ph 2 times a day . I drop ice bottles in in the Am and my wife does it when I’m at work .


I wonder if my PH is what threw off the trio for me. I’d like to use it but idk if it’s what caused the mag deficiency or not. I’m going to give it another month and if I can’t get it going I’m going to call it a L so I can get my other runs ready to go and running and then try again.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I wonder if my PH is what threw off the trio for me. I’d like to use it but idk if it’s what caused the mag deficiency or not. I’m going to give it another month and if I can’t get it going I’m going to call it a L so I can get my other runs ready to go and running and then try again.


Aren’t you using like a huge ass tote? Remember you were telling. Me go smaller container....


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I wonder if my PH is what threw off the trio for me. I’d like to use it but idk if it’s what caused the mag deficiency or not. I’m going to give it another month and if I can’t get it going I’m going to call it a L so I can get my other runs ready to go and running and then try again.


Gotta do that tropic thunder I’ll shoot a picand roots . Gotta little wonky out of the rw but it’s chugging along . I wanted a gorilla and a zittkez strain so bad .. that’s what custom fuckers took from me .. but without a loss some good came from it . I ordered the tropic thunder and got a couple gmo zittlez . As far as ph then probably. I ran straight trio with mammoth p and gff . No cal mag or silica yet . Monkey was pretty spot on about feeding was causing my ph dramatically drop . All this is really a good learning experience. How I could have tweaked diff in soil .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

Tote is cool set up . I seen some ppl have multiple for cloners or if they decide to go single or what not . Easier place hooking and all . I’m tempted to mainline and toss the top in a lnother bucket and see what’s up .i apologize for my spelling and pic bs . Dropped my phone and cracked the screen . Sprint doesn’t have option to go to any store and get a fix or a new . You have to call to get a replacement or schedule a meeting to fix screen .


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 3, 2019)

Woooooow 2K for a chiller lol. Might have to rely on sheer movement of water (waterfall RDWC) to cool the water. 

The chiller would need to chill over 100 gallons of water.... 

If I can keep the temps at 75F or lower I’d call it acceptable


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 3, 2019)

Thanks for all the input guys. I’m gunna find a reputable chiller b4 I buy one. If I buy one... gotta talk to my buddy about it


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Aren’t you using like a huge ass tote? Remember you were telling. Me go smaller container....


It’s a 5 gallon tote. So yes and no lol. Yes it’s a tote but it’s only 5 gallons it’s not big at all same shit I run my hempys in.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Gotta do that tropic thunder I’ll shoot a picand roots . Gotta little wonky out of the rw but it’s chugging along . I wanted a gorilla and a zittkez strain so bad .. that’s what custom fuckers took from me .. but without a loss some good came from it . I ordered the tropic thunder and got a couple gmo zittlez . As far as ph then probably. I ran straight trio with mammoth p and gff . No cal mag or silica yet . Monkey was pretty spot on about feeding was causing my ph dramatically drop . All this is really a good learning experience. How I could have tweaked diff in soil .


It’ll definitely make you a better grower. It’s easy on the physical aspect but not easy on the mental Side of it. You really have to learn your shit. So the trio is that the main three I have in the floraseries box or is it different?

I can shoot you shoot you a couple gorilla zkittles if you’d like when I get them I’m getting all three of those in 10 packs.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Tote is cool set up . I seen some ppl have multiple for cloners or if they decide to go single or what not . Easier place hooking and all . I’m tempted to mainline and toss the top in a lnother bucket and see what’s up .i apologize for my spelling and pic bs . Dropped my phone and cracked the screen . Sprint doesn’t have option to go to any store and get a fix or a new . You have to call to get a replacement or schedule a meeting to fix screen .


I’m going to mainline in the next week if the growth stays on point. Seems to be back on track and if not I’ll have a clone to run in my hempys so it’s not a complete loss.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Woooooow 2K for a chiller lol. Might have to rely on sheer movement of water (waterfall RDWC) to cool the water.
> 
> The chiller would need to chill over 100 gallons of water....
> 
> If I can keep the temps at 75F or lower I’d call it acceptable


The waterfall RDWC are gangster.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Roots look kinda better but still not great. Damnit. Don’t know what to do. 

What’s your PH sit at ideally iceman? Going to do those ice packs starting in the morning. She’s freezing. Water for me now


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> The waterfall RDWC are gangster.


Yea that’s how I’m going to approach this to start I think


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> It’ll definitely make you a better grower. It’s easy on the physical aspect but not easy on the mental Side of it. You really have to learn your shit. So the trio is that the main three I have in the floraseries box or is it different?
> 
> I can shoot you shoot you a couple gorilla zkittles if you’d like when I get them I’m getting all three of those in 10 packs.


Hold on to them for now . If and when we all stick these grows out . I’d be happy to grow grow one


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Roots look kinda better but still not great. Damnit. Don’t know what to do.
> 
> What’s your PH sit at ideally iceman? Going to do those ice packs starting in the morning. She’s freezing. Water for me now


The new white roots look good . Just keep temps in res down and you’ll be better .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Yea that’s how I’m going to approach this to start I think


Makes the most sense in regards to RDWC from my standpoint.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Hold on to them for now . If and when we all stick these grows out . I’d be happy to grow grow one


Will do bro. Again I appreciate it! I may not stick the DWC end out but I’ll definitely finish a banana hammock for this comparative lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Will do bro. Again I appreciate it! I may not stick the DWC end out but I’ll definitely finish a banana hammock for this comparative lol.


Diff ways to the end of our journey. Just fun along the way .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

Has anyone heard of the Sierra Nevada nute line 
?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Diff ways to the end of our journey. Just fun along the way .


True that at least we are finding out what does and doesn’t work for us lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Has anyone heard of the Sierra Nevada nute line
> ?


Negative ghost rider


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Has anyone heard of the Sierra Nevada nute line
> ?


Heard of them as a discount nute once. 

If you want a really good cheap nute ice check out jacks classic blossom booster. I use it and can’t wait for flower to use it. The flavors it gives are amazing.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Heard of them as a discount nute once.
> 
> If you want a really good cheap nute ice check out jacks classic blossom booster. I use it and can’t wait for flower to use it. The flavors it gives are amazing.


It was free and I get a email news letter every week .just curious because I’ve seen 0 of anyone using .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> True that at least we are finding out what does and doesn’t work for us lol.


Your hempys are stupid good looking ! The whole control factor is the winner of it all .


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 3, 2019)

Lmao, nope. No time for that! WTF guys? Y'all talk more than 20 teen age girls at a slumber party!

Ha ha, just kidding but, for real I'm not gonna catch up with 43 pages.

So, how's everyone doing? How is this epic grow battle going?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Taking my dad 900 bucks after fees worth of Kiss tickets for Charlotte. Today’s his birthday. Been 20 years plus since he’s seen them. Last time his mom got him tickets. She passed away year before last. He’s probably gonna cry. 

I busted my ass to get these fucking tickets. 9th row on Genes side.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> View attachment 4344659
> 
> Lmao, nope. No time for that! WTF guys? Y'all talk more than 20 teen age girls at a slumber party!
> 
> ...


So your telling me you didn’t hear kelly dumping zack Morris yesterday?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> View attachment 4344659
> 
> Lmao, nope. No time for that! WTF guys? Y'all talk more than 20 teen age girls at a slumber party!
> 
> ...


Good man. Why aren’t you on with us? I wish I had a BH bean to get you in but I sent all mine out :/


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @Moabfighter
> 
> The 3M is doing good. Banana Hammock too, but I'm taking a liking to that 3M.


I haven’t even started one man..... in fact. If you’re going to run this out for me. I will hang onto my remaining space and let you show me what it’s all about.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Taking my dad 900 bucks after fees worth of Kiss tickets for Charlotte. Today’s his birthday. Been 20 years plus since he’s seen them. Last time his mom got him tickets. She passed away year before last. He’s probably gonna cry.
> 
> I busted my ass to get these fucking tickets. 9th row on Genes side.
> 
> View attachment 4344672


Guy I work with was trying to win tickets . He’s an older guy . Said he last seen then when they were a whole band . Was the kiss my ass tour .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

3M I want more info on those you sent me man sorry. It all runs together and I’m really sorry. I just got off work and it’s 8:30 and I’m driving an hour one way to see my dad then come back home after dinner and back up for 6 tomorrow. Just got off storm work. We work a lot man and I wish I had more time to keep up. 

What iceman said earlier. If I’m not like looking at my family speaking words, I’m on here typing. And that’s great. You guys are my friends. Real life friends.... few and far between. You guys are reliable to always be around and I appreciate that a lot. I like having some dudes I can bicker with sometimes because I don’t get that in real life straight up.... I’m a hermit. You guys probably hate me but one day I’ll be dead and I’ll remember the ten people who post on here bi daily whatever I swear to god. You guys screennames are my “friends”.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Guy I work with was trying to win tickets . He’s an older guy . Said he last seen then when they were a whole band . Was the kiss my ass tour .


Yeah dad bitches it isn’t Ace and Peter now but fuck it this is as good as he’s gonna get.....


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

experience should be fun ! Rock out to that shit . Saw blink 182 years bk . Hell of a time .


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So your telling me you didn’t hear kelly dumping zack Morris yesterday?


Lmao, dude it's all over town like, everyone knows. OMG 

Good one ice.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

Gotta reel you back in to keep watching the show .


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Good man. Why aren’t you on with us? I wish I had a BH bean to get you in but I sent all mine out :/


That's cool bud. I'll get in on one someday. I'm gonna be building in a flower room soon, 16' x 12' basically, and I'll have probably 8 spots for decent sized plants. That'll leave my current room open to be used as veg only. I'm dialing in on the perpetual grow. Then I'll have room for a comparison grow. 

What strain is BH?


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Gotta reel you back in to keep watching the show .


I peek in once in a while, every few days or so. But damn! Shit moves quick in this thread. Total group effort going on in here. I can't keep up. Lol


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> That's cool bud. I'll get in on one someday. I'm gonna be building in a flower room soon, 16' x 12' basically, and I'll have probably 8 spots for decent sized plants. That'll leave my current room open to be used as veg only. I'm dialing in on the perpetual grow. Then I'll have room for a comparison grow.
> 
> What strain is BH?


Banana hammock by ethos. 

Unfortunately my hydro and soil BH is some of the winpiest plant I’ve had. Some guys like iceman 3M Steve and I think there’s another guy doing fantastic with it.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Banana hammock by ethos.
> 
> Unfortunately my hydro and soil BH is some of the winpiest plant I’ve had. Some guys like iceman 3M Steve and I think there’s another guy doing fantastic with it.


Lol, for fuck sake it's the name of the damn thread! Shit! Take another hit! Lol, I'm ripped apparently...

So no one but them has had any luck with it so far on this thread?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Your hempys are stupid good looking ! The whole control factor is the winner of it all .


Man I appreciate it! I agree on the control factor! One of the biggest benefits of getting it of soil.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> View attachment 4344659
> 
> Lmao, nope. No time for that! WTF guys? Y'all talk more than 20 teen age girls at a slumber party!
> 
> ...


Haha I hear that!! Well @iceman2494 is kicking everyone’s ass lol. His DWC are killing it!! I’m struggling like a mofo. However my hempys we were trying to fix look fucking great! We were right on with the K and the silica. About 1.5 weeks into flower.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, for fuck sake it's the name of the damn thread! Shit! Take another hit! Lol, I'm ripped apparently...
> 
> So no one but them has had any luck with it so far on this thread?


A few are flourishing. I popped another one to run in coco so I actually make it to flower. 

This dinky fuck is a month old


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Haha I hear that!! Well @iceman2494 is kicking everyone’s ass lol. His DWC are killing it!! I’m struggling like a mofo. However my hempys we were trying to fix look fucking great! We were right on with the K and the silica. About 1.5 weeks into flower.
> View attachment 4344701


Excellent, Smoke! Good to hear some knowledge was useful and works as specified. 

What ratio of Rhino Skin did you settle on? I've fed mine now 3 times with it and I'm only giving about 1/4 tsp in 3 gallons. So far so good but I started at week 5 and it's the end of week 6 when its supposed to stop being given. I think I know for sure how it affects my grow on the next one.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> 3M I want more info on those you sent me man sorry. It all runs together and I’m really sorry. I just got off work and it’s 8:30 and I’m driving an hour one way to see my dad then come back home after dinner and back up for 6 tomorrow. Just got off storm work. We work a lot man and I wish I had more time to keep up.
> 
> What iceman said earlier. If I’m not like looking at my family speaking words, I’m on here typing. And that’s great. You guys are my friends. Real life friends.... few and far between. You guys are reliable to always be around and I appreciate that a lot. I like having some dudes I can bicker with sometimes because I don’t get that in real life straight up.... I’m a hermit. You guys probably hate me but one day I’ll be dead and I’ll remember the ten people who post on here bi daily whatever I swear to god. You guys screennames are my “friends”.


The 3M you sent me is going good. 

 

The ODST is pretty much a straight sativa, moderate feeder. 

The Scarab is mostly indica, heavy K feeder in flower. 

What info are you looking for?


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> A few are flourishing. I popped another one to run in coco so I actually make it to flower.
> 
> This dinky fuck is a month old


Are you using RO water? She's definitely magnesium def.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Excellent, Smoke! Good to hear some knowledge was useful and works as specified.
> 
> What ratio of Rhino Skin did you settle on? I've fed mine now 3 times with it and I'm only giving about 1/4 tsp in 3 gallons. So far so good but I started at week 5 and it's the end of week 6 when its supposed to stop being given. I think I know for sure how it affects my grow on the next one.


I cut the silica entirely. I didn’t grab the rhino skin. I believe @iceman2494 did.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Are you using RO water? She's definitely magnesium def.


Ya I’ve been trying to get it under control. I think I’ve finally got it back on track... idk though we will see I’m giving it a week and I may switch to my remo nutrients that I’m really familiar with. But giving it another month and if it’s not flourishing I’m scrapping it and calling it a loss lol.

Yes on the RO water


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 3, 2019)

It amazes me how quickly they darken up after feed. This morning below.
 
And now. Very shit picture. My bad


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I cut the silica entirely. I didn’t grab the rhino skin. I believe @iceman2494 did.


I have and I used it on the bh . Then things went funky . I could have used to much at the time. Or root rot setting in ? Happened at same time .


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Ya I’ve been trying to get it under control. I think I’ve finally got it back on track... idk though we will see I’m giving it a week and I may switch to my remo nutrients that I’m really familiar with. But giving it another month and if it’s not flourishing I’m scrapping it and calling it a loss lol.
> 
> Yes on the RO water


Ah, gotcha. Yep it takes some testing to find the sweet spot. I have my basic things I use and I try not to modify much at a time from grow to grow. I've been basing all of my nute tweaks on past grows and making minor adjustments.


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 3, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> It amazes me how quickly they darken up after feed. This morning below.
> View attachment 4344719
> And now. Very shit picture. My bad
> View attachment 4344718


Great looking plants JT!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 3, 2019)

Dad cried when I gave him those tickets...... 

Man. Might be the most feel good moment of my life. In January man I said I gotta get a good job to get him those tickets and I fucking did it. Really proud of myself. Honest to god it took two straight weeks of work to get those tickets.... but I grinded and chainsawed and made it happen!


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I have and I used it on the bh . Then things went funky . I could have used to much at the time. Or root rot setting in ? Happened at same time .


DWC right? Yeah, I wouldn't know where to begin to figure out how little you would give Rhino skin for that. The directions are crazy for the amount to use for the amount of soil coverage and they don't relate to hydro at all. 

I think it's got potential but will require some diligent testing to get it figured out.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 3, 2019)

That's awesome moab


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> DWC right? Yeah, I wouldn't know where to begin to figure out how little you would give Rhino skin for that. The directions are crazy for the amount to use for the amount of soil coverage and they don't relate to hydro at all.
> 
> I think it's got potential but will require some diligent testing to get it figured out.


That’s kinda the issue I’m having in hydro is how much of what to add. I moved to megacrop which is a one part I’ve had some success with but figured out my PH pen was fucked up so got all that taken care of and it seems to be responding but still I feel like the mag deficiency is killing me. Which is why I may go to the remo nutes since I know there’s plenty of cal mag just in the grow and micro.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 3, 2019)

Cold war organics Bud Bread has cal and mag. Pretty good stuff imo


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 3, 2019)

Hey everybody, hope youre all having a good day! Just poppin in to update my BH.

Just waiting on growth for the next cuts.

In other news, my triple cheese will be getting transplanted into a 7gal fabric pot and probably put into flower this weekend.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Hey everybody, hope youre all having a good day! Just poppin in to update my BH.
> View attachment 4344764
> Just waiting on growth for the next cuts.
> 
> ...


Looking good dude!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Looking good dude!


Thanks Smoke


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 3, 2019)

Got the Aurora Indica in her final pot. 
2 gallon airpot.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Got the Aurora Indica in her final pot.
> 2 gallon airpot.
> 
> View attachment 4344806 View attachment 4344807


Is that her solo cup in there with her?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 4, 2019)

Stupid front droopy one. Lol idk. Instead of just looking at the bad though..... everything else kicking it. Trying to grow a true blueberry bush in the back right. Gonna let it veg atleast three months.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 4344883
> 
> Stupid front droopy one. Lol idk.


Looks like she just got a good drink


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 4, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Looks like she just got a good drink


Actually she was bone dry so I watered her. Maybe that’s the problem drinking more than I’m giving


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Actually she was bone dry so I watered her. Maybe that’s the problem drinking more than I’m giving


Ive had the same thing happen to plants a few mins after flowering. Some plants do it more than others, thats for sure


----------



## Steakbomb (Jun 4, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Anyone have any recommendations on a water chiller that could cool an RDWC system with 6x 18gallon tubs and a 40-50 gallon reserve res?
> 
> I’ve never used a water chiller period... anyone have any experience?
> 
> Thanks in advance all


So total volume is gonna be in the 150-gallon range? You'd probably want a 1/4hp (or better yet 1/2hp) chiller and would probably want to go with whatever the highest-flow pump that chiller can work with. 1/4hp from Active Aqua for example could do a 925gph pump; 1/2hp can handle 1600gph...

Do some shopping around as chillers are pricy. You could probably also consider throwing a few chiller probes into the walls of the control reservoir - you'd need several given the water volume, but depending on brand of the big chiller it may wind up being less expensive going w probes.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

You guys should really check into compost tea. I know I sound like a broken fucking record lol, but as long as you keep the water under 80, chances of rot are very slim to none.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 4, 2019)

Triple cheese successfully transplanted!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Triple cheese successfully transplanted!
> 
> View attachment 4344916 View attachment 4344917


Looks good. Did you hack that root ball back any?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Looks good. Did you hack that root ball back any?


No, didnt even consider it, I did throw some myco under it. Might not develop enough to make a difference but figured I would try


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> No, didnt even consider it, I did throw some myco under it. Might not develop enough to make a difference but figured I would try


Well looks like you're doing it right from where I'm sitting lol. Never tried a cheese strain.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Well looks like you're doing it right from where I'm sitting lol. Never tried a cheese strain.


I did a blue cheese from Barneys back in 2012 and it was pretty delicious. This was a freebie from Barneys and everything Ive grown from them has been proper so I figured why not. It has a great structure so far. I'm loving using the rhino skin after their manifold is completed, their trunks have doubled in size in a week.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> So total volume is gonna be in the 150-gallon range? You'd probably want a 1/4hp (or better yet 1/2hp) chiller and would probably want to go with whatever the highest-flow pump that chiller can work with. 1/4hp from Active Aqua for example could do a 925gph pump; 1/2hp can handle 1600gph...
> 
> Do some shopping around as chillers are pricy. You could probably also consider throwing a few chiller probes into the walls of the control reservoir - you'd need several given the water volume, but depending on brand of the big chiller it may wind up being less expensive going w probes.


Just out of curiosity, have you tried a control box around your res with AC to keep it cool? Seems like a much cheaper alternative. Just a thought.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I did a blue cheese from Barneys back in 2012 and it was pretty delicious. This was a freebie from Barneys and everything Ive grown from them has been proper so I figured why not. It has a great structure so far. I'm loving using the rhino skin after their manifold is completed, their trunks have doubled in size in a week.


I've never had a bitch about Barney's either. Always solid genetics. 

Does it taste like cheese?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I've never had a bitch about Barney's either. Always solid genetics.
> 
> Does it taste like cheese?


The triple cheese isnt even in flower yet, the blue cheese I think took on a blueberry flavor instead of cheese. Hoping this one will taste like some straight parmesan or some shit haha


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> The triple cheese isnt even in flower yet, the blue cheese I think took on a blueberry flavor instead of cheese. Hoping this one will taste like some straight parmesan or some shit haha


Cheese and weed... I dunno lol. 

I've had a few that tasted like a Christmas tree lol. Wasn't a fan of those either.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

Hydro is about to lap the cocos. They've got a week on it, but in their defense I did bleach them a bit as you can see.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Cheese and weed... I dunno lol.
> 
> I've had a few that tasted like a Christmas tree lol. Wasn't a fan of those either.


I just grew out some gdp from blimburn that had a menthol flavor. It was weird man, even felt like it cooled the lungs just a tiny bit. Not anything like cigs though


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Hydro is about to lap the cocos. They've got a week on it, but in their defense I did bleach them a bit as you can see.
> 
> View attachment 4344930


I like that you use some coco in the net cup to help them out some. I fully expected to be in last place with all you guys, it sucks that some of the fellas have had issues but they are learning and thats whats up. Im learning too


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I just grew out some gdp from blimburn that had a menthol flavor. It was weird man, even felt like it cooled the lungs just a tiny bit. Not anything like cigs though


I've had a GSC from Cali Connection that was minty, almost like a menthol. Big, long tokes it was so good. Only problem with that, is it's hard to do anything afterward lol. Problem with good flavors... keeps you toking lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I like that you use some coco in the net cup to help them out some. I fully expected to be in last place with all you guys, it sucks that some of the fellas have had issues but they are learning and thats whats up. Im learning too


My issues have all been QB related, but I think I have them dialed in now. No more bleaching and everything seems to be picking back up.

I always use coco. Beast mode for the roots in my opinion.

Day 6 from sprout. Can't get roots that quick in dirt.

 

Your BH is looking fantastic though. How long you looking to veg?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 4, 2019)

Im gonna let it get its manifold and then beef out. Probably 50-60 days. Seems to get them right where I want them. I could go sooner but Im atleast waiting til my flowering girls are harvested. Thats in 40-45 days


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 4, 2019)

If I ever do dwc, I will follow your idea and add coco. Such a good idea


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> If I ever do dwc, I will follow your idea and add coco. Such a good idea


60 days sounds about right for a manifold. You can cheat it by about 2 weeks by fimming the 4th and taking the growth tips off the 1st and 2nd node as soon as they pop, if you ever want to try it. 

Smoke said his coco was waterlogging, but it's my go to. I hate hydroton, lava rock is just as bad in my opinion. Rock wool is ok, but doesn't seem to carry the same root growth as quickly in my opinion.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> 60 days sounds about right for a manifold. You can cheat it by about 2 weeks by fimming the 4th and taking the growth tips off the 1st and 2nd node as soon as they pop, if you ever want to try it.
> 
> Smoke said his coco was waterlogging, but it's my go to. I hate hydroton, lava rock is just as bad in my opinion. Rock wool is ok, but doesn't seem to carry the same root growth as quickly in my opinion.


I do about a 60/40 coco/perlite mix, maybe even a little more perlite. I can't seem to drown them no matter what I do which was the idea


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I do about a 60/40 coco/perlite mix, maybe even a little more perlite. I can't seem to drown them no matter what I do which was the idea


I only use perlite in my supa soil mixes. Even then, the compost stays very light (LOTS of calcium), so I probably don't need to, but it's insurance. I've honestly never found a need with the coco. What for coco do you use? 

I use Cocotek, which everybody tries to shit on because of initial high salt, but if you buffer, doesn't really matter it seems.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I only use perlite in my supa soil mixes. Even then, the compost stays very light (LOTS of calcium), so I probably don't need to, but it's insurance. I've honestly never found a need with the coco. What for coco do you use?
> 
> I use Cocotek, which everybody tries to shit on because of initial high salt, but if you buffer, doesn't really matter it seems.


I use coco loco, and I actually buffer it with some dolemite lime that has some form of magnesium included, a cup to a bag.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I use coco loco, and I actually buffer it with some dolemite lime that has some form of magnesium included, a cup to a bag.


Lime, really? My coco is usually right around 7. Apparently it's working, just found that odd lol. I could see gypsum.

How's the ph after the buffer?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 4, 2019)

I use extra perlite to add a shit ton of air, I read in a coco growing guide that they experienced the best growth with a 60/40 - 50/50 ratio. I think that does cause the coco to dry out faster but Im using 7 gal fabric pots and just showed the wife how to water them bitches so its gonna get watered twice a day now.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Lime, really? My coco is usually right around 7. Apparently it's working, just found that odd lol. I could see gypsum.
> 
> How's the ph after the buffer?


I literally have never checked the pH. I use advanced nutrients pH perfect and apparently it works cause Ive had zero issues. Havent used my pH pen with coco yet.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I literally have never checked the pH. I use advanced nutrients pH perfect and apparently it works cause Ive had zero issues. Havent used my pH pen with coco yet.


Interesting. Maybe I'll have to play around with that a bit.

I don't worry so much about ph with organic fertilizer and microbes, but there's a lot of folks that could benefit from that info, I'm sure.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Interesting. Maybe I'll have to play around with that a bit.
> 
> I don't worry so much about ph with organic fertilizer and microbes, but there's a lot of folks that could benefit from that info, I'm sure.


I dont know the whole thing behind AN being a "dishonest" or "immoral" company, never researched it but people seem to have something against them besides the pricetag. I was raised up being told "this stuff was what the pros use" so I decided to break the bank. I'm loving it in coco, in soil I had to pH it to 6.5. It was a bitch. Dont use it in soil.... lol


----------



## Steakbomb (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Just out of curiosity, have you tried a control box around your res with AC to keep it cool? Seems like a much cheaper alternative. Just a thought.


I have not, however my reservoir is 15gal and for my rig I use a 1/10hp model so still pricy, but not quite the cash outlay for a 1/2hp.

AC may be a more realistic option for me once I'm not growing in a metal filing cabinet anymore though!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I dont know the whole thing behind AN being a "dishonest" or "immoral" company, never researched it but people seem to have something against them besides the pricetag. I was raised up being told "this stuff was what the pros use" so I decided to break the bank. I'm loving it in coco, in soil I had to pH it to 6.5. It was a bitch. Dont use it in soil.... lol


Never indulged lol. Hell, if it works, what's the diff between that and any other synthetic nute, right?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

Steakbomb said:


> I have not, however my reservoir is 15gal and for my rig I use a 1/10hp model so still pricy, but not quite the cash outlay for a 1/2hp.
> 
> AC may be a more realistic option for me once I'm not growing in a metal filing cabinet anymore though!


Copy that. Just figured it might be more economical.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Never indulged lol. Hell, if it works, what's the diff between that and any other synthetic nute, right?


Yes sir, that might be it, that its synthetic. I lower the doses on my nutes alot in the last two weeks to get that all out. It worked really well last time.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Yes sir, that might be it, that its synthetic. I lower the doses on my nutes alot in the last two weeks to get that all out. It worked really well last time.


Synthetic is synthetic to me lol. I don't have anything against them, just salt. I use organic because I farm and I have all the material. I think organic grows faster and healthier, but that's probably just my imagination lol. 

I also don't flush. It's actually a bad thing. If it's a rainy season, hay will take up extra nitrates... a flush if you will. It shows in testing. Nitrate toxicity is very harmful to livestock, I can't imagine it being any different in cannabis, but I don't know if it's been tested either. Just a thought.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 4, 2019)

Day 42 - CDLC in DWC

Water drops about 2 inches a day - made a nute bucket of 4 gallons - mixed in and made 700 ppm food, with extra calmag (seeing a lot of calmag dots still)

Filled the bucket back up and ppm was sitting 650-700. As we are entering into flower I'm hoping that ppm isn't too high. pH was around 5.6 so i squirted in a bit of pH UP to bump it to 5.8

 

Started to split the center trunk from the LST - wrapped some duct tape around it - will leave that in place for a day or two to stop the trunk from breaking anymore.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

Hydro bin is kicking ass. Planted seeds 4 days ago. Broccoli came up yesterday, already has 2" tap in the water. Cauliflower is coming up today.

The 2 red containers are Gorilla Cookie compliments of @bigggsteve89, thank you. 

Just put some crepe myrtle and some big ass flowers on the right side. Still have to fill in the rest.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Day 42 - CDLC in DWC
> 
> Water drops about 2 inches a day - made a nute bucket of 4 gallons - mixed in and made 700 ppm food, with extra calmag (seeing a lot of calmag dots still)
> 
> ...


What's your ppm drop per day?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 4, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Is that her solo cup in there with her?


Yep! I cut slits in the sides and then cut the bottom off. Kinda like a solo cup net pot


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You guys should really check into compost tea. I know I sound like a broken fucking record lol, but as long as you keep the water under 80, chances of rot are very slim to none.


You’re going to have to walk me through it but I’ll definitely give it a shot.... I have to start a compost bin


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You’re going to have to walk me through it but I’ll definitely give it a shot.... I have to start a compost bin


If you have kitchen scraps and grass clipping you can compost.

I run multiple types of compost for every occasion lol, but a standard compost will do fine. Worms make it even better.

Let me know when you want to get it up and running and I'll help you sort it out.

I'm tempted to force mine into root rot once it's a little bigger just to show you guys what the tea will do lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

Just dumped a bucket into the worm bin. I'll make a tutorial today. Super easy. 

Get a 5 gallon bucket and a lid if you just want compost. Get a storage tub with at least 10" high sides if you want worms.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Makes the most sense in regards to RDWC from my standpoint.


Agreed. Moving water like actually flowing water will always remain cooler than water standing still in a bucket. 

Oh that helps to start. so the building that I’m doing for site #1 will be air conditioned.... so maybe I won’t need a chiller? I can always add one in later if I leave space for it


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If you have kitchen scraps and grass clipping you can compost.
> 
> I run multiple types of compost for every occasion lol, but a standard compost will do fine. Worms make it even better.
> 
> ...


Will do! I need to make a compost bin though... that’ll be a project on Its own.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 4, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Agreed. Moving water like actually flowing water will always remain cooler than water standing still in a bucket.
> 
> Oh that helps to start. so the building that I’m doing for site #1 will be air conditioned.... so maybe I won’t need a chiller? I can always add one in later if I leave space for it


Absolutely on all of that. Plus larger bodies of water are harder to heat and cool quickly so you have to room for play....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Agreed. Moving water like actually flowing water will always remain cooler than water standing still in a bucket.
> 
> Oh that helps to start. so the building that I’m doing for site #1 will be air conditioned.... so maybe I won’t need a chiller? I can always add one in later if I leave space for it


Control box around the res with AC piped in was my recommendation.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Will do! I need to make a compost bin though... that’ll be a project on Its own.


5 gallon bucket with a lid... that's all you need.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 4, 2019)

Finally!!! This bitch is finally 100% on track holy hell!! She grew an inch in less than 24 hours and after stepping my ppm to 240 yesterday she started feeding. She dropped to 190 since yesterday afternoon. So 50 ppm.... @3rd Monkey @iceman2494


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> 5 gallon bucket with a lid... that's all you need.


Hmmm this would work. But then you have to figure out a way for that to be monitored like if it gets too low and shuts the AC off the whole room would be fucked.... idk maybe a submersible heater or something would combat it.... see what I’m saying? The room will need the AC but maybe the reservoir won’t... then you’re in a pinch.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> 5 gallon bucket with a lid... that's all you need.


So what do I do? lol I’ve got plenty of all that! I’d definitely like one with and without worms.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Hmmm this would work. But then you have to figure out a way for that to be monitored like if it gets too low and shuts the AC off the whole room would be fucked.... idk maybe a submersible heater or something would combat it.... see what I’m saying? The room will need the AC but maybe the reservoir won’t... then you’re in a pinch.


Separate AC unit. $200 vs $1000.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Separate AC unit. $200 vs $1000.


Hahaha now that’s the truth! Good call. I guess that’d work too.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 4, 2019)

You think I can go ahead and make my mainlines cut in the next couple days on that DWC @3rd Monkey


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> What's your ppm drop per day?


it's not that bad, ppm stays pretty stable. Last night i was seeing about 500 in the bucket before adding 700 ppm refill nute/water.

I've been using my truncheon through and it's only in 50 ppm increments.

i feel like at 700 ppm i'm going to come home to some nute burnt leaf tips tonight.... we'll see.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> So what do I do? lol I’ve got plenty of all that! I’d definitely like one with and without worms.


Lay a base layer down. Sawdust, coco, grass clippings... anything that will leave some air pockets and not compact too bad. Usually high carbon content.

 

Add your scraps. Avoid meat and heavily processed food. This is my flower bucket, so it gets mostly P, K, Ca, and Mg components added. When you first start it, blend your scraps to a fine blend and it'll start composting much quicker.

 

Cover up the scraps with more carbon material.

 

Then scraps, then carbon. Then add some water. Damp sponge is what you are looking for. Just enough to soak into the material without water laying in the bottom of the bucket. Then put the lid on but allow airflow... VERY important to have airflow.

 

Once the bucket is about half full, put the lid on tight, shake the shit out of it to mix everything around, tap the lid and then take it off and leave your gap for airflow. If there's any scraps on top after the shake, cover them.

I use paper towel and shit paper rolls, unwaxed paper plates, amazon boxes without the ink parts, etc as a carbon too.

 

The smaller the particles, the quicker it composts.

Took me longer to write this than to make the bucket lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You think I can go ahead and make my mainlines cut in the next couple days on that DWC @3rd Monkey


Top growth looks better, but I would just fim the top for now to push those sides. You could just do it full out though on that 3rd if you'd like. My only objection is that the fans aren't super healthy on that node.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> it's not that bad, ppm stays pretty stable. Last night i was seeing about 500 in the bucket before adding 700 ppm refill nute/water.
> 
> I've been using my truncheon through and it's only in 50 ppm increments.
> 
> i feel like at 700 ppm i'm going to come home to some nute burnt leaf tips tonight.... we'll see.


You have to top off with plain water to get an accurate reading on how much it feeds from the last time, before adding any nutes back in. Maybe you did do that and I'm just misunderstanding.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You have to top off with plain water to get an accurate reading on how much it feeds from the last time, before adding any nutes back in. Maybe you did do that and I'm just misunderstanding.


ah yeah i haven't been doing it that way, haven't been worrying too much about how much she's eating - just trying to keep it topped off at a reasonable EC level

it's easier to just blast in the nutes/water at the same time from a pre-made nute bucket lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> ah yeah i haven't been doing it that way, haven't been worrying too much about how much she's eating - just trying to keep it topped off at a reasonable EC level
> 
> it's easier to just blast in the nutes/water at the same time from a pre-made nute bucket lol


The downside to that is you don't know what's waste ppm and what's feed ppm in my opinion. It's easy to overnute or lockout that way. 

As long as it's working well for you though, by all means.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Top growth looks better, but I would just fim the top for now to push those sides. You could just do it full out though on that 3rd if you'd like. My only objection is that the fans aren't super healthy on that node.


That’s a good point I was fearful of that... so fim and then top a bit later?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s a good point I was fearful of that... so fim and then top a bit later?


That's your call, but that's what I would do. Clip the 2 lower nodes off, fim the top and pinch any growth tips above the third, leaving the fans. Give it a week, top it and clone the top, and start your manifold.

Basically, you want to redirect all your growth to that node.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 4, 2019)

Still haven’t decided to main line that skunk . Is it to far to start or should I just top the shit out of it and make it a bush?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Still haven’t decided to main line that skunk . Is it to far to start or should I just top the shit out of it and make it a bush?


Whatever you're feeling. No such thing as too late. I think you said you don't have room for clones, so a manifold would be a waste at this point, in my opinion.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 4, 2019)

Gonna need to defoliate and just top and bush it out .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Gonna need to defoliate and just top and bush it out .


King crop that bitch. You won't regret it on that monster.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Lay a base layer down. Sawdust, coco, grass clippings... anything that will leave some air pockets and not compact too bad. Usually high carbon content.
> 
> View attachment 4344972
> 
> ...


What’s your scraps for flower that you use vs. veg?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> What’s your scraps for flower that you use vs. veg?


I use coffee grounds and eggshells as my main source of Ca and Mg in both.

Flower, I use banana peels, bonemeal (you can buy this if you want it), chicken shit, potato skins (for trace elements) and I mix in a handful of hard wood ashes after it's done. 

Veg, I use everything else that composts, plus some rabbit shit and no wood ash, bone meal, or chicken shit.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> The downside to that is you don't know what's waste ppm and what's feed ppm in my opinion. It's easy to overnute or lockout that way.
> 
> As long as it's working well for you though, by all means.


that's a really good point - what would classify as wasteppm? I mean the entire bucket is available so eventually won't they (the extra ppms in the water) eventually get drank?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> that's a really good point - what would classify as wasteppm? I mean the entire bucket is available so eventually won't they (the extra ppms in the water) eventually get drank?


The waste ppm usually consists of bound (unusable) nutrients and extra hydrogen or hydroxide ions, that's what fluctuates ph. Ph stands for Potential Hydrogen... PH.

Anyhow, without a full blown science lesson, the plants swap H ions for nutrient uptake and some nutrients cockblock each other and bind. 

That's why I always suggest checking how much it feeds. When it starts to taper down and ppm starts to level off, that's when it's time to remove a gallon or 2 and add fresh.

Those waste ppm are unusable.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> The waste ppm usually consists of bound (unusable) nutrients and extra hydrogen or hydroxide ions, that's what fluctuates ph. Ph stands for Potential Hydrogen... PH.
> 
> Anyhow, without a full blown science lesson, the plants swap H ions for nutrient uptake and some nutrients cockblock each other and bind.
> 
> ...


it will definitely be easier for me to measure ppm down the line once i have a feed reservoir keeping the water levels topped off all the time. For now it's just me manually pumping the water in. 

that's really good to know - very useful. Makes sense why this guide <-- (click for link) said if certain conditions meet, then you need to dump the bucket and put in fresh.

Never thought about all the crap sitting in the water the plant CAN'T use...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> it will definitely be easier for me to measure ppm down the line once i have a feed reservoir keeping the water levels topped off all the time. For now it's just me manually pumping the water in.
> 
> that's really good to know - very useful. Makes sense why this guide said if certain conditions meet, then you need to dump the bucket and put in fresh.
> 
> Never thought about all the crap sitting in the water the plant CAN'T use...


Science has a way of making everything so complicated you need 6 degrees to understand it. It's much less complicated if you assimilate it to something you already know.

It's just + and - lol. Opposites attract. It gets a little more complicated once you get into valence, so a merry go round is a good assimilation for me lol.

Anyhow, you'll get the hang of it. Once you do it long enough, you don't even see ppm or ph codes. You turn into Neo and become the code lol. Kids just watched the matrix haha.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Science has a way of making everything so complicated you need 6 degrees to understand it. It's much less complicated if you assimilate it to something you already know.
> 
> It's just + and - lol. Opposites attract. It gets a little more complicated once you get into valence, so a merry go round is a good assimilation for me lol.
> 
> Anyhow, you'll get the hang of it. Once you do it long enough, you don't even see ppm or ph codes. You turn into Neo and become the code lol. Kids just watched the matrix haha.


i've already started making the nute bucket before i even go into the garden anymore, knowing i'll need it there when i go to check ppm/ph on the bucket lol

habits..


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i've already started making the nute bucket before i even go into the garden anymore, knowing i'll need it there when i go to check ppm/ph on the bucket lol
> 
> habits..


Whatever works. Million ways to skin a cat. If you run into trouble though, start checking daily ppm drop and you should be able to sort it out pretty quick.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I use coffee grounds and eggshells as my main source of Ca and Mg in both.
> 
> Flower, I use banana peels, bonemeal (you can buy this if you want it), chicken shit, potato skins (for trace elements) and I mix in a handful of hard wood ashes after it's done.
> 
> Veg, I use everything else that composts, plus some rabbit shit and no wood ash, bone meal, or chicken shit.


Word I’ll get these going this weekend. Can I compost my leaves from defoliation? Probably a stupid question and I’ll be doing some research tonight on Composting after I get off considering I’m pretty fucking clueless about it.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Word I’ll get these going this weekend. Can I compost my leaves from defoliation? Probably a stupid question and I’ll be doing some research tonight on Composting after I get off considering I’m pretty fucking clueless about it.


Yea, I compost them all the time in the veg bucket. Except the big ones. They make the best blunt wraps lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> King crop that bitch. You won't regret it on that monster.


Never heard of king cropping


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Never heard of king cropping


Top it so it stops going up and then supercrop every node, 3-5 days between nodes. Once you get to the top and crop, wait a week and flower. King crop.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, I compost them all the time in the veg bucket. Except the big ones. They make the best blunt wraps lol.


I’m actually wanting to use some bigger fans to make a cannagar for my first thing i smoke when I can smoke again.... but I have no idea how to cure the fan leaf to use as a wrap...


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 4, 2019)

I think you could do that in a big book. I have an old bible full of big fans


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m actually wanting to use some bigger fans to make a cannagar for my first thing i smoke when I can smoke again.... but I have no idea how to cure the fan leaf to use as a wrap...


You don't cure the leaves. You have to wrap them fresh. 

There's probably a bunch of ways to do it, but I grind cured bud, bind it together with thc oil, wrap it in sugar leaves, tie some skewer sticks around to keep it from falling apart, then let that cure for a day or 2 in the dark in curing temps and humidity.

Take off the sticks, coat it in oil again, then cut the fan leaf and wrap it. Coat the outside with oil. Tie the skewers on, then let that cure for a while. Usually at least 2 weeks. Take off the skewers and then store. 

Just like a cigar, the longer the better. Pain in the ass but for $300+ a cigar and a few for me... sometimes it's worth it haha.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Control box around the res with AC piped in was my recommendation.


!! You mean an external res... cooled externally by an AC unit? So build a box around the res... then cool the box?

That’s genius if so!!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> !! You mean an external res... cooled externally by an AC unit? So build a box around the res... then cool the box?
> 
> That’s genius if so!!


Exactly. I'm still not a genius though lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You don't cure the leaves. You have to wrap them fresh.
> 
> There's probably a bunch of ways to do it, but I grind cured bud, bind it together with thc oil, wrap it in sugar leaves, tie some skewer sticks around to keep it from falling apart, then let that cure for a day or 2 in the dark in curing temps and humidity.
> 
> ...


That’s what I’m talking about!! What kind of oil do you use?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s what I’m talking about!! What kind of oil do you use?


Coconut or olive oil. I prefer the coconut because it stiffens better to "hold" everything in place, but olive oil works good too. Just have to stick it in the freezer for a few mins to harden it off before you wrap. 

The coconut oil does provide a better flavor though, in my opinion. Takes you the beach motherfucka!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 4, 2019)

Turned the 4 qb132 on. Raised everything up abit. Going to watch the leaf stance.

Time to veg for real. Glad to hve gotten them out of the seedling phase


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Turned the 4 qb132 on. Raised everything up abit. Going to watch the leaf stance.
> 
> Time to veg for real. Glad to hve gotten them out of the seedling phase View attachment 4345082
> View attachment 4345085


Hell ya man looking good!! Are you going to put the 96’s in the empty spots in the middle
With the ts1000? You may be able to even take that thing out once you’ve got the 96’s in.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Coconut or olive oil. I prefer the coconut because it stiffens better to "hold" everything in place, but olive oil works good too. Just have to stick it in the freezer for a few mins to harden it off before you wrap.
> 
> The coconut oil does provide a better flavor though, in my opinion. Takes you the beach motherfucka!


Hell yeah!! Where you from??

Right neah dah beach boiiiiiiii


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Hell yeah!! Where you from??
> 
> Right neah dah beach boiiiiiiii


Badass movie lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Hell ya man looking good!! Are you going to put the 96’s in the empty spots in the middle
> With the ts1000? You may be able to even take that thing out once you’ve got the 96’s in.


Hell I don’t know man. I’m honestly thinking I’m going to put the ts1000 back in the spare tent to Veg in and use just QBs for flower. I’m not sure. Gotta see how the power bill looks and go from there as to what I can or can’t do.....


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Hell yeah!! Where you from??
> 
> Right neah dah beach boiiiiiiii


If I wasn’t Jamaica. Why would I be wearing this hat?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 4, 2019)

Thanks for saying stuff looks nice. Livin’ on a prayer. Don’t have time for this stuff honestly but trying to manage.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 4, 2019)

How do you get big stem bases?Cydes were as big around as my pecker I swear


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 4, 2019)

Bigger roots z


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> How do you get big stem bases?Cydes were as big around as my pecker I swear


Big roots and silica. If I were to use silica again though I’d use it every like 3rd feeding or so.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Thanks for saying stuff looks nice. Livin’ on a prayer. Don’t have time for this stuff honestly but trying to manage.


It’s looking good dude. I was asking about the 96’s because that’s exactly what I’d do. Take the ts1000 to a veg tent and flower with everything else.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 4, 2019)

Scared to try rhino skin lol .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Scared to try rhino skin lol .


Hell I just gave my bucket and my fuckin soil plants sillica.....rolling with it man. Let’s see what happens. Just fed my big soil plants over 1000ppm. My meter said like 110x or something. Was at 900s and clicked over to something weird but idc. It’ll be ok.

Gave everything some mega crop. Some mammoth. Some root boost. Fuck it. Giving the kitchen sink MY particular BHs are slow and lame as shit.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 4, 2019)

Man id really like to try sexing this angry hulk then flipping back to veg


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 4, 2019)

About to take some clones...... super excited. Going to get labels now.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Man id really like to try sexing this angry hulk then flipping back to veg


Flip it to 14/10 instead of 12/12. Usually gets them to show sex without having to reveg... unless you want to reveg.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hell I just gave my bucket and my fuckin soil plants sillica.....rolling with it man. Let’s see what happens. Just fed my big soil plants over 1000ppm. My meter said like 110x or something. Was at 900s and clicked over to something weird but idc. It’ll be ok.
> 
> Gave everything some mega crop. Some mammoth. Some root boost. Fuck it. Giving the kitchen sink MY particular BHs are slow and lame as shit.


Rhino skins directions ... are weird . I have silica blast . Might dilute it and add . To the skunk and see .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Flip it to 14/10 instead of 12/12. Usually gets them to show sex without having to reveg... unless you want to reveg.


Wouldn’t 12/12 show sex too if I just wanted to flower?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Rhino skins directions ... are weird . I have silica blast . Might dilute it and add . To the skunk and see .


Shoulda kept some of that megacrop man. Worked great for Clyde. I just gave mine some of some concentrate I made with wAter a long time ago.... who knows what’ll happen.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Wouldn’t 12/12 show sex too if I just wanted to flower?


Well yea lol, but you said flip back, so I figured I'd mention it.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Shoulda kept some of that megacrop man. Worked great for Clyde. I just gave mine some of some concentrate I made with wAter a long time ago.... who knows what’ll happen.


Clyde and i’s approach are diff on what I’m already feeding . I have enough gh to get me through this run . I’m glad the mc didn’t sit and go to waste . My question on root pruning. If I do cut do I do just the tips?(yeah ladies I said just the tip lol ). I rather have them splinter out vs growing down for more o2 on the roots . How do I do this monkey?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Wouldn’t 12/12 show sex too if I just wanted to flower?


Send me some bud your on so I ca n get on your level .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Clyde and i’s approach are diff on what I’m already feeding . I have enough gh to get me through this run . I’m glad the mc didn’t sit and go to waste . My question on root pruning. If I do cut do I do just the tips?(yeah ladies I said just the tip lol ). I rather have them splinter out vs growing down for more o2 on the roots . How do I do this monkey?


Hold it up and cut straight across. I like to leave at least 50% of the root mass, 70% if it's going right into flower. 

However, you can do just the tips if you like lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Wouldn’t 12/12 show sex too if I just wanted to flower?


Or take a cutting and put it in 12/12 while it’s rooting and it’ll show sex letting you know what the mom is.... doesn’t even need to be rooted. Take a cut transplant it to whatever you’re cloning in and put it under 12/12....


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 4, 2019)

So trimming her roots I just take half off across? What stunting am I looking at ? I can eat around some bush but god damn this bitch?..


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So trimming her roots I just take half off across? What stunting am I looking at ? I can eat around some bush but god damn this bitch?..


If they are filling the bucket up, yea half. No stunting. If they aren't filling it yet, there's no real reason to prune unless they are getting twisted. 

Don't be scared to whip that bitch into shape.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If they are filling the bucket up, yea half. No stunting. If they aren't filling it yet, there's no real reason to prune unless they are getting twisted.
> 
> Don't be scared to whip that bitch into shape.


 just setting myself down the road kinda sense .they get good enough o2 on upper and lower


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> just setting myself down the road kinda sense .they get good enough o2 on upper and lower


Just cut that mother fucker already!!! lol I can sense the hesitation through my phone! lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Just cut that mother fucker already!!! lol I can sense the hesitation through my phone! lol


I’ve already topped all over . Super cropped some . Bh is goin main line . Won’t top to the 3rd . I’ll settle for the 4th


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ve already topped all over . Super cropped some . Bh is goin main line . Won’t top to the 3rd . I’ll settle for the 4th


I trimmed everything under the 3rd today and then picked the new growth above it leaving the fans and then fimmed it. Gonna top in a week. Getting the branches I’m mainlining a chance to get a bit bigger before the topping though. And I decided on running the tropic thunder with LSD for my next hempy grow. I’m gonna make them both monsters. Gonna pull a OR grow and run nug buckets mainline on them for like 32 tops each. Fill up an entire 2x4 space with 2 plants.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Rhino skins directions ... are weird . I have silica blast . Might dilute it and add . To the skunk and see .


Hey Ice, Ive been using rhino skin and seen good growth in my branches and stems. Im feeding it to my oldest plants at about .5ml per 6L daily right now and its definitely making a difference. I do about half that for my plants that are in veg after they complete their manifolds.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I trimmed everything under the 3rd today and then picked the new growth above it leaving the fans and then fimmed it. Gonna top in a week. Getting the branches I’m mainlining a chance to get a bit bigger before the topping though. And I decided on running the tropic thunder with LSD for my next hempy grow. I’m gonna make them both monsters. Gonna pull a OR grow and run nug buckets mainline on them for like 32 tops each. Fill up an entire 2x4 space with 2 plants.


Can you take a pic of your plant so I can see how you did it?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 4, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Can you take a pic of your plant so I can see how you did it?


Ya lemme get home.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Ya lemme get home.


Thanks bro


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 4, 2019)

Fuck. I'm not doing the head to head yet, so I've added my blurple reflector. After a little more canopy work and replacing the timer thanks to big Steve.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 4, 2019)

Damn light is blinding even in pictures


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 5, 2019)

The colors have really came thru on this leaf now. Camouflage


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 5, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> The colors have really came thru on this leaf now. Camouflage
> View attachment 4345293


Ive had some leaves like that a little while back. My guess is rh issues (too low of humidity for me) or it was too cool in my grow room at the time.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 5, 2019)

It's a mutation. Not damaged leaves or anything.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 5, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> It's a mutation. Not damaged leaves or anything.


I wasnt trying to imply that they were damaged, everytime Ive had plants with markings on their leaves like that, they eventually went away as the plant grew. (Not the markings, the new leaves wouldn't have the markings as it grew bigger) I just wonder if the mutation isnt caused by the environment instead of genetics.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I wasnt trying to imply that they were damaged, everytime Ive had plants with markings on their leaves like that, they eventually went away as the plant grew. (Not the markings, the new leaves wouldn't have the markings as it grew bigger) I just wonder if the mutation isnt caused by the environment instead of genetics.


Mine hasn’t stopped with the crazy colors . My rh is at 60 and my temps at 79 .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Mine hasn’t stopped with the crazy colors . My rh is at 60 and my temps at 79 .


Now that's a dialed in VPD.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 5, 2019)

Went to pick up a $5 keyboard from a craigslist seller this morning for my wife. I open carry my handgun.

Got there and the guy freaked the fuck out and grabbed a pry bar! He started yelling and threatening to beat me to death and blah blah. Never drew my gun, just tried to deescalate the situation. 

I tried to reason with the fucking idiot, telling him thieves don't open carry and that I still wasn't going to shoot him... so he called the cops.

Cops came... stupid fucker was on meth. They drew their guns lol. He got arrested, I got held up for 45 fucking minutes (no ID, just cash on my pocket) and I still don't have a keyboard lol.

I'm seriously going to just quit leaving the house... forever. Every time I go out... never fails.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Went to pick up a $5 keyboard from a craigslist seller this morning for my wife. I open carry my handgun.
> 
> Got there and the guy freaked the fuck out and grabbed a pry bar! He started yelling and threatening to beat me to death and blah blah. Never drew my gun, just tried to deescalate the situation.
> 
> ...


Lmfao... the adventures of 3M! Lmfao! Fucking rookies.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Lmfao... the adventures of 3M! Lmfao! Fucking rookies.


I'm telling you dude, the fucking shit I get into...

The funny part was when he was yelling, he would slam the pry bar off shit to make a loud bang, intimidation I guess. The object he kept slamming it off of... his fucking fender on his car lol. Maybe it was just a pos and didn't run, but still.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Now that's a dialed in VPD.


Added 1 ml each of the trio yesterday afternoon. Ppm went from 230 to 262. Checked this morning and ph dropping fast again and ppm is down to back in the 230s


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm telling you dude, the fucking shit I get into...
> 
> The funny part was when he was yelling, he would slam the pry bar off shit to make a loud bang, intimidation I guess. The object he kept slamming it off of... his fucking fender on his car lol. Maybe it was just a pos and didn't run, but still.


He was trying to show you he wasn’t mething around!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Added 1 ml each of the trio yesterday afternoon. Ppm went from 230 to 262. Checked this morning and ph dropping fast again and ppm is down to back in the 230s


Idk if you saved this the other day but this seemed to have worked for me.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Went to pick up a $5 keyboard from a craigslist seller this morning for my wife. I open carry my handgun.
> 
> Got there and the guy freaked the fuck out and grabbed a pry bar! He started yelling and threatening to beat me to death and blah blah. Never drew my gun, just tried to deescalate the situation.
> 
> ...


That’s some funny shit !


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 5, 2019)

What do you guys honestly think of my two girls on their 22nd day since switch. I literally did almost no removing of branches after the manifold was built and kinda just spread them out using my trellis net. I think I am gonna take the extra time to train those final 8 branches instead of stopping at 4 (im just talking about tying them down so they naturally spread apart from eachother). Edit: I mean for future manifolding, not for these girls. No more training them.

 

This is the best Ive done bud-size wise at this stage of growth.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Added 1 ml each of the trio yesterday afternoon. Ppm went from 230 to 262. Checked this morning and ph dropping fast again and ppm is down to back in the 230s


That's good. You can bump it to 300, probably 400. You want to average 10-20 ppm drop in 12hrs. I've found that's the best drop without risking a lockout or overnute.

Dialed in!!!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's good. You can bump it to 300, probably 400. You want to average 10-20 ppm drop in 12hrs. I've found that's the best drop without risking a lockout or overnute.
> 
> Dialed in!!!


This could be the reason my ph is dropping because it’s eating rapidly? Water level is going down pretty fast with it .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s some funny shit !


It is now lol. At the time, I was seriously wondering if I was gonna have to fuck that guy up. As soon as he said police, it was like a weight was lifted lol. Let them shoot his fucking tweaker ass.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> This could be the reason my ph is dropping because it’s eating rapidly? Water level is going down pretty fast with it .


That's absolutely the reason. Push it til you get that 10-20ppm per 12 hrs.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's absolutely the reason. Push it til you get that 10-20ppm per 12 hrs.


This thing is going to grow stupid huge . Starting to put off that skunk smell pretty good.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 5, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> What do you guys honestly think of my two girls on their 22nd day since switch. I literally did almost no removing of branches after the manifold was built and kinda just spread them out using my trellis net. I think I am gonna take the extra time to train those final 8 branches instead of stopping at 4 (im just talking about tying them down so they naturally spread apart from eachother). Edit: I mean for future manifolding, not for these girls. No more training them.
> 
> View attachment 4345373 View attachment 4345374
> 
> This is the best Ive done bud-size wise at this stage of growth.


22 days minus 14 days is 8 days... I'd say they look pretty fucking good.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> 22 days minus 14 days is 8 days... I'd say they look pretty fucking good.


Thats great to hear man. This is my first grow in coco, I feel like I'm seeing 2x-2.5x as much growth in all factors compared to my last grow in soil when I was learning how to dial in my qb96s.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It is now lol. At the time, I was seriously wondering if I was gonna have to fuck that guy up. As soon as he said police, it was like a weight was lifted lol. Let them shoot his fucking tweaker ass.


I bought a security camera from a guy off let go . He looked like the ugly dirty guy on water boy . The one that was like “he’s better than joe Montana”. This dude kept showing up at random places . So I told him if he’s following me . Next time I’ll make sure he doesn’t walk away . Haven’t seen him since .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

@BigOleNugs19


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> View attachment 4345376 View attachment 4345377 @BigOleNugs19


Niiiiiiice, I get it now. I've never fimmed before but that might be the best example I've ever seen of it done. Thanks bro


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I bought a security camera from a guy off let go . He looked like the ugly dirty guy on water boy . The one that was like “he’s better than joe Montana”. This dude kept showing up at random places . So I told him if he’s following me . Next time I’ll make sure he doesn’t walk away . Haven’t seen him since .


He hacked your camera and is watching you! lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Niiiiiiice, I get it now. I've never fimmed before but that might be the best example I've ever seen of it done. Thanks bro


You’re welcome I meant to post it last night but I passed out lol. I woulda generally just topped it but like 3rd monkey said my fans weren’t very healthy on that node so I’m stopping growth everywhere but on the 3rd node. Letting them grow a bit and I’ll top. 

How ever I have an aurora Indica in a airpot that is growing really uniformly and I’m debating when I go to top it leaving the 2nd and 3rd node and letting it grow a bit and then topping everything once more for 8 mains on two nodes. Idk if anyone’s done it like that but it looks prime to try it with.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You’re welcome I meant to post it last night but I passed out lol. I woulda generally just topped it but like 3rd monkey said my fans weren’t very healthy on that node so I’m stopping growth everywhere but on the 3rd node. Letting them grow a bit and I’ll top.
> 
> How ever I have an aurora Indica in a airpot that is growing really uniformly and I’m debating when I go to top it leaving the 2nd and 3rd node and letting it grow a bit and then topping everything once more for 8 mains on two nodes. Idk if anyone’s done it like that but it looks prime to try it with.


Isnt that the alternative manifold that some people like to do? I think I've seen it. I like how it creates a plus sign with the branches if you know what I mean? Compared to the 2 branch traditional manifold.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> He hacked your camera and is watching you! lol


No I made sure I registered it and set up the security on those . I’m sure he looking for friends . His head looked like a tant .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You’re welcome I meant to post it last night but I passed out lol. I woulda generally just topped it but like 3rd monkey said my fans weren’t very healthy on that node so I’m stopping growth everywhere but on the 3rd node. Letting them grow a bit and I’ll top.
> 
> How ever I have an aurora Indica in a airpot that is growing really uniformly and I’m debating when I go to top it leaving the 2nd and 3rd node and letting it grow a bit and then topping everything once more for 8 mains on two nodes. Idk if anyone’s done it like that but it looks prime to try it with.


Thats why I’m doing 4th node . Fam leaf on 3rd is hell burnt . By the time the other two get to where that skunk is. The skunk will take over the space .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Isnt that the alternative manifold that some people like to do? I think I've seen it. I like how it creates a plus sign with the branches if you know what I mean? Compared to the 2 branch traditional manifold.


I’m pretty sure it’s nugbuckets manifold. I’m not 100% on that though.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Thats why I’m doing 4th node . Fam leaf on 3rd is hell burnt . By the time the other two get to where that skunk is. The skunk will take over the space .


Good call! Lol be careful on size man you still have no clue how tall they’ll get. Most skunks are sativas.... so you may get some stupid stretch lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Good call! Lol be careful on size man you still have no clue how tall they’ll get. Most skunks are sativas.... so you may get some stupid stretch lol.


That’s what I’m worried about .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s what I’m worried about .


Probably a good idea to mainline it or something to get your height back to a manageable level and then flip. Idk that may be the best option. Unless you already have it trained low


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 5, 2019)

White Widow XXL Triches


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Probably a good idea to mainline it or something to get your height back to a manageable level and then flip. Idk that may be the best option. Unless you already have it trained low


Started super cropping. Topped the top and tops of side branches. Going to start anchoring some branches down .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

Bh and sh .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

5 foot swells today . Fudge yea


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> 5 foot swells today . Fudge yea


Lol, is that you in the surf? Out here in Oregon our coastline eats 5 foot swells for breakfast!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lol, is that you in the surf? Out here in Oregon our coastline eats 5 foot swells for breakfast!


Lol no. Yea with your freezing water temps . Always thought Oregon ppl were like twigh light characters


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lol no. Yea with your freezing water temps . Always thought Oregon ppl were like twigh light characters


Lmao, only some of us are.

Yeah man, no frickin way am I going into our ocean. Nads last about 10 seconds in that water before they suck right up to your belly button. Fridgidly cold!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Lmao, only some of us are.
> 
> Yeah man, no frickin way am I going into our ocean. Nads last about 10 seconds in that water before they suck right up to your belly button. Fridgidly cold!


I could imagine . Even in a wet suit here in the winter it’s cold . Never made it to the west coast . Always have wanted to see the Pacific Ocean . I do like yalls college football team .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

Plus you have legal growing . You win .


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Plus you have legal growing . You win .


 Well, there is that... I won't rub it in though.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

How’s it goin broski? Forgot to ask you


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> Well, there is that... I won't rub it in though.


I shredded a good bit of waves . So the sting doesn’t hurt so bad Lol .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 5, 2019)

The new batch of butter is way stronger than the last one. 
Must be the gorilla wreck trim. 

Ever get so high your ears ring?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Bh and sh .


Holy shit lol. Ya man you’re killing it! 

So the nute line you’re using... it’s the trio right? 

Floragrow
Floramicro
Florabloom

The green,maroon, and pink bottles? Or is it different than what I have? I’m pretty sure it’s the base nutes I have in my floraseries box.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> The new batch of butter is way stronger than the last one.
> Must be the gorilla wreck trim.
> 
> Ever get so high your ears ring?


That’s what I’m talking about! lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Holy shit lol. Ya man you’re killing it!
> 
> So the nute line you’re using... it’s the trio right?
> 
> ...


It’s the base nutes . I have the calmagic but it seems like the amount of cal is enough so far in the trio .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You’re welcome I meant to post it last night but I passed out lol. I woulda generally just topped it but like 3rd monkey said my fans weren’t very healthy on that node so I’m stopping growth everywhere but on the 3rd node. Letting them grow a bit and I’ll top.
> 
> How ever I have an aurora Indica in a airpot that is growing really uniformly and I’m debating when I go to top it leaving the 2nd and 3rd node and letting it grow a bit and then topping everything once more for 8 mains on two nodes. Idk if anyone’s done it like that but it looks prime to try it with.


 Have one on the garden done that way right now. Just got home and it's raining. I'll take a pic if there's a pause.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 5, 2019)

@Smokexbreak 

The results speak for themselves. I don't know why the color is all weird on that one. Looks the same as the other in person.

 

 

VS


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

Looks like a bogo on that last plant .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Looks like a bogo on that last plant .


Lol. That's cropping for you. You can see the knuckles on the stalk pic of that one.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

Like a pig foot !


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Or take a cutting and put it in 12/12 while it’s rooting and it’ll show sex letting you know what the mom is.... doesn’t even need to be rooted. Take a cut transplant it to whatever you’re cloning in and put it under 12/12....


Banging. Will try that Thanks!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> It’s the base nutes . I have the calmagic but it seems like the amount of cal is enough so far in the trio .


Prolly gonna copy you man.....sorry.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> It’s the base nutes . I have the calmagic but it seems like the amount of cal is enough so far in the trio .


You’re also using tap water as well right?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @Smokexbreak
> 
> The results speak for themselves. I don't know why the color is all weird on that one. Looks the same as the other in person.
> 
> ...


Which of these do you prefer?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Which of these do you prefer?


Tomato rings are the same size. 

"This is where Gina and I always get into a debate. She likes them big... And I like them enormous." 

Lol. Definitely the standard manifold... kills the other due to the ease of flow.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

Man.... we’ll mail came today... normally it’s a good day when it comes.... 

(6) 3 gallon air pots 
 

10 skunk hero
10 Orange Kush Cake
3 glittez (supposed to be 6)
 

However I was told I was getting 6 feminized glittlez as a freebie. Only received three. Not a happy camper about this. For 3 beans I’d have taken my money else where. I’ve sent a text to them regarding the issue we will see what they say tomorrow. But from where I’m sitting all the good graces for main clone company has gone out the door until this is fixed. Until then fuck MCC.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

Yea I’m using reg tap water .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

Added 2 ml of each of the trio . Went from 230 to 324 ppm . See if I get any meg reaction.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

Okc genes look killer !


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Tomato rings are the same size.
> 
> "This is where Gina and I always get into a debate. She likes them big... And I like them enormous."
> 
> Lol. Definitely the standard manifold... kills the other due to the ease of flow.


So which is “standard” lol the one where you leave one node or the one with two?


----------



## 61falcon (Jun 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> It’s the base nutes . I have the calmagic but it seems like the amount of cal is enough so far in the trio .


This is what I have used in my dwc plant, and they are working great. Flipped today, 50 days from sprouting.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

61falcon said:


> This is what I have used in my dwc plant, and they are working great. Flipped today, 50 days from sprouting.
> View attachment 4345552


Nice! I love the even canopy.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Okc genes look killer !


Agreed I’m excited about that one I do like skunks though soooooo... lol I honestly can’t wait to run a lot of the beans I haven’t yet. Dosi whoa, early glue, mandarin zkittles, and the three new ones... they’ll be ran in a couple cycles. I’m about to start up the beans I was running in soil again to get a run of them done in my hempys. Also going to use this time to get this damn DWC down. I just ordered (3) 3 gallon black buckets and lids so I can get out of the shitty little tub I rigged up. Plus my pump can handle 3-4 plants. Doubt I’ll run that many but I’m more likely gonna clone the one I have and if in the next month I haven’t got it under control kill it off and start fresh. Can’t believe I got fucked on my freebies. Super disappointed.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Yea I’m using reg tap water .


I’d imagine this was my issue. I’m using RO so there probably wasn’t enough calmag. You already have some in your tap which make sense on not needing additional cal mag. Well lesson learned. I think anyway lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

Yea I’d hit them back up for the fuck up . Maybe you’ll come out even better . Dude I’m pretty laid back and if I can get these dwc goin I know for sure you can .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

61falcon said:


> This is what I have used in my dwc plant, and they are working great. Flipped today, 50 days from sprouting.
> View attachment 4345552


Gorgeous!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Yea I’d hit them back up for the fuck up . Maybe you’ll come out even better . Dude I’m pretty laid back and if I can get these dwc goin I know for sure you can .


As long as they take care of it they’ll get my thumbs up... If they won’t I’ll probably order DNA genetics since I can get 3 packs for the price of 2 ethos. I want some of those beans. But after that I’ll take my money else where. They’ve got a lot of auto flower strains I’d like to run.... but I just can’t do business on principle if they don’t fix this. 

Well I’m damn determined to get the DWC figured out one way or another. I’d really like to move over to DWC entirely but can’t commit my whole garden hence the hempys and CocoDTW runs I’m still going to do. I get through 2-3 harvests DWC I’ll make the switch. Until then it’ll stay mixed.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 5, 2019)

Man. 

Now germinating
Ethos skunk hero fem
Ethos Tropic Thunder fem
Ethos gxz? Reg. Skittles?

@iceman2494 what a fuckin G..... this dude would give all his seeds away if you’d let him. If anyone trades w him please send him equal parts back. Can’t wait for you to find room for the Cherry Garcia and Purple Sunset bro. Save that angry hulk reg for a rainy day......


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Man.
> 
> Now germinating
> Ethos skunk hero fem
> ...


Glad you got them bro . I held back a couple so I can run . My next run trust me . I’ll have all 3 going .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Glad you got them bro . I held back a couple so I can run . My next run trust me . I’ll have all 3 going .


Told you they’d come if sent. Never worried for a second. You’re the fucking man.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

Fuck man . Gave myself a dam shinner . Was out waiting on some sets . Board popped me good . Yay I have work tomorrow and as much shit I talk . Open season on my ass tomorrow


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 5, 2019)

Fuck I germinated a ethos millions of peaches too. 

Damn smoke only got three beans for a 200 dollar order? Shit man :/


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Fuck man . Gave myself a dam shinner . Was out waiting on some sets . Board popped me good . Yay I have work tomorrow and as much shit I talk . Open season on my ass tomorrow


Ok man. Who socked you in the eye for real....?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

And it starts..


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Man.
> 
> Now germinating
> Ethos skunk hero fem
> ...


It’s glittlez. Early Glue x zkittles or 
ethos glue x Zkittlez. And it’s more likely a mandarin Zkittlez not straight Zkittlez.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Fuck I germinated a ethos millions of peaches too.
> 
> Damn smoke only got three beans for a 200 dollar order? Shit man :/


Yup we will see how “legit” their customer service is.... if they fix it we are good. If not..... well they lost at least a grand in purchases.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yup we will see how “legit” their customer service is.... if they fix it we are good. If not..... well they lost at least a grand in purchases.


That chick was pretty nice . I’m sure they’ll make it up . Probably send the 6 to the 3 you already have .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 5, 2019)

Ya man I’m sure just a mistake. That will be fixed I’m sure. They seemed like fuckin people bein people man. Normal people. However though just Incase you haven’t opened your physical packs, do so. Never know. I freaked out and they told me to open the packs..... boom there everything was lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That chick was pretty nice . I’m sure they’ll make it up . Probably send the 6 to the 3 you already have .


That’d sure be nice. However the ethos page is full... onto the next breeder lol


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 5, 2019)

No one cares but if you look back at my plant pic last page, my right middle ethos BH looks about the fuckin same straggly bitch as my bucket.... Hell the bucket may even have a little more “meat”. Idk


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’d sure be nice. However the ethos page is full... onto the next breeder lol
> View attachment 4345562


Crocket is supposed to be the real deal bro..... think they’re a “Mephisto” type deal. Gonna spread like wildfire soon.....


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ya man I’m sure just a mistake. That will be fixed I’m sure. They seemed like fuckin people bein people man. Normal people. However though just Incase you haven’t opened your physical packs, do so. Never know. I freaked out and they told me to open the packs..... boom there everything was lol.


Ya they’ve been opened 3 beans in the vial. And quite frankly they don’t get the they’re people being people they’re a business. So that whole deal goes out the window when I’m spending money with them. I want what I paid for. Whether or not they’re freebies or not at $200 for two packs I paid for the freebies as well. Only thing that makes $200 packs justifiable. Again I’ve reached out we will see how it shakes out.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Crocket is supposed to be the real deal bro..... think they’re a “Mephisto” type deal. Gonna spread like wildfire soon.....


Yep they’re on my list of breeders as well as bog seeds,cannarado, jinx proof, TGA, dinafem, Dutch passion, royal Queen seeds, and a few others. Barney's farm will be done next though. Gotta get those glookies and blue gelato 41. Ordered those blueberries from DJ short.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’d sure be nice. However the ethos page is full... onto the next breeder lol
> View attachment 4345562


Pokémon . That’s what I think of seeing that binder . Crazy crazy to think my kids watch that show . When I start hearing “ it’s morphin time “ I’m retiring and moving to Florida with the rest of the old ppl.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yep they’re on my list of breeders as well as bog seeds,cannarado, jinx proof, TGA, dinafem, Dutch passion, royal Queen seeds, and a few others. Barney's farm will be done next though. Gotta get those glookies and blue gelato 41. Ordered those blueberries from DJ short.


How much dick would a skinny white boy have to suck for a DjSbb?! Holla.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Ya they’ve been opened 3 beans in the vial. And quite frankly they don’t get the they’re people being people they’re a business. So that whole deal goes out the window when I’m spending money with them. I want what I paid for. Whether or not they’re freebies or not at $200 for two packs I paid for the freebies as well. Only thing that makes $200 packs justifiable. Again I’ve reached out we will see how it shakes out.


How much do you pay for ethos packs elsewhere?

What I meant by people being people..... they don’t gotta give anything for free. Does anywhere else you shop from offer ethos freebies with any purchase? You paid a hundred bucks a pack for ethos, in country, and received some unreleased beans for free....

I don’t see the big issue here. You didn’t get ripped off at all man and I bet money they square up with you. people make mistakes.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

I’m sure smoke has it under control.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Pokémon . That’s what I think of seeing that binder . Crazy crazy to think my kids watch that show . When I start hearing “ it’s morphin time “ I’m retiring and moving to Florida with the rest of the old ppl.


You and me both.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 5, 2019)

Ok I cancel it Rock on dudes have a good evening


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

On your bh it looks not to bad in the dwc . Your soil plants are killer. I hope your keeping your water temps low. I’m hacking tomorrow and main lining mine.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ok I cancel it Rock on dudes have a good evening


Pop up that corn .. I have the munchies and I’m a bag short lmao .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> How much do you pay for ethos packs elsewhere?
> 
> What I meant by people being people..... they don’t gotta give anything for free. Does anywhere else you shop from offer ethos freebies with any purchase? You paid a hundred bucks a pack for ethos, in country, and received some unreleased beans for free....
> 
> I don’t see the big issue here. You didn’t get ripped off at all man and I bet money they square up with you. people make mistakes.


I’m sure they’ll take care of it. Not worried don’t really need ya messaging them I appreciate it though. 

Here’s why this for me is a big deal. When I spend that much on beans I’m guaranteed freebies I look for my beans based on those freebies. Last ethos purchase I made I got a whole 12 pack of ethos free from seeds here now. Matter of fact the last two purchases through SHN i got at least 10 beans free. First time was a ethos pack second time I got 10 feminized royal purple from imperial genetics. I’m willing to spend 100$ on a pack and buy multiples as long as what I’m getting free makes it worth that money. When I get ten free beans that makes those beans come down to $5-$7.50 a bean vs $12.50. When you order as many as I do over time that’s a lot of money. Also when I’m told if you spend this amount. You get this. I expect that to be what I get. It’s business it’s the principle of it. Period. I don’t get a pass when I tell someone ya I’ll install 5 receptacles for $500 and then only install 3 and expect them to still pay the $500. Why should I let someone else do that to me?

I’m not mad. A tad frustrated. I hope they’ll fix it. But if not it’s a learning experience and I’ll go where I know I’m getting my monies worth. And as far as the DJ shorts they’re regs so I’m probably won’t come off any of them. I’ll do 5 at a time to find male/female and pheno Hunt the Females and will find a keeper that I’ll always have in my garden just have to keep it cloned eventually I’ll self it and get beans from it once I want to take it out of rotation for a bit.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> So which is “standard” lol the one where you leave one node or the one with two?


One node.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> One node.


Man..... but the other node looks so healthy!! Lmao. That’s gonna be hard to cull. But based on your pictures the plumbing is way bigger on the single node...

Then I lay it out and take the 2nd and 3rd of the new one to get 8 tops that way right? I’ll probably do that on the Banana Hammock I’m running in coco. It’ll be in a 3 gallon air pot instead of a 2 gallon so I’ll have more distance across the pot to train it with. On the two gallon I’ll go with the 2 nodes since it has the smaller width across. If that makes sense.... oh and look at this shit.... why would this be happening? Can’t be heat my temps are spot on....


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

On a positive note.... my BH in coco is happy AF. 

Day 3


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Man..... but the other node looks so healthy!! Lmao. That’s gonna be hard to cull. But based on your pictures the plumbing is way bigger on the single node...
> 
> Then I lay it out and take the 2nd and 3rd of the new one to get 8 tops that way right? I’ll probably do that on the Banana Hammock I’m running in coco. It’ll be in a 3 gallon air pot instead of a 2 gallon so I’ll have more distance across the pot to train it with. On the two gallon I’ll go with the 2 nodes since it has the smaller width across. If that makes sense.... oh and look at this shit.... why would this be happening? Can’t be heat my temps are spot on....
> View attachment 4345596


Whenever you get tacoing like that, it's usually heat, light intensity or humidity.

If all those are in check, I would check ppm. A high concentration of fertilizer/salts will limit water intake and cause the plant to dehydrate.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 5, 2019)

Day 8.

 

 

Y'all forced me back into hydro... twisted my titties and all. 

Now I have to convert everything to hydro lol. I just can't go back to indoor soil/coco. Even the hempys can fuck off lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Whenever you get tacoing like that, it's usually heat, light intensity or humidity.
> 
> If all those are in check, I would check ppm. A high concentration of fertilizer/salts will limit water intake and cause the plant to dehydrate.


Alright cool. Gotta check PPFD since it’s put on some height. Outside that everything’s on point. However my ppm has risen. If my PPFD is in check I’ll add in some RO water. I’m still not getting much for water level change. However it’s hard to tell in this tub due to its shape. The last couple gallons doesn’t show up well in regards to height cause the bottom tapers. The bottom of the tub is smaller width wise than the top is what I’m trying to say lol. I’ve got buckets on the way so as soon as they’re here I’m switching to them it’ll give me a better idea of water level drop.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Day 8.
> 
> View attachment 4345624
> 
> ...


Lmao. Well hopefully I’ll be able to figure this out so I can tell do the same!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Alright cool. Gotta check PPFD since it’s put on some height. Outside that everything’s on point. However my ppm has risen. If my PPFD is in check I’ll add in some RO water. I’m still not getting much for water level change. However it’s hard to tell in this tub due to its shape. The last couple gallons doesn’t show up well in regards to height cause the bottom tapers. The bottom of the tub is smaller width wise than the top is what I’m trying to say lol. I’ve got buckets on the way so as soon as they’re here I’m switching to them it’ll give me a better idea of water level drop.


Paint stick with a sharpie line.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m sure they’ll take care of it. Not worried don’t really need ya messaging them I appreciate it though.
> 
> Here’s why this for me is a big deal. When I spend that much on beans I’m guaranteed freebies I look for my beans based on those freebies. Last ethos purchase I made I got a whole 12 pack of ethos free from seeds here now. Matter of fact the last two purchases through SHN i got at least 10 beans free. First time was a ethos pack second time I got 10 feminized royal purple from imperial genetics. I’m willing to spend 100$ on a pack and buy multiples as long as what I’m getting free makes it worth that money. When I get ten free beans that makes those beans come down to $5-$7.50 a bean vs $12.50. When you order as many as I do over time that’s a lot of money. Also when I’m told if you spend this amount. You get this. I expect that to be what I get. It’s business it’s the principle of it. Period. I don’t get a pass when I tell someone ya I’ll install 5 receptacles for $500 and then only install 3 and expect them to still pay the $500. Why should I let someone else do that to me?
> 
> I’m not mad. A tad frustrated. I hope they’ll fix it. But if not it’s a learning experience and I’ll go where I know I’m getting my monies worth. And as far as the DJ shorts they’re regs so I’m probably won’t come off any of them. I’ll do 5 at a time to find male/female and pheno Hunt the Females and will find a keeper that I’ll always have in my garden just have to keep it cloned eventually I’ll self it and get beans from it once I want to take it out of rotation for a bit.


Damn man you’re not much for sharing are you. I get you work hard and blah blah blah. So does everyone else here lol. Thirteen shots and you wouldn’t even trade one for anything I have. But will happily accept whatever from anyone else..... I feel ya man.

Was looking online and found a 4 pack for 90 bucks but hell I won’t ever be able to afford that kind of price so he’ll oh well.

There’s loke 4 people on here I’d give anything to and you’re one of them. If you WANTED. Or ASKED for a cherry Garcia, purple sunset, angry hulk, or millions of peaches, you’re god damn right you could have one of any single one. You’re my friend. Take your pick. Damn man. You feel me or gonna tell me how I’m a dumb nigger?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Damn man you’re not much for sharing are you. I get you work hard and blah blah blah. So does everyone else here lol. Thirteen shots and you wouldn’t even trade one for anything I have. But will happily accept whatever from anyone else..... I feel ya man.
> 
> Was looking online and found a 4 pack for 90 bucks but hell I won’t ever be able to afford that kind of price so he’ll oh well.


Grow the Scarabs out. Blueberry in that and it DOES NOT disappoint.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Grow the Scarabs out. Blueberry in that and it DOES NOT disappoint.


Thanks man. Blueberry is my favorite strain and I’m seeking good varieties of it. Just straight up I can’t afford to buy a pack of the DJ short. Popping one tonight of your crosses with blueberry. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 5, 2019)

You know something I surprisingly don’t see grown online too often? Sour diesel. Hear of the strain Lot. But don’t often seen it grown on here or grasscity it seems.

Edit haven’t used a piece in days man I swear...... enjoying the fuck out of blunts lately. Gonna order a few boxes of wraps soon. The royal blunts brand are my favorite but hard to find in stores around me.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You know something I surprisingly don’t see grown online too often? Sour diesel. Hear of the strain Lot. But don’t often seen it grown on here or grasscity it seems.
> 
> Edit haven’t used a piece in days man I swear...... enjoying the fuck out of blunts lately. Gonna order a few boxes of wraps soon. The royal blunts brand are my favorite but hard to find in stores around me.
> 
> View attachment 4345663


Most of the street weed around here is diesel or kush. I have NYC Diesel to grow out, but I'm in no rush lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Damn man you’re not much for sharing are you. I get you work hard and blah blah blah. So does everyone else here lol. Thirteen shots and you wouldn’t even trade one for anything I have. But will happily accept whatever from anyone else..... I feel ya man.
> 
> Was looking online and found a 4 pack for 90 bucks but hell I won’t ever be able to afford that kind of price so he’ll oh well.
> 
> There’s loke 4 people on here I’d give anything to and you’re one of them. If you WANTED. Or ASKED for a cherry Garcia, purple sunset, angry hulk, or millions of peaches, you’re god damn right you could have one of any single one. You’re my friend. Take your pick. Damn man. You feel me or gonna tell me how I’m a dumb nigger?


Wow. Just wow. No I don’t feel you. Idk why you can’t just take no for an answer. I’m good. Done trading beans on here. Quite frankly I’m done here. It’s always something with you. 

$100 for 10 on seeds here now.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Wow. Just wow. No I don’t feel you. Idk why you can’t just take no for an answer. I’m good. Done trading beans on here. Quite frankly I’m done here. It’s always something with you.
> 
> $100 for 10 on seeds here now.


Hey cool man. Blatantly ignore what I actually said. I got you. So does everyone else.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Most of the street weed around here is diesel or kush. I have NYC Diesel to grow out, but I'm in no rush lol.


I was thinking the “diesels” were big up north which is IIRC where you’re from. Really does smell Bit gassy those strains.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hey cool man. Blatantly ignore what I actually said. I got you. So does everyone else.


I didn’t ignore shit. I’m telling you I’m not
Trading any of the blue berries. Someone send me beans I’ll offer beans in return. But let’s get something straight before you keep
Running this false narrative on I didn’t get you back on your beans. First off we never discussed trading Beans you asked if I wanted the deez nuggs I said sure. Never once did we talk about trading then you saw my post on the seeds I got out of the aurora Indicas you asked if I had some I could send you I told you yes since you’d hooked it up. I sent them you didn’t get them whatever idk what happened but I don’t owe you shit. We never had a deal on swapping beans so don’t be on here acting like I fucked you over or whatever feelings you’re in today. And believe me based on my inbox I know everyone understands me and my position. So say whatever the fuck you want bud I’m going to sleep well tonight and every night afterwards with zero guilt on my conscience. Anyone else who’s sent me beans has been asked if they wanted them in return and said no. The fuck outta here with all that shit. Now I’m taking one outta OR_Grow’s playbook and I’m out.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

Yup I got a dotted eye


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Yup I got a dotted eye


What does that mean?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 6, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> What does that mean?


Must of left a nice shiner on his eye from yesterday


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 6, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Must of left a nice shiner on his eye from yesterday


Ok, because I looked it up at urban dictionary lol. I remember him saying a surfboard to the face! Hoping somebody didn't jizz on his eyes lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 6, 2019)

Those beans are breaking ground too. Should be up by tonight.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> What does that mean?


Means I got a black eye lol .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Ok, because I looked it up at urban dictionary lol. I remember him saying a surfboard to the face! Hoping somebody didn't jizz on his eyes lol.


You only jizz on someone if they get stung by a jelly . Or that’s my excuse anyways lmao


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> You only jizz on someone if they get stung by a jelly . Or that’s my excuse anyways lmao


That's piss on a sting lol. Works very well for burns and poison too. 

Whew... didn't know if you were into some back alley shit or what lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

Don’t think I’ve called out in almost 6 months . God damnit . Not the first time this happened.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Don’t think I’ve called out in almost 6 months . God damnit . Not the first time this happened.


Buttermilk helps it heal up quick.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's piss on a sting lol. Works very well for burns and poison too.
> 
> Whew... didn't know if you were into some back alley shit or what lol.


Ohhh right .. musta been saved in my t9 as jizz instead of piss... don’t judge my phone history lmao . Reminds me of that movie heartbreak kid . When the girl pisses on him after he gets stung .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Buttermilk helps it heal up quick.


And I thought this was just to make my chicken super crisp. Never heard of this on wounds or bruises.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 6, 2019)

For seriousness, piss on burns, stings and poison. Buttermilk for bruises, breaks and muscle tears.

Plantain and honey for deep wounds. Lambs ear for cuts.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 6, 2019)

Dont mean to interrupt the piss and jizz talk but check out a couple of my flowering girls' tops! Day 23F from switch


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

As a kid we always did mustard on stings from jelly fish . Not sure how you’d apply butter milk to a bruise . Endless rub it in or something. Use rock n rye liquor when I’m sick .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Dont mean to interrupt the piss and jizz talk but check out a couple of my flowering girls' tops! Day 23F from switch
> 
> 
> View attachment 4345824 View attachment 4345825 View attachment 4345826 View attachment 4345827


Nice ladies man. I’m sure you’ll def get some big ole nugs off them .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Nice ladies man. I’m sure you’ll def get some big ole nugs off them .


It'd be nice. I got this name but no big ole nugs to show for it right now.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> As a kid we always did mustard on stings from jelly fish . Not sure how you’d apply butter milk to a bruise . Endless rub it in or something. Use rock n rye liquor when I’m sick .


Yea, just massage the milk in. Repairs damage pretty quick.

Never used mustard, cool.

I use whiskey when sick too. A shot or 2, under the covers and sweat it out.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, just massage the milk in. Repairs damage pretty quick.
> 
> Never used mustard, cool.
> 
> I use whiskey when sick too. A shot or 2, under the covers and sweat it out.


Gotta be careful after you sweat it out . Pores are wide open and can get right back sick . Do this method and avoid going outside for the day . As for the mustard . Yea that works . When my brothers would piss me off I’d toss jelly fish at them , pick them up from the tops and avoid tentacles. Didn’t always go as planned lol .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> It'd be nice. I got this name but no big ole nugs to show for it right now.


Way your going . Big nugz night need to change to biggest nugz


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 6, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Those beans are breaking ground too. Should be up by tonight.


I got 2 of yours that I just got into pots last night the helmets are about off


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> I got 2 of yours that I just got into pots last night the helmets are about off


Big Steve going big ! What’s it going to take to get you to try a dwc with us ?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 6, 2019)

What kind of equipment am I looking at to get a dwc started anyways? I might try it out with you guys sometime soon


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> What kind of equipment am I looking at to get a dwc started anyways? I might try it out with you guys sometime soon


Bucket , net pot , hydrotron and if your only doing one a pump from Walmart or something.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Bucket , net pot , hydrotron and if your only doing one a pump from Walmart or something.


Air pump right?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

Yea . I spent I think 38 on a vivosun 6 plug 940 or so air pump. I use 2 stones per bucket . If your only running one bucket I’m sure you can find air pump at Walmart for 15 or so .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Big Steve going big ! What’s it going to take to get you to try a dwc with us ?


Ive been thinking about it man watching you guys makes me want to give it a go!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Yea . I spent I think 38 on a vivosun 6 plug 940 or so air pump. I use 2 stones per bucket . If your only running one bucket I’m sure you can find air pump at Walmart for 15 or so .


I have a $15 airpump, gonna need another stone or a bigger one atleast


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

I bought mine for 6$ at grow shop and I used another un used valve for a cheap 2$ Walmart stone .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Ive been thinking about it man watching you guys makes me want to give it a go!


Me too, but I'll wait until temps are cooler.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Me too, but I'll wait until temps are cooler.


You have compost. Temps don't matter as much lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 6, 2019)

I heard if you put jizz in your belly button it cures the douche bag disease. Not sure how credible that is. 

@3rd Monkey @iceman2494


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 6, 2019)

Oh and kudos to MCC they owned their shit and are fixing it. I’ll be doing more business with them no problem.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I heard if you put jizz in your belly button it cures the douche bag disease. Not sure how credible that is.
> 
> @3rd Monkey @iceman2494


Tummy sticks! Ewww lol.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 6, 2019)

drama in the thread.. yuck :/

in other news i'm running out of places to shove my truncheon into the bucket to read PPM - i'm hitting roots everywhere i stick it now lol... "it's a good thing."


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 6, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Tummy sticks! Ewww lol.


Lmao. The ole cummy tummy!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 6, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> drama in the thread.. yuck :/
> 
> in other news i'm running out of places to shove my truncheon into the bucket to read PPM - i'm hitting roots everywhere i stick it now lol... "it's a good thing."


Tell me about it.

Time for a bigger bucket? Lol


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Tell me about it.
> 
> Time for a bigger bucket? Lol


i'm honestly not sure?? i'm guessing i'm stuck in the bucket - but i'll definitely get some 8 gallon EZ STOR buckets and some current culture lids with 5.5" net pots for the next run.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 6, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i'm honestly not sure?? i'm guessing i'm stuck in the bucket - but i'll definitely get some 8 gallon EZ STOR buckets and some current culture lids with 5.5" net pots for the next run.


You can cut roots. That's how you get a 2 month veg in a 5 gallon bucket and then flower in the same bucket. Just a thought.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You have compost. Temps don't matter as much lol.


So you bubble compost tea w/nutes in your DWC? 
I've got a batch of tea going right now. Not aerated because my air pump is old and makes too much noise. 
Makes the wife complain... 
-- edit -- 
I'm gonna hit the co-op today for a gallon of cal-mag and might pick up a better air pump.
I don't really feel like soaking & rinsing coco so maybe I'll grab a couple bags of basement mix. 
$13.50 is the best price going around here for 1.5 cu ft.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> So you bubble compost tea w/nutes in your DWC?
> I've got a batch of tea going right now. Not aerated because my air pump is old and makes too much noise.
> Makes the wife complain...


I bubble compost tea, then add a half cup per gallon in my bucket once every 15 days. 

I use manure tea for feed. The compost is just for the additional benefits.

You can get a big air pump (6 outlet) for around $40. It's not super quiet but it's not terrible. Aerated tea is much better. A lot more to your microbe count. 

Compost tea makes the world go round in my opinion, especially in hydro. Ph, water temp, etc matters much less. Wasn't sure if I could run a bucket with manure tea, but it's doing fine.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Oh and kudos to MCC they owned their shit and are fixing it. I’ll be doing more business with them no problem.
> 
> View attachment 4345889 View attachment 4345890 View attachment 4345891


Glad the turned it around for you . The girl I’ve dealt with both times helped tremendously


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

I’ve been rubbing buttermilk on my eye all day.. well the guy in the ally told me it was grade a cultured straight from the hose this morning .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ve been rubbing buttermilk on my eye all day.. well the guy in the ally told me it was grade a cultured straight from the hose this morning .


Takes about 2 days to smooth out a good shiner and then just a touch of coverup makeup lol. Small guy in high school... lessons learned lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Glad the turned it around for you . The girl I’ve dealt with both times helped tremendously


Me and you both. I really wanted the DNA genetics and the fastbud autos the have. But it hinged on their response. Glad it worked out for sure.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ve been rubbing buttermilk on my eye all day.. well the guy in the ally told me it was grade a cultured straight from the hose this morning .


Ewwww May get pink eye lmao.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 6, 2019)

Just hooked the cloner back up. Gave all my OC clones away, so had to restock my inventory. Bitch is preflowering, throwing trichs already and stinks to the high hell. Definitely think this will be a keeper. 

Gonna get some silver on one of these clones as soon as they root and flip them for some seeds to distribute since it's clone only.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

I farted on j’s pillow and he farted in mine and now we all have pink eye . Knocked up is a great movie .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I farted on j’s pillow and he farted in mine and now we all have pink eye . Knocked up is a great movie .


Never saw it. My favorite movie when stoned... see if you can get it.

King of the mountain, mountain, mountain. Papa Muntz. 

There's your clues, no cheating lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

Out cold . Hey pig pin have you ever heard of internet dating ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

How have you not seen knocked up ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Out cold . Hey pig pin have you ever heard of internet dating ?


Fuckin A! Lol. All time favorite.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How have you not seen knocked up ?


I dunno lol. Who's in it?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Fuckin A! Lol. All time favorite.


Haven’t seen it in awhile . When they take drug tests and pig pin drops a Duce in the sample cup lmao . Gonna watch that tonight .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I dunno lol. Who's in it?


Seth Rogean and Jonah hill and the rest of the crew , Paul Rud forgot the hot blonde chicks name cathrine higal I think it is .


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I heard if you put jizz in your belly button it cures the douche bag disease. Not sure how credible that is.
> 
> @3rd Monkey @iceman2494


----------



## StickyBudHound (Jun 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ve been rubbing buttermilk on my eye all day.. well the guy in the ally told me it was grade a cultured straight from the hose this morning .


There's a recipe for that and it's a total DIY process. You could save some money bro!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Seth Rogean and Jonah hill and the rest of the crew , Paul Rud forgot the hot blonde chicks name cathrine higal I think it is .


That explains it. Don't like Seth Rogan. He's a little too gay for my preference.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> View attachment 4345931


That kid looks like he just got a blumkin .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That explains it. Don't like Seth Rogan. He's a little too gay for my preference.


I take him in small doses . That was the first movie I’ve seen him in .you can at least watch the trailer and if you can stomach through that your good.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

At last. Cameron responded to the mini comparative grow . Let’s see if the vault will sponsor. Think they do a good job at being regular ppl and not tight ass ppl like Mephisto brand .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

StickyBudHound said:


> There's a recipe for that and it's a total DIY process. You could save some money bro!


Awww man diy project ... can’t i just pay someone to do it for me... lmao !


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> At last. Cameron responded to the mini comparative grow . Let’s see if the vault will sponsor. Think they do a good job at being regular ppl and not tight ass ppl like Mephisto brand .


Just don’t send him here to read this nonsense lmao.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Just don’t send him here to read this nonsense lmao.


Man I honestly like the freedom of saying what I want and mix it in with the knowledge and help . The plants I’ve seen some of us grow .. its like our own bar . A cheers if you will . A regular comparative is just a look at me and loses attention.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Man I honestly like the freedom of saying what I want and mix it in with the knowledge and help . The plants I’ve seen some of us grow .. its like our own bar . A cheers if you will . A regular comparative is just a look at me and loses attention.


It has been pretty nice being able to talk about anything and not be hammered for it. Whats up ice you alright on this fine afternoon?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Man I honestly like the freedom of saying what I want and mix it in with the knowledge and help . The plants I’ve seen some of us grow .. its like our own bar . A cheers if you will . A regular comparative is just a look at me and loses attention.


I like cheers lol


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 6, 2019)

pink butter milk eye shine smooth cheers

just some of the words i read just now...


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> It has been pretty nice being able to talk about anything and not be hammered for it. Whats up ice you alright on this fine afternoon?


First smoke of the day. Doin just fine . What’s up with you big Steve?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> pink butter milk eye shine smooth cheers
> 
> just some of the words i read just now...


And you missed the part about the movie out cold?!? Good day sir lol


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> First smoke of the day. Doin just fine . What’s up with you big Steve?


At the same point of the day man just cracked me open a cold one gotta be right back at it in the morning


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

Life story . How’s the lady’s and new pad doin ya ?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Life story . How’s the lady’s and new pad doin ya ?


Man everything is great! So much nicer alot more quiet too I find myself sleeping by 9pm at times lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

Nice not having a gun wielding homeless man sleeping under the stairs lol .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Nice not having a gun wielding homeless man sleeping under the stairs lol .


This is true lmao!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

He HAD nice shoes before the cops came too right .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 6, 2019)

Ahahaha should of took em lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Out cold . Hey pig pin have you ever heard of internet dating ?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 6, 2019)

Hey fellas, just woke up for another workday (I work thirds if anyone hasnt caught on). Hows everybody doin this fine evening?

My BH slowed down some after the last cut but seems to be back on track today. Heres a quick pic.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 6, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Hey fellas, just woke up for another workday (I work thirds if anyone hasnt caught on). Hows everybody doin this fine evening?
> 
> My BH slowed down some after the last cut but seems to be back on track today. Heres a quick pic.
> 
> View attachment 4346050


Gorgeous! Man I can’t make wait for the BH baby I have in coco to get going. She’s happy but doing the seedling crawl. However I’m about to start my mainline on the Aurora Indica probably this weekend or early next week.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Gorgeous! Man I can’t make wait for the BH baby I have in coco to get going. She’s happy but doing the seedling crawl. However I’m about to start my mainline on the Aurora Indica probably this weekend or early next week.


How many days along is your Aurora Indica now?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 6, 2019)

Day 4 on my bh


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4346037


Sweet gear ! Wonder what type of vacuum that is ?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Sweet gear ! Wonder what type of vacuum that is ?


Penisuck 1000


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 6, 2019)

He really doesn’t want anyone bothering him while he’s cleaning his room .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> He really doesn’t want anyone bothering him while he’s cleaning his room .


I wouldn't fuck with him!


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 6, 2019)

Will be saving some of these cleome seeds. It's like opposite camouflage.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 6, 2019)

White Widow yielded about 417 grams of dried cured de-stemmed beautiful nuggets
 


    

I removed 13g of stems from the pile in the first photo

JUST under a fucking pound!!!! I WAS SO GOD DAMN CLOSE!!! I had to keep it real tho. Just about 420 grams of that fucking fire tho
 
 

Thx for the help everyone  I’ll get an auto-pounder one of these days! Fucking less than an ounce short..


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Penisuck 1000


Be careful they may have to get the jaws of
Life out!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 6, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> White Widow yielded about 417 grams of dried cured de-stemmed beautiful nuggets
> View attachment 4346134
> 
> 
> ...


Told ya!! Kudos broski! I’ve got two in my tent right now that will be very close to pulling a lb.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 6, 2019)

@iceman2494 

Buckets came in.... waiting on lids.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 6, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> White Widow yielded about 417 grams of dried cured de-stemmed beautiful nuggets
> View attachment 4346134
> 
> 
> ...


Damn man killin it!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I wouldn't fuck with him!


This reminds me of my drunkard friends lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 7, 2019)

Morning fuckers!! Grab the day by the pussy why don’t ya?!?


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 7, 2019)

My Sour crack came out spindly but my god these are TIGHT little dro nuggets 

 

White Widow was just shy of a pound, but between her and all my other plants, I had over 2 pounds come out of my 4x4

I’m still fucking trimming tho lol


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 7, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> My Sour crack came out spindly but my god these are TIGHT little dro nuggets
> 
> View attachment 4346304
> 
> ...


That bud is so pretty Clyde, masterfully done. 2 f*ckin lbs in a 4x4 aint nothing to frown at is it!!!


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 7, 2019)

You all and your pounds. One of these months maybe i can upgrade to more wattage. Stupid $.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 7, 2019)

Well this thing doesn't have pounds yet lol, but running full organic with the only commercial product being silica. Manure and compost tea. Water temp has been 76-79 past week.

9 days from sprout.

 

 

I would have to say that you CAN run manure tea in hydro... so far.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 7, 2019)

How’s the smell ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 7, 2019)

Earthy. Rabbit and mule shit doesn't really smell at all before it's a tea.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 7, 2019)

roots are looking good .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> roots are looking good .


Yea, that's the compost tea. No ph or ppm checks.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 7, 2019)

My ppm on that skunk hero just drops . I added what 2 ml yesterday to bring it up to 320 it’s back down to 284 this morning . Water lvl is dropping and ph Swing is slight dropping.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, that's the compost tea. No ph or ppm checks.


Ya.... I’m trying to do that!! If this is successful in the end. I’m buying a rabbit and a mule and fuck these bottles lmao.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> My ppm on that skunk hero just drops . I added what 2 ml yesterday to bring it up to 320 it’s back down to 284 this morning . Water lvl is dropping and ph Swing is slight dropping.


Nothing but good signs. She's a big girl.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Ya.... I’m trying to do that!! If this is successful in the end. I’m buying a rabbit and a mule and fuck these bottles lmao.


So far so good. I don't want to jump the gun, but you best get some pasture lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> So far so good. I don't want to jump the gun, but you best get some pasture lol.


That seriously would be a game changer if this shit works out. Couldn’t imagine growing DWC without worrying about ppm
Or PH!!! If this works could I still make some compost bins and get these same results? I could source rabbit manure and other manures I’m sure if I needed to but if I didn’t have to and could just compost all my nutes from regular shit I have that’d be perfect....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That seriously would be a game changer if this shit works out. Couldn’t imagine growing DWC without worrying about ppm
> Or PH!!! If this works could I still make some compost bins and get these same results? I could source rabbit manure and other manures I’m sure if I needed to but if I didn’t have to and could just compost all my nutes from regular shit I have that’d be perfect....


Or worrying about temps, to a degree. I've never run over 80, but never had a problem running close to it. I don't plan on ever doing a res swap either, unless I have problems.

Just compost won't work. It's got plenty of microbes and a decent amount of nutrition, but not enough to hold over a heavy veg, I've tried. It's got plenty of benefits, but a full feed isn't one of them unfortunately.

Right now, I'm using 1 lb of manure to 1 gallon of water with 1lb of compost (to help break down the manure before it goes in the bucket), and bubbling it 36-48 hrs. Then I dilute that to 1/4 cup per gallon. Haven't got tip burn yet, but it's not hungry either, so seems to be dialed in pretty close.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Or worrying about temps, to a degree. I've never run over 80, but never had a problem running close to it. I don't plan on ever doing a res swap either, unless I have problems.
> 
> Just compost won't work. It's got plenty of microbes and a decent amount of nutrition, but not enough to hold over a heavy veg, I've tried. It's got plenty of benefits, but a full feed isn't one of them unfortunately.
> 
> Right now, I'm using 1 lb of manure to 1 gallon of water with 1lb of compost (to help break down the manure before it goes in the bucket), and bubbling it 36-48 hrs. Then I dilute that to 1/4 cup per gallon. Haven't got tip burn yet, but it's not hungry either, so seems to be dialed in pretty close.


#DWCGameChanger


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 7, 2019)

This bh is finally starting to pick up I might just top and lst everything to save time .


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 7, 2019)

@ClydeWalters fantastic harvest bud - great numbers!

Day 48 - completely drained and refilled the DWC bucket. @3rd Monkey got me thinking about all the bonded minerals and such and how this is my first... since we're going into flower i decided to drain the swamp and fill it back up. Here's what pumped out:

 

Nothing special - there was a little bit of a greasy film sheen on the surface - not too much.

Pumped in the new nutes - this moved PPM from 700 to 800 as she didn't nute burn at 700 and now i'm curious... lol also that 800 ppm includes calmag at 75% strenght - 15 ml for the 4 gallons whereas full strength would be 20 ml for 4 gallons - hopefully the calmag gets under control.

 

Trich's are a'poppin!
 


I Couldn't get a good root shot but i can't wait to pop the bucket at the end and get a final root shot.

@3rd Monkey could you elaborate on when you typically make cuts to roots? Week 3 of flower or Week 7 or whatever your method is?


On to my forum stompers - i'm very frustrated with my coco - which i believe is part of my issue here... I can't seem to get these girls happy. Seems like once they're pissed off that's it - can't get them to recover... Healthiest one seems to be the far right one at this point. I might try to flush the coco again and dump my reservoir and remix.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 7, 2019)

I’m fucking bored 

I really do miss having a crop at my house... mornings are so empty and drab compared to what they used to be... have to wait until later when I go babysit my buddies plants... Miss the smell of them more than anything... or really just knowing that they were there made me feel so much better

Btw thx for the compliments on my Sour crack cola, that made Clyde happy


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 7, 2019)

Check this out my sour Crack is so resiny and oily that my blunt CLOGGED half way through...

Black oil not allowing smoke to pass :/ good problem to have? Or pain in the ass? 



I’ve sucked on it so hard it compacted itself lol oh well


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 7, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @ClydeWalters fantastic harvest bud - great numbers!
> 
> Day 48 - completely drained and refilled the DWC bucket. @3rd Monkey got me thinking about all the bonded minerals and such and how this is my first... since we're going into flower i decided to drain the swamp and fill it back up. Here's what pumped out:
> 
> ...


Generally, I cut roots back once before flower if they've filled the bucket. I'll take around 30% off. They will really bulk back up during the stretch. Make sure you are ready to take on the foliage growth during stretch though, they'll pop. Pull whatever you need to out to the sides and what not to keep your canopy even. You're already doing a good job with it, just figured I would be redundant lol.

If it's a longer veg, past a month to a month and a half, I may cut twice, same way. 

I try not to cut roots past the stretch. Sometimes they'll overload the bucket during stretch, in which case I'll just cut them back enough to where they don't get bound and twisted. They don't push a whole lot of root growth past week 4 of flower, so don't get too carried away past that point.

I'm not saying you have to cut them, plenty of people don't and have good grows. I have a feeling if you do cut them though, you'll do it every time lol. Just like foliage, it makes them go crazy after a cut.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 7, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Check this out my sour Crack is so resiny and oily that my blunt CLOGGED half way through...
> 
> Black oil not allowing smoke to pass :/ good problem to have? Or pain in the ass?
> 
> ...


Maybe Clyde should make dabs with it instead lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 7, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @ClydeWalters fantastic harvest bud - great numbers!
> 
> Day 48 - completely drained and refilled the DWC bucket. @3rd Monkey got me thinking about all the bonded minerals and such and how this is my first... since we're going into flower i decided to drain the swamp and fill it back up. Here's what pumped out:
> 
> ...


Did you buffer your coco prior to use? What’s your ppm/ph going in and running off at?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 7, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Check this out my sour Crack is so resiny and oily that my blunt CLOGGED half way through...
> 
> Black oil not allowing smoke to pass :/ good problem to have? Or pain in the ass?
> 
> ...


I get that whenever I didn’t fill the mouth piece enough or there’s more paper than there is weed..... never had that happen otherwise.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Did you buffer your coco prior to use? What’s your ppm/ph going in and running off at?


i was lazy and skipped it. I paid for it by skipping it. Normally the CANNA coco nutes are supposed to compensate for the coco uptake. First time i've used older coco (bought the bags a year ago) so the coco's been sitting damp in their bags for months. 

I did go back and flush all the coco with tap water (110 ppm and comes with calmag in it or a variant atleast) about the 30 day mark. They started to show a little bit of life after that and they've been slowly moving each day but when you look at the CDLC in DWC and go back and look at the coco girls - they're stunted for sure.

I'll hand feed them tonight i think, basically just flush 'em out with the nutes in the bucket. Then refill the nute reservoir with fresh stuff.

hopefully i can get them sorted before they really get into flower - couple of them already started to stretch as you can tell


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 7, 2019)

Fuck . Had to get a new phone . Right side of screen wasn’t working . Couple pics . Had some rust on the sh a couple days back . Added more nutes and seemed to clear it up . Seen a couple fungus bats on the bh coming out of hydrotron . Sprayed the top of the hydrotron with some spray . Hope it doesn’t hurt it .


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 7, 2019)

couple fungus bats? where the fk do you live that you have to spray for fungus bats? lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 7, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> couple fungus bats? where the fk do you live that you have to spray for fungus bats? lol


From the land down under . Usually we have to watch out for crotch crickets . Hardy har har


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 7, 2019)

Forgot . Tropic thunder .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 7, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i was lazy and skipped it. I paid for it by skipping it. Normally the CANNA coco nutes are supposed to compensate for the coco uptake. First time i've used older coco (bought the bags a year ago) so the coco's been sitting damp in their bags for months.
> 
> I did go back and flush all the coco with tap water (110 ppm and comes with calmag in it or a variant atleast) about the 30 day mark. They started to show a little bit of life after that and they've been slowly moving each day but when you look at the CDLC in DWC and go back and look at the coco girls - they're stunted for sure.
> 
> ...


Yep man that’s what I’d do!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Forgot . Tropic thunder .


Are you using 10” net pots?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Are you using 10” net pots?


 6


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> 6


Word I’ve got those same lids on the way from amazon for my next go. I’m going to run 2 DWC and 2 hempys.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 7, 2019)

Think I paid 32 for 6 . More disappointed in myself for spending 13 or something a bucket . Find it weird my Lowe’s , Home Depot ,and Walmart have 0 black buckets .


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 7, 2019)

just flushed the coco girls and actually went ahead and defoliated them a bit - the first time ever. I didn't even top them for fear of too much stunt past where they're at. It opened up the bushier girls a bit and i think they'll appreciate it in the long run.

new nutes into the reservoir tomorrow, fresh everything hopefully a fresh restart

cdlc was already down half an inch since this morning... she's thirsty lol

oh @Smokexbreak the runoff was a bit higher than what i put into it, 600 ppm. i was putting in 500


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think I paid 32 for 6 . More disappointed in myself for spending 13 or something a bucket . Find it weird my Lowe’s , Home Depot ,and Walmart have 0 black buckets .


Dude I got 3 of the 3.5 gallon black buckets for 15$ pretty crazy got my lids without net cups for 10$


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 7, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> just flushed the coco girls and actually went ahead and defoliated them a bit - the first time ever. I didn't even top them for fear of too much stunt past where they're at. It opened up the bushier girls a bit and i think they'll appreciate it in the long run.
> 
> new nutes into the reservoir tomorrow, fresh everything hopefully a fresh restart
> 
> ...


It needed the flush. I’d keep flushing with a nute solution until your run off is the same as what you’re putting in. You were getting some salt build up it sounds like.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 8, 2019)

This forum has gotten to quite for my liking .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 8, 2019)

Good morninf fellas!

Since you guys are on the subject, I was wondering what you guys think about me getting a 5.3gal square black bucket for a single DWC. I am wondering what size plants I can expect from this size? I am guessing it will definitely keep up with my coco girls in 7gal fabric pots, even surpass them regularly. But will it outgrow my 8x4 tent while theres another 7 plants in there with it?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> This forum has gotten to quite for my liking .


Im awake haha


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 8, 2019)

Cannabis cup in Michigan today.... wish i could go


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> This forum has gotten to quite for my liking .


My bad


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 8, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Good morninf fellas!
> 
> Since you guys are on the subject, I was wondering what you guys think about me getting a 5.3gal square black bucket for a single DWC. I am wondering what size plants I can expect from this size? I am guessing it will definitely keep up with my coco girls in 7gal fabric pots, even surpass them regularly. But will it outgrow my 8x4 tent while theres another 7 plants in there with it?


Should be good!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Should be good!


Ok cool, I'll have to pick it up then


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 8, 2019)

Surprised how fast things grow in dwc when roots start kicking into gear .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 8, 2019)

Does anyone know the page where we were talking about supplemental red Uv lighting for flowering . Interested in adding some in the future


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Surprised how fast things grow in dwc when roots start kicking into gear .


Yeah your plants look great man. Cant wait to see how they end up!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 8, 2019)

Curious if I can make this run all the way through . . I’ll veg for another month or so . Gotta let the tropic thunder catch up . Should get at least 2 monsters out of the 3


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 8, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Cannabis cup in Michigan today.... wish i could go


Damn I didnt even know! Went to hash bash a few weeks ago tho


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm going to try to run an 8 top main in 30 days from sprout. 10 days in. Just fimmed it at the 4th. There's about zero side growth right now, so I might be off by a week, but what the hell.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm going to try to run an 8 top main in 30 days from sprout. 10 days in. Just fimmed it at the 4th. There's about zero side growth right now, so I might be off by a week, but what the hell.
> 
> View attachment 4346840
> 
> ...


Crazy bastard lol . Is that the bh ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Crazy bastard lol . Is that the bh ?


No, this is my ODST, but I'm about to put the BH in a bucket lol. Just got 4 foiled up last night lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> No, this is my ODST, but I'm about to put the BH in a bucket lol. Just got 4 foiled up last night lol.


I topped that aurora Indica last night for 4 mains going to top again in a week and let the 8 go vertical.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 8, 2019)

Still having problems with your dwc smoke?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I topped that aurora Indica last night for 4 mains going to top again in a week and let the 8 go vertical.
> View attachment 4346856


I'll try to race you lol.

I just gave my roots a haircut lol.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 8, 2019)

Well fellas im unsure what the fuck is going to happen but my lights have been off for almost a day I cant run my lights or anything else all at the same time or my main breaker trips. Had to unplug the lights last night to run the ac woke up this morning threw some laundry in the wash and it pops again. I thought it was the lights but this shows other wise. Went and popped the breaker back on and noticed there is a 40 amp and 100 amp... confused cause they just put the central ac in not long ago but never updated the breaker most places have 220 amps now a days.. waiting on the power company to come out but they got no estimated time... pissing me off


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

The central air is probably the 40. The 100 would be your main. No other breakers? Is that a subfeed?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> The central air is probably the 40. The 100 would be your main. No other breakers? Is that a subfeed?


Thats the main on the outside then theres a box inside but nothing is tripping on that one only the outside one keeps tripping


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

What's the biggest breaker in both panels?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> What's the biggest breaker in both panels?


100 on the inside and out. Does that mean im already at the 220amps?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> 100 on the inside and out. Does that mean im already at the 220amps?


No, still 100 amp service. Only thing to do is put in a 200 amp service... but that might be costly.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> No, still 100 amp service. Only thing to do is put in a 200 amp service... but that might be costly.


The electric company wont do that? They said if its the inside the park would be responsible but since its the outside its on the electric company


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> The electric company wont do that? They said if its the inside the park would be responsible but since its the outside its on the electric company


Maybe, but there's nothing wrong with it other than you WANT more power. Maybe they'll upgrade you for free to suck more money out of you, but not where I live lol.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Maybe, but there's nothing wrong with it other than you WANT more power. Maybe they'll upgrade you for free to suck more money out of you, but not where I live lol.


This is not good man idk wtf to do


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 8, 2019)

Bh today and roots


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> This is not good man idk wtf to do


Run less lights for now so they are getting something maybe. Beyond that... not much you can do if it's overloading the main.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Run less lights for now so they are getting something maybe. Beyond that... not much you can do if it's overloading the main.


But even with the lights off just running the ac and washer it pops


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> But even with the lights off just running the ac and washer it pops


Oh, yea, forgot about that. Do you have any other heavy loads on it? Anything sucking a lot of juice?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Oh, yea, forgot about that. Do you have any other heavy loads on it? Anything sucking a lot of juice?


Nope nothing major at all ive been confused why it keeps doing it im worried about my plants


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Oh, yea, forgot about that. Do you have any other heavy loads on it? Anything sucking a lot of juice?


To many angles I could twist that .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 8, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Nope nothing major at all ive been confused why it keeps doing it im worried about my plants


Thought you’ve been running lights already ?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Thought you’ve been running lights already ?


I have been its been a month it popped the second day I was here then its been fine now its doing it again just dont make sence


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 8, 2019)

I have 0 electrical knowledge. You try another socket somewhere?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> I have been its been a month it popped the second day I was here then its been fine now its doing it again just dont make sence


Ah, you on a well?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I have 0 electrical knowledge. You try another socket somewhere?


I dont either man ive tried another socket some reason its only with the ac and washer on


3rd Monkey said:


> Ah, you on a well?


whats a well? Not too knowledgeable on this lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 8, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> I dont either man ive tried another socket some reason its only with the ac and washer on
> 
> whats a well? Not too knowledgeable on this lol


So if both are on at same time it cuts lights off but if one or the other is on your good ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 8, 2019)

I told you cats are bad Ju ju .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> I dont either man ive tried another socket some reason its only with the ac and washer on
> 
> whats a well? Not too knowledgeable on this lol


Lol, a water well. A well pump uses a lot of juice when it powers over which would explain why it's intermittent when you use the washer. Washers don't use much juice.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So if both are on at same time it cuts lights off but if one or the other is on your good ?


It only cuts all the power off if the central air is on and washer I had the lights unplugged and it still happened so im unsure whats going on


3rd Monkey said:


> Lol, a water well. A well pump uses a lot of juice when it powers over which would explain why it's intermittent when you use the washer. Washers don't use much juice.


ohhh no its city water no wells here


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> It only cuts all the power off if the central air is on and washer I had the lights unplugged and it still happened so im unsure whats going on
> 
> ohhh no its city water no wells here


Then it's just too small of a service for what you want to run. That's pretty shitty...


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Then it's just too small of a service for what you want to run. That's pretty shitty...


Theres no way to fix it?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Theres no way to fix it?


Upgrading to 200 amp. Here, you have to do the weatherhead down, they only install the meter. So you would have to change out the wire to handle a 200 amp service. 

Usually when a breaker shits the bed, it shits but I suppose something could be causing it to break early... but I highly doubt it. No way somebody could be stealing power right?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Upgrading to 200 amp. Here, you have to do the weatherhead down, they only install the meter. So you would have to change out the wire to handle a 200 amp service.
> 
> Usually when a breaker shits the bed, it shits but I suppose something could be causing it to break early... but I highly doubt it. No way somebody could be stealing power right?


Nope theres nothing I see man its crazy


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 8, 2019)

Bum under stairs may have returned.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Bum under stairs may have returned.


Hope not hahahahah


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 8, 2019)

Should I be concerned that my bh ppm isn’t dropping like it use to ? Honestly it’s kinda sitting at the same . Water is going down and ph isn’t dropping hard . .3 or .4 at a time .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Should I be concerned that my bh ppm isn’t dropping like it use to ? Honestly it’s kinda sitting at the same . Water is going down and ph isn’t dropping hard . .3 or .4 at a time .


What's your ppm staying at?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 8, 2019)

Around 280


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Still having problems with your dwc smoke?


Not really. She seems to have settled out and is growing pretty quick I got her into the 3.5 gallon buckets I’ll get some pics when I get home. She’s done growing vertically since I topped her but the nodes I’m going to BeN mainlining have taken off.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

How long has it been 280?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'll try to race you lol.
> 
> I just gave my roots a haircut lol.
> 
> ...


Lol that’s not a fair race!! It’ll be close though.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Lol that’s not a fair race!! It’ll be close though.


I don't think I can catch you lol. Just being a wise ass. Missed hydro so much.

BH is going in a bucket tonight. Working with an up and coming breeder, so I will probably be running 3 buckets of his genetics. They look good.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> How long has it been 280?


About a day


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

Been longer than a week since you did a res swap?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Not really. She seems to have settled out and is growing pretty quick I got her into the 3.5 gallon buckets I’ll get some pics when I get home. She’s done growing vertically since I topped her but the nodes I’m going to BeN mainlining have taken off.


Topped mine today . Need sides to catch up .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Been longer than a week since you did a res swap?


Never changed


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 8, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> It only cuts all the power off if the central air is on and washer I had the lights unplugged and it still happened so im unsure whats going on
> 
> ohhh no its city water no wells here


There’s more than likely a bad connection somewhere or the breakers bad. Your shit wouldn’t been throwing a 100amp service breaker a long time ago. When did they put the central air in?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't think I can catch you lol. Just being a wise ass. Missed hydro so much.
> 
> BH is going in a bucket tonight. Working with an up and coming breeder, so I will probably be running 3 buckets of his genetics. They look good.


Been reading in the hempy thread here there’s some damn good info out there. I’m dropping an airstone into my next hempy reservoirs.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Been reading in the hempy thread here there’s some damn good info out there. I’m dropping an airstone into my next hempy reservoirs.


Isn’t that how Clyde started and then went dwc?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Topped mine today . Need sides to catch up .


They’ll get going. I did res change last night. 150ppm of MC 70 ppm of calmag.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Isn’t that how Clyde started and then went dwc?


No he was doing the fabric pot hempys in dish and the roots were growing into the dish instead of air pruning so he transfers into hydro buckets.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Never changed


Excellent. This is what I call bottoming out. The ppm you are picking up is shit. There's basically nothing left in your bucket for your plant to feed on. That's why your ph stabilized too.

3 options. 

Bump ppm in the bucket up to 400-500 so you don't have to change your res.

Swap out 2 gallons and bump ppm to 400. Probably can push to 500, but start low. Better hungry than burnt.

Change the res out for a fresh one with a feed ppm of 400. Same as above with bumping up.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> There’s more than likely a bad connection somewhere or the breakers bad. Your shit wouldn’t been throwing a 100amp service breaker a long time ago. When did they put the central air in?


Before this past winter but no one has been living here the lady before never used it so im curious if theres a issue and they never caught it


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 8, 2019)

Was something like that . Crazy no one thought of a tiny ass cheap air stone in a hemph res .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Been reading in the hempy thread here there’s some damn good info out there. I’m dropping an airstone into my next hempy reservoirs.


I tried it. Still ain't hydro lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Excellent. This is what I call bottoming out. The ppm you are picking up is shit. There's basically nothing left in your bucket for your plant to feed on. That's why your ph stabilized too.
> 
> 3 options.
> 
> ...


Nice so I’m doing something right I guess ? I rather just keep the soup that got her going . My first instinct was to bump up but I stopped myself if she was eating .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 8, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Before this past winter but no one has been living here the lady before never used it so im curious if theres a issue and they never caught it


Wait how long have you lived there? Seems like yesterday you just moved in lol . Have we all been talking this long ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Nice so I’m doing something right I guess ? I rather just keep the soup that got her going . My first instinct was to bump up but I stopped myself if she was eating .


Yea, you knew what you had to do... I do believe you have the hang of this lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, you knew what you had to do... I do believe you have the hang of this lol.


Have a good teacher .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Wait how long have you lived there? Seems like yesterday you just moved in lol . Have we all been talking this long ?


A month man crazy


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 8, 2019)

Soo option a is to not wash and lights on at the same time ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Have a good teacher .


Thanks, just passing the buck.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> A month man crazy


Can you take a pic of both the breaker boxes so I can see what they have you loaded up with? 

If you're not running heavy stuff, there's no reason that a 100 amp service shouldn't be enough for what you are running.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Soo option a is to not wash and lights on at the same time ?


Cant run the ac and wash at the same time


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Can you take a pic of both the breaker boxes so I can see what they have you loaded up with?
> 
> If you're not running heavy stuff, there's no reason that a 100 amp service shouldn't be enough for what you are running.


Give me a few I can do that


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Can you take a pic of both the breaker boxes so I can see what they have you loaded up with?
> 
> If you're not running heavy stuff, there's no reason that a 100 amp service shouldn't be enough for what you are running.


Bad breaker.... money on it. If it’s throwing the main..... if it was just throwing a small breaker. Bad connection or a bad GFCI. Small places run everything on a single circuit generally with the GFCI down the line somewhere. But throwing the main I can’t see that.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 8, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Cant run the ac and wash at the same time


This is throwing your main breaker or the 40 amp?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 8, 2019)

So .. how do I get free cable ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

Just had an intruder trying to get into the duck coop. Geek squad was on it.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Just had an intruder trying to get into the duck coop. Geek squad was on it.
> 
> View attachment 4347024


Soo if you didn’t know the movie called “secret life of pets 2” just came out... lmao! Fuck that


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Soo if you didn’t know the movie called “secret life of pets 2” just came out... lmao! Fuck that


I didn't know that lol. Wasn't about to let it eat my ducks. I made it quick.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 8, 2019)

Shit true story .Saturday afternoon and my son says he needs to be dressed as a tall tale hero by Monday .He picks Crockett. Sunday I’m grilling in early afternoon and a big ass raccoon started to climb a tree . Guys who’s tree the property was on , came out;and shot the thing out the tree . Anyways I’m high and thought relevant . I didn’t get the hat on time . Bad dad


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> This is throwing your main breaker or the 40 amp?


Its tripping both on the main. Thought it was my lights so I unplugged everything had the ac on started a load of laundry not even 2 mins later it popped


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Can you take a pic of both the breaker boxes so I can see what they have you loaded up with?
> 
> If you're not running heavy stuff, there's no reason that a 100 amp service shouldn't be enough for what you are running.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

It's your central air. You need a 200 amp service no two ways about it. Can't handle the load.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's your central air. You need a 200 amp service no two ways about it. Can't handle the load.


So thats whats causing it to trip with the ac and washer on? Im hoping the electric company will take care of that luckly we do laundry on weekends so thru the week im having no issues


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> So thats whats causing it to trip with the ac and washer on? Im hoping the electric company will take care of that luckly we do laundry on weekends so thru the week im having no issues


Do you have a dryer? Does that trip it?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Do you have a dryer? Does that trip it?


I do and im unsure cause it tripped with the washer running I had turned the ac off and light off to finish the load


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> I do and im unsure cause it tripped with the washer running I had turned the ac off and light off to finish the load


Try it with the dryer. If it pops, then you know for sure. If not and it's only the washer, then you can start suspecting something is fucked up.

I'm sure it's the 100 amp service though.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Do you have a dryer? Does that trip it?


Gotta be the AC


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Try it with the dryer. If it pops, then you know for sure. If not and it's only the washer, then you can start suspecting something is fucked up.
> 
> I'm sure it's the 100 amp service though.


Ive been leaning towards the same ill give it a go and see I just didnt want my lights to be off too long. Hoping when I flip the other 2 300w led panels in the veg tent on it wont cause a issue too! Shit sucks


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Ive been leaning towards the same ill give it a go and see I just didnt want my lights to be off too long. Hoping when I flip the other 2 300w led panels in the veg tent on it wont cause a issue too! Shit sucks


Yea, you need a 200 amp service. This is a rental, right?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, you need a 200 amp service. This is a rental, right?


Yep I had called the electric company they said if its the breaker inside it would be the landlords issue but being its the main outside it was on them no one has came still its kinda bullshit


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 8, 2019)

It's not on them. It's on your landlord. He needs to upgrade the system.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 8, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Ive been leaning towards the same ill give it a go and see I just didnt want my lights to be off too long. Hoping when I flip the other 2 300w led panels in the veg tent on it wont cause a issue too! Shit sucks


Well.... at least you’re not flowering


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 8, 2019)

Here we go!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 9, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Here we go!
> View attachment 4347068 View attachment 4347069


What’d you cover the top with ?


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 9, 2019)

Ok filled my coco res to 20 gallons, filled it with 650 ppm (previously feeding the girls at 500)- pH set to 5.8

 

They're definitely looking better, we'll see what yields I actually see.

CDLC IN DWC received a reservoir swap yesterday - today i see more calmag dots. I am thinking the CMH is just too close (i can't increase the height any) and the plant's burning through everything to keep up maybe?

 

and one of the taller colas in the back, look how long the white hairs are, and she's already covered in trichs!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 9, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Ok filled my coco res to 20 gallons, filled it with 650 ppm (previously feeding the girls at 500)- pH set to 5.8
> 
> View attachment 4347190
> 
> ...


What's your K amendments in your DWC?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 9, 2019)

Hey everybody, my BH is nearly finished with its manifold. I just need to top the 4 tops to make them 8 and she will be all done with the pain. Shes already throwing preflowers actually. She's small and compact. I think once she rebounds from all the training I will put her in a 7gal pot and let her just do her thing for a few weeks. I just tied down her 4 branches, they are short so shes sitting awkward right now.
 

My BH clone is growing nicely. Here she is.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 9, 2019)

I got a question for anyone who might have the knowledge. I've given my plants a little too much nitrogen and they are dark green with a slight curl going on with some of them. I know its slowing my progress, can I just not feed nitrogen in coco for a while? Or do they always need atleast a small supply of nitrogen in their feed?


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 9, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I got a question for anyone who might have the knowledge. I've given my plants a little too much nitrogen and they are dark green with a slight curl going on with some of them. I know its slowing my progress, can I just not feed nitrogen in coco for a while? Or do they always need atleast a small supply of nitrogen in their feed?


yeah you feed nitrogen (a bit) in flower the whole time - you need it the whole time just not as much once you're out of veg.

GH calimagic includes some nitrogen, iirc, it may be enough for flowering needs.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 9, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> What's your K amendments in your DWC?


i'm honestly not sure? I use flora-trio, not sure where the K falls in there. This is what i'm using:



also 1mL of hydroguard and 1mL of GFF at the end


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 9, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah you feed nitrogen (a bit) in flower the whole time - you need it the whole time just not as much once you're out of veg.
> 
> GH calimagic includes some nitrogen, iirc, it may be enough for flowering needs.


Thats very good to know but not exactly what I was asking. I mean I am trying to get out of a N tox. Can I go a feed or two without N to try to clear it up? I do use Calmag as well and it might be where my extra N is coming from.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 9, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Thats very good to know but not exactly what I was asking. I mean I am trying to get out of a N tox. Can I go a feed or two without N to try to clear it up? I do use Calmag as well and it might be where my extra N is coming from.


are you specifically using calimagic from general hydroponics? not all CAMG solutions include nitrogen.

As for the nitrogen toxicity, if you can cut back just a bit on the nitrogen on subsequent feeds it should counter. I'm afraid if you drop it entirely for even a day the girl might freak


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 9, 2019)

I haven’t put any cap magic in my res ... might be a bad thing


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I haven’t put any cap magic in my res ... might be a bad thing


no calcium or magnesium at all?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 9, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i'm honestly not sure? I use flora-trio, not sure where the K falls in there. This is what i'm using:
> 
> View attachment 4347209
> 
> also 1mL of hydroguard and 1mL of GFF at the end


Quite a bit of K in that diet. Back off some of it and calmag should pick up.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 9, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> are you specifically using calimagic from general hydroponics? not all CAMG solutions include nitrogen.
> 
> As for the nitrogen toxicity, if you can cut back just a bit on the nitrogen on subsequent feeds it should counter. I'm afraid if you drop it entirely for even a day the girl might freak


Thats exactly what I was thinking. I've been just giving far less N lately but enough to still register to the plant that its there. Just dialing it all in still. Im using AN's calmag and its 4-0-0. I've also cut down on it lately because I am not getting any cal or mag issues and I was already thinking that might be where I am overdoing the N.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I haven’t put any cap magic in my res ... might be a bad thing


It's not. Your running a base trio. When you start adding all that other shit, it fucks up ratios and bonds nutes you don't want bonded.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 9, 2019)

Time for church.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 9, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Quite a bit of K in that diet. Back off some of it and calmag should pick up.


yeah this is part of my problem with autos. I follow my nute guide pretty strictly and the CDLC is flowering right now so the last feed was for a girl in veg. Last night i went ahead and flipped her over to flower in my grow journal. This step updates my nute charts into flower mode. I'm assuming she's in second or third week of flower. the next feed looks like this:



floragro will go down, which is 2-1-6 n-p-k


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 9, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Thats exactly what I was thinking. I've been just giving far less N lately but enough to still register to the plant that its there. Just dialing it all in still. Im using AN's calmag and its 4-0-0. I've also cut down on it lately because I am not getting any cal or mag issues and I was already thinking that might be where I am overdoing the N.


whoa yeah 4-0-0 is quite a lot just for your calmag source. Typically by flower you can drop calmag down to 1ml/gal and be okay - give that a whirl if you aren't seeing any calmag issues.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 9, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's not on them. It's on your landlord. He needs to upgrade the system.


Not good man might be fucked then 


Smokexbreak said:


> Well.... at least you’re not flowering


thats the issue my closet is on 12/12 my tent is for veg ive been kinda iffy about turning the 2 lights on in the tent looks like ill have to turn the lights off when we do laundry doubt my landlord is going to upgrade my shit


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 9, 2019)

Gotta get my self up and going . Need to add nutes to bh and bump sh up . Going to give the tent a good scrub down .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 9, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> whoa yeah 4-0-0 is quite a lot just for your calmag source. Typically by flower you can drop calmag down to 1ml/gal and be okay - give that a whirl if you aren't seeing any calmag issues.


Ok cool, I'll do that. I was thinking 4-0-0 was pretty high but what are those ratios even based off? My base nutes are two parts, part A of the grow nutes is 3-0-0 and part B is 1-2-6. Bloom nutes are, A: 2-4-0 and B: 2-4-8. Its all quite confusing.

Edit: I have a basic understanding. Im just saying, are those ratios based off a metric that they all follow or are they isolated from eachother?


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 9, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Ok cool, I'll do that. I was thinking 4-0-0 was pretty high but what are those ratios even based off? My base nutes are two parts, part A of the grow nutes is 3-0-0 and part B is 1-2-6. Bloom nutes are, A: 2-4-0 and B: 2-4-8. Its all quite confusing.
> 
> Edit: I have a basic understanding. Im just saying, are those ratios based off a metric that they all follow or are they isolated from eachother?


the three numbers are N-P-K, nitrogen - phosphorous - potassium and the numbers are the percentage of the solution. So youre 4-0-0 calmag has calcium, magnesium, and 4% of the solution is nitrogen

when you're dealing in parts per million, 1 or 2 % can make a big difference in the overall bucket.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 9, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> the three numbers are N-P-K, nitrogen - phosphorous - potassium and the numbers are the percentage of the solution. So youre 4-0-0 calmag has calcium, magnesium, and 4% of the solution is nitrogen
> 
> when you're dealing in parts per million, 1 or 2 % can make a big difference in the overall bucket.


So those are percentage points? 4-0-0 is 4% 0% 0%


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 9, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> So those are percentage points? 4-0-0 is 4% 0% 0%


yessir


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 9, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yessir


Good god... what have I been doin!


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 9, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Good god... what have I been doin!


if it makes you feel any better that's about the extent of my knowledge on nutrients - @3rd Monkey has a brain that can see it from every angle.

"calmag having issues? lower the potassium" - this would never have hit my radar lol


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 9, 2019)

Oh yeah, all the interactions between the different nutrients is crazy, I just deal with that by trying to feed conservatively. Great to know those are all about percentages though. I use so many damn bottles, havent had any real issues yet but this will help in the future.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What’d you cover the top with ?


Panda film. It’s a white lid. My black lids will
Be here today.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 9, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> if it makes you feel any better that's about the extent of my knowledge on nutrients - @3rd Monkey has a brain that can see it from every angle.
> 
> "calmag having issues? lower the potassium" - this would never have hit my radar lol


Keep it at the forefront of you brain. You really don’t need much calmag in a nute blend... when I see calmag now since having this problem my trouble shoot goes like this.

Do I have calmag in the diet?
Yes
What are my PK levels in the diet? 
If high is the answer in back that off first. 

If backing the PK off first doesn’t fix it I add calmag because it tells me the cal mag isn’t enough.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 9, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Ok cool, I'll do that. I was thinking 4-0-0 was pretty high but what are those ratios even based off? My base nutes are two parts, part A of the grow nutes is 3-0-0 and part B is 1-2-6. Bloom nutes are, A: 2-4-0 and B: 2-4-8. Its all quite confusing.
> 
> Edit: I have a basic understanding. Im just saying, are those ratios based off a metric that they all follow or are they isolated from eachother?


This makes your ratio sit at

12–8-14

Your N is too high


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 9, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Panda film. It’s a white lid. My black lids will
> Be here today.


Need something to cover my top where hydrotron is . Keep seeing a couple fungus gnats fly out . Sprayed countless times .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 9, 2019)

Put the ph ppm to 384 . Little over a 100 ppm of nutes . Was sitting at 281. Ph went way down from last night which shows she was hungry .


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Put the ph ppm to 384 . Little over a 100 ppm of nutes . Was sitting at 281. Ph went way down from last night which shows she was hungry .


did your water level drop and ppm drop too? or did ppm stay stable?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 9, 2019)

Ppm stayed water dropped and ph dropped . Monkey is most likely right . Wasn’t any food left in the water . Only waste .


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Ppm stayed water dropped and ph dropped . Monkey is most likely right . Wasn’t any good left in the water . Only waste .


yeah according to this:






according to this you need to dump the bucket, and raise ppm if you're under 500 (EC 1.0)


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 9, 2019)

He suggested that route or take a couple gals out and replace . Went with keep the soup cooking and raise ppm . Have had this problem before and just added more nutes and top off res with water . Usually come out ok . Guess we will see .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 9, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> This makes your ratio sit at
> 
> 12–8-14
> 
> Your N is too high


Honestly Smoke, thats only a portion of what I feed my plants. I also feed big bud, bud candy and rhino skin too. I will be using over drive later on instead of the big bud to finish.

Edit: Its even more confusing than just the base nutes sadly. I also dont feed them all in the same amounts. I will just keep doing it by feel and being conservative until I have a better understanding of it all.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> He suggested that route or take a couple gals out and replace . Went with keep the soup cooking and raise ppm . Have had this problem before and just added more nutes and top off res with water . Usually come out ok . Guess we will see .


just remember what he said about all the bonded junk in there that won't help your girls at all. I swapped out my reservoir a few days ago - if you don't have one of these yet i highly recommend one:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QVLQHAO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

This thing was a game changer. I just brought a bucket over to the DWC bucket, drained the main bucket with the wand and stepped away ( i knew there wasn't enough to overflow a 5 gallon bucket - besides the wand pump has a auto shutoff like a gas station)

then brought over the bucket with 4 gallons of fresh nutes and reversed the wand and poured 4 gallons straight into the DWC bucket. Never lifted her once.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 9, 2019)

Might just be me thinking . I find from doing res changes slows what’s in my bucket . All the gff


schmebulock said:


> just remember what he said about all the bonded junk in there that won't help your girls at all. I swapped out my reservoir a few days ago - if you don't have one of these yet i highly recommend one:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QVLQHAO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


that thing looks bad ass . I understand the bonding process. My thing is it’s been going fine as what I’m doing . Guess in 24-48 hrs if things go south I’ll know my mistake .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 9, 2019)

Hope I’m not coming off as dickish or what not . I appreciate the suggestion. That idea will be on the back burner if I see neg response to upping my ppm .


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Might just be me thinking . I find from doing res changes slows what’s in my bucket . All the gff
> 
> that thing looks bad ass . I understand the bonding process. My thing is it’s been going fine as what I’m doing . Guess in 24-48 hrs if things go south I’ll know my mistake .


definitely fair point, if it ain't broke... right?


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Hope I’m not coming off as dickish or what not . I appreciate the suggestion. That idea will be on the back burner if I see neg response to upping my ppm .


oh no i don't think so at all - after all it's your grow! You ultimately have to make the decisions that have your garden in its best interests, even if that means waiting a bit to see what happens


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 9, 2019)

oh and ice my suggestion that i replaced my bucket 3 days ago - just a note that my plant is 47 days old, we're at different points in the process. I chose to dump just because i was going into flower


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 9, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> oh no i don't think so at all - after all it's your grow! You ultimately have to make the decisions that have your garden in its best interests, even if that means waiting a bit to see what happens


I’ve been doing this way for a couple weeks now . Usually if I see ppm drop to below what I fed a couple days ago and ph starts tanking then I know it’s tine to bump it back up . After it’s all good . Raised it higher this time so we will see if she explodes or has a heart attack


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 9, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> oh and ice my suggestion that i replaced my bucket 3 days ago - just a note that my plant is 47 days old, we're at different points in the process. I chose to dump just because i was going into flower


That I might do . Def root trim . My bucket looks like it’s filled with cooked spaghetti bubbling .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 9, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Honestly Smoke, thats only a portion of what I feed my plants. I also feed big bud, bud candy and rhino skin too. I will be using over drive later on instead of the big bud to finish.
> 
> Edit: Its even more confusing than just the base nutes sadly. I also dont feed them all in the same amounts. I will just keep doing it by feel and being conservative until I have a better understanding of it all.


So you’d get a PK boost in that. Any way just lower your N a bit. This is any easy fix in soil. I always just water only for a few weeks when N tox sets in allowing the plant to eat that N up. But hydro mediums is a bit different. I’d flush and pick back up where I left off backing off the N.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 9, 2019)

Think we all gotten are seeds in the begging of may . 2 day germ and all . Think I’m what a little over a month ?


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think we all gotten are seeds in the begging of may . 2 day germ and all . Think I’m what a little over a month ?


sorry i dont recall, i just remember planting on 4/20 so everytime i post i always go to google first and type "days since 4/20" lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Might just be me thinking . I find from doing res changes slows what’s in my bucket . All the gff
> 
> that thing looks bad ass . I understand the bonding process. My thing is it’s been going fine as what I’m doing . Guess in 24-48 hrs if things go south I’ll know my mistake .


But if you add GFF back into the reservoir what have you really changed. The microbes will have colonized in the roots... you won’t lose those. And then you refresh with fresh GFF. Idk just my thought process I could be completely wrong lol. But don’t change it if it ain’t broke! Lol like you said put it on the back burner if shit goes south make that move. Well... actually just do what you want lol it’s your grow I’m thinking out loud and typing at the same time. Lmao!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think we all gotten are seeds in the begging of may . 2 day germ and all . Think I’m what a little over a month ?


 5th of last month.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 9, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> But if you add GFF back into the reservoir what have you really changed. The microbes will have colonized in the roots... you won’t lose those. And then you refresh with fresh GFF. Idk just my thought process I could be completely wrong lol. But don’t change it if it ain’t broke! Lol like you said put it on the back burner if shit goes south make that move. Well... actually just do what you want lol it’s your grow I’m thinking out loud and typing at the same time. Lmao!


I could be wrong and it could bite me in the ass . I’ll check ph later on in afternoon and see if it stabilized and see if ppm dropped to the slightest . I’ve been having a good 10-20 drop a day . I hope this thing yields me well . Side note 3 bears and double grape from Mephisto are some fire bud .


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I could be wrong and it could bite me in the ass . I’ll check ph later on in afternoon and see if it stabilized and see if ppm dropped to the slightest . I’ve been having a good 10-20 drop a day . I hope this thing yields me well . Side note 3 bears and double grape from Mephisto are some fire bud .


I think I have a few 3bears seeds


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 9, 2019)

Lock your fridge after smoking should be on the label .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 9, 2019)

Weird question.. what’s yalls gas prices for reg gas ? Mines 2.44 a gal. Just curious


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Weird question.. what’s yalls gas prices for reg gas ? Mines 2.44 a gal. Just curious


2.55 a gal here man


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I could be wrong and it could bite me in the ass . I’ll check ph later on in afternoon and see if it stabilized and see if ppm dropped to the slightest . I’ve been having a good 10-20 drop a day . I hope this thing yields me well . Side note 3 bears and double grape from Mephisto are some fire bud .


I just got some of the DG. Got 2 sour cracks that just popped up last week.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I could be wrong and it could bite me in the ass . I’ll check ph later on in afternoon and see if it stabilized and see if ppm dropped to the slightest . I’ve been having a good 10-20 drop a day . I hope this thing yields me well . Side note 3 bears and double grape from Mephisto are some fire bud .


Lol only time will tell. Hell I'm still just winging it I have no clue so I’m probably not full of decent advice on this. They look good is all I know and they’re not burning. Roots keep growing soo. Fuck it lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Weird question.. what’s yalls gas prices for reg gas ? Mines 2.44 a gal. Just curious


No clue.... I don’t even look at it anymore. I have to fill up regardless the price so I stopped looking. However.... company card fills my tank so that helps lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 9, 2019)

Lucky . My commute to work isn’t far so not complaining. I don’t really look either . I do remember it was 2.01 earlier this year


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lucky . My commute to work isn’t far so not complaining. I don’t really look either . I do remember it was 2.01 earlier this year


I’d imagine they’re rising with the summer months and the trade war. Idk though


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 9, 2019)

Raining again today . No beach . Guess it’s a good stoned day . Clean out the tent .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 9, 2019)

Raining again today . No beach . Guess it’s a good stoned day . Clean out the tent . Give this little fella a bath .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Raining again today . No beach . Guess it’s a good stoned day . Clean out the tent . Give this little fella a bath .


Cloudy here supposed to storm tonight and all day tomorrow. Im planning to get some shit done in the room myself today got 2 300w led panels im going to attempt to plug up and start running the veg tent. My bh is still small its been under 12/12 for a few days just til I got to veg tent going but this whole power situation is shitty idk what to do going to talk to the park tomorrow and see if they can do it or if I have to call a electrician out


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 9, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Cloudy here supposed to storm tonight and all day tomorrow. Im planning to get some shit done in the room myself today got 2 300w led panels im going to attempt to plug up and start running the veg tent. My bh is still small its been under 12/12 for a few days just til I got to veg tent going but this whole power situation is shitty idk what to do going to talk to the park tomorrow and see if they can do it or if I have to call a electrician out


That’s a fuckin bummer man .if the pot is small enough maybe put the bh out in the yard to catch natural sun during dark periods(you probably go dark period at night though ..


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 9, 2019)

12 hrs after a root pruning. Just got back from church, leaving again. I'll catch up when I get back. Just wanted to show you the increase in root growth from pruning.

 

VS


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 9, 2019)

Well dang !


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 9, 2019)

god my auto colorado cookies taste like shit - the lemon mixed with the diesel taste is yuck yuck yuck

the smoke is fairly smooth, just the shit that hits the back of your throat is blech

gonna have to maybe start mixing in some other strains lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 9, 2019)

Mine didn’t taste half bad . I didn’t get the lemon flavor on mine .i actually just smoked a bowl of it couple mins ago . Good stone . Smooth


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Mine didn’t taste half bad . I didn’t get the lemon flavor on mine .i actually just smoked a bowl of it couple mins ago . Good stone . Smooth


i tried to SOG and they got stressed out - probably what i'm tastin... it's like a thick fucking resin that coats your throat, lips, etc... probably great for pressing..


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 9, 2019)

Mines earthy sweet smell. Good solid buds . let me snap a pic of a bud of mine . Still have a lot of it .


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 9, 2019)

Update on my GSC plant that a friend kept for me

   

Anyone know what those spots are??


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 9, 2019)

What’s up Clyde ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 9, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Update on my GSC plant that a friend kept for me
> 
> View attachment 4347349 View attachment 4347350 View attachment 4347351
> 
> Anyone know what those spots are??


Those are getting burnt by Something in The nutes . Tops are fried or will be


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Those are getting burnt by Something in The nutes . Tops are fried or will be


Sup Ice  life is incredible 

Doing big things!

Just got done watering these girls
 

Really miss waking up to them every day tho


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 9, 2019)

When you starting the kitchen up again?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 9, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Sup Ice  life is incredible
> 
> Doing big things!
> 
> ...


Dudes gotta be a European . Clean as fuck


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Dudes gotta be a European . Clean as fuck


He’s actually a local guy I grew up with. Our parents dated

Very nice 3 room setup


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 9, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Update on my GSC plant that a friend kept for me
> 
> View attachment 4347349 View attachment 4347350 View attachment 4347351
> 
> Anyone know what those spots are??


Could be a lot of shit. Need more info to troubleshoot it but it’s a lock out not a deficiency. More than likely something else in abundance. Your N is probably part of it based on how dark green and shiny they are.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 9, 2019)

@3rd Monkey I'm getting a lake water smell in my roots is that root rot? Or normal...


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 9, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Could be a lot of shit. Need more info to troubleshoot it but it’s a lock out not a deficiency. More than likely something else in abundance. Your N is probably part of it based on how dark green and shiny they are.


I’m only in control of GSC’s bucket of nutes until my buddy gets back from his honeymoon.

She’s on the week for of the home and garden hydro schedule as far as I know. 

Ppm is 600-700 following the chart exactly. Only added mammoth P and cal mag

She’s stiiiiiiiiiiinky tho!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 9, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I’m only in control of GSC’s bucket of nutes until my buddy gets back from his honeymoon.
> 
> She’s on the week for of the home and garden hydro schedule as far as I know.
> 
> ...


Well that schedule has that plant fucked up lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 9, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd Monkey I'm getting a lake water smell in my roots is that root rot? Or normal...


Smell your hydroguard or gff. Smell like that? My bucket always smells like sweet earth from the compost and sugar.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 9, 2019)

@bigggsteve89

Put those 2 Gorilla Cookies in hydro today. See what these little sluts can do lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 9, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Smell your hydroguard or gff. Smell like that? My bucket always smells like sweet earth from the compost and sugar.


Idk lol. I’ll have to check that and get back to ya on that one lol.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 10, 2019)

Bh is in the soil. Had to cull a male yoga cookies. Big defoil tonight, before and after pics. Having major back issues this week. Migraines, barfing. Fun. Thank you for helping me out guys. Will be sending packs out asap.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 10, 2019)

Had to lay on the floor to Lst and strip leaves lmao.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 10, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Bh is in the soil. Had to cull a male yoga cookies. Big defoil tonight, before and after pics. Having major back issues this week. Migraines, barfing. Fun. Thank you for helping me out guys. Will be sending packs out asap.
> View attachment 4347633 View attachment 4347634


Your plants are lookin good my man! Hope youre feeling better


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

Ditto . They look gorgeous


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

So the adding more nutes proved to be ok . Ph stable . Hardly a drop . Ppm dropped by 20 and water dropped about a cup or 2 worth .


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 10, 2019)

I typically feel like shit daily, unless i have a good pile of herb. No getting better, but i do have good days sometimes. I over do it on good days and pay for it. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 10, 2019)

Day 27F from switch on these two girls. Critical Daddy Purple is gonna yield insane amounts I think....


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 10, 2019)

So today i found out that those cleome flowers are thorny as hell, and kind of dank smelling.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 10, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> So today i found out that those cleome flowers are thorny as hell, and kind of dank smelling.


What did I miss? Cleome?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> So you’d get a PK boost in that. Any way just lower your N a bit. This is any easy fix in soil. I always just water only for a few weeks when N tox sets in allowing the plant to eat that N up. But hydro mediums is a bit different. I’d flush and pick back up where I left off backing off the N.


So I flushed my BH plant today and fed it without calmag (I have dolemite lime with magnesium added mixed into my coco so hopefully that will control the calmag for a while). I also did the final 4 cuts on the manifold. Shes a little lighter green since yesterday but still showing N tox pretty hard.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 10, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> What did I miss? Cleome?


he's hiding his girls around some cleome because the fan structure mimics cannabis iirc


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 10, 2019)

look at these knuckles!! lol DWC trunks are crazy.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 10, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> look at these knuckles!! lol DWC trunks are crazy.
> 
> View attachment 4347689


Some crazy knuckles man, did you just split the trunk though?!?


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 10, 2019)

@iceman2494 your weekly yard picture haha


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 10, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Some crazy knuckles man, did you just split the trunk though?!?


yeah, I sure did  . During LST the trunk split. Each time i dropped the stems another 1/8th of an inch i'd hear it crack a little further... then one night it just fully opened to my dismay. I duct taped it back shut for a little while but worried the duct tape would eat into such a fast growing girl I took it off a couple days later.

I've learned as long it doesn't split past the main knuckle it will still operate normally. The inner bits aren't brown either, still a light green


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 10, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah, I sure did  . During LST the trunk split. Each time i dropped the stems another 1/8th of an inch i'd hear it crack a little further... then one night it just fully opened to my dismay. I duct taped it back shut for a little while but worried the duct tape would eat into such a fast growing girl I took it off a couple days later.
> 
> I've learned as long it doesn't split past the main knuckle it will still operate normally. The inner bits aren't brown either, still a light green


I split my main stem on one of my biggest girls manifolds early on and was able to repair it. Might as well take a pic and post it for ya. Glad to hear its still operating normally and its healthy.

This is the critical daddy purples stem.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 10, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I split my main stem on one of my biggest girls manifolds early on and was able to repair it. Might as well take a pic and post it for ya. Glad to hear its still operating normally and its healthy.
> 
> This is the critical daddy purples stem.
> View attachment 4347701


yeah you repaired that nicely! I don't think my girl will come back from my inflicted damage at this point - just glad nothing else has fallen off this plant. (When I topped the girl the two side stems that would become the mains broke off during LST. I was so devastated that night...)

Even though she never go to to grow tall, I think with all the LST i'm still gonna get 3 ounces out of her:


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 10, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah you repaired that nicely! I don't think my girl will come back from my inflicted damage at this point - just glad nothing else has fallen off this plant. (When I topped the girl the two side stems that would become the mains broke off during LST. I was so devastated that night...)
> 
> Even though she never go to to grow tall, I think with all the LST i'm still gonna get 3 ounces out of her:
> 
> View attachment 4347705


Dude the more you talk about her, you remind me of my kosher kush plant. It was untrainable, kept snapping and it grew vertically at twice the rate as my others. I ended up doing a manifold successfully somehow and put her outside but a crazy ass hail storm hit us last week. Golf ball size hail dude.... 
 
Took out one of her branches. Shes doing alright though.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 10, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Dude the more you talk about her, you remind me of my kosher kush plant. It was untrainable, kept snapping and it grew vertically at twice the rate as my others. I ended up doing a manifold successfully somehow and put her outside but a crazy ass hail storm hit us last week. Golf ball size hail dude....
> View attachment 4347706
> Took out one of her branches. Shes doing alright though.


damn man, you're in michigan right? I saw ohio got hit with a ton of tornados


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 10, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> damn man, you're in michigan right? I saw ohio got hit with a ton of tornados


Yup, it was pretty crazy man. I have skylights in my house, was worried they were gonna get busted out. Also lost power for like 3 hrs but it was an hour away from lights out so it didnt really affect my flowering girls. Never seen anything like that storm.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @iceman2494 your weekly yard picture haha
> 
> View attachment 4347693


Fuckin beautiful!


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Fuckin beautiful!


lol ty, i actually mowed it at full speed yesterday to beat the rain - fastest i've ever mowed a half acre.. 40 minutes lol

picture schmebulock at full speed on a tractor dipping dodging and ducking tree branches lol, it was an ab workout!

as i was bagging up the grass at the curb is when the rain finally broke heh - just beat it


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

Yea been rain for the past couple days . Haven’t been able to get to the beach .


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 10, 2019)

i just realized i haven't been mixing floratrio properly... 

goes micro -> grow -> bloom

i just grabbed whatever bottle is closest to start lol

and if you use calmag that goes first into the water before the trio


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

I forgot where I read that at . I know the calmagic bottle says to add first .


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I forgot where I read that at . I know the calmagic bottle says to add first .


yep and if you use Armor SI it goes first even before calmag


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 10, 2019)

This shit sucks now the electric company says my breaker needs to be updated and its up to the park to do it... im confused why they rented it out like this... cant even run just my central air without the breaker tripping. Hoping the park will have it replaced this is bullshit like no other!!!!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 10, 2019)

Flower Tent update 
Day 16

Purple majik #1
  

Purple Majik #2
  

Pillow Factory


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 10, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i just realized i haven't been mixing floratrio properly...
> 
> goes micro -> grow -> bloom
> 
> ...


This may have been your nutrient culprit. 

When mixed in the wrong order they will bond together rendering them useless to your plant. I’d Be willing to be the thats been your issue.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 10, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> This shit sucks now the electric company says my breaker needs to be updated and its up to the park to do it... im confused why they rented it out like this... cant even run just my central air without the breaker tripping. Hoping the park will have it replaced this is bullshit like no other!!!!!


Someone has to fix this. Or you have a really good argument for getting out of your lease or rental agreement with no problems.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Someone has to fix this. Or you have a really good argument for getting out of your lease or rental agreement with no problems.


Really like the place man im hoping they fix the issue just my plants man idfk what to do with them might try to put them out back of the trailer just to get some kind of light


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

Refuse to pay full rent ..


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Flower Tent update
> Day 16
> 
> Purple majik #1
> ...


Nice man!


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> This may have been your nutrient culprit.
> 
> When mixed in the wrong order they will bond together rendering them useless to your plant. I’d Be willing to be the thats been your issue.


yeah i was definitely using too much gro - the potassium levels were high for sure. Having the mrs. mix a nute bucket while i'm at work today so we can get more of a flowering mixture into the bucket. Probably drain half of the bucket and refill with this nute mixture.

i also reordered my nutes in the list so they are in correct deployment order lol


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Flower Tent update
> Day 16
> 
> Purple majik #1
> ...


they're so pretty  nice and healthy! looks better than my girls for sure lol


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Refuse to pay full rent ..


Hoping it dont come to that man the place is nice long as they fix the issue im good


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 10, 2019)

Good news the park is going to have a electrician come out to fix my breaker box now I just have to keep these plants going til thats done


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 10, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> This shit sucks now the electric company says my breaker needs to be updated and its up to the park to do it... im confused why they rented it out like this... cant even run just my central air without the breaker tripping. Hoping the park will have it replaced this is bullshit like no other!!!!!


In the mean time, you can throw a couple ACs in and run your lights. Definitely not ideal, but it may be a solution for the moment.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> In the mean time, you can throw a couple ACs in and run your lights. Definitely not ideal, but it may be a solution for the moment.


They will be out between 2 and 4 today should be good


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 10, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> They will be out between 2 and 4 today should be good


nice, while they're at it have them put an extra breaker in - so you can expand


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 10, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> They will be out between 2 and 4 today should be good


Good. Glad they are taking care of it for you. The HVAC guy that installed the central air should have known better. Fucking idiots... world is full of them lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 10, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> nice, while they're at it have them put an extra breaker in - so you can expand


Breaker is the last thing to hook up. He would have to get the lines run to the box before then lol. Maybe if he's fast lol...


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Breaker is the last thing to hook up. He would have to get the lines run to the box before then lol. Maybe if he's fast lol...


you caught me, i'm no electrician lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 10, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> you caught me, i'm no electrician lol


Me neither, but I can't afford to pay one, so I make due lol.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 10, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> nice, while they're at it have them put an extra breaker in - so you can expand


Hahaha man I wish but im good if I can run my veg box and flower in the closet ill be okay with that but id like a house so I can use the basement ya know lol


3rd Monkey said:


> Good. Glad they are taking care of it for you. The HVAC guy that installed the central air should have known better. Fucking idiots... world is full of them lol.


I knew it man had the ac on when I went to bed nothing else wake up no power... was getting quite frustrating hope the guy that comes knows what hes doing lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 10, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Hahaha man I wish but im good if I can run my veg box and flower in the closet ill be okay with that but id like a house so I can use the basement ya know lol
> 
> I knew it man had the ac on when I went to bed nothing else wake up no power... was getting quite frustrating hope the guy that comes knows what hes doing lol


If he's just bumping your service, he can't really fuck that up too easily lol. Shouldn't take him very long and you can be back at it.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If he's just bumping your service, he can't really fuck that up too easily lol. Shouldn't take him very long and you can be back at it.


Cant wait man my plants have been with no light all weekend im hoping the candy dawg dont herm just started that bh too shit really sucks


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 10, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Cant wait man my plants have been with no light all weekend im hoping the candy dawg dont herm just started that bh too shit really sucks


are you allowed to set them outside? i worry about the bugs that'll hijack a ride...


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 10, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> are you allowed to set them outside? i worry about the bugs that'll hijack a ride...


I can just didnt want someone to see them and take em ya know


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 10, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> I can just didnt want someone to see them and take em ya know


true.. hmm.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> I can just didnt want someone to see them and take em ya know


Idk y that was funny to me . I can just imagine some tard running down the road with a plant .


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 10, 2019)

Today was pretty neat. Big changes from the last set of pics I took

My buddy’s setup I’m tending to for a while. Just hit week 2 of flower. Fed all aloe Vera powder and a couple other light things. ES-1 was one of them I know that much. U
    

And my GSC a lil burnt, but her buds are just thriving and nasty gooey stinky awesomeness that smells just like GSC photo period bud I’ve bought on the street 

 
 
 

Clyde out, Enjoy!!!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

Ouch .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Idk y that was funny to me . I can just imagine some tard running down the road with a plant .


I can see it happening man too many pot heads around me no one knows I grow I keep to myself once people know all they do is bug you for the hook up.. cant even do it lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

I’m not a pot supplier to the public. There’s a neon sign at a bar by the beach . It says free beer tomorrow.. it’s always on and tomorrow never comes lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

Hey smoke . Did the Maine company fix your order ? Bet they hooked you up with more freebies.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Hey smoke . Did the Maine company fix your order ? Bet they hooked you up with more freebies.


I’m actually about to check the mail
Whatever they sent was supposed to be here today.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

I’m sure they’d send more than 3 beans to keep you on the hook .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m sure they’d send more than 3 beans to keep you on the hook .


Lol oh they did. Got the 3 feminized glittlez,
7 reg millions of peaches, and 6 reg sunburst. All ethos genetics. Couldn’t be happier with the way it worked out. That’s a fucking hook up for sure!! Now.... I have to figure what these damn strains are. lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Lol oh they did. Got the 3 feminized glittlez,
> 7 reg millions of peaches, and 6 reg sunburst. All ethos genetics. Couldn’t be happier with the way it worked out. That’s a fucking hook up for sure!! Now.... I have to figure what these damn strains are. lol


Thank Moab bro . That company is pretty bad ass . Have had not a one complaint about that company . Shipping is like 2 days . Stupid good . Glad it worked out !


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 10, 2019)

My next grow will probably be Durban poison fems


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

My ass has YET !!!!! Run a zittlez or a gorilla glue strain .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm getting Bad Dawg. Supposed to be a badass hybrid. Up and coming breeder. Sounds like a good comparative lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Thank Moab bro . That company is pretty bad ass . Have had not a one complaint about that company . Shipping is like 2 days . Stupid good . Glad it worked out !


  

I’ll be using them for awhile.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm getting Bad Dawg. Supposed to be a badass hybrid. Up and coming breeder. Sounds like a good comparative lol.


What’s the breeder? I got some wet dawg as a freebie from 4/20. It’s that dr who x some other dawg strain.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> My ass has YET !!!!! Run a zittlez or a gorilla glue strain .


Idk about the Zkittlez but you’re crazy not having gorilla genetics somewhere in the mix. Anything that thing touches is frosty AF.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> What’s the breeder? I got some wet dawg as a freebie from 4/20. It’s that dr who x some other dawg strain.


Seed Bandit Seed Co. @LowAnkle 

Did you ever get those Dr. Who?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Seed Bandit Seed Co. @LowAnkle
> 
> Did you ever get those Dr. Who?


Yep sure did. Idk what I’m going to do with them yet burn i imagine it’ll be a SOG pheno Hunt when I do the blueberries too. That way I cannot get a keeper of each


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yep sure did. Idk what I’m going to do with them yet burn i imagine it’ll be a SOG pheno Hunt when I do the blueberries too. That way I cannot get a keeper of each


If you got the DJ shorts, you won't have to hunt hard. At least I didn't have to. That was 7 or 8 years ago, but if their breeding stable is the same, I would expect nothing shy of greatness from about 80% of them.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If you got the DJ shorts, you won't have to hunt hard. At least I didn't have to. That was 7 or 8 years ago, but if their breeding stable is the same, I would expect nothing shy of greatness from about 80% of them.


Ya they’re DJ Shorts. Just new done keeper!! But I’ll take as many females as I can get lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

Had plans for both worlds gorilla zittlez by cunuk seeds . Damn anal bead customs took my babies .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Had plans for both worlds gorilla zittlez by cunuk seeds . Damn anal bead customs took my babies .


Sonsabitches! 

I've been curious about the zittles or whatever. Heard they taste just like skittles, so that would be cool.

I've had fruity pebbles and I'll be damned if it didn't taste just like fruity pebbles lol.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Idk about the Zkittlez but you’re crazy not having gorilla genetics somewhere in the mix. Anything that thing touches is frosty AF.


I dont know if I will ever grow anything that has the gorilla glue in it. I went about 3 years only able to find gorilla glue or gsc or some mix between the two here in my town. Im so done with those strains. 
Question, if anyone can answer it? Is the gorilla strains named that because they are from the grape ape strain? Or are they not connected?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Sonsabitches!
> 
> I've been curious about the zittles or whatever. Heard they taste just like skittles, so that would be cool.
> 
> I've had fruity pebbles and I'll be damned if it didn't taste just like fruity pebbles lol.


I’m a sucker for sour skittles . You can see my frustration.could cut the cord off the anal bead so it stays in there crusty crawl. Should have taped the letter in my tent like it’s a gym .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

Idk if it’s grape ape . Just thought you were looking for the g4 strain


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Idk if it’s grape ape . Just thought you were looking for the g4 strain


Whats the G4 strain?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

Gorilla glue g4? Idk they took my babies!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

GMO zittlez I have are gmo cookies x zittlez x og kush . Not dang gorilla glue in it at all !


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 10, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I dont know if I will ever grow anything that has the gorilla glue in it. I went about 3 years only able to find gorilla glue or gsc or some mix between the two here in my town. Im so done with those strains.
> Question, if anyone can answer it? Is the gorilla strains named that because they are from the grape ape strain? Or are they not connected?


Gg#4 now has to be called original glue #4 by the breeder, Josey whales. 
Its a cross of chems sister, which is a chemdawg pheno, sour dubb, and chocolate diesel. It is a clone only strain, I have some s1s I will be working into my lines.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 10, 2019)

Chemdawgs always create that fire.


Purple badlands (discontinued). Elite stardawg male X with DJs blueberry temple flo cut.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Seed Bandit Seed Co. @LowAnkle
> 
> Did you ever get those Dr. Who?


I got a buddy from CO. Whos gonna send me a clone of dr.who X silver mountain from bohdi. Along with some BB muffin pollen and penut butter pollen.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 10, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Chemdawgs always create that fire.
> View attachment 4347987
> View attachment 4347988


I have a chemdawg plant in my tent right now! Thanks for explaining the genetics!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 10, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I have a chemdawg plant in my tent right now! Thanks for explaining the genetics!


Hell yea, is it chem d or #4? Or a mix?
Chem d has more of that str8 funk, garlic to baby shit terps, chem # 4is like cleaning supplies, nail polish, pine sol etc. I love them.both haha


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

Thanks to @Jack Vault . I was able to get some candy dawg autos . Grew and had to scratch her mid way .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> My ass has YET !!!!! Run a zittlez or a gorilla glue strain .


Got some gorilla cookie it was bagseed I had ran 4 and got all females on that run great smoke drop me a line man ill shoot some your way


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

I’ll hold you to that offer some day .bro . I can max do 3 plants at a time in my space offered. One day man !crap if you have one to spare . I’ll swap one . I gotta try it .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Sonsabitches!
> 
> I've been curious about the zittles or whatever. Heard they taste just like skittles, so that would be cool.
> 
> I've had fruity pebbles and I'll be damned if it didn't taste just like fruity pebbles lol.


Now that would be amazing. May Be time to do some zkittles. My bubblegum smells exactly like grape big league chew. Lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Had plans for both worlds gorilla zittlez by cunuk seeds . Damn anal bead customs took my babies .


Wait customs took your anal beads?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll hold you to that offer some day .bro . I can max do 3 plants at a time in my space offered. One day man !crap if you have one to spare . I’ll swap one . I gotta try it .


No need to swap bro I got you my buddy grew it and it seeded out on him but since it was part glue I stashed all the seeds I could find lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

Can you buy big league chew anymore?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 10, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I dont know if I will ever grow anything that has the gorilla glue in it. I went about 3 years only able to find gorilla glue or gsc or some mix between the two here in my town. Im so done with those strains.
> Question, if anyone can answer it? Is the gorilla strains named that because they are from the grape ape strain? Or are they not connected?


No it’s sour bub x chocolate Diesel x something else I believe. But no grape ape.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> No need to swap bro I got you my buddy grew it and it seeded out on him but since it was part glue I stashed all the seeds I could find lol


I know but I have I think 3 tropic thunder left if you want one .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 10, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Gg#4 now has to be called original glue #4 by the breeder, Josey whales.
> Its a cross of chems sister, which is a chemdawg pheno, sour dubb, and chocolate diesel. It is a clone only strain, I have some s1s I will be working into my lines.


Didn’t see this... what he said lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 10, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Sour dub, choclate diesel, chems sister.


I was close I was looking it up as you just said something couldn’t remember.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 10, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I got a buddy from CO. Whos gonna send me a clone of dr.who X silver mountain from bohdi. Along with some BB muffin pollen and penut butter pollen.


The DR who is phenomenal


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 10, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Chemdawgs always create that fire.
> View attachment 4347987
> View attachment 4347988
> Purple badlands (discontinued). Elite stardawg male X with DJs blueberry temple flo cut.


Anything chem dawg touches is nice. Love it.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Wait customs took your anal beads?


No THEY are anal beads . Sad that I would have a 100 percent shipping rate if I was getting something along those lines . Rather I lose 6 strains that are just dans seeds


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Can you buy big league chew anymore?


I have no idea... lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> No THEY are anal beads . Sad that I would have a 100 percent shipping rate if I was getting something along those lines . Rather I lose 6 strains that are just dans seeds


Balls!!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Anything chem dawg touches is nice. Love it.


Appreciate it, that plant is now the mother of purple badlands f2 feminized, Bad dawg, and Thai Kwon Dro.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I know but I have I think 3 tropic thunder left if you want one .


Im always down for beans bro shoot me a message


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Can you buy big league chew anymore?


Hell yeah you can! Grew up on it man!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 10, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Appreciate it, that plant is now the mother of purple badlands f2 feminized, Bad dawg, and Thai Kwon Dro.
> View attachment 4348028
> View attachment 4348029
> View attachment 4348031


How can I get my hands on the dawg berries?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

Super soakers , big league chew and ninja turtles. Smoke bombs on the 4th with m80s on old gi joes and shit .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Appreciate it, that plant is now the mother of purple badlands f2 feminized, Bad dawg, and Thai Kwon Dro.
> View attachment 4348028
> View attachment 4348029
> View attachment 4348031


Who makes the Thai Kwon dro ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Super soakers , big league chew and ninja turtles. Smoke bombs on the 4th with m80s on old gi joes and shit .


Throw in some rodeos and rattlesnake hunts and I'd swear you grew up right down the road lol.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> How can I get my hands on the dawg berries?


Theyll be available in about 6 weeks. Gonna be very nice.
This is the pure old school BB used as the female pollen parent early on in flower, shes great, awesome effect, deep onset behind the eyes, very potent.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Super soakers , big league chew and ninja turtles. Smoke bombs on the 4th with m80s on old gi joes and shit .


Hell ya buddy. That’s what I’m talking about!!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Who makes the Thai Kwon dro ?


I do, I think the potential is legendary, its the combination of 1976 hippe mafia thai stick, in the one, highland thai and purple thai in DJs blueberry, and lemon thai in chem dawg.
All tbose thai's is why its thai kwon dro. Cant wait to test them theyre in the sac now.
Damn forgot one of the main Thais, and choclate thai in the 30 year old IBL lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 10, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Theyll be available in about 6 weeks. Gonna be very nice.
> This is the pure old school BB used as the female pollen parent early on in flower, shes great, awesome effect, deep onset behind the eyes, very potent.
> View attachment 4348038


Shut up and take my money!! Lmao. Will they be feminized or regs?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Shut up and take my money!! Lmao. Will they be feminized or regs?


Feminized with STS. Hahaha should have about 700 or more this lil run. Ill be having them as long as im alive, rave reviews.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 10, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Feminized with STS. Hahaha should have about 700 or more this lil run. Ill be having them as long as im alive, rave reviews.


Let me know id be interested in some!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 10, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Let me know id be interested in some!


Alright, will do brother. Intrerest Much appreciated cuz.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Throw in some rodeos and rattlesnake hunts and I'd swear you grew up right down the road lol.


Sad to say I didn’t have rattle snakes . Water snakes , tad poles and crawfish .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 10, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Feminized with STS. Hahaha should have about 700 or more this lil run. Ill be having them as long as im alive, rave reviews.


Ya I’m gonna need some of those stat. Lol keep us updated when they’re ready. Is there a site yet?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Sad to say I didn’t have rattle snakes . Water snakes , tad poles and crawfish .


Fuck snakes period! Nasty ass creatures.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 10, 2019)

Heres the Royal Robbery, only 22 days after switch, alredy frosting up nicely. Going to f2 this run, looks like all the f1s are gonna frost out real early.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Fuck snakes period! Nasty ass creatures.


I agree man!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 10, 2019)

Crazy pets man . Girl I lived with got freaked out over my corn sneak eating mice. Fed it hot dogs . No lie .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 10, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Heres the Royal Robbery, only 22 days after switch, alredy frosting up nicely. Going to f2 this run, looks like all the f1s are gonna frost out real early.View attachment 4348059
> View attachment 4348062


Man I need to get me some of that! Love purple urkle!!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Ya I’m gonna need some of those stat. Lol keep us updated when they’re ready. Is there a site yet?


Not yet but I got a domain, and you can hit me up direct at my email or pm on here [email protected] I have a cpl packs of bad dawg still available right now.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 10, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Man I need to get me some of that! Love purple urkle!!


About 6 weeks on them as well haha


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 10, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Not yet but I got a domain, and you can hit me up direct at my email or pm on here [email protected] I have a cpl packs of bad dawg still available right now.


On it like a bonnet


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 10, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> On it like a bonnet


Hell yea.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 10, 2019)

Also OTW next. Alredy got beans germing. Black banana cookies s1 X with Nigerian sunshine.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 10, 2019)

Big ass air roots on a lot of my houseplants. They're loving the humidity. Lowankle you must have a hell of a camera. Gorgeous pictures.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 10, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Big ass air roots on a lot of my houseplants. They're loving the humidity. Lowankle you must have a hell of a camera. Gorgeous pictures.
> View attachment 4348075


Thanks brother! Genetics, genetics genetics.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 10, 2019)

Mother of bad dawg, dawgberries f2 fems, and thai kwon dro.
Purple badlands (discontinued.)

And the old school pure blueberry pheno, shemale of dawgberries.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 10, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Not yet but I got a domain, and you can hit me up direct at my email or pm on here [email protected] I have a cpl packs of bad dawg still available right now.


Word!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 10, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> View attachment 4348078View attachment 4348079
> View attachment 4348080
> Mother of bad dawg, dawgberries f2 fems, and thai kwon dro.
> Purple badlands (discontinued.)
> ...


So what’s the bad dawg lineage?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> So what’s the bad dawg lineage?


Thats the mom above, which is 50 Djs blueberry temple flo and 50 elite stardawg male gps pheno.
The dad is copper.chem which is a chem.4 back cross its parents are the elite stardawg gps pheno and clone only chem#4. So it comes out like this.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 10, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Thats the mom above, which is 50 Djs blueberry temple flo and 50 elite stardawg male gps pheno.
> The dad is copper.chem which is a chem.4 back cross its parents are the elite stardawg gps pheno and clone only chem#4. So it comes out like this.
> View attachment 4348102


What’s a pack running?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 10, 2019)

The dad, copper chem was extremly vigorus had to top so others same age cld catch up. 
I got a pic.of.him too somewhere.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> What’s a pack running?


Sent u a pm


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 10, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Sent u a pm


Could you let me know as well? I wouldnt mind growing some of that out!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 10, 2019)

Day 27 from switch, critical daddy purple


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 10, 2019)

So. I have been chatting with a certain Led light "business" about testing some gear. I had no idea that a fan would help fatten up the stems of my plant That's obviously weaved into a net. I have a big oscillating fan already btw. This person also thought that my veriegated cannabis plant was nute burned. Lol. Won't be testing her lights. I honestly think for under 200 watts now, and zero bottled nutes, that I did pretty well. So next run will only be the HLG 100V 2 vs a cheap Chinese blurple.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 11, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> So. I have been chatting with a certain Led light "business" about testing some gear. I had no idea that a fan would help fatten up the stems of my plant That's obviously weaved into a net. I have a big oscillating fan already btw. This person also thought that my veriegated cannabis plant was nute burned. Lol. Won't be testing her lights. I honestly think for under 200 watts now, and zero bottled nutes, that I did pretty well. So next run will only be the HLG 100V 2 vs a cheap Chinese blurple.View attachment 4348129


So your not gonna test it ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 11, 2019)

So . How’s everyone’s day?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So . How’s everyone’s day?


lol pretty damn good man. Just got home from work. Long ass day. But.... not a care in the world. Life’s damn good.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 11, 2019)

Now that’s what’s up smoke !


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Now that’s what’s up smoke !


How about you?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 11, 2019)

Chillin another rainy day .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Chillin another rainy day .


Man that blows.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 11, 2019)

The hell it does ! Same weather next few days . Need Some beach damnit .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 11, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> lol pretty damn good man. Just got home from work. Long ass day. But.... not a care in the world. Life’s damn good.


Musta got some good road head on the way home .


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 11, 2019)

My day was dope

Took the puppy to puppy training class blitzed as hellll of my Sams Crack

Came home 

Trimmed a few branches. Found a particularly pretty nugget and stuck it in the bong... haven’t done shit since 

Abt to go grocery shopping ripped on a new level 

The Wifeys Gunna be pissed at my food selections this evening lol

How was everyone else’s day?

Moab was suppose to face time me for help w those QB96’s but never heard from him

Anyone know how he made out?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 11, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> My day was dope
> 
> Took the puppy to puppy training class blitzed as hellll of my Sams Crack
> 
> ...


Can’t go grocery shopping high at all . Basket at the end looks like a mystery later on .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Musta got some good road head on the way home .


Man I wish I’ll get that before bed tonight lmao.... soooooo I may or may not have just burnt the fuck outta my hempys we will find out in the AM.....

So I ran my veg nutes for two weeks into flower and switched to bloom
Nutes. It’s week three I was just using grow,micro,calmag for those two weeks. I switched to the bloom nutes 3-4 days ago full strength on the week one flower dosages only using micro,bloom, calmag Keep in mind my plants are in week 3 flower. So today I filled my feeding reservoir with the full line up at week 3 dosages. Which is micro, bloom, cal mag, astro flower(pk booster), nature’s candy(bennies/sugars), and velo kelp... 1910ppm. We will see what happens. I had slight burning in my tips but I think it was from earlier in the grow so idk. But I was having some K deficiencies beginning to creep in. So I think week 1 flower nutes weren’t enough.... guess we will find out in the am whether or not I’m flushing.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 11, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> My day was dope
> 
> Took the puppy to puppy training class blitzed as hellll of my Sams Crack
> 
> ...


No clue.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 11, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Man I wish I’ll get that before bed tonight lmao.... soooooo I may or may not have just burnt the fuck outta my hempys we will find out in the AM.....
> 
> So I ran my veg nutes for two weeks into flower and switched to bloom
> Nutes. It’s week three I was just using grow,micro,calmag for those two weeks. I switched to the bloom nutes 3-4 days ago full strength on the week one flower dosages only using micro,bloom, calmag Keep in mind my plants are in week 3 flower. So today I filled my feeding reservoir with the full line up at week 3 dosages. Which is micro, bloom, cal mag, astro flower(pk booster), nature’s candy(bennies/sugars), and velo kelp... 1910ppm. We will see what happens. I had slight burning in my tips but I think it was from earlier in the grow so idk. But I was having some K deficiencies beginning to creep in. So I think week 1 flower nutes weren’t enough.... guess we will find out in the am whether or not I’m flushing.


Went full strength man . Never get full strength


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So . How’s everyone’s day?


Wasnt bad man had to work once I got off my buddy that works and lives in the same park had came down got my cub cadet up and running after 4 years it was sitting now I got my own lawn to mow so knocked that out after we got it running tired ready for a blunt then bed lol hows your night going bro?


ClydeWalters said:


> My day was dope
> 
> Took the puppy to puppy training class blitzed as hellll of my Sams Crack
> 
> ...


havent seen moab around here in a min... he doing alright man?


iceman2494 said:


> Went full strength man . Never get full strength


I tried it and ive not yet to do it again lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Went full strength man . Never get full strength


lol i see what you did there... I’ve been full strength on these since I switched to the remo nutes. Idk I’ll know in the morning haha. I’m going to cull the DWC I think. I need to get my next hempys going and I have no where to veg them. I’ll give it another whirl after get some room again but I’m wasting space currently. I’m running the Tropic Thunder and LSD next I think. I know for sure on the TT but I may run something different than the LSD. Something ethos possibly.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 11, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> lol i see what you did there... I’ve been full strength on these since I switched to the remo nutes. Idk I’ll know in the morning haha. I’m going to cull the DWC I think. I need to get my next hempys going and I have no where to veg them. I’ll give it another whirl after get some room again but I’m wasting space currently. I’m running the Tropic Thunder and LSD next I think. I know for sure on the TT but I may run something different than the LSD. Something ethos possibly.


Seems if I do the full dosage on the fox farms I get slight burns.. if I go 3/4 its fine why is that? Is fox farms just strong in general right from the start?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 11, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> lol i see what you did there... I’ve been full strength on these since I switched to the remo nutes. Idk I’ll know in the morning haha. I’m going to cull the DWC I think. I need to get my next hempys going and I have no where to veg them. I’ll give it another whirl after get some room again but I’m wasting space currently. I’m running the Tropic Thunder and LSD next I think. I know for sure on the TT but I may run something different than the LSD. Something ethos possibly.


Need mine to catch up to the other 2


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 11, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Seems if I do the full dosage on the fox farms I get slight burns.. if I go 3/4 its fine why is that? Is fox farms just strong in general right from the start?


Could be. I’ve never really understood why that’s the case but who knows.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Need mine to catch up to the other 2


I’m not sure where I went wrong but I’ll BeN starting over in a month or so. Hopefully you’ll be able to help me lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 11, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m not sure where I went wrong but I’ll BeN starting over in a month or so. Hopefully you’ll be able to help me lol.


I hope . I’m just going on a limb right now .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I hope . I’m just going on a limb right now .


Pretty good looking Lomb if I don’t say so myself lol.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 12, 2019)

you guys are bailing on your DWC? bummer... 

mine has been very educational - i'm gonna switch to DWC primarily going forward.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 12, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> you guys are bailing on your DWC? bummer...
> 
> mine has been very educational - i'm gonna switch to DWC primarily going forward.


I'm glad you're sticking with it. A few runs and you'll have no hitches. Biggest thing is consistency. Same nute, same water, same lights and same methodology. Build your system and you'll have it whipped in no time.

I'm switching over to full hydro. So much so, I'm building a cold frame so I can put my res right in the ground and go all year outdoor. Best of both worlds.

@Smokexbreak Not leaving. Wife has a game plan lol.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 12, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm switching over to full hydro. So much so, I'm building a cold frame so I can put my res right in the ground and go all year outdoor. Best of both worlds.


wow that's awesome, would love to see pictures when that comes 

yeah i have been eyeballing @Steakbomb 's setup for a long time and want to do something similar. Just gotta come up with the cash. 

I think next grow i'll probalby build 2 more DWC buckets and just have 2 plants in my 2x4 instead of 3. I think 3 just crowds too much in late flower... Plus with only 2 plants i'll be able to really spread them across a 2x4 scrog net.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 12, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> wow that's awesome, would love to see pictures when that comes
> 
> yeah i have been eyeballing @Steakbomb 's setup for a long time and want to do something similar. Just gotta come up with the cash.
> 
> I think next grow i'll probalby build 2 more DWC buckets and just have 2 plants in my 2x4 instead of 3. I think 3 just crowds too much in late flower... Plus with only 2 plants i'll be able to really spread them across a 2x4 scrog net.


That's the bonus to hydro. What you can do in soil, you can do in half the time in hydro. No need to run the tent at max capacity because you can make up for it in canopy. You lose the option to run more strains, but that just means it's time to make more room lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 12, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> you guys are bailing on your DWC? bummer...
> 
> mine has been very educational - i'm gonna switch to DWC primarily going forward.


If I coulda figured out what I did wrong I’d have kept it around but at the current point in time it’s wasting valuable tent space. I just don’t know what else to do. I’ve gotten PH in check, environment in check, ppm’s seems to be In check it’s eating 10-20 ppm every 12-18’hours, but it’s still not really drinking much the water level drops like 1” in my bucket every 2-3 days. You guys are going through gallons every day. Plus my roots smell kinda like lake water so I’m beginning to think I’ve got root rot. No clue though it’s hard to tell. I’ll get some pics up and hopefully @3rd Monkey or someone can tell. Otherwise it’s probably that time to move On until I can restart.


Glad to here you’re staying BTW!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 12, 2019)

Boom!! Our autoflower myth buster thread got stickied!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 12, 2019)

I’m still in dwc


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Pretty good looking Lomb if I don’t say so myself lol.


My wife tells me the same thing lmao .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> If I coulda figured out what I did wrong I’d have kept it around but at the current point in time it’s wasting valuable tent space. I just don’t know what else to do. I’ve gotten PH in check, environment in check, ppm’s seems to be In check it’s eating 10-20 ppm every 12-18’hours, but it’s still not really drinking much the water level drops like 1” in my bucket every 2-3 days. You guys are going through gallons every day. Plus my roots smell kinda like lake water so I’m beginning to think I’ve got root rot. No clue though it’s hard to tell. I’ll get some pics up and hopefully @3rd Monkey or someone can tell. Otherwise it’s probably that time to move On until I can restart.
> 
> 
> Glad to here you’re staying BTW!


Damn y’all were gonna bail on the forum ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Damn y’all were gonna bail on the forum ?


Nah, I was contemplating going back to work overseas, so I wouldn't be on anymore. Wife has other plans though lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 12, 2019)

Tent this morning on day 3 of a rainy day .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> If I coulda figured out what I did wrong I’d have kept it around but at the current point in time it’s wasting valuable tent space. I just don’t know what else to do. I’ve gotten PH in check, environment in check, ppm’s seems to be In check it’s eating 10-20 ppm every 12-18’hours, but it’s still not really drinking much the water level drops like 1” in my bucket every 2-3 days. You guys are going through gallons every day. Plus my roots smell kinda like lake water so I’m beginning to think I’ve got root rot. No clue though it’s hard to tell. I’ll get some pics up and hopefully @3rd Monkey or someone can tell. Otherwise it’s probably that time to move On until I can restart.
> 
> 
> Glad to here you’re staying BTW!


You're water isn't going to drop much if you don't have much root mass. Beyond that, ppm could be too high or the environment is off.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 12, 2019)

Tropic thunder starting to move a little . Roots are growing in .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 12, 2019)

I like doing hydro . It seems easier for me to maintain . I watch ppm and ph when hungry and I bump it up and wait for results . My tent it’s at 77 f and 63 humidity.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 12, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> wow that's awesome, would love to see pictures when that comes
> 
> yeah i have been eyeballing @Steakbomb 's setup for a long time and want to do something similar. Just gotta come up with the cash.
> 
> I think next grow i'll probalby build 2 more DWC buckets and just have 2 plants in my 2x4 instead of 3. I think 3 just crowds too much in late flower... Plus with only 2 plants i'll be able to really spread them across a 2x4 scrog net.


Noticing the cramp in my 2x4 now . If I can pull a pound off one plant . I’d feel accomplished.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 12, 2019)

My girls probably could be better but I have them still alive . Smoke did you fry your hempys going full strength?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Damn y’all were gonna bail on the forum ?


No. Lol just on the DWC. But after looking at her today I may keep her around idk yet


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> My girls probably could be better but I have them still alive . Smoke did you fry your hempys going full strength?


No sure didn’t I actually got home last night
Noticed it was beginning to and I flushed them from 1900 ppm to 1100. But this AM the deficiencies are looking worse so I’ll find a happy middle and hopefully that’ll do it. Week 1 full strength isn’t enough, week 3 is too much so tonight I’ll put in week two and see what happens. Should be the perfect amount you’d think lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 12, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You're water isn't going to drop much if you don't have much root mass. Beyond that, ppm could be too high or the environment is off.


I’ll get the environment dialed in better could very well be that. It was 75 @ 50% RH. So I could bump it 10%


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No. Lol just on the DWC. But after looking at her today I may keep her around idk yet


Keep it going man .


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Keep it going man .


keep it goin, keep it goin, keep it goin, full steam! too sweet to be sour, too nice to be mean!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Keep it going man .


There’s not much point in keeping her around though if it doesn’t improve drastically. It’s not going to yield much so I don’t see much point in keeping it. Valuable real estate that it’s taking up.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> There’s not much point in keeping her around though if it doesn’t improve drastically. It’s not going to yield much so I don’t see much point in keeping it. Valuable real estate that it’s taking up.


 i always hate having to make that decision


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 12, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i always hate having to make that decision


It’s a tough one no doubt.... idk what to do lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 12, 2019)

Banana Hammock #2 went to its forever home. 

Day 13


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 12, 2019)

Day 15. 15 more days to finish the manifold. I dunno if I'll make it, but it'll be close. Side growth is coming good but I still have 2 more rounds of cuts.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 12, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Day 15. 15 more days to finish the manifold. I dunno if I'll make it, but it'll be close. Side growth is coming good but I still have 2 more rounds of cuts.
> 
> View attachment 4349025


So my ppm stayed neutral, my waters dropping, so is my PH. 

Why? The chart says change my reservoir, and if my ec is under 1.0 to raise my ec and if its less than 1.4 to lower my EC..... thoughts?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> So my ppm stayed neutral, my waters dropping, so is my PH.
> 
> Why? The chart says change my reservoir, and if my ec is under 1.0 to raise my ec and if its less than 1.4 to lower my EC..... thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4349036


It's drinking, your ph is rising because it's not feeding and your nute concentration is getting stronger with less water. You're locked out. Your ppm is too high. What's it at?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 12, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's drinking, your ph is rising because it's not feeding and your nute concentration is getting stronger with less water. You're locked out. Your ppm is too high. What's it at?


190ppm on the 700


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> 190ppm on the 700


Oh, holy shit. How long have you had that res going? Probably bottomed out.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 12, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Oh, holy shit. How long have you had that res going? Probably bottomed out.


Like a week.....


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 12, 2019)

These will come out once im ready for a whole opening line release. 
Thanks @3rd Monkey wife for doing the graphics! Did a great job, exactly what I wanted.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 13, 2019)

Candy dawg is rolling right along now with the 11/13 schedule.
 
Her trunk in this little 3gallon pot.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 13, 2019)

I have got to kick this sciatic nerve pain and get to the post office. I'm very sorry for taking so long guys. It will be worth it tho lol. Have a couple bundles of beans, super hot pepper seeds, some of my double purple Datura seeds. When these come in, wear gloves when you handle them. Unless you like deliriants.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 13, 2019)

Shot of my first try at mainline. Aka a clusterfuck.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

Damn how long have you veg the candy daw auto ?


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 13, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> you guys are bailing on your DWC? bummer...
> 
> mine has been very educational - i'm gonna switch to DWC primarily going forward.


 That’s exactly how I felt After having such a blast with it


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 13, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Candy dawg is rolling right along now with the 11/13 schedule.
> View attachment 4349124
> Her trunk in this little 3gallon pot.
> View attachment 4349126


My candy dawg is packing on the weight. Had to tie up my main colas one of them had bent completely in half almost lost that branch but I saved it just in time!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 13, 2019)

Good morning fellas. My BH is finally coming out of its N tox and starting to grow again. I finished all my cuts, just waiting for somw growth so I can train all the branches away from eachother. Nothing to really look at on her right now so instead, enjoy my critical daddy purple at day 30F from switch.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 13, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> I have got to kick this sciatic nerve pain and get to the post office. I'm very sorry for taking so long guys. It will be worth it tho lol. Have a couple bundles of beans, super hot pepper seeds, some of my double purple Datura seeds. When these come in, wear gloves when you handle them. Unless you like deliriants.


Hell yea, I just crossed a heirloom cherokee purple tomatoe with a heirloom beefsteak last week, cherokee purple was the cherokee indians choice.to grow for over 100 years.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Like a week.....


Your ppm is too low then. Nothing left to feed on. If using the trio, add 2.5ml of each per gallon of water. No other additives other than your microbes. 

Have any pics? You keep saying lake water, root pics too if you can.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Candy dawg is rolling right along now with the 11/13 schedule.
> View attachment 4349124
> Her trunk in this little 3gallon pot.
> View attachment 4349126


Holy bud sites lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

Reminds me I need to add more nutes . I’m wondering if I should be using the silica blast mixed with the trio would hurt .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Reminds me I need to add more nutes . I’m wondering if I should be using the silica blast mixed with the trio would hurt .


I add silica to a fresh bucket, but I cut the grow in half when I do. Then I don't add it again unless I have to swap the res.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

Haven’t added since the begging. I’ll add another 2 ml of trio and small .06 mammoth p.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

Trying to avoid having flimsy branches when I go into flower


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Trying to avoid having flimsy branches when I go into flower


Silica will definitely help, but it's not always 100% effective either lol. With a heavy yield, you'll still have to tie off. Silica has other benefits as well, so it's still worth adding. Mine contains K, so be mindful what's in yours.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

Think both have k . Might be beneficial during first 2 weeks of flower . I might start lollipoping or at least defoliate that skunk today . Get the canopy more defined and manageable . Really wish I had a made a cloner. Might try and place in rw and see what happens .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

Don't add silica in flower. It'll reduce bud size from the big stems.

You can clone in a cup of water in the windowsill or in any medium of choice. Worst that happens is that you waste what would have been waste anyway.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

When I go into full flower do I cut out the grow and just use micro and bloom and a flower booster ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> When I go into full flower do I cut out the grow and just use micro and bloom and a flower booster ?


All 3 at the same dose until after stretch, then add more bloom (you'll have to see how much, some strains are K whores). Then cut the micro and grow in half and supplement calmag if needed around week 6. You can add a booster if you want. I've never used them, but they seem to be all the rave lol.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Don't add silica in flower. It'll reduce bud size from the big stems.
> 
> You can clone in a cup of water in the windowsill or in any medium of choice. Worst that happens is that you waste what would have been waste anyway.


yeah once you're in flower you just need plant yoyo's to keep the stems up - silica late game is a no no


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Silica will definitely help, but it's not always 100% effective either lol. With a heavy yield, you'll still have to tie off. Silica has other benefits as well, so it's still worth adding. Mine contains K, so be mindful what's in yours.


I use cyco sillica, every week, it and dolmite lime, are 2 additives I LOVE.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> All 3 at the same dose until after stretch, then add more bloom (you'll have to see how much, some strains are K whores). Then cut the micro and grow in half and supplement calmag if needed around week 6. You can add a booster if you want. I've never used them, but they seem to be all the rave lol.


I was going to use flower fuel . Love the stuff .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I use cyco sillica, every week, it and dolmite lime, are 2 additives I LOVE.


In a medium, you can add weekly. In hydro, you have to add sparingly. It's not even so much the K, it's the valence of silicon.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

[I have rhino skin and silica blast .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I was going to use flower fuel . Love the stuff .


Never heard of it. We have a local drink called tractor fuel lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Never heard of it. We have a local drink called tractor fuel lol.


It’s not a flashy brand . It’s like 18 bucks off amazon.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> It’s not a flashy brand . It’s like 18 bucks off amazon.


Give it a try. If you had clones, you could test how well it really works lol... wink wink.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

Do you think I could get away with using the hlg v2 100 in a 3x3 to just veg?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Do you think I could get away with using the hlg v2 100 in a 3x3 to just veg?


Absolutely. I'm running 2 of them in 4K for my veg. @JonathanT uses 1 for his veg, I believe.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 13, 2019)

The Candy dawg is from the vault comparative. I forget exactly when it hit soil, but probably about the same age as everyone else's. Lowankle I have some Litchi tomatoe seeds you'd Love. They're thorny as hell.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 13, 2019)

Been using the 100v2 since popping these seeds. Barely added the cheapo blurple a week or so ago.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Absolutely. I'm running 2 of them in 4K for my veg. @JonathanT uses 1 for his veg, I believe.


Thinking of getting one and putting it in a 3x3 veg tent and let those grow and use current tent as a flower tent.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Thinking of getting one and putting it in a 3x3 veg tent and let those grow and use current tent as a flower tent.


Lol, now you're speaking my language. More room for more boom!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

I’d have to build it all up with another humidifier and all . I’ll cut corners and just black duck tape the two blue buckets . Try and go perpetual.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

Lots of ways to go perpetual. Hydro just expands the list.

From clones or seed?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Been using the 100v2 since popping these seeds. Barely added the cheapo blurple a week or so ago.


I'm adding my led too, just for the red in flower though.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Lots of ways to go perpetual. Hydro just expands the list.
> 
> From clones or seed?


Have a couple other ethos seeds I want to try . Maybe try 2 under one of those hlg 100 in 2 more buckets . Maybe squeeze a make shift cloner inside . If I can veg under that one light for awhile i can make room for a 3x3


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Have a couple other ethos seeds I want to try . Maybe try 2 under one of those hlg 100 in 2 more buckets . Maybe squeeze a make shift cloner inside . If I can veg under that one light for awhile i can make room for a 3x3


As far as I can tell, that should be fine for veg. At least 36" away from seedlings. It's strong for just a little guy lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

Then it’s a go . I’ll start out with getting the pump and the light . Have buckets and tubing already . Need another humidifier and fan . To get it going . I’ll add other stuff as it gets going .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Then it’s a go . I’ll start out with getting the pump and the light . Have buckets and tubing already . Need another humidifier and fan . To get it going . I’ll add other stuff as it gets going .


If you're close enough, you can run from the pump you already have.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If you're close enough, you can run from the pump you already have.


Thought about that but this one would have to be in a closet or somewhere else .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 13, 2019)

@3rd Monkey


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Thought about that but this one would have to be in a closet or somewhere else .


You got the hang of it now, so you know what you need and what to do. I expect nothing less than excellence lol. No pressure haha.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd Monkey
> 
> View attachment 4349272 View attachment 4349273


Looks like your ph has been low. Your roots show it. That's why they are that yellow/brown. Cunt hair away from rot, but still plenty to save. I would cut at least a 1/3 of that root mass off, if not half.

Sterilize your res and reset to 2.5ml of each per gallon. Set your ph to 5.8-6.0, no lower. Don't add anything other than the nutes and your microbes. It will pick up by the end of the week and start exploding by next week.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Looks like your ph has been low. Your roots show it. That's why they are that yellow/brown. Cunt hair away from rot, but still plenty to save. I would cut at least a 1/3 of that root mass off, if not half.
> 
> Sterilize your res and reset to 2.5ml of each per gallon. Set your ph to 5.8-6.0, no lower. Don't add anything other than the nutes and your microbes. It will pick up by the end of the week and start exploding by next week.


Okay I’ll get a new reservoir made up.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You got the hang of it now, so you know what you need and what to do. I expect nothing less than excellence lol. No pressure haha.


I have the jest of it . Have the tent under 80 and humidity in the 60s finally . Going to replace the cheap air stones and get the 5$ ones from grow shop. The cheap ones skate all over the place and get tangled into the roots .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd Monkey
> 
> View attachment 4349272 View attachment 4349273


I’ve cut off all of my bh roots . Took about a week for new ones and it hasn’t slowed down a bit


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> In a medium, you can add weekly. In hydro, you have to add sparingly. It's not even so much the K, it's the valence of silicon.


Oh yea, I make my own compost, 100 gallons of compost makes about 300 gallons of potting soil for about 30 to 40 dollars, with the peat moss and perlite or pumice.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Okay I’ll get a new reservoir made up.


I would still cut those roots back. Sounds crazy, I know.


Before 
 

5 days later.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Looks like your ph has been low. Your roots show it. That's why they are that yellow/brown. Cunt hair away from rot, but still plenty to save. I would cut at least a 1/3 of that root mass off, if not half.
> 
> Sterilize your res and reset to 2.5ml of each per gallon. Set your ph to 5.8-6.0, no lower. Don't add anything other than the nutes and your microbes. It will pick up by the end of the week and start exploding by next week.


Could the yellowing be coming from the megacrop? It’s piss yellow in the water and it’s like a brown/tan powder when dry.... I’m going to go ahead and switch back to the GH at 2.5 ml per gallon. Just curious. My ph was low today it was 5.4 but between Monday and today it dropped from 6.1 to there.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Oh yea, I make my own compost, 100 gallons of compost makes about 300 gallons of potting soil for about 30 to 40 dollars, with the peat moss and perlite or pumice.


I make compost and have worms for castings. Can't beat it. 

Peat moss... I see why you like dolomite lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Could the yellowing be coming from the megacrop? It’s piss yellow in the water and it’s like a brown/tan powder when dry.... I’m going to go ahead and switch back to the GH at 2.5 ml per gallon. Just curious. My ph was low today it was 5.4 but between Monday and today it dropped from 6.1 to there.


It could be the MC, but the tangling/twisting are signs of a low ph or rot starting to have good conditions.

@iceman2494 

Can you post a pic of your more established roots as a comparison please?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

Have some old ones .


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 13, 2019)

i can barely stick my truncheon in the bucket without running into roots now, she's drinking a couple inches a day still... have to top off everyday and then squirt in some pH up


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

BH update.

 

3M

 


Not sure what the deal is with the BH. Same time, same mix, same everything as the 3M.

Put it in hydro to see if I can baby it back to health. Roots popped the cup this morning, so hoping for the best... finicky bitch lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Have some old ones .


@Smokexbreak 

See how those roots are stringy and not clumped/twisted/tangled?

That's your sign something is off with your roots.

Thanks Ice.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i can barely stick my truncheon in the bucket without running into roots now, she's drinking a couple inches a day still... have to top off everyday and then squirt in some pH up


That's a good problem to have lol.

You could cut... or not lol. Then again, ph up says flowering.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i can barely stick my truncheon in the bucket without running into roots now, she's drinking a couple inches a day still... have to top off everyday and then squirt in some pH up


That’s how it is in my skunk bucket . Roots are outta control. Fills my bathroom sink up with roots .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> BH update.
> 
> View attachment 4349297
> 
> ...


That bh is a picky fuck . Trying to just keep it happy .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @Smokexbreak
> 
> See how those roots are stringy and not clumped/twisted/tangled?
> 
> ...


So PH and microbes will fix this? Will a peroxide spray be a last alternative?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I make compost and have worms for castings. Can't beat it.
> 
> Peat moss... I see why you like dolomite lol.


Oh yea love ag lime and dolmite even for regular gardens, get it from the local rock quarry. Cant beat it. Havent used a ph meter in prolly 10 years.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> So PH and microbes will fix this? Will a peroxide spray be a last alternative?


If the microbes you were adding were from compost tea, it would fix it. I don't know how the stuff you guys use is, but if it's any good it should fix it too. Ph will definitely help. Low ph grows rot, high ph grows algae.

I wouldn't peroxide wash them yet, just cut them to encourage new, fresh growth, but you can run the peroxide if you want.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Oh yea love ag lime and dolmite even for regular gardens, get it from the local rock quarry. Cant beat it.


I use gypsum in the garden most of the time. My soil ph is naturally high, so lime isn't an option for me except when I add fresh manure, but it is fantastic.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That bh is a picky fuck . Trying to just keep it happy .


Yea... I'm not sure what the fuck ails it. If I can't get some new growth by the end of the week, I'm gonna have to assume it was just a dud. Don't know what else to do for it.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I use gypsum in the garden most of the time. My soil ph is naturally high, so lime isn't an option for me except when I add fresh manure, but it is fantastic.


Love gypsom as well, I use it for my mushrooms too.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Love gypsom as well, I use it for my mushrooms too.


I pick wild mushrooms but have never tried to grow any. Heard they can be a little difficult. I would assume it's just like growing any other fungi, right?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea... I'm not sure what the fuck ails it. If I can't get some new growth by the end of the week, I'm gonna have to assume it was just a dud. Don't know what else to do for it.


Waiting for this little bastard to pick up the pace .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I pick wild mushrooms but have never tried to grow any. Heard they can be a little difficult. I would assume it's just like growing any other fungi, right?


Yea its easy bro, as long as everything is sprayed with lysol and cleaned up well, if your doing it indoors. Outdoors very easy, horsemanure compost water and shade...or if they woodlovers, sawdust indoors, rotting wood or chips outdoors. Theyre great 2, ive grown many varietys


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yea its easy bro, as long as everything is sprayed with lysol and cleaned up well, if your doing it indoors. Outdoors very easy, horsemanure compost water and shade...or if they woodlovers, sawdust indoors, rotting wood or chips outdoors. Theyre great 2, ive grown many varietys


Maybe one of these days I'll have to give it a whirl lol.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Maybe one of these days I'll have to give it a whirl lol.


let me know - i'm interested as well haha


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's a good problem to have lol.
> 
> You could cut... or not lol. Then again, ph up says flowering.


i'm so excited for the root reveal video at the end haha


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 13, 2019)

Did some looking thru my files. Day 1 for the dawg was May 7th


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

Ppm meter stopped working . Check batteries. Idk maybe water got in it . 

Here are my bh roots as of today


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Ppm meter stopped working . Check batteries. Idk maybe water got in it .
> 
> Here are my bh roots as of today


You could just eat that like spaghetti lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You could just eat that like spaghetti lol.


Lol looks like spaghetti boiling in a pot. I won’t get a new ppm meter till sat . I added 2 ml of trio and 1 ml of cal magic (not in that order) . Idk my ppm but I can kinda guess when I get my meter sat .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lol looks like spaghetti boiling in a pot. I won’t get a new ppm meter till sat . I added 2 ml of trio and 1 ml of cal magic (not in that order) . Idk my ppm but I can kinda guess when I get my meter sat .


As long as you keep ph, the worst it can do is get hungry. It'll be alright.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

Need to start bumping the skunk ppm up . Starting to notice brown spots here and there .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

So I went to the shop to get 3 more air stones . 5$ each . Heavy sit on bottom good stones so far . Anyways the lady Kept preaching to change my res every week . Head ache but I got my stones .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So I went to the shop to get 3 more air stones . 5$ each . Heavy sit on bottom good stones so far . Anyways the lady Kept preaching to change my res every week . Head ache but I got my stones .


Sure she did. You'll blow through nutrients much quicker and be back to spend more money lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

Lol . I know the lady’s game. Surprised that the stones were at reasonable price .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Did some looking thru my files. Day 1 for the dawg was May 7th


mines 68 days today im thinking another 3 weeks or so its been under 12/12 unfortunately shes too tall for my veg tent


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> mines 68 days today im thinking another 3 weeks or so its been under 12/12 unfortunately shes too tall for my veg tent


Killing it !


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 13, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> mines 68 days today im thinking another 3 weeks or so its been under 12/12 unfortunately shes too tall for my veg tent


Did you get your electric situated ?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Did you get your electric situated ?


So far so good they had a electrician come out and change my 100amp fuse in the main box.. guess it was bad.. go figure!


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 13, 2019)

Pretty much the same age then


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 13, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Pretty much the same age then


Candy dawg day 68 

Burnt the tips slightly still getting used to the fox farms


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 13, 2019)

Bh day 11 was under 12/12 from the start now shes under 18/6 hoping she catches up quick


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> So far so good they had a electrician come out and change my 100amp fuse in the main box.. guess it was bad.. go figure!


Glad it was an easy fix but they still shouldn't have the central air on a 100 amp service. As long as you're back on business...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Candy dawg day 68
> 
> Burnt the tips slightly still getting used to the fox farms


That's a lot of N for flower!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Glad it was an easy fix but they still shouldn't have the central air on a 100 amp service. As long as you're back on business...


They didnt even touch the ac fuse its still the 40 amp they tested the 100 amp and said it was bad I gave it the ultimate test.. central ac on load of cloths in the washer dryer on 5 of my led lights going plus I turned every light on in the house for the whole washer cycle and it was fine


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 13, 2019)

Only can wish that I could grow big nugs like that. I'll be able to upgrade light when qbs are old tech lol


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 13, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Only can wish that I could grow big nugs like that. I'll be able to upgrade light when qbs are old tech lol


Just using some blurpies man I want qbs everytime I had the money they would be out of stock or something would come up. Ive had good results with the blurps


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's a lot of N for flower!


So if I back off on the N it wouldnt burn the tips?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> So if I back off on the N it wouldnt burn the tips?


It won't burn the tips and the final product will be smoother with a clean ash. The excess nitrates are what gives it that harshness.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 13, 2019)

Give Cold War organics a shot. Bud bread hasn't burnt anything so far.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 13, 2019)

Has npk, cal mag and s. Sulfur yea?


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 13, 2019)

I've been bottom feeding using that drain pan and allowing my pothos houseplants to dangle their air roots in the water. They remove nitrates. Idk if that masters but everything seems to be working.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 13, 2019)

... Matters


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 13, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It won't burn the tips and the final product will be smoother with a clean ash. The excess nitrates are what gives it that harshness.


This is my first run using the trio hasnt burnt them too bad ill back off the N some. I got about a month maybe month and a half left on my super iced grapefruit its about time to drop some beans for the next run might just do this bh and them couple scarabs and call it good. This would be my first run having to do any type of training to keep everything far enough away from the lights I always had enough room in the 4x4 kinda miss it now lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 13, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> I've been bottom feeding using that drain pan and allowing my pothos houseplants to dangle their air roots in the water. They remove nitrates. Idk if that masters but everything seems to be working.


Nitrates are what all plants take up as a source of nitrogen.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 13, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> They didnt even touch the ac fuse its still the 40 amp they tested the 100 amp and said it was bad I gave it the ultimate test.. central ac on load of cloths in the washer dryer on 5 of my led lights going plus I turned every light on in the house for the whole washer cycle and it was fine


Called it. lol


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 13, 2019)

Indeed they are. Wanting less in flower is what has me trying it.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 13, 2019)

Went thru the seed vault, to see if anything clicked for my next cross.. took a while,.nothing was hitting at first then as I was putting everything up I noticed a combination.. Humble pie X Wedding Cake s1., haha maybe call it Grandpaws wedding?
I alredy grew out some.Humble pies theyre great, just need a good male outta them. And a.fire keeper.from the wedding cake s1s and its over haha.
Feel.free.to share strain name ideas haha, humble pie is grandpaws breath x cherry pie.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 13, 2019)

Shotgun wedding


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 13, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Shotgun wedding


Hell yea like that, haha
thought of wedding breath as well earlier.
Grandpaws wedding pie.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 13, 2019)

Shotgun wedding and grandpas wedding pie my top 2 right now., itll be a tight ass cross.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 13, 2019)

@3rd Monkey I made a new reservoir. Cut
My roots in half. Put 2.5ml of the trio per gallon along with hydroguard. Ppm was 450 Ph was 6.0.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 14, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Went thru the seed vault, to see if anything clicked for my next cross.. took a while,.nothing was hitting at first then as I was putting everything up I noticed a combination.. Humble pie X Wedding Cake s1., haha maybe call it Grandpaws wedding?
> I alredy grew out some.Humble pies theyre great, just need a good male outta them. And a.fire keeper.from the wedding cake s1s and its over haha.
> Feel.free.to share strain name ideas haha, humble pie is grandpaws breath x cherry pie.


Very interesting, I am running a couple testers that are humble pie crossed with cherry pie and then it was backcrossed with the cherry pie like 3 more times. They are nearly identical to eachother and growing much better than my BH that sprouted on the same day.

Just finished the manifolds on them, time to start feeding silicon I think?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 14, 2019)

Have we come up with a strain for the next comparative? Is anyone ready for the next one or is everyone full up in their space? Im just wondering because I am gonna drop a train wreck bean today if we are waiting for a few more weeks.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 14, 2019)

Im out of room ATM . You guys don’t have to wait on me . Maybe when I get another tent up and going I’ll join y’all .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 14, 2019)

Well I have no problem waiting, my critical daddy purple is done in about 3 weeks. That will open up another spot for me and my holy grail kush is only 2 weeks behind that and so on and so forth. Just trying to gauge where everyone is at.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 14, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Have we come up with a strain for the next comparative? Is anyone ready for the next one or is everyone full up in their space? Im just wondering because I am gonna drop a train wreck bean today if we are waiting for a few more weeks.


Im ready whenever everyone else is ready!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 14, 2019)

Still in veg . I plan on switplan on switching mid next month if they allow me to . Waiting for this tropic thunder to get going .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 14, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Im ready whenever everyone else is ready!


Glad your up and running again .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Still in veg . I plan on switplan on switching mid next month if they allow me to . Waiting for this tropic thunder to get going .


You will love going perpetual if you can get it going! Its really quite amazing but alot of work, which I dont think you are too afraid of!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd Monkey I made a new reservoir. Cut
> My roots in half. Put 2.5ml of the trio per gallon along with hydroguard. Ppm was 450 Ph was 6.0.


Ppm seems a little high for that dosage. Should be around 250-300 for your base nute. Anyhow, that should get you back on track unless it's too hot.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 14, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Very interesting, I am running a couple testers that are humble pie crossed with cherry pie and then it was backcrossed with the cherry pie like 3 more times. They are nearly identical to eachother and growing much better than my BH that sprouted on the same day.
> View attachment 4349680
> Just finished the manifolds on them, time to start feeding silicon I think?


Cherry pie BX thats whats up, cherry pie has been known to hermaphrodite on ppl at end of flowering, but I never had one problem out of humble pie, which won 7th place in the emerald cup full sun flowers. Killer smoke, very flavorful, lot of color. Not as head knocking as the chems, but still great effect.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Very interesting, I am running a couple testers that are humble pie crossed with cherry pie and then it was backcrossed with the cherry pie like 3 more times. They are nearly identical to eachother and growing much better than my BH that sprouted on the same day.
> View attachment 4349680
> Just finished the manifolds on them, time to start feeding silicon I think?


Seems like the BH is just a finicky bitch all the way around. Mine has been in hydro for 2 days and it's starting to pick up now. Ethos may have some great genetics, but this BH... I dunno.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 14, 2019)

Your damn right . It didn’t like the addition 1ml of cal mag .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Seems like the BH is just a finicky bitch all the way around. Mine has been in hydro for 2 days and it's starting to pick up now. Ethos may have some great genetics, but this BH... I dunno.


Thats why I like to put my plants thru hell to really see what they can stand up to, high heat indoor with crazy humidity, and putting out side about 2 or 3 weeks before they last.frost outdoors, I have a bad state for.mold and bud rot as well, real bad haha im testing some strains now thats supposed.to.be very resistant to mold one being the 1976 lime green Guerrero X with Mazar i Sharif landrace extreme pinene pheno. Which is also why Hybrid vigor is my #3 check box for keepers only surpassed.by potentcy and effect. 
New day breeders have terps as theyre number 1 followed by bag appeal my last two checks.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Seems like the BH is just a finicky bitch all the way around. Mine has been in hydro for 2 days and it's starting to pick up now. Ethos may have some great genetics, but this BH... I dunno.


Yeah, she stresses easily. Still excited to finish her off though!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Thats why I like to put my plants thru hell to really see what they can stand up to, high heat indoor with crazy humidity, and putting out side about 2 or 3 weeks before they last.frost outdoors, I have a bad state for.mold and bud rot as well, real bad haha im testing some strains now thats supposed.to.be very resistant to mold one being the 1976 lime green Guerrero X with Mazar i Sharif landrace extreme pinene pheno.


I do the same lol. Had a lot of people on here ask me why I would grow seedlings out to the 5th or 6th node and then kill them. That's about all it takes to weed out the weaker plants and then cut again at the end of veg. I push for fast growth, quick rebounds from training, and solid, even structure. 

No sense in keeping what you're not looking for lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Yeah, she stresses easily. Still excited to finish her off though!


I agree, just saying that $100 for 6 seeds... there are better genetics for much less, based upon this one seed anyway.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I do the same lol. Had a lot of people on here ask me why I would grow seedlings out to the 5th or 6th node and then kill them. That's about all it takes to weed out the weaker plants and then cut again at the end of veg. I push for fast growth, quick rebounds from training, and solid, even structure.
> 
> No sense in keeping what you're not looking for lol.


Exactly, Ive been been thinking about doing the real old ways and throw out 500 seeds, and let only the strong survive in a cramped outdoor space, and work from.there


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I agree, just saying that $100 for 6 seeds... there are better genetics for much less, based upon this one seed anyway.


Of course, I want to try some other ethos strains still. So many people rant and rave about them.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I agree, just saying that $100 for 6 seeds... there are better genetics for much less, based upon this one seed anyway.


And its the ppl.taking all the risk giving the best deals fr.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Exactly, Ive been been thinking about doing the real old ways and throw out 500 seeds, and let only the strong survive in a cramped outdoor space, and work from.there


Couple SAM turrets to keep the skies clear lol.

Digging that new avatar haha.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Couple SAM turrets to keep the skies clear lol.
> 
> Digging that new avatar haha.


Damn right, Idk who the fk gave them rights to fly over any1s property, lol but wont go there, me.n u will.goto.deep. lmao
And hell yea me too! Id say your gear should land today bro.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Damn right, Idk who the fk gave them rights to fly over any1s property, lol but wont go there, me.n u will.goto.deep. lmao
> And hell yea me too! Id say your gear should land today bro.


Yea, that's a long rabbit hole to chase lol.

Got 2 buckets ready to take some beans.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, that's a long rabbit hole to chase lol.
> 
> Got 2 buckets ready to take some beans.


That'll be cool.see.them run hydro, I used to be interested back in the day runnin DWC, btw, firehouse subs sells 5 gallon buckets with rubber seal lids for a 2 dollar donation, and theyre food grade.
But I got so deep into growing organics, that im now learning about the full holistic gardening, no till living soils etc. Etc. Lol


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Glad your up and running again .


Thanks man! Was a stressful weekend I was worried about the plants but they seemed to do just fine. The candy dawg has some fat nugs for only being under 12/12 id like to see what it does under the 18/6


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 14, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Thanks man! Was a stressful weekend I was worried about the plants but they seemed to do just fine. The candy dawg has some fat nugs for only being under 12/12 id like to see what it does under the 18/6


I’m getting ready to pop a few of the Candy dawgs I’ve had saved  

Too bad Jack won’t be around to see


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> That'll be cool.see.them run hydro, I used to be interested back in the day runnin DWC, btw, firehouse subs sells 5 gallon buckets with rubber seal lids for a 2 dollar donation, and theyre food grade.
> But I got so deep into growing organics, that im now learning about the full holistic gardening, no till living soils etc. Etc. Lol


I'm definitely a proponent of organic. Just not thrilled with the rate of growth in soil. That's why I'm trying to run organic materials in hydro. I see why it hasn't been done. I'm learning the ins and outs of how this manure tea does. Ppm is fucking worthless lol. 

All in all, it's easier to grow with "salt" fertilizer, but if I can nail this, no more edta.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm definitely a proponent of organic. Just not thrilled with the rate of growth in soil. That's why I'm trying to run organic materials in hydro. I see why it hasn't been done. I'm learning the ins and outs of how this manure tea does. Ppm is fucking worthless lol.
> 
> All in all, it's easier to grow with "salt" fertilizer, but if I can nail this, no more edta.


If I was.going to try to."invent" a method for hydro organic, Id base it off of the tribal africans I belive it was, in todays time, who was growing weed ontop of a flowing river, there was a mound in the middle of that section of river/backwaters of river, they would grab hand fulls of the rivers floor and mud.from all around and pack it around the plants, often. The roots were growing in the river water, it was a natural DWC. Haha.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> If I was.going to try to."invent" a method for hydro organic, Id base it off of the tribal africans I belive it was, in todays time, who was growing weed ontop of a flowing river, there was a mound in the middle of that section of river/backwaters of river, they would grab hand fulls of the rivers floor and mud.from all around and pack it around the plants, often. The roots were growing in the river water, it was a natural DWC. Haha.


I have ducks and a creek. I use the silt in the garden. Between the mineral content and duck fertilizer, I can attest it works wonders. 

I use mounded beds, so my garden is more hempy than outright hydro, but I live in a swamp, so they have a very good water table to draw from. I have the irrigation piped to the huckleberry patch... they love it too lol.

Nature provides... you just have to pay attention lol.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 14, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> If I was.going to try to."invent" a method for hydro organic, Id base it off of the tribal africans I belive it was, in todays time, who was growing weed ontop of a flowing river, there was a mound in the middle of that section of river/backwaters of river, they would grab hand fulls of the rivers floor and mud.from all around and pack it around the plants, often. The roots were growing in the river water, it was a natural DWC. Haha.


So Id try to make the top 6 inches of the bucket, organic substrate, and under that pure bubbling water. So after the roots hit that length boom Your DWC, and you place all your nutes in top substrate.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I have ducks and a creek. I use the silt in the garden. Between the mineral content and duck fertilizer, I can attest it works wonders.
> 
> I use mounded beds, so my garden is more hempy than outright hydro, but I live in a swamp, so they have a very good water table to draw from. I have the irrigation piped to the huckleberry patch... they love it too lol.
> 
> Nature provides... you just have to pay attention lol.


Thats right be open and alert to it.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> So Id try to make the top 6 inches of the bucket, organic substrate, and under that pure bubbling water. So after the roots hit that length boom Your DWC, and you place all your nutes in top substrate.


Tried that with hempys, coco though. Still prefer no substrate.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Seems like the BH is just a finicky bitch all the way around. Mine has been in hydro for 2 days and it's starting to pick up now. Ethos may have some great genetics, but this BH... I dunno.


It’s an R1 the genetics aren’t very stable yet. Not surprised honestly kinda the risk with ethos R1’s.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> It’s an R1 the genetics aren’t very stable yet. Not surprised honestly kinda the risk with ethos R1’s.


I get that, but shouldn't their R1/F1s be a little cheaper then?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 14, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> It’s an R1 the genetics aren’t very stable yet. Not surprised honestly kinda the risk with ethos R1’s.


R1 refers to human haplotypes that define our genealogy.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> R1 refers to human haplotypes that define our genealogy.


R1 is also a cross between 2 females of different genetics. Same as an F1, but with female pollen.

Explains the instability but not the price tag lol.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I get that, but shouldn't their R1/F1s be a little cheaper then?


I mostly run f1s, my favorite to run
..most every pheno is killer weed, to unbelivable keepers, not much risk with strong stable parents and genetics. 

All about what was used to make that f1, cld a been a hidden male trait fkin with things, or cld be landrace genetics and most them dont like chemicals at all.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> R1 is also a cross between 2 females of different genetics. Same as an F1, but with female pollen.
> 
> Explains the instability but not the price tag lol.


Naw not in the real breeding world we dont use that terminology. 

From another.well known breeder I seen speaking on this.a.while back.

In the real breeding world, S1 has nothing to due with feminized plants. Going down the path of the S1 is for creating near-isogenic lines (NILs), or the back-cross, if you will, until you get a seed line that very much resembles the original plant BUT with a stabilized trait of interest. This is normally done on plants that can self pollinate (monoecious plants). Its trickier with dioecious plants such as cannabis...

Lets take the White, cuz peeps like to reverse that one. First, you get that clone only female, chemically reverse it pollinate itself and you get an S1. Second, you sift through those S1 feminized beans to find that "keeper pheno". With that Keeper S1 female, you chemically reverse it to pollinate the original clone-only - that brings you to S2. You can continue this, if you have a good plan to achieve your desired goals.

Now if you take the White Clone-only, chemically reverse it and pollinate some thing else, like Purple Urkle, you get a White Purple Urkle, not an S1 urkle. Even though those seeds may be feminized, that is considered an outcross.

R1 refers to human haplotypes that define our genealogy.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I mostly run f1s, my favorite to run
> ..most every pheno is killer weed, to unbelivable keepers, not much risk with strong stable parents and genetics.
> 
> All about what was used to make that f1, cld a been a hidden male trait fkin with things, or cld be landrace genetics and most them dont like chemicals at all.


I'm on my 3rd strain. 2 of them are bred out to F2s, then BX'd. Looking for the F3 for my newest strain. Honestly, I'm sick of pheno hunting for a while. 6th or 7th cycle on this one now lol. I could have picked one from every round, but these have my reputation attached so I wasn't going to skimp.

I don't know what you mean exactly about chemicals, but I don't know any plants that like them.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Naw not in the real breeding world we dont use that terminology.
> 
> From another.well known breeder I seen speaking on this.a.while back.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree, but that's the terminology they use. The cross between the white and urkle would be an R1 in modern breeding assimilation. I don't really give a shit what they call it, but they are an unstable, feminized F1 to me lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 14, 2019)

Soo are blueberry strains worth trying ? Never had or smoked before .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't disagree, but that's the terminology they use. The cross between the white and urkle would be an R1 in modern breeding assimilation. I don't really give a shit what they call it, but they are an unstable, feminized F1 to me lol.


Thats weird lol feminized f1 to me as well as just a f1 to biologist to my knowledge... they always messing with things hahaha


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Soo are blueberry strains worth trying ? Never had or smoked before .


If you like indica, absolutely. I used it for the terpene profile and to remove the headiness that causes paranoia only in my new run. 

The blueberry comes through very well in the Scarabs too. Couldn't get rid of the woody stems though. They're there to stay lol.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Soo are blueberry strains worth trying ? Never had or smoked before .


Very much! In my top 5. But gotta be real BB.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If you like indica, absolutely. I used it for the terpene profile and to remove the headiness that causes paranoia only in my new run.
> 
> The blueberry comes through very well in the Scarabs too. Couldn't get rid of the woody stems though. They're there to stay lol.


Is it a heavy indica strain the scarabs ?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Soo are blueberry strains worth trying ? Never had or smoked before .


My dawgberries is 50% dj shorts blueberry temple flo cut. And the shemale.used was a pure blueberry pheno. Blueberry is a highland thai / afgani cross.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Is it a heavy indica strain the scarabs ?


Short flowering Hybrid. Has mexican sativa, highland thai, purple thai, and afgani.
More of a indica effect yet exotic and powerful if u got the real.deal.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Thats weird lol feminized f1 to me as well as just a f1 to biologist to my knowledge... they always messing with things hahaha


Yea, I hear that. 20 years ago, there were a handful of strains, you could list them on a single sheet of paper. 

Now... well, you know lol. I'm all for new crosses but half these guys don't understand what traits are considered good. They cross half assed plants with decent bud and call it a magical name. Hell of a game for mediocrity lol.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, I hear that. 20 years ago, there were a handful of strains, you could list them on a single sheet of paper.
> 
> Now... well, you know lol. I'm all for new crosses but half these guys don't understand what traits are considered good. They cross half assed plants with decent bud and call it a magical name. Hell of a game for mediocrity lol.


Thats what im fighting, thats whys there 600 names with same generic ass buzz.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Is it a heavy indica strain the scarabs ?


It blasts you in the face out of the gate, that hot face feeling, but then it spreads to your body and mellows out. You can still function fine, but you can definitely relax if you want. I would say it's a medium heavy strain. The flavor and long mellow high (usually 2hrs) is where it shines, in my opinion.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It blasts you in the face out of the gate, that hot face feeling, but then it spreads to your body and mellows out. You can still function fine, but you can definitely relax if you want. I would say it's a medium heavy strain. The flavor and long mellow high (usually 2hrs) is where it shines, in my opinion.


That sounds like a fun ride . Haven’t done a blueberry or the gorilla glue or zittlez yet .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That sounds like a fun ride . Haven’t done a blueberry or the gorilla glue or zittlez yet .


I keep telling you that I'll send you some of you want lol. The ODST is mostly sativa. Personally, I prefer sativa but the indicas are nice when I HAVE to relax lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I keep telling you that I'll send you some of you want lol. The ODST is mostly sativa. Personally, I prefer sativa but the indicas are nice when I HAVE to relax lol.


Waiting for that second tent . I’d like to try them for sure .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Waiting for that second tent . I’d like to try them for sure .


Sounds good. Let me know when you're ready. So far, my strains are kicking the shit out of everything else I've grown, with the exception of Greenhouse SLH and Dinafem Critical+... but it just so happens that I bought a few of each for that very reason lol. 

It's not that they are better, but they have qualities and traits that I really want.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If you like indica, absolutely. I used it for the terpene profile and to remove the headiness that causes paranoia only in my new run.
> 
> The blueberry comes through very well in the Scarabs too. Couldn't get rid of the woody stems though. They're there to stay lol.


If you love sativas and love blueberry terps go back a generation and get some pure thais in your stock, there.off the charts good and sweet.berries, choclates. Etc.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> If you love sativas and love blueberry terps go back a generation and get some pure thais in your stock, there.off the charts good and sweet.berries, choclates. Etc.


They came through pretty good in 2 phenos of the F2s. This hopeful F3 that I have going right now has everything I want so far, but I have to wait for the buds to see if it's exactly what I want. 

I'm not very familiar with most of the new stuff and not sure where to get proven landrace genetics. You know a guy lol?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 14, 2019)

I’ll def drop you a line if this guy comes through with the tent .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll def drop you a line if this guy comes through with the tent .


You're all getting Xmas boxes, so you'll get them one way or another lol. I'm particularly excited about the Orange Cookies too. It's turning out to be a very nice plant. Fucking stinks lol.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> They came through pretty good in 2 phenos of the F2s. This hopeful F3 that I have going right now has everything I want so far, but I have to wait for the buds to see if it's exactly what I want.
> 
> I'm not very familiar with most of the new stuff and not sure where to get proven landrace genetics. You know a guy lol?


Hell yea swami organic seed, im using his lines very proudly, gas has all the true old originals, and landraces only available to usa. Breeders perferred. Has all the true hippie mafia.lines and thai sticks, like my thai kwon dro being born now. Made with a 30 year old.choclate thai/ pakistani hp IbL and 76 hippie mafia thai stick,/71 kandahar afgani. I have at least 7 or 8 of his original.lines alredy making 2 crosses with them, big part of my breeding is bring back these.true old legends into.todays fire.
Snow.high is another one in usa only.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Ppm seems a little high for that dosage. Should be around 250-300 for your base nute. Anyhow, that should get you back on track unless it's too hot.


I used 2.5 ml per gallon of grow,micro, bloom..... maybe my ppm pen needs calibrated... idk


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 14, 2019)

Yea im all over that landrace bro.lmao


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I used 2.5 ml per gallon of grow,micro, bloom..... maybe my ppm pen needs calibrated... idk


Did you check it before or after the hydroguard and ph?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Hell yea swami organic seed, im using his lines very proudly, gas has all the true old originals, and landraces only available to usa. Breeders perferred. Has all the true hippie mafia.lines and thai sticks, like my thai kwon dro being born now. Made with a 30 year old.choclate thai/ pakistani hp IbL and 76 hippie mafia thai stick,/71 kandahar afgani. I have at least 7 or 8 of his original.lines alredy making 2 crosses with them, big part of my breeding is bring back these.true old legends into.todays fire.
> Snow.high is another one in usa only.


I'll have to check them out. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'll have to check them out. Thanks for the heads up.


Hell yea, hes got some guy on instagram post pics of his work and sells but direct contact with him.thru email is how i get myn. The blunt force truama I recommended for you will have either 88 NL#5/91nevillies haze f6 or 1976 peace corps panama red X with Bob bitchens meltdown. Which is tga subcools slymer cut X with dj shorts.honeybee, gonna be a fkin wild ass strain.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

@schmebulock 

Still loving this fucking glass blunt! 

Saves so much weed too. I barely burned through a quarter this week lol. Really contemplating making one from titanium. Haven't broke this one yet, but some close calls.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

Bean delivery!!!!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Bean delivery!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4349839


Nice logo


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Bean delivery!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4349839


Hell yea! Wish u some fantastic keepers.bro.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Nice logo


Thats the temporary until.I have my line release, much appreciated brother.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Did you check it before or after the hydroguard and ph?


Before the hydroguard and ph


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 14, 2019)

Fuck cock balls god damn!!! Why can’t they make self leveler for yards. Smfh.

@3rd Monkey


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Before the hydroguard and ph


With RO water?

2.5ml per gallon should have landed you between 250 and 300. Just odd.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Fuck cock balls god damn!!! Why can’t they make self leveler for yards. Smfh.
> 
> @3rd Monkey
> 
> View attachment 4349877


Lol, what in the hell are you doing? 

At least you have equipment.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> With RO water?
> 
> 2.5ml per gallon should have landed you between 250 and 300. Just odd.


Ya with RO. 

GH the trio. Green bottle for veg, pink for bloom maroon for micro right? We are talking about the same shit right?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Lol, what in the hell are you doing?
> 
> At least you have equipment.


Leveling the yard to build a retaining box for gravel. Got a 16x14 shed being delivered the 20th. Didn’t wanna just out concrete blocks in the yard and have to jack it up ever couple years so I’m just gonna build an sandbox filled with gravel for it to sit on


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Ya with RO.
> 
> GH the trio. Green bottle for veg, pink for bloom maroon for micro right? We are talking about the same shit right?


Yea, same stuff. Fucking weird...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Leveling the yard to build a retaining box for gravel. Got a 16x14 shed being delivered the 20th. Didn’t wanna just out concrete blocks in the yard and have to jack it up ever couple years so I’m just gonna build an sandbox filled with gravel for it to sit on


Good call. Go get some clear 3/8 hose from the hardware store, about 30ft. Fill it with water and you have a water level that will measure up to 30ft.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, same stuff. Fucking weird...


Let me calibrate my PPM meter later on and maybe it’s that... idk though those blue lab ppm meters don’t need need calibrated often. Haven’t calibrated since I bought it though


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Good call. Go get some clear 3/8 hose from the hardware store, about 30ft. Fill it with water and you have a water level that will measure up to 30ft.


Good call holy fuck


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Let me calibrate my PPM meter later on and maybe it’s that... idk though those blue lab ppm meters don’t need need calibrated often. Haven’t calibrated since I bought it though


@iceman2494 

2.5ml per gallon. What's your reading?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 14, 2019)

I do 2 ml and it bumps it near 100 ppms .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 14, 2019)

Do cal first then micro then grow then bloom .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I do 2 ml and it bumps it near 100 ppms .


Just checked mine. 

2ml gives me 208ppm. 2.5ml gives me 264ppm. That's in 1 gallon.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 14, 2019)

Wouldn’t it be less if in 4 gals of water ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Wouldn’t it be less if in 4 gals of water ?


Not if all those gallons got the same. 

1 gallon at 1ml per bottle =100ppm is the same as 4 gallon at 4ml per bottle. Should be anyway. Haven't used them so haven't gone over testing the gallon for you guys.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 14, 2019)

Ok so 1 ml of the trio came out to be 253 my water ppm was 103. So 150


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 14, 2019)

It could be off . The tds meter has been acting up .new one will be here tomorrow


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 14, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I’m getting ready to pop a few of the Candy dawgs I’ve had saved
> 
> Too bad Jack won’t be around to see


I got a couple left myself I will be running forsure


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Bean delivery!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4349839


Definitely going to order me some in the near future here!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 14, 2019)

What’s up big Steve!!!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What’s up big Steve!!!


Same shit different day man! Just got off work not long ago now drinking me a cold one and grillin some steak! Whats the word?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 14, 2019)

Doing the same . Mail run today ?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Doing the same . Mail run today ?


Thanks for the reminder I got to run to the mail box


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 14, 2019)

Hope yall havin a good start to the weekend! This is how I start my weekends unfortunately I have to work all weekend but we do biggg things its okay


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 14, 2019)

Are you using charcoal in a gas grill ?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 14, 2019)

No sir I use gas it has the bricks under the grate to keep the heat even over the grill


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 14, 2019)

Damn you. Thought you were a charcoal man . At least your grilling and that’s an A in my book .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Damn you. Thought you were a charcoal man . At least your grilling and that’s an A in my book .


I get the propane at my work for free man kind of works out hahah


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 14, 2019)

Soo can I call you for real hank hill? Don’t blame you on that bargain .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Soo can I call you for real hank hill? Don’t blame you on that bargain .


Ahaha I sell propane and propane accessories


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 14, 2019)

To fuckin funny . Man I hope that popcorn comes tomorrow.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> To fuckin funny . Man I hope that popcorn comes tomorrow.


Lol oh its a comin man didnt get any myself today


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 14, 2019)

The tropic thunder as tiny as it is puts off way more stink than the other 2


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> The tropic thunder as tiny as it is puts off way more stink than the other 2


Nothing wrong with a little stink man haha


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 14, 2019)

Oh not complaining. I’ve waited on this one for a reason. .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 14, 2019)

So what are you guys up to ?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So what are you guys up to ?


Im ready to crash man got work in the morning trying to get thru this glass blunt lol love this thing!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 14, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Im ready to crash man got work in the morning trying to get thru this glass blunt lol love this thing!


No lie . That’s a better alternative to a dug out .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 14, 2019)

So @3rd Monkey my damn DWC fuckin flipped a switch I cut a little over half the roots away. Plus the ppm/Nute change and getting the ph between 5.8-6.2 seems to really worked. The whole plant looks different way greener plus the axillary branches grew like an inch over night. I mean the growth was almost instantaneous and it’s very very noticeable. I really think you were right on the border line root rot. The other roots that weren’t all twisted has doubled in length and non of them are twisting together. Seems like we found the fix. I promise if I can get this shit whipped I will make the move to DWC entirely. Fingers crossed here we are on the right trajectory.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 14, 2019)

Can’t be one of the few supporting a bh on the beach!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Can’t be one of the few supporting a bh on the beach!


Shits crazy my coco banana hammocks really happy.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 14, 2019)

Manifold on my Aurora Indica is done.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Manifold on my Aurora Indica is done.
> 
> View attachment 4350093


that is sexy as fuck, brb


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 15, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @schmebulock
> 
> Still loving this fucking glass blunt!
> 
> Saves so much weed too. I barely burned through a quarter this week lol. Really contemplating making one from titanium. Haven't broke this one yet, but some close calls.


glad to hear that! I just filled it up last night and thought about you guys haha


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Manifold on my Aurora Indica is done.
> 
> View attachment 4350093


Dang, shes pretty! You do a great job making your training look crisp! 
Me.... well, not so much... haha. Heres my completed manifold on my BH.
 

Its kinda strange how the branches grew out on her, they arent exactly as symmetrical as my other mainlines Ive done.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> So @3rd Monkey my damn DWC fuckin flipped a switch I cut a little over half the roots away. Plus the ppm/Nute change and getting the ph between 5.8-6.2 seems to really worked. The whole plant looks different way greener plus the axillary branches grew like an inch over night. I mean the growth was almost instantaneous and it’s very very noticeable. I really think you were right on the border line root rot. The other roots that weren’t all twisted has doubled in length and non of them are twisting together. Seems like we found the fix. I promise if I can get this shit whipped I will make the move to DWC entirely. Fingers crossed here we are on the right trajectory.


That's the way hydro is supposed to be. Hopefully it stays the course now.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 15, 2019)

That bh strain is a bitch to deal with .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Dang, shes pretty! You do a great job making your training look crisp!
> Me.... well, not so much... haha. Heres my completed manifold on my BH.
> View attachment 4350199
> 
> Its kinda strange how the branches grew out on her, they arent exactly as symmetrical as my other mainlines Ive done.


It grew damn near perfect for it. Lol


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 15, 2019)

Royal Robbery #3 f1, seems like all the f1s are getting crazy frost real early on.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 15, 2019)

Those are looking really healthy!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 15, 2019)

Thanks brother, id.post more pics.if I wasnt out of data, they all are looking fire so far, and even 2 of the 3 males on this test run was true keepers.
I decided to go.ahead and hit a branch with the dawgberries female pollen parent, so it be Purple badlands dank oldschool BB pheno X with my royal robbery.#3 feminized.
Came up with 2 more.for sure crosses and names.last night, game changers I think haha.

Cookies N Chem X with 88NL#5/91NH f6
= the goat.

Bobbitchens meltdown X with 1976 peace corps panama red = blunt force trauma.

Humble pie.X with wedding cake s1.= Humming bird cake.
So that my next 3 projects gonna take some time, but I cant wait.
And that should complete my opening line.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Thanks brother, id.post more pics.if I wasnt out of data, they all are looking fire so far, and even 2 of the 3 males on this test run was true keepers.
> I decided to go.ahead and hit a branch with the dawgberries female pollen parent, so it be Purple badlands dank oldschool BB pheno X with my royal robbery.#3 feminized.
> Came up with 2 more.for sure crosses and names.last night, game changers I think haha.
> 
> ...


I want some of that blunt force trauma. Ive been looking for some panana red for years...


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I want some of that blunt force trauma. Ive been looking for some panana red for years...


Its the only true legit panama red available on market today, perserved by a female peace corps officer in 1976.
Gonna be a bad ass strain!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Its the only true legit panama red available on market today, perserved by a female peace corps officer in 1976.
> Gonna be a bad ass strain!


Keep me updated on that man, PLEASE


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 15, 2019)

Here is a screenshot of bob bitchens meltdown grown by #4....every pheno ive seen grown out is str8 amazing its mostly sativa.... and with the panama red being 100% landrace sativa.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 15, 2019)

Day 18. It's gonna be real close. Probably another 3 days before I make the cut to 4, then only 9 days to push and try to get the cut for 8. 

Gonna be real tight...


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Keep me updated on that man, PLEASE


Hell yea cuz, I cant wait im sure ill be blasting yall with pics haha


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

Damn it, I really need to get a dwc goin... maybe I will go get a bucket and some better airstones. I have a trainwreck germing right now


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Damn it, I really need to get a dwc goin... maybe I will go get a bucket and some better airstones. I have a trainwreck germing right now


Can't beat it for speed.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Can't beat it for speed.


I have been noticing!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I have been noticing!


I have 2 of @LowAnkle Bad Dawgs germing in buckets as we speak. Pretty pumped to see them in action.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 15, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I have 2 of @LowAnkle Bad Dawgs germing in buckets as we speak. Pretty pumped to see them in action.


Hell yea me too, one bad dawg and one bad dawg #2 for you, both parent phenos had rave reviews.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 15, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Hell yea me too, one bad dawg and one bad dawg #2 for you, both parent phenos had rave reviews.


They'll be racing with Moab's Deez Nuggz. 

Then I can get a nice auto harvest halfway through their flowering lol.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 15, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> They'll be racing with Moab's Deez Nuggz.
> 
> Then I can get a nice auto harvest halfway through their flowering lol.


I thought that was mephistos strain, I seen a guy named MoabFighter growing it last year on his first grow ever thread.
Ive grow 2 or 3 strains of mephistos.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

Well, I went and got a couple buckets, a big airstone and net pots. I got 4 gal buckets. Which would you recommend for net pots, 3" or 3.75"? The buckets are also menards green, should I tape over them with duct tape?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Well, I went and got a couple buckets, a big airstone and net pots. I got 4 gal buckets. Which would you recommend for net pots, 3" or 3.75"? The buckets are also menards green, should I tape over them with duct tape?


Either or for the net pots. 

Yea, you can tape them. I used foil tape to be a wise ass lol, but duct tape will be fine.

Ohohoho... you'll never go back lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 15, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I thought that was mephistos strain, I seen a guy named MoabFighter growing it last year on his first grow ever thread.
> Ive grow 2 or 3 strains of mephistos.


They are mephisto but he selfed them I believe, so... Moab's lol.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Either or for the net pots.
> 
> Yea, you can tape them. I used foil tape to be a wise ass lol, but duct tape will be fine.
> 
> Ohohoho... you'll never go back lol.


I have absolutely no clue what I am doin aside from what Ive caught on here with you guys.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I have absolutely no clue what I am doin aside from what Ive caught on here with you guys.


Anything you want/need to know, we're here. Ask away.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

Would you mind giving me a quick rundown on how to get a seed started in my setup? I got the ph meter and tds meter. My seed is sprouted in a paper towel and I was going to fill my net pot with coco to get it started instead or hydroton. I do have some rockwool cubes if I must use them and rapid rooters as well. Not sure how I should do this


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Would you mind giving me a quick rundown on how to get a seed started in my setup? I got the ph meter and tds meter. My seed is sprouted in a paper towel and I was going to fill my net pot with coco to get it started instead or hydroton. I do have some rockwool cubes if I must use them and rapid rooters as well. Not sure how I should do this


Just fill the net cup with coco and plant like normal. Set your bucket up so the bubbles soak the underneath of the lid, no need for a roaring boil. The coco will keep a constant runoff so there will be plenty of air.

In a few days, you'll have roots pop the cup.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 15, 2019)

Way I went was cup of water and seed in 24 hr . Wet paper towel til I seen a root going . In a rw to a humidity fixture (rotisserie chicken container ) for a strong sprout. In net cup with water and fgg phd . Better ways probably. Just me .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

Ok, I am gonna get to work, duct taping and shit. Hope my pump is strong enough. Its bubbles good but nothing like a rolling boil.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

Or maybe it is more of a rolling boil....


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 15, 2019)

itll get you going .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 15, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> They are mephisto but he selfed them I believe, so... Moab's lol.


Mephisto's deez nugs s1ed by moab. Lol thatll be a nice auto tho id say. I dont remember his pheno, but know they was a f1 fem release, I got some triangle dragon autos bred by goauto6 for the terrestrial bean company, mephstos alien vs triangle X cheesus dragon, I won first place in a simple auto comp With it, but my boy [email protected] southern oregon seeds is best auto ive ran to date, and I won first place autoflower grower of 2018 comp with it. Got about 5 ft, with some usa sourced blueberry in the line, X with lowryder #2 male, turned out nice.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 15, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Mephisto's deez nugs s1ed by moab. Lol thatll be a nice auto tho id say. I dont remember his pheno, but know they was a f1 fem release, I got some triangle dragon autos bred by goauto6 for the terrestrial bean company, mephstos alien vs triangle X cheesus dragon, I won first place in a simple auto comp With it, but my boy [email protected] southern oregon seeds is best auto ive ran to date, and I won first place autoflower grower of 2018 comp with it. Got about 5 ft, with some usa sourced blueberry in the line, X with lowryder #2 male, turned out nice.


He liked the purple pheno I think. There's a real leafy one too, if I remember right.

Didn't know you did competitions. That's pretty sweet. Congregation of growers flaunting their shit... sounds like my kind of party lol.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

Well, that was easy. Ugly.... but easy.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Well, that was easy. Ugly.... but easy.


That'll do just fine.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That'll do just fine.


Man, I am psyched! Im thinking I will plant her later tonight. Let that taproot grow a little more first


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

How exactly does one go about refilling the res? Do you guys usually just lift the top off with the plant and check your ph and tds and adjust accordingly? Or do you have some kind of flap you constructed on the top?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Man, I am psyched! Im thinking I will plant her later tonight. Let that taproot grow a little more first


Keep your feed ppm balanced and around 100-150 and ph between 5.8-6.2 and you'll be ok.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> How exactly does one go about refilling the res? Do you guys usually just lift the top off with the plant and check your ph and tds and adjust accordingly? Or do you have some kind of flap you constructed on the top?


I pop my lid, dip a cup in and check. I have lines inside the bucket so I know where to fill to, so I just top off to there with fresh water. I don't add until ppm bottoms out. Then you have 2 routes you can take.

You can dump your res and start a new one, or you can run the same res the whole way through. If you run the whole way through, just make a tally sheet so you can keep track of what's waste.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

My ppm is currently around 12, should I be adding my part a+b nitrients to get my ppm up?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> My ppm is currently around 12, should I be adding my part a+b nitrients to get my ppm up?


I always have feed in the bucket but some don't. Guess that's preference.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I pop my lid, dip a cup in and check. I have lines inside the bucket so I know where to fill to, so I just top off to there with fresh water. I don't add until ppm bottoms out. Then you have 2 routes you can take.
> 
> You can dump your res and start a new one, or you can run the same res the whole way through. If you run the whole way through, just make a tally sheet so you can keep track of what's waste.


So you will fill it up to lets say 300ppm in veg and let it drop to near zero before feeding again? I figured you just brought levels back up daily or whatever?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I always have feed in the bucket but some don't. Guess that's preference.


Ok, I guess I can give it a little feed to begin with, I am running RO water.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 15, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> He liked the purple pheno I think. There's a real leafy one too, if I remember right.
> 
> Didn't know you did competitions. That's pretty sweet. Congregation of growers flaunting their shit... sounds like my kind of party lol.


Oh yea, I was doing some online ones this year on a forum, and them basterds banned me lmao they bitched about me posting my new.logo and I told a mod about there self, and how its kinda a oxymoron to.trip.the fk out about the rules, as your growing fkin bud. Banned. They knew I was gonna fk em.up.
Its.funny.as.hell tho, pros to.newbs all enter.
I was a certified cannazone product tester as well for winning other comps on there.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 15, 2019)

I straight add my nutes to res . I keep my old and match to new for ppm lvl of fed .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> So you will fill it up to lets say 300ppm in veg and let it drop to near zero before feeding again? I figured you just brought levels back up daily or whatever?


It won't go to zero. You'll have waste.

Example. 

Day 1 300ppm
Day 3 top off with fresh, 280ppm
Day 6 top off with fresh, 240ppm
Day 9 top off with fresh, 200ppm
Day 12 top off with fresh, 160ppm
Day 14 top off with fresh, 150ppm
Day 16 top off with fresh, 140ppm

That's exaggerated for a very small plant, but see the ppm drop taper? That's when it's bottoming out. 

So, say it bottoms at 140ppm. Bump ppm back up to 300, but subtract 140, so 160ppm is actual feed, 140ppm is waste. Make sense?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Ok, I guess I can give it a little feed to begin with, I am running RO water.


I just did PhD water and gff . Let plant do it’s thing till roots started and added tiny half ml to see if it’ll take


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

How do I know which scale to use for my tds meter? Ive seen you guys mention two different scales before? This is mine


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 15, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It won't go to zero. You'll have waste.
> 
> Example.
> 
> ...


I wish 40 ppm at that age lol


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It won't go to zero. You'll have waste.
> 
> Example.
> 
> ...


This does make sense, didnt realize there was waste like that. At some point you probably should change the res just because it gets so full of waste right?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 15, 2019)

No chart just number is your concern


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> How do I know which scale to use for my tds meter? Ive seen you guys mention two different scales before? This is mine
> View attachment 4350300


Tds is always 500 scale.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 15, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I wish 40 ppm at that age lol


How bout it lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 15, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> How bout it lol.


I can say I can see physically when my one eats up to 20 ppm that day vs 12 . 40 ppm I assume would be a massive girl .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> This does make sense, didnt realize there was waste like that. At some point you probably should change the res just because it gets so full of waste right?


You can, or run straight through. As long as you track waste, it doesn't really matter. That's where you'll hear guys at 2000-3000ppm. Over half is waste lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 15, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I can say I can see physically when my one eats up to 20 ppm that day vs 12 . 40 ppm I assume would be a massive girl .


Depends on the feed level too. When your pushing 700ppm in veg, 40ppm is a few hours lol.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

I couldnt wait.... should I wet the coco or just let the res do the work?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I couldnt wait.... should I wet the coco or just let the res do the work?
> View attachment 4350304


I would wet it.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I would wet it.


Good, cause I did. Figured it woildnt hurt any. Do I need to rig up a humidity dome for her?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 15, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I thought that was mephistos strain, I seen a guy named MoabFighter growing it last year on his first grow ever thread.
> Ive grow 2 or 3 strains of mephistos.


They are mephistos his plant freaked out and hermied.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 15, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Mephisto's deez nugs s1ed by moab. Lol thatll be a nice auto tho id say. I dont remember his pheno, but know they was a f1 fem release, I got some triangle dragon autos bred by goauto6 for the terrestrial bean company, mephstos alien vs triangle X cheesus dragon, I won first place in a simple auto comp With it, but my boy [email protected] southern oregon seeds is best auto ive ran to date, and I won first place autoflower grower of 2018 comp with it. Got about 5 ft, with some usa sourced blueberry in the line, X with lowryder #2 male, turned out nice.


Deez nuggs moab selfed


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> They are mephistos his plant freaked out and hermied.


Damn thats sucks.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 15, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Damn thats sucks.


Haha I know we all benefited from it though. So I’m not upset. I gotta get with you when I get paid from this job btw!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Deez nuggs moab selfed
> View attachment 4350315


Hear that, I just remember him.saying that mephisto was the rolls royce of cannabis, and I stopped watching from there truly. Haha.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 15, 2019)

Who ever wants some testers as well here within 6 weeks or so, hit me with a pm, and I write ur name down, be some feminized royal robbery X purple badlands. Have about 5 slots available on them
And some.other strains.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Deez nuggs moab selfed
> View attachment 4350315


Did you get seeds from yours ?I didn’t get purp color on mine. I stil have a few to test . Smokes nicely from the one I grew out .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 15, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Hear that, I just remember him.saying that mephisto was the rolls royce of cannabis, and I stopped watching from there truly. Haha.


Got some good auto genetics but there’s definitely competition out there. Sweet seeds and fastbuds do some nice work!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 15, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Did you get seeds from yours ?I didn’t get purp color on mine. I stil have a few to test . Smokes nicely from the one I grew out .


Naw no beans but got the purps!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 15, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Who ever wants some testers as well here within 6 weeks or so, hit me with a pm, and I write ur name down, be some feminized royal robbery X purple badlands. Have about 5 slots available on them
> And some.other strains.


Pm incoming


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 15, 2019)

Think it’s the hype and name brand . Honestly I’d rather grow out you crazy guys strains .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Naw no beans but got the purps!


The strawberry nugs from Mephisto showed me some purps in final and drying . I like that strain


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 15, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think it’s the hype and name brand . Honestly I’d rather grow out you crazy guys strains .


Me too. Mephisto hasn’t disappointed yet but I haven’t ran many autism outside of those and the ones I have going so idk. Been a photo guy for a long time but I could see myself moving to running mostly autos while my photos veg out and run a couple monster photos. Like the way they stagger for perpetual use.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Got some good auto genetics but there’s definitely competition out there. Sweet seeds and fastbuds do some nice work!!


Aint no EU. Companys on the Rolls Royce level, or autos even, sannies only one Ill even fk with, and ocean grown.. and they aint rolls royce at all.
I was on all them not long after I first started growing, 15 years ago,..had no choice.back then.
Once u find that true USA elite ull never grow.eu again bro.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

I have some of moabs deez nuggs and I have some original amnesia auto beans. Not sure when I will get around to planting those. Im all into the photos right now


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 15, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> The strawberry nugs from Mephisto showed me some purps in final and drying . I like that strain


Most all these companys got quality bud, but hardley any got elite bud. USA only sources.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 15, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Aint no EU. Companys on the Rolls Royce level, or autos even, sannies only one Ill even fk with, and ocean grown.. and they aint rolls royce at all.
> I was on all them not long after I first started growing, 15 years ago,..had no choice.back then.
> Once u find that true USA elite ull never grow.eu again bro.


Got some recommendations on breeders in the states? I’ve been on an ethos kick here lately pretty impressed for as many crosses as they churn out without really stabilizing genetics


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 15, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> The strawberry nugs from Mephisto showed me some purps in final and drying . I like that strain


I’ve got a bunch of strawberry nuggets beans as well as grapewalker kush. Like 20 white chem beans. I’ve got close to 100 auto beans. Nice space fillers in the tent


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Got some recommendations on breeders in the states? I’ve been on an ethos kick here lately pretty impressed for as many crosses as they churn out without really stabilizing genetics


Csi humboldt, green point, relentless genetics, cannarado, dungeons vault genetics, cannaventure, swami organic, snow high, theres tons of very good 1s these days to ever be messing with EU. Anymore. Thats for sure, they all on our shit now.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 15, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Csi humboldt, green point, relentless genetics, cannarado, dungeons vault genetics, cannaventure, swami organic, snow high, theres tons of very good 1s these days to ever be messing with EU. Anymore. Thats for sure, they all on our shit now.


I do like the luxury of knowing my seeds are guaranteed being in the states .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 15, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I do like the luxury of knowing my seeds are guaranteed being in the states .


Yea all these famous lines are offspring from hippie mafia lines and all USA born crosses, b4 that u go back to landrace. Eu. Been riding our dicks for ever, getting our lines over there bc of thier legal status, but those days are over haha.
And we all still.have all the real.true.originals from the direct hands.
I grew humboldt.seed orgs chemdawg like 10 years ago, wasnt like my bags of.chem I was.buying on street, and didnt meet my exspectations, since then I got.direct sources to the real chem cuts in USA and wow, you know thats the real.chem. lol


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yea all these famous lines are offspring from hippie mafia lines and all USA born crosses, b4 that u go back to landrace. Eu. Been riding our dicks for ever, getting our lines over there bc of thier legal status, but those days are over haha.
> And we all still.have all the real.true.originals from the direct hands.
> I grew humboldt.seed orgs chemdawg like 10 years ago, wasnt like my bags of.chem I was.buying on street, and didnt meet my exspectations, since then I got.direct sources to the real chem cuts in USA and wow, you know thats the real.chem. lol


I would love to get my hands on a true cut from one of these legendary strains and just keep cloning it out for myself. I would be one of those dudes who has a legacy strain thats been going for 40 years... lol


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Deez nuggs moab selfed
> View attachment 4350315


Just popped one into the germ container last night.. im hoping for that purple pheno!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I would love to get my hands on a true cut from one of these legendary strains and just keep cloning it out for myself. I would be one of those dudes who has a legacy strain thats been going for 40 years... lol


Hell yea.im always stoked af just to.have legit offspring and s1s.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Hell yea.im always stoked af just to.have legit offspring and s1s.


Wonder how many true cuts exist in Michigan right now....


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Wonder how many true cuts exist in Michigan right now....


Id say quite a bit of the newer ones, most serious growers know to source the real sources, and I know some master growers from MI. Whos on it. 
but theres prolly very little originals like "the one".
Gas has all those old originals tho, he knows JD short, coot, subcool, chemdawg and all them cats personally, they all used to attend hippie mafia.(aka BOEL) cookouts together n shit. 

You wont find any sweet seeds or HSO or none of those older big names in my lines. All myn has been directly sourced thru old hands, then brought to me.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Id say quite a bit of the newer ones, most serious growers know to source the real sources, and I know some master growers from MI. Whos on it.
> but theres prolly very little originals like "the one".
> Gas has all those old originals tho, he knows JD short, coot, subcool, chemdawg and all them cats personally, they all used to attend hippie mafia.(aka BOEL) cookouts together n shit.
> 
> You wont find any sweet seeds or HSO or none of those older big names in my lines. All myn has been directly sourced thru old hands, then brought to me.


Once I get this dwc down, I will have to pop my Vortex seed from subcool. Been holding onto it for the right time haha. Im pretty excited about it!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 15, 2019)

I’d watch that grow .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Once I get this dwc down, I will have to pop my Vortex seed from subcool. Been holding onto it for the right time haha. Im pretty excited about it!


Hell yea pop.that bro haha, tga Subcool got some fire genetics have you seen his slymer cut? Terps of lime slushies!
This will be the grandmother of my blunt force trauma


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Hell yea pop.that bro haha, tga Subcool got some fire genetics have you seen his slymer cut? Terps of lime slushies!
> This will be the grandmother of my blunt force trauma
> View attachment 4350345


Good lord... making me want that blunt force trauma even more!!!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 15, 2019)

Im gonna have to put it up on prioity list to get made asap. Lmao


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 15, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Im gonna have to put it up on prioity list to get made asap. Lmao


Shit looks fire bro!!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 15, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Shit looks fire bro!!


Hell yea.and she breeds out lika beast.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

I am loving my critical daddy purple plant... theres 8 of these tops on here. Day 31F from switch and gonna finish around day 50 supposedly. Smells like oranges and cream. Super sugary...


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 15, 2019)

Nice . I’ve never to this day seen an r c cola bottle of soda in my life .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Nice . I’ve never to this day seen an r c cola bottle of soda in my life .


I wondered if anyone would notice the brand!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I wondered if anyone would notice the brand!


Rc cherry all the way!!! Grew up on that shit!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 15, 2019)

Going to gas station In a min . Bet I don’t find one r c product.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

Its a michigan fave


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Its a michigan fave


That and old town club.. cant find that shit unless I go to the hood lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 15, 2019)

Nope no r c cola .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 15, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Csi humboldt, green point, relentless genetics, cannarado, dungeons vault genetics, cannaventure, swami organic, snow high, theres tons of very good 1s these days to ever be messing with EU. Anymore. Thats for sure, they all on our shit now.


Heard good things about green point and cannarado


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 15, 2019)

my own version of an HMK rosin press is done!

@Or_Gro , @Steakbomb, so i don't have to post it multiple times lol

up close:
 

glamour shot lol
 

Set the flattening iron to max temp (450 F) and wait for it to heat up fully. Then clamp the two pieces together and they will melt into the pads! I operated it at 210 F so I never see anything close to 450 again so the titanium 

 

see:


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 15, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> my own version of an HMK rosin press is done!
> 
> @Or_Gro , @Steakbomb, so i don't have to post it multiple times lol
> 
> ...


F’in nice man!

Link the heat pads and meter, if you havent already...

Was that your idea, or where did you see it...i’ll be interested in seeing results and your opinion...please tag me...

@Ibn Vapin, @StickyBudHound, @WeedSexWeightsShakes


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 15, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> my own version of an HMK rosin press is done!
> 
> @Or_Gro , @Steakbomb, so i don't have to post it multiple times lol
> 
> ...


You got a link for the pads? How much something like that cost to make?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

I wanna know more about this rosin press myself!


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 15, 2019)

@schmebulock, you need to work for an infomercial company...

You just got a bunch of people interested in a $9 clamp! Hope HD and Lowes are well stocked....


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> @schmebulock, you need to work for an infomercial company...
> 
> You just got a bunch of people interested in a $9 clamp! Hope HD and Lowes are well stocked....


I know my lowes is! I seen these clamps there last time I was there and thought of his original post. Didnt realize it was gonna end up like that!


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> F’in nice man!
> 
> Link the heat pads and meter, if you havent already...
> 
> Was that your idea, or where did you see it...i’ll be interested in seeing results and your opinion...please tag me...


clickable for link:
6" irwin 600 LB clamp - $29 online but probably cheaper at your local place - i got the 6" one because the cord stops it from going further - *it's important to note this is the 600 pound clamp *- their normal clamps do far less pressure.
Kipozi flattening iron - $35 w/ coupon
flush heads for clamp - $6.60

i clamped it so much i broke the flattening iron into pieces - then i strapped them to the clamp and here we are!



BigOleNugs19 said:


> I wanna know more about this rosin press myself!


see above!



bigggsteve89 said:


> You got a link for the pads? How much something like that cost to make?


see above!

I'm in it for about $80 plus the electrical parts but i had those leftover from building my QB120's x4

i would place this as effective as the canna-clamp that exists for $250... for $80


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> @schmebulock, you need to work for an infomercial company...
> 
> You just got a bunch of people interested in a $9 clamp! Hope HD and Lowes are well stocked....


i just try to make a quality product - i want to be able to take this over to my buddies place and press out some rosin from his grow and let him sample his own! mobility is nice too because i can put this away pretty quickly... little harder with a 20 ton press

that bein said i can't wait for a 20 ton press - this thing presses a LOT fucking better than just clamping a flattening iron down.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 15, 2019)

10 little nugs - i would probably even flag them as popcorn or mids off of my auto colorado cookie comparative grow

she looked like this pre-harvest - atleast the main colas:

 


pressed them out:

 
@Or_Gro 
but the amount i harvested is about twice as much as i harvested when just clamping the flattening iron by hand before...


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 15, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> 10 little nugs - i would probably even flag them as popcorn or mids off of my auto colorado cookie comparative grow
> 
> she looked like this pre-harvest - atleast the main colas:
> 
> ...


What’s your yield (rosin wt/total press wt)?


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> What’s your yield (rosin wt/total press wt)?


haven't gotten that fancy - i guess i'll weigh some on the next squish

was just trying to get high lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 15, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> haven't gotten that fancy - i guess i'll weigh some on the next squish
> 
> was just trying to get high lol


Did that part work?


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Did that part work?


oh yessir, i'm pretty toasty still. the problem is that was it - gave my wife one half of the dab and i took the other and now it's back to flower...

can't wait for a bigger press lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 15, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> oh yessir, i'm pretty toasty still. the problem is that was it - gave my wife one half of the dab and i took the other and now it's back to flower...
> 
> can't wait for a bigger press lol


I bet there are improvements that can be made...


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I bet there are improvements that can be made...


for sure, i'm not entirely sure what temp is best yet. 210 seemed to still be a little hot - it's not that easy to scrape off of the paper. What do you press at with the big guns OG?


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 15, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I bet there are improvements that can be made...


those used buds prob are worth cooking with or making qwet/qwiso...


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 15, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> for sure, i'm not entirely sure what temp is best yet. 210 seemed to still be a little hot - it's not that easy to scrape off of the paper. What do you press at with the big guns OG?


160-220F is general range: lower temp has less yield but keeps more terps, and vice versa.

Overall quantity & quality depend on a number of combined factors, besides temp:

Humidity of material
Area of puck
“Bag pressure”
Type of material
Density of puck
Preheat
Ramp
Overall Duration

I don’t have much experience on a clamp, and the bigger the press & more control you have over these factors, the more you can tailor your process.

You’d be better off getting advice from someone who uses a similar approach to yours.

I press my bud in 90 micron bags, with 62% rh buds initially pulled apart enuff to remove big stems, then manually prepressed into a puck, starting the press with 1-1,5 mins @ 220F plattens closed at 5psi (to start liquifying trichs), then ramping to about 700 psi bag pressure over 3-3.5 additional minutes, change parchment, and repeat 2 more times.

Probably a bunch of threads on here and at GC...Google is also your friend...plenty info out there...

@Ibn Vapin mentioned another relatively inexpensive approach to me:


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

Happy Father’s Day bros !


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Happy Father’s Day bros !


Happy fathers day Ice and everybody else! Hope everyone has a great one!


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 16, 2019)

Happy fathers day guys


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 16, 2019)

Happy fathers day!


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Happy Father’s Day bros !


Backatcha!


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 16, 2019)

Having an auction to raise funds for a growmie who's family was in an accident. PATSFAN420 YouTube channel tonight at 10pm. Cobs, beans, all kinda stuff to try and pay a bit on hospital bills. One of his fam isn't going to make it.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 16, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Having an auction to raise funds for a growmie who's family was in an accident. PATSFAN420 YouTube channel tonight at 10pm. Cobs, beans, all kinda stuff to try and pay a bit on hospital bills. One of his fam isn't going to make it.


Damn.... I'll check it out. Thanks for sharing


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

Shit let’s help if we can . Good looking jt !


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Damn.... I'll check it out. Thanks for sharing


Got a gofundme or such set up?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 16, 2019)

Happy Fathers Day.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 16, 2019)

Lol another strain name ill be using came to me this morning, and once that happens I gotta find a cross.to fit, name is Mona Lisa. Lmao she will be born one day! Haha. I love it, im 100% colonized.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Happy Fathers Day.


Thanks for.the reminder lol


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Happy Fathers Day.


I’m working to get rid of dads....

https://www.rollitup.org/t/or_gros-tissue-culture-journal.990446/page-4


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Lol another strain name ill be using came to me this morning, and once that happens I gotta find a cross.to fit, name is Mona Lisa. Lmao she will be born one day! Haha. I love it, im 100% colonized.


Gotta mAke a *Festivus strain . we can all huddle around the metal pole and participate in the feats of strength competition. Mephisto took breaking bad names to boost the market interest . With your 90 and older strain . What better than a Seinfeld name game . *


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I’m working to get rid of dads....
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/or_gros-tissue-culture-journal.990446/page-4


I thought about your thread the other day . Thanks for linking . I’m very curious on the concept.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Gotta mAke a *Festivus strain . we can all huddle around the metal pole and participate in the feats of strength competition. *


Lol that took me a minute my brain started reaching back where Have I heard that shit.... seinfeild lmao


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

Gotta make a Kramer if you do so .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I’m working to get rid of dads....
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/or_gros-tissue-culture-journal.990446/page-4


Yea... I'm gonna have to get up to speed on tissue culture lol. Not even familiar with it. Looks interesting.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea... I'm gonna have to get up to speed on tissue culture lol. Not even familiar with it. Looks interesting.


I wonder if you shipped would you have to have a tiny Christmas light inside to keep growth stable ? Would be awesome to keep your strains on the back burner without taking space .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I wonder if you shipped would you have to have a tiny Christmas light inside to keep growth stable ? Would be awesome to keep your strains on the back burner without taking space .


Yea, I dunno about any of that yet. I'll have to do some reading up tonight I guess.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

Started to weeks ago . Add sets in if I don’t smoke .


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I wonder if you shipped would you have to have a tiny Christmas light inside to keep growth stable ? Would be awesome to keep your strains on the back burner without taking space .


Light is not an issue, you can do this in dark, plants won’t be green, but will recover with acclimatization; 2-3 days shipping ez pz; i’d be more concerned about temps...so add a gel pack...


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 16, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Having an auction to raise funds for a growmie who's family was in an accident. PATSFAN420 YouTube channel tonight at 10pm. Cobs, beans, all kinda stuff to try and pay a bit on hospital bills. One of his fam isn't going to make it.


Ill be there bro!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

Crazy . No light to take in but plant can still keep roots and everything going without photosynthesis. Seen your links added on page . Gotta get to reading .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I’m working to get rid of dads....
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/or_gros-tissue-culture-journal.990446/page-4


Ill be over there watching man! Looks like some great info! Thanks bro


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

Idk if this is stupid question to add to your thread but . If water temp is cool and stable how about oxygen? Are the roots to small to use as much ? Then it comes to evaporation . From tube that’ll lose your o2 . Crap gonna read on this or my mind will wonder .


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Crazy . No light to take in but plant can still keep roots and everything going without photosynthesis. Seen your links added on page . Gotta get to reading .


They don’t need photosynthesis, they are living in sugar....but i wouldn’t grow them in dark, cuz can have probs acclimatizing.

Just showing that light doesn't affect them as drastically as you would expect during tissue culture process....

Oxygen, co2 no orob...they don’t need much....sterile conditions are overall main issue.

Check out the microclone vids linked in the thread.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> They don’t need photosynthesis, they are living in sugar....but i wouldn’t grow them like that, cuz can have probs acclimatizing.
> 
> Just showing that light doesn't affect them as drastically as you would expect during tissue culture process....


Just did a little light reading on tissue culture. 

Seems like this also paved the way for modern genetic modification. This is more the way of cloning, as opposed to propagation.

Interesting... How practical is this for small scale applications?


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Idk if this is stupid question to add to your thread but . If water temp is cool and stable how about oxygen? Are the roots to small to use as much ? Then it comes to evaporation . From tube that’ll lose your o2 . Crap gonna read on this or my mind will wonder .


Think this way: you are growing cells/tissue, not plants. Most important things: sterile tek, sugar-hormone solution,temp, humidity...

The way it works: tissue placed in sterile conditions, fed with sugar-hormone solution/agar gel, transferred to diff hormone to build diff “organs” (branching, multiplying stems, rooting), then moved out of sterile conditions to acclimate before reg grow.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Just did a little light reading on tissue culture.
> 
> Seems like this also paved the way for modern genetic modification. This is more the way of cloning, as opposed to propagation.
> 
> Interesting... How practical is this for small scale applications?


Cloning is a type of propagation....my whole effort is to make this available to anyone with a small room/tent, pressure cooker, hepa fan, and the ability to learn sterile technique...

Not rocket science...been used since 60’s by horticulturalists & ag seed cos.

Watch me do it....or do it in parallel...you can buy the kit for convenience (i’m not involved in kit company), but you can also use your own tools/supplies...the nutrient-hormone solution/gel you should buy readymade, tho...

Again, it’s really all about sterile tek....and nutrient-hormones...

Ask me questions on the thread...so others interested can see questions/answers, and to save me duplication...


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Cloning is a type of propagation....my whole effort is to make this available to anyone with a small room/tent, pressure cooker, hepa fan, and the ability to learn sterile technique...
> 
> Not rocket science...been used since 60’s by horticulturalists & ag seed cos.
> 
> ...


Scale doesn’t matter, tho it does have some extra advantages for large scale use....for us, it’s main values are for storage of great/rare genetics (testube in a fridge), trading, disease elimination...

Tech exists to take pollen/callus, create synthetic seeds...will work on this down the road...


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

Btw dudes, got a lack of rh with your seedlings/clones?

Check this sh!t out:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-monumentally-epic-knockdown-dragout-take-no-prisoners-slapdown-aussie-high-light-vs-hlg-288.988144/page-15

Will be trying out the floating donuts in next few days...


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 16, 2019)

Happy Father’s Day!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Btw dudes, got a lack of rh with your seedlings/clones?
> 
> Check this sh!t out:
> 
> ...


Well shit!! Tampon donuts who would have guessed!


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Well shit!! Tampon donuts who would have guessed!


The floaters don’t even need tampons....


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 16, 2019)

Yeah, thats pretty badass... gonna have to get one when I finally get to making a cloner


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea... I'm gonna have to get up to speed on tissue culture lol. Not even familiar with it. Looks interesting.


I do it for mushrooms with agar, but I love finding alpha males in cannabis, I seen one of the big timers in the industry was studying how to only pass traits from the female plants, its the total oppisite of my goals for cannabis, I love seeing that a male has improved the offspring compared to the mother.
Alpha Male genetics will be a family members side branch actually.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Yeah, thats pretty badass... gonna have to get one when I finally get to making a cloner


Ez pz propagation chamber for germinating seeds/rooting cuts....cover plugs with a clear tote, put a glass of water w a donut inside...light above....

Voila!


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I do it for mushrooms with agar, but I love finding alpha males in cannabis, I seen one of the big timers in the industry was studying how to only pass traits from the female plants, its the total oppisite of my goals for cannabis, I love seeing that a male has improved the offspring compared to the mother.
> Alpha Male genetics will be a family members side branch actually.


Shroom culturing is harder than this...you already have the sterile tek nailed...


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Ez pz propagation chamber for germinating seeds/rooting cuts....cover plugs with a clear tote, put a glass if water w a donut inside...light above....
> 
> Voila!


Seriously man, this just made me really want to build one now!


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Seriously man, this just made me really want to build one now!


If you build an aerocloner, just make a humidity dome with pvc and saran wrap, the aerocloner will put out enuff humidity if humidity dome is a good fit....


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> If you build an aerocloner, just make a humidity dome with pvc and saran wrap, the aerocloner will put out enuff humidity if humidity dome is a good fit....


Do you have pics of an example of this setup?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Shroom culturing is harder than this...you already have the sterile tek nailed...


I heard that, my ass figured out all the shroom shit way back lol I have to always say time to take a break from growing anymore lol but yea sterilization is #1
Also ppl.dont realize a shotgun fruiting chamber are beastly for clones. Put cuts direct in perlite.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Do you have pics of an example of this setup?


Here’s mine, but lots of diff versions, google “ez cloner build”

Any kind of tote/bucket w a lid, works


Cya drain pan


Submersible pump, pvc, 360 mister heads


Big holes/collars for various cords in/out (pump, ph/ppm meter, chiller hoses, etc; little holes/collars for the victims)


With this kinda coverage & a humidity dome, roots in 10-14 days, 100% survival...


Full cloning process in my grow link above....

Enjoy!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Here’s mine, but lots of diff versions, google “ez cloner build”
> 
> Any kind of tote/bucket w a lid, works
> View attachment 4350693
> ...


Hell yeah! Thanks OG


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Hell yeah! Thanks OG


My pleasure man!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Here’s mine, but lots of diff versions, google “ez cloner build”
> 
> Any kind of tote/bucket w a lid, works
> View attachment 4350693
> ...


Heres what im using right now lmao.works great, filled with wet vermiculite. Pick up a whole cooked chicken from wal mart, eat and clean container well.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Heres what im using right now lmao.works great, filled with wet vermiculite. Pick up a whole cooked chicken from wal mart, eat and clean container well.
> View attachment 4350703


Yep, imagination is the limit...


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 16, 2019)

Morning guys, happy Father’s Day to the fathers here. 

Just having a puppy kinda morning 

 

LeeLoo swoopin In for a boop!


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Morning guys, happy Father’s Day to the fathers here.
> 
> Just having a puppy kinda morning
> 
> ...


Well, we know you have at least one kid/pup...


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

Here’s a gronut in a 2’x3’x4.5’:

 

Control rh, with a timer...

Cheap & easy, no excuse for poor vpd....


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

Do the usb humidifier things actually work ?


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Do the usb humidifier things actually work ?


You’re lookin at it work...still gotta test longevity...the floaters can be picked up for $3-4 ea.....vs a $40 4L coolmist vaporizer...


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

Exactly. Not a bad alternative. Will be looking to add to second tent .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> You’re lookin at it work...still gotta test longevity...the floaters can be picked up for $3-4 ea.....vs a $40 4L coolmist vaporizer...


What brand are you using?


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> What brand are you using?


I bot this one, just cuz it had more “likes”, my guess is that they are all pretty much the same, some quite a bit less $s...Have a $12 one coming to see if higher price is worth it



Also have a couple diff floating ones coming, they are $9-10 each, but you can find $3-4 ones...


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I bot this one, just cuz it had more “likes”, my guess is that they are all pretty much the same, some quite a bit less $s...
> 
> View attachment 4350733
> 
> Also have a couple diff floating ones coming, they are $9-10 each, but you can find $3-4 ones...


Do they come with a humidity controller or would I need to hook it up to one? If got a ink bird one if need be. But looks like you found one with a remote to set humidity and it’ll turn on and off am I wrong here?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

In all aspects it’s solid idea . Just have to be careful of knocking the pitcher over . Even that being said I’m sure you could rig to a 2 liter bottle or something . Thanks for the idea .


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Do they come with a humidity controller or would I need to hook it up to one? If got a ink bird one if need be. But looks like you found one with a remote to set humidity and it’ll turn on and off am I wrong here?


Wrong... it’s just on/off...hook to a controller, put it on a timer, or control rh level by adjusting tent vent(s) (what i’m doing)...


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> In all aspects it’s solid idea . Just have to be careful of knocking the pitcher over . Even that being said I’m sure you could rig to a 2 liter bottle or something . Thanks for the idea .


Yep, this style is meant for a plastic bottle...


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Wrong... it’s just on/off...hook to a controller, put it on a timer, or control rh level by adjusting vent (what i’m doing)...


Word! Perfect. I got asked to test ink birds newest temp/humidity controllers so this is perfect they’re outfitting all of my tents with their newest gear. Grabbing a few of these humidifiers as we speak.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Word! Perfect. I got asked to test ink birds newest temp/humidity controllers so this is perfect they’re outfitting all of my tents with their newest gear. Grabbing a few of these humidifiers as we speak.


I put up a new thread, if you’re up for it post your results there, too:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/no-excuse-for-poor-vpd-not-even-the-one.991084/


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> I put ip a new thread, if you’re up for it post your results there, too:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/no-excuse-for-poor-vpd-not-even-the-one.991084/


 definitely will do that!!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Heres what im using right now lmao.works great, filled with wet vermiculite. Pick up a whole cooked chicken from wal mart, eat and clean container well.
> View attachment 4350703


I use the same concept with the rotisserie container for germing .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Word! Perfect. I got asked to test ink birds newest temp/humidity controllers so this is perfect they’re outfitting all of my tents with their newest gear. Grabbing a few of these humidifiers as we speak.


Need to get on your status . Think I’m at taking the trash out level lol .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I use the same concept with the rotisserie container for germing .


Hell yea, here is results in the verm/chicken container, without any hormone on this cutting, the container just makes it faster, you can root anything in just a cup of water.
My great grandma wld steal cuttings from ppls yards of hydrangeas and etc. Lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

Cheap easy and pretty much free . Love the humidity dome . . Going to break it out shortly for s few I have germing .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Need to get on your status . Think I’m at taking the trash out level lol .


Man it was super luck of the draw. A rep from ink bird was browsing grass city literally typed in ink bird in the search and omen of my posts came up so he messaged me lol. Based on your DWC and mine.... I’m taking the trash out lol.


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Hell yea, here is results in the verm/chicken container, without any hormone on this cutting, the container just makes it faster, you can root anything in just a cup of water.
> My great grandma wld steal cuttings from ppls yards of hydrangeas and etc. Lol
> View attachment 4350741


With proper temp/humidity conditions they root like weeds....

The bad gramma version of



Bad grampa...


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Man it was super luck of the draw. A rep from ink bird was browsing grass city literally typed in ink bird in the search and omen of my posts came up so he messaged me lol. Based on your DWC and mine.... I’m taking the trash out lol.


Hell I won either way being able to grow along with y’all . Do them justice and let yall .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> With proper temp/humidity conditions they root like weeds....
> 
> The bad gramma version of
> 
> ...


Lmao and no ones bringing this guy a beer or ice for a dong in the door . Smh .


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lmao and no ones bringing this guy a beer or ice for a dong in the door . Smh .


Soda machine..,


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

Well at one point in time we all had our dicks somewhere we regert. Yea that’s my credo . No regerts .


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Well at one point in time we all had our ducks somewhere we regert. Yea that’s my credo . No regerts .


Mine still wirks...and w/o blue pills...


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 16, 2019)

Yea she was fr, she wld be old as shit in her 70s, goto yard sales in rich neighborhoods and ask if she cld use thier restroom and start stealing their shit while inside lmao.

Pulled a seed out of a bud just a min ago to see how they coming along, and fully hatched it on my own without damage lol
Planted it 2 haha


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Mine still wirks...and w/o blue pills...


Shit I took the red pill from some guy named Morpheus . Didn’t land my dick in a soda machine .


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yea she was fr, she wld be old as shit in her 70s, goto yard sales in rich neighborhoods and ask if she cld use thier restroom and start stealing their shit while inside lmao.
> 
> Pulled a seed out of a bud just a min ago to see how they coming along, and fully hatched it on my own without damage lol
> Planted it 2 haha
> View attachment 4350761


Oh shit man, that would be perfect for tissue culturing...


----------



## Or_Gro (Jun 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Shit I took the red pill from some guy named Morpheus . Didn’t land my dick in a soda machine .


I’ve done my share of those microdots, back in the day....laughter inducing, those...


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yea she was fr, she wld be old as shit in her 70s, goto yard sales in rich neighborhoods and ask if she cld use thier restroom and start stealing their shit while inside lmao.
> 
> Pulled a seed out of a bud just a min ago to see how they coming along, and fully hatched it on my own without damage lol
> Planted it 2 haha
> View attachment 4350761


She’s a smart one. ‘Most get robbed on the home shopping network . Good for granny .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 16, 2019)

Or_Gro said:


> Oh shit man, that would be perfect for tissue culturing...


Haha thats str8 true.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> She’s a smart one. ‘Most get robbed on the home shopping network . Good for granny .


Haha not them housing project grannys. Lmao


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

Test tube babies .


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 16, 2019)

This freaking plant is gorgeous.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 16, 2019)

Big thing is in the tiniest pot


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Big thing is in the tiniest pot


Roots probably get more air . My 1 gal autos did just as good as 3 gal .


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 16, 2019)

Oh man. It's in Like a 1 quart tiny pot


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 16, 2019)

Royal robbery #2 frosting up like crazy.
Shes just starting to develop some smell, I got a grape sucker nose off her first time I rubbed around then a lil pine. Like a extreme frosty urkle so far on this pheno, #3 is more tahoe in her ways so far, all new bud tho, love it haha. All f1s so far have the early frost trait.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

Got the hlg 100 v2 today . Turned it on to see how bright . Wooo doggy . Should do the job to veg . Ordered a mini donut for 10 bucks for humidity think I misordered on the pump . Think it was same price as Vivo sun . Vivohome or something or other .. oops . Still 950 pgh with 6 connections. Sooo let’s see how this goes .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Royal robbery #2 frosting up like crazy.
> Shes just starting to develop some smell, I got a grape sucker nose off her first time I rubbed around then a lil pine. Like a extreme frosty urkle so far on this pheno, #3 is more tahoe in her ways so far, all new bud tho, love it haha. All f1s so far have the early frost trait.
> View attachment 4350803


Those look delicious. Should give you a cut of the tropic thunder by ethos . It’s 4 -5 nodes tall and is putting off a stink like a skunk strongly .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 16, 2019)

Thats how my male was that made these babys and his stalk was HUGE compared to his stout height. I think hes a all star, he smells like the true old road kill skunk/ dank haha.
So far this croas.def seems like a winner, most phenos will be pure.funk #2 only one I found thats grape sucker so far.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

I hope it isn’t a herm . Did some digging and found out a lot of ethos go herm.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I hope it isn’t a herm . Did some digging and found out a lot of ethos go herm.


I never even heard of them.b4 this thread bro, if they are EU. That wld be why for me.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

No they’re us brand .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> No they’re us brand .


I heard that, thats always good at least.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I hope it isn’t a herm . Did some digging and found out a lot of ethos go herm.


Depends on strain. The newer stuff has a chance but I’ve seen a few of his testers that pop 100 at a time say they only get 5-10 that herm


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Depends on strain. The newer stuff has a chance but I’ve seen a few of his testers that pop 100 at a time say they only get 5-10 that herm


I just pruned the roots on mine. It's finally starting to pick up. How's yours doing?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I just pruned the roots on mine. It's finally starting to pick up. How's yours doing?


Lol I cut a lot of roots to get that rot out. But the new roots are taking off. My ph has been stable my water level is dropping but the ppm has stayed the same I think I need to drop my ppm to get it feeding vs drinking


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

Don’t do another res change !


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Lol I cut a lot of roots to get that rot out. But the new roots are taking off. My ph has been stable my water level is dropping but the ppm has stayed the same I think I need to drop my ppm to get it feeding vs drinking


Not to be redundant, but you are topping off with fresh, plain water before checking ppm, right?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Not to be redundant, but you are topping off with fresh, plain water before checking ppm, right?


I’ll do that on my PM ppm/ph check here in a bit. It’s only drank like 1/2”-1” of water. So I didn’t add fresh plain water yet. Not much volume wise has been drank. But they’re definitely growing the to mains from the initial topping are both taller without a doubt.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

Didn’t want to be mean . I’m sorry


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Don’t do another res change !


What?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

Didn’t want you to dump your res and start a new .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Didn’t want you to dump your res and start a new .


Oh no I’m not. I’m leaving what I have. It hasn’t burnt my plants so the ppm is fine I think. But I need to top off with fresh water and check my ppm.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 16, 2019)

Lol sorry I jumped.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’ll do that on my PM ppm/ph check here in a bit. It’s only drank like 1/2”-1” of water. So I didn’t add fresh plain water yet. Not much volume wise has been drank. But they’re definitely growing the to mains from the initial topping are both taller without a doubt.


How did the ppm check go. Lower than what you started with?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lol sorry I jumped.


You’re good man!! No worries I value your advice don’t ever feel like you can’t voice it because I definitely take it!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> How did the ppm check go. Lower than what you started with?


PH went from 6.0-6.1 and then ppm went from 450-420 after a fresh RO top off.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 16, 2019)

What’s up


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> PH went from 6.0-6.1 and then ppm went from 450-420 after a fresh RO top off.


That's good then. Don't change anything. She's feeding fine.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 16, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> What’s up


Long time no see. How the hell you been?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's good then. Don't change anything. She's feeding fine.


Word. How low do I let the ppm Go before bumping?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Word. How low do I let the ppm Go before bumping?


Keep track of your drop over 12 or 24 hrs. Eventually, it'll taper down and the drops will get less and less. That's your que to bump.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Keep track of your drop over 12 or 24 hrs. Eventually, it'll taper down and the drops will get less and less. That's your que to bump.


Ok I’ll just keep you in the loop with the numbers and see what you think. I’ll
Be tying her down tonight to get the rest of the nodes to start getting vertical.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 16, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Long time no see. How the hell you been?


Hanging in there man. Got another tent, more lights on way, fired my qb96’s up, got a lot of new ethos. Having a good time.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 16, 2019)

About to pop ethos sunburst, lemon glue, gmo zkittlez, millions of peaches, glittlez, and one other.

Oh yeah got a few morockin kush going too.

@3rd Monkey you wanna run a morockin kush?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 16, 2019)

Got this one damn ethos Sativa angry hulk that I swear droops if the temps are under 75. 75-85 that things prays great. Too cold and it sags like a ball sack.


Three plants and haven’t started flower Quite yet and tent is 3/4 full. Can’t complain.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 16, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> About to pop ethos sunburst, lemon glue, gmo zkittlez, millions of peaches, glittlez, and one other.
> 
> Oh yeah got a few morockin kush going too.
> 
> @3rd Monkey you wanna run a morockin kush?


Nice line-up Moab  doing dwc?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 16, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Nice line-up Moab  doing dwc?


Nah dude. Straight up I couldn’t find the time/effort to make it happen. Legit been working 50-60 hours a week non stop and I just can’t play with the DWC much. I gave the BH too much bulkshit to start with. Didn’t need all that I thought it did. Transplanted it to soil after battling rot issues for a long time.

Do have some ethos cherry Garcia cloning in an aeroponic cloner though.

Edit big O you want a morockin kush to run with us?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 16, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Nah dude. Straight up I couldn’t find the time/effort to make it happen. Legit been working 50-60 hours a week non stop and I just can’t play with the DWC much. I gave the BH too much bulkshit to start with. Didn’t need all that I thought it did. Transplanted it to soil after battling rot issues for a long time.
> 
> Do have some ethos cherry Garcia cloning in an aeroponic cloner though.
> 
> Edit big O you want a morockin kush to run with us?


Thats alright, atleast your BH is still alive! I actually just hit my plant limit. Started a dwc on saturday. See if I can figure it out myself. Choose Train Wreck as my new strain.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 16, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Thats alright, atleast your BH is still alive! I actually just hit my plant limit. Started a dwc on saturday. See if I can figure it out myself. Chooae Train Wreck as my new strain.


Train wreck was a big one in high school. Who’s your breeder? I’d like to run a train wreck/sour diesel/ headband trio to relive my common “highschool strains”


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 16, 2019)

Ethos Banana Hammock


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 16, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Train wreck was a big one in high school. Who’s your breeder? I’d like to run a train wreck/sour diesel/ headband trio to relive my common “highschool strains”


I got mine from HSO. Got some sour D beans from blimburn in the queue  Ive considered some headband strains many times but dont know which ones are winners.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 16, 2019)

Smokebreak got room for a morockin kush??? You doing okay? Sorry man. Sorry we had words or whatever a few weeks ago.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 16, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I got mine from HSO. Got some sour D beans from blimburn in the queue  Ive considered some headband strains many times but dont know which ones are winners.


Looked up the sour d and sww it has northern lights in it. I’m on the hunt for the highest end northern lights to be found. My dads favorite strain and I wanna grow a great one out for him.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 16, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Looked up the sour d and sww it has northern lights in it. I’m on the hunt for the highest end northern lights to be found. My dads favorite strain and I wanna grow a great one out for him.


Thats another one, who has the real northern lights genetics? Would love to grow some myself


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 16, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Thats another one, who has the real northern lights genetics? Would love to grow some myself


I have no idea but if anyone who reads this has any good ideas I’m open ears...


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 16, 2019)

If I could get my hands on one plant right now it would be a Mac 1 by Capulator. That strain looks insane.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 16, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> If I could get my hands on one plant right now it would be a Mac 1 by Capulator. That strain looks insane.


I’ll have to look into that man. The last “rage” strain I knew of was that mountain goat I believe something goat, and a moonshine strain...... hillbilly moonshine? I dunno. Need to get into the loop of what’s current high end stuff.

Edit wow that one looks killer. Out of stock. Wedding crasher and mimosa by symbiotic both look like money strains


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 16, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’ll have to look into that man. The last “rage” strain I knew of was that mountain goat I believe something goat, and a moonshine strain...... hillbilly moonshine? I dunno. Need to get into the loop of what’s current high end stuff.
> 
> Edit wow that one looks killer. Out of stock. Wedding crasher and mimosa by symbiotic both look like money strains


Yeah I dont know our chances on ever getting some true Mac 1. I think its circulating in Cali but hard to find anywhere else. I cant wait til Michigan has more famous breeders and theres rare clone only strains here that I can get my hands on.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 16, 2019)

Banana hammock #2 day 17


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Banana hammock #2 day 17
> View attachment 4351033 View attachment 4351034


Lookin good Smoke


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 16, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Lookin good Smoke


Thank you.She’s getting nugbuckets manifold like the aurora Indica. The DWC BH is coming around gonna tie her down before bed let her get vertical.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Thank you.She’s getting nugbuckets manifold like the aurora Indica. The DWC BH is coming around gonna tie her down before bed let her get vertical.


My BH is at a crawl. Dont really understand it.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 17, 2019)

Starting to frost. I don't think my bh is gonna pop but I'm leaving it alone. I have been down for the count guys. No medication for over a week. No sleep, pain and more pain. Feel like i have aged ten years this month, i look like it too.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 17, 2019)

i did manage to get a pic today. I apologize for taking so long to send out your packs guys.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 17, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Starting to frost. I don't think my bh is gonna pop but I'm leaving it alone. I have been down for the count guys. No medication for over a week. No sleep, pain and more pain. Feel like i have aged ten years this month, i look like it too.


Sorry to hear that JT, hoping you can feel better soon bro. Prayers goin out to ya


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 17, 2019)

If the weather would lighten up a bit. Barometric pressure changes murder me.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 17, 2019)

Yeah, Im not sure where you are but here in michigan its been crazy wet this year. Rain almost every day.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 17, 2019)

Missouri here. Rain rain Rain


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 17, 2019)

@Moabfighter if you are still on GC, the vault is doing a giveaway of 6x northern lights seeds from sensi seeds. They are also offering big bud but I know you were looking. Go sign up for it bro!


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 17, 2019)

I can't post very long videos yet due to my phone. I am wanting to teach veterans to grow on a budget.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 17, 2019)

Morning gents - hope everyone had a great Father's day.

Walked into my DWC and found this last night - STILL looks to be calmag deficiency but it's affecting my sugar leaves which if i remember right is pretty bad. I'm making sure calmag is in the bucket...

Can you guys help me diagnose these? Please and thank you!

    


Details:
She looks to be in week 4 or 5 of flower already... sheesh
I typically keep pH around 5.8 to 6.0
ppm is sitting around 550 (ec1100)

materials in the water:


Actually squirted an extra 4 mL of calmag in at the end - so about 2ml per gallon (max is 5ml per gallon)

She drinks about 2-3 inches a day, ppm rarely changes, pH doesn't drift that far.

final note - this is what I mixed up a couple days ago and have been slowly pouring it into the bucket as she gets low - so the mix in there could be some old stuff from the beginning of flower when i swapped the buckets out entirely.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

Hey jt how’d the auction for your friend go?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Morning gents - hope everyone had a great Father's day.
> 
> Walked into my DWC and found this last night - STILL looks to be calmag deficiency but it's affecting my sugar leaves which if i remember right is pretty bad. I'm making sure calmag is in the bucket...
> 
> ...


Idk how your sitting at 500 ppm with all that . Do you pre mix or do you straight shoot in bucket ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Morning gents - hope everyone had a great Father's day.
> 
> Walked into my DWC and found this last night - STILL looks to be calmag deficiency but it's affecting my sugar leaves which if i remember right is pretty bad. I'm making sure calmag is in the bucket...
> 
> ...


That's your problem right there. You aren't topping off with plain water and letting it feed down. 

Basically, you are overnuting and locking it out.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Idk how your sitting at 500 ppm with all that . Do you pre mix or do you straight shoot in bucket ?


I was wondering the same. Smoke just did 2.5ml per gallon of just the trio and wound up at 450 lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

He’s gotta be pre mixing and raising his ppm up so he’s probably not topping off with fresh water .


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 17, 2019)

okay @3rd Monkey so i'll get some RO water in a bucket and leave it outside the tent for filling.

so that means i'll just have to mix my nutes inside the live bucket?

@iceman2494 i'm not sure - is 550 PPM really low? I figured we're halfway into flower and an EC of 1.2 is okay right? (600 ppm)


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> He’s gotta be pre mixing and raising his ppm up so he’s probably not topping off with fresh water .


yeah this is exactly what i'm doing - but why would it lock out other nutrients if the pH hasn't deviated that much?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

Haven’t made it to flower yet . My biggest one is sitting at 300 ppm . Not all that is nutes though . I use reg tap water .


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 17, 2019)

found this image

EC levels per stage


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> okay @3rd Monkey so i'll get some RO water in a bucket and leave it outside the tent for filling.
> 
> so that means i'll just have to mix my nutes inside the live bucket?
> 
> @iceman2494 i'm not sure - is 550 PPM really low? I figured we're halfway into flower and an EC of 1.2 is okay right? (600 ppm)


You don't have to. You can do gallon swaps when it bottoms out or swap the whole res. Just track waste if you add right to the bucket.

550 just seems low for what you are adding.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You don't have to. You can do gallon swaps when it bottoms out or swap the whole res. Just track waste if you add right to the bucket.
> 
> 550 just seems low for what you are adding.


yeah it's been frustrating mixing everything and seeing the numbers so low - not sure why that's happening - thoroughly mixing the individual bottles before they go in, etc etc

@3rd Monkey 3M should i just be doing weekly full res swaps? this is the only frustrating part about DWC so far - keeping water levels up and keeping the PPM right.

how would a topoff reservoir help at all with lockout? i feel like me putting premade nute water directly into the bucket would be kind of the same thing?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah it's been frustrating mixing everything and seeing the numbers so low - not sure why that's happening - thoroughly mixing the individual bottles before they go in, etc etc
> 
> @3rd Monkey 3M should i just be doing weekly full res swaps? this is the only frustrating part about DWC so far - keeping water levels up and keeping the PPM right.
> 
> how would a topoff reservoir help at all with lockout? i feel like me putting premade nute water directly into the bucket would be kind of the same thing?


You are offsetting concentrations. Disregard ppm for a min and think percentage. 

You add 100% of N and P in your bucket. Now, the plant feeds down to 80% N and 60% P. When you top them both back off, you're adding more N back than P. Does that make sense?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> found this image
> 
> EC levels per stage


Yea... you'll learn to say fuck charts soon enough. Good for a baseline but it always needs fine tuning. Ice would have toasted his plants if he fed to that chart lol.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea... you'll learn to say fuck charts soon enough. Good for a baseline but it always needs fine tuning. Ice would have toasted his plants if he fed to that chart lol.


ok good to know - and great point on the percentages. i may have to get out my more accurate PPM meter too. The truncheon only does increments of 100. if it flashes between 500ppm and 600ppm, i know it's ~550ppm

probably gonna have to invest in a bluelab guardian monitor eventually...

but here's the question of the hour - if she takes N down to 80% - how will i even know that? PPM isn't exactly specific.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

I have been going by plants and ph . When I get a huge dip in ph I know something is up . Usually it’s time to up my ppm . So far 2 ml each kicks me back in right direction. Ph for the next couple days are stable till it gets hungry.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> ok good to know - and great point on the percentages. i may have to get out my more accurate PPM meter too. The truncheon only does increments of 100. if it flashes between 500ppm and 600ppm, i know it's ~550ppm
> 
> probably gonna have to invest in a bluelab guardian monitor eventually...
> 
> but here's the question of the hour - if she takes N down to 80% - how will i even know that? PPM isn't exactly specific.


It's not specific at all, that was just an example to show you how it offsets ratios if you don't top off til it bottoms out. 

When it starts to taper off, that will give you an idea of how much "extra" ppm is being unused in the res. You make your adjustments from there based upon your plant reactions, then you know exactly how to tailor feed. 

Example.

500ppm to start. Bucket gets down to 300ppm but starts showing tip burn. That means that your N ratio is too high. Reset the bucket with lower N. 500ppm drops down to 200ppm but starts showing K def. You know you need more K in your concentration. It's just tailoring. Usually it's easier to get it tailored in veg.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's not specific at all, that was just an example to show you how it offsets ratios if you don't top off til it bottoms out.
> 
> When it starts to taper off, that will give you an idea of how much "extra" ppm is being unused in the res. You make your adjustments from there based upon your plant reactions, then you know exactly how to tailor feed.
> 
> ...


ahh makes sense - okay so i'll just truly need to pay better attention to the deficiencies. the only one I can instantly identify is calmag for now lol and even then that's not that great because calcium deficiencies and magnesium deficiencies are different


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 17, 2019)

Dont mean to interrupt the great nute talk going on, but I just wanna throw in a quick thought. I am doing a dwc now and I am running the AN sensi line with pH perfect. All this talk of pH fluctuation is making me wonder about the pH part of my nutrients... how stable will my pH be? How long will it stay in range? 

I will try to keep track of all this and report back to you guys just so we all learn from my experience.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

I’ll keep watching that .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 17, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Thats alright, atleast your BH is still alive! I actually just hit my plant limit. Started a dwc on saturday. See if I can figure it out myself. Choose Train Wreck as my new strain.


Love train wreck man! Good choice!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> ahh makes sense - okay so i'll just truly need to pay better attention to the deficiencies. the only one I can instantly identify is calmag for now lol and even then that's not that great because calcium deficiencies and magnesium deficiencies are different


It's a hell of a good start. Calmag defs are ALWAYS 1 of 3 things. PH (yours is good), lack of (you are adding plenty), or it's locked out... 

Seeing your ratios and knowing that you aren't letting it feed down, it's most definitely locked out. You have more than enough calmag in there.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

Other note is if I win those seeds on gc I’ll spread the love


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 17, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> @Moabfighter if you are still on GC, the vault is doing a giveaway of 6x northern lights seeds from sensi seeds. They are also offering big bud but I know you were looking. Go sign up for it bro!


I got in on the facebook for the nl I got 1 nl from royal queen seeds ive got to run yet


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 17, 2019)

So which one is the real NL? RQS or Sensi?


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 17, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> So which one is the real NL? RQS or Sensi?





> According to most sources, it is believed that it was created on the 70’s by a breeder known as “The Indian” on an island near Seattle, WA, although others claim that the strain originated in California before *The Indian* started growing it. The story goes that there were 11 Northern Lights plants (labeled #1-#11), being #5 and #1 the best ones, all of them truly Afghani plants with strong *Indica features*: resinous, compact, dark green and very stable.
> 
> Somehow, in 1985 the 100% Indica Northern Lights arrived Europe – Netherlands – from the Pacific North West – ending up in *Neville Schoenmaker*‘s hands, owner of Holland’s first marijuana seedbank, known as The Seed Bank (later renamed Sensi Seeds by its new owner). It is told that all plants given to Neville were females, but *The Seed Bank* soon had Northern Lights seeds available in its catalog, so…how did Neville create his NL lines?


Sensi, it seems


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 17, 2019)

Damn it... this never gets old...


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

Just put a cherry garcia and a purple sunset in some rw cubes . Hope they pop . Tent should be here today .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Damn it... this never gets old...
> View attachment 4351114


That’s a site to wake up to in the morning.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 17, 2019)

despite my calmag issues this is what greeted me last night - a few of these

not bad for day 54


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

Looks like some hot damn good smoke .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> despite my calmag issues this is what greeted me last night - a few of these
> 
> not bad for day 54
> View attachment 4351120
> ...


Beautiful buds


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Looks like some hot damn good smoke .


i'm so excited to try this Chem de la Creme - supposed to be one of Meph's better strains. First seed didn't pop, so this is my second CDLC seed. I think I have 1 more.

also heard ghost toof was another diamond of theirs, but i dont have any of those seeds.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 17, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Beautiful buds


honestly this early into the game (54 days from seed pop) i blame DWC for being so damn effective at what it does...


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i'm so excited to try this Chem de la Creme - supposed to be one of Meph's better strains. First seed didn't pop, so this is my second CDLC seed. I think I have 1 more.
> 
> also heard ghost toof was another diamond of theirs, but i dont have any of those seeds.


Ghost toof was some of the highest end smoke I’ve ever grown. Have a few beans ofnit left I think


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Just put a cherry garcia and a purple sunset in some rw cubes . Hope they pop . Tent should be here today .


Im happy to see youre getting another tent bro, welcome to perpetual


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

Waiting for this one to explode . Haven’t fed her yet . Think she might can take a small dose


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> honestly this early into the game (54 days from seed pop) i blame DWC for being so damn effective at what it does...


Did your Colorado cookies smell sweet ?


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Did your Colorado cookies smell sweet ?


i got a box next to me, let me check


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Did your Colorado cookies smell sweet ?


yeah a bit sweet, a bit piney, a bit sagey

then when i press it it tastes like straight lemons - makes no damn sense lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Im happy to see youre getting another tent bro, welcome to perpetual


I’m ecstatic. Wife isn’t .


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m ecstatic. Wife isn’t .


my wife is shutting me down hard right now on what i'm after myself lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah a bit sweet, a bit piney, a bit sagey
> 
> then when i press it it tastes like straight lemons - makes no damn sense lol


Mine smells sweet like cookies . Didn’t get any lemon flavor . Smokes smooth and sweet tasting .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> my wife is shutting me down hard right now on what i'm after myself lol


Well I already bought the light and pump . I have 2 blue buckets I need to duct tape . Already had lids . I snagged a 10$ mini humidifier that I’ll toss in one of my 1 gal bottles. Didn’t make this an expensive veg tent . Space is more of the issue .


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Mine smells sweet like cookies . Didn’t get any lemon flavor . Smokes smooth and sweet tasting .


i truly think you just did a better grow than i did ice, i tried to grow 5 girls inside a 2x4 tent - they crowded instantly and then they got stressed out - only one of the 5 seeds grew 'proper' and that one doesn't even smell like cookies either. They smell a little sweet but certainly not cookies.

at one point i even ran into a undeveloped seed pod in the grinder - so they were def stressed enough to herm atleast once


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i truly think you just did a better grow than i did ice, i tried to grow 5 girls inside a 2x4 tent - they crowded instantly and then they got stressed out - only one of the 5 seeds grew 'proper' and that one doesn't even smell like cookies either. They smell a little sweet but certainly not cookies.


Shit idk about that . I popped like 3 and out of the 3 one didn’t start trying to flower in a week . Granted I was in same boat . Think I had 9 plants going at one time . I had to kill off the candy dawg . Rest were all Mephisto except the one cookies . Tent was packed to where I was getting nervous of the smell .


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Shit idk about that . I popped like 3 and out of the 3 one didn’t start trying to flower in a week . Granted I was in same boat . Think I had 9 plants going at one time . I had to kill off the candy dawg . Rest were all Mephisto except the one cookies . Tent was packed to where I was getting nervous of the smell .


that's where im at with my grow right now - the CDLC in the 2x2 tent is making everything smell pretty ripe in the room. that means the shitty little half stack 6" carbon filter i bought has expired and needs replaced already... never buy the shorties... they only seem to last half a year.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 17, 2019)

never did get my candy dawgs - jack was gonna resend them but i told him don't worry about it - i didn't have space to grow them anyways since my wife and i decided to grow some of the autos we bought.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

I only have a 4 in and I think it’s gone by now . I really just want to even put pressure in the room. Helps maintain a good 60 rh and 77 temp. Probably will need to get another when I go into flower . That tiny tropic thunder though is putting out some dank smell already .


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 17, 2019)

We raised around 1600 dollars for them.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 17, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> We raised around 1600 dollars for them.


great to hear JT


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> never did get my candy dawgs - jack was gonna resend them but i told him don't worry about it - i didn't have space to grow them anyways since my wife and i decided to grow some of the autos we bought.


Keep the idea on the back burner . I may have one or 2 still . I’d like to try an auto I a dwc but I want to get more acclimated with the whole thing before I try .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> We raised around 1600 dollars for them.


Had his page saved and fell asleep before it started .i bet he had some good strains to grab up .


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 17, 2019)

A $1000 box of custom glass, rosin, beans went for $400.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

Those little hlg 100 v2 are bright !


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 17, 2019)

Watching you guys doing dwc makes me glad i gave up on hydro again. Can't even keep kale alive in it.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> A $1000 box of custom glass, rosin, beans went for $400.


Dang ! What’d you pick up ?


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 17, 2019)

Definitely watch your eyes. Protective glasses help


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 17, 2019)

I don't have funds for that kind of stuff. I donated a few things. Every dollar helps when growmies are in need.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

No like a dumb ass as I do every time I turn on facing me .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> I don't have funds for that kind of stuff. I donated a few things. Every dollar helps when growmies are in need.


Your a good dude ! This veg tent set up cost me 190$ . It’ll be worth it in the end to add a couple more plants and enjoy more growing .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Other note is if I win those seeds on gc I’ll spread the love


Is it a comparative seeds giveaway or a single winner?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

Single winner .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 17, 2019)

I have a few autos myself that I havent been keen on getting into just yet. But once I get this dwc thing down too, I will join in on an auto grow with you guys. I have original amnesia and moabs deez nuggs


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

Have a good bit of Mephisto seeds .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> never did get my candy dawgs - jack was gonna resend them but i told him don't worry about it - i didn't have space to grow them anyways since my wife and i decided to grow some of the autos we bought.


I got a couple I can spare when your ready bro just let me know I got you


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 17, 2019)

I’m not overly impressed with the BH Strain...


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m not overly impressed with the BH Strain...


I dont think any of us are sadly...


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 17, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I dont think any of us are sadly...


Really :/ how’s yours?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 17, 2019)

The manifold is completed but its kinda stalled out right now. Its growing, just slowly.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Missouri here. Rain rain Rain


What part of Missouri?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

I’ll take a pic if mine when I get off the beach


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

Goin to catch some sweat waves bruh.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> What part of Missouri?


I’m near the triangle.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 17, 2019)

I'm near Clinton


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m near the triangle.


Lucky dog you .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m not overly impressed with the BH Strain...


Mine was all fucked up. Threw it in a bucket a couple days ago. It's coming back. 

This was Thursday after the switch.
 


This is right now.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

Think she’s just picky .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 17, 2019)

Week 4


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think she’s just picky .


Yea, I dunno. She's happy now, so I'll let her rip, take a bunch of cuts, and flower it. Hopefully it's good.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

One chip to bring them all .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, I dunno. She's happy now, so I'll let her rip, take a bunch of cuts, and flower it. Hopefully it's good.


I had a pheno that wasn’t picky and the other hasn’t Been. The super vigorous one was a picky little bitch my short ones been loving life.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

I had to laugh and get a shot of this . Kinda gotta zoom in .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I had to laugh and get a shot of this . Kinda gotta zoom in .


Wtf??? Bahahahaha


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

Think she was trying to show off her granny’s cookies strain !


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think she was trying to show off her granny’s cookies strain !


Lmfao!!! Killing me here ice thats too funny!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

It had a couple clowns today. I saw a lady use no lie a whole bottle of lotion and what looked like her trying to smell her puss . Then she started stretching. This went on for an hr no lie.then she disappeared . Told my wife she musta been a snow man . All her shit was still there but no pale lady .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

Speaking which thanks schmebulock for the glass blunt idea. Easy and discreet enough to get toasted on the beach . Without this I wouldn’t have witnessed the weirdness of tourist .


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Speaking which thanks schmebulock for the glass blunt idea. Easy and discreet enough to get toasted on the beach . Without this I wouldn’t have witnessed the weirdness of tourist .


man we use our glass blunt all the time lol - such a great design! I toasted up a king-sized J the other day and the amount of smoke I lost to just paper burning was unreal


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

Need to get my ass goin and tend to these girls . Fuckin pooped .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Need to get my ass goin and tend to these girls . Fuckin pooped .


Feel ya there man... every fucking day it sucks but someone gotta do it


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Feel ya there man... every fucking day it sucks but someone gotta do it


Don’t feel bad for me . I took a week off .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> man we use our glass blunt all the time lol - such a great design! I toasted up a king-sized J the other day and the amount of smoke I lost to just paper burning was unreal


What u using for that glass blunt?


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 17, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> What u using for that glass blunt?


lol here we go again! 

https://dankgeek.com/products/grav-labs-glass-blunt


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> lol here we go again!
> 
> https://dankgeek.com/products/grav-labs-glass-blunt


Lol I know what glass blunts are, I thought you made a homeade one, you can buy a garcia vega, and butane torch, roll a real blunt with the vega, and blow the glass out on the closed end with the torch.
But thats a nice one. Mom n sister both use grav chillums lol


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 17, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Lol I know what glass blunts are, I thought you made a homeade one, you can buy a garcia vega, and butane torch, roll a real blunt with the vega, and blow the glass out on the closed end with the torch.
> But thats a nice one.


It wasnt a burn on you. I just meant here we go again as in a while back I introduced these guys to a cheap glass blunt I bought online. Gave it my recommendation and a bunch of the boys here all got one and still rave about them! And here we go again as I introduced it to you hehe


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> It wasnt a burn on you. I just meant here we go again as in a while back I introduced these guys to a cheap glass blunt I bought online. Gave it my recommendation and a bunch of the boys here all got one and still rave about them! And here we go again as I introduced it to you hehe


I didnt think nothing of it except that everyone must have liked your "idea" and asked alot, bc I seen one fella said thanks.for the idea, seemed like it was a homeade rig from that.
I knew my method to make a homeade one was wandering yours is all.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 17, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I didnt think nothing of it except that everyone must have liked your "idea" and asked alot, bc I seen one fella said thanks.for the idea, seemed like it was a homeade rig from that.
> I knew my method to make a homeade one was wandering yours is all.


Oh I did make a HMK rosin press out of a hand clamp and a flattening iron recently. They could have been talking about that - it was homemade


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Oh I did make a HMK rosin press out of a hand clamp and a flattening iron recently. They could have been talking about that - it was homemade


Naw I seen that tho.good one. 

They had Said thanks for.the glass blunt idea. So.I thought you had a good method or the same one as me..lol
But no.such luck. Haha


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Naw I seen that tho.good one.
> 
> They had Said thanks for.the glass blunt idea. So.I thought you had a good method or the same one as me..lol
> But no.such luck. Haha


Think monkey has an idea for one


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 17, 2019)

Hey fellas! Just woke up and checked out the garden, train wreck has broke ground in my dwc! Super excited to get her going now, one of my all time fave strains and my first foray into dwc.  thanks to all of you guys for helping me learn and move in this direction!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

I bet you’ll catch on in no time .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 17, 2019)

Im hoping so. Got my ppm at about 105 and pH controlled by the pH perfect... gonna be interesting to see my struggles with this line of nutes compared to what you all use.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 17, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Im hoping so. Got my ppm at about 105 and pH controlled by the pH perfect... gonna be interesting to see my struggles with this line of nutes compared to what you all use.


Yeah I'm using simple gh flora trio


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Yeah I'm using simple gh flora trio


Yeah, I may end up going to that eventually cause this stuff is expensive. I also have some Nectar for the Gods nutes I wanted to use. You also use hydroguard dont you?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 17, 2019)

I think this is day 32 from the switch...


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

Idea of having some


BigOleNugs19 said:


> Yeah, I may end up going to that eventually cause this stuff is expensive. I also have some Nectar for the Gods nutes I wanted to use. You also use hydroguard dont you?


hydroguard yes . Don’t add and nutes though . Just water and hydroguard


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 17, 2019)

I dont have any hydroguard... is it completely necessary? All I got is this sensizym stuff


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

I’m not familiar with that but yea hydroguard or gff . Ph up and down till you get roots and the plant starts needing to feed .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

This is my bh . Head ache with her ups and downs .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> This is my bh . Head ache with her ups and downs .


What day is she ice?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m not familiar with that but yea hydroguard or gff . Ph up and down till you get roots and the plant starts needing to feed .


I added the 105 ppm to the water with my sensi part a+b base nutes that has the pH perfect in it. I am gonna go check the pH in a bit and see where its sitting. 3M was telling me he never has just water, he always has a little feed in with his seedlings. Hope I can get some hydroguard in with it and not hurt things. The sensizym is just ANs brand of hormones that helps break down dead root material.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> This is my bh . Head ache with her ups and downs .


She looks nice man, are you training her? She looks trained


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I added the 105 ppm to the water with my sensi part a+b base nutes that has the pH perfect in it. I am gonna go check the pH in a bit and see where its sitting. 3M was telling me he never has just water, he always has a little feed in with his seedlings. Hope I can get some hydroguard in with it and not hurt things. The sensizym is just ANs brand of hormones that helps break down dead root material.


Never used. Can’t go against monkey words . He might be using organic though . Might have to have him answer that . I used the rapid roots and I didn’t even do half dose and burnt the same bh .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> She looks nice man, are you training her? She looks trained


She could be looking a lot better . But I’ve topped and started some cropping . Can’t cut to much . The skunk hero is way ahead of her bush wise . I need her to get around that size before I start flowering .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 17, 2019)

Ill have to get the hydroguard in the morning. About how much did you add to your bucket and what size is your bucket?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

5 gal but you only gonna have like 4 gal so like 1 ml per gal .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

What size net cups are you using ?


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 17, 2019)

@3rd Monkey for the first time i just topped her off with RO water today - her pH was stable around 6 which is where i left her and the PPM were stable. since only water dropped that means environmentals are happy 

i will continue this route - it makes sense so you can see what changes day to day. I got out my more accurate ppm reader as well (my truncheon does increments of 50 at tightest), calibrated it with 2.77ec fluid, and it was reading 540ppm


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 17, 2019)

the sugar leaves look even worse today - but i'm hoping by topping off the water a couple times without new nutes might help break the lockout


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 17, 2019)

Use nutes that don’t have much salts


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

Kinda interested to see how much humidity these doughnut mini humidifiers put out .if they pan out you can just put in a slender long water bottle and virtually be no space taken .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 17, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I added the 105 ppm to the water with my sensi part a+b base nutes that has the pH perfect in it. I am gonna go check the pH in a bit and see where its sitting. 3M was telling me he never has just water, he always has a little feed in with his seedlings. Hope I can get some hydroguard in with it and not hurt things. The sensizym is just ANs brand of hormones that helps break down dead root material.


Yea, I always have feed. I don't know how the ph perfect will be, but I hope it works good for you.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Kinda interested to see how much humidity these doughnut mini humidifiers put out .if they pan out you can just put in a slender long water bottle and virtually be no space taken .


Since moving I no longer have the humidifier hooked up using a closet and tent I just leave the tent cracked and closet cracked the room is at 55% humidity and 78 to 76 degrees depending if my ac is on or window is cracked in the 4x4 my humidity was a bitch to keep anywhere near 50 without running the humidifier


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @3rd Monkey for the first time i just topped her off with RO water today - her pH was stable around 6 which is where i left her and the PPM were stable. since only water dropped that means environmentals are happy
> 
> i will continue this route - it makes sense so you can see what changes day to day. I got out my more accurate ppm reader as well (my truncheon does increments of 50 at tightest), calibrated it with 2.77ec fluid, and it was reading 540ppm


Is that a fresh res? 

If it continues to act up, you can switch your res out and just use the trio til it comes back around then add some bud booster or whatever you like.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, I always have feed. I don't know how the ph perfect will be, but I hope it works good for you.


You feed nutes when they’re tiny ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Since moving I no longer have the humidifier hooked up using a closet and tent I just leave the tent cracked and closet cracked the room is at 55% humidity and 78 to 76 degrees depending if my ac is on or window is cracked in the 4x4 my humidity was a bitch to keep anywhere near 50 without running the humidifier


Can’t open a window . To hot


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> You feed nutes when they’re tiny ?


I do. Two three nodes and it’s time for very light strength veg nutes.

Gotta set the foundation. Give it a good boost to start. It will live a big life.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 17, 2019)

I always give small dose dry organic, as soon as first set of true leaves show, not only for MJ but also all garden plants.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> You feed nutes when they’re tiny ?


Yessir. Always start out around 100-150ppm of base nutes.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Kinda interested to see how much humidity these doughnut mini humidifiers put out .if they pan out you can just put in a slender long water bottle and virtually be no space taken .


You read my mind


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Can’t open a window . To hot


Yeah man pretty soon here its going to be summer my central ac will always be on lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 17, 2019)

@3rd Monkey back to back 14 hour day
She’s done though


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd Monkey back to back 14 hour day
> She’s done though
> 
> View attachment 4351451


Looks good. Git 'er dun!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What size net cups are you using ?


3" net cups.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 17, 2019)

Here’s my flower tent as of an hour ago. 3/4 full with 3 plants and I just flipped to 12/12 yesterday... too left ethos cherry Garcia, top right ethos angry hulk, bottom left fan, bottom right ethos purple sunset.


Veg tent ft 2 mars hydro ts-1000.
Doing a lot of stuff in here. About to start some autos. Have a little cloner with two ethos cherry Garcia. Took a bunch of clones off the purple sunset in the muffin pan.

Two morockin kush in pots, one millions of peaches, one skunk hero, one tropic thunder. Large pot is seedsman blueberry. Small pot is Ethos Banana Hammock.
 

Have cracked open, let me look.....


Cracked and tailed.
Ethos GMO zkittles ethos.
Ethos Millions of Peaches 2
Ethos lemon glue

Not cracked.
Ethos sunburst.
Ethos glittlez


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Looks good. Git 'er dun!


That fence is next lol. That and I’m going to run some electrical to the shed that’s coming in.12x16 turning it into a grow space. Big things coming


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Looks good. Git 'er dun!


What did you set your 100 light at in height ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What did you set your 100 light at in height ?


36" for seedlings, no closer. It's still at 36" and I have good node spacing just letting the plant grow up to it.

Mine are 4K and I'm running 2.

@JonathanT might be more useful with the spacing on 1 unit.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 17, 2019)

I'm not useful at all lol. I don't measure or test anything. I tend to hang em high tho.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 17, 2019)

I sucked up the pain, got out the cane and went to cheer up with my cousins baby quail. Impossible to be angry around these turds. 1Day old, so no fear of humans yet.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> 36" for seedlings, no closer. It's still at 36" and I have good node spacing just letting the plant grow up to it.
> 
> Mine are 4K and I'm running 2.
> 
> @JonathanT might be more useful with the spacing on 1 unit.


Thanks . 3 feet should do it then.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 18, 2019)

love the baby quails - cute and relaxing i bet lol


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 18, 2019)

Well fellas, got the hydroguard this morning. Put 4ml in my 4gal res. The pH definitely drifted since I first started on Saturday. It was up to 7.3. Brought it down to 5.6. Seedling still has its helmet on but its growing.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 18, 2019)

Check out my mainline on one of my testers. 
 
I dont think I will defoliate anymore until after I am in early flower.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Well fellas, got the hydroguard this morning. Put 4ml in my 4gal res. The pH definitely drifted since I first started on Saturday. It was up to 7.3. Brought it down to 5.6. Seedling still has its helmet on but its growing.


Guess the ph perfect does drift?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Guess the ph perfect does drift?


Definitely appears so. I will have to keep track of it daily. Atleast on feed days I wont have to do any pHing.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Definitely appears so. I will have to keep track of it daily. Atleast on feed days I wont have to do any pHing.


I don't remember if you said, but what for water are you using and how long did you let it set?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 18, 2019)

RO and it sits in jugs in my garage for who knows how long. From brand new to weeks old at this point. I literally filled like 60 jugs and go through them in no certain order. My ppms are around 7-9.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> RO and it sits in jugs in my garage for who knows how long. From brand new to weeks old at this point. I literally filled like 60 jugs and go through them in no certain order. My ppms are around 7-9.


It'll stabilize as soon as you get roots in the water.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 18, 2019)

Thats good to hear, that was a pretty crazy drift. I wasnt expecting it but thats why I said something here. So you guys with all the knowledge can let me know whats up


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

Roots swap hydrogen for nutrient uptake. Hydrogen lowers ph, so it'll buffer out with root mass.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Roots swap hydrogen for nutrient uptake. Hydrogen lowers ph, so it'll buffer out with root mass.


Thanks for taking the time to tell me why. Thats badass. Thanks 3M


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 18, 2019)

it's like night and day once the roots establish - my pH stays pretty stable!

also - when she drinks water - top it off with RO - don't do like i did and top it off with nutrient-filled water. It causes lockouts and can fuck your plant up. 

also track your daily water levels, ppm, and pH and temp in case you don't have a chiller.

if you haven't yet, also download this to your phone:


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 18, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Check out my mainline on one of my testers.
> View attachment 4351582
> I dont think I will defoliate anymore until after I am in early flower.


beautiful mainline - love it!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 18, 2019)

Yeah, I dont have a chiller.... I am gonna have the wife make me a log. She likes doin that kinda crap. I'm too busy staring at buds.... thanks for the chart!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 18, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> beautiful mainline - love it!


Thanks bro, couldve done a prettier job but I am all about function over looks haha


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> it's like night and day once the roots establish - my pH stays pretty stable!
> 
> also - when she drinks water - top it off with RO - don't do like i did and top it off with nutrient-filled water. It causes lockouts and can fuck your plant up.
> 
> ...


Working on a cheap "chiller" idea for my hydro tub. Built it up on a box, insulated around the tub, and the exhaust fan draws the outside AC in under the box. So far, it's keeping it cool under the box. Just got it filled with water, so I'll see how cool it keeps that. This is going to be my mother station.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Working on a cheap "chiller" idea for my hydro tub. Built it up on a box, insulated around the tub, and the exhaust fan draws the outside AC in under the box. So far, it's keeping it cool under the box. Just got it filled with water, so I'll see how cool it keeps that. This is going to be my mother station.
> 
> View attachment 4351598


I saw someone make a chiller using some computer parts and an aluminum chiller block. I'll have to hunt it down


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> I saw someone make a chiller using some computer parts and an aluminum chiller block. I'll have to hunt it down


Thanks. That could be quite useful.

I'm not too concerned for myself about rot with the compost tea, I just want it cooler because each side only holds 6 gallons. Just want to make sure I can keep it as oxygen rich as possible within range.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 18, 2019)

What causes the water to heat up generally?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> What causes the water to heat up generally?


Warm air from the pump and temps.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Warm air from the pump and temps.


Ok, what range should I keep my temps at?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

They say 72 water temps but mine climb up to 76 sometimes . I drop water bottles in 3 times a day so usually they sit at 73.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Ok, what range should I keep my temps at?


Without running microbes, low 70s will decrease your chances of root rot. High 60s is fine too, but I notice a deceleration of growth... but I could be whacked lol.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 18, 2019)

Are you refridgerating the bottles to keep them cold between swapping them out?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

I couldn’t get mine down to high 60s endless I put 4 water bottles in at a time .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Are you refridgerating the bottles to keep them cold between swapping them out?


I use frozen bottles


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 18, 2019)

Ok, Ill try it out. Its sitting ambient at 76° currently.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Thanks. That could be quite useful.
> 
> I'm not too concerned for myself about rot with the compost tea, I just want it cooler because each side only holds 6 gallons. Just want to make sure I can keep it as oxygen rich as possible within range.







he's all in for like $70 - not bad considering


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 18, 2019)

Day 22 of flower 

Got some shit coming on gotta star trouble shooting it. Pretty sure it’s a K tox but we will see in the next week. 


Pillow factory 


Purple majik#2 
 
Purple majik #1
 

Random shots of the three


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> he's all in for like $70 - not bad considering


Guy's voice reminds me of Dane Cook lol.

Pretty nifty idea.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 18, 2019)

DWC Banana Hammock 

Got her tied down finally


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Guy's voice reminds me of Dane Cook lol.
> 
> Pretty nifty idea.


That’s loud as fuck lol .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> DWC Banana Hammock
> 
> Got her tied down finally
> 
> View attachment 4351625


She looks like she's doing better. Running a nebula, you dawg lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s loud as fuck lol .


Little louder than water bottles lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Little louder than water bottles lol.


Just a decibel louder lol . Roots haven’t shown me any concern so far .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> She looks like she's doing better. Running a nebula, you dawg lol.


I’ve got a couple of some nugbuckets And a this nebula. Gonna do a nebula on my coco banana hammock as well. I think the plumbing getting larger is noticeably different with nebulas. However I like the was the nug buckets look. lol gonna come down to production for me in the end.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Just a decibel louder lol . Roots haven’t shown me any concern so far .


Rot is one of those things where the conditions must meet in order to make it possible.

Too high of a water temp holds less oxygen and more CO2 and raises hydrogen levels, which drops ph. Then the acidification coupled with the roots suffocation leads to decaying root systems which are now weakened and susceptible to rot.

As long as you stop it at any one of those points, you'll usually be ok.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’ve got a couple of some nugbuckets And a this nebula. Gonna do a nebula on my coco banana hammock as well. I think the plumbing getting larger is noticeably different with nebulas. However I like the was the nug buckets look. lol gonna come down to production for me in the end.


I was just busting nuts. I have to make my cut today, day 21, for 4 mains. Then try to push for 9 days lol. I'm going 30 days nugz style though. Nebula I could have switched to 12/12 already lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I was just busting nuts. I have to make my cut today, day 21, for 4 mains. Then try to push for 9 days lol. I'm going 30 days nugz style though. Nebula I could have switched to 12/12 already lol.


That’s the kicker for me.... nebulas you can flip wayyyyy quicker. Idk.... going to run both of them a few times and decide on which I prefer... I’m twisted on it for sure lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Rot is one of those things where the conditions must meet in order to make it possible.
> 
> Too high of a water temp holds less oxygen and more CO2 and raises hydrogen levels, which drops ph. Then the acidification coupled with the roots suffocation leads to decaying root systems which are now weakened and susceptible to rot.
> 
> As long as you stop it at any one of those points, you'll usually be ok.


So should I be dropping my temps down further ?


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 18, 2019)

Hey guys does anybody know what’s up with Mephisto genetics USA website? It says that they’re only excepting offline payment does anyone know what that means? I’m trying to order about 10 or 15 Sour crack seeds for s Deepwater culture speed run and it doesn’t look like I’m going to be able to purchase them

Anyone have any info?

Or better yet, what’s everyone’s FAVORITE speed strain? 60-75 day range seed to harvest

Any one have any suggestions? I love the smoke sour crack produces allot. They don’t yield allot tho


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

Means you have to pay with money order or any other forms of non electrical payments.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Means you have to pay with money order or any other forms of non electrical payments.


The fuck...


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 18, 2019)

I don’t think I want the seed that bad...

Idk maybe I do

What do you recommend iceman for a 4 x 4 high yield speed run 

QB96’s

DWC

Mammoth P

Water chiller

AC unit 

Environmentals will be sharp and clean. Wanting speed over yield... to a degree though


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

That’s a lot of buckets . Ask your buddy Moab for some Moab’s nugs maybe .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s the kicker for me.... nebulas you can flip wayyyyy quicker. Idk.... going to run both of them a few times and decide on which I prefer... I’m twisted on it for sure lol.


That's the best thing to do. They both serve their purposes.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So should I be dropping my temps down further ?


If you're fine where you're at, no need to change. I'm just saying that you really have to be slacking or introduce bad bacteria to get rot.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I don’t think I want the seed that bad...
> 
> Idk maybe I do
> 
> ...


I have no idea. I don’t really care for autos and I never tried to run a speed grow . I’ll end up growing the Mephisto strains I have one day when my dick itches for it .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s a lot of buckets . Ask your buddy Moab for some Moab’s nugs maybe .


He can have two of every single one of my auto crosses if interested..... white widow xxl x Moab’s deez nugs, fastbuds green crack x, auto ultimate x, gorilla glue x. 

Have all those with Moab’s deez nugs.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If you're fine where you're at, no need to change. I'm just saying that you really have to be slacking or introduce bad bacteria to get rot.


Agree with you on that . I watch my temps and they get 76 at highest and usually they sit around 74 75 . Only done one res change . Rest have been smooth sailing .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Agree with you on that . I watch my temps and they get 76 at highest and usually they sit around 74 75 . Only done one res change . Rest have been smooth sailing .


I find a regular root pruning keeps them pushing new growth, so they don't have time to rot lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I find a regular root pruning keeps them pushing new growth, so they don't have time to rot lol.


Need to look into this before I switch . My sh is way outta control and my Bh is getting there .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Need to look into this before I switch . My sh is way outta control and my Bh is getting there .


I've been trying to post a lot of pics of what it does when you prune them. The ODST is due for a pruning, so I'll take pics tonight when I cut them and then 12 and 24hrs after the cut, along with the topside.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 18, 2019)

Swear to the guy in the sky I’m popping two each of yours tonight. Two each su


3rd Monkey said:


> I've been trying to post a lot of pics of what it does when you prune them. The ODST is due for a pruning, so I'll take pics tonight when I cut them and then 12 and 24hrs after the cut, along with the topside.


rely one will be girl


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I've been trying to post a lot of pics of what it does when you prune them. The ODST is due for a pruning, so I'll take pics tonight when I cut them and then 12 and 24hrs after the cut, along with the topside.


I saw the last one you did . So if you prune your just going to get faster root growth ? I don’t like the sound of that


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 18, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I don’t think I want the seed that bad...
> 
> Idk maybe I do
> 
> ...


Cash in mail is the option I always chose to use.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I saw the last one you did . So if you prune your just going to get faster root growth ? I don’t like the sound of that


Not necessarily faster. It's the same as of you top you foliage. Cut off the long tips and they'll branch out. I prefer my roots branched out in hydro because you don't need such a massive root system and it ensures that the base of your roots (since they shoot out around the sides of the cup) have plenty of O2, even if your temps are higher.

Just the way I do it, not the way it has to be done. I will encourage it though lol.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 18, 2019)

I’d go with Moab stuff but I really need the results to be consistent so I’ll probably go with breeder seds


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I’d go with Moab stuff but I really need the results to be consistent so I’ll probably go with breeder seds


I'm confused. You have access to all these breeder cuts. Why not just take those cuts and flip them to flower? About the same time as an auto and you know they will be identical to the mother.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

@iceman2494 

 

 

 

 


Topped it (21 days from sprout), 9 days to try and make 8. 

Here's the root pruning. I'll show you the results in 24hrs because I'm not getting up in the middle of the night to take pics lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Not necessarily faster. It's the same as of you top you foliage. Cut off the long tips and they'll branch out. I prefer my roots branched out in hydro because you don't need such a massive root system and it ensures that the base of your roots (since they shoot out around the sides of the cup) have plenty of O2, even if your temps are higher.
> 
> Just the way I do it, not the way it has to be done. I will encourage it though lol.


And you know I’ll follow .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 18, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Hey guys does anybody know what’s up with Mephisto genetics USA website? It says that they’re only excepting offline payment does anyone know what that means? I’m trying to order about 10 or 15 Sour crack seeds for s Deepwater culture speed run and it doesn’t look like I’m going to be able to purchase them
> 
> Anyone have any info?
> 
> ...


Their credit card processor is down. Once they find a new one the new artisanals will be out as well as huge ass sale.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> And you know I’ll follow .


You can wait at least 24hrs so you can see what this does. If you like it, then you can try it out.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @iceman2494
> 
> View attachment 4351664
> 
> ...


Nice! Will follow .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

Clyde you know other sites sell Mephisto seeds . Vault is one of them . Monkey is right . I’d rather start from clone and if your in a rush do a sog of clones .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm confused. You have access to all these breeder cuts. Why not just take those cuts and flip them to flower? About the same time as an auto and you know they will be identical to the mother.


I was thinking the same thing. SOG quick run.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I was thinking the same thing. SOG quick run.


Pull way more weight and have all the data for a clean run. Would be a waste not to lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You can wait at least 24hrs so you can see what this does. If you like it, then you can try it out.


Definitely like what I’ve seen from the root pruning works really well encourages new roots from new places as well. I cut like 12” of root out where that rot wasn’t forming and it didn’t skip a beat.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

Can you do sog in dwc? Like set up a lot of 1 gal buckets or something? Think he said he was going dwc .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Pull way more weight and have all the data for a clean run. Would be a waste not to lol.


Absolutely. Even a week veg if necessary.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Can you do sog in dwc? Like set up a lot of 1 gal buckets or something? Think he said he was going dwc .


If they’re cuts I’d assume you could do a couple large totes and put like 6-8 clones in each flip the switch and call it good. Since it’s the same exact genetics they shouldn’t need or want different soups per plant. Like if you had 3 different phenos of one strain. Just my logic could be wrong.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Can you do sog in dwc? Like set up a lot of 1 gal buckets or something? Think he said he was going dwc .



Root pruning lol... makes anything possible. 

With a 2 week veg on a fresh clone, you could a coke bottle to finish.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

Fuck yea.. duh. the dude he’s growing for I’m sure can figure out how to get Mephisto seeds from the million plus sites out there . Sketchy all the way around but not my problem.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

3x3 put together. Now to find space .. first a smoke break... no puns intended.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> 3x3 put together. Now to find space .. first a smoke break... no puns intended.


Time to get your grow on lol!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

I have 2 germing . I want to do 3 but this tropic thunder just isn’t pushing fast enough. I’m giving it till mid July . I need to switch to flowering by then . That’ll be over 2 months of veg for the bh and sh .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

You could take a cutting from the TT to keep it around in the veg tent.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @iceman2494
> 
> View attachment 4351664
> 
> ...


Here is how I do myn these days, I only top one time right before the 12/12 switch, mainly just to control height before the stretch, and I got about 12 tops on this girl, this is the purple badlands #2, mother of bad dawg #2 testers. Growing her out just for smoke this rip.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You could take a cutting from the TT to keep it around in the veg tent.


Should I give it a month from now ? That’s when I plan on flowering. If it’s not what I want I’ll toss in the veg tent .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Here is how I do myn these days, I only top one time right before the 12/12 switch, mainly just to control height before the stretch, and I got about 12 tops on this girl, this is the purple badlands #2, mother of bad dawg #2 testers. Growing her out just for smoke this rip.
> View attachment 4351675


Could I see the same one without the light ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Should I give it a month from now ? That’s when I plan on flowering. If it’s not what I want I’ll toss in the veg tent .


A lot can happen in a month. That's up to you.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

Hate to kill it . I’ll let her ride . I’ll attempt 3 in the 3x3 space to veg . I need more practice anyways


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Here is how I do myn these days, I only top one time right before the 12/12 switch, mainly just to control height before the stretch, and I got about 12 tops on this girl, this is the purple badlands #2, mother of bad dawg #2 testers. Growing her out just for smoke this rip.
> View attachment 4351675


I'm pushing for a 30 day mainline. Then 2 weeks to King Crop it, then flipped. This was my first hydro run in a long time, so I'm just having some fun with this bucket. See what it'll pull... if it's female lol.

This bucket is also the organic experiment lol. So far so good. You can see the microbe colonies in the root pics.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

I appreciate you doing a run to help out . This has been one of the most enjoyable runs so far .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I appreciate you doing a run to help out . This has been one of the most enjoyable runs so far .


The pleasure has been mine. I've missed hydro so much and never had the push to get back into it with the power outages here. So far though, everything has been pretty good. Only a few hrs out here and there, bad season too.

I'm glad that you guys are getting into it. It really is the best way to grow, in my opinion. Without you guys, I wouldn't have started again.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

Does your hlg 100 run hot ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Does your hlg 100 run hot ?


The board is 110, the control pack is 124.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> The pleasure has been mine. I've missed hydro so much and never had the push to get back into it with the power outages here. So far though, everything has been pretty good. Only a few hrs out here and there, bad season too.
> 
> I'm glad that you guys are getting into it. It really is the best way to grow, in my opinion. Without you guys, I wouldn't have started again.


I’m surprised a guy like you hasn’t went solar paneling . Lots of houses and business are going solar .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Could I see the same one without the light ?


Takes forever to upload,..out of high speed data, but here.she is, shes alredy rootbound, Im gonna.have to lift her and put.her some fresh dirt in the bottom to finish the cycle. Start of week 5.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> The board is 110, the control pack is 124.


Putting out something like that I didn’t expect to run so hot . The pack I wish were further away so you could keep outside .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Takes forever to upload,..out of high speed data, but here.she is, shes alredy rootbound, Im gonna.have to lift her and put.her some fresh dirt in the bottom to finish the cycle. Start of week 5.
> View attachment 4351680


That looks like she’ll finish nicely !


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m surprised a guy like you hasn’t went solar paneling . Lots of houses and business are going solar .


Not enough sun here lol. It's between a water turbine or wood gassifier.

Solar is expensive too, in comparison.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Putting out something like that I didn’t expect to run so hot . The pack I wish were further away so you could keep outside .


Or at least spaced off of the board a bit. Yea, I dunno. Bright as fuck though.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

Gov gives incentives and credits to go solar here.. hmm I’ll have to let system run for a day to get actual room temps . I don’t have a extractor yet . On the iffy side on temp wise . If low mid 80 I’ll live .. it’s the water temp that I’m worried


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 18, 2019)

River current, power is the way to go. As long as it flows u got electric.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Gov gives incentives and credits to go solar here.. hmm I’ll have to let system run for a day to get actual room temps . I don’t have a extractor yet . On the iffy side on temp wise . If low mid 80 I’ll live .. it’s the water temp that I’m worried



Environment before all else...

All that aggravation goes away as soon as you get plants going good in there lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> River current, power is the way to go. As long as it flows u got electric.


Yea, speed counts to though and I'm in a valley, so it's not that fast. We've been damming it up and digging it out. It's getting there.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> 3x3 put together. Now to find space .. first a smoke break... no puns intended.


Lol hells ya!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Does your hlg 100 run hot ?


Here ya go! They fit the 100’s and 65’s works like a fucking charm!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

Hell yea ! Fuckin a .


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm confused. You have access to all these breeder cuts. Why not just take those cuts and flip them to flower? About the same time as an auto and you know they will be identical to the mother.


You can finish a clone in 60-80 days? With veg time?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 18, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> You can finish a clone in 60-80 days? With veg time?


Uhm... ya....


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> You can finish a clone in 60-80 days? With veg time?


Who are you ?


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 18, 2019)

Not a photo grower :/ you guys know that


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 18, 2019)

So how’s that work? Done you usually veg for a month? 

There’s 30 days right there. That only leaves like 8 weeks for flower? Hence why I asked 

Just seems tight to me


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

The guy that has all these clones .. right ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> So how’s that work? Done you usually veg for a month?
> 
> There’s 30 days right there. That only leaves like 8 weeks for flower? Hence why I asked
> 
> Just seems tight to me


You said the answer you need . A lot of strains go 8 weeks plus .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 18, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> You can finish a clone in 60-80 days? With veg time?


You can get bigger yields in less time than autos using clones and SOG method. 2 week or less veg is plenty for.that method.
Run 16 clones, with cuts.its.never no sweat off your back like seeds, and all.bud will be the same, no seeds bud will ever be the exact same, it can be very close but they all different. Always will be. No matter how much u IBL it.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> The guy that has all these clones does.. right ?


Idk I actually have never been involved in a full run over there yet. This is my first time dealing with photo periods Since I was a child as well

I was considering a SOG method. Low veg time high plant count. 

Which is no issue. I could get 100+ clones by tonight if I wanted to  

I’m glad you said that guy, I think that might be the target I was looking for


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 18, 2019)

I got all my gear back too today. QB96’s On deck


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

No idea bro


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 18, 2019)

So if I wanted to do a Sea Of Green DWC... I could use 18 gallon totes with multiple net pots installed into the lid Vs just one in the center like so

 

I would just get another lid and make multiple smaller holes, correct?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 18, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> So if I wanted to do a Sea Of Green DWC... I could use 18 gallon totes with multiple net pots installed into the lid Vs just one in the center like so
> 
> View attachment 4351714
> 
> I would just get another lid and make multiple smaller holes, correct?


Pretty sure yes. Ask @3rd Monkey


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 18, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Idk I actually have never been involved in a full run over there yet. This is my first time dealing with photo periods Since I was a child as well
> 
> I was considering a SOG method. Low veg time high plant count.
> 
> ...


The target you’re looking for?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Here ya go! They fit the 100’s and 65’s works like a fucking charm!
> 
> View attachment 4351693


Where in the fuck were you 2 months ago lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Where in the fuck were you 2 months ago lol.


No lie cord is short as hell .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> No lie cord is short as hell .


Fuck yea! The dimmer though... fucking awesome sauce!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> So if I wanted to do a Sea Of Green DWC... I could use 18 gallon totes with multiple net pots installed into the lid Vs just one in the center like so
> 
> View attachment 4351714
> 
> I would just get another lid and make multiple smaller holes, correct?


In an 18 gallon tote, 6 clones would be a safe bet with a 2 week veg. 

Are these rooted clones or cuts? Cuts will add more time.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Where in the fuck were you 2 months ago lol.


Bahahahahaha my bad!! I thought I said something then. Guess I didn’t. These things are life savers!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Bahahahahaha my bad!! I thought I said something then. Guess I didn’t. These things are life savers!


Yea, that's badass. Glad you posted that.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

will help with heat . 2 days. Thanks .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, that's badass. Glad you posted that.


Man I forgot you were having those issues with hanging height. These things are game changers for sure but what beats plug and play? Tboneshuffle turned me onto these months ago and they’re probably
One of the better purchases I’ve made without a doubt! Glad to be able to help! They’re cheap AF too.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> will help with heat . 2 days. Thanks .


No problemo! Definitely will help the heat issue. To get the same PPFD just drop hanging height. This is why I’m ordering another 2 96’s for my 4x4 I’ll have 6 total but be able to run them dimmed halfway without giving up spread or PPFD and it’ll drop temps significantly.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

Love this thread for one of these reasons.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Man I forgot you were having those issues with hanging height. These things are game changers for sure but what beats plug and play? Tboneshuffle turned me onto these months ago and they’re probably
> One of the better purchases I’ve made without a doubt! Glad to be able to help! They’re cheap AF too.


I didn't have height issues, just didn't know what my ppfd was because I never dealt with QBs and bleached my seedlings lol.

I want the dimmers because they are stronger than my pink led. If I can dim them down to the same level, I can get more red in there and a better spread.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I didn't have height issues, just didn't know what my ppfd was because I never dealt with QBs and bleached my seedlings lol.
> 
> I want the dimmers because they are stronger than my pink led. If I can dim them down to the same level, I can get more red in there and a better spread.


Bingo. Bango!! That’ll make it work!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Love this thread for one of these reasons.


There’s mad info buried in this thing!! lol the auto myth busting sticky is the same way. A lot of guys on there disapproving a lot of myths around autos which excites me because if I can do everything to an auto I can to a photo I may move to one tent permanently until I get the shed finished up. It’s going to be a hellmof a grow space! 8x12 flower room and the remainder will be veg/ clone/ propagation. It’ll take about 6 months but once it’s done shit will be like a laboratory lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No problemo! Definitely will help the heat issue. To get the same PPFD just drop hanging height. This is why I’m ordering another 2 96’s for my 4x4 I’ll have 6 total but be able to run them dimmed halfway without giving up spread or PPFD and it’ll drop temps significantly.


You got a 4x4? Nice!

There’ll never be enough room though. No Matter what. You’ll see lol.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> In an 18 gallon tote, 6 clones would be a safe bet with a 2 week veg.
> 
> Are these rooted clones or cuts? Cuts will add more time.


They will be rooted by the time I get them I believe. Possibly. Unless something changes. What we talked about was him securing a certain amount of cuts for me and putting them in the bubble Cloner to root while I get set up over here. 

They take generally what? two weeks to root? 

And 6 plants per tote. Which puts me at 24 plants in a 4x4 space (4 totes worth) I also have a 2x4 I’m going to fill with LSD cuts. I think. Possibly. 

I don’t want to have TOO much on my hands... I figured I would get the green crack clones in here and see how I feel about how many there are. 

And pull the trigger on the LSD if I feel the need


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 18, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> They will be rooted by the time I get them I believe. Possibly. Unless something changes. What we talked about was him securing a certain amount of cuts for me and putting them in the bubble Cloner to root while I get set up over here.
> 
> They take generally what? two weeks to root?
> 
> ...


Green crack for sure just off the head is Sativa and will take a while to flower......


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 18, 2019)

Cut the nutes off at the end. When you’re ready to close the show. Make them starve/die/finish.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> They will be rooted by the time I get them I believe. Possibly. Unless something changes. What we talked about was him securing a certain amount of cuts for me and putting them in the bubble Cloner to root while I get set up over here.
> 
> They take generally what? two weeks to root?
> 
> ...


2 weeks, sometimes 3 to root, if it's a picky bitch. Then another week to bulk up the roots and start growing rapidly, but they are ready for flip as soon as you see new growth. They are the same age as the mother so you can flip as soon as you think they are ready.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Cut the nutes off at the end. When you’re ready to close the show. Make them starve/die/finish.


Just nitrogen, in my opinion.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You got a 4x4? Nice!
> 
> There’ll never be enough room though. No Matter what. You’ll see lol.


I’ve been growing in a 4x4 for a couple years. My shed will be 3 times that size for flower. Same with the veg. It’s a 16’x 14’ shed that I’ll be building a flower room into. Shits gonna be huge. 6k for the shed alone. The pad I just built cost roughly 1.5k


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’ve been growing in a 4x4 for a couple years. My shed will be 3 times that size for flower. Same with the veg. It’s a 16’x 14’ shed that I’ll be building a flower room into. Shits gonna be huge. 6k for the shed alone. The pad I just built cost roughly 1.5k


Sorry thought you were using little short boxes or something


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 18, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> They will be rooted by the time I get them I believe. Possibly. Unless something changes. What we talked about was him securing a certain amount of cuts for me and putting them in the bubble Cloner to root while I get set up over here.
> 
> They take generally what? two weeks to root?
> 
> ...


I’m actually about to start a LSD and Tropic Thunder. Should be interesting.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Sorry thought you were using little short boxes or something


My veg boxes are 3’x3’x3’ my flower tent 4’x4’x 8’. Then I have the two 36”x30”x18”’tents as well.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 18, 2019)

How are you growing the tropic thunder ?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 18, 2019)

LSD supposed to turn out pretty if I’m not mistaken


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How are you growing the tropic thunder ?


Coco DTW with nugbuckets manifold same with the LSD. When I take the top for the manifolds I’ll Be putting them in the cloner letting them root and making them both moms and from there I’ll take some cuts of the moms and then self them to get beans. Then with the rest of the cuts I’ll probably put them into hempys or DWC. Idk yet.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 18, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Coco DTW with nugbuckets manifold same with the LSD. When I take the top for the manifolds I’ll Be putting them in the cloner letting them root and making them both moms and from there I’ll take some cuts of the moms and then self them to get beans. Then with the rest of the cuts I’ll probably put them into hempys or DWC. Idk yet.


How do you go about your seeding? Reverse a bud with colloidal silver solution, take that pollen, hit another marked bud site, wait for seeds on that spot?

That’s what I do just wondering if you do it that way too


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 18, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> How do you go about your seeding? Reverse a bud with colloidal silver solution, take that pollen, hit another marked bud site, wait for seeds on that spot?
> 
> That’s what I do just wondering if you do it that way too


I’ll seed entire plants in the smaller grow tents. I’ll take two cuts colloidal one and then shake it on the other plant so that the entire plant seeds out.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 18, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> 2 weeks, sometimes 3 to root, if it's a picky bitch. Then another week to bulk up the roots and start growing rapidly, but they are ready for flip as soon as you see new growth. They are the same age as the mother so you can flip as soon as you think they are ready.


Thx guys for chining in, @Moabfighter 

OK green crack is a sativa (who knew lol) so maybe I could just run all LSD? 

Guess I’d have to research the two which I have not taken the time to do yet. Saul came to be a reality just today actually because I was planning on starting a bunch of sour crack seeds. 

I have always wanted to start some photos and I have a golden opportunity to get all of these clones free of charge... Could use this to my advantage big time. 

Thanks for the information on how long cuttings take to route I will most certainly try to a lot of solid 30 days to get them up to par


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 18, 2019)

Kcpl shut off my electricity today. Zero disconnect notice. I guess i dreamed paying my Bill. Might be awol a week or 2


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 18, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Thx guys for chining in, @Moabfighter
> 
> OK green crack is a sativa (who knew lol) so maybe I could just run all LSD?
> 
> ...


You outta just order a pack of good seeds and call it a day man


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 18, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Kcpl shut off my electricity today. Zero disconnect notice. I guess i dreamed paying my Bill. Might be awol a week or 2


Wuuuut? That sucks man :/ what you gonna do?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 18, 2019)

Alright @iceman2494 @3rd Monkey I’ve decided I’m going to start a couple more DWC’s instead of starting the LSD and the Tropic Thunder I’m going to use some beans from some plants I selfed to really get this whole process down before I start running seeds I have very few of. 

Got some gorilla bomb and either aurora Indica or bubble gum. May run one of the ethos ten pack I have. Purple majik, orange kush cake or skunk hero.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 18, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Kcpl shut off my electricity today. Zero disconnect notice. I guess i dreamed paying my Bill. Might be awol a week or 2


Fuck kcp&l for real.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm not tripping. I'll set my girl outside Fuck it.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 19, 2019)

3M how’s that auto doing? The ww x dn? The 3M


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 19, 2019)

Checked out the dwc this morning
 
pH drifted up to 6.5, I lowered it down to 5.8.
Temp was at 72.5, swapped out water bottles.
Ppms is at 153 right now after I added the hydroguard yesterday.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> 3M how’s that auto doing? The ww x dn? The 3M


It healed up good. Just starting to throw pistils.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Checked out the dwc this morning
> View attachment 4351996
> pH drifted up to 6.5, I lowered it down to 5.8.
> Temp was at 72.5, swapped out water bottles.
> Ppms is at 153 right now after I added the hydroguard yesterday.


What for medium is that?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

We have s ps and cherry Garcia.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> What for medium is that?


What do you mean? RO water?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It healed up good. Just starting to throw pistils.
> 
> View attachment 4352022


Is that in s dwc as well ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

Think he means in net cup


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think he means in net cup


Ohhhhh, 3M its 60/40 coco/perlite in the net cup. It actually had a little dolemite lime in it (1 cup to a huge bag of coco)


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 19, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Kcpl shut off my electricity today. Zero disconnect notice. I guess i dreamed paying my Bill. Might be awol a week or 2


I grew up in this fashion, bills always being cut off, you have to talk to the supervisor and ask for a extension, theyll be hard at first, but you gotta be firm, tell him whatever for your good reason is for.being late, (not forgot) and that there is children in the house they have to goto school and you will.have it paid by this weekend forsure.
But if youve never called in a free meal this may serve as a challenge for.you lol. 
At least when they cut the water we can goto.the.meter and turn.it back on lol.takes a.mouth piece to get that electric.back on early.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Is that in s dwc as well ?


No, it's in cocopost. Just had it sitting on an empty bucket so I didn't have to lean over shit to take a pic lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Ohhhhh, 3M its 60/40 coco/perlite in the net cup. It actually had a little dolemite lime in it (1 cup to a huge bag of coco)


Ok, just wondering. Hopefully the lime doesn't mess with you since it is such a small amount.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 19, 2019)

If it does then I will have to get a new bag for the next dwc. Dont really want things working against me :/


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

If you have a lot of problems with keeping ph down, it may be the lime. A cup of lime goes the distance, so just keep an eye on ppm. It shouldn't rise under normal conditions.

Once you get roots established, you'll know. Just go easy on any Ca supplements til you know for sure.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 19, 2019)

Ok cool, I started up a daily log, I'll keep track.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 19, 2019)

Guess I’ll run one of all my autos in one gallons in the veg tent soon.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 19, 2019)

Flipped the switch three days ago. How long until I can identify male/female parts?


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Coco DTW with nugbuckets manifold same with the LSD. When I take the top for the manifolds I’ll Be putting them in the cloner letting them root and making them both moms and from there I’ll take some cuts of the moms and then self them to get beans. Then with the rest of the cuts I’ll probably put them into hempys or DWC. Idk yet.


So you’ve grown LSD? Any tips?

I’m considering running that instead of green crack possibly. 

It’s all going to be sea of green clones in multi site DWC, just got my 2x4 tent. About to put it together and stick my 96’s in there while we get the cuts ready

I think that’s how I want to do it. I could fit 12 clones in the 2x4 easily this way.

I wonder if I could do a slightly different method and fit more cuts in? 

I guess I’d have to find a 2x4ft (slightly smaller) container, long and skinny. Instead of using 2x 18gallon totes..

Hrmm I wonder if I could turn them sideways and fit 3 tubs In there? I’ll have to measure the length of my totes


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 19, 2019)

Trying to understand the plan Clyde. You growing at hone or? Just buy Mylar and block off an area


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Flipped the switch three days ago. How long until I can identify male/female parts?


1-3 weeks lol. Males usually show first.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> So you’ve grown LSD? Any tips?
> 
> I’m considering running that instead of green crack possibly.
> 
> ...


I thought you were running RDWC?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I thought you were running RDWC?


I thought he had 8ft grow space at someone else’s crib


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> So you’ve grown LSD? Any tips?
> 
> I’m considering running that instead of green crack possibly.
> 
> ...


I don't know what your parameters are. Sounds like you want to set up a mcnasty grow, so you need to just say fuck tents. It's just too much to manage 3 tent environments, cramped spaces, and retarded electrical arrangements.

If you're going to do it, do it once and do it right!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I thought he had 8ft grow space at someone else’s crib


I don't know. I just remember bits and pieces.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> So you’ve grown LSD? Any tips?
> 
> I’m considering running that instead of green crack possibly.
> 
> ...


Nothing in specific they’re large dense colas not much spacing between node if any at all. Tastes amazing. Like a lime skittle kind of at least the pheno I had. I guess just allow yourself space enough for them to do their thing not a great plant to pack in tight.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

How much did you pay for an ac unit and chiller ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

Any ideas on how I can make a cheap in take fan from stuff from Walmart ?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

@3rd Monkey so last night I flushed my hempys and have let the plant sit in ph’d RO water for the last 12 hours my symptoms progressed quickly over night. You think this is underfeeding vs lock out based on the reaction from the flush? I wouldn’t have thought this shit woulda progressed so quickly if it’d had been locked out.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't know what your parameters are. Sounds like you want to set up a mcnasty grow, so you need to just say fuck tents. It's just too much to manage 3 tent environments, cramped spaces, and retarded electrical arrangements.
> 
> If you're going to do it, do it once and do it right!


It’s more of a “casual” grow. Anyone here that knows me... knows if I had the ability to fill the entire room w plants and get away with it I would lol

RDWC was my original intention. I’m thinking for just a little run like this I may not want to go that far with all this. It’s easy to get excited

I will have all of my totes set up to be easily drained and easily filled back up without having to remove the plants though.

Area that I’m growing in I have drainage right on the ground so working with water will be much much much easier than any other time I have ever grown. Even have freshwater piped in from the ceiling so I could permanently install a water Spicket down into my tent with rubber tubing. Easy fill and drain right out into the sump pump in the floor 

I don’t want to get my hands too full so I think I’m just gonna stick with this 2 x 4... for now.

Do you currently own enough lights to fill another 2 x 4 without even trying though. 

I can get this set up and running smoothly the way that I’d like and my clowns take it easily and I don’t run into a bunch of problems I might fire up a second tent with the other strain 

Not able to grow year-round so I’m squeezing in a run then I have to break everything down again .

The Price we pay for putting family first


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd Monkey so last night I flushed my hempys and have let the plant sit in ph’d RO water for the last 12 hours my symptoms progressed quickly over night. You think this is underfeeding vs lock out based on the reaction from the flush? I wouldn’t have thought this shit woulda progressed so quickly if it’d had been locked out.


Pics and ppm, ppm of each additive if you have it.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> It’s more of a “casual” grow. Anyone here that knows me... knows if I had the ability to fill the entire room w plants and get away with it I would lol
> 
> RDWC was my original intention. I’m thinking for just a little run like this I may not want to go that far with all this. It’s easy to get excited
> 
> ...


I have a 400W HPS that I keep for whenever I need to light up an open space. These QBs just replaced my 600W HPS. I always have more lights lol. A means to cool the heat they put out... Not in summertime lol.

Breaking down tents sucks, putting them up is worse lol. All the more reason I say fuck tents, especially if you have to breakdown and set up all the time. 

Anyhow, sounds like you have a plan, so hopefully it's smooth sailing.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 19, 2019)

OK small change of plans, again lol

Sent my buddy gave me was supposed to be a 2 x 4 but I just opened it up and it is absolutely a 4 x 4


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

Yup going to def need a regular fan . Temps are only at 78 but humidity is at 73 . Idk if I’ll need those donut humidifiers.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Yup going to def need a regular fan . Temps are only at 78 but humidity is at 73 . Idk if I’ll need those donut humidifiers.


If you can keep your humidity close to that, you can handle mid 80s. 2 cheap fans with the bases ripped off and tied in the corners works real well.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Pics and ppm, ppm of each additive if you have it.


Fuck lol. You want run off and ppm going in? My last ppm going in was 1240ppm or 1.8 EC. No clue on the run off. So I’d take a gallon of water and put a ML per gallon to get my ppm of each additive right?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Fuck lol. You want run off and ppm going in? My last ppm going in was 1240ppm or 1.8 EC. No clue on the run off. So I’d take a gallon of water and put a ML per gallon to get my ppm of each additive right?


I don't need runoff if you don't have it.

Yea, whatever you're adding in the nute soup.

It sucks, but write all that shit down and tape it to your grow table or keep it in a book. Then you always know. Do it once, do it right! Second time today lol.

Much easier to reference back and find out how much you're feeding so you can dial back what you don't need or increase what you do without comprising the integrity of other nutrient uptake.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 19, 2019)

And she’s up

 

I had less than 1” of headroom left after setting it all up. What a miracle lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't need runoff if you don't have it.
> 
> Yea, whatever you're adding in the nute soup.
> 
> ...


I’m with ya! Gimme a minute. I’ll get the ppms of each.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> And she’s up
> 
> View attachment 4352070
> 
> I had less than 1” of headroom left after setting it all up. What a miracle lol


Might as well leave it in your basement now. It's just begging for you to throw some lights and buckets in it lol.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 19, 2019)

Okay. Sweet! I can fit 36 clones In this 4x4 if I turn my tubs sideways. They’re just here to illustrate as an example 

With 6 plants per tote. And 6 totes total

 

Going to go and get six clean new fresh matching totes With fresh lids to install net pots into.

Also have all of these tubs connected with easy ass drainage, The hardest part before was doing the res changes and not being able to get the entire plant up and out of the tent in order to do so 

Think I’m gonna fix that this time around


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

Ball sack . I hate when the store sign says open but doors locked ..


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Okay. Sweet! I can fit 36 clones In this 4x4 if I turn my tubs sideways. They’re just here to illustrate as an example
> 
> With 6 plants per tote. And 6 totes total
> 
> ...


You're going to drag those totes out all the time!?

Not 4 so you have a middle walkway lol.

You're a big boy, do what you want, I just think you're going to be pretty cramped.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Ball sack . I hate when the store sign says open but doors locked ..


That's why there's a tire iron in your trunk. It's not locked... it's just sticking a bit lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's why there's a tire iron in your trunk. It's not locked... it's just sticking a bit lol.


Lmao . Forgot I have the key to the city in my trunk


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lmao . Forgot I have the key to the city in my trunk


The key to the city is a 12 gauge with slugs where I come from... but use what's at your disposal lol.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You're going to drag those totes out all the time!?
> 
> Not 4 so you have a middle walkway lol.
> 
> You're a big boy, do what you want, I just think you're going to be pretty cramped.


These are the kind of pointers I’m looking for 

I’ve done it before though I had 17 autos and a 4 x 4 at one point in time LOL 

24 clones is still allot... 

Bee I could put five totes in there and just remove the middle tote from the front row so I can step into the tent and have access to all the tubs at the same distance 

OOO
O O

Like that. Would put me at 30 clones


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 19, 2019)

Don’t plan on ever removing the totes from the tent once I set them down for the first time though . I will have them rigged for easy and complete drainage. I have fresh water right here in the basement so I can just grab the hose and fill them back up when I’m ready


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 19, 2019)

OOO
O O

I think this looks a little more accurate


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 19, 2019)

Ok it keeps spacing them uneven but u get the idea


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

000
0 0

Does it for me too

TTT
T T


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Don’t plan on ever removing the totes from the tent once I set them down for the first time though . I will have them rigged for easy and complete drainage. I have fresh water right here in the basement so I can just grab the hose and fill them back up when I’m ready


Try to keep 12" between cups and let the clones Christmas tree. That's going to be your best bet with 5 totes. It'll be real tight where the totes meet.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

Alright @3rd Monkey this will be two posts to upload all the pics. First will be the bottles and then ingredients in each bottle so you can see ratios. Second post will be the pics and the numbers from the ppm test. Added 1ML of each to a gallon and took ppm after each one.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

Holy bajeezus lol! 

That has to be so fucking exhausting to mix a batch lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

Here’s my numbers per each for 1ML per gallon.

Grow- 20ppm
Micro-100ppm
Bloom- 60ppm
MagNifiCal- 60ppm
Astro Flower-90ppm
Velo kelp- 20ppm
Nature’s Candy- 20ppm

My last soup
Micro-700ppm
Bloom-420ppm
MagNifiCal-420ppm
Astro Flower-650ppm
Velo kelp-140ppm
Nature’s candy-140ppm
Total- 2470ppm

Haha after typing this I realized my ppm is wayyyyy to fucking high lmao. But I still wanna hear your opinion.

My last soup I realized it was two high cut it with RO water and brought it to 1200ppm.
But the other night I filled at Full strength not even thinking about it. So I bet I’m burning the fuck out of my plants.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Holy bajeezus lol!
> 
> That has to be so fucking exhausting to mix a batch lol.


lol it’s fairly easy but ya bottle after bottle is a bitch. Haha. But I really could get away without the nature’s candy and velo kelp. Then it’s like 4 bottles at most being used. Grow gets cut out during Flower and then during veg there’s no bloom or astroflower so it’s not that bad.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 19, 2019)

Very friendly idea here. Why not try an in one veg nute, and a all in one flower nute. 

Botanicare has that. Veg blend pro. Flower blend pro or whtever. Bloom pro maybe. They say add cal mag if using RO Water. 

Just an idea man for simplicity’s sake. Maybe try that and hydroguard and mammoth p? Could eliminate some of the learning curve and help you utilize other stuff in later better once you try a “simple setup”

Just making conversation dude. Not at all getting to “tell” you what to do or anything as I honestly failed pretty bad at my DWC so...


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Very friendly idea here. Why not try an in one veg nute, and a all in one flower nute.
> 
> Botanicare has that. Veg blend pro. Flower blend pro or whtever. Bloom pro maybe. They say add cal mag if using RO Water.
> 
> ...


You can use minimal bottles on this. This is the entire lineup which I already know I’m burning the fuck outta my plants because I’m at full strength. After seeing my ppms. I probably just need to back the soup off to 50% what I’m using and I’ll Be good. But I’m almost through these bottles and they been fantastic it’s user error not the bottles. They’re super stable PH perfect. I ph my water add my nutes and my ph never changes which tells me I’m likely not going to have much swing in my hempy reservoirs because of the bicarbonates. I’ll see what @3rd Monkey says but I’m willing to bet it’s my solution strength. 

For simplicity’s sake

Veg

Grow
Micro 
MagNifiCal (calmag)

Flower

Bloom
Micro
MagNifiCal


Astro Flower, Velo kelp, Nature’s candy
Are all extras and not necessary you can add them in if you choose. I bought the tester pack and it all came in the box. 

Botanicaire was bought by Scott’s miracle grow which is in bed with Monsanto. Can’t support anything from botanicaire.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

Right out of the gate, super high K ratio, unbalanced Ca and Mg levels.

That K is your killer.

Grow at 150
Micro at 200
Bloom at 300
Calmag at 150
Astro flower gone
Keep kelp and candy the same.

Try that for a week, expecting blowback from what's already happening.

Worst case scenario, it'll get a little hungry, but it should straighten out.

I hate those ratios to be honest. Nothing needs that much K. They don't give you a P boost. They leave out half the calcium and most of the magnesium so you have to buy the other shit... I digress.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

That’s a lot of bottles . Thought my cabinet is cramped


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Right out of the gate, super high K ratio, unbalanced Ca and Mg levels.
> 
> That K is your killer.
> 
> ...


The grow shouldn’t be in this at all according to their charts week 3 of Flower 

You think I should add it in? I haven’t been using it for Flower I just had pics of it to save to my phone.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 19, 2019)

Gave my little sprouts veg nutes last night and they aren’t yellow today....... cool beans. Maybe they’ll grow faster now.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s a lot of bottles . Thought my cabinet is cramped


Ya I’m gonna finish these bottles off and then move on from the hempys to cocoDTW/DWC. That megacrop for the coco works really well plus it’s a hell of a lot cheaper to burn through. I’ll Be running a few cocoDTW hooked to my halo rings while I get this DWC down and then I’m converting entirely to DWC.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> The grow shouldn’t be in this at all according to their charts week 3 of Flower
> 
> You think I should add it in? I haven’t been using it for Flower I just had pics of it to save to my phone.


I'm going by ratios and the nutrients that are in those bottles. I don't like their ratios and I don't care what their charts say lol. They have way too much shit in there, missing half the shit in one bottle, adding it to another.

That shit seems like a soil nute, not a hydro nute. For soil it would probably be fine, but your hempys are perlite, right?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

Got my stones . Only had 2 . Lady says it’s over kill using 2 stones a bucket .. y roots say otherwise.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 19, 2019)

Ya man keep doing what you’re doing because it’s working.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm going by ratios and the nutrients that are in those bottles. I don't like their ratios and I don't care what their charts say lol. They have way too much shit in there, missing half the shit in one bottle, adding it to another.
> 
> That shit seems like a soil nute, not a hydro nute. For soil it would probably be fine, but your hempys are perlite, right?


Yep.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yep.


I dunno what you want to do but I wouldn't use them as a hydro nute. You can try adjusting the levels. You need less K and more P.

In early flower, shoot for a 2/3/3 ratio. In later flower, about 2 weeks before finish, drop that to a 1/3/3 ratio. You're looking for about 15%-20% of your final ppm to be Ca and Mg, 10% Ca and 5% Mg with a 5% window to either.

Best I could do was a 1-2-5.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I dunno what you want to do but I wouldn't use them as a hydro nute. You can try adjusting the levels. You need less K and more P.
> 
> In early flower, shoot for a 2/3/3 ratio. In later flower, about 2 weeks before finish, drop that to a 1/3/3 ratio. You're looking for about 15%-20% of your final ppm to be Ca and Mg, 10% Ca and 5% Mg with a 5% window to either.
> 
> Best I could do was a 1-2-5.


Maybe I just switch to the GH?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 19, 2019)

Just curious how do you self a plant?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Maybe I just switch to the GH?


That's up to you. You don't need a whole lot of shit. Plants need the same nutrients, no matter how many bottles you use. GH trio is a 7-6-11 blend in even stride, but you can manipulate it very easily because they have a full dose of Ca in the Micro and almost a full dose of Mg in the Bloom, with Grow picking up the slack. 

So the only extra nute you MAY need is calmag. You can bump your P and K very easily in flower, so there's no need for stupid ass bloom "boosters". You can easily scale down Grow and Micro and replace it with calmag to dodge K and reduce N. So many things you can do with SIMPLE.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Just curious how do you self a plant?


Cause it to herm.

Colloidal silver can reverse a bud site, turning that site male.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Cause it to herm.
> 
> Colloidal silver can reverse a bud site, turning that site male.


Ah yeah thought thats what colloidal silver was for. Where do I find that stuff man?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's up to you. You don't need a whole lot of shit. Plants need the same nutrients, no matter how many bottles you use. GH trio is a 7-6-11 blend in even stride, but you can manipulate it very easily because they have a full dose of Ca in the Micro and almost a full dose of Mg in the Bloom, with Grow picking up the slack.
> 
> So the only extra nute you MAY need is calmag. You can bump your P and K very easily in flower, so there's no need for stupid ass bloom "boosters". You can easily scale down Grow and Micro and replace it with calmag to dodge K and reduce N. So many things you can do with SIMPLE.


So where would you start off with the trio and calmag ml per gallon.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Ah yeah thought thats what colloidal silver was for. Where do I find that stuff man?


Amazon. Drug store/pharmacy.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Amazon. Drug store/pharmacy.


Thanks bro! Might have to give it a try sometime in the near future. Would be pretty cool to have some extra beans


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

Finally done . Think the inside tent temps will be 81 with humidity at 53 ..


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 19, 2019)

I must look crazy,.... sucking on poppy leaves outside.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I must look crazy,.... sucking on poppy leaves outside.


How’s you opium production going lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> So where would you start off with the trio and calmag ml per gallon.


That's going to a little tricky to judge... not having been growing them lol.

Try the schedule on the bottle to start maybe.

I would aim for 150 grow, 250 micro, and 400 of bloom. No calmag unless needed. That might be a tad strong, maybe, but at least it'll reset your nutrient balance.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 19, 2019)

Feels great. Lol thats forsure.
Feels like im sucking a cows tit.... i think.
Most ppl wldnt know but it taste just like shit off a toads back. Lmao and how does that taste you may ask........ Active.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's going to a little tricky to judge... not having been growing them lol.
> 
> Try the schedule on the bottle to start maybe.
> 
> I would aim for 150 grow, 250 micro, and 400 of bloom. No calmag unless needed. That might be a tad strong, maybe, but at least it'll reset your nutrient balance.


Problem is my fucking ppm meter is fucked. lol got one being delivered tomorrow. May run to my hydro store and grab one.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

That’s a good idea and not bad for flowering.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Problem is my fucking ppm meter is fucked. lol got one being delivered tomorrow. May run to my hydro store and grab one.


Don’t you use the blulabs meter?


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 19, 2019)

Got four of those smart plugs for $30 shipped with one-day shipping for free on Amazon prime


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 19, 2019)

Im high, im half drunk... didnt read your comment, but have one for you... just grow bro. Just fking grow. @ClydeWalters stopping sellin me amazon bs. Lmao beleive me this will become nothing but pure habit soon.
I.hope u pull those.clones I keep hearing about, im truly sadend by ppl saying they dont grow photos.

Edit: if peeps aint noticed the most sucessful growers spend the least. And do the least train the least etc. Fkin etc.
If you asked how much I got invested it he hard to calculate bc I dont pay for shit bubba.
The market capatilizes on you newer growers 100% 10 fold.
If alexa is ever hooked to my grow i will self destruct. 
#NOMOREGOOGLEBRAINS.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Got four of those smart plugs for $30 shipped with one-day shipping for free on Amazon prime


Might want to delete photo or edit . I can see it will go great with your echo device ..


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Might want to delete photo or edit . I can see it will go great with your echo device ..


 Appreciate it if you wipe that off one of your previous comments as well there buddy


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Got four of those smart plugs for $30 shipped with one-day shipping for free on Amazon prime



Won't let me quote your other post. The tub should be at least 36" long by 16" wide. That allows 12" between rows of 3, and 8" or so between the 3 in each row. That's about as good as you're going to get.

You can train them anyway you want, just try not to bush them too much or you'll have hell on your hands.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

Just realized you're running smaller tubs lol. Well, do the best you can I guess. 6" will have to work.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 19, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Appreciate it if you wipe that off one of your previous comments as well there buddy


I gotta.ask bro, was you born after 92? Bc I keep finding im.of a older mindset than most people 10 years older than me. Like I dont get yalls struggle,
EVERYONE needs to always remember, this is a PLANT before its bud. Treat it as a plant. If you dont mutulate your tomatoes and peppers, dont mutalate weed baby.
Shit. Lol thats my word of the day.

If yall dont maifold tomatoes then youve bought into hype. 

If You think weeds worth more than tomatoes then youve bought into the system.
Amen.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

Hmm what was I doing in 92...


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I gotta.ask bro, was you born after 92? Bc I keep finding im.of a older mindset than most people 10 years older than me. Like I dont get yalls struggle,
> EVERYONE needs to always remember, this is a PLANT before its bud. Treat it as a plant. If you dont mutulate your tomatoes and peppers, dont mutalate weed baby.
> Shit. Lol thats my word of the day.
> 
> ...


I like my plants more of a bush just like porno mag chicks had in 92.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I like my plants more of a bush just like porno mag chicks had in 92.


That bush IS the turn on. Lmao
But as I showed yall earlier in the thread a plant topped 1 single time had 12 tops.

Id feel like the plant wld be mad at me for preforming a manifold lol
Plant whisperer.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

I had to top one like 6 times in diff places . No tie downs . Only have a 2x4 with 3 buckets worth of space. Now if I had land . I’d grow a Christmas tree and place it in the living room in dec .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 19, 2019)

Here is my mother of bad dawg, thai kwon, dro and dawgberries feminized f2.
A re vegged cutting, aka monstercropped outdoor. About 3 ft tall,, 2.5 3 ft wide. About to explode.


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 19, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I gotta.ask bro, was you born after 92? Bc I keep finding im.of a older mindset than most people 10 years older than me. Like I dont get yalls struggle,
> EVERYONE needs to always remember, this is a PLANT before its bud. Treat it as a plant. If you dont mutulate your tomatoes and peppers, dont mutalate weed baby.
> Shit. Lol thats my word of the day.
> 
> ...


No I was not

And be an old head if u want. I don’t think I’ve ever even spoken to you before.

And here you are lol 

Man it use to be chill hangin out around here


----------



## ClydeWalters (Jun 19, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I gotta.ask bro, was you born after 92? Bc I keep finding im.of a older mindset than most people 10 years older than me. Like I dont get yalls struggle,
> EVERYONE needs to always remember, this is a PLANT before its bud. Treat it as a plant. If you dont mutulate your tomatoes and peppers, dont mutalate weed baby.
> Shit. Lol thats my word of the day.
> 
> ...


No I was not

And be an old head if u want. I don’t think I’ve ever even spoken to you before.

And here you are lol 

Man it use to be chill hangin out around here


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 19, 2019)

Damn dont go.snowflake.on me bro. I grew up in juvinille prisons and foster care I aint about that soft shit.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I gotta.ask bro, was you born after 92? Bc I keep finding im.of a older mindset than most people 10 years older than me. Like I dont get yalls struggle,
> EVERYONE needs to always remember, this is a PLANT before its bud. Treat it as a plant. If you dont mutulate your tomatoes and peppers, dont mutalate weed baby.
> Shit. Lol thats my word of the day.
> 
> ...


Idk man there’s quite a few documented results where manifolds/mainlines are out performing non trained plants. I think a lot of people start growing because they’re in illegal states and are trying to save cash which turns yield per harvest into he ultimate goal. If I could just grow 30 plants indoor and outdoor I wouldn’t worry about training shit. I’d let them grow and whatever it yields is what it yields. Idk. All I do know is I’m glad there’s no one single way tonskin the cat. As long as you’re happy at the end of the day.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> No I was not
> 
> And be an old head if u want. I don’t think I’ve ever even spoken to you before.
> 
> ...


It still is.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> No I was not
> 
> And be an old head if u want. I don’t think I’ve ever even spoken to you before.
> 
> ...


Just looking out on your pic post dude.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

All I know is my dicks bigger than the Empire State Building. So at the end of the day.... I’m happy.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

Lol . I didn’t think when I woke up it’d be a dick measuring contest . Well game on !


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Idk man there’s quite a few documented results where manifolds/mainlines are out performing non trained plants. I think a lot of people start growing because they’re in illegal states and are trying to save cash which turns yield per harvest into he ultimate goal. If I could just grow 30 plants indoor and outdoor I wouldn’t worry about training shit. I’d let them grow and whatever it yields is what it yields. Idk. All I do know is I’m glad there’s no one single way tonskin the cat. As long as you’re happy at the end of the day.


Oh im not saying you cant get a bigger yield with it indoor, outdoor sun so strong dont really matter, main thing im saying is....
If yall dont maifold tomatoes then youve bought into hype.

If You think weeds worth more than tomatoes then youve bought into the system.
Amen. Lmao


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> That bush IS the turn on. Lmao
> But as I showed yall earlier in the thread a plant topped 1 single time had 12 tops.
> 
> Id feel like the plant wld be mad at me for preforming a manifold lol
> Plant whisperer.


I'm all for different training methods, but the manifold builds a stronger base to build bigger buds, keeps shit spaced out to reduce chances of mold and rot (especially outdoors), creates a canopy that is easy to light up all the way around, and grows even buds for the most part (no popcorn). 

I still train all different ways, but I use a manifold when I want yield.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 19, 2019)

Manifolding is fun, I would probably still do it if it didnt increase yield. Its pretty cool having domain over how a plant will be shaped. Its part of the experience for me, meditative honestly.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 19, 2019)

Not debating yield. My hippie minded thug ass.is.just stating this fact...lmao

If yall dont maifoldtomatoes then youve bought into hype.

If You think weeds worth more than tomatoes then youve bought into the system.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Manifolding is fun, I would probably still do it if it didnt increase yield. Its pretty cool having domain over how a plant will be shaped. Its part of the experience for me, meditative honestly.


Like Daniel son did in karate kid after he got his ass kicked .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Not debating yield. My hippie minded thug ass.is.just stating this fact...lmao
> 
> If yall dont maifoldtomatoes then youve bought into hype.
> 
> If You think weeds worth more than tomatoes then youve bought into the system.


I don't get it. I use tomato rings lol.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 19, 2019)

@BigOleNugs19 then imagine how breeding feels hahah


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Not debating yield. My hippie minded thug ass.is.just stating this fact...lmao
> 
> If yall dont maifoldtomatoes then youve bought into hype.
> 
> If You think weeds worth more than tomatoes then youve bought into the system.


I feel you I really do. But where I’m from a pound of tomatoes is $5 a pound of weed is $2,500 lol.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't get it. I use tomato rings lol.


Many dont understand parables, he who has the ear to hear will tho. Lol


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I feel you I really do. But where I’m from a pound of tomatoes is $5 a pound of weed is $2,500 lol.


Yes, but thats actually the false reality. In the one true reality things are much different..humans belief is what makes that false reality real. Were.not.living as we was.intended.
But your exactly right lmao and this is from a ex hard drug dealer, old prisoners mind. Only one truth.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

Laws and those guys that we elect as government officials get in The way of living


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Many dont understand parables, he who has the ear to hear will tho. Lol


He who hides behind parables, reveals nothing lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

I need to step back from smoking . You guys are talking fortune cookie language.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> He who hides behind parables, reveals nothing lol.


That in its self is a parable. Lmao
Parables are used to reveal many things in little words.
Its like a flower before it reveals its pedals.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

I’ll let you guys figure out if it was the chicken or the egg that cane first . Gonna smoke a bowl and watch this debate .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll let you guys figure out if it was the chicken or the egg that cane first . Gonna smoke a bowl and watch this debate .


Lmfao good job you just started what’s soon to be a 100 pages of chick and egg debate


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yes, but thats actually the false reality. In the one true reality things are much different..humans belief is what makes that false reality real. Were.not.living as we was.intended.
> But your exactly right lmao and this is from a ex hard drug dealer, old prisoners mind. Only one truth.


It very much is the false reality unfortunately.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> That in its self is a parable. Lmao
> Parables are used to reveal many things in little words.


I feel like I think that I know what your saying lol.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll let you guys figure out if it was the chicken or the egg that cane first . Gonna smoke a bowl and watch this debate .


Oh im a very original.thinker. lmao nothing I say comes.from google. I flow with imagination and love it. 
My sister thinks im autistic, my mom says im a mad scienticst, 
on the streets they say crazy ass honkey. Aka white tyson. Lmao


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

Took a sip of my beer .. and go on..


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> It very much is the false reality unfortunately.


... But it's not. Reality is not defined by or confined to any single perspective. Reality is dynamic.

Ideals, which is where you guys are going... well, they're much different.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> It very much is the false reality unfortunately.


But we dont have to...... erased the rest better shut up now lmao


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> ... But it's not. Reality is not defined by or confined to any single perspective. Reality is dynamic.
> 
> Ideals, which is where you guys are going... well, they're much different.


Reality is the one and only truth that does exist.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

Sensing you didn’t like the matrix movies...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Reality is the one and only truth that does exist.


On the contrary, I could just as easily argue that it doesn't exist at all. 

Life is a paradox. Born to die etc.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> On the contrary, I could just as easily argue that it doesn't exist at all.
> 
> Life is a paradox. Born to die etc.


Brain fart but had a movie for that too .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

Could we say Donnie darko ????


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> On the contrary, I could just as easily argue that it doesn't exist at all.
> 
> Life is a paradox. Born to die etc.


No you cldnt as.easily.... And it dosnt touch on what I actually said... I said "reality is the one and only truth that does exist."
Which would cover your contrary statement in its self
. If you examine what I said, it covers everything that you think does and does.not exist.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Could we say Donnie darko ????


Could. I went Tropic Thunder lol.

I know who I am. I am the dude playing the dude, disguised as another dude.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> No you cldnt as.easily.... And it dosnt touch on what I actually said... I said "reality is the one and only truth that does exist."
> Which would cover your contrary statement in its self
> . If you examine what I said, it covers everything that you think does and does.not exist.


Ok... define truth lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> ... But it's not. Reality is not defined by or confined to any single perspective. Reality is dynamic.
> 
> Ideals, which is where you guys are going... well, they're much different.


I just wasn't trying to debate lol. But you’re right it’s ideals and paradigms more than reality itself.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Could. I went Tropic Thunder lol.
> 
> I know who I am. I am the dude playing the dude, disguised as another dude.


Don’t go full retard on me .. I hope you got the tivo I sent you .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I just wasn't trying to debate lol. But you’re right it’s ideals and paradigms more than reality itself.


I don't consider this a debate. I look at it as philosophical discussion lol. I love philosophy. Drives everyone I know fucking crazy haha.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I just wasn't trying to debate lol. But you’re right it’s ideals and paradigms more than reality itself.


Ahh so like interstellar or inception?..?.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

Can do this all day .except I have reservations at chili’s . They get busy on weds lol . Movies movies


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Don’t go full retard on me .. I hope you got the tivo I sent you .


Everybody knows you never go full retard lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

Seems like the water didn’t boil over . So let’s go check on my room temps .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

So I’m at 80 in tent with 50-55 humidity. Think if I add a real humidifier I can balance temps and humidity.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Ok... define truth lol.


If I wld difine truth I would say it is that, that IS. Wether that is, is a is NOT, a is NOT still is a IS in the end..One the largest scale.
Edit: lol in other words truth is reality and vice versa.

On a earthly level truth/lie dosent need a definition of course.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Amazon. Drug store/pharmacy.


Theres so many kinds on amazon whats the best one to get?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 19, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Im high, im half drunk... didnt read your comment, but have one for you... just grow bro. Just fking grow. @ClydeWalters stopping sellin me amazon bs. Lmao beleive me this will become nothing but pure habit soon.
> I.hope u pull those.clones I keep hearing about, im truly sadend by ppl saying they dont grow photos.
> 
> Edit: if peeps aint noticed the most sucessful growers spend the least. And do the least train the least etc. Fkin etc.
> ...


Less is often more dog. For sure.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Less is often more dog. For sure.


Ive grown for almost 15 years str8, started outdoor every year at 13, started indoor a year later lol...b4 "50 bud" and hydro hit the streets like crazy, when it was mostly Mexican brick, and old cat piss bud, im very glad thats how I had to begin. Had to learn the plant b4, the online tekz.
Wish I still.had some of them old genetics, even from some of the brick I got. 
That light green sweet brick, I grew out some fire from that shit plenty times back then.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> If I wld difine truth I would say it is that, that IS. Wether that is, is a is NOT, a is NOT still is a IS in the end..One the largest scale.
> Edit: lol in other words truth is reality and vice versa.
> 
> On a earthly level truth/lie dosent need a definition of course.


I can get down with that.

... but lol, if what it is and is not is indeed the truth/reality... it must have an opposite to exist. Nothing can exist without an opposite.

Example. 

If there were no bad, there could be no good because in order to know good, you would have had to experience bad in order to contrast.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Theres so many kinds on amazon whats the best one to get?


Highest ppm you can find.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I can get down with that.
> 
> ... but lol, if what it is and is not is indeed the truth/reality... it must have an opposite to exist. Nothing can exist without an opposite.
> 
> ...


Ahh fucking full metal alchemist!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

Oh to throw my hat into the ring because animosity is human beings . Jesus died in Japan .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Ahh fucking full metal alchemist!


Yea... never seen it but pretty sure you fucking nailed that one lol.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Highest ppm you can find.


So something like this?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Don’t go full retard on me .. I hope you got the tivo I sent you .


Ya.... never go full retard or this will happen.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Oh to throw my hat into the ring because animosity is human beings . Jesus died in Japan .


Animosity is natural selection. The strong prey on the weak. I would venture to say it's an innate survival adaptation that is shared by all living things. All living things must consume to sustain.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> So something like this?


That'll do.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't consider this a debate. I look at it as philosophical discussion lol. I love philosophy. Drives everyone I know fucking crazy haha.


Tomato, potato ya.... you get it lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I can get down with that.
> 
> ... but lol, if what it is and is not is indeed the truth/reality... it must have an opposite to exist. Nothing can exist without an opposite.
> 
> ...


 Bullshit!! What’s the opposite of my asshole?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Oh to throw my hat into the ring because animosity is human beings . Jesus died in Japan .


Is that Jesus or jesús?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Bullshit!! What’s the opposite of my asshole?


Intake, outtake... you finger it out lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Intake, outtake... you finger it out lol.


Bahahahahaha my ole lady thinks I’m weird as fuck for saying you finger it out. Lmfao I’m glad I’m not alone..... wait.... so this means my mouth it the opposite of my asshole? Well.... shit.... I mean food....


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

Just trying to get on in the reindeer games . Ahh


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Just trying to get on in the reindeer games . Ahh


What’s the opposite of a reindeer huh?? An alligator?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> So something like this?


Think I read someone getting it at like a Whole Foods


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 19, 2019)

Made a 15 second video - pictures flatten the image too much - i wanted to show how thick she's getting already!!!

https://media.giphy.com/media/mFqpXPct0kxzWrt4nB/giphy.gif


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

If Some e else says shenanigans one more time I’m going to pistol whip them. Hey farva!! What’s the name of that restaurant with all that goofy shit on the wall?? 

Shenanigans? You mean shenanigans right? Oooooooooooo


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Just trying to get on in the reindeer games . Ahh


I know I sound all sophisticated and shit, but I'm just natures best attempt at a wise ass lol. Nothing about me makes sense, so don't ever take anything I say too personally.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I know I sound all sophisticated and shit, but I'm just natures best attempt at a wise ass lol. Nothing about me makes sense, so don't ever take anything I say too personally.


Better a wise ass than a dumbass eh?? lol see what I did there? 

Wait... so the opposite of a fart is fresh air? Let that shit sink in.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Made a 15 second video - pictures flatten the image too much - i wanted to show how thick she's getting already!!!


That's a negative Ghostrider. No show, we have a no show.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's a negative Ghostrider. No show, we have a no show.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 19, 2019)

https://media.giphy.com/media/mFqpXPct0kxzWrt4nB/giphy.gif

RIU won't let me image link a gif...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Better a wise ass than a dumbass eh?? lol see what I did there?
> 
> Wait... so the opposite of a fart is fresh air? Let that shit sink in.


Lol. Better to be pissed off than pissed on.

A fart is primarily composed of methane, so chlorine... lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I know I sound all sophisticated and shit, but I'm just natures best attempt at a wise ass lol. Nothing about me makes sense, so don't ever take anything I say too personally.


I’ve only met 3 ppl and that includes you that’s seen the movie out cold . Anyone who knows the def of a blumkin is a friend of mine lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> https://media.giphy.com/media/mFqpXPct0kxzWrt4nB/giphy.gif
> 
> RIU won't let me image link a gif...


I got it that time. Looks good. They're fattening up nice.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Better a wise ass than a dumbass eh?? lol see what I did there?
> 
> Wait... so the opposite of a fart is fresh air? Let that shit sink in.


Can’t Fathom.. I personally have gotten deviled eggs banned from this house .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ve only met 3 ppl and that includes you that’s seen the movie out cold . Anyone who knows the def of a blumkin is a friend of mine lol


Back atcha pawtna!


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 19, 2019)

ouch, $~250 electricity bill this month - been hammering the AC harder than normal plus the garden..


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I got it that time. Looks good. They're fattening up nice.


thank you!

for anyone else 

https://media.giphy.com/media/mFqpXPct0kxzWrt4nB/giphy.gif


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

That’s in the dwc?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ve only met 3 ppl and that includes you that’s seen the movie out cold . Anyone who knows the def of a blumkin is a friend of mine lol


Out cold is the shit. Just don’t try fucking a hot tub anytime soon.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s in the dwc?


yep, day 53 from seed!


----------



## Sir Patrick (Jun 19, 2019)

Tried to follow this, being a newish member. Went back 3cpages to catch up...

Then went to page 1, for a few replies...

Gonna have to start this one from the beginning sober.

Being kinda new here, I typically shy from the grow threads that have been here longer than me, but I'll catch up.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 19, 2019)

Id really hate to think ole boy is flipping fakes. Please no. 

Anyone ever seen these?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

No


----------



## Sir Patrick (Jun 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So I’m at 80 in tent with 50-55 humidity. Think if I add a real humidifier I can balance temps and humidity.


That's where I'm at...and raising humidity is easier than lowering temp...


----------



## Sir Patrick (Jun 19, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Ive grown for almost 15 years str8, started outdoor every year at 13, started indoor a year later lol...b4 "50 bud" and hydro hit the streets like crazy, when it was mostly Mexican brick, and old cat piss bud, im very glad thats how I had to begin. Had to learn the plant b4, the online tekz.
> Wish I still.had some of them old genetics, even from some of the brick I got.
> That light green sweet brick, I grew out some fire from that shit plenty times back then.


Looking to grow some of that old cat piss bud....


Considered myself lucky to find it back in the day...


----------



## Sir Patrick (Jun 19, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> ouch, $~250 electricity bill this month - been hammering the AC harder than normal plus the garden..



$250 was before my grow...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

Sir Patrick said:


> Tried to follow this, being a newish member. Went back 3cpages to catch up...
> 
> Then went to page 1, for a few replies...
> 
> ...


Yatahey! Where's the whisky?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yatahey! Where's the whisky?


Fuck .. plz


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Fuck .. plz


?? No whisky, we go home!


----------



## Sir Patrick (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yatahey! Where's the whisky?



Too hot up here..but here it was-


----------



## Sir Patrick (Jun 19, 2019)

Whiskey seasons not till outdoor harvest season....


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

Sir Patrick said:


> Tried to follow this, being a newish member. Went back 3cpages to catch up...
> 
> Then went to page 1, for a few replies...
> 
> ...


Welcome!! You’re in for a trip!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Id really hate to think ole boy is flipping fakes. Please no.
> 
> Anyone ever seen these?
> 
> View attachment 4352340 View attachment 4352345


Berner on IG made a PSA on fake carts a few months ago. Can’t remember what he said but what'd he charge you? If they’re close to what they go for in the dispensary I’d say it’s safe to say they’re fake since only place you can get cookies carts is from the cookies stores.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

Sir Patrick said:


> Whiskey seasons not till outdoor harvest season....


Every season is whisky season... every whisky is in season... all season... every season...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Berner on IG made a PSA on fake carts a few months ago. Can’t remember what he said but what'd he charge you? If they’re close to what they go for in the dispensary I’d say it’s safe to say they’re fake since only place you can get cookies carts is from the cookies stores.


Oh fuck! Another legit debate lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

Sparrow can keep the rum . I’ll share the whiskey .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Sparrow can keep the rum . I’ll share the whiskey .


Just went to a wine festival on Saturday. Spent the whole time at the whisky stand lol. Picked up some salted carmel whisky. Fucking A... it's dangerous in coffee.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Every season is whisky season... every whisky is in season... all season... every season...


It always and forever will Be whisky season.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Oh fuck! Another legit debate lol.


Hey we were due. This one looks legit. The box opens the right direction. The only question now is it a 1gram cart @Moabfighter ? Cookies doesn’t make 1 gram carts.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

I could imagine. Love whiskey . Carmel.... I’d be Barney at moes in that bar


----------



## Sir Patrick (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Every season is whisky season... every whisky is in season... all season... every season...


Might have to try a whiskey soon this summer...


----------



## Sir Patrick (Jun 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Welcome!! You’re in for a trip!



Haven't had a trip in many years that didn't involve driving or wearing my soul thin...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

Sir Patrick said:


> Haven't had a trip in many years that didn't involve driving or wearing my soul thin...


We thought it was handy, to take a trip and never leave the farm.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

According to the inter webs cookies carts only come in .5 gram and the box is white and the cart isn’t visible from the outside of the box. This was from multiple sites. Google is amazing.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

Sir Patrick said:


> Haven't had a trip in many years that didn't involve driving or wearing my soul thin...


lol this one may wear your soul thin!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> According to the inter webs cookies carts only come in .5 gram and the box is white and the cart isn’t visible from the outside of the box. This was from multiple sites. Google is amazing.


Yep. That’s why I posted a screenshot of my google search 

Nice try though by whoever I think it abojt has to be fake . I mean unless the site saying my fake boxes are fake.....

Idk man. Doesn’t smell like weed the cart.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yep. That’s why I posted a screenshot of my google search
> 
> Nice try though.


Multiple users on redd it says the same thing as well as a some users on 420 magazine and thc farmer. I’d say it’s safe to say those are fake but idk. 

Is the cart you gave a 1 gram cart?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Multiple users on redd it says the same thing as well as a some users on 420 magazine and thc farmer. I’d say it’s safe to say those are fake but idk.
> 
> Is the cart you gave a 1 gram cart?


I don’t know. I never vaped or had these oils before. I see no indication of quantity. Also no indication of any copyright or TM symbols. That’s usually on legit stuff isn’t it...?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I don’t know. I never vaped or had these oils before. I see no indication of quantity. Also no indication of any copyright or TM symbols. That’s usually on legit stuff isn’t it...?


Ya I would think so. Not sure though. I guess you can get on the cookies website and look at their anti counterfeit trademarks. I have no idea though. But from what I’ve read the boxes are white and you can’t see cart from outside the box.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I could imagine. Love whiskey . Carmel.... I’d be Barney at moes in that bar


Wish I could send you some. So smooth and just enough whisky bite... like a hot chick pressing her tits against your face with a bra on. You just want to rip that bra off... but then the whisky takes hold and suddenly you're in more of a lets hold hands and watch a movie mood lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Wish I could send you some. So smooth and just enough whisky bite... like a hot chick pressing her tits against your face with a bra on. You just want to rip that bra off... but then the whisky takes hold and suddenly you're in more of a lets hold hands and watch a movie mood lol.


What the actual fuck!?!? Lmfao


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> What the actual fuck!?!? Lmfao


The Dos Equis guy is gonna be switching trademarks soon, I'm telling ya lol. The most interesting man in the world would surely prefer a fine whisky to some toxic horse piss.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Wish I could send you some. So smooth and just enough whisky bite... like a hot chick pressing her tits against your face with a bra on. You just want to rip that bra off... but then the whisky takes hold and suddenly you're in more of a lets hold hands and watch a movie mood lol.


You have me sold . Lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> The Dos Equis guy is gonna be switching trademarks soon, I'm telling ya lol. The most interesting man in the world would surely prefer a fine whisky to some toxic horse piss.


I’m a whiskey guy myself.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> The Dos Equis guy is gonna be switching trademarks soon, I'm telling ya lol. The most interesting man in the world would surely prefer a fine whisky to some toxic horse piss.


Think he died from drinking that horse piss so long .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Wish I could send you some. So smooth and just enough whisky bite... like a hot chick pressing her tits against your face with a bra on. You just want to rip that bra off... but then the whisky takes hold and suddenly you're in more of a lets hold hands and watch a movie mood lol.


I need me some of this! Fuck sake bro lol!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think he died from drinking that horse piss so long .


Meh, they say Chuck Norris died 20 years ago. Death just hasn't worked up the courage to tell him yet.

The Dos Equis guy should be fine.

Then again, they say Chuck Norris went to Mars, and that's why there are no signs of life. That's gonna be hard for Dos Equis guy to beat.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> I need me some of this! Fuck sake bro lol!


I have it in coffee right now. Needed a pick me up to finish my ceiling lol.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 19, 2019)

Sir Patrick said:


> Looking to grow some of that old cat piss bud....
> 
> 
> Considered myself lucky to find it back in the day...


I was trying to figure out what country that smell originates from, I had found some info thru swami organic seed. Cant remember who was finding the phenos. 
But gas will know exactly and turn you onto a cross where.you can find it in his gear.


----------



## Sir Patrick (Jun 19, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I was trying to figure out what country that smell originates from, I had found some info thru swami organic seed. Cant remember who was finding the phenos.
> But gas will know exactly and turn you onto a cross where.you can find it in his gear.



Pure skunk, cat piss, stepped in dog shit and true Christmas tree pine is what I'm always looking for, from the old school (early 90's) days....

Pepper and mint, not so much- Ha!!!

Thx for the heads up.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 19, 2019)

Bh moving alot faster now that shes under 18/6

 Deez nuggs couple days old

 Got 2 scarabs going as well few days old. 

Took me a few to get the veg and flower sections all figured out but we are dialed in ready for action!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> View attachment 4352454 Bh moving alot faster now that shes under 18/6
> 
> View attachment 4352455 Deez nuggs couple days old
> 
> ...


You in coco?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You in coco?


Yep coco/perlite


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Yep coco/perlite


Don’t need let that shit get dry!!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Don’t need let that shit get dry!!


Ive been watering 2 times a day I go easy at first always seem to burn some shit if I dont


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Ive been watering 2 times a day I go easy at first always seem to burn some shit if I dont


Word!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Ive been watering 2 times a day I go easy at first always seem to burn some shit if I dont


If you feed twice a day, you can give half a feed each time. That'll prevent burn and lockout, while still giving it full nutrition. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If you feed twice a day, you can give half a feed each time. That'll prevent burn and lockout, while still giving it full nutrition.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Thats not a bad idea! Im always struggling to find the sweet spot with these nutes... I almost got it down


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

@3rd Monkey so my ph Is static and my water level and my ppm is dropping daily. She’s feeding right?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 19, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd Monkey so my ph Is static and my water level and my ppm is dropping daily. She’s feeding right?


That's as good as it gets.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 19, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's as good as it gets.


Yassss finally!! Lmao only took a month. 

Oh and.... here’s some bud porn.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 20, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yassss finally!! Lmao only took a month.
> 
> Oh and.... here’s some bud porn.
> 
> View attachment 4352509 View attachment 4352510


Nice and frosty, which plant is that?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 20, 2019)

Need more hydrotron or something along those lines .. what about sea shells lol ?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 20, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Nice and frosty, which plant is that?


Uhmmm either purple majik#2 or pillow Factory


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 20, 2019)

Purple sunset...


Only enough room to flower 4 fuckin plants...... 4x4. Lame.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 20, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Need more hydrotron or something along those lines .. what about sea shells lol ?


Think you can use aquarium gravel like from Walmart but double check with someone else to be sure.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 20, 2019)

@Sir Patrick 
"Pure skunk, cat piss, stepped in dog shit and true Christmas tree pine is what I'm always looking for, from the old school (early 90's) days....

Pepper and mint, not so much- Ha!!!

Thx for the heads up."
You will prolly enjoy quite a bit of my lines then haha, I mess with alot of early 90s lines, and before...theres a guy on here who has either 79' or 89' Christmas tree bud. I can find who it is, if your interested. 
Stepped in dog shit, is in some chemdawg phenos, also being related to a baby shit smell, and old school skunk smelt like dog shit after it was burned.
Many of my lines have the old dj short BB b4 his son started muddying the waters. 
The old original chemdawg cuts, 76 hippie mafia Thai stick, 76 panama red, 88NL#5/91NH, hippie mafia nigerian landrace. And many more.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 20, 2019)

Do you guys think this crit. daddy purple I got going could finish in 12 days from now? I know alot can happen in 2 weeks but she doesnt look like shes maturing, just keeps getting bigger. (Not complaining!)


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 20, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Do you guys think this crit. daddy purple I got going could finish in 12 days from now? I know alot can happen in 2 weeks but she doesnt look like shes maturing, just keeps getting bigger. (Not complaining!)
> View attachment 4352604 View attachment 4352605


12 days? Not a fuggin chance. IMO.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 20, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> 12 days? Not a fuggin chance. IMO.


Exactly my thoughts...


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 20, 2019)

See if grocery store has anything


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 20, 2019)

Had nothing I could use . Might have to wait till Saturday. Let’s hope these girls root and make it .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 20, 2019)

Figured why waste money . I’ll grab some rocks at the beach tomorrow and soak those and just use that .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 20, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Purple sunset...
> View attachment 4352600
> 
> Only enough room to flower 4 fuckin plants...... 4x4. Lame.


Haha I feel you, I got 5 jammed in this 4x4. Had to cut the tops off 2, bc of that crazy stretch from the tahoe og. 
3 younger ones in there u can see compared to the other 2.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 20, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Haha I feel you, I got 5 jammed in this 4x4. Had to cut the tops off 2, bc of that crazy stretch from the tahoe og.
> 3 younger ones in there u can see compared to the other 2.
> View attachment 4352630


Nice looking ladies !


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 20, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Nice looking ladies !


Appreciate it they're very happy, frosty and dense hahaha


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 20, 2019)

Realized I never did the 24hr update, so here's the 48hr plus a little more info on the organic portion of this.

Update Day 23

I've had the same bucket going since 3 days prior to sprout, no swaps. The only additions I made were with tap water to top off and a cup of compost tea at day 15.

 

 

 


I decided to dump and sterilize the bucket today (lots of buildup). Ph was sitting at 7.6, water temp at dump was 78F. I didn't need to but, I felt compelled to clean it for aesthetics lol.

I wanted to post the roots especially. Most folks would look at them and scream rot, but look closer. There is no twisting, decay, breakages, nothing. They were pruned 48hrs ago and you can see the new white growth shooting out.

Those are microbial colonies. I used a loupe and you can see the roots are very solid under the "slime". No foul smells, even with manure tea. Smells earthly, not like pond water.

I'm going to top for 8 tops at day 30, then flip.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 20, 2019)

Lol a lot of organic stains roots . You have a good root system going .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 20, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lol a lot of organic stains roots . You have a good root system going .



Thanks. 

I'm going to run the trio in the other buckets with compost tea only, see if there's any real difference in growth. As much as I love the trio, manure is free lol.


----------



## Xone43 (Jun 20, 2019)

lads


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 20, 2019)

Mornin, evenin, afternoon to ya.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 20, 2019)

Going to see if I can get this second tent going . Good to see you one!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 20, 2019)

If I added a 3rd bucket or cloner would I have to add another hlg 100 or a 65 ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 20, 2019)

A cloner no. A 3rd bucket, maybe if you don't have the spread or you can't keep even canopies on all of them.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 20, 2019)

That’s a ways away if I attempted. Adding any other light would be over kill at this point . Let me see if I can get these gals to get roots in water before I attempt


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 20, 2019)

Maybe ordered wrong plug adapter . Doesn’t fit hlg 100


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 20, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Maybe ordered wrong plug adapter . Doesn’t fit hlg 100


Well that's no good.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 20, 2019)

Poo poo .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 20, 2019)

the Qb male fits in the female of the adapter . Other way around it doesn’t . Maybe I’m to high but I didn’t want to force like a fart


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 20, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> the Qb male fits in the female of the adapter . Other way around it doesn’t . Maybe I’m to high but I didn’t want to force like a fart


What are you doing?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 20, 2019)

@3rd Monkey how do I know when my ppm has bottomed our again? And when to bump feed?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 20, 2019)

You have to check your daily drops to be precise. When they start tapering off, it's time to feed.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You have to check your daily drops to be precise. When they start tapering off, it's time to feed.


I’ve been taking my numbers daily haven’t really noticed them tapering yet.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 20, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> What are you doing?


Trying to use the adapter you listed lol . All good :


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 20, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Trying to use the adapter you listed lol . All good :


It’s not fitting?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 20, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’ve been taking my numbers daily haven’t really noticed them tapering yet.


Then it's still good to go. How much is it feeding over 24hrs?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Then it's still good to go. How much is it feeding over 24hrs?


20-30 ppm


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 20, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> 20-30 ppm


That's what I consider ideal. Once it starts getting close to 10-15ppm per day, it's time to bump it back up.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 20, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> 20-30 ppm


Good growth spurt coming your way.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's what I consider ideal. Once it starts getting close to 10-15ppm per day, it's time to bump it back up.


Now how high do I bump it? This is where I’m confused not on this. When I got everything on track my ppm was 460 last Thursday. Yesterday evening I was at 370. So when I taper off am I bumping back to 460?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 20, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Good growth spurt coming your way.


Fingers crossed I think I’m on my way here finally. Just in time too I’m going to let my manifold get vertical for about 10-12” and then I’m going to start flowering.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 20, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Now how high do I bump it? This is where I’m confused not on this. When I got everything on track my ppm was 460 last Thursday. Yesterday evening I was at 370. So when I taper off am I bumping back to 460?


Yup. Until it tells you that 460 isn't enough, keep it there.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yup. Until it tells you that 460 isn't enough, keep it there.


Ahh I get it now. So I need to make up a jug of super strong nute solution for the nute top off right? I mean I guess I could squirt it straight into the bucket. When I got my reservoir to 460 it was 2.5 Ml of each of the trio per gallon. So I take a 1 gallon jug and do the 2.5 per gallon at like 5 times the strength so like 12.5 ml of each of trio into a gallon to maintain my ratios but use it to bring my soup ppm up. Right?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 20, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Trying to use the adapter you listed lol . All good :


What happened? Get linked to the wrong part......?


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 20, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Ahh I get it now. So I need to make up a jug of super strong nute solution for the nute top off right? I mean I guess I could squirt it straight into the bucket. When I got my reservoir to 460 it was 2.5 Ml of each of the trio per gallon. So I take a 1 gallon jug and do the 2.5 per gallon at like 5 times the strength so like 12.5 ml of each of trio into a gallon to maintain my ratios but use it to bring my soup ppm up. Right?


this is where i fucked up. the plant doesn't follow any schedule. if you keep pumping nutes in there with the assumption of just getting the PPM back up to a specific number you run the risk of locking things out. i kept pumping calmag in with each refill of water and next thing i know she's screaming for calmag but i've got plenty in there!! lockout.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 20, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> this is where i fucked up. the plant doesn't follow any schedule. if you keep pumping nutes in there with the assumption of just getting the PPM back up to a specific number you run the risk of locking things out. i kept pumping calmag in with each refill of water and next thing i know she's screaming for calmag but i've got plenty in there!! lockout.


So what’s the solution?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 20, 2019)

Just spent 20 on a banger. Dude didn’t bubble wrap it. Got out of car. Straight onto the gravel and busted before ever I sticking it in piece. 


That’s the story of my life folks. Black cloud follows my skull.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 20, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> So what’s the solution?


mine is this

each week we have to do a certain mix right? it changes weekly... so we have to change the bucket weekly.

following @3rd Monkey's instructions, i will top her off each night with fresh water each night and remeasure ppm and ph

unless she's really eating everything in the container and showing deficiencies i think i'm going to just nute the bucket once a week. on day 7 of the week i'm gonna pump out the bucket, and put fresh shit in that night


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 20, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> mine is this
> 
> each week we have to do a certain mix right? it changes weekly... so we have to change the bucket weekly.
> 
> ...


This seems like the most logical thing to do. As well as the easiest doesn’t have me playing the guessing game.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 20, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Just spent 20 on a banger. Dude didn’t bubble wrap it. Got out of car. Straight onto the gravel and busted before ever I sticking it in piece.
> 
> 
> That’s the story of my life folks. Black cloud follows my skull.


sucks man... i got my banger from here:

https://bazaardude.com/collections/quartz-nails-bangers-enails-more

he used to sell cheap on ebay till he got kicked off ebay.. he said this in an email:



> With the unfortunate policy changes at Ebay, and as we’re sure you’ve noticed, our products on a large scale have been banned from their platform due to their “on a whim” rule changing.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 20, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> This seems like the most logical thing to do. As well as the easiest doesn’t have me playing the guessing game.


yeah i was hoping you'd agree - i think this is best path forward. then you can visually see the ppm's dropping daily and you can chart it to visually see how much she's eating daily - if shes progressing linearly you can almost predict the next feed cycle - i'm hoping it pans out that way!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 20, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> sucks man... i got my banger from here:
> 
> https://bazaardude.com/collections/quartz-nails-bangers-enails-more
> 
> he used to sell cheap on ebay till he got kicked off ebay.. he said this in an email:


Well. You just linked me to the most assorted banger site in the world for sure. Much appreciated. Was gonna go the eBay route. But now I’ll try this. Thanks.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 20, 2019)

Trying to do too much too fast on that DWC but I’m dumb so.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 20, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Well. You just linked me to the most assorted banger site in the world for sure. Much appreciated. Was gonna go the eBay route. But now I’ll try this. Thanks.


he doesn't sell them anymore it seems, but the quartz bangers i bought from him were thermochromic







heat the bottom until the thermochromic piece turns orange - if it hits red you've gone too far... eventually cools back to yellow when safe to touch


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 20, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah i was hoping you'd agree - i think this is best path forward. then you can visually see the ppm's dropping daily and you can chart it to visually see how much she's eating daily - if shes progressing linearly you can almost predict the next feed cycle - i'm hoping it pans out that way!


No doubt! And as the plant begins to be hungry I can bump the ppm. I’m with you. Makes it a lot easier to not BeN guessing.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 20, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Trying to do too much too fast on that DWC but I’m dumb so.


Idk looks just fine to me. Shits been putting on height daily and feeding just as it should. Nice and healthy.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 20, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> he doesn't sell them anymore it seems, but the quartz bangers i bought from him were thermochromic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too many choices to pick from.... sent my ole lady the link and told her I needed 14mm male. Surprise me.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 20, 2019)

Saw this on GC and kinda wanted to talk about it a little. Dude at The hydro shop swore “orrrrr instead of all these bottled nutes you can top dress these soil amenders and never really have to give your plants anything......”

Thought he was wack. Looked at him as such.... I did. But apparently there’s something to loading your soil with what the plant will want/eat, without burning it up?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 20, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Saw this on GC and kinda wanted to talk about it a little. Dude at The hydro shop swore “orrrrr instead of all these bottled nutes you can top dress these soil amenders and never really have to give your plants anything......”
> 
> Thought he was wack. Looked at him as such.... I did. But apparently there’s something to loading your soil with what the plant will want/eat, without burning it up?


That’s what I use in all my soil grows is dry amendments. Allows you to continuously use the same soils. Gotta got it with cone microbes to keep the happy but I went 6 cycles on the same dirt. You can top dress mid Grow and it will negate ever needing bottled nutes.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 20, 2019)

Banana Hammock day.... who fucking knows lmao.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 20, 2019)

@3rd Monkey 

16x14 

Lol the mother ship has arrived. Gonna start framing this weekend and then next week gotta trench out the ground to get a panel out there. Yeet!! Lmao. The studs under the window aren’t square it’s driving me fucking ape shit gonna rip them out and square them up.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 20, 2019)

Dang smoke. Haven’t seen yours in a while honestly. Not cuz I haven’t looked. Just haven’t been on here in a few weeks till last few days and hvent been on much at that. Looks like you mainlined? Neat dude. Wish the BH was a more vigorous plant. Mines honestly very effing bland..... nothing to really report. Isn’t even growing very much so I went ahead and topped it. I dunno. We will see what happens. Also my veg nute seems to have a little much N...... not overly concerned. Just see some clawing or whatever. Meh. Not complaining. Everything will ride out ok. But meh. Not my favorite plant ever by any means....

Think we started what....10th ish of may??


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 20, 2019)

Found out today one of my bosses house burned down from a sliding rack of lights. 12 MH/HPS. I found the news article. Real deal he got caught with ten elbows, a hell of a lot of cash, and 150 semi salvagable plants.....

Dude was first time offender, got record expunged, got two year probation or something and community service.

Obviously he had to have a good lawyer but hell......

They told him At work dude your house burned down let’s go! He got in his general formeans truck, he’s taking him home.... ole boy sparks up a Jay from his cig pack and GF is flipping wtf are you doing blah blah blah. Dude responds, getting ready to go to jail man. Burning one before they take me.

And he got there and was promptly taken into custody lol.

Dudes a 50yr old Vermont yankee type.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 20, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Dang smoke. Haven’t seen yours in a while honestly. Not cuz I haven’t looked. Just haven’t been on here in a few weeks till last few days and hvent been on much at that. Looks like you mainlined? Neat dude. Wish the BH was a more vigorous plant. Mines honestly very effing bland..... nothing to really report. Isn’t even growing very much so I went ahead and topped it. I dunno. We will see what happens. Also my veg nute seems to have a little much N...... not overly concerned. Just see some clawing or whatever. Meh. Not complaining. Everything will ride out ok. But meh. Not my favorite plant ever by any means....
> 
> Think we started what....10th ish of may??
> View attachment 4352887


Yep! Running nebulas manifold. Gonna let it get vertical to about a foot and flip the switch. Quite frankly I haven’t liked this strain much either finicky little cunt she is. And it’s not just one of us seems multiple people have had some sort of issues. The one in cocos loving life though. May be a phenotype thing idk. The one in coco is 2.5 weeks from sprout.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 20, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yep! Running nebulas manifold. Gonna let it get vertical to about a foot and flip the switch. Quite frankly I haven’t liked this strain much either finicky little cunt she is. And it’s not just one of us seems multiple people have had some sort of issues. The one in cocos loving life though. May be a phenotype thing idk. The one in coco is 2.5 weeks from sprout.
> View attachment 4352892


I really don’t have any clue what to do to make it “boom”. It just doesn’t seem like a strong plant. Don’t know the science and all that.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 20, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I really don’t have any clue what to do to make it “boom”. It just doesn’t seem like a strong plant. Don’t know the science and all that.


Could be because it’s Indica dominant. Most Indicas don’t grow tall. Just stay short and bushy. Maybe take some of the bigger fan leaves super crop your tall mains to bring the lowers up and then flip it ever know how it’s going to stretch.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 20, 2019)

@3rd Monkey @Smokexbreak 

okay so i just filled up 3 inches of water line back to the top with RO water.

yesterday:
ppm: 540
pH: 5.9

today:
ppm: 340
pH: 5.7 before adjusting it to 6.0

so tomorrow if ppm's drop to 140 that means she's drinking 200 ppm a day, and if that's the case I will be forced to renute the bucket tomorrow lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 20, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @3rd Monkey @Smokexbreak
> 
> okay so i just filled up 3 inches of water line back to the top with RO water.
> 
> ...


That’s my take on it as well. Crazy hungry girl!


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 20, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s my take on it as well. Crazy hungry girl!


my only fear is technically all 3 dropped... and according to this:






it means the last option there - potential acid rain issue? i should increase the ppm? 

i literally put that entire 4 gallons in fresh yesterday, pumped all the old shit out and everything

@3rd Monkey what say you sir?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 20, 2019)

What size pots are you running smoke. Your photos are unintentionally wonky to me for size reference. Idk why it’s probably just me. I can’t tell if they’re frickin huge, or not. Like there’s no baseline for me to use as a gauge lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 20, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> What size pots are you running smoke. Your photos are unintentionally wonky to me for size reference. Idk why it’s probably just me. I can’t tell if they’re frickin huge, or not. Like there’s no baseline for me to use as a gauge lol


Uhmm the banana hammock is in 3gallon and the sour crack is in a 2 gallon. I’ll BeN running all my coco photos in 3 gallons and my autos in 2 gallons.


----------



## 61falcon (Jun 20, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> mine is this
> 
> each week we have to do a certain mix right? it changes weekly... so we have to change the bucket weekly.
> 
> ...


This is what I do as well. 
I make up my original soup say 3gal. As level drops I top off with ph’d water. Once I have topped off with 3 gal water , that’s when I empty and make a new soup.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 20, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Ahh I get it now. So I need to make up a jug of super strong nute solution for the nute top off right? I mean I guess I could squirt it straight into the bucket. When I got my reservoir to 460 it was 2.5 Ml of each of the trio per gallon. So I take a 1 gallon jug and do the 2.5 per gallon at like 5 times the strength so like 12.5 ml of each of trio into a gallon to maintain my ratios but use it to bring my soup ppm up. Right?


I squirt it in the bucket and log how much ppm of each I put in. That way I can tailor more N or P or Ca or whatever.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 20, 2019)

I thought we were just talking adding nutes to increase PPm isn’t the way as lockouts will occur?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 20, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd Monkey
> 
> 16x14
> 
> ...


Sweet! You can make some magic happen in there. Nothing like an empty floor plan.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 20, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @3rd Monkey @Smokexbreak
> 
> okay so i just filled up 3 inches of water line back to the top with RO water.
> 
> ...


If it's taking that much you need to bump ppm. Try 650 and check your drop. Ph is stable so that's good news.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 20, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I thought we were just talking adding nutes to increase PPm isn’t the way as lockouts will occur?


How else do you raise ppm?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I squirt it in the bucket and log how much ppm of each I put in. That way I can tailor more N or P or Ca or whatever.


Ahhhh gotcha makes sense.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Sweet! You can make some magic happen in there. Nothing like an empty floor plan.


Amen to that!! I’m going to add a loft above the flower room to make it a drying space.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 20, 2019)

Here’s my 4x4 flower tent....... almost aggravated three plants are taking up 3/4ths the tent room.... and only three days into flip. Gonna get bigger..... taking on more water than I can keep up with hence the slight droop...


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> How else do you raise ppm?


Didn’t someone just say a page or two ago to start anew bucket instead of dumping more nutes in to raise ppm?

Also smoke can’t wait to see your shed.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 20, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Didn’t someone just say a page or two ago to start anew bucket instead of dumping more nutes in to raise ppm?
> 
> Also smoke can’t wait to see your shed.


That's what that chart says, but I say it's just hungry and bumping ppm will help. Me and charts have a history... we don't get along lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's what that chart says, but I say it's just hungry and bumping ppm will help. Me and charts have a history... we don't get along lol.


I feel you man. It’s really freaking hard to find proper vs improper information on the internet. A lot of wrong stuff gets said that even I catch onto sometimes, and often wonder what else is crock of shit, ya know?

I’ve used my lux meter once. Improperly. Not a clue how many inches high my QBs are. I’m using the cheapest nutes around lol. And this grow is becoming highest quality yet... I keep shit pretty damn simple, and it’s pretty damn easy.......

Idk.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 20, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I feel you man. It’s really freaking hard to find proper vs improper information on the internet. A lot of wrong stuff gets said that even I catch onto sometimes, and often wonder what else is crock of shit, ya know?
> 
> I’ve used my lux meter once. Improperly. Not a clue how many inches high my QBs are. I’m using the cheapest nutes around lol. And this grow is becoming highest quality yet... I keep shit pretty damn simple, and it’s pretty damn easy.......
> 
> Idk.


Sometimes you just have to get your hands dirty or go with the gut... but it's always best to keep it simple.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 20, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Didn’t someone just say a page or two ago to start anew bucket instead of dumping more nutes in to raise ppm?
> 
> Also smoke can’t wait to see your shed.


Gonna be doing some wicked shit out there. Gotta figure out the hvac. I can do all the electrical and everything else but there’s no window unit in the world that will keep this thing cool so that’ll be the trick I think. Gonna be fun.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hope everyone dressed appropriately today . Sun was no joke .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 20, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Hope everyone dressed appropriately today . Sun was no joke .


I wore my banana Hammock


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 20, 2019)

Cleared out a good bit of right of way today. Pretty beat. Been a long week.



Look up from the road. See the grey neutral wire? Then higher is a black primary. Can’t drop trees on those. The hill is STEEEEEP. Have to send the trees up the hill. Then cut the trees into bush sized pieces.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If it's taking that much you need to bump ppm. Try 650 and check your drop. Ph is stable so that's good news.


ok so if ph doesn't drop out of range it's considered "stable" ? so 5.9 dropping to 5.7 isn't a real drop?

if so then that means i fall under this category:

"hungry plant, raise EC. Very good situation to be in. Nute buffers are working and plant is taking in a balance of nutrients"

so tonight i will top off with RO to see what the drops were again and then i might nute straight into the bucket this time

i hate to fill it up with RO just to dump it and put a higher ppm mix in.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 21, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> ok so if ph doesn't drop out of range it's considered "stable" ? so 5.9 dropping to 5.7 isn't a real drop?
> 
> if so then that means i fall under this category:
> 
> ...


I would agree with that category more. There's no reason to dump a res if ph stays in range, ppm is dropping and water is dropping.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I would agree with that category more. There's no reason to dump a res if ph stays in range, ppm is dropping and water is dropping.


thank you - i was worried about the "potential acid rain" comment on the table lol... this makes more sense.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 21, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> thank you - i was worried about the "potential acid rain" comment on the table lol... this makes more sense.


If your ppm was rising, then I could see an acid rain problem. You're ph is probably dropping because as your plant feeds on N, it releases H, so it decreases slightly. 

A heavy P uptake will increase OH, so ph rises slightly.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 21, 2019)

My ph drops and my water lvl drops my ppm goes down by 20 a day . Been trying to up my ppm on the skunk and see how far I can push it .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 21, 2019)

20ppm a day is good darts.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If your ppm was rising, then I could see an acid rain problem. You're ph is probably dropping because as your plant feeds on N, it releases H, so it decreases slightly.
> 
> A heavy P uptake will increase OH, so ph rises slightly.


good to know!!!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 21, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> good to know!!!


You want to bump your feed so you average a 30-20ppm drop a day. 

The chart you are looking at grows plants differently than I do. They don't top off with fresh, just check the bucket and top off like you were doing. Lots of guessing. That method sucks in my opinion. 

The way I've been showing you guys is to top off with fresh, check ppm, then you know exactly what you're plant just did. By regulating your drops, you can control parameters that you can't with the other method. No guessing.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 21, 2019)

Forgot to post my set up . It’s in a closet so a little tight . Ghetto rigged ..yes . Will it be able to grow some plants.. let’s hope . Thanks to Moab for helping me solve my problem of lack of hydrotron . Picked a bag of reptile clay pebbles so I could top off my net cups.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You want to bump your feed so you average a 30-20ppm drop a day.
> 
> The chart you are looking at grows plants differently than I do. They don't top off with fresh, just check the bucket and top off like you were doing. Lots of guessing. That method sucks in my opinion.
> 
> The way I've been showing you guys is to top off with fresh, check ppm, then you know exactly what you're plant just did. By regulating your drops, you can control parameters that you can't with the other method. No guessing.


Agreed completely that this is the right path forward


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 21, 2019)

Never win on vaults giveaways.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Never win on vaults giveaways.


I’m not a huge fan of them. I like their involvement with the community and willingness to give free beans but shit I never have luck unless it’s a comparative. However my last comparative the candy dawg the beans took almost a month to show up thought customs got them so I emailed them and they sent a second pack and the day the second pack got delivered the first one came too. So I got 10 of the CDA’s and two shirts for free lol. I prefer attitude seeds over vault though fin in ordering over seas. I’ve been staying in the states though recently. I’m about to start ordering cannarado and jinx proof genetics after I make my barneys Farm order.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 21, 2019)

Kinda want to do an original nl and skunk and ak 47s .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Kinda want to do an original nl and skunk and ak 47s .


Those would Be fun as well as white widow and afghan kush.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 21, 2019)

Still have the g13 blueberry gum I want to try .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Still have the g13 blueberry gum I want to try .


I had one that never popped unfortunately it was the one and only one I had.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 21, 2019)

Might be one I get if I can get another air stone . Curious of how she’ll grow .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Might be one I get if I can get another air stone . Curious of how she’ll grow .


Supposed to be tasty!


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 21, 2019)

I just picked up some more buckets for the next grow cycle. Also grabbed another air stone, and they had a thing called the debudder






kills me that he just dumps it on the floor afterwards though lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 21, 2019)

Love the dwc !


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 21, 2019)

Iceman. Your tent is upside down........ lol. 


Flip it. Open those. Bottom vents up. Money. Lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 21, 2019)

Lmao doh .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 21, 2019)

Ahh I’ll flip it later . 100 plus on this beach .


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Iceman. Your tent is upside down........ lol.
> 
> 
> Flip it. Open those. Bottom vents up. Money. Lol.


Omg ice... lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 21, 2019)

In my defense. I got high and didn’t have instructions and had and did it in a tiny closet .. ughhh no excuse


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> In my defense. I got high and didn’t have instructions and had and did it in a tiny closet .. ughhh no excuse


Hey dog. We’ve all put a tent upside down before lol. Imagine having to flip a 4x4


Not fun.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 21, 2019)

Male or female?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Male or female?
> View attachment 4353348


That one part looks like a sack but could be camera angel . Rest doesn’t show any .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hey dog. We’ve all put a tent upside down before lol. Imagine having to flip a 4x4
> 
> 
> Not fun.


Lmao idk what you’re talking about dude!!! I’ve never put a tent upside down!! However I did kick the holy fuck out of the frame and threw the outside part around because I couldn’t get it to slip on the frame bahahahahaha


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Male or female?
> View attachment 4353348


Give it a few more days see if clusters develop. A single one still could be female and could shoot a pistol. Just give it a bit more time. Fingers crossed for you dude hope it’s a lady.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Give it a few more days see if clusters develop. A single one still could be female and could shoot a pistol. Just give it a bit more time. Fingers crossed for you dude hope it’s a lady.


Thank you. My theory on regs is if 99% turned male, no one would buy them. And some big strains are reg only so..... I understand there’s risk. Just curious how much risk. Running about 7-8 other regs right now I think. Thinking some will go male. So I expect to lose a few so planted a few....


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Thank you. My theory on regs is if 99% turned male, no one would buy them. And some big strains are reg only so..... I understand there’s risk. Just curious how much risk. Running about 7-8 other regs right now I think. Thinking some will go male. So I expect to lose a few so planted a few....


You’ve got a 50/50 shot it’s genetics. Just is what it is. 

Make sure you separate those males and get pollen. That’s some good genetics in regards to pollen to miss out on. This is why I haven’t popped any regular beans. Once I’ve hit my number on my stockpile of bud I’ll be running regulars for some pheno hunts. But I have to have two different tents to get those males away to collect pollen from.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Lmao idk what you’re talking about dude!!! I’ve never put a tent upside down!! However I did kick the holy fuck out of the frame and threw the outside part around because I couldn’t get it to slip on the frame bahahahahaha


Works out though . Fan push’s hot air out the vent up top without an extractor . My excuses ... shame on me .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Works out though . Fan push’s hot air out the vent up top without an extractor . My excuses ... shame on me .


If it’s not broke..... don’t fix it?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 21, 2019)

Banana Hammock #2 got its manifold cuts today.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 21, 2019)

Looking good man ! When you get the shed up and going . Game changer!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Never win on vaults giveaways.


Ive been lucky enough to win a few off the vault seedsman and herbies. Havent won any in awhile


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Looking good man ! When you get the shed up and going . Game changer!


Oh dude you’re telling me! That shits gonna be nuts. I’m planning on running a 14’x6’ flower room with 20 hlg 96 elites. Gonna start with 14 of them and eventually move to 20 to run them cooler. Looking at 2-3 carbon filters. Gotta get a dehumidifier for the flower room and the drying room/loft and figure out the AC shits going to get stupid expensive but it’ll be worth it’s gotta get plumbing and electrical to the shed still and I’m going to install several drains. Gonna have a sink and the veg room will have a place for clones gonna make a counter for it. I’ve got 10x14 to figure out vegging in. Probably will get a shit ton of 96’s for in there as well. This will be a year project or so. Probably will do most vegging inside my house until I can get the veg room set up. Setting up the flower room first.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> If it’s not broke..... don’t fix it?


There’s no way for the tent to bring in fresh air..... needs a bottom vent or two open cuz air rises you know so fresh air in bottom fan out the top.....


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> There’s no way for the tent to bring in fresh air..... needs a bottom vent or two open cuz air rises you know so fresh air in bottom fan out the top.....


I know. I was being sarcastic. But I mean if you have a exhaust fan it’ll pull fresh air in regardless of where the holes are located. Doesn’t exactly have to be at the bottom. The hot air would be being vented through the exhaust cool fresh air from the side panels.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 21, 2019)

Negative pressure ftw


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 21, 2019)

Is there a name for one phenotype strains? I was looking at ethos strains the other day and there was one that they said there’s rwally only one phenotype. Then had its traits blah blah blah. Surely there’s a name for that style. Thanks for any help


----------



## Herbrewisralight (Jun 22, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Yeah I dont know our chances on ever getting some true Mac 1. I think its circulating in Cali but hard to find anywhere else. I cant wait til Michigan has more famous breeders and theres rare clone only strains here that I can get my hands on.


Go to strainly.com. Mac caps cut is being sold on there with other rare clone only strains.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 22, 2019)

My girls are pissed at the change from lights inside at night to outside.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 22, 2019)

Why are they pissed?


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 22, 2019)

Something with the change in light schedule/strength plus all the rain? Idk.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 22, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Something with the change in light schedule/strength plus all the rain? Idk.


Ah ok. I just had to cut the shit out of my outdoor plants because of the rain. Getting rot already, they grew too thick and some started flowering already.

Any word on your power yet?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> There’s no way for the tent to bring in fresh air..... needs a bottom vent or two open cuz air rises you know so fresh air in bottom fan out the top.....


I keep the tent door open . It’s in a closet . I’ll end up flipping it today after work .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 22, 2019)

Well fellas, this BH of mine aint doin shit lately... i think all the mainlining demoralized it and now its just sitting there watching MTV and raiding my fridge while Im not home.... definitely a teenager..


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Well fellas, this BH of mine aint doin shit lately... i think all the mainlining demoralized it and now its just sitting there watching MTV and raiding my fridge while Im not home.... definitely a teenager..
> 
> View attachment 4353716


Lmao. Mine seems to have slowed down . It’s eating and drinking and roots are still growing .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 22, 2019)

If anyone remembers me mentioning I was gonna gift a few of my plants to my friend to let him grow them outdoors so I could continue on with other things.

Went over to his house last night and got these pics before it got too dark.

   

They are all droopy after a long day in the sun?? Anyways, the tallest one is 4'2" from the base. Gonna be a good summer.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

Hope you get some of the fruit off them .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Hope you get some of the fruit off them .


Ohhhhhh 50%


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

Decent deal .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

Not tooting my own horn. Very surprised. Never had plants this big.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Decent deal .


It works well. The biggest one was kosher kush and if I had kept her, I wouldve had a 10 week strain I think that was stretching like 2 times the amount as the ones that were with her. I just had to get her out of there. So this was the way to fix it. The other two I grew out specifically for him to do outdoors.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Not tooting my own horn. Very surprised. Never had plants this big.
> 
> View attachment 4353734


Lookin good moab!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

Thank buddy. I probably wouldn’t cry if the angry hulk was male....... need to get BH and Blueberry in the flower tent before to long


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

Looking good man !


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 22, 2019)

Herbrewisralight said:


> Go to strainly.com. Mac caps cut is being sold on there with other rare clone only strains.


Ive gotten a few beans from people off strainly never grew any of them out yet theres alot of debate if the people are selling legit strain of beans.. ive been tempted to try a clone tho!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 22, 2019)

How do they prove their clones are from the real rare phenos?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

I don’t trust the site enough .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I don’t trust the site enough .


Remember that nick guy?

Try and find him now. His page goes straight to strainly homesite. 

Told you he was rope a doping people. Dude likely sent out a million bag seeds, got rich, and vanished.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 22, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> How do they prove their clones are from the real rare phenos?


You really dont thats my problem. I took a chance spent 20 bucks and got a bunch of beans from a guy im curious if they are legit tho guess the only way to find out is grow one lol


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 22, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> You really dont thats my problem. I took a chance spent 20 bucks and got a bunch of beans from a guy im curious if they are legit tho guess the only way to find out is grow one lol


Thats true. Just gonna have to try it out!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

However. Before we bash Strainly, there are real breeders on there. Subcool is on there. BOG seeds is on there and they sell on expensive banks too. They say hey this is us. Blah blah. Just have to research.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 22, 2019)

@iceman2494 

Have an idea for your hydro before you take off with it, if you want.

When you start your buckets, do one with 100-150ppm of nutes and one without nutes. 

I remember we talked about it the other day, so I did it and want to see if you get the same results.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 22, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @iceman2494
> 
> Have an idea for your hydro before you take off with it, if you want.
> 
> ...


Im interested to hear about the results. Heres my Trainwreck. Goin kinda slow. Its been cold at night lately so I turned on the heater today. Hope it helps.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 22, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Im interested to hear about the results. Heres my Trainwreck. Goin kinda slow. Its been cold at night lately so I turned on the heater today. Hope it helps.


Yea, warmth helps. My room goes between 80-85 during the day and 70-75 at night. The first week is still the slowest. Then they go boom.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 22, 2019)

Yeah, this is like day 3 and the growth is nice and healthy looking. I got my thermostat set for lile 72°. Should do better the next few days


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

Man just my house air makes my tent too cold. 70-74 ish. They look a lot happier in 80 degrees like if I forget to turn air on...... but it’s summer outside so. 

After running HPS for a long time, never imagined I’d have a too cold problem lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 22, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Yeah, this is like day 3 and the growth is nice and healthy looking. I got my thermostat set for lile 72°. Should do better the next few days


Day 1
 

Day 10

 

Day 11

 

It'll pick up in no time, and then it will take off.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 22, 2019)

@Moabfighter

I want you to be able to rock hydro, so I'm going to attempt to build a system that you (and everybody else) can use that's just as easy as soil... since I know that's your thing.

ODST is going to day 30, just to see the 8 top main in 30 days, then going in dirt outdoors.

I'm going to run 4 buckets as testers. This organic hydro is almost stupid easy. Just gonna cost you an extra bucket, air stone and some bio filters... plus the shit/compost I send you if I can get it nailed down.

I think it's going to work.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @Moabfighter
> 
> I want you to be able to rock hydro, so I'm going to attempt to build a system that you (and everybody else) can use that's just as easy as soil... since I know that's your thing.
> 
> ...


Ready to try when you’re ready to reteach boss. Have rocks, open bucket, air stones, blah blah blah. Just need a CLEAN, worker friendly, able to be left for half the day then fixed but thrive, DWC


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Is there a name for one phenotype strains? I was looking at ethos strains the other day and there was one that they said there’s rwally only one phenotype. Then had its traits blah blah blah. Surely there’s a name for that style. Thanks for any help


F3-F5’s they’re more stable genetics with specifics bread in and out.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Man just my house air makes my tent too cold. 70-74 ish. They look a lot happier in 80 degrees like if I forget to turn air on...... but it’s summer outside so.
> 
> After running HPS for a long time, never imagined I’d have a too cold problem lol


This is the tricky part with QB’s because they don’t put off the same amount of heat the leaf surface temps are generally under what’s not conducive to vigorous growth of 
Ambient temps with HPS gives you roughly the same leaf surface temps QB’s however the ambient temps can and is often recommended to be higher to bring the leaf surface temps up. My flower tent is currently running between 83-85 degrees which with HPS would be no good but with QB’s it sets my leaf surface temps between 78-80 which is prime.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @iceman2494
> 
> Have an idea for your hydro before you take off with it, if you want.
> 
> ...


So should I add nutes now ? Or when I get roots in water?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ready to try when you’re ready to reteach boss. Have rocks, open bucket, air stones, blah blah blah. Just need a CLEAN, worker friendly, able to be left for half the day then fixed but thrive, DWC


This will require an extra non-grow bucket and stone to bubble rabbit shit/compost in. No smell, no mess, just making a tea. No worry about ppm, ph usually just monitored, not really any adjusting. Only add water and tea when needed. No bottles to fuck with.

Give me 3 weeks to a month so I can stay ahead of you in case there are issues, then I can guide you through.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So should I add nutes now ? Or when I get roots in water?


Now is good lol. Thanks.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

I’ll add 100 ppm tot he purple sunset . You don’t think it’ll cause a burn


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

Any more of idea if male or female....?
   

Personally am leaning towards balls...... idk.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll add 100 ppm tot he purple sunset . You don’t think it’ll cause a burn


I know it won't cause a burn. I think you'll notice a difference in the first 5 days.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Any more of idea if male or female....?
> View attachment 4353822 View attachment 4353823 View attachment 4353824 View attachment 4353825
> 
> Personally am leaning towards balls...... idk.


Looks like balls to me...


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Looks like balls to me...


Trash it?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 22, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Thats true. Just gonna have to try it out!


Im planning to run a few in the near future here. The guy I bought them from says his favorite strain was blueberry so I got like 4 different crosses with the blueberry hoping they are the real deal!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Trash it?


You can, or you can chop it all up, put it in a mason jar, fill it with everclear, let it sit for 2 weeks or longer, then evaporate some of the alcohol off and you have a tincture. No such thing as waste lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

I know this is a redundant question. I need a good cheap seed bank in us .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I know it won't cause a burn. I think you'll notice a difference in the first 5 days.


I’ll give it a go when I get home . That’s what 2 ml each ? I’m also in tap water so my ppm yesterday was I think 114


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I know this is a redundant question. I need a good cheap seed bank in us .


GYO.green or JBC seeds. JBC has a thread on here in general.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll give it a go when I get home . That’s what 2 ml each ? I’m also in tap water so my ppm yesterday was I think 114


Don't count the tap. 1ml of each per gallon, so if 3 gallons 3ml of each in a bucket.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

That attitude seed bank I seen doesn’t look bad on deals and price . Just don’t feel like dealing with customs


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Don't count the tap. 1ml of each per gallon, so if 3 gallons 3ml of each in a bucket.


Should be around 4 gal . So do 4 ml each ?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I know this is a redundant question. I need a good cheap seed bank in us .


Seedsman orders now ship from US. Well. The package comes from US. They may send your order from Europe to someone in the US then they send to you. Idk. All o know is last time I ordered from seedsman it came from United States...... thought it was worth noting as I’ve used seedsman over 5 times and never had the slightest of issues......


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That attitude seed bank I seen doesn’t look bad on deals and price . Just don’t feel like dealing with customs


I use attitude all the time. Its something like $10-15 for stealth shipping but they are pretty creative with how they do it and it was different everytime I have gotten something. For EU genetics, I wouldnt go anywhere else.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

Is there really anything active in this angry hulk? I’ll do something with it if it’ll provide any effects..... if it’s just to dick off with.... I’ll throw it in the trash lol. Guess give it a few more days huh? It’s been bitchy it’s whole life. Wasn’t gonna be surprised if it wasn’t fem. 

I will start three more though in hopes of a girl one day.....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Should be around 4 gal . So do 4 ml each ?


Whatever you started with last time. 2,3,4... whatever you're feeling lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Is there really anything active in this angry hulk? I’ll do something with it if it’ll provide any effects..... if it’s just to dick off with.... I’ll throw it in the trash lol. Guess give it a few more days huh? It’s been bitchy it’s whole life. Wasn’t gonna be surprised if it wasn’t fem.
> 
> I will start three more though in hopes of a girl one day.....


Yea, it'll give you a buzz in a tincture.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Whatever you started with last time. 2,3,4... whatever you're feeling lol.


I understand you lol . I’ll boost it in a few .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I use attitude all the time. Its something like $10-15 for stealth shipping but they are pretty creative with how they do it and it was different everytime I have gotten something. For EU genetics, I wouldnt go anywhere else.


Have my cart full on attitude. Just wanted US so I didn’t have to fuck with customs and faster shipping


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Have my cart full on attitude. Just wanted US so I didn’t have to fuck with customs and faster shipping


For sure, it took about a week and a half to show up on average for me. Im confident if you did the stealth shipping you would get it, its guaranteed so you will get them eventually lol. Just sharing my experience to help you with your choice


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 22, 2019)

I think I want to get some cannarado next, but I have a ton of beans to go through right now so just gonna wait for a while.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I think I want to get some cannarado next, but I have a ton of beans to go through right now so just gonna wait for a while.


Been looking at symbiotic lately myself. Guess their wedding crasher and the mimosa are their staples. Look amazing. Look hella expensive too...... shit.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Any more of idea if male or female....?
> View attachment 4353822 View attachment 4353823 View attachment 4353824 View attachment 4353825
> 
> Personally am leaning towards balls...... idk.


I’d still give it a few days to Be sure


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I know this is a redundant question. I need a good cheap seed bank in us .


Have yet to find a cheap one In the US. What are you looking for? Cause the DNA on Maine clone company was reasonable. Also cannarado on seeds here now are like 80 for a 6 pack of fem.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Been looking at symbiotic lately myself. Guess their wedding crasher and the mimosa are their staples. Look amazing. Look hella expensive too...... shit.


Mimosa sounds like a winner. Do you know the genetics for the wedding crasher?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Mimosa sounds like a winner. Do you know the genetics for the wedding crasher?


Wedding crasher is wedding cake x purple punch. 

Wedding cake is cherry pie x..... Girl Scout cookies. Was gonna get a wedding cake bean actually there’s one for 7 dollars by garden of green on seedsman.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That attitude seed bank I seen doesn’t look bad on deals and price . Just don’t feel like dealing with customs


If you do the discreet shipping from attitude they guarantee delivery. Just a thought I love attitude for over seas. You get the freebies they offer and the beginning of each month they do the monthly freebies. So like on the front page if you spend x amount you get 5 single freebies plus their monthly freebies which is 5 single beans of different breeders and strains then the original offer so you get 10 freebies no of different breeders and strains. Also if you click the promotions tab and order some of the promos they generally add in freebies. Last order I did through them I did this and ended up with 25 free seeds all different genetics and breeders pretty good deal to get a wide array of stuff. ONLY issue is they’re single seeds. That blueberry gum I had was one of those and it didn’t pop so I didn’t have any more of those. Kinda sucked.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Have yet to find a cheap one In the US. What are you looking for? Cause the DNA on Maine clone company was reasonable. Also cannarado on seeds here now are like 80 for a 6 pack of fem.


Agree I really was wanting to try that cheap brand on Maine clone. The names and genetics are enticing.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Been looking at symbiotic lately myself. Guess their wedding crasher and the mimosa are their staples. Look amazing. Look hella expensive too...... shit.


Symbiotics supposed to have some fire man.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 22, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I think I want to get some cannarado next, but I have a ton of beans to go through right now so just gonna wait for a while.


Cannarados got that fucking heat dude! they’ve got some old ass original heirloom genetics for the parents. The sundae driver is supposed to Be the bees knees man. 

On ethos is dropping some heat in the next month too. Some tangie strains coming out soon.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

Check this DNA genetics link if you all are bored. Seeing some alleged 60 day auto strains that look nice. 
https://dnagenetics.com/seeds/seed-brands/dna-genetics.html


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Agree I really was wanting to try that cheap brand on Maine clone. The names and genetics are enticing.


I did too only thing was they were regs. The DNA are feminized. The kush berry and 24k gold caught my eye $65 for 6 ain’t bad


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Symbiotics supposed to have some fire man.


I’d legit have to save for a pack of those..... 

Pretty expensive. And regs at that. You noticed a lot of even “great” breeders ONLY have regs....... hmmm.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I did too only thing was they were regs. The DNA are feminized. The kush berry and 24k gold caught my eye $65 for 6 ain’t bad


Wanna run Kush Berry together? I’d get a pack if you got a pack....


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Check this DNA genetics link if you all are bored. Seeing some alleged 60 day auto strains that look nice.
> https://dnagenetics.com/seeds/seed-brands/dna-genetics.html


Their sorbet line looks enticing


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 22, 2019)

Damn it... you guys make me wanna buy more seeds. I only have like 50 to go through right now haha. I wa actually considering doing Barney's LSD next


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’d legit have to save for a pack of those.....
> 
> Pretty expensive. And regs at that. You noticed a lot of even “great” breeders ONLY have regs....... hmmm.


Ya I was reading an interview of the cannarado guys in 420 magazine the reason most of them do that is to eliminate the hermie trait. Any feminized bean has the hermie trait whether it’s dominant or recessive it’s still there. So they deal in regs to eliminate that.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 22, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Damn it... you guys make me wanna buy more seeds. I only have like 50 to go through right now haha. I wa actually considering doing Barney's LSD next


I was too. But I popped a few gorilla bomb instead because they’re going into DWC and I wan an make sure I’ve got this shit down Before I use beans I only have a few of.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Ya I was reading an interview of the cannarado guys in 420 magazine the reason most of them do that is to eliminate the hermie trait. Any feminized bean has the hermie trait whether it’s dominant or recessive it’s still there. So they deal in regs to eliminate that.


Could you honestly say you’d prefer to have to throw a whole plant away vs getting free seeds?

For the dealer maybe this is no good. But for the homegrower..... sure sucks I’m about to have to throw this plant away that I’ll get zero buds from. Ya know??? I get both sides the coin. But sucks the crapshoot.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Wanna run Kush Berry together? I’d get a pack if you got a pack....


I’d run some I’ll have to order them later this week though.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’d run some I’ll have to order them later this week though.


Ever grown/smoked any “cherry” strains?

Got a little nug from my dad of some cherry ghost and the flavor and smells were almost too good to be true. Been turned onto cherries ever since.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Could you honestly say you’d prefer to have to throw a whole plant away vs getting free seeds?
> 
> For the dealer maybe this is no good. But for the homegrower..... sure sucks I’m about to have to throw this plant away that I’ll get zero buds from. Ya know??? I get both sides the coin. But sucks the crapshoot.


Man I feel that!! Save the pollen though and make a tincture like 3m said. That way it’s not a complete waste. This is honestly why I rarely run regs. Makes me sick tossing plants because the amount resources wasted. Nutes,soil/medium/, time/effort, and space in the tent. Just not ideal for me.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ever grown/smoked any “cherry” strains?
> 
> Got a little nug from my dad of some cherry ghost and the flavor and smells were almost too good to be true. Been turned onto cherries ever since.


Ya cherry strains are tasty. The purple majik is actually a cherry heirloom plant ethos has been keeping around for awhile. I think it was somehow in the cherry garcia genetics. I could Be wrong there but it would make sense. They don’t even give you the name of it. It just says cherry heirloom cut whatever the hell that means. But my purple majiks in the flower tent smell fucking amazing and they’re starting to Turn purple.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 22, 2019)

Hey Moab, I got a couple testers that are made up of 25% The White 25% Triangle Kush 50% cherry pie. They are doing great. They took to manifolding really well. They are the next ones to go into flowering.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 22, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Hey Moab, I got a couple testers that are made up of 25% The White 25% Triangle Kush 50% cherry pie. They are doing great. They took to manifolding really well. They are the next ones to go into flowering.


I forgot earlier but Barney’s farms putting out some hitters too. 

Blue gelato 41 
Glookies
LSD 
Pineapple chunk 

The pineapple chunk smells like pineapple gummy bears


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 22, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I forgot earlier but Barney’s farms putting out some hitters too.
> 
> Blue gelato 41
> Glookies
> ...


Their tangerine dream and blue cheese are hitters too


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

I just wanted to do single seeds like from Barney’s farms and nirvana etc .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Hey Moab, I got a couple testers that are made up of 25% The White 25% Triangle Kush 50% cherry pie. They are doing great. They took to manifolding really well. They are the next ones to go into flowering.


Wanna make a trade for one? Lol


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I just wanted to do single seeds like from Barney’s farms and nirvana etc .


Thats what I do with attitude.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Wanna make a trade for one? Lol


 
I dont think they would make it in the mail


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Thats what I do with attitude.


Guess that’s what I’ll do with discreet shipping .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

Get some banging pretty singles iceman.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> View attachment 4353899
> I dont think they would make it in the mail


Looks great man


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

My clones haven’t been taking well. Using that Walmart root hormone powder. Has been making my shit yellow at the tips bad. 

So I just took two whole blueberry nodes and planted them in a coco pellet thing and straight into a solo cup of dirt and gave well water. Lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

Lot of little stuff going on in the veg tent. If these regs are really 50/50 I need to start a lot more....


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

Can someone please who uses social media ask the ethos guys how long the cherry Garcia flowers for.....? Can’t find shit online except it’s a festival strain


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

Have to ask someone who grows it . Ethos ppl didnyvhave a time frame .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Get some banging pretty singles iceman.


Going with some Barney’s farms and nirvana . Cheap 7-10 a seed .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 22, 2019)

What are you getting from nirvana?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 22, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Their tangerine dream and blue cheese are hitters too


That tangerine dreams been on my to buy list too.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

Nirvana big bud was great


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

Had hell of luck with getting nirvana raspberry cough to germinate. In fact I believe Steve sent me one recently! Hell why not. 

Also just popped two scarab reg and two ODST reg 

@3rd Monkey thank you. Hell. Or gro hooked me up with some widow..... gonna run one from all my friends who’ve sent to me on here. You guys are awesome. Got a lot of beans from friends. Hope you all have enjoyed/will enjoy my return end one day. Those Moab’s stuff.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 22, 2019)

I got a bean of Nirvana's AK48


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 22, 2019)

Also Violators Kush and Red Dragon from Barney's


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Also Violators Kush and Red Dragon from Barney's


Heard the red dragon is great


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

Iceman before you confirm your nirvana picks really dive deep on them. Nirvana is old school like “call us in high times in 1996 and order your seeds” old school. Lot of goodies to be found with them. Hard to pick from.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Had hell of luck with getting nirvana raspberry cough to germinate. In fact I believe Steve sent me one recently! Hell why not.
> 
> Also just popped two scarab reg and two ODST reg
> 
> @3rd Monkey thank you. Hell. Or gro hooked me up with some widow..... gonna run one from all my friends who’ve sent to me on here. You guys are awesome. Got a lot of beans from friends. Hope you all have enjoyed/will enjoy my return end one day. Those Moab’s stuff.


Just popped a deez nugs the other day man!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

Anyone have a promo code for attitude ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

This is what I have so far .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 22, 2019)

Looks like a great list.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

Nice cart. I PERSONALLY would pick nirvana NL. But that’s just ME. Good pics man.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

Alright @3rd Monkey . Tap water plus gff was 138 . 2 ml each bumped me up to 245 after I ph down to 5.9 .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Nice cart. I PERSONALLY would pick nirvana NL. But that’s just ME. Good pics man.


Thanks . Switched to nirvana. Did the Barney’s farms that y’all mentioned up top . I thought someone before mentioned they had a discount code .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Thanks . Switched to nirvana. Did the Barney’s farms that y’all mentioned up top . I thought someone before mentioned they had a discount code .


Don’t confirm your order yet. Someone will help you out. Seeds aren’t going anywhere. Let me try and google you a resource lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Alright @3rd Monkey . Tap water plus gff was 138 . 2 ml each bumped me up to 245 after I ph down to 5.9 .


That'll do.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

@Smokexbreak youre familiar with Instagram aren’t you? Can you Like look up a attitude hashtag or sometime and see if someone has a code?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Alright @3rd Monkey . Tap water plus gff was 138 . 2 ml each bumped me up to 245 after I ph down to 5.9 .


Did you check on that thing?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Did you check on that thing?


What thing ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

Oh shit


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What thing ?


The package.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 22, 2019)

Do you guys imagine each other lol? Not in a gay way haha.

I assimilate you guys to people I already know with similar personalities since I've never met any of you. I have characters for all you guys lol.

Just wiped out half a glass blunt and got lost in thought... in case you're wondering.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Do you guys imagine each other lol? Not in a gay way haha.
> 
> I assimilate you guys to people I already know with similar personalities since I've never met any of you. I have characters for all you guys lol.
> 
> Just wiped out half a glass blunt and got lost in thought... in case you're wondering.


I always pictured Clyde as butters from South Park .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 22, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Do you guys imagine each other lol? Not in a gay way haha.
> 
> I assimilate you guys to people I already know with similar personalities since I've never met any of you. I have characters for all you guys lol.
> 
> Just wiped out half a glass blunt and got lost in thought... in case you're wondering.


Yes lol all the time. You remind me of one of my cousins


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I always pictured Clyde as butters from South Park .


Stop!! Bahahahahaha me too!!!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

I’m a real life beavis. 

One day at work I walked about 50 feet down the road with gas/oil mix can and poured it that whole 50 feet and set it on fire. Burned way longer than I thought it would..........


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m a real life beavis.
> 
> One day at work I walked about 50 feet down the road with gas/oil mix can and poured it that whole 50 feet and set it on fire. Burned way longer than I thought it would..........


God you must live in no mans land. They don’t allow us to shoot fireworks in the city .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

I’ve hung with Clyde and his assimilation is..... well. Never mind. 

There’s some decent bare knuckle boxing tonight. Find a stream. Worth watching.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> God you must live in no mans land. They don’t allow us to shoot fireworks in the city .


People shoot handguns outside around here. And I don’t mean black folk. There are no black folk where I live.....


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

But it was on the main road to be honest. Got lucky no cars went through considering how long it was ablaze.....

I think of iceman as Chris Farley but prolly not as fat


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’ve hung with Clyde and his assimilation is..... well. Never mind.
> 
> There’s some decent bare knuckle boxing tonight. Find a stream. Worth watching.


Can never find a link to ufc .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Can never find a link to ufc .


We should be watching UFC together tonight live lol. Like in person. They don’t come to east coast much.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> People shoot handguns outside around here. And I don’t mean black folk. There are no black folk where I live.....


Jesus don’t wear an “all lives matter” shirt here . Some don’t respond well to it . Now if I wear my vault shirts .. ayy “Hell yea, keep blazing stay amazing “!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> We should be watching UFC together tonight live lol. Like in person. They don’t come to east coast much.


Nope . Vegas and west coast bs .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

Last time I tried to watch maywether and mcgregor fight .. when I finally found a link .. fight was over.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> @Smokexbreak youre familiar with Instagram aren’t you? Can you Like look up a attitude hashtag or sometime and see if someone has a code?


Didn’t find anything.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

I’ll just roll with it . 72$ with a “shirt”. Good or no ?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll just roll with it . 72$ with a “shirt”. Good or no ?


Totally up to you man. I keep considering buying more then stopping myself. My interests may change or what’s best may change by the time room comes for me to grow more. I’m going to have to flip my veg tent to a flower tent if everything grows like the rest have been.....


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll just roll with it . 72$ with a “shirt”. Good or no ?


How many beans? What did ya get?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

Didn’t submit . I posted a page back of the cart . Could I do better ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

If you haven’t noticed I like indicas lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

So here’s my bh .. things hard to satisfy.. might need to feed more.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

Tropic thunder . Like the stink it puts off . Idk what happened to the one leaf . User error ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

Skunk hero more of a sweet smell so far than a skunk . First dwc .. still learning


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 22, 2019)

Looking good Ice, wish my BH was lookin like that


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

Thanks trying . Still think it could be better .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 22, 2019)

Got a whole case of these purple swish swishers.. great wrap!

 Also picked up a new box mod.. trying to quit the cigarettes for good! Shits rough


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Tropic thunder . Like the stink it puts off . Idk what happened to the one leaf . User error ?


My roots look just like this!! That’s a good sign Batman!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> View attachment 4353982 Got a whole case of these purple swish swishers.. great wrap!
> 
> View attachment 4353983 Also picked up a new box mod.. trying to quit the cigarettes for good! Shits rough


On the stoppage of ciggs.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> On the stoppage of ciggs.


Man I smoke a pack easy a day at fucking work everyone smokes there so whenever theres nothing to do someone lights up then its me lighting up shits stupid anymore figure id save money vaping in the long run got a good flavor too the wife picked out its strawberry apple watermelon with a hint of menthol... havent had a cig since this morning think I got this


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 22, 2019)

Think it’s habit/ routine that gets me . Enjoyable.. not so much .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 22, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think it’s habit/ routine that gets me . Enjoyable.. not so much .


Routine for damn sure. I usually wake up and have a cig lol im done with it bro!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 22, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Routine for damn sure. I usually wake up and have a cig lol im done with it bro!


You’ll be good just keep at it dominated expect perfection. I quit using the vape for 2 years and i only picked back up cause I cant smoke bud and sometimes the vape doesn’t do it when I’m craving weed. But I smoke like 2-3 a day if that. I still vape but as soon as I can smoke bud again I’m putting them down again.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 22, 2019)

@iceman2494 what beans did you pick?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

What’d someone say to do with that angry hulk besides throw it away....? It’s a male :/


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

Pluck these things and there’s a little round pod in my hand. Balls yes?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> What’d someone say to do with that angry hulk besides throw it away....? It’s a male :/





Moabfighter said:


> Pluck these things and there’s a little round pod in my hand. Balls yes?
> 
> View attachment 4354172



Didn't we just do this last night lol? Or am I timeslipping again?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Didn't we just do this last night lol? Or am I timeslipping again?


No you’re right sorry. Just trying to confirm confirm it’s a male


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

Whipped up some nice dabs. Wish I had a vac purge.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> No you’re right sorry. Just trying to confirm confirm it’s a male


Definitely male. Just busting your balls lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Definitely male. Just busting your balls lol.


That pun hurt so bad :/

Eh fuck it. Gonna add banana hammock to flower tent today I guess.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> That pun hurt so bad :/
> 
> Eh fuck it. Gonna add banana hammock to flower tent today I guess.


At least we will get to see the second half of the BH now.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @iceman2494 what beans did you pick?


Haven’t submitted yet.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 23, 2019)

Morning everyone!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

What’s up .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 23, 2019)

So good news and maybe not good news? My train wreck dwc is doing great! Its tap root is nearly hitting the water but its weird cause the taproot decided to come out the backside of the net pot? But everything is going good in there now. The pH swing has even lessened, only about a .2 swing in 24 hrs without any roots in the water.
  

I transplanted the BH from a measely 1.5L to her 7gal fabric pot. Hoping this will solve the issues shes having. Her root ball wasnt great so I think shes been overwatered all along. Gonna give her 1 liter of water a day for a while to help her gain some roots in her new home. Shes also showing some issue in her old leaves, anyone have any idea?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> So good news and maybe not good news? My train wreck dwc is doing great! Its tap root is nearly hitting the water but its weird cause the taproot decided to come out the backside of the net pot? But everything is going good in there now. The pH swing has even lessened, only about a .2 swing in 24 hrs without any roots in the water.
> View attachment 4354192 View attachment 4354193
> 
> I transplanted the BH from a measely 1.5L to her 7gal fabric pot. Hoping this will solve the issues shes having. Her root ball wasnt great so I think shes been overwatered all along. Gonna give her 1 liter of water a day for a while to help her gain some roots in her new home. Shes also showing some issue in her old leaves, anyone have any idea?
> View attachment 4354194


You got yourself a root!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> So good news and maybe not good news? My train wreck dwc is doing great! Its tap root is nearly hitting the water but its weird cause the taproot decided to come out the backside of the net pot? But everything is going good in there now. The pH swing has even lessened, only about a .2 swing in 24 hrs without any roots in the water.
> View attachment 4354192 View attachment 4354193
> 
> I transplanted the BH from a measely 1.5L to her 7gal fabric pot. Hoping this will solve the issues shes having. Her root ball wasnt great so I think shes been overwatered all along. Gonna give her 1 liter of water a day for a while to help her gain some roots in her new home. Shes also showing some issue in her old leaves, anyone have any idea?
> View attachment 4354194


Top of the morning to ya!

Your DWC looks fine. Don't worry about that tap. It'll spit roots everywhere.

As for the BH, looks like it's needing more Mg.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Top of the morning to ya!
> 
> Your DWC looks fine. Don't worry about that tap. It'll spit roots everywhere.
> 
> As for the BH, looks like it's needing more Mg.


That was my guess too! I added some calmag to the feed today. I had dropped it due to the earlier N tox. Just juggling nutes with the BH... trying to make her happy


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

She’s a bitch .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Pluck these things and there’s a little round pod in my hand. Balls yes?
> 
> View attachment 4354172


Toss her in a wooded area and let it grow . It’s not illegal to grow hemp right ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> That was my guess too! I added some calmag to the feed today. I had dropped it due to the earlier N tox. Just juggling nutes with the BH... trying to make her happy


You could just foliar some epsom. It's quicker and then you don't have to add the extra N.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You could just foliar some epsom. It's quicker and then you don't have to add the extra N.


Thanks 3M. I forgot all about foliar feeding. I rarely ever do it


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

Get a cig in and then tend to these lady’s .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

I got a sample of that optic foliar stuff . Used it a couple times.. idk if it works or not .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 23, 2019)

I dont know what that stuff is? Whats it's marketed use?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I dont know what that stuff is? Whats it's marketed use?


I personally don’t like spraying shit all over my leaves. I think it works temporarily. But you’re supposed to fix the actul problem causing the issue rather than just spraying a lot of foliar spray lol


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I personally don’t like spraying shit all over my leaves. I think it works temporarily. But you’re supposed to fix the actul problem causing the issue rather than just spraying a lot of foliar spray lol


Thats true, I think we all see it as a temporary quick fix while we address the issue at the root level. Just lessens the damage while the issue is happening.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Get a cig in and then tend to these lady’s .


I smoke a pipe, but yea, same business here. Just dropped the bag in the bucket and added a 4 day old auto. Fingers crossed...


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I personally don’t like spraying shit all over my leaves. I think it works temporarily. But you’re supposed to fix the actul problem causing the issue rather than just spraying a lot of foliar spray lol


Did you toss that male in the woods somewhere? Let him grow out .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Did you toss that male in the woods somewhere? Let him grow out .


Yeah, get a shitload of free seeds if you can


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I smoke a pipe, but yea, same business here. Just dropped the bag in the bucket and added a 4 day old auto. Fingers crossed...


If your tea bag formula works . Sign me up .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I personally don’t like spraying shit all over my leaves. I think it works temporarily. But you’re supposed to fix the actul problem causing the issue rather than just spraying a lot of foliar spray lol


Plants love foliar sprays lol. Even if there's nothing wrong with them, they still love it.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> If your tea bag formula works . Sign me up .


See if it kills this auto in a couple hrs lol. I've got a bucket right next to it to swap lids just in case.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Yeah, get a shitload of free seeds if you can


I gotta dig for the bottle . They sent 2 bottles and some transplant something or other . It’s called optic foliar if you google it . Think they sent it free when I emailed them and said I subscribe to some pod cast that’s on there site as a sponsor.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> See if it kills this auto in a couple hrs lol. I've got a bucket right next to it to swap lids just in case.


I’m going to do an auto in a bucket one day to redeem myself On them


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m going to do an auto in a bucket one day to redeem myself On them


You should be good to go for bigger yields now that you've got it down.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 23, 2019)

I did a foliar spray on the BH and my testers that were getting the same feed as her. Thanks fellas for the advice


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

Who is going to have an open hydro bucket in about 3 weeks that wants to try an experimental nute regimen?

I'll even send seeds so you don't have to use up your breeder stock.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Did you toss that male in the woods somewhere? Let him grow out .


Think so. Stuff it in the back of the Subaru and take it off somewhere?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Who is going to have an open hydro bucket in about 3 weeks that wants to try an experimental nute regimen?


Raises hand and start screaming at the back of the classroom..........


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Raises hand and start screaming at the back of the classroom..........


Lol, sweet!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

I’ll run an ODST of yours with your nutes . This lady should have my air stone by then


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll run an ODST of yours with your nutes . This lady should have my air stone by then


Bangin!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

Trying hard to root a clone. Not really getting anywhere....


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Trying hard to root a clone. Not really getting anywhere....
> View attachment 4354221


How long has it been?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> How long has it been?


Too long. Over ten days. So I removed the clones from the rocks and stuffed that fucking stem into a net cup hole so the son of a bitch has no choice but to hit water!!!

Muwahahahhha


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

Got plenty of plant to take more from...... start over? I don’t care. I’ll keep trying to clone this cherry Garcia until there’s no more plant left to take.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

Thought you had to shave some of the base or make tiny cuts to help per mote roots


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Got plenty of plant to take more from...... start over? I don’t care. I’ll keep trying to clone this cherry Garcia until there’s no more plant left to take.


Looks like a big cut. 

Take from as far down as you can. Clip the stuff that isn't woody yet, nice and flexible. Then, take a razor and slice a 1/2" diagonal off the bottom that you're going to root. 

Keep it out of direct light. Tuck it under another plant or put a cardboard roof over it.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

Big part of the problem may be the fact that I have about 20 clone attempts under TWO Mars Hydro ts-1000.........


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Looks like a big cut.
> 
> Take from as far down as you can. Clip the stuff that isn't woody yet, nice and flexible. Then, take a razor and slice a 1/2" diagonal off the bottom that you're going to root.
> 
> Keep it out of direct light. Tuck it under another plant or put a cardboard roof over it.


This isn’t what you said, at all. Please forgive me. But could I effectively just take an entire node? I’m not against that. Know it’s a lot of plant but I’m very much seeking clone success at whatever hacking it takes......

Edit need to move my other plants tonflower and turn one of the lights off. Only have seedlings in there vs the other two decent sized ones. Might as well just put them incflower so I stop burning my shit up

Unplugged one of the mars hydros. Fuck it. If everything gets a little stretch cuz less light..... great I’ll take it.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> This isn’t what you said, at all. Please forgive me. But could I effectively just take an entire node? I’m not against that. Know it’s a lot of plant but I’m very much seeking clone success at whatever hacking it takes......
> 
> Edit need to move my other plants tonflower and turn one of the lights off. Only have seedlings in there vs the other two decent sized ones. Might as well just put them incflower so I stop burning my shit up


That's not what I said?

You can take the whole node, but the woody base may not root in time.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's not what I said?
> 
> You can take the whole node, but the woody base may not root in time.


Right I’ve been trying to clip as close to the node break point as I can, but was wondering if would be better to just snap the entire node off from the actual base breaking point. But no it seems. So go higher where it’s bendy. Not necessarily the lowest point. Gotcha.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

Thought you guys may wanna see this. Iceman in particular. I just coincidentally stumbled across it. Been thinking dude could save space and run more using smaller buckets.

Well. Here’s a comp thread (pretty old) where your root system had to be contained in 3 fluid OUNCES of water. 

Enjoy. 
https://forum.grasscity.com/threads/the-official-3oz-competition-starting-8-20-2010.654553/


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Who is going to have an open hydro bucket in about 3 weeks that wants to try an experimental nute regimen?
> 
> I'll even send seeds so you don't have to use up your breeder stock.


I could get one going for this


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

Cut the whole node off like you did then just clip it up to where it’s fresh slice up the base with a razor and try it that way. I’ve done in a bottle water years ago.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Cut the whole node off like you did then just clip it up to where it’s fresh slice up the base with a razor and try it that way. I’ve done in a bottle water years ago.


Yeah man my grandma used to cut bits of plants and put them in water bottles on the window sill and they grew just fine somehow.... not sure why I’m having so much trouble lol. Maybe my water has poison in it.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Thought you guys may wanna see this. Iceman in particular. I just coincidentally stumbled across it. Been thinking dude could save space and run more using smaller buckets.
> 
> Well. Here’s a comp thread (pretty old) where your root system had to be contained in 3 fluid OUNCES of water.
> 
> ...


That is cool af . I want just a small small tote and toss an air stone in it and give it a try .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah man my grandma used to cut bits of plants and put them in water bottles on the window sill and they grew just fine somehow.... not sure why I’m having so much trouble lol. Maybe my water has poison in it.


Maybe to much light or you base is like a stump and needs to be shaved a bit . Humidity.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That is cool af . I want just a small small tote and toss an air stone in it and give it a try .


Absolutely NOT trying to talk to you out of what is working for you man. BUT..... if you could figure out how to run twice as many buckets @half the size.... you damn right I’d be trying to figure it out.

Your technique is on point man I swear. You need constructive criticism blah blah. Here’s some. Can’t find a damn thing burnt or rotten on your plants. You may be being too light on your food if anything at all slightly bad to say. And I really don’t mean that bad. I’m just nitpicking. . I know hydro is different but I measure the PPM of what I feed my soil and swear if I’m under 700 I add more to get to atleast 750 800. I’m not saying go balls deep. But I’d start giving a little more go go juice dog


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

Saw blink 182 live a couple years ago . Good show


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Absolutely NOT trying to talk to you out of what is working for you man. BUT..... if you could figure out how to run twice as many buckets @half the size.... you damn right I’d be trying to figure it out.
> 
> Your technique is on point man I swear. You need constructive criticism blah blah. Here’s some. Can’t find a damn thing burnt or rotten on your plants. You may be being too light on your food if anything at all slightly bad to say. And I really don’t mean that bad. I’m just nitpicking. . I know hydro is different but I measure the PPM of what I feed my soil and swear if I’m under 700 I add more to get to atleast 750 800. I’m not saying go balls deep. But I’d start giving a little more go go juice dog


I’m not going by what bottle says . I just go by the plant . I watch my ppms daily and I add to when I see she needs . Still learning as I go .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m not going by what bottle says . I just go by the plant . I watch my ppms daily and I add to when I see she needs . Still learning as I go .


I know. Don’t follow chart. But maybe bump ppm? What are you at? 300s???


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Saw blink 182 live a couple years ago . Good show


I just like the “what the fuck” gif. That’s so me lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

300s yea . I’ll be bumping it up slightly til mid next month . I’m switching to flower . I want that 2x4 filled to the max with bud .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I could get one going for this


Awesomesauce!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Right I’ve been trying to clip as close to the node break point as I can, but was wondering if would be better to just snap the entire node off from the actual base breaking point. But no it seems. So go higher where it’s bendy. Not necessarily the lowest point. Gotcha.


Go to the bottom node. Come all the way out to the end of one side of the node. Should be flexible there. Cut back to a node on that node that is woody. That's what I do anyway.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 23, 2019)

How does one control foxtailing? Isnt it due to too much light? I moved my qb96s up about 3 inches. Hope this will counter it?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> How does one control foxtailing? Isnt it due to too much light? I moved my qb96s up about 3 inches. Hope this will counter it?


Heat and genetics. Never had one foxtail from light, just bleach, but I suppose anything is possible.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> 300s yea . I’ll be bumping it up slightly til mid next month . I’m switching to flower . I want that 2x4 filled to the max with bud .


Considering an LST or just gonna let her ride?

Edit heat gave me foxtail when I ran a HPS. I literally flowered in 90-95 degrees on the regular lol. Had 4 fans blowing on the canopy like hurricane Katrina


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

I’ve topped and cropped . Skunk turned into a bush pretty even tops . Trying to get the bh to do the same .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Heat and genetics. Never had one foxtail from light, just bleach, but I suppose anything is possible.


Maybe its genetics cause it never gets very hot in there. It doesnt look super bad so I guess that might be it. Still, I think my lights were a little too close.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> How does one control foxtailing? Isnt it due to too much light? I moved my qb96s up about 3 inches. Hope this will counter it?


Yea it’s more of a heat issue .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 23, 2019)

What do you guys think? Is this foxtailing or just healthy growth going on?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

Hard to tell . Kind of looks like how she is . What’s the temps ?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> What do you guys think? Is this foxtailing or just healthy growth going on?
> View attachment 4354258 View attachment 4354260 View attachment 4354261 View attachment 4354262


Tripping or small nanner balls at the tops of some of the buds? Hmmm.....


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ve topped and cropped . Skunk turned into a bush pretty even tops . Trying to get the bh to do the same .


Hell yeah dog. Honestly I haven’t done jack shit to my ethos except LST down. Didn’t even top the main....... not my usual style but I’m trying a very effin simple run this time. Trying to work it with my eyes basically closed and thus far everything is ok. 

Sprayed some 40 percent deet bug repellent around the top of my tent. Just to get it in there some....: well it landed one one or three leaves I guess and turned those bitches rust brown spotty overnight. Plucked those leaves earlier and tried to forget I sprayed bug repellent in my tent last night....: lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> What do you guys think? Is this foxtailing or just healthy growth going on?
> View attachment 4354258 View attachment 4354260 View attachment 4354261 View attachment 4354262


I don't see any fox tailing. That's completely normal. That's one way to tell when they are done (I don't use trichs). The top will start to "dome" up the last 10 days or so. Even on spearheaded sativas, they build "shoulders".


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Tripping or small nanner balls at the tops of some of the buds? Hmmm.....


Guessing he's week 6 or 7 and those calyxes will be swelling soon. I didn't see any nanners anyway...


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Hard to tell . Kind of looks like how she is . What’s the temps ?


Temp is at 78° at the lights, cooler at the canopy.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 23, 2019)

This lady is 41 days from switch


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> This lady is 41 days from switch


Holy shit! They budded up quick. Hope you took some cuts.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

Beer run . Who needs


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Holy shit! They budded up quick. Hope you took some cuts.


Fuck no I didnt... this is one of my oldest plants and I was too busy stilp getting my setup all together to be worrying about cloning.... I do have more seeds though!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Fuck no I didnt... this is one of my oldest plants and I was too busy stilp getting my setup all together to be worrying about cloning.... I do have more seeds though!


Yea, but you may not find another pheno like that. That's fast. No preflowers before the switch?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Guessing he's week 6 or 7 and those calyxes will be swelling soon. I didn't see any nanners anyway...


I’m likely wrong. But wanted to atleast show what I thought I saw. I don’t mind to be wrong. That’s how we get better. These little spots just sparked my eye in the pic.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, but you may not find another pheno like that. That's fast. No preflowers before the switch?


I know... may never find this pheno again...I switched at like day 60 so there were preflowers. I like blimburn though. I have some of their sour diesel


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Beer run . Who needs


Pulling a miller out of the fridge now. Bet MONEY my ole lady says “ it’s only 12:30”


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m likely wrong. But wanted to atleast show what I thought I saw. I don’t mind to be wrong. That’s how we get better. These little spots just sparked my eye in the pic.
> View attachment 4354267


I was able to find the bud youre talking about and took a closer look. Those are just calyxes with hairs poking out.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I was able to find the bud youre talking about and took a closer look. Those are just calyxes with hairs poking out.


Awesome man. I’m glad it isn’t. Pictures can be misleading or sometimes the eye just isn’t trained as well as I want it to be lol. You see the little nut hair of a thought though? I took a nice look at your buds. They look great. I don’t see anything to be concerned about. Specially for the age. Keep it up big ole dick!

You guys know big o? Big who? Big o Dick!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Pulling a miller out of the fridge now. Bet MONEY my ole lady says “ it’s only 12:30”


Tell her to make you a sandwich if she says something.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Tell her to make you a sandwich if she says something.


Beer honestly taste a lot different early in the day. Maybe it’s the empty stomach thing? First flavor of the day taste different maybe? I dunno. I dig it. Just different.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

That’s what’s the sandwich’s for . Shit here on Sundays is $ mimosas .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Who is going to have an open hydro bucket in about 3 weeks that wants to try an experimental nute regimen?
> 
> I'll even send seeds so you don't have to use up your breeder stock.


I can


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Think so. Stuff it in the back of the Subaru and take it off somewhere?


You need a female with it to get seeds.... other wise you’ll just have a make pissing pollen in the wind.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You need a female with it to get seeds.... other wise you’ll just have a make pissing pollen in the wind.


Oh. Oops. Derp lol. Guess it’s goong to get its life taken today then. I’ve removed him from the tent and covered him with a black trash bag. 

Death is impending.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

Don’t be sid in toy story!! Take him to the woods and let him be free . It’s a hemp plant . Wtf can they do to you ?and he’s right about the seeds part ... but... you can collect pollen. So you’ll have s hulk pollen to play with .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Trying hard to root a clone. Not really getting anywhere....
> View attachment 4354221


I cut my stem at a 45 and then shave the outside skin about a 1/2” I dip that 1/2” in the bubbling h2o and use 1/16th strength bloom nutes in the reservoir. I’ve never had a clone not root this way. S2C showed me this and I’ve never looked back.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

I just need a tote and collars right? I have the pump and all .see they have 2 inch collars on amazon cheap . Trying to pull a couple clones off the 3 I have going now .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I just need a tote and collars right? I have the pump and all .see they have 2 inch collars on amazon cheap . Trying to pull a couple clones off the 3 I have going now .


Yeah idk what I’m doing and planted about 12-15 purple sunset clone attempts lol


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Beer run . Who needs


Right here! Lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Absolutely NOT trying to talk to you out of what is working for you man. BUT..... if you could figure out how to run twice as many buckets @half the size.... you damn right I’d be trying to figure it out.
> 
> Your technique is on point man I swear. You need constructive criticism blah blah. Here’s some. Can’t find a damn thing burnt or rotten on your plants. You may be being too light on your food if anything at all slightly bad to say. And I really don’t mean that bad. I’m just nitpicking. . I know hydro is different but I measure the PPM of what I feed my soil and swear if I’m under 700 I add more to get to atleast 750 800. I’m not saying go balls deep. But I’d start giving a little more go go juice dog


Raising PPM won’t make the plant eat More though. If it’s not deficient it doesn’t really need a bump in PPM 


Moabfighter said:


> Absolutely NOT trying to talk to you out of what is working for you man. BUT..... if you could figure out how to run twice as many buckets @half the size.... you damn right I’d be trying to figure it out.
> 
> Your technique is on point man I swear. You need constructive criticism blah blah. Here’s some. Can’t find a damn thing burnt or rotten on your plants. You may be being too light on your food if anything at all slightly bad to say. And I really don’t mean that bad. I’m just nitpicking. . I know hydro is different but I measure the PPM of what I feed my soil and swear if I’m under 700 I add more to get to atleast 750 800. I’m not saying go balls deep. But I’d start giving a little more go go juice dog


I’d agree with bumping to find the edge. But I’ve found out regardless of the amount of ppm you put in if it’s not too much the plant will only eat X amount of PPM daily as needed so I guess the higher you take the. Ppm the longer you can go without adding nutes as long as you haven’t bottomed out. But if you’re not showing deficiencies the only reason to bump ppm would be to not have to add nutes as often. The plant won’t eat more just because there’s more PPM. It’s still going to eat what it needs no more no less. So ramping PPMs only solves deficiency and the frequency in which you add more nutes to your reservoir.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Maybe its genetics cause it never gets very hot in there. It doesnt look super bad so I guess that might be it. Still, I think my lights were a little too close.


Genetics can have that effect no doubt. Especially if Heats not the culprit.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Raising PPM won’t make the plant eat More though. If it’s not deficient it doesn’t really need a bump in PPM
> 
> 
> I’d agree with bumping to find the edge. But I’ve found out regardless of the amount of ppm you put in if it’s not too much the plant will only eat X amount of PPM daily as needed so I guess the higher you take the. Ppm the longer you can go without adding nutes as long as you haven’t bottomed out. But if you’re not showing deficiencies the only reason to bump ppm would be to not have to add nutes as often. The plant won’t eat more just because there’s more PPM. It’s still going to eat what it needs no more no less. So ramping PPMs only solves deficiency and the frequency in which you add more nutes to your reservoir.


Exactly!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I just need a tote and collars right? I have the pump and all .see they have 2 inch collars on amazon cheap . Trying to pull a couple clones off the 3 I have going now .


I use the foam tiles for kiddy play rooms I cut a cicle and slit from edge to center and then make make a hole in the middle for the stem. Works well as an collar. You want me to snap some pics?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

My plant and the ppm mixed with ph tells me what I need to do . If she ate all that I add more . If she’s got a def I add more of what she needs .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I use the foam tiles for kiddy play rooms I cut a cicle and slit from edge to center and then make make a hole in the middle for the stem. Works well as an collar. You want me to snap some pics?


I know what your talking about . Do you dome your clones?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Exactly!


I’m beginning to understand the DWC more and more I’m really excited about it because I just needed to get comfortable with it before making the switch. 

I see it like this though. PPM Is like a gas tank the higher the PPM the bigger the gas tank. Your plants only going to use a certain amount of gas as it needs it doesn’t matter the size of the gas tank as long as it’s not too small it’s all good. Too big and you’ll see burn. Now the contents in the gas tank need to be at certain mixtures for different growth periods.(clone,veg, bloom) so on and so forth. But as long as that gas tank isn’t not too small or too big and the mixture should right all will be well. 

@3rd Monkey @iceman2494 

Would you guys concur here? I feel like my understanding is on for it.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I know what your talking about . Do you dome your clones?


Nah I’ve never found a need to. Probably wouldn’t hurt but I’ve never done it. I seriously set and forget it. I don’t even PH sit. Which again I probably should I just haven’t.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Raising PPM won’t make the plant eat More though. If it’s not deficient it doesn’t really need a bump in PPM
> 
> 
> I’d agree with bumping to find the edge. But I’ve found out regardless of the amount of ppm you put in if it’s not too much the plant will only eat X amount of PPM daily as needed so I guess the higher you take the. Ppm the longer you can go without adding nutes as long as you haven’t bottomed out. But if you’re not showing deficiencies the only reason to bump ppm would be to not have to add nutes as often. The plant won’t eat more just because there’s more PPM. It’s still going to eat what it needs no more no less. So ramping PPMs only solves deficiency and the frequency in which you add more nutes to your reservoir.


Sounds like you know what you’re talking abojt and I don’t. 

I’m giving bad advice. Sorry iceman


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

In a similar sense yea . It’s like a pie I sit out and it eats a slice a day . My ph will start getting funky when she’s hungry . I’ll check my water lvl and make a choice if I add more nutes based on my ppm and water lvl . You’ll get your own hang of it and realize what you need .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> In a similar sense yea . It’s like a pie I sit out and it eats a slice a day . My ph will start getting funky when she’s hungry . I’ll check my water lvl and make a choice if I add more nutes based on my ppm and water lvl . You’ll get your own hang of it and realize what you need .


Think I’m too neurotic for DWC but hell im excited to try again. Running this pump on full blast for a damn two shot tiny cloner. Not worth the watts it’s using.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Sounds like you know what you’re talking abojt and I don’t.
> 
> I’m giving bad advice. Sorry iceman


No your good man . It’s not me raising my ppm to make it grow faster it’s keepikg my ppm at a lvl to keep her happy . Same thing as you in soil . I keep ph in range and let her do her thing .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Sounds like you know what you’re talking abojt and I don’t.
> 
> I’m giving bad advice. Sorry iceman


It honestly just clicked for me after reading your post!! I was on the same page as you but idk something happened and my lightbulb just went off based on my numbers from my log and icemans responses. With soil you can ramp PPM because the nutrients aren’t immediately available to the plant. The microbes break the nutes down so for the plant to Be able To use them. As where hydro the nutrients are immediately available for consumption as needed by the plant if that makes sense.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Think I’m too neurotic for DWC but hell im excited to try again. Running this pump on full blast for a damn two shot tiny cloner. Not worth the watts it’s using.


How ? I think if you want to be in control you’d want to do the dwc .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> It honestly just clicked for me after reading your post!! I was on the same page answered you but idk something happened and my lightbulb just went off based on my numbers from my log and icemans responses. With soil you can ramp PPM because the nutrients aren’t immediately available to the plant. The microbes break the nutes down so for the plant to Be able To use them. As where hydro the nutrients are immediately available for consumption as needed by the plant if that makes sense.


See . Ppm and ph tells you the story . Plant shows you the picture


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> In a similar sense yea . It’s like a pie I sit out and it eats a slice a day . My ph will start getting funky when she’s hungry . I’ll check my water lvl and make a choice if I add more nutes based on my ppm and water lvl . You’ll get your own hang of it and realize what you need .


Makes sense.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> See . Ppm and ph tells you the story . Plant shows you the picture


Agreed. Pretty cool. You may have another convert.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

What you said is how I look at things .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What you said is how I look at things .


Well it’s working lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

Credit goes to 3m . He put it the same way to me . Once you get it down. You’ll say fuck the other shit ... endless it’s out doors .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Credit goes to 3m . He put it the same way to me . Once you get it down. You’ll say fuck the other shit ... endless it’s out doors .


It’s a game changer honestly. I can normally make solid decisions admitting long as I know why I’m doing what I’m doing. If I understand why I normally can put 2 and 2 together from there


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

Oh yea if you don’t already have . Get a spare 5 gal bucket . Uses are endless .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Oh yea if you don’t already have . Get a spare 5 gal bucket . Uses are endless .


I grabbed a few!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

Random flower room shots!! 

Purple majik and pillow factory. Both these strains have purple phenos. Purple majik the purple is a dominant gene and comes through on a lot of the phenos. Pillow factory not as many phenos with the purple traits however it’s parent is black fire by ethos which has the some purple phenos. Seems as if all three are expressing the purple genetics.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

How the fuck are you that patient not wanting a damn sample?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How the fuck are you that patient not wanting a damn sample?


lol a nice salary and phenomenal healthcare. Until this jobs done next month I can’t smoke. That’s the only way lol. 

Plus these are day 28 not much to sample.

Purple majik runs 49-55 days and pillow factory is 55-65 days.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> lol a nice salary and phenomenal healthcare. Until this jobs done next month I can’t smoke. That’s the only way lol.
> 
> Plus these are day 28 not much to sample.
> 
> Purple majik runs 49-55 days and pillow factory is 55-65 days.


Like jerking off with a feather .. can’t beat health care these days though . Hope you take a week off at the end of next month .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Like jerking off with a feather .. can’t beat health care these days though . Hope you take a week off at the end of next month .


Oh I am no fucking doubt! I’m making a cannagar from everything I’ve grown this last year in one. Gonna do my best not to blow it down before the weeks out lol. My tolerance is going to be non existent.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

Know the feeling of temptation but your in the home stretch so what’s next in the smokes world to start up ?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Know the feeling of temptation but your in the home stretch so what’s next in the smokes world to start up ?


I just got a gorilla bomb above the surface for my second DWC bucket. I’m thinking it’ll be the Tropic Thunder and LSD. They are next regardless of when. I think it’ll Be the next two weeks. Idk if it’ll be cocoDTW,hempy, or DWC but they’re next.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 23, 2019)

Let me know if your tt puts off a stink smell real early. It smells of the Dank smell of a good bag you just bought . Took her a min to get her going in the bucket. She’s about to kick in gear shortly


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Let me know if your tt puts off a stink smell real early. It smells of the Dank smell of a good bag you just bought . Took her a min to get her going in the bucket. She’s about to kick in gear shortly


Will do! I’m excited about it. Just wanna do it justice not sure I’ll Be able to do that in DWC. Seriously debating running them in hempys


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I can


Kaboom!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Kaboom!


Did it work?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Did it work?


Plant is still alive lol. Guess we'll see if the feed can keep up with the plant. Keeping ph between 6.5 and 7.5. It was 6.7 this morning, it's 7.3 right now.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

Smoke do you have a shot of your 4x4 as a whole??? Nice plants homer! Wanna see the “full spectrum”. Hella lot of bud sites man. Looks like a table on top. I dig it a lot


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Plant is still alive lol. Guess we'll see if the feed can keep up with the plant. Keeping ph between 6.5 and 7.5. It was 6.7 this morning, it's 7.3 right now.


That’s wild. lol man can’t believe it. Friggin cool though.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s wild. lol man can’t believe it. Friggin cool though.


If it starts looking hungry, I'm going to lower the ph slowly, try to help break stuff down quicker.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Smoke do you have a shot of your 4x4 as a whole??? Nice plants homer! Wanna see the “full spectrum”. Hella lot of bud sites man. Looks like a table on top. I dig it a lot


Kinda hard to get a whole shot from the door. Like a top view? I could probably get that.doubt if I get a side view.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If it starts looking hungry, I'm going to lower the ph slowly, try to help break stuff down quicker.


Interesting. That’s sweet.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 23, 2019)

Well I think my BH had its best today today in a long while after transplanting and foliar feeding her some mag. Hopefully she continues to be happy from here on out.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 23, 2019)

I need to get a stronger air pump and some more line and then I am gonna start another DWC. Hope to have 4 of them going over the next month. I can see the advantages of going dwc over coco. Less work being the main thing haha


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Kinda hard to get a whole shot from the door. Like a top view? I could probably get that.doubt if I get a side view.


Yeah man like I post I guess. Clyde used to post that way too. Open the door. Show what’s inside as if the tent was an entire room you’re showing from top to bottom. Just wanna see a spectrum of what you’re working with dog


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Kaboom!


Ready when you are. A 12 hour check and reset method would be awesome for me personally.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 23, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I need to get a stronger air pump and some more line and then I am gonna start another DWC. Hope to have 4 of them going over the next month. I can see the advantages of going dwc over coco. Less work being the main thing haha


i gotta say, my coco girls are so much easier than my DWC lol... every night i spent 30 minutes on my bucket DWC and i just check in on my coco girls and leave - they require 30 seconds

that being said my next grow will be 3 individual DWC buckets lol


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah man like I post I guess. Clyde used to post that way too. Open the door. Show what’s inside as if the tent was an entire room you’re showing from top to bottom. Just wanna see a spectrum of what you’re working with dog


I like a good panarama pic of my grow but riu has that 10mb restriction on their pics so I usually cant upload on here. Ive even thought about posting video but we cant do that here either. Not wanting to use youtube just yet...


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If it starts looking hungry, I'm going to lower the ph slowly, try to help break stuff down quicker.


i took PPM to 1100 friday night since i've been feeding around 600-700 

ppm dropped to 880 on saturday - ph went up a bit to 6.1 from 5.9

haven't checked this evening for today's numbers yet, usually do it around 8pm EST daily to keep it consistent


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 23, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i gotta say, my coco girls are so much easier than my DWC lol... every night i spent 30 minutes on my bucket DWC and i just check in on my coco girls and leave - they require 30 seconds
> 
> that being said my next grow will be 3 individual DWC buckets lol


Do you have an autodrip system? I am handwatering 8 different plants in coco, 3 of them twice a day right now. Its a pain.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 23, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Do you have an autodrip system? I am handwatering 8 different plants in coco, 3 of them twice a day right now. Its a pain.


Hell yes I have a drip system! Lol

Built it from soil2cocos design, using a 600 gpm pump, 2 inch pvc, thread tapped and sealed. Mine outputs to 6 drops, s2c had his up to 12 I believe 

I'll have to hunt down some pics of it


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 23, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Hell yes I have a drip system! Lol
> 
> Built it from soil2cocos design, using a 600 gpm pump, 2 inch pvc, thread tapped and sealed. Mine outputs to 6 drops, s2c had his up to 12 I believe
> 
> I'll have to hunt down some pics of it


It's also on a timer. They get 1 minute of pump time at 6pm and then 11pm. When I added the second timer they started to perk up!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 23, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> It's also on a timer. They get 1 minute of pump time at 6pm and then 11pm. When I added the second timer they started to perk up!


Thats prime coco sh*t you got goin there. Its where I was headed but I wanna see what I can do with dwc now after trying my first one. It only just got its roots in the water and Im all psyched. I will possibly try a drip system in the future but I like how I dont have to buy coco for dwc. Just water, and I have an RO system so its so convenient.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 23, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Thats prime coco sh*t you got goin there. Its where I was headed but I wanna see what I can do with dwc now after trying my first one. It only just got its roots in the water and Im all psyched. I will possibly try a drip system in the future but I like how I dont have to buy coco for dwc. Just water, and I have an RO system so its so convenient.


Exactly my thoughts! I spent the time to build a drain to waste setup but ultimately I think DWC is the right path.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> It's also on a timer. They get 1 minute of pump time at 6pm and then 11pm. When I added the second timer they started to perk up!


I’m going to PM you i need to possibly build something like this if I don’t convert to DWC entirely. Which honestly is probably going to happen.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Thats prime coco sh*t you got goin there. Its where I was headed but I wanna see what I can do with dwc now after trying my first one. It only just got its roots in the water and Im all psyched. I will possibly try a drip system in the future but I like how I dont have to buy coco for dwc. Just water, and I have an RO system so its so convenient.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m going to PM you i need to possibly build something like this if I don’t convert to DWC entirely. Which honestly is probably going to happen.


No problemo, hit me up, I'll help anyway I can


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

@Smokexbreak when you gonna pop that new one you got? Remember there was morockin kush and the other? Jolly bean or whatever. You got the latter. Saw pics of it on Instagram. Looks amazing.


----------



## UpstateGarden (Jun 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Cause it to herm.
> 
> Colloidal silver can reverse a bud site, turning that site male.


Will these seeds be as good original? Also does it work the same for feminized autoflowers


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

UpstateGarden said:


> Will these seeds be as good original? Also does it work the same for feminized autoflowers


They won't be the exact same (you'll still have to pheno hunt as with the original), but very similar.

@Moabfighter has done it with autos.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> They won't be the exact same (you'll still have to pheno hunt as with the original), but very similar.
> 
> @Moabfighter has done it with autos.


To anyone reading, reversing with colloidal silver is very easy and very worth while. 

I ordered bean tubes, they’re here...: was wanting to run a comparative with my iceman strain and send everyone beans that wants them/will run them


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

@3rd Monkey is the first to be testing my work. @bigggsteve89 also popped a cross. 

Smokebreak and iceman and Clyde have grown out my deez nugs. 


Free beans to anyone who will send me a address to ship to and willing to grow them/give “Moab’s strains” cred. Auto fems


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

@Moabfighter here ya go!!


4x4x8 flower tent 
 

3x3x3 veg box
 

30”x36”x18” tent #1


30”x36”x18” tent #2


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> @Smokexbreak when you gonna pop that new one you got? Remember there was morockin kush and the other? Jolly bean or whatever. You got the latter. Saw pics of it on Instagram. Looks amazing.


I’ve got orange kush cake, skunk hero, glittlez that I picked up recently. 

Oh btw made that shortage of my freebies up big time. They sent 6 glittlez, 8 millions of peaches, and 8 sunburst. Appreciate you sending that text out I’m assuming it had an effect on it. So thank you.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> @3rd Monkey is the first to be testing my work. @bigggsteve89 also popped a cross.
> 
> Smokebreak and iceman and Clyde have grown out my deez nugs.
> 
> ...


 Heres the deez nugs bh behind it growing quite a bit now day by day she needed that 18/6

 Group shot of the veg tent up front are the 2 3m scarabs

@Moabfighter added quite a bit extra on the perlite man


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’ve got orange kush cake, skunk hero, glittlez that I picked up recently.
> 
> Oh btw made that shortage of my freebies up big time. They sent 6 glittlez, 8 millions of peaches, and 8 sunburst. Appreciate you sending that text out I’m assuming it had an effect on it. So thank you.


Honest to goodness, they told me they appreciated my online push for their “small business” and would hook you up extra good as “I’ve been a great customer and we want more great customers”

Yeah man. Let’s run the hell out of those millions of peaches. I have 10+ of them. They’re regs but hell we got so many....

Also my glittlez is growing good! You gotta pop one man. The parents are nice!! Iceman.... got one for you dog whenever you can find room!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @Moabfighter here ya go!!
> 
> 
> 4x4x8 flower tent
> ...


Where’s that winner button....

Oh. Wrong forum.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> No problemo, hit me up, I'll help anyway I can


I will as soon as make that choice I think I’m going to jump in the deep end and concert to DWC entirely


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> View attachment 4354480 Heres the deez nugs bh behind it growing quite a bit now day by day she needed that 18/6
> 
> View attachment 4354481 Group shot of the veg tent up front are the 2 3m scarabs
> 
> @Moabfighter added quite a bit extra on the perlite man


Wait till you see the explosive growth. Are you familiar with autos? They can be slow if not much aeration in the mix. But. You got the perlite how I do it. You’ll have to water often but.... you’ll see. Nice small pots too it looks like. Will be a big auto trust me


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I will as soon as make that choice I think I’m going to jump in the deep end and concert to DWC entirely


Based on your 4x4...... don’t see a need to switch unless you just wanna. Stuff looms good what you’re doing


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Honest to goodness, they told me they appreciated my online push for their “small business” and would hook you up extra good as “I’ve been a great customer and we want more great customers”
> 
> Yeah man. Let’s run the hell out of those millions of peaches. I have 10+ of them. They’re regs but hell we got so many....
> 
> Also my glittlez is growing good! You gotta pop one man. The parents are nice!! Iceman.... got one for you dog whenever you can find room!


Well I appreciate it. I may pop the glittlez but it’ll Be after the Tropic Thunder and LSD more than likely. I’ve gotta get the Tropic Thunder popped may do glittlez instead of the LSD. Idk. I really wanna run this LSD.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Based on your 4x4...... don’t see a need to switch unless you just wanna. Stuff looms good what you’re doing


Ya I’m pulled. Honestly I really like running the hempys. But I have to dispose of perlite and buy more over and over I like my system but I feel as if the DWC will Be easier on the physical end. Just swapping water from bucket to bucket. No more filling up a 17 gallon reservoir. And then no more feeding coco pots daily by hand or drip rings with external reservoir. Idk everything’s just right there with the plant.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Wait till you see the explosive growth. Are you familiar with autos? They can be slow if not much aeration in the mix. But. You got the perlite how I do it. You’ll have to water often but.... you’ll see. Nice small pots too it looks like. Will be a big auto trust me


Oh yeah grown a few autos im watering twice a day 20% run off my candy dawg was 36 inches tall the tallest auto ive grown so far usually they dont get more then 2 feet for me


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

Aurora Indica manifold is complete gonna let it get vertical for about 4-5 nodes and flip it on over. I really enjoyed this training method. Now it’s time to see how she fairs in flower.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Aurora Indica manifold is complete gonna let it get vertical for about 4-5 nodes and flip it on over. I really enjoyed this training method. Now it’s time to see how she fairs in flower.
> 
> View attachment 4354515


Lookin beautiful. It will be interesting to compare to my testers that are close to the same size.
 
I did the other kind of mainlining


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Aurora Indica manifold is complete gonna let it get vertical for about 4-5 nodes and flip it on over. I really enjoyed this training method. Now it’s time to see how she fairs in flower.
> 
> View attachment 4354515


Nice job. 

I tried to catch you lol. Cut for 8, only 4 days left. They should fill in ok by then.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Nice job.
> 
> I tried to catch you lol. Cut for 8, only 4 days left. They should fill in ok by then.
> 
> View attachment 4354517


Lol you were damn close!! I really liked training this thing! May Be my new method. I’ll see the difference between nugbuckets and nebulas but man I really like nugbuckets symmetry. How long do you let them go before flip?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Lookin beautiful. It will be interesting to compare to my testers that are close to the same size.
> View attachment 4354516
> I did the other kind of mainlining


Thank you!! I’ve got a few of the other one going as well trying to compare them to figure it which will work best in my garden. I like the simplicity of nebulas but I really like the intricacy and symmetry of nugbuckets


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Lol you were damn close!! I really liked training this thing! May Be my new method. I’ll see the difference between nugbuckets and nebulas but man I really like nugbuckets symmetry. How long do you let them go before flip?
> 
> View attachment 4354525


3-4 nodes up is fine. You can go longer if you want, but I wouldn't go any earlier than that.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> 3-4 nodes up is fine. You can go longer if you want, but I wouldn't go any earlier than that.


Okay cool. Hoping to grab 4-6ozs on it. I’ve heard this also makes trimming almost a thing of the past.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Okay cool. Hoping to grab 4-6ozs on it. I’ve heard this also makes trimming almost a thing of the past.


There's still some trimming, but not like a wild bush lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 23, 2019)

Damn. Wtf are you guys doing. Looks cool


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 23, 2019)

Just a little training...


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> There's still some trimming, but not like a wild bush lol.


I’ll take that and big singular cola dongs!! lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Damn. Wtf are you guys doing. Looks cool


Mainline/manifold same thing. But it essentially give you 8 large colas and no larf. Keeps everything Nice and even.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 23, 2019)

@Smokexbreak the main manifold of the pump config

 

half inch tubing is pumped up to that top right corner there and gravity fed into the manifold. The 2" PVC pipe isn't sealed, just pushed firmware together so I can dismantle at anytime.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

Okay so what did you use between the pump and the manifold? Rubber tubing or pvc? What size?


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Okay so what did you use between the pump and the manifold? Rubber tubing or pvc? What size?


i did half inch pvc from the pump up to a point higher than the manifold, and then gravity does the rest. my issue was my reservoir needs to be in a specific corner of the room so I had to build a network of tubes to get her there.

but if you can pump straight up and into the manifold that's the simplest

here's the drip ring's - you just put them where you want and stake 'em down



drilled 1/8th inch holes - 3 on each side if i recall correctly

using this kit for the tubing and such:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01EBPC34A/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

but it looks sold out

zip tied down the ends - the knob on the zip tie works well as a point to put the stake just behind


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i did half inch pvc from the pump up to a point higher than the manifold, and then gravity does the rest. my issue was my reservoir needs to be in a specific corner of the room so I had to build a network of tubes to get her there.
> 
> but if you can pump straight up and into the manifold that's the simplest


So could I use 1/2” rubber tubing or would I have to go the PVC route?


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> So could I use 1/2” rubber tubing or would I have to go the PVC route?


yeah you just gotta get the water into the manifold

i have a fucking bitch of a time finding the right thread taps though

i bought these nozzles:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brass-Ball-Valve-Lever-Handle-NPT-Male-to-Male-Barb-Shut-Off-Valve-1-4-Red/352320217698?hash=item5207ebe262:g:qQIAAOSw4c5b~jGX

^NOTE this may not be cheapest one on ebay - it was the first accurate NPT model

and this is the right thread tap for those, but i couldn't find a handle. I just put it in my socket wrench and tried to be level
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004YOBO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i did half inch pvc from the pump up to a point higher than the manifold, and then gravity does the rest. my issue was my reservoir needs to be in a specific corner of the room so I had to build a network of tubes to get her there.
> 
> but if you can pump straight up and into the manifold that's the simplest
> 
> ...


What size rubber tubing did you use from the valve to your drip rings? And what’s size tubing for your drip rings?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 23, 2019)

@schmebulock i saw the tubing ignore that. Lol last question the cap on the rightnof you’re manifold how did you connect the pvc to the manifold.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 24, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @schmebulock i saw the tubing ignore that. Lol last question the cap on the rightnof you’re manifold how did you connect the pvc to the manifold.


That will require a new pic lol, I'll take it tomorrow


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 24, 2019)

Finally got a root on both gc and ps to pop out of bottom of net cup .


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 24, 2019)

Cleomes are flowering. Electricity should be on today. I get to start all over.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 24, 2019)

Went and got another air stone and some more air line for my secone dwc. Just realized this morning that my pump has two air outlets. So I dunked my Barney's LSD bean. Hoping she germs alright! Ive wanted to grow some LSD for years now


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 24, 2019)

So we will see if adding nutes early will speed up seedling stage .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 24, 2019)

Bucket is all ready to go!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 24, 2019)

You’ll end up adding more . Trust me


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> You’ll end up adding more . Trust me


Definitely. Gonna get two more going here in the next couple weeks. Gotta keep a schedule sadly


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 24, 2019)

Should pick up one of those 950 pumps that have 6 valves for like 38$ on amazon


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So we will see if adding nutes early will speed up seedling stage .


In theory it will. I feed my coco and hempy seedlings from the jump and they fly. That’s why I was so conflicted on not adding them from the beginning on the BH DWC


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 24, 2019)

One has it . The other doesn’t . Let’s see if it makes a diff


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 24, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Bucket is all ready to go!
> View attachment 4354688


how big are those buckets? 8 gal?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 24, 2019)

These 2 outdoor girls got a quick defoliation and king cropped today. The contender needs a heavy defoliation from the reveg, but I will let it heal up first. Took over 30 clones from this OC, so it's a little smaller but super stinky. Loving this plant so far. Hope the flowers are good.

F3 contender 

 

Orange Cookies


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 24, 2019)

Looks like your hard at work inside an out .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Looks like your hard at work inside an out .


I certainly try.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 24, 2019)

Dude I’m hoping an extraction fan will help the other tent . Tent sits at 84 at times . Been in the 100s outside .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Dude I’m hoping an extraction fan will help the other tent . Tent sits at 84 at times . Been in the 100s outside .


My room has been in the high 80s, even up to 91 as of late. 86 right now. Killing my humidity, so I have a couple leaf edges that are ruffled but nothing else negative that I've noticed.

That said, an extraction fan may make a difference if you can extract it away from being sucked back in.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 24, 2019)

Worried my water temps will be high . I ordered extraction fan and I’ll vent it out to my room . I’ll try to get a real humidifier in there and see what works


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Worried my water temps will be high . I ordered extraction fan and I’ll vent it out to my room . I’ll try to get a real humidifier in there and see what works


Compost tea and fuck temps lol.

I built that box around my motherboard and it's keeping it quite cool. Hasn't broke 74, even with it being 90 in there.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 24, 2019)

Just thinking. A yeti 110 is $500. A couple bags of ice is $10. A water pump, fittings and lines is around $60.

A water chiller is $1k...

Ever used a yeti? That ice will last 2 weeks, at least lol. $570 water chiller/reservoir.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 24, 2019)

Never have . I checked my water temps . Being at 84 in that room . Water temps were 75 . I think if I can get an extraction fan and a better humidifier than I might can pull it off till October nov when temps go back down to the 80s


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 24, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Compost tea and fuck temps lol.
> 
> I built that box around my motherboard and it's keeping it quite cool. Hasn't broke 74, even with it being 90 in there.


Ready for some tea....


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 24, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ready for some tea....


Fuck the queen


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 24, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> That will require a new pic lol, I'll take it tomorrow


I said fuck the DIY and got one of these.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 24, 2019)

40% deet bug repellent works amazing. 

Just don’t get any on your plants. Lord have mercy.......


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 24, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I said fuck the DIY and got one of these.
> 
> View attachment 4354904


So what your decision? Go automatic hempys or dwc ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 24, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> 40% deet bug repellent works amazing.
> 
> Just don’t get any on your plants. Lord have mercy.......


Or your tent


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 24, 2019)

Gonna have to figure something out. Going back to Florida for the fourth, and will be gone a handful of days...... gonna try and hit up iceman again for real..:.

But. Having to water daily. Absolutely can’t let them go four five days without water. Could uppot. But that drastically changes my style. Small pots are my thing I dig it a lot. Don’t want to use big pots. Don’t know what I could do really.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Should pick up one of those 950 pumps that have 6 valves for like 38$ on amazon


I was actually looking at one of those. I will definitely get one with my next batch of dwc equipment. I was just happy to see I could expand with just an air stone and some line.



schmebulock said:


> how big are those buckets? 8 gal?


Only 4gal. Im trying to fit 4 plants in 4x4 spaces regularly so I dont need anything too big.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

Only one nug left in this jar, been smoking on it every day for over a month and I still get fried every time off a few tokes.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 24, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Only one nug left in this jar, been smoking on it every day for over a month and I still get fried every time off a few tokes.
> View attachment 4354937


Looks delicious, what strain is she?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Looks delicious, what strain is she?


That's my FDC pheno of the discontinued purple badlands, mother of bad dawg, Thai Kwon Dro, and dawg berries fem f2.
Extremely potent ass kicker, easy to over smoke, strong hyper minded buzz, alot of creativity in racing thoughts lol but when it's time for bed, you sleep like a baby.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 24, 2019)

Looks like a solid bud!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Looks like a solid bud!


Oh yea rock hard and tacky. Loud smells of fuel and cleaning supplies, nail polish remover.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 24, 2019)

You sure that’s not something else?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> You sure that’s not something else?


Lmao, thats chem #4 and D, they smell like chemicals in a very good way haha.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 24, 2019)

I’ll take your word for it . Buds look great.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll take your word for it . Buds look great.


Thanks man they are, if you've never had chem, you've been missing out since 91! Haha. 
If you get true chem lines this is what to expect. 

"This genetics show good stability and produce uniform cannabis plants with nuances in floral structure and aroma. The Chem 4 genetics dominate the lineage, making her reek of sour nail polish remover with metallic notes of copper and tin. Expect lighter notes of lemon peel, acetone, and pine sol. A significant number of phenotypes resemble the Chem D strain as well. These Chem D phenos will have strong notes of body odor, baby poop, skunk, and motor oil.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 24, 2019)

I had chemdawg by Mephisto Genetics and it smelled like rotten meat while growing.

Cured it smelled like old mans closet. Weird stuff but very neat.

Editbyou guys are gonna make me dig out my last chemdogging seed.... fucker got huge for an auto


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I had chemdawg by Mephisto Genetics and it smelled like rotten meat while growing.
> 
> Cured it smelled like old mans closet. Weird stuff but very neat.


Damn autos..and I grow em too lol that ain't the real chem at all tho it's just a muddy out cross, but that rotted meat smell is from the chem D...old.man.closet some other line...I had chem dawg from humboldt seed organization (btw they also a EU. Company) and it tried to be a chem,not upto par and it don't stand up what so ever to these directly sourced USA direct crosses and lines.
Chem dawg is a cross of lemon Thai and a Nepalese, most likely.. it's the mother of most all the famous phenos ppl talk about, sour diesel, most all the OG phenos, aliens, etc. They all come.from.the chem, it's effects and potency are.legendary and unparralled truly

I'll never forget my first bag of chemdawg I got off the street, love at first toke.lol


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 24, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Damn autos..and I grow em too lol that ain't the real chem at all tho it's just a muddy out cross, but that rotted meat smell is from the chem D...old.man.closet some other line...I had chem dawg from humboldt seed organization (btw they also a EU. Company) and it tried to be a chem,not upto par and it don't stand up what so ever to these directly sourced USA direct crosses and lines.
> Chem dawg is a cross of lemon Thai and a Nepalese, most likely.. it's the mother of most all the famous phenos ppl talk about, sour diesel, most all the OG phenos, aliens, etc. They all come.from.the chem, it's effects and potency are.legendary and unparralled truly


Where can we get the real chem dawg?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So what your decision? Go automatic hempys or dwc ?


I’ve got those coco plants I’ve got to get finished out so these will Be for those once they finish up I’ll BeN running DWC photos and in my 3x3x3 box I’ll run the automated coco DTW.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 24, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Damn autos..and I grow em too lol that ain't the real chem at all tho it's just a muddy out cross, but that rotted meat smell is from the chem D...old.man.closet some other line...I had chem dawg from humboldt seed organization (btw they also a EU. Company) and it tried to be a chem,not upto par and it don't stand up what so ever to these directly sourced USA direct crosses and lines.
> Chem dawg is a cross of lemon Thai and a Nepalese, most likely.. it's the mother of most all the famous phenos ppl talk about, sour diesel, most all the OG phenos, aliens, etc. They all come.from.the chem, it's effects and potency are.legendary and unparralled truly
> 
> I'll never forget my first bag of chemdawg I got off the street, love at first toke.lol


What’s some top notch brain busting strains you’d recommend. Hell. That’s vague. Who and where.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Where can we get the real chem dawg?


Me and other USA breeders, top dawgs stardawg has both chem #4 and Chem D.

Greenpoint seeds has a ton of shit crossed with the elite Stardawg male.
I used copper chem as the dad in bad dawg.

https://greenpointseeds.com/greenpoint-seeds/copper-chem-seeds/

Bad dawg is 75% chem. 25% dj shorts blueberry temple flo cut. You seen the momma. Haha


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> What’s some top notch brain busting strains you’d recommend. Hell. That’s vague. Who and where.


Just holla at me.haha


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 24, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Where can we get the real chem dawg?


Seeds here now


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Seeds here now
> 
> View attachment 4354982


Yea top dawg is legit af.
That's what's good about me tho you get those lines and my prices haha.

I don't have to pay for websites and advertising yet. But when I do I'll still only charge 100 for 16 regs and 100 for 8 fems.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 24, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yea top dawg is legit af.


I’d say them and the DJ shorts pre muddied blueberries are the only shot I’d ever pay $200 for a pack. But that’s a serious pheno hunt and find some keepers kinda deal. I like feminized for my set up but if I had it my way I’d have a mother room with 5-8 of my favorite and run those through a veg and flower tent but unfortunately I can’t do that quite yet until the shed gets finished up. Then that’s definitely happening. 

Cannarados sundae driver and grape pie looks like a winner as well.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 24, 2019)

I just may give one of yours a try next bucket around . One of monkeys strains will be the last bucket on this run .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’d say them and the DJ shorts pre muddied blueberries are the only shot I’d ever pay $200 for a pack. But that’s a serious pheno hunt and find some keepers kinda deal. I like feminized for my set up but if I had it my way I’d have a mother room with 5-8 of my favorite and run those through a veg and flower tent but unfortunately I can’t do that quite yet until the shed gets finished up. Then that’s definitely happening.
> 
> Cannarados sundae driver and grape pie looks like a winner as well.


Yes sir. I got a unbelievable pure blueberry pheno, daughter of the temple Flo cut, b4 his son fked it up...and the dad was the elite male that was pheno hunted outta top dawg star dawg. So my femonized dawg berries is that exact make up. 
And so is bad dawg, at different ratios. I'm on that elite ONLY.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 24, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yes sir. I got a unbelievable pure blueberry pheno, daughter of the temple Flo cut, b4 his son fked it up...and the dad was the elite male that was pheno hunted outta top dawg star dawg. So my femonized dawg berries is that exact make up.
> And so is bad dawg, at different ratios. I'm on that elite ONLY.


Those are the beans I want. Whichever ones are dominated by the blue berry terpenes that’s what I want.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 24, 2019)

I want some too..... kinda broke at the moment but soon!!!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 24, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yes sir. I got a unbelievable pure blueberry pheno, daughter of the temple Flo cut, b4 his son fked it up...and the dad was the elite male that was pheno hunted outta top dawg star dawg. So my femonized dawg berries is that exact make up.
> And so is bad dawg, at different ratios. I'm on that elite ONLY.


Got a clone?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 24, 2019)

You’re gonna have to walk to walk though. Show us what you’re talking about. Show us every strain you just listed. I’ll put you on the spot and let’s see if you’re straight up.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Those are the beans I want. Whichever ones are dominated by the blue berry terpenes that’s what I want.


You'll be growing the dawg berries prolly for along time, I'm telling you its the shit hahaha, alot of true old school blueberry is gonna come out I believe, and that's why I used that pure BB cut to be the shemale to pull out more blueberry terps.
Crossed her with that FDC keeper, that I posted bud pic of on previous page. And if you remember I posted a pic of both parents when I first got on this thread.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You’re gonna have to walk to walk though. Show us what you’re talking about. Show us every strain you just listed. I’ll put you on the spot and let’s see if you’re straight up.


You've been growing a year n a half bro. Get outta here with all that lmao. All these ppl.know what I got. And if they dont theyll find out, now or later haha.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 24, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> You'll be growing the dawg berries prolly for along time, I'm telling you its the shit hahaha, alot of true old school blueberry is gonna come out I believe, and that's why I used that pure BB cut to be the shemale to pull out more blueberry terps.
> Crossed her with that FDC keeper, that I posted bud pic of on previous page. And if you remember I posted a pic of both parents when I first got on this thread.


You still have feminized dawg berries?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You still have feminized dawg berries?


They'll be born here in about 2 weeks. And allow another 2 weeks for dry n cure time.
I should have about 150 5+ packs available this time.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 24, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> They'll be born here in about 2 weeks. And allow another 2 weeks for dry n cure time.


Keep me updated those are the ones I want. I held off grabbing something to wait for those. I thought I’d remembered you saying 6 weeks a few weeks back. That makes sense now. I want them as soon as they’re available


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

I still.have 2 packs of bad dawg #2 testers still available too.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 24, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I still.have 2 packs of bad dawg #2 testers still available too.


Is that the other omen with different ratios?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Keep me updated those are the ones I want. I held off grabbing something to wait for those. I thought I’d remembered you saying 6 weeks a few weeks back. That makes sense now. I want them as soon as they’re available


Hell yea, I got bunch of cats waiting on them bro, gonna be that elite.heat, everybody's favorite Buddy on harvest day you'll be hahaha.
I'll def.let you know.as soon as germ testing is.complete brother!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Is that the other omen with different ratios?


Yea 75% chem, (50 chem 4, and 25.chem d) and 25% djs bb temple flo.cut.
Also I have Bad dawg #3 I don't tell much ppl.about lol it's mom was my awesome.blueberry keeper pheno, it'll have the most blueberry leaners of the BD. but they regs, not fem.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 24, 2019)

I’ll Keep watching . Good looking buds , great genes .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll Keep watching . Good looking buds , great genes .


Much appreciated bro. For me it's all about, love, passion, and to simply be the best!
No joke I have the rest of my life to make sure that I become one of the best breeders of all time. That's my goal. Already got 15 years of growing, never gonna stop true.passion.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 24, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yea 75% chem, (50 chem 4, and 25.chem d) and 25% djs bb temple flo.cut.
> Also I have Bad dawg #3 I don't tell much ppl.about lol it's mom was my awesome.blueberry keeper pheno, it'll have the most blueberry leaners of the BD. but they regs, not fem.


I’m at the kiddos ball game right now lemme get home and I’ll pay pal you I want the feminized ones.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m at the kiddos ball game right now lemme get home and I’ll pay pal you I want the feminized ones.


Gotta wait on the fems tho, they in the sack. and sounds.good, do your thing brother.
Bad dawg #3 is regs.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 24, 2019)

Gotta do what you love . If I had a whole room I’d jump all over . I just started a veg space and it’ll be 2-3 months out.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 24, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Gotta wait on the fems tho, they in the sack. and sounds.good, do your thing brother.


Oh you don’t have any fems?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Oh you don’t have any fems?


Not as of right now. The Bad dawg #3 with the pure blueberry pheno mom are all regs, and limited supply. But ill.have the fem f2s which will be 50% djs blueberry 50% elite star dawg. In about 4 weeks.
And I'll put you down on the list if you def want some, ill.hook ya up.

I even got some pre 97 blue moonshine I'll get around to eventually haha.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 24, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Not as of right now. The Bad dawg #3 with the pure blueberry pheno mom are all regs, and limited supply. But ill.have the fem f2s which will be 50% djs blueberry 50% elite star dawg. In about 4 weeks.
> And I'll put you down on the list if you def want some, ill.hook ya up.
> 
> I even got some pre 97 blue moonshine I'll get around to eventually haha.


Word I want those and dawg berries ASAP. They’ll Be in my rotation next cycle along with Tropic Thunder by ethos and LSD.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 24, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Not as of right now. The Bad dawg #3 with the pure blueberry pheno mom are all regs, and limited supply. But ill.have the fem f2s which will be 50% djs blueberry 50% elite star dawg. In about 4 weeks.
> And I'll put you down on the list if you def want some, ill.hook ya up.
> 
> I even got some pre 97 blue moonshine I'll get around to eventually haha.


Put me on that list too brotha! Need some of them dawg berries too!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Put me on that list too brotha! Need some of them dawg berries too!


Bet brother gotcha.



Smokexbreak said:


> Word I want those and dawg berries ASAP. They’ll Be in my rotation next cycle along with Tropic Thunder by ethos and LSD.


Hell yea, I got ya brother, and you want only feminized right? Bc it'll be awhile before I fem f2 the bad dawg. So many projects. But you can hit the regs now. 
I'll keep u posted on DB. I can't wait myself lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 24, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Bet brother gotcha.
> 
> 
> Hell yea, I got ya brother, and you want only feminized right? Bc it'll be awhile before I fem f2 the bad dawg. So many projects. But you can hit the regs now.
> I'll keep u posted on DB. I can't wait myself lol


Ya feminized only for now.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> They’ll Be in my rotation next cycle along with Tropic Thunder by ethos and LSD.


Also I love seeing them go up against the big names! haha


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 24, 2019)

I too would like some dawg berries!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I too would like some dawg berries!


Hell yea that's a bet brother, I'll put you down as well. 
4 weeks go by quickly haha


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 24, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Also I love seeing them go up against the big names! haha


Ethos is definitely up there! 

Purple majik-ethos


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Got a clone?


Here is my pure blueberry keeper pheno of the now discontinued purple badlands.(a legit blueberry chem)
The female pollen parent.

Here is my FDC keeper of the purple badlands. And mother of 3 strains, one being the dawg berries f2 fems coming soon.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 24, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Here is my pure blueberry keeper pheno of the now discontinued purple badlands.(a legit blueberry chem)
> The female pollen parent.
> View attachment 4355018
> Here is my FDC keeper of the purple badlands. And mother of 3 strains, one being the dawg berries f2 fems coming soon.
> View attachment 4355019


Those are pretty girls!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 24, 2019)

Beautiful


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Those are pretty girls!


Thanks,They got much prettier later, they was growing seeds in those pics as well.
So I'm very confident in the quality of those dawg berries fem f2s. And my bet as a gambler def.goes on them hahaha
Can't get more stable of a fem. either.
1st generation feminized, and done with STS


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you brother, I know them f2s are gonna be so lovely.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 24, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> They got much prettier later, they was growing seeds in those pics as well.
> So I'm very confident in the quality of those dawg berries fem f2s. And my bet as a gambler def.goes on them hahaha
> Can't get more stable of a fem either.
> 1st generation feminized, and done with STD


If ya weren’t betting on yourself I’d BeN concerned! lol


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> If ya weren’t betting on yourself I’d BeN concerned! lol


Lmao true.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 24, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Lmao true.


Nah I’ve got faith in what you got going on though no doubt. You know your shit that’s obvious.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Nah I’ve got faith in what you got going on though no doubt. You know your shit that’s obvious.


That's much appreciated cuz, I hope the passion always shines thru in my work, just like mommas secret ingredient in every recipe... Love hahaha


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 24, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> That's much appreciated cuz, I hope the passion always shines thru in my work, just like mommas secret ingredient in every recipe... Love hahaha


Ive Always been a believer in loving what you do or not doing it at All.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Ive Always been a believer in loving what you do or not doing it at All.


That's right, for sure, and if you ain't in it to be the best at what ever it is you do, then might as well stop. Tons of ppl in this game for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 24, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> That's right, for sure, and if you ain't in it to be the best at what ever it is you do, then might as well stop. Tons of ppl in this game for the wrong reasons.


Amen to that.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 24, 2019)

These airpots are where it’s at!!



Sour cracks throwing down pistols shits about to get weird!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 25, 2019)

Since I am having a slight upwards drift to my pH I have been setting it to 5.6 and leaving it alone for two days. It eventually gets to 6-6.1. This is fine right? Its good to have some drift?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 25, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Since I am having a slight upwards drift to my pH I have been setting it to 5.6 and leaving it alone for two days. It eventually gets to 6-6.1. This is fine right? Its good to have some drift?


Yea, drift is good within limits.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 25, 2019)

Ok cool
 
Heres the trainwreck dwc. I just buried the LSD bean in the other dwc. So far so good


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 25, 2019)

My ph is 7.3 and holding lol.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 25, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> My ph is 7.3 and holding lol.


that's a bit high isn't it? 5.5 to 6.5 ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 25, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> that's a bit high isn't it? 5.5 to 6.5 ?


This is my organic run. Goal is to run just like soil. I'm only checking ph to keep it between 5.5 and 8.0. Stabilized at 7.3 and holding.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 25, 2019)

Can this auto be saved after a week without Power? Hmm


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 25, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Can this auto be saved after a week without Power? Hmm
> View attachment 4355373


I believe you can! Mine went almost a week with no lights when my breaker was bad they bounced right back in no time


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 25, 2019)

Thank you guys for being so patient with me. It's looking up tho. It's sad that I can't afford stamps for a freaking month lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 25, 2019)

Tent filling up nicely. Feeding 2 ml each every other day it seems . Ppm dropping over 20 at times. Dropped my fucking ph meter and bulb broke . I really need a tool belt .


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 25, 2019)

ooooh i'm gonna try to snipe a 5x5 tent for cheap on auction


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 25, 2019)

Things I could do with that .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 25, 2019)

Well. You know what they say. It ain’t much but it’s something


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 25, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Well. You know what they say. It ain’t much but it’s something
> 
> View attachment 4355456


Houston! We have power!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 25, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Houston! We have power!


Can we keep power though is the question.... had a hell of a day at work hang on


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 25, 2019)

Nice bro!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 25, 2019)

Before
 
After
 

I’m not in blue.... look higher. 



All with a damn handsaw and pruner poles talk about a rush. Climb 50 foot with harness and ropes and chop off limbs that if you know touch that primary wire and you aren’t mega careful..... that shits death. Literal death 

Falling from that height....: death. Adrenaline job for real. Ground work is chipping logs and chainsawing


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 25, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Before
> View attachment 4355460
> After
> View attachment 4355461
> ...


Fuck that bro! I could never do it


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 25, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Fuck that bro! I could never do it


If ida had a blunt I would’ve sparked it right then and there. Haven’t done much true trimming. I trimmed two countable trees today with ropes and knots and blah blah blah. Honestly I probably did my manliest effort of my life today


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 25, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Before
> View attachment 4355460
> After
> View attachment 4355461
> ...


Hell yea, my buddy used to climb those huge ass telephone towers, he said those red blinking lights at the top are fkin huge haha


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 25, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Before
> View attachment 4355460
> After
> View attachment 4355461
> ...


Looks like a good day!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 25, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Looks like a good day!


When are you planning on germing your LSD bean?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 25, 2019)

Jugging chainsaws , touching a power line, electrocution, climbing a tree . Why go to Disney world .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 25, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> When are you planning on germing your LSD bean?


You running one too big o?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 25, 2019)

Yeah, I just planted it in the net pot of my second dwc this morning


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 25, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Jugging chainsaws , touching a power line, electrocution, climbing a tree . Why go to Disney world .


Man when that tree started swaying in the wind it was crazy


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 25, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> When are you planning on germing your LSD bean?


Uhmmmmm idk.... I was planning on the next week but that may have got put on hold for a bit my flower tent will Be full again pretty quick. So I need to kinda work it with that. I have 2 coco DTW that I’ll be rotating in and a DWC moving in there all in the next 30 days so it’s hard to tell right now. But as soon as those go in I’ll Be starting those and the Tropic Thunder.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 25, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Yeah, I just planted it in the net pot of my second dwc this morning


Well fuck!! I may get this thing going then....


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 25, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Well fuck!! I may get this thing going then....


Haha, I was just wondering how far ahead I was gonna be. Will be cool to see someone else growing it out. LSD is such a nice smoke. Hopefully it yields alot. Im gonna have to clone her and my trainwreck...


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 25, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Haha, I was just wondering how far ahead I was gonna be. Will be cool to see someone else growing it out. LSD is such a nice smoke. Hopefully it yields alot. Im gonna have to clone her and my trainwreck...


Oh she’s going to yield really really well especially in DWC


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 25, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Oh she’s going to yield really really well especially in DWC


With how my critical daddy purple is going right now in coco, I cant imagine what dwc can do... very excited about it!

Do you have a good system for tying down your branches while in dwc? Im planning on doing mainlining like always. Kinda stuck in a system mentally now


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 25, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> With how my critical daddy purple is going right now in coco, I cant imagine what dwc can do... very excited about it!
> 
> Do you have a good system for tying down your branches while in dwc? Im planning on doing mainlining like always. Kinda stuck in a system mentally now


Ya I used eyelet screws and screwed them right into the lid and then pipe cleaner as the ties worked like a charm. 

I’m trying to work this out in my head. Ive got two coco DTW mainlines in the veg box that could be ready to flip in the next 2-3 weeks. And then I’ve got one DWC mainlined that could follow suit. And I’ve got a gorilla bomb bean that just sprouted I was going to put into DWC as well. That puts my tent at 4 plants idk about adding a 5th one. 

I guess I could cull the gorilla bomb and start the LSD I have a ton of gorilla bomb beans so that’s no biggie.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 25, 2019)

What size space are you working with? Are your flowering girls gonna be out of the space in that time?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 25, 2019)

The eyelet screws sounds like a great idea. I have some, Ill just have to set them up soonish


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 25, 2019)

My trainwreck is doing great. The roots are sprouting out of the net cup in all directions. Only one has hit the water so far so I expect its really gonna take off once they all get in there and start making their lattice-work. Sometimes I feel like a damn scientist when Im in my tents.... botanist I guess you can say. Anybody feel me?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 25, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> What size space are you working with? Are your flowering girls gonna be out of the space in that time?


Yeah they’re on day 30. 2 of them are 49-55 day strains and ones a 50-65 day strain. So they’ll be wrapping up as I move the 3 that are ready to go in. I can do the coco DTW in the back left and right corner and put the DWC in the middle and then put the gorilla bomb and LSD in the front. I’m in a 4x4. The CocoDTW will be on a automated drip system so they won’t have to be accessed. Plus there won’t be much maintenance since they’re mainlined. I’ll be able to access the other 3 easily.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 25, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> View attachment 4355583
> 
> My trainwreck is doing great. The roots are sprouting out of the net cup in all directions. Only one has hit the water so far so I expect its really gonna take off once they all get in there and start making their lattice-work. Sometimes I feel like a damn scientist when Im in my tents.... botanist I guess you can say. Anybody feel me?


Haha especially running hydro! lol so are you running your pumps? I’m using coco to root too so I’m concerned about flooding my coco too much and having overwatering on the seedling.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 25, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Haha especially running hydro! lol so are you running your pumps? I’m using coco to root too so I’m concerned about flooding my coco too much and having overwatering on the seedling.


I am, my coco is 40% perlite so I never worry about overwatering. I think its the way to go afyer seeing some of you guys struggle with the other ways. I just water the coco when I plant the seed and then set it and forget it. 

As for the LSD, I say you join in on the fun and germinate your bean


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 25, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I am, my coco is 40% perlite so I never worry about overwatering. I think its the way to go afyer seeing some of you guys struggle with the other ways. I just water the coco when I plant the seed and then set it and forget it.
> 
> As for the LSD, I say you join in on the fun and germinate your bean


alright... alright.... I’m in! I guess with the mainlines they won’t really be fighting for light so this may work just fine.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 25, 2019)

Mine hasnt broken ground just yet so you arent far behind. This will be fun, have you grown any Barney's gear yet?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 25, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Mine hasnt broken ground just yet so you arent far behind. This will be fun, have you grown any Barney's gear yet?


Lots of it! I’m a big fan of them!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 25, 2019)

Smoke would you say these expensive genetics breeders flower time is pretty accurate??

I’m about 10-12 days from flip and purple sunset is 55-60 days. Just wondering if that should be accurate.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 25, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Lots of it! I’m a big fan of them!


Same here, never had a bad plant from them! I really like them and starting to respect Blimburn lately as well.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 25, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Smoke would you say these expensive genetics breeders flower time is pretty accurate??
> 
> I’m about 10-12 days from flip and purple sunset is 55-60 days. Just wondering if that should be accurate.


Should be! Purple sunset should be back crossed enough to be stable so that their finish times should be accurate within 10 days. 

The thing about ethos is a lot of their stuff isn’t back crossed enough to make them super stable so there’s a lot of fluctuations from pheno to pheno. Some of their stuffs been bread over and over again enough to where they’re stable. Purple sunset happens to Be one of those the newer crosses not so much. You should be good on that time frame they listed within 10 days for sure.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 25, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Same here, never had a bad plant from them! I really like them and starting to respect Blimburn lately as well.


Dude you should check out cannarado, green fire, bog seeds, and Crockett family seeds. They’re putting out some crazy shit!! Crocket family is working with DNA too so their gear is on par with them. Some straight up fire! Old school clone only cuts for parents. 

But on another note Barney’s pineapple chunk is dank!! Smells like pineapple gummy bears.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 25, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Dude you should check out cannarado, green fire, bog seeds, and Crockett family seeds. They’re putting out some crazy shit!! Crocket family is working with DNA too so their gear is on par with them. Some straight up fire! Old school clone only cuts for parents.
> 
> But on another note Barney’s pineapple chunk is dank!! Smells like pineapple gummy bears.


I have a holy grail kush going from DNA thats not yielding like my cdp but looks like its gonna be super high quality. It reminds me of LSD with its high. Nice and semi-psychedelic. That plant will be done in three weeks so I will give a smoke report in about 6 weeks. I want to get some of these american breeders gear. Im looking at cannarado


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 25, 2019)

I have such a massive backlog of beans right now. Mostly european strains. I do have 30 beans from a small breeder. Im growing out two of his plants and they are nearly identical in structure and the genetics look killer. Might have a treasure trove with those beans.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 25, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I have a holy grail kush going from DNA thats not yielding like my cdp but looks like its gonna be super high quality. It reminds me of LSD with its high. Nice and semi-psychedelic. That plant will be done in three weeks so I will give a smoke report in about 6 weeks. I want to get some of these american breeders gear. Im looking at cannarado


Interesting some of these boutique genetics don’t tend to yield but they’re quality. My Pillow Factory if going that way currently looks fire but not building size but the purple majiks are putting straight weight on dude. I’m on day 30 though so the pillow factory’s still got a chance. Next 2-3 weeks will tell a lot. 

Here’s a link straight to cannarados gear from them no seedbank middle man. 

https://radogear.com

I’m looking at the sundae driver mixed with the blueberry currently and then the grapeology from the grape pie line. The wedding cake would be a good one too should be a stable strain with the back crosses.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 25, 2019)

This is a pic I took a few days back of the holy grail kush. Day 40ish.
 
Looks like straight dankness. Picture doeant do it justice really


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 25, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> This is a pic I took a few days back of the holy grail kush. Day 40ish.
> View attachment 4355599
> Looks like straight dankness. Picture doeant do it justice really


Looks good dude! I wasn’t expecting it to Be that big from your description looks like it’s putting some decent size on. Definitely a kush no doubt.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 25, 2019)

My testers I am currently growing out is Tasty Waves x Bosley's Angel's. This is the geneticine of Bosleys
 

The tasty waves I guess is The White x Triangle Kush? I might be missing something on that end.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 25, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Looks good dude! I wasn’t expecting it to Be that big from your description looks like it’s putting some decent size on. Definitely a kush no doubt.


These qb96s are magical man.... I am beyond happy with them haha. My temps are at 81° at the max in my flower tent with 1240w of qb96s. Love it. Plants seem to love it too


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 25, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> My testers I am currently growing out is Tasty Waves x Bosley's Angel's. This is the geneticine of Bosleys
> View attachment 4355600
> 
> The tasty waves I guess is The White x Triangle Kush? I might be missing something on that end.


That shit sounds fire. 

Cannarado has that cherry strudel that’s got that cherry pie in there.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 25, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> These qb96s are magical man.... I am beyond happy with them haha. My temps are at 81° at the max in my flower tent with 1240w of qb96s. Love it. Plants seem to love it too


Man you can almost fuck your plants up nutrients wise and they still put out the dank. The 96’s are no bullshit dude. Mine get my tent to 87 but my surface temps are between 80-82. Happy as can be.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 25, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That shit sounds fire.
> 
> Cannarado has that cherry strudel that’s got that cherry pie in there.


Well I have something like 25 more of these and then I have 15 beans of lemon drop diesel x bosleys angel. The lemon drop diesel is 63.375% ogkb/cherry pie 25% lemon sour d and 12.625% tahoe og/gdp. Hes trying to get alot of cherry out of his strains.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 25, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Well I have something like 25 more of these and then I have 15 beans of lemon drop diesel x bosleys angel. The lemon drop diesel is 63.375% ogkb/cherry pie 25% lemon sour d and 12.625% tahoe og/gdp. Hes trying to get alot of cherry out of his strains.


I need to get that cherry pie solo and see what that’s like.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 25, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I need to get that cherry pie solo and see what that’s like.


I dont know this guy well but he seems to be breeding with the original gsc (ogkb) and the humble pie cut. Im gonna try to keep my relationship with him  hopefully I can get more testers in the future. See if I can talk him into sponsoring a comparative


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 25, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I dont know this guy well but he seems to be breeding with the original gsc (ogkb) and the humble pie cut. Im gonna try to keep my relationship with him  hopefully I can get more testers in the future. See if I can talk him into sponsoring a comparative


That sounds like a damn good idea lol. Dropped my LSD bean in some H20 And got my gorilla bomb into its bucket.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 25, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That sounds like a damn good idea lol. Dropped my LSD bean in some H20 And got my gorilla bomb into its bucket.


Awesome! Youre about a day and a half behind me right now.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 25, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Awesome! Youre about a day and a half behind me right now.


Word I have to get another pump and some air stones. Should be good to go though. Oh and I need to order a couple more buckets ASAP.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 25, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Word I have to get another pump and some air stones. Should be good to go though. Oh and I need to order a couple more buckets ASAP.


Im right there with ya. My cdp is done in 2 weeks or so, my testers are going into flower, BH shortly after that. The HGK has 3 weeks. My green crack and triple cheese will be done in 30 days or so . The c99 has about 45-50 days left. Schedule is moving along nicely but I am trying to keep up with transitioning to dwc and not interrupt the perpetual garden.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 25, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Im right there with ya. My cdp is done in 2 weeks or so, my testers are going into flower, BH shortly after that. The HGK has 3 weeks. My green crack and triple cheese will be done in 30 days or so . The c99 has about 45-50 days left. Schedule is moving along nicely but I am trying to keep up with transitioning to dwc and not interrupt the perpetual garden.


That’s my exact situation lol. I don’t wanna get rid of anything but I’m really wanting to make this transition.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 26, 2019)

So Im coming up to about 2 weeks or so from when my cdp is finished. Ive never finished in coco, how do you guys usually flush? Do you lower the nutrients but keep feeding? Do you actually stop feeding nutes at some point?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

Ac stopped working last night . So fuvking hot


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 26, 2019)

I’ve been seeking nice cherries lately. Doing cherry Garcia by ethos now. Wondering what else to try that is straight cherry flavor


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

@3rd Monkey 

okay so 4 nights ago i fed 1100 ppm 
3 nights ago i refilled RO back up and she was 950
2 nights ago i refilled RO back up and she was 800

seems like no matter what I do she eats 150-200 ppm a day 

...do i go higher? i'm seeing nute burn on the sugar leaf tips now...


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’ve been seeking nice cherries lately. Doing cherry Garcia by ethos now. Wondering what else to try that is straight cherry flavor


I'll keep you up to date on my testers and if theu are really cherry, Ill send one your way


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Before
> View attachment 4355460
> After
> View attachment 4355461
> ...


hope it pays well, man. that's dangerous!


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

Durban Poison up next - 3 individual DWC buckets - no rdwc yet...

this is at 24 hours - hoping to see the other 2 pop by tonight


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 26, 2019)

LSD just broke ground (barely)


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @3rd Monkey
> 
> okay so 4 nights ago i fed 1100 ppm
> 3 nights ago i refilled RO back up and she was 950
> ...


How far are you into flower? 

How much water is it using between top off usually?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> So Im coming up to about 2 weeks or so from when my cdp is finished. Ive never finished in coco, how do you guys usually flush? Do you lower the nutrients but keep feeding? Do you actually stop feeding nutes at some point?


I cut N back at 5-6 weeks to about half, then again if needed the last week.

N and P are what give you a harsh or chemical burn taste, but you need them up until the end to build and fatten buds, just in less quantity. During the last week before harvest, they'll slow down drinking, almost to the point of stopping. They'll start to finish off by themselves.

Word to the wise... never saw anybody harvest too late. Everybody jumps the gun, but the plant knows what to do.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I cut N back at 5-6 weeks to about half, then again if needed the last week.
> 
> N and P are what give you a harsh or chemical burn taste, but you need them up until the end to build and fatten buds, just in less quantity. During the last week before harvest, they'll slow down drinking, almost to the point of stopping. They'll start to finish off by themselves.
> 
> Word to the wise... never saw anybody harvest too late. Everybody jumps the gun, but the plant knows what to do.


So you never cut off all nutrients? You feed P and K at full strength in the last week?


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> How far are you into flower?
> 
> How much water is it using between top off usually?


she's an auto so i'm guessing week 6 or 7? She's moving too damn fast for me - i'm ready to go back to photoperiods lol, my nute mixes are always wrong because she's just knockin week after week down

she's drinking about 2-3 inches of water a day - ph has been pretty stable


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 26, 2019)

Not sure which plant looks better.....

CDP
 

HGK
 

Both are at day 44F


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> So you never cut off all nutrients? You feed P and K at full strength in the last week?


I never cut all nutes. I don't flush either. Flushing causes the plant to store extra nitrates, gives you that burn on your tongue. 

Full strength P and K unless they start to burn, then drop them a bit.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> she's an auto so i'm guessing week 6 or 7? She's moving too damn fast for me - i'm ready to go back to photoperiods lol, my nute mixes are always wrong because she's just knockin week after week down
> 
> she's drinking about 2-3 inches of water a day - ph has been pretty stable


Time to cut N back in your mix. She's heading for the home stretch.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I never cut all nutes. I don't flush either. Flushing causes the plant to store extra nitrates, gives you that burn on your tongue.
> 
> Full strength P and K unless they start to burn, then drop them a bit.


Ok, Ive actually been feeding light on the N for most of the flowering period. Wonder if I cheated myself out of yields, I was basing it on how dark green the plants were for all of flower.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

"Cycle Time - 65 to 70 days from sprout"

looks like my CDLC should be done sooner than later - today is day 64


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Ok, Ive actually been feeding light on the N for most of the flowering period. Wonder if I cheated myself out of yields, I was basing it on how dark green the plants were for all of flower.


You might have. The calyxes/bracts need N to build and swell.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 26, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> "Cycle Time - 65 to 70 days from sprout"
> 
> looks like my CDLC should be done sooner than later - today is day 64


You got a pic of this lady for us?


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> You got a pic of this lady for us?


sadly i didn' take one last night like i normally do - left my phone upstairs

here's from yesterday


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You might have. The calyxes/bracts need N to build and swell.


I have been feeding 1ml of bloom A (3-0-0) 3ml of bloom B (2-4- and 4ml of overdrive (1-5-4). Hopefully that was enough N. Thats with 6L of water. I feed twice a day, so I give half and half each water.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 26, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> sadly i didn' take one last night like i normally do - left my phone upstairs
> 
> here's from yesterday
> 
> View attachment 4355736


Shes pretty, looks super sugary


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Shes pretty, looks super sugary


ty, she's more yellow at this point than i really care for - nute deficiencies at various points

just hoping she'll still be a good smoke

i had to hang a few plant yoyo's last night, the biggest colas are starting to lean pretty hard


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Not sure which plant looks better.....
> 
> CDP
> View attachment 4355719
> ...


between the two, HGK looks thicker and denser - CDP looks a bit leaner

both are gorgeous - not seeing a lot of deficiencies like mine lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I have been feeding 1ml of bloom A (3-0-0) 3ml of bloom B (2-4- and 4ml of overdrive (1-5-4). Hopefully that was enough N


That's a little low on N, but don't change it now. Just keep N where it's at til it starts finishing. Rest of your feed looks spot on though, nice work.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 26, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> between the two, HGK looks thicker and denser - CDP looks a bit leaner
> 
> both are gorgeous - not seeing a lot of deficiencies like mine lol


The CDP is actually much thicker than the HGK. Heres some better images, with a lighter for reference.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's a little low on N, but don't change it now. Just keep N where it's at til it starts finishing. Rest of your feed looks spot on though, nice work.


I was feeding 1ml calmag which was (4-0-0) up until about 10 days ago. I wonder if that helped?


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> The CDP is actually much thicker than the HGK. Heres some better images, with a lighter for reference.
> View attachment 4355740 View attachment 4355741 View attachment 4355742 View attachment 4355743


ahh perspective! yeah CDP is bigger for sure. nvm 

what nutes are you using?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I was feeding 1ml calmag which was (4-0-0) up until about 10 days ago. I wonder if that helped?


They look fine, really they do. Just tweaks for next time is all. You should still have nice yields and much better smoke than you can source out. If your buds are a little fluffy when you harvest, that was the N. Low Mg and Ca will make them fluffy too.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 26, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> ahh perspective! yeah CDP is bigger for sure. nvm
> 
> what nutes are you using?


AN sensi line with big bud, bud candy, silica and overdrive. I also have zombie juice and b52 but I dont use those in flower really. Stopped the silica a while back too. During stretch


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

Motherboard

The middle rows are OC clones. The big girl is Moab's 3M. Gonna have to run her in hydro next time. She recovered from the light burn though and is flowering now. The BH is going to get cloned to hell and back once it's bigger.

 

Contender F3 clones after a reveg.

 

Day 29 for the ODST. Gets to grow out tomorrow, then outside to flower out. 8 tops, each pushing out the 2nd node pretty quickly. VPD is off, leaf curl, but that organic left no signs of defs or tox.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Motherboard
> 
> The middle rows are OC clones. The big girl is Moab's 3M. Gonna have to run her in hydro next time. She recovered from the light burn though and is flowering now. The BH is going to get cloned to hell and back once it's bigger.
> 
> ...


ok so you identify that leaf curl is present, is that what tells you VPD is off?

Leaf curl and new leaf curl is indicative of calcium def? guessing/asking lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> ok so you identify that leaf curl is present, is that what tells you VPD is off?
> 
> Leaf curl and new leaf curl is indicative of calcium def? guessing/asking lol


The leaf curl is just a symptom. My gauges tell me my VPD is off lol.

Leaf edge curl like in that pic is humidity. On new leaves, you'll often get tears or holes if humidity is too low... often from over transpiration (more water to "breathe", less nutrients (Ca and N to build). If it were heat or light, the whole leaf would taco.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> The leaf curl is just a symptom. My gauges tell me my VPD is off lol.
> 
> Leaf edge curl like in that pic is humidity. On new leaves, you'll often get tears or holes if humidity is too low... often from over transpiration (more water to "breathe", less nutrients (Ca and N to build). If it were heat or light, the whole leaf would taco.


fascinating... my 3 girls in my 2x4 tent (under 4x qb120's) are starting to taco and it doesn't appear to be a heat issue. I have a humidifier keeping RH to 60 in there - thought it would help with the VPD


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> fascinating... my 3 girls in my 2x4 tent (under 4x qb120's) are starting to taco and it doesn't appear to be a heat issue. I have a humidifier keeping RH to 60 in there - thought it would help with the VPD


Taco isn't always a VPD thing. Some genetics naturally taco. Stardawg and Chemdawg genetics come to mind.

Post a pic.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Taco isn't always a VPD thing. Some genetics naturally taco. Stardawg and Chemdawg genetics come to mind.
> 
> Post a pic.


i'll have to take one tonight - ty!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i'll have to take one tonight - ty!


Sounds good. Here's some humidity damage for reference.

 



Notice the light green in the center as well. You see it on a lot of seedlings. A lot of folks say it's normal growing in... no, that's humidity. New growth should come in the same green as the rest. I'll snap a pic of a seedling from each side of the room so you can see the difference in humidity.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

Going to be a bad guy and neglect my ladies today . Have to call someone to fix this ac .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

Same room with a curtain separating them. 

48% humidity
You can see the curl starting. Same green.

 

39% humidity.
Different green. The camera distorts the pics from in person, but I think you can see what I mean.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Going to be a bad guy and neglect my ladies today . Have to call someone to fix this ac .


That sucks. Hope you can get it fixed. It's cooler where I am and it's still hot as fuck. Heard Europe is getting a 110 heat wave too. Mother Nature is not happy lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

Been in the 100s . Ac runs but not putting out cold air . Ac unit is up on side of the building do I can see what’s up .


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

nice so the curling was starting because humidity was too low? seedlings want 60+ right?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

Maybe the compressor locked up. Did you try turning it off for a half hour and trying it again?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

No . About to do that now . It’s alreasy 80 inside lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> nice so the curling was starting because humidity was too low? seedlings want 60+ right?


Temps on that side are usually 82-89 with humidity 40-50. Temps on the lighter shades of green side are usually 84-92 with humidity 40-50, but that small increase in temps demand more humidity. 

So humidity or temp is out of spec, whichever is easier to control. For me, it is what it is right now. 

Between 60-80 for seedlings as long as temps are between 70-85. Lower humidity or higher temps and it's just a VPD thing. Higher humidity or lower temps and it can damp off.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> No . About to do that now . It’s alreasy 80 inside lol


It's 82 outside here lol. I feel for you dude. Did some time overseas by the gulf. Hot and humid. Even just the heat... no wonder why those fucking people are always fighting lol.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's 82 outside here lol. I feel for you dude. Did some time overseas by the gulf. Hot and humid. Even just the heat... no wonder why those fucking people are always fighting lol.


lol omg haha


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

My girls arnt likening it . Had to take the fans out so I can keep everyone else cool. I think I’m going to put beer in fridge for once .


----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> lol omg haha


Did I cross that line lol?


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Did I cross that line lol?


nope - right up my humor alley


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

How long can I have my air pump off for ?


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How long can I have my air pump off for ?


not long.. the air pump also churns the water.

can you just get a loop of hose and pump up out of the water and let it waterfall back into the bucket? would accomplish the same thing sorta


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How long can I have my air pump off for ?


3 off 1 on is about as far as I would stretch it. Any more and you chance rot. Might kill off whatever bacteria you are running, so once you are back to normal, might need to add some back.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> not long.. the air pump also churns the water.
> 
> can you just get a loop of hose and pump up out of the water and let it waterfall back into the bucket? would accomplish the same thing sorta


Waterfall is actually superior to air stones in every way, just harder to implement practically.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

I’ll keep pump on and turn light off probably. Cost 88 bucks for them to just come and look at it . Won’t be around till 3-5 . Fuck me


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Waterfall is actually superior to air stones in every way, just harder to implement practically.


oh damn, had no idea - why is that? i picture the water with an air stone running and it's billions of bubbles... while waterfall usually has like 10 big bubbles comin up


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll keep pump on and turn light off probably. Cost 88 bucks for them to just come and look at it . Won’t be around till 3-5 . Fuck me


that works - nature has cloudy/rainy days all the time.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

Hope those sprouts make it . It’s 90 in that room . 50 rh


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll keep pump on and turn light off probably. Cost 88 bucks for them to just come and look at it . Won’t be around till 3-5 . Fuck me


Run a 6/2 schedule if you aren't flowering anything yet. It'll give them a break so they can transpire easier.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

Not flowering. I’ll cut lights off when they show up and turn them on when they leave .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> oh damn, had no idea - why is that? i picture the water with an air stone running and it's billions of bubbles... while waterfall usually has like 10 big bubbles comin up


Air stones pump oxygen into the water, but the water can only hold so much dissolved oxygen, and that decreases with higher temps. Other gases are also also dissolved into the water. The water is still stagnant.

A waterfall makes gas exhange much better, which keeps more oxygen in the water and the water stays cooler as it can reduce heat buildup from circulation. Think of it like a thermostat vs no thermostat.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Hope those sprouts make it . It’s 90 in that room . 50 rh


That's fine.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

Fish tank is another good example. Most of those are just waterfall pumps and can keep quite a few fish breathing without any additional aeration.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

How come no one hooks up a waterfall pump like a fish tank to a bucket ?


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How come no one hooks up a waterfall pump like a fish tank to a bucket ?


You brilliant son of a bitch!!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How come no one hooks up a waterfall pump like a fish tank to a bucket ?


They do. RDWC lol.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> They do. RDWC lol.


lol yeah good point - when i do RDWC i'll be waterfalling plus airstones in each


----------



## Farmer.J (Jun 26, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I started using a DWC bubbler cloner that S2C helped me build. It’s a plastic tote, pump, some airstones, and some rubber mat flooring to hold the clones up in the system.
> 
> I’ve taken like 20-30 clones haven’t had one not take root. It’s simple. And it’s a set and forget set up. Once they’re in the cloner I don’t fuck with them until they’ve rooted.


Can you please post pics of the set up


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> They do. RDWC lol.


What instead having a separate bucket for nutes and all you just attach a fish tank water fall on the bucket ? So no air stones just a waterfall pump .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

Nvm I looked it up . It be hard to get more oxygen to roots when bucket is to full of roots


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How come no one hooks up a waterfall pump like a fish tank to a bucket ?


I’ve never seen that per say but I’ve seen water gal RDWC builds.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Nvm I looked it up . It be hard to get more oxygen to roots when bucket is to full of roots


I don't see why it would be hard to get oxygen to them, but you would need a pump for every bucket.

You wouldn't need a fish pump, just a circulating pump. They are much smaller.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't see why it would be hard to get oxygen to them, but you would need a pump for every bucket.
> 
> You wouldn't need a fish pump, just a circulating pump. They are much smaller.


Idk just thinking out load . The air stones do fine . I can’t even see bubbles on surface anymore . To many roots


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 26, 2019)

Farmer.J said:


> Can you please post pics of the set up


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

How many air stones do you use per tote ? Do you keep stem in the water ? Do you add nutes ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

Cropped the 4 mains to open it up. Have a funny feeling this is going to be male...


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

Well I’ve got the extractor fan .. will be using it as a fan to cool me off till this Ac gets fixed


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Well I’ve got the extractor fan .. will be using it as a fan to cool me off till this Ac gets fixed


Go to the beach... boi!!

Take a dip and cool off, no?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Go to the beach... boi!!
> 
> Take a dip and cool off, no?


Thought about that myself . Tired of being hot .. might go to the pool and jump in ..


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Thought about that myself . Tired of being hot .. might go to the pool and jump in ..


The pool? Might as well just take a cool shower lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

Fuckin a . That shits like a bath . Didn’t even check surf report this morning .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

Grind it out. You'll pull through the suck lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

Lol always . Gonna need more beer for this


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Cropped the 4 mains to open it up. Have a funny feeling this is going to be male...
> 
> View attachment 4355794


yeah looks like it...


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

Question that’s off in the deep end . If your mom told you to get a vasectomy at the age of 20 would you ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah looks like it...
> 
> View attachment 4355815


It'll get a week outdoors after tomorrow if it's not clear by then. It happens...


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How many air stones do you use per tote ? Do you keep stem in the water ? Do you add nutes ?


I use one airstone. I put like 1/2” of the stem in water and 1/16th strength wk 1 BLOOM nutes


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Question that’s off in the deep end . If your mom told you to get a vasectomy at the age of 20 would you ?


No, obviously she didn't lol.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It'll get a week outdoors after tomorrow if it's not clear by then. It happens...


aw man not even a laugh? lol 

that photoshop job took me 30 whole seconds!!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Question that’s off in the deep end . If your mom told you to get a vasectomy at the age of 20 would you ?


Nah. Nope. No. Naaaaaa. Nawwww. Fuck no. Hell to the nawwwwww!!!! Nobody’s coming anywhere near my junk with a knife willingly. Fuck that noise!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> aw man not even a laugh? lol
> 
> that photoshop job took me 30 whole seconds!!!


I did laugh, have a set of those nuts on my truck lol. I was just in disappointment as I looked more at the plant. Noticing a few "sacs".


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 26, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah looks like it...
> 
> View attachment 4355815


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Nah. Nope. No. Naaaaaa. Nawwww. Fuck no. Hell to the nawwwwww!!!! Nobody’s coming anywhere near my junk with a knife willingly. Fuck that noise!


My brother-in-law, the one who's wife I told to face fuck a zebra, he had a vasectomy and it didn't even work. Said he hurt for like a month.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

Lol . I use to work with a guy who’s 20 and he told he he got his balls snipped . Asked why would ya even do that . “My mom told me to and you always do what your mom tells you “. Naw fuck all that shit.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> My brother-in-law, the one who's wife I told to face fuck a zebra, he had a vasectomy and it didn't even work. Said he hurt for like a month.


Hell no!! Fuck that! 

On a lighter note.... my DWC BH is going into the flower tent tonight.... any advice here?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> My brother-in-law, the one who's wife I told to face fuck a zebra, he had a vasectomy and it didn't even work. Said he hurt for like a month.


Lmao you must have been feeling some type of way to bring a zebra into the mix


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Nah. Nope. No. Naaaaaa. Nawwww. Fuck no. Hell to the nawwwwww!!!! Nobody’s coming anywhere near my junk with a knife willingly. Fuck that noise!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lol . I use to work with a guy who’s 20 and he told he he got his balls snipped . Asked why would ya even do that . “My mom told me to and you always do what your mom tells you “. Naw fuck all that shit.


Well.... you tell him he needs to jump off that bridge his mom told him to jump off of. Smh


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 26, 2019)

schmebulock said:


>


Dude I can’t figure out how to put gifs on here or it’d be on!!


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Dude I can’t figure out how to put gifs on here or it’d be on!!


i think they're limited by a ridiculous size constraint - bigger gifs never show but smaller ones seem okay


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Hell no!! Fuck that!
> 
> On a lighter note.... my DWC BH is going into the flower tent tonight.... any advice here?


Keep it on veg nutes til after the stretch, then slowly increase your bloom by about 1/2ml at a time until the plant says it's maxed out.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lmao you must have been feeling some type of way to bring a zebra into the mix


Must have been on my mind that day lol. That's when I met my wife.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Well.... you tell him he needs to jump off that bridge his mom told him to jump off of. Smh


He's the definition of an idiot . He claims 500$ comes out of his paycheck and he doesn’t know why ... just lets it keep taking and never knowing why lol . His gf literally lays his clothes out each day .all good . He’s in the reserves and prime front line infantry material.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> He's the definition of an idiot . He claims 500$ comes out of his paycheck and he doesn’t know why ... just lets it keep taking and never knowing why lol . His gf literally lays his clothes out each day .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

schmebulock said:


>


He’s def special lol . Doesn’t stutter but he does talk like that guy kripke off Big Bang theory.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> He’s def special lol . Doesn’t stutter but he does talk like that guy kripke off Big Bang theory.


You mean kwipke lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

Lmao .. exactly . I do work with a guy that stutters real bad . Most conversations I want to smack him on the back so he can cough up the words .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> He's the definition of an idiot . He claims 500$ comes out of his paycheck and he doesn’t know why ... just lets it keep taking and never knowing why lol . His gf literally lays his clothes out each day .all good . He’s in the reserves and prime front line infantry material.


I believe they call those guys speed bumps lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

I just call him a pos . I’m glad I’m not his boss anymore . I couldn’t take the stupidity any longer .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

Did you see the one guy on your thread on gc say his friend doesn’t check ppm and Keeps his ph at 5.0 -5.5? Hope he doesn’t try to emulate that style.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Did you see the one guy on your thread on gc say his friend doesn’t check ppm and Keeps his ph at 5.0 -5.5? Hope he doesn’t try to emulate that style.


Dude I didn’t say anything at first but I couldn’t hold it back I had to let him know his friends completely wrong lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

His friends shit probably looks like kfc extra crispy recipe.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> His friends shit probably looks like kfc extra crispy recipe.


That’s no joke!! I don’t understand how his plants take in any calmag. Idk. Crazy.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

I can only come up with his ph meter needs to be calibrated badly . Other than that . Maybe there isn’t any friend and it’s him and he can’t figure out why his plants keep dying .


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I can only come up with his ph meter needs to be calibrated badly . Other than that . Maybe there isn’t any friend and it’s him and he can’t figure out why his plants keep dying .


that reminds me.... need to calibrate my ph sticks tonight. lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

Man I dropped mine yesterday. Broke the glass ball . Tried to see if I could Jew amazon and get a replacement. Dead line was on the 6th . Have a back up pen that had water damage a month back. Like my other one since it could tell me water temp . Need to re order again.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Tried to see if I could Jew amazon and get a replacement.


ouch

buy it again and return the original lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

You sir are the genius!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Man I dropped mine yesterday. Broke the glass ball . Tried to see if I could Jew amazon and get a replacement. Dead line was on the 6th . Have a back up pen that had water damage a month back. Like my other one since it could tell me water temp . Need to re order again.


Dude grab you some GH PH drops you can get them in a GH up and down kit just for absolute emergency purposes. I have 3 bottles of drops and 3 test vials. They come with every one of my GH up and down kits I order along with a pipet to dispense up and down with.

I’m having to downsize my garden unfortunately. I’ll Be using my small tents to start and veg my DWC buckets and then my other small tent to run autoflowers in. And then my old 3x3x3 box to dry in just ordered a fan and filter to outfit it with. Weak sauce. Had to though. My brothers moving in with my lady and I until he can get a job with his degree. He just graduated a month or so ago. Trying to help him get on his feet. But I’m still keeping my grow as discreet as I can. I’m now confined to a 4x 12 closet for my entire grow. lol hence the moving my DWC to Flower. Going to be sending the mainlined aurora Indica in there in a week I think. Either that or it’s going now. And then I’ll have 2 sour cracks and my coco BH that’s building the manifold in one tent and my two DWC seedlings in another. I’ll be building manifolds in each of those to give myself time to get the purple majiks and pillow factory harvested and I tom the dry box. Once those are in there I’ll have 2 coco DTW and my DWC manifold in flower until I put the other two DWC’s in there in a month or so. I’m excited to be making the full transition to DWC. I’m going to have to do some research one RDWC and see if I can do something to where I can have two buckets in the back and two up front the two in the back will Be a month older than the ones in the front that way I can rotate my plants by 2’s perpetually. Maybe I can run 2 two bucket RDWC systems with two of my reservoir buckets outside the tent. That would help me a shit tone with keeping water temps down if my buckets outside my tent.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Dude grab you some GH PH drops you can get them in a GH up and down kit just for absolute emergency purposes. I have 3 bottles of drops and 3 test vials. They come with every one of my GH up and down kits I order along with a pipet to dispense up and down with.
> 
> I’m having to downsize my garden unfortunately. I’ll Be using my small tents to start and veg my DWC buckets and then my other small tent to run autoflowers in. And then my old 3x3x3 box to dry in just ordered a fan and filter to outfit it with. Weak sauce. Had to though. My brothers moving in with my lady and I until he can get a job with his degree. He just graduated a month or so ago. Trying to help him get on his feet. But I’m still keeping my grow as discreet as I can. I’m now confined to a 4x 12 closet for my entire grow. lol hence the moving my DWC to Flower. Going to be sending the mainlined aurora Indica in there in a week I think. Either that or it’s going now. And then I’ll have 2 sour cracks and my coco BH that’s building the manifold in one tent and my two DWC seedlings in another. I’ll be building manifolds in each of those to give myself time to get the purple majiks and pillow factory harvested and I tom the dry box. Once those are in there I’ll have 2 coco DTW and my DWC manifold in flower until I put the other two DWC’s in there in a month or so. I’m excited to be making the full transition to DWC. I’m going to have to do some research one RDWC and see if I can do something to where I can have two buckets in the back and two up front the two in the back will Be a month older than the ones in the front that way I can rotate my plants by 2’s perpetually. Maybe I can run 2 two bucket RDWC systems with two of my reservoir buckets outside the tent. That would help me a shit tone with keeping water temps down if my buckets outside my tent.


I have the test vial and drops and all . That still doesn’t help with water temps . I’ll buy the same one and return the old . Don’t think I’ve done something like that since blockbuster and swapping out scratched video games back in the day . Your a good bro for helping out . Don’t think I’ve talked to my brothers in .. years.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I have the test vial and drops and all . That still doesn’t help with water temps . I’ll buy the same one and return the old . Don’t think I’ve done something like that since blockbuster and swapping out scratched video games back in the day . Your a good bro for helping out . Don’t think I’ve talked to my brothers in .. years.


Man I really appreciate that I’ve been pulled with it but the kids earned it man. He’s been going to school and ended up with a degree in petroleum geology but because the markets no one was hiring so he stuck through it and got a second degree in finance he’s been going to school for 6 years man. He’s gutted it out and deserves the help. He’s going to Be living here with zero expenses with the condition that once he’s got a job in his field that he stays here another 3-6 months to put money back. He’s been running the books for a local bar that has a few of them out here so he will be working there while looking for his first career job so he will Be able to be very financially stable and ahead of the curve before moving out and on with his life. I’m excited for him. Plus it’ll give me more hands to get a lot of stuff done here at my house before we sell and upsize. Win/win lol. Free labors the best labor haha.

dude try to get a digital fish tank thermometer like these you never have to take your lid off to know your temps.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

seems like you have it all pegged out . Free /extra pair of hands is always a plus around the house .cant beat a free place to stay . I hope your still gonna spark up that cannagar up still . Your pot lent should be up soon ? Def going to order those . Need them in veg tent . My vivosun fan came today . Instead of using it in my tent I’m using it on me till this ac bs gets fixed. Then I’ll rig it up in the veg tent and hopefully stabilizes the air and humidity in the tent .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> seems like you have it all pegged out . Free /extra pair of hands is always a plus around the house .cant beat a free place to stay . I hope your still gonna spark up that cannagar up still . Your pot lent should be up soon ? Def going to order those . Need them in veg tent . My vivosun fan came today . Instead of using it in my tent I’m using it on me till this ac bs gets fixed. Then I’ll rig it up in the veg tent and hopefully stabilizes the air and humidity in the tent .


Sounds like you’re more than on the right path those thermometers are awesome and I promise those will work with your set up! I’m not sure what your asking about being set up soon? couldn’t translate it lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

Sorry dude . Brain is fried and not by any bud . Ac guy just got here finally . Hope a simple fix .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Sounds like you’re more than on the right path those thermometers are awesome and I promise those will work with your set up! I’m not sure what your asking about being set up soon? couldn’t translate it lol.


Oh I was saying you smoke break should be up soon . ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

Bad compressor.. fuck it . Sweet sweet ac


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

214 off my rent . The owners of the business Are friends with my brother and hooked it up for free.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Oh I was saying you smoke break should be up soon . ?


Yep! Looking at mid to late July! Can’t freaking wait


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> 214 off my rent . The owners of the business Are friends with my brother and hooked it up for free.


That’s not a bad deal!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

hell That’s the cost of a hotel stay here. Sweated a night and missed the beach . Think we are squarezys .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> hell That’s the cost of a hotel stay here. Sweated a night and missed the beach . Think we are squarezys .


Nah just locals! lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

I have a hate for tourist . They’re neck and neck with old ppl. Other note . Gave my landlord the bill .. still no reply lol . Spaniards are chill ppl . Sure he will be cool with it .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I have a hate for tourist . They’re neck and neck with old ppl. Other note . Gave my landlord the bill .. still no reply lol . Spaniards are chill ppl . Sure he will be cool with it .


Ya not much else you can do. And it’s his responsibility so ya.... lol


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 26, 2019)

Wish they’d stop growing larger and start budding. Lord. Largest plants I personally have ever had. Hope the yield is worth taking up half my 4x4 flower tent.....

Gotta put Blueberry and Banana Hammock in the tent soon geez. Then the rest is vegging till those finish I guess shit. I don’t know.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 26, 2019)

Gonna murder the auto. No use trying to save it. Bh never popped. Found some mite webs, time to burn down the house. Boy my luck has went to shit.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I have a hate for tourist . They’re neck and neck with old ppl. Other note . Gave my landlord the bill .. still no reply lol . Spaniards are chill ppl . Sure he will be cool with it .


Heading back down south next Thursday-Monday. My birthday is Monday the 8th. If we don’t get together next Sunday not this one but one after and eat some god damn barbecue I don’t know what to say.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 26, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Gonna murder the auto. No use trying to save it. Bh never popped. Found some mite webs, time to burn down the house. Boy my luck has went to shit.


Man. If I had any more BH we would try again but I’m all out. Maybe try smokebreak for real man. Wish you were growing this with us. Know how it is finances being out of check.... happens man. Hang in there.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

Fat girl reachin for that light.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Fat girl reachin for that light.


Nice plants nice leaf stance dog!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

9:30am

 

6:30pm

 

Tie downs? Say what...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

Think I'm gonna send you guys some compost tea bags for now, til I get my formula down for the full ride.

Anybody good with that?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 26, 2019)

Whew... that was alot to read through. @Smokexbreak are you not gonna end up with room for your LSD plant? If not then its understandable. Good look on helping your bro!

My BH is growing again but seems so pathetic... 
 
The mag deficiency continued to damage the older leaves. I would just remove them but it seems like anything you do to her sets her back week. Definitely the most difficult plant I have grown before....


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Think I'm gonna send you guys some compost tea bags for now, til I get my formula down for the full ride.
> 
> Anybody good with that?


If you can explain the technique, I am willing to try whatever out 3M


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 26, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> If you can explain the technique, I am willing to try whatever out 3M


Im with ya too!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

I guess I should add that I'll have to charge, but only for materials and to recoup shipping. $10 per person.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I guess I should add that I'll have to charge, but only for materials and to recoup shipping. $10 per person.


I could throw ya $10 to see what you got going on


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I guess I should add that I'll have to charge, but only for materials and to recoup shipping. $10 per person.


I’m good . Just add directions and ranges


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> If you can explain the technique, I am willing to try whatever out 3M


All you'll have to do is PM me for how many plants you want bags for and what medium they are in. 

If they are not hydro, you'll need a separate bucket and air stones to brew the tea in and then water your plants with it.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

The only thing you guys will have to be careful with is ph in hydro. You won't have to ph anymore, just monitor. If for some reason you need to adjust, you'll have to do it slowly so you don't kill the microbes. 

Also, you ph the water, then brew the tea, and then DO NOT ph the tea. I'll write all this down, but just putting it out there. Temps are also a non starter as long as it stays under 80-85 in your bucket.

@iceman2494 gets most of the credit for this, due to his AC failure lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

Lol . You never miss something as great as ac in the south till it’s gone. Seems simple . No ph is a head turner for sure .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lol . You never miss something as great as ac in the south till it’s gone. Seems simple . No ph is a head turner for sure .


Yeah, this will be very different but I am definitely interested. So now I will have gone from soil>coco>hydro>organic/hydro. Crazy how many ways you can do this sh*t


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

Lol . I went marvel to dc . Soil to hydro.crazy how things roll .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Yeah, this will be very different but I am definitely interested. So now I will have gone from soil>coco>hydro>organic/hydro. Crazy how many you can do this sh*t


I have a feeling that everyone here will start composting lol.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 26, 2019)

Anybody familiar with the Sensi star strain?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I guess I should add that I'll have to charge, but only for materials and to recoup shipping. $10 per person.


Im down with that bro


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Im down with that bro


I'll get you back from last time too. That's on the house lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> 9:30am
> 
> View attachment 4356021
> 
> ...


Super cropped instead of ties... I like your style.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Think I'm gonna send you guys some compost tea bags for now, til I get my formula down for the full ride.
> 
> Anybody good with that?


I am


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 26, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Whew... that was alot to read through. @Smokexbreak are you not gonna end up with room for your LSD plant? If not then its understandable. Good look on helping your bro!
> 
> My BH is growing again but seems so pathetic...
> View attachment 4356035
> The mag deficiency continued to damage the older leaves. I would just remove them but it seems like anything you do to her sets her back week. Definitely the most difficult plant I have grown before....


Yes actually I got a tap root this am and transferred it to coco should have a sprout the next two days.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'll get you back from last time too. That's on the house lol.


No worries man I appreciate it!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 26, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yes actually I got a tap root this am and transferred it to coco should have a sprout the next two days.


Very cool, mine just got above ground and is losing its helmet. So far so good! Goodluck bro!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 8 for the 2 scarabs and the deez nugs

 Day 18 on the bh.. shes really taking off now glad I got the 18/6 tent set up 12/12 wasnt cutting it cant wait to see what she does!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

Time to tea bag!!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> View attachment 4356089 View attachment 4356090 Day 8 for the 2 scarabs and the deez nugs
> 
> View attachment 4356091 Day 18 on the bh.. shes really taking off now glad I got the 18/6 tent set up 12/12 wasnt cutting it cant wait to see what she does!


Looking real good. 

I would know those Scarabs anywhere lol.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Looking real good.
> 
> I would know those Scarabs anywhere lol.


Thanks man! Ive got plenty more where that came from lol!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Time to tea bag!!
> 
> View attachment 4356092


Is that all you feed your plants?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Is that all you feed your plants?


Pretty soon it will be. That's just compost tea bags. Big boost for your plant. You can soil/coco drench, throw it in a hydro bucket, or use it as a foliar feed. There is some nutrition in it, all slow release, but it's mostly microbes that I use it for. This bag will eliminate the need for calmag in most hydro systems though.

Still working on the formula for the feeding part. Have to make sure I have the right timing to break down nutes so there's enough feed but they don't get burnt. Sounds easy, but it's a little tricky lol.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Pretty soon it will be. That's just compost tea bags. Big boost for your plant. You can soil/coco drench, throw it in a hydro bucket, or use it as a foliar feed. There is some nutrition in it, all slow release, but it's mostly microbes that I use it for. This bag will eliminate the need for calmag in most hydro systems though.
> 
> Still working on the formula for the feeding part. Have to make sure I have the right timing to break down nutes so there's enough feed but they don't get burnt. Sounds easy, but it's a little tricky lol.


As long as you walk me thru it ill be okay man thats very interesting your on to something there man


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> As long as you walk me thru it ill be okay man thats very interesting your on to something there man


Appreciate it. Super simple. I have the instructions already made up.

Trying. Just drop a new bag every 15-30 days and say fuck ph, ppm, water temps, and root rot lol. Just watch it grow like soil.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Appreciate it. Super simple. I have the instructions already made up.
> 
> Trying. Just drop a new bag every 15-30 days and say fuck ph, ppm, water temps, and root rot lol. Just watch it grow like soil.


Nothing more simple then that bro im diggin it!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Appreciate it. Super simple. I have the instructions already made up.
> 
> Trying. Just drop a new bag every 15-30 days and say fuck ph, ppm, water temps, and root rot lol. Just watch it grow like soil.


Dude seriously this is no bull shit this could change the hydro game.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Dude seriously this is no bull shit this could change the hydro game.


I'm hoping. There's nothing like it that I know of and it'll solve a lot of growers problems lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm hoping. There's nothing like it that I know of and it'll solve a lot of growers problems lol.


There’s nothing that I’ve ever seen like it. Can you picture the organic flavor with hydro growth and size?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 26, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> There’s nothing that I’ve ever seen like it. Can you picture the organic flavor with hydro growth and size?


I was hoping to try it out soon but looks like this odst might be male.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 26, 2019)

Anyone ever try green point seeds ?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 26, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Anyone ever try green point seeds ?


Breeder or a seed bank?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 26, 2019)

@3rd Monkey 
Time to start multi feeds? Or should I bump my nutes? It’s the megacrop I think I need to multi feed..... idk can’t decide whether to bump or to multi feed.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 26, 2019)

Oh and here’s Banana Hammock before being put into flower.

 

Oh and the tomato,cucumber, a jalepenos are loving life.
    

Can’t wait for this to drop!!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Breeder or a seed bank?


Site says green point seeds . They have auctions and some seeds get down to 42$ For fem 6 packs . They only take money orders and bitcoins payments though


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2019)

severe mag def in first pic


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd Monkey
> Time to start multi feeds? Or should I bump my nutes? It’s the megacrop I think I need to multi feed..... idk can’t decide whether to bump or to multi feed.
> View attachment 4356216 View attachment 4356217


You don't need to bump feed at all. Look at the tips on your new growth. Some are dark green and some have a little burn. You just need mag, whether foliar or bumped up in your feed.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Site says green point seeds . They have auctions and some seeds get down to 42$ For fem 6 packs . They only take money orders and bitcoins payments though


Looking for something specific? Or just wondering about them?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

Feel like my cdp has taken a turn and is starting to finish. Gonna start paying more attention to the trichs. Seeing about 60/40 clear/cloudy. No amber at all yet.
 
It looks cloudier in the pic than with just the loupe and my naked eye.
  
Leaves are starting to change. Not alot of them, just a few.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Feel like my cdp has taken a turn and is starting to finish. Gonna start paying more attention to the trichs. Seeing about 60/40 clear/cloudy. No amber at all yet.
> View attachment 4356376
> It looks cloudier in the pic than with just the loupe and my naked eye.
> View attachment 4356373 View attachment 4356374
> Leaves are starting to change. Not alot of them, just a few.


Looks like you still have a little bit to me. Lots of receding and swelling to happen yet.

Does look very good though.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Looks like you still have a little bit to me. Lots of receding and swelling to happen yet.
> 
> Does look very good though.


Im happy to hear that man, I really dont mind waiting and letting her reach full potential. Not gonna smoke any until shes cured for a week either. I dont know why or how I have the dedication for that but it just feels right to me since I grew it.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Im happy to hear that man, I really dont mind waiting and letting her reach full potential. Not gonna smoke any until shes cured for a week either. I dont know why or how I have the dedication for that but it just feels right to me since I grew it.


I don't go off of trichs. That whole harvest at cloudy and amber and blah blah. Here's a question. How are the trichs inside the bud lol? Ya know, where MOST of them are. 

Sorry, just ranting. Bro science fucks a lot of people up and convinces them to chop way early. I've never seen a late chop, hundreds upon hundreds that went too early though.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't go off of trichs. That whole harvest at cloudy and amber and blah blah. Here's a question. How are the trichs inside the bud lol? Ya know, where MOST of them are.
> 
> Sorry, just ranting. Bro science fucks a lot of people up and convinces them to chop way early. I've never seen a late chop, hundreds upon hundreds that went too early though.


Oh bro, I HAVE harvested early before... still ended up good but after I figured that out I was super disappointed. This strain is marketed as a 50 day strain, Im at day 45. I may end up going 65, its leaning sativa. I'll update you every few days if you dont mind looking at some buds haha.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Oh bro, I HAVE harvested early before... still ended up good but after I figured that out I wa super disappointed. This strain is marketed as a 50 day strain, Im at day 44. I may end up going 65, its leaning sativa. I'll update you every few days if you dont mind looking at some buds haha.


I never get tired of looking at buds lol. Those look like they are shaping up to be very nice.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I never get tired of looking at buds lol. Those look like they are shaping up to be very nice.


Thanks, its Blimburn's gear. I grew out their gdp and liked it but it didnt yield alot and I got two cdp beans as freebies so I figured I would try one out. Never expected anything like this.... I'm thinking I might get a pound off her even!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

Blimburn is either Spanish or Mexican I think. Their IG is all in spanish


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Thanks, its Blimburn's gear. I grew out their gdp and liked it but it didnt yield alot and I got two cdp beans as freebies so I figured I would try one out. Never expected anything like this.... I'm thinking I might get a pound off her even!


Never ran their gear. You make it look good though. Pounds are nice lol.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Never ran their gear. You make it look good though. Pounds are nice lol.


I wasnt too sure of them either but Im glad I tried them out. I even have a 3 pack of their sour D. Hopefully its a winner too.


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2019)

60 days is a good first experimental date with most common strains these days. not really long enough to degrade really early weed and not early enough to be much worse than say if you left it for 70.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I wasnt too sure of them either but Im glad I tried them out. I even have a 3 pack of their sour D. Hopefully its a winner too.


I used to like the diesels, but they are way overdone around here as street sling. Same with kush. Granted, they are much better homegrown, I just don't look at them the same way anymore lol.

Hopefully they are just as good as what you have going though.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I used to like the diesels, but they are way overdone around here as street sling. Same with kush. Granted, they are much better homegrown, I just don't look at them the same way anymore lol.
> 
> Hopefully they are just as good as what you have going though.


I have that same feeling about gorilla glue and cookie strains. Its the only thing on the streets and most of it is garbage. Anything I grow is better than that stuff. Someday I will grow some gg but not anytime soon


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I have that same feeling about gorilla glue and cookie strains. Its the only thing on the streets and most of it is garbage. Anything I grow is better than that stuff. Someday I will grow some gg but not anytime soon


Haha, exact opposite here. Glues and Cookies aren't around. 

Agreed though, street weed is garbage. So is most of the dispensary bud I've tried. Orange Cookies and Amnesia Haze are about the only 2 dispensary buds that I've liked, got a seed from the OC and the plant is really nice. It's clone only, so I felt special with my little seed haha.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

I used to have my medical card and the dispensary I was goin to had some killer sh*t. Its where I was introduced to most of the strains I now have beans for. Most of their stock was from local growers though so it was no surprise. I sorta miss those days. But recreationally growing my own is 1000x better


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

Idk exactly what I’m looking for really lol . I was looking for us banks to skip customs . Idk if seedsman delivers from the states or is it over seas


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Idk exactly what I’m looking for really lol . I was looking for us banks to skip customs . Idk if seedsman delivers from the states or is it over seas


No luck on attitude?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Idk exactly what I’m looking for really lol . I was looking for us banks to skip customs . Idk if seedsman delivers from the states or is it over seas


Give it a few weeks Colin’s about to turn the game on it’s head he’s dropping all the prices on upcoming Beans from ethos from the new stuff on.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

That orange velvet underground Rbx looks tasty


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

Only dropping on regs though ?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 27, 2019)

Got a few pages to read. Working hard. 3M please pm your PayPal info so I can send you the ten. 

Will need mostly stuff for so, and one maybe two DWC buckets.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 27, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Appreciate it. Super simple. I have the instructions already made up.
> 
> Trying. Just drop a new bag every 15-30 days and say fuck ph, ppm, water temps, and root rot lol. Just watch it grow like soil.


Wow really


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Idk exactly what I’m looking for really lol . I was looking for us banks to skip customs . Idk if seedsman delivers from the states or is it over seas


GYO has just about anything you can think of and ships from Cali. They're freebie selections are pretty nice too.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

I’ll give them a look . As long as they accept credit cards I’m good


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

That's what I used.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> That orange velvet underground Rbx looks tasty


Agreed!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Only dropping on regs though ?


I think fems too


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Any suggestions?


He’s beefing with other breeders so he’s making power moves to shut them up. 

Purple majik
Crescendo 
Mandarins cookies
I95 chem
Grandpas stash
Early glue
Ethos glue
Dosi whoa


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> He’s beefing with other breeders so he’s making power moves to shut them up.
> 
> Purple majik
> Crescendo
> ...


I read where a lot of ppl are saying ehthos are known for herming


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I read where a lot of ppl are saying ehthoscate known for herming


Idk I haven’t had a single one herm. But when you’re breeding selfed plants the genetics always have a chance of herming. But most time it comes from user error. I’ve actually never seen a post saying that I’ve seen a few where they say they didn’t have a single one herm like they were disapproving the comments about them herming. Idk. I mean it’s part of dealing with feminized beans though there’s a lot of them that carry that trait.


----------



## Jtruog (Jun 27, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> SHE SAID YES!!


Congrats man! I'm new to this thread. Started reading through it yesterday after it was recommended to me on GC.

I finally got to this page. 100 pages a day so I'll be current in a week. I just wanted to say im very happy for you on how you got turned around§


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Idk I haven’t had a single one herm. But when you’re breeding selfed plants the genetics always have a chance of herming. But most time it comes from user error. I’ve actually never seen a post saying that I’ve seen a few where they say they didn’t have a single one herm like they were disapproving the comments about them herming. Idk. I mean it’s part of dealing with feminized beans though there’s a lot of them that carry that trait.


Fem or reg, doesn't matter. Cannabis has the ability to herm... Period.

Some strains are more prone to herm based upon the sensitivity of it's ancestors, sure. However, I've never heard of a single cannabis plant that WILL NOT herm. Even males can herm. 

It's a survival trait, bro science has made it out to be some undesirable quality, when that quality is what brought the fucking plant through the dark ages.

Not ranting at you, just to you because stoner myths piss me off lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

Jtruog said:


> Congrats man! I'm new to this thread. Started reading through it yesterday after it was recommended to me on GC.
> 
> I finally got to this page. 100 pages a day so I'll be current in a week. I just wanted to say im very happy for you on how you got turned around§


Morning, evening, afternoon. How the hell are you? Welcome to the loud crowd.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm aiming to get all your bags out tomorrow or Saturday, my tomorrow is looking kind of fucked up at the moment. I'm going to fit as many bags in the box as I can for you guys, so you can use them on multiple plants or a full run.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

Hoot your pay pal in a pm


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

Roger dodger!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Idk I haven’t had a single one herm. But when you’re breeding selfed plants the genetics always have a chance of herming. But most time it comes from user error. I’ve actually never seen a post saying that I’ve seen a few where they say they didn’t have a single one herm like they were disapproving the comments about them herming. Idk. I mean it’s part of dealing with feminized beans though there’s a lot of them that carry that trait.


It was an ethos thread I stumbled on on here . Bunch of ppl were ranting on how a lot of them Hermèd .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 27, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Fem or reg, doesn't matter. Cannabis has the ability to herm... Period.
> 
> Some strains are more prone to herm based upon the sensitivity of it's ancestors, sure. However, I've never heard of a single cannabis plant that WILL NOT herm. Even males can herm.
> 
> ...


That’s more or less what I was trying to say. Never seen a strain advertising zero chance of herming. But in regards to genetics everything is predisposed to herming just whether it’s recessive or not and then the stress levels on the plant throughout life are the biggest reasons behind it. I’ve had one plant that was healthy all the way through life actually herm which I’d say it was the genes at that point not inflicted by myself. And it really didn’t herm like crazy. It was that aurora Indica by Nirvana. Got like 30 seeds from an entire plant.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> It was an ethos thread I stumbled on on here . Bunch of ppl were ranting on how a lot of them Hermèd .


That’s crazy... well so far so good on mine!! lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s crazy... well so far so good on mine!! lol


I’ll find out when I put into flower . Not stressing . I like the ethos brand .


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 27, 2019)

This month... So, I never watch tv. Today I decide to plug in the tv and watch bohemian rhapsody, get a few minutes into the movie and the PlayStation dies. We get out the trusty old ps3 and hook it up. Get a few minutes more into the flick and the tv shits out on me. I am not meant to watch this movie.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> This month... So, I never watch tv. Today I decide to plug in the tv and watch bohemian rhapsody, get a few minutes into the movie and the PlayStation dies. We get out the trusty old ps3 and hook it up. Get a few minutes more into the flick and the tv shits out on me. I am not meant to watch this movie.


When life throws you bullshit, load up the wheelbarrow and fertilize.


----------



## Jtruog (Jun 27, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Morning, evening, afternoon. How the hell are you? Welcome to the loud crowd.


I'm doing well, thank you. I'm definitely enjoying this thread... you guys have some great camaraderie. Still only on page 136 though!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

Jtruog said:


> I'm doing well, thank you. I'm definitely enjoying this thread... you guys have some great camaraderie. Still only on page 136 though!


Thanks. Don't worry, by the time you get back to this page, there will be 100 more lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll find out when I put into flower . Not stressing . I like the ethos brand .


How's your nutes vs no nutes going?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

Hold on . Let me change and I’ll post pics


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

First one has second doesn’t


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> First one has second doesn’t


What else did you add? Looks like too much K on both.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 27, 2019)

#SendNudesIfYouHaveTits!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> What else did you add? Looks like too much K on both.


Nothing .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

Second one tips got fucked up either from to much light in the rotisserie container or problem with the helmet .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Second one tips got fucked up either from to much light in the rotisserie container or problem with the helmet .


Ah ok. I've done that before with silica. Looks just like it. 

So no real difference yet...


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

Roots seem a little bit better . I need to get that environment dialed in .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

Haven’t used any rapid root or any of that


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Roots seem a little bit better . I need to get that environment dialed in .


Same boat at the moment. It's 93 outside with 45% humidity, 91 in the room with 37% humidity.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 27, 2019)

Itching for a pack of beans.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Itching for a pack of beans.


Again? Fucking junkies lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

What are we gonna do monkey ? I still haven’t put the extractor fan in yet .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Itching for a pack of beans.


I have a cart . Haven’t submitted. Always get that far and talk myself out of it


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What are we gonna do monkey ? I still haven’t put the extractor fan in yet .


I have an extractor in mine... Otherwise it would be in the hundreds. I never bought those dimmers. They would probably help me. Are you running yours dimmed down?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I have an extractor in mine... Otherwise it would be in the hundreds. I never bought those dimmers. They would probably help me. Are you running yours dimmed down?


No the damn thing didn’t fit the 100s


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

Well shitfuck!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

Let me try again


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

Yea male end of dimmer won’t fit into female end of the board. Maybe I grabbed the wrong one .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Yea male end of dimmer won’t fit into female end of the board. Maybe I grabbed the wrong one .


Geyyyyyyy hopefully it’s just the wrong one. I didn’t think they would be.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

It was the one you posted I thought .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I have a cart . Haven’t submitted. Always get that far and talk myself out of it


Me too man. Straight up I make 3 carts a week and never order...: it’s normal. Once you order, you’ll have ordered “the ones”

Thinking about it and not pulling the trigger is the way to go sometimes IMO


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 27, 2019)

Are both these “in flower”? Not preflower. Flower.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Me too man. Straight up I make 3 carts a week and never order...: it’s normal. Once you order, you’ll have ordered “the ones”
> 
> Thinking about it and not pulling the trigger is the way to go sometimes IMO


Got some error code when I used gyo . Used 2 diff cards .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Got some error code when I used gyo . Used 2 diff cards .


Damn man. I’m debating sending that one place that money order for the GG X alien OG. 40 bucks..../ seems worth a go. Idk.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> It was the one you posted I thought .


It is.... it works for my 65’s I would have thought it woulda have worked for the 100’s as well.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Are both these “in flower”? Not preflower. Flower.
> View attachment 4356584
> View attachment 4356585


Yes


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> It is.... it works for my 65’s I would have thought it woulda have worked for the 100’s as well.


All good . I can return


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Damn man. I’m debating sending that one place that money order for the GG X alien OG. 40 bucks..../ seems worth a go. Idk.


Might be worth it. If that’s my option I guess I’ll have to take it


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

My grow room is sitting at 86° right now. Took a quick look over at all the plants and dudes... this might be the happiest I have seen them!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> My grow room is sitting at 86° right now. Took a quick look over at all the plants and dudes... this might be the happiest I have seen them!


No shit man? I blocked off the ac to my room two days ago to get temps up and I’ve been sitting at 82-86 and yeah no joke they’ve never looked better. Ever.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> All good . I can return


If you still have a GC account get on there and ask Tboneshuffle


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> No shit man? I blocked off the ac to my room two days ago to get temps up and I’ve been sitting at 82-86 and yeah no joke they’ve never looked better. Ever.


Yeah, many people talk about leaf temp and mid 80s being the hotspot for qbs. Looks like they are right! I may need a second exhaust for my entire grow room the way its going though. 88° outside = 86° in the grow room. Dont wanna see what happens when it gets to 100° outside! Guess I will dim my lights those days


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> My grow room is sitting at 86° right now. Took a quick look over at all the plants and dudes... this might be the happiest I have seen them!


With the QB’s you want your ambient temperatures higher than normal. It’ll get your leaf surface temps within ranges. You’ll find they’ll be happier in higher temps.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Yeah, many people talk about leaf temp and mid 80s being the hotspot for qbs. Looks like they are right! I may need a second exhaust for my entire grow room the way its going though. 88° outside = 86° in the grow room. Dont wanna see what happens when it gets to 100° outside! Guess I will dim my lights those days


Dim and drop to keep intensity


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 27, 2019)

Iceman you have another fan, having environmental issues, and are still yet to hook it up.....? That’s 100% on you dog. 

That’s like when I was complain about lack of watts and had two qb96 just ready to be hooked up lol. 

Just giving you a hard time man but yeah. Duct work, tight sealed duct work, fan. Money. Money money money dude.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> With the QB’s you want your ambient temperatures higher than normal. It’ll get your leaf surface temps within ranges. You’ll find they’ll be happier in higher temps.


They are growing amazingly right now. My flower tent is getting FULL.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 27, 2019)

Got a 10 person 24ft boat to go scalloping in Steinhatchee Florida for the 5th. Gonna be a good fourth weekend. Have a little party house for a few days and my grandpas son in laws wife is best bartender in North Florida, makes more than he does being a cabinet maker....

Grandpa told me good luck keeping up with those folks. Said bet your ass I try


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> With the QB’s you want your ambient temperatures higher than normal. It’ll get your leaf surface temps within ranges. You’ll find they’ll be happier in higher temps.


It’s pretty interesting man. Previously I was seeking cool cool cool with the HPS but I swear these son of a guns have wanted more warmth..... they thrive more warmer atleast under the QBs I agree 100%


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> They are growing amazingly right now. My flower tent is getting FULL.


lol mine too.....


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

Do you lollipop yours ?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

Another interesting thing. I have a single bud on my cdp that looks like a week more mature than the rest of the plant. Ambering, colors changing in the surrounding leaves on that branch. Even more resin. My only idea for why is because its sitting directly under a qb96. Its not happening on any of the other branches. Not an issue, just wondering if my hunch is correct


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Do you lollipop yours ?


I havent lollipopped any of my mainlines yet. Wanted to see what they look like this way. My testers and BH will be lollipopped though


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

The skunk for sure is . I can hide my arm up to my elbow in her bush .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> The skunk for sure is . I can hide my arm up to my elbow in her bush .


You make it sound so kinky ahahahahaha


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 27, 2019)

Why do you guys put your plants halfway up in the tent....?v

My plants sit on DVD cases and I lower lights. Not raise plants.... idk. Maybe just me.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> You make it sound so kinky ahahahahaha


You get me so well big homie.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 27, 2019)

I wanted to share an honest perspective of my plant size. This is my largest ever personally. Notice the Busch can in the pot.


Edit I really enjoy cleaning “the middle up” and spreading everything out to the rim of the pot.... works well. IMO.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Why do you guys put your plants halfway up in the tent....?v
> 
> My plants sit on DVD cases and I lower lights. Not raise plants.... idk. Maybe just me.


Easier to put a plant up on something then to lower and raise lights . Also reduces risk of you fucking up and dropping something on top of one. Plus if you had diff size plants you can just raise them up without messing your others


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Why do you guys put your plants halfway up in the tent....?v
> 
> My plants sit on DVD cases and I lower lights. Not raise plants.... idk. Maybe just me.


My green crack is about 6" shorter than the plants around them. So I have to raise that plant up. Also had an issue at first with my dwc buckets. Cant lower the plants in those buckets, so raised the lights and put all my non-dwc plants on elevators


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 27, 2019)

Ok I feel you guys sorry. I try and strap my stuff down so it stays symmetrical but yeah doesn’t always work. Gotcha


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Do you lollipop yours ?


Yes but only up until I have 12” of canopy pre flip.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ok I feel you guys sorry. I try and strap my stuff down so it stays symmetrical but yeah doesn’t always work. Gotcha


Its crazy, sometimes you just cant control the overall size. My green crack plant literally vegged for 85 days. Much longer than anything else I grew and its basically half the size and DENSE. It barely stretched at all and all my others have stretched to 2-3x their size in veg. The plant elevators fix that issue thankfully.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Another interesting thing. I have a single bud on my cdp that looks like a week more mature than the rest of the plant. Ambering, colors changing in the surrounding leaves on that branch. Even more resin. My only idea for why is because its sitting directly under a qb96. Its not happening on any of the other branches. Not an issue, just wondering if my hunch is correct


Your strongest PPFD are where your lights over lap not directly under the light according to Or_Gro’s test results on GC


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Your strongest PPFD are where your lights over lap not directly under the light according to Or_Gro’s test results on GC


Yeah, youre right. So what could it be? Just one top maturing much faster than the rest of the plant. Not even one of the taller tops.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Yeah, youre right. So what could it be? Just one top maturing much faster than the rest of the plant. Not even one of the taller tops.


No clue.... that’s got me lost!!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No clue.... that’s got me lost!!


Well... if it finishes way sooner like it looks like its doin, I will chop it off and dry it out and have a nice taster. Gonna cure it too haha


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Yeah, youre right. So what could it be? Just one top maturing much faster than the rest of the plant. Not even one of the taller tops.


Just for reference.... let’s see? If it’s popcorn way under developed... normal. If you literally have a top far more mature than the rest..... god damnit I wanna see that shit man.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Why do you guys put your plants halfway up in the tent....?v
> 
> My plants sit on DVD cases and I lower lights. Not raise plants.... idk. Maybe just me.


My veg tent is only 4 feet tall if I hook up the ratchets to the lights I loose about a foot making it impossible to keep a plant under them long without them burning from being too close. I have my lights all the way to the top of the tent without the ratchets giving me the complete 4 feet to work with I just place a couple boxes under the plants and remove one at a time as the plant grows. I only veg for about a month to a month and a half on average once the plants about 12 to 18 inches it goes to the flower closet


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Well... if it finishes way sooner like it looks like its doin, I will chop it off and dry it out and have a nice taster. Gonna cure it too haha


How much higher is the cola than the next buds? I wonder if your PPFD is tapering off quickly before the next bud sets and that could cause it. Doubt it though lack of PPFD would be small buds. It maturity differences. Idk.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 27, 2019)

Man. I must be the only weirdo lowering my lights instead of raising my plants lol


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> How much higher is the cola than the next buds? I wonder if your PPFD is tapering off quickly before the next bud sets and that could cause it. Doubt it though lack of PPFD would be small buds. It maturity differences. Idk.


Interesting information. What do you know on the fact that I have tops two to three feet higher than. Some lower bud sights.

Think I have “good penetrating lights” but hell..... I have ZERO interest in subpar lower buds. If the lower buds won’t be worth a damn, please let me know.

Edit need some milk crates bad. There’s a few behind a gas station close.... I’d hate to do that but where the fuck do you buy a milk crate local?!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Just for reference.... let’s see? If it’s popcorn way under developed... normal. If you literally have a top far more mature than the rest..... god damnit I wanna see that shit man.


 

As you can see, its maturing... and FAST! All other leaves on the plant are green with no curling like that.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Interesting information. What do you know on the fact that I have tops two to three feet higher than. Some lower bud sights.
> 
> Think I have “good penetrating lights” but hell..... I have ZERO interest in subpar lower buds. If the lower buds won’t be worth a damn, please let me know.


That’s y I asked if anyone lollipop. Get rid of most of that and puts focus on top


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s y I asked if anyone lollipop. Get rid of most of that and puts focus on top


You asked if smoke lollipops. I do hardcore lol. Need to get on it like tomorrow I guess because it needs far more.

I ALWAYS clip the entire first node and usually second completely off.

Then I clear the middle out to a gaping hole.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

That bud is equal in height to about 20 buds around it. None of them exhibiting this maturity


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

When I lollipop these next mainlines I have going, I think I am going to cut every tertiary branch off leaving only the 8 mains.... I havent really studied that part too much so I got some researching to do first


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You asked if smoke lollipops. I do hardcore lol. Need to get on it like tomorrow I guess because it needs far more.
> 
> I ALWAYS clip the entire first node and usually second completely off.
> 
> Then I clear the middle out to a gaping hole.


Lol my bad . Ment everyone.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> When I lollipop these next mainlines I have going, I think I am going to cut every tertiary branch off leaving only the 8 mains.... I havent really studied that part too much so I got some researching to do first


Agree isn’t leaving just your main branches tops basically a mainline?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 27, 2019)

@3m could I use your clean microbe tea in mycology work do you think? That work has to be extremely clean the whole way through..... wonder if it’d help everything move along “cleaner”?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Agree isn’t leaving just your main branches tops basically a mainline?


Well I think it was the general outline for the original "creators". To finish it with lollipopping out the mains. But people do mainlines in alot of different fashions. I would say as long as you built out the manifold on the bottom, its considered a mainline. In the future I will almost certainly completely lollipop my mainlines everytime.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Well I think it was the general outline for the original "creators". To finish it with lollipopping out the mains. But people do mainlines in alot of different fashions. I would say as long as you built out the manifold on the bottom, its considered a mainline. In the future I will almost certainly completely lollipop my mainlines everytime.


Was a good picture monkey had with his looking like a tie down but just bending .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Was a good picture monkey had with his looking like a tie down but just bending .


I saw that. Top notch stuff from 3M


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 27, 2019)

So does the general hyponics ph up and down kit actually work? My ph has been sitting around 7.2 id like to bring that down would the kit do it?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> So does the general hyponics ph up and down kit actually work? My ph has been sitting around 7.2 id like to bring that down would the kit do it?


Definitely works. Buy some


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Definitely works. Buy some


First thing in the morning im ordering the kit just wanted to make sure it does what it says


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> First thing in the morning im ordering the kit just wanted to make sure it does what it says


Hell yea it does . How have you been adjusting your ph ?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Hell yea it does . How have you been adjusting your ph ?


I havent been man thats my issue I got to get on it


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

They’re doing a vault give away (not comparative)again on both sites, if anyone’s interested .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> @3m could I use your clean microbe tea in mycology work do you think? That work has to be extremely clean the whole way through..... wonder if it’d help everything move along “cleaner”?


Honestly, I don't know anything about mycology in that sense. The compost will grow fungi, which is what I assume you are trying to do, so I suppose it might...?

Define "cleaner" I guess.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Was a good picture monkey had with his looking like a tie down but just bending .


Starts like this. 

 

Then I thin it.

 

Then I crop it.

 

In reality, manifold is a manifold, no matter what you to to it after the plumbing is good. A lot of people manifold scrogs.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

Hey 3M, do you have any thoughts on why that one top of mine on my cdp is maturing much faster than the rest of the plant?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Starts like this.
> 
> View attachment 4356697
> 
> ...


Heres how mine look right now. Not a perfect shot of them but I am not near the garden to take better shots right now.
 
Different path to the same destination


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Heres how mine look right now. Not a perfect shot of them but I am not near the garden to take better shots right now.
> View attachment 4356698
> Different path to the same destination


Yea, same difference.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Hey 3M, do you have any thoughts on why that one top of mine on my cdp is maturing much faster than the rest of the plant?


Is it a main top?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Is it a main top?


Nope, its one of the many many secondaries. None of the others are showing that level of maturity. The mains are actually less mature than everything else or at the same level.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 27, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Nope, its one of the many many secondaries. None of the others are showing that level of maturity. The mains are actually less mature than everything else or at the same level.
> View attachment 4356699


Smaller buds, quicker to mature is what it sounds like.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Smaller buds, quicker to mature is what it sounds like.


I guess we will see what the rest of the plant does in the next couple days. Maybe it finishes really fast


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Interesting information. What do you know on the fact that I have tops two to three feet higher than. Some lower bud sights.
> 
> Think I have “good penetrating lights” but hell..... I have ZERO interest in subpar lower buds. If the lower buds won’t be worth a damn, please let me know.
> 
> Edit need some milk crates bad. There’s a few behind a gas station close.... I’d hate to do that but where the fuck do you buy a milk crate local?!


You’ll have to use the lux meter to see the difference in PPFD from the top to the lowers


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 27, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Agree isn’t leaving just your main branches tops basically a mainline?


No. Mainlines are about building a large plumbing system through training of just a few branches. Allows for all energy to be focused on 2-4 branches or “colas” allowing for nutrients to be absorbed though less paths and giving you better structure more light to lowers essentially making larf a non existent thing.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 27, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Starts like this.
> 
> View attachment 4356697
> 
> ...


That looks like something I’ll try on the next 2 .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No. Mainlines are about building a large plumbing system through training of just a few branches. Allows for all energy to be focused on 2-4 branches or “colas” allowing for nutrients to be absorbed though less paths and giving you better structure more light to lowers essentially making larf a non existent thing.


Yeah, I didnt lollipop my cdp at all and defoliatef about the bottom 30%. Still have "popcorn" bud at the bottom but they are far from any popcorn bud Ive had before. They are bigger, super sugsry and look like they will be dense


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That looks like something I’ll try on the next 2 .


It’s fun lol. Super satisfying too. The symmetry created is aesthetically pleasing as well. Plus if it takes away my larf and still yields well I won’t do anything else but mainline. Oh and like @3rd Monkey said it would be fucking perfect to fill up a scrog net with. Which is what I’d like to try doing it with.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 27, 2019)

Chopped her down. Cleaning the tent tomorrow and starting over. Look at this tap root.


----------



## Jtruog (Jun 27, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Thanks. Don't worry, by the time you get back to this page, there will be 100 more lol.


Lol I love it. I love learning about growing and there is a lot of great information here. Trying to remember it all will be difficult


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 27, 2019)

Jtruog said:


> Lol I love it. I love learning about growing and there is a lot of great information here. Trying to remember it all will be difficult


This is an awesome thread! Good group of guys and alot of learning going on. Most of us have a Banana Hammock plant going as youre reading Im sure. Eventually we will all pick another strain to grow together. Youre welcome to join in. Whats your setup like?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 27, 2019)

Some night time shots


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 28, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> View attachment 4356751 Chopped her down. Cleaning the tent tomorrow and starting over. Look at this tap root.


Bitch come and go . Hope you start another up .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 28, 2019)

So I fed all my plants yesterday afternoon . Is it normal for ppm to drop nearly 100? Ph were pretty much where I left it yesterday afternoon.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 28, 2019)

Well... that bud looks like its completely finishes and the rest of the plant is just continuing to swell.
  
The mature bud is dead center in this second pic. Surrounded by like buds but none of them maturing like her. So strange but whatever... keep on truckin


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So I fed all my plants yesterday afternoon . Is it normal for ppm to drop nearly 100? Ph were pretty much where I left it yesterday afternoon.


Yea, in a heavy veg they'll start to blow through ppm pretty rapidly. Once they start building buds, they'll feed pretty heavy too.

How was your water level?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Well... that bud looks like its completely finishes and the rest of the plant is just continuing to swell.
> View attachment 4356836 View attachment 4356837
> The mature bud is dead center in this second pic. Surrounded by like buds but none of them maturing like her. So strange but whatever... keep on truckin


They look super good. I can almost smell them from here lol.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> They look super good. I can almost smell them from here lol.


I smell them everywhere lol! I'm sure my neighbors do too. Goodluck finding the source assholes! Hahahaha!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I smell them everywhere lol! I'm sure my neighbors do too. Goodluck finding the source assholes! Hahahaha!


My outdoor plants are like that. Standing on the other side of the property, smells like somebody is taking a rip close by lol.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> My outdoor plants are like that. Standing on the other side of the property, smells like somebody is taking a rip close by lol.


Mmmmm outdoor plants, have you taken any recent pics? How long have you had them outside?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Mmmmm outdoor plants, have you taken any recent pics? How long have you had them outside?


Not since I cropped them. I'll go out and get some pics in a min. They've been outside since 4/20. They endured 40s and fifties til mid May, including heavy downpours and wind all the way. They took a while to dig in with all that, but then they took off lol. Still taking off. Very heavy preflower after the reveg.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 28, 2019)

Update on my DWC Trainwreck.
 
Shes on her third node now. Looking for lattices in the roots but none so far. Also hasnt taken in any of the nutrients in the water yet and water level is fairly stable still.
 
Oh and I lost some of the coco in the water! Wondering if I should do a res change soon to get that out of there or what. pH is stable af 5.8-5.9 for the last 3 days.

 
The LSD is doing good. Stem grew a couple inches away from the coco which is good. First set of leaves are popping out. Got the humidity dome on trying to help her.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, in a heavy veg they'll start to blow through ppm pretty rapidly. Once they start building buds, they'll feed pretty heavy too.
> 
> How was your water level?


Normal as usual . Fill 3 liters or more for skunk . Almost same for bh .


----------



## Jtruog (Jun 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> This is an awesome thread! Good group of guys and alot of learning going on. Most of us have a Banana Hammock plant going as youre reading Im sure. Eventually we will all pick another strain to grow together. Youre welcome to join in. Whats your setup like?


Well, I'm not actually fully set up yet. I'll be growing in my basement. I have a 24"×48"x72" tent. I will be running two qb96s in there. I have the QBs already as well. 

I have to wait to get my driver and rest of my set up until I get my tax returns back. My wife has some student loan debt and since we file jointly they want to take all my return. So I have to fill out an "injured spouse" form. Returns take forever...14 weeks or so. 

I will be trying my hand at dwc (I guess) but I'm also super curious about hempies.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 28, 2019)

OC

 
 

F3 contender


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Update on my DWC Trainwreck.
> View attachment 4356848
> Shes on her third node now. Looking for lattices in the roots but none so far. Also hasnt taken in any of the nutrients in the water yet and water level is fairly stable still.
> View attachment 4356849
> ...


Coco in the water is fine. I wouldn't change the res, it takes a while to stabilize.

Looks good so far.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Normal as usual . Fill 3 liters or more for skunk . Almost same for bh .


You can bump a little if it's feeding too fast. That's a good sign though.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 28, 2019)

Bumped them both yesterday. I’ll wait and bump up again in am tomorrow or does it matter if I add in consecutive days ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Bumped them both yesterday. I’ll wait and bump up again in am tomorrow or does it matter if I add in consecutive days ?


You can bump whenever you want. I would try to let it bottom out before you bump again, so you have an even nute solution, but if it's feeding too quick, bump when you have to. 

It's pretty common to hit 600-800ppm in heavy veg.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 28, 2019)

I usually let it get down to 200-190 range and bump back up to 350-400


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 28, 2019)

That'll do just fine lol. You've done well Jedi.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 28, 2019)

Might need up Cap mag . Starting to see light yellowing mixing in on both the tt and bh or foliar work better ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 28, 2019)

You can do a foliar or bump your bloom a bit.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 28, 2019)

I have to take off though, fucked up day ahead, so I'll catch up with you guys late tonight or tomorrow. 

Stay frosty.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 28, 2019)

Jtruog said:


> Well, I'm not actually fully set up yet. I'll be growing in my basement. I have a 24"×48"x72" tent. I will be running two qb96s in there. I have the QBs already as well.
> 
> I have to wait to get my driver and rest of my set up until I get my tax returns back. My wife has some student loan debt and since we file jointly they want to take all my return. So I have to fill out an "injured spouse" form. Returns take forever...14 weeks or so.
> 
> I will be trying my hand at dwc (I guess) but I'm also super curious about hempies.


If it’s your first grow I’d go hempys first get that down and then move to DWC it’s essentially the same thing just a tad different but the hydro principles apply in regards to feeding and nutes in general. They’re both different in their own rights but not much. However compared to soil it’s a whole different ball park. There’s not any water only feeds unless you’re flushing in hempys. Just my recommendation. If you choose DWC this is the thread to Be in. There’s like 3-4 of us who are trying it for the first time so basics can be answered by most of us the hard questions by @3rd Monkey lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 28, 2019)

G


3rd Monkey said:


> I have to take off though, fucked up day ahead, so I'll catch up with you guys late tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Stay frosty.


Good luck!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Update on my DWC Trainwreck.
> View attachment 4356848
> Shes on her third node now. Looking for lattices in the roots but none so far. Also hasnt taken in any of the nutrients in the water yet and water level is fairly stable still.
> View attachment 4356849
> ...


How long did it take you to get roots shooting out?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> How long did it take you to get roots shooting out?


I think 5 days ago maybe? But that was just a single one. All of these shot out of the net pot 3 days ago.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I think 5 days ago maybe? But that was just a single one. All of these shot out of the net pot 3 days ago.


How long from sprout to seeing a root under the lid out of the Net pot?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 28, 2019)

6 days from breaking ground I had a root near the water.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> 6 days from breaking ground I had a root near the water.
> View attachment 4356911


Perfect that’s what I needed to know!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Perfect that’s what I needed to know!


You should try a little two shot cloner or something man. Pretty neat. It’s helping me practic.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 28, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You should try a little two shot cloner or something man. Pretty neat. It’s helping me practic.


I’ll be making a small 4 port cloner soon actually. but for starting the beans if I’m going to use a cloner I may as well use the buckets they’re going in.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’ll be making a small 4 port cloner soon actually. but for starting the beans if I’m going to use a cloner I may as well use the buckets they’re going in.


I germ and put in rw then when big enough toss into a net cup and let her go


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> G
> 
> 
> Good luck!


That good luck must have paid off lol. Finished 2 jobs and the 3rd got pushed off til tomorrow. Downside is, fucking tubes didn't come today to ship the stuff. Says they'll be here tomorrow, but I don't know if I'll be able to make the post office by the time they get here. Worst case scenario, my wife has to go to town on Monday, so she will send them out then. Sorry for the inconvenience guys.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I germ and put in rw then when big enough toss into a net cup and let her go


I’ve got mine sprouted in coco in the net cups hopefully I see some roots soon we will see. LSD is making its way above ground as we speak and I’ll have two seedlings in buckets trying to get to the water


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That good luck must have paid off lol. Finished 2 jobs and the 3rd got pushed off til tomorrow. Downside is, fucking tubes didn't come today to ship the stuff. Says they'll be here tomorrow, but I don't know if I'll be able to make the post office by the time they get here. Worst case scenario, my wife has to go to town on Monday, so she will send them out then. Sorry for the inconvenience guys.


no worries I still gotta pay pal you anyway lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> no worries I still gotta pay pal you anyway lol


It's all good on that front. Just trying to recoup some cost of shipping. I don't mind throwing $20 in, but I don't want to spend $60-$80 lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's all good on that front. Just trying to recoup some cost of shipping. I don't mind throwing $20 in, but I don't want to spend $60-$80 lol.


I hear that!! That’s fair!! Ill pay pal you this evening when I get home.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I hear that!! That’s fair!! Ill pay pal you this evening when I get home.


10-4


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 28, 2019)

@Smokexbreak


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 28, 2019)

Did a mix and match from Maine company . Went with dna . Crockett were all regs . They’re gonna toss me some ethos fems with it .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @Smokexbreak
> 
> View attachment 4357008


Yassssss


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Did a mix and match from Maine company . Went with dna . Crockett were all regs . They’re gonna toss me some ethos fems with it .


what did you get?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 28, 2019)

Tried to get one of each strain they had .


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 28, 2019)

Howdy from the Mitten!! Going to start a hempy soon. Will be my 3rd grow ever. I made a couple DWC totes for last grow. Hempy I think will let me focus more on environment and learning my plants better. When I get comfy I'll probably up my game to DWC again. The commericals are hella expensive. Lol you guys mind if I tag along and learn?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 28, 2019)

Go for it


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 28, 2019)

Great. I saw Monkey was a DWC guy so I'm in on this. Started following him as well. I don't know if that's wierd or not to do right away. Lol I wanna see how you guys do this. Hoping to see some DIY. 1600 plus for a system to grow 12 plants seems absurd. But I'm new... what do I know?! Lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 28, 2019)

What are you spending 1600 on ?


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 28, 2019)

I'm not dropping 1600 on any DWC system. I'm hoping to learn to make a solid one myself. Can't be more than a couple hundred to put something like those together. Like I said I'm new to this and may be wrong. People didn't get rich off gold in the gold rush... they sold miners tools


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 28, 2019)

Are you currently running or should I ask what are you running ?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Tried to get one of each strain they had .


Man I’m going to grab the kushberry and 24 karat gold Monday.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 28, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Howdy from the Mitten!! Going to start a hempy soon. Will be my 3rd grow ever. I made a couple DWC totes for last grow. Hempy I think will let me focus more on environment and learning my plants better. When I get comfy I'll probably up my game to DWC again. The commericals are hella expensive. Lol you guys mind if I tag along and learn?


Hempys are a great place to start learning from.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Man I’m going to grab the kushberry and 24 karat gold Monday.


I have a 6 year old Kushberry bean..... depending on timing, I may drop mine with you guys if you do them together


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I have a 6 year old Kushberry bean..... depending on timing, I may drop mine with you guys if you do them together


Word!! That LSD is above ground and working the shell off.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 28, 2019)

Has anyone grown any of these dna seeds ? Wanted to try a variety to see diff strains traits buy this breeder


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 28, 2019)

12$ a bean not to bad for a fem . Mephisto run, ethos run, dna run ?


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 28, 2019)

Thanks Smokes. I just started last year and I'm hooked on growing. Ice.. I'm not currently running. We just moved into a new place couple weeks ago. I've got a new 12x18 with cement floors in the basement. Looking to learn and cram that sucker full of nice bud making machines. I've got planning to do before I'm up and going.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 28, 2019)

I also see you guys are on the topic of seeds. Where do you primarily order From? Do you prefer growing from seeds or do any of you clone?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Has anyone grown any of these dna seeds ? Wanted to try a variety to see diff strains traits buy this breeder


Im growing their holy grail kush right now. Was very easy going so far. Heres some current pics. Oh and I LOVE the high you get from some hgk.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 28, 2019)

That was my first selection. Something says holy grail, you jump in it . Yours looks healthy as hell . Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 28, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Thanks Smokes. I just started last year and I'm hooked on growing. Ice.. I'm not currently running. We just moved into a new place couple weeks ago. I've got a new 12x18 with cement floors in the basement. Looking to learn and cram that sucker full of nice bud making machines. I've got planning to do before I'm up and going.


What kind of lights ?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That was my first selection. Something says holy grail, you jump in it . Yours looks healthy as hell . Any tips or suggestions?


It grew great and easy. It was very easy to mainline if you are into that. Not much to note about the grow itself. Shes always been very happy.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 28, 2019)

Lol . Worth a try . I haven’t tried any of there line .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 28, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I also see you guys are on the topic of seeds. Where do you primarily order From? Do you prefer growing from seeds or do any of you clone?


Ive done all my ordering at the attitude seedbank but its EU based so you gotta pay foe secure shipping for customs. We all clone but grow from seed primarily, I only clone to keep genetics around myself. I am from Michigan myself so I keep to the 12 plant max. No reason to break any laws now and days for us Michiganders!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lol . Worth a try . I haven’t tried any of there line .


I think they are a great seedbank. Same tier as Barney's probably.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Ive done all my ordering at the attitude seedbank but its EU based so you gotta pay foe secure shipping for customs. We all clone but grow from seed primarily, I only clone to keep genetics around myself. I am from Michigan myself so I keep to the 12 plant max. No reason to break any laws now and days for us Michiganders!


Nice! Go Green! Haha wife and I can do 24. I don't see a reason to go above that right now. I've always loved maryjane... growing is a new found love of it though.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What kind of lights ?


I've got a mix that I can use. 4 1000/600 bulbs. Some hoods, and ability to hang vertical. I did also pick up a couple LED panels. 630watt each. Did two grows thus far and just tinkering and learning. Are you HID? What kinda grow are you doing at the moment?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Has anyone grown any of these dna seeds ? Wanted to try a variety to see diff strains traits buy this breeder


@BigOleNugs19 has.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> 12$ a bean not to bad for a fem . Mephisto run, ethos run, dna run ?


I’m down....


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 28, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I've got a mix that I can use. 4 1000/600 bulbs. Some hoods, and ability to hang vertical. I did also pick up a couple LED panels. 630watt each. Did two grows thus far and just tinkering and learning. Are you HID? What kinda grow are you doing at the moment?


Ran soil for awhile . Switched to dwc for this run . I run leds .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 28, 2019)

So that freak bud that is maturing faster than everything else on the plant??? Here she is...


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 28, 2019)

Really wanted to try lsd from Barney farm . Def will be on next list of seeds


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Really wanted to try lsd from Barney farm . Def will be on next list of seeds


Dang, me and smoke are growing it out right now. Im definitely gonna clone her. One of my all time faves.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Ran soil for awhile . Switched to dwc for this run . I run leds .


Awesome are you liking your DWC setup? Anything you would advise a new guy? LED's are nice a I'm thinking of trying and LED/HID mix. I'm hearing good things.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 28, 2019)

Hey Ice, heres some night shots of the holy grail kush.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 28, 2019)

Is yours mostly indica?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Is yours mostly indica?


Definitely looks that way. I havent harvested yet. Those pics were just taken


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Definitely looks that way. I havent harvested yet. Those pics were just taken


Nugs...what kind of a setup do you run? Those are beautiful my man!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 28, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Nugs...what kind of a setup do you run? Those are beautiful my man!


I run quantum boards. 8x qb96s in a 8x4. Got a seperate veg tent with 2x qb288s.
And thanks man, this is my first grow with this setup like this. Second grow with qbs, they take some getting used to


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 28, 2019)

Jesus 8.. I’m only going to run 4 132s and a 288 in flower


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 28, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Jesus 8.. I’m only going to run 4 132s and a 288 in flower


Yeaaah... i went a little nuts


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I run quantum boards. 8x qb96s in a 8x4. Got a seperate veg tent with 2x qb288s.


I realize those are LED but that's about it. Haha. Did you order those or DIY? I've got a 12 x 18 that I'm thinking of just splitting up into a fewer small grows. Just to try different things and learn a bit


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 28, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I realize those are LED but that's about it. Haha. Did you order those or DIY? I've got a 12 x 18 that I'm thinking of just splitting up into a fewer small grows. Just to try different things and learn a bit


Yeah I did all diy myself. We have a few resident qb experts around here but I think most of us know the basics now. So if youre interested, we will help you with anything you wanna setup.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 28, 2019)

Pay close attention to the super orange bud in the center of the pic... haha


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Yeah I did all diy myself. We have a few resident qb experts around here but I think most of us know the basics now. So if youre interested, we will help you with anything you wanna setup.


I would really appreciate that. Right now t bis area is so big... kind in shock. Not sure how and where to start yet. I picked up a couple Perfect Sun and did my own DWC totes before the move. Ran some Blue Venom and it turned out better than I thought. I have plenty to learn training and topping still. Are you in soil? Quantum boards seem to be the leader in LED now.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> So that freak bud that is maturing faster than everything else on the plant??? Here she is...


Pretty wild never seen this before


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Dang, me and smoke are growing it out right now. Im definitely gonna clone her. One of my all time faves.


I’ll clone mine too. I need to self it so I can get some beans down the road


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Pay close attention to the super orange bud in the center of the pic... haha
> View attachment 4357179


That's awesome grow man. May I ask what's up with the orange bud?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 28, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I would really appreciate that. Right now t bis area is so big... kind in shock. Not sure how and where to start yet. I picked up a couple Perfect Sun and did my own DWC totes before the move. Ran some Blue Venom and it turned out better than I thought. I have plenty to learn training and topping still. Are you in soil? Quantum boards seem to be the leader in LED now.


Im in coco currently and moving over to dwc. Quantum boards are top of the line stuff for sure


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 28, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> That's awesome grow man. May I ask what's up with the orange bud?


I have no clue, its only half the bud too. Makes no sense


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 28, 2019)

If you need someone to smoke it, I'll be your guinea pig lol so are you ordering one of those elaborate systems or making your own DWC? I'm probably gonna be hempy until I get my green thumb cert


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 28, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> If you need someone to smoke it, I'll be your guinea pig lol so are you ordering one of those elaborate systems or making your own DWC? I'm probably gonna be hempy until I get my green thumb cert


I dont do any kits. Heres my diy dwc. Two buckets at the moment. Gonna get a better pump soon and add more buckets.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I dont do any kits. Heres my diy dwc. Two buckets at the moment. Gonna get a better pump soon and add more buckets.
> View attachment 4357206


That's great to hear and see. I'm going to be following closely if you don't mind. Some dude at a hydro shop tried getting me to buy a 12 site for $1600. I ran the other way. My totes did just fine, I just got ahead of myself. Tried growing out of my knowledge. I learned though


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 28, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> That's great to hear and see. I'm going to be following closely if you don't mind. Some dude at a hydro shop tried getting me to buy a 12 site for $1600. I ran the other way. My totes did just fine, I just got ahead of myself. Tried growing out of my knowledge. I learned though


Im a noob with dwc, 3rdMonkey is my mentor. You can copy me but hes the one with the real know how. Ice and Smoke are doing dwc and have some gnarly setups as well. I bet they would share their setups as well


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Im a noob with dwc, 3rdMonkey is my mentor. You can copy me but hes the one with the real know how. Ice and Smoke are doing dwc and have some gnarly setups as well. I bet they would share their setups as well


That would be great if you guys did that. Like I said I'm hempy for a bit to get up and going. Are you north south east or west MI?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 28, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> That would be great if you guys did that. Like I said I'm hempy for a bit to get up and going. Are you north south east or west MI?


No problem!! 

I’m currently running 3 plants in 100% perlite hempys hooked to a 17 gallon reservoir and halo Rings to auto feed once a day and 3 DWC buckets ones just been put into Flower the other two are seedlings so they’re just kicking off. Oh I also have two photos and two autos in coco DTW kinda a plethora of different grow styles going on at once currently. I guess fire away whatever questions you have I’ll try to answer. I’m running (4) HLG 96elites in my 4x4x8 tent, (2) HLG 65’s 4k in one of my 30”x36”x18” tents and then (3) HLG 120’s In then other 30x36x18. 


Here’s a few pics of the flower tent. I’ll get some of the smaller tents later on.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 28, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> That would be great if you guys did that. Like I said I'm hempy for a bit to get up and going. Are you north south east or west MI?


South central Mi


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> South central Mi


Well I can't be too far away. Maybe one day we can cheers a fatty  I'm over on Lake MI


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 28, 2019)

BH update. Healthy and happy now that it's in hydro. It's going to get another week or 2, then I'll take cuttings, so a mother plant until I decide if I want to keep it around. 

 

@Moabfighter 

3M update. She's flowering. She wanted to stretch so I cropped her down. I'll tell you what, quick recovery time on it. Only took about 45 mins to turn back up from a crop on the main....


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No problem!!
> 
> I’m currently running 3 plants in 100% perlite hempys hooked to a 17 gallon reservoir and halo Rings to auto feed once a day and 3 DWC buckets ones just been put into Flower the other two are seedlings so they’re just kicking off. Oh I also have two photos and two autos in coco DTW kinda a plethora of different grow styles going on at once currently. I guess fire away whatever questions you have I’ll try to answer. I’m running (4) HLG 96elites in my 4x4x8 tent, (2) HLG 65’s 4k in one of my 30”x36”x18” tents and then (3) HLG 120’s In then other 30x36x18.
> 
> ...


Damn Smokes! That's nice group of gals you got there. I'm impressed with you guys keeping nice clean areas. Kudos! Oh god I've got questions dude. Haha Is there way way you prefer over the other? I'm curious what you got in the air pot there. I've been curious of those


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No problem!!
> 
> I’m currently running 3 plants in 100% perlite hempys hooked to a 17 gallon reservoir and halo Rings to auto feed once a day and 3 DWC buckets ones just been put into Flower the other two are seedlings so they’re just kicking off. Oh I also have two photos and two autos in coco DTW kinda a plethora of different grow styles going on at once currently. I guess fire away whatever questions you have I’ll try to answer. I’m running (4) HLG 96elites in my 4x4x8 tent, (2) HLG 65’s 4k in one of my 30”x36”x18” tents and then (3) HLG 120’s In then other 30x36x18.
> 
> ...


I'm also curious on your autofeed for the hempy. I really like the idea of my girls feeding regularly. Allowing focus on my environment and plant care. I really need to learn training pruning and topping. I don't fully know how to treat them right yet. I can guarantee I'll be in the room at least twice a day and all weekend. It's exciting to meet people like you all that care and share the love of growing.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> BH update. Healthy and happy now that it's in hydro. It's going to get another week or 2, then I'll take cuttings, so a mother plant until I decide if I want to keep it around.
> 
> View attachment 4357254
> 
> ...


What do we have here Monkey? I hear you are a DWC guru. Would you happen to have any photos of your DWC system?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 28, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> What do we have here Monkey? I hear you are a DWC guru. Would you happen to have any photos of your DWC system?


I dunno about a guru, but I have some experience with it. I just have buckets with air stones at the moment and a box I built as a mother station. 

Buckets are the same as everybody else's, but here's the motherboard.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I dunno about a guru, but I have some experience with it. I just have buckets with air stones at the moment and a box I built as a mother station.
> 
> Buckets are the same as everybody else's, but here's the motherboard.
> 
> View attachment 4357258


That's a neat little setup there. Are your DWC stand alone or do you recirculate?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 28, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> That's a neat little setup there. Are your DWC stand alone or do you recirculate?


Everything is standalone at the moment. The mother board is a split res, 6 gallon per side.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 28, 2019)

I was trying to think of something like that with 9 to 12 sites in it at my old room. I like the large flat surface and the sites all look like they have plenty of room. Nice work my man. Do you grow shorties in it like a SOG or just get clones going?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 28, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Damn Smokes! That's nice group of gals you got there. I'm impressed with you guys keeping nice clean areas. Kudos! Oh god I've got questions dude. Haha Is there way way you prefer over the other? I'm curious what you got in the air pot there. I've been curious of those


Well this is my 3rd hempy grow, 2nd coco grow, and my 1st DWC’s. They are all similar. The coco and hempys are almost the same just a tad different. Hempys don’t need daily feeds until they tell you they do. I fed mine once ever 3-4 days until like week 6 from sprout so late veg. From there’s it was every other day until week 2 of Flower and then it was daily from there. The cocoDTW I feed from 3 days after the seed popped above ground and begin to feed twice daily once Flower begins. The DWC has the biggest learning curve but it’s in my opinion the least physical work. I check ppm and PH twice daily AM and PM and top it off with RO water every night. Not very hard. I reset my reservoir every Sunday it’s as simple as using an electric syphon to move the old water out and the new water with nutes in some of these guys use the same reservoir for awhile as opposed to swapping them out. I’ve found swapping them out works best for me so I know where my ppms start at the beginning of the week and it gives me a clear view of how much my plants feeding daily/weekly. 

Hempys is probably my first choice in regards to passive hydro. It doesn’t take much work until the plants actually need it. I really like coco for autos not bad for photos but it’s kinda a pain in the ass unless you have it hooked to an auto feeding system. I currently have my auto feeding system hooked to my hempys so I’m hand watering my coco plants. Shits a pain. Never will run coco without a automized feeder again. But both these methods require the run off to be removed I got lucky and have a drain stub under my tent where I can just drain into. You don’t have that issue with DWC. Truth is I like them all they all have advantages and disadvantages. I’m moving to full out DWC most likely possibly combo it with DWC and only use coco for my autos. 

Love the airpots for coco they’re fucking amazing. That air pot is an aurora Indica by Nirvana she’s got a nug buckets manifold on it. Sorry for the story book it was the only way I could explain. Lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 28, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I'm also curious on your autofeed for the hempy. I really like the idea of my girls feeding regularly. Allowing focus on my environment and plant care. I really need to learn training pruning and topping. I don't fully know how to treat them right yet. I can guarantee I'll be in the room at least twice a day and all weekend. It's exciting to meet people like you all that care and share the love of growing.


The auto feed is just a pump some 1/2” tube running to 6” halo rings. From a 17 gallon reservoir doesn’t get easier. Love this set up a lot.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 28, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I was trying to think of something like that with 9 to 12 sites in it at my old room. I like the large flat surface and the sites all look like they have plenty of room. Nice work my man. Do you grow shorties in it like a SOG or just get clones going?


That's a 70 site, but I backed it down to keep mothers and clones in. I just built the house and room and started hydro again, so I'll upgrade as I go. This was just a quick fix. Eventually everything will be rafts with waterfall.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 28, 2019)

Ramble away dude. I'm reading it all. I'm going to have to drain to a rez or tub of some kind. One thing I didn't get in my basement was a drain. I kinda find myself loving the idea of the DWC, but feel I need to learn more. Mainly I gotta grow the balls to lay my plants out like that to train them! Lol I'm so nervous about cutting and trimming I know it's lame.. lol


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's a 70 site, but I backed it down to keep mothers and clones in. I just built the house and room and started hydro again, so I'll upgrade as I go. This was just a quick fix. Eventually everything will be rafts with waterfall.


I can see the other sites on there now that you covered up. Didnt see that the first time. It's pretty cool. I will try and get you all some bare naked pics of my area tomorrow. Would be nice to kick around some set up ideas with any of you that would be interested. It's a great grow area... I need to do right by it


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 28, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's a 70 site, but I backed it down to keep mothers and clones in. I just built the house and room and started hydro again, so I'll upgrade as I go. This was just a quick fix. Eventually everything will be rafts with waterfall.


I forgot do tell about this waterfall?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 28, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Ramble away dude. I'm reading it all. I'm going to have to drain to a rez or tub of some kind. One thing I didn't get in my basement was a drain. I kinda find myself loving the idea of the DWC, but feel I need to learn more. Mainly I gotta grow the balls to lay my plants out like that to train them! Lol I'm so nervous about cutting and trimming I know it's lame.. lol


I mainline all my plants. Its fun.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 28, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I mainline all my plants. Its fun.
> View attachment 4357287


See ...just looking at that stalk and branches... my plants haven't ever looked that stout and healthy. I gotta pick up my game!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 28, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Ramble away dude. I'm reading it all. I'm going to have to drain to a rez or tub of some kind. One thing I didn't get in my basement was a drain. I kinda find myself loving the idea of the DWC, but feel I need to learn more. Mainly I gotta grow the balls to lay my plants out like that to train them! Lol I'm so nervous about cutting and trimming I know it's lame.. lol


I hear you! Once you do it a few times that’ll go away and you’ll start abusing them so that they produce and shape then how you want. Feels wrong at first but eventually it’s just second nature. These are my first manifolds and I’ve loved training them. Depending on how they yield this may be how I grow from now on.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 28, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I forgot do tell about this waterfall?


Simple as it sounds. Trumps airstones in every way.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 28, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> See ...just looking at that stalk and branches... my plants haven't ever looked that stout and healthy. I gotta pick up my game!


It’s all in the manifold/mainlines that shit will need your stalks and stems. Oh another way is silica. But the whole idea of manifolds is to carry nute a through less plumbing.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 28, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I hear you! Once you do it a few times that’ll go away and you’ll start abusing them so that they produce and shape then how you want. Feels wrong at first but eventually it’s just second nature. These are my first manifolds and I’ve loved training them. Depending on how they yield this may be how I grow from now on.


Youre gonna love your mainlines bro


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 28, 2019)

Tents all sparkly again. Captain Jack's the hell out of everything.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 28, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Tents all sparkly again. Captain Jack's the hell out of everything.


Hell ya!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 28, 2019)

Gorilla Bomb
Got her out of the coco and into the hydroton got its roots into the reservoir 
 

LSD 
Got her helmet off tonight 
 

Sour Crack #1 & #2 (Auto Flower)
Banana Hammock (photo period) is in the middle.
 

Sour crack #1
 

Sour crack #2 
 

Bannna Hammock #2


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

Looks good man. Worked storm till midnight last night with head lamps now going back out to fire back up at 7am


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 29, 2019)

CDLC day 66:


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> CDLC day 66:
> 
> View attachment 4357449


Beautiful! I'm impressed with some of you fellas grows on here. I'm a newbie Schmebulock. Mind telling me a bit about your set up and grow? I'll be starting my 3rd ever grow soon. Again... Beautiful plants


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> It’s all in the manifold/mainlines that shit will need your stalks and stems. Oh another way is silica. But the whole idea of manifolds is to carry nute a through less plumbing.


Do you think you guys could either post or message me the basics of this? This is one area I need to get better. My friend from WA told me to get the plant reading and training down. Then look at spending and building from there. He thinks im a bit ahead of myself in just blowing a room out. It sounds like good advice. What say you guys?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Do you think you guys could either post or message me the basics of this? This is one area I need to get better. My friend from WA told me to get the plant reading and training down. Then look at spending and building from there. He thinks im a bit ahead of myself in just blowing a room out. It sounds like good advice. What say you guys?


Somewhat agree. somewhat disagree. Decent lights, proper PH water, airy soil (lot of perlite do roots can breathe and not get nasty) don’t overfeed and it’s pretty easy. 

If I didn’t have this hydro going, I could not open tent for three days everything on timers and everything would be fine......

Don’t over complicate it is the best advice I could ever try to give a new grower. 

Giving 8000 nutes and trying 8000 different things won’t make you a great grower fast. Find a basic technique, hone it in, and work off that.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Beautiful! I'm impressed with some of you fellas grows on here. I'm a newbie Schmebulock. Mind telling me a bit about your set up and grow? I'll be starting my 3rd ever grow soon. Again... Beautiful plants


Sure:

Light - 315w CMH
Medium - Deep Water Culture bubble bucket
General Hydroponics Flora trio nutes at about 80% strength
2.5x2.5x6 ft tent


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Do you think you guys could either post or message me the basics of this? This is one area I need to get better. My friend from WA told me to get the plant reading and training down. Then look at spending and building from there. He thinks im a bit ahead of myself in just blowing a room out. It sounds like good advice. What say you guys?


you will do better going over to growweedeasy.com for learning the basics, but this is one of their mainline-style guides:
https://www.growweedeasy.com/mainlining-nugbuckets

i also recommend Indica Institute on youtube - my first few grows i would watch the youtube video for the week i'm on just to kind of cement what needed done that week.

learn with photoperiod plants before diving too hard into autos - autos are much harder to read because everything is accelerated


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> CDLC day 66:
> 
> View attachment 4357449


Looking good. Getting pretty close now. How's it smiff?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> CDLC day 66:
> 
> View attachment 4357449


Fat nug man. Yeah how’s the smell? Never ran CDLC. See the end says chem. Does it smell rotten? Lol


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Looking good. Getting pretty close now. How's it smiff?


i had to swap out the carbon filter - the old one wasn't doing fuck all to clear the smell lol

our house has a scent of sweet smelling weed at all times right now...- it'll be nice when I can move everything into one tent and use my nice large filter


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> you will do better going over to growweedeasy.com for learning the basics, but this is one of their mainline-style guides:
> https://www.growweedeasy.com/mainlining-nugbuckets
> 
> i also recommend Indica Institute on youtube - my first few grows i would watch the youtube video for the week i'm on just to kind of cement what needed done that week.
> ...


Thank you boss! I've tried two different styles on my first grows. I just didn't know enough about growing to make a decision to do hyrdo or soil. So I tried both...
I like the hyrdo growth, and frost compared to soil. When I tried learning from a couple growers locally, they would keep getting butt hurt about me asking around and trying different things. It was like I had people coming to check and see if I was following their "book". I shut all that shit down and started out on my own. I don't have time for that kinda shit in my life. I just want to grow some plants and chill out. I would imagine alot of this would be easier done if I had someone in the room with me teaching, but I won't do it at the expense of my sanity and "chi". It goes against the code of being Dude.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Somewhat agree. somewhat disagree. Decent lights, proper PH water, airy soil (lot of perlite do roots can breathe and not get nasty) don’t overfeed and it’s pretty easy.
> 
> If I didn’t have this hydro going, I could not open tent for three days everything on timers and everything would be fine......
> 
> ...


Thanks Moabfighter.... You kind of summerized where I'm at. I'm a newbie that inherited a big space and don't quite have direction yet. Kinda paralyzed with options and overthinking... LOL


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Thanks Moabfighter.... You kind of summerized where I'm at. I'm a newbie that inherited a big space and don't quite have direction yet. Kinda paralyzed with options and overthinking... LOL


What's your goal? That's usually a good start to figuring out how to set up.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Thank you boss! I've tried two different styles on my first grows. I just didn't know enough about growing to make a decision to do hyrdo or soil. So I tried both...
> I like the hyrdo growth, and frost compared to soil. When I tried learning from a couple growers locally, they would keep getting butt hurt about me asking around and trying different things. It was like I had people coming to check and see if I was following their "book". I shut all that shit down and started out on my own. I don't have time for that kinda shit in my life. I just want to grow some plants and chill out. I would imagine alot of this would be easier done if I had someone in the room with me teaching, but I won't do it at the expense of my sanity and "chi". It goes against the code of being Dude.


i've kind of worked my way through them all - and drain to waste coco is going to be your easiest method. 50% perlite, 50% coco coir (this is literally coconut husks that wash up on salty shores so make sure you get a brand that really washes their coco - CANNA brand is what I would recommend)

get a trash can, mix 20 gallons of nutes, pump to a manifold hung high, gravity drip feeds to each line

start once, then twice a day. 3 gallon airpots are perfect size for my space - 5 gallon may be for yours. Just know it takes that much more water to saturate the medium.

that's my current set up (coco DTW) but i'm fascinated in the results of DWC so i've been heading that direction - but it's definitely not the easiest method. You have to upkeep the buckets every day. 

this CDLC you see is my first DWC bucket


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Thank you boss! I've tried two different styles on my first grows. I just didn't know enough about growing to make a decision to do hyrdo or soil. So I tried both...
> I like the hyrdo growth, and frost compared to soil. When I tried learning from a couple growers locally, they would keep getting butt hurt about me asking around and trying different things. It was like I had people coming to check and see if I was following their "book". I shut all that shit down and started out on my own. I don't have time for that kinda shit in my life. I just want to grow some plants and chill out. I would imagine alot of this would be easier done if I had someone in the room with me teaching, but I won't do it at the expense of my sanity and "chi". It goes against the code of being Dude.


It’s not about following their book or not. But when you’re new you need to just listen basically..... if someone can grow without issues and is trying to tell you how, and you’re having problems and “not following that book” well it’s hard to help if you just wanna go off on your own style, without having basic grow skills down. You know what I’m saying? If you already knew how to grow though, you wouldn’t be asking us this stuff. So the best advice I could actually give would be to literally copycat someone decent. Not saying me. Just someone. Do what they do and follow them around. But if you stray off doing your own thing then encountering issues, you will find less people will try to help you being hard headed like that.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

You’re basically saying you don’t know how to grow. Had people teaching you. You didn’t succeed as you wanted because you wanted to try your own things, and the people who could grow scratched their head at you. 

Sounds pretty normal to be honest.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i had to swap out the carbon filter - the old one wasn't doing fuck all to clear the smell lol
> 
> our house has a scent of sweet smelling weed at all times right now...- it'll be nice when I can move everything into one tent and use my nice large filter


With just me and the wife and home, I ran this past winter with the heat going into my ducting at home to help lower the bill. Was the best smelling christmas ever!


----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2019)

If you want to grow in the soil start activating life in that pot a year in advance, only mulch, topdress and teas required. Leave whatever weeds grow undisturbed...
That stuff will grow some of the tastiest weed you'll ever cross. I also prefer hydro for production reasons.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You’re basically saying you don’t know how to grow. Had people teaching you. You didn’t succeed as you wanted because you wanted to try your own things, and the people who could grow scratched their head at you.
> 
> Sounds pretty normal to be honest.


Oh no, its not me wanting to do my own thing at all. I think I just allowed to many cooks into my kitchen. They would bicker over what I should be doing... Someone had to make a choice in that scenario, and that fell on me. It just caused drama among people that should be friends. I didnt care for that, so yes I told them off and just started trying to learn off the internet on here. I'm not a barney badass like that. I'm thirsty for knowledge. Being new, I just needed some help getting going and some basics.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 29, 2019)

hopefully my ppm bottomed out by the time I get home . Need to add more cal mag this time around or add more bloom like monkey suggested .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Oh no, its not me wanting to do my own thing at all. I think I just allowed to many cooks into my kitchen. They would bicker over what I should be doing... Someone had to make a choice in that scenario, and that fell on me. It just caused drama among people that should be friends. I didnt care for that, so yes I told them off and just started trying to learn off the internet on here. I'm not a barney badass like that. I'm thirsty for knowledge. Being new, I just needed some help getting going and some basics.


Shit you can run a Hempy ,soil, and a dwc all at once and see what you like better . I skipped the Hempy and went straight to dwc from soil . I like the dwc better so far . I haven’t done res changes . I have a spare bucket that I lift the plants on to check ph and ppm and I adjust and put back on and done .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> hopefully my ppm bottomed out by the time I get home . Need to add more cal mag this time around or add more bloom like monkey suggested .


I'm going to fix a couple bags for you that have Ca and Mg in them. See if we can bypass the calmag shit organically, then fuck calmag too.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> What's your goal? That's usually a good start to figuring out how to set up.


The end game for me is to basically have a perpetual grow. We have a 24 plant limit at the house. Which I feel is more than enough. I think its manageable to rotate 3 sets of 6 pots in and out of flower, while vegging 6. That would be more than enough bud. Wife and I are daily smokers, so we would like to have a good keep around the house. Wife really needs a nice bedtime strain.. she struggles with sleep. Badly! This would provide us with our smoke and the other stuff... get rid of it, make oil, edibles.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 29, 2019)

The less nutes the better . Just need that supplement with these qbs. I cranked my lights up to full on the 132s . Giving the tropic thunder 2 weeks to make that last push before I start flower


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

Update on my dwc.
Ph has actually dropped to 5.6 down from 5.9 where it was sitting at for the last 2 days. Water level isnt changing noticeably. Ppm mysteriously went up from 190-200. All that Ive added to the res was 3ml of hydroguard 6 days ago and 115 ppm of nutes at the beginning and then a small amount of pH down. Roots are in the water and starting to lattice. Keeping temps under control with ice bottles twice a day.
 
There hasnt been much growth above ground in the last couple days but roots are growing below.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Oh no, its not me wanting to do my own thing at all. I think I just allowed to many cooks into my kitchen. They would bicker over what I should be doing... Someone had to make a choice in that scenario, and that fell on me. It just caused drama among people that should be friends. I didnt care for that, so yes I told them off and just started trying to learn off the internet on here. I'm not a barney badass like that. I'm thirsty for knowledge. Being new, I just needed some help getting going and some basics.


Good Lights 
Proper Ph
Lot of perlite soil
Clean water
Don’t overfeed nutrients. Keep your nutes quick clean and easy. 

Try these 5 steps above and I PROMISE you will grow great plants.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

Are ugly lower leaves like crisping and yellowing and browning usually cal/mag def?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Update on my dwc.
> Ph has actually dropped to 5.6 down from 5.9 where it was sitting at for the last 2 days. Water level isnt changing noticeably. Ppm mysteriously went up from 190-200. All that Ive added to the res was 3ml of hydroguard 6 days ago and 115 ppm of nutes at the beginning and then a small amount of pH down. Roots are in the water and starting to lattice. Keeping temps under control with ice bottles twice a day.
> View attachment 4357479
> There hasnt been much growth above ground in the last couple days but roots are growing below.


That’s a good start


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm going to fix a couple bags for you that have Ca and Mg in them. See if we can bypass the calmag shit organically, then fuck calmag too.


What’s up on those bags man. I need to pay you still sorry. Work a lot man. I’m money hungry I guess what can I say


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Are ugly lower leaves like crisping and yellowing and browning usually cal/mag def?


I only have been using the cal mag that’s in the trio .


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Shit you can run a Hempy ,soil, and a dwc all at once and see what you like better . I skipped the Hempy and went straight to dwc from soil . I like the dwc better so far . I haven’t done res changes . I have a spare bucket that I lift the plants on to check ph and ppm and I adjust and put back on and done .


Thanks Ice. I think I'm past doing just flat out soil. Its going to be hempy/dwc for me going forward. Maybe like you said maybe I can run them together and see what I like best. Are you guys basically all doing a simple feeding program with nutes? Trying to learn that online has been a real treat. $20 stuff clear up to hundreds of dollars. The more I'm reading, the more I feel like I wasted money on an AN bundle.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

You guys prolly gonna say stupid Moab but I’m just giving my cloner water and hydroguard and adjusting PH. Guess I need to be checking PPM too but he’ll tap wel wayer and hydroguard should be ok as is I guess idk


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> The end game for me is to basically have a perpetual grow. We have a 24 plant limit at the house. Which I feel is more than enough. I think its manageable to rotate 3 sets of 6 pots in and out of flower, while vegging 6. That would be more than enough bud. Wife and I are daily smokers, so we would like to have a good keep around the house. Wife really needs a nice bedtime strain.. she struggles with sleep. Badly! This would provide us with our smoke and the other stuff... get rid of it, make oil, edibles.


When you say you have a 24 plant limit, do you and the wife each have your own med card? I wanna make sure because the law is 12 plants per household for rec, not per adult. And you can add medical plant count to your rec count. What I mean is if you have a medical card, you cant add another 12 plants for recreation. Only way you qualify for 24 is two med cards.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

Rookie grower completely dismissing soil lol......

Best of luck man. Steep learning curve for water grow when you can’t do soil but maybe that’s just me. 

I don’t run other stuff so I won’t be able to help you unfortunately. Good luck!!


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> When you say you have a 24 plant limit, do you and the wife each have your own med card? I wanna make sure because the law is 12 plants per household for rec, not per adult. And you can add medical plant count to your rec count. What I mean is if you have a medical card, you cant add another 12 plants for recreation. Only way you qualify for 24 is two med cards.


Thank you for being clear on the Nugs... yes the wife and I both are medical. I think its important that anyone reading this from MI is clear on that. You really don't need or want that kind of trouble. They are letting us grow now, so lets play ball and do this right.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Thanks Ice. I think I'm past doing just flat out soil. Its going to be hempy/dwc for me going forward. Maybe like you said maybe I can run them together and see what I like best. Are you guys basically all doing a simple feeding program with nutes? Trying to learn that online has been a real treat. $20 stuff clear up to hundreds of dollars. The more I'm reading, the more I feel like I wasted money on an AN bundle.


I use AN with good success. Not a waste of money, but I will move to something cheaper down the line


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Thank you for being clear on the Nugs... yes the wife and I both are medical. I think its important that anyone reading this from MI is clear on that. You really don't need or want that kind of trouble. They are letting us grow now, so lets play ball and do this right.


Bet! Thats awesome man. Damn right, no need to break any laws, we have the best in the world...


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Rookie grower completely dismissing soil lol......
> 
> Best of luck man. Steep learning curve for water grow when you can’t do soil but maybe that’s just me.
> 
> I don’t run other stuff so I won’t be able to help you unfortunately. Good luck!!


Moab. I can grow in soil and did so already. I also grew in Hydro. 2 different grows. If my end game is do do hydro, why would I keep learning soil? I guess if there is a benefit to keeping soil going while doing hydro is a benefit? I'm all ears if it is.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 29, 2019)

moab man, you're judging awfully hard, he's clearly asking for help.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> moab man, you're judging awfully hard, he's clearly asking for help.


Its all good. He just has an opinion. I can grow plants both ways... I've done it. all be it once each. The hyrdo was more learning, and I'm sure it was far from perfect... but its kept me and wife baked for a few months. LOL. Its fine, I knew there would be a few people that think I'm an idiot. You can't expect to get on the internet and not have a little of that.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Its all good. He just has an opinion. I can grow plants both ways... I've done it. all be it once each. The hyrdo was more learning, and I'm sure it was far from perfect... but its kept me and wife baked for a few months. LOL. Its fine, I knew there would be a few people that think I'm an idiot. You can't expect to get on the internet and not have a little of that.


weird to see an adult on the internet lol


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

I don't have kids at home to teach me differently LOL


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I don't have kids at home to teach me differently LOL


so in regards to DWC if that's what you're asking - you can do it cheap to start

dark 5 gallon bucket (not white/see through - roots need protection from light) and lid
net pot (3" would work)
air pump + air stone in bucket

That's really about it... but i highly recommend getting this -

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QVLQHAO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

when you need to drain or fill the bucket - this thing is amazing and it has an overflow stop like a gas pump

put the air pump into the side of the bucket so the lid is free to move - you can do this by heating up a screwdriver and just pushing through the plastic for your air tube to pass through


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

Thanks Schmebulock... I do have most of that at home already. 980 gph air pumps x 2. manifold on them have 8 lines each. It was a little over kill, but I was told to always have a back up ready. That seemed like sound reasoning to me. Do you prefer the buckets or totes? The ones I made were 5 gallon HDX totes. I love that little pump you just posted... that SOB would have come in handy... LOL. I was mixing a new tote of nutes, and then just lifting off the feeding pot onto the new mix of water. Worked well until my plants took off like mad. Then lifting them off wasn't really a great option anymore. That was a glaring oversight I didn't catch, wont' happen again.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> so in regards to DWC if that's what you're asking - you can do it cheap to start
> 
> dark 5 gallon bucket (not white/see through - roots need protection from light) and lid
> net pot (3" would work)
> ...


I totally just put one of those in my cart. Good look Schmeb.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I totally just put one of those in my cart. Good look Schmeb.


F'in A right!! LOL


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

No one said you were an idiot man. Check this out. It’s easy to toss a few arm loads of dirt in a pot, water, and see GREAT results. That’s all I’m trying to get at. Dirt is cheap and easy and rookie friendly. You can’t leave hydro for a day and it be okay. You can leave soil for days, go on vacation, come back and water, and STILL get great buds. 

If you can spend day in with the hydro, Great, if you can grow great plants, while learning great. You asked for pretty much “how do I easily pull this off” and I gave my opinion how to do it very easy. Low risk low maintenance. I have two soil plants taking up over half a 4x4 in one gallon pots...... didn’t even open my tent yesterday. Probably won’t open it today. It’s fine. If you are looking for chill and relax grow, I personally enjoy soil man!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> so in regards to DWC if that's what you're asking - you can do it cheap to start
> 
> dark 5 gallon bucket (not white/see through - roots need protection from light) and lid
> net pot (3" would work)
> ...


Hey man why does the grow shops sell small black buckets. Are straight up those no good for weed or what? People growing other veggies in the smaller black buckets or? I like the idea of the small ones and wanted to buy some today actually. But if they’re simply not going to cut it please tell me. Thanks.

Edit 3M didn’t you say your tea bags made the hydro almost walk alwaybable?? I personally just don’t have time to maintain DWC 24/7. I work about 60 hours a week and I go to work every single day they let me. I’m working now and it’s saturday.... today’s my catch up my plants day and look I’m stuck working. I have hangups like this where I can’t fully commit to Adwc. Gotta eat sleep and be a dad too ya know


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

Mitten look into the big boy bucket system I believe it’s called.

Bad boy. Big boy. Something like that I think.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> No one said you were an idiot man. Check this out. It’s easy to toss a few arm loads of dirt in a pot, water, and see GREAT results. That’s all I’m trying to get at. Dirt is cheap and easy and rookie friendly. You can’t leave hydro for a day and it be okay. You can leave soil for days, go on vacation, come back and water, and STILL get great buds.
> 
> If you can spend day in with the hydro, Great, if you can grow great plants, while learning great. You asked for pretty much “how do I easily pull this off” and I gave my opinion how to do it very easy. Low risk low maintenance. I have two soil plants taking up over half a 4x4 in one gallon pots...... didn’t even open my tent yesterday. Probably won’t open it today. It’s fine. If you are looking for chill and relax grow, I personally enjoy soil man!


I must of read you wrong. Nonetheless, my skin is tough. So no hard feelings. I've completed 2 grows, and I do see a benefit to both. My small amount of experience between the 2, hydro just grew bigger and quicker with a lot more action on the bud. trichomes and resin. I have the basics of those two down, but much past that I'm green. Plaint training, plant reading and stuff like that. Does that make sense? I've learned pants are pretty resilient, but acknowledge there is a finer art and touch to this that a lot of you have. I can not kill plants, so I'm basically on to learning the basics of building a working a plant to its potential. Know what I mean?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I must of read you wrong. Nonetheless, my skin is tough. So no hard feelings. I've completed 2 grows, and I do see a benefit to both. My small amount of experience between the 2, hydro just grew bigger and quicker with a lot more action on the bud. trichomes and resin. I have the basics of those two down, but much past that I'm green. Plaint training, plant reading and stuff like that. Does that make sense? I've learned pants are pretty resilient, but acknowledge there is a finer art and touch to this that a lot of you have. I can not kill plants, so I'm basically on to learning the basics of building a working a plant to its potential. Know what I mean?


You’re fine man. No hard feelings and i hope you have none back. Trust me when I say the feeling of failing when you try too hard sucks. I do it. I see others do it and get frustrated. Keep it simple man. What if you spend a million on let’s just say a RDWC setup, and you suck balls at it.... hey man it happens. I tried hard at DWC well the best I could and it tanked. I know you said you had some stuff cool. It sounds like you already have a plan in your head what you’re going to do, so I suggest watching closely to iceman and smokebreak and schmebulluck and third monkey especially and bigolenugs. They’re all doing water grows so. Holla at them. Wish I could help more with a hydro plan but as I said I just could not nail it for whatever reasons. Trying again but man..... I’m not betting my yields on this DWC. That’s why I do soil. It’s easy and I know it will produce. I hope you have better luck with the DWC than me. A lot of reading to be had on DWC.

I like lollipop plus LST technique. Others in here mainline and manifold. Some defoliate. I don’t do much leaf clipping personally. I open the middle up. Pulls mains to side of pot.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Mitten look into the big boy bucket system I believe it’s called.
> 
> Bad boy. Big boy. Something like that I think.


Thanks Moab...Those look really nice. AND THEY AREN'T $1600 AND UP!!! LOL I'll check them out further.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You’re fine man. No hard feelings and i hope you have none back. Trust me when I say the feeling of failing when you try too hard sucks. I do it. I see others do it and get frustrated. Keep it simple man. What if you spend a million on let’s just say a RDWC setup, and you suck balls at it.... hey man it happens. I tried hard at DWC well the best I could and it tanked. I know you said you had some stuff cool. It sounds like you already have a plan in your head what you’re going to do, so I suggest watching closely to iceman and smokebreak and schmebulluck and third monkey especially and bigolenugs. They’re all doing water grows so. Holla at them. Wish I could help more with a hydro plan but as I said I just could not nail it for whatever reasons. Trying again but man..... I’m not betting my yields on this DWC. That’s why I do soil. It’s easy and I know it will produce. I hope you have better luck with the DWC than me. A lot of reading to be had on DWC.
> 
> I like lollipop plus LST technique. Others in here mainline and manifold. Some defoliate. I don’t do much leaf clipping personally. I open the middle up. Pulls mains to side of pot.


Good stuff Moab. I got love for all you guys. You are doing grows, and things I hope to get to one day. Its hard for me to really dial into something and speak confidently about it, because I just don't have the experience. I try and listen genuinely to each of you, as you are all successful growers. Maybe one day I'll decide... "Hell, I'm going to grow some in soil. "


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> The end game for me is to basically have a perpetual grow. We have a 24 plant limit at the house. Which I feel is more than enough. I think its manageable to rotate 3 sets of 6 pots in and out of flower, while vegging 6. That would be more than enough bud. Wife and I are daily smokers, so we would like to have a good keep around the house. Wife really needs a nice bedtime strain.. she struggles with sleep. Badly! This would provide us with our smoke and the other stuff... get rid of it, make oil, edibles.


24 plants is a lot to take care of but it’s doable. With that many plants I’d automate the garden as much as possible


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Thanks Moab...Those look really nice. AND THEY AREN'T $1600 AND UP!!! LOL I'll check them out further.


Yeah man. Again idk about hydro but I give my plants all the same shit. Big plants get big dose. Small plants get small dose. They’re all weed plants ya know.... some may thrive a bit better with 2% more whatever than the one next to it and so on but maybe consider a simple few two or three part nute solution for your res. This isn’t my forte but I have been reading in my spare time some.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

I promise you won’t enjoy dealing with 24 separate bucket changes etc. you really would probably want to consider a res for that large of a project. Big boy system seems right up your alley for this I think homer.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Update on my dwc.
> Ph has actually dropped to 5.6 down from 5.9 where it was sitting at for the last 2 days. Water level isnt changing noticeably. Ppm mysteriously went up from 190-200. All that Ive added to the res was 3ml of hydroguard 6 days ago and 115 ppm of nutes at the beginning and then a small amount of pH down. Roots are in the water and starting to lattice. Keeping temps under control with ice bottles twice a day.
> View attachment 4357479
> There hasnt been much growth above ground in the last couple days but roots are growing below.


Ppm going up and ph going down is your sign somethings off. I believe the solution here is to drop your ppms ask @3rd Monkey first though lol


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

Should I be checking my little cloner PPM? I’m just giving water and hydroguard. Well water is like 110-120ppm


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Ppm going up and ph going down is your sign somethings off. I believe the solution here is to drop your ppms ask @3rd Monkey first though lol


Ok cool, how do I drop ppms? Do I need to do a res change?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Thanks Ice. I think I'm past doing just flat out soil. Its going to be hempy/dwc for me going forward. Maybe like you said maybe I can run them together and see what I like best. Are you guys basically all doing a simple feeding program with nutes? Trying to learn that online has been a real treat. $20 stuff clear up to hundreds of dollars. The more I'm reading, the more I feel like I wasted money on an AN bundle.


AN is a good line but nutes are nutes. I’m using General Hydroponics for my DWC and megacrop for my coco two of the cheapest nutes you can buy. My hempys are remo nutes though which is a cheap version of AN


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Ok cool, how do I drop ppms? Do I need to do a res change?


Someone else will answer but I THINK you can dilute with no ppm distilled water


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Ok cool, how do I drop ppms? Do I need to do a res change?


No just scoop out some of the water with a glass and add back the same amount of RO or plain water. Are you using tap?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You guys prolly gonna say stupid Moab but I’m just giving my cloner water and hydroguard and adjusting PH. Guess I need to be checking PPM too but he’ll tap wel wayer and hydroguard should be ok as is I guess idk


Microbes are always good for your plants no biggie


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No just scoop out some of the water with a glass and add back the same amount of RO or plain water. Are you using tap?


RO. And very very cool, I can easily do that. How often do you add hydroguard? Is it a one time thing or are you adding it regularly after you can start increasing ppms?


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I promise you won’t enjoy dealing with 24 separate bucket changes etc. you really would probably want to consider a res for that large of a project. Big boy system seems right up your alley for this I think homer.


Thanks Moab. I think you are right. I just didn't know something this affordable existed. Those under currents and all that other stuff, is really really expensive stuff. For this kind of price, it may save me the DIY time, and get great results. I really appreciate your information. I do need to be efficient with my time, but I promise this, I'll be in the room once in the morning, and once at night at a minimum. This Big boy really scratches me where I itch


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

I use jacks classic blossom booster. Cheap and old school lol. 1/4tsp per gallon every gallon, little mammoth p, maybe drop of hydroguard, forget about it.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Thanks Moab. I think you are right. I just didn't know something this affordable existed. Those under currents and all that other stuff, is really really expensive stuff. For this kind of price, it may save me the DIY time, and get great results. I really appreciate your information. I do need to be efficient with my time, but I promise this, I'll be in the room once in the morning, and once at night at a minimum. This Big boy really scratches me where I itch


Yep. Before I ever do all that fancy stuff, I will have one of those systems first. Seems like a good starter res bucket system.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No just scoop out some of the water with a glass and add back the same amount of RO or plain water. Are you using tap?


I lowered the ppms by 20 from 200 to 180. Ill check again tonight and if it jumps up again I will take like 60ppm out.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yep. Before I ever do all that fancy stuff, I will have one of those systems first. Seems like a good starter res bucket system.


I agree strongly. Seems like its kept simple, and I can focus on my my garden. I know I"m going to have to keep checking PPM and PH but I've already got my tools for that, and I'm ready.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

Check this out guys. any of these “waterfall” pumps??


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

Monkey stated something about a waterfall last night. He is doing something with that on his motherboard. I read a little bit, and think it's all about whether they have a "verturi wheel". Wheel splits the bubbles up smaller


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

Thinking of getting a 4 pack of these. Driver only 40 bucks....

https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/all/products/qb132-v1-quantum-boards

Have the v2 4pack now. Think v1 about the same??


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Monkey stated something about a waterfall last night. He is doing something with that on his motherboard. I read a little bit, and think it's all about whether they have a "verturi wheel". Wheel splits the bubbles up smaller


What lights did you say you had?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

I think the v1 has the older samsung diodes. Just a little weaker and less efficient but still great boards.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> What lights did you say you had?


 5k in MH, 5k in HPS, 1260 watts of Perfect suns. I experimented with both on my soil, and DWC. At some point is like to try and mix the spectrum. He'll maybe even this first one I get started soon.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Thinking of getting a 4 pack of these. Driver only 40 bucks....
> 
> https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/all/products/qb132-v1-quantum-boards
> 
> Have the v2 4pack now. Think v1 about the same??


I see you are and LED build guy too Moab. Are you enjoying QB's?


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

What are you guy's feelings on CO2? If you have access to fresh air would you even consider?


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

The LED are much stronger than folks give them credit for. I bought mine before I knew about QB's... DOH!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> RO. And very very cool, I can easily do that. How often do you add hydroguard? Is it a one time thing or are you adding it regularly after you can start increasing ppms?


well if I was running the same reservoir every 10-14 days but I change mine on the weekends I’m actually in the middle of thag right now as we speak so I do it once a week when I put a new reservoir in.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I agree strongly. Seems like its kept simple, and I can focus on my my garden. I know I"m going to have to keep checking PPM and PH but I've already got my tools for that, and I'm ready.


IMO checking PH and PPM daily is easier than filling up jugs, pitchers, or buckets of nutes every few days. This is why I’m moving to full DWC


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

Check this seed bank if you guys are bored. I go to ethos page and scroll through their distributors every now and the. US. This one has a lot to offer. 

Know subcool is regs but they have a code for 40% off and they’re 50 a pack so It’d bewhay Like 25 30 bucks for a pack of TGA subcool. 

Unfortunately the strawberry daiquiri I want is out of Stock 
Dankseed.store


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> What are you guy's feelings on CO2? If you have access to fresh air would you even consider?


Nah. Co2 would be the last thing I would worry about. 

1) Environment, environment, environment. 
(Can’t say this enough.) it’s the most important thing in a garden. Your environment is off in regard to temps and humidity your plants will struggle with 
transpiration and uptake of nutrients. 

2) lighting
Get good lights no reason to waste time with cheap shit.

3) genetics 
Good genetics will go along way

4) ph
If this isn’t on there’s no chance of not having issues

5) training 
This coupled with the above will boost yields and nug size 

6) Nutes 

Nutes are nutes are nutes they all work it’s about figuring out when and what you’re plant needs. 

7) co2

Really for enclosed environments not places where heat and air is being exhausted. Other wise horse sucking the co2 out. This is kinda the cherry on to per say. And it’s expensive to get the right shit to make it work well.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> The LED are much stronger than folks give them credit for. I bought mine before I knew about QB's... DOH!


QB’s are where it’s at. Not much argument to be had lol. I’ve seen countless HPS converts. And I’m talking old heads that wouldn’t hear it eating their words on QB’s after running them.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Haha haha I can’t fucking wait!! I’m copping the second they’re available!!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 29, 2019)

What’s this pass?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> QB’s are where it’s at. Not much argument to be had lol. I’ve seen countless HPS converts. And I’m talking old heads that wouldn’t hear it eating their words on QB’s after running them.


That’s me. Not old. But previously my head said the only way to grow was the fake sun HPS. I used one for a long long time. Wouldn’t have anything else. Saw you guys using the QBs and saw the results and switched myself. Can’t deny that they work, are WAYYYY cheaper on the power bill, and with a fan blowing over top, far less heat. Infact non qb users reading, I actually had to block off the AC in my grow room 75% because the room was just too cold. I have been sitting at 84 degrees and honestly I’m happy. Used to run 85-95 degrees with HPS and was scared every day something would go wrong and burn the place down. Fucker was just too hot for my liking.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What’s this pass?


Uhmmmm hard to explain. But it’s basically a Ethos membership. They lay the details out in that post. You get cheap packs of like 60-90 seeds M/F. Also you get exclusive access to new drops and free gear at shows. Just a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Haha haha I can’t fucking wait!! I’m copping the second they’re available!!
> View attachment 4357564


Well. This is one of the most “males me excited” posts I’ve ever seen. Try and keep us up to speed on this. I’m interested 110%.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Uhmmmm hard to explain. But it’s basically a Ethos membership. They lay the details out in that post. You get cheap packs of like 60-90 seeds M/F. Also you get exclusive access to new drops and free gear at shows. Just a bunch of stuff.


That scares me. If they’re giving out that many regs..... god dang you’d have to think there will be a lot of males to sift through. Man I’m running a lot of ethos regs right now and am crossing my fingers hard for girls. I’m 0/1 on the ethos regs :/


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 29, 2019)

That sounds cool . Wonder what the costs are .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

You use the gram smokebreak. Remind them we don’t all live in legal or even medical friendly states...... don’t forget those who can’t drive halfway across the country for festivals ya know?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That sounds cool . Wonder what the costs are .


From what I read 100 bucks or something like that. Pretty good deal for all the benefits. I’d buy it for the early access to new and boutique strains alone. But the rest is just icing on the cake for me.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> That scares me. If they’re giving out that many regs..... god dang you’d have to think there will be a lot of males to sift through. Man I’m running a lot of ethos regs right now and am crossing my fingers hard for girls. I’m 0/1 on the ethos regs :/


Ya but it’s more about finding keepers and with M/F you have less chances of hermys. Plus once you find a keeper you don’t really need to keep popping those beans idk.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Nah. Co2 would be the last thing I would worry about.
> 
> 1) Environment, environment, environment.
> (Can’t say this enough.) it’s the most important thing in a garden. Your environment is off in regard to temps and humidity your plants will struggle with
> ...


Thank you boss. I'll completely disregard for the time being. I thought so, I"ve got easy access to fresh air. I personally don't mind doing the PPM and PH daily. Now ive never had anything go kittywampus on me, but I've only done one hyrdo! LOL


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You use the gram smokebreak. Remind them we don’t all live in legal or even medical friendly states...... don’t forget those who can’t drive halfway across the country for festivals ya know?


I doubt they’re going to cater to peeps in those situations when they have a huge legal market to work with. They’re focused on the future and unfortunately illegal states aren’t in forefront of the future of cannabis anymore. Shitty as that may be.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Ya but it’s more about finding keepers and with M/F you have less chances of hermys. Plus once you find a keeper you don’t really need to keep popping those beans idk.


That’s a good way to look at it. You saying if you find a girl once flower take clones and keep it going?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Thank you boss. I'll completely disregard for the time being. I thought so, I"ve got easy access to fresh air. I personally don't mind doing the PPM and PH daily. Now ive never had anything go kittywampus on me, but I've only done one hyrdo! LOL


You’ll be fine. Just ask questions do research and all will be well. But before doing something you’re unsure of make sure to reach out and get feedback. You’ll pick it up it’s got a learning curve but at the end of the day regardless of what medium you’re in plants need the same shit to grow.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I doubt they’re going to cater to peeps in those situations when they have a huge legal market to work with. They’re focused on the future and unfortunately illegal states aren’t in forefront of the future of cannabis anymore. Shitty as that may be.


Being in an illegal state, it’s hard to wrap my head around that in a lot of other states, you can walk in a store and buy weed,seeds, etc. in America. I wouldn’t cater to us cowboy outlaws either. We shouldn’t be doing this. We all should be living where everyone around us says “this is fine”...... know what I’m saying?

Weed has been my passion since my teens. Everything about it I very much enjoy. From cool pieces to cool strains to rolling blunts with friends, weed is my number one hobby. Why am I living where I have to be a cowboy outlaw.....?

Been debating a move hard. Think Florida trying to go legal in 2020. May even move there tax time next year for medical. Thinking hard man.....


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> That’s a good way to look at it. You saying if you find a girl once flower take clones and keep it going?


I’m saying run one strain at a time take clones before you Flower. Once you Flower you get rid of the males in the flower room and in the clone room. Now you’re down to females only, find your female keeper in the flower room and then take the clone of that female and make it a mom to take more clones from for the future. And then flower the mom and create a new mom with the cuts you took from her.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m saying run one strain at a time take clones before you Flower. Once you Flower you get rid of the males in the flower room and in the clone room. Now you’re down to females only, find your female keeper in the flower room and then take the clone of that female and make it a mom to take more clones from for the future. And then flower the mom and create a new mom with the cuts you took from her.


Screenshotted that. Fantastic information that I really appreciate you sharing. Sometimes just making someone’s brain click in the right direction helps a lot. No reinventing the wheel you did there, but you simplified out a solid method that will help me a lot. Thanks!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Being in an illegal state, it’s hard to wrap my head around that in a lot of other states, you can walk in a store and buy weed,seeds, etc. in America. I wouldn’t cater to us cowboy outlaws either. We shouldn’t be doing this. We all should be living where everyone around us says “this is fine”...... know what I’m saying?
> 
> Weed has been my passion since my teens. Everything about it I very much enjoy. From cool pieces to cool strains to rolling blunts with friends, weed is my number one hobby. Why am I living where I have to be a cowboy outlaw.....?
> 
> Been debating a move hard. Think Florida trying to go legal in 2020. May even move there tax time next year for medical. Thinking hard man.....


I definitely feel where you’re coming from believe me. I’ve got 3 states surrounding mine that have gone legal. I’m 15 minutes from one of the state lines. Once they’re a full on go I’m packing up and moving across the line. Been planning on this for about a year now. It’s why my lady is trying to talk me out of outfitting the shed because we will be moving over there in the next year and a half.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

Can someone help me understand why my clones are all yellowing. I read some and THINK they’re getting too much light and are trying to photosynthesize? But can’t cuz not enough.... not enough something. I don’t know. 

They’re all yellowing and showing no signs of forward progress :/


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I definitely feel where you’re coming from believe me. I’ve got 3 states surrounding mine that have gone legal. I’m 15 minutes from one of the state lines. Once they’re a full on go I’m packing up and moving across the line. Been planning on this for about a year now. It’s why my lady is trying to talk me out of outfitting the shed because we will be moving over there in the next year and a half.


Dude.... send the shed back and use that money to deck out your future home ideally with a nice basement? Man. If you really have a move on your mind to a state where it’s A ok..... I’d strongly look at all sides man. Damn. Makes my pecker tingle the thought of being in a. Legal state.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m saying run one strain at a time take clones before you Flower. Once you Flower you get rid of the males in the flower room and in the clone room. Now you’re down to females only, find your female keeper in the flower room and then take the clone of that female and make it a mom to take more clones from for the future. And then flower the mom and create a new mom with the cuts you took from her.


No problem!! It what we are here for to bounce shit off one another and see what sticks! One thing about the ethos thing i will day is it’s aimed towards bigger spaces grow set ups that have the ability to really pheno Hunt. Small ones are doable but bigger ones are more ideal for it. Like I said though I’d spend the $100 just for the early access to new strains and the boutique strains. That’s worth $100 bucks to me lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Dude.... send the shed back and use that money to deck out your future home ideally with a nice basement? Man. If you really have a move on your mind to a state where it’s A ok..... I’d strongly look at all sides man. Damn. Makes my pecker tingle the thought of being in a. Legal state.


I’ll get that money back and some when the house sells. Spent roughly 6k a it’ll boost the home value around 10k so it was a good investment either way.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No problem!! It what we are here for to bounce shit off one another and see what sticks! One thing about the ethos thing i will day is it’s aimed towards bigger spaces grow set ups that have the ability to really pheno Hunt. Small ones are doable but bigger ones are more ideal for it. Like I said though I’d spend the $100 just for the early access to new strains and the boutique strains. That’s worth $100 bucks to me lol.


Hope they send a nice starter pack of beans w subscription


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Can someone help me understand why my clones are all yellowing. I read some and THINK they’re getting too much light and are trying to photosynthesize? But can’t cuz not enough.... not enough something. I don’t know.
> 
> They’re all yellowing and showing no signs of forward progress :/


Have you got any roots yet? Because it’s more likely the fact they’re hungry and not eating vs lighting.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Have you got any roots yet? Because it’s more likely the fact they’re hungry and not eating vs lighting.


I don’t know. I have about 12 purple sunset clones in cups. Would be worth busting one open to see


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hope they send a nice starter pack of beans w subscription


I’m sure they will. But they’re also releasing multipacks for non members too it’ll be a new product. It’s one strain and then 10 other strains It’s crosses with in the pack. 

So say your get the crescendo multi pack you get Crescendo x 10 other strains. So you’re getting a shit ton of crosses and a lot of variety in one pack.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 29, 2019)

I use to live 15 mins from Oklahoma border .. I rather be by the ocean .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I use to live 15 mins from Oklahoma border .. I rather be by the ocean .


Lol I would too. OK is like 3 hours away and MO is 15 minutes


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Dude.... send the shed back and use that money to deck out your future home ideally with a nice basement? Man. If you really have a move on your mind to a state where it’s A ok..... I’d strongly look at all sides man. Damn. Makes my pecker tingle the thought of being in a. Legal state.


It's a beautiful feeling. Persecution must end... Viva La Verde!!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m sure they will. But they’re also releasing multipacks for non members too it’ll be a new product. It’s one strain and then 10 other strains It’s crosses with in the pack.
> 
> So say your get the crescendo multi pack you get Crescendo x 10 other strains. So you’re getting a shit ton of crosses and a lot of variety in one pack.


Can you find some info on millions of peaches man? The container had a lot of information wrote on it. Must be good


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

Well. Clones not rooting I guess.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 29, 2019)

You cut at an angel and scrape the sides?


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

Bummer man... what you figure happened?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Can you find some info on millions of peaches man? The container had a lot of information wrote on it. Must be good


Seen some of his testers on IG growing it. It’s peach crescendo and something else’s by the looks of the testers shit it looks like a cookies cross not sure entirely though.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Well. Clones not rooting I guess.
> View attachment 4357590


Build a small bubble cloner man. Shits wayyyy easier than any other method I’ve used and I’ve tried a bunch. Never had a single cut in the bubbler not root. You can actually save the others cuts if you get the bubbler built and then cut higher up on the stems of your other cuts and then put it in the bubbler


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

I made one off youtube. Made my cuttings of Blue Venom with it. The only one that didn't work, was cause my dog snuck in behind me walking into my room. Started gnawing on a clone... little shit LOL


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I made one off youtube. Made my cuttings of Blue Venom with it. The only one that didn't work, was cause my dog snuck in behind me walking into my room. Started gnawing on a clone... little shit LOL


That would piss me off to no ends lol.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

For sure it did. She lucky she has a home stilll


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> For sure it did. She lucky she has a home stilll


you're lucky your dog hasn't brought you thrips or worse - an old friend of ours lost his entire grow room back to back to infestations - lost 30+ plants. he had just gotten a new puppy and the puppy brought friends


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> you're lucky your dog hasn't brought you thrips or worse - an old friend of ours lost his entire grow room back to back to infestations - lost 30+ plants. he had just gotten a new puppy and the puppy brought friends


Holy shit... yeah I was told to keep the damn pets out. Here they won't even have access to this floor. They will be sealed at floor 1, and 2. grow is level 4/basement.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> you're lucky your dog hasn't brought you thrips or worse - an old friend of ours lost his entire grow room back to back to infestations - lost 30+ plants. he had just gotten a new puppy and the puppy brought friends


Been looking into that mammoth p bug control stuff. There’s small bottles on eBay for 20 bucks. Only makes small amount of gallons of water though and unsure how much it will take to properly use ot


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

Been talking to this fellow on a custom rig. He’s set up a few large scale operations in some legal states. Goes out of town a lot for conventions etc. seems to be real deal. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Sun-Board-Your-Choice-Samsung-lm561c-led-96-diode-Strips-500W-Not-Quantum/254255141162?hash=item3b32c9912a:g:DeoAAOSwXyBcU4fJ


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Update on my dwc.
> Ph has actually dropped to 5.6 down from 5.9 where it was sitting at for the last 2 days. Water level isnt changing noticeably. Ppm mysteriously went up from 190-200. All that Ive added to the res was 3ml of hydroguard 6 days ago and 115 ppm of nutes at the beginning and then a small amount of pH down. Roots are in the water and starting to lattice. Keeping temps under control with ice bottles twice a day.
> View attachment 4357479
> There hasnt been much growth above ground in the last couple days but roots are growing below.


Did you check ppm after you added hydroguard, or was this the first time?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ppm was at 180 after adding hydro guard and correcting pH over the first week. It increased to 200 over the last 24 hrs. I brought it back down to 180. Ill check it again tonight and report back. What do you think I should do to correct it if its still rising?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

Oh and roots are taking off today, its latticing (is that a word?) really well on one particular root.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Ppm was at 180 after adding hydro guard and correcting pH over the first week. It increased to 200 over the last 24 hrs. I brought it back down to 180. Ill check it again tonight and report back. What do you think I should do to correct it if its still rising?


I don't think there's anything to worry about. It's likely the plant feeding the microbes. You can bump feed up to 200-250 and the rise should stop, unless you have a light leak.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't think there's anything to worry about. It's likely the plant feeding the microbes. You can bump feed up to 200-250 and the rise should stop, unless you have a light leak.


No chance of a light leak. What do you think is a good ratio for my nutes? Just an easy n/p/k ratio would help. I can do the math for mixing it all


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> No chance of a light leak. What do you think is a good ratio for my nutes? Just an easy n/p/k ratio would help. I can do the math for mixing it all


2/1/3 or 2/1/2, depending on what your plant likes better. Doesn't translate like that to ppm though. 

I'm not familiar with your nute line either.

If you have barebones components, do 70ppm N, 30ppm P, 40ppm K, and 50ppm of calmag to start. You'll have to watch your plant and dial it in. Then you can just bump what you need to and keep it at the ratio it likes.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ok, cool! Thanks 3M, Ill boost the ppm tonight!


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> 2/1/3 or 2/1/2, depending on what your plant likes better. Doesn't translate like that to ppm though.
> 
> I'm not familiar with your nute line either.
> 
> If you have barebones components, do 70ppm N, 30ppm P, 40ppm K, and 50ppm of calmag to start. You'll have to watch your plant and dial it in. Then you can just bump what you need to and keep it at the ratio it likes.


questino for you 3M - once you get into flower and your ppm's are through the roof (i'm at about 1100) how do you know what you're deficient on? My leaves are yellow and the centers of the leaves are brown and crinkly... but the girls are thickening like crazy - mixed analysis on this one


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't think there's anything to worry about. It's likely the plant feeding the microbes. You can bump feed up to 200-250 and the rise should stop, unless you have a light leak.


This is why I told him to ask you. lol when my ppm rose and my PH Dropped I dropped my ppm and everything started feeding again. Why would bumping ppm stop the ppm raise?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> questino for you 3M - once you get into flower and your ppm's are through the roof (i'm at about 1100) how do you know what you're deficient on? My leaves are yellow and the centers of the leaves are brown and crinkly... but the girls are thickening like crazy - mixed analysis on this one


I Just mixed my reservoir for transition and it was 1100 ppm


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

Getting lucky.....so far


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> questino for you 3M - once you get into flower and your ppm's are through the roof (i'm at about 1100) how do you know what you're deficient on? My leaves are yellow and the centers of the leaves are brown and crinkly... but the girls are thickening like crazy - mixed analysis on this one


Can you post a different pic please? That file keeps kicking this iPod off.

100ppm or 1000ppm, it stays the same throughout. The reason we do the top off with fresh, is so if you see a deficiency, you know what to bump up when it bottoms out. Obviously you can bump before it bottoms out, but you'll know it needs higher ppm for what you're deficient in. Same with tox.

From what you are describing, it sounds like N or Mg.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 29, 2019)

Those are good roots .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 29, 2019)

Crazy that y’all are at 1000 and I raise mine up to 400 and let drop to 190 .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> This is why I told him to ask you. lol when my ppm rose and my PH Dropped I dropped my ppm and everything started feeding again. Why would bumping ppm stop the ppm raise?


Right now, if his plant is feeding the microbes, they are putting sugars back into the water. His ph is dropping because the plant has to swap H+ for nutrient uptake. Since his roots are now taking off, the plant is basically preloading for the hill it's about to climb in veg. In other words, growth spurt coming soon.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Getting lucky.....so far
> View attachment 4357647


Very nice.

Hope you plan on putting that in hydro...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Crazy that y’all are at 1000 and I raise mine up to 400 and let drop to 190 .


Moderate feeders. I fed that ODST once when I started the bucket, and then once at day 21. Never takes a lot. The Scarabs... they'll eat the hell out of K in flower.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Right now, if his plant is feeding the microbes, they are putting sugars back into the water. His ph is dropping because the plant has to swap H+ for nutrient uptake. Since his roots are now taking off, the plant is basically preloading for the hill it's about to climb in veg. In other words, growth spurt coming soon.


Man. I swear you’ve read a big book on this before and wish you’d link me to that damn book...... need a roommate? Lol. The things you and a coachable partner could do together. For real man. Your brain is smart with weed knowledge and I dig it a lot. Really really wanting to move to a legal state and do this big scale. Not overnight of course. But that book in your brain...... I need that book. Good stuff man.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Hope you plan on putting that in hydro...


Waiting until after this multi day vacation next week then it’s game on man. No more extended periods away for a few months that I foresee. I want to use a smaller bucket than 5 gallon though damnit. If my head is just fuckin wrong there please tell me so I don’t get a small bucket if it’s gay


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Right now, if his plant is feeding the microbes, they are putting sugars back into the water. His ph is dropping because the plant has to swap H+ for nutrient uptake. Since his roots are now taking off, the plant is basically preloading for the hill it's about to climb in veg. In other words, growth spurt coming soon.


Ahhhhhhhhhhh fuck that makes so much more sense now when you use potential hydrogen in the same sentence. Haha fuck that light bulb just went off.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Moderate feeders. I fed that ODST once when I started the bucket, and then once at day 21. Never takes a lot. The Scarabs... they'll eat the hell out of K in flower.


So should I be at a 1000 ppm?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Man. I swear you’ve read a big book on this before and wish you’d link me to that damn book...... need a roommate? Lol. The things you and a coachable partner could do together. For real man. Your brain is smart with weed knowledge and I dig it a lot. Really really wanting to move to a legal state and do this big scale. Not overnight of course. But that book in your brain...... I need that book. Good stuff man.


Thanks. I guess it's like that with a lot of things for me. Not bragging, but that's exactly why I try to spread the knowledge around. I pick things up easily. There's always gonna be a time when I need help and I like to think that if I need it, I've done enough to earn it. I had a good teacher... pay it forward and such.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

If I try a little harder every day, I’ll get better. So I’m going to try and start posting my flaws more and try and fix them. Every grow, my bottom leaves do this. Never totally kills the plant, so I don’t worry too much, but hey let’s address this.....

What’s up?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Waiting until after this multi day vacation next week then it’s game on man. No more extended periods away for a few months that I foresee. I want to use a smaller bucket than 5 gallon though damnit. If my head is just fuckin wrong there please tell me so I don’t get a small bucket if it’s gay


I’m using a 3.5 gallon bucket..... Tboneshuffle shuffle grew a tree in a 3gallon bucket..... it possibly especially if you prune roots... I’ve found that to be one of the better practices in hydro so far.... glad I took @3rd Monkey advice on it and did it because I’d have a stupid big root mass right now if I hadn’t.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Waiting until after this multi day vacation next week then it’s game on man. No more extended periods away for a few months that I foresee. I want to use a smaller bucket than 5 gallon though damnit. If my head is just fuckin wrong there please tell me so I don’t get a small bucket if it’s gay


I use 3 gallon. Always been big enough.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So should I be at a 1000 ppm?


No, I'm saying some plants don't feed heavy, even some strains. Some do.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m using a 3.5 gallon bucket..... Tboneshuffle shuffle grew a tree in a 3gallon bucket..... it possibly especially if you prune roots... I’ve found that to be one of the better practices in hydro so far.... glad I took @3rd Monkey advice on it and did it because I’d have a stupid big root mass right now if I hadn’t.


What’s wrong with a big root mass so long as it has water and oxygen? Not enough oxygen getting to the middle of the root ball?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Getting lucky.....so far
> View attachment 4357647


Atta baby!! Those are looking good!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> If I try a little harder every day, I’ll get better. So I’m going to try and start posting my flaws more and try and fix them. Every grow, my bottom leaves do this. Never totally kills the plant, so I don’t worry too much, but hey let’s address this.....
> 
> What’s up?
> 
> View attachment 4357652


More K.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> What’s wrong with a big root mass so long as it has water and oxygen? Not enough oxygen getting to the middle of the root ball?


Just a pain in the ass to work around in the buckets


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> More K.


For sure? I think I have a booster hang on. This happens every grow. Every fucking grow. Normal? Often need more K? Or am I doing something bad wrong?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> What’s wrong with a big root mass so long as it has water and oxygen? Not enough oxygen getting to the middle of the root ball?


Long version or short version lol?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

87 degrees and loving it. 

Ethos cherry Garcia and purple sunset. Can’t wait.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Long version or short version lol?


 Both if you wanna share. I’ll screenshot so I don’t convince myself a big cheese block is okay.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> For sure? I think I have a booster hang on. This happens every grow. Every fucking grow. Normal? Often need more K? Or am I doing something bad wrong?


No, it's normal. K is the most versatile nutrient in my opinion. Most nute issues always arrive from K... 80% or a little better.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> No, it's normal. K is the most versatile nutrient in my opinion. Most nute issues always arrive from K... 80% or a little better.


Neither of these will work for my needs will they....?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Cleared this gal out

Aurora Indica 


Banana Hammock


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Both if you wanna share. I’ll screenshot so I don’t convince myself a big cheese block is okay.


In soil, root mass is critical so the plant can stay hydrated, fed, and breathe. It has to seek out the big 3, which is how you cheat in soil. 

In hydro, air, water, and nutrients are all easily available. With a natural root mass, the plant will grow longer, skinnier, less fibrous roots. Those small fibers can uptake easier, as they have more surface area than one long root. Think of your foliage if you never did training... Christmas tree.

Now, when you prune them, they will shit fibers all over, just like if you topped your plant. In return, those fibers will uptake the big 3 quicker. The fibers are also much smaller and have less wall to penetrate, as opposed to a thicker root that must penetrate further. If you have microbes, more fibers also means more area to colonize.

Lastly, since you now know all that, less root mass means more water in the bucket, which means more stable ph/ppm. Ph swings kill microbes.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Neither of these will work for my needs will they....?
> View attachment 4357657 View attachment 4357658


You could try a little, but you might have a P issue.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Cleared this gal out
> 
> Aurora Indica
> View attachment 4357659
> ...


That's how roots are supposed to look!


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

You guys have been amazing. Just keeping my mouth shut and reading, a simple conversation I've learned so much I had no clue about root pruning! Are all you hyrdo guys buckets stand alone? To me that seems to be the most versatile way to grow DWC.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Cleared this gal out
> 
> Aurora Indica
> View attachment 4357659
> ...


those are beautiful man! Love how cleaned out and trained you have that.


----------



## schmebulock (Jun 29, 2019)

@Smokexbreak how long you been in veg working those manifolds?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You could try a little, but you might have a P issue.


Here’s my concern then. Am I locking out k? Because my veg nute is 3-2-4

K being the highest nute obviously. If it doesn’t have enough k and that’s my highest nutrient profile, is it lacking in the other two departments aswell?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Here’s my concern then. Am I locking out k? Because my veg nute is 3-2-4
> 
> K being the highest nute obviously. If it doesn’t have enough k and that’s my highest nutrient profile, is it lacking in the other two departments aswell?


No, nothing looks locked out. Nothing else looks lacking either.

Potassium does "more" than N or P in certain plant processes. N and P are building blocks, where K is more of a "control". So the more N and P your plant is trying to use, the more K you need to keep those nutrients building.


----------



## 61falcon (Jun 29, 2019)

Couple of pics of my Phantom og, one in dwc the other in soil Day 74 & day 24 from 12/12 just been defoliated and lollipopped.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

Day 74 from 12/12?


----------



## 61falcon (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Day 74 from 12/12?


Day 74 & day 24 from 12/12 
Day 74 from sprouting.
Day 24 from 12/12


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

61falcon said:


> Day 74 & day 24 from 12/12
> Day 74 from sprouting.
> Day 24 from 12/12


That's what I thought you meant. Just checking lol. Looking good.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

Thats whats up Falcon! Nice!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's how roots are supposed to look!


It’s cause I had a good mentor!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> It’s cause I had a good mentor!


Looking really good .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @Smokexbreak how long you been in veg working those manifolds?


Uhmm the banana hammock was roughly 45-50 days I believe and the aurora Indica is about the same. The aurora Indica is older but I stunted the fuck out of it early on but in regards to making the manifold both took 30-45 to get to 5 nodes tall for my first cut to now. So not too bad WELL worth my time they are fun to do and they’re aesthetically pleasing as well. The symmetry is really nice too.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

I've got tubes for Ice, Moab, Nugs and Smoke. That was it, right?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> those are beautiful man! Love how cleaned out and trained you have that.


Thank you!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I've got tubes for Ice, Moab, Nugs and Smoke. That was it, right?


Shit lol lemme PayPal you right now!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Looking really good .


I appreciate it!! Took some time but I got her fingered out!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

61falcon said:


> Couple of pics of my Phantom og, one in dwc the other in soil Day 74 & day 24 from 12/12 just been defoliated and lollipopped.
> View attachment 4357700 View attachment 4357703 View attachment 4357707 View attachment 4357708 View attachment 4357710 View attachment 4357711


Lovely!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

So what do you guys think?
 
Day 47F


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Shit lol lemme PayPal you right now!


No rush. Just want to make sure I got everybody so I can get all the labels done. Going out Monday.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> So what do you guys think?
> View attachment 4357721
> Day 47F


I think you have a weird ripened bud in the center of that one plant lol.

Just fucking with you. Looks like it'll be a hell of a nice chop.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I think you have a weird ripened bud in the center of that one plant lol.
> 
> Just fucking with you. Looks like it'll be a hell of a nice chop.


Its like a little Trump joined my buds


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> No rush. Just want to make sure I got everybody so I can get all the labels done. Going out Monday.


I Pm’d You I need PayPal info!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> So what do you guys think?
> View attachment 4357721
> Day 47F


Some donkeys!!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Its like a little Trump joined my buds



Off with its head lol.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> So what do you guys think?
> View attachment 4357721
> Day 47F


Badass Nugs! Really nice bud porn!


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Off with its head lol.


I can get on board with that.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

Thanks guys, Im really really happy with these girls. You guys have helped me out so much. So thanks for your help everybody!


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Thank you!


Do you basically pick your main branches out, trim off the rest and them tie them flat like that?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I can get on board with that.


Tester if anything. See what the buzz is all about.

Unless you mean Trump lol. I'm apolitical, so I don't care for the whole lot of them.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

Lol, Trump for sure. I'm with you, I'm too human to be involved in politics. They are all scum


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

Hey @GreenMitten, 
Just to supplement Smoke's gnarly training job on his mainlined girl, I wanna show you the other way people will mainline. Mine isnt as pretty as his, but its a good example


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Thanks guys, Im really really happy with these girls. You guys have helped me out so much. So thanks for your help everybody!


Just by look


BigOleNugs19 said:


> Hey @GreenMitten,
> Just to supplement Smoke's gnarly training job on his mainlined girl, I wanna show you the other way people will mainline. Mine isnt as pretty as his, but its a good example
> View attachment 4357738


Holy crap! You guys literally take it all off but the ends? I know it obviously grows back cause I've seen your photos. That's pretty remarkable!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

The bottom plant is the same one I pictured above. Pic taken today.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> The bottom plant is the same one I pictured above. Pic taken today.
> View attachment 4357739


Awesome... I think I get it. Do those little stubs sticking out in on the branches redevelop growth? Growth will come from those upward?


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> The bottom plant is the same one I pictured above. Pic taken today.
> View attachment 4357739


And how long between pics?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I appreciate it!! Took some time but I got her fingered out!!


Finger her good bro lol . I went through same thing with the bh and cut all the roots . Came back strong like that .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Do you basically pick your main branches out, trim off the rest and them tie them flat like that?


Uhmm there’s two methods. 

Ones called nug buckets 
Where you let it grow to the 5th node top it down at the 4th and cut everything under the 3rd node the you let the 4 branches grow a bit a top those to get 8 mains and Lerner them grow vertical to about 3-4 nodes and flip. 

Nebulas manifold
You let it get to 5 node and top down to the 3 rd and take everything under it leaving 2 branches to grow out and train those down. You let it grow to 4 nodes and top it again to the 3rd and take the 2nd node leaving the 1st and 3rd nodes let them grow to get 8 mains. 

Nebulas is quicker but nugbuckets is prettier. lol nug buckets are the coco one and the nebulas is my DWC.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Finger her good bro lol . I went through same thing with the bh and cut all the roots . Came back strong like that .


It’s nice to save space with in the bucket for sure!! lol can’t wait to get this TT going


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mines all lanky like but stinks . Not going to top . Just have been bending the stems


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

I tried some of the bending on a few of my soil plants in my first grow. Downward pressure in the wrong spot, snapped one of my branches. I think I wasn't feeding silica was main issue. Was no flex/bend to them.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Uhmm there’s two methods.
> 
> Ones called nug buckets
> Where you let it grow to the 5th node top it down at the 4th and cut everything under the 3rd node the you let the 4 branches grow a bit a top those to get 8 mains and Lerner them grow vertical to about 3-4 nodes and flip.
> ...


Wow. See I know nothing about topping them in those specific spots. I took my main tops and kinda eyeballed it from there. Lol!!!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I tried some of the bending on a few of my soil plants in my first grow. Downward pressure in the wrong spot, snapped one of my branches. I think I wasn't feeding silica was main issue. Was no flex/bend to them.


My cdp split right down the middle of her stalk when I did my first training on her. Taped her up and she was fine. Some strains dont take well to training.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

I would have had to go change my drawers. I didn't know you could tape them back together either. Resilient plants!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I would have had to go change my drawers. I didn't know you could tape them back together either. Resilient plants!


Definitely are man, I was so disappointed that day. Thats my best yielding plant of my growing careeer so far


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

What's a good auto feeding system? I see a lot of people are using bluemats. I've not anything before, but seems like the ring shape feeds are better design and feed. Is there a good brand or are the geeding systems pretty much all the same?


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Definitely are man, I was so disappointed that day. Thats my best yielding plant of my growing careeer so far


I've heard people say that trauma like that can "invigorate" them. I don't know... I'm a skirt about it still. Lol


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> My cdp split right down the middle of her stalk when I did my first training on her. Taped her up and she was fine. Some strains dont take well to training.
> View attachment 4357783


Those flora flex seem to work nice for hand watering?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Those flora flex seem to work nice for hand watering?


Yeah, makes handwatering in coco super easy. But its not a necessity.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I tried some of the bending on a few of my soil plants in my first grow. Downward pressure in the wrong spot, snapped one of my branches. I think I wasn't feeding silica was main issue. Was no flex/bend to them.


When you crop, give it a good squeeze where you want the bend to be. You'll feel it squish a little. You don't want to pulverize it, just the slightest squish. Then, while you have it pinched, start bending it back and forth in the direction you want it bent, never back past straight.

It'll stay down so you can keep things even and build a knuckle there to hold more water and nutrients. Also makes them stronger to support weight. It's the original silica supplement lol.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> When you crop, give it a good squeeze where you want the bend to be. You'll feel it squish a little. You don't want to pulverize it, just the slightest squish. Then, while you have it pinched, start bending it back and forth in the direction you want it bent, never back past straight.
> 
> It'll stay down so you can keep things even and build a knuckle there to hold more water and nutrients. Also makes them stronger to support weight. It's the original silica supplement lol.


That makes it even funnier. In my book anyway.. lol


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Yeah, makes handwatering in coco super easy. But its not a necessity.


Right on. I see a lot of stuff online, so it's nice to see it's practical purpose. The product makes sense to me


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

@ 3rd Monkey... I'm sure there is a reason, but if someone is root pruning like you showed earlier... why wouldn't a guy make a large reservoir to house multiple plants for a DWC SOG? Kinda like your motherboard is set up. Maybe not 70 sites... lol


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Right on. I see a lot of stuff online, so it's nice to see it's practical purpose. The product makes sense to me


Its meant to be included with an auto drip system. The lines hook right up to the drip shields.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Its meant to be included with an auto drip system. The lines hook right up to the drip shields.


Right... I get it now. Would they be a good option for my hempy pots? Or do I want a different kind of drip feed?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Right... I get it now. Would they be a good option for my hempy pots? Or do I want a different kind of drip feed?


The true design for the flora flex is to use grodan cubes with them. Mine are designed for 6" grodan cubes. It literally fits right on top of one. Check out their full line or IG page and you will see some badass setups


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> The true design for the flora flex is to use grodan cubes with them. Mine are designed for 6" grodan cubes. It literally fits right on top of one. Check out their full line or IG page and you will see some badass setups


I have a little bit. thats why it caught my eye in the picture. I just didn't think you could get much out of a 6 inch cube in terms of a yield. Maybe I'll look at them more. I like the top drip feed/water idea for my pots. I think it was another site , but this guy came up with idea of using a 10x2 inch cake pan as his resevoir in 5 gallon fabric pots. I thought it was a neat idea. You get an air pruned hempy


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> @ 3rd Monkey... I'm sure there is a reason, but if someone is root pruning like you showed earlier... why wouldn't a guy make a large reservoir to house multiple plants for a DWC SOG? Kinda like your motherboard is set up. Maybe not 70 sites... lol


Who says they don't? I did lol. Lots of folks do it in storage tubs. Then there's raft systems, floodgates, etc.

There's no wrong way to grow as long as you can grow healthy plants. You could use a swimming pool if you wanted. Seen it done in one of those big turtle pools with fiberglass lid. Looked dumb as hell, but whatever lol.

Personally, I aim for practicality and ease of maintenance.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Who says they don't? I did lol. Lots of folks do it in storage tubs. Then there's raft systems, floodgates, etc.
> 
> There's no wrong way to grow as long as you can grow healthy plants. You could use a swimming pool if you wanted. Seen it done in one of those big turtle pools with fiberglass lid. Looked dumb as hell, but whatever lol.
> 
> Personally, I aim for practicality and ease of maintenance.


Hahaha, Subcool is currently growing in a swimming pool.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Hahaha, Subcool is currently growing in a swimming pool.


And there you have it lol.

Where do you guys find all this info on these breeders?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> And there you have it lol.
> 
> Where do you guys find all this info on these breeders?


Instagram. I follow his silly ass


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Who says they don't? I did lol. Lots of folks do it in storage tubs. Then there's raft systems, floodgates, etc.
> 
> There's no wrong way to grow as long as you can grow healthy plants. You could use a swimming pool if you wanted. Seen it done in one of those big turtle pools with fiberglass lid. Looked dumb as hell, but whatever lol.
> 
> Personally, I aim for practicality and ease of maintenance.


I guess, most of what I read stated that they can choke each other out being in the same tub as one another. Strongest survives scenario... Thats why when you brought up the root pruning, my mind went there right away. I've seen the smaller totes with 6 sites, but nothing on a larger scale. Like a big plastic fricking turtle. LOL


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Instagram. I follow his silly ass


That sounds pretty cool. Is that a big forum for breeders or something? That's where smoke gets all his ethos info too I see.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

and yes,I'm all for being practical and ease of work.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I guess, most of what I read stated that they can choke each other out being in the same tub as one another. Strongest survives scenario... Thats why when you brought up the root pruning, my mind went there right away. I've seen the smaller totes with 6 sites, but nothing on a larger scale. Like a big plastic fricking turtle. LOL


I used to grow in rafts in a 4x8 station, 3 actually. 32 plants in each. 

Your grow space and style is only limited by your imagination.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I used to grow in rafts in a 4x8 station, 3 actually. 32 plants in each.
> 
> Your grow space and style is only limited by your imagination.


Rafts? like you gave your plants their own little boat? That would be fucking EPIC to see. LOL!!!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That sounds pretty cool. Is that a big forum for breeders or something? That's where smoke gets all his ethos info too I see.


Theres a massive breeder community there. I am there to try to test breeders gear for them and show it off and to enter random giveaways! Haha. But yeah, I follow ethos too. And mephisto, all of them. I regularly get likes from the breeders of the strains I share on there. They are all active and most give away freebies, especially around 4/20


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Rafts? like you gave your plants their own little boat? That would be fucking EPIC to see. LOL!!!


I don't have any pics, but I'm sure you can find some. Yea, 4x8 sheets of 2" polystyrene insulation floating in a box 18" deep. It stays against the sides, so it doesn't move around.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Theres a massive breeder community there. I am there to try to test breeders gear for them and show it off and to enter random giveaways! Haha. But yeah, I follow ethos too. And mephisto, all of them. I regularly get likes from the breeders of the strains I share on there. They are all active and most give away freebies, especially around 4/20


Copy that. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't have any pics, but I'm sure you can find some. Yea, 4x8 sheets of 2" polystyrene insulation floating in a box 18" deep. It stays against the sides, so it doesn't move around.


That is just great. This is why I love pot


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> That is just great. This is why I love pot


Well, I grow a lot more than pot. Weed is very important to me, keeps me grounded, but feeding the family takes priority and my wife insists on flowers that don't reek of skunk lol. I just love growing. It's my opposite spectrum, so it makes me feel better.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

I was able to fit 3 bags in each tube for you guys, along with instructions. 

Have to make some minor adjustments to the feed bags but I think it's going to work. Pretty pumped. I'll make sure you guys are the first to test them out when they are ready.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Well, I grow a lot more than pot. Weed is very important to me, keeps me grounded, but feeding the family takes priority and my wife insists on flowers that don't reek of skunk lol. I just love growing. It's my opposite spectrum, so it makes me feel better.


I get it I come from a long line of farmers. It's a lifestyle for sure. I'm certainly happy I've bumped into you. You have a great deal of knowledge it seems. What are you sending the guy's? I'm curious what you guys are up to. Lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I was able to fit 3 bags in each tube for you guys, along with instructions.
> 
> Have to make some minor adjustments to the feed bags but I think it's going to work. Pretty pumped. I'll make sure you guys are the first to test them out when they are ready.


Perfect!! Get on IG man! It’s an awesome social media platform. So much info out there. A shit ton of breeders on there showing their gear off and being active with their fans/customers. Pretty dope.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I get it I come from a long line of farmers. It's a lifestyle for sure. I'm certainly happy I've bumped into you. You have a great deal of knowledge it seems. What are you sending the guy's? I'm curious what you guys are up to. Lol


Compost tea bags. 

I'm working on an organic hydro nute line now, ease of soil with hydro speed. Soon as I get them dialed in... hoping I can change the game for small farmers so they can turn out bigger crops faster and still stay organic.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Compost tea bags.
> 
> I'm working on an organic hydro nute line now, ease of soil with hydro speed. Soon as I get them dialed in... hoping I can change the game for small farmers so they can turn out bigger crops faster and still stay organic.


Nice! I wish you all the best. And Smoke is right, IG is a must for something like that. Let me know how it goes... if you guys do well I'd probably try it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2019)

ANC said:


> If you want to grow in the soil start activating life in that pot a year in advance, only mulch, topdress and teas required. Leave whatever weeds grow undisturbed...
> That stuff will grow some of the tastiest weed you'll ever cross. I also prefer hydro for production reasons.


Soil gets better with age. 
I've got a 2-stage recycle pile and the best dirt is always the oldest. Just gotta make sure it never dries out completely to keep the microbes happy.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

Checked out the dwc. Brought my ppm up to 220. Heres how her roots look and whats going on above the soil.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 29, 2019)

Looking good dude. I'll check back on you crazies tomorrow


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Well, I grow a lot more than pot. Weed is very important to me, keeps me grounded, but feeding the family takes priority and my wife insists on flowers that don't reek of skunk lol. I just love growing. It's my opposite spectrum, so it makes me feel better.


Amen brother! 
This year I sprouted a shitload of marigolds for Mrs Stool. 






Last year it was dianthus.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 29, 2019)

the Thai Kwon Dro was born today, all seeds were very nice and mature, feel like this will be a very special line combining 76 hippie mafia Thai stick in Coots the one, chocolate thai, in The paki hp/choc.Thai 30 year IBL, highland blue Thai, and purple thai in Djs Bb temple flo, and the probable lemon Thai in chem dawg.
I'll have a few packs of testers available.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Amen brother!
> This year I sprouted a shitload of marigolds for Mrs Stool.
> 
> 
> ...


This year was elephant ears for me, but I'll have to take pics tomorrow in the daylight. 

I did plant marigolds in the garden, good for pests and attracting bees and even attracts wasps that eat gnats.

Plants are amazing.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> the Thai Kwon Dro was born today, all seeds were very nice and mature, feel like this will be a very special line combining 76 hippie mafia Thai stick in Coots the one, chocolate thai, in The paki hp/choc.Thai 30 year IBL, highland blue Thai, and purple thai in Djs Bb temple flo, and the probable lemon Thai in chem dawg.
> I'll have a few packs of testers available.
> View attachment 4357873


Sign me up!!!!!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Sign me up!!!!!


Hell Yea, they are regs. But the pedigree is beautiful lol


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Hell Yea, they are regs. But the pedigree is beautiful lol


Seriously, let me know if Im one of the lucky few! Lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> the Thai Kwon Dro was born today, all seeds were very nice and mature, feel like this will be a very special line combining 76 hippie mafia Thai stick in Coots the one, chocolate thai, in The paki hp/choc.Thai 30 year IBL, highland blue Thai, and purple thai in Djs Bb temple flo, and the probable lemon Thai in chem dawg.
> I'll have a few packs of testers available.
> View attachment 4357873


Sign me up too!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Seriously, let me know if Im one of the lucky few! Lol


I'll def. let you know, I'm working on the fastest germ rates now so as soon as these are properly dried, cured and germ tested I'll hit you up, just ask that you give some updates in return.
Half of there line is land race genetics.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Sign me up too!


Bet, I'll see be searching thru alot of these, I know there's something truly amazing gonna pop out, it's like breeding them back to there old ancestors in a way, reopening the line. haha
Not gonna release these for sale on opening line until worked tho, due to the LR genes.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 29, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I'll def. let you know, I'm working on the fastest germ rates now so as soon as these are properly dried, cured and germ tested I'll hit you up, just ask that you give some updates in return.
> Half of there line is land race genetics.


Just got some of both up. I'll update when they get a bit bigger.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I'll def. let you know, I'm working on the fastest germ rates now so as soon as these are properly dried, cured and germ tested I'll hit you up, just ask that you give some updates in return.
> Half of there line is land race genetics.


I would definitely give some updates. Post it up on IG, add to my grow journals. The whole shebang


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 29, 2019)

The dawg berries f2 fems are getting very close as well, won't be long before they are chopped. Haha fire.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 29, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Just got some of both up. I'll update when they get a bit bigger.


That's cool brother much appreciated!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> The dawg berries f2 fems are getting very close as well, won't be long before they are chopped. Haha fire.


Im gettin a pack of them for sure


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 29, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Im gettin a pack of them for sure


Yes indeed, I think it'll be one everyone will love and keep in the Garden. Both f1 parents are spectacular! In all ways.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 29, 2019)

I have the funds set aside sir


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> The dawg berries f2 fems are getting very close as well, won't be long before they are chopped. Haha fire.


That’s what I’m waiting on! lol


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 29, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s what I’m waiting on! lol


I know that's right, I'm gonna make as many as possible lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I know that's right, I'm gonna make as many as possible lol


That’s what I’m talking about lol.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 29, 2019)

I also thought of my 10th new strain for the opening line....George Jones it'll be a cross of clone only Tennessee Hawgsbreath/Alien Kush and 1976 lime green Guerrero/Mazar I shiref(extreme pinene pheno)IBL. 
It's a process but it'll all come together eventually lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 29, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I also thought of my 10th new strain for the opening line....George Jones it'll be a cross of clone only Tennessee Hawgsbreath/Alien Kush and 1976 lime green Guerrero/Mazar I shiref(extreme pinene pheno)IBL.
> It's a process but it'll all come together eventually lol


that sounds interesting


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

What are thoughts on reg vs fem? I've heard that regs are better, you just need to pick the males out. Breeders obviously wouldnt....was told if I keep buying fems that I would eventually get a hermaphrodite.... I honestly don't know.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> What are thoughts on reg vs fem? I've heard that regs are better, you just need to pick the males out. Breeders obviously wouldnt....was told if I keep buying fems that I would eventually get a hermaphrodite.... I honestly don't know.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

Smokebreak you’re doing that auto Thread on GC. Why the heck don’t you have ethos og kush Auto?!


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 4357957


Thanks Moab. I guess, Im wondering if fem's have a genetic default in them why they are so popular? I"m not being a smart ass, thats an honest question.LOL


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 30, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Thanks Moab. I guess, Im wondering if fem's have a genetic default in them why they are so popular? I"m not being a smart ass, thats an honest question.LOL


Cannabis has the ability to herm, reg or fem. Some genetics are more predisposed to herm than others. Has nothing to do with reg or fem though.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> the Thai Kwon Dro was born today, all seeds were very nice and mature, feel like this will be a very special line combining 76 hippie mafia Thai stick in Coots the one, chocolate thai, in The paki hp/choc.Thai 30 year IBL, highland blue Thai, and purple thai in Djs Bb temple flo, and the probable lemon Thai in chem dawg.
> I'll have a few packs of testers available.
> View attachment 4357873


Definitely want in man!


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Cannabis has the ability to herm, reg or fem. Some genetics are more predisposed to herm than others. Has nothing to do with reg or fem though.


Monkey, I guess I'm trying to understand so I don't end up with trouble down the road. The last guy I spoke to said that FEM seeds are mutations, and that if you keep cloning from them you can have trouble. Said to stick to regs, and get a female that way. Then clone from those. Thoughts?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 30, 2019)

DWC update: more latticing of the roots, third set of leaves came in pretty strong overnight. Ppm dropped 5 points over night and pH went up to 5.7 from 5.6.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 30, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Monkey, I guess I'm trying to understand so I don't end up with trouble down the road. The last guy I spoke to said that FEM seeds are mutations, and that if you keep cloning from them you can have trouble. Said to stick to regs, and get a female that way. Then clone from those. Thoughts?


Female seeds arent mutations. They are created by giving female pollen to a female plant. You get the pollen from the female by using colloidal silver. The resulting seeds have 99% chance of being female. Hermie traits are strain and stress caused. Not due to how they are bred necessarily. Am I right 3M?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 30, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Monkey, I guess I'm trying to understand so I don't end up with trouble down the road. The last guy I spoke to said that FEM seeds are mutations, and that if you keep cloning from them you can have trouble. Said to stick to regs, and get a female that way. Then clone from those. Thoughts?


Cannabis has the innate ability to herm, it's no mutation. It's what brought the plant through the dark ages. It's survival instinct. 

Some strains are more prone to herm than others due to the weed craze where people focus more on profit then genetics, do they never really stabilize them.

Either way, most herms are the result of stress. The amount of stress a plant can take before it herms is genetic.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 30, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> DWC update: more latticing of the roots, third set of leaves came in pretty strong overnight. Ppm dropped 5 points over night and pH went up to 5.7 from 5.6.


Bingo, bango, bongo!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 30, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Female seeds arent mutations. They are created by giving female pollen to a female plant. You get the pollen from the female by using colloidal silver. The resulting seeds have 99% chance of being female. Hermie traits are strain and stress caused. Not due to how they are bred necessarily. Am I right 3M?


Bang on!


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks guys... I"m really not interested in breeding anything, although the topic is very interesting. I really need to focus on growing. As long as I'm buying FEM from good source, I shouldn't run into any problems cloning?


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

Let me rephrase that a bit, I shouldn't have problems from the genetic stand point. As you stated environment stress and such is where most focus would need to be to prevent problems.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 30, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Thanks guys... I"m really not interested in breeding anything, although the topic is very interesting. I really need to focus on growing. As long as I'm buying FEM from good source, I shouldn't run into any problems cloning?


You should always strive for the best genetics, regardless of your endeavor. You can be the best grower in the world, but shit genetics will yield shit buds.

Some strains are easier/harder to clone than others. Clones are exact copies of their mother. You can run clones forever, it doesn't water down like some people claim.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 30, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Let me rephrase that a bit, I shouldn't have problems from the genetic stand point. As you stated environment stress and such is where most focus would need to be to prevent problems.


Exactly. If you stress them, seeds will come lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 30, 2019)

Little field of dreams for you on this fine Sunday morning.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 30, 2019)

Theres nothing genetically flawed with female seeds. What the guy told you was wrong


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 30, 2019)

People buy female seeds so they dont waste time and money growing males. Both can hermie, sometimes the reg seeds have a higher tendency to herm than a fem seed, its all genetics like 3M said. Males are only useful for breeding so I say the common sense answer for you would probably be to get fem seeds whenever available. Not all strains are available in fem version.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

Ok, I know I asked that a few ways but I needed to be very clear. Thank you guys... it seemed ridiculous to me for the banks to sell them, if there was a flaw in them genetically to get them to be FEM, growers just wouldn't want them. Monkey isn't they only person I heard hammering genetics. It wasn't making sense in my mind. If I have a good female plant that is healthy, I should be able to cut it as long as I want.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 30, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Ok, I know I asked that a few ways but I needed to be very clear. Thank you guys... it seemed ridiculous to me for the banks to sell them, if there was a flaw in them genetically to get them to be FEM, growers just wouldn't want them. Monkey isn't they only person I heard hammering genetics. It wasn't making sense in my mind. If I have a good female plant that is healthy, I should be able to cut it as long as I want.


There are still cuts going around from 20-30 year old plants... same plants just clones to keep going over the years.

Stoners have more mythology than the Greeks.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 30, 2019)

"The Legends of the Lost Strains"


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 30, 2019)

@Chunky Stool

The elephant ears. Some peacock orchids too.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 30, 2019)

@LowAnkle comes in here teasing the shit out of us with all his access to those rare genetics.... SOON we will be able to grow their babies!!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 30, 2019)

You guys wanna see one of the weirdest mj plants ever?


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

I gotta tell you guys I don't mind work... I like keeping busy and making progress. Growing fits in with that. The most labor intensive part thus far has been sifting through what is BS. lol I know I'll learn more as I go, but like Monkey said above... folks have just developed these stories, and myths. I feel cannabis is a pretty reslient plant, so when these other theories and such dont kill their plants, it reinforces everything in their mind. Am I wrong? LOL


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Little field of dreams for you on this fine Sunday morning.


People will come Monkey... for reasons that they can't even fathom. Oh people will come Monkey.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Definitely want in man!


Hell yea bubba, that should prolly complete the tested packs I'll send out. I got one growing now, perfect fast growing baby so far!


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

Although, I"m not a breeder myself LowAnkle, appreciate you guys out there keeping us armed with great new strains. I know there is probably a lot of thought and effort going into doing what you do.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> What are thoughts on reg vs fem? I've heard that regs are better, you just need to pick the males out. Breeders obviously wouldnt....was told if I keep buying fems that I would eventually get a hermaphrodite.... I honestly don't know.


As others have stated, herm strictly is genetics dependent and stress dependent, now breeding generation after generation fem to fem to fem. Is something I do not agree with.
One thing to note about about fem to reg, is there's a different parent involved, say you buy fem. Cali connects black water, he used Tahoe OG in the fem line as compared to the reg line was SFV OG.
Fems created by stress are the least reliable fem, STS is the most reliable fem, and will never be herms unless is genetic or stress.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Although, I"m not a breeder myself LowAnkle, appreciate you guys out there keeping us armed with great new strains. I know there is probably a lot of thought and effort going into doing what you do.


Thank you brother, I got to bed thinking about it, I wake up thinking about it... lol true love, passion, and the desire to one day be the best!


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> As others have stated, herm strictly is genetics dependent and stress dependent, now breeding generation after generation fem to fem to fem. Is something I do not agree with.
> One thing to note about about fem to reg, is there's a different parent involved, say you buy fem. Cali connects black water, he used Tahoe OG in the fem line as compared to the reg line was SFV OG.
> Fems created by stress are the least reliable fem, STS is the most reliable fem, and will never be herms unless is genetic or stress.


Well I'll be looking to get some FEM seeds soon and you guys were on this topic. I"m gathering yours are going to be hard to come by.... is there a bank you would suggest I go through?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Smokebreak you’re doing that auto Thread on GC. Why the heck don’t you have ethos og kush Auto?!


Idk honestly lol. I’ve got an ass ton of mephisto and I’ve gotta use then something like 70 or so meph beans lol


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> @LowAnkle comes in here teasing the shit out of us with all his access to those rare genetics.... SOON we will be able to grow their babies!!


Lmao haha that's right brother.
I got some more breeding stock otw to me as we speak, GMO X with A dub, and Gelato #33 X Elite stud Star dawg, GPS pheno.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Thank you brother, I got to bed thinking about it, I wake up thinking about it... lol true love, passion, and the desire to one day be the best!


Thats a fantasitc way to spend your life LowAnkle. I wake up argue with truck drivers for 9 hours. LOL Growing has become a love of mine quickly. I like the nurturing aspect of it, and its therapuetic for me. Plus these plants are flat out amazing. I learn something new about them every day... someone out there is coming up with a new use of it.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 30, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> People will come Monkey... for reasons that they can't even fathom. Oh people will come Monkey.


If you build it they will come


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Well I'll be looking to get some FEM seeds soon and you guys were on this topic. I"m gathering yours are going to be hard to come by.... is there a bank you would suggest I go through?


I'll have fems available in a few weeks, if you like blueberry n chemdawg(or just enjoy pure dank fire) id recommend it.



Cannaventure has fire legit USA sourced genetics feminized.
Stay away from pure raspberry kush tho, way to low of yields.
Cali connect is good as well, swerve does nice work.
Oni. Seeds is USA sourced, MI. And they hook you up with like 15 fems a pack.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm really wanting to dig thru this Bison Breath I got too, haha Motorbreath #15 I've wanted play with for a minute. So many I wanna dig thru, my house keeps running out of space lmao


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Thats a fantasitc way to spend your life LowAnkle. I wake up argue with truck drivers for 9 hours. LOL Growing has become a love of mine quickly. I like the nurturing aspect of it, and its therapuetic for me. Plus these plants are flat out amazing. I learn something new about them every day... someone out there is coming up with a new use of it.


I hear that, brother I found out along time ago, I have to work for myself. Had a Job at Hitachi for 3 days before some fool grabbed my arm...while im Working the line...Just to fkin tell me..."nice tattoo bro" and no1 can hear shit in a factory feel me... without going into detail, I was fired that day lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

Never done instigram . Don’t have Facebook


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Never done instigram . Don’t have Facebook


Same. Lol ill get into trouble on FB i alredy know lmao
I got a chick who's gonna handle/make the seed bandit Instagram one day tho.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

Same reasons. I’ll do Instagram to post pics of the ladies to the breeders , for a thanks to them for the beautiful flowers.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Same reasons. I’ll do Instagram to post pics of the ladies to the breeders , for a thanks to them for the beautiful flowers.


Its a helluva way to reach ppl it seems for sure. Once my opening line is ready, ill have that shit going, and im just gonna pay for ads on all the forums.
I plan on having 1,000 packs of each strain on opening day.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Its a helluva way to reach ppl it seems for sure. Once my opening line is ready, ill have that shit going, and im just gonna pay for ads on all the forums.
> I plan on having 1,000 packs of each strain on opening day.


I'll rep your stuff all day long LA. I enjoy showing off my stuff on IG and helping out the small breeders!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

Guess I have to start giving credit to those guys .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I'll rep your stuff all day long LA. I enjoy showing off my stuff on IG and helping out the small breeders!


Hell yea much appreciated. I started this with the realization I may not ever make a dollar, and still decided to continue it for as long as I'm alive no matter what, bc I've been poor my entire life, it's comfortable to me anyway lol
But SOB I started crunching numbers just recently, the money in this business. Is freaking scary bro! Everyone around me was like your starting a empire, I was like naww it's just what I love it may never make shit...
Now I'm tripping.. It just seem to easy to sell 1,000 packs, especially when the genetics are all there. I think this forum has 70 k members alone?
What I was wrong about is the hard part being selling them, the hard part is just the work that I love lol


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 30, 2019)

Exactly, get a team of testers dedicated to market your gear on the forums and social media platforms and you wont know what to do with all the orders


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I'm really wanting to dig thru this Bison Breath I got too, haha Motorbreath #15 I've wanted play with for a minute. So many I wanna dig thru, my house keeps running out of space lmao


Put me on one project for you. What you want dug out and ran? I’ll journal or whatever. Regs. Cool. What’s up.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Exactly, get a team of testers dedicated to market your gear on the forums and social media platforms and you wont know what to do with all the orders


It's nuts! When you pay for that advertising on all major forums, plus letting Canada get the beans as well...and 1,000 packs at 100 per pack.... if I only sold 1k packs a year that's outrageous money for my family. Lmao.
Like you say, won't know what the hell to do with the orders lol all these women I got in my family gonna have to take a Job hahaha one a shipper one a customer service rep. Etc haha


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Put me on one project for you. What you want dug out and ran? I’ll journal or whatever. Regs. Cool. What’s up.


I may be able to let you hit some of these fem testers coming soon, which is my pure blueberry pheno crossed with my Royal Robbery #3.
It'll be ..
25% djs blueberry 
25% star dawg GPS pheno
20% Tahoe OG
And about a even mix of purple urkle, alien kush


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I may be able to let you hit some of these fem testers coming soon, which is my pure blueberry pheno crossed with my Royal Robbery #3.
> It'll be ..
> 25% djs blueberry
> 25% star dawg GPS pheno
> ...


Cool man just holla!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Cool man just holla!


Bet brother will do!


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I'll have fems available in a few weeks, if you like blueberry n chemdawg(or just enjoy pure dank fire) id recommend it.
> View attachment 4357969
> 
> 
> ...


That would be very cool of you man. Let me know and I"ll probably pick some of those up off of you. My wife is really struggling with complete nights sleep... is there a good strain for a nightcap that helps get to sleep?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

Created an ig not familiar with the thing but I’ll follow you guys if I have yalls user names


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I hear that, brother I found out along time ago, I have to work for myself. Had a Job at Hitachi for 3 days before some fool grabbed my arm...while im Working the line...Just to fkin tell me..."nice tattoo bro" and no1 can hear shit in a factory feel me... without going into detail, I was fired that day lol[/QUOTE
> Right!! lol well its all for the better. Let me know on those FEM. I'm pretty new grower, so it would be nice to know I got a good strain and focus on the growing and enviroment. I get there are always going to be concerns with growers... But if I know I got good genetics, thats one piece of the puzzle that would be a huge lift off my mind.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Created an ig not familiar with the thing but I’ll follow you guys if I have yalls user names


@thegreencircus


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

Here is the Royal Robbery #3 its a definite Tahoe leaner. Rapid bud developer, dense and fat.


You can see that Tahoe stretch and structure, only in a 2 gallon pot.

So far I belive I'll be continuing the Royal Robbery line with #2 and #5 tho, they seem special. Extreme frost on both them, and smell like sweet berry shampoos and candy! #7 smells like fresh nikes and tires. #3 is like a pine sol.
And the pure blueberry pheno.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I'll have fems available in a few weeks, if you like blueberry n chemdawg(or just enjoy pure dank fire) id recommend it.
> View attachment 4357969
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the short list on others LowAnkle. I'm not a huge famous grower, but if the strains are strong like you all say, I'll rep it to the folks I know around here. Word of mouth at least. I do think I will journal my grow on here when I get situated. Just for the help, and so maybe we all get a few laughs along the way.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> That would be very cool of you man. Let me know and I"ll probably pick some of those up off of you. My wife is really struggling with complete nights sleep... is there a good strain for a nightcap that helps get to sleep?


The Royal Robbery for sure. Kicks insomnia ass. I got that problem as well. F2s being born soon.
And blueberry phenos of the dawg berries.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Here is the Royal Robbery #3 its a definite Tahoe leaner. Rapid bud developer, dense and fat.
> View attachment 4358013
> View attachment 4358015
> You can see that Tahoe stretch and structure, only in a 2 gallon pot.
> ...


B E A utiful!!!! very well done man!!


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> The Royal Robbery for sure. Kicks insomnia ass. I got that problem as well. F2s being born soon.
> And blueberry phenos of the dawg berries.


You have the royal robbery available? that would be a life saver for her. She struggles getting to sleep and then is up 4 to 5 times as well. I would probably take you up on those as well.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> You have the royal robbery available? that would be a life saver for her. She struggles getting to sleep and then is up 4 to 5 times as well. I would probably take you up on those as well.


Yea they will be done around same time as the dawg berries fem f2.
and that #3 is the average ones of the batch, they all real dense and frosty, but damn #2 And #5 very high grade.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

Changed my lights setup. Needed some side light. No larf shit this run


 

Still have two qb96 over top


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Created an ig not familiar with the thing but I’ll follow you guys if I have yalls user names


Don’t use mine much but every now and then. Just weed shit on mine. I’m moabfighter.....


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

I’m iceman2494


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 30, 2019)

@BigOleNugs19 I've got a tap root into the Reservoir on the LSD. She just got put into her forever home. I called the gorilla bomb. I think I’m going to run either the Topic Thunder, early glue, or Glittlez. Not sure yet..... I wanna run the Tropic Thunder but I want to self it to get beans when I do. Not sure this will Be good run to do that with. Kinda wanna put it in by itself to make it happen so I don’t pollinate anything else.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Changed my lights setup. Needed some side light. No larf shit this run
> 
> View attachment 4358027
> View attachment 4358028
> ...


Looking good Moab! You like your QB"s? Plants seem to love them. Good work my man!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Looking good Moab! You like your QB"s? Plants seem to love them. Good work my man!


Yeah Clyde


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yea they will be done around same time as the dawg berries fem f2.
> and that #3 is the average ones of the batch, they all real dense and frosty, but damn #2 And #5 very high grade.


Send me a message when you are ready with those Ankle. I"d love for your seeds to pop the cherry on our new house!!! LOL


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah Clyde


I like the use of the angle iron. These QB's are being used so much more effectively than the standard led. I like how you got them overhead and from the side like that.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Send me a message when you are ready with those Ankle. I"d love for your seeds to pop the cherry on our new house!!! LOL


Sounds good brother will do! 
hahaha New land with a year around spring even in the coldest of winters! Lmao


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I like the use of the angle iron. These QB's are being used so much more effectively than the standard led. I like how you got them overhead and from the side like that.


Someone I’m sure will laugh at my side lights but I’m going to give it a whirl and see how well it does. I know it’s working. I can see the light piercing all the way through to the other side of the plant.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Someone I’m sure will laugh at my side lights but I’m going to give it a whirl and see how well it does. I know it’s working. I can see the light piercing all the way through to the other side of the plant.


I"m not sure why someone would laugh at you for implementing that. Side lighting is proving to be very beneficial for all growers from what I know. You will know either way when done. I think its a great idea.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Never done instigram . Don’t have Facebook


I got facebook im thinking about checking out the gram to follow some of these breeders out there man


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Sounds good brother will do!
> hahaha New land with a year around spring even in the coldest of winters! Lmao


You know it... I dream of getting snowed in. LOL


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I"m not sure why someone would laugh at you for implementing that. Side lighting is proving to be very beneficial for all growers from what I know. You will know either way when done. I think its a great idea.


I’ve done it in the past with Chinese LEDS and a lot of guys were talking larf and I didn’t even know what that was cuz all my buds were firm top to bottom. Next grow I didn’t side light. Got popcorn bullshit. So the “side lights” are angled to where the top of light rolls over right at the canopy, then the under side cuts down and pierces right towards the line of the bottoms. I think it will help.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Someone I’m sure will laugh at my side lights but I’m going to give it a whirl and see how well it does. I know it’s working. I can see the light piercing all the way through to the other side of the plant.


I'm personally curious about how you and nugs have thrown those together. Long term, I think im going the QB route with you all. I just need to get my space together, so I know what Im shopping for. I was checking out HLG and was pleasantly shocked at the $ when you are willing to put a little work into putting it together.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’ve done it in the past with Chinese LEDS and a lot of guys were talking larf and I didn’t even know what that was cuz all my buds were firm top to bottom. Next grow I didn’t side light. Got popcorn bullshit. So the “side lights” are angled to where the top of light rolls over right at the canopy, then the under side cuts down and pierces right towards the line of the bottoms. I think it will help.


I like it Moab. I see nothing wrong with hitting that plant from all angles as long as its not overkill. These look healthy and happy. Once you know how much more that side light produces, you can figure out of the extra cost is worth it. I'd think they are worth it.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

Anyone know about making liquid cultures? Used to do it with mushrooms. Wondering if I can make a basic one with very little food source maybe just a small amount of starch like potato flakes and water. Sterilize the water in pressure cooker, put self healing injection port lid on top with synthetic filter disc, load a cc of mammoth p into a sterile syringe, heat tip red hot, stick into that injection port, add the mammoth p, and watch it colonize? Ay ? All within a still air box of course. I could buy a new bottle of mammoth p that has never been exposed to air (contamination’s) and just stick needle straight into sealed bottle of mammoth p to ensure even more cleanliness (crucial)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Cannabis has the ability to herm, reg or fem. Some genetics are more predisposed to herm than others. Has nothing to do with reg or fem though.


Seems like the early ball sacs show up on lower growth. Getting rid of larfy lower growth helps a LOT.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I may be able to let you hit some of these fem testers coming soon, which is my pure blueberry pheno crossed with my Royal Robbery #3.
> It'll be ..
> 25% djs blueberry
> 25% star dawg GPS pheno
> ...


 bro just drop me a pm ima need some of these too ive always wanted to run some purple urkle love the smoke couldn’t imagine running it myself!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 30, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> @thegreencircus


Ill definitely be following you soon as I get it bro!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

What’s up big homie ?


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Sounds good brother will do!
> hahaha New land with a year around spring even in the coldest of winters! Lmao


that royal robbery looks like a SOG farmers wet dream,


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 30, 2019)

Happy 500th page of the thread guys


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What’s up big homie ?


Working on this beautiful day whats good man


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Happy 500th page of the thread guys


I swear I enjoy talking to you guys in here more than my gal..... I’ve said “huh” about 10,000 times to her this morning.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 30, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I gotta tell you guys I don't mind work... I like keeping busy and making progress. Growing fits in with that. The most labor intensive part thus far has been sifting through what is BS. lol I know I'll learn more as I go, but like Monkey said above... folks have just developed these stories, and myths. I feel cannabis is a pretty reslient plant, so when these other theories and such dont kill their plants, it reinforces everything in their mind. Am I wrong? LOL


Not a lot of people do the homework. Due diligence is a thing of the past. People take information at face value and assimilate it to truth. How many guys here double check what I say? 

I could be so full of shit and spouting off shit that just sounds good. 

That's the way of the world... and I'm at war with it. Most should be because knowledge is no longer driven by collectivism, but by profit. Knowledge for profit... doesn't set well with me. 

Anyhow, rough morning just needed a rant lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Not a lot of people do the homework. Due diligence is a thing of the past. People take information at face value and assimilate it to truth. How many guys here double check what I say?
> 
> I could be so full of shit and spouting off shit that just sounds good.
> 
> ...


Lol wouldn’t that be some shit. What if your microbe balls are a killer cocktail to shut down this entire threads grow? Huh?

Just kidding man.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

Not sure what’s up with the slight yellowing . Maybe it’s my tap water ?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 30, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Ill definitely be following you soon as I get it bro!


Thanks!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Not sure what’s up with the slight yellowing . Maybe it’s my tap water ?


I couldn’t tell you. My clones are all yellowing just as your sprouts are starting to. Mine progressed more. But started that way. Hope someone can help you. I think my problem was too much light for not enough plant but I can’t confirm or deny that.

But let’s not mistake a rootless clone with a healthy sprout. Don’t go turn your light off or nothings.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Lol wouldn’t that be some shit. What if your microbe balls are a killer cocktail to shut down this entire threads grow? Huh?
> 
> Just kidding man.


For real though.... could be. We've all built a relationship on here, but look at all the grow info you pull from profitable sources. Odd they seem to conflict so much... same plant. Money changes everything...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Not sure what’s up with the slight yellowing . Maybe it’s my tap water ?


Check ppm/ph and double check your light distance. If that's the 100, they are pretty wicked.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

Ppm I haven’t added anything to the one on the right except tap. Left has the 150 ppm of trio added. Might be the lights ..


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> For real though.... could be. We've all built a relationship on here, but look at all the grow info you pull from profitable sources. Odd they seem to conflict so much... same plant. Money changes everything...


I told dude at the hydro shop to his face “everything you just told me is completely different than everything I’ve read online”

His response “do you want to have a warehouse one day with colas as big as my forearm?” And held it up “because that’s what I have” “I’ve lived this for over 20 years.... very rarely do I pull information from the internet, I just live it”


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 30, 2019)

There's tip burn on that left one too, looks like.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

So I’ll raise the lights up . Guess take out a little water and replace it with fresh on the left .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I told dude at the hydro shop to his face “everything you just told me is completely different than everything I’ve read online”
> 
> His response “do you want to have a warehouse one day with colas as big as my forearm?” And held it up “because that’s what I have” “I’ve lived this for over 20 years.... very rarely do I pull information from the internet, I just live it”


Exactly.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So I’ll raise the lights up . Guess take out a little water and replace it with fresh on the left .


Thought you said the left didn't have nutes? How far are those lights?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So I’ll raise the lights up . Guess take out a little water and replace it with fresh on the left .


Keep us posted as soon as you see improvement.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 30, 2019)

Never mind. Dyslexic lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Thought you said the left didn't have nutes? How far are those lights?


Left one is the ps and had the 150 ppm of nutes . I have them up 3 flip flop links up that are size 12 lol .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> bro just drop me a pm ima need some of these too ive always wanted to run some purple urkle love the smoke couldn’t imagine running it myself!


If you wanna find I good urkle pheno, I'd recommend getting the RR f2s.
And will do brother!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Not a lot of people do the homework. Due diligence is a thing of the past. People take information at face value and assimilate it to truth. How many guys here double check what I say?
> 
> I could be so full of shit and spouting off shit that just sounds good.
> 
> ...


And you didn't even mention deliberate sabotage. 
Growing weed can competitive. 

I like the fishing analogy. 

If you come back to the dock with a live well full of lunkers, there's always a dumb shit who asks where you caught them and what you were using. 
I always said I caught em on brush piles dragging hot dogs on treble hooks. 

So if they take my advice, they won't catch any fish & lose a lot of gear.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Left one is the ps and had the 150 ppm of nutes . I have them up 3 flip flop links up that are size 12 lol .


Well if that ain't some shit lol. That should be around 36" I guess. 

Something is mcfuckitty. How's your environment? Hot or low humidity?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> And you didn't even mention deliberate sabotage.
> Growing weed can competitive.
> 
> I like the fishing analogy.
> ...


Lol, spot on!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

Humidity is in the 48-55 range with temps at 79-81


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Lol, spot on!


So.... you sending us poison balls or


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Not a lot of people do the homework. Due diligence is a thing of the past. People take information at face value and assimilate it to truth. How many guys here double check what I say?
> 
> I could be so full of shit and spouting off shit that just sounds good.
> 
> ...


No I absolutley get it. Thats why I ask so many questions. I really like to present what i've been told with what you guys know in your day to day. I'm a person who collects ideas, information, and will apply. I may get burned her and there, but at the end of the day, I will know for myself. Everyone fails, the successful refuse to quit or go away. They learn and work their way there. With growing its odd, because one style can't and won't apply to all. So there comes knew ideas, thoughts, and innovation, but at the same time you are trying not to reinvent the wheel so to speak. lol


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> And you didn't even mention deliberate sabotage.
> Growing weed can competitive.
> 
> I like the fishing analogy.
> ...


Thats priceless!!! You never ask a fisherman his tricks. I've got life long friends that disappear during steelhead season. I don't know where they go, but they always come back with a cooler full and smiles. Nobody ever thinks to get off their dead ass and trudge the woods and work the river themselves.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Well if that ain't some shit lol. That should be around 36" I guess.
> 
> Something is mcfuckitty. How's your environment? Hot or low humidity?


3rd. Here is the mother of bad dawg #2 this run.
Smelling STRONG.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> 3rd. Here is the mother of bad dawg #2 this run.
> Smelling STRONG.
> View attachment 4358093


Can I jump on some reg seeds you already have please? I’ll PayPal you and start them this week. What’s up


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Can I jump on some reg seeds you already have please? I’ll PayPal you and start them this week. What’s up


Yea send me pm, I can hit you with a pack of the above offspring as well, I.consider that mom my tester offspring. The real baddawgs mom is even more crazy.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

What’s the time frame on your fems?


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> 3rd. Here is the mother of bad dawg #2 this run.
> Smelling STRONG.
> View attachment 4358093


Loving the bud porn today LowAnkle. really beautiful plants man


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone know about making liquid cultures? Used to do it with mushrooms. Wondering if I can make a basic one with very little food source maybe just a small amount of starch like potato flakes and water. Sterilize the water in pressure cooker, put self healing injection port lid on top with synthetic filter disc, load a cc of mammoth p into a sterile syringe, heat tip red hot, stick into that injection port, add the mammoth p, and watch it colonize? Ay ? All within a still air box of course. I could buy a new bottle of mammoth p that has never been exposed to air (contamination’s) and just stick needle straight into sealed bottle of mammoth p to ensure even more cleanliness (crucial)


You mean tissue culture? That’s being done already it’s a way of preserving genetics. You can take clones and keep them preserved indefinitely. 100 clones could fit in a shoe box sizes space if done right. 

Or grow actually had a thread about it on here he’s been doing it.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You mean tissue culture? That’s being done already it’s a way of preserving genetics. You can take clones and keep them preserved indefinitely. 100 clones could fit in a shoe box sizes space if done right.
> 
> Or grow actually had a thread about it on here he’s been doing it.


That’s the future


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Not a lot of people do the homework. Due diligence is a thing of the past. People take information at face value and assimilate it to truth. How many guys here double check what I say?
> 
> I could be so full of shit and spouting off shit that just sounds good.
> 
> ...


Well.... this fits my theory of taking warning labels off of everything. In 20 years we could have removed half of the dumbasses that are stealing oxygen.... just a thought... lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s the future


No doubt I’ll be getting into it one day.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

Dawgberries f2 fems in the sack... this girl is fully seeded and still producing frost like this.

And her on the first run...


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Loving the bud porn today LowAnkle. really beautiful plants man


Haha much appreciated brother


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Dawgberries f2 fems in the sack... this girl is fully seeded and still producing frost like this.
> View attachment 4358096
> And her on the first run...
> View attachment 4358097


Dude can't wait to try that out when the fem's are ready. Very very nice...


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Well.... this fits my theory of taking warning labels off of everything. In 20 years we could have removed half of the dumbasses that are stealing oxygen.... just a thought... lol


When I read monkeys message. Money by Pink Floyd came to my head


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Dude can't wait to try that out when the fem's are ready. Very very nice...


I know that's right, im.not exaggerating I took one good hit off that bud, and just moved around house without thinking and noticed I was bombed about 5 mins later. Lol definition of potent.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

How long on the fems ?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How long on the fems ?


They'll be born in about a week, then about 3 weeks for proper drying in curing. Then they ready to go!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

Nice! I’ll have to remind myself in a month .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

Yea I can't wait to see all the crazy phenos pop out of them! 
Gonna be lovely.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

Must be a cool feeling having your stuff grown by other ppl .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Must be a cool feeling having your stuff grown by other ppl .


That's one of the best parts brother!
Nothing like seeing your work in another garden! I'm breeding tomatoes now too even I love it soo much haha


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I know that's right, im.not exaggerating I took one good hit off that bud, and just moved around house without thinking and noticed I was bombed about 5 mins later. Lol definition of potent.


Niiiccccceeee!!!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s the future



Dudes 20 years too late to the party lol this is old school mycology slant culture stuff that easily translates over to plant tissue. 

My question on microbe liquid culture from mammoth p is far different from what or go is doing.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

Here’s a clean albino penis envy agar mycelium plate that I’ve had in the fridge for three years. I’ll transfer it to another plate just to double check but in theory I could on inoculate jars with this and have mushrooms in 60 days.



Malt extract.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

Added blueberry (back left) and banana hammock (back right) to the flower tent!!

 

Fuckers rim to rim full. Crazy. 4 plants total. Can’t add anything else until something finishes. Best shot is 58 days from now. Ugh.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

I have to always force myself to stop growing them lol


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I have to always force myself to stop growing them lol


 yeah I’m really not sure what I’m going to do.....


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

Nugs, Smokes, and Moab... when looking on the HLG site, there are QB kits, or just the QB's. Are you guys just buying the boards and going from there, or are you getting their kits?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> yeah I’m really not sure what I’m going to do.....


They get more intense with your age and experience some reason lol
I only go alone these days.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Nugs, Smokes, and Moab... when looking on the HLG site, there are QB kits, or just the QB's. Are you guys just buying the boards and going from there, or are you getting their kits?


I’m talking to another person now about some custom side lights. Doesn’t have to come from HLG to be great. There’s vendors out there that use Samsung diodes just the same as HLG does.........


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m talking to another person now about some custom side lights. Doesn’t have to come from HLG to be great. There’s vendors out there that use Samsung diodes just the same as HLG does.........


I understand. Doesn't matter about product for this conversation. Does it consist of just getting the board and driver? Mount them like you have on the angle iron. I'm more interested in building it if it's not difficult.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I understand. Doesn't matter about product for this conversation. Does it consist of just getting the board and driver? Mount them like you have on the angle iron. I'm more interested in building it if it's not difficult.


Well. Depends what you call difficult. I recently bought another mars hydro ts1000, opened box plugged it in and hung it and I had another veg light in 5 minutes. Literally. So.... whatever.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

Ethos really giving a free “jelly bean “ free ?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Ethos really giving a free “jelly bean “ free ?


How so?


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Well. Depends what you call difficult. I recently bought another mars hydro ts1000, opened box plugged it in and hung it and I had another veg light in 5 minutes. Literally. So.... whatever.


When you bought those boards in your picture, and put them to angle iron... what did it consist of you purchasing? Is it just the board, a driver, and angle iron?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

Popped up on my ig thingy . Says post got deleted for violating some rules.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

Little bit aggravated I paid 100 for morockin kush r1 and the r2 is already out. Surely the r2 is better right? They ran a bunch of r 1 and seeded the best one to make r2?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Little bit aggravated I paid 100 for morockin kush r1 and the r2 is already out. Surely the r2 is better right? They ran a bunch of r 1 and seeded the best one to make r2?


I hate how they use r1 r2... that's tottaly new to the plant world, that's for humans.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

I don’t know the breeding terms .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I hate how they use r1 r2... that's tottaly new to the plant world, that's for humans.


What’s it mean


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

I got a bunch more breeder stock on the direct from a bad ass breeder, he created the fireballs strain.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> What’s it mean


They seem to be using it in place of S1. Which is selfing or the BX..


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I got a bunch more breeder stock on the direct from a bad ass breeder, he created the fireballs strain.


Can you list us what’s available from you right now this second?? Interested in other stuff too. You say you have crosses w dj short bb no bullshit??


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

The dawgberries fem is 50% dj shorts BB temple Flo cut, that's before his son started fking shit up...
My genetic stock pile is huge bro. I have direct genes of all the legends @Moabfighter, you name it...indiana bubble gum, pre 97 blue moonshine, pre 98 bubba kush, Bruce banner, Dj shorts honeybee, girl scout cookies the forum cut, Gelato #33, Tennessee Hawgsbreath, Gran daddy purp, Ghost OG, gorilla glue #4, wedding cake, 1979 Maui wowie aka cherry bomb, stardawg out the ass, dude I got the strain DJ short used ti create blueberry, which is Coots the one.
That's not even a 1/8th.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> The dawgberries fem is 50% dj shorts BB temple Flo cut, that's before his son started fking shit up...
> My genetic stock pile is huge bro. I have direct genes of all the legends @Moabfighter, you name it...indiana bubble gum, pre 97 blue moonshine, pre 98 bubba kush, Bruce banner, Dj shorts honeybee, girl scout cookies the forum cut, Gelato #33, Tennessee Hawgsbreath, Gran daddy purp, Ghost OG, gorilla glue #4, wedding cake, 1979 Maui wowie aka cherry bomb, stardawg out the ass, dude I got the strain DJ short used ti create blueberry, which is Coots the one.
> That's not even a 1/8th.


Can you mix a hawgs breath ,gg, and grand dad purp ?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Can you mix a hawgs breath ,gg, and grand dad purp ?


Dude I thought about making a "create your own strain" website, people could choose the crosses from a availbe list and I'll create it for them and send it when ready hahaha may not be a bad idea


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

Does anyone here have keif in like a salt shaker or whatever and use on food ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Dude I thought about making a "create your own strain" website, people could choose the crosses from a availbe list and I'll create it for them and send it when ready hahaha may not be a bad idea


I’d call it festivis like on sienfeild


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

Not givin that up lol . One day it will be real


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> The dawgberries fem is 50% dj shorts BB temple Flo cut, that's before his son started fking shit up...
> My genetic stock pile is huge bro. I have direct genes of all the legends @Moabfighter, you name it...indiana bubble gum, pre 97 blue moonshine, pre 98 bubba kush, Bruce banner, Dj shorts honeybee, girl scout cookies the forum cut, Gelato #33, Tennessee Hawgsbreath, Gran daddy purp, Ghost OG, gorilla glue #4, wedding cake, 1979 Maui wowie aka cherry bomb, stardawg out the ass, dude I got the strain DJ short used ti create blueberry, which is Coots the one.
> That's not even a 1/8th.


How much you want for that very last strain you listed? How much on a trio of ghost og, 79 Maui, and wedding cake?

Like the tn hawgsbreath name. I’m from tn. Unfortunately I think Colorado people made that strain :/


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 30, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Nugs, Smokes, and Moab... when looking on the HLG site, there are QB kits, or just the QB's. Are you guys just buying the boards and going from there, or are you getting their kits?


You grab boards, driver,18 gauge solid core wire, lever connectors (wago connectors) for splicing wires, and a power tool replacement chord with a ground wire to build the light and then depending on the board or lights you’d get stuff to hang with. Much cheaper going the DIY route vs buying kits. The two 96’s elite kit for like 7-800 I built for under 400.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> How much you want for that very last strain you listed? How much on a trio of ghost og, 79 Maui, and wedding cake?
> 
> Like the tn hawgsbreath name. I’m from tn. Unfortunately I think Colorado people made that strain :/


Hawgs breath and TN hawgs breath arnt the same, Tennessee hawgs breath, is a clone only heirloom from Tennesse, made by crossing Hawgsbreath back to a afgani 2 xs. Tennesse and KY are very well accepted in the breeder world and many large name breeders have cuts from both states.
I won't sell any of my breeding stock but you can get a pack of the wedding cake s1s, from greenpoint 6 fems for 120 I believe.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Ethos really giving a free “jelly bean “ free ?


No clue he’s beefin with the chick who created jillly bean apparently.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> How much you want for that very last strain you listed? How much on a trio of ghost og, 79 Maui, and wedding cake?
> 
> Like the tn hawgsbreath name. I’m from tn. Unfortunately I think Colorado people made that strain :/


I got a cross of ghost og call gost of E.T tho. But id like to put it thru further testing.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

Just paid a buck fifty for 3 eighths of street weed. 

Bet I don’t go back that guy. I thought I was getting atleast a half o....... wow.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Just paid a buck fifty for 3 eighths of street weed.
> 
> Bet I don’t go back that guy. I thought I was getting atleast a half o....... wow.
> 
> View attachment 4358149


Damn dog, why so high for,...it's a steady 200 a oz, (in my crowd anyway).. where I'm at. Very close by.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Just paid a buck fifty for 3 eighths of street weed.
> 
> Bet I don’t go back that guy. I thought I was getting atleast a half o....... wow.
> 
> View attachment 4358149


Your guy must be ballin . Never seen money go into packaging like that for small shit


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Your guy must be ballin . Never seen money go into packaging like that for small shit


Me eithee lmao! The old dollar store baggies
That ain't my ghetto ppls


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

Shit 50 bags for a $ and change . Not gonna find that kinda packaging round here .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Shit 50 bags for a $ and change . Not gonna find that kinda packaging round here .


Different crowd of ppl I believe haha by the price and packaging.
Big bags a dank off my buddy's in a torn off Wal-Mart bag. Lmao

I do know one guy who sells QPs in mason jars tho. All in one big ass jar, gotta buy at least 4 jars tho lol
And bring your jars back when they empty.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Different crowd of ppl I believe haha by the price and packaging.
> Big bags a dank off my buddy's in a torn off Wal-Mart bag. Lmao
> 
> I do know one guy who sells QPs in mason jars tho. All in one big ass jar, gotta buy at least 4 jars tho lol
> And bring your jars back when they empty.


That’s some bad ass shit with the jars . Yea here you get whatever bag is around .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

If I was that guy . I’d do happy meal boxes lol . Uber eats mofo lmao


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> If I was that guy . I’d do happy meal boxes lol . Uber eats mofo lmao


Haha I know that's right. 
Those jars show pride in their work never wanting to put the bud in a baggie there self lol never less than a 2month cure.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

I’d be happy with a jar .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

Honestly I like I can make my own . Why pay for a 50$ tomato? I think it goes beyond that after awhile. Finding diff strains and test . Like collecting cards . While ppl by from some fuck on the street trying to sell me a bag of “purp”


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No clue he’s beefin with the chick who created jillly bean apparently.


Whys ethos guy keep “beefing” with other breeders?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

If they asking who wants free beans gets a shit of likes just on Ig. Dudes gonna price drop . Seems like he’s saying fuck you to other banks


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Honestly I like I can make my own . Why pay for a 50$ tomato? I think it goes beyond that after awhile. Finding diff strains and test . Like collecting cards . While ppl by from some fuck on the street trying to sell me a bag of “purp”


When the pickle jar runs dry.....lol


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You grab boards, driver,18 gauge solid core wire, lever connectors (wago connectors) for splicing wires, and a power tool replacement chord with a ground wire to build the light and then depending on the board or lights you’d get stuff to hang with. Much cheaper going the DIY route vs buying kits. The two 96’s elite kit for like 7-800 I built for under 400.


Thank you. This is what I was going after. I was just trying to go through some of the catalogs and such of different companies. Lets say smokes was buliding more lights tomorrow... where is is he going order is boards, and his driver?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

Anyone have a radar detector in a old drawer they wanna sell?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> When the pickle jar runs dry.....lol


Stupid lol .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Thank you. This is what I was going after. I was just trying to go through some of the catalogs and such of different companies. Lets say smokes was buliding more lights tomorrow... where is is he going order is boards, and his driver?


HLG will give you their drivers to order. But if you contact a fellow named tbone shuffle on grass city. He WILL tell you of cheaper drivers that will cut the job just fine if not better.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jun 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone have a radar detector in a old drawer they wanna sell?


Emphasize?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Thank you. This is what I was going after. I was just trying to go through some of the catalogs and such of different companies. Lets say smokes was buliding more lights tomorrow... where is is he going order is boards, and his driver?


HLG will give you their drivers to order. But if you contact a fellow named tbone shuffle on grass city. He WILL tell you of cheaper drivers that will cut the job just fine if not better.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Emphasize?


Beeps on your dash when. Cops close. Just drove 100mph to home heading on storm work. Thought radar detector so I don’t get pulled over be nice to have


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Damn dog, why so high for,...it's a steady 200 a oz, (in my crowd anyway).. where I'm at. Very close by.


Bullshit. Not literally I don’t believe you but god damn. I was ready to drop 300 on an o. I thought 150 would get me half o. Just going to toss this to my buddies at work and start again with someone else later on hopefully that or just take a t break that’s insane expensive. I won’t pay that ever again.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

Going scalloping in Steinhatchee Fl. Leaving Wednesday night after work and got a 24ft 10person boat for the fifth. Hollad at a few more dudes and we got two more boats going out with us so we can increase our limit. Planning on bringing a cooler back with me on ice. @iceman2494 i bring scallops you get crabs feast on Sunday?! Around dinner time? My birthdays monday...... come on.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Whys ethos guy keep “beefing” with other breeders?


Lots of shade thrown in the breeder world. He’s about to flip the whole game upside down dude watch. He’s on a rampage.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 30, 2019)

Y’all need to follow this chick on IG.

@iceman2494 @BigOleNugs19 @moabfigher


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Y’all need to follow this chick on IG.
> 
> @iceman2494 @BigOleNugs19 @moabfigher
> 
> View attachment 4358203


Lol, I already am


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 30, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Lol, I already am


She’s a phenomenal grower.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> She’s a phenomenal grower.


Definitely seems likw it. Budporn oh my!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 30, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Definitely seems likw it. Budporn oh my!


No joke!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Bullshit. Not literally I don’t believe you but god damn. I was ready to drop 300 on an o. I thought 150 would get me half o. Just going to toss this to my buddies at work and start again with someone else later on hopefully that or just take a t break that’s insane expensive. I won’t pay that ever again.


You'll be able to find 200 on some good, i see it for 180 all the time. 250 shld be damn near top shelf IMO.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Honestly I like I can make my own . Why pay for a 50$ tomato? I think it goes beyond that after awhile. Finding diff strains and test . Like collecting cards . While ppl by from some fuck on the street trying to sell me a bag of “purp”


I haven't bought weed in a minute, very thankfully, my fam is always hitting me up. "whens the next harvest? This shit never gets me as high as your shit" lol tbwy be pushing high cbds, on the streets alot now days too, str8 ripping.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> No joke!


we need all the good bud porn we can get


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

Here is some of my new breeder stock, I'm getting sent today from the kick ass independent breeder who created fireballs. genuity.
Girly drink.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 30, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> we need all the good bud porn we can get


Love that pic you got man! Im a supervisor at a truck wash here in the mitten see all kinds of big rigs


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Here is some of my new breeder stock, I'm getting sent today from the kick ass independent breeder who created fireballs. genuity.
> Girly drink.
> View attachment 4358221


Damn that looks fire!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

Here's another one he hooked me up with
Legend breath (legend og crinkle x dessert breath)

Also got fire and desire fems, and graveyard whistler from him.

Graveyard whistler.(swayze X ghost town)


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 30, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Love that pic you got man! Im a supervisor at a truck wash here in the mitten see all kinds of big rigs


To complete the circle, I drive the big rigs...


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 30, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> To complete the circle, I drive the big rigs...


I dont drive on the road but I drive them around our big ass lot.. learned to drive a stick in one of them bad boys. We detail for reefer pete mack all that so we get the brand new boys in they nice man sometime get them big ass reliables with the complete house in the back lol id love to drive one on the road see the sights ya know


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 30, 2019)

I been to 41 of the states while drivin. Its a big world out there


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Here's another one he hooked me up with
> Legend breath (legend og crinkle x dessert breath)
> View attachment 4358223
> Also got fire and desire fems, and graveyard whistler from him.
> ...


I have 2 Bad Dawgs and 3 Bad Dawg #2s in buckets. Full run of your genetics. I'm pumped to watch them grow.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jun 30, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I been to 41 of the states while drivin. Its a big world out there


Remind me to tell you the story about me and three other dispatchers that went on a road trip and got lost You think drivers let us live that Down? Lol


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I have 2 Bad Dawgs and 3 Bad Dawg #2s in buckets. Full run of your genetics. I'm pumped to watch them grow.
> 
> View attachment 4358227


Hahaha that's tight, I'm just as pumped as you brother, they looking great alredy lmao


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 30, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I been to 41 of the states while drivin. Its a big world out there


That would be awesome man!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I have 2 Bad Dawgs and 3 Bad Dawg #2s in buckets. Full run of your genetics. I'm pumped to watch them grow.
> 
> View attachment 4358227


Hope you get all females lmao that's room is gonna reak, I was smelling the shit in the driveway.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Hope you get all females lmao that's room is gonna reak, I was smelling the shit in the driveway.


Thanks. I'm alright with a nice male. A quality stud is just as important lol.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 30, 2019)

Anyone with instagram follow me @bigggsteve89 ill follow back! The pics some of these breeders have are unreal! Guess ive been missing out over there


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 30, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Anyone with instagram follow me @bigggsteve89 ill follow back! The pics some of these breeders have are unreal! Guess ive been missing out over there


Now that all of you guys have gone over to IG, make sure you tag me in any giveaways! Ill do the same! Haha


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jun 30, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Now that all of you guys have gone over to IG, make sure you tag me in any giveaways! Ill do the same! Haha


Bet! Im always down for giveaways!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I have 2 Bad Dawgs and 3 Bad Dawg #2s in buckets. Full run of your genetics. I'm pumped to watch them grow.
> 
> View attachment 4358227


Did your day get any better?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Now that all of you guys have gone over to IG, make sure you tag me in any giveaways! Ill do the same! Haha


It's never let me create one with a email address, and I don't wanna sign up with my number connected to it..


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> It's never let me create one with a email address, and I don't wanna sign up with my number connected to it..


But imma lurker haha, you can see the male I used in Thai Kwon Dro, on swami organics IG, the one paki hp choc thai.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> But imma lurker haha, you can see the male I used in Thai Kwon Dro, on swami organics IG, the one paki hp choc thai.


Good lord...


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 30, 2019)

I see the panama red too!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Good lord...View attachment 4358293


Yep that's my baby's grandma haha and the one is the other grandma of Thai Kwon Dro


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I see the panama red too!
> View attachment 4358294


Haha.hell yea crossing that in with some fire too, never got to see it grown yet either appreciated


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jun 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Haha.hell yea crossing that in with some fire too, never got to see it grown yet either appreciated


Looks like some straight fire!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jun 30, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Did your day get any better?


Once I got done with everything it was ok lol. Lots of heavy lifting today. Bright side, I got everybody's gear around to go out in the morning.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Looks like some straight fire!


That's where them special effects are that no1 else can find in today's time hahhaa


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Once I got done with everything it was ok lol. Lots of heavy lifting today. Bright side, I got everybody's gear around to go out in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 4358298


My man!!! lol love the label!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I see the panama red too!
> View attachment 4358294


Damn you can tell that's the real deal 100% lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jun 30, 2019)

@iceman2494 what do you think about the 2x4? I’m debating on picking one up.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Once I got done with everything it was ok lol. Lots of heavy lifting today. Bright side, I got everybody's gear around to go out in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 4358298


Haven’t forgotten your payment man. Working. Got 80 hours in this week not been home much kinda procrastinated so sorry


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 1, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @iceman2494 what do you think about the 2x4? I’m debating on picking one up.


It gets the job done . Only issue is I think 2 maxed plants will fit . Skunk takes half the room up and bh is starting to do the other half


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

Is everyone who started the BH comparative now in flower with their BH? Im looking at atleast 2 more weeks in veg before even considering moving her over. I want to yield more than an oz... haha


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Is everyone who started the BH comparative now in flower with their BH? Im looking at atleast 2 more weeks in veg before even considering moving her over. I want to yield more than an oz... haha


I’m looking at the 2 week frame myself .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Is everyone who started the BH comparative now in flower with their BH? Im looking at atleast 2 more weeks in veg before even considering moving her over. I want to yield more than an oz... haha


Somewhere around there I’ll probably put mine in flower too


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 1, 2019)

I’m hoping for a good harvest . As well as everyone else’s.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 1, 2019)

Hour late for work god damn


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m hoping for a good harvest . As well as everyone else’s.


Same here man, hope everyone gets a good amount of bud from our comparison


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Is everyone who started the BH comparative now in flower with their BH? Im looking at atleast 2 more weeks in veg before even considering moving her over. I want to yield more than an oz... haha


Lol I put mine in flower tent yesterday kinda seemed to stop growing so..


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Lol I put mine in flower tent yesterday kinda seemed to stop growing so..


Yeah, seems to be one of her "traits" haha


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Is everyone who started the BH comparative now in flower with their BH? Im looking at atleast 2 more weeks in veg before even considering moving her over. I want to yield more than an oz... haha


2 weeks sounds good.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 1, 2019)

I need to start defoliating before I flip


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

My BH is the girl in the middle with the fabric pot... about to be eclipsed by my dwc Trainwreck  jk


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

Those other two mainlined girls in that pic were born the same day as the BH


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

@Steakbomb @iceman2494 some lawn porn for yous guys


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

@3rd Monkey this was what i meant by the centers of the leaves were turning brown and they're crinkling in on it

i've changed the bucket out a few times at this point - due for a new bucket change soon - refilled the bucket 4 times now at about 3/4 gallon per refill. Last time i did 1300 ppm first bucket, second day top off left me at 1150, then next top off left me at 1120, then 980 last night


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

I just have to take some cuts from it. I'll still flower it in 2 weeks though, if that's the plan.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

3x Durban Poison:


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

Hey 3M, heres that wacky bud again... its not spreading. The plant is starting to fade a little


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @3rd Monkey this was what i meant by the centers of the leaves were turning brown and they're crinkling in on it
> 
> i've changed the bucket out a few times at this point - due for a new bucket change soon - refilled the bucket 4 times now at about 3/4 gallon per refill. Last time i did 1300 ppm first bucket, second day top off left me at 1150, then next top off left me at 1120, then 980 last night
> 
> View attachment 4358390 View attachment 4358391 View attachment 4358393


Is it pretty much all top growth?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> 3x Durban Poison:
> 
> View attachment 4358399 View attachment 4358400


Durban... love that shit.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> 3x Durban Poison:
> 
> View attachment 4358399 View attachment 4358400


This is a strain I have regrettably never had...


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Is it pretty much all top growth?


yeah most of the leaves that are even an inch or two lower than the top level are green


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Durban... love that shit.


Heard it’s a heavy yielder


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Hey 3M, heres that wacky bud again... its not spreading. The plant is starting to fade a littleView attachment 4358401 View attachment 4358402


Yea, that's still weird lol.

Did you investigate deeper inside that bud? Make sure there's definitely no rot or anything. I doubt there is, but checking won't hurt. Odd.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah most of the leaves that are even an inch or two lower than the top level are green


K whore.

Edit: Hope you realize I was talking about potassium usage there and not calling you a whore lol.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, that's still weird lol.
> 
> Did you investigate deeper inside that bud? Make sure there's definitely no rot or anything. I doubt there is, but checking won't hurt. Odd.


Do you think I should just cut that portion of the bud off?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Heard it’s a heavy yielder


It's definitely not a bad yielder. The smoke though... yippee ki yay motherfucker!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Do you think I should just cut that portion of the bud off?


You don't have to. I was just wondering if you checked. I don't suspect it'll do anything bad other than finish long before the rest lol.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You don't have to. I was just wondering if you checked. I don't suspect it'll do anything bad other than finish long before the rest lol.


it's definitely a mutant cola - fascinating!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You don't have to. I was just wondering if you checked. I don't suspect it'll do anything bad other than finish long before the rest lol.


I cut it, i pulled back some buds right at the base of where that all started and look... some kind of white crap on it? I immediately figured mold, and cut everything that was colored different off and maybe half an inch more into the really healthy looking stuff. There are a couple other spots with a single blade of a leave thats fading yellowish but not progressing like that bud did. I should probably check that too?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I cut it, i pulled back some buds right at the base of where that all started and look... some kind of white crap on it? I immediately figured mold, and cut everything that was colored different off and maybe half an inch more into the really healthy looking stuff. There are a couple other spots with a single blade of a leave thats fading yellowish but not progressing like that bud did. I should probably check that too?View attachment 4358406 View attachment 4358408 View attachment 4358409


Yea, that's mold on the stem. I see a little bit in the bottom pic too, but you can see it much better in person. 

It won't hurt to give everything the once over, just wash your hands before touching other buds.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, that's mold on the stem. I see a little bit in the bottom pic too, but you can see it much better in person.
> 
> It won't hurt to give everything the once over, just wash your hands before touching other buds.


yeah looks to be bud rot, not a mutant, was hoping it wouldn't be bud rot


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, that's mold on the stem. I see a little bit in the bottom pic too, but you can see it much better in person.
> 
> It won't hurt to give everything the once over, just wash your hands before touching other buds.


Any tips on dehumidifying the room better? I have tons of fans running and my exhaust fan is blowing full (to the outdoors) from inside that tent right above that plant. I am putting my small dehumidifier in that tent at night now too. Should I water a little less so theres less humidity to be had? Its been like 80% ambient humidity outside... tough to fight


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> K whore.
> 
> Edit: Hope you realize I was talking about potassium usage there and not calling you a whore lol.


lol yeah i figured you were assuming potassium

do I even bother fretting over this? I'm putting in the 3rd week of mid-bloom recipe from GH

http://gh.growgh.com/docs/Feedcharts/GH_FloraSeries-REC_03216am.pdf

i don't really have a way of getting just potassium to the water, or do i?


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Any tips on dehumidifying the room better? I have tons of fans running and my exhaust fan is blowing full (to the outdoors) from inside that tent right above that plant. I am putting my small dehumidifier in that tent at night now too. Should I water a little less so theres less humidity to be had? Its been like 80% ambient humidity outside... tough to fight


I'm really not sure - you will probably want a dehumidifier in there with some decent BTU to pull the moisture out and move it over to a hose output - then you just run the hose to a drain


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Any tips on dehumidifying the room better? I have tons of fans running and my exhaust fan is blowing full (to the outdoors) from inside that tent right above that plant. I am putting my small dehumidifier in that tent at night now too. Should I water a little less so theres less humidity to be had? Its been like 80% ambient humidity outside... tough to fight


It was just really starting there. You should be ok on the rest. You just do the best you can. I lose a bit of weight every year on my outdoor runs. It's just one of those things you deal with best you can. 

What's your temps?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> lol yeah i figured you were assuming potassium
> 
> do I even bother fretting over this? I'm putting in the 3rd week of mid-bloom recipe from GH
> 
> ...


So you aren't using Grow? That's got your highest dosage of K.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

K def WILL hurt yields. They won't swell as good and they'll be fluffy.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

Temps have been up around 84° in there during the hottest parts of the day. I found more rot. It was where the leaves were fading. Lost a good amount... including the top of my biggest center cola


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Temps have been up around 84° in there during the hottest parts of the day. I found more rot. It was where the leaves were fading. Lost a good amount... including the top of my biggest center colaView attachment 4358419


Sorry brother. It happens.

Do whatever you can to get your humidity down. Draw air from a drier place if you can.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Temps have been up around 84° in there during the hottest parts of the day. I found more rot. It was where the leaves were fading. Lost a good amount... including the top of my biggest center colaView attachment 4358419


damn sorry man... humidity strikes again 

i would definitely look into auctions or local craigslist for a dehumidifier

i picked up one off auction, supposedly does 70 pints a day if you have a hose hooked up and draining

you're in michigan right?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Sorry brother. It happens.
> 
> Do whatever you can to get your humidity down. Draw air from a drier place if you can.


 Yeah, its a bummer but on the bright side I was able to catch the other bad spots before they got out of hand and the large majority is still ok. Gonna do a more diligent job of vacuuming up the runoff and got fans blowing all up in there now. I also learned a valuable lesson on identifying budroot.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> damn sorry man... humidity strikes again
> 
> i would definitely look into auctions or local craigslist for a dehumidifier
> 
> ...


Yeah I am


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

If you can get those temps into the low to mid 90s, you'll fair better. Try to keep temps 10 degrees cooler at lights out, but try to stay high 70s at least.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Yeah I am


https://www.bidfta.com/

check to see if there's any auctions near your zip code - you might be surprised - this auction system you can get shit for so fucking cheap.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If you can get those temps into the low to mid 90s, you'll fair better. Try to keep temps 10 degrees cooler at lights out, but try to stay high 70s at least.


Its been getting down into the 60s at night. Should I shut off the ac? I can keep its fan going. I have baseboards I can turn on to increase the night time heat as well


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Its been getting down into the 60s at night. Should I shut off the ac? I can keep its fan going. I have baseboards I can turn on to increase the night time heat as well


i don't run my AC during lights out, but if you have a dehumidifier it should be running 24/7


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Its been getting down into the 60s at night. Should I shut off the ac? I can keep its fan going. I have baseboards I can turn on to increase the night time heat as well


That right there is why you got rot. Cool and humid is the master of disaster.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That right there is why you got rot. Cool and humid is the master of disaster.


Ahhhhh!!! I never knew this!!


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

yeah they perspire a fuck ton of humidity at night


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Ahhhhh!!! I never knew this!!


Yea, think of dew outside. Gets into the inner most parts and 12hrs of 84 isn't enough to bake it out, especially with the heavy transpiration in flower.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

@BigOleNugs19 

http://www.jnjonlineauction.com/detail.asp?id=933341&n=4188QP-LG-DEHUMIDIFIER-WORKS-GREAT

this near you at all? west michigan - LG dehumidifier for $17 currently


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, think of dew outside. Gets into the inner most parts and 12hrs of 84 isn't enough to bake it out, especially with the heavy transpiration in flower.


I turned off the AC, kept the fan in the unit going full blast for air circulation, turned my baseboard thermostat up to 80°


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I turned off the AC, kept the fan in the unit going full blast for air circulation, turned my baseboard thermostat up to 80°


90s during day, 80s during night should stall any more rot til you can finish them.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

Thank you guys so much for the quick help here and solutions I needed! I will look at getting a better dehumidifier as soon as I can afford one haha. Looking at that auction site and craigslist!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Thank you guys so much for the quick help here and solutions I needed! I will look at getting a better dehumidifier as soon as I can afford one haha. Looking at that auction site and craigslist!


Sorry I didn't mention it earlier. Didn't cross my mind with an indoor grow. Didn't know you were battling humidity.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

Honestly this is why just posting pics can be helpful. Someone said whoa weird that one cola doesn't look right and bam, we isolated BoN's rot issue before it got bad


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

3M are you saying I should just add some floragro in there by itself? For the K?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Sorry I didn't mention it earlier. Didn't cross my mind with an indoor grow. Didn't know you were battling humidity.


Yeah, its my fault I didnt mention it. And yeah, thank goodness we talked about that orange bastard so much because of me sharing pics. This online community is priceless


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> 3M are you saying I should just add some floragro in there by itself? For the K?


No, not what I'm saying lol. If you add grow, you'll have to drop micro and supplement calmag... which will be a better ratio for your N this late in flower anyway.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Yeah, its my fault I didnt mention it. And yeah, thank goodness we talked about that orange bastard so much because of me sharing pics. This online community is priceless


Now you know for next time lol. You should still get some very quality bud off there. They look delicious, rot and all lol.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Now you know for next time lol. You should still get some very quality bud off there. They look delicious, rot and all lol.


Dude. Digging into them, they were soooo damn sticky!!! Just covered inside and out in trichomes... Im falling apart over here by how happy I am with it, even if I lost some to rot. Again, thanks for everyones tips that got me to this point haha


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Dude. Digging into them, they were soooo damn sticky!!! Just covered inside and out in trichomes... Im falling apart over here by how happy I am with it, even if I lost some to rot. Again, thanks for everyones tips that got me to this point haha


I'm sure you can pull some clean testers off that rotted stuff lol. Just to further that satisfaction a bit.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm sure you can pull some clean testers off that rotted stuff lol. Just to further that satisfaction a bit.


I was thinking the same thing hahaha


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> No, not what I'm saying lol. If you add grow, you'll have to drop micro and supplement calmag... which will be a better ratio for your N this late in flower anyway.


specific ratio of floragro to florabloom? or do i just literally supplant the floramicro with calmag?

@BigOleNugs19

http://www.jnjonlineauction.com/detail.asp?id=933341&n=4188QP-LG-DEHUMIDIFIER-WORKS-GREAT

this near you at all? west michigan - LG dehumidifier for $17 currently


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> specific ratio of floragro to florabloom? or do i just literally supplant the floragro with calmag?
> 
> @BigOleNugs19
> 
> ...


I would do grow at half of what you are doing bloom, and supplement calmag at normal dosage. No micro.

Honestly, you don't need all that other shit either... the trio has everything you need to grow the best smoke you can, except microbes. 

Ratios aren't everything per se. You have to blend your ratios with your ppm. Example, grow is 2-1-6. So 100ppm would be 20ppm N, 10ppm P, and 60ppm K. You could grow a full plant at that ratio, but in reality, you'll overdose the K before you can get sufficient N or P.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

discovering another method out there, the "Lucas" method - you completely ignore floragro and just use micro/bloom the entire time in a 1:2 ratio

might try that on a future grow


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 1, 2019)

So when I switch to flower do I keep running the trio in equal parts still for the first two weeks then up the bloom when it start going ?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> specific ratio of floragro to florabloom? or do i just literally supplant the floramicro with calmag?
> 
> @BigOleNugs19
> 
> ...


Ehhhh thats about 90 miles away. Good price though...


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm sure you can pull some clean testers off that rotted stuff lol. Just to further that satisfaction a bit.


Success


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> discovering another method out there, the "Lucas" method - you completely ignore floragro and just use micro/bloom the entire time in a 1:2 ratio
> 
> might try that on a future grow


Never heard of it. You could run those 2, not a bad mix, but why even bother with the trio then? Why not just get a 10-20-20 and supplement calmag? Would be a hell of a lot cheaper that way.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So when I switch to flower do I keep running the trio in equal parts still for the first two weeks then up the bloom when it start going ?


Equal til the 3rd week in, then start bumping bloom til you get doubled if it'll take it. Then just keep it at that ratio until pistils start turning, even if you have to bump overall ppm. Once they start, you should be close to 2 weeks from chop and you can cut micro in half til it finishes.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Success View attachment 4358433


That should catch you a few buzzes lol.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

So.... how do you guys go about drying testers? Should I just let it dry naturally like I normally would or should I speed dry it someway?


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Never heard of it. You could run those 2, not a bad mix, but why even bother with the trio then? Why not just get a 10-20-20 and supplement calmag? Would be a hell of a lot cheaper that way.


yeah based on what i can tell you never buy gro at all. One bottle of micro (5-0-1) to two bottles of bloom (0-5-4) so the ratio would be 5-10-9

G-M-B (Grow-Micro-Bloom) in mL
0-5mL-10mL - For Vegetative cycle (18/6)
0-8mL-16mL - For Flowering cycle (12/12)

https://forum.grasscity.com/threads/lucas-formula.168243/#post-1776625


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> So.... how do you guys go about drying testers? Should I just let it dry naturally like I normally would or should I speed dry it someway?


toaster oven is what i've been told to do but i've never done it


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> So.... how do you guys go about drying testers? Should I just let it dry naturally like I normally would or should I speed dry it someway?


Dehydrator. Harsh as fuck, but you won't be able to judge anything but buzz at this point anyway. Water pieces will do you a solid.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

I dont have a toaster oven or a dehydrator. Maybe I will just let it dry itself out. I can wait a little while


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah based on what i can tell you never buy gro at all. One bottle of micro (5-0-1) to two bottles of bloom (0-5-4) so the ratio would be 5-10-9
> 
> G-M-B (Grow-Micro-Bloom) in mL
> 0-5mL-10mL - For Vegetative cycle (18/6)
> ...


Try it and see if you like it. He's running traditional hydro, topping off with nute solution.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 1, 2019)

Here is the legend og crinkle cut, that makes up half of the legend breath I got on the way, I'll take the legend breath to f2s and beyond, fem and reg prolly before I cross it into one of my lines that will be well worked by that time, gonna be top top grade. I'll be letting y'all hit the f2s and etc as well.
Xed with dessert breath male from genuity. Can't wait.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I dont have a toaster oven or a dehydrator. Maybe I will just let it dry itself out. I can wait a little while


Your oven probably won't go low enough and I fucking hate microwaves. Warm, dry room out of the light will work fine.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Hey 3M, heres that wacky bud again... its not spreading. The plant is starting to fade a littleView attachment 4358401 View attachment 4358402


I like your little cloning station there ... What did you make that out of ?


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Try it and see if you like it. He's running traditional hydro, topping off with nute solution.


i do like the simplicity. the ratio never changes (1:2) and you literally just add back until the ppm reaches its desired ppm

right now i'm juggling 8 bottles and when i need to adapt i have a hard time thinking outside the schedule already provided to me


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

@BigOleNugs19 i forget, what lights are you using?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @BigOleNugs19 i forget, what lights are you using?


8x qb96s in flower


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I like your little cloning station there ... What did you make that out of ?


Cloning station? I cant find the post you quoted. I dont have a cloning station? Haha


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i do like the simplicity. the ratio never changes (1:2) and you literally just add back until the ppm reaches its desired ppm
> 
> right now i'm juggling 8 bottles and when i need to adapt i have a hard time thinking outside the schedule already provided to me



What's something you are very familiar with?

It's always best to assimilate something you don't know with something you do. We call it snowmobiling in the tactical realm.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> 8x qb96s in flower


fucking hell... lol

*looks at his 4x QB120's*


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> fucking hell... lol
> 
> *looks at his 4x QB120's*


Lol, Im sorry bro... I went wild with it


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> What's something you are very familiar with?
> 
> It's always best to assimilate something you don't know with something you do. We call it snowmobiling in the tactical realm.


i'm in IT - i know computers

i just wish there was a way to count the individual micro nutes in the water and literally tell me "hey, she needs more potassium" lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> fucking hell... lol
> 
> *looks at his 4x QB120's*


I'm gonna start calling you Giffy lol. You always find the perfect ones too.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i'm in IT - i know computers
> 
> i just wish there was a way to count the individual micro nutes in the water and literally tell me "hey, she needs more potassium" lol


There is... sort of. Gimme an hr or 2 to learn IT and I'll drop you a line as to how you can assimilate.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

Ethos goin crazy


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Ethos goin crazy


those seeds are a lot more manageable at $3 a pop - i have had no desire to buy ethos seeds because of the cost per seed


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> There is... sort of. Gimme an hr or 2 to learn IT and I'll drop you a line as to how you can assimilate.


not sure if serious - but if you are i'd be grateful for the help getting my brain wrapped around this aspect of the grow.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> not sure if serious - but if you are i'd be grateful for the help getting my brain wrapped around this aspect of the grow.


Yea, I was serious. Already started lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Once I got done with everything it was ok lol. Lots of heavy lifting today. Bright side, I got everybody's gear around to go out in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 4358298


Gear? 
Did I miss something?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gear?
> Did I miss something?


Batch of compost tea bags for hydro.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Cloning station? I cant find the post you quoted. I dont have a cloning station? Haha


That was in response to schmebulock. LOL It was supposed to be anyway. he had that nice little crate looking contraption to plug is little rockwool cubes in.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> not sure if serious - but if you are i'd be grateful for the help getting my brain wrapped around this aspect of the grow.


I'm assuming you work primarily with networking? Or do you manage hardware and software as well.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> That was in response to schmebulock. LOL It was supposed to be anyway. he had that nice little crate looking contraption to plug is little rockwool cubes in.


Hey thanks! It's pretty useful
Rockwool cubes: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XQECROY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Super Sprouter w/ hood and light and heating pad: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01ISSZZLO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1
grodan tray: https://www.amazon.com/Grodan-GL56707445-Gro-Smart-Tray-Insert/dp/B004PTFZ48
temp controller for heating pad: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01I15S6OM




3rd Monkey said:


> I'm assuming you work primarily with networking? Or do you manage hardware and software as well.


yeah i do networking, hardware, and software, all tiers


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Batch of compost tea bags for hydro.


That's awesome! 
I'm always brewing a batch of tea this time of year.

I've ran everything from worm castings to straight compost, but I've seen the best results using BU's Best tomato bags.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's awesome!
> I'm always brewing a batch of tea this time of year.
> View attachment 4358450
> I've ran everything from worm castings to straight compost, but I've seen the best results using BU's Best tomato bags.


Can't go wrong with compost. I make my own, it is vermicompost. 

Never tried that stuff. I can't imagine it's better than fresh though?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Can't go wrong with compost. I make my own, it is vermicompost.
> 
> Never tried that stuff. I can't imagine it's better than fresh though?


Dunno. 
Probably depends on the composition. 
Do you formulate yours with kelp, worm castings and equisetum? 

Pretty sure it's easy to keep microbes alive & healthy in a dry environment. 
Oregonism XL is a good example...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

@schmebulock 

Alright, think I've got a solid analogy for you.

Ppm is basically data. Too little data, there's no sustenance to feed the system to operate. Too much data, there's an overload and it can't be sorted fast enough to process. Simple enough, I know you understand this. 

Now, since ppm is just data, it is fairly useless in its raw form. It needs to be sorted, organized, collected, and stored. Luckily, the plant does all of that for you, you just input the data.

To make this easier, you provide an amount of data that can be easily handled, without lacking enough to function or without overloading. This is why I have you top off with fresh, as opposed to traditional hydro. It allows you to take information from the data and store it, to remove it from the equation. If you constantly bombard the system with data, eventually you are going to need to do a dump to offset the overload, or reservoir reset. 

Sometimes you will encounter incomplete information, generally from a lack of needed data. This usually displays as a deficiency in your plant. This could be from too much data to easily extract the information smoothly, or from a lack of data entirely. 

As your plant grows, so does the amount of storage in the database, along with the analysts to log it. More data in, more info out.

Next, we need to move into what data should be logged versus what is irrelevant, or even harmful, and how to fill your database with the right data at the right time. Pretty sure I didn't tell you anything you didn't know yet, just making sure we are on the same page. Tracking?


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Oregonism XL


ha, clever name


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @schmebulock
> 
> Alright, think I've got a solid analogy for you.
> 
> ...


definitely with you so far


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dunno.
> Probably depends on the composition.
> Do you formulate yours with kelp, worm castings and equisetum?
> 
> ...


Mine is vermicompost, so I use the worms to speed up the process, as well as boost important microbes and supplement a small amount of chelated nutrients. 

You can keep them alive, but temp fluctuation, moisture content and aeration controls the population. Different microbes operate at different temps as well.

Anyhow, as long as folks are reaping the benefits of compost, I'm happy.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> definitely with you so far


Good lol.

Let's talk operating systems, since they are what is going to dictate what data to log and how to log it.

Your operating system (your medium) is going to manage your resources. Obviously, this operating system is going to set most of your parameters. It will also dictate your hardware (roots and foliage) capabilities. 

When you add data, it is managed by your software, and stored on your hardware. Really sorry for redundancy, just correlating computer parts to grow parts lol.

Your job is to input data at the right time and in the right proportion to keep things flowing smoothly. 

Here is how you decide which data to add and when. Back to the cannabis realm. We need to talk nutes. These next few posts I will try to keep as short as I can, but as detailed as I can, but you WILL be able to calculate ppm and know how to proportion it and when.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Here is how you decide which data to add and when. Back to the cannabis realm. We need to talk nutes. These next few posts I will try to keep as short as I can, but as detailed as I can, but you WILL be able to calculate ppm and know how to proportion it and when.


cool, excited lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

This is all based on my opinion about these nutrients, specifically in cannabis, based upon my experience.

NPK

Nitrogen is the 2nd most important nutrient, but is the most used in all stages. It is the building block of the entire plant. Consequently, it has the largest ppm value due to its use. As the plant stops building and growing, decrease N. Usually after stretch.

Phosphorus is in a 3 way tie for 3rd. It is crucial for root development, plant food development and maturity, as well as passing along DNA. Ppm should be at LEAST half of N through veg to support growth but increase as growth stops to increase plant processing and production.

K is singlehandedly the most versatile and important nutrient in all processes. It is the foreman of the build. It decides who shows up and when they go home. It regulates the breathing, feeding, and drinking rate of the plant. Ppm should follow closely to ppm of N, and increase as growth slows, but plant functions increase.

Calcium... if nitrogen are blocks, calcium is the mortar. It's responsible for making sure those blocks stay put and that the foundation stays strong to carry more blocks up. If you use less mortar, the foundation is weak and will crumble and deform. If you use too much, stability is effected. Just like block to mortar ratio, calcium ppm should mimic 1/4-1/8 of nitrogen levels.

Magnesium is what gives leaves that green so they can capture light and use it. Without it, they fade and lose growth rate. Ppm should stay close to half of calcium, more under less than ideal conditions like hot or low humidity.

With the trio, those are the only nutrients that you should ever have to deal with. It has enough sulfur and trace minerals that there should be no issues there.

I kept trying to put it in IT terms, but there's way more intricacy in software programming than I want to try to convey lol. Hopefully that's simple enough.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

It also creates the least waste from nutrient ion bonding in those proportions.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> This is all based on my opinion about these nutrients, specifically in cannabis, based upon my experience.
> 
> NPK
> 
> ...


no worries - this definitely would be difficult to translate into IT

is there a simple way to determine the deficiencies present?


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

This is what i'm going to try next grow - this is what people are swearing by (from growweedeasy.com)

too many people said Lucas Formula had nitrogen deficiencies in flower because the ratio was too low when you are using heavy lights (like quantum boards)

I will still include GFF, Hydroguard, Mammoth P, rapidstart in 1mL increments


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> no worries - this definitely would be difficult to translate into IT
> 
> is there a simple way to determine the deficiencies present?


Depending on what's affected and how, what the nutrient does, is what tells you where to look. Just like in IT, you have to gather and decipher the data at hand. IT, you should be pretty good at complex problem solving and logics. 

Once you are more familiar and adept to how the nutrients interact with your plant, you'll be able to troubleshoot very quickly based upon your logarithmic data.

My advice would be to study nutrient/plant interactions. You don't even need to go as far as ionic bonding to understand it and it will make your grows exponentially easier. 

Charts are nice, but there are too many variables between temp, elevation, humidity, which side of the equator, natural CO2 ppm, etc, that make them perfect for everyone. Hence, there are hundreds of feed charts for the same sets of nutes. Dynamic data...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> This is what i'm going to try next grow - this is what people are swearing by (from growweedeasy.com)
> 
> too many people said Lucas Formula had nitrogen deficiencies in flower because the ratio was too low when you are using heavy lights (like quantum boards)
> 
> I will still include GFF, Hydroguard, Mammoth P, rapidstart in 1mL increments


Any chart that tells me to change my res every 7-10 days... I say FU! Lol.

Why? Why waste the water, the nutes, and most importantly... my time?


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Depending on what's affected and how, what the nutrient does, is what tells you where to look. Just like in IT, you have to gather and decipher the data at hand. IT, you should be pretty good at complex problem solving and logics.
> 
> Once you are more familiar and adept to how the nutrients interact with your plant, you'll be able to troubleshoot very quickly based upon your logarithmic data.
> 
> ...


makes sense - i definitely want to understand what's happening each time i review the data. Bought a calendar to keep in the garden so i can track daily changes and make notes of what i've done


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Any chart that tells me to change my res every 7-10 days... I say FU! Lol.
> 
> Why? Why waste the water, the nutes, and most importantly... my time?


i thought it was beneficial to ditch all the bonded junk from time to time? couple other guides i found said they change it out after they've filled the reservoir the same amount as what it can hold. So if you've put a gallon back in every day for the last 4 days you need to swap the water out of a 4 gallon (5 gallon) bucket for fresh stuff


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> makes sense - i definitely want to understand what's happening each time i review the data. Bought a calendar to keep in the garden so i can track daily changes and make notes of what i've done


Hell of a good start. 

Start checking out some agricultural books and finding nutrient breakdowns if you need further in depth. Once you get the hang of it, it just becomes routine like anything else.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i thought it was beneficial to ditch all the bonded junk from time to time? couple other guides i found said they change it out after they've filled the reservoir the same amount as what it can hold. So if you've put a gallon back in every day for the last 4 days you need to swap the water out of a 4 gallon (5 gallon) bucket for fresh stuff


That bonded junk isn't hurting anything. You can't even see it, so it's not taking up much space.

You can ditch it or you can calculate it into final ppm. Whichever is easier for the grower to manipulate. Personally, I don't res swap unless I have to because of the ecosystem I build in there and it would just be wasteful.

I don't think @iceman2494 swaps either.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That bonded junk isn't hurting anything. You can't even see it, so it's not taking up much space.
> 
> You can ditch it or you can calculate it into final ppm. Whichever is easier for the grower to manipulate. Personally, I don't res swap unless I have to because of the ecosystem I build in there and it would just be wasteful.
> 
> I don't think @iceman2494 swaps either.


so at the very minimum, 1 res change between veg to flower and that's it?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> so at the very minimum, 1 change between veg to flower and that's it?


Very minimum, no change at all. Top off with fresh, feed it down, bump bloom nutes.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

The plant doesn't just go cold turkey on nutrients. It needs them all, at all times. Just different increments.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Very minimum, no change at all. Top off with fresh, feed it down, bump bloom nutes.


Feed it down? So when I fed the plant 1300 4 days ago and it came back 1150, then 1100, then 980 - is that feeding it down?

when do I decide to bump ppm back up? end of the week? could I just say monday of each week is the feed day on the bucket and then the rest of the week i'm just topping off the reservoir?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Feed it down? So when I fed the plant 1300 4 days ago and it came back 1150, then 1100, then 980 - is that feeding it down?
> 
> when do I decide to bump ppm back up? end of the week? could I just say monday of each week is the feed day on the bucket and then the rest of the week i'm just topping off the reservoir?


Yea, that's feeding down. I thought you were just topping off with fresh and reloading when it bottoms out? Maybe that was smoke, but I thought we talked about it. My bad.

You just want to let the feed drop down til it almost stops dropping completely. There's a taper. That could be 3 days from now, that could be a week. I believe you're using RO, so once you hit 300-100, she should start to stall.

If you wind up with deficiencies on your way down to bottoming out, write it down, so when you reload, you can bump that element up and only that element. That's how you dial in without too much collateral because you can always bump as it's bottoming to adjust the deficiency before it's a deficiency.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

Once again, I don't grow traditionally, so this will conflict just about every other hydro method out there, so don't get confused by that.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, that's feeding down. I thought you were just topping off with fresh and reloading when it bottoms out? Maybe that was smoke, but I thought we talked about it. My bad.
> 
> You just want to let the feed drop down til it almost stops dropping completely. There's a taper. That could be 3 days from now, that could be a week. I believe you're using RO, so once you hit 300-100, she should start to stall.
> 
> If you wind up with deficiencies on your way down to bottoming out, write it down, so when you reload, you can bump that element up and only that element. That's how you dial in without too much collateral because you can always bump as it's bottoming to adjust the deficiency before it's a deficiency.


so is it normal to see a plant consume 150-200 ppm a day? i was dropping from 1300 to 1150 to 1120 to 980 (i think the middle one had only 30 ppm drop but it dropped 140 the next day)



3rd Monkey said:


> Once again, I don't grow traditionally, so this will conflict just about every other hydro method out there, so don't get confused by that.


no worries - trying to understand how to handle what i'm looking at when i pull the bucket open.

on that note - if you'll recall i made a pizza slice in the lid for access - what did you end up doing again?

sealable grommet?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> so is it normal to see a plant consume 150-200 ppm a day? i was dropping from 1300 to 1150 to 1120 to 980 (i think the middle one had only 30 ppm drop but it dropped 140 the next day)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In heavy flower, yea it's possible. Some feed lighter, some feed heavier, but depends on plant size too. Fat kids gotta eat!

I just lift my lid to top off.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> In heavy flower, yea it's possible. Some feed lighter, some feed heavier, but depends on plant size too. Fat kids gotta eat!
> 
> I just lift my lid to top off.


oh right you have the 8 gallon ez stor buckets lol, those lids are nice


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> oh right you have the 8 gallon ez stor buckets lol, those lids are nice


Not me. I have 3 gallon round ones. Nugs has those. I'm running organic, so I don't check ph or ppm or temps. Treating it just like soil.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Not me. I have 3 gallon round ones. Nugs has those. I'm running organic, so I don't check ph or ppm or temps. Treating it just like soil.


ah my bad - cool that your amendments can keep it all together!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> ah my bad - cool that your amendments can keep it all together!


So far so good.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> So far so good.


thank you for the information 3M - i hope to get through this next DWC without as many deficiencies


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

The majority of your trace elements show up in new growth. Same with calcium. 

The majority of your macronutrients show up on lower growth. Same with magnesium.

The rest is just knowing what to look for next. Experience and repitition are your saving graces.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Experience and repitition are your saving graces.


roger that!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 1, 2019)

I think I’ve done one res change . That was to the bh when it had gotten root rot .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 1, 2019)

Mine I’ll bump up to 400 after it bottoms out and it’ll take a large chunk like 100 ppm . Then next reading it’ll be a normal 20-30 a day


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Mine I’ll bump up to 400 after it bottoms out and it’ll take a large chunk like 100 ppm . Then next reading it’ll be a normal 20-30 a day


That's the chelated elements being used up. They absorb much quicker.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> This is what i'm going to try next grow - this is what people are swearing by (from growweedeasy.com)
> 
> too many people said Lucas Formula had nitrogen deficiencies in flower because the ratio was too low when you are using heavy lights (like quantum boards)
> 
> I will still include GFF, Hydroguard, Mammoth P, rapidstart in 1mL increments


I’m using this feeding schedule as we speak. I switched to it when I was having issues and it got me back on track and has kept my plants healthy ever since I highly recommend giving it a try


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m using this feeding schedule as we speak. I switched to it when I was having issues and it got me back on track and has kept my plants healthy ever since I highly recommend giving it a try















I'll give it a whirl with such praise!


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m using this feeding schedule as we speak. I switched to it when I was having issues and it got me back on track and has kept my plants healthy ever since I highly recommend giving it a try


one question though - do you still include all your other additives or did you cut it all out and go to a simple 4 part platform?

ex: hydroguard, mammoth p, etc..


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 1, 2019)

I’m a nerd and I subscribe to loot crate .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

All y'alls shit should be there by Friday the latest, but I pulled a fucktard and didn't put the instructions in.... 

I'll pm you guys the details so it doesn't get lost in here. My bad.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m a nerd and I subscribe to loot crate .


What's that?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 1, 2019)

Nerd toys . Like super hero shit , old cartoons or movies . You get a t shirt with whatever theme of the month is.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Nerd toys . Like super hero shit , old cartoons or movies . You get a t shirt with whatever theme of the month is.


sounds fun

i almost subscribed to a beef jerky of the month box - till i learned it was rarely flavorful - just the "SPICIEST MOTHERFUCKER you could stuff in your face!" type jerky

i passed lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> I'll give it a whirl with such praise!


It’s worked for me. I was given this by someone on these forums and it was highly recommended especially for RO water. Guess it’s been tested quite a bit and seems to have been successful for a good number of people.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 1, 2019)

If anyone is interested in it .. don’t . Service is shit . Did a 3 month back and March . Didn’t get April’s box till June , still haven’t MSU’s box and it’s july . For a company to send once a month , I must be crazy .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> sounds fun
> 
> i almost subscribed to a beef jerky of the month box - till i learned it was rarely flavorful - just the "SPICIEST MOTHERFUCKER you could stuff in your face!" type jerky
> 
> i passed lol


Was going to do the daily high club .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 1, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> one question though - do you still include all your other additives or did you cut it all out and go to a simple 4 part platform?
> 
> ex: hydroguard, mammoth p, etc..


I add the hydro guard haven’t added mammoth yet. The mammoth I only use in flower never veg. But I use hydroguard all the way through.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m a nerd and I subscribe to loot crate .


Bro I need to get on that shit!! I have a huge funko pop collection. Something like 150-200 pops lol. I’ve looked at the stoner monthly boxes too they look dope. You get glass in every box and a bunch of stoner/smoker accessories and a t shirt every month or some shit like they don’t remember the name of it though. In Colorado there’s one for dabs where’s they send you like 10 different types of 1 gram dabs ever month. That would Be sweet


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 1, 2019)

(Loot crate) Have a lot of rick and morty shit that I got . They send some cool ass shirts . It’s cool but this experience is kinda a bummer . Right now it’s 50% off . 11$ a month basically.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> (Loot crate) Have a lot of rick and morty shit that I got . They send some cool ass shirts . It’s cool but this experience is kinda a bummer . Right now it’s 50% off . 11$ a month basically.


Crazy shitty to hear they’re fucking around. 

What was that post you had earlier about ethos?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 1, 2019)

Which one .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Which one .


Idk whatever you posted earlier


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 1, 2019)

Don’t think I posted anything about ethos today.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 1, 2019)

I don’t get it . Maybe water temp is to high ? It was at 78 . Ph and ppm are good . Temps can go from 78-84 and rh is in 50s.the tip is from the shell coming off . Not burn


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

I posted about ethos


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I don’t get it . Maybe water temp is to high ? It was at 78 . Ph and ppm are good . Temps can go from 78-84 and rh is in 50s.the tip is from the shell coming off . Not burn


Skipped the first set on both...

It's too young to have any deficiencies. They don't look unhealthy either. More variegated plants like the skunk?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

My trainwreck is getting some slight variegation. Its 93° and 68% rH.... everything seems to be taking it decently atleast


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Skipped the first set on both...
> 
> It's too young to have any deficiencies. They don't look unhealthy either. More variegated plants like the skunk?


Have no idea .maybe it’s my tap water ? They arnt bad looking . Just odd color again


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> My trainwreck is getting some slight variegation. Its 93° and 68% rH.... everything seems to be taking it decently atleast


Good darts.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Have no idea .maybe it’s my tap water ? They arnt bad looking . Just odd color again


I dunno. You said your light is up, doesn't look like light burn though. Looks like mag, but to progress that far you'd have brown spotting and in the first set. Chlorine def looks similar, but your tap should have it.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I dunno. You said your light is up, doesn't look like light burn though. Looks like mag, but to progress that far you'd have brown spotting and in the first set. Chlorine def looks similar, but your tap should have it.


Water temp to high and not enough oxygen?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Water temp to high and not enough oxygen?


They would wilt.


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> My trainwreck is getting some slight variegation. Its 93° and 68% rH.... everything seems to be taking it decently atleast


I have to see your veriegated pot.


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 1, 2019)

Finally I get paid in 2 days. Quite a load going to you two!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> I have to see your veriegated pot.


Its the slightest bit, I will post a pic and tag you when I can brother


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 1, 2019)

@BigOleNugs19 is getting my last Jack's Cleaner, lucky lucky!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 1, 2019)

Just ordered a few bodhi raspberry hashplant reg and bodhi granola funk reg and ethos orange kush cake


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> @BigOleNugs19 is getting my last Jack's Cleaner, lucky lucky!


Thanks bro!!!!!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Just ordered a few bodhi raspberry hashplant reg and bodhi granola funk reg and ethos orange kush cake


Sounds like some straight killers Moab


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Sounds like some straight killers Moab


Hear Bodhi is one of the best breeders on the market. Ordered a handful of his stuff to see if it’s high end. Ethos orange kush cake... well. It is what it is lol.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hear Bodhi is one of the best breeders on the market. Ordered a handful of his stuff to see if it’s high end. Ethos orange kush cake... well. It is what it is lol.


Ive heard good things about Bodhi as well. Cant wait to see what you do with them!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

Heres a pic of my trainwreck dwc! Doing great so far! The heat of the day didnt seem to bother her at all.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Heres a pic of my trainwreck dwc! Doing great so far! The heat of the day didnt seem to bother her at all.
> View attachment 4358730


They take off quick, don't they lol.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> They take off quick, don't they lol.


Im lovin it


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

Thats day 14


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 1, 2019)

Show us how it's done Nugs! Looking good


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

I really have no clue what I am doin. Just doin what 3M and the other fellas tell me to do haha. Its actually really hands-off. Much less work than handwatering coco


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 1, 2019)

In looking at your leaves, they have really defined ridges in them. Very healthy and strong tone. Im sure thats from great oxyen and food


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I posted about ethosView attachment 4358691


I like the sound of this lol. This is why I’m going to be running a shit ton of ethos in the foreseeable future.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 1, 2019)

And can I ask what the medium is in your netpot?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I really have no clue what I am doin. Just doin what 3M and the other fellas tell me to do haha. Its actually really hands-off. Much less work than handwatering coco


Can’t fucking agree more with this! I’m pretty sold on DWC it’ll probably take place of my hempys. We will see how harvest goes.... if it goes well then I’m all in on DWC for my photos in my 4x4 and I’ll be running coco DTW for autos in my 2x4.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

Hooked on hydro lol.


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 1, 2019)

So I just won a pretty cool light. Not made for cannabis, but for aquariums and it's 100% customizable from a phone app. Sunrise/sunset, weather effects, 3k to 25k lights temperature (also adjustable). I think it's 65w real watts of Led if i recall.

https://www.fluvalaquatics.com/us/aquasky-led/


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 1, 2019)

27W. I think it will be a nice addition. Me and my low wattage crap lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Hooked on hydro lol.


You told me it would happen lol.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> And can I ask what the medium is in your netpot?


Thats a coco/perlite mix. Same stuff that I use with my coco plants.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 1, 2019)

Alright @3rd Monkey gotta figure something out lol. So my ppm was 1100 last night this PM it was 750. My freaking plant drank 3/4 of a gallon today I just topped off with plain RO water. Here’s the conundrum. I swap my reservoir on Saturdays. There’s no fucking way I make it from Saturday to Saturday on 1100 ppm with how much it drank. So I’m going to have to add PPM mid week to make it to res change.... I don’t really wanna add straight to my reservoir can I make a soup in a gallon jug with this weeks schedule but make it like 5-8 times the recommended strength and use it and the RO to top off to get me in my ppm range? Another option I have is to run a 5 gallon bucket instead of 3.5 to possibly make it from Saturday to Saturday.... I know you don’t change reservoir but say you did is this how you could go about it? How would you go about it if you DID swap reservoirs?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Alright @3rd Monkey gotta figure something out lol. So my ppm was 1100 last night this PM it was 750. My freaking plant drank 3/4 of a gallon today I just topped off with plain RO water. Here’s the conundrum. I swap my reservoir on Saturdays. There’s no fucking way I make it from Saturday to Saturday on 1100 ppm with how much it drank. So I’m going to have to add PPM mid week to make it to res change.... I don’t really wanna add straight to my reservoir can I make a soup in a gallon jug with this weeks schedule but make it like 5-8 times the recommended strength and use it and the RO to top off to get me in my ppm range? Another option I have is to run a 5 gallon bucket instead of 3.5 to possibly make it from Saturday to Saturday.... I know you don’t change reservoir but say you did is this how you could go about it? How would you go about it if you DID swap reservoirs?


I do change a res sometimes, for various reasons. It's no big deal if you do. You just mix a new bucket like you would when you start. It's best to let it stabilize for 2-3 days, in my opinion. I don't make a habit out of it because I think it's wasteful and the microbiology.

Yea, you can make a high test gallon and add it, balance it back with RO. It's not ideal, in my opinion, but it won't hurt. The 5 gallon bucket would be the better option though. 

Third option is to take the res water from the 3, put it in the 5 and top off.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I do change a res sometimes, for various reasons. It's no big deal if you do. You just mix a new bucket like you would when you start. It's best to let it stabilize for 2-3 days, in my opinion. I don't make a habit out of it because I think it's wasteful and the microbiology.
> 
> Yea, you can make a high test gallon and add it, balance it back with RO. It's not ideal, in my opinion, but it won't hurt. The 5 gallon bucket would be the better option though.
> 
> Third option is to take the res water from the 3, put it in the 5 and top off.


Alright cool so I knew what to do just verifying lol. I appreciate it! I think I’m going need to move to the 5 gallon bucket. Was t prepared for this lol. I’m going to run the 3’s for veg and flower in 5’s from here on out. May go to bigger reservoirs in the future now that I’m seeing where these issues are coming up. The fucking growth is getting insane I mean it’s put on 4”-5” in 4 days from flip. I mean crazy quick. I’ve bought a 2x4 tent to compliment my 4x4 fucking stoked. I’ll probably Be running autos in the 2x4 and photos in the 4x4. lol absolutely loving the DWC.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 1, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Alright cool so I knew what to do just verifying lol. I appreciate it! I think I’m going need to move to the 5 gallon bucket. Was t prepared for this lol. I’m going to run the 3’s for veg and flower in 5’s from here on out. May go to bigger reservoirs in the future now that I’m seeing where these issues are coming up. The fucking growth is getting insane I mean it’s put on 4”-5” in 4 days from flip. I mean crazy quick. I’ve bought a 2x4 tent to compliment my 4x4 fucking stoked. I’ll probably Be running autos in the 2x4 and photos in the 4x4. lol absolutely loving the DWC.


Yessir, sounds like you got the hang of it!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 1, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yessir, sounds like you got the hang of it!


MUCH appreciated brother!! I’m getting hooked lol. Can’t wait to see what these flowers look like.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Alright cool so I knew what to do just verifying lol. I appreciate it! I think I’m going need to move to the 5 gallon bucket. Was t prepared for this lol. I’m going to run the 3’s for veg and flower in 5’s from here on out. May go to bigger reservoirs in the future now that I’m seeing where these issues are coming up. The fucking growth is getting insane I mean it’s put on 4”-5” in 4 days from flip. I mean crazy quick. I’ve bought a 2x4 tent to compliment my 4x4 fucking stoked. I’ll probably Be running autos in the 2x4 and photos in the 4x4. lol absolutely loving the DWC.


Please let us see your beauties!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Please let us see your beauties!


LSD
 

Banana Hammock 
  

Purple majik #1&#2 and Pillow Factory
       

@BigOleNugs19


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> LSD
> View attachment 4358816
> 
> Banana Hammock
> ...


Looking lovely! Your BH is doing well! Mine is meh...  My Bosleys Waves testers are doing way better. My lsd looks about a day ahead of yours, which it is lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Looking lovely! Your BH is doing well! Mine is meh... View attachment 4358834 View attachment 4358835My Bosleys Waves testers are doing way better. My lsd looks about a day ahead of yours, which it is lol


Thank you! The Banana Hammock is a funky bitch to grow. She’s definitely getting stout though. I’m glad she’s the one I’m learning the DWC on because she’s such a tough one to grow. Hopefully it’ll make the easier ones to grow a walk in the park. The LSD definitely happy. Can’t wait for her to take off. Did you add nutes to begin with? Or are you in straight water? Those Bosleys look great! So does that DWC girl!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

Yeah, I cant remember the exact ppms I put in. Something like 115ppm of base nutes and then like 3ml of hydroguard. Her roots havent hit the water yet.

My trainwreck dwc seems to have taken the nuted water just fine so far. I even bumped her up a little already.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Yeah, I cant remember the exact ppms I put in. Something like 115ppm of base nutes and then like 3ml of hydroguard. Her roots havent hit the water yet.
> 
> My trainwreck dwc seems to have taken the nuted water just fine so far. I even bumped her up a little already.


Ya I’m debating on adding some nutes tonight. My LSD’s toes are in he reservoir.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Ya I’m debating on adding some nutes tonight. My LSD’s toes are in he reservoir.


I havent had as much time to really look at my garden besides in the am. Ill have to check and see how my LSD's roots are doing


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 1, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I havent had as much time to really look at my garden besides in the am. Ill have to check and see how my LSD's roots are doing


Word! Just added week 1 nutes reservoir is at 275 ppm. See how it takes it may have to back it off


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 1, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Word! Just added week 1 nutes reservoir is at 275 ppm. See how it takes it may have to back it off


I think 3M recommended 125-150ppm to start. For base nutes.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 2, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Can’t fucking agree more with this! I’m pretty sold on DWC it’ll probably take place of my hempys. We will see how harvest goes.... if it goes well then I’m all in on DWC for my photos in my 4x4 and I’ll be running coco DTW for autos in my 2x4.





Smokexbreak said:


> LSD
> View attachment 4358816
> 
> Banana Hammock
> ...


Damn... looking great Smokes!


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 2, 2019)

@3rd Monkey @Smokexbreak

morning gents!

ok I planted my seedlings week ago tonight - should I start 1/4 strength nutes? 1/10th?

one on left actually looks worse today than yesterday

theres water in the rockwool but i put it in the rockwool 3 days ago at this point - i do have some taproots forming below the cube - but not much yet


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

DWC update for trainwreck,
pH steady at 5.7
Ppm up from 213 to 231

Been swapping ice bottles 3 times a day now. Topped off with RO water. No nutrients or anything added. Is the plant still feeding the microbes and thats why ppm went up again?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @3rd Monkey @Smokexbreak
> 
> morning gents!
> 
> ...


If you're going to feed, just keep it light. Less is more lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> DWC update for trainwreck,
> pH steady at 5.7
> Ppm up from 213 to 231
> 
> ...


No, your ppm shouldn't be going up like that anymore. You have a better ppm in there now.

Any nutrients that could leach out of your coco into the water?


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If you're going to feed, just keep it light. Less is more lol.


sorry, I was more asking if that's what you would do at this point. Should I let them keep sucking up tap water? 110 ppm tap water

should I leave them in the cloner hood until their roots extend into the water in the bottom of the hood?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> sorry, I was more asking if that's what you would do at this point. Should I let them keep sucking up tap water? 110 ppm tap water
> 
> should I leave them in the cloner hood until their roots extend into the water in the bottom of the hood?


Are they going in dwc buckets? 

If so, it doesn't matter. You can move them or leave them there to spit a tap. If you put them in a bucket, use light bubbles til it kicks roots. I wouldn't add nutes to the cube itself. 110 ppm tap is fine for that.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> No, your ppm shouldn't be going up like that anymore. You have a better ppm in there now.
> 
> Any nutrients that could leach out of your coco into the water?


The dolemite lime but the coco thats been in there has been in there a while. My roots are starting to turn a little yellowish it looks like?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> The dolemite lime but the coco thats been in there has been in there a while. My roots are starting to turn a little yellowish it looks like?


Ah that's right. Dolomite is slow release. So it's possible that could be leaching still.

I think I can see the yellowing you're talking about. There's no funky smell in there, right?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Ah that's right. Dolomite is slow release. So it's possible that could be leaching still.
> 
> I think I can see the yellowing you're talking about. There's no funky smell in there, right?


Nope no smell at the moment. Remember, my temps have been in the 90s and 80s in the room. I bet my res is getting into the warmer temps. Been swapping ice bottles 3 times a day. Only did hydroguard one time since I made this res up


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Nope no smell at the moment. Remember, my temps have been in the 90s and 80s in the room. I bet my res is getting into the warmer temps. Been swapping ice bottles 3 times a day. Only did hydroguard one time since I made this res up


Same room as the flower tent, gotcha. If that hydroguard doesn't protect those roots even with warm temps, throw it the fuck away, it's useless. You can try adding a little more to boost your count.

Those bags should be there by Friday at the latest. Those bacteria will handle into the low 80s for sure. 

How far is the water below your net cup?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Same room as the flower tent, gotcha. If that hydroguard doesn't protect those roots even with warm temps, throw it the fuck away, it's useless. You can try adding a little more to boost your count.
> 
> Those bags should be there by Friday at the latest. Those bacteria will handle into the low 80s for sure.
> 
> How far is the water below your net cup?


I'll add 2ml of hydroguard. Its only about an inch or two from the water when closed. Is that too close?


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Are they going in dwc buckets?
> 
> If so, it doesn't matter. You can move them or leave them there to spit a tap. If you put them in a bucket, use light bubbles til it kicks roots. I wouldn't add nutes to the cube itself. 110 ppm tap is fine for that.


ok sounds good - thank you

i'll give them another day to get a little bigger before i put them into their forever homes lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I'll add 2ml of hydroguard. Its only about an inch or two from the water when closed. Is that too close?


No, that's good. You don't want it too close, just checking.

Try the hydroguard, hopefully it helps. If you start getting a funky smell in there or your roots start tangling, then you'll know it's bad juju. 

Top growth looks good here, but shades of green always look different on a screen.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 2, 2019)

oh sorry, yes i will be moving them to DWC. i'll wait till they start to grow out their tap root a bit more before moving them over to the netcups


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> oh sorry, yes i will be moving them to DWC. i'll wait till they start to grow out their tap root a bit more before moving them over to the netcups


That's fine. Won't hurt anything that way. DWC leads the way lol!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> No, that's good. You don't want it too close, just checking.
> 
> Try the hydroguard, hopefully it helps. If you start getting a funky smell in there or your roots start tangling, then you'll know it's bad juju.
> 
> Top growth looks good here, but shades of green always look different on a screen.


Top growth is looking fantastic to me, not at all yellow and not a darker green either. Just down the middle. I added hydroguard, actually removed a couple cups of water cause it was under an onch from the net cup. Ppm is now 213? Maybe I need to order a new meter..... but yeah, my humidity is in the low 60s and temp is currently 84°. Should I start cooling it to help control it once the heat of the day starts? It will still be in the low-mid 80s. I will turn it off when I shut the flower tent


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Top growth is looking fantastic to me, not at all yellow and not a darker green either. Just down the middle. I added hydroguard, actually removed a couple cups of water cause it was under an onch from the net cup. Ppm is now 213? Maybe I need to order a new meter..... but yeah, my humidity is in the low 60s and temp is currently 84°. Should I start cooling it to help control it once the heat of the day starts? It will still be in the low-mid 80s. I will turn it off when I shut the flower tent


Lol, fucking meters. Looks good from where I'm sitting too. I don't see any unhealthy signs.

You can run temps anywhere between 70-90 no problem, as long as you can manage your humidity for those flowers.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Lol, fucking meters. Looks good from where I'm sitting too. I don't see any unhealthy signs.
> 
> You can run temps anywhere between 70-90 no problem, as long as you can manage your humidity for those flowers.


Yeah, my grow is actually attached to my garage so i am leaving the door open to it so the humidity can escape. I think I can get it to drop into the 50s. But if it gets out of control I will put them back in the oven! Haha


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

Oh and I took like 10 long sniffs with my nose in my bucket. No real smells going on yet. If anything it smells fresh


----------



## Jtruog (Jul 2, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Aurora Indica manifold is complete gonna let it get vertical for about 4-5 nodes and flip it on over. I really enjoyed this training method. Now it’s time to see how she fairs in flower.
> 
> View attachment 4354515


Textbook stuff there. Nice job


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Oh and I took like 10 long sniffs with my nose in my bucket. No real smells going on yet. If anything it smells fresh


That's how you want it to smell. Anything unpleasant is no good.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's how you want it to smell. Anything unpleasant is no good.


Ok, well I probably needed more hydroguard regardless. Its good I lowered the water level a bit and I learned how to do a routine checkup. Top growth is good and growing continuously so I am gonna get a new meter! Lol. Thanks 3M


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

Do you guys happen to have a preferred tds meter? Not really wanting to buy a cheap one just to have it brea again


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

I have 2 cheap ones . Haven’t had a problem with it .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 2, 2019)

Decided I'm going to replace my Ghost Of E.T strain that I crossed a while back with my stud beefy skunk pheno, Alien Abduction, to a Ghost og s1. 

Now I'm going to take that same stud and cross it into a keeper Grave yard Whistler(Ghost town f2 X Swayze) And that will be Alien Graveyard. 
Then I'm also going to cross it into my new stud I found for the Royal Robbery f3s, and that's Grave Robber.
This are going high on priority list.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

Im considering one of these. Ive seen some respected growers using them.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

So I ordered from Maine clone company Friday around 4 . They close at 5. Didn’t get a tracking number yet . Should have at least gotten one by Monday . Sent them a text and I’ll wait for the reply . Ordered 2 times without a problem with a 2 day shipping usually.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

Hell yeah! Just ordered it and got free one day shipping.. gonna have her tomorrow!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So I ordered from Maine clone company Friday around 4 . They close at 5. Didn’t get a tracking number yet . Should have at least gotten one by Monday . Sent them a text and I’ll wait for the reply . Ordered 2 times without a problem with a 2 day shipping usually.


They will work with ya I bet, I would almost hope they did mess up on the shipping so you can get more freebies haha


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> They will work with ya I bet, I would almost hope they did mess up on the shipping so you can get more freebies haha


Idk . I sent them a text to see what’s up . They’re usually pretty good good about it


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Idk . I sent them a text to see what’s up . They’re usually pretty good good about it


Freebies coming to Ices house for the weekend!


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 2, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> View attachment 4358981 Im considering one of these. Ive seen some respected growers using them.


i fucking love my truncheon - it's the best stirring stick

that being said i also bought the bluelabs growers toolbox - comes with their high quality PPM and pH meters - both of which tell you when they lose calibration


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 2, 2019)

Think they only give tracking number if you ask. I didn’t get mine las time till I asked. This time. Not even gonna bother asking. It’ll come lol. Always does


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i fucking love my truncheon - it's the best stirring stick
> 
> that being said i also bought the bluelabs growers toolbox - comes with their high quality PPM and pH meters - both of which tell you when they lose calibration


Bet that wasn’t cheap.....


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Bet that wasn’t cheap.....


*shrugs* worth it. I don't have to fuck with ppm or pH - worrying about accuracy is a thing of the past. my cheap pH stick would lose calibration within DAYS of calibrating it. My Bluelabs equipment lasts 30+ days before needing a recalibration.

also, my $10 pH pen died when i dunked it too far into the solution using it as a stirring stick - cheap pens aren't water proof


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> *shrugs* worth it. I don't have to fuck with ppm or pH - worrying about accuracy is a thing of the past. my cheap pH stick would lose calibration within DAYS of calibrating it. My Bluelabs equipment lasts 30+ days before needing a recalibration.
> 
> also, my $10 pH pen died when i dunked it too far into the solution using it as a stirring stick - cheap pens aren't water proof


Oh hell man it’s a worthy investment for sure. I was just saying I know it had to be a decent little investment lol. They’re too notch yeah?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Think they only give tracking number if you ask. I didn’t get mine las time till I asked. This time. Not even gonna bother asking. It’ll come lol. Always does


I don’t but I have informed delivery


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Oh hell man it’s a worthy investment for sure. I was just saying I know it had to be a decent little investment lol. They’re too notch yeah?


yeah that doesn't even count my bluelabs pH controller I bought - keeps the reservoir right at 5.8 pH - that was another 3-400 - wish i had gotten the guardian with the pH controller in it but that was like $700

I don't know what that means - "they're too notch yeah?" ?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah that doesn't even count my bluelabs pH controller I bought - keeps the reservoir right at 5.8 pH - that was another 3-400 - wish i had gotten the guardian with the pH controller in it but that was like $700
> 
> I don't know what that means - "they're too notch yeah?" ?


Meant top notch. Like high end. Auto correct sorry


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Meant top notch. Like high end. Auto correct sorry


Oh, yeah there are definitely higher quality instruments that hold their calibrations for much longer etc. But bluelabs is much cheaper than those.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 2, 2019)

See an ad for bad dawg up top. Think o have some on the way. Neat


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 2, 2019)

My next/current veg run is mostly regs. Fem hunting I guess? Once my flower and veg tent get too full. I clear out what I don’t need and flower both tents.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

Got a tracking number . Won’t be here till the 5th


----------



## Jtruog (Jul 2, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> If it’s your first grow I’d go hempys first get that down and then move to DWC it’s essentially the same thing just a tad different but the hydro principles apply in regards to feeding and nutes in general. They’re both different in their own rights but not much. However compared to soil it’s a whole different ball park. There’s not any water only feeds unless you’re flushing in hempys. Just my recommendation. If you choose DWC this is the thread to Be in. There’s like 3-4 of us who are trying it for the first time so basics can be answered by most of us the hard questions by @3rd Monkey lol


I've finally caught up.. to this page at least! I should be totally current sometime today. Im definitely thinking hempies tti start out in. Maybe give dwc a shot when I get some experience. 

That was my friend by the way that told me ph 5-5.5 and under 2500 ppms. I'd never considered dwc when he told me that but even then it didn't seem right. Now I know that can't be right but I couldn't say for sure what's really going on


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

Just checked my ph. I'm right on the cusp lol.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 2, 2019)

Jtruog said:


> I've finally caught up.. to this page at least! I should be totally current sometime today. Im definitely thinking hempies tti start out in. Maybe give dwc a shot when I get some experience.
> 
> That was my friend by the way that told me ph 5-5.5 and under 2500 ppms. I'd never considered dwc when he told me that but even then it didn't seem right. Now I know that can't be right but I couldn't say for sure what's really going on


quick way to burnt leaves and a stump. pH range is 5.5 to 6.5 but yeah technically ppms should be under 2500 lol


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 2, 2019)

Hopped back on Gc for a minute and got one bitchy mod already... I knew i left for a good reason.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

STDs huh ?


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 2, 2019)

Was a troll post and i decided to post the obvious about him being a tweaker


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

Lol. Fuck gc


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 2, 2019)

3M did you receive my payment?
Also how’s that auto? The cross I sent


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

Got the payment, thanks. I owe everybody right around $.080 back lol. I'll put it towards Christmas shipping.

She's building buds now.




2 things wrong with it. What's your diagnosis?


----------



## Jtruog (Jul 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> discovering another method out there, the "Lucas" method - you completely ignore floragro and just use micro/bloom the entire time in a 1:2 ratio
> 
> might try that on a future grow


I've been reading about this too


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Got the payment, thanks. I owe everybody right around $.080 back lol. I'll put it towards Christmas shipping.
> 
> She's building buds now.
> View attachment 4359113
> ...


Heat stress ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Heat stress ?


Temp/humidity. That's one!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

I like this. Let's add too it.

What tells you heat stress and how do I fix it?


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 2, 2019)

taco leaves = heat stress.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

Leaves are starting to curl in .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

Good deal! What should I do to fix?

There's 1 more thing you can see in the pics. Who's got the eye lol?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

Up that humidity. I don’t see any curled tips or spotting on any leaves .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Up that humidity. I don’t see any curled tips or spotting on any leaves .


Raising humidity or lowering temp would put my VPD in spec. Solid fix. Good work.

Look closer for the other problem lol. You looked right past it.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

Here's a hint. It's much more noticeable in the close up of the flowers.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 2, 2019)

the dark green edges on the leaves? I'm not sure what would cause it, but the edges look darker than the middle. Hell... might not even be right.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Here's a hint. It's much more noticeable in the close up of the flowers.


I don’t see any balls, is it re veg?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> the dark green edges on the leaves? I'm not sure what would cause it, but the edges look darker than the middle. Hell... might not even be right.


Good eye! That dark shade is actually a bluish. Can you tell me why?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I don’t see any balls, is it re veg?


It's Moab's auto, I sure hope not lol!


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Got the payment, thanks. I owe everybody right around $.080 back lol. I'll put it towards Christmas shipping.
> 
> She's building buds now.
> View attachment 4359113
> ...


Dr. Schmebulock here!

I'm going to point out the things I notice and then draw my conclusion


Lower leaves on plant are lighter in color - indicates possible Nitrogen redirect due to not enough in the ground?
New Leaves are coming out a lighter green color - indicates low RH
New leaves are curling slightly - possible calcium deficiency starting? Heat?
Verdict: yep, it's a plant.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Dr. Schmebulock here!
> 
> I'm going to point out the things I notice and then draw my conclusion
> 
> ...


Lower leaves are lighter. It's not exactly from a redirect though. There's plenty in there. 

You're very close with the light new growth, but it's not from rh in this case. Focus on the darker shade.

The curl is most definitely heat/humidity.

You're seeing the signs. Look a little closer and start ruling out .


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Lower leaves are lighter. It's not exactly from a redirect though. There's plenty in there.
> 
> You're very close with the light new growth, but it's not from rh in this case. Focus on the darker shade.
> 
> ...


haha damn, tried to come at it as analytically as possible and still missed the blue coloring - it's kind of hard to see - looks more purplish in the pic


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> haha damn, tried to come at it as analytically as possible and still missed the blue coloring - it's kind of hard to see - looks more purplish in the pic


It's a blue/purple/green depending on who's looking at it lol.

You did real good. You picked up on the lower leaves yellowing and the shades at the top.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

What would cause these dark blue/green/purple variations at the tips and the outer edge of leaves? With low N symptoms at the bottom?


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 2, 2019)

Honestly I don't know why Monkey. It's what caught my eye... darker almost blue edges. I'm guessing it has something to do with photosynthesis. Mag shortage maybe?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

Is it a slight phosphorous deficiency?


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> View attachment 4359163
> 
> What would cause these dark blue/green/purple variations at the tips and the outer edge of leaves? With low N symptoms at the bottom?


Nitrogen depletion at the bottom... dark blue could be phosphorous deficiency? Maybe potassium is the issue getting the micronutrients moved up to the upper layers, pulling from the bottom


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Honestly I don't know why Monkey. It's what caught my eye... darker almost blue edges. I'm guessing it has something to do with photosynthesis. Mag shortage maybe?


Bingo on the photosynthesis! Very nice. Not mag though. You're not too bad at this lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Is it a slight phosphorous deficiency?





schmebulock said:


> Nitrogen depletion at the bottom... dark blue could be phosphorous deficiency? Maybe potassium is the issue getting the micronutrients moved up to the upper layers, pulling from the bottom


You guys are very close, but it's not a deficiency.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

Well there are slight deficiencies lol, but they aren't the cause.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

I would guess a slight N tox then


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Bingo on the photosynthesis! Very nice. Not mag though. You're not too bad at this lol.


Respiration?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I would guess a slight N tox then


It is a tox, but if it were N tox, the entire leaf would be dark green and the tips would curl downward.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Respiration?


Respiration is fine other than the deviation in a less than perfect VPD lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

Hint. Which nutrient handles energy storage?


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 2, 2019)

Understood. I thought maybe it wasn't breathing well. I know to equate green with photosynthesis so that's why I went there. Hmmmmmm???? Lol


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 2, 2019)

Sugar/carbs


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Understood. I thought maybe it wasn't breathing well. I know to equate green with photosynthesis so that's why I went there. Hmmmmmm???? Lol


If it wasn't breathing well, the leaves would be slightly wilted. It's the blue/green/purple that's the giveaway. It does have to do with photosynthesis. It does have to do with respiration, but that would cause a deficiency.

Think about the stage of the plant right now.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

Were we spot on with the phosphorous but instead of it being too little K, something is blocking it due to tox?


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If it wasn't breathing well, the leaves would be slightly wilted. It's the blue/green/purple that's the giveaway. It does have to do with photosynthesis. It does have to do with respiration, but that would cause a deficiency.
> 
> Think about the stage of the plant right now.


she's currently trying to build buds which requires heavy potassium and phosphorous for growth and bulk


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Were we spot on with the phosphorous but instead of it being too little K, something is blocking it due to tox?





schmebulock said:


> she's currently trying to build buds which requires heavy potassium and phosphorous for growth and bulk


You guys are dialed in. It's a tox, but is it P or K and how would you tell?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 2, 2019)

Looks to me like you’re fiddling with something I’d never ever even consider being observant of..... guess that’s difference in a not good grower like myself. 

From a noob standpoint your auto of my cross appears to be taking on the long branches of the white widow. It produced really well.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 2, 2019)

okay i think it's a phosphorous toxicity because the plants are photosynthesizing more phosphorous than the plant can utilize at this point? Phosphorous stores the energy from photosynthesis


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Looks to me like you’re fiddling with something I’d never ever even consider being observant of..... guess that’s difference in a not good grower like myself.
> 
> From a noob standpoint your auto of my cross appears to be taking on the long branches of the white widow. It produced really well.


Just trying to show some signs, help folks with diagnosis. 

Yea, it would have been bigger, but it got the QBs as a seedling before I knew how to use them lol. It's is a pleasure to grow though.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> okay i think it's a phosphorous toxicity because the plants are photosynthesizing more phosphorous than the plant can utilize at this point? Phosphorous stores the energy from photosynthesis


Fuckin naaiiiilllled it! Excellent work.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Just trying to show some signs, help folks with diagnosis.
> 
> Yea, it would have been bigger, but it got the QBs as a seedling before I knew how to use them lol. It's is a pleasure to grow though.


This was fun. Kept my gears turning


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> This was fun. Kept my gears turning


That's what I was hoping. Get familiar with plant functions and how nutrients affect those processes.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Fuckin naaiiiilllled it! Excellent work.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's what I was hoping. Get familiar with plant functions and how nutrients affect those processes.


Im quite confused. None of the guides show these signs for K tox. How do we know it was that? Especially when bluish tint means the opposite?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

Phosphorus was blocking out N, the lighter lower leaves. If it progresses and further, it will lock out K, throw a K def, and then you'll start overfeeding K, which blocks Ca, Mg, and Fe. It'll just keep you casing. I see it a lot with folks using bloom boosters. 

Anyhow, course of action?


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 2, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Im quite confused. None of the guides show these signs for K tox. How do we know it was that? Especially when bluish tint means the opposite?


K = potassium

it's a phosphorous toxicity


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


>


Priceless!! Love that fucking guy lol.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> K = potassium
> 
> it's a phosphorous toxicity


I get the two mixed up constantly


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

Ok so how did we arrive at blue leaves if there is a tox in P*


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 2, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I get the two mixed up constantly


i would hope so! throw some N in there! haha.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

P should be potassium its so stupid.... why K for a p word...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Im quite confused. None of the guides show these signs for K tox. How do we know it was that? Especially when bluish tint means the opposite?


Its not a K tox. K burns tips. A K def would give me the nute burn look. A P def would give me splotches.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> P should be potassium its so stupid.... why K for a p word...


Derived from Latin. Always Latin... lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Ok so how did we arrive at blue leaves if there is a tox in P*


I'm gonna grab some chow quick and then I'll come back and do a walk through with the plant.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

This is the info I read which has me all confused.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

I wouldve been 100% certain it was a K def


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's what I was hoping. Get familiar with plant functions and how nutrients affect those processes.


I like it. I learned. We used to do timed trivia and math when i was a kid. Brought me back a liile bit


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 2, 2019)

yeah it was definitely a brain racker, thoroughly enjoyed the brain exercise!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Just trying to show some signs, help folks with diagnosis.
> 
> Yea, it would have been bigger, but it got the QBs as a seedling before I knew how to use them lol. It's is a pleasure to grow though.


I know what you’re doing and think it’s awesome man! Just thinking don’t see myself ever being capable of dignosong the small stuff like that. Guess I just pray everything works out good for the most part lol.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I know what you’re doing and think it’s awesome man! Just thinking don’t see myself ever being capable of dignosong the small stuff like that. Guess I just pray everything works out good for the most part lol.


hey man, crossing the finish line in a wagon completely on fire is still crossing the damn finish line, damn it! lol


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I know what you’re doing and think it’s awesome man! Just thinking don’t see myself ever being capable of dignosong the small stuff like that. Guess I just pray everything works out good for the most part lol.


I honestly think I am right there with ya. I can look at the online guides to find the problem but this wouldve thrown me for a loop. Its completely backwards to what I read.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 2, 2019)

i still have half an ounce of my first grow - white widow... she was stunted and she dried overnight (1 day) in 20 RH ... needless to say the last time I tried to smoke her in honor of her anniversary harvest date - i almost vomited lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It is a tox, but if it were N tox, the entire leaf would be dark green and the tips would curl downward.


If that’s n tox then I must have n tox. 

But. How do I have too much N if N is the lowest profile of my veg nute? I THINK the P and K are fine but honestly just a guess. I don’t know. I give lights water ph and nutes and just kinda hope it works out and I’m being totally honest. Wouldn’t call it a style or nothing but I kinda just wing it whatever seems Occam’s razor simple solution whatever usually the money.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Phosphorus was blocking out N, the lighter lower leaves. If it progresses and further, it will lock out K, throw a K def, and then you'll start overfeeding K, which blocks Ca, Mg, and Fe. It'll just keep you casing. I see it a lot with folks using bloom boosters.
> 
> Anyhow, course of action?


Wanna take a look at my plants individually later and see if you can help me diagnose and fix (hopefully) minor issues?

I mean my plants aren’t dead and they grow bud. 4 of them take up a 4x4 tent.... probably could do something special if I tried....


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

Updated pic of my BH. Shes not liking the heat and Im still giving her too much N. Im gonna feed her completely seperate from now on. She needs so little N compared to everything else.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Wanna take a look at my plants individually later and see if you can help me diagnose and fix (hopefully) minor issues?
> 
> I mean my plants aren’t dead and they grow bud. 4 of them take up a 4x4 tent.... probably could do something special if I tried....


Sure post them up. We can all walk through it, if everybody is game.

I'll do this walk through quick.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Sure post them up. We can all walk through it, if everybody is game.
> 
> I'll do this walk through quick.


You’ve got to dial back your bloom. Or your micro one of the two.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

Ok. From here, you can see the yellowing lower leaves. However, notive their overall health. No tip burn or curl anywhere on the plant that would indicate K def. The leaves are all healthy and standing at attention. With K def, it affects the stomata, which is why you get that curl like wind burn or overwatering, if you've seen that. K tox will ghost your tips. They'll start out as an ashy gray and move to a brown burn. The gray is subtle, but it's there if you look.

We know it's not N because the color variations. N tox would cause the entire leaf to be dark green and the tips would take a bow. It's a bow because at least you didn't go too far and roast them. They recover in that state. It could be N def, but no other symptoms suggest anything of the nature.

If it were P def, there would be splotches on the mid and lower leaves from the breakdown. The leaves would become weak and waffly, if that's a word. Since it's P tox, there is an over abundance of stored energy for the plant which is responsible for the dark green edges. Progression of this tox will lock out K next and lead to K, Ca, Mg, and Fe deficiencies.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Updated pic of my BH. Shes not liking the heat and Im still giving her too much N. Im gonna feed her completely seperate from now on. She needs so little N compared to everything else.
> View attachment 4359194


I don't think it looks bad at all.

Do you know what that rust is on the leaves underneath all that? It's not your N.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

Yea I think a lot of the problem. We don’t read / understand the labels of nutes . That micro is packed full of shit when I just read it .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't think it looks bad at all.
> 
> Do you know what that rust is on the leaves underneath all that? It's not your N.


That rust in the bottom leaves was from that mag def I had earlier. The damage stopped a while ago and I just havent removed them. I dont really touch the BH cause it freaks out if I do


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> That rust in the bottom leaves was from that mag def I had earlier. The damage stopped a while ago and I just havent removed them. I dont really touch the BH cause it freaks out if I do


Good deal. Yea, they seem to be sensitive. Mine is content for the moment lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

Did that walk through help? 

@BigOleNugs19


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

Im giving a small amount of calmag daily to her and my bosleys waves. A little less part A. My bosleys waves are doing WAY better...


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Did that walk through help?
> 
> @BigOleNugs19


I still dont understand why the guides said blue leaves were a sign of def and not tox


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I still dont understand why the guides said blue leaves were a sign of def and not tox


With K tox, you'll get a curl and a burn. Just before that burn, the leaves are that dark blue. The reason is, K controls the stomata. When K is lacking, it can't control the stomata right and you get a buildup of ATP/energy from the photosynthesis. That buildup is the same buildup you see in my pics, same blue you'll get with K def. It's a buildup of stored energy. If the plant can't transpire right, it can't burn stored energy.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

So same symptom showing for both tox and def for the same reason but caused by different mechanisms. Is it usually a prominent symptom for both or more for def?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

The blue/purple/green is symptomatic of excess stored energy. There can be multiple causes. Anything that alters photosynthesis, respiration, or transpiration can cause this buildup.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

So vpd issues can cause this bluish tint as well? So you need additional symptoms (yellowing lower leaves) to tell you its a K issue?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

Think when the radiator goes out, engine over heats ,car burns up running itself to the ground .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

Think we need a challenge every day .


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 2, 2019)

Grasscity Mods are pussies. They can violate my free speech but can't even respond to them without getting banned. Fuckers. Posted on "Things that annoy you" I said mods. They deleted it and said i was talking about drugs.... Snowflakes hiding behind a screen.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

VPD can cause it as well. In this case, it was the lack of symptoms that made it very easy to diagnose. The yellowing lower leaves just indicates N is being slightly locked out.

It's not a K issue though, at least not the root of it.


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 2, 2019)

Sorry if I'm bitchy everyone. Ran out of my crazy people meds a few days ago.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Grasscity Mods are pussies. They can violate my free speech but can't even respond to them without getting banned. Fuckers. Posted on "Things that annoy you" I said mods. They deleted it and said i was talking about drugs.... Snowflakes hiding behind a screen.
> View attachment 4359219


What ever will you do ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Sorry if I'm bitchy everyone. Ran out of my crazy people meds a few days ago.


Gc are just vindictive cunts . Think they’re all circle jerk buds so, you piss off one you piss them all.


----------



## Soil2Coco (Jul 2, 2019)

Well these last few months have been in and out of the hospital for me. Mites got my indoor garden so we moved outside for the summer. Here’s my Banana Hammock for the comparative in 15 gallon smart pot of super soil.

 

Here’s a DP Auto Ultimate flowering away

 

The rest is a mixture of Star Pupil from Mass Medical and Blue Dream from HSO in 7 gallon and 15 gallon smart pots, and 5 gallon air pots. I have them all in homemade organic super soil and they get water only every three days via soaker hose and a Venturi system to deliver teas if needed. The three ragged looking ones in the middle are mothers that have been cloned almost to death.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 2, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Well these last few months have been in and out of the hospital for me. Mites got my indoor garden so we moved outside for the summer. Here’s my Banana Hammock for the comparative in 15 gallon smart pot of super soil.
> 
> View attachment 4359234
> 
> ...


Bummer on the hospital and the mites man.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Well these last few months have been in and out of the hospital for me. Mites got my indoor garden so we moved outside for the summer. Here’s my Banana Hammock for the comparative in 15 gallon smart pot of super soil.
> 
> View attachment 4359234
> 
> ...


Hope youre feeling better S2C. Your garden is looking lovely


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Well these last few months have been in and out of the hospital for me. Mites got my indoor garden so we moved outside for the summer. Here’s my Banana Hammock for the comparative in 15 gallon smart pot of super soil.
> 
> View attachment 4359234
> 
> ...


Hoping for good days ahead .


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think we need a challenge every day .


Ice ... it won't be long and I'll be posting up plenty of pics and asking for help. You guys can roast me teach and learn


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 2, 2019)

Hell of a outdoor garden man. Looks nice. Rest up and sit outside and enjoy it. Looks great.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 2, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Well these last few months have been in and out of the hospital for me. Mites got my indoor garden so we moved outside for the summer. Here’s my Banana Hammock for the comparative in 15 gallon smart pot of super soil.
> 
> View attachment 4359234
> 
> ...


Myyyyyyyy dude!!! Glad to see ya!! As always you're kicking ass even when your ass seems to be getting kicked! Hoping and thinking about you bro!! 

Oh and Fuck spider mites!! And Fuck Cancer too!! Right in the ass!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Gc are just vindictive cunts . Think they’re all circle jerk buds so, you piss off one you piss them all.


lol I’ve stayed on GC just because I’m a vindictive asshole. I’m staying around because they wanted me gone so I hope it burns the admins ass every time they look at my posts!! They’ll never get rid of me!! Got a god damn sticky!! Yessssir!!!

Quick question though... serious note.... since we are diagnosing plants can we diagnose these bumps on my balls?!? Need some serious help.... I’ll post pictures in a few.

@3rd Monkey @BigOleNugs19 @Moabfighter


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 2, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Well these last few months have been in and out of the hospital for me. Mites got my indoor garden so we moved outside for the summer. Here’s my Banana Hammock for the comparative in 15 gallon smart pot of super soil.
> 
> View attachment 4359234
> 
> ...


S2c!!! So glad to see you're alright. I've been worrying about ya for weeks...

Glad you're doing well and the garden looks lovely!!!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> lol I’ve stayed on GC just because I’m a vindictive asshole. I’m staying around because they wanted me gone so I hope it burns the admins ass every time they look at my posts!! They’ll never get rid of me!! Got a god damn sticky!! Yessssir!!!
> 
> Quick question though... serious note.... since we are diagnosing plants can we diagnose these bumps on my balls?!? Need some serious help.... I’ll post pictures in a few.
> 
> @3rd Monkey @BigOleNugs19 @Moabfighter


This night just turned off into a dark ally lol .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> This night just turned off into a dark ally lol .


lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> lol I’ve stayed on GC just because I’m a vindictive asshole. I’m staying around because they wanted me gone so I hope it burns the admins ass every time they look at my posts!! They’ll never get rid of me!! Got a god damn sticky!! Yessssir!!!
> 
> Quick question though... serious note.... since we are diagnosing plants can we diagnose these bumps on my balls?!? Need some serious help.... I’ll post pictures in a few.
> 
> @3rd Monkey @BigOleNugs19 @Moabfighter


I'm not a doctor, so your balls are in your hands lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm not a doctor, so your balls are in your hands lol.


Think that explains life .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm not a doctor, so your balls are in your hands lol.


Ohhhhh the accuracy of this. lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Ohhhhh the accuracy of this. lol


I'm a straight shooter, just got a bent mentality lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

I’m honestly surprised you guys still talk to me . My randomness is above average.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m honestly surprised you guys still talk to me . My randomness is above average.


Well wtf does that make me? Off the charts? 

You remind me of a guy in my old unit, Ponch. He was a 6'3 Hispanic dude, chilled but off the walls of that makes sense. Made a hell of a gumbo lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I'm a straight shooter, just got a bent mentality lol.


Haha you and me both brother!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m honestly surprised you guys still talk to me . My randomness is above average.


I’d never have it any other way!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Well wtf does that make me? Off the charts?
> 
> You remind me of a guy in my old unit, Ponch. He was a 6'3 Hispanic dude, chilled but off the walls of that makes sense. Made a hell of a gumbo lol.


I’ll take that as a compliment.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

Just think. You guys went 500 pages... Twice lol!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Just think. You guys went 500 pages... Twice lol!


We all fit that side of the puzzle . Says a lot about character and personality.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll take that as a compliment.


It was meant that way... But I guess I'm the only one who knows that lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It was meant that way... But I guess I'm the only one who knows that lol.


If I get compared to someone you still remember to this day .. take that as an honor .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

You guys are all crazy, but I like you


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> You guys are all crazy, but I like you


Normal is overrated.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Normal is overrated.


Exactly


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 2, 2019)

We all need to hit a canna event together


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 2, 2019)

2 scarabs and a deez nugs chugging right along 
 Banana hammock bottom sites are stretching up she was topped a few days ago


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

You guys helped me through the 2019 ac let down heat wave.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> View attachment 4359287 2 scarabs and a deez nugs chugging right alongView attachment 4359288
> View attachment 4359289 Banana hammock bottom sites are stretching up she was topped a few days ago


Looks happy big homie.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 2, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> View attachment 4359287 2 scarabs and a deez nugs chugging right alongView attachment 4359288
> View attachment 4359289 Banana hammock bottom sites are stretching up she was topped a few days ago


Looking sexy!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> You guys helped me through the 2019 ac let down heat wave.


Oh the ole heatwave of 19!!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

I’m trying to find a small rectangular box to do one or 2 clones in. Any suggestions


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m trying to find a small rectangular box to do one or 2 clones in. Any suggestions


Tupperware container will work well.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Oh the ole heatwave of 19!!


Shit was brutal . Acs went out. Crazy hail storms in Mexico, heat wave in Europe. No casualties though .. throwing that in .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Shit was brutal . Acs went out. Crazy hail storms in Mexico, heat wave in Europe. No casualties though .. throwing that in .


Always a win when there’s no casualties. lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Tupperware container will work well.


Trying to look . Clones don’t need much light so a 3rd bucket and a 2 size cloner I might could try and pull off . I want to keep that tropic thunder . Mines so lanky and maybe a good keeper to try a mainline .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Trying to look . Clones don’t need much light so a 3rd bucket and a 2 size cloner I might could try and pull off . I want to keep that tropic thunder . Mines so lanky and maybe a good keeper to try a mainline .


I’m actually going to start up that TT pretty quick I’m going to clone it and the LSD as well wanna keep them around gonna self them both to get some beans. That TT has the guava cut of chem dawg.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m actually going to start up that TT pretty quick I’m going to clone it and the LSD as well wanna keep them around gonna self them both to get some beans. That TT has the guava cut of chem dawg.


Explains some of the lankynesss .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Explains some of the lankynesss .


Shit will be fire! The genetics that’s bread into it are fire period.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

What do you guys think of my cdp plant? Im not home right now to look at trichs but whats your impression based on just looking at her? Still plenty of swelling and receding to be had?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 2, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> What do you guys think of my cdp plant? Im not home right now to look at trichs but whats your impression based on just looking at her? Still plenty of swelling and receding to be had?
> View attachment 4359321 View attachment 4359322


Still got some time for sure.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 2, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Shit will be fire! The genetics that’s bread into it are fire period.
> 
> View attachment 4359318 View attachment 4359319


Def can tell my filter is shot . She’s the one that stinks the heaviest . Smell it out of the tent


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 2, 2019)

I decided to abandon the black banana cookies, super slow growers, none germed on their own had to force em all.
And they looked ridiculous beside the Nigerian sunshine all mutants. So I put em out side, and decided to pop some of bobbitchens blue balls to cross into it instead haha, 
Prolly Gonna call it blue hole sun.
25% fireballs 
25% pre97 blue moonshine 
25% bogs blue moon rocks 
25% coots Nigerian land race. 
Everything happens for a reason hahaha


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Def can tell my filter is shot . She’s the one that stinks the heaviest . Smell it out of the tent


I’m about to have to replace mine as well! But my 2x4 will Be here tomorrow just got my fan and filter for it. Friggin stoked. Bout to get down!!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m about to have to replace mine as well! But my 2x4 will Be here tomorrow just got my fan and filter for it. Friggin stoked. Bout to get down!!


That is really good to hear bro!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 2, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> That is really good to hear bro!


Man!! No more 30”x36”x18” tents!! Unless it’s for drying germination or clones. They’ll be my starter tents to get my photo and auto tents going perpetual. Gonna BeN harvesting a lot very quickly now! Couldn’t be more excited! Hooking (2) 96 elites up in there and then I’ll be running 2 monster photos periods in my 4x4 I’m only going to use the back 2x4 of it so I can get in my tent and work. It’s a pain in the ass to use the whole 4x4 space in that tent. lol but still I’ll Be able to get some shit moving!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Man!! No more 30”x36”x18” tents!! Unless it’s for drying germination or clones. They’ll be my starter tents to get my photo and auto tents going perpetual. Gonna BeN harvesting a lot very quickly now! Couldn’t be more excited! Hooking (2) 96 elites up in there and then I’ll be running 2 monster photos periods in my 4x4 I’m only going to use the back 2x4 of it so I can get in my tent and work. It’s a pain in the ass to use the whole 4x4 space in that tent. lol but still I’ll Be able to get some shit moving!


Very good Smoke! You have a nice little setup when you look at it all. I need to get myself a small tent and make myself a cloner someday. I too want to keep my LSD around. Im sure it wont be the only plant I want to clone too. I would love to be able to do some small time breeding too. I'll get there in time haha. Are your purple majiks about to finish?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 2, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Very good Smoke! You have a nice little setup when you look at it all. I need to get myself a small tent and make myself a cloner someday. I too want to keep my LSD around. Im sure it wont be the only plant I want to clone too. I would love to be able to do some small time breeding too. I'll get there in time haha. Are your purple majiks about to finish?


Thank you! We will see how it goes! I’ll be flushing the purple majiks at the end of the weekend. They are supposed to harvest between 49-55 days they finish fast as hell. Which I really like I think it’ll be one of those strains I keep around as well. The LSD will be too. I’ve got like 8 more PM beans so I didn’t clone these unfortunately. But I’ll be selfing every strain I have seeds for so I don’t have to buy them again.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 2, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Thank you! We will see how it goes! I’ll be flushing the purple majiks at the end of the weekend. They are supposed to harvest between 49-55 days they finish fast as hell. Which I really like I think it’ll be one of those strains I keep around as well. The LSD will be too. I’ve got like 8 more PM beans so I didn’t clone these unfortunately. But I’ll be selfing every strain I have seeds for so I don’t have to buy them again.


Ive watched videos of people doing the colloidal silver technique. I want to do that myself but worry about pollinating my entire grow room


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Ive watched videos of people doing the colloidal silver technique. I want to do that myself but worry about pollinating my entire grow room


You’d be surprised how easy it is to isolate it pretty much. If you just reverse a bud site and pollinate a marked bud site, be careful when applying pollen, shouldn’t have much issues.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You’d be surprised how easy it is to isolate it pretty much. If you just reverse a bud site and pollinate a marked bud site, be careful when applying pollen, shouldn’t have much issues.


Yeah, I bet its really not that difficult. You just apply the colloidal silver on one branch and then bag that branch til it throws pollen. Then turn off all your fans and collect the pollen and dispose of the branch? Do you actually keep the rest of said female and smoke her bud? I heard its not safe to smoke any of the plant after using the silver on it


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

Doubt anyone will jump but wanted to share just in case. I’m thinking about it. This deal if you spend 200 (not sure all brands they sell....) you get a mars hydro ts-1000 free. I won one in a giveaway once and liked it so much I purchased one. Very great light as a feeebie imo


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Doubt anyone will jump but wanted to share just in case. I’m thinking about it. This deal if you spend 200 (not sure all brands they sell....) you get a mars hydro ts-1000 free. I won one in a giveaway once and liked it so much I purchased one. Very great light as a feeebie imo
> View attachment 4359421


Looks like its $2000*


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Looks like its $2000*


Damn I’m blind as a bat. 

Alright. Strongly bet no one jumps on that deal in that case....... my bad lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

Come on . Your pockets are deep .


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 3, 2019)

It's just green paper yall...


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Yeah, I bet its really not that difficult. You just apply the colloidal silver on one branch and then bag that branch til it throws pollen. Then turn off all your fans and collect the pollen and dispose of the branch? Do you actually keep the rest of said female and smoke her bud? I heard its not safe to smoke any of the plant after using the silver on it


I first find a proper clone to make the she male, a keeper cut.. after thats done, I by far prefer the STS method over colloidal silver, spray your clone down until dripping, let dry naturally, throw in 12.12... hit it again in 5 days, even tho you don't have to. And you will have fully converted females to F males. Growing big perfect pollen sacks reliably, I had first pollen last time on day 25 after switch.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> It's just green paper yall...


Power paper I call it haha


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I first find a proper clone to make the she male, a keeper cut.. after thats done, I by far prefer the STS method over colloidal silver, spray your clone down until dripping, let dry naturally, throw in 12.12... hit it again in 5 days, even tho you don't have to. And you will have fully converted females to F males. Growing big perfect pollen sacks reliably, I had first pollen last time on day 25 after switch.


Could you please explain this in more detail? Never heard of the STS method


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I first find a proper clone to make the she male, a keeper cut.. after thats done, I by far prefer the STS method over colloidal silver, spray your clone down until dripping, let dry naturally, throw in 12.12... hit it again in 5 days, even tho you don't have to. And you will have fully converted females to F males. Growing big perfect pollen sacks reliably, I had first pollen last time on day 25 after switch.


It's cool to make some beans of your own for fun, but if you don't know the marijuana plant itself, then you really don't even know what your crossing,
learning to grow the plant, will NOT teach you about the plant its self.(Give you the eye)
That comes from spending many years together haha then we know each other. Lol
Like if I handed any person a nug, everyone that was interested in breeding (as a job)should be able to tell me the origins of that nug give or take a lil.
Keep in mind cookies, OG, chem, all that just nick names not orgins.
This is also why I cancel out many new names that have been given to strains, and go back to what they was known as in the 90s. Like "purple badlands" fuck that lol it's blueberry chem. Not even a purp in that line.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Could you please explain this in more detail? Never heard of the STS method


Yea breeders don't want it in the public eye haha, you gotta take 2 cheap lab chemicals and distilled water mix into 2 parts a part A and B then mix together, the dilute at 1 to 9 ratio. Chemicals are sodium thiosulphate anhydrous and silver nitrate. There is a guide on it somewhere tho, STS.
.5 gram SN.
1.5 gram STA.
Into 500 ml distilled h20. Each.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> It's cool to make some beans of your own for fun, but if you don't know the marijuana plant itself, then you really don't even know what your crossing,
> learning to grow the plant, will NOT teach you about the plant its self.(Give you the eye)
> That comes from spending many years together haha then we know each other. Lol
> Like if I handed any person a nug, everyone that was interested in breeding (as a job)should be able to tell me the origins of that nug give or take a lil.
> ...


Yeah, I will literally just be backcrossing strains so I have a seedstock. Im not expecting to be breeding amazing new strains anytime soon. I need alot more space, maybe a state license so I can do hundreds of plants and alot more experience like you said. I have no idea what traits are desirable to breed for.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Yeah, I will literally just be backcrossing strains so I have a seedstock. Im not expecting to be breeding amazing new strains anytime soon. I need alot more space, maybe a state license so I can do hundreds of plants and alot more experience like you said. I have no idea what traits are desirable to breed for.


I was referring to Moab he was asking me some questions the other day about it. Lol
Like I say cool for fun and hobby, but the pot heads will tear you apart, if you don't know your shit as a job lol


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 3, 2019)

So I smoked a tester bud.... smells like lemons, tastes just like jolly ranchers but you only get a quick flash of it before its gone and I havent been this high in a long ass time... whewy!!!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> What do you guys think of my cdp plant? Im not home right now to look at trichs but whats your impression based on just looking at her? Still plenty of swelling and receding to be had?
> View attachment 4359321 View attachment 4359322


Like the late, great Tom Petty says... The waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 3, 2019)

Creme de la chem in DWC - Day 70 - has a pepper/spicy note to the air now 

 

My little seedlings have had an issue - one of them is not happy for some reason.. i may be dropping to 2 seeds if she dies

  

Roots are starting to peek out!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Creme de la chem in DWC - Day 70 - has a pepper/spicy note to the air now
> 
> View attachment 4359441
> 
> ...


How much longer on the cdlc? Looks pretty plump. Nice job. 

I popped 3 wedding cakes and lost one too. It came out with 1 cotyledon and one small leaf lol. The other 2 are doing good though. Very indica.

If you throw it in the dirt and bury that stem a bit, it might make a comeback.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> How much longer on the cdlc? Looks pretty plump. Nice job.


Thank you! I think she's due next week. Starting to see mostly cloudy trichs with no hints of amber yet. Could be 2 weeks. Some other folks said they finished around day 95.



3rd Monkey said:


> I popped 3 wedding cakes and lost one too. It came out with 1 cotyledon and one small leaf lol. The other 2 are doing good though. Very indica.


glad to hear the other 2 are well - sucks that the seed got this far only to be like "sorry guys you go ahead without me..."



3rd Monkey said:


> If you throw it in the dirt and bury that stem a bit, it might make a comeback.


You know i'm getting ready to put the girls into the dwc bucket tonight - i'll go ahead and whip up a small batch of coco/perlite and toss her in and see what happens


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Thank you! I think she's due next week. Starting to see mostly cloudy trichs with no hints of amber yet. Could be 2 weeks. Some other folks said they finished around day 95.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They certainly do look nice. 

It happens sometimes. Natural selection and whatnot lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

Last medium grown plants that will see my room. Now I can reconfigure the other side and change everything over. 

That BH hates anything but hydro it seems. The white bucket is La Sage.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 3, 2019)

I have a La Sage bean. Is that a good strain? Have you ever smoked it before? I agree, the BH doesnt like coco much, lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

God damn right pockets getting deep. I’ve worked the last ten days straight without a day off and none of those days have I worked less than 11 hours. Most have been twelve hour days with storm work going into 12,2am sometimes this week then gotta be back in at 7. Had to be in at 6 last two days. Think was a little late one morning half hour or so. Getting tired man. Getting off today and heading south 10,12 hours to Florida. Need a vacation. Happy fourth guys.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I have a La Sage bean. Is that a good strain? Have you ever smoked it before? I agree, the BH doesnt like coco much, lol.


Never tried it. This one is the CBD version. It was a freebie.

I dunno what the fuck it's problem is lol. It's got 1 variegated leaf too.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

Bet I get more seeds next pay day..... bringing home a thousand taxed. Got 10 or 12 hours of double time Sunday


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Bet I get more seeds next pay day..... bringing home a thousand taxed. Got 10 or 12 hours of double time Sunday


Dog days...


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

Getting another bucket tomorrow or Friday . This will have monkey shit in it . Not sure if I should do a monkey or a complete ethos run ? Raised my light up to the top of the tent . Let’s see if that helps stop the yellowing .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

Aha! Another bucket you say... Told you, this is how it starts lol. Once you got the tent and light, you had to know it was all downhill from there haha.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

Yea .. I can’t get better without more practice. Pumped to try out this monkey shit . Hopefully I can get this veg tent going


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Yea .. I can’t get better without more practice. Pumped to try out this monkey shit . Hopefully I can get this veg tent going


Lol, whatever you have to tell yourself...

No need for hydroguard with the monkey shit. I'm looking into evaporative coolers for my room. Need cooling/humidity, so I can decide if I want to lower temp or raise humidity. Been tempted to bust out the foggers.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

Depending on if what ethos beans they send me I’ll decide what I’m going to do . My temps are still 82 or below . Humidity is 50 %. I think if I get a real humidifier I can up that by a lot . Probably will get one tomorrow. I’ll raise my lights up in my flower tent and start getting ready for the switch.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Depending on if what ethos beans they send me I’ll decide what I’m going to do . My temps are still 82 or below . Humidity is 50 %. I think if I get a real humidifier I can up that by a lot . Probably will get one tomorrow. I’ll raise my lights up in my flower tent and start getting ready for the switch.


I wouldn't mind that VPD. Mine is usually high 80s into 90s with 30-40% humidity. 

I'm insulating my fucking ceiling right now, but I think I'll get those foggers in soon. Super cheap. I'll let you know if they accomplish anything.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

So... we are all adding buckets lol. Shits addicting


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> So... we are all adding buckets lol. Shits addicting


yep i'm putting my babies into buckets tonight 

@3rd Monkey 3M should I leave an inch of air below the netcup so the roots have to reach down? You saw where the roots are at as of last night - just barely sticking out the bottom of the rockwool


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yep i'm putting my babies into buckets tonight
> 
> @3rd Monkey 3M should I leave an inch of air below the netcup so the roots have to reach down? You saw where the roots are at as of last night - just barely sticking out the bottom of the rockwool


Absolutely.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> So... we are all adding buckets lol. Shits addicting


Hell yea! I've been running out of a 4x4 tent for the last 2 years, confined to coco/soil. Feels good to stretch the legs lol.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Hell yea! I've been running out of a 4x4 tent for the last 2 years, confined to coco/soil. Feels good to stretch the legs lol.


i'll have to move to a new grow area, but i would love to not have a 2x2, 2x2, and 2x4 in my grow room and just one 5x5 would be amazing.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i'll have to move to a new grow area, but i would love to not have a 2x2, 2x2, and 2x4 in my grow room and just one 5x5 would be amazing.


I hear that. A whole room is nice. That's why I built one, but I don't have the flowering side done yet. So, sometimes tents come in handy lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

Wouldn't mind building a room to grow and fuck up plants too. For educational purposes and whatnot lol.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Wouldn't mind building a room to grow and fuck up plants too. For educational purposes and whatnot lol.


mother + clones could do that!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> mother + clones could do that!


It's more space and equipment. 

The weather has been pretty god awful the past year and the current one. Until I can get my cold frames in, it's sucky business out there, do the majority of my crop has to be pulled from inside now... but that's in my spare time lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Hell yea! I've been running out of a 4x4 tent for the last 2 years, confined to coco/soil. Feels good to stretch the legs lol.


You’re telling me I have two autos that needed to Be moved like yesterday lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You’re telling me I have two autos that needed to Be moved like yesterday lol.


Count adds up real quick lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

Thought a 2x4 would be able to Handel 3 plants vegged for over a month .. nah . It’ll be a tight fit for sure .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Thought a 2x4 would be able to Handel 3 plants vegged for over a month .. nah . It’ll be a tight fit for sure .


If they weren't hydro, you'd be right.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

I’m hoping for a good yield off these 3 .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> It's just green paper yall...


Green paper that everyone’s gotta have to survive lol gotta go to work


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If they weren't hydro, you'd be right.


Respectfully disagree


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

Look ok?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Look ok?
> View attachment 4359539


That there is how it's done. Fanfuckintastic!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Thank you


You didn't think you had it in you... pfft. Keep the faith lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

Follow your monkey shit directions on about Sunday, let it roll for a day whatever, add that per directions....... monitor, add nute water with time, profit???


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You didn't think you had it in you... pfft. Keep the faith lol.


Luck man. Pure luck right here. Barely got time to check PH.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Follow your monkey shit directions on about Sunday, let it roll for a day whatever, add that per directions....... monitor, add nute water with time, profit???


Soil?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Count adds up real quick lol.


I know that’s not right lol. I’ll be able to run 2 autos at a time in the 2x4 but
I’ll still have to start in the 2.5x3x18’s but that works perfectly I’ll be able to run shit perpetual no problem that way.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Luck man. Pure luck right here. Barely got time to check PH.


I call bullshit. You have plenty of talent to grow... I bet you surprise yourself more often if you keep pushing


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Soil?


No. Bucket man. That clone above...... ready to rock it.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> No. Bucket man. That clone above...... ready to rock it.


Hell yea! Just toss a bag in and go about business as usual. Takes a day to 3 to kick in all the way.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

i can’


3rd Monkey said:


> Hell yea! Just toss a bag in and go about business as usual. Takes a day to 3 to kick in all the way.


can’t day I’ve ever had monkey shit on my hand


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> i can’
> 
> can’t day I’ve ever had monkey shit on my hand


There's a first time for everything.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> There's a first time for everything.


Think it’ll be ok cooking in the mailbox for a few days.....?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Think it’ll be ok cooking in the mailbox for a few days.....?


Umm... I've never tried lol. It'll most likely knock the microbial count down, but they should pick back up once they are in water and able to multiply again.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> View attachment 4359463
> 
> Last medium grown plants that will see my room. Now I can reconfigure the other side and change everything over.
> 
> That BH hates anything but hydro it seems. The white bucket is La Sage.


Them wedding cake s1s?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Umm... I've never tried lol. It'll most likely knock the microbial count down, but they should pick back up once they are in water and able to multiply again.


Microbes can die off easily, I try to tell all these local places you can't set fox farms ocean Forrest soil out in the baking sun, they act like I'm a nut lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Them wedding cake s1s?


Freebies. Couldn't tell you. Out of 4, 3 popped, 1 came out with a single cotyledon and a single leaf (scrapped it), and these are other 2.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Microbes can die off easily, I try to tell all these local places you can't set fox farms ocean Forrest soil out in the baking sun, they act like I'm a nut lol


Definitely not ideal, but they survive in my compost pile which gets to 150 lol. If they make it, they'll repopulate in the bucket.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Umm... I've never tried lol. It'll most likely knock the microbial count down, but they should pick back up once they are in water and able to multiply again.


This is also Why I had a feeling not to send any testers to Moab, I just felt he came off as entitled, in combination with lack of exp. I was like hell naw. After I thought about it. Lol sent em to a more deserving individual in my eyes. Plus they claimed first. Lol money is meaningless to me.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> This is also Why I had a feeling not to send any testers to Moab, I just felt he came off as entitled, in combination with lack of exp. I was like hell naw. After I thought about it. Lol sent em to a more deserving individual in my eyes. Plus they claimed first. Lol money is meaningless to me.


I don't have beef with anybody here and I don't pass judgement. Everybody has their own shit to sort out lol. I just roll with it and help where I can.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Definitely not ideal, but they survive in my compost pile which gets to 150 lol. If they make it, they'll repopulate in the bucket.


Teas and compost not to be compared.
My boy from MI. Who is a licenced master grower, who runs the local grow shop gives out compost tea for free, IF you will use it within 2 to 5 days. Bc all microbial life will be gone.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't have beef with anybody here and I don't pass judgement. Everybody has their own shit to sort out lol. I just roll with it and help where I can.


I don't beef, I call it like I see it, where I grew up that's what we do. And like ive stated so many times b4, I'm in this for 3 reasons, love passion and to be the best, idc if my strains don't get noticed until 100 years from now. Honestly.
So when ppls like acting silly, the way I can say it nicely, I'll refuse you as a customer lol won't take ur bread. That's me. And my ways.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

Choices are choices. I appreciate monkey for giving me the chance to test run his stuff .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Teas and compost not to be compared.
> My boy from MI. Who is a licenced master grower, who runs the local grow shop gives out compost tea for free, IF you will use it with 2 to 5 days. Bc all microbial life will be gone.


Tea is shot in 2-5 days, sure. Compost lasts much longer and that's what the tea is made from... so it's all good.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I don't beef, I call it like I see it, where I grew up that's what we do.


Same here, but we don't go out of our way to run people down. Don't start none, won't be none kind of deal.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

Yea but if i see som1 with a entitled attitude oh im gonnna call you on it. 
Id feel fake if I didnt.
He's my neighbor, by states location. I'll call anybody in person same way. And way way more. I'm of the old times. I'll lay hands on you quick lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

I’ll be posting the results of monkeys tea on Instagram . Give credit where it’s due .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yea but if i see som1 with a entitled attitude oh im gonnna call you on it.
> Id feel fake if I didnt.
> He's my neighbor, by states location. I'll call anybody in person same way. And way way more. I'm of the old times. I'll lay hands on you quick lol


You are who you are. It is what it is.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yea but if i see som1 with a entitled attitude oh im gonnna call you on it.
> Id feel fake if I didnt.
> He's my neighbor, by states location. I'll call anybody in person same way. And way way more. I'm of the old times. I'll lay hands on you quick lol


I’m sure your products are killer . I’ve seen the photos . I’m sure your work won’t go unnoticed.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

Thinking of which I’m goin back to original plan . Monkey shit with a monkey seed . Which one should I go with monkey ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll be posting the results of monkeys tea on Instagram . Give credit where it’s due .


Thanks. It's just compost, but I'll take it lol. Appreciated.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m sure your products are killer . I’ve seen the photos . I’m sure your work won’t go unnoticed.


That's my point, a one year exp. Grower acting likes he's doing me a favor by me sending him some beans, then ask 3rd if he can bake his nutes in the sun for 2 days? Gtfoh. 3rd just a nice forgiving guy.
I'd actually fight over that in person... no.joke.lmao over 3rds nutes not my gear.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Thanks. It's just compost, but I'll take it lol. Appreciated.


It’s something that I haven’t seen on the market . A tea bag that does it all . Come on .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Thinking of which I’m goin back to original plan . Monkey shit with a monkey seed . Which one should I go with monkey ?


ODST for sativa, Scarab for indica. Whichever you prefer. They both run good and stable.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> ODST for sativa, Scarab for indica. Whichever you prefer. They both run good and stable.


Haven’t done to many Sativas. I’ll have to go back to out convo to see the make ups of them both .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> It’s something that I haven’t seen on the market . A tea bag that does it all . Come on .


This isn't the do all one yet. You'll still have to feed, just not as heavy.

Still working on the full grow bags. They're foaming a little too much. Growing fine, but the foam is irritating.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Haven’t done to many Sativas. I’ll have to go back to out convo to see the make ups of them both .


Jack and Maui for ODST.

Blueberry and Sweet Tooth for Scarab.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You are who you are. It is what it is.


That's just the streets and prison, which is what used to make up this canna game.
Now just like the rest of the streets we got outsiders coming in, which means more money and way more gay b.s. to put up with.
If I don't knock em off their high horse, who will these days? lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

So would I be using the bags and using trio with it ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> That's just the streets and prison, which is what used to make up this canna game.
> Now just like the rest of the streets we got outsiders coming in, which means more money and way more gay b.s. to put up with.
> If I don't knock em off their high horse, who will these days? lol


I don't have a dog in that fight. I live in the woods and have enough confrontation when I go to work lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So would I be using the bags and using trio with it ?


With these, yea. Start out like normal, but you won't have to worry about ph or temp much.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

I’m so confused as to whats going on.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m so confused as to whats going on.


"Hey John, you working again?"

"Nah, just sorting some stuff out."

Lol. Something like that.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> "Hey John, you working again?"
> 
> "Nah, just sorting some stuff out."
> 
> Lol. Something like that.


Ah, okay lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> With these, yea. Start out like normal, but you won't have to worry about ph or temp much.


Def will need a full run down .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't have a dog in that fight. I live in the woods and have enough confrontation when I go to work lol.


Outlaws in the woods, is included in the prison statement back in the day... type that set fish hooks from trees all around their crop, and will cap your ass for it.

When you got ppl that show pics of them in trees,.thats called feeding the ego, or telling me to send stealth USA to USA just so they can say they have a family, thats being new to manhood. And old watchful eyes pays attention. 
I can pick up everyone's personality on this screen enough to know what type person you are, some more than others of course.

And id be a pussy to act fake and kiss ass just to make a dime. It's not in my DNA. Just like y'all can prolly pick up that I'm a wild nut haha, I can't stand that entitled, I'm elite, personality. And I will beat your ass every time for it. 
Lol I can say with high certainty his parents had money when he grew up. And he was a disrespectful brat to both parents. 
Now on his own, making a cent thinking he's the shit in a tree. Lol
I've met him 100xs b4. You should have just put LMFAO when he asked you to bake your gear in a oven for days hahaha. That set me off.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Def will need a full run down .


No problem. Just drop the bag in and work your bucket like normal except for ph. If you want to adjust it, it's fine in between 5.5-7.5, you have to do it slowly.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Outlaws in the woods, is included in the prison statement back in the day... type that set fish hooks from trees all around their crop, and will cap your ass for it.
> 
> When you got ppl that show pics of them in trees,.thats called feeding the ego, or telling me to send stealth USA to USA just so they can say they have a family, thats being new to manhood. And old watchful eyes pays attention.
> I can pick up everyone's personality on this screen enough to know what type person you are, some more than others of course.
> ...


I’m kinda lost on this .are you saying you met Moab 100x ?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

I'll get off here till I'm back to chill mode lol I'm known to have a quick temper. Which is why I don't do customer service lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> No problem. Just drop the bag in and work your bucket like normal except for ph. If you want to adjust it, it's fine in between 5.5-7.5, you have to do it slowly.


So I would have to still check ppm and add trio as ppm go down ? Would it take longer for it to drop


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m kinda lost on this .are you saying you met Moab 100x ?


Yes. That same personality.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Outlaws in the woods, is included in the prison statement back in the day... type that set fish hooks from trees all around their crop, and will cap your ass for it.
> 
> When you got ppl that show pics of them in trees,.thats called feeding the ego, or telling me to send stealth USA to USA just so they can say they have a family, thats being new to manhood. And old watchful eyes pays attention.
> I can pick up everyone's personality on this screen enough to know what type person you are, some more than others of course.
> ...


I don't think that you take into account that some people only show you what they want you to see. 

Regardless, he paid for it, so it's his gear now. Not my place to grind him. If you feel you need to, that's between you and him. My job is to read people... I didn't get the same read you did.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m kinda lost on this .are you saying you met Moab 100x ?


Idk I’m not in it.... not my business so I’m just gonna go back to work and enjoy my day lol. Y’all have a good one I’ll check in later on. lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So I would have to still check ppm and add trio as ppm go down ? Would it take longer for it to drop


Yup. It will take longer for feed to deplete because the microbes will break down their feed and feed the plant with that as well.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Idk I’m not in it.... not my business so I’m just gonna go back to work and enjoy my day lol. Y’all have a good one I’ll check in later on. lol


With you on that . Between them 2 . I will throw in that he’s been nothing but respectful to me and has even hooked me up with the tent I’m using for veg .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't think that you take into account that some people only show you what they want you to see.
> 
> Regardless, he paid for it, so it's his gear now. Not my place to grind him. If you feel you need to, that's between you and him. My job is to read people... I didn't get the same read you did.


Lol a thought out person would do that. Others naw, they flaunt what they not.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

Another thing I can't stand, is how ppl be acting like that can't read a negative comment, Ill post a dick pic in this mother fucker.tell you to suck it. 
"Ohh im not.in this " ho.we ain't jumping nobody,this ain't no gang rape lmao 
wtf y'all talking about? There's nothing to be in lol
B.C. I seen the same one 2day, that I noticed as spoiled previously ,..show it further 2day, adding confirmation to me, and I call it out.....and y'all butts hurting it seems like, softys, Bubble gums. 

What it is,..y'all in my game and dont belong, obviously. 
And you'll be out within 10 years. Surely. Along with these preps getting tats and pits hopefully too haha. Gtfo my lane.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

Who the fuck is spoiled here? Where are these preps? It piss you off I take pics of the beach since it’s not canna related ? The pic is my second job that I don’t get paid for .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

I feel better after letting that out. Lol


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Who the fuck is spoiled here? Where are these preps? It piss you off I take pics of the beach since it’s not canna related ? The pic is my second job that I don’t get paid for .


There invading every crease of the game. I'm the opposite of spoiled.if you referring to.me lol, I can tell you don't post for attention but more for humor and a good time.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

Dead on about that . Feel like this is a bar . I expect a fight here and there . As long as no one knocks over my whiskey I’m good .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> There invading every crease of the game. I'm the opposite of spoiled.if you referring to.me lol, I can tell you don't post for attention but more for humor and a good time.


You're not at war with the world bro, you're at war with yourself. Been there... You can't change what is or isn't. You can't fight fate. If you don't believe in fate... then you're full of shit lol. Call that a read haha.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Microbes can die off easily, I try to tell all these local places you can't set fox farms ocean Forrest soil out in the baking sun, they act like I'm a nut lol


These are the people that probably have a $190 bottle of "Disolved Oxygen"


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Dead on about that . Feel like this is a bar . I expect a fight here and there . As long as no one knocks over my whiskey I’m good .


I feel you, it's not a fight to me as much as a needed knocking off a high horse. Lol like that will actually get ppl physically hurt in the streets.
Better to be told by me on here than in person....with that certain attitude being put off. 
Common lil things tell me alot about people.
I'd bet my life on what I said haha.
No1 else I've encountered on here that I can't stand their personality.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You're not at war with the world bro, you're at war with yourself. Been there... You can't change what is or isn't. You can't fight fate. If you don't believe in fate... then you're full of shit lol. Call that a read haha.


I'm at war with no1 cuz. If I am it's serious shit, ppl that willing to shoot me and vice versa


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I don't have beef with anybody here and I don't pass judgement. Everybody has their own shit to sort out lol. I just roll with it and help where I can.


Good way to live. You don't ever really know what someone has going on in their lives. I


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I'm at war with no1 cuz.


You'll see. There are 2 outcomes of life. You're either a victim of consequence or a practitioner of circumstance. Either way, nobody gets out alive.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

Dudes right though . I am here to party . Tuxedo t shirt and flip flops (not a prep) .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Dudes right though . I am here to party . Tuxedo t shirt and flip flops (not a prep) .


What's a prep?


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> What's a prep?


Remember the movie The Outsiders? Preps are the guys that wore the sweaters


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

Guessing a Zach Morris ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

Never saw that movie and don't know who zach Morris is.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> What's a prep?


People that think they better than others, I grew up panhandling with my dad on the corner. You know who never gives a cent, the one with the most lpl


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> People that think they better than others, I grew up panhandling with my dad on the corner. You know who never gives a cent, the one with the most lpl


Ah ok. I can agree with rest on a general basis.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Never saw that movie and don't know who zach Morris is.


Saved by the bell = Zach Morris . How about the older brother on step brothers ?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You'll see. There are 2 outcomes of life. You're either a victim of consequence or a practitioner of circumstance. Either way, nobody gets out alive.


Dude me n you know about all the systematic b.s., we both awakend to that, you just are a live and let live personality.
And I'm like live this way around me or face consequences lol and you wld be too, under different circumstances.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Saved by the bell = Zach Morris . How about the older brother on step brothers ?


Oh, that zach lol. Gotcha. Haven't heard anybody mention that show in a long time lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Oh, that zach lol. Gotcha. Haven't heard anybody mention that show in a long time lol.


Haven’t heard the word prep(in that context) in a while . First thing that came to mind .


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 3, 2019)

I find that if you mind your own business a lot of problems go away... Being me is a full time job. LOL


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Haven’t heard the word prep(in that context) in a while . First thing that came to mind .


His nickname was Preppy... how you could you not go there?! LOL


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> His nickname was Preppy... how you could you not go there?! LOL


Lmao . That’s y it popped in my head . Now the theme song is stuck in my head.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Another thing I can't stand, is how ppl be acting like that can't read a negative comment, Ill post a dick pic in this mother fucker.tell you to suck it.
> "Ohh im not.in this " ho.we ain't jumping nobody,this ain't no gang rape lmao
> wtf y'all talking about? There's nothing to be in lol
> B.C. I seen the same one 2day, that I noticed as spoiled previously ,..show it further 2day, adding confirmation to me, and I call it out.....and y'all butts hurting it seems like, softys, Bubble gums.
> ...


Nah what I saying is this isn’t the hood nor prison. Could care less about any drama that’s being brought on because of personal beliefs or judgements. Shit has nothing to do with me so I’m not going to hop into the conversation even if I do agree with your stance on it. No sweat off my nuts. I don’t give two fucks about someone else’s opinions of another person. Do your thing call out whatever and whoever you want that’s your prerogative as long and its not my name coming outta your mouth idc about it lol. I was curious as to what you were talking about but then I realized it has nothing to do with me so ima mind my own business and let you do you.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Dude me n you know about all the systematic b.s., we both awakend to that, you just are a live and let live personality.
> And I'm like live this way around me or face consequences lol and you wld be too, under different circumstances.


I prefer live and let die lol, not about to help those who won't help themselves, but I feel you. 

I was different once upon a time... like you actually. I found myself in a dark abyss, longing for something I couldn't explain, at odds with the world around me. Took a bottle of whisky a bad primer to put that dog down. 

Something broke in me that night and I'm grateful for it. I didn't find religion, but I found higher power and a reason, not to live, but a reason not to die... yet anyway. I imagine my life expectancy is running out. Take it from me, you don't want to take it that far before you figure it out. 

Like I said, only 2 ways through. Victim of consequence or a practitioner of circumstance. Always choose the latter when you can help it.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Nah what I saying is this isn’t the hood nor prison. Could care less about any drama that’s being brought on because of personal beliefs or judgements. Shit has nothing to do with me so I’m not going to hop into the conversation even if I do agree with your stance on it. No sweat off my nuts. I don’t give two fucks about someone else’s opinions of another person. Do your thing call out whatever and whoever you want that’s your prerogative as long and its not my name coming outta your mouth idc about it lol. I was curious as to what you were talking about but then I realized it has nothing to do with me so ima mind my own business and let you do you.


But Hood and prison will stay with you for a lifetime, it'll always intrude into life moments. Like me not being able to.let a spoiled punk be one, without catching something for it. I have to at least tell them, was going to in a pm, 
then I seen the comment about monkeys nutes lol set me off.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I prefer live and let die lol, not about to help those who won't help themselves, but I feel you.
> 
> I was different once upon a time... like you actually. I found myself in a dark abyss, longing for something I couldn't explain, at odds with the world around me. Took a bottle of whisky a bad primer to put that dog down.
> 
> ...


Yea alcohol has always been my worst enemy, I used to think it was other harder shit, but then realized alcohol was usually the cause of me doing harder stuff.
I've gotten to only drinking once a week after last 3 years. Total of 15 drinking.
But what I used to long for, I didnt know.. I can tell it is being worked in the present, self control...lol is what's working on improvement in this phase of life haha
I got most other areas in check from learning the hard way. Hopefully dont have to.go hard route with this one, anymore.than I alredy have that is, alot of ppl think they have self control.but legit.self control is a true treasure.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> But Hood and prison will stay with you for a lifetime, it'll always intrude into life moments. Like me not being able to.let a spoiled punk be one, without catching something for it. I have to at least tell them, was going to in a pm,
> then I seen the comment about monkeys nutes lol set me off.


You made part of my day entertaining. Thanks for not pming


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> But Hood and prison will stay with you for a lifetime, it'll always intrude into life moments. Like me not being able to.let a spoiled punk be one, without catching something for it. I have to at least tell them, was going to in a pm,
> then I seen the comment about monkeys nutes lol set me off.


believe me I’ve served some time and I get it. I’ve had to do it too. That’s what I’m saying. I’m not in it cause it’s got nothing to do with me y’all do you. lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yea alcohol has always been my worst enemy, I used to think it was other harder shit, but then realized alcohol was usually the cause of me doing harder stuff.
> I've gotten to only drinking once a week after last 3 years. Total of 15 drinking.
> But what I used to long for I can tell is being worked in the present, self control...lol is what's working on improvement in this phase of life haha
> I got most other areas in check from learning the hard way. Hopefully dont have to.go hard route with this one, anymore.than I alredy have that is, alot of ppl think they have self control.but legit.self control is a true treasure.


Agreed.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> believe me I’ve served some time and I get it. I’ve had to do it too. That’s what I’m saying. I’m not in it cause it’s got nothing to do with me y’all do you. lol


Never done time, never will.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 3, 2019)

Good plan Monkey. I was drunk and angry for too long. The can, made me wake up though. Never going back. Booze was killing me and waking up in the drunk tank was it for me. I got out of my own way and haven't looked back. 10 years dry end of the month


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> believe me I’ve served some time and I get it. I’ve had to do it too. That’s what I’m saying. I’m not in it cause it’s got nothing to do with me y’all do you. lol


At least you understand that actual proper way of thinking. And respect,
som1 likes to beat there momma or hurt kids, or just have wrong attitude about life. We gon check ya. Lol

Entitled person asking Let me have half your nutty bar, or hey bro if you let me hit half that nutty bar, I got you double when myn comes thru, then you get passed a nutty bar and I'll say dont even worry about it.cuz that's nothin, and the first comment get you stomped lol.(It's not about the nutty bar)
But yea my bad if any1 else felt called out, it was just for oine person but everyone else had some to say as well lol


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> This is also Why I had a feeling not to send any testers to Moab, I just felt he came off as entitled, in combination with lack of exp. I was like hell naw. After I thought about it. Lol sent em to a more deserving individual in my eyes. Plus they claimed first. Lol money is meaningless to me.


You accepted my address to send testers and are now telling me you sent them off to someone else? Because I wasn’t worthy?? Hah. I have 4 plants overtaking a 4x4 still getting their stretch on in a gallon of soil each lmao. I suck.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

I asked because if it’s bad, I can have package held at post office not in heat. Sorry I’m a microbe/hydro rookie. Working a real job 70 hours a week and trying to be a dad and fiancé after work kind of takes away from spending every minute reading about my illegal hobby


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yea but if i see som1 with a entitled attitude oh im gonnna call you on it.
> Id feel fake if I didnt.
> He's my neighbor, by states location. I'll call anybody in person same way. And way way more. I'm of the old times. I'll lay hands on you quick lol


No entitlement. I work very hard for everything I’ve ever had in life. What’s your problem dog for real? I work too much to spend every spare minute of real life reading about weed? I do what I can and that’s absolutely A ok and there’s no way you can tell me otherwise lol.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> At least you understand that actual proper way of thinking. And respect,
> som1 likes to beat there momma or hurt kids, or just have wrong attitude about life. We gon check ya. Lol
> 
> Entitled person asking Let me have half your nutty bar, or hey bro if you let me hit half that nutty bar, I got you double when myn comes thru, then you get passed a nutty bar and I'll say dont even worry about it.cuz that's nothin, and the first comment get you stomped lol.(It's not about the nutty bar)
> But yea my bad if any1 else felt called out, it was just for oine person but everyone else had some to say as well lol


I was about to say I felt bad for asking you about seeds homie. I'm only about a year into growing just so you know. Lol


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m so confused as to whats going on.


Looks like some ole boy just went off dogging me because I won’t be home for a few days to get my mail.....was asking so I could like uhhhhh leave at post office?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

Informative mail is good to have .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

Not even gonna bother carrying on an argument. I work I’m a dad and one day husband. This hobby is strictly a hobby that I get better at when I find the time. It’s all good. That’s okay perfectly fine.

BH is starting to stretch good


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Informative mail is good to have .


I have it. Saw it was coming so figured I would ask. Didn’t mean to start a dog fight idk why that happened really


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

See, this is that bullshit. 

I learned a long time ago what's worth fighting for and what's not. There's absolutely nothing worth fighting over. 

I can respect somebody I hate... Only because I know the reason I hate them is because they are different. That difference... I would die for that difference, even for someone I hate.

We aren't each other's enemies. We are individuals. Individuality is the key to freedom. Freedom comes with responsibility. We are all responsible for one another's freedom. See how that goes full circle?

The enemy is the one who's instilled this mindset that anybody is better than anybody else. You bleed like I bleed. Be grateful you have differences that you can put aside instead of commonalities that you can't. It's much worse that way... But it's coming regardless. Way of the world and such.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m kinda lost on this .are you saying you met Moab 100x ?


What’s this guy talking about.... I don’t even wanna read the rest. I won’t. Dudes just talking shit now. I was the poor kid in school. Mom worked three jobs to make ends meet. Sad people make that kind of impression over me wanting my seeds to be discrete and posting pics happy I’m doing something productive and respectable with my life..... shame on me.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> See, this is that bullshit.
> 
> I learned a long time ago what's worth fighting for and what's not. There's absolutely nothing worth fighting over.
> 
> ...


Preach it. Freedom is something we all understand, until it comes to someone else exercising it.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

Didn’t know a monkey could throw shit this far ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Preach it. Freedom is something we all understand, until it comes to someone else exercising it.


Hell of a truth there.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 3, 2019)

Can't wait too see how you guys do with this. I'm tuned in!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Didn’t know a monkey could throw shit this far ?


Orbital drop. Monkey see, monkey do lol.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Looks like some ole boy just went off dogging me because I won’t be home for a few days to get my mail.....was asking so I could like uhhhhh leave at post office?


Tell you truth brother, it started out with first time I ever read you thread on AFN before I ever talked to you....when I seen you was a person who bought into internet hype.... then first time we met, your first comment to me was some silly entitled shit, like "Your gonna have to prove all this and that" when I don't owe you a damn thing bruh. Buy, test, or dont. Point blank period.. you asked for.more than DC seed exchange lol. And I got on with them...and southern Oregon seeds... And you just a single person doing zip for me...

Then I'm type guy who takes his ability to heart not to flesh, in other words I have nothing to prove, where I felt the exact opposite from your personality, lile you always.trying to.prove something,which I could understand from a young man.

Then the roasting in the mailbox of something at that time.I thought 3rd sent you as a gift seemed like a real spoiled ass hole kid comment. 
Like why even say it.... type shit, then the pic of you at work, it's one thing to post it and say hard at it today..... But "look up thats me, im not in the blue" that's expressing apart of your personality I wldnt show to others, like if I said that to my uncle, he wld in return start clapping his hands saying "ohhh good for you, you can climb a tree" but I understand if you are new to the job, but if you've been at it for years and still trying to show off, even online, that's a flaw.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

Those boys are some tea bags !


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Those boys are some tea bags !


You didn't think I was gonna send you some skimpy ass tetley, did you lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Tell you truth brother, it started out with first time I ever read you thread on AFN before I ever talked to you....when I seen you was a person who bought into internet hype.... then first time we met, your first comment to me was some silly entitled shit, like "Your gonna have to prove all this and that" when I don't owe you a damn thing bruh. Buy, test, or dont. Point blank period.. you asked for.more than DC seed exchange lol. And I got on with them...and southern Oregon seeds... And you just a single person doing zip for me...
> 
> Then I'm type guy who takes his ability to heart not to flesh, in other words I have nothing to prove, where I felt the exact opposite from your personality, lile you always.trying to.prove something,which I could understand from a young man.
> 
> ...


My foreman was under me. I was above him cutting first time ever. I’m young and don’t do good at many man jobs and am proud of myself and the people in this thread are my “friends” and I was just talking to my “friends” about my positive forward progress in life..... no bad mojo. Just happy for myself. Don’t have much. Happy for the small graces I get.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

The “prove it” thing was we had a lot of “big dogs” who “had the world of seeds to offer” would very often pop in, get us excited, then poof gone.

I’m sorry I was skeptical based on previous experiences :/

I can buy a pack of seeds no problem. I have plenty. I don’t have room to run yours. But I wanted to I was going to make room. . Which was why I was excited blah blah blah. Tickles me pink when someone pops a “Moab”

I now see you said you don’t give a shit who runs them so..... idk man. Sorry we couldn’t work nothing out.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> You didn't think I was gonna send you some skimpy ass tetley, did you lol.


Lol wouldn’t be your standards if you did . Very much appreciated and jacked to try them . Just praised informative mail . Had it coming Friday and it’s here today .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> My foreman was under me. I was above him cutting first time ever. I’m young and don’t do good at many man jobs and am proud of myself and the people in this thread are my “friends” and I was just talking to my “friends” about my positive forward progress in life..... no bad mojo. Just happy for myself. Don’t have much. Happy for the small graces I get.


That makes since, but me seeing from a foremans type view, I run a landscaping crew. You see the type things I expect from men to a first timer on the Job, if you would have said "my first time" I would have congradulated you off the bat.. no.joke.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> That makes since, but me seeing from a foremans type view, I run a landscaping crew. You see the type things I expect from men to a first timer on the Job, if you would have said "my first time" I would have congradulated you off the bat.. no.joke.


Still sure on that read?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> That makes since, but me seeing from a foremans type view, I run a landscaping crew. You see the type things I expect from men to a first timer on the Job, if you would have said "my first time" I would have congradulated you off the bat.. no.joke.


If you’d looked into me a little more than just my weed growing start date, you’d see just a few months ago I got a man job running a chainsaw/trimming trees having never tied a knot or touching a chainsaw previously in my life. Making it through every day is a blessing for me. I’m not cut out for this stuff but I’m giving it my all and getting stronger faster whatever every day that I come to work and try hard. I moved out of my moms house two weeks before my son was born man...... being a “man” doesn’t come easy to me. I just try my best and hope for good results in most aspects unfortunately because I wasn’t taught much growing up.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> The “prove it” thing was we had a lot of “big dogs” who “had the world of seeds to offer” would very often pop in, get us excited, then poof gone.
> 
> I’m sorry I was skeptical based on previous experiences :/
> 
> ...


Naw I don't bro, bc I'm truly in this for 3 reasons. Love passion and to one day be the best, The MJ of MJ lol (Michael jordan of bud) that can happen without one sell or other person ever getting to grow any. Just enter all the comps.
Sorry if I was being hard on you man... But I jnew.it was either young fella or a grown man with a shit personality, for your age its not a bad personality at all tho buddy, understandable thru and thru. First time all that. Sorry again.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Still sure on that read?


It was accurate lol I even said I'd understand if you was a young guy doing it for first time, before he replied.
The more I read I.was spot on accuracy.
New to manhood as well, like I said as well dog.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> It was accurate lol I even said I'd understand if you was a young guy doing it for first time, before he replied.


Its all good, but a read like that in my profession would have got people killed. Then I would have had to break you down, tear you up, etc and the whole team is fucked...

Like it or not, as stupid and trivial as it seems... You guys are becoming a "team". We can all learn from each other and we can cover each other's asses at our weak points. 

Glad you guys sorted it out.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> If you’d looked into me a little more than just my weed growing start date, you’d see just a few months ago I got a man job running a chainsaw/trimming trees having never tied a knot or touching a chainsaw previously in my life. Making it through every day is a blessing for me. I’m not cut out for this stuff but I’m giving it my all and getting stronger faster whatever every day that I come to work and try hard. I moved out of my moms house two weeks before my son was born man...... being a “man” doesn’t come easy to me. I just try my best and hope for good results in most aspects unfortunately because I wasn’t taught much growing up.


I picked up on that instantly that you was either new to manhood, mentioning your fam to me is how I discerned that, or there's another personality that says those things once they full grown and it's usually related to them being a drama type person.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Naw I don't bro, bc I'm truly in this for 3 reasons. Love passion and to one day be the best, The MJ of MJ lol (Michael jordan of bud) that can happen without one sell or other person ever getting to grow any. Just enter all the comps.
> Sorry if I was being hard on you man... But I jnew.it was either young fella or a grown man with a shit personality, for your age its not a bad personality at all tho buddy, understandable thru and thru. First time all that. Sorry again.


You’re good man. I’d give you the shirt off my back even if I only have one because I’d probably be okay..... ya know? Buy lunch for the guys at work and they make twice as much money as me. I have a 25% garnishment every week yet still try and give. If I see a homeless man (pretty rare here) I go get them a hot meal and ten bucks and tell them god bless and shake their hand..... I’m nicest guy you will ever meet. Maybe too nice to the point even people will take advantage of me often.... just do what I can man. I’m nothing physically intimidating, don’t have an education, pretty young and I guess....”dumb”. Just try to get through the day the best dad fiancé and co worker I can be. Try and maintain friendship on here with people cuz can’t have friends in real life and share this hobby.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 3, 2019)

I'm glad to see cooler heads prevail here. We all have our little quirks and stories. That's what makes each one of us who we are.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Its all good, but a read like that in my profession would have got people killed. Then I would have had to break you down, tear you up, etc and the whole team is fucked...
> 
> Like it or not, as stupid and trivial as it seems... You guys are becoming a "team". We can all learn from each other and we can cover each other's asses at our weak points.
> 
> Glad you guys sorted it out.


It was without flaw cuz. Litterly physcholgist cldnt have done better lol
He just moved out his moms, he just started a family, it was his.first time.working in that field of work. I picked up on every single aspect and just applied it to either shitty grown grown man, or new to manhood.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> It was without flaw cuz. Litterly physcholgist cldnt have done better lol
> He just moved out his moms, he just started a family, it was his.first time.working in that field of work. I picked up on every single aspect and just applied it to either shitty grown grown man, or new to manhood.


Let’s talk growing man


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

I’m in a spot.... about to leave for Florida and only have one fucking timer. Ugh. 

Two options I can think of. Leave veg tent off, put flower tent on timer (have veg tent on timer) and my ole lady unplugs the 12/12 when I’m working. Or I can leave veg tent on 24/0..... can’t really skimp on the 12/12 being accurate


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You’re good man. I’d give you the shirt off my back even if I only have one because I’d probably be okay..... ya know? Buy lunch for the guys at work and they make twice as much money as me. I have a 25% garnishment every week yet still try and give. If I see a homeless man (pretty rare here) I go get them a hot meal and ten bucks and tell them god bless and shake their hand..... I’m nicest guy you will ever meet. Maybe too nice to the point even people will take advantage of me often.... just do what I can man. I’m nothing physically intimidating, don’t have an education, pretty young and I guess....”dumb”. Just try to get through the day the best dad fiancé and co worker I can be. Try and maintain friendship on here with people cuz can’t have friends in real life and share this hobby.


Dont buy them dudes at work no lunch cuz. You'll get more respect if you don't. If they are truly grown that is. 
The homeless, that's a great thing, and if you always keep it between just you and them and God it'll hold so much more meaning to you one day. I promise.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You’re good man. I’d give you the shirt off my back even if I only have one because I’d probably be okay..... ya know? Buy lunch for the guys at work and they make twice as much money as me. I have a 25% garnishment every week yet still try and give. If I see a homeless man (pretty rare here) I go get them a hot meal and ten bucks and tell them god bless and shake their hand..... I’m nicest guy you will ever meet. Maybe too nice to the point even people will take advantage of me often.... just do what I can man. I’m nothing physically intimidating, don’t have an education, pretty young and I guess....”dumb”. Just try to get through the day the best dad fiancé and co worker I can be. Try and maintain friendship on here with people cuz can’t have friends in real life and share this hobby.


Moab don't be so hard on yourself. You will never be able to give your family things to make them happy. Best thing is love and support.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m in a spot.... about to leave for Florida and only have one fucking timer. Ugh.
> 
> Two options I can think of. Leave veg tent off, put flower tent on timer (have veg tent on timer) and my ole lady unplugs the 12/12 when I’m working. Or I can leave veg tent on 24/0..... can’t really skimp on the 12/12 being accurate


Other than the bill, any reason you're against 24/0 for a few days. Sounds like the best option.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m in a spot.... about to leave for Florida and only have one fucking timer. Ugh.
> 
> Two options I can think of. Leave veg tent off, put flower tent on timer (have veg tent on timer) and my ole lady unplugs the 12/12 when I’m working. Or I can leave veg tent on 24/0..... can’t really skimp on the 12/12 being accurate


Veg 24/0 .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Moab don't be so hard on yourself. You will never be able to give your family things to make them happy. Best thing is love and support.


Agreed.

The rest of the world is hard enough on everybody lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Other than the bill, any reason you're against 24/0 for a few days. Sounds like the best option.


Used to run 24/0 24/7 my autos lol and was set straight that wasn’t ideal method. Assumed if they needed sleep every other weed plant needs sleep. Veg 24/0 temporary a ok huh. Cool


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m in a spot.... about to leave for Florida and only have one fucking timer. Ugh.
> 
> Two options I can think of. Leave veg tent off, put flower tent on timer (have veg tent on timer) and my ole lady unplugs the 12/12 when I’m working. Or I can leave veg tent on 24/0..... can’t really skimp on the 12/12 being accurate


Now that I found out you are.indeed just new to manhood, I like ya alot bro, but If you would have said you was 35, I wldnt have been able to.stand you lmao... I prolly over read everybody. Lmao these other fellas didn't even notice your comment in the trees like I did, related to any type personality traits or how that wld either mean new to job or a show off old man who thinks they shit dont stink, only one of 2 things. Lmao


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

They do better with rest, but if they're healthy, a week or whatever isn't going to hurt.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> At least you understand that actual proper way of thinking. And respect,
> som1 likes to beat there momma or hurt kids, or just have wrong attitude about life. We gon check ya. Lol
> 
> Entitled person asking Let me have half your nutty bar, or hey bro if you let me hit half that nutty bar, I got you double when myn comes thru, then you get passed a nutty bar and I'll say dont even worry about it.cuz that's nothin, and the first comment get you stomped lol.(It's not about the nutty bar)
> But yea my bad if any1 else felt called out, it was just for oine person but everyone else had some to say as well lol


 I dig it!! Ain’t mad was just confused lol. 

Carry on!! Lol


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> They do better with rest, but if they're healthy, a week or whatever isn't going to hurt.


About canceled the trip over a damn timer lol. Thanks for the heads up. Also, going to get your monkey shit held at the post office for pick up so no Chance of the mailbox heat hurting it. Shouldn’t get a hundred plus or nothing but i think someone said it could stall/slow it down so I’d prefer not to do that. Sorry unfamiliar with the microbe stuff. Used to measuring a few teaspoons of hogwash and pouring it in and hoping. Not the best with finicky stuff but I believe you said correct (not heat scorched) it’s far from finicky which I appreciate a lot. Wish I had more time to spend in the grow room but I just don’t. Every minute I’m on here, every second in the grow room, I hear about it for a long time from the gal sitting to my left. I kinda gotta act like it isn’t there and get “weed work” in when I can. She hates it. Very straight edge.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

Same deal. She's not straight edge, but she's still a woman lol.

Not finicky at all. Just drop a bag in and they do their own thing.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

On a positive note.... got my 2x4 up just gotta disassemble lights and move them over 
 

Oh and LSD is starting to branch out
@BigOleNugs19


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 3, 2019)

Think the heat and water temps in buckets slowing mine down .


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 3, 2019)

Moab... you don't need to feel compelled to explain yourself or justify yourself. We all have different situations. All you gotta do is be you man. I'm at the office 60-70 hours a week and learning. You think I'm gonna be on par with someone like Monkey who lives plants? Best thing I can do is come in here being respectful and learn. Do it on your own schedule and those who d ont like it can kiss your ass.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> On a positive note.... got my 2x4 up just gotta disassemble lights and move them over
> View attachment 4359697
> 
> Oh and LSD is starting to branch out
> ...


Nice work boss. Are you running QB's for lights too?


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think the heat and water temps in buckets slowing mine down .


Does adding a frozen water bottle in there work? I've read people trying that.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> On a positive note.... got my 2x4 up just gotta disassemble lights and move them over
> View attachment 4359697
> 
> Oh and LSD is starting to branch out
> ...


Shew man. Starting a seed in hydro scares me lol


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Shew man. Starting a seed in hydro scares me lol


my girls are heading into buckets soon tonight as well


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> my girls are heading into buckets soon tonight as well


Do we get to see please?


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 3, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Do we get to see please?


kinda shy, may delete later... 3 girls in buckets


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

Found some fun shit in the problems section. Anybody care to diagnose?



https://www.rollitup.org/t/deficiency.991952/


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

Fucking tiny pic lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> my girls are heading into buckets soon tonight as well


You got some little girls started you’re transplanting or??


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Fucking tiny pic lol.


It's not about size monkey... thank GoD for me!


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You got some little girls started you’re transplanting or??


yeah starting from seed - they're a week old - i'll post pics later - in the middle of their transition now


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

Purple sunset...
 

Banana hammock


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Found some fun shit in the problems section. Anybody care to diagnose?
> 
> View attachment 4359724
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/deficiency.991952/


The purpling makes me think P.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 3, 2019)

@3rd Monkey hey so i filled the bucket to 4 gallons and prepped it for 3.

so i added:

3mL of Floramicro, 3mL of gro, 3mL of bloom
15 mL of calmag (they said full strength which is 1 tsp per gallon which is 15 mL for 3 gallons)
3 drops of rapidstart
3 mL of GFF
3 mL of Hydroguard

this is totaling about 350 ppm - isn't that insanely high for this stage? 7 days old?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @3rd Monkey hey so i filled the bucket to 4 gallons and prepped it for 3.
> 
> so i added:
> 
> ...


I’m a rookie but 99.9% sure the answer to your question is Yes.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

Was stoked for that bad dawg. Looked into it and it looks like a great strain. It’s all good though. Don’t know why I haven’t ordered Dutch Passion Strawberry cough. Kyle kushman said few months ago KK Strawberry Cough (clone only) be released Fem later this year. Expected it to be sooner than later looks like I’ll be waiting till Christmas on that... might as well try the Dutch passion one. I’d about buy a ten pack of those and spread them to my friends....


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Nice work boss. Are you running QB's for lights too?


Yessir that’s all I run. I think I’m going to put my (4)hlg120’s in here for the time being at least until I can get my plant count in my 4x4 down. 

I run hlg 65’s for seedlings and clones
(4)96elites for my 4x4 
And I also have my (4)120’s


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @3rd Monkey hey so i filled the bucket to 4 gallons and prepped it for 3.
> 
> so i added:
> 
> ...


I put mine in @280 I mixed that same soup and the. Added RO to bring it down. And my seedlings loving life at 280 ppm.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I put mine in @280 I mixed that same soup and the. Added RO to bring it down. And my seedlings loving life at 280 ppm.


how many days old are they?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Shew man. Starting a seed in hydro scares me lol


The coco made a big difference I let the tap root grow in a humidity dome thing with a wicking tray the tap root came out and was like a inch or two so I threw it in the bucket.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> how many days old are they?


Less than a week I think... I’ll have to look but I know it’s less than 10 days 100%.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Less than a week I think... I’ll have to look but I know it’s less than 10 days 100%.


ok i feel better haha - i'll go ahead and take out half a gallon and put some fresh RO in there to bring it down - thank you


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> ok i feel better haha - i'll go ahead and take out half a gallon and put some fresh RO in there to bring it down - thank you


You’re welcome! Just watch the plant over the next 24 hours and if it’s happy you’re good if tips yellow drop it back a bit. Are these autos?


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yessir that’s all I run. I think I’m going to put my (4)hlg120’s in here for the time being at least until I can get my plant count in my 4x4 down.
> 
> I run hlg 65’s for seedlings and clones
> (4)96elites for my 4x4
> And I also have my (4)120’s


I'm going to be getting the 120's and 96's shortly. After looking it up and asking around it's really not too expensive. Once we are settled better I'll get cracking on getting all that set up. I'm excited!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

Hoping to get some fucking weed while I’m in Florida. God damn I’ve been smoking leaves.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You’re welcome! Just watch the plant over the next 24 hours and if it’s happy you’re good if tips yellow drop it back a bit. Are these autos?


no they're full photoperiod 

taking a break from autos... they ... irk me.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @3rd Monkey hey so i filled the bucket to 4 gallons and prepped it for 3.
> 
> so i added:
> 
> ...


Yea, you'll get burn for certain. Just rock the trio man. Everything they need and 3ml of each should set you pretty around 100-200.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

Hate to be “talking myself up” or whatever, again just young and excited..... pulled my first ever 10 day straight no day off man job stretch. Clocked atleast 130 hours. Proud of myself for getting up and going every day. Every single person except me and one ole head called in or didn’t come to storm work in this stretch. Trying to make a career in this tree work and showing up to work is apparently a big thing.... been taking that serious. Tired man. Exhausted actually. Not a big fan of earplugs while chainsawing so I’m mostly deaf now. Ears ringing bad. May should use plugs huh.... fuck. Stoned for first time of the day and rambling sorry. Heading a 6,7,800 miles down south. Have a good weekend and happy fourth to everyone. Blow some shit up just not your house. Ph on that cloner has been steady at 5.8 for few days. Happy. Can’t wait to transplant into a bucket when I get home. Thanks a bunch 3M for the “workers tea” as I call it. You say it’ll rock and roll with a busy schedule..... damn man. You found your first repeat customer. Thank you very much for helping come up with a “keep it simple” hydro method. I very much can appreciate that.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> The coco made a big difference I let the tap root grow in a humidity dome thing with a wicking tray the tap root came out and was like a inch or two so I threw it in the bucket.


Lol. Now you like the coco. That's good. Coco is your friend lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I put mine in @280 I mixed that same soup and the. Added RO to bring it down. And my seedlings loving life at 280 ppm.


This is interesting information. I made up a lot of “seedling” buckets that came out at about that. Someone else chime in? 300 ppm for babies POTENTIALLY okay? Or is that simply too much food?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hate to be “talking myself up” or whatever, again just young and excited..... pulled my first ever 10 day straight no day off man job stretch. Clocked atleast 130 hours. Proud of myself for getting up and going every day. Every single person except me and one ole head called in or didn’t come to storm work in this stretch. Trying to make a career in this tree work and showing up to work is apparently a big thing.... been taking that serious. Tired man. Exhausted actually. Not a big fan of earplugs while chainsawing so I’m mostly deaf now. Ears ringing bad. May should use plugs huh.... fuck. Stoned for first time of the day and rambling sorry. Heading a 6,7,800 miles down south. Have a good weekend and happy fourth to everyone. Blow some shit up just not your house. Ph on that cloner has been steady at 5.8 for few days. Happy. Can’t wait to transplant into a bucket when I get home. Thanks a bunch 3M for the “workers tea” as I call it. You say it’ll rock and roll with a busy schedule..... damn man. You found your first repeat customer. Thank you very much for helping come up with a “keep it simple” hydro method. I very much can appreciate that.


Dude, get into SLTC in Georgia. Lineman school. A little different than what you do now, but $100k+ per year in 3-5years after you graduate.

No problem on the bags. Pretty sure you guys will love it lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> no they're full photoperiod
> 
> taking a break from autos... they ... irk me.


I’d like to see someone grow 12 monster autos back to back side by side from seed. They’re weird man I swear. Ran atleast 30 of them. No one ever felt quite the same “curve”. Very unpredictable and I tried like hell to make them predictable.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> This is interesting information. I made up a lot of “seedling” buckets that came out at about that. Someone else chime in? 300 ppm for babies POTENTIALLY okay? Or is that simply too much food?


Honestly, you can feed 300ppm to seedlings, but it's what's in those ppm.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I'm going to be getting the 120's and 96's shortly. After looking it up and asking around it's really not too expensive. Once we are settled better I'll get cracking on getting all that set up. I'm excited!


Word! Those are solid choices!! Message me when you’re ready if you need help with supplies or the build.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> no they're full photoperiod
> 
> taking a break from autos... they ... irk me.


lol I hear that!! Good call!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Lol. Now you like the coco. That's good. Coco is your friend lol.


I realized you can get that shit to grow even when it seems soaked lol. Shits perfect for germination and getting seedlings going in.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> On a positive note.... got my 2x4 up just gotta disassemble lights and move them over
> View attachment 4359697
> 
> Oh and LSD is starting to branch out
> ...


Your LSD is doing great bro! Your roots are super advanced! Looks like Im just a little ahead from above and a ways behind in roots! Makes me think I have had my water level too high. I took 2 big cups of water out of the res to lower it an inch. Its great doing this with you man, so I can see where I could do better!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Dude, get into SLTC in Georgia. Lineman school. A little different than what you do now, but $100k+ per year in 3-5years after you graduate.
> 
> No problem on the bags. Pretty sure you guys will love it lol.


I’m dreaming dollar signs. I’m neurotic, brain fires too fast, whatever. High strung. I have big dreams man. But I’ll probably never achieve any of them..... my goal now is 100k a year without college, taxable, in less than 8 years. Somehow. There’s a way.... underwater welding, line clearance, maybe run a crane and make roller coasters..... there’s ways man. Ways without being a doctor, or a kingpin. I just gotta figure out how that is logical and straight path to success. I’m not saying easy. I’ll put in as much hours or effort as it takes. But I want the path to be clear and wide and ready to pay me when the day I’ve earned that type deal comes...... rambling again sorry


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m dreaming dollar signs. I’m neurotic, brain fires too fast, whatever. High strung. I have big dreams man. But I’ll probably never achieve any of them..... my goal now is 100k a year without college, taxable, in less than 8 years. Somehow. There’s a way.... underwater welding, line clearance, maybe run a crane and make roller coasters..... there’s ways man. Ways without being a doctor, or a kingpin. I just gotta figure out how that is logical and straight path to success. I’m not saying easy. I’ll put in as much hours or effort as it takes. But I want the path to be clear and wide and ready to pay me when the day I’ve earned that type deal comes...... rambling again sorry


It's a trade school, if that helps. Union work, most of it. 

All else fails, there's pipelining, but you won't have much time for family.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> The coco made a big difference I let the tap root grow in a humidity dome thing with a wicking tray the tap root came out and was like a inch or two so I threw it in the bucket.


I need to make one of these for myself Smoke. Could you show me it again?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

On storm work man we work directly with the power company. Neat to see what they do. Sure it’s alot more sophisticated than the tight situation storm stuff I see on the job, but interacting with the power guys.... those are the big dogs. Looked up that school. It’s legit. You may be onto something. I get onto a few hunches that stick every now and then.... really seeking financial stability for my family, something I’ve really never had before.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> On storm work man we work directly with the power company. Neat to see what they do. Sure it’s alot more sophisticated than the tight situation storm stuff I see on the job, but interacting with the power guys.... those are the big dogs. Looked up that school. It’s legit. You may be onto something. I get onto a few hunches that stick every now and then.... really seeking financial stability for my family, something I’ve really never had before.


It's a good school, but they don't fuck around. Lots of book work for years til you top out, but the money and the benefits... Hard to beat for an $18k education lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I need to make one of these for myself Smoke. Could you show me it again?


I bought the wicking tray. You want the cloner pics?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 3, 2019)

Wow. I’m dry. Was going through my bagged up leaf jars. Found a dang quarter of really shitty buds! Hello yeah! Can’t beat that when you’re dry and about to leave for vacation!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's a good school, but they don't fuck around. Lots of book work for years til you top out, but the money and the benefits... Hard to beat for an $18k education lol.


Amen!! There’s going to be mad demand for trade workers in the next ten years that’s why I went into electrical. Once I get my masters license I’ll be making stupid money for the little I spent education wise.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Wow. I’m dry. Was going through my bagged up leaf jars. Found a dang quarter of really shitty buds! Hello yeah! Can’t beat that when you’re dry and about to leave for vacation!


I truly hope I never experience the feeling of being dry ever again lol. That shits no fun.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Amen!! There’s going to be mad demand for trade workers in the next ten years that’s why I went into electrical. Once I get my masters license I’ll be making stupid money for the little I spent education wise.


Absolutely. Narrow backs (had to lol) make just as good money if you get into union work.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

Anybody figure out what's wrong with that guys plant?


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Word! Those are solid choices!! Message me when you’re ready if you need help with supplies or the build.


I appreciate that. And I'll likely take you up on that. Tbones suggested the far red units as well. I'll get those based off price... they can't hurt.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Anybody figure out what's wrong with that guys plant?


I'm on my phone. No fucking chance of seeing that pic. Lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I'm on my phone. No fucking chance of seeing that pic. Lol


I linked it to the thread so you can get full size. 

I don't know if you guys like these exercises or not, but until somebody tells me to shut the fuck up, I'll just assume it's all good lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Anybody figure out what's wrong with that guys plant?


The purpling looks like P.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> The purpling looks like P.


Could be a sign of P. Anything else?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Absolutely. Narrow backs (had to lol) make just as good money if you get into union work.


Hahaha that’s good! Haven’t heard that in awhile! I finally got into a union about 2 years ago and ever since life’s been nice! Families definitely taken care of my kids and lady have excellent healthcare. And I’ll never complain about my hourly. Only complaint I have is I have to take smoke breaks depending on the job. We wrap up this job and I can smoke again for awhile! Fucking government contracts lol.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I linked it to the thread so you can get full size.
> 
> I don't know if you guys like these exercises or not, but until somebody tells me to shut the fuck up, I'll just assume it's all good lol.


Let I go back and look then. I might not diagnose a but I'll learn something


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Let I go back and look then. I might not diagnose a but I'll learn something


List everything negative you can see, even if you're unsure. I'm gonna walk you guys through it, but I want you to be able to see things for yourself so you can translate it to your grow.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Hahaha that’s good! Haven’t heard that in awhile! I finally got into a union about 2 years ago and ever since life’s been nice! Families definitely taken care of my kids and lady have excellent healthcare. And I’ll never complain about my hourly. Only complaint I have is I have to take smoke breaks depending on the job. We wrap up this job and I can smoke again for awhile! Fucking government contracts lol.


People have slowly depended on others to do a lot of things for them, and looked down upon those folks for doing that kind of work. They raise their family to be above it. You wait and watch as this pendulum swings back....


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 3, 2019)

I'll take a look and try to diagnose it I guess


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Could be a sign of P. Anything else?


Well it looks to be an immobile nute issue. I need More info. Doesn’t look like the bottom shits been effected there’s some pics with clawing so I’d say the N tox is causing the lockout of the P. But I firing blind here.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 3, 2019)

Is roots organic 707 soil?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> People have slowly depended on others to do a lot of things for them, and looked down upon those folks for doing that kind of work. They raise their family to be above it. You wait and watch as this pendulum swings back....


It’s definitely starting to swing! We are in high demand commercial and residential nice to know I’ll always have some sort of job security I’m just trying to work myself outta these tool bags!


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 3, 2019)

100 ppfd
280 ppm
6.1 pH


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 3, 2019)

Is it a phosphorus def?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 3, 2019)

I am thinking his soil is below the range that phosphorus can be taken in by the plant and its causing lockouts of other nutrients now?
Edit: im wrong. Its not affecting bottom leaves. Still looking...


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 3, 2019)

@3rd Monkey maybe it's a nitrogen toxicity combined with nute lockout? interveinal chlorosis is what we're looking at right? and the veins them selves are dark green as fuck

curling and brown tells me heat might also play something here


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 3, 2019)

Manganese def?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Well it looks to be an immobile nute issue. I need More info. Doesn’t look like the bottom shits been effected there’s some pics with clawing so I’d say the N tox is causing the lockout of the P. But I firing blind here.


You picked up on the N tox. There's no P def though. What other damage can you see?


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 3, 2019)

I'm not a certain but stem on the leaf looks purple in addition to the leaf itself being discolored. I know ive read that fading green before. Green in the middle fading out means something. I can't remember


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 3, 2019)

Is that nute burn on those first set of leaves?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I am thinking his soil is below the range that phosphorus can be taken in by the plant and its causing lockouts of other nutrients now?
> Edit: im wrong. Its not affecting bottom leaves. Still looking...


^^^ Bingo!

You guys were all real close. You saw the lockout. The N tox is there. There is no real P def yet, what you see is K def and Mg def. The leaves are burnt at the tips, light from outside to in with dark veins, and the Mg is causing interveinal chlorosis along with tips turning up.

It's affecting the bottom and mids.

That right there is low ph.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 3, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Is that nute burn on those first set of leaves?


I was about to say it looks like he burned it with feed. Leaves look like decay.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> ^^^ Bingo!
> 
> You guys were all real close. You saw the lockout. The N tox is there. There is no real P def yet, what you see is K def and Mg def. The leaves are burnt at the tips, light from outside to in with dark veins, and the Mg is causing interveinal chlorosis along with tips turning up.
> 
> ...


Wow... so I saw both correctly?!?!?!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

The low ph causes all those deficiencies, but is slowly damaging the plant, as opposed to a true deficiency which would be causing much more damage.

You can see it in those buds as well. Way too early maturation of the buds and stunted growth.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Wow... so I saw both correctly?!?!?!


Yessir, you did. Why so surprised lol?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> ^^^ Bingo!
> 
> You guys were all real close. You saw the lockout. The N tox is there. There is no real P def yet, what you see is K def and Mg def. The leaves are burnt at the tips, light from outside to in with dark veins, and the Mg is causing interveinal chlorosis along with tips turning up.
> 
> ...


That’s a shitty position for a soil grower. If it’s low Soil PH. It’s a Bitch to get soil ph up and down. lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I was about to say it looks like he burned it with feed. Leaves look like decay.


That's the K def.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yessir, you did. Why so surprised lol?


Maybe theres some hope in me yet!


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 3, 2019)

Damn. So you can really spend some time diagnosing an issue? What would draw one to the soil ph prior to checking all the other deficiencies?


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 3, 2019)

If that roots is coco and not washed with calmag?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 3, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Damn. So you can really spend some time diagnosing an issue? What would draw one to the soil ph prior to checking all the other deficiencies?


I was looking for a reason for his issue. He pointed out having a runoff of 5.5ph which I know is too low so I checked the nutrient availability chart and found K to be unavailable along with Mg and I went to check what symptoms they would show if def, and they matched


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Damn. So you can really spend some time diagnosing an issue? What would draw one to the soil ph prior to checking all the other deficiencies?


The N tox, coupled with the K and Mg def. You have to diagnose separately.

The N tox you can see in the dark green top leaves, yet the bottoms and middle are fading.

The K tox you can see in the lightening of the outer leaf with dark veins and tip and edge burn, as well as the tacoing, though that could be the N too.

The Mg you can see in the interveinal chlorosis as well as the turned up tips.

The buds are maturing way too early, yet they're stunted.

Combine all that with the amount of damage done, which is very little compared to a true def, and it comes to what looks like a lockout... just like most of you noticed. 

However, that lockout is from a low ph which is blocking K and Mg. The reason you know it's ph and not a salt buildup lockout, is that N tox. If it were salt buildup, it would just burn, no healthy leaves with curled tips.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I was looking for a reason for his issue. He pointed out having a runoff of 5.5ph which I know is too low so I checked the nutrient availability chart and found K to be unavailable along with Mg and I went to check what symptoms they would show if def, and they matched


That's how it's done.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> The N tox, coupled with the K and Mg def. You have to diagnose separately.
> 
> The N tox you can see in the dark green top leaves, yet the bottoms and middle are fading.
> 
> ...


You're like a cannabis detective bro


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> You're like a cannabis detective bro


Well you were the detective there... all detecting shit and whatnot lol.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 3, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Well you were the detective there... all detecting shit and whatnot lol.


I never thought to look at the buds maturity compared to age, nor did I think of a salt lockout being possible. So I learned more!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

You guys did good that round. Everybody saw lockout. Hell of a good start.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> View attachment 4359804
> 
> 100 ppfd
> 280 ppm
> ...


That little one still looks ok. Hopefully it shits a tap soon.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 3, 2019)

Takes me forever to read thru 200 post after work lol yall always give me something to do I love it!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 3, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Takes me forever to read thru 200 post after work lol yall always give me something to do I love it!


It was a crazy read today huh! Glad it all worked out well though


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 3, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Takes me forever to read thru 200 post after work lol yall always give me something to do I love it!


Could be worse. Could be 300 posts lol.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 3, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> It was a crazy read today huh! Glad it all worked out well though


Hell yeah man!


3rd Monkey said:


> Could be worse. Could be 300 posts lol.


close enough man takes me a few to get thru them as is lol


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 3, 2019)

Some budporn
Cdp
  
Hgk


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 3, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Some budporn
> Cdp
> View attachment 4359858 View attachment 4359859
> HgkView attachment 4359860 View attachment 4359861


Yasssss beautiful weed tiddies!


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 4, 2019)

Beauties Nugs... I might come pick some of that up


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 4, 2019)

i would like to share my freshly started YouTube page with you guys! crazy glue babies are popping.
 







this time around i plan on taking a pic every few days and making a time lapse of the entire grow.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy 4th of July you schmucks!!


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Happy 4th of July you schmucks!!


Happy 4th buddy!



3rd Monkey said:


> That little one still looks ok. Hopefully it shits a tap soon.


I hope so too. I checked on her this morning and she actually lifted off the rockwool an 1/8th of an inch or so... maybe she'll come back. I also tucked the rockwool around her trunk as tight as i could - to grow into roots maybe? 



BigOleNugs19 said:


> Some budporn
> Cdp
> View attachment 4359858 View attachment 4359859
> HgkView attachment 4359860 View attachment 4359861


that really is some budporn... the first girl your eye keeps moving down the cola and it doesn't stop! it angles left and keeps going haha. makes me want to get my nice camera out.... but my colas are starting to look deep fried


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 4, 2019)

Can’t beat the Florida heat on a holiday. You guys remember last holiday we had think it was Memorial Day you guys talked me into drinking all weekend?

Well...... 10:30 am and I’m about to crack one open. Who’s with me? Happy fourth!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy Independence from one dictatorship to another Day lol! For real though, TJ was the shit.

@schmebulock 

As long as it doesn't damp off, it should be fine. You might have problems with those elongated stems, but I hope they make out ok for you.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Can’t beat the Florida heat on a holiday. You guys remember last holiday we had think it was Memorial Day you guys talked me into drinking all weekend?
> 
> Well...... 10:30 am and I’m about to crack one open. Who’s with me? Happy fourth!


I'm working and sweating like a pig (makes no sense because pigs don't sweat, but whatever), but I shall join you in about 5 hours. Can't drink all day if you don't start early!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy 4th everyone! I go into work here in a bit at noon til 6 kind of sucks but oh well someone had to do it! Ill be cracking a cold one as soon as I get back home!


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Happy Independence from one dictatorship to another Day lol! For real though, TJ was the shit.
> 
> @schmebulock
> 
> As long as it doesn't damp off, it should be fine. You might have problems with those elongated stems, but I hope they make out ok for you.


Yeah the one girl on the right is pretty tall. She should be okay though, little tall might get her off the bottom of the bucket a little better. my current CDLC is basically mounted to the bucket lol. 


I had one actually get out of control a long time ago, let me dig it up


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 4, 2019)

Nice leafless pot Big Ole Nugs. Love buds that don’t get too leafy.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 4, 2019)

What about all these lights on the ads on here that aren’t quantum, but look high end? There’s one I see that looks like a bunch of saber lights attached to a rack. Look nice.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 4, 2019)

@3rd Monkey 

When I first started out I would put the girls high up in my cupboards where it was dark and warm... well one time we left the stove light on overnight and she was the closest one to the door... she stretched right out the door towards the light lol

this is after I neglected her and left her to die - she's like 2 weeks old at this point with no water for the last week lol... they're resilient i'll give you that.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 4, 2019)

@JonathanT think I recall you being low on watts, and maybe funds aren’t where you want them to be...that’s okay. Do you need a blurple or two man? I know they aren’t the best. But if you’re only using that low watt stuff because it’s all you can swing, I will be more than happy to send you a pretty damn good blurple no questions ask if you will use it. Just holla and let me know man.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 4, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @3rd Monkey
> 
> When I first started out I would put the girls high up in my cupboards where it was dark and warm... well one time we left the stove light on overnight and she was the closest one to the door... she stretched right out the door towards the light lol
> 
> ...


I had a whole crop go like that earlier this year when the power went out, winter time. Put them by the windows, but a week of no light, they went spaghetti like that. Only one I could save was the Orange Cookies which is on the garden.

Can't really bury them in hydro though... you'll get it straightened out, I'm sure.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I had a whole crop go like that earlier this year when the power went out, winter time. Put them by the windows, but a week of no light, they went spaghetti like that. Only one I could save was the Orange Cookies which is on the garden.
> 
> Can't really bury them in hydro though... you'll get it straightened out, I'm sure.


yeah... or she dies... lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 4, 2019)

When it's hits the third node or so, it may fall over from the weight of the leaves. If that happens, go about halfway up the stem and give it a little pinch, just like a supercrop. Rest it on something til it heals up and it'll beast the fuck out of the stem so it can support anything after that.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> When it's hits the third node or so, it may fall over from the weight of the leaves. If that happens, go about halfway up the stem and give it a little pinch, just like a supercrop. Rest it on something til it heals up and it'll beast the fuck out of the stem so it can support anything after that.


oof didn't think of that angle - i'll keep an eye on her.. she starts to droop i'll fish out a chopstick from the junk drawer lol


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> @JonathanT think I recall you being low on watts, and maybe funds aren’t where you want them to be...that’s okay. Do you need a blurple or two man? I know they aren’t the best. But if you’re only using that low watt stuff because it’s all you can swing, I will be more than happy to send you a pretty damn good blurple no questions ask if you will use it. Just holla and let me know man.


Nothing wrong with blurpies man my veg and flower is both blurpie til I can upgrade but the blurpies produce nice nugs man I cant wait to see what them quantums do tho


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 4, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> oof didn't think of that angle - i'll keep an eye on her.. she starts to droop i'll fish out a chopstick from the junk drawer lol


You can do that, but you might have to tie up buds in the future. 

There's a training method called the swizzle stick. You let your stem elongate like that but you wrap the stem around a stick. Reason being, you can shorten your overall height and create a wider base. 

There's plenty of options... never out of the fight.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 4, 2019)

argh i hate this stage - hurry up and stop being so fragile

confession time... i dropped one of the netcups and it landed straight onto the plant... i immediately flipped it back over and she LOOKS fine... lol...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 4, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Nothing wrong with blurpies man my veg and flower is both blurpie til I can upgrade but the blurpies produce nice nugs man I cant wait to see what them quantums do tho


There's a learning curve lol. Easy to bleach them with the QBs, but they are pretty kick ass. I always used the blurple as supplemental, but I have Moab's 3M under it and no complaints.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy 4th everyone. Im not feeling too hot this morning hence the late start. Had the wife take care of the garden. Ill be up and around in a while and gonna go look at the ladies! Hope everyones day is going great! Mine is getting much better


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> There's a learning curve lol. Easy to bleach them with the QBs, but they are pretty kick ass. I always used the blurple as supplemental, but I have Moab's 3M under it and no complaints.


Let’s see if you’re able


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 4, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Happy 4th everyone. Im not feeling too hot this morning hence the late start. Had the wife take care of the garden. Ill be up and around in a while and gonna go look at the ladies! Hope everyones day is going great! Mine is getting much better


Crack a beer. Tastes different before noon.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 4, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> oof didn't think of that angle - i'll keep an eye on her.. she starts to droop i'll fish out a chopstick from the junk drawer lol


You should consider wrapping that stem around a toothpick or whatever like a little pig tail.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> You should consider wrapping that stem around a toothpick or whatever like a little pig tail.


hey moab are you referring to the spaghetti seedling picture? it was a long time ago - my current girls should be okay. not a bad idea though, until it all goes to harden and you have a weird bonsai thing lol


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy 4th every one!!! Enjoy it and try not to let the irony of us celebrating getting away from taxes ruin your day!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Let’s see if you’re able


Able to do what?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Able to do what?


Take a picture lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> View attachment 4360081


Are you happy with it thus far for an autoflower, or... lackluster?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Are you happy with it thus far for an autoflower, or... lackluster?


Yea, I'm happy with it. All the fuckups were my own with the QBs and the touchy nutes. I only bumped P by 10% and apparently that was too much. It's feeding off now, leaves are coming back around and lightening. It'll get a light feed tonight, mag is getting depleted.

Genetically speaking though, no problems. It was a good cross. I'm used to photos, so much bigger plants, but 10 of these fuckers in 1 room would net close to a lb, maybe more now that I know what I know. 

Find out how the buds are when it's done. They are building pretty tight, so hopefully they stay that way. Leaf to calyx ratio is ok at the moment, but way too early to tell for sure.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy 4th everyone . Close to miller time !


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 4, 2019)

Fresh air in take set up from outdoors


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Happy 4th everyone . Close to miller time !


Love some miller for a daily driver


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Love some miller for a daily driver


Probably will smoke more . Work at 5 am tomorrow


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 4, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Fresh air in take set up from outdoors


My only advice would be to get a filter on that intake somewhere in the line if you're pulling from outside.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 4, 2019)

Believe it or not Monkey with a little research I came to the conclusion that filter wasnt really optional. I've got those ready


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 4, 2019)

I dont think its necessary to run duct over to my room. I can probably put the filter right below this and just let it run that way. Grow area is right behind my back in this picture in next room. I'm thinking let this little room fill, and just pull from it, on the other side of the wall. Thoughts?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 4, 2019)

So you're going to pull into that room with a fan through the duct, then draw from that room into the other with another fan? 

Just want to make sure I'm getting that right.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 4, 2019)

Yeah thats what I was thinking. With the seasons of MI I thought it would be foolish to bring it right into my grow room. 100 in summers at times, -20 in the winter at times. This utility room is only like 10 x10.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 4, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Yeah thats what I was thinking. With the seasons of MI I thought it would be foolish to bring it right into my grow room. 100 in summers at times, -20 in the winter at times. This utility room is only like 10 x10.


Why run from outside then? Why not just circulate. Sounds like you've got plenty of room. Not being a dick, just asking.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Why run from outside then? Why not just circulate. Sounds like you've got plenty of room. Not being a dick, just asking.


I don't take it as you being a dick at all. Haha I thought it would be nice to get some fresh outside air in down there. Is just regular air that's already in my basement good enough to use? I honestly thought it would be best to draw in some air.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 4, 2019)

I guess my thought was it would be a cheap but giant source of air for the grow room right on the other side.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 4, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I don't take it as you being a dick at all. Haha I thought it would be nice to get some fresh outside air in down there. Is just regular air that's already in my basement good enough to use? I honestly thought it would be best to draw in some air.


Oh fuck yea. Usually easier to regulate too.

During light hours, photosynthesis, the byproduct is oxygen. During dark hours, plants still transpire, but they produce CO2. 

In volume that large, you should never have an air issue. Take house plants for example. They don't even get circulation most of the time.

I was just curious, but I'm not trying to sway your judgement.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Oh fuck yea. Usually easier to regulate too.
> 
> During light hours, photosynthesis, the byproduct is oxygen. During dark hours, plants still transpire, but they produce CO2.
> 
> ...


I guess I got it if I need it lol. I thought running these plants , lights and all that down there it would get "stale" if you know what i mean?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 4, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> I guess I got it if I need it lol. I thought running these plants , lights and all that down there it would get "stale" if you know what i mean?


Well, plants are little air cleaners lol. 

There's nothing wrong with pulling fresh, as long as you can control the temps and humidity. Do your thing man. Get her up and running!


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 4, 2019)

For the record, I don't mind being challenged like that from you. I don't take insult by it at all. I take it as "hey dude, I know what you are doing, but not necessary."


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Well, plants are little air cleaners lol.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with pulling fresh, as long as you can control the temps and humidity. Do your thing man. Get her up and running!


I think it will still come handy a lot of the times of the year, when is nice out. And my thought was that room would be a buffer to help manage those things you mentioned. I smell a test coming up at some point


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 4, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> For the record, I don't mind being challenged like that from you. I don't take insult by it at all. I take it as "hey dude, I know what you are doing, but not necessary."


I'm glad you see it that way. Context gets lost over the interweb and most people take offense to quite a bit.

If I mean to be offensive, I usually make it pretty clear lol.

Test sounds good. Worst case scenario, you just turn a fan on/off.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 4, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> hey moab are you referring to the spaghetti seedling picture? it was a long time ago - my current girls should be okay. not a bad idea though, until it all goes to harden and you have a weird bonsai thing lol


Yeah man my bad didn’t realize it was old. I do that to mine when I wait too long to put into pot.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 4, 2019)

If I had access to fresh air, I would’ve thought it would be beneficial too without researching. Glad to know I don’t gotta go drilling holes in my place for fresh air for better plants.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 4, 2019)

Here is well water PPM this is right out of the tap. No aeration or anything. Filled glass and measured


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 4, 2019)

Taking a case of beer, sack of pot, and a few fishing poles down to the Suwannee river. Can’t wait. Happy fourth everyone!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> If I had access to fresh air, I would’ve thought it would be beneficial too without researching. Glad to know I don’t gotta go drilling holes in my place for fresh air for better plants.


The only reason there's fresh air at all is plants lol. No worries, it's often overlooked. If it was in a tiny room or something with no ventilation, that would be different. 

I'm exhaust only, draws in air that way. @GreenMitten Thats another option. Instead of intake, you could exhaust air out.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 4, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Here is well water PPM this is right out of the tap. No aeration or anything. Filled glass and measured


That's borderline. It'll probably be fine since it's well water though.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 4, 2019)

I have a cheap RV hose filter at home. I'll hook that up and see what that does. Night and day from city!!!! Lol


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 4, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Fresh air in take set up from outdoors


Make sure you put a bug sock over the open side if you havent!!

Maybe both sides lol


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 4, 2019)

@GreenMitten yeah think about your hvac system cycling the air in the house. Really dont have to worry about air in the basement with hvac


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 4, 2019)

Cool. One less thing to worry about. I thought being down in basement I would need it. This is how one learns. Thanks guys


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 4, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Cool. One less thing to worry about. I thought being down in basement I would need it. This is how one learns. Thanks guys


It was something I was worried about as well early on. I was even like " ok the cat can produce CO2 in the basement for the girls so we got food" boy was I green lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 4, 2019)

Finally got my flip flops on . Hate shoes with a passion


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 4, 2019)

If anything I can exhaust out like Monkey said


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Finally got my flip flops on . Hate shoes with a passion


Me too. About to hit the docks with a pole I hand and a pocket full of sunshine


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 4, 2019)

My skunk hero smells like basil ..


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> My skunk hero smells like basil ..


How the fuck did you get her to grow a hat?!?


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 4, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> If anything I can exhaust out like Monkey said


This is what I wish I had. Gonna do it in the next grow room. Basically I exhaust into the room the tents are in right now and it isnt ideal.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 4, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> How the fuck did you get her to grow a hat?!?


No no . I pulled her outta the hat . Fuck Chris angel


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> No no . I pulled her outta the hat . Fuck Chris angel


That's what's up! Lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 4, 2019)

So who’s grilling ?


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So who’s grilling ?


i'm already baked


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 4, 2019)

man i sweat my ass off today...


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 4, 2019)

I don’t want to hear that heat excuse . Get on that grill ! Just ripped 2 bowls . Time to cook


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> My skunk hero smells like basil ..


Damn man. Looking fantastic


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So who’s grilling ?


Ate “kens Bbq” in Florida earlier. Was fucking so good.


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 4, 2019)

Any Honda enthusiasts here? I have to let my baby go. i can no longer work on her.


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 4, 2019)

P


iceman2494 said:


> I don’t want to hear that heat excuse . Get on that grill ! Just ripped 2 bowls . Time to cook


I would but father in law was running it like a boss


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 4, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Any Honda enthusiasts here? I have to let my baby go. i can no longer work on her.
> View attachment 4360240


Does it run? Used to have an 01 electron blue prelude. 5 speed? How much?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I don’t want to hear that heat excuse . Get on that grill ! Just ripped 2 bowls . Time to cook


What are you cooking man. Just got hit with heavy rain.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 4, 2019)

Burgers brawts and sausages. Rain swept through . Had to cut the fireworks .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So who’s grilling ?


Me me! Drinking some cold ones got a few cones rolled up good to go!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 4, 2019)

@3rd Monkey so I found fucking 3 tiny green caterpillars on my autoflowers they're
Eating through my leaves I’ve narrowed it down to winter moth caterpillars..... that and I have fungus gnats. Fucking coco... FUCK lol. Any solutions? I’ve seen neem oil and sand on the top layer of my soil. Been for both the gnats and caterpillars and the sand from gnat larvae..... any other suggestions? I don’t wanna cull the but I will.... It’s not too bad yet but I need to get on it. Oh and I also split my stall on my nebulas main line I think I’m going to take 4-5 clones and the. Cut it down it’s a pretty bad split. I’ll get pictures of it all when I get home see what you think....


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd Monkey so I found fucking 3 tiny green caterpillars on my autoflowers they're
> Eating through my leaves I’ve narrowed it down to winter moth caterpillars..... that and I have fungus gnats. Fucking coco... FUCK lol. Any solutions? I’ve seen neem oil and sand on the top layer of my soil. Been for both the gnats and caterpillars and the sand from gnat larvae..... any other suggestions? I don’t wanna cull the but I will.... It’s not too bad yet but I need to get on it. Oh and I also split my stall on my nebulas main line I think I’m going to take 4-5 clones and the. Cut it down it’s a pretty bad split. I’ll get pictures of it all when I get home see what you think....


Tape it really neatly. It’ll make a big fat knuckle.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Tape it really neatly. It’ll make a big fat knuckle.


I was going to but I don’t think it’ll work with the split I have... it may. I’ll put some pics up when I’m home. I don’t mind culling it afternoon taking clones because it’s one less coco pot in my tent that I have tonfeed they’re getting fed 2 times daily and I haven’t been able to set the auto feeding system up on them so it’s by hand in the AM and PM. Lol y’all about pain in the fucking ass


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 4, 2019)

Dwc update!
 
I'm thinking its time to up the ppms on my trainwreck? Ive only added nutes twice since she started for a total of like 225ppm.
  
@Smokexbreak heres the LSD. Shes definitely taking a different path rootwise than yours. I think lowering my water level helped. Im gonna start germing my dwc plants in a humidity dome as well. I like the results you get.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 4, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Dwc update!
> View attachment 4360287
> I'm thinking its time to up the ppms on my trainwreck? Ive only added nutes twice since she started for a total of like 225ppm.
> View attachment 4360289 View attachment 4360290
> @Smokexbreak heres the LSD. Shes definitely taking a different path rootwise than yours. I think lowering my water level helped. Im gonna start germing my dwc plants in a humidity dome as well. I like the results you get.


 Definitely!! Those are looking good bro!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 4, 2019)

I’ve noticed those fungus gnats will significantly fuck shit up just being around. Wish I knew how to get rid of them permanently. My best solution is hard wind on the plants base by the pots and organic bug spray containing thyme cinnamon and something else maybe mint?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @3rd Monkey so I found fucking 3 tiny green caterpillars on my autoflowers they're
> Eating through my leaves I’ve narrowed it down to winter moth caterpillars..... that and I have fungus gnats. Fucking coco... FUCK lol. Any solutions? I’ve seen neem oil and sand on the top layer of my soil. Been for both the gnats and caterpillars and the sand from gnat larvae..... any other suggestions? I don’t wanna cull the but I will.... It’s not too bad yet but I need to get on it. Oh and I also split my stall on my nebulas main line I think I’m going to take 4-5 clones and the. Cut it down it’s a pretty bad split. I’ll get pictures of it all when I get home see what you think....


DE for top of your coco or let it dry out, just pick off caterpillars. How could they get in?

Don't worry about the split. Happens a lot. When you get pics...


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’ve noticed those fungus gnats will significantly fuck shit up just being around. Wish I knew how to get rid of them permanently. My best solution is hard wind on the plants base by the pots and organic bug spray containing thyme cinnamon and something else maybe mint?


I’ll add some fans good call


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> DE for top of your coco or let it dry out, just pick off caterpillars. How could they get in?
> 
> Don't worry about the split. Happens a lot. When you get pics...


Dude I have no clue how they got in. Shits a bit frustrating possibly came in off my out door veggie garden. The fungus gnats are the another reason I’m definitely converting to full on hydro. Fuck man I like the coco especially for my autos. Ever since using it I’ve had zero issues with the autos and I feel like they’d get wayyyyy too big for my 2x4. So I’d like to run coco for my autos and DWC for my photos but this is putting a damper in the coco. SMH. I’ll when photos when I’m home from fireworks.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Dude I have no clue how they got in. Shits a bit frustrating possibly came in off my out door veggie garden. The fungus gnats are the another reason I’m definitely converting to full on hydro. Fuck man I like the coco especially for my autos. Ever since using it I’ve had zero issues with the autos and I feel like they’d get wayyyyy too big for my 2x4. So I’d like to run coco for my autos and DWC for my photos but this is putting a damper in the coco. SMH. I’ll when photos when I’m home from fireworks.


Ok, I'm drinking, past that, can I answer in the morning?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Ok, I'm drinking, past that, can I answer in the morning?


Atta boy!! Better be whiskey!!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 4, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Atta boy!! Better be whiskey!!


And then some. Got the better of me tonight. Fucking cornhole!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 4, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> And then some. Got the better of me tonight. Fucking cornhole!


lol merrrrica!!!!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 4, 2019)

See you brothers in the AM.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 4, 2019)

You all have a safe and fun night guys!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 4, 2019)

Caterpillar damage 
  

Split stalk


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 4, 2019)

I got a caterpiller in my tent too early on, squished the shit out of it and never looked back. Is there any way you could lift those branches up to have them join back together? That would work I think.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 4, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I got a caterpiller in my tent too early on, squished the shit out of it and never looked back. Is there any way you could lift those branches up to have them join back together? That would work I think.


I think so.... I wouldn’t be upset if I just had to cull it and take some clones at least until I can get my automated system set up. Hand watering coco daily sucks ass lol and I’ve got two photos a d two autos in having to hand feed that’s on top of keeping up with 3 hempys and 2 DWC buckets lol. Not trying to work this hard! Even though the hempys and DWC isn’t much daily work but still lol. My hempys are being fed every other day finally since they’ve stopped eating as much but for awhile there in mid Flower it wasn’t daily along with the coco plants shit was just too much.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 5, 2019)

Going scalloping you guys have a great day!

Edit some good tape would do wonders for that. Next time consider leaving about a half inch stub. My last mainline attempt did what yours did cuz no stub for support.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 5, 2019)

Heads up tru north seed bank has barneysfarm 25 percent off next two days


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

Hopefully my package comes today .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Hopefully my package comes today .


Me too man. Which Dna you gonna run first nd what one peaks your interest most??


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 5, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Dwc update!
> View attachment 4360287
> I'm thinking its time to up the ppms on my trainwreck? Ive only added nutes twice since she started for a total of like 225ppm.
> View attachment 4360289 View attachment 4360290
> @Smokexbreak heres the LSD. Shes definitely taking a different path rootwise than yours. I think lowering my water level helped. Im gonna start germing my dwc plants in a humidity dome as well. I like the results you get.


Dude that TW is starting to really take off huh? I can't wait to see her start actually eating. Thanks for sharing man.  Can't wait to see more


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Split stalk
> View attachment 4360329


welcome to every one of my grows LOL

CDLC DWC


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 5, 2019)

Durban Poison praying



Whole tent view. Only things not in picture: airpump supplying air to 3 things now (has 8 outputs) including this bucket, smart home timer for lights, hygrostat for humidifier (sensor behind light on other side of tent of the humidifier output)


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Me too man. Which Dna you gonna run first nd what one peaks your interest most??


I know this question wasnt for me, but my only experience with DNA has been their holy grail kush and it has been a downright pleasure to grow. Shes coming to a finish now, two weeks maybe. And her trichs are so damn crowded and her bud is super dense and dank looking. Her structure was pretty awesome, I couldve trained her better. 10/10 would grow again. Ill give you all a smoke report in a month or so.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 5, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Dude that TW is starting to really take off huh? I can't wait to see her start actually eating. Thanks for sharing man. Can't wait to see more


I just bumped up her ppm, her leaves are lookinh thin? I had a fan blowing in the veg tent that apparently was on her and one of her leaves tore    so I redirected the fan. I hope she feeds good so that she can get stronger. Everything else seems fine.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 5, 2019)

M


BigOleNugs19 said:


> I know this question wasnt for me, but my only experience with DNA has been their holy grail kush and it has been a downright pleasure to grow. Shes coming to a finish now, two weeks maybe. And her trichs are so damn crowded and her bud is super dense and dank looking. Her structure was pretty awesome, I couldve trained her better. 10/10 would grow again. Ill give you all a smoke report in a month or so.


Hey now. Anyone who grows dna can answer. I really like “kushs” kind of taste lik dirt but in a weed way. That’s the “flavor of weed” to me. So I was wanting to go with a Dna kush. Got pics man?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> M
> 
> 
> Hey now. Anyone who grows dna can answer. I really like “kushs” kind of taste lik dirt but in a weed way. That’s the “flavor of weed” to me. So I was wanting to go with a Dna kush. Got pics man?


Starting to get a little burn.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 5, 2019)

Wow! Hell of a night lol. 

Anybody try to clone the BH yet?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Wow! Hell of a night lol.
> 
> Anybody try to clone the BH yet?


I made a clone but I gave it to a buddy to grow outside. Not sure how shes doing


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 5, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I made a clone but I gave it to a buddy to grow outside. Not sure how shes doing


No idea if it rooted?

Just wondered since it's a little bitch to grow, might have to air clone it. Would be nice if it rooted easy though.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> No idea if it rooted?
> 
> Just wondered since it's a little bitch to grow, might have to air clone it. Would be nice if it rooted easy though.


It definitely rooted. What was my cloning technique? Cutting the top off for mainlining, stuff said top into wet coco. Water wet coco daily with some flower nutes. Just wait. Lol. So if you use a real method, you will have success I think.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

I’m going to do a run . So I plan on doing them all .3 at a time . One of the first 3 will be the holy grail .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 5, 2019)

Heres a terrible pic of said clone a few days before I decided to say she was rooted enough to give away.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Wow! Hell of a night lol.
> 
> Anybody try to clone the BH yet?


Going to be a long day at work . Didn’t plan on having shots last night .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 5, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> It definitely rooted. What was my cloning technique? Cutting the top off for mainlining, stuff said top into wet coco. Water wet coco daily with some flower nutes. Just wait. Lol. So if you use a real method, you will have success I think.


Gracias amigo. I'm gonna take some cuts at the end of the week then. 

Nothing wrong with cloning in coco. Get roots however you can. I've had strains that wouldn't take roots off a cut, so had to clone it on the plant. Just hoping this wasn't one of those lol.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m going to do a run . So I plan on doing them all .3 at a time . One of the first 3 will be the holy grail .


Hopefully she does well for you Ice


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Going to be a long day at work . Didn’t plan on having shots last night .


I killed a handle of 78 year old wild turkey last night. Wasn't expecting that lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Hopefully she does well for you Ice


Installed the exhaust fan and raised the lights . I can keep my temps to 79-80 with it closed now . Lights are all the way up and not seeing any more light burn . Hope I can do them well now .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I killed a handle of 78 year old wild turkey last night. Wasn't expecting that lol.


Didn’t expect to drink liquor but, I had some self control.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Didn’t expect to drink liquor but, I had some self control.


Glad somebody did lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Installed the exhaust fan and raised the lights . I can keep my temps to 79-80 with it closed now . Lights are all the way up and not seeing any more light burn . Hope I can do them well now .


How's your humidity?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

Still high 40’s low 50’s . Looking to buy a cheap humidifier. Those minis do alright but not strong enough


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Glad somebody did lol.


Knowing I had to be up by 5 . Went to the fridge and started to grab a beer. Stopped and went and hit the bong instead.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

The only reason I ever grow autos, Is for outdoor
They are like your pistol...a hold over until you can reach the rifle haha.
Outdoor auto big bud chopped about 3 days ago, only bud I've even trimmed so far lol.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I killed a handle of 78 year old wild turkey last night. Wasn't expecting that lol.


I was sober as a gopher, got offered to party and thankfully turned it down! Haha


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

Royal Robbery, getting amber on her calaxs day 50 to 52.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

3m . Do I add the monkey shit with 3 ml of the trio and gff and ph the water ?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 5, 2019)

Uh oh!!!!


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 5, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Uh oh!!!!


@3rd Monkey just put monkey shit in your hand, haa!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

Got in some new stock today!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 5, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> welcome to every one of my grows LOL
> 
> CDLC DWC
> View attachment 4360436


So I’m not fucked?


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> So I’m not fucked?


nah you'll be fine!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Wow! Hell of a night lol.
> 
> Anybody try to clone the BH yet?


Debating taking some off that split stall and culling it but not yet


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 5, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> nah you'll be fine!


Word thank you!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m going to do a run . So I plan on doing them all .3 at a time . One of the first 3 will be the holy grail .


Think I’ll grab holy grail and Skywalker Kush


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 5, 2019)

i only grow 2-4 trees at a time, so i haven't been buying anymore seeds. at this point the seedlings i'm growing were actually a donation from a friend. 

i think i want to go back and grow some classics - maybe some GG4? Northern Lights? idk - something where the genetics have been so fine tuned the results are all but certain


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i only grow 2-4 trees at a time, so i haven't been buying anymore seeds. at this point the seedlings i'm growing were actually a donation from a friend.
> 
> i think i want to go back and grow some classics - maybe some GG4? Northern Lights? idk - something where the genetics have been so fine tuned the results are all but certain


Had that idea before I went with dna .


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Had that idea before I went with dna .


dna is who?


----------



## Soil2Coco (Jul 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> No idea if it rooted?
> 
> Just wondered since it's a little bitch to grow, might have to air clone it. Would be nice if it rooted easy though.


Who’s having trouble growing the Banana Hammock? It’s been super easy just like anything I’ve grown from Ethos. And I’m in 15 gallons of supersoil outside this time.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 5, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Who’s having trouble growing the Banana Hammock? It’s been super easy just like anything I’ve grown from Ethos. And I’m in 15 gallons of supersoil outside this time.
> 
> View attachment 4360517


[Raise's hand] Shes doing better now but is DWARFED by a couple plants I germinated along with her.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 5, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Who’s having trouble growing the Banana Hammock? It’s been super easy just like anything I’ve grown from Ethos. And I’m in 15 gallons of supersoil outside this time.
> 
> View attachment 4360517


Gorgeousz

With a z.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 5, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Who’s having trouble growing the Banana Hammock? It’s been super easy just like anything I’ve grown from Ethos. And I’m in 15 gallons of supersoil outside this time.
> 
> View attachment 4360517


I had a pheno that was finicky for sure but the other ones been a breeze.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> dna is who?


Dna genetics . Noticed this company I bought the seeds from do clones . 100$ for 6


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Dna genetics . Noticed this company I bought the seeds from do clones . 100$ for 6


The maine company?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

Yea


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Yea


Can you link that site again? I wanna take a looksy.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

https://www.maineclonecompany.com/seeds/

I’m curious how they ship the clones .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> 3m . Do I add the monkey shit with 3 ml of the trio and gff and ph the water ?


Yea, set up your bucket, ph it, then give it about an hr and drop the bag in. You want to have as little ph fluctuation as possible when the microbes are in. If you have to lower it, try to only do .5 per hour so they can adjust.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 5, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Who’s having trouble growing the Banana Hammock? It’s been super easy just like anything I’ve grown from Ethos. And I’m in 15 gallons of supersoil outside this time.
> 
> View attachment 4360517


That's a good looker. 

The one I have is very touchy. Doesn't like anything but hydro. Had it in soil at first, didn't like it. Put it in hydro, took off. Put it back into soil so I had room to take cuts of everything, it's not terribly pissed, but it's not thrilled either. Taking cuts the end of the weekend, flowering it, and depending on if I like it or not, might keep it around in cuts or just flower the rest out and not worry about it.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 5, 2019)

@iceman2494 

Just realized what gff was lol. No need for that stuff.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

Nice . I don’t want to burn the microbes . So do I ph the water and add the bloom and monkey shit in all at once ?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 5, 2019)

Purple majik#1
  

Purple majik #2
  

Pillow Factory


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Nice . I don’t want to burn the microbes . So do I ph the water and add the bloom and monkey shit in all at once ?


I stabilize my buckets, but you don't have to. Fill the bucket, add nutes, ph it, wait an hr and drop the bag in. Then just monitor as normal.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 5, 2019)

Had to go to the hardware store... lol.

There was a couple people in there with signs and petition boards to stop rain tax, which is another story in and of itself... but anyhow, they wanted everybody to petition against it.

There was a few people countering it, one guy in particular was being a real asshole. Didn't even know there was a rain tax, so I asked about it.

That one guy, always gotta be that one, started jumping down my throat about how I'm an asshole because I support pollution. I disregarded his comments, whatever... then he started on me about my gun.

Next thing I know, I'm being asked to leave. So I paid for my boards and was walking out, but I couldn't let it go lol. I called him outside. I'm loading my boards into the truck, he's yacking and then a bunch of people start coming out to watch, they thought there was going to be a fight lol.

This asshole runs to his lifted dodge diesel... yea, a big lifted diesel with stacks... and grabs his phone. I mentioned his diesel and the pollution that was behind the making of those 38s lol. He went ape shit about how he's a big guy and he can squash me like a turd.

All these people standing around, his attitude and now he's getting rowdy... I ask him if his dick can touch his asshole. His response, fuck yea it's bigger than I am lol. Hopped in my truck, threw it in drive and said, then go fuck yourself and shot gravel all down the side of his truck.

I could have swore I just won a NASCAR race with all the cheering lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Had to go to the hardware store... lol.
> 
> There was a couple people in there with signs and petition boards to stop rain tax, which is another story in and of itself... but anyhow, they wanted everybody to petition against it.
> 
> ...


Lmao! That was like yesterday I was buying hamburger. A really fat lady looked at me said I shouldn’t eat meat that it’s bad for you . Looked her up and down and laughed at her .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> https://www.maineclonecompany.com/seeds/
> 
> I’m curious how they ship the clones .


From my exp. In a tube.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lmao! That was like yesterday I was buying hamburger. A really fat lady looked at me said I shouldn’t eat meat that it’s bad for you . Looked her up and down and laughed at her .


Diet advice from a fatty lol. Priceless.

That's most people's problem. They can't mind their own fucking business lol.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lmao! That was like yesterday I was buying hamburger. A really fat lady looked at me said I shouldn’t eat meat that it’s bad for you . Looked her up and down and laughed at her .


My canine teeth say differently lmao people buy into anything, prolly why.shes.so fat...fkin snack cakes, no lean meat in her system. Lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> From my exp. In a tube.


How were they when they got to you? Still lively.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> How were they when they got to you? Still lively.


Oh yea couple days in darkness didn't hurt em at all leaves raised str8 up to the light after got em out, I've got em rooted and non rooted. I prefer rooted lol both way good tho


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> My canine teeth say differently lmao people buy into anything, prolly why.shes.so fat...fkin snack cakes, no lean meat in her system. Lol


Oprah is The devils advocate. Idk she was looking at some damn beyond burger . They’re plant burgers that have more fat then regular 80/20 beef .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Diet advice from a fatty lol. Priceless.
> 
> That's most people's problem. They can't mind their own fucking business lol.


This is the point I was trying to make the other day... LOL I mind my own fucking business if it isn’t about me, toward me, or for me I’m not fuckin with it. lol 

So I decided I’m going to cull my two autos and go ahead a DNS’s flower my second Banana Hammock with the split stalk that way I can harvest these other three and hang them in my 2x4 while my DWC BH, coco BH, and coco aurora Indica flower. Once I get the others in jars I’m going to veg my DWC’s in the 2x4 and flower in the 4x4. I also just ordered two more buckets. lol I’m all in on the DWC. Especially after this...... she’s like 1 week into flower and has gotten huge on me. 

Banana Hammock


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Oh yea couple days in darkness didn't hurt em at all leaves raised str8 up to the light after got em out, I've got em rooted and non rooted. I prefer rooted lol both way good tho


I wasn't worried about light as much as the handling. I've seen the UPS guy just toss packages on people's porches. One job to do and they can manage to fuck it up lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> This is the point I was trying to make the other day... LOL I mind my own fucking business if it isn’t about me, toward me, or for me I’m not fuckin with it. lol
> 
> So I decided I’m going to cull my two autos and go ahead a DNS’s flower my second Banana Hammock with the split stalk that way I can harvest these other three and hang them in my 2x4 while my DWC BH, coco BH, and coco aurora Indica flower. Once I get the others in jars I’m going to veg my DWC’s in the 2x4 and flower in the 4x4. I also just ordered two more buckets. lol I’m all in on the DWC. Especially after this...... she’s like 1 week into flower and has gotten huge on me.
> 
> ...


We got us a true, blue convert lol. 

She looks good.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

What ethos strain is early jack ? I git those and glittlez.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Oprah is The devils advocate. Idk she was looking at some damn beyond burger . They’re plant burgers that have more fat then regular 80/20 beef .


And that fake artifical fat bs is way worse for any species thats made to eat meat, normal amounts of natural animal fat is good for you. No one that strictly ate a meat diet would never be fat lol you'd drop pounds, gain lean muscle, I used to be a golden glove boxer, nothing is better for the human body than clean meat. Like fish, beef, turkey, deer, etc.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I wasn't worried about light as much as the handling. I've seen the UPS guy just toss packages on people's porches. One job to do and they can manage to fuck it up lol.


The tubes usually got a pretty sturdy structure at least, I didn't have no probs, in that area.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> The tubes usually got a pretty sturdy structure at least, I didn't have no probs, in that area.


Good to know. Maybe I'll grow a set and order one someday lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

That company I posted has 6 for a 100$ all diff strains and diff breeders .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 5, 2019)

Maine won’t send us clones Ice. Well. They won’t send me clones.....


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

Why’s that ? Dude I can’t find out what these freebies are . Early jack and glittlez


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Why’s that ? Dude I can’t find out what these freebies are . Early jack and glittlez


Told me they had early jack but I passed cuz couldn’t find no info on it. I know the “earlys” finish outside quicker than not early labeled ones....

Glittlez is fem and it’s gg x skittles


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 5, 2019)

They only ship clones to legal states.... I tried hard. Maybe someone else will have better luck


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

Are they ethos ?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Are they ethos ?


Yeh man

100%

I’m running a glittlez now.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

They fem or regs ?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> They only ship clones to legal states.... I tried hard. Maybe someone else will have better luck


Yea there's no novelty loop.hole with clones, you gotta know som1 personally in our situation. Lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yea there's no novelty loop.hole with clones, you gotta know som1 personally in our situation. Lol


I’m gonna try . Probably won’t .. shit world we live in that my nations capital can walk around with an oz in pocket and I can’t get a clone .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m gonna try . Probably won’t .. shit world we live in that my nations capital can walk around with an oz in pocket and I can’t get a clone .


Damn right. Idk if they have special cuts anyway on those sites, like legend OG crinkle cut, or Indiana bubble gum. Etc.
Truly special clones go for 1k a piece in shit.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 5, 2019)

put all the cabinet doors back on today after painting them

caulked all the trim boards

prepped the final flooring transition, just need liquid nailed down 

at this point i need to trimboard & caulk one more room and the basement will be done and ready for selling...

next year we're aiming for a place with the biggest fucking basement we can find lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

Think it’s the brands they sell. Crockett , dna , ethos.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think it’s the brands they sell. Crockett , dna , ethos.


Yea screw that for me personally, I'll grow out the packs and find a Rick flair pheno.(that no1 else in the world has*)
Lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

I like the company , I don’t deal with customs. I don’t have to email I just text my order . They are pretty decent on giving you free seeds.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I like the company , I don’t deal with customs. I don’t have to email I just text my order . They are pretty decent on giving you free seeds.


Yea I gladly haven't dealt with customs in yearrs, and I get a lil satisfaction that they are now dealing with, what we all had to deal with for so long in USA buying from EU. Now the shoe is on the other foot and is hilarious seeing them bitch on here.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 5, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> We got us a true, blue convert lol.
> 
> She looks good.


Thank you! you said this was going to happen lol you weren’t lying! Man I was seriously debating taking like 4-5 clones off the split stalk BH and then letting them root in the same bucket and flowering them instead of just flowering them.... I still may do that. How big of a tub or bucket would I need to flower 4 clones in the same tub?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Are they ethos ?


Glittlez is idk about early jack but they’ve got other strains named early ______ so I’m assuming it’s ethose I have some early glue beans. Can’t wait to run those things. 

Text her and ask


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yea I gladly haven't dealt with customs in yearrs, and I get a lil satisfaction that they are now dealing with, what we all had to deal with for so long in USA buying from EU. Now the shoe is on the other foot and is hilarious seeing them bitch on here.


I’ve been trying to find more us seed banks . Ones that do pay pal, cc , ect . I don’t like sending money orders in the mail .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Glittlez is idk about early jack but they’ve got other strains named early ______ so I’m assuming it’s ethose I have some early glue beans. Can’t wait to run those things.
> 
> Text her and ask


I did . They gave me 3 of each and both fem .said pre releases .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ve been trying to find more us seed banks . Ones that do pay pal, cc , ect . I don’t like sending money orders in the mail .


I always choose the cash in mail option, I don't have CC's and etc. Myself anyway.
And these dudes making big bucks they ain't gonna jack your shit, and you can always feel super safe USA to USA bc a search warrant has to be obtained to ever open a Us to us package, they can't touch it or let a dog sniff it, nothing without a judges signature.it's bullet proof.(more than ppl.even know) my buddy Chris at southern Oregon seeds will hook you up.(think he takes cc)
I'll have my gear on there and DC seed exchange.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I always choose the cash in mail option, I don't have CC's and etc. Myself anyway.
> And these dudes making big bucks they ain't gonna jack your shit, and you can always feel super safe USA to USA bc a search warrant has to be obtained to ever open a Us to us package, they can't touch it or let a dog sniff it, nothing without a judges signature.it's bullet proof.(more than ppl.even know) my buddy Chris at southern Oregon seeds will hook you up.
> I'll have my gear on there and DC seed exchange.


I’ll check them out . I don’t like money orders not because of them to steal . More like the post office ppl sending to wrong place or losing it .l


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll check them out . I don’t like money orders not because of them to steal . More like the post office ppl sending to wrong place or losing it .l


You can get that fire.for.cheap on dc seed, and pretty sure Chris takes CCs.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

Chris do the southern Oregon strain ? Think I’ll try some of there stuff out.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll check them out . I don’t like money orders not because of them to steal . More like the post office ppl sending to wrong place or losing it .l


And at least Dawg berries f2 Fems, be ready soon, and I have your preferred method of payment available hahaha. They gonna be fire, I pulled one out the other day to check maturity, looking very nice.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Chris do the southern Oregon strain ? Think I’ll try some of there stuff out.


Yea He does.good work, I won a outdoor autoflowering competition with his auto blueberry.
He's got half his fam that lives in my state. Lol good.dude, good.work.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

I like good genetics. I’ll run some southern Oregon genetics. Im going to finish this ethos , then have a dna line I want to do . I like the old school stuff .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I like good genetics. I’ll run some southern Oregon genetics. Im going to finish this ethos , then have a dna line I want to do . I like the old school stuff .


Yea I like that old school too, working a cross with pre97 blue moonshine now. With a hippie mafia Nigerian landrace.
One of the things I'm into also is crossing true legendary old school into today's fire, not really been done yet.. much. I think it's the future honestly, soon as the market shifts outta the cookie dough phase theyre in haha.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yea I like that old school too, working a cross with pre97 blue moonshine now. With a hippie mafia Nigerian landrace.
> One of the things I'm into also is crossing true legendary old school into today's fire, not really been done yet.. much. I think it's the future honestly, soon as the market shifts outta the cookie dough phase theyre in haha.


Everything’s cookies for real . I like the ak 47, ww, Afghan ? Northern lights,skunks. I’ll run some of his gear and keep it updated on that Instagram thing . Gotta give breeders credit .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yea I like that old school too, working a cross with pre97 blue moonshine now. With a hippie mafia Nigerian landrace.
> One of the things I'm into also is crossing true legendary old school into today's fire, not really been done yet.. much. I think it's the future honestly, soon as the market shifts outta the cookie dough phase theyre in haha.


Fuck Berner. Fucking bum ass dude. Out here trying to talk breeding in his raps and has zero clue wtf he’s even saying.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Fuck Berner. Fucking bum ass dude. Out here trying to talk breeding in his raps and has zero clue wtf he’s even saying.


Idk who that is .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Everything’s cookies for real . I like the ak 47, ww, Afghan ? Northern lights,skunks. I’ll run some of his gear and keep it updated on that Instagram thing . Gotta give breeders credit .


Hell yea, support your local indie breeders , they taking all the risks, putting in all the true work...AND giving honest prices lol.

I got the true original preserved 88NL#5/91NH the only cannabis in the world with a warning label. And it still holds on that original line I got lol.

Mos cutty has the true original ak47 crosses, and hes got a cherry pheno he's kept in tact.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 5, 2019)

Doesnt get much sweeter than this!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

So what do you recommend that he has that’s fem to run ? I like the sound of cherry. Anything with a warning label has to be fire .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Fuck Berner. Fucking bum ass dude. Out here trying to talk breeding in his raps and has zero clue wtf he’s even saying.


Most cats dont know shit or understand shit about true breeding, ppl wonder why hermie traits and finiky ass plants are all over, better learn open pollination and search for hybrid vigor if they really cared about the plant and growers, it's all money money money, then you get skillless dumb fucks who cross two hype boi, cuts together and get treated like.Gods on IG. Lmfao!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Hell yea, support your local indie breeders , they taking all the risks, putting in all the true work...AND giving honest prices lol.
> 
> I got the true original preserved 88NL#5/91NH the only cannabis in the world with a warning label. And it still holds on that original line I got lol.
> 
> Mos cutty has the true original ak47 crosses, and hes got a cherry pheno he's kept in tact.


Im gonna get a couple buckets tomorrow and drop a couple of your beans bro! Excited!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Doesnt get much sweeter than this!View attachment 4360631


Looking good bro !


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So what do you recommend that he has that’s fem to run ? I like the sound of cherry. Anything with a warning label has to be fire .


Swami organic seed has the true preserved hippie mafia lines, and the true NL#5/neviiles haze, f6.. now I belive.
Moss cutty is from seekers of genetic wisdom with the cherry aks,
Chris has all good Oregon sourced genes, good products. Any will be nice I'm sure, I've just ran a few blueberries of.his so far. Got so much genes it's nuts bro. Got 1k worth more.in today lol


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Looking good bro !


Thanks Ice! C-99 is a stretcher but I shouldve been more prepared being shes a sativa. She just stayed so nice and compact and bushy in veg. Now shes a monster!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Im gonna get a couple buckets tomorrow and drop a couple of your beans bro! Excited!


Hell yea much appreciated, can't wait to see y'alls phenos! I got a bad dawg#3 tester outdoor looking like such a beautiful plant and structure.

The Thai Kwon dros are drying and cureing now! I can't wait to search thru them either.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Swami organic seed has the true preserved hippie mafia lines, and the true NL#5/neviiles haze, f6.. now I belive.
> Moss cutty is from seekers of genetic wisdom with the cherry aks,
> Chris has all good Oregon sourced genes, good products. Any will be nice I'm sure, I've just ran a few blueberries of.his so far. Got so much genes it's nuts bro. Got 1k worth more.in today lol


Well if you can say he’s good . I’ll give them a try . Cherry aks sounds like fun. I leave the breeding to you guys . I just have the pleasure of growing these ladies .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Thanks Ice! C-99 is a stretcher but I shouldve been more prepared being shes a sativa. She just stayed so nice and compact and bushy in veg. Now shes a monster!


 Trying to hold back from putting into flower. I’m worried I’ll run out of room if I wait . Gotta make it through this first dwc run and get it down pack


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Well if you can say he’s good . I’ll give them a try . Cherry aks sounds like fun. I leave the breeding to you guys . I just have the pleasure of growing these ladies .


I know his blueberry was on point, and the auto blueberry won 1st place comp, and I know him almost personally, we got each others numbers and I'll vouch hes the type of guy won't release something unless it's worthy.
I'll have some fem tester available soon, think I got your name down if so you get to run some of them, they should be pretty nice and different. 
My royal robbery #3 X with my pure blueberry purple badlands pheno.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Most cats dont know shit or understand shit about true breeding, ppl wonder why hermie traits and finiky ass plants are all over, better learn open pollination and search for hybrid vigor if they really cared about the plant and growers, it's all money money money, then you get skillless dumb fucks who cross two hype boi, cuts together and get treated like.Gods on IG. Lmfao!


Agreed I’ll be the first to admit I’m not familiar with it by any means but I’m also not opening cookies stores and putting cookies on everything I touch nor rapping about shit I have no clue about. lol fuck him.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I know his blueberry was on point, and the auto blueberry won 1st place comp, and I know him almost personally, we got each others numbers and I'll vouch hes the type of guy won't release something unless it's worthy.
> I'll have some fem tester available soon, think I got your name down if so you get to run some of them, they should be pretty nice and different.
> My royal robbery #3 X with my pure blueberry purple badlands pheno.


Def will run one. If you give me you Instagram so I can tag you or whatever on progress .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Agreed I’ll be the first to admit I’m not familiar with it by any means but I’m also not opening cookies stores and putting cookies on everything I touch nor rapping about shit I have no clue about. lol fuck him.


I have no clue who this guy is .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I have no clue who this guy is .


He’s a bay city rapper. He’s the one who’s branded cookies. Definitely not the breeder but he’s built a pretty successful brand off his back.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Agreed I’ll be the first to admit I’m not familiar with it by any means but I’m also not opening cookies stores and putting cookies on everything I touch nor rapping about shit I have no clue about. lol fuck him.


Cookies X with Any thing like OG, takes ZERO skill, you cant fuck it up lol and they banking bro haha. In reality those seeds are worth the least. 

And all the youngins fall for it of course. And think these dudes are "breeders" cldnt be farther from the truth, they ain't putting in no work to create something new it's all about the flash. They just riding other ppls coat tails. This cookies phase will pass lol just a fad. The effect really isn't special either. The forum cut of cookies is the only worthy one, and crosses with it, only ones I'll breed with.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> He’s a bay city rapper. He’s the one who’s branded cookies. Definitely not the breeder but he’s built a pretty successful brand off his back.





iceman2494 said:


> Def will run one. If you give me you Instagram so I can tag you or whatever on progress .


I dont have one, if you cld pist on here so I cld see it be appreciated for sure, only reasons I ask for updates is usually for my own personal interest lol I wanna see them phenos hahaha


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Cookies X with Any thing like OG, takes ZERO skill, you cant fuck it up lol and they banking bro haha. In reality those seeds are worth the least.
> 
> And all the youngins fall for it of course. And think these dudes are "breeders" cldnt be farther from the truth, they ain't putting in no work to create something new it's all about the flash. They just riding other ppls coat tails. This cookies phase will pass lol just a fad. The effect really isn't special either. The forum cut of cookies is the only worthy one, and crosses with it, only ones I'll breed with.


Agreed.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I dont have one, if you cld pist on here so I cld see it be appreciated for sure, only reasons I ask for updates is usually for my own personal interest lol I wanna see them phenos hahaha


Either way . I’ll post on here for sure . I must be stupid ,or need to listen to rap more(probably not), or clueless to all this cookies thing . Some rapper grew his own weed and labeled it cookies?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Either way . I’ll post on here for sure . I must be stupid ,or need to listen to rap more(probably not), or clueless to all this cookies thing . Some rapper grew his own weed and labeled it cookies?


Nah lol he just branded it.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Either way . I’ll post on here for sure . I must be stupid ,or need to listen to rap more(probably not), or clueless to all this cookies thing . Some rapper grew his own weed and labeled it cookies?


I never knew about that either truly, if I listen to rap it's top shelf like the bud haha, Don trip for last cpl years, and most ppl still ain't heard of him, I bet I'm only one with Don trip and David Allen Coe on same playlist lmao


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Nah lol he just branded it.


So someone else grew it and he just branded the strain name ?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So someone else grew it and he just branded the strain name ?


Thats pretty much what all.of em do, snoop dogs was green crack back then haha.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Thats pretty much what all.of em do, snoop dogs was green crack back then haha.


Wtf?!? Explain a lot that these younger ppl know those strains . Nothing else . This shit isn’t talked on vice .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Wtf?!? Explain a lot that these younger ppl know those strains . Nothing else . This shit isn’t talked on vice .


Yea bro lol shits crazy, they all hype zero exp. Or knowledge and pretend they know what fire is.haha


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

Gotta hand it to them . Weeds next big industry . Brand a strain and make it big . Shit lives on through generations... geniuses


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Gotta hand it to them . Weeds next big industry . Brand a strain and make it big . Shit lives on through generations... geniuses


Oh yea, people are tradmarking their strain names n shit alredy.
Just like gorilla glue was about to fk Josey whales up for using that name, he actually changed the name to original glue #4 over it.


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 5, 2019)

i don't see why any seed costs now than a buck. one plant can net you a ton if seeds. imagine a breeding room.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> i don't see why any seed costs now than a buck. one plant can net you a ton if seeds. imagine a breeding room.


The rarity and quality, it's like baseball cards. Fr. Alot of true collectors (I'm one of them)lol. Starfighter sold in auction for crazy money, think it was like 20k for a pack or some crazy shit lol I'm glad to.have some offspring of that very pack.
Just like stocks as well, the prices lower and higher with what's popping in the market at that time. Cookies right now selling off the shelfs it's the highest current market demand. And that cookie type look in general right now.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

I just want a good originals


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I just want a good originals


That's started to fall into the rare category, to get the true originals.. like the Thai sticks and all that I'm fkin with, the true lines only available for purchase from one or two guys in the world, and they don't sell outside USA.
Keeping that rarity value alive, and they openly say they want them in the breeders hands, bc preservation is a must.
Snow high and swami organic has those true original lines.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So someone else grew it and he just branded the strain name ?


Ya. He had the equity to put it into action so now we have cookies the strain, the dispensaries, clothes, rolling trays, grinders. The whole nine. Only thing he came up with himself is the vibes papers. But his breeders dropping some heat though so can’t knock it on the grower side. They dropped Gary Payton, lemon pound cake, cheetah piss and a few others that are legit. I smoked some of them when I was in San Francisco a year ago shit was good no doubt but berner himself had nothing to do with it except backing it with money.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> That's started to fall into the rare category, to get the true originals.. like the Thai sticks and all that I'm fkin with, the true lines only available for purchase from one or two guys in the world, and they don't sell outside USA.
> Keeping that rarity value alive, and they openly say they want them in the breeders hands, bc preservation is a must.
> Snow high and swami organic has those true original lines.


What website can we get those breeders genetics through?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> What website can we get those breeders genetics through?


John at snow high, is very ill so may take cpl days to respond but he will. [email protected]

Then Gas is at swamiseed.org he does his shit thru email as well. But you can check out his lines on the site, snow high has some showcases too somewhere.


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 5, 2019)

yea, but one plant makes 1000s of seeds. time to grow seeds instead if herb.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> yea, but one plant makes 1000s of seeds. time to grow seeds instead if herb.


Go fight club on it . Make a shit load of good strains and seeds and flood the market for free ?


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 5, 2019)

lol


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> yea, but one plant makes 1000s of seeds. time to grow seeds instead if herb.


It takes the "eye" to.be good at any type.of breeding, I breed champion and grand champion American bully pups, it's not bc of research, its bc I started owning game pits at age 13, and from having so many pits for so long in my life, I developed "the eye" for the best overall dogs in that category. I recently started looking into shows, and was surprised when I read the judges ways of scoring, was exactly not one missed point of what I notice in the breed as good or bad traits, the only thing they didn't look into that I do, was the ears.
And it's the same for the plant you can't learn the eye, it has to.be developed over many years. To be one of the best that is.
Anybody can cross shit together and have a good product tho.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 5, 2019)

So all these people on instagram with their dispensarys n shit do they actually send out legit vape carts or are they mostly all fakes?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> So all these people on instagram with their dispensarys n shit do they actually send out legit vape carts or are they mostly all fakes?


Why did the CBd taste good?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Why did the CBd taste good?


Lol was just curious I see alot of different carts out there but alot are fake so it makes me wonder if they are legit. Figured it was worth asking lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 5, 2019)

I’m playing . Idk I see the ads . Idk what’s real or not on that thing . Less than a week in on ig


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m playing . Idk I see the ads . Idk what’s real or not on that thing . Less than a week in on ig


Same here man I just got on it wasnt sure what the deal was


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> So what do you recommend that he has that’s fem to run ? I like the sound of cherry. Anything with a warning label has to be fire .


Cherry’s are my go to right now. Was gonna order that attitude cherry pie maybe. My ethos cherry Garcia is bar none the greatest quality plant I’ve ever had. Starting to flower and honestly can’t say it smells like a cherry bouquet but l catch a whiff every now and then of cherrys. Cherry ghost og I had labeled packed once and it was the strongest most flavorful pot I’ve ever had.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Hell yea much appreciated, can't wait to see y'alls phenos! I got a bad dawg#3 tester outdoor looking like such a beautiful plant and structure.
> 
> The Thai Kwon dros are drying and cureing now! I can't wait to search thru them either.
> View attachment 4360634


I tried to run your bad dawg veg to finish journal included but it didn’t work out I guess :/


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 5, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Why did the CBd taste good?


I have a “fake cookies cart” that tastes like cool water cologne. Don’t think there’s any weed in it. Idk.... makes me cough and sleepy.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I tried to run your bad dawg veg to finish journal included but it didn’t work out I guess :/


Lol I'll get you on some beans bro.i wanna see you grow some as well most def.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Cherry’s are my go to right now. Was gonna order that attitude cherry pie maybe. My ethos cherry Garcia is bar none the greatest quality plant I’ve ever had. Starting to flower and honestly can’t say it smells like a cherry bouquet but l catch a whiff every now and then of cherrys. Cherry ghost og I had labeled packed once and it was the strongest most flavorful pot I’ve ever had.


I got some cherry pie crosses, one being humble pie from dungeons vault genetics. And I got a cross with the original cherry terp..1979 mowie wowie aka cherry bomb.lol mos cutty has the cherry aks I was telling him earlier.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 5, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I have a “fake cookies cart” that tastes like cool water cologne. Don’t think there’s any weed in it. Idk.... makes me cough and sleepy.


Yeah I remember you posting that I want the real deal tho not no bullshit ya know


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Yeah I remember you posting that I want the real deal tho not no bullshit ya know


How come you just don't make your own wax?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> How come you just don't make your own wax?


Havent tried yet ive been saving my trim to do a run I have a ccell cart and some shatter sauce havent really had the time to make it happen ya know lol


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Havent tried yet ive been saving my trim to do a run I have a ccell cart and some shatter sauce havent really had the time to make it happen ya know lol


I'll let you know how I do it works perfect, and never seen this method online, just from me learning other extractions is how I knew it wld work.

Phase 1.
Trim
Zippo fluid
Cheese cloth

Phase 2.
Alcohol 95% Iso, or everclear.
Cheese cloth.

Just put your trim in a container, soak in zippo fluid, squirting all over every part of trim, I then tilt the container(tubberware), with trim on one side and liquid draining to the other and squirting the trim still with Zippo. I then have a mason jar with cheese cloth poked in the top like a funnel, pour it thru, then pack the cheese cloth with your trim,.squirt lil more thru, the wring it all out in the jar, pour liquid left over onto a non stick pan or plate, and place by a open window to evaporate completely, I also place my on top of a heat meat.

Gather after evaporated with credit card.
Freeze to make hard real quick..

It's usable at this point but phase two gets all the other b.s. out. Plant matter, waste etc.

Then putt you some 95% alcohol into a jar then drop your wax in there, stir it up and etc. You'll notice it start to turn yellow, and the otger shit wont disolve.
Filter thru cheese cloth
And evaporate again, safe and easy, way safer than butane....
at this point your wax will be see thru and yellow. Smell and taste good.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I'll let you know how I do it works perfect, and never seen this method online, just from me learning other extractions is how I knew it wld work.
> 
> Phase 1.
> Trim
> ...


Never seen this method man ill have to give it a try thanks!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Never seen this method man ill have to give it a try thanks!


Hell yea youll be very happy with result and ease and safeness as well.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Hell yea youll be very happy with result and ease and safeness as well.


That butane shit scares me and the glass breaking id be pissed this seems more simple


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> That butane shit scares me and the glass breaking id be pissed this seems more simple


Its much more simple, lol all this ppl making pvc pipe tubes, and using shit under.compression, having to.go outside, can't belive that's became the way lol
All these ppl getting blown up too. And this is same exact quality.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

I'll be doing it next few days actually lol


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I'll be doing it next few days actually lol


Ill be watching bro


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Ill be watching bro


Hell yea ill take a few pics for you.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Hell yea ill take a few pics for you.


Appreciate that brotha!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 5, 2019)

Got a 793 gph air pump with a 6 valve adaptor line and 25 ft of air line ordered on amazon. Was like $30 cheaper than buying at my grow shop. Gonna run to menards in the morning and get 2-4 more buckets and get them all setup. Should have some more dwc's going on sunday!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 5, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Got a 793 gph air pump with a 6 valve adaptor line and 25 ft of air line ordered on amazon. Was like $30 cheaper than buying at my grow shop. Gonna run to menards in the morning and get 2-4 more buckets and get them all setup. Should have some more dwc's going on sunday!


Save big money at menards lol love that place!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 5, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Save big money at menards lol love that place!


Yeah man, like $3 for a 4gal bucket with lid, I duct tape it since its green but you cant beat that price really. Square buckets too


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 5, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Yeah man, like $3 for a 4gal bucket with lid, I duct tape it since its green but you cant beat that price really. Square buckets too


You know man I found a orange lid to a 5 gal bucket at work today just laying on the ground... might be a sign I need to start gathering for a dwc myself!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 5, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> You know man I found a orange lid to a 5 gal bucket at work today just laying on the ground... might be a sign I need to start gathering for a dwc myself!


I think thats exactly what it means!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 5, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> You know man I found a orange lid to a 5 gal bucket at work today just laying on the ground... might be a sign I need to start gathering for a dwc myself!


Hahahaha the universe is telling you.... DWC it up bruh!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 5, 2019)

@3rd Monkey good looking out on the monkey shit!! lol the beans too! These are regs right?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 5, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I think thats exactly what it means!





Smokexbreak said:


> Hahahaha the universe is telling you.... DWC it up bruh!!


Im thinking about throwing one in the mix.. I already have the bucket lid air pump air line and a stone.. I have fish tanks so all this is already had lol just curious could I use the fox farms trio for that as well or would I have to switch up nutes?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Yeah man, like $3 for a 4gal bucket with lid, I duct tape it since its green but you cant beat that price really. Square buckets too


2 dollars for a bucket and lid with a seal, and the money goes to charity lol

Food grade.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> 2 dollars for a bucket and lid with a seal, and the money goes to charity lol
> View attachment 4360760
> Food grade.


Closest firehouse subs to my house? About 3 hrs away sadly...


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 5, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Im thinking about throwing one in the mix.. I already have the bucket lid air pump air line and a stone.. I have fish tanks so all this is already had lol just curious could I use the fox farms trio for that as well or would I have to switch up nutes?


Not sure if you can use FF for hydro or not...


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> 2 dollars for a bucket and lid with a seal, and the money goes to charity lol
> View attachment 4360760
> Food grade.


Hell ya! That’s what’s up!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 5, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Im thinking about throwing one in the mix.. I already have the bucket lid air pump air line and a stone.. I have fish tanks so all this is already had lol just curious could I use the fox farms trio for that as well or would I have to switch up nutes?


Check out the bottom of the page of this link:
https://www.oregonsonly.com/nectar-for-the-gods-products/

Its a free sample of their nutes that works in hydro. You have to pay shipping but its far cheaper than full price. It was $40 for me. Not sure if this is the cheapest route but I hear good things about those nutes.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 5, 2019)

6x 1L bottles of their entire line, then two 8 oz bottles, one is a foliar spray and the other is their ph up.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Hell ya! That’s what’s up!


Damn right that's all I use now haha


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 6, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Who’s having trouble growing the Banana Hammock? It’s been super easy just like anything I’ve grown from Ethos. And I’m in 15 gallons of supersoil outside this time.
> 
> View attachment 4360517


Did you make that ring irrigation for your plant S2C?


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 6, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> 2 dollars for a bucket and lid with a seal, and the money goes to charity lol
> View attachment 4360760
> Food grade.


That is B-E-A utiful! LOL


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 6, 2019)

I wonder if all fire house sells them ?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 6, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Check out the bottom of the page of this link:
> https://www.oregonsonly.com/nectar-for-the-gods-products/
> 
> Its a free sample of their nutes that works in hydro. You have to pay shipping but its far cheaper than full price. It was $40 for me. Not sure if this is the cheapest route but I hear good things about those nutes.


I actually got a quote from them about 2 weeks ago $38 shipped mine as well try it out


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 6, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> I actually got a quote from them about 2 weeks ago $38 shipped mine as well try it out


Oh yeah, thats right. We live in the same neighborhood. Same price


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 6, 2019)

Got more buckets, air stones, net pots today and got air line and the air pump coming tomorrow. Time to dunk some seeds!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 6, 2019)

Picked up some smoke from my buddy he grows called gmo... love the purple in it!

 he threw me some scissor crack too!

 also grabbed a dank cart from him... hard to find legit ones but hes got all the strains I could name lsd ive wanted to try for awhile tho so I grabbed one up! This is the start to my 2 day weekend off!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 6, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Oh yeah, thats right. We live in the same neighborhood. Same price


Ive been checking them out heard alot about them ive just never done hydro so im a bit nervous


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 6, 2019)

I decided on a mendocino skunk by Chong's Choice and a Bad Dawg #2 tester from @LowAnkle. Pretty psyched!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 6, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I decided on a mendocino skunk by Chong's Choice and a Bad Dawg #2 tester from @LowAnkle. Pretty psyched!


Them bad dawgs got me wanting some lol look like some killer plants man cant wait to see what yours look like


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 6, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Them bad dawgs got me wanting some lol look like some killer plants man cant wait to see what yours look like


Im hoping for a nice female! Just got me thinkin, its nice I am going dwc, much less wasted money if I get a male.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 6, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> I actually got a quote from them about 2 weeks ago $38 shipped mine as well try it out


Did you get from the Maine clone company?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Did you get from the Maine clone company?


Oregonsonly


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 6, 2019)

Anyone know if scarab and ODST are fem or reg?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Anyone know if scarab and ODST are fem or reg?


Regs dog


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Anyone know if scarab and ODST are fem or reg?


I believe they are regs


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Anyone know if scarab and ODST are fem or reg?


I was going to run three of each in small pots and flower and find the girls and keep the two strongest ones ideally


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 6, 2019)

Heads up if anyone needs. New tent


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 6, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I was going to run three of each in small pots and flower and find the girls and keep the two strongest ones ideally


Ya I’m not sure what I’m going to do quite yet.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I wonder if all fire house sells them ?


Yea they do.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 6, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> View attachment 4360950 Picked up some smoke from my buddy he grows called gmo... love the purple in it!
> 
> View attachment 4360951 he threw me some scissor crack too!
> 
> View attachment 4360952 also grabbed a dank cart from him... hard to find legit ones but hes got all the strains I could name lsd ive wanted to try for awhile tho so I grabbed one up! This is the start to my 2 day weekend off!


Yea GMO has been on the "hot" list recently, I got a few legit crosses with it.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 6, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I decided on a mendocino skunk by Chong's Choice and a Bad Dawg #2 tester from @LowAnkle. Pretty psyched!


Gonna be a nice grow there bro!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 6, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Heads up if anyone needs. New tent
> View attachment 4361000


I'm gonna have to.get another 5X5 at least lol and I'm going back to the old school get a HPS back for this winter. Can't wait for hps nugs again lol


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 6, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I'm gonna have to.get another 5X5 at least lol and I'm going back to the old school get a HPS back for this winter. Can't wait for hps nugs again lol


I fuckin love HPS. We will see what these qbs do. But if they don’t produce.... I KNOW HPS will. Love HPS. Wasn’t big on the MH.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 6, 2019)

I’m very aggravated my 4x4 only holds 4 good plants. I was told 4 hydro monsters would fit, but no one said I’d fill it up with 4 one gallon pots of soil plants and there’s no bragging there. I wish my plants were half their size so I could fit twice as many and I mean that......


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 6, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I fuckin love HPS. We will see what these qbs do. But if they don’t produce.... I KNOW HPS will. Love HPS. Wasn’t big on the MH.


i don't know about MH but CMH (LEC) ceramic metal hydride is what my CDLC is under and it always produces big colas.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 6, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I fuckin love HPS. We will see what these qbs do. But if they don’t produce.... I KNOW HPS will. Love HPS. Wasn’t big on the MH.


Damn right, I've went for these leds long enough, I can get a top shelf 600 watt hps for 130 bucks that by far out produces all theze others ive tried in todays time, I started out on floros, and HPS ..looks like im.gonna go out running HPS as well haha


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 6, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m very aggravated my 4x4 only holds 4 good plants. I was told 4 hydro monsters would fit, but no one said I’d fill it up with 4 one gallon pots of soil plants and there’s no bragging there. I wish my plants were half their size so I could fit twice as many and I mean that......


I fit 4, 5 gallon buckets in my 4X4 fine. Soil tho.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 6, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i don't know about MH but CMH (LEC) ceramic metal hydride is what my CDLC is under and it always produces big colas.


Yea CMH is legit, was gonna go with one of them but HPS to cheap to pass up, as usual lol


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 6, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i don't know about MH but CMH (LEC) ceramic metal hydride is what my CDLC is under and it always produces big colas.


Dude at the hydro shop swears by CMH. Those bulbs that just hang kind of? I’ve seen them HPS style with hood etc and dude swears CMH is “new school” ish. He knew of my quantum boards, still tried to sell me on the CMH. I know “hydro farm” I think is their supplier, and they push the CMH so I’d expect dude to try and sell that but idk just have never used them. Good stuff you say? How’s the heat? Do you have a hood, or just hanging bUlb? (I’ve seen that before)


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 6, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I fit 4, 5 gallon buckets in my 4X4 fine. Soil tho.


yeah i think 4 plants is about right for 4x4 or even 5x5. 5x5 would be perfect because there'd be room for a tower fan in the middle to kinda move things about.. and could probably fit a dehumidifier in one side and a humidifier on the other with a hygrostat controlling both in the middle!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 6, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Damn right, I've went for these leds long enough, I can get a top shelf 600 watt hps for 130 bucks that by far out produces all theze others ive tried in todays time, I started out on floros, and HPS ..looks like im.gonna go out running HPS as well haha


I wouldn’t mind. The HPS at all again man but I swear it fucking FUCKED my power bill. 

Some months the bill was legit 498 bucks and I’d bite my nails daily worrying. No one in a trailer has a bill that high..... only reason I switched. Praying the QBs produce well because I KNOW the HPS was giving me solid quarter pound dry autoflowers. Again not bragging. But I hit it off good with the high pressure sodium. Used a reducer from 6” to 4” to suit my fan and.... obviously had major heat issues. Now that I have 6” duct work.... damn man. You’re gonna get me into firing that HPS back up on a. Very shorter schedule.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 6, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Dude at the hydro shop swears by CMH. Those bulbs that just hang kind of? I’ve seen them HPS style with hood etc and dude swears CMH is “new school” ish. He knew of my quantum boards, still tried to sell me on the CMH. I know “hydro farm” I think is their supplier, and they push the CMH so I’d expect dude to try and sell that but idk just have never used them. Good stuff you say? How’s the heat? Do you have a hood, or just hanging bUlb? (I’ve seen that before)


my first 315w CMH was this style:







and it fucking fried my girls in a 2x2 and 2x4. Immediately refunded those to get these from sun systems:







bought this ballast that also got me the adapter for the hood:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0762RS4MQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

and voila - air cooled CMH in 2x2 and 2x4

i have since replaced the CMH in the 2x4 with a series of 4x qb120's


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 6, 2019)

oh and definitely clean the glass! i forgot to do it after this last grow and about 3 weeks into veg i was like oh god that's dirty as fuck and probably got a decent amount more brightness to the girls down below haha


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 6, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> my first 315w CMH was this style:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wanna get rid of that CMH?.....? Not to put you on the spot sorry.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 6, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Wanna get rid of that CMH?.....? Not to put you on the spot sorry.


nah sorry, i fully intend to use the parts when i go from having 3 tents (2x2, 2x2, and 2x4) into one 5x5 or 6x6


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 6, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> nah sorry, i fully intend to use the parts when i go from having 3 tents (2x2, 2x2, and 2x4) into one 5x5 or 6x6


Hey man I understand. Just was wondering if it was collecting permanent dust lol. Anyway so you’re a firm believer/fan of CMH? Don’t see many cats using that on forums.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 6, 2019)

Juicy Jon Bones Jones is fighting a nobody tonight with a punchers chance. Two decent gals in the co main. (God I hate watching girls fight.....) and the fight under it Masvidal vs Asken is gonna be dynamite. Worth finding a stream and you guys are bored and wanna see some good fights tonight. Heading home from Florida. Will be a nice few hours on the road with that on the dash. Tires balder than I want them to be :/ little worried but wish me luck


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 6, 2019)

HPS is dead lol can’t believe this discussions even still a thing.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 6, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yea GMO has been on the "hot" list recently, I got a few legit crosses with it.


Shit puts me back in the couch bro great smoke forsure!


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 6, 2019)

so i've been smoking my own for quite some time... friend of mine tried some of the stuff i call my daily (colorado cookie plant #2) and he spaced out for about an hour. I brought him along to help me with picking up some furniture and at one point i'm like push and he's trying to lift the whole couch himself like i'm not there. It was far out... I need to take a T break lol


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 6, 2019)

Man I'm falling in love with this royal robbery #2 pics don't do Justice, Stronng citrus diesel smell, extremely dense, and frosted, intoxicating being around it, plus it's a fast finisher.
Awesome to see as well bc I know these traits came str8 from the dad. Glad I still have him.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 6, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Juicy Jon Bones Jones is fighting a nobody tonight with a punchers chance. Two decent gals in the co main. (God I hate watching girls fight.....) and the fight under it Masvidal vs Asken is gonna be dynamite. Worth finding a stream and you guys are bored and wanna see some good fights tonight. Heading home from Florida. Will be a nice few hours on the road with that on the dash. Tires balder than I want them to be :/ little worried but wish me luck


Dude at work just asked me if I was gonna watch the fight of the year lol .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Dude at work just asked me if I was gonna watch the fight of the year lol .


Man if you are willing to put some money out there to make some money.... Bones jones is a fuckin lock tonight. I’d bet a house on it.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> HPS is dead lol can’t believe this discussions even still a thing.


I know, I'm just going back lol I remember those.nugs hahaha
A 960 watt mars makes.some.dense beautiful bud, but it don't amount to.the.pure mass of.HPS.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 6, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I know, I'm just going back lol I remember those.nugs hahaha
> A 960 watt mars makes.some.dense beautiful bud, but it don't amount to.the.pure mass of.HPS.


Gotta get you some QB’s bro.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Gotta get you some QB’s bro.


Are those the COBs from big smo at autocobs? 
Im just not into putting big money into lighting, 130 bucks for a custom parts HPS feel me. And it can't get no more dense, a 600 should cost me about 40 a month to run.
Outdoors is that real shit lol I love outdoor.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 6, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Are those the COBs from big smo at autocobs?
> Im just not into putting big money into lighting, 130 bucks for a custom parts HPS feel me. And it can't get no more dense, a 600 should cost me about 40 a month to run.
> Outdoors is that real shit lol I love outdoor.


Nah they’re the horticulture lighting group LED boards. A lot of people are piecing them together and doing DIY builds doing them cheap. My QB’s have given me harder nugs then my HPS ever did. They are also bringing me in the same if not more yield on average and I’m running 4 tents for around $30 a month if that. And I don’t have to deal with the heat.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 6, 2019)

So I decided to harvest early on my cdp. She definitely couldve gone longer but I was tired of worrying about budrot. Been super rainy the last couple days. Its too bad I did lose some to budroot.... the biggest cola wouldve been a real beauty. Dont mind the messy laundry room.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Nah they’re the horticulture lighting group LED boards. A lot of people are piecing them together and doing DIY builds doing them cheap. My QB’s have given me harder nugs then my HPS ever did. They are also bringing me in the same if not more yield on average and I’m running 4 tents for around $30 a month if that. And I don’t have to deal with the heat.


Sounds nice haha I never heard of em, how man grams per watt you pulling?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 6, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> So I decided to harvest early on my cdp. She definitely couldve gone longer but I was tired of worrying about budrot. Been super rainy the last couple days. Its too bad I did lose some to budroot.... the biggest cola wouldve been a real beauty. Dont mind the messy laundry room. View attachment 4361127 View attachment 4361129 View attachment 4361130 View attachment 4361131 View attachment 4361132 View attachment 4361133 View attachment 4361134 View attachment 4361135


Lmao the second pic, looks like some wedding photo.shoot picture or new baby or some haha


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 6, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Lmao the second pic, looks like some wedding photo.shoot picture or new baby or some haha


Lol thinking same thing


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 6, 2019)

I might get it framed and hung up on the wall


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 6, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I might get it framed and hung up on the wall


Yea and make it in black and white,.with a black frame. Lol take 2 more pics for a trio, one of the plant laying in the bed with each of yalls hand to either side of it, female to the left male to the right, then one of you on your knee behind her and her sitting crossed on the ground with the plant her lap lmao. All your people wld trip.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 6, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yea and make it in black and white,.with a black frame. Lol take 2 more pics for a trio, one of it laying in the bed with each of yalls hand to the side of it, female to the left male to the right, then one of you on your knee behind her and her sitting crossed on the ground with it in her lap lmao. All your people wld trip.


Damn .. it’s getting hot In here .. might have to lose the shirt .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 6, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Sounds nice haha I never heard of em, how man grams per watt you pulling?


Most I've pulled was 1.6 but I’ve flowered under them twice once in soil once in passive hydro. But if I pull an LB off the 3 I’m about to chop which I don’t doubt I will. It’ll be 2 GPW. Had to get them dialed in now that they’re finally Dialed in I have no doubts about getting close if not pulling 2 gpw. Shits wild.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Most I've pulled was 1.6 but I’ve flowered under them twice once in soil once in passive hydro. But if I pull an LB off the 3 I’m about to chop which I don’t doubt I will. It’ll be 2 GPW. Had to get them dialed in now that they’re finally Dialed in I have no doubts about getting close if not pulling 2 gpw. Shits wild.


That's what's up haha


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 6, 2019)

Not a bad start up cost really. Yea the hps/cmh are cheaper. Its because I can spend 300$ on couple boards and driver and get paid back by the electrical company with a non existent high powered light on my bill. I love hps . Used it back when in 2006ish. Had to go to hd n the grow world .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 6, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> That's what's up haha


The buds are smaller than the HPS no doubt but where they lack in the size they make up in density. There’s not much difference in size but there’s definitely a difference. But the density is night and day.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Most I've pulled was 1.6 but I’ve flowered under them twice once in soil once in passive hydro. But if I pull an LB off the 3 I’m about to chop which I don’t doubt I will. It’ll be 2 GPW. Had to get them dialed in now that they’re finally Dialed in I have no doubts about getting close if not pulling 2 gpw. Shits wild.


I'll have to look into those in the future for sure, but seen 100 dollars worth of them is equivalent to a 150 watt MH. 
I'm gonna need lights that have High heat for this winter like the HPS. Just got one small gas.heater in the whole.house and lucky to heat the bedroom, let alone the room where my next upgrade is gonna be haha.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> The buds are smaller than the HPS no doubt but where they lack in the size they make up in density. There’s not much difference in size but there’s definitely a difference. But the density is night and day.


IME density is mostly reliant on pheno types. You cant make a pure sativa dense for example.
I've had 7 gram nugs that look like 3.5 from HPS back then.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 6, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I'll have to look into those in the future for sure, but seen 100 dollars worth of them is equivalent to a 150 watt MH.
> I'm gonna need lights that have High heat for this winter like the HPS. Just got one small gas.heater in the whole.house and lucky to heat the bedroom, let alone the room where my next upgrade is gonna be haha.


I dig that! lol I’ve considered running them in the winter too. Couldn’t believe it but I had to put a heater in my tent during lights on when I only had 2 QB’s. I’ve added another 2 so we will see if that takes care of my problem. But I may have to plug the HPS in during the winter.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 6, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> IME density is mostly reliant on pheno types. You cant make a pure sativa dense for example.
> I've had 7 gram nugs that look like 3.5 from HPS back then.


Gotta get you some of these and see what ya think.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I dig that! lol I’ve considered running them in the winter too. Couldn’t believe it but I had to put a heater in my tent during lights on when I only had 2 QB’s. I’ve added another 2 so we will see if that takes care of my problem. But I may have to plug the HPS in during the winter.


Hell yea lol


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Gotta get you some of these and see what ya think.


Definitely lol


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I dig that! lol I’ve considered running them in the winter too. Couldn’t believe it but I had to put a heater in my tent during lights on when I only had 2 QB’s. I’ve added another 2 so we will see if that takes care of my problem. But I may have to plug the HPS in during the winter.


I'm actually getting excited to plug the HPS back in lol it's got to have been at least 8 to 10 years for me.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 6, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I'm actually getting excited to plug the HPS back in lol it's got to have been at least 8 to 10 years for me.


Hell ya bro! It’ll bring back some memories lol. So how much longer on those dawg berries?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 6, 2019)

Wtf is winter ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 6, 2019)

I’ll agree I love hps/mh . Couldn’t afford it and heat on top of heat outside. Occasional swamp ass is expected at times . Getting it inside and outside.. fuck that


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 6, 2019)

So for as far as starting a bucket up what do I need to do? I have the bucket and lid air pump with line and stone.. what size net pots are best? And what can be used inside the net pot? Hydroton the best way to go?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 6, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Hell ya bro! It’ll bring back some memories lol. So how much longer on those dawg berries?


3 weeks wld be the about max, there pretty much ready to chop now, I've just been waiting as long as possible get the highest maturity, and flawless germination, and yield. They gonna be so fire. I pulled 2 out so far to check both were pretty mature, I cld germ them right now.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 6, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> 3 weeks wld be the about max, there pretty much ready to chop now, I've just been waiting as long as possible get the highest maturity, and flawless germination, and yield. They gonna be so fire. I pulled 2 out so far to check both were pretty mature, I cld germ them right now.


Cant wait bro!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 6, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Cant wait bro!


Glad to hear it brother! It'll be awhile before I even get to run them again, so much planned ahead. So I can't wait to see.others popping em.

I thought about go ahead and germ the 2 I plucked and throw em outdoor to see what's up real quick tho haha. But who knows when the plate is always full.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 6, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Glad to hear it brother! It'll be awhile before I even get to run them again, so much planned ahead. So I can't wait to see.others popping em.
> 
> I thought about go ahead and germ the 2 I plucked and throw em outdoor to see what's up real quick tho haha. But who knows when the plate is always full.


That’s what you got us for bro !


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 6, 2019)

Next cross is the Blue balls X with Nigerian Sunshine, some going in flower in just a cpl weeks, then I'm gonna do a solid test run of The Thai Kwon Dro, soon as others go in flower, and after that ill be making 2 crosses at once grave robber and alien grave yard most likely, around that time I should have my upgrade room running and I'll start to double up on planned crosses and testing at the same time. Shits crazy lol and I'll prolly be whelping a litter of bullys this month hahaha


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s what you got us for bro !


Haha yea, it's a blessing fr.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 6, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Next cross is the Blue balls X with Nigerian Sunshine, some going in flower in just a cpl weeks, then I'm gonna do a solid test run of The Thai Kwon Dro, soon as others go in flower, and after that ill be making 2 crosses at once grave robber and alien grave yard most likely, around that time I should have my upgrade room running and I'll start to double up on planned crosses and testing at the same time. Shits crazy lol and I'll prolly be whelping a litter of bullys this month hahaha


I’m pulling for you . That rapper shit last night kinda blew my mind .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 6, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m pulling for you . That rapper shit last night kinda blew my mind .


Lmao I know thats right! Much appreciated, I know you growers will love them.
The Blue balls is fireballs X with pre 97 blue moonshine. Bred by Bob bitchen, Not many people know Genuity or get his gear, but he's very well known amung the breeders. Fire balls is his strain, and I got all those other strains I posted the other day directly from him.(besides 2 greenpoint packs)
https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Fireballs/Breeders_Boutique/


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 6, 2019)

Anyone heard from @3rd Monkey today?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 6, 2019)

Timer worked thankfully. Just got home. 1am and gotta work storm at 6. Been a hell of a trip. Hell of a last few weeks. Back to the grind. No money no honey.



Banana hammock back right tall one

Edit I think they’re too large and bushy.... Leafy. somewhat frustrated at this. Hope they grow good buds. Idk.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Anyone heard from @3rd Monkey today?


Nothing. My monkey shit is still floating around his area allegedly.. odd.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Nothing. My monkey shit is still floating around his area allegedly.. odd.


What line wld you rather run? Or what type of smoke do you prefer?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Timer worked thankfully. Just got home. 1am and gotta work storm at 6. Been a hell of a trip. Hell of a last few weeks. Back to the grind. No money no honey.
> 
> View attachment 4361258
> 
> ...


It's great for outdoor haha, I do a 3 week defoil indoor.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 7, 2019)

@3rd Monkey 

Pic of the little ones from last night - at this point they're about 2 weeks old. They're super tiny compared to my buddy's girls that started roughly same time

 

Not counting gimpy in the middle there, but the other 2 are still growing slightly.

They're just focusing on pushing roots right?

I saw the roots are still about .5 to 1 inches from the bottom of the netcup in the 2 side girls. Gimpy I haven't even checked heh

Also noticed the bubbles are wicking the bottom of the netcups pretty well - should I back the nozzle on the air pump off a bit?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

they start off slow up top . Roots though run crazy .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @3rd Monkey
> 
> Pic of the little ones from last night - at this point they're about 2 weeks old. They're super tiny compared to my buddy's girls that started roughly same time
> 
> ...


If you in your buddy are growing different strain, then really can't compare.
They look healthy, but myn usually that size in 7 days, in just str8 bag soil. 
I'd say just a slow grower, like the pre 98 bubba kush. To nice.in green go worry lol


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 7, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> If you in your buddy are growing different strain, then really can't compare.
> They look healthy, but myn usually that size in 7 days, in just str8 bag soil.
> I'd say just a slow grower, like the pre 98 bubba kush. To nice.in green go worry lol


he sent me the seeds, so they're the same seeds. the only issue is it's a comparative and he's doing hempy bags and i'm doing DWC. I guess this is just part of the process with DWC lol.. gotta get those roots out there. I might put a couple extra drops of rapid roots in the bucket tonight.

agreed the size is about 1 week old - they have kind of frozen in time because all the roots are getting created and pushed out i'm guessing - that takes probably as much energy as it does to make new leafage

I'm gonna either lower the water level or reduce the bubbles in the bucket to reduce the wicking in the bottom of the netcup too... time to reach for your water little ones


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

If your lights are to strong it could cause slower growth. The yellowing on my leafs are light burn . Moved them up to very top of the tent and they started to move .


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> If your lights are to strong it could cause slower growth. The yellowing on my leafs are light burn . Moved them up to very top of the tent and they started to move .


yeah i have my par meter set - they're getting 110 ppfd right now which is perfect for their age - they have been mostly praying. I use 4x T5's and it's at half power atm for seedlings.

I'll switch them to one of my regular lights as space becomes available though


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> he sent me the seeds, so they're the same seeds. the only issue is it's a comparative and he's doing hempy bags and i'm doing DWC. I guess this is just part of the process with DWC lol.. gotta get those roots out there. I might put a couple extra drops of rapid roots in the bucket tonight.
> 
> agreed the size is about 1 week old - they have kind of frozen in time because all the roots are getting created and pushed out i'm guessing - that takes probably as much energy as it does to make new leafage
> 
> I'm gonna either lower the water level or reduce the bubbles in the bucket to reduce the wicking in the bottom of the netcup too... time to reach for your water little ones


When I have ones that seems to have stalled allasudden like that, I have a lil trick thats works every time, that's too switch things up... take em outside in the full sun all day today.. don't even look at em till the morning, bet they jump like crazy. Lol it kicks them into gear, all that fresh air and sun light, then bring em back in.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 7, 2019)

Morning fellas, hope everyone is doin good today!
So I figured since my flower tent is pretty open right now, why not take a pic of each plant while I can. Here they are.

Holy Grail Kush



C-99 (G13 Labs vers.)

 

Green Crack

 

Triple Cheese


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

My 5 o neighbor would love that .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Anyone heard from @3rd Monkey today?


Sorry Smoke, those beans are regs. Hardware store caught up with me yesterday... wasn't good.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> My 5 o neighbor would love that .


If he has eyes like super man, tbey to small to identify.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Nothing. My monkey shit is still floating around his area allegedly.. odd.


Still floating around my area? Thought you got it at the PO?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Sorry Smoke, those beans are regs. Hardware store caught up with me yesterday... wasn't good.


Dude came back with a vengeance?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> If he has eyes like super man, tbey to small to identify.


It’s a chick . Already started some shit asking if I took some amazon package .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 7, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @3rd Monkey
> 
> Pic of the little ones from last night - at this point they're about 2 weeks old. They're super tiny compared to my buddy's girls that started roughly same time
> 
> ...


If they're healthy, nothing to worry about. I don't run the bubbler full blast when they are that small, just enough to mist the underside of the lid. With rock wool, if they are drenched they may go slow.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 7, 2019)

Hey 3M, got your shit in the water. All seems to be going great!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> It’s a chick . Already started some shit asking if I took some amazon package .


Why I hate neighbors haha. I'd say if I'd took it I'd be using it directly in front of you bitch. I promise lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Hey 3M, got your shit in the water. All seems to be going great!


I have to wait till this lady’s shop opens on Monday . Then I’ll be getting the bucket and monkey shit going .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Why I hate neighbors haha. I'd say if I'd took it I'd be using it directly in front of you bitch. I promise lol


Oh caught me off guard . Sunday morning hung over trying to walk a dog . Idk if I spoke English.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I have to wait till this lady’s shop opens on Monday . Then I’ll be getting the bucket and monkey shit going .


I still have an extra bag to use, gonna throw it in the bucket I grow the bad dawg #2 in. If shes special then she needs special water! Lol


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Oh caught me off guard . Sunday morning hung over trying to walk a dog . Idk if I spoke English.


Lol I hear that, I really be fkin with ppl like that, that approach me n shit, give em crazy ass evil looks and very short ass hole type responces, makes em feel like they're strange for even walking up to talk to me. Let alone continuing in a conversation, Its a tactic I developed over time hahaha.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Lol I hear that, I really be fkin with ppl like that, that approach me n shit, give em crazy ass evil looks and very short ass hole type responces, makes em feel like they're strange for even walking up to talk to me. Let alone continuing in a conversation, Its a tactic I developed over time hahaha.


Told her I didn’t get shit . Call amazon . Said might be more concerned that ppl are breaking into cars than a package . Also don’t come knocking at my door at 3 am .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Dude came back with a vengeance?


He found out who I was and called the cops. They didn't come out til yesterday late morning... had a big cookout going on. Lots of drinking, smoking and guns happening. 

Told the cops I would stop by the station on Monday, they wanted to arrest me, I said no, cop pulled his taser... guns galore in their face. 

Long story short, I volunteered to go down to the station under the condition I would not be handcuffed or detained. Filled out the statement saying I don't know what anybody is talking about, I was never there. The cops at the station wanted to hold me without any evidence, but I walked out of there... 6 hours later!

I know they don't have a shred of evidence. They were especially pissed off that I don't have ID, tried giving me some bullshit about being able to charge me for that lol. 

Determined that I'm running for governor.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> He found out who I was and called the cops. They didn't come out til yesterday late morning... had a big cookout going on. Lots of drinking, smoking and guns happening.
> 
> Told the cops I would stop by the station on Monday, they wanted to arrest me, I said no, cop pulled his taser... guns galore in their face.
> 
> ...


Dayum.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 7, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Hey 3M, got your shit in the water. All seems to be going great!


It only gets better lol. Glad you got it rocking.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 7, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Dayum.


Mmm... See what happens next I guess.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> He found out who I was and called the cops. They didn't come out til yesterday late morning... had a big cookout going on. Lots of drinking, smoking and guns happening.
> 
> Told the cops I would stop by the station on Monday, they wanted to arrest me, I said no, cop pulled his taser... guns galore in their face.
> 
> ...


Why is the guy butt hurt for ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Why is the guy butt hurt for ?


Probably because I made him look like a dumb bitch and peppered the side of his truck with gravel. Saw the pics... wish I would have backed into his truck first lol.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Told her I didn’t get shit . Call amazon . Said might be more concerned that ppl are breaking into cars than a package . Also don’t come knocking at my door at 3 am .


Oh when they knock.on my door.late, they in trouble.bro, lol I beat my neighbors sons ass for that, (hes 43) I first yelled thru the house, I got a real mean loud voice, "you better get the go away from my door, don't ever knock on my door past 7 pm", it was like midnight.
I'm sorry man, I gotta ask you something(fkin meth head) "bro I promise you if I open this door I'm gonna fk.you up, you better leave" he said, I just gotta ,.boom.door opens, he goes flying. Hit the ground saying oh fuck....G.D I don't want none of that. Hahahaha lmao it was comical.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

Lol . You must have put some extra pepper on that shit if he called the cops . What are they trying to charge you for?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Oh when they knock.on my door.late, they in trouble.bro, lol I beat my neighbors sons ass for that, (hes 43) I first yelled thru the house, I got a real mean loud voice, "you better get the go away from my door, don't ever knock on my door past 7 pm", it was like midnight.
> I'm sorry man, I gotta ask you something(fkin meth head) "bro I promise you if I open this door I'm gonna fk.you up, you better leave" he said, I just gotta ,.boom.door opens, he goes flying. Hit the ground saying oh fuck....G.D I don't want none of that. Hahahaha lmao it was comical.


No I have a bad feeling about this chick . You know how ppl get power hungry . She gets fucked up drinking . Mix that with power , a gun and booze . She’s a tiny chick . I could one punch ko the girl . Then I’d get charged for shit load of stuff . I just keep it movin .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> He found out who I was and called the cops. They didn't come out til yesterday late morning... had a big cookout going on. Lots of drinking, smoking and guns happening.
> 
> Told the cops I would stop by the station on Monday, they wanted to arrest me, I said no, cop pulled his taser... guns galore in their face.
> 
> ...


Gosh I hate these dudes...they need to wake the fk up. Hate that you had to deal with them bro. Kinda wild coincidence too, you just saying the other day, about never going to jail. I hope you don't brother, Its not made for the freed minds. You'll go ape shit on em, bc they try to make you play by their rules in there. Where I make my own rules it's always a conflict.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lol . You must have put some extra pepper on that shit if he called the cops . What are they trying to charge you for?


They tried to charge me with assault, battery, endangerment, reckless driving, driving without a license, failure to present ID, resisting arrest.... blah blah blah. Around 10-15 charges.

Thing is, it's not my truck and there's an alibi for the truck and me. Podunk hardware store with no cameras, nobody got pics, not witnesses to corroborate what he says... nothing but a dinged and scratched up truck with a pissed off fat fuck inside of it lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 7, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Gosh I hate these dudes...they need to wake the fk up. Hate that you had to deal with them bro. Kinda wild coincidence too, you just saying the other day, about never going to jail. I hope you don't brother, Its not made for the freed minds. You'll go ape shit on em, bc they try to make you play by their rules in there. Where I make my own rules it's always a conflict.


How bout it lol. I still won't do the jail thing, it'll be the morgue thing first. 

Not too worried, just pissed me off they wanted to arrest me without any proof that anything ever happened. The taser pissed me off too, but glad it wasn't a gun... I'd still be digging holes lol.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> No I have a bad feeling about this chick . You know how ppl get power hungry . She gets fucked up drinking . Mix that with power , a gun and booze . She’s a tiny chick . I could one punch ko the girl . Then I’d get charged for shit load of stuff . I just keep it movin .


Oh yea I wldnt hit a girl, but I'd threaten her husband or dad/brother lmao I know those exact type tho. I'd say I perceived her as a threat late night at my door seems like a robbery using a woman's voice to get me to open door, if 5.0 got involved, they know how often that happens.
But hell.yea I feel you brother, the projects made me act the way I do. But it keeps dumbasses at bay at all times lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> They tried to charge me with assault, battery, endangerment, reckless driving, driving without a license, failure to present ID, resisting arrest.... blah blah blah. Around 10-15 charges.
> 
> Thing is, it's not my truck and there's an alibi for the truck and me. Podunk hardware store with no cameras, nobody got pics, not witnesses to corroborate what he says... nothing but a dinged and scratched up truck with a pissed off fat fuck inside of it lol.


Assault by the rocks? Lmao ! You’ll run into that guy again I’m sure . You know when you get that ass kicking . You just gotta accept it . Sorry man . That guy should have taken his lumps and dropped it.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Assault by the rocks? Lmao ! You’ll run into that guy again I’m sure . You know when you get that ass kicking . You just gotta accept it . Sorry man . That guy should have taken his lumps and dropped it.


Thank you! That's how I think it should be. If roles were reversed, I wouldn't run to the cops. I would have found out where I live, dropped by and kicked the shit out of me. Pussies... world is full of them.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> How bout it lol. I still won't do the jail thing, it'll be the morgue thing first.
> 
> Not too worried, just pissed me off they wanted to arrest me without any proof that anything ever happened. The taser pissed me off too, but glad it wasn't a gun... I'd still be digging holes lol.


Welcome to my old life lol I got "detained" 15 times in 2 months once. Almost been shot by cops, and have been jumped by em, and beaten as a teenager. They hate I know all the laws now, and I'm yelling at them, don't you dare cross.my thresh.hold.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Oh yea I wldnt hit a girl, but I'd threaten her husband or dad/brother lmao I know those exact type tho. I'd say I perceived her as a threat late night at my door seems like a robbery using a woman's voice to get me to open door, if 5.0 got involved, they know how often that happens.
> But hell.yea I feel you brother, the projects made me act the way I do. But it keeps dumbasses at bay at all times lol


Girl had her hand on her gun asking me questions like I was at the station . It’s fuckin 7 am . I’m still buzzed walking a dog . Your asking me about a damn amazon package. Asking y I didn’t answer my door in the early am . .. Girl or not bro . Ima punch your face in for trying to pull a gun on me . She’s from Colorado per her license plate. Not gong to hurt anyone over a crap amazon package .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 7, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Welcome to my old life lol I got "detained" 15 times in 2 months once. Almost been shot by cops, and have been jumped by em, and beaten as a teenager. They hate I know all the laws now, and I'm yelling at them, don't you dare cross.my thresh.hold.


Yea, there was some power tripping. I didn't tell at all, just said no. Taser came out, guns came out... I escorted them to the road and deescalated. They played ball after that til we got to the station, then they tried to give me a hard time but couldn't make it stick.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Thank you! That's how I think it should be. If roles were reversed, I wouldn't run to the cops. I would have found out where I live, dropped by and kicked the shit out of me. Pussies... world is full of them.


Glad your out . Billy must be butt hurt and ran back into the store complaining after you kicked rocks literally.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, there was some power tripping. I didn't tell at all, just said no. Taser came out, guns came out... I escorted them to the road and deescalated. They played ball after that til we got to the station, then they tried to give me a hard time but couldn't make it stick.


Can I get a rsvp to your next cookout. Y’all seem like my type of fun .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Girl had her hand on her gun asking me questions like I was at the station . It’s fuckin 7 am . I’m still buzzed walking a dog . Your asking me about a damn amazon package. Asking y I didn’t answer my door in the early am . .. Girl or not bro . Ima punch your face in for trying to pull a gun on me . She’s from Colorado per her license plate. Not gong to hurt anyone over a crap amazon package .


Hell yea dont blame you there lol 
Guns don't phase me, always a nerd that thinks they something bc they have one haha ppl like that out for show, I got a gun at all times and no1 ever knows it, until it's actually getting used for a good reason. 
Ive had some detroit dealers pull on me, as I was approaching him to fight, he started wasting shells, ejecting them onto the ground bc I didn't skip a beat, saying "mfker this shit works" lmao I got right up to him and said mfker we all got one of them, he said idc what yall.got, and passed his gun to a friend of my, lmao dipped. Every1 was like dude that was Rio, he wlda shot you, obviously not. 
Then he shot a cop a cpl weeks later.

Dumbass girl ur having to deal with, hopefully they or you can move eventually.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Can I get a rsvp to your next cookout. Y’all seem like my type of fun .


Sure thing lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 7, 2019)

My uncle got me a vape pen and a dank watermelon cartridge. 93%. Just got it charged, so I'm gonna try a vape lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Hell yea dont blame you there lol
> Guns don't phase me, always a nerd that thinks they something bc they have one haha ppl like that out for show, I got a gun at all times and no1 ever knows it, until it's actually getting used for a good reason.
> Ive had some detroit dealers pull on me, as I was approaching him to fight, he started wasting shells, ejecting them onto the ground bc I didn't skip a beat, saying "mfker this shit works" lmao I got right up to him and said mfker we all got one of them, he said idc what yall.got, and passed his gun to a friend of my, lmao dipped. Every1 was like dude that was Rio, he wlda shot you, obviously not.
> Then he shot a cop a cpl weeks later.
> ...


I plan on moving next year. May have to move away from the beach . Sucks but is what it is .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> My uncle got me a vape pen and a dank watermelon cartridge. 93%. Just got it charged, so I'm gonna try a vape lol.


Hell yea


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> My uncle got me a vape pen and a dank watermelon cartridge. 93%. Just got it charged, so I'm gonna try a vape lol.


Bye. Lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> My uncle got me a vape pen and a dank watermelon cartridge. 93%. Just got it charged, so I'm gonna try a vape lol.


Those vape things are neat . My friend in Cali sends me some once in awhile.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 7, 2019)

Think it'll fuck me up?

Just took a massive whack, couldn't tell it was pulling. Coughing my ficking ass off right now. Feels like somebody lung punched me. Normal?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

Time to bake and tend to the lady’s .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I plan on moving next year. May have to move away from the beach . Sucks but is what it is .


I got some people in spring hill,new port Richey Tampa, miami, and st petersburg and even the villages, Haha a buddy of myn owns speedys A.C down there.
I was gonna live there, but I like having a winter, and perfect outdoor growing season haha


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Think it'll fuck me up?
> 
> Just took a massive whack, couldn't tell it was pulling. Coughing my ficking ass off right now. Feels like somebody lung punched me. Normal?


Yea . It’s like going from a ciggs to vape . Felt like my drags were heavier . Grab a snack and some coffee.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Think it'll fuck me up?
> 
> Just took a massive whack, couldn't tell it was pulling. Coughing my ficking ass off right now. Feels like somebody lung punched me. Normal?


Yea def normal, som I don't like about wax is the cough after you exhale.hahaha


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I got some people in spring hill,new port Richey Tampa, miami, and st petersburg and even the villages, Haha a buddy of myn owns speedys A.C down there.
> I was gonna live there, but I like having a winter, and perfect outdoor growing season haha


Won’t live in the cold . I think 70 outside is cold . I’ve seen snow twice in my life . I like the heat which drives me to the water which I can’t let go . I lived in north Texas and it sucked so fuckin bad a left in a year .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Won’t live in the cold . I think 70 outside is cold . I’ve seen snow twice in my life . I like the heat which drives me to the water which I can’t let go . I lived in north Texas and it sucked so fuckin bad a left in a year .


I love the cold negative zeros, air never felt so fresh hahaha I like all 4 seasons. Child hood was full of snow and sunburns. Then leaf piles in the fall lol can get below zero and above 100 in my state with crazy humidity.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

Never grew up in the cold . Which reminds me . It’s the season for hurricanes . I need to start planning on power outages and shit .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Those vape things are neat . My friend in Cali sends me some once in awhile.


Ive been trying to find someone with the hookup on them to send me some. My buddy came across some dank vapes but its only once in awhile


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

Y not make your own ? You have the bud .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Y not make your own ? You have the bud .


Ive got the stuff to do it just been skeptical it wont be the same lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Ive got the stuff to do it just been skeptical it wont be the same lol


Won’t know till you try . Might be better than what you have . Fresh from the cow


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Ive got the stuff to do it just been skeptical it wont be the same lol


Lol it's the same and better.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

I think flower has a more well rounded buzz, I prefer flower, but I turn all my trim to wax.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 7, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I think flower has a more well rounded buzz, I prefer flower, but I turn all my trim to wax.


I got to try out that butane method!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> I got to try out that butane method!


Yea Zippo haha


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 7, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yea Zippo haha


How much zippo fluid do you run thru that shit?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> How much zippo fluid do you run thru that shit?


Just as much as needed, it don't matter if you do to much, bc theres.no such thing it all gets completely evaporated. To little wld be the only problem. I buy the bigger cans of Zippo like 3 bucks...about half a can for about 4 medium sized plants trim. Maybe a bit more than half the can.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

Wouldn’t you let evaporate outside ? Fumes and all?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 7, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Just as much as needed, it don't matter if you do to much, bc theres.no such thing it all gets completely evaporated. To little wld be the only problem. I buy the bigger cans of Zippo like 3 bucks...about half a can for about 4 medium sized plants trim. Maybe a bit more than half the can.


Wouldnt you know it I just came across a bottle of zippo fluid the big can lol so what would be best to pack the trim in and put the fluid thru?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 7, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @3rd Monkey
> 
> Pic of the little ones from last night - at this point they're about 2 weeks old. They're super tiny compared to my buddy's girls that started roughly same time
> 
> ...


WHat are your ppms/water level/ph doing?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Wouldn’t you let evaporate outside ? Fumes and all?


I put it beside a open window on top of a heat mat for germing, just take precaution not to have a open flame around it, even still it's a slow evaporation not like it's on the oven, quickly evaporated. It's safe. And much safer than compressed butane gas. Same results.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Sorry Smoke, those beans are regs. Hardware store caught up with me yesterday... wasn't good.


Dude I fucking hate the hardware store/Home Depot they’ll be the death of my bank account every time I’m in there I spend 100$ + . Lol


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Wouldnt you know it I just came across a bottle of zippo fluid the big can lol so what would be best to pack the trim in and put the fluid thru?


I put my trim in a tubber ware container, pour zippo all over it, tilt trim to.high side, zippo drains to low side whole.time im still squirting thru it..but you can tweak the method to your liking.
I also use a ceramic non stick pan to evaporate in, It slides like butter on that.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

I'll repost tbis again for your reading in case you didn't save it brother.

Phase 1.
Trim
Zippo fluid
Cheese cloth

Phase 2.
Alcohol 95% Iso, or everclear.
Cheese cloth.

Just put your trim in a container, soak in zippo fluid, squirting all over every part of trim, I then tilt the container(tubberware), with trim on one side and liquid draining to the other and squirting the trim still with Zippo. I then have a mason jar with cheese cloth poked in the top like a funnel, pour it thru, then pack the cheese cloth with your trim,.squirt lil more thru, the wring it all out in the jar, pour liquid left over onto a non stick pan or plate, and place by a open window to evaporate completely, I also place my on top of a heat meat.

Gather after evaporated with credit card.
Freeze to make hard real quick..

It's usable at this point but phase two gets all the other b.s. out. Plant matter, waste etc.

Then putt you some 95% alcohol into a jar then drop your wax in there, stir it up and mash etc. You'll notice it start to turn yellow, and the otger shit wont disolve.
Filter thru cheese cloth
And evaporate again, safe and easy, way safer than butane....
at this point your wax will be see thru and yellow. Smell and taste good.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 7, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I'll repost tbis again for your reading in case you didn't save it brother.
> 
> Phase 1.
> Trim
> ...


Thanks bro ill screenshot this so I can use it later. Been busy af around here my buddy bought a trailer across from me all week ive been working 11 hours at work then coming home and putting 5 hours into his trailer. Parts of the floor had to be replaced with new floor we got the walls all primed yesterday laying new padding and carpet today. Hard to keep up on here with all that lol but hes got kids and his ex kicked him out so im pushing to get this place done for him and the kids


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

That’s why your name is big homie . Make sure you get a smoke break in between.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s why your name is big homie . Make sure you get a smoke break in between.


We break here and there for smoke time lol you already know how I do bro


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 7, 2019)

Lets gooooooooo USA!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

Merica .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

Women’s soccer . Whew hew


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Women’s soccer . Whew hew


4 Womens World Cup titles!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

Wonder if they will accept the invite to the White House ?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Wonder if they will accept the invite to the White House ?


Doubt it. Rapino told him to get fucked once already. lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

I know lol . Ole trump wonder if she’ll go outta spite .


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> WHat are your ppms/water level/ph doing?


i noticed ppm climbed from 280 to 290 to 300 over last 2 days
water level is about an inch below the netcups but the bubbling and fizzing from the airstone are easily wicking the netcups. pH drifted a bit too


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 7, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i noticed ppm climbed from 280 to 290 to 300 over last 2 days
> water level is about an inch below the netcups but the bubbling and fizzing from the airstone are easily wicking the netcups. pH drifted a bit too


Which direction did ph drift?


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Which direction did ph drift?


up, went up to 6.3 and i adjusted it to 6.1 again


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

Your good .


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Your good .


Yeah? Well, you're breathtaking!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 7, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Yeah? Well, you're breathtaking!


I’m pretty sure that’s the hydrogens or whatever @3rd Monkey was explaining.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 7, 2019)

@schmebulock


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 7, 2019)

i have to be careful applying things at this stage - they're not even into the water yet. I wish i could stretch 'em like taffy LOL


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 7, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i have to be careful applying things at this stage - they're not even into the water yet. I wish i could stretch 'em like taffy LOL


Ah well fuck that makes shit different lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Yeah? Well, you're breathtaking!


Made me blush lol. My ph drifts up . I’m in tap . Ppm goes up after first couple days . Ph goes up but really slow .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

If you’d had mowed today and took a pic you’d had me lmao.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> If you’d had mowed today and took a pic you’d had me lmao.


i did mow, and i thought to take a pic, but it was about to rain and I was in a hustle - sorry


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 7, 2019)

Two more ready to go!!!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 7, 2019)

If you’d had mowed today and took a pic you’d had me lmao.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m pretty sure that’s the hydrogens or whatever @3rd Monkey was explaining.


Ph going up can be a couple things. Carbonic acids evaporating, hydroxides forming, etc. 

As long as you keep your ph within 5.5-6.5 you shouldn't have any issues. Ppm going up is no biggie either. At this point, it could be a pint of water shy of what it was before that's giving you a 10ppm boost. If you want to drop ppm a bit, just add some plain.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 7, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> If you’d had mowed today and took a pic you’d had me lmao.


I'll bet he did mow today and was gonna take a pic but it was getting ready to rain and he had to hustle lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 7, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Two more ready to go!!!


Bunch of hydro tweakers up in here lol. Can't get enough of that stuff!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 7, 2019)

Damn right, more buckets on the way


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 7, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Damn right, more buckets on the way


Hahahaha me too!!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 7, 2019)

I had posted a few back trying to figure out what all else I needed to start a bucket. I have the bucket and lid plus a air pump line and stone what size net pot is best? Also what is best to put in the net pot? Is hydroton best? Just need a little direction here kind of lost as to what the ppm needs to be for the water


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 7, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> I had posted a few back trying to figure out what all else I needed to start a bucket. I have the bucket and lid plus a air pump line and stone what size net pot is best? Also what is best to put in the net pot? Is hydroton best? Just need a little direction here kind of lost as to what the ppm needs to be for the water


I use coco in my net pot, 3". I gave it base nutes around 100-125 ppm to start. Also hydroguard, about 1ml to a gallon. Im using 4 gal buckets


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 7, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I use coco in my net pot, 3". I gave it base nutes around 100-125 ppm to start. Also hydroguard, about 1ml to a gallon. Im using 4 gal buckets


Oh damn I can use coco in the net pot?!?! Man I didnt know this thanks bro glad I asked cause im lost hoping for the best mine as well give it a go!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 7, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Oh damn I can use coco in the net pot?!?! Man I didnt know this thanks bro glad I asked cause im lost hoping for the best mine as well give it a go!


Dude, I think its easy mode.
 
You can do cool shit like this to get them going good to start. These are my next two girls germinating.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

For all you hydro folks, fellow grower/breeder selling some equipment.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hydroponic-Ph-Tds-Doser-Commercial-Set-Up-Extra-Ph-Meters-/303207896458?oid=303134359910


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 7, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Dude, I think its easy mode.
> View attachment 4361622
> You can do cool shit like this to get them going good to start. These are my next two girls germinating.


I got to order me some net pots. 3 inch the best to go with?


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 7, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> I got to order me some net pots. 3 inch the best to go with?


Yeah after that the cups start going too deep and it eats into your useable water level


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 7, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Yeah after that the cups start going too deep and it eats into your useable water level


3 inch it is! About to order me some


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 7, 2019)

Cherry Garcia


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 7, 2019)

Purple Sunset


Banana hammock in the background doing great


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Purple Sunset
> View attachment 4361644
> 
> Banana hammock in the background doing great


Your BH stretched like mine has. I think the colas will be golf ball sizes nugs. As opposed to one big ass nug/cola. Should be nice.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 7, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Dude, I think its easy mode.
> View attachment 4361622
> You can do cool shit like this to get them going good to start. These are my next two girls germinating.


So I could basically start the plant as I normally would but have the coco in the net pot then before the roots start coming out put the net pot in the bucket lid right? How far do I fill the bucket with water and whats the ph range I should keep it in?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

Well just tested the very bottom of some royal robbery #3, great smoke, taste great soon as it's dry, real funky in the air I can tell. Few hits and I'm bombed, more than I've been in over a week. 
I've been smoking on that damn auto, they just never pack the punch I'm looking for, and the ones That I think do at first..the buzz fades quickly. Lol 
Can't wait to try #2 and #5 if 3 is this satisfying.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 7, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Well just tested the very bottom of some royal robbery #3, great smoke, taste great soon as it's dry, real funky in the air I can tell. Few hits and I'm bombed, more than I've been in over a week.
> I've been smoking on that damn auto, they just never pack the punch I'm looking for, and the ones That I think do at first..the buzz fades quickly. Lol
> Can't wait to try #2 and #5 if 3 is this satisfying.
> 
> View attachment 4361672


Looks like good bud man. Firing up my next run, any bad dawg on the way or what?? Trying to plan ahead for what’s to come. Regs yeah? Popping some Bodhi regs tonight


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Your BH stretched like mine has. I think the colas will be golf ball sizes nugs. As opposed to one big ass nug/cola. Should be nice.


I hate a damn fat center cola. Try and do everything I can to prevent that


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Looks like good bud man. Firing up my next run, any bad dawg on the way or what?? Trying to plan ahead for what’s to come. Regs yeah? Popping some Bodhi regs tonight


I'm out of the bad dawg testers, but I got a lil of my breeding stock id come off another pack of, the bad dawg #3 it'll be the batch with the most blueberry expressions, I really loved the mom.
If not, I'll get you wrote down for these testers I'm drying right now.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I hate a damn fat center cola. Try and do everything I can to prevent that


Nah I’m not talking about an untrained plant I’m saying the buds on the colas won’t grow into each other and make the colas look like one giant nug. There will be space in between them like the cookies now structure.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 7, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> So I could basically start the plant as I normally would but have the coco in the net pot then before the roots start coming out put the net pot in the bucket lid right? How far do I fill the bucket with water and whats the ph range I should keep it in?


Keep the water line about a 1/2” below the net pot and 5.8-6.3 ph wise and it’ll be perfect.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I'm out of the bad dawg testers, but I got a lil of my breeding stock id come off another pack of, the bad dawg #3 it'll be the batch with the most blueberry expressions, I really loved the mom.
> If not, I'll get you wrote down for these testers I'm drying right now.


And yea bodhi is legit.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Keep the water line about a 1/2” below the net pot and 5.8-6.3 ph wise and it’ll be perfect.


Thanka bro!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 7, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Thanka bro!


No problem!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 7, 2019)

Heres my BH, I did some defoliation today and I am liking how shes looking!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 7, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Heres my BH, I did some defoliation today and I am liking how shes looking!


Looks good! I’ll get a shot of the LSD here in a bit.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Looks good! I’ll get a shot of the LSD here in a bit.


Heres mine


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Nah I’m not talking about an untrained plant I’m saying the buds on the colas won’t grow into each other and make the colas look like one giant nug. There will be space in between them like the cookies now structure.


Oh I understand now sorry so this is a trait? I don’t want no plants with close nugs.....spent an hour earlier cutting bottom shit off my plants. May try and take clones not too concerned with it. Kept the cuts but idk may just throw them away


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 7, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I'm out of the bad dawg testers, but I got a lil of my breeding stock id come off another pack of, the bad dawg #3 it'll be the batch with the most blueberry expressions, I really loved the mom.
> If not, I'll get you wrote down for these testers I'm drying right now.


Cool man I’m not gonna ask anymore. You got my info, I’ll run whatever you send, if not it’s no big thang


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 7, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Oh I understand now sorry so this is a trait? I don’t want no plants with close nugs.....spent an hour earlier cutting bottom shit off my plants. May try and take clones not too concerned with it. Kept the cuts but idk may just throw them away


It can be...it’s either lighting or genetic related. But min did the same thing so it’s probably safe to say it’s genetic.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 7, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Heres mine View attachment 4361694


What’s your ppms been at? 

Here’s mine. What day are you on again?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 7, 2019)

@Moabfighter 
Here’s mine. She stretched good too.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> @Moabfighter
> Here’s mine. She stretched good too.
> View attachment 4361703


Hell yeah man. Honestly I think you and I have the same phenotype. Idk what everyone else has really but that pic you just posted really resonated and the plant structure of mine is strikingly similar. Similar size everything. Cool to see actually


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> What’s your ppms been at?
> 
> Here’s mine. What day are you on again?
> View attachment 4361699


Im on day 11. Got 3M monkey shit in her bucket. Ppms are around 170.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 7, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Im on day 11. Got 3M monkey shit in her bucket. Ppms are around 170.


Word! I think I need to drop my ppms to get it feeding. Hasn’t really started making a Dent in the ppm’s I did a res change today so if it doesn’t start dropping my ppms in the next day I’ll be dropping the ppm.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Word! I think I need to drop my ppms to get it feeding. Hasn’t really started making a Dent in the ppm’s I did a res change today so if it doesn’t start dropping my ppms in the next day I’ll be dropping the ppm.


Don't worry about ppm right now. As long as the plant isn't burning or starving, it's good to go. Try not to swap your res right now because some of that ppm is what your roots are putting out to try to stabilize your bucket. Kind of like colostrum for plants.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 7, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Im on day 11. Got 3M monkey shit in her bucket. Ppms are around 170.


How long have you had it in?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Word! I think I need to drop my ppms to get it feeding. Hasn’t really started making a Dent in the ppm’s I did a res change today so if it doesn’t start dropping my ppms in the next day I’ll be dropping the ppm.


I havent had alot of action on my ppms either. Theyve actually only gone up. Probably cause of the calcium in the coco. But shes growing well. I will up her ppms in a few days. Ive had the monkey shit in there for 2-3 days now.

Heres the Trainwreck. Im thinking its almost time to mainline. Gonna do I guess its Nugbuckets? The cross mainline. Not my normal style but I wanna try it out.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Don't worry about ppm right now. As long as the plant isn't burning or starving, it's good to go. Try not to swap your res right now because some of that ppm is what your roots are putting out to try to stabilize your bucket. Kind of like colostrum for plants.


Ah well that makes sense. I’ll hold off on changing it again then. I will Be
Starting another bucket this week and then two More in a couple more weeks the ones I’m starting in a couple weeks I’ll Ben dropping the monkey shit in. Because I won’t be able to do res changes weekly like I’ve been doing on those.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 7, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I havent had alot of action on my ppms either. Theyve actually only gone up. Probably cause of the calcium in the coco. But shes growing well. I will up her ppms in a few days. Ive had the monkey shit in there for 2-3 days now.
> 
> Heres the Trainwreck. Im thinking its almost time to mainline. Gonna do I guess its Nugbuckets? The cross mainline. Not my normal style but I wanna try it out.View attachment 4361717


2-3 days you should have a good tea look in there and should smell sweet earthy. That means all is well and soon after you'll see colonies start forming on the roots.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> 2-3 days you should have a good tea look in there and should smell sweet earthy. That means all is well and soon after you'll see colonies start forming on the roots.


Im excited to see what happens. Plants seem to be doing just fine!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> 2-3 days you should have a good tea look in there and should smell sweet earthy. That means all is well and soon after you'll see colonies start forming on the roots.


If I add tea bags this is best for feeding the same res and not changing them right? If so I’m going to have to figure this part out because I like to change my reservoir and reset for the week on Sundays.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> If I add tea bags this is best for feeding the same res and not changing them right? If so I’m going to have to figure this part out because I like to change my reservoir and reset for the week on Sundays.


Right, no res swap. The bags should have enough feed to get you close to a month. They'll start to die off after that, so just drop another one in. They'll build an ecosystem in your roots and boost your plants resistance to rot (they actually eat the bacteria that cause rot) and buffer ph in the roots.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 7, 2019)

If somebody wants to do a side by side versus gff or hydroguard, that would be cool lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Right, no res swap. The bags should have enough feed to get you close to a month. They'll start to die off after that, so just drop another one in. They'll build an ecosystem in your roots and boost your plants resistance to rot (they actually eat the bacteria that cause rot) and buffer ph in the roots.


Wait the bags have food in them too I thought it was just a microbe tea not for food. I’m confused.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Wait the bags have food in them too I thought it was just a microbe tea not for food. I’m confused.


There is food in there for the microbes, which in turn will give your plants a little nutrition, but not a large enough source to sustain a full veg... just to feed the microbes.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> There is food in there for the microbes, which in turn will give your plants a little nutrition, but not a large enough source to sustain a full veg... just to feed the microbes.


So..... i still need to feed with the trio... see this will be my issue because I’m not sure how to go about adding nutes after the initial nutes have been used up lol. That’s why the reservoir swap works well for me. Starts it over at x number and I can top off with a nute soup and RO water through out the week. And then start over again.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> So..... i still need to feed with the trio... see this will be my issue because I’m not sure how to go about adding nutes after the initial nutes have been used up lol. That’s why the reservoir swap works well for me. Starts it over at x number and I can top off with a nute soup and RO water through out the week. And then start over again.


Yea, you still need to feed like normal.

You can watch the plant to see when it needs to feed or watch ppm drops. 

If swapping your res works for you, nothing saying you have to change.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, you still need to feed like normal.
> 
> You can watch the plant to see when it needs to feed or watch ppm drops.
> 
> If swapping your res works for you, nothing saying you have to change.


But it kills the whole point of the monkey shit. That’s where I’m pulled...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 7, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> But it kills the whole point of the monkey shit. That’s where I’m pulled...


If all you are looking for is a way to run a constant res, just let it feed down. No need to swap it.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 7, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> If all you are looking for is a way to run a constant res, just let it feed down. No need to swap it.


Then i have to add more nutes and that’s where I get fucked off adding nutes to a reservoir with nutes or waste or ppm in it already. I don’t just want to squirt nutes into my reservoir. I’ve got a schedule I’ve been using and I like the ease and no guess work.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 8, 2019)

Then just wait for your bucket to bottom out .


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 8, 2019)

both my buckets i put the water level indicator tube on the side and they're leaking :'(

gonna have to pull the buckets and hit them with a bunch of thread tape...


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 8, 2019)

*CDLC Day 75

**CLICK THIS ---->* https://media.giphy.com/media/U29tm0h7sztzu1PrWj/giphy.gif - latest animated gif of CDLC (RIU won't let me image link it)

Full picture:


Couple of the Colas:
 


lower hanging bud:


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 8, 2019)

Her buds are getting so big.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 8, 2019)

Seedlings - Durban Poison - Day 14 from seed in rockwool

 

Left girl has half inch of tap root out of the netcup, but other 2 nothing yet


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Her buds are getting so big.


you're tellin me!

the lid is actually bending inward because it's so heavy:


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 8, 2019)

Lol damn ! Did you defoliate before or after your flip ?


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lol damn ! Did you defoliate before or after your flip ?


it's an auto so when i determined it was about '3 weeks' into flower I defoliated once - I should probably have done it one more time, lots of those leaves are toast anyways


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 8, 2019)

Was thinking I do it before I flip and after it stretches ?


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Was thinking I do it before I flip and after it stretches ?


I would wait to defol first time till the stretch is over. Week3 flower

Second defol could be good around week 7 or so when they start thickening

After that I only clip leaves blocking colas


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Then i have to add more nutes and that’s where I get fucked off adding nutes to a reservoir with nutes or waste or ppm in it already. I don’t just want to squirt nutes into my reservoir. I’ve got a schedule I’ve been using and I like the ease and no guess work.


I dunno man, do what you do. If you're swapping weekly, there's really no sense in running microbes then. Just nute soup and swap.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 8, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> *CDLC Day 75
> 
> **CLICK THIS ---->* https://media.giphy.com/media/U29tm0h7sztzu1PrWj/giphy.gif - latest animated gif of CDLC (RIU won't let me image link it)
> 
> ...


Looks like sweet velvet lol. That's a good look.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> I dunno man, do what you do. If you're swapping weekly, there's really no sense in running microbes then. Just nute soup and swap.


That’s what I was saying I’ll try a bucket without changing the reservoir. But I was also thinking about throwing a tea bag in my external reservoir for my coco plants it never goes empty every time I feed I add a couple gallons back and add however much megacrop per gallon I added back.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s what I was saying I’ll try a bucket without changing the reservoir. But I was also thinking about throwing a tea bag in my external reservoir for my coco plants it never goes empty every time I feed I add a couple gallons back and add however much megacrop per gallon I added back.


That'll do.


----------



## Soil2Coco (Jul 8, 2019)

GreenMitten said:


> Did you make that ring irrigation for your plant S2C?


Just a loop of soaker hose


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 8, 2019)

I dropped 2 tea bags in the 2 veg buckets this morning . I folded. Added 150 ppm to the other bucket yesterday and lowered ph . Raised my lights in flower tent . Will be flipping here in next couple days


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Looks like sweet velvet lol. That's a good look.


i'm so so very excited to smoke her - even the trim looks like it's going to have a ridiculous amount of trichs on it


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 8, 2019)

Are you going back down to the station monkey ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Are you going back down to the station monkey ?


No sir. They didn't have anything on Saturday. I reckon if they had anything at all they'd a been back out by now.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> No sir. They didn't have anything on Saturday. I reckon if they had anything at all they'd a been back out by now.


Nice . Douche can take his lumps and move on .


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> No sir. They didn't have anything on Saturday. I reckon if they had anything at all they'd a been back out by now.


gotta love it. no tech to tag you, no cameras to spot you, no evidence!

reminds me of one of my favorite john mulaney jokes:

http://www.cc.com/video-clips/h2twnb/john-mulaney---crime-in-the-1930s

"As long as you weren't still there when the police arrived, you had a 99% chance of getting away with it..."


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Nice . Douche can take his lumps and move on .


Yea, I could have just beat the brakes off of him in the parking lot, but I figured he'd appreciate using his car insurance instead of his health insurance. Hopefully, he learned and grew from that experience. There's still that 1% that holds morals over laws... Keep the faith.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 8, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> gotta love it. no tech to tag you, no cameras to spot you, no evidence!
> 
> reminds me of one of my favorite john mulaney jokes:
> 
> ...


One of the perks of living in the backwoods. Shit moves a little slower round here... Except taxes. They move faster than the rest of the country for some reason.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I dropped 2 tea bags in the 2 veg buckets this morning . I folded. Added 150 ppm to the other bucket yesterday and lowered ph . Raised my lights in flower tent . Will be flipping here in next couple days


Atta boy!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> One of the perks of living in the backwoods. Shit moves a little slower round here... Except taxes. They move faster than the rest of the country for some reason.


That’s cause there’s a whole 10 of you in one county lol


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s cause there’s a whole 10 of you in one county lol


I wish lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 8, 2019)

Got a little info on my freebies I got . Ppl from ethos wrote me back 

Those are both fem freebies. Glittlez is (GG4 x Zkittlez) and Early Jack is ("Plantman" Jack x Black Fire).


----------



## GreenMitten (Jul 8, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Just a loop of soaker hose


Thats what I wanted to hear. Its just something simple... Much appreciated.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Got a little info on my freebies I got . Ppl from ethos wrote me back
> 
> Those are both fem freebies. Glittlez is (GG4 x Zkittlez) and Early Jack is ("Plantman" Jack x Black Fire).


That black fires no bullshit! It’s in the pillow factory. Just dropped a skunk hero last night


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That black fires no bullshit! It’s in the pillow factory. Just dropped a skunk hero last night


That’s y I had to go tropic thunder .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 8, 2019)

Need to get pics up of my new stuff soon. Skink hero and tropic thunder both doing good can’t complain


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 8, 2019)

Morockin kush will be tall and lanky. Have two that looking identical twins. Huge fan leaves

Gonna sex lemon glue, gmo skittles, and sunburst soon. And two million of peaches. All ethos


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 8, 2019)

I didnt realize how much Ethos gear you guys had going! Wish I could get some more Ethos but Im gonna grow out these testers and a few of my euro beans for now.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 8, 2019)

Maine clone company isn’t stingy on the freebies


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Maine clone company isn’t stingy on the freebies


Im definitely gonna wait to see if dude drops the prices down to $3 a bean or not. Once this banana hammock is done then I will have a decent idea on what his gear can do with my own lungs lol. I think that maine company will be the place I get alot of my future stock though. I like what you guys say about them.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 8, 2019)

What’s this about 3$ a bean ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 8, 2019)

Starting to see the monkey shit is starting to stain my roots . Guessing this is a good sign


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What’s this about 3$ a bean ?


Its all over instagram bro ethos is supposed to be dropping their bean prices to $3 a bean


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What’s this about 3$ a bean ?


Colin is dropping his reg seed prices to $3-$4 a bean it’ll make reg packs super cheap. But for me it’s irrelevant because I only
Really grow feminized beans. I’d say after the next two Harvests I can break into so reg packs and run them to find some keepers but that’ll be 4-6 months I’d imagine.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 8, 2019)

Haven’t seen anything except pics of the same plant over and over


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Haven’t seen anything except pics of the same plant over and over


Lol are you following both ethos_genetics and ethoscolin ? Also look up he multi pass stuff on his page


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Lol are you following both ethos_genetics and ethoscolin ? Also look up he multi pass stuff on his page
> View attachment 4362076


I’m following both . I just see bud pics all the time . Yea 3-4 is cool for regs but like you I’m only interested in fem at the moment.. my operation is to small right now to use a bucket on a 50/50 chance . I will give monkeys a shot in this next run of dna line .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m following both . I just see bud pics all the time . Yea 3-4 is cool for regs but like you I’m only interested in fem at the moment.. my operation is to small right now to use a bucket on a 50/50 chance . I will give monkeys a shot in this next run of dna line .


I am doin 2 at a time, 1 reg and 1 fem at a time. Cant handle risking doing both regs... the main reason for me to run regs is they dont make fems for the strains I am running hehe. I actually only buy fem, the regs are all testers.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Maine clone company isn’t stingy on the freebies


Last order didn’t get a one :/

Only time I didn’t mention any just kinda hoped I guess. No big deal


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 8, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I am doin 2 at a time, 1 reg and 1 fem at a time. Cant handle risking doing both regs... the main reason for me to run regs is they dont make fems for the strains I am running hehe. I actually only buy fem, the regs are all testers.


I see your testing a couple ppls stuff ?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 8, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Last order didn’t get a one :/
> 
> Only time I didn’t mention any just kinda hoped I guess. No big deal


I think you have to get two packs or some shit idk. This is my one complaint about Maine clone company is they don’t really
Offer freebies for x amount spent.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I think you have to get two packs or some shit idk. This is my one complaint about Maine clone company is they don’t really
> Offer freebies for x amount spent.


I want a vendor to sell me 1 seed and give me 9 for free. ....no one? Dang.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I think you have to get two packs or some shit idk. This is my one complaint about Maine clone company is they don’t really
> Offer freebies for x amount spent.


My order came out to be 84$ for 7 single fem seeds . Said fuck it make it 100$ and just toss me whatever freebies. So she gave me 3 each . So that’s basically a pack for 16$


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 8, 2019)

Decided to mainline the train wreck today.... annnnnnd mainlining complete! Holy shit balls is hydro fast. Was able to do all my cuts for the mainline at day 21! Its the nugbuckets version so its quicker. But DAMN!!!!

Edit: that intact fan leaf is bigger than my hand already.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 8, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> View attachment 4362112 Decided to mainline the train wreck today.... annnnnnd mainlining complete! Holy shit balls is hydro fast. Was able to do all my cuts for the mainline at day 21! Its the nugbuckets version so its quicker. But DAMN!!!!
> 
> Edit: that intact fan leaf is bigger than my hand already.


Not nugbuckets, but nice nonetheless. Gotta love that hydro!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Not nugbuckets, but nice nonetheless. Gotta love that hydro!


Thats nebulas?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 8, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> I want a vendor to sell me 1 seed and give me 9 for free. ....no one? Dang.


Attitude seed bank of you time it right has great freebies. They have a monthly freebie deal where you can get up to 7 freebies depending on how much you spend. Then they have the ufo freebies which are another 7 that you can get depending on gown much you spend. So if you spend $180 you can get 14 freebies just off the jump. And the. They have breeder based freebies where if you order certain things from a specific breeder they’ll send you freebies so it’s been like buy a 5 pack of green house seeds and receive 2 of ___ strain by greenhouse which can stack on the monthly and ufo freebies. I’ve hadn’t an order where I spent $200 got like 20 beans that I paid for and another 25 beans free so like 45 beans for $200. Not a bad deal.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 8, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Thats nebulas?


That's neither.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's neither.


Could swore this was nug buckets...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Could swore this was nug buckets...


Nugs tops, then tops those tops, then tops them again.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 8, 2019)

I have both. I'll go get pics on a min.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Nugs tops, then tops those tops, then tops them again.


Ya I just looked at it I see the difference now. Just a small variation but it’s definitely different.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Nugs tops, then tops those tops, then tops them again.


Ok so I have been doinf nugbuckets with all my other plants. This one is different. Gonna go look at nebulas

Edit: So nebulas doesnt top a second time right after the first node? I saw this as an example.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 8, 2019)

2 Step

 

Nugbuckets

 

Don't have any nebulas going right now.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 8, 2019)

I’m excited for those regs


3rd Monkey said:


> Nugs tops, then tops those tops, then tops them again.


Did this once with an auto and it was really cool


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 8, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Ok so I have been doinf nugbuckets with all my other plants. This one is different. Gonna go look at nebulas
> 
> Edit: So nebulas doesnt top a second time right after the first node? I saw this as an example.
> View attachment 4362124


There are a lot of variations with nebulas because there is more room for it. Nugs is what it is. Nugs for power, Nebulas for speed.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> There are a lot of variations with nebulas because there is more room for it. Nugs is what it is. Nugs for power, Nebulas for speed.


Well I guess I am doing the two step. Wanted to try it out and see how it does. I'll have to try nebulas too.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 8, 2019)

Tbpight of you guys today .. I work with a guy that sells bud on the side. Has no idea I grow or even smoke and never will . Anyways. So he’s complaining to me about paying 300 for an onion . Looked at him puzzled . Idk what it goes for these days (thank god) . Says he usually pays 160 at the most . Start to see his point .. ask why the double increase ... his dealer is charging more because it’s “rapper weed” . I played it off like I had no idea . I walked away pissed . This rapper strain bs marketing is ridiculous . Up charge ppl for a damn name .. who knows if it is what it really is .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Tbpight of you guys today .. I work with a guy that sells bud on the side. Has no idea I grow or even smoke and never will . Anyways. So he’s complaining to me about paying 300 for an onion . Looked at him puzzled . Idk what it goes for these days (thank god) . Says he usually pays 160 at the most . Start to see his point .. ask why the double increase ... his dealer is charging more because it’s “rapper weed” . I played it off like I had no idea . I walked away pissed . This rapper strain bs marketing is ridiculous . Up charge ppl for a damn name .. who knows if it is what it really is .


So it's weed named after a rapper or grown by a rapper?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> So it's weed named after a rapper or grown by a rapper?


Something along those lines . What I gathered and I pray that I’m wrong . Basically, a person makes a strain and the rapper likes it . Makes the name up and buys it I suppose . Turns around rapping about it . Kids go ape shit .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Something along those lines . What I gathered and I pray that I’m wrong . Basically, a person makes a strain and the rapper likes it . Makes the name up and buys it I suppose . Turns around rapping about it . Kids go ape shit .


Mmmkaaayy... I've got ocean front property in Arizona for sale too lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Mmmkaaayy... I've got ocean front property in Arizona for sale too lol.


Heard the surf was top notch . Haven’t been able to find that ocean front view for sale .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Heard the surf was top notch . Haven’t been able to find that ocean front view for sale .


It's there... just need that rapper weed to reach it lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 8, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> It's there... just need that rapper weed to reach it lol.


Can’t afford that sadly . Feel bad for anyone paying high prices for a name .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 8, 2019)

Dealer: gets rapper weed....
Dealer: doesn’t even know what kind of weed it is truly.
Dealer: sells it as rapper weed. 

lol what?!?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 8, 2019)

Fucking rapper weed . Wtf


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Fucking rapper weed . Wtf


That shit makes me laugh. People are stupid.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 8, 2019)

has Anyone tried those smart plug timers ? You can control through a app.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That shit makes me laugh. People are stupid.


Fad . Names bs . Same as back in the day. Some guy pulled out a bag of ww.you cream your pants. Twist is someone else is making the demand on false pretenses. Whoever rapper can suck one of my balls on a nice humid day .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> has Anyone tried those smart plug timers ? You can control through a app.


Nah but it’s make shit a lot easier I’d imagine.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 8, 2019)

I saw Clyde mention them . Would make it a dvr kind of thing .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 8, 2019)

Some royal robbery #3 f2 testers.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 8, 2019)

Some breeders stock of Thai Kwon Dro, anything with landrace I'll be taking to at least f2 before release. Gonna be starting up a good amount of these real soon.. excited haha.
FDC keeper pheno of purple badlands X with my hippie dropper male, Thai sticks and hash plants.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I saw Clyde mention them . Would make it a dvr kind of thing .


Has anyone heard from Clyde? Or did he get busted in his homies grow room? lol smfh.... I think I’m about to run some regs and cross two of them and name it rapper weed.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Has anyone heard from Clyde? Or did he get busted in his homies grow room? lol smfh.... I think I’m about to run some regs and cross two of them and name it rapper weed.


Once you start you prolly will never stop, and may become addicted to adding tons of genetics to your stock pile lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 8, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Once you start you prolly will never stop, and may become addicted to adding tons of genetics to your stock pile lol


I wish I knew more about it. I don’t wanna get into it without knowing what I’m doing lol. Got a lot of research to do before I even begin go try all that.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 8, 2019)

He has a point there .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I wish I knew more about it. I don’t wanna get into it without knowing what I’m doing lol. Got a lot of research to do before I even begin go try all that.


Never know until you do it your self, I found that out with moonshining, research did nothing for me on that one lol had to exp. It myself.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 8, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> He has a point there .


That’s what scares me haha


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 8, 2019)

Anyone got a open spot for four seeds? Lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 8, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Never know until you do it your self, I found that out with moonshining, research did nothing for me on that one lol had to exp. It myself.


True. lol any tips? What do you look for in a male and in a female?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 8, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Anyone got a open spot for four seeds? Lol


I can do 3 in my 2x4.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> True. lol any tips? What do you look for in a male and in a female?


Thats where the eye comes in lol has to be developed over time, with dogs and plants lol, to find that special male especially. 
I like plants that show very fast growth, awesome structures, hybrid vigour is a real big deal that most breeders aren't even looking for anymore.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 8, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Thats where the eye comes in lol has to be developed over time, with dogs and plants lol, to find that special male especially.
> I like plants that show very fast growth, awesome structures, hybrid vigour is a real big deal that most breeders aren't even looking for anymore.


What’s hybrid vigor?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> What’s hybrid vigor?


Boom... mind blown, Lol it's the 2nd most important thing in marijuana plants behind the effect... today's time "breeders" are obsessed with bag appeal and terps, this is why you see so much herms as well.
Hybrid vigour is almost like giantisum, super fast growth/big yields, like a super plant compared to many ppl run today... my Nigerian sunshine is exspressi ng hybrid vigor lika mfker, topped it came back with 4 branches on one node in a day or two, beastly fast growth.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 8, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Boom... mind blown, Lol it's the 2nd most important thing in marijuana plants behind the effect... today's time "breeders" are obsessed with bag appeal and terps, this is why you see so much herms as well.
> Hybrid vigour is almost like giantisum, super fast growth/big yields, like a super plant compared to many ppl run today... my Nigerian sunshine is exspressi ng hybrid vigor lika mfker, topped it came back with 4 branches on one node in a day or two, beastly fast growth.


That makes sense the more vigorous the stronger the genes is imagine huh?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 8, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That makes sense the more vigorous the stronger the genes is imagine huh?


Oh yea it happens when you cross two plants together that have no genetic background in relation.. the offspring being true F1 hybrids. And the hybrid vigour will show up as a trait in further down generations, so at that point it must be selected for to keep it alive.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 8, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Oh yea it happens when you cross two plants together that have no genetic background in relation.. the offspring being true F1 hybrids. And the hybrid vigour will show up as a trait in further down generations, so at that point it must be selected for to keep it alive.


AHHHHH well shit.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 9, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Anyone got a open spot for four seeds? Lol


I do.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 9, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I do.


Hell bro I tried to write you, 2 or 3 times on here, and even a new PM you seemed to just ignore me all together... Lol
I got some for ya tho. Sending out wed.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 9, 2019)

Girls are comin along - roots are protruding from the netcups!!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 9, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Girls are comin along - roots are protruding from the netcups!!
> 
> View attachment 4362370 View attachment 4362372 View attachment 4362373


Looking good .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 9, 2019)

This is a pretty bad ass plant, it's 50% hippie mafia Nigerian landrace and 50% Bogs blue moon rocks BX2.
This pheno seems to be a definite Nigerian leaner, got that pure sativa structure. Expressing hybrid vigor really well, this is a very young plant. 
Has only 3 finger leaves, and something I've never seen in all my years after I topped it, it grew a center branch in between the 2, that even selfed topped after.. wild lol hope this is a male!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 9, 2019)

Bad ass. Should be something good to work with .


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 9, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> This is a pretty bad ass plant, it's 50% hippie mafia Nigerian landrace and 50% Bogs blue moon rocks BX2.
> This pheno seems to be a definite Nigerian leaner, got that pure sativa structure. Expressing hybrid vigor really well, this is a very young plant.
> Has only 3 finger leaves, and something I've never seen in all my years after I topped it, it grew a center branch in between the 2, that even selfed topped after.. wild lol hope this is a male!
> View attachment 4362393
> View attachment 4362394


that's wild


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 9, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> that's wild


Bad ass lol, I believe it's a trait from true f1.hybrid vigour.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Bad ass. Should be something good to work with .


Hell yea special one, none of the others look or act like this one does. Hope it's a male for sure haha.
Can you imagine if it does that every topping, that be a extreme valuable trait to the cannabis community lol I'll be looking for that in the offspring.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 9, 2019)

Never thought I’d say it but, me too lol


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Never thought I’d say it but, me too lol


Lmao the waters are changing direction!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 9, 2019)

Seeded nugs of royal robbery#2 really liked this plant, it and #5 will be the ones I prolly continue the line with, introducing both phenos and both my favorite males into.one line, this will keep more traits alive, and help prevent things like herms and finiky plants/mutants.

Remember seeded nugs make alot less frost haha
 
25%Mendo purps
25%Tahoe OG
25%Alien dawg
25%Alien og
This is my kush line
Smells of lemon.and orange FUEL, rock hard nugs, powerful effect.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 9, 2019)

Pups getting thick.
Miss Cleopatra 
 
 
Blue Pharoh


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 9, 2019)

Some good looking beasts !


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 9, 2019)

I like Miss Cleo lol


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 9, 2019)

Haha appreciate it, they went out to take a bath lol they're a trip, thell be a year old first of oct.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 9, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Anyone got a open spot for four seeds? Lol


Got room for 2 lol unless I put everything from the veg tent to the flower closet then I got a whole tent


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 9, 2019)

Big ass pups for under a year .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 9, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Got room for 2 lol unless I put everything from the veg tent to the flower closet then I got a whole tent


I heard that lol, they got claimed. They would have to be planted on arrival. Haha


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Big ass pups for under a year .


Yea they gonna make some beastly offspring, both are tri gene carriers.
The male is direct line great grandson to Excalibur "the 60k dollar American bully" and grandson to purple casanova on his moms side, top of the line genetics in both pups, Cleo' s dad is one title away from Gr.ch. and shaq diesel and esse loco her grandpa's, havik another one of hers.
He's mostly razors edge, gotti line.
She's mostly edge, gotti line, and got some Remy line.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 9, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I heard that lol, they got claimed. They would have to be planted on arrival. Haha


You already know what im waiting for me just drop me a pm when they are ready!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 9, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> You already know what im waiting for me just drop me a pm when they are ready!


He'll yea, I keep thinking about chopping them on off and then I'm like naw wait another day lol wont ve long tho!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 9, 2019)

Royal robbery #5 this and #2 have been my favorite ones thru the entire grow.
Gonna continue the line with those two and make RR fem f2s out them. Gonna be fire.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 9, 2019)

Got my monkey shit today! Thanks @3rd Monkey Was starting to get worried took longer then usual to get here


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 9, 2019)

Ps and cg starting to move along .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 9, 2019)

Anyone know how long the monkey shit is good for before used or is it best used right away?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 9, 2019)

This girl is getting fatter .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 9, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Anyone know how long the monkey shit is good for before used or is it best used right away?


 Not sure . Might be ok if left in room temp .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> This girl is getting fatter .


Some nice looking plants ice!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 9, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Some nice looking plants ice!


Not to bad . Thanks


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 9, 2019)

Everyone must be busy past couple days .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 9, 2019)

Im working dayshift and pissed off about it. Messing my schedule all up. Hardly get to see my girls for the next two weeks


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 9, 2019)

I’m working longer hrs . I wake up 30 mins earlier to check ppms and phs and put a water bottle in . Come home . Same thing . Always surprised how much they grow .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 9, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Im working dayshift and pissed off about it. Messing my schedule all up. Hardly get to see my girls for the next two weeks


I bet your freaking the fuck out man !


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I bet your freaking the fuck out man !


Im really lucky the wife is helping me feed them or I wouldve been in some trouble. Shes handwatering all my coco girls. She deserves a fat blunt once my cdp is dry and cured haha.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 9, 2019)

Mine I try to explain ppms and phs .. that’s never gonna happen.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Mine I try to explain ppms and phs .. that’s never gonna happen.


Thank goodness for pH perfect! Haha


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 9, 2019)

Just havent had much to say


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 9, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Thank goodness for pH perfect! Haha


That does have a plus side but.... mine Keeps me in my garden longer


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 9, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Just havent had much to say


You’ll be talking when those roots start to take off in that bucket . Things speed up much more .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 9, 2019)

I'll get to see a few.of my plants in the great outdoors 2moro, last time I seen em they was pure beautiful. Ill take some pics for y'all, just now.got thru making more potting soil lol never ends.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 9, 2019)

Been a hectic week over here finally done with my homies trailer tho! Its nice knowing him and his son have a safe place to sleep at night. Ive never done this type of work but somehow we got together and made it happen. Parts of the sub flooring had to be replaced bedroom had a hole in the floor to the point when I ripped the carpet up the floor came with it! Got some before and after pics. Painted the whole trailer and laid padding and carpet all thats left is to lay the kitchen tile.

Before:


After:


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 9, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I'll get to see a few.of my plants in the great outdoors 2moro, last time I seen em they was pure beautiful. Ill take some pics for y'all, just now.got thru making more potting soil lol never ends.


Your just one lucky mofo to run outdoors .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 9, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Your just one lucky mofo to run outdoors .


Shiit I just got balls like baseballs lmao I've been running outdoor since I was 13 every year. I've had choppers swarming my ass bc I flipped em off, they used to scare me into plucking my plants, after about 3 years in a row.I said fk them they gonna have to drop on my shit, lol that's when I was in the mountains tho, where I'm at now alot less air patrol.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 9, 2019)

Heres a proper update on my vegging ladies.

The Banana hammock is looking a helluva lot better lately. 
  

Heres my LSD @Smokexbreak 
 

The two beans I dropped a couple days ago broke ground yesterday and are doin good today. Welcome to the world Mendocino Skunk and Bad Dawg #2!
 

And lastly just a overall pic of the tent. My Bosleys Waves testers are doing great. Gonna throw them into flower soonish.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 9, 2019)

Here is a small royal robbery #2 branch, that white bud haha dense very dense.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 9, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Heres a proper update on my vegging ladies.
> 
> The Banana hammock is looking a helluva lot better lately.
> View attachment 4362680 View attachment 4362682
> ...


Your buckets are looking good ! Glad to see the bh picked back up .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 9, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Here is a small royal robbery #2 branch, that white bud haha dense very dense.
> View attachment 4362690


Super sticky, gotten thru a lil over a oz so far
That dank, smells like garlic and moth balls on my fingers after trimming lol smells like lemon fuel holding it to your nose.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 9, 2019)

Shiny as hell .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 9, 2019)

Gotta love That Green fire haha.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 10, 2019)

Ready to see my outdoor mommas today haha, bet they're beastly. At the spot I'm going too, I got a bad dawg #3, my FDC keeper of purple badlands, and prolly gonna take a cpl.more clones with me today, ghost OG s1, and some else still undecided lol


----------



## Terpinator (Jul 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Dna genetics . Noticed this company I bought the seeds from do clones . 100$ for 6


Growing DNA's Skywalker OG. Great strain.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 10, 2019)

Terpinator said:


> Growing DNA's Skywalker OG. Great strain.


Excited to try the line up myself


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 10, 2019)

Bad dawg #3. About 5 ft.
 
 
FDC keeper pheno of purple badlands. About 4.5 ft. Str8 bush of dank.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 10, 2019)

Big girls. See you have them nice and tucked away .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Big girls. See you have them nice and tucked away .


Yea can't wait to see them grow flowers bad dawg #3 is female as well haha gonna be very nice.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 10, 2019)

We’re they clones or seed ?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 10, 2019)

#3 is seed. FDC keeper.clone.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 10, 2019)

Look pretty damn healthy. What do you feed ?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Look pretty damn healthy. What do you feed ?


Nothing lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 10, 2019)

Was his issues with this thread? Because if so we need to stop talking seeds in here like that. We already lost our huge thread on GC because everyone was talking about trading beans and shit in the open I’m not trying to have this shut down because of it too.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Was his issues with this thread? Because if so we need to stop talking seeds in here like that. We already lost our huge thread on GC because everyone was talking about trading beans and shit in the open I’m not trying to have this shut down because of it too.


Agreed .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 10, 2019)

Lol they keep deleting my post alredy yall. I just said how cool.of a mind smokex had for his comment... and it's gone.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 10, 2019)

Yea . The vault one I said disappeared. It’s Stupid. I just wouldn’t get into it with them till I guess you pay for advertising.


----------



## sunni (Jul 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Yea . The vault one I said disappeared. It’s Stupid. I just wouldn’t get into it with them till I guess you pay for advertising.


yeah were probably not going to let someone advertise whos been screaming at me for over 3 hours in my inbox and in messages on here because I simply asked him to nicely comply with the website rules someones who's now threatening me with physical violence. 

That's gunna be a hard pass mate. lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 10, 2019)

Well alright ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 10, 2019)

sunni said:


> yeah were probably not going to let someone advertise whos been screaming at me for over 3 hours in my inbox and in messages on here because I simply asked him to nicely comply with the website rules someones who's now threatening me with physical violence.
> 
> That's gunna be a hard pass mate. lol


Our thread stays open right ?


----------



## sunni (Jul 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Our thread stays open right ?


I’m doing my best I’ve been trying to diffuse for hours But being met with absolute temper tantrum behaviors 

I’m doing everything I can to keep Ops thread open 
It really sucks when members do this and act like this instead


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 10, 2019)

sunni said:


> I’m doing my best I’ve been trying to diffuse for hours But being met with absolute temper tantrum behaviors
> 
> I’m doing everything I can to keep Ops thread open
> It really sucks when members do this and act like this instead


Thank you .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 10, 2019)

sunni said:


> I’m doing my best I’ve been trying to diffuse for hours But being met with absolute temper tantrum behaviors
> 
> I’m doing everything I can to keep Ops thread open
> It really sucks when members do this and act like this instead


That’s fair. We understand. And unfortunately you have to do what you have to do. 

To everyone in this thread all I ask is you guys follow the guidelines and try and work with people not against unfortunately sometimes ones actions have consequences for everyone. And I’d like for everyone to keep that in mind don’t ruin a good thing for everyone. Please and thanks.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 10, 2019)

Swear . Every day off . Rain . Rain . Rain! God damnit.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 10, 2019)

The transition continues!!!!!!!! Mendocino skunk and Bad Dawg #2 are in their buckets. My two bosleys waves testers are in flower! Exciting!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 10, 2019)

Last bucket won’t be here till Friday. The damn zittlez sprout almost tripled in stretch . I need that damn bucket. I’m gonna switch to flower on Friday. I bought that 10$ WiFi electrical socket off amazon. You can turn on off or set a timer through the app .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Last bucket won’t be here till Friday. The damn zittlez sprout almost tripled in stretch . I need that damn bucket. I’m gonna switch to flower on Friday. I bought that 10$ WiFi electrical socket off amazon. You can turn on off or set a timer through the app .


When do your zittlez break ground? My two are two days old and outgrow the humidity dome. I need a bigger setup. But thats the main reason I moved mine to buckets already. They are very dark green.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 10, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> When do your zittlez break ground? My two are two days old and outgrow the humidity dome. I need a bigger setup. But thats the main reason I moved mine to buckets already. They are very dark green.


It broke the rw cube sometime when I was at work yesterday. I had it on the floor of the tent and she stretched more than I’d like .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> It broke the rw cube sometime when I was at work yesterday. I had it on the floor of the tent and she stretched more than I’d like .


I hate it when that happens.... we cant bury 'em in hydro either :/


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 10, 2019)

My skunk hero popped above ground today.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 10, 2019)

I’ve seen Moab’s . I can’t wait to see how yours turned . Mine started pure indica look and all . Then went bushy weird .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 10, 2019)

@3rd Monkey you good bro?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 10, 2019)

Hey @Smokexbreak, LSD update!
  

Her roots have gone crazy in the last day. Shes eating good too! Very happy with her so far. Barney's... good stuff


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 10, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Hey @Smokexbreak, LSD update!
> View attachment 4363065 View attachment 4363066
> 
> Her roots have gone crazy in the last day. Shes eating good too! Very happy with her so far. Barney's... good stuff


Look at those pearl roots !


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 10, 2019)

So this is what I mean by stretch . Moved it up . Didn’t think it’ll stretch that much .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 10, 2019)

Here’s my LSD update.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 10, 2019)

Damn I always miss the good stuff while im at work! Hope everyones having a good day! Thinking about popping my next round of beans and I’ll officially be in perpetual!!!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 10, 2019)

What are you running In your and how much . It looks good .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What are you running In your and how much . It looks good .


Who me?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 10, 2019)

What’s up


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 10, 2019)

LSD 3 days apart gotta love hydro.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> LSD 3 days apart gotta love hydro.
> View attachment 4363100 View attachment 4363101


Badass man. My cherry Garcia clone, well one of two is booming in that aero thing I made. Cool to see one explode side by side one that..... isn’t lol. Your hydro going good man? I’m trying to learn adding nute water whatever. My PPM from just well water and hydroguard goes down to 50 daily. Starts at 130-140. So I’ve been adding tiny bit of nutes. Gave it o 170 the other night and now it’s highest has been 150 so


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 10, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Badass man. My cherry Garcia clone, well one of two is booming in that aero thing I made. Cool to see one explode side by side one that..... isn’t lol. Your hydro going good man? I’m trying to learn adding nute water whatever. My PPM from just well water and hydroguard goes down to 50 daily. Starts at 130-140. So I’ve been adding tiny bit of nutes. Gave it o 170 the other night and now it’s highest has been 150 so


So your plants eating 50 ppm or your going from 170 to 50 ppm?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 10, 2019)

Based on the labeled medical bud I just bought, sour OG, I’m wasting my damn time at home.... pics soon. Wtf. I can’t grow weed this good. Damn


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> So your plants eating 50 ppm or your going from 170 to 50 ppm?


Well water plus hydroguard starts at 130-140 ppm and tapers down to 50ppm before I add more water or whatever. Last time my “whatever” was adding some nute soup, up to 170ppm. It went down to 60-80 this AM, then after work it was 150


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 10, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Well water plus hydroguard starts at 130-140 ppm and tapers down to 50ppm before I add more water or whatever. Last time my “whatever” was adding some nute soup, up to 170ppm. It went down to 60-80 this AM, then after work it was 150


Is this in the aero cloner stuff? Or in DWC?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Who me?


Yeah. Forgot to hit reply .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Is this in the aero cloner stuff? Or in DWC?


Either one. It’s in a gallon or two of water with netpots hydroton and airstones. Hang on


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 10, 2019)

See the light burn (lot of yellow) on the bottom shit? Took my light to the very top and every veg plant has been better ten fold since. That mars hydro ts-1000 is great I swear. Two on would be extreme for a 4x4. By the time 4 plants are big enough in veg to need that second light.... good luck fitting those 4 into a 4x4 for flower. My banana hammock is getting extreme and I don’t mean that good. It’s pushing 3 foot tall and still stretching and I really can’t get the lights much closer.......


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 10, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> View attachment 4363131 View attachment 4363135 View attachment 4363136
> 
> See the light burn (lot of yellow) on the bottom shit? Took my light to the very top and every veg plant has been better ten fold since. That mars hydro ts-1000 is great I swear. Two on would be extreme for a 4x4. By the time 4 plants are big enough in veg to need that second light.... good luck fitting those 4 into a 4x4 for flower. My banana hammock is getting extreme and I don’t mean that good. It’s pushing 3 foot tall and still stretching and I really can’t get the lights much closer.......


probably time to super crop and then tie them down for a bit


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 10, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> probably time to super crop and then tie them down for a bit


My problem is my side branches are damn lanky. I’ve considered snapping each one down into 7’s, but idk man..... there’s no way the bottom stuff will get enough light to thrive so I’m in a spot.

Pots are one gallon so it’s like a tree in a sofa bottle...... pots try to fall over


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 10, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Yeah. Forgot to hit reply .


250 ppm of the trio and calmag I just did the week 1 on my feed chart and then added RO until I got to 250. She’s not really feeding yet been at 250 since the root hit the reservoir.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 10, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> My problem is my side branches are damn lanky. I’ve considered snapping each one down into 7’s, but idk man..... there’s no way the bottom stuff will get enough light to thrive so I’m in a spot.
> 
> Pots are one gallon so it’s like a tree in a sofa bottle...... pots try to fall over


you got a scrog net? start weaving them in and out of that


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 10, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Either one. It’s in a gallon or two of water with netpots hydroton and airstones. Hang on


DWC and aeroponics are different what you have in the cooler looks to be DWC.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 10, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> DWC and aeroponics are different what you have in the cooler looks to be DWC.


I must have been calling it the wrong thing. My mistake. Hell yeah man I may just keep rolling with this rig....... seems ok I guess. May not upgrade to a bucket what I’m saying. Kind of really winging it..... going to brew monkeys tea when I get an off day. Hopefully Friday


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 10, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> you got a scrog net? start weaving them in and out of that


I can get one. Really curious about that. I’d hate to clip every bud site except the main main top..... my whole tent could be a scrog if I was confident it would produce. But I’m also very confident those bottom buds on my plants can’t be worth a damn..... been clipping a lot of purple sunset and cherry garcia bottom stuff but still feel like I need to take more.... just worried of sacrificing yield. Hope the tops “mass” up. They should I guess.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 10, 2019)

Banana hammock


Need to clean her up. Back two plants (blueberry and banana hammock) don’t get the attention the front ones do...... hard to get to them.....

Added angry hulk pollen tona marked bud site on purple sunset. About to do the same on a marked site of banana hammock.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 10, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Banana hammock
> View attachment 4363146
> 
> Need to clean her up. Back two plants (blueberry and banana hammock) don’t get the attention the front ones do...... hard to get to them.....
> ...


Mine stretched just like this. Fucking irritating.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 11, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Mine stretched just like this. Fucking irritating.


Yeah I hardcore tried to prevent stretch (lights about touching tops.....) idk. Sucks but maybe can lollipop good and make it ok. I don’t know.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 11, 2019)

flower starts this afternoon. Hope I don’t get a whole lot of stretch myself


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 11, 2019)

i've got a little bit more roots into the water yesterday - the third girl is just now showing taproots at the bottom of her netcup

cdlc probably has another week after this one - this week i've done the "late bloom" week so next week i'll probably do the "ripening" week and see how things go 

my auto forum stompers are all getting into late stage flower as well, i think CDLC will harvest by end of month and the other girls maybe by end of august.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 11, 2019)

@3rd Monkey where ya been bud?

@Soil2Coco you doin any better?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 11, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i've got a little bit more roots into the water yesterday - the third girl is just now showing taproots at the bottom of her netcup
> 
> cdlc probably has another week after this one - this week i've done the "late bloom" week so next week i'll probably do the "ripening" week and see how things go
> 
> my auto forum stompers are all getting into late stage flower as well, i think CDLC will harvest by end of month and the other girls maybe by end of august.


Might have a stretcher like yours. Bucket won’t be here till tomorrow


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 11, 2019)

Sorry guys, I've been sorting out some personal shit. Going to take a 2-3 month hiatus soon. Gotta get my shit straight.

Hope everybody is good.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Sorry guys, I've been sorting out some personal shit. Going to take a 2-3 month hiatus soon. Gotta get my shit straight.
> 
> Hope everybody is good.


this isn't related to that truck guy is it?

sorry to hear man, hope you get it sorted


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Sorry guys, I've been sorting out some personal shit. Going to take a 2-3 month hiatus soon. Gotta get my shit straight.
> 
> Hope everybody is good.


Thoughts are with ya!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 11, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> this isn't related to that truck guy is it?
> 
> sorry to hear man, hope you get it sorted


Kind of related... that was a big kick in the ass to get me motivated. Sick of this system treating us like we are slaves. I'm apolitical but I've had at least 100 people over the last week tell me that I should run for governor. 

Our state government is taxing us to death, can't drive down the road without bending a fucking tie rod, attacking our gun rights while militarizing the police force (college universities have tanks... fucking tanks!), robbing the elderly, etc. 

Personally, I've had enough. Time to take a stand.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Kind of related... that was a big kick in the ass to get me motivated. Sick of this system treating us like we are slaves. I'm apolitical but I've had at least 100 people over the last week tell me that I should run for governor.
> 
> Our state government is taxing us to death, can't drive down the road without bending a fucking tie rod, attacking our gun rights while militarizing the police force (college universities have tanks... fucking tanks!), robbing the elderly, etc.
> 
> Personally, I've had enough. Time to take a stand.


that's awesome man, best of luck! Don't forget about us when you're all famous and stuff


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 11, 2019)

Found THE ETHOS plug last night. They give a freebie pack of unreleased strains per every stock strain you buy. Oh and the ethos cookies that just came out come with an extras surprise vial in them as well. I’m about to order like 3-4 packs tonight or tomorrow


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 11, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> that's awesome man, best of luck! Don't forget about us when you're all famous and stuff


Thanks. Don't care about fame, just want to help people and remove the struggle. Same team, same fight.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 11, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Found THE ETHOS plug last night. They give a freebie pack of unreleased strains per every stock strain you buy. Oh and the ethos cookies that just came out come with an extras surprise vial in them as well. I’m about to order like 3-4 packs tonight or tomorrow


Sounds better than the Maine clone company .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Thanks. Don't care about fame, just want to help people and remove the struggle. Same team, same fight.


Hope good intentions over powers righteousness.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Sounds better than the Maine clone company .


Hell of a lot better..... here’s the freebie list


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 11, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Hell of a lot better..... here’s the freebie list
> 
> View attachment 4363354


Damn . Those sound really good .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 11, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Hell of a lot better..... here’s the freebie list
> 
> View attachment 4363354


Where order from??? Thanks for heads up man


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 11, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Hell of a lot better..... here’s the freebie list
> 
> View attachment 4363354


Where at bro?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 11, 2019)

Just so yall know lowankle is now on instagram he wanted me to let yall know


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 11, 2019)

until things legalize, i won't be doing anything on social media lol


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 11, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> until things legalize, i won't be doing anything on social media lol


Sketches me too I do it on gram some but don’t like it. 

Where’s that site smoke


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 11, 2019)

I don’t use my real name or email on ig


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I don’t use my real name or email on ig


same!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 11, 2019)

What is Lowankles ig name?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 11, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> same!


Big Steve over there rollin big ass spliffs


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 11, 2019)

Saw a mod on here, guessing LA is banned... Broke some rules again?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Saw a mod on here, guessing LA is banned... Broke some rules again?


How’s the 3M?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Saw a mod on here, guessing LA is banned... Broke some rules again?


Yup .lol . Threaten to beat them up


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> How’s the 3M?


Frosting up a bit. I'll get a pic in a min. No smell yet though...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Yup .lol . Threaten to beat them up


Sounds par for the course lol. What was the deal in the first place?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Frosting up a bit. I'll get a pic in a min. No smell yet though...


Cool man. The white widow parent didn’t have much smells. deez nugs smells like a orange arm pit


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 11, 2019)

There’s no site it’s via email only.

[email protected]

Colin from ethos had plugged this dude multiple Times on IG.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 11, 2019)

Here’s their unreleased list.


unreleased pricing
$100 per pack
$75 per pack if you buy 2 or more


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 11, 2019)

Wow. Glad to see my sunburst heritage. Has tangie. Cool! Also running that Lemon G

Never seen millions of peaches get released. See that peach ringz.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 11, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Sounds par for the course lol. What was the deal in the first place?


Guess he was saying freebies and stuff on pollen chucker thread


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Wow. Glad to see my sunburst heritage. Has tangie. Cool! Also running that Lemon G
> 
> Never seen millions of peaches get released. See that peach ringz.


See they only have cherry garcia regs. You sure yours are fem ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Cool man. The white widow parent didn’t have much smells. deez nugs smells like a orange arm pit


 

 

You can see the trichs a little better in this pic but it's loaded, stems/stalk too.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 11, 2019)

Looks awesome man!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Looks awesome man!


Thanks. I don't know anything about Deez Nugs, but I've grown widow and this definitely got the frost and the legs of that.


----------



## Soil2Coco (Jul 11, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @3rd Monkey where ya been bud?
> 
> @Soil2Coco you doin any better?


Not really bud. I’m just kinda hanging in there. Got 10 out in the garden, one autoflower with bud rot already.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 11, 2019)

Here’s another deal from same distributor hell of a deal on regs. 

5 regular packs and 5 freebie packs for the price of 3.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 11, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> What is Lowankles ig name?


seed_bandit_seed_co


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 11, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> There’s no site it’s via email only.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Colin from ethos had plugged this dude multiple Times on IG.


Been seeing this site around looks like they got the hook up!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 11, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Here’s another deal from same distributor hell of a deal on regs.
> 
> 5 regular packs and 5 freebie packs for the price of 3.
> 
> View attachment 4363506


Be worth it to buy the 75 dollar packs of regs and picking the fems as the freebies


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Be worth it to buy the 75 dollar packs of regs and picking the fems as the freebies


Ay . You sure these cherry Garcia are fem ?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 11, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Be worth it to buy the 75 dollar packs of regs and picking the fems as the freebies


Shit either of these deals at this point would be worth it. Unfortunately I don’t fuck with regs so I’ll be getting 3 feminized packs the ones with 10 not 6 and picking 3 of the fem freebies.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 11, 2019)

Decided I would make some full melt bubble hash today fellas... I'll post pics later!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 11, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Decided I would make some full melt bubble hash today fellas... I'll post pics later!


I’m trying to figure out that process my damn self.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 11, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m trying to figure out that process my damn self.


Its simple, you just need bags, buckets and ice.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 11, 2019)

Youtube search: Subcool bubble hash, and he has a lengthy video thats great for the process


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 11, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Youtube search: Subcool bubble hash, and he has a lengthy video thats great for the process


I wanna make temple balls with it though. I’ll take a look at that video though.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 11, 2019)

We are officially started 12/12 today


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 11, 2019)

Last bucket and hydrotron finally got here . Worked late and behind on cooking . Going to find a way to get that bucket up and running tonight .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Last bucket and hydrotron finally got here . Worked late and behind on cooking . Going to find a way to get that bucket up and running tonight .


I just got two buckets in the mail today.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 11, 2019)

Didnt get a ton from it but I was using only a small amount of trim just to try it out.

Top is 120, middle is 90, bottom is 73 (micron filter). I did a catch-all pass with a 25 micron bag. It is still filtering the water lol...
 
A couple days and I will have a few nice bowls to smoke! This was a mixture of tangerine dream and gdp trim.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 11, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I just got two buckets in the mail today.


Forgot to order on Monday . Remembered on wed . Suppose to come tomorrow but showed up early . Glad . This thing has stretched a ton . I’ve been true to my word and letting my water temps be high (80) with the monkey shit . Haven’t seen any rot so far .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Ay . You sure these cherry Garcia are fem ?


Yeah man. They were sold as fems at festivals. Mines fem. yours will be fem. bet money.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 11, 2019)

Whew . Trying to keep everything on a time frame . Can’t have a set back now .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 11, 2019)

Buying those WiFi wall sockets I hope work . If so I plan on buying more in the future.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 11, 2019)

Grabbed some ghost og  

Might grab these purple urkles as well while im at it undecided still got til the morning to make my mind up


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 11, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Grabbed some ghost og View attachment 4363653
> 
> Might grab these purple urkles as well while im at it undecided still got til the morning to make my mind upView attachment 4363654


Mine as well with your big ass blunts


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Mine as well with your big ass blunts


Ahahaha go big or go home!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 11, 2019)

No kidding . How’s your buds new pad working out?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> No kidding . How’s your buds new pad working out?


Hes loving it man! His son has also been enjoying the place. Got a bunch of good people together to help with whatever they could after a day of picking stuff up the place is now fully furnished. Team effort!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 11, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Hes loving it man! His son has also been enjoying the place. Got a bunch of good people together to help with whatever they could after a day of picking stuff up the place is now fully furnished. Team effort!


Good to hear man . Positive karma


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 11, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Good to hear man . Positive karma


Always man!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 11, 2019)

First round of harvest done in the 4x4 

(2) purple majik


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 11, 2019)

Nice haul


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> First round of harvest done in the 4x4
> 
> (2) purple majik
> View attachment 4363720


Looks good man any final live plant shots?


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 12, 2019)

Durban Poison - Day 17 above ground

 

Lefty: 

Righty: 

The runt is finally pushing roots out too


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

Still stretching ?


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Still stretching ?


nah - they seem happy - PPFD is about 135 where they're at

ppm has climbed to 340 but seems pretty stable there last 3 days (started at 280 a week ago) 
ph is 6.1 and has been fairly stable last 3 days


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 12, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Looks good man any final live plant shots?


No I wish I would have gotten some better pics before I chopped here’s one of the last ones I took though.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

Finally got my last one in a bucket last night. Stretched more than I like.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Finally got my last one in a bucket last night. Stretched more than I like.


Nice!! So how many do you have going total?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

6


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> 6


Word! I’ll have 3 after I add the skunk hero to a bucket. Think I’m going to run my DWC’s in the 4x4 and my hempys in my 2x4 under a scrog.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

If I can keep 3 in veg and 3 in flower continuously . I’ll be happy.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 12, 2019)

Found out the ghost og 10 pack I got is breed by mark the hippie. Old school grower


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

Never heard of him but sounds bad ass .


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 12, 2019)

i have a feeling these durban poisons are going to be ready to go into tents before my current grow is ready to harvest lol... crap.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 12, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i have a feeling these durban poisons are going to be ready to go into tents before my current grow is ready to harvest lol... crap.


I just had that same problem. Lol I’m dropping my plant counts moving forward. Two in the 4x4 and 2 in the 2x4. This damn bannna hammocks gotten so big it’s taking a 1/3 of my tent up.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 12, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Found out the ghost og 10 pack I got is breed by mark the hippie. Old school grower


What was that flash auction page man


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I just had that same problem. Lol I’m dropping my plant counts moving forward. Two in the 4x4 and 2 in the 2x4. This damn bannna hammocks gotten so big it’s taking a 1/3 of my tent up.


if i can get Chemmy (CDLC) to harvest in the next week or two, I can put all 3 durban poisons under the CMH light for a couple weeks until the 2x4 tent empties and then I can split them all out from their 4in1 bucket to individual buckets for flower.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 12, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> if i can get Chemmy (CDLC) to harvest in the next week or two, I can put all 3 durban poisons under the CMH light for a couple weeks until the 2x4 tent empties and then I can split them all out from their 4in1 bucket to individual buckets for flower.


I feel your pain lol. You’ve got a plan should work out the way you’d like.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I just had that same problem. Lol I’m dropping my plant counts moving forward. Two in the 4x4 and 2 in the 2x4. This damn bannna hammocks gotten so big it’s taking a 1/3 of my tent up.


Don’t get me started on space . I have a feeling I’m going to be fucked


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Don’t get me started on space . I have a feeling I’m going to be fucked


I’d start some defoliant man and clip little small limbs off.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

Thinking of looking lollipop that skunk . Bushy as fuck


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Thinking of looking lollipop that skunk . Bushy as fuck


Leave one or two of those big fans that I’m sure has a little damage of some sort. Leave it so they’ll take the damages more than good leaves. Good idea to lollipop. It takes some time sitting there with scissors but worth it IMO


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 12, 2019)

Im lollipopping all my plants moving forward for the exact same reasons all of you are mentioning. I dont have space to run them all bushed out and I want to have anywhere from 6-8 planta flowering in my 8x4 at a time


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

Should you lollipop before the stretch ? How much do you leave ? Do you do all at once or a quarter at s time ?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Don’t get me started on space . I have a feeling I’m going to be fucked


You just better hope you don’t have that stretchy banana Hammock that moab and I do seriously it’s 4 times the size from when I put it in flower fucking crazy.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Should you lollipop before the stretch ? How much do you leave ? Do you do all at once or a quarter at s time ?


I lollipop before and after only reason I do it before though is to get airflow in the bottom of the plants before it gets going along with a heavy defoliation otherwise it get unmanageable and then on day 21 I lollipop until there’s 12-18” of canopy and thin it out again with another defoliation so my entire canopy gets light not just my tops. From now on though I’m going to run a 2x4 scrog
In my 2x4 tents and cut everything below the screen after the stretch is done. That way everything above the screen are nice colas vs any small buds not really developing under the canopy.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 12, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> What was that flash auction page man


Stargateseedvault on instagram he has all kinds of auctions going on the ghost og caught my eye been looking at the purple urkle too


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

I’m sure mine is even with it stunted it’s taller than my skunk . Has the same shape and growth as my cookies I ran .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m sure mine is even with it stunted it’s taller than my skunk . Has the same shape and growth as my cookies I ran .


I just ordered ethos cookies r2 and orange velvet underground and picked mimosa rbx and Obama kush x blueberry muffin bubba for my freebies last night about to order candy store and bannna daddy this week along with happy accident and grape OG cookies.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

Obama kush x blueberry muffin sounds killer . Talked myself out of the candy store .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Obama kush x blueberry muffin sounds killer . Talked myself out of the candy store .


Smoke made a winner purchase lol straight up. I’d have picked the same ones. That mimosa at the top of my list and I’m wanting a good kush. Gonna get that cookies pack with the 6 free in it. The free in it is Lemon OG haze? I believe. Fem.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

I would jump but I have those dna line up ready to go.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I would jump but I have those dna line up ready to go.


I feel you man. I’m gonna run Skywalker Kush and holy grail kush by DNA if that’s cool w you

Well. I want to run atleast one you’re runing together ya know so whatever


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

Shit I don’t mind . That’s y I got them . Thought you were grabbing some .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Shit I don’t mind . That’s y I got them . Thought you were grabbing some .


Yeah man. I want to get the ones you’re gonna run so what’s up


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

I still have one ethos I haven’t popped yet


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

I have both sky walker and holy grail


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 12, 2019)

Got these in the mail today along with 3 bad dawg #3 that have been germinated got them into some rapid rooter so we will se f they make it they had a 1/4” tap root sticking out when they got here.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I still have one ethos I haven’t popped yet


What’s that? Glittlez? Aggravating not having enough room man. I’m gonna have to flip my veg tent to flower soon and just wing it....


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 12, 2019)

Ole lady on that “all you care about is weed I’m sick of it blah blah blah”

I’ll let her leave before I quit. Watch.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Got these in the mail today along with 3 bad dawg #3 that have been germinated got them into some rapid rooter so we will se f they make it they had a 1/4” tap root sticking out when they got here.
> 
> View attachment 4364085 View attachment 4364084


Wait wait . It was already germing ? Mid read that . Keep me posted . He uses hps I think . Curious to what a qb could make it .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> What’s that? Glittlez? Aggravating not having enough room man. I’m gonna have to flip my veg tent to flower soon and just wing it....


No zittlez is the the one I just put in a bucket . Early jack is the other one I got.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ole lady on that “all you care about is weed I’m sick of it blah blah blah”
> 
> I’ll let her leave before I quit. Watch.


Damn bro. If she’s a keeper make time for her .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Obama kush x blueberry muffin sounds killer . Talked myself out of the candy store .


I did too at least on this order because I’ve got a few cookies strains already Idk I’ll probably snag it on my next order either that or grape diamonds or purple sunset


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> No zittlez is the the one I just put in a bucket . Early jack is the other one I got.


What’s the zkittlez? I haven’t seen that yet.... seen the glittlez you sure it’s not that?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I did too at least on this order because I’ve got a few cookies strains already Idk I’ll probably snag it on my next order either that or grape diamonds or purple sunset


I’m jelly on your order. Wish I had a wear house to do all from diff breeders.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Wait wait . It was already germing ? Mid read that . Keep me posted . He uses hps I think . Curious to what a qb could make it .


Ya he had 4 he was test germing and didn’t wanna kill them off so he sent those and the Roswell testers but the catch was I had to get the bad dawgs going immediately cause they were already starting to germ.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m jelly on your order. Wish I had a wear house to do all from diff breeders.


Man me and you both!! Lol I wanna get that whole strawberries and cream line from exotic genetix shit looks fire.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> What’s the zkittlez? I haven’t seen that yet.... seen the glittlez you sure it’s not that?


Nope it’s zittlez. 

Those are both fem freebies. Glittlez is (GG4 x Zkittlez) and Early Jack is ("Plantman" Jack x Black Fire).

That’s from where I emailed ethos .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Nope it’s zittlez.
> 
> Those are both fem freebies. Glittlez is (GG4 x Zkittlez) and Early Jack is ("Plantman" Jack x Black Fire).
> 
> That’s from where I emailed ethos .


So what’s zittlez?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

Says gg4 x zkittlez all I got from ethos


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

My bad it’s glittlez


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> My bad it’s glittlez


lol okay this makes so much more sense now! I was lost for a minute there.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 12, 2019)

Listening to you guys talk about those fucking seeds lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

Lol . I have a line up that’ll take me to next year . Ethos are just going crazy with the drops .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> lol okay this makes so much more sense now! I was lost for a minute there.


My iPhone has it auto correct to zittlez


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Listening to you guys talk about those fucking seeds lol


Ay dick .. it’s friday . Wheres our lawn pic!


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Ay dick .. it’s friday . Wheres our lawn pic!


i just meant i get so lost trying to follow all that shit lol

it's been 95+ here, grass hasnt grown at all, I get a bye week!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i just meant i get so lost trying to follow all that shit lol
> 
> it's been 95+ here, grass hasnt grown at all, I get a bye week!


No mulligans!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i just meant i get so lost trying to follow all that shit lol
> 
> it's been 95+ here, grass hasnt grown at all, I get a bye week!


You must be a browns fan . Praying every week is a bye week


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> You must be a browns fan . Praying every week is a bye week


I'll watch football if it's on but i don't have a team, sorry man. Most nights I'm checking on the girls, then hangin with the mrs, then bed. we've been watching a ton of prank shows lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

I think it was you that liked the ending of got ? Respectable on not having a team . I pay for cable and no one watches it . Need to find a new series to get into .


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I think it was you that liked the ending of got ? Respectable on not having a team . I pay for cable and no one watches it . Need to find a new series to get into .


i definitely didn't like the ending of got lol, they wanted to go get hired by disney to do the next star wars movie and as soon as they got it they fucking phoned in the whole series.... 100 different story arcs never finished.... now i got to read the god damn books to find out what really happens lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I think it was you that liked the ending of got ? Respectable on not having a team . I pay for cable and no one watches it . Need to find a new series to get into .


Netflix...... designated survivor, queen of the south, peaky blinders, Vikings.

Designated survivor is really really good. 

HBO Has Newsroom phenomenal.


----------



## Soil2Coco (Jul 12, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Kind of related... that was a big kick in the ass to get me motivated. Sick of this system treating us like we are slaves. I'm apolitical but I've had at least 100 people over the last week tell me that I should run for governor.
> 
> Our state government is taxing us to death, can't drive down the road without bending a fucking tie rod, attacking our gun rights while militarizing the police force (college universities have tanks... fucking tanks!), robbing the elderly, etc.
> 
> Personally, I've had enough. Time to take a stand.


Sounds like my great state of NY. If I wasnt stage 4 cancer and absolutely in love with my hometown, I’d have left a long time ago


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i definitely didn't like the ending of got lol, they wanted to go get hired by disney to do the next star wars movie and as soon as they got it they fucking phoned in the whole series.... 100 different story arcs never finished.... now i got to read the god damn books to find out what really happens lol


I wish trump was a fan . He’d spend a billion on a good ending.


----------



## Soil2Coco (Jul 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Netflix...... designated survivor, queen of the south, peaky blinders, Vikings.
> 
> Designated survivor is really really good.
> 
> HBO Has Newsroom phenomenal.


Vikings is the shit!! If you haven’t seen it yet, the Last Kingdom is kind of a sequel


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 12, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Vikings is the shit!! If you haven’t seen it yet, the Last Kingdom is kind of a sequel


I literally added it to my to watch list like 15 minutes ago lol. Vikings is dope AF. Loved every season!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I literally added it to my to watch list like 15 minutes ago lol. Vikings is dope AF. Loved every season!


Have been told and have yet to watch .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Have been told and have yet to watch .


You’re missing out!! 

Supernatural is pretty good too.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You’re missing out!!
> 
> Supernatural is pretty good too.


Watch that . Haven’t watched latest episodes out yet . Ppl ruined it .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Watch that . Haven’t watched latest episodes out yet . Ppl ruined it .


I don’t want to know lol we are watching it now I think we have like 2 seasons left

Narcos and narcos Mexico seen really good


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

Seen a good bit of narcos . Pretty cool show . Chronobol put me to sleep . Think I hit a couple bowls of strawberry nugs . Can’t give my honest opinion


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 12, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Vikings is the shit!! If you haven’t seen it yet, the Last Kingdom is kind of a sequel


loved vikings - travis fimmel played that role so well


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 12, 2019)

Hey guys, I seen a couple of you are about to run the holy grail kush by DNA. Heres a couple pics I took. Still 100% clear trichs.

  

Enjoy growing her out fellas... I did!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Hey guys, I seen a couple of you are about to run the holy grail kush by DNA. Heres a couple pics I took. Still 100% clear trichs.
> 
> View attachment 4364171 View attachment 4364174
> 
> Enjoy growing her out fellas... I did!


Couple months away and excited to run this breeders line.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 12, 2019)

So I think LowAnkle's shit really is 'the shit'... 4 days from breaking ground and the tap root is already in the water.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> So I think LowAnkle's shit really is 'the shit'... 4 days from breaking ground and the tap root is already in the water.
> View attachment 4364178


Damn . Hoping for a fem


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Damn . Hoping for a fem


Praying for it! Haha. If not, better believe I am popping another.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 12, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> So I think LowAnkle's shit really is 'the shit'... 4 days from breaking ground and the tap root is already in the water.
> View attachment 4364178


That’s what’s up! I hope these bad dawg testers make it idk if they will. If they don’t I’m definitely popping these roswell testers he sent


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> That’s what’s up! I hope these bad dawg testers make it idk if they will. If they don’t I’m definitely popping these roswell testers he sent


Im growing bad dawg #2. Hoping for greatness!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 12, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Im growing bad dawg #2. Hoping for greatness!


Man he sent me some bad dawg #3 he’d started germinating had some rap
Roots sticking out when I got them stuck them in rapid rooters hopefully they sprout.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Man he sent me some bad dawg #3 he’d started germinating had some rap
> Roots sticking out when I got them stuck them in rapid rooters hopefully they sprout.


Its kinda cool he gave us different testers


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 12, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Its kinda cool he gave us different testers


Agreed we will see how these things grow out. Hopefully we do them justice lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

Dwc or dtw?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 12, 2019)

Im in dwc


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 12, 2019)

Has anyone dropped a monkey shit yet ?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Has anyone dropped a monkey shit yet ?


I got two goin right now. One in the lsd and one in the trainwreck


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 12, 2019)

Ole boy never sent mine out after telling me he would.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Has anyone dropped a monkey shit yet ?


Need to get mine brewing man. I have a bucket I need to clean and fill and add to and let start rolling. Have to go to Charlotte in the morning hoping to get to it when I get back


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 13, 2019)

Durban Poison 15 days above soil:



ppm's have stabilized at 340, pH was around 5.9 stable. ppfd around 130

left and right are both starting to net their roots (horizontal growth)


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 13, 2019)

Heres a bud of my cdp dried and going in the jar!


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 13, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Heres a bud of my cdp dried and going in the jar!
> View attachment 4364412


i don't see much amber - did she get pulled early? sparkly as fuck!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 13, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i don't see much amber - did she get pulled early? sparkly as fuck!


Yeah I pulled her early. Other parts of the plant have more amber but this is a more typical bud. I smoked some without any cure and its delightful. Feel like Im wrapped in an invisible blanket. Comfy. Smells really nice but I cant really describe it.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 13, 2019)

Had to pull her early to get the vegging girls in there and to alleviate space issues. The tent is far less crowded without this big beast taking up half a 4x4


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 13, 2019)

Are your roots stained from the monkey shit?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Are your roots stained from the monkey shit?


Yes, black even at the water surface but I think thats the microbes doing their thing. The plants look strong and happy above


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 13, 2019)

Mine are the same . I’ve still been adding water bottles .i haven’t messed with ph to much . They are bellow 7 so far .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 13, 2019)

I havent stopped using the water bottles either. Doesnt feel right to have bath water in there haha. My nutes correct the pH on their own so I dont have much choice there but yeah, looks all healthy and smells good. Well.... composty...


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 13, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I havent stopped using the water bottles either. Doesnt feel right to have bath water in there haha. My nutes correct the pH on their own so I dont have much choice there but yeah, looks all healthy and smells good. Well.... composty...


i have no doubt that you guys will benefit from the monkey shit but man idk - compost smell in the basement would be hard to play off lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 13, 2019)

I haven’t feed anything except the 150 ppm worth so far . Till I see it drop


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 13, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i have no doubt that you guys will benefit from the monkey shit but man idk - compost smell in the basement would be hard to play off lol


It isnt strong, I shove my face in the bucket and sniff it haha. Smells like weed in my grow room haha


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I haven’t feed anything except the 150 ppm worth so far . Till I see it drop


Ive bumped up both my buckets since introducing the microbes. Ive though about using some of my microbial feed from AN as well but not sure... I have voodoo juice thats supposed to work for hydro


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 13, 2019)

Yours are probably bigger than mine .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 13, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> i have no doubt that you guys will benefit from the monkey shit but man idk - compost smell in the basement would be hard to play off lol


My temps in tent are 81 . I can’t smell anything even when I open up the lids.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Yours are probably bigger than mine .


Yeah, my trainwreck is like 25 days old and the lsd is like 15 days old. Something like that.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> My temps in tent are 81 . I can’t smell anything even when I open up the lids.


good to know from both of ya


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 13, 2019)

Believe mine are 19 days .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Believe mine are 19 days .


I only give about 115ppms to start their life, you give more right? Ive bumped up the LSD to 225 and its back down to 200 at the moment. Trainwreck is up to 270 and feeding down.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 13, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I only give about 115ppms to start their life, you give more right? Ive bumped up the LSD to 225 and its back down to 200 at the moment. Trainwreck is up to 270 and feeding down.


Mine hasn’t started feeding yet I’m going to drop the ppm Sunday if it still is the same ppm that I started with last res change.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 13, 2019)

I did 150 . I haven’t checked in a couple days . I’ll start getting back on top of that since the roots are developing pretty fast .


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I did 150 . I haven’t checked in a couple days . I’ll start getting back on top of that since the roots are developing pretty fast .


weird, my girls are 15 days above ground, and i'm at 340 ppm - no nute burn - with RO water


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 13, 2019)

Is that for the 3 you have in the one bucket ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 13, 2019)

Ever since I flipped my ppm and ph have gone kinda wonky . My ph is rising . Never had it do that and my ppm isn’t moving at all or goes up 2 or 3 . Guessing its drinking only and it’s waste is making the ph go up ?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 13, 2019)

Someone pull the trigger of my Love Gun


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 13, 2019)

Head banging to kiss?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 13, 2019)

Someone buy me a fainting goat.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Head banging to kiss?


Hell yeah had to go to Charlotte this morning for a computer/joystick. Was a long drive by myself. 

Gonna flip my veg tent to flower I guess. Not sure what I’m gonna do with my cloner bucket thing.... if I wait 45 more days to start flower on the veg plants, I’ll have to throw away atleast half. So guess this will be a mars hydro ts 1000 tent vs quantum board tent flower grow off.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 13, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hell yeah had to go to Charlotte this morning for a computer/joystick. Was a long drive by myself.
> 
> Gonna flip my veg tent to flower I guess. Not sure what I’m gonna do with my cloner bucket thing.... if I wait 45 more days to start flower on the veg plants, I’ll have to throw away atleast half. So guess this will be a mars hydro ts 1000 tent vs quantum board tent flower grow off.


Y toss half ? A fucking computer joy stick ?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Y toss half ? A fucking computer joy stick ?


It was a good stick lol. Has a trackball for golden tee or whatever and pinball flippers on side for virtual pinball or whatever. Gonna hook to my TV and stand there playing pinball and donky Kong all day after work.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 13, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> It was a good stick lol. Has a trackball for golden tee or whatever and pinball flippers on side for virtual pinball or whatever. Gonna hook to my TV and stand there playing pinball and donky Kong all day after work.
> View attachment 4364646


Can see your a very dedicated person . I can get on cod now and then with the kids .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 13, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Can see your a very dedicated person . I can get on cod now and then with the kids .


I like old games man. Games that came out when you were 4ish or whatever. I play a lot of Atari Dragster. Looking forward to playing old games. I can’t get down with the new games. Too much exploring that takes actual days of real life to accomplish anything in the game..... too much for me lol. 

Anyway. What’s up big dog. What’s your plant count and your plan. You say you flipped the switch recently? What all did you put into flower? Did you take any clones? If not, have you considered it?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 13, 2019)

Morockin Kush is gonna be a big tall wild Monster.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 13, 2019)

Here’s my BH.....

What’s a person supposed to do with this? Supercrop all the limbs so it’s shorter? There’s no way the bottom two feet are getting any light worth a fuck. What’s someone supplsed to do with this plant? Put lights on bottom of tent? What? I had my lights just 3-5 inches from tops hoping to reduce stretch. 

I’d give this particular strain a bad rating. The buds are too far apart and the limbs are 4 foot long.... wtf


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 13, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Here’s my BH.....
> 
> What’s a person supposed to do with this? Supercrop all the limbs so it’s shorter? There’s no way the bottom two feet are getting any light worth a fuck. What’s someone supplsed to do with this plant? Put lights on bottom of tent? What? I had my lights just 3-5 inches from tops hoping to reduce stretch.
> 
> ...


It’s just a pheno of this strain. My other Banana Hammock isn’t stretching like that.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

I’m assuming it has to do with me going into flower . Ph going up and ppm not moving . I know it can’t be bottomed out . All 3 are doing it .


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 14, 2019)

Durban Poison Day 16 - Roots still netting


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

How long have they been in a bucket ?


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How long have they been in a bucket ?


They went into bucket July 3rd night - so tonight will be 11 days in bucket


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

This mine at 20


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 14, 2019)

keep in mind it looks like you have a larger net cup - your roots are more hidden than mine. at 3" netcup, there's only like an inch of hidden roots inside the netcup


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> keep in mind it looks like you have a larger net cup - your roots are more hidden than mine. at 3" netcup, there's only like an inch of hidden roots inside the netcup


I use 6 inch . I was comparing saying yours look pretty good .


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I use 6 inch . I was comparing saying yours look pretty good .


sorry for the confusion - i was trying to say while our roots are about the same visible length yours are probably twice as long because of the netcup hehe  Plus yours are clearly netted - mine are still in their infancy


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 14, 2019)

Both you guys roots look great and that’s all that matters


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 14, 2019)

yeah i'm not one to take personal offense on the internet - it's the internet. lol - plus ice should know me somewhat well enough to know that's not my bag.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

Thanks for shedding some light on that . Never thought about it like that .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> yeah i'm not one to take personal offense on the internet - it's the internet. lol - plus ice should know me somewhat well enough to know that's not my bag.


lol I know you had no Ill intent . Dwc for me starts off slow and when they actually start taking in 20 ppm a day . That’s when you start making up for lost time .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

Here’s my veg tent so far . Purple sunset on left cherry Garcia on right . Zittlez on bottom . Ps having that weird ty dye color like the skunk . Cherry Garcia doin what it do . Added one of my humidifier from my other tent to the veg. Don’t need 2 anymore for flower .


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> lol I know you had no Ill intent . Dwc for me starts off slow and when they actually start taking in 20 ppm a day . That’s when you start making up for lost time .


yeah i'm growing with Schplakken (do you know him?) and he's fucking KILLING It man - his durban poisons are already fucking 4th/5th node topped... i'm looking at my girls like "HURRY THE FUCK UP!" lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

Never seen his stuff . Your humidity and all straight ? Trust me it’ll pick up super fast when they start eating . The monkey shit is going to be interesting. You don’t have to feed as much .


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Here’s my veg tent so far . Purple sunset on left cherry Garcia on right . Zittlez on bottom . Ps having that weird ty dye color like the skunk . Cherry Garcia doin what it do . Added one of my humidifier from my other tent to the veg. Don’t need 2 anymore for flower .


they look good! lower leaves yellowing - old news or?

are these the girls you got the monkey shit in?

btw do you guys know what it means after you've topped off the girls 3 or 4 times and on the 5th or 6th time the pH drops heavily?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Here’s my veg tent so far . Purple sunset on left cherry Garcia on right . Zittlez on bottom . Ps having that weird ty dye color like the skunk . Cherry Garcia doin what it do . Added one of my humidifier from my other tent to the veg. Don’t need 2 anymore for flower .


Looks awesome man


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Never seen his stuff . Your humidity and all straight ? Trust me it’ll pick up super fast when they start eating . The monkey shit is going to be interesting. You don’t have to feed as much .


well the only other thing i might do at this point is flip the extra lights on. it's a 4 tube t5 light system and i only have 2 of the 4 on. I'll flip the other 2 on and see what ppfd comes out to.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

Old news . Light burn mixed with heat problems. New growth looks normal . Starting to pick up . This is around the time I start watching my ppms and phs. Yes all 3 in monkey poo . Can’t hit with any ph ups or down heavy . Only . 5 at a time . It’s at 7 and no problems lol . I think he said not to go over 7.5 .as for dropping ph that’s when I feed again . So say I gave 150 ppm . As it gets closer to 0 my ph starts dropping heavy .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

I hit it again with another 150 or whatever ppm and ph back to where I want. Check it again in 8 hrs or so and see if your ph still tanking.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> well the only other thing i might do at this point is flip the extra lights on. it's a 4 tube t5 light system and i only have 2 of the 4 on. I'll flip the other 2 on and see what ppfd comes out to.


I’ll be honest . That’s how I got the light burn. I don’t have a ppfd meter . If I get burn I raise . I have it all the way to the top and it stopped so I kept it rolling . That single hlg 100 is pretty strong .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’ll be honest . That’s how I got the light burn. I don’t have a ppfd meter . If I get burn I raise . I have it all the way to the top and it stopped so I kept it rolling . That single hlg 100 is pretty strong .


Recommend hanging height for veg is 24”-30” at full blast. That’s what I’ve done and never really dealt with burn and the. Stupidly I put my skunk hero seedling on top of the bucket with my lsd while it’s in the humidity dome and it got burnt pretty good may have to pull it and start over it’s not happy I set it on the floor of the tentlast night to see if it would get going haven’t checked on it today but more likely I’ll have to start It over.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Recommend hanging height for veg is 24”-30” at full blast. That’s what I’ve done and never really dealt with burn and the. Stupidly I put my skunk hero seedling on top of the bucket with my lsd while it’s in the humidity dome and it got burnt pretty good may have to pull it and start over it’s not happy I set it on the floor of the tentlast night to see if it would get going haven’t checked on it today but more likely I’ll have to start It over.


Noted . Mine has been about 3 feet or more above my tops for a couple weeks now . They took off after that . Didn’t burn my glittlez. Set the dome on floor . After one day it stretched an inch and a half . Thankfully my bucket and hydrotron came so I could get it in a bucket before she stretched again.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

Question. Should I turn my 132s up in my flower room or turn the 288 in 3k on like 20%?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

Question. Should I turn my 132s up in my flower room or turn the 288 in 3k on like 20%?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Question. Should I turn my 132s up in my flower room or turn the 288 in 3k on like 20%?


I turn them up slowly a tad bit daily and if I don’t see stress I keep bumping until I’m at full strength. Seriously would consider grabbing a lux meter it’ll make your life a lot
Easier. There’s no guess work with the lux meter and you can control the daily
Bumps and have solid data to go off of.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I turn them up slowly a tad bit daily and if I don’t see stress I keep bumping until I’m at full strength. Seriously would consider grabbing a lux meter it’ll make your life a lot
> Easier. There’s no guess work with the lux meter and you can control the daily
> Bumps and have solid data to go off of.


This is true . Reason I’m asking is my 132s are 3500k and my 288 is 3k . Do I want to induce more red before the stretch or do I run with the 3500k and just bump it up ?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 14, 2019)

Heavy lollipop and defoliation on BH....


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 14, 2019)

Ah 


iceman2494 said:


> This is true . Reason I’m asking is my 132s are 3500k and my 288 is 3k . Do I want to induce more red before the stretch or do I run with the 3500k and just bump it up ?


I see I’d run your 3500’s up first and then the reds so you’re not getting more stretch than needed by the same sword not enough intensity will get you some stretch too so just balance it out if possible. Use enough 3500 k to get your intensity and then add the 3k later on.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Heavy lollipop and defoliation on BH....
> 
> View attachment 4364940


This chick got the same pheno of BH we did.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

K I’ll switch the 3k off and up the 3500 132s they seem to like that 3k though


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> K I’ll switch the 3k off and up the 3500 132s they seem to like that 3k though


I’d leave them on just not have it be the majority of intensity. Honestly though I’ve started and finished under a 3k spectrum and never really had a noticeable difference in regards to stretch. If they’re happy leave it be.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

Think my 132s are on half or lower and my 288 is at like 20 percent. The tropic thunder fan leaves are massive . They even started to try to stand up . The skunk is starting to stretch . Very excited to see these take off. Think this is one of the better environments I’ve ever had for them . Still head scratcher on my ppm and ph going wack since I flipped


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 14, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> This chick got the same pheno of BH we did.
> View attachment 4364952


Well fuck. That’s the buds we are looking for appearance wise right? That’s what I’m after atleast. Ok I’ll take it. Should be good bud.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Well fuck. That’s the buds we are looking for appearance wise right? That’s what I’m after atleast. Ok I’ll take it. Should be good bud.


I think you can top hers bro .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I think you can top hers bro .


Think too late it’s startig to bud. Guess I should have topped probably. I might can supercrop those extra tall limbs but that sure would make it look ugly


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think my 132s are on half or lower and my 288 is at like 20 percent. The tropic thunder fan leaves are massive . They even started to try to stand up . The skunk is starting to stretch . Very excited to see these take off. Think this is one of the better environments I’ve ever had for them . Still head scratcher on my ppm and ph going wack since I flipped


With your lights man look for tacos. I have one mars hydro ts1000 and some plants I have to move to side of tent to not taco. Too much light. If not praying though put it closer


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 14, 2019)

Push the limits man. Lower your lights until your leaves do this. 
 
If they really fold like a V.... too close.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Think too late it’s startig to bud. Guess I should have topped probably. I might can supercrop those extra tall limbs but that sure would make it look ugly


Meant top as yours will look better .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Push the limits man. Lower your lights until your leaves do this.
> View attachment 4364958
> If they really fold like a V.... too close.


Don’t need to lower I can just increase my watts . Mine are all pretty much like that . I just wanted opinion on adding more red at this time or keep it how is. Technically they’re still in veg mode for a week or 2,


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Don’t need to lower I can just increase my watts . Mine are all pretty much like that . I just wanted opinion on adding more red at this time or keep it how is. Technically they’re still in veg mode for a week or 2,


I personally like as much red as I can get but that’s just me maybe.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

I do too for flower but they’re in a transition . When they’re fully going trust me 288 and 132s will be maxed


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Push the limits man. Lower your lights until your leaves do this.
> View attachment 4364958
> If they really fold like a V.... too close.


Back off that n . Sooner the better .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Well fuck. That’s the buds we are looking for appearance wise right? That’s what I’m after atleast. Ok I’ll take it. Should be good bud.


Should be somewhere in the ball park if you’ve done everything right. That chick is a phenomenal grower that probably has everything dialed in to the T she’s commercial so it should be the perfect environment and her feeding schedule should be on point everything she touches looks like this. But again things will vary because every set up is different. From environment, nute line up/ feeding schedule, lighting so on and so
Forth so don’t expect yours and hers to look
Exactly the same. Should be close but again they’re two different grows


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Back off that n . Sooner the better .


Agreed.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Should be somewhere in the ball park if you’ve done everything right. That chick is a phenomenal grower that probably has everything dialed in to the T she’s commercial so it should be the perfect environment and her feeding schedule should be on point everything she touches looks like this. But again things will vary because every set up is different. From environment, nute line up/ feeding schedule, lighting so on and so
> Forth so don’t expect yours and hers to look
> Exactly the same. Should be close but again they’re two different grows


If I can get smokeable bud off my first dwc attempt . I’ll be happy at this point .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 14, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Should be somewhere in the ball park if you’ve done everything right. That chick is a phenomenal grower that probably has everything dialed in to the T she’s commercial so it should be the perfect environment and her feeding schedule should be on point everything she touches looks like this. But again things will vary because every set up is different. From environment, nute line up/ feeding schedule, lighting so on and so
> Forth so don’t expect yours and hers to look
> Exactly the same. Should be close but again they’re two different grows


I’m confident in what I’m doing. Will look spot on to hers.


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 14, 2019)

idk about you guys but zittles doesn't sound appetizing.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 14, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> idk about you guys but zittles doesn't sound appetizing.


Cream filled Zittles!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 14, 2019)

I havent put my BH in flower yet. 3 more days in veg and then I will move her over I think. She looks happy, wonder if I will have the stretchy pheno or not...


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 14, 2019)

Starting to train the crazy glue.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

Wo


JonathanT said:


> Starting to train the crazy glue.
> View attachment 4365023


wondered when you’d pop up .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 14, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> idk about you guys but zittles doesn't sound appetizing.


Lmao Iceman makes spell mistakes a lot it’s all good


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Lmao Iceman makes spell mistakes a lot it’s all good


Blame the iPhone .


----------



## Soil2Coco (Jul 14, 2019)

So many pages to keep up with!!! It’s tough but good activity for a lazy Sunday.

Here’s my outdoor grow on July 2nd.going to need to start training better so the tops aren’t poking over my fence

 

And here it is this morning


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 14, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> So many pages to keep up with!!! It’s tough but good activity for a lazy Sunday.
> 
> Here’s my outdoor grow on July 2nd.going to need to start training better so the tops aren’t poking over my fence
> 
> ...


Lookin good S2C! Hope you are feeling well!


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 14, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> So many pages to keep up with!!! It’s tough but good activity for a lazy Sunday.
> 
> Here’s my outdoor grow on July 2nd.going to need to start training better so the tops aren’t poking over my fence
> 
> ...


They look so happy under the sun. Any major insect issues out there?


----------



## Soil2Coco (Jul 14, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> idk about you guys but zittles doesn't sound appetizing.


It’s zkittles. I ran some GMO x Zkittles last run but it all went to concentrate


----------



## Soil2Coco (Jul 14, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> They look so happy under the sun. Any major insect issues out there?


No major bug issues yet. Did lose my main cola on Auto Ultimate to bud rot already though


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 14, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> No major bug issues yet. Did lose my main cola on Auto Ultimate to bud rot already though


ah damn..


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 14, 2019)

My buddy @JonathanT gonna be upping his watts soon


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 14, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> So many pages to keep up with!!! It’s tough but good activity for a lazy Sunday.
> 
> Here’s my outdoor grow on July 2nd.going to need to start training better so the tops aren’t poking over my fence
> 
> ...


Did you pop the cherry Garcia and purple sunset??


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 14, 2019)

I swear my plants start taking off when I let them dry out. Seems letting them go dry makes those roots really stretch and grow thus booming the plant. 

For those of you who never let the pots go dry. Run em dry for a day or so.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 14, 2019)

@iceman2494 whats your DNA run and when are you starting it?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 14, 2019)

How goes it dudes?

Taking a break, so figured I would stop in for a bit. Some outdoor girl pics.

Orange Cookies
 
 

F3 Contender


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> How goes it dudes?
> 
> Taking a break, so figured I would stop in for a bit. Some outdoor girl pics.
> 
> ...


Looking good bro! Hope all is well over your way


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> How goes it dudes?
> 
> Taking a break, so figured I would stop in for a bit. Some outdoor girl pics.
> 
> ...


How’s it going. ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> @iceman2494 whats your DNA run and when are you starting it?


I have 7 diff kinds . I plan on starting when bh and Gang are chopped


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 14, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Looking good bro! Hope all is well over your way


Thanks.

Meh... I could complain but what's the sense lol. Just busier than a one-legged man in an ass kicking competition. How's the Scarabs doing you?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How’s it going. ?


Sideways as usual lol. How you making out with the monkey shit?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Sideways as usual lol. How you making out with the monkey shit?


Adjusting .. seems to be doing it’s thing . Ph is at 7.0 With 0 affects . Roots seem to be normal .. guess I’m making it out ok


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 14, 2019)

Meant to post this awhile ago but got caught up in other shit... heres my BH.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Adjusting .. seems to be doing it’s thing . Ph is at 7.0 With 0 affects . Roots seem to be normal .. guess I’m making it out ok


Cool beans. Pretty much just set and forget. Is it extending your ppm or haven't you got that far yet?

I'm actually transplanting all my plants into soil. I'm not home much anymore and for some reason, adding water to a bucket is intimidating to my wife, but she agreed to use that same water if they are in soil lol... She's afraid she'll hurt them since she can see the roots.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Cool beans. Pretty much just set and forget. Is it extending your ppm or haven't you got that far yet?
> 
> I'm actually transplanting all my plants into soil. I'm not home much anymore and for some reason, adding water to a bucket is intimidating to my wife, but she agreed to use that same water if they are in soil lol... She's afraid she'll hurt them since she can see the roots.


Im loving the monkey shit bro, my girls are so happy.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 14, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Im loving the monkey shit bro, my girls are so happy.
> View attachment 4365106


Nice! Yea, they look all sort of happy. Glad you and your ladies like it.

My indoor grow... not so good. I was away on a stint for 3 days longer than I expected, nobody loved them while I was gone. Thank god I let the 3M sit in the runoff I forgot to clean up lol.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Meh... I could complain but what's the sense lol. Just busier than a one-legged man in an ass kicking competition. How's the Scarabs doing you?


Had one male out of the 2 the other ones still vegging thinking about dropping a couple of the others see what happens hoping that other scarab is a fem!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Nice! Yea, they look all sort of happy. Glad you and your ladies like it.
> 
> My indoor grow... not so good. I was away on a stint for 3 days longer than I expected, nobody loved them while I was gone. Thank god I let the 3M sit in the runoff I forgot to clean up lol.


Never what I want to read, did you lose anything?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 14, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Had one male out of the 2 the other ones still vegging thinking about dropping a couple of the others see what happens hoping that other scarab is a fem!


The males show first, so if only one showed, I'd say your safe.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 14, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Never what I want to read, did you lose anything?


Thanks for the condolences. Sucks, but that's why I'm transplanting everything. 

Handful of clones, 2 Bad Dawgs (they were in hydro but the water level went down too far) and 2 Bad Dawg #2s (same thing). Still have 1 #2 that outgrew the rest, so it was still getting the roots misted from the 3" of water. The BH was bone dry, lost some of the bottom growth. The La Sage was completely yellow. 

The 3M and the LH Auto survived mostly unharmed, but the LH started to crisp up on the bottom too.

I'll take some pics in a bit.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m confident in what I’m doing. Will look spot on to hers.


No they won’t. Because they’re different In every shape and form. Hers are HPS/CMH yours are QB. Her temps and humidity are spot on all the time. She uses new millennium Nutrients. There’s so many differing variables that causes differences. They’ll Be close but hers may differ in color,size, shape etc purely based on the fact your equipment is different your set up vs her set up will cause differences. Just like mine won’t look like hers because we aren’t using different shit to grow the plant. It hasn’t nothing to do with “skills” and everything to do with two different plants in two different set ups. They’ll Be in the ball park but they will not be the same.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Thanks for the condolences. Sucks, but that's why I'm transplanting everything.
> 
> Handful of clones, 2 Bad Dawgs (they were in hydro but the water level went down too far) and 2 Bad Dawg #2s (same thing). Still have 1 #2 that outgrew the rest, so it was still getting the roots misted from the 3" of water. The BH was bone dry, lost some of the bottom growth. The La Sage was completely yellow.
> 
> ...


Devastating..... are you going to start another wave?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 14, 2019)

Lost both Wedding Cakes too, so much death I forgot. This is what's left.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 14, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Devastating..... are you going to start another wave?


Not until I get this shit settled down. Can't even enjoy the garden right now.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Lost both Wedding Cakes too, so much death I forgot. This is what's left.
> 
> View attachment 4365119
> 
> View attachment 4365120


That makes me sad.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 14, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> That makes me sad.


Yea...


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea...


Sorry bro, I hope your political career is doing better for you!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 14, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Sorry bro, I hope your political career is doing better for you!


There's no political career. I'm on a constitutional campaign lol, but that's not what that's from. That's from 6 days of not being home and a 90+ room. Need an evaporative cooler (humidity sucks too) amongst other things... which is why I had to go to work. 

I'm upset, but the only flowering plant survived pretty much unscathed except a little at the bottom. The rest are still in veg, so they can be nursed back. The biggest loss was the wedding cakes. Don't have any more of those beans.


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 14, 2019)

Moab it's going to be a huge difference when my strongest light is 95 watts and 4k. lmao. I will have the perpetual option now. Moving the old ladies stuff out of the room so I can veg outside the tent and flower inside. She's as happy as I am and doesn't even smoke.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Cool beans. Pretty much just set and forget. Is it extending your ppm or haven't you got that far yet?
> 
> I'm actually transplanting all my plants into soil. I'm not home much anymore and for some reason, adding water to a bucket is intimidating to my wife, but she agreed to use that same water if they are in soil lol... She's afraid she'll hurt them since she can see the roots.


Ppm isn’t going down as fast as I’m accustomed to.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Ppm isn’t going down as fast as I’m accustomed to.


That's good. Should get you a bit farther with the bag in there. 

So the big question... less maintenance?


----------



## Soil2Coco (Jul 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Did you pop the cherry Garcia and purple sunset??


I had too much going on. Just the BH and I sent the rest back with a Fruity Jack 2:1 for you.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's good. Should get you a bit farther with the bag in there.
> 
> So the big question... less maintenance?


Very . Kind of feel itchy with ph high like that . I can see the bonding in the roots .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

My ph be thing that had me questioning is when I switched to flower my ppm stays the same but my ph is rising .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Very . Kind of feel itchy with ph high like that . I can see the bonding in the roots .


They aren't tangling or twisting, right?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> My ph be thing that had me questioning is when I switched to flower my ppm stays the same but my ph is rising .


How far into flower?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

3 days


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 14, 2019)

As long as it's drinking and not showing any signs, I wouldn't worry then.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> They aren't tangling or twisting, right?


No they are about normal .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 14, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> As long as it's drinking and not showing any signs, I wouldn't worry then.


I figured a transition of some sort. All are doing it .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> No they are about normal .


Good to go then. You'll get a tan/brown slime on the roots, but that's normal.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 14, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I figured a transition of some sort. All are doing it .


They do a bit of a stall right before they push the stretch. You're ph will continue to rise as they burn up the bloom nutes.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 14, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I had too much going on. Just the BH and I sent the rest back with a Fruity Jack 2:1 for you.


Shit. Those were more of gems I wanted to see you work magic on more so than the BH 
Ah well man. Hope you’re feeling as well as you can. Cancer sucks :/


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 14, 2019)

bH is the ridiculous tall one back right....


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 14, 2019)

Finally harvested my Pillow Factory 

 
 
 

Banana Hammock Update


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 14, 2019)

Hell yeah

Please please tame the jungle some man. I spent a hour earlier pulling my stuff out and clipping stuff off that straight up doesn’t gotta be there. And could’ve spent another hour.... big plant man. You and iceman killing the new hydro both you guys have monsters that reminded me a lot of Clyde’s.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 14, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hell yeah
> 
> Please please tame the jungle some man. I spent a hour earlier pulling my stuff out and clipping stuff off that straight up doesn’t gotta be there. And could’ve spent another hour.... big plant man. You and iceman killing the new hydro both you guys have monsters that reminded me a lot of Clyde’s.


I will definitely defoliate after the stretch. I always do my lollipop and defoliate on day 21. That way it’s done doing its thing shape and length wise and I can actually know how much to take off. This thing got way bigger than I thought it would fucking wild.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 14, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I will definitely defoliate after the stretch. I always do my lollipop and defoliate on day 21. That way it’s done doing its thing shape and length wise and I can actually know how much to take off. This thing got way bigger than I thought it would fucking wild.


Yours is bushier than mine for sure man. Looking forward to seeing the end result


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 15, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> They do a bit of a stall right before they push the stretch. You're ph will continue to rise as they burn up the bloom nutes.


I haven’t added any nutes till I see ppm moving again ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 15, 2019)

I scratch that . I added 50 ppm to bh yesterday before lights out . Woke up this am and all 50 is gone . I’ll see if it picks back up but all ph back to normal .


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 15, 2019)

Youngest to oldest:

Seedlings - Durban Poison - Day 17 above Ground






CDLC in DWC (First attempt) - Day 82 - I've been trimming the older dead leaves off - they were fried early on with calmag issues and just slowly dried and decayed over time:






Colas are so heavy most of them have fallen over - I haven't yoyo'd all of the colas because of the time involved - i'll be pulling her out of there soon (after next week's flush perhaps)






Forum Stompers - Day 85 - 3 phenos:

Lefty - Not topped - has had a green-yellow fade going on for a very long time - just trying to get her to completion






Middle girl - topped - the stress of topping put her into flower sooner so she's almost done - week or two left like my CDLC






Righty - Also not topped - however she bushed out better than lefty did. This picture is also after a decent defoliation of the top to make room for the buds below







Thanks for looking!


----------



## Soil2Coco (Jul 15, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Shit. Those were more of gems I wanted to see you work magic on more so than the BH
> Ah well man. Hope you’re feeling as well as you can. Cancer sucks :/


I’m dying man. Could be 6 months, could be 6 years. Nobody knows. I have to get my inside area cleaned up and free of mites, which I’m hoping not growing a crop in there this summer and bombing the shit out of it will do. I have a 16 week flowering sativa (purple haze x malawi) that I really want to take the full length. Wish I could do them outside since they’ll be beasts but there’s no way they finish in time for NY weather


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 15, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I’m dying man. Could be 6 months, could be 6 years. Nobody knows. I have to get my inside area cleaned up and free of mites, which I’m hoping not growing a crop in there this summer and bombing the shit out of it will do. I have a 16 week flowering sativa (purple haze x malawi) that I really want to take the full length. Wish I could do them outside since they’ll be beasts but there’s no way they finish in time for NY weather


Wish you best of luck . Your grows are always amazing .


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 15, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I’m dying man. Could be 6 months, could be 6 years. Nobody knows. I have to get my inside area cleaned up and free of mites, which I’m hoping not growing a crop in there this summer and bombing the shit out of it will do. I have a 16 week flowering sativa (purple haze x malawi) that I really want to take the full length. Wish I could do them outside since they’ll be beasts but there’s no way they finish in time for NY weather


i hope it's 60+ years 

sorry man - really sucks about those fucking mites...


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 15, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Youngest to oldest:
> 
> Seedlings - Durban Poison - Day 17 above Ground
> 
> ...


I had to take s break from autos . To picky for my liking . I like the Mephisto genetics though . I’d love to toss one in a dwc and see what happens .


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 15, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I had to take s break from autos . To picky for my liking . I like the Mephisto genetics though . I’d love to toss one in a dwc and see what happens .


my CDLC is a mephisto genetic - Creme de la Chem - but i didn't get the purple pheno on this seed. I have 1 more CDLC seed I think - may get the pheno then!


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 15, 2019)

prime day's a fucking joke lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 15, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> prime day's a fucking joke lol


Yea . To much hype for crap


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 15, 2019)

No good deals I need to jump on?


----------



## AlchemyFarmer (Jul 15, 2019)

How's the progress on those BD#3s? @Smokexbreak


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 15, 2019)

AlchemyFarmer said:


> How's the progress on those BD#3s? @Smokexbreak


They haven’t popped yet. Still in rapid rooters in the humidity dome.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 15, 2019)

May devote a quarter my veg tent to a few autos. Have a lot of auto seeds from that seedsman Halloween special last year. I recommend everyone save a hundred back for that when it comes around. Great great freebies on that deal.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 15, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> The males show first, so if only one showed, I'd say your safe.


 started looking over the other one found some balls starting so im dropping 2 and 2 right now see what happens. Deez nugs started flowering shit stinks already she didnt get as tall as id like tho only about 12 inches


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 15, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> started looking over the other one found some balls starting so im dropping 2 and 2 right now see what happens. Deez nugs started flowering shit stinks already she didnt get as tall as id like tho only about 12 inches


12 inches can become 48 if you aren't careful on flip haha


----------



## AlchemyFarmer (Jul 15, 2019)

Deez nugs is auto I belive


----------



## AlchemyFarmer (Jul 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> They haven’t popped yet. Still in rapid rooters in the humidity dome.


Hear that, shld have popped by now, If you said one was mushy...prolly from root rot. I'd take that dome off and put directly under light. I germ all my seeds directly under the light in just moist soil, as soon as they got a tail they hit there home for next three weeks, and pop open under my most powerful light so they can handle any light for rest if they life after that... but oh well was worth a try, they some dank for sure haha, Ill.keep you posted on my outdoor one.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 15, 2019)

AlchemyFarmer said:


> Deez nugs is auto I belive


ahh ok


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 15, 2019)

@AlchemyFarmer, heres my BD#2 alongside the mendo skunk I started with her.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 15, 2019)

@Smokexbreak 
Heres my LSD. Think it might be past time to mainline her. Gonna do nugbucket's I think.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> @Smokexbreak
> Heres my LSD. Think it might be past time to mainline her. Gonna do nugbucket's I think.View attachment 4365456


5th node is pushing out - you're at the right time. top back to 3rd node


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 15, 2019)

My green crack plant scares me with how bushy she is. Defoliated the crap out of her for the third time IN FLOWER like 6 days ago.... very nervous about humidity after losing like 2 ozs of my cdp from bud rot...
No signs of budrot so far! Fingers crossed... been able to keep humidity down around 50-60%. Not ideal but better than the 80% my cdp dealt with!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 15, 2019)

AlchemyFarmer said:


> Hear that, shld have popped by now, If you said one was mushy...prolly from root rot. I'd take that dome off and put directly under light. I germ all my seeds directly under the light in just moist soil, as soon as they got a tail they hit there home for next three weeks, and pop open under my most powerful light so they can handle any light for rest if they life after that... but oh well was worth a try, they some dank for sure haha, Ill.keep you posted on my outdoor one.


I’m sure hope not!! I really wanted to get those things going! Lol note to self germinating seeds don’t do well in the mail. I’ll get the humidity dome off and give them 4-5 day strain hopefully something will happen if not I’ll be popping these roswells in the next 2 weeks or so let them do their drying thing and then they’ll Be my next ones going which isn’t perfect cause I just had to pull my skunk hero bean it outgrew the dome and grew into the lid and broke in half lol. Fuckin 8 hours of time smh.ill Be using my large dome from now on lol.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> @Smokexbreak
> Heres my LSD. Think it might be past time to mainline her. Gonna do nugbucket's I think.View attachment 4365456


She’s looking good bro! mine just started taking off too the side branches are getting going finally. Only 4 nodes high so I’ll have a few more Days before the first topping. But I’m right behind ya!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> She’s looking good bro! mine just started taking off too the side branches are getting going finally. Only 4 nodes high so I’ll have a few more Days before the first topping. But I’m right behind ya!


I am coming to the sad realization that I wont be able to clone my LSD this time around...


----------



## AlchemyFarmer (Jul 15, 2019)

@Smokexbreak yea he prolly had way too much water in the paper towel, causing the mushyness... this wld be the reason the dome, may set em all into rot.. it wld be breeders fault even more than the post haha to much moisture in paper to begin.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I am coming to the sad realization that I wont be able to clone my LSD this time around...


That sucks! I actually was thinking about this earlier I’m going to top it when it’s tell
Enough for my top to Be a clone and then root it and run it with the plant I topped that way I can run two of them at once. I’m making a large Barney’s farm order here soon so I’ll end up with a 5 pack of them Arnold some point hoping to get a large enough harvest from two of them to not have to worry about it until I get that order in.


----------



## AlchemyFarmer (Jul 15, 2019)

@BigOleNugs19 very nice bro, that's a wild first leaf set, wild shape on the single blades.... I feel that may be some fire, I look for different things like that, that's a eye catcher.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 15, 2019)

AlchemyFarmer said:


> @Smokexbreak yea he prolly had way too much water in the paper towel, causing the mushyness... this wld be the reason the dome, may set em all into rot.. it wld be breeders fault even more than the post haha to much moisture in paper to begin.


I was thinking that was the case still sucks ass lol I wanted those things in my tent! The roswells will make up for the loss but still!! Lol I’m going to try until it’s futile. Is what it is though. I need them dawg berries ASAP though lmk when I can swoop some of those got the PayPal ready lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 15, 2019)

Looks like I’ll have a good bit of veg time with 3 I have now . Might look into main lining


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 15, 2019)

AlchemyFarmer said:


> @BigOleNugs19 very nice bro, that's a wild first leaf set, wild shape on the single blades.... I feel that may be some fire, I look for different things like that, that's a eye catcher.


Yeah, I am liking the looks. I really cant wait til shes grown out to about 45 days old and of course when shes done. I'll keep you updated along the way! Shes got a tap root about 5 inches and latticing like crazy.


----------



## AlchemyFarmer (Jul 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I was thinking that was the case still sucks ass lol I wanted those things in my tent! The roswells will make up for the loss but still!! Lol I’m going to try until it’s futile. Is what it is though. I need them dawg berries ASAP though lmk when I can swoop some of those got the PayPal ready lol.


Lol bet, won't be long hahaha and if you was ever wanting to get a roswell going asap.... this is all you gotta do, put them in water for about 8 or 12 hours, pull out and put it between your finger and thumb gripping torwards the pointed end of the seed and along the Seams Only... press until you hear a crack, and it'll have a tail in no time bro. It may even germ on it's own with 3 days and if it don't you can do the crack along the seams trick, and it will. And just go on as normal with the others for storage.


----------



## AlchemyFarmer (Jul 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Yeah, I am liking the looks. I really cant wait til shes grown out to about 45 days old and of course when shes done. I'll keep you updated along the way! Shes got a tap root about 5 inches and latticing like crazy.


It's gonna be a stinky plant I bet haha can't wait. That may be a chem D pheno, be smelling like motor oil on babyshit.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 15, 2019)

AlchemyFarmer said:


> It's gonna be a stinky plant I bet haha can't wait. That may be a chem D pheno, be smelling like motor oil on babyshit.


Duuuuuuuude, please be a chem D pheno... haha. Its my all time FAVE smoke


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 15, 2019)

If I lose power . I’m going to be shitting


----------



## AlchemyFarmer (Jul 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Duuuuuuuude, please be a chem D pheno... haha. Its my all time FAVE smoke


Hell yea it's a legend, its 25% chem d, 25%bb 50%chem 4 which is the cleaning supplies, pine sol, nail polish type phenos, so.youll know.which one dominates your pheno. Be tight if.you get a even mix of.all.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 15, 2019)

AlchemyFarmer said:


> Hell yea it's a legend, its 25% chem d, 25%bb 50%chem 4 which is the cleaning supplies, pine sol, nail polish type phenos, so.youll know.which one dominates your pheno. Be tight if.you get a even mix of.all.


Its just a win-win situation is what you are saying. Lol


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Its just a win-win situation is what you are saying. Lol


You gonna smoke pine trees my ninja!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 15, 2019)

Flower tent .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 15, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> If I lose power . I’m going to be shitting


You’ll be fine I had power outage with my bubbler cloner and freaked out come
To find out you can go couple
Days with no air stone and as long as you add fresh h20 it’ll stay oxygenated enough to make it. Not for a prolonged period of time but for a few days.


----------



## AlchemyFarmer (Jul 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Its just a win-win situation is what you are saying. Lol


Hahaha I haven't found a "bad" pheno yet. They all killer smoke, I've ran alot from that line. Some are.superstars some are "beauty in the eye of the beholder" all knock you on your ass


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You’ll be fine I had power outage with my bubbler cloner and freaked out come
> To find out you can go couple
> Days with no air stone and as long as you add fresh h20 it’ll stay oxygenated enough to make it. Not for a prolonged period of time but for a few days.


Very good to know . El Niño has been pretty good for me thus summer so far . I fear the shift is coming . Should be a very busy next few months and worry about hurricanes .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 15, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> started looking over the other one found some balls starting so im dropping 2 and 2 right now see what happens. Deez nugs started flowering shit stinks already she didnt get as tall as id like tho only about 12 inches


Let’s see it man. did you run the “MDN”? If so that’s my Deez Nugs self seed that I made pollen with and added more pollen to same plant to get those seeds. Should be killa


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 15, 2019)

AlchemyFarmer said:


> It's gonna be a stinky plant I bet haha can't wait. That may be a chem D pheno, be smelling like motor oil on babyshit.


Ready when you are bad dawg.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 15, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Flower tent .


Dude you’re gonna have a crowded tent very soon!!


----------



## Soil2Coco (Jul 15, 2019)

Feels good getting back in the garden guys. All your grows look fantastic. Some of you have come a long way in a short time, and you can tell the love that your garden gets.

After dinner I cut some 30” bamboo stakes and went to town with some LST on the ladies. My son is in Virginia Beach with his girlfriend, finishing up a weeks vacation so I fed his clones and the mothers I’m giving him to flower out.

 

 

Here’s an auto ultimate I’m losing to rot. 

 



Doesn’t look like much but it kicked my ass and now I’m gonna vape on some banana kush and Mystery OG distillate and watch some tv with the mrs.


----------



## Soil2Coco (Jul 15, 2019)

He caught a nice Cobia while on charter too


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 15, 2019)

For everyone dealing with trials and tribulation, my buddy Clyde has a lot on his plate. I’m only posting this because I feel like he would appreciate any kind words. Buddy’s ole lady went on to the sky the other night..... let the people you love know you care tonight. Never know what could happen tomorrow. 

Thinking about you Clyde. Hang in there brother.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 15, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Let’s see it man. did you run the “MDN”? If so that’s my Deez Nugs self seed that I made pollen with and added more pollen to same plant to get those seeds. Should be killa


Ill take a pic once I get home from work man. Yup thats the one I ran gonna pop another 2 of my scarabs were male so ill be popping a few more


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 15, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Feels good getting back in the garden guys. All your grows look fantastic. Some of you have come a long way in a short time, and you can tell the love that your garden gets.
> 
> After dinner I cut some 30” bamboo stakes and went to town with some LST on the ladies. My son is in Virginia Beach with his girlfriend, finishing up a weeks vacation so I fed his clones and the mothers I’m giving him to flower out.
> 
> ...


Garden looks great! Yours Days work will benefit 10 fold. Have a good night bro .


----------



## Soil2Coco (Jul 15, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> For everyone dealing with trials and tribulation, my buddy Clyde has a lot on his plate. I’m only posting this because I feel like he would appreciate any kind words. Buddy’s ole lady went on to the sky the other night..... let the people you love know you care tonight. Never know what could happen tomorrow.
> 
> Thinking about you Clyde. Hang in there brother.


I saw it on Facebook. She was his world. Breaks my heart man.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 15, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Feels good getting back in the garden guys. All your grows look fantastic. Some of you have come a long way in a short time, and you can tell the love that your garden gets.
> 
> After dinner I cut some 30” bamboo stakes and went to town with some LST on the ladies. My son is in Virginia Beach with his girlfriend, finishing up a weeks vacation so I fed his clones and the mothers I’m giving him to flower out.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the rest of the evening! Glad your feeling well enough to get in the garden and check in!


----------



## AlchemyFarmer (Jul 15, 2019)

@Moabfighter I pm u just now.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 15, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> For everyone dealing with trials and tribulation, my buddy Clyde has a lot on his plate. I’m only posting this because I feel like he would appreciate any kind words. Buddy’s ole lady went on to the sky the other night..... let the people you love know you care tonight. Never know what could happen tomorrow.
> 
> Thinking about you Clyde. Hang in there brother.


Fuck man. That’s terrible. Thinking about you @ClydeWalters so sorry for your loss dude.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 15, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I saw it on Facebook. She was his world. Breaks my heart man.


He just got married to her didnt he? She just passed away??


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 15, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I saw it on Facebook. She was his world. Breaks my heart man.


She really was. Hope he reaches out... if He does to anyone y’all tell him we are thinking about him.


----------



## 61falcon (Jul 15, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> He caught a nice Cobia while on charter too
> 
> View attachment 4365518


Damn nice cobia what did it go 30-35kg


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 15, 2019)

@ClydeWalters so sorry to hear about what happened bro... I cant even imagine the pain youre going through.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 15, 2019)

@3rdmonkey, @iceman2494, @Smokexbreak here are my dwc roots with the monkey shit in them. Been switching ice bottles 3 times a day to keep the water cool. Raised the ppms on the trainwreck by 80. LSD is feeding good, about 10ppms a day. 

Oh, and I put all four of my dwc buckets on a single air pump. Something in the upper 700gph. More air than before, they seem to like it.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> @3rdmonkey, @iceman2494, @Smokexbreak here are my dwc roots with the monkey shit in them. Been switching ice bottles 3 times a day to keep the water cool. Raised the ppms on the trainwreck by 80. LSD is feeding good, about 10ppms a day.View attachment 4365565 View attachment 4365566
> 
> Oh, and I put all four of my dwc buckets on a single air pump. Something in the upper 700gph. More air than before, they seem to like it.


Looking good dude!!


----------



## Soil2Coco (Jul 15, 2019)

61falcon said:


> Damn nice cobia what did it go 30-35kg


I’m not sure what it weighed but looked like a good one. He comes home tomorrow so I’ll get all the details


----------



## Soil2Coco (Jul 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> @3rdmonkey, @iceman2494, @Smokexbreak here are my dwc roots with the monkey shit in them. Been switching ice bottles 3 times a day to keep the water cool. Raised the ppms on the trainwreck by 80. LSD is feeding good, about 10ppms a day.View attachment 4365565 View attachment 4365566
> 
> Oh, and I put all four of my dwc buckets on a single air pump. Something in the upper 700gph. More air than before, they seem to like it.


What is this monkey shit that you all keep talking about?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 15, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> What is this monkey shit that you all keep talking about?


@3rdmonkey sent us all gift packages of compost tea bags he made up to be used in hydro setups. We are all testing them out for him. So far my plants are loving it!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 15, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> What is this monkey shit that you all keep talking about?


Compost tea bags for DWC. It allows you to let your PH fluctuate from 5.5-7.5 with no issues along with allowing the water temps to get mid to high 70’s. Makes hydro a kinda set and forget deal just feed and that’s it the rest runs Its course and plants stay happy. Makes DWC much easier by the looks of it. 

@3rd Monkey made everyone tea bags and sent them to us he’s trying to get a 100% organic DWC system down where you just replace bags and top off with fresh RO water and that’s it. All the food and microbes are in the bags.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm genuinely asking...


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 15, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> I'm genuinely asking...


Huh?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 15, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> @3rdmonkey, @iceman2494, @Smokexbreak here are my dwc roots with the monkey shit in them. Been switching ice bottles 3 times a day to keep the water cool. Raised the ppms on the trainwreck by 80. LSD is feeding good, about 10ppms a day.View attachment 4365565 View attachment 4365566
> 
> Oh, and I put all four of my dwc buckets on a single air pump. Something in the upper 700gph. More air than before, they seem to like it.


Mine look similar. I posted pics I think yesterday. My ppm isn’t dropping as much.ypur bottom roots look like they’ll go nuts soon


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Huh?


What stays in yalls pms .. stays in your pms.. lol


----------



## Soil2Coco (Jul 15, 2019)

I ran sterile DWC with a few drops of bleach. Just such a pain with ph changes, ppm changes, temp changes, etc. I do use a tea in my soil grows with amendments mixed into some of my wife’s old nylons. There’s an innoculant called URB I got in Portland that worked well as a weekly addition to my DTW grows. Photosynthesis Plus is another I’ve been using in my soil and coco grows. It smells bad but has great results.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 15, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I ran sterile DWC with a few drops of bleach. Just such a pain with ph changes, ppm changes, temp changes, etc. I do use a tea in my soil grows with amendments mixed into some of my wife’s old nylons. There’s an innoculant called URB I got in Portland that worked well as a weekly addition to my DTW grows. Photosynthesis Plus is another I’ve been using in my soil and coco grows. It smells bad but has great results.


Read a lot on the urb . They have samples for 14$ on amazon I think


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 15, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I ran sterile DWC with a few drops of bleach. Just such a pain with ph changes, ppm changes, temp changes, etc. I do use a tea in my soil grows with amendments mixed into some of my wife’s old nylons. There’s an innoculant called URB I got in Portland that worked well as a weekly addition to my DTW grows. Photosynthesis Plus is another I’ve been using in my soil and coco grows. It smells bad but has great results.


Heard really good things about URB. So you did a couple drops of bleach daily ? I’ve seen a few guys on GC arhat do that. How’d you do it? Also does that render hydroguard useless at that point?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 15, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> What stays in yalls pms .. stays in your pms.. lol


I’m more lost than waldo!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’m more lost than waldo!


Lmao. Ok whatever band camp y’all went to.. stays at band camp .


----------



## Soil2Coco (Jul 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Heard really good things about URB. So you did a couple drops of bleach daily ? I’ve seen a few guys on GC arhat do that. How’d you do it? Also does that render hydroguard useless at that point?


I just did an outdoor tomato in a white bucket. No temp control and last summer was mid 90’s most days. The plant grew to be like 6’x6’ and covered the bucket with roots when I killed it off. No rot even in that heat. Just some algae with the white buckets


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 15, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I just did an outdoor tomato in a white bucket. No temp control and last summer was mid 90’s most days. The plant grew to be like 6’x6’ and covered the bucket with roots when I killed it off. No rot even in that heat. Just some algae with the white buckets
> 
> View attachment 4365630
> 
> View attachment 4365631


So a Drop of bleach daily? And hydroguard? Or what lol?


----------



## Soil2Coco (Jul 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Heard really good things about URB. So you did a couple drops of bleach daily ? I’ve seen a few guys on GC arhat do that. How’d you do it? Also does that render hydroguard useless at that point?


I like the URB but Photosynthesis Plus is pretty close to the same so I’ll use that until out. I got the URB free at a cannabis show in Portland. Got a ton of freebies there. Still have the entire line of Cyco nutes to run. 

Didn’t use hydroguard or any bennies with the bleach DWC. Just Masterblend, calmag, and ph adjustment


----------



## Soil2Coco (Jul 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> So a Drop of bleach daily? And hydroguard? Or what lol?


Like 3-4 drops every couple days. She drank 2.5 gallons a day at the end. I had to be there daily of she would dry up


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 15, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I like the URB but Photosynthesis Plus is pretty close to the same so I’ll use that until out. I got the URB free at a cannabis show in Portland. Got a ton of freebies there. Still have the entire line of Cyco nutes to run.
> 
> Didn’t use hydroguard or any bennies with the bleach DWC. Just Masterblend, calmag, and ph adjustment


So essentially the bleach takes place of the hydroguard?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 15, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Like 3-4 drops every couple days. She drank 2.5 gallons a day at the end. I had to be there daily of she would dry up


Dude I feel your pain mines drinking like 1.5 daily in week 3 of Flower lol. Shits kinda a bitch to keep up with.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 15, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I just did an outdoor tomato in a white bucket. No temp control and last summer was mid 90’s most days. The plant grew to be like 6’x6’ and covered the bucket with roots when I killed it off. No rot even in that heat. Just some algae with the white buckets
> 
> View attachment 4365630
> 
> View attachment 4365631


Must have been a good side project. I’m sure you yielded well . Did the taste differ from soil ?


----------



## Soil2Coco (Jul 15, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Must have been a good side project. I’m sure you yielded well . Did the taste differ from soil ?


I don’t like hydro tomatoes so I killed the bitch. Got sick of feeding her everyday too


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 15, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> I don’t like hydro tomatoes so I killed the bitch. Got sick of feeding her everyday too


Man I’m pretty sure I’ll be feeding this bitch 2-3 times a week in the next couple weeks smh. We will see soon though. I’m about to make a bucket with a hose and a on/off valve on the bottom of the bucket to check ph and ppm from. And then a hole in the lid I can drain and refill the buckets from with my liquid transferor. Getting it locked in I like the DWC for my 4x4 but my 2x4 I’m about to add a scrog in it and run my hempys. Got too many fuggin mats with the coco in the summer. May do hempys in the summer and coco in the winter or something like that. Any advice on battling the fungus gnats?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 15, 2019)

This hydro stuff too much work for me guys when I can get 4 soil plants to fit the same space. Damn. 

Need to brew my monkey shit. Said I’d do a DWC to the end and I’m standing by that. But. I don’t see what it can offer that my soil plants cannot, honestly.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 15, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> This hydro stuff too much work for me guys when I can get 4 soil plants to fit the same space. Damn.
> 
> Need to brew my monkey shit. Said I’d do a DWC to the end and I’m standing by that. But. I don’t see what it can offer that my soil plants cannot, honestly.


 Yield and density. Probably the first two things that come to mind. Honestly though man this shits about what works best for you and what makes you happy. Tons of
Soil guys out there killing it. Soil may just be your thing. If so focus on it and keep trying to improve it each harvest. You should seriously look into no till soil growing. I think it’d be right up your alley plus the taste is next to nothing. It’s the best tasting herb you can possibly grow. 100% organic no bottled nutes. Shits super interesting I’ve always wanted to do it but I fell for passive hydro/hydro so I’ve just stayed with it.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 15, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Yield and density. Probably the first two things that come to mind. Honestly though man this shits about what works best for you and what makes you happy. Tons of
> Soil guys out there killing it. Soil may just be your thing. If so focus on it and keep trying to improve it each harvest. You should seriously look into no till soil growing. I think it’d be right up your alley plus the taste is next to nothing. It’s the best tasting herb you can possibly grow. 100% organic no bottled nutes. Shits super interesting I’ve always wanted to do it but I fell for passive hydro/hydro so I’ve just stayed with it.


Got this old head at work who makes his own soil outside and grows monsters via compost pile with all the right stuff or whatever and basically laughs at me for buying nutes. Dude gives water and I think Lime? Sometimes? And grows fuckin Christmas trees outside and works just as much as I do.... outside with no safety of four walls. So the no till thing interests me a lot man. I have some top cover seed, and I really like the fox farms living strawberry soil. Used that for a few plants and they’re great. Still using bottled nutes (albeit organic 98%) but to do no till properly I know 100% organic for sure but I’ve never been happier with these soil grows. 
Wish someone else would rock a one gallon with a lot of perlite, feed ever other day. Water plain water the days in between. Shits easy and no burn just use a simple nutrient. 6.2-5.7PH. Kind of run the hydro chart with this heavy perlite I don’t know.

Man I remember you said something before about clones not from tops not being symmetrical... yep. Frustrating lol


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 15, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Got this old head at work who makes his own soil outside and grows monsters via compost pile with all the right stuff or whatever and basically laughs at me for buying nutes. Dude gives water and I think Lime? Sometimes? And grows fuckin Christmas trees outside and works just as much as I do.... outside with no safety of four walls. So the no till thing interests me a lot man. I have some top cover seed, and I really like the fox farms living strawberry soil. Used that for a few plants and they’re great. Still using bottled nutes (albeit organic 98%) but to do no till properly I know 100% organic for sure but I’ve never been happier with these soil grows.
> Wish someone else would rock a one gallon with a lot of perlite, feed ever other day. Water plain water the days in between. Shits easy and no burn just use a simple nutrient. 6.2-5.7PH. Kind of run the hydro chart with this heavy perlite I don’t know.
> 
> Man I remember you said something before about clones not from tops not being symmetrical... yep. Frustrating lol


Ya man the no till shits dope you can literally just chop and plant another seed and your worms will eat the roots and provide nutes for your plants never have to replace your soil. As far as the clones... I feel you 100% it’s kinda why I’ve gotten away from it I’ll take the top and clone it but no more side branches lol. However man you can take those and SOG with them just root them put them into your soil pots and then pop them straight into flower put like 9 of them in a tent they’ll Be smaller but they’ll equal out yield wise. Just a tent full of smaller plants.


----------



## Soil2Coco (Jul 15, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Got this old head at work who makes his own soil outside and grows monsters via compost pile with all the right stuff or whatever and basically laughs at me for buying nutes. Dude gives water and I think Lime? Sometimes? And grows fuckin Christmas trees outside and works just as much as I do.... outside with no safety of four walls. So the no till thing interests me a lot man. I have some top cover seed, and I really like the fox farms living strawberry soil. Used that for a few plants and they’re great. Still using bottled nutes (albeit organic 98%) but to do no till properly I know 100% organic for sure but I’ve never been happier with these soil grows.
> Wish someone else would rock a one gallon with a lot of perlite, feed ever other day. Water plain water the days in between. Shits easy and no burn just use a simple nutrient. 6.2-5.7PH. Kind of run the hydro chart with this heavy perlite I don’t know.
> 
> Man I remember you said something before about clones not from tops not being symmetrical... yep. Frustrating lol


That’s all I feed my soil plants is water in veg. I like dense buds though so I feed PK boost (flower fuel) and maybe a hardener. I might skip this year and go with a top dressing of organic Geoflora Bloom granulated nutes, ground up flower petals and banana peels and some triple phosphate


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 15, 2019)

Hydro guys, I had a video conference with Niwa today. they're making a new tent controller with a phone app and could use a tester or two. i don't run Hydro but damn it looks awesome.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 16, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Hydro guys, I had a video conference with Niwa today. they're making a new tent controller with a phone app and could use a tester or two. i don't run Hydro but damn it looks awesome.


I’d test that out .


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 16, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Hydro guys, I had a video conference with Niwa today. they're making a new tent controller with a phone app and could use a tester or two. i don't run Hydro but damn it looks awesome.


that sounds awesome, what do they require?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 16, 2019)

That’s cool man hook those two dudes up with a link!


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 16, 2019)

https://getniwa.com/

contact them


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 16, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> https://getniwa.com/
> 
> contact them


Initial thoughts - their chassis is too small for cannabis lol, it's like 2 ft of space for the plant to grow, literally.

It's a tight box so you cant lst a ton

Could be great for strawberries or something, idk?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 16, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> Initial thoughts - their chassis is too small for cannabis lol, it's like 2 ft of space for the plant to grow, literally.
> 
> It's a tight box so you cant lst a ton
> 
> Could be great for strawberries or something, idk?


Already having issues with space . If it could fit a single I’d give it a try .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 16, 2019)

Gonna chop down the hgk today and finally put my BH in flower! Still working at the minute... cant wait to be done for the day


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 16, 2019)

I maxed out my 132s. Hope they enjoy it . 4 days in flower . So you’ll be right behind me .


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 16, 2019)

wasn't talking about the little Niwa. they're designing a room controller


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 16, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> wasn't talking about the little Niwa. they're designing a room controller


Still interested. Need more detail


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 16, 2019)

Damns... had to cull a male. One of my Bosleys Waves Testers ended up having ball sacks. Got rid of his bitch ass...
 

Harvested the HGK as well which means...... BANANA HAMMOCK IN FLOWER!

Heres a couple pics of the hgk after being cut and before.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 16, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Damns... had to cull a male. One of my Bosleys Waves Testers ended up having ball sacks. Got rid of his bitch ass...
> View attachment 4365971
> 
> Harvested the HGK as well which means...... BANANA HAMMOCK IN FLOWER!
> ...


Looks like you made out pretty good .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Looks like you made out pretty good .


Tryin to atleast haha, dont mind the dirty ass arm btw, I was too excited. Had to chop her right after I got home from work lol!


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 16, 2019)

Oh and I had to cull a male today. One of my Bosleys Waves, luckily the more colorful and happy one is a female! 

And onto the next one.... this time I chose another Barney's strain, Violator Kush. Smoked this two times before and I remember great things. Gonna be my 5th DWC


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 16, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Oh and I had to cull a male today. One of my Bosleys Waves, luckily the more colorful and happy one is a female!
> 
> And onto the next one.... this time I chose another Barney's strain, Violator Kush. Smoked this two times before and I remember great things. Gonna be my 5th DWC


Glittlez is 7 days . Roots are out of the net cup . Hoping this is a grower so I can train .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Glittlez is 7 days . Roots are out of the net cup . Hoping this is a grower so I can train .


I really need to get a skittlez strain of some sort someday. Problem is everyone has their variety. How do I know where the fire is at??


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 16, 2019)

No clue on that one . Said the same thing wanting to try the strain . Happen to get a freebie of it .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 16, 2019)

I bet when you do your next load of laundry . Your clothes will smell awesome lol .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 16, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Glittlez is 7 days . Roots are out of the net cup . Hoping this is a grower so I can train .


Mine slow growing:/


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 16, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> I really need to get a skittlez strain of some sort someday. Problem is everyone has their variety. How do I know where the fire is at??


Ethos lol


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 16, 2019)

I finally did some more training on my dwc girls.


----------



## chuckie86 (Jul 16, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I got all my gear back too today. QB96’s On deck


U have some for sale?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 16, 2019)

Well boys I finished my government contract today!! I’m about to smoke a fattie! First time
Smoking in almost 9 months!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Well boys I finished my government contract today!! I’m about to smoke a fattie! First time
> Smoking in almost 9 months!


No shit? Damn dog. Enjoy it. Try that deeez nugs please


----------



## Soil2Coco (Jul 16, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Well boys I finished my government contract today!! I’m about to smoke a fattie! First time
> Smoking in almost 9 months!


Wow. You’re gonna get blazed!!!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 16, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> No shit? Damn dog. Enjoy it. Try that deeez nugs please


It’s on the list tonight! That the bubble gum and the Francos lemon cheese.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 16, 2019)

Soil2Coco said:


> Wow. You’re gonna get blazed!!!


It’s gonna be a trip for sure! Almost forgot how to smoke haha.


----------



## chuckie86 (Jul 16, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> I’m pulling her out of the tent right now actually, gunna hit her with some cal mag, and cut back on the MegaCrop
> 
> I don’t care what ANYONE says MegaCrop is NTOX City...
> 
> She got the n tox just a TAD..


I know,this is,way,old but I had same,thing happen with this shit to,much, N in,it


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 16, 2019)

chuckie86 said:


> I know,this is,way,old but I had same,thing happen with this shit to,much, N in,it


Odd I’m on my 6th plant using it and haven’t had that issue yet


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 16, 2019)

Banana Hammock # 1
Got heavy defoliation and lollipopped lightly. 
 

Banana Hammock #2
  

Aurora Indica


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 17, 2019)

@Smokexbreak - how'd last night go?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 17, 2019)

Damn nice short fat banana hammock. I like that


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 17, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @Smokexbreak - how'd last night go?


Lol the first two hours were really intense. Like I was almost too high then it mellowed out and was fucking awesome I woke up high the AM. lol I’d say a success for
Sure.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Damn nice short fat banana hammock. I like that


After the DWC one stretched like it did I couldn’t be happier with this one lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 17, 2019)

> g





Smokexbreak said:


> After the DWC one stretched like it did I couldn’t be happier with this one lol.


i like the stretch. More bud for me .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 17, 2019)

I actually put tape on a couple branches to see how much it stretches.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> i like the stretch. More bud for me .


Kinda... I mean the flower stretch is definitely a good thing but when there’s 4-5” between some nodes it can get fucked. If this one would stretch the same height with nodes even just 2” apart I’d have been a happy camper. Only complaint I’ve had besides she was finicky in the beginning but that coulda been me getting this DWC curve down.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Kinda... I mean the flower stretch is definitely a good thing but when there’s 4-5” between some nodes it can get fucked. If this one would stretch the same height with nodes even just 2” apart I’d have been a happy camper. Only complaint I’ve had besides she was finicky in the beginning but that coulda been me getting this DWC curve down.


That’s just genetics. The cookies I had did the same . Good top colas golf ball rock hard nugs . This is what I’m expecting off the bh . I’m hoping my colors come through on it .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Lol the first two hours were really intense. Like I was almost too high then it mellowed out and was fucking awesome I woke up high the AM. lol I’d say a success for
> Sure.


Glad you didn’t freak out . Sometimes mixing strains can cause a bad trip .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s just genetics. The cookies I had did the same . Good top colas golf ball rock hard nugs . This is what I’m expecting off the bh . I’m hoping my colors come through on it .


Blast AC towards the end


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s just genetics. The cookies I had did the same . Good top colas golf ball rock hard nugs . This is what I’m expecting off the bh . I’m hoping my colors come through on it .


Kinda what I’ve decided too. We will see what happens.hopefully they’re big because I got some stupid big space between some nodes


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Glad you didn’t freak out . Sometimes mixing strains can cause a bad trip .


I was close lol but the second smoke didn’t do near that it was actually super relaxing this AM was the same nice and mellow


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 17, 2019)

Anyone hear from Clyde? he doing ok?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Blast AC towards the end


My temps with lights off are low 70s . I do t care to much on bag appeal . I rely on genetics to show those deep purps if it happens .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I was close lol but the second smoke didn’t do near that it was actually super relaxing this AM was the same nice and mellow


I grab from random jars and just go ham on them . The Mephisto shit hits hard. Bet it felt good smoking your own .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 17, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Anyone hear from Clyde? he doing ok?


Guessing dude will lay low being a grower and gf passed . Hopefully good vibes his way .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I grab from random jars and just go ham on them . The Mephisto shit hits hard. Bet it felt good smoking your own .


Ya there’s no better feeling than not having to call someone to get my herb from. Now to make some improvements on my product I have to figure out how to retain more terpenes between dry and cure and I have to flush better I’m a big flavors vs effect guy so I want my flavor to improve as well as the tiny bit of harshness that some of these buds have. The effect is definitely there shits good but gotta work on taste and smoothness.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Ya there’s no better feeling than not having to call someone to get my herb from. Now to make some improvements on my product I have to figure out how to retain more terpenes between dry and cure and I have to flush better I’m a big flavors vs effect guy so I want my flavor to improve as well as the tiny bit of harshness that some of these buds have. The effect is definitely there shits good but gotta work on taste and smoothness.


I don’t have any hydro bud to cross examine taste . I just know soil grows taste pretty good .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I don’t have any hydro bud to cross examine taste . I just know soil grows taste pretty good .


It does no doubt my best tasting shit was the soil harvests.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> It does no doubt my best tasting shit was the soil harvests.


Consider flushing with distilled water for about 2. Weeks when you think the end should be near. Plant will use up all its nutrients and fade out really good etc. a good flush also helps with those “fall colors”

Sure you know this but with time it’ll eventually rot.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 17, 2019)

This light “looks” nice.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 17, 2019)

Anyone know roughly how deep QB 96s are supposed to penetrate at full blast? Don’t know if there’s a specific number there but honestly if there is I want to measure my plants and remove x percent that for sure won’t get proper light penetration


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 17, 2019)

That’s why you have that light meter .


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> That’s why you have that light meter .


Don’t understand how to properly use it :/ found that PPFD lux conveyer on HLG tho


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 17, 2019)

Tbh if your using 2 96s and the 132s as side lighting. You should be sitting better than you were with the hps


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Tbh if your using 2 96s and the 132s as side lighting. You should be sitting better than you were with the hps


Guess I’ll know when it finishes what to do next time more so. Haven’t done photos on a few


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 17, 2019)

Tbh if your using 2 96s and the 132s as side lighting. You should be sitting better than you were with the hps


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 18, 2019)

Hellloooooo (echoes)


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 18, 2019)

Heres my banana hammock, growing all sorts of uneven but shes in flower now and pistils are already forming everywhere. Hope she takes off soon. She was ready for the flip.

Bonus nugshot: Green Crack day 52F


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Hellloooooo (echoes)


Helloooooooonyvody there?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 18, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Heres my banana hammock, growing all sorts of uneven but shes in flower now and pistils are already forming everywhere. Hope she takes off soon. She was ready for the flip.View attachment 4366937
> 
> Bonus nugshot: Green Crack day 52F
> View attachment 4366938


Looks like she came out if a bud ice cream machine . Like having a 3 boob chick . .. which comes to me thinking . Would 3 boobs on a chick be TO much boobage ?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Looks like she came out if a bud ice cream machine . Like having a 3 boob chick . .. which comes to me thinking . Would 3 boobs on a chick be TO much boobage ?


Its a strange plant. And I would have to see it to make my decision lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 18, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Its a strange plant. And I would have to see it to make my decision lol


Yea 3 saggy tits .. naw. Saying she had 3 perfect tits .


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 18, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Yea 3 saggy tits .. naw. Saying she had 3 perfect tits .


I dont see how 3 perfect tits could ever be bad


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 18, 2019)

Purple sunset starting to purple. Still has 40 days


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 18, 2019)

Bh back right 
 
Purple sunset


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 18, 2019)

that purple sunset is gorgeous!


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 18, 2019)

Crazy Glue
 

Crazy Glue #2
 

White Rhino x Baboon
 

LBF aka little bitty fucker passed out


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 18, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> that purple sunset is gorgeous!


Thanks man. It’s gonna be thunder.


Holla in the Am before noon tomorrow man. Finally got a day off to straighten that thing out.

Edit. Consider letting those suckers DRYYYY out. Leave it too moist and the roots won’t have much desire to expand out in a earthy medium. I let my soil/coco get dusty blow away dry...

You’ll be killing it man watch. Got good faith in this coming grow for you. Soil2coco sent me back my purple sunset bean so.... all yours.


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 19, 2019)

Just watered tonight lol.


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 19, 2019)

Damn you don't have to do that Moab


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 19, 2019)

About to head to post office jon. Hope you got room in your tent to pop some stuff. If not... next time huh. Think I’m gonna drop them in the light. Let’s see how easy to open....


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 19, 2019)

Purple sunset

Cherry Garcia

Banana hammock


Edit just popped a ethos angry hulk reg and a northern lights x big bud auto I’m gonna grow out and give to my dad whole.

About to pop two bodhi granola funk two bodhi raspberry hashplant and one ethos orange kush cake.

Edit Jon sending you that PS, few white widow x Dn auto (3M is name) and a unnamed gorilla glue x deez nugs.

Damn everyone die or what


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 19, 2019)

Please run that when you get the space @JonathanT 

Sent you “gg” gorilla glue x Moab’s deez nugs 

3M, white widow x Moab’s deez nugs
And ethos purple sunset. 

Won’t be doing anymore “low watt” grows, just keep that power bill paid big dogg.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 19, 2019)

Bh is a hermie?


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 19, 2019)

My banana hammock, 3 days into flower. Stretch is happening.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Bh is a hermie?
> View attachment 4367362


That does not look good.  have you checked out the rest of the tent?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 19, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> That does not look good.  have you checked out the rest of the tent?


It looks like pollinated rather than herm right?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Bh is a hermie?
> View attachment 4367362


it doesn’t look like one.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 19, 2019)

What do you think it is ?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 19, 2019)

Tents no good. :/


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 19, 2019)

was there a male?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 20, 2019)

Fuckin dog ate my glittlez sprout half way . Idk if I should yank or see if it survives


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 20, 2019)

what's left iceman?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 20, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Bh is a hermie?
> View attachment 4367362


Yea, either that hermed hard or you got a boy somewhere. If that's a herm, definitely genetics... throw those beans right in the garbage if that's the case, please.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 20, 2019)

Can’t be genetic if your whole flower tent is seeding


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 20, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Can’t be genetic if your whole flower tent is seeding


 Agreed


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 20, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> what's left iceman?


I have 2 little leafs lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 20, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Agreed


Probably happened when he was pollen chucking the plants in there before . I wouldn’t flower a thing till I found out the problem


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 20, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Can’t be genetic if your whole flower tent is seeding


Didn't know it got the whole tent. Seen the comment, but wasn't sure what he meant.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Didn't know it got the whole tent. Seen the comment, but wasn't sure what he meant.


Both the scarabs were male so I took them out the tent and set them off to the side til yesterday I went to chop em and noticed I had some pollen on my hands! I was pissed id like to save some and try it myself one day but it was too late. How do I go about collecting the pollen man? Whens the right time? They sat in the room for about 4 days


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 20, 2019)

I placed the bh in the flower closet yesterday and my new round of beans are ready to be planted today. Think im a little off on dropping beans to get a perpetual going... havent quite figured out when I should be dropping beans its been a little over a month but being 2 of the 4 were males im a little behind


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 20, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Both the scarabs were male so I took them out the tent and set them off to the side til yesterday I went to chop em and noticed I had some pollen on my hands! I was pissed id like to save some and try it myself one day but it was too late. How do I go about collecting the pollen man? Whens the right time? They sat in the room for about 4 days


That sucks! Sorry bout the luck man. 

I just wait until I see a sac or 2 pop and then chop them and hang them in a garbage bag. Shake it a few times over a couple days, dump it all into a sandwich bag, put that in a pill bottle, then toss it in the freezer. 

Obviously you can amend that however you need to, but it's very easy. Just catch the pollen anyway you can and store it in the freezer.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That sucks! Sorry bout the luck man.
> 
> I just wait until I see a sac or 2 pop and then chop them and hang them in a garbage bag. Shake it a few times over a couple days, dump it all into a sandwich bag, put that in a pill bottle, then toss it in the freezer.
> 
> Obviously you can amend that however you need to, but it's very easy. Just catch the pollen anyway you can and store it in the freezer.


Its all good man popped 2 more scarabs and 2 odst this is my first time working with regs so its kind of new to me. I like that garbage bag idea thanks bro thats simple! Just dont want the pollen around my other plants seems its easy for them get the pollen if not careful!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 20, 2019)

If im in trying to be logical. I’m thinking my fan had/has pollen inside it from last gro. Blasted it around everywhere. Shit


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 20, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Its all good man popped 2 more scarabs and 2 odst this is my first time working with regs so its kind of new to me. I like that garbage bag idea thanks bro thats simple! Just dont want the pollen around my other plants seems its easy for them get the pollen if not careful!


The Scarabs usually show around 3-4 weeks, the ODST around 4-5 weeks for males. I usually run at least 4 at a time of whatever regs I run. Helps to judge keepers. Space constraints can really get in the way of that though. I guess I'll have to make some fems...

Yea, I use the bag to pollinate them too. Just put a little pollen into a small brown paper bag and tape it over a branch or nug. You want a separate area entirely for anything pollinated. Don't even bother trying in your flower tent.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 20, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> If im in trying to be logical. I’m thinking my fan had/has pollen inside it from last gro. Blasted it around everywhere. Shit


Seed bud is still smokeable and it's better than what you can buy most of the time anyway. 

You need a different space to breed or that's gonna keep happening.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> The Scarabs usually show around 3-4 weeks, the ODST around 4-5 weeks for males. I usually run at least 4 at a time of whatever regs I run. Helps to judge keepers. Space constraints can really get in the way of that though. I guess I'll have to make some fems...
> 
> Yea, I use the bag to pollinate them too. Just put a little pollen into a small brown paper bag and tape it over a branch or nug. You want a separate area entirely for anything pollinated. Don't even bother trying in your flower tent.


Yeah id never try it in my flower tent lol wouldnt be bad to get the pollen while its there then just save it for the future. How long does that shit last in the freezer?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 20, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Yeah id never try it in my flower tent lol wouldnt be bad to get the pollen while its there then just save it for the future. How long does that shit last in the freezer?


Years...


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Years...


Perfect! Mine as well collect it if males pop up would be a waste if not lol thanks bro!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Seed bud is still smokeable and it's better than what you can buy most of the time anyway.
> 
> You need a different space to breed or that's gonna keep happening.


Well trying to be rational again. Being in a not good state with 4x8 of space to work with..... need to forget about pollen for a while. Thanks for the help everyone. Won’t kill these. Ride it out. Replace fans, clean tent more, stay away from pollen.....

I did clean my tent with bleach after last grow because I had that diatemecous earth dust shit everywhere. Bleached the tent. Didn’t touch the fans. Shit. Has to be from the fans.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 20, 2019)

Gifting some ethos and seedsman blueberry clones.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 20, 2019)

?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 20, 2019)

Mail day.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 21, 2019)

Blueberry Obama sounds nice


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 21, 2019)

It’s from that tester girl


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Mail day.
> View attachment 4367803


Where you get your ethos from man? I had emailed getseedsrighthere and they got quite a selection I was surprised


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 21, 2019)

Ethos purple sunset 
 
Check and zoom


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> It’s from that tester girl


The blueberry muffin bubba is one of her cuts not sure where the Obama Kush came from.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 21, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Where you get your ethos from man? I had emailed getseedsrighthere and they got quite a selection I was surprised


I went through the getseedsrighthere email process. Shit was quick and easy. Got here within a week.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I went through the getseedsrighthere email process. Shit was quick and easy. Got here within a week.


They have a nice selection on there was just curious thanks man!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> The blueberry muffin bubba is one of her cuts not sure where the Obama Kush came from.


Oh yeah my bad. Remembered it was one of those.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 21, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> They have a nice selection on there was just curious thanks man!


You’re welcome! They’ve got mad choices I’m grabbing as many of the testers as I can
Cause a lot of them never make it to their big batch production but I’ve seen bud pics on lovin in her eyes IG of the blueberry obama and the shit looks absolutely killer. Hopefully it will be that mimosa sounds fire too. They also added (6) lemon OG haze x ethos cookies as freebies with the new drop so I got 2 fem packs and got like 12 fem tester beans plus the LOGH x ethos cookies so 18 free beans for $200 spent can’t beat that on ethos.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 21, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> You’re welcome! They’ve got mad choices I’m grabbing as many of the testers as I can
> Cause a lot of them never make it to their big batch production but I’ve seen bud pics on lovin in her eyes IG of the blueberry obama and the shit looks absolutely killer. Hopefully it will be that mimosa sounds fire too. They also added (6) lemon OG haze x ethos cookies as freebies with the new drop so I got 2 fem packs and got like 12 fem tester beans plus the LOGH x ethos cookies so 18 free beans for $200 spent can’t beat that on ethos.


Damn thats a hell of a deal cant beat that!


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 22, 2019)

First DWC bucket harvested!



*This is a video but you'll have to click it:

https://media.giphy.com/media/j1zlulZ1JkqizfvrE6/giphy.gif*


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 22, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> First DWC bucket harvested!
> 
> View attachment 4368308
> 
> ...


That’s crazy! I’m on week 3 for my banana hammock


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 22, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> First DWC bucket harvested!
> 
> View attachment 4368308
> 
> ...


Picking up a root ball that says size has good satisfaction.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 22, 2019)

@Moabfighter 

3M


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 22, 2019)

Every leaf is frosty man. Just hope your buds fatten up. You confident in it??


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 22, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Every leaf is frosty man. Just hope your buds fatten up. You confident in it??


Super frosty. Pics don't do it justice. 

I'm sure they will. It should still have a few weeks. I can't complain... other than the size, but that's probably at least half my fault and the rest that it's auto, but I like it.

I can't even begin to describe the smell. You rub the buds and it stinks like... ... I'll have to get back to you on that lol.


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 22, 2019)

Good old USPS
 
Still works tho! Thanks again @Moabfighter !
   
Crazy Glue#1

Crazy Glue #2
 
White rhino was pulled to pop Deez Auto


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 23, 2019)

It's really sad when your shoulder and neck get effed up swapping out lights.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 23, 2019)

Safety first man


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 23, 2019)

Final harvest of purple majik 1&2 and pillow factory.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Final harvest of purple majik 1&2 and pillow factory.
> 
> View attachment 4368904


Those Os man?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Final harvest of purple majik 1&2 and pillow factory.
> 
> View attachment 4368904


How’s your hand feel cutting all that?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Jul 23, 2019)

Deez nugs about a week and a half into flower  

Banana hammock was put into flower 3 days ago


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 23, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Those Os man?


Idk I’ll get weights later this week after they’ve had a chance to burp. More likely 1.5 a big jar and like quarter to half o in the small ones those were my colas I wanted to set aside. All in all not a bad pull however if i could do it again I’d have 2 plants instead of three and spread them out more and probably had a similar yield. Anyway some big dense buds in there regardless.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How’s your hand feel cutting all that?


Man I trimmed a hour or two a night all week long shit was perfectly dried and now they’re gonna cure so it wasn’t horrible lol. But man those were some long nights. Now Time to get my scrog screen built and get my 8 gallon ez store tub in my 2x4 then I’m transferring the LSD to the 8 gallon reservoir and filling the entire tent going to flower under (4) hlg 120’s one big ass DWC plant see what I get I think the scrog will maximize my yields a ton.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Man I trimmed a hour or two a night all week long shit was perfectly dried and now they’re gonna cure so it wasn’t horrible lol. But man those were some long nights. Now Time to get my scrog screen built and get my 8 gallon ez store tub in my 2x4 then I’m transferring the LSD to the 8 gallon reservoir and filling the entire tent going to flower under (4) hlg 120’s one big ass DWC plant see what I get I think the scrog will maximize my yields a ton.


Thought about that myself . Seeing that tropic thunder pisses me off. I should have just done 2 and n flower. I was thinking variety over yield atm with keeping up with you guys in dwc .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Thought about that myself . Seeing that tropic thunder pisses me off. I should have just done 2 and n flower. I was thinking variety over yield atm with keeping up with you guys in dwc .


I hear that! I just figure if I can get a 2x4 space with 2” scrog holes completely full every square and have a cola per square I’ll make out way better. Gives a more even canopy plus mad lollipopping so no dealing with larf or anything bet I can get a pound out of a single plant in a 2x4 idk I just feel it’s the most optimal way to use up a 2x4 space.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I hear that! I just figure if I can get a 2x4 space with 2” scrog holes completely full every square and have a cola per square I’ll make out way better. Gives a more even canopy plus mad lollipopping so no dealing with larf or anything bet I can get a pound out of a single plant in a 2x4 idk I just feel it’s the most optimal way to use up a 2x4 space.


I feel you . I never made a Scrog or used one.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 23, 2019)

@Smokexbreak, hows your LSD doing?
 
Here's mine. Just did the last cuts for the nugbucketz manifold. I swear, 3 days ago she only had 2 branches.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I feel you . I never made a Scrog or used one.


They’re easy especially in conjunction with manifolding. That’s what I plan on doing.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 23, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> @Smokexbreak, hows your LSD doing?
> View attachment 4368975
> Here's mine. Just did the last cuts for the nugbucketz manifold. I swear, 3 days ago she only had 2 branches.


I’ll get some pics tonight. I’m making my topping for my manifold tonight. Been trying to Keep this gal small for as long as possible but now I’ve got room to scrog her so she’s getting moved over once my 8 gallon buckets are here. Gonna fill my whole 2x4 with her


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 23, 2019)

8 gal! How long you plan on veg ?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 23, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> 8 gal! How long you plan on veg ?


Until the whole screen is filled no rush I have 3 plants harvesting and I’m set on bud for awhile lol so however long I need. Gonna drop my plant count and just fill my space focus on just 2-3 plants not 6-8


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 23, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> I’ll get some pics tonight. I’m making my topping for my manifold tonight. Been trying to Keep this gal small for as long as possible but now I’ve got room to scrog her so she’s getting moved over once my 8 gallon buckets are here. Gonna fill my whole 2x4 with her


Great strain to do a scrog on. I hope you get a ton. My pheno has HUGE leaves for such a young plant and her roots are massive. Loving my LSD so far.


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 24, 2019)

Anyone care to join me on YouTube? We could start our own little group and have group chats or whatever. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnoiIw-Y-dKwoXnIXMKHOdg


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 24, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Anyone care to join me on YouTube? We could start our own little group and have group chats or whatever.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnoiIw-Y-dKwoXnIXMKHOdg


Never done it but why the fuck not


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 24, 2019)

Got one of these finally. And wooooo doggy I’m lit! 

 

Oh and here’s banana Hammock week 3 of flower. She’s getting really stacked.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 25, 2019)

Mine still doesn’t have a smell


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 25, 2019)

Are you using pk boosters ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 25, 2019)

Mine still doesn’t have a smell


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 25, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Are you using pk boosters ?


Mines not really terpy either. But no on the pk booster just following that feed schedule I was given by another member here on RIU. I’ve began tapering my N this week and added another 5ml per gallon of bloom so yes I’ve boosted PK but with the trio nothing extra.


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 25, 2019)

just watched a nukeheads video claiming you can flavor your herb with candy and gum in your feed. lmao. mentions false info out there in the same bro science video. wtf


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 25, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Mines not really terpy either. But no on the pk booster just following that feed schedule I was given by another member here on RIU. I’ve began tapering my N this week and added another 5ml per gallon of bloom so yes I’ve boosted PK but with the trio nothing extra.


How are you lowering your N? Using less micro?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 25, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How are you lowering your N? Using less micro?


Less grow and less calmag.


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 25, 2019)

got one of these bad boys coming tomorrow this thing will make life so much easier. 6 foot chords pop them in and get readings outside my tent.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 25, 2019)

Make things real easy. How’s it been reaping the rewards finally ?


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 25, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Make things real easy. How’s it been reaping the rewards finally ?


I’m outfitting my entire grow to be DWC. Just bought my 2x4 bucket next will be my 4x4’s the nugs are huge dude for less than 30 days... biggest buds I’ve grown. Sold on the ease and size of hydro with the right tools.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 25, 2019)

I’m only 13 days in from switch . No smell .. better smoke good .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 25, 2019)

@Moabfighter 

 
 


Well, she's pretty well covered in trichs. The smell is somewhere between Comet cleaner and some kind of tart fruit smell, almost like fermenting fruit cocktail.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 25, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> got one of these bad boys coming tomorrow this thing will make life so much easier. 6 foot chords pop them in and get readings outside my tent.
> 
> View attachment 4369744


For plant germination?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 25, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @Moabfighter
> 
> View attachment 4369806
> View attachment 4369807
> ...


Nice colors .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 26, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> For plant germination?


Nah for ph and ppm. Idk why it says that lol. But it’s just a ph/ppm meter.


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 26, 2019)

Heres my banana hammock! Day 9F


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 26, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> Heres my banana hammock! Day 9F


She’s the stretchy one too!! Tame the beast!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 26, 2019)

I put a piece of tape around a main before flower . I’ll give measurement off stretch when she’s done


----------



## BigOleNugs19 (Jul 26, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> She’s the stretchy one too!! Tame the beast!


 Supercropped her. Hope she handles the stress!


----------



## Smokexbreak (Jul 26, 2019)

BigOleNugs19 said:


> View attachment 4370201 Supercropped her. Hope she handles the stress!


She will Be good she’s vigorous as hell after the first month of veg.


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 27, 2019)

This Crazy Glue looks like it could be a real keeper. I see what looks like a giant mite in the pic but it's a chunk of soil. Already building trichs.


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 27, 2019)

#2 is ok.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 27, 2019)

Bh back right. 
 

Bh


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 27, 2019)

How can I crop dust ppl if no one is in the room ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 27, 2019)

You have some nice looking buds!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> You have some nice looking buds!


Million percent my best ever. I blame the genetics. I guess lol idk.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 27, 2019)

You have those 96s !


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 29, 2019)

can't wait for these to seed.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 29, 2019)

Wtf is that ?


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 29, 2019)

Heavenly blue morning glory


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 29, 2019)

Looks heavenly. I need something for my outdoors that can take high heat high humidity and rain.


----------



## schmebulock (Jul 29, 2019)

looks like a portal for gnomes...


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 29, 2019)

they love the heat and all. climbing over the top of my house already


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 29, 2019)

I shall call this pepper, Satan's Frumunda Cheese. So damn hot


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 29, 2019)

Fuckin morning glory LSA lol. Trippy stuff


----------



## JonathanT (Jul 29, 2019)

So I did a thing. 
 
Floor liner? Nah, it's a free wall. Perpetual incoming.


----------



## Veronavb (Jul 30, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> Does anyone know what this is? Cal mag def spots?? What to do to fix
> 
> It’s on my BIG ASS white Widow xxl... so it must be fixed
> View attachment 4324335
> ...


Hit with some epsom salts looks like defiecient in mag


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 30, 2019)

Rain


JonathanT said:


> I shall call this pepper, Satan's Frumunda Cheese. So damn hot
> View attachment 4371638


love hot foods . Anyone ever watch that show hot ones ?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 30, 2019)

Veronavb said:


> Hit with some epsom salts looks like defiecient in mag


Seems like everything around my house is deficient in mag these days. 
Gonna have to make a run to Wal-mart to get another 8 pounder for 5 bucks. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Equate-Multi-Purpose-Epsom-Salt-128-oz/690032288


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 30, 2019)

Bh


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Bh



Looks real nice! She's loving life.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 30, 2019)

@Moabfighter


----------



## iceman2494 (Jul 30, 2019)

You think heats got her or will she harden up ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Jul 30, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> You think heats got her or will she harden up ?


If the heat is going to make these buds loose, should have by now. They're pretty hard and tight. Guess we will see. She's still got a while.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 30, 2019)

BH getting some purple. Awesome. Smells of.... bananas.


----------



## JonathanT (Aug 1, 2019)

Got a new sponsor for the YouTube channel. Tip-Pot! Looks awesome. grow vertical, tip to flower, use the rack to dry on! Keeps fungus gnats at bay.


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 1, 2019)

Looks cool .


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 1, 2019)

As a sponsor do you get to test ?


----------



## JonathanT (Aug 1, 2019)

Yea. I highly suggest making a channel and spending time with it


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 1, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Yea. I highly suggest making a channel and spending time with it


I don’t know what to say and I don’t like to be filmed


----------



## JonathanT (Aug 1, 2019)

I'm like that myself lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 1, 2019)

Then what do you do ?


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 1, 2019)

Ole lady smashing my plants literally. Just know I only have ever loved my family until the total end

Hate to get too open but long story short she’s been texting my boss sending pics whatever black and white confirmed for the last month. Been Hell since

She bit the back of my head twice earlier. 

Literally. Shaving head tomorrow for proof

Threatening cops and shit. She allowed this to happen...... both go down worst case scenario. Need to leave butbmy 91 Ford festiva break went out a few days ago been driving to work burbhard to get far. Have to shift into 2nd then 1st to hopefully stop........ idk man


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ole lady smashing my plants literally. Just know I only have ever loved my family until the total end
> 
> Hate to get too open but long story short she’s been texting my boss sending pics whatever black and white confirmed for the last month. Been Hell since
> 
> ...


Get rid of the plants and leave !


----------



## Veronavb (Aug 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Bh


Looks like a good'n nice job


----------



## Veronavb (Aug 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Get rid of the plants and leave !


Yeah get away i agree with iceman


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Aug 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ole lady smashing my plants literally. Just know I only have ever loved my family until the total end
> 
> Hate to get too open but long story short she’s been texting my boss sending pics whatever black and white confirmed for the last month. Been Hell since
> 
> ...


I agree with ice here man... get the hell out of there! You can always set up and start a grow again once your in a safe place ya know


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Ole lady smashing my plants literally. Just know I only have ever loved my family until the total end
> 
> Hate to get too open but long story short she’s been texting my boss sending pics whatever black and white confirmed for the last month. Been Hell since
> 
> ...


Big Steve said he had you a spot on the couch to crash .


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 2, 2019)

Gave all my veg plants away

Ole boys tents full. 

Now gotta flip the flowering ones or put them outside. May do that.


----------



## JonathanT (Aug 2, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Gave all my veg plants away
> 
> Ole boys tents full.
> 
> Now gotta flip the flowering ones or put them outside. May do that.


Use some vice grips and smash the brake line on the broken side, fill with fluid and go


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Aug 2, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Big Steve said he had you a spot on the couch to crash .


Id totally be down if he was near me yall already know


----------



## kroc (Aug 3, 2019)

Seems like the two sites I kept up with Ethos on no longer carry them, anyone got a recommendation for seedbanks? Preferably one that takes CC?


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 3, 2019)

kroc said:


> Seems like the two sites I kept up with Ethos on no longer carry them, anyone got a recommendation for seedbanks? Preferably one that takes CC?


Maineclonecompany is where I got all my ethos


----------



## JonathanT (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 3, 2019)

Fuckin banana hammock. Can’t get a good pic but god damn it may be the best plant in the tent. Killer. 


Purple now-mangled-by-a-bitch- Sunset


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 3, 2019)

Have about 5 concerts in the next month and every show is in her name. The credit card. Trying to keep my mouth shut thru concert season and harvest then I’m bouncing


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Fuckin banana hammock. Can’t get a good pic but god damn it may be the best plant in the tent. Killer.
> View attachment 4373882
> 
> Purple now-mangled-by-a-bitch- Sunset
> View attachment 4373883


Don’t see nothing wrong with it ? You have your priorities all mixed up. Hope it works out dude .


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Don’t see nothing wrong with it ? You have your priorities all mixed up. Hope it works out dude .


I have a 91 Ford festiva and no money right now because had to fix breaks yesterday that was 200 bucks. Insurance and tags last week were 200 aswell. No family to stay with. Could sleep in car. Idk. Sons forst day of school on two weeks. Want to see it

I’d like more opinions. What should I be doing? For real. I’m a loner and no one to lean on. What’s right or wrong here. Sons mine but no paternity test so I know I won’t see him until court the day I walk out.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 3, 2019)

Smoking myself a chunk of brisket for dinner. Not sure where she is or care.


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Smoking myself a chunk of brisket for dinner. Not sure where she is or care.


Feel you man. Just sayin as long as your in her house with plants . That’s egg shell walking .


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Feel you man. Just sayin as long as your in her house with plants . That’s egg shell walking .


I think she’s catching on I haven’t got a bill here or anything tied to the address where the plants are, while everything she has.......is. Seems like she’s putting her head down and shutting up. She knows the veg plants are gone, and these are finishing. Asked why I gave veg away cuz we had rest of life together to flower...... just told her it was too many. Giving those plants away was conformation that it’s over very soon. I made that decision. Could’ve kept em. Could pretend shit never happened. But had to take that step to get one foot out the door. Adding chicks on Facebook and shit. Haven’t talked to any. But been mingling around some driving around by myself out of town, hanging out with my cousin who has his priorities in line. I’ll be fine without her. There’s someone out there who won’t ever talk to my boss behind my back, and that’s my new goal. Find that person. Not today. Not tomorrow. But sometime, that person will come. No use settling with a whore.


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> I have a 91 Ford festiva and no money right now because had to fix breaks yesterday that was 200 bucks. Insurance and tags last week were 200 aswell. No family to stay with. Could sleep in car. Idk. Sons forst day of school on two weeks. Want to see it
> 
> I’d like more opinions. What should I be doing? For real. I’m a loner and no one to lean on. What’s right or wrong here. Sons mine but no paternity test so I know I won’t see him until court the day I walk out.


I’m sure she’ll let you see him . Your boss hadn’t hit you up yet ?


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I’m sure she’ll let you see him . Your boss hadn’t hit you up yet ?


I drove donuts around him the other day I chased him home and his ole lady brought him a baseball bat to his car so I did donuts in the road in my little red Ford festiva in circles around him. Was fun for a few mins then I was like hmmm wonder what happen if I stop? So I stop and he just stands there And I tell him dog you got a baseball bat, fuckin swing it. Dude turned around and walked away....... he’s a punk. I messaged his wife before and told her tell him please meet after work, hands elbows knees and feet only, next day dude has baseball bat...... been working with crew in different town. Haven’t seen him seen him except since that baseball bat day and he wouldn’t swing it.....


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 3, 2019)

lol . Guess she’s ok with him talking to your girl ?


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 3, 2019)

Yeah. Told her hope he didn’t get to have the dignity of keeping his family cuz this cost me mine. She said “we do this to each other a lot and always work through it”

Lmfao. 

Excited for the other side man. At the end of the day, my son will be old enough/smart enough to realize what his mom did, and it won’t actually have been my fault we aren’t together anymore. May take many years before he knows. But, this wasn’t daddy’s fault......


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 3, 2019)

Do what you gotta do . I took two pitchers and threw 2 air stones in them . Cut the lid to fit a solo cup into them . If it works the clones live . If not then I tried and I didn’t have to toss rooted clones .this cost me a mere 4$ for 2 pitchers and 2 cheap air stones .


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 3, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Do what you gotta do . I took two pitchers and threw 2 air stones in them . Cut the lid to fit a solo cup into them . If it works the clones live . If not then I tried and I didn’t have to toss rooted clones .this cost me a mere 4$ for 2 pitchers and 2 cheap air stones .


Should see my root system of my cherry Garcia DWC lol. I just pour water in every day and roll with it. Plant doesn’t look best. Roots do though lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 3, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Should see my root system of my cherry Garcia DWC lol. I just pour water in every day and roll with it. Plant doesn’t look best. Roots do though lol


Think these 2 are skunk hero and tropic thunder. The cherry Garcia and purple sunset both have had it a little rough. Got them back on track . These 3 in veg will be pretty big when they hit flower .


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 3, 2019)

Why the fuck we talkin on here . Just text fool .


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 4, 2019)

@bigggsteve89 what was that auction site you used on ig ?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Aug 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> @bigggsteve89 what was that auction site you used on ig ?


Stargateseedvault


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Aug 6, 2019)

Holy shit! I missed a lot. 

Hope you're all good Moab. If shit goes that far south, head north. I have a spare place for you to crash if you need. You can probably transfer jobs to right up here. 

Peace out, stay frosty.


----------



## JonathanT (Aug 6, 2019)

How you doing Moab?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Aug 6, 2019)

3M. She's not really purple, just the light, so I added a sunlight shot.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 6, 2019)

Hell yeah dog sorry it’s leafy :/


----------



## JonathanT (Aug 6, 2019)

It's been very difficult to not top my plants. If you need a vaca I'm close.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Aug 6, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Hell yeah dog sorry it’s leafy :/


It's not too bad.

This bitch is leafy. Gonna be massive fucking buds, but I dunno who's trimming them.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 7, 2019)

Wish pics showed the whole story. Purple sunset sample. Iceman you’re gonna have to see this shit IRL soon.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Aug 7, 2019)

Frosty!


----------



## JonathanT (Aug 7, 2019)

that is just damn beautiful Moab


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 7, 2019)

Havent opened my tent but to water/feed maybe three or four times in the last three weeks. Winging it, making do....but.....::: shits not hard. Best pot I’ve ever grown/seen/owned 110%. Been trying to find bud for weeks but no one will hook me up from work cuz they don’t wanna flip an O at once cuz can’t make much of it. Someone buys an o, breaks it down into 8ths.... plenty of money. I don’t want an 8th. I want an O. But fuck em in two weeks I’ll have a few os of amazing buds. Messaging a few people about homes a couple hours away if you catch my drift..... have a check I haven’t even cashed from work. Living cheap as shit, peanut butter sandwiches for work every day etc at best, but...... going to adapt, improve, and overcome.


----------



## JonathanT (Aug 7, 2019)

man rent this way is cheap. 200 a month for my 2 bed trailer


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Aug 8, 2019)

Anyone know how many days on the deez nuggs?


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 8, 2019)

Mine won’t go into flower till flower tent is open . Looks good though


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Aug 8, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Anyone know how many days on the deez nuggs?


This Deez nuggs cross is at day 68 and she's putting on good weight now. Hopefully be done around 76-80. Don't know how much influence this widow has though. Grows like a widow, but not familiar with DN.


----------



## JonathanT (Aug 9, 2019)

Crazy Glue #1 
 
Crazy Glue #2
 
Moabs Deez Nugs x WW


----------



## JonathanT (Aug 9, 2019)

She's a freaking pretty girl so far. She'll be tied up to the Tip-Pot by Monday.


----------



## schmebulock (Aug 10, 2019)

@Moabfighter brother, maybe it's time to switch to a new profession? life shouldn't be as hard as you've got it, man. There are good women out there who will support a garden. Hell, there are good women out there who will support a garden, help you grow, and NOT bite your head. There are better jobs that don't risk your life daily. There are jobs that are much closer to home!

a lot of us on here are in information technology - do you have a knack at all with PC's? you could get trained on a pc and be making 35k in 5 months and if you have a knack for it you could climb very fast. I'm not sure what you make logging, but my first 3 jobs in IT were 35k, 42k, and then 55k, respectively... and it's gone up from there.... if you become a programmer expect to start around 45/50 and climb to 100k easily.... plus you're sitting in a chair, not falling!

i just see you struggling, brother, and let's be honest, your support cast around home sucks. They don't seem to have your best interests at heart... so maybe it's time to change the supporting cast.


----------



## JonathanT (Aug 10, 2019)

So my Tip-pot came in today. Crazy Glue is getting strapped in for the ride. It even has a drip pan. It's a scrog, a Vertical scrog, a drying rack, stackable, and has a drain pan. Great value and quality!


----------



## schmebulock (Aug 10, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> So my Tip-pot came in today. Crazy Glue is getting strapped in for the ride. It even has a drip pan. It's a scrog, a Vertical scrog, a drying rack, stackable, and has a drain pan. Great value and quality!


pretty clever design!


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 10, 2019)

Somehow made it to KISS in Charlotte tonight. Hanging in there best I can. Ole lady busted my bong earlier.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 10, 2019)

Nice rig jonathon. Deez nugs seemingly took longer than most autos to finish BTW. Not worth pulling early. It’ll sticky up a lot and smell hardcore dank by the end


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 10, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @Moabfighter brother, maybe it's time to switch to a new profession? life shouldn't be as hard as you've got it, man. There are good women out there who will support a garden. Hell, there are good women out there who will support a garden, help you grow, and NOT bite your head. There are better jobs that don't risk your life daily. There are jobs that are much closer to home!
> 
> a lot of us on here are in information technology - do you have a knack at all with PC's? you could get trained on a pc and be making 35k in 5 months and if you have a knack for it you could climb very fast. I'm not sure what you make logging, but my first 3 jobs in IT were 35k, 42k, and then 55k, respectively... and it's gone up from there.... if you become a programmer expect to start around 45/50 and climb to 100k easily.... plus you're sitting in a chair, not falling!
> 
> i just see you struggling, brother, and let's be honest, your support cast around home sucks. They don't seem to have your best interests at heart... so maybe it's time to change the supporting cast.


Feel you man. 100/100 people have told me wtf am I still doing with this person


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 10, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Somehow made it to KISS in Charlotte tonight. Hanging in there best I can. Ole lady busted my bong earlier.


Sounds like fun .


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 11, 2019)

Veg


----------



## ClydeWalters (Aug 11, 2019)

What’s up my long-lost brothers just figured I’d finally show my face it’s been in months since Allison passed away and left me here to grow alone... without the family of my dreams..

I miss my brothers and I have GREAT news!

I’m working as an apprentice under 31 year Cannabis veteran Master Grower from California. His apprentice never showed up for work but I showed up for work that day and was showing him pictures of my white widow double XL that I grew and he immediately offered me the apprenticeship instead!!!

I have 800 CBD plants that are under my care , I tend to them seven days a week.

I’m building a total of 14 greenhouses.
But I already have three that are operational currently the last one is being finished tomorrow or the next day. number three I mean

Trying to convince them to switch to quantum boards instead of metal halide supplemental veg lighting ( to keep the plants from flowering too early) 70% of my power comes from the sun the other 30% comes all of my top notch lights that I have access to now

How in the stream is 800 secret sauce plants  I’m expecting 5 pounds off of each plant at least according to My Master Grower      

This was the very last photo I ever took of Allison before she died. Just wanted to share that with my brothers... I miss her so much ... so now I just work on the Hemp Farm seven days a week to keep my mind off things and needles out of my arms.



I really truly almost had her boys… Fucking heroin

Theres some photos for you guys to check out and I don’t even have to hide my face because it’s completely legal fuck 5-0 anyways

I lost the woman of my dreams but at least this dream finally came true I get to be a cannabis grower for the rest of my life  I even have my own $200,000 camper on site just in case I don’t want to drive home I can live there they said . Just not ready to give up their house that Ally passed away in yet...

Anyways that’s really good to see everybody and I hope everyone is doing well especially you @Moabfighter

Love y’all, Plants are looking great guys!!

~Clyde


----------



## ClydeWalters (Aug 11, 2019)

schmebulock said:


> @Moabfighter brother, maybe it's time to switch to a new profession? life shouldn't be as hard as you've got it, man. There are good women out there who will support a garden. Hell, there are good women out there who will support a garden, help you grow, and NOT bite your head. There are better jobs that don't risk your life daily. There are jobs that are much closer to home!
> 
> a lot of us on here are in information technology - do you have a knack at all with PC's? you could get trained on a pc and be making 35k in 5 months and if you have a knack for it you could climb very fast. I'm not sure what you make logging, but my first 3 jobs in IT were 35k, 42k, and then 55k, respectively... and it's gone up from there.... if you become a programmer expect to start around 45/50 and climb to 100k easily.... plus you're sitting in a chair, not falling!
> 
> i just see you struggling, brother, and let's be honest, your support cast around home sucks. They don't seem to have your best interests at heart... so maybe it's time to change the supporting cast.


 If I can find a job as Master Grower‘s apprentice you totally could too bro go hunt around the Hemp Farm‘s just show up and say listen I grow amazing weed let’s talk . It’s how I did it I literally got out of my car and I chased my dream

And it Worked!!

I lost my girl to bro but life does move on I promise you it might take a little Xanax and Klonopin to get you there like you did for me... She’s been dead for a month now and I’m still here and alive and OK


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Aug 11, 2019)

ClydeWalters said:


> What’s up my long-lost brothers just figured I’d finally show my face it’s been in months since Allison passed away and left me here to grow alone... without the family of my dreams..
> 
> I miss my brothers and I have GREAT news!
> 
> ...


Glad to see your okay clyde... sorry bout your girl bro keep your head up man gotta stay positive we are all here for you man!


----------



## ClydeWalters (Aug 12, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> Glad to see your okay clyde... sorry bout your girl bro keep your head up man gotta stay positive we are all here for you man!


Thanks brother it’s good to hear from you guys again or at least One of you LOL


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 12, 2019)

Anyone know optimal drying humidity? Purple sunset somehow is alsmosy readying. Have about ten more days. Starting flush.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 12, 2019)

Sorry Clyde get on here for a half a second then off. Last few weeks been insane 

On another note BH seems finicky still food wise. Getting a lotta yellow leaves. Idk.


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 12, 2019)

I don’t get on this site much .


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 12, 2019)

I will say the douche bags at seedsherenow won’t even let me buy the sour chocolate cheese strain . Fuck em .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Aug 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I don’t get on this site much .


Same here man I check it probably once a week lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 12, 2019)

Magically all the good ppl are disappearing lmao .


----------



## Smokexbreak (Aug 12, 2019)

Banana Hammock DWC

@ClydeWalters


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Banana Hammock DWC
> 
> @ClydeWalters
> 
> View attachment 4378318 View attachment 4378316 View attachment 4378314


See your tops have that purp color too . Here’s my skunk hero


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Banana Hammock DWC
> 
> @ClydeWalters
> 
> View attachment 4378318 View attachment 4378316 View attachment 4378314


My bh lights out


----------



## Smokexbreak (Aug 12, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone know optimal drying humidity? Purple sunset somehow is alsmosy readying. Have about ten more days. Starting flush.


50-55%


----------



## Smokexbreak (Aug 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> My bh lights out


She’s looking good bro!


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 12, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> She’s looking good bro!


If yours is like looking into the future .. I’m happy lol . Been an interesting ride .


----------



## kroc (Aug 12, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> I will say the douche bags at seedsherenow won’t even let me buy the sour chocolate cheese strain . Fuck em .


Yeah all i gotta say is their customer service guys a joke, never had such a hard time trying to give someone money LOL. Eventually said fuck it and went somewhere else.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 13, 2019)

Bh back right. Been neglecting my plants bad last few weeks. Is what it is. Strong colors and smells.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 15, 2019)

Popping some autos fuck it. Did one of all my crosses and a few oddballs from seedsman. Heavyweight seeds wipeout express auto and fastbuds six shooter auto. And a candy dawg auto by Dutch passion. Was digging for my Mephisto seeds and couldn’t find them. Fuck it. If anyone has any spare Mephisto holla


----------



## ClydeWalters (Aug 17, 2019)

Smokexbreak said:


> Banana Hammock DWC
> 
> @ClydeWalters
> 
> View attachment 4378318 View attachment 4378316 View attachment 4378314


Fuckin wow dawg!!! Lookin naaaassaaasty!!!!! I knew you’d get it. Told u didn’t i?

Here’s what I’m up to  800 of these bitches lol


Picked up four of my strongest ones and I’m transplanted them to 20 gallon bags and I’m going to throw them out in the field in full direct sunlight with a normal light schedule and just flour them out.

 

800 you see in the first photo are in the “re-veg” stage. The Master Grower from California that I’m apprenticing under was flown in to fix that situation LOL and the previous people were removed from the project.

They started fresh with all their employees and I was there very first one

Are you in a bit I’ll be making 35 bucks an hour and running my own CBD hemp farm until we get THC legal.

For now I get to fuckIn GROW and get PAID to do so. THC or not... Clyde won!! I didn’t lose quite everything....
Love y’all

Clyde out


----------



## kroc (Aug 17, 2019)

Shit clyde, wishing you good health and happy gardens. Probably dont even notice my name but im thinkin of ya bud. Keep truckin', thats the dream job right there!


----------



## ClydeWalters (Aug 17, 2019)

kroc said:


> Shit clyde, wishing you good health and happy gardens. Probably dont even notice my name but im thinkin of ya bud. Keep truckin', thats the dream job right there!


I see your brother and I feel your positivity


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 17, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 17, 2019)

Clyde you know you can get a license for like 50 bucks and do that cbd stuff in your home right?


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 17, 2019)

Skunk hero dwc .


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 17, 2019)

Fat buds man nice


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 17, 2019)

Ethos banana hammock


----------



## Smokexbreak (Aug 19, 2019)

Final Banana Hammock pics before chop. I’ll have harves pics later this week and then final dry weights and close ups of finished product in a couple weeks.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 19, 2019)

Looks good man do you know when you flopped to flower? I thought I flipped first but think I still have a solid month to go but could be way off


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 19, 2019)

Not dry anymore.....


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Aug 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Not dry anymore.....
> View attachment 4381973


The kief is awesome bro ive been topping bowls or blunts with it. Lemme know on that cart I was debating on ordering one


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 19, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> The kief is awesome bro ive been topping bowls or blunts with it. Lemme know on that cart I was debating on ordering one


All insane

Wedding cake wax the best smoke product I’ve ever had in my life. 

Cart oil is THICK


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Aug 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> All insane
> 
> Wedding cake wax the best smoke product I’ve ever had in my life.
> 
> Cart oil is THICK


Hes got some good stuff bro glad you jumped on board with it cant beat a care package


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 20, 2019)

Oh okay smoke so I see you were gonna put in flower on June 27. Mine started making buds between July 4-7 so if it takes ten days to start flower we are right on track together. So what 55-60 days from July 4-7th is about a first week of September harvest right. I’ll start flushing mine in about ten days


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Oh okay smoke so I see you were gonna put in flower on June 27. Mine started making buds between July 4-7 so if it takes ten days to start flower we are right on track together. So what 55-60 days from July 4-7th is about a first week of September harvest right. I’ll start flushing mine in about ten days


He cut his today I think .


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> He cut his today I think .


No shit? Seems early I dunno I guess my memory is off
Damn. BH coming to an end apparently. Mines looking closer than i previously thought. Where’d the time go...... thought once the purple sunset finished the BH would have a month to go, but I guess the BH is going quicker, or the purple sunset is finishing slower, than schedule anticipated. 

BH reeks for real


----------



## JonathanT (Aug 24, 2019)

I might not be around much longer. Been having bad chest pain to the left of my sternum. Xrays, mri, tons of blood work today. my blood comes out Brown and hemastitized, blood cells bursting. pulse was fluctuating between 65 - 120s, Bp all over the place.


----------



## JonathanT (Aug 24, 2019)

I Don't know how to talk to my kids about this.


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 24, 2019)

How old are they ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 24, 2019)

Pulling for you jt


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Aug 24, 2019)

Wishing you the best jt! If you need someone to talk to bro drop me a line im always here


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 24, 2019)

Yo man please get better soon. Medicine is great these days and a lot of times people can be treated and have a stable life for a vast amount of conditions out there. Surely there will be a fix for yours. Rock on man stay strong. Stay healthy. Drink your milk and eat your vitamins and say your prayers


----------



## kroc (Aug 24, 2019)

Ye sendin some love your way Jonathan


----------



## JonathanT (Aug 24, 2019)

Sons are 17&18. I haven't given up but my heart sure is


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 25, 2019)

Think positive.


----------



## JonathanT (Aug 25, 2019)

The list of things I can't eat, drink or take is ridiculous... They Don't even want me taking Tylenol or Excedrin to help with my pain. No salt, pepper, uncooked veggies, milk, cheese, butter, nothing with tomatoes, list goes on for 4 pages. I'm down to tuna and steamed veggies. No coffee....... even decaf.


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 25, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> The list of things I can't eat, drink or take is ridiculous... They Don't even want me taking Tylenol or Excedrin to help with my pain. No salt, pepper, uncooked veggies, milk, cheese, butter, nothing with tomatoes, list goes on for 4 pages. I'm down to tuna and steamed veggies. No coffee....... even decaf.


Not sure what you have going on . That sounds like a hell of a dos and donts .


----------



## ClydeWalters (Aug 28, 2019)

what’s up my motherfucking long lost very much Missed brothers !!! Up putting into 20 gallon pots all day long today this is just one green house with supplemental lighting to keep them in re-veg. The sun does most of the heavy lifting but we run the lights 18 hours a day and six hours off at 10:30 PM. 4:30 in the morning they snap back on. On fucking believable power spike to fire up this many thousand white lights all at once off one line! We had to have special tech electricians come in. Just wanted to show you guys the farm and how it was doing and if there’s any investors out there looking to invest give me a buzz cause we’ve got one hell of an operation going on 

 

Can you just told me they’re gonna let me run a 10 x 30 tent all to myself full of nothing but CBD auto flowers!!!! Can you fucking believe that I didn’t even know there was such a thing !!! Royal queen seeds has one that comes down below 1% THC every time. I just have to find a way to get it down to .3% and I’ll be in fucking business boys supersize sea of green with nothing but quantum boards and some really awesome soil or if I’m lucky they let me do flood and drain. But I’m only the assistant Master Grower so I don’t get to make any of the decisions sadly... Maybe with the auto flowers I will though Though, who’s the old man don’t know a goddamn thing about them lol. And I’ve grown one of the biggest I’ve ever seen besides that auto Ultimate lol. My white widow double XL is part of the reason I got this job in the first place because I was able to showcase that plant . They immediately knew that I didn’t fuck around one little bit Lol and for one reason or another I knew my shit or enough of it to be worth a damn and I was the first employee that they hired. 

It’s called Regen. I don’t know if there’s anything online about it yet that’s not my job I don’t have anything to do with that stuff I’m just THE plant guy, literally, which is the most amazing job in the world let me tell you. And in about two years all of this is switching straight over to THC and only about 30% of it will remain CBD because there still money in it but there’s a lot more money in THC than there is CBD that’s for sure. 

And since this is all legal as fuck I can show my face I could even say my name if I wanted to but I’m probably not going to again even though most of you probably know it because I’m retarded and I let it slip once LOL ( please don’t be an buttmumch and repeat it lol )

Got my LED pro shades lookin sharppp
 

I know I just lost my wife but for a guy who just lost his wife I’ve got to say thank God I have this one little outlet of joy. These plants saved my life because I had full intentions of ending it so I can see her again. But then this gig landed in my lap right at the right time with the right people at the right place with the right pay and incredible potential for my future. In 2 to 3 years I will be D Master Grower for Regen at this location. With 14x 30’ x 90’ state of the art humidity and temperature and even CO2 controlled sealed clean green and a few smaller ones Like 30 x 30 or 10 x 30 for propagation and experimentation plus my 30 x 30 auto flower all indoor state of the art facility that I’m going to build just for a little old Clyde. And I’m going to turn out some really really need CBD auto flowers that I don’t think any of us have ever seen before. I know the ones we’re going with are by royal queen seeds check their CBD auto flowers it’s the one that says it gets below 1% and has a really cool name I just can’t fucking remember it. 

But I do have a picture of it! Hang on a second 
 
 

I’m gonna fit as many as I can in that 30 x 30 and probably do Koko drain to waste because it would be easy! Plus @Smokexbreak could help me with all that because I know he has experience with it  pretty excited about it I didn’t even know that they had those yet. Now we’ve got auto flowers with 30+ percent THC and CBD auto flowers with less than 1% THC there’s got to be one out there that’s got .3% there’s just got to be! Fuck maybe I’ll make one I’ll get one of those machines that test your THC levels and I’ll breed my lowest level testing plans together in the back read them and see if I can get the trait to lower the THC. 

Anyways just wanted to say hi and share what was going on in Clyde’s world I have full-time work available if you can move to Asheville North Carolina or Candler North Carolina. 

No fucking joke we need five like really really good growers people we can trust people that I know shit like that would be ideal just a thought

Think about you guys all the time only wishing I had the time of day to go through the forums like I used to but sadly I do not so until next time my friends! Drop me a reply if you want and tag me or send me a private message if you have anything to share say I don’t wanna miss it and have it get lost in the thread LOL


----------



## ClydeWalters (Aug 28, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Sons are 17&18. I haven't given up but my heart sure is


 Bro I know exactly what you’re feeling like and even more... keep your head up brother it really could always be worse.... i’ll never have Ally back even if I had the choice to try to think positive and just know that someone somewhere some little grow baby girl hot shot is going to fall in love with you and you’re gonna be happier than fuck up because everything happens for a reason brother 

If Clyde can do it you can do it and you know what I just went through in detail... So chin up I want to see you and hear about you doing well my friend you should move your ass out here and fucking work with me


----------



## ClydeWalters (Aug 28, 2019)

Yo I’m so high that I thought that was at @Moabfighter‘s post 

But still I meant when I said minus the part about you knowing when I just went through in detail


----------



## JonathanT (Aug 28, 2019)

keeping my head up. doc tomorrow.


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 29, 2019)

Bh chop next couple days . Purple sunset and cg going into flower right after . Sour chocolate cheese and blueberry Obama next on deck to go in dwc .


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 29, 2019)

Chopped purple sunset. My BH still growing along.....

 
Purple sunset


----------



## ClydeWalters (Aug 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Chopped purple sunset. My BH still growing along.....
> 
> View attachment 4386886
> Purple sunset


Gorgeous


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Chopped purple sunset. My BH still growing along.....
> 
> View attachment 4386886
> Purple sunset


That bh should be done by now bro . Let it go to long it’ll herm.


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 29, 2019)

Plucked this tester nug off the bh . I’ll be chopping in a couple days .


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 29, 2019)

Bh has a good fade going . Skunk hero is just a big bitch . Nugs on that skunk are all grenades . Everything is dwc . Really excited on the glittlez that I “ uncle Ben” trained . Sour chocolate cheese and something else I’m going to start germing in the next couple days.. if weather permits me .


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 29, 2019)

Check it out. Swear it appears not ready


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 29, 2019)

Purple sunset is some top level shit


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Check it out. Swear it appears not ready
> View attachment 4387011


Looks good ! Keep an eye on it . I cut n out for most part . I hit it with a heavy pk and I’m going to let it ride out till chop . That purple sunset looks good man . SAVE this time lol .


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Purple sunset is some top level shit
> View attachment 4387012


How much did you get off that girl?


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 29, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> How much did you get off that girl?


Got 78 grams man dry no stems etc. straight up all smokeable, 78 grams. Can’t complain. 

Oh yeah. Stocking up on that stoner dude shit every week or so and just gonna put my homegrown back etc


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 29, 2019)

pk boost is something I have but don’t use because I’m uninformed on it. I have read it’s terrible stuff if you use it at wrong times. Great at right time. 

When do you use yours man just at end?? Wonder if PK boost is any similar to what cha Ching has in it. I really want to send you some of that man if you’d use it. It makes my stuff frosty and sticky as fuck. Grinder always gets tough to turn after a half o or so


----------



## iceman2494 (Aug 29, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> pk boost is something I have but don’t use because I’m uninformed on it. I have read it’s terrible stuff if you use it at wrong times. Great at right time.
> 
> When do you use yours man just at end?? Wonder if PK boost is any similar to what cha Ching has in it. I really want to send you some of that man if you’d use it. It makes my stuff frosty and sticky as fuck. Grinder always gets tough to turn after a half o or so


I just up the bloom on the gh trio and cut back the micro and eventually the grow out . Basically the same thing as a booster . Just towards the end . I see that stoners guys stuff . Looks fire . I bet your ass was nervous waiting for it.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 31, 2019)

Banana hammock. Prolly chop next week


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 3, 2019)

how are you Moab? I'm doing better heart wise. diet change has helped, but if this town doesn't find herb soon I'm gonna go nuts lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Sep 3, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> how are you Moab? I'm doing better heart wise. diet change has helped, but if this town doesn't find herb soon I'm gonna go nuts lol


Glad to see your doing better jt


----------



## iceman2494 (Sep 3, 2019)

Banana hammock and skunk chop . Due to hurricane dorin I cut at day 53 in flower . Glad to have ran a grow with you guys . Dwc is bad ass. Thanks to @3rd Monkey for all the knowledge and help . On to the next .


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Banana hammock and skunk chop . Due to hurricane dorin I cut at day 53 in flower . Glad to have ran a grow with you guys . Dwc is bad ass. Thanks to @3rd Monkey for all the knowledge and help . On to the next .


Have fun trimming that pound during the storm man. Be safe!


----------



## iceman2494 (Sep 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Have fun trimming that pound during the storm man. Be safe!


Just hit up the store for more beer and ciggs and wraps . Gonna be blowin into the wind .


----------



## iceman2494 (Sep 4, 2019)

Think I’ll get a pound off these 2 ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Sep 4, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Banana hammock. Prolly chop next week
> View attachment 4387841
> View attachment 4387842


Looks good dude! Dense and frosty as fuck. Looks like you're giving them a good finish too.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Sep 4, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Banana hammock and skunk chop . Due to hurricane dorin I cut at day 53 in flower . Glad to have ran a grow with you guys . Dwc is bad ass. Thanks to @3rd Monkey for all the knowledge and help . On to the next .


You were a natural... you just didn't know it yet lol.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Sep 4, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> how are you Moab? I'm doing better heart wise. diet change has helped, but if this town doesn't find herb soon I'm gonna go nuts lol


Sorry to hear about your health. Glad you're doing better. 

Got to get the ganja!


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 4, 2019)

Banana hammock. Fading good. Getting there. But..Still not ready. Pots dry after work every day. It’s still drinking hard. Not ready. 
Chopped a decent top ish bud off to test. It’s dry. But very “leafy green” looking when chopped up. Not ready.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 4, 2019)

Ethos morockin kush. Literally, wall to wall, 4ft wide canopy. Good size plant

No bud sites beyond a foot below the top tops, and I’m pretty sure the lower stuff will stretch up abit more. Super cropped the hell out of this plant to start with. Shaped it like a z, brought the main top down pretty far, then bent it back upwards, and strapped the two middle points together so it’d stay still. Main “knuckle” faxing directly open at the light so it should roll good.


----------



## iceman2494 (Sep 4, 2019)

Looking good !


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 5, 2019)

first line of bug defense has been hanging out for about a month. starting to let me pick it up.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 5, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> first line of bug defense has been hanging out for about a month. starting to let me pick it up.
> View attachment 4389945


Looks great man. Glad your health is getting better. How’s all your plants doing? What you posted looks great. Neat style you have going on


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 5, 2019)

they're doing good so far. i just finished stretching the one in the fabric pot down. the tip pot one, i apparently started her wrong. flowering it all out now. eff it. i needs nugs


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 10, 2019)

Sad. My rollitup favorite link is “recent alerts” and it’s been so long since anyone’s posted.... no alerts 
Ethos banana hammock. 

May chop today.


----------



## iceman2494 (Sep 10, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Sad. My rollitup favorite link is “recent alerts” and it’s been so long since anyone’s posted.... no alerts
> Ethos banana hammock.
> 
> May chop today.
> ...


She looks good man . Can’t wait to try it .


----------



## iceman2494 (Sep 16, 2019)

Tropic thunder


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Sep 17, 2019)

Godzilla Dix. Had to pull early because of rot. Gave the other half of the colas away.


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 17, 2019)

coming right along.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> View attachment 4395756
> 
> Godzilla Dix. Had to pull early because of rot. Gave the other half of the colas away.


Holy banana hammock lol


----------



## iceman2494 (Sep 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> View attachment 4395756
> 
> Godzilla Dix. Had to pull early because of rot. Gave the other half of the colas away.


That’s just reDICulious lol.


----------



## iceman2494 (Sep 17, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> View attachment 4395834
> coming right along.


Looking good jt. How have you been doing ?


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Sep 17, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Holy banana hammock lol


That's not the BH, that's my genetics lol. The BH is still finishing outdoors.


----------



## iceman2494 (Sep 17, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> That's not the BH, that's my genetics lol. The BH is still finishing outdoors.


Your good at making tiny life like furniture!


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Sep 17, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Your good at making tiny life like furniture!


What lol?


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 18, 2019)

doing ok. someone killed one of my cats the other day. no more kitty hanging out on my shoulder.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 19, 2019)

Bh


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Sep 19, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Bh
> View attachment 4396716


Looks delicious! Dense and frosty.


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 19, 2019)

Never thought I'd want to smoke a banana hammock.


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 19, 2019)

Been a couple days since i stripped them. Will be doing a head to head for HGL and HLG very soon.


----------



## iceman2494 (Sep 19, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Been a couple days since i stripped them. Will be doing a head to head for HGL and HLG very soon.
> 
> View attachment 4396782 View attachment 4396783


They provide the lights?


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 20, 2019)

Did that 3M finish @3rd Monkey ?

About to start hydro trying again. Iceman gonna be my main coach.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 20, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Looks delicious! Dense and frosty.


Thank you man


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Sep 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Did that 3M finish @3rd Monkey ?
> 
> About to start hydro trying again. Iceman gonna be my main coach.


Yea, she finished. 

Main vs side

 

Cured bud.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Sep 21, 2019)

@Moabfighter 

Can't go wrong with hydro. Ice will have you booming in no time.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Yea, she finished.
> 
> Main vs side
> 
> ...


Damn man. Looks like “good pot” can’t believe it was a success. Great buds man. I popped one of those crosses a few weeks ago and it’s small but flowering already. Oh well


----------



## iceman2494 (Sep 21, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> @Moabfighter
> 
> Can't go wrong with hydro. Ice will have you booming in no time.


Think your better at explaining than me .


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Sep 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Damn man. Looks like “good pot” can’t believe it was a success. Great buds man. I popped one of those crosses a few weeks ago and it’s small but flowering already. Oh well


Pretty much how that one went. Can't complain about the smoke from it. Even the trim was real potent. All in all, it would be better suited in hydro to make the most of the veg.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Sep 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Think your better at explaining than me .


Either way, the help is there lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 21, 2019)

Couple hours away from meeting coach Iceman this evening lol Hell yeah. Sending him home with some of my stuff to check out including Banana Hammock dried nugs


----------



## iceman2494 (Sep 21, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Couple hours away from meeting coach Iceman this evening lol Hell yeah. Sending him home with some of my stuff to check out including Banana Hammock dried nugs


Lol . Im more of the water boy.


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Sep 21, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Lol . Im more of the water boy.


Reeuhreeuhreeuh... THWOP!


----------



## iceman2494 (Sep 21, 2019)

Round trip!


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 22, 2019)

Man Iceman’s a fuggin G


----------



## iceman2494 (Sep 22, 2019)

Shit your dabs had me melting . Thanks for the faygo . Icp?


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 23, 2019)

Iceman’s BH is some thunder ass dank 


Can’t beat it. I’d be thrilled to buy a bag and receive this smoke


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Sep 23, 2019)

Banana Hammock.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 23, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Banana Hammock.
> 
> View attachment 4399049 View attachment 4399050 View attachment 4399051


Hell yeah man


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Sep 26, 2019)

3rd Monkey said:


> Banana Hammock.
> 
> View attachment 4399049 View attachment 4399050 View attachment 4399051


Beautiful bro! Mine hasnt purpled out any yet


----------



## iceman2494 (Sep 26, 2019)

Light is coming big homie . Guy said he’s testing Friday . Let’s hope he ships soon . 


bigggsteve89 said:


> Beautiful bro! Mine hasnt purpled out any yet


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Sep 27, 2019)

iceman2494 said:


> Light is coming big homie . Guy said he’s testing Friday . Let’s hope he ships soon .


Good shit bro!


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 29, 2019)

Crazy Glue 3rd week in.
 
 

Deez Nugs x WW 3 weeks as well.
  
HLG 100v2 above the DN. HGL X70 above the Crazy Glue. Can I hit 200+gs? It would be my first time hitting 1gpw.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Sep 29, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Crazy Glue 3rd week in.
> View attachment 4401712
> View attachment 4401715
> 
> ...


Lookin good j! Im thinking about dropping a couple deez nugs I got a few crosses of it really enjoyed the smoke on the last one I grew. How you doing man?


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 29, 2019)

taking things one day at a time and waiting for my old lady to pick me up a side chick


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Sep 29, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> taking things one day at a time and waiting for my old lady to pick me up a side chick


I think we all are waiting for our ol ladys to pick us up a side chick  glad to hear your okay buddy! I pop on here every once in awhile


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 30, 2019)

Deez nugs x dinafem white widow xxl 

Yours looks great jonathon. Also have a gorilla glue x deez nugs going too and it’s lookong nice.

Edit they’re in only a few cups of soil. Maybe half a gallon of soil. Pretty happy with the size for amount of dirt. Too much dirt on autos hurts them IME so I wanted to see how minimal dirt did. In the future I’ll only do one gallon pot autos. Worked best for me plant to pot size.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Sep 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Deez nugs x dinafem white widow xxl View attachment 4401886
> 
> Yours looks great jonathon. Also have a gorilla glue x deez nugs going too and it’s lookong nice.
> 
> Edit they’re in only a few cups of soil. Maybe half a gallon of soil. Pretty happy with the size for amount of dirt. Too much dirt on autos hurts them IME so I wanted to see how minimal dirt did. In the future I’ll only do one gallon pot autos. Worked best for me plant to pot size.


How did you get a gorilla glue deez nugs bro?


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 30, 2019)

bigggsteve89 said:


> How did you get a gorilla glue deez nugs bro?


Was one of the deez nugs crosses I made man. Thought I sent you dn x gg but could be wrong


----------



## iceman2494 (Sep 30, 2019)

Sounds good .


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Sep 30, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Was one of the deez nugs crosses I made man. Thought I sent you dn x gg but could be wrong


Think I got the white widow xxl and then a iceman maybe thats it?


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 30, 2019)

Trying to find this little 6 month Blue Heeler a home. I'm in Missouri if anyone needs a super loving guard dog.


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 30, 2019)

I got the DN x WW so his had to be the x GG?


----------



## iceman2494 (Sep 30, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Trying to find this little 6 month Blue Heeler a home. I'm in Missouri if anyone needs a super loving guard dog.View attachment 4401974


Poor pup . Hope you find them a good home


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 1, 2019)

Can’t take a dog man sorry.

The iceman strain is deez nugs x green crack.

I’d be more than happy to send you Deez Nugs x gorilla glue auto if you wanna run it
You likely have the dn x ww and iceman strain.


----------



## iceman2494 (Oct 2, 2019)

Sour chocolate cheese sprout.


----------



## JonathanT (Oct 4, 2019)

Heaven. It smells exactly like Heaven.


----------



## JonathanT (Oct 6, 2019)

Damnit man. One of these days I'll have money to spare on some wattage. Imagine the things I could grow with 1000 real watts...


----------



## 3rd Monkey (Oct 7, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Damnit man. One of these days I'll have money to spare on some wattage. Imagine the things I could grow with 1000 real watts... View attachment 4404305


Those pistils balls look fucking awesome!


----------



## JonathanT (Oct 7, 2019)

Are you seeing balls?


----------



## bigggsteve89 (Oct 9, 2019)

My bh its been in the jar about a week now tested a little nug its a nice high cant wait til its done curing!


----------



## iceman2494 (Oct 16, 2019)

Glittlez and cherry Garcia . Glittlez is starting to stack cg is it n the back side of flower . I’m going to try and keep it updated on here.


----------



## casperd (Nov 3, 2019)

whats ethos most potent strain or best tasting ?


----------



## iceman2494 (Nov 3, 2019)

casperd said:


> whats ethos most potent strain or best tasting ?


All


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 3, 2019)

casperd said:


> whats ethos most potent strain or best tasting ?


Can’t say enough good things about ethos purple sunset.
Easy to grow, fun to watch the purples, strong visually appealing buds and smells of cookies/funk. Can’t beat it


----------



## iceman2494 (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## iceman2494 (Nov 3, 2019)

Current CG . Day 57 f


----------



## Mxrider211 (Dec 12, 2019)

Moabfighter said:


> Purple sunset
> View attachment 4367204
> Cherry Garcia
> View attachment 4367205
> ...


Dam bro I ran 2 cherry gar see ya n both had small rock hard nugs those look nice size!! It was killer stuff so so sticky n had a great nose but didn't yeild 4 crap


----------



## Grassizgreener (Dec 20, 2019)

Updates? Running a few (29) banana hammock x papaya cake seeds, would like to know what to look for in banana phenols

Went thru 300 page and no one flowered or even compared growth, smells, traits of it...went to the last page and the journey has almost come to a dead stop.

Can any1 give me some cliffs notes in flowering and what to expect in stretch, smells, structure, yadi yada. Thx in advance!


----------



## iceman2494 (Jan 3, 2020)

I h


Grassizgreener said:


> Updates? Running a few (29) banana hammock x papaya cake seeds, would like to know what to look for in banana phenols
> 
> Went thru 300 page and no one flowered or even compared growth, smells, traits of it...went to the last page and the journey has almost come to a dead stop.
> 
> Can any1 give me some cliffs notes in flowering and what to expect in stretch, smells, structure, yadi yada. Thx in advance!


 I have plenty of pics.


----------



## Soil2Coco (Jan 3, 2020)

Grassizgreener said:


> Updates? Running a few (29) banana hammock x papaya cake seeds, would like to know what to look for in banana phenols
> 
> Went thru 300 page and no one flowered or even compared growth, smells, traits of it...went to the last page and the journey has almost come to a dead stop.
> 
> Can any1 give me some cliffs notes in flowering and what to expect in stretch, smells, structure, yadi yada. Thx in advance!


Mine were pollinated by hemp farm down the road


----------



## iceman2494 (Jan 3, 2020)

Soil2Coco said:


> Mine were pollinated by hemp farm down the road
> 
> View attachment 4448937


Total bummer. They still look like they stacked well . I’ll post my pics of my banana hammock,cherry Garcia, skunk hero, tropic thunder ,and recently purple sunset later tonight. I have full pics on cannalysts.


----------



## Grassizgreener (Jan 3, 2020)

Appreciated fellas


----------



## iceman2494 (Jan 3, 2020)

Purple sunset .


----------



## iceman2494 (Jan 3, 2020)

Sour chocolate cheese


----------



## iceman2494 (Jan 3, 2020)

Cherry Garcia


----------



## iceman2494 (Jan 3, 2020)

Banana hammock.


----------



## iceman2494 (Jan 3, 2020)

Grassizgreener said:


> Appreciated fellas


Here are a few


----------



## Grassizgreener (Jan 3, 2020)

iceman2494 said:


> Here are a few


If I could rep/like I would brotha. If I find a banana pheno looking likes urs I’ll b happy. I’ll post results of my banana hammock x papaya cakes fems if anyone is interested...

By the way how was the yield?


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 3, 2020)

Sour Chocolate Cheese just about made me barf thinking about it hahaha!

But for real, looking great! Seen lots of fat buds from Ethos lately


----------



## iceman2494 (Jan 3, 2020)

Grassizgreener said:


> If I could rep/like I would brotha. If I find a banana pheno looking likes urs I’ll b happy. I’ll post results of my banana hammock x papaya cakes fems if anyone is interested...
> 
> By the way how was the yield?


Shit . Don’t remember off the top of my head . They all usually yield decent . The colors alway pop . Smoke is always excellent


----------



## iceman2494 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hust17 said:


> Sour Chocolate Cheese just about made me barf thinking about it hahaha!
> 
> But for real, looking great! Seen lots of fat buds from Ethos lately


Don’t name em . Just grow em ... lmao . No I was disgusted when I heard the name. I literally hunted these down . Took me a week To hunt it down on Instagram


----------



## DinoNail (Jan 5, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Too many choices to pick from.... sent my ole lady the link and told her I needed 14mm male. Surprise me.


May


Moabfighter said:


> Too many choices to pick from.... sent my ole lady the link and told her I needed 14mm male. Surprise me.


Maybe you can find the bangers you want on this site www.thedinonail.com


----------



## Grassizgreener (Mar 13, 2020)

Banana hammock x papaya cakes Day 21, one of the noticeable phenos


----------



## Grassizgreener (Mar 31, 2020)

Banana hammock pheno day 42


----------



## Grassizgreener (Mar 31, 2020)

Papaya cake pheno day 42


----------



## Grassizgreener (Mar 31, 2020)

Papaya cake x banana hammock 60/40 mix


----------



## Herbo313666 (Apr 20, 2020)

How did everyone's grow with this strain go? I'm currently running banana daddy, which is hammock x gdp so I'm excited to see what you have all gotten. So far my girls are really hearty, almost the way through veg and 3 weeks into flower now. Kind of a light feeder in my opinion


----------



## Herbo313666 (Apr 20, 2020)

ClydeWalters said:


> Does anyone know what this is? Cal mag def spots?? What to do to fix
> 
> It’s on my BIG ASS white Widow xxl... so it must be fixed
> View attachment 4324335
> ...


Looks like nitrogen toxicity. I know I'm too late to the post but I think that may be the issue


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 21, 2020)

Herbo313666 said:


> How did everyone's grow with this strain go? I'm currently running banana daddy, which is hammock x gdp so I'm excited to see what you have all gotten. So far my girls are really hearty, almost the way through veg and 3 weeks into flower now. Kind of a light feeder in my opinion


It was awesome as fuck running with my friends on here. Still have some BH left. Great smoke.
Anyone wanna do a comparative again?


----------



## Herbo313666 (Apr 26, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> It was awesome as fuck running with my friends on here. Still have some BH left. Great smoke.
> Anyone wanna do a comparative again?
> View attachment 4541353


Looks like fire cant wait till mine start to swell up


----------



## its.always.420 (Apr 26, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> It was awesome as fuck running with my friends on here. Still have some BH left. Great smoke.
> Anyone wanna do a comparative again?


I'll be doing my second run of ethos BH in a few weeks here. Fucking amazing smoke. Actually about to roll a doob of her...


----------



## Moabfighter (May 13, 2020)

its.always.420 said:


> I'll be doing my second run of ethos BH in a few weeks here. Fucking amazing smoke. Actually about to roll a doob of her...View attachment 4546095


Nice BH dogg. I’m out of BH beans or I’d run it again. Was a nice plant!


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 16, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Nice BH dogg. I’m out of BH beans or I’d run it again. Was a nice plant!


What you running now bro?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2020)

bigggsteve89 said:


> What you running now bro?


Man id like to talk and get another comparative going with some homer’s. Missed you guys. All cool guys in this thread. 

I’m running purple sunset again ethos, inhouse genetics ogkbv2.1 x animal cookies, inhouse genetics Slurricane, southern Oregon seeds white widow from @OrgrO and seedsman blueberry. There’s one more. I have six fems going I think. ah yes. A wedding cake cross from Cannarado. Nilla wafer. 

Those are in veg on the left. 

Have a lot of homemade autos going on the right. Three of them are deez nugs x green crack aka iceman strain. (You guys remember our good friend iceman named it after him) a green “crack” to me equaled ice so I named it iceman. Smells the most floral smells of bud I’ve ever smelled. Amazing. Not mangos Lomé green crack. But a bouquet of flowers of some sort. One of them smells of mango. The other two smell of flowers. Definitely a mix of the mango green crack and deez nugs orange armpits.


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 17, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Man id like to talk and get another comparative going with some homer’s. Missed you guys. All cool guys in this thread.
> 
> I’m running purple sunset again ethos, inhouse genetics ogkbv2.1 x animal cookies, inhouse genetics Slurricane, southern Oregon seeds white widow from @OrgrO and seedsman blueberry. There’s one more. I have six fems going I think. ah yes. A wedding cake cross from Cannarado. Nilla wafer.
> 
> ...


I talk to iceman everyday bro! I need some slurricane inhouse sold out where can I get some??


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2020)

bigggsteve89 said:


> I talk to iceman everyday bro! I need some slurricane inhouse sold out where can I get some??


From me. Pm and I send you some Slurricane. This one I’m running (idk the pheno) has dinner size plate dan leaves without mammoth p. I’m shocked if this Slurricane doesn’t turn out to be a monster. Can root you a cut or send you a bean. 

Saw icemans literal nut sack on IG earlier. His the man


----------



## bigggsteve89 (May 18, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> From me. Pm and I send you some Slurricane. This one I’m running (idk the pheno) has dinner size plate dan leaves without mammoth p. I’m shocked if this Slurricane doesn’t turn out to be a monster. Can root you a cut or send you a bean.
> 
> Saw icemans literal nut sack on IG earlier. His the man


Whats your insta? That was a sack I made for copycat genetics


----------



## Bigdaddy76 (Aug 8, 2020)

Grassizgreener said:


> Banana hammock pheno day 42
> 
> View attachment 4519412View attachment 4519413


I have a banana hammock pheno hunt going on too. However I just flipped them on Sunday. Also doing pheno hunts for Ethos Crescendo, Ethos Glue snowcaine, and WWxBB. My next pheno hunt will be with granddaddy purple. By far my favorite flavored herb. The bigger plants are 3 months old and smaller ones are 2 months old. I’ll Schwazze after first signs of pistols and again 20 days later!


----------



## Bigdaddy76 (Aug 8, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Bh
> View attachment 4396716


Is that ethos BH?


----------



## Grassizgreener (Aug 8, 2020)

I only kept one bh out of the 30 beans I popped, will get pictures when lights come one


----------



## Bigdaddy76 (Aug 8, 2020)

Grassizgreener said:


> I only kept one bh out of the 30 beans I popped, will get pictures when lights come one


What were the traits and how did it differ from the rest? Was it a close call or was the one you kept, just that much better? I’m only doing like 8. Hopefully I’ll get lucky cause 1 out of 30 isn’t good unless it was a difficult decision to make which one to keep.


----------



## HumansKind (Aug 10, 2020)

I had a cut of BH last year and it was an amazing strain! Huge, tasty buds! Yummy hash I'd do it again!


----------



## Grassizgreener (Sep 3, 2020)

Bigdaddy76 said:


> What were the traits and how did it differ from the rest? Was it a close call or was the one you kept, just that much better? I’m only doing like 8. Hopefully I’ll get lucky cause 1 out of 30 isn’t good unless it was a difficult decision to make which one to keep.


there was about 5-6 phenos that shown similarities, I narrow down to 3 phenos, ran those 2 runs and kept the more consistent desirable pheno of 3. Will have picture of it next week when it finishes, took it to 50 days from 12/12, yes it’s a fast finisher!


----------



## Bigdaddy76 (Sep 3, 2020)

Did you keep the fastest flower pheno? Was it the highest yielder or had the best smell and taste or frostiest? Just curious how it compared, how close it was and your criteria to determine a keeper


----------



## Grassizgreener (Sep 3, 2020)

All boxes checked with this pheno, the papaya cake brought out more frost and gave it a gassy fruit nose, sweet gas smell.. the one you don’t ever want to smell if u ever worked in refineries. Fast in veg and finishes early, she’s definitely a production type


----------



## AdmiralGeneral (Sep 5, 2020)

Im down as hell for a comparative grow, just getting my grow room together waiting for a few things in the mail and i actually have some ethos BH seeds i was going to pop. 

PM me or let me know about anything coming up, will purchase seeds.


----------



## Bigdaddy76 (Sep 7, 2020)

Grassizgreener said:


> All boxes checked with this pheno, the papaya cake brought out more frost and gave it a gassy fruit nose, sweet gas smell.. the one you don’t ever want to smell if u ever worked in refineries. Fast in veg and finishes early, she’s definitely a production type


Did you have any turn purple? One of mine is starting to show purple.


----------



## Grassizgreener (Oct 30, 2020)

Had a oops moment, so had to re-veg this thang, thumb for reference for lower buds and she was dense!..not the biggest thumb, but a thumb nevertheless..


----------



## Grassizgreener (Oct 30, 2020)

Yes purple, but it could be cause I lower my temps after 50 days.. most of my flowers fade to magenta/purple, even my gg4’s get that color but for them takes 60 days

I would say once the fan leaves start turning black n you start getting colors on buds, then Check trichs... it’s done for this strain and it usually happens around 50-55 days.

I run cmh, vpd around 1.3 and drop temps drastically at week 7, co2 between 1100-1350,
So ymmv ...



Bigdaddy76 said:


> Did you have any turn purple? One of mine is starting to show purple.


----------



## Bigdaddy76 (Oct 30, 2020)

A few of mine were straight fire and the one that turned purple early was garbage, comparatively speaking. One of mine looks like the one in Ethos banana hammock advertising picture, for the seeds. The purple one finished quickest, 8.5 weeks and the rest took a solid 10 week plus. I dropped temps too, at the end and Co2 1500PPM to whole time.


----------



## Grassizgreener (Oct 30, 2020)

Pheno I kept was 50/50 of the crosses, short structure from the bh and the frost and stacking from the pc, smokes nice can taste the fruity pebble notes even when mouth is dry as hell.. I like it


----------



## Grassizgreener (Oct 30, 2020)

This is the bh pheno from ethos I selected


----------



## Bigdaddy76 (Oct 30, 2020)

Grassizgreener said:


> This is the bh pheno from ethos I selectedView attachment 4729480


Post picture when its closer. Cant wait to see.


----------



## Grassizgreener (Oct 30, 2020)

Not a picture person as you can tell, I just go in do what needs to be done and I’m out. I’ll try to get pictures of a whole run of them up coming but no promises lol, mind if I see what you was working with?



Bigdaddy76 said:


> Post picture when its closer. Cant wait to see.


----------



## Herbo313666 (Dec 11, 2020)

iceman2494 said:


> Cherry Garcia


Just started growing this strain. Hopefully i can find a good pheno to clone


----------

